# What are you wearing....right now!!



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

There is a popular thread in DWF so thought it might be worth starting one here. I know many don't post in the WRUW threads and/or change watches multiple times per day. Post what is on ur wrist right now....


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

This one for me today... I love that Laguna quicksilver7!


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

Still the Cobra for me

WP_20140726_15_25_03_Pro by devoncoetzee, on Flickr

Promise to update when I'm in my pirate outfit :-d


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Starting my right now with my Acciona.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> There is a popular thread in DWF so thought it might be worth starting one here. I know many don't post in the WRUW threads


I'm confused. Isn't *this* a WRUW thread? Why wouldn't you just post in the one everyone else is posting to?

It's a bit irksome that WRUW has turned into what-are-you-wearing-tomorrow, so maybe this is the _What are you wearing right now...no really...right *now*_ thread?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Right now? 6309-7040 on a DiModell Chronismo today for me. I've had this strap on at least eight watches and it didn't work for me on any. I decided to give it one more try.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

This.....


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> I'm confused. Isn't *this* a WRUW thread? Why wouldn't you just post in the one everyone else is posting to?
> 
> It's a bit irksome that WRUW has turned into what-are-you-wearing-tomorrow, so maybe this is the _What are you wearing right now...no really...right *now*_ thread?


Wow...
Not everything fits into a classification or ACTUALLY needs to. Take a peak at the DWF thread and see how popular it is. That's why I thought it would be cool to start one here. 
How about its a thread to post a picture of your watch if you feel like it. ??


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Right now? Timex 1440 ultra-affordable. My typical Saturday morning mowing the lawn watch. Haven't gotten around to changing to something else yet.


----------



## Kinetic200 (Jul 16, 2009)

This nice 6039 with a few A/Market parts......b-).......Bob.


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm with neurogenesis on this one... I fail to see how this thread isn't 100% redundant with the WRUW threads.



> I know many don't post in the WRUW threads and/or change watches multiple times per day.


If they don't post in the WRUW threads, why would they post in this one? If they change their watch, why not make a new post in the WRUW thread? Tons of people do that, or post pictures of multiple watches in a single post. :think:

But eh, enjoy your new thread I guess, boldly going where no thread has gone before...?


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm lazy, I need a _What Were You Wearing Yesterday?_ thread


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Well there 91 pages on the DWF so it seemed popular. 
Thought I might start one here. 
Think I may be done with F71.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Does it really matter if the OP made his own thread? no body has a gun pointed at anybody forcing them to be in it, i mean really.......let the guy make his own thread.

Ive got on my G-Shock Frogman 1000 right now......... Ribbit


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

The same as this morning, and now I even managed to get the date right! ;-)


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Switched it up


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Normally it would be tomorrows but with the muggy weather of late just an average everyday little Chinese....


----------



## Maithree (Jan 17, 2013)

I can't seem to get this bloody thing off.


----------



## Fonseca (Jul 22, 2014)

8926,










going to get some steak for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

The only watch I have ever won (thanks, John)...in fact, pretty much the only item I have ever won!


----------



## Paulie13 (Mar 28, 2014)

In to show my support.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

Weekender. Because weekend.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

I have to laugh every time I see this thread in the dwf. It's like an angry version of wruw. It always seems to be yelling at you.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Orient Blue Flight


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

As a serial swapper (3-4 times a day), I welcome this thread.

Helson Sharkmaster 1000


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

3-4 per day, huh? I thought I was bad at 2!


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Nevermind. I just checked your collection in your profile. Makes perfect sense now. It has to be very hard to choose.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

iceman66 said:


> As a serial swapper (3-4 times a day), I welcome this thread.
> 
> Helson Sharkmaster 1000
> View attachment 1576158


another serial swapper!! Invariably I have a MINIMUM of 2 daily, often up to 4-5!!!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hasdhjian said:


> I'm confused. Isn't *this* a WRUW thread? Why wouldn't you just post in the one everyone else is posting to?


Not quite. As others have said, serial swapping makes this thread potentially more applicable to some (i know you could post multiple times in WRUW threads, but It's a slightly different take that a moderator brought here because of its popularity elsewhere). I am OK if there are some overlapping thread themes....it happens from time to time anyway....


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Skx 171


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

tkdwarrior said:


> Skx 171


Now this is my kind of pic!!


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Thanks sir but I apologize for the blurrinness, low quality cam phone was used


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

tkdwarrior said:


> Thanks sir but I apologize for the blurinness, low quality cam phone was used


Every single pic I take is blurry!!


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Regarding the watch I got it 2nd hand from a pawnshop owner here in the Philippines, it was pawn-sold to him, at a very good price. It had a wee bit of scratch on the crystal but my watch maker took care of that. It runs good and strong. I really like this watch, if I were to flip some of my watches, I will definitely keep this one


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

tkdwarrior said:


> Regarding the watch I got it 2nd hand from a pawnshop owner here in the Philippines, it was pawn-sold to him, at a very good price. It had a wee bit of scratch on the crystal but my watch maker took care of that. It runs good and strong. I really like this watch, if I were to flip some of my watches, I will definitely keep this one


I have never sold a single watch! I would keep it too!!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Recently completed mod...and a doc mcstuffins bandaid, from my daughter, of course.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't have a wrist shot but the big Zilla is doing its best to frighten old ladies today.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

iceman66 said:


> As a serial swapper (3-4 times a day), I welcome this thread.
> 
> Helson Sharkmaster 1000
> View attachment 1576158


Oooooh. Chief has been eyeing this puppy. Would love your impressions.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

As for me, I'm sick of work, sick of workING at home, sick of my crap breaking, sick of the people who can't fix it the first, second or third time, sick of spending money and, last but definitely not least, sick of counting down the days to vacation. That said I'm lucky I'm wearing pants at this point.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

New picture I just took!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

This...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

First switch of the day.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sunday, 07-27-14 @ 1329...


----------



## NoSpoon (Jul 12, 2014)

My 6309-7040


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Oooooh. Chief has been eyeing this puppy. Would love your impressions.


PM sent


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

No swap as of yet, except for the strap


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Been wearing this since last night


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Still liking this


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## bonkinator4 (Feb 9, 2013)

Always enjoy seeing blue lume


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

This is number three today...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I am on a five day vacation. Did I bring enough watches?










Edit....and the one on the wrist!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

GlenRoiland said:


> I am on a five day vacation. Did I bring enough watches?


One too many. Be sure to leave that ugly one on the right in the hotel room.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> One too many. Be sure to leave that ugly one on the right in the hotel room.


Somehow I knew that one would draw a comment from someone!


----------



## Boatme98 (Feb 12, 2006)

An old pair of worn out underwear, a torn stained tee shirt, one flip flop, and for some reason, a tiara.
I'm not sure where I was last night, but I'm starting to worry.

On my wrist? Nothing. I don't know if I had a watch on last night or not.
If I did, I'm *really* hoping I just traded it for the tiara.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Boatme98 said:


> An old pair of worn out underwear, a torn stained tee shirt, one flip flop, and for some reason, a tiara.
> I'm not sure where I was last night, but I'm starting to worry.
> 
> On my wrist? Nothing. I don't know if I had a watch on last night or not.
> If I did, I'm *really* hoping I just traded it for the tiara.


this is one of the funniest posts I've read on WUS....reminded me of a story I read on the net.

This was submitted by a guy who purchased his lovely wife a "pocket Taser" for their anniversary. Last weekend I saw something at Larry's Pistol & Pawn Shop that sparked my interest. The occasion was our 22nd anniversary and I was looking for a little something extra for my wife, Toni. What I came across was a 100,000-volt, pocket/purse-sized taser. The effects of the taser were suppose to be short lived, with no long-term adverse affect on your assailant, allowing her adequate time to retreat to safety.... WAY TOO COOL! Long story short, I bought the device and brought it home. I loaded two triple-a batteries in the darn thing and pushed the button. Nothing! I was disappointed. I learned, however, that if I pushed the button AND pressed it against a metal surface at the same time; I'd get the blue arch of electricity darting back and forth between the prongs. Awesome!!! Unfortunately, I have yet to explain to Toni what that burn spot is on the face of her microwave. Okay, so I was home alone with this new toy, thinking to myself that it couldn't be all that bad with only two triple-a batteries,... right?

There I sat in my recliner, my cat Gracie looking on intently (trusting little soul) while I was reading the directions and thinking that I really needed to try this thing out on a flesh & blood moving target. I must admit I thought about zapping Gracie (for a fraction of a second) and thought better of it. She is such a sweet cat. But, if I was going to give this thing to my wife to protect herself against a mugger, I did want some assurance that it would work as advertised. Am I wrong? So, there I sat in a pair of shorts and a tank top with my reading glasses perched delicately on the bridge of my nose, directions in one hand, taser in another.

The directions said that a one-second burst would shock and disorient your assailant; a two-second burst was supposed to cause muscle spasms and a major loss of bodily control; a three-second burst would purportedly make your assailant flop on the ground like a fish out of water. Any burst longer than three seconds would be wasting the batteries. All the while I'm looking at this little device measuring about 5" long, less than 3/4 inch in circumference; pretty cute really and loaded with two itsy, bitsy triple-a batteries) thinking to myself, "no possible way!" What happened next is almost beyond description, but I'll do my best..... I'm sitting there alone, Gracie looking on with her head cocked to one side as to say, "don't do it master," reasoning that a one-second burst from such a tiny little ole thing couldn't hurt all that bad.... I decided to give myself a one-second burst just for the heck of it.

I touched the prongs to my naked thigh, pushed the button, and HOLY MOTHER, WEAPONS OF MASS [email protected][email protected]$$!% [email protected]*!!! I'm pretty sure Jessie Ventura ran in through the side door, picked me up in the recliner, then body slammed us both on the carpet, over and over and over again. I vaguely recall waking up on my side in the fetal position, with tears in my eyes, body soaking wet, both nipples on fire, testicles nowhere to be found, with my left arm tucked under my body in the oddest position, and tingling in my legs. The cat was standing over me making meowing sounds I had never heard before, licking my face, undoubtedly thinking to herself, "do it again, do it again!" Note: If you ever feel compelled to "mug" yourself with a taser, one note of caution: there is no such thing as a one-second burst when you zap yourself. You will not let go of that thing until it is dislodged from your hand by a violent thrashing about on the floor. A three second burst would be considered conservative. SON-OF-A- ... that hurt like hell!!!

A minute or so later (I can't be sure, as time was a relative thing at that point), collected my wits (what little I had left), sat up and surveyed the landscape. My bent reading glasses were on the mantle of the fireplace. How did they get up there??? My triceps, right thigh and both nipples were still twitching. My face felt like it had been shot up with Novacaine, and my bottom lip weighed 88 lbs. I'm still looking for my testicles. I'm offering a significant reward for their safe return. Still in shock...

...oh, and an obligatory watch pic


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Boatme98 said:


> An old pair of worn out underwear, a torn stained tee shirt, one flip flop, and for some reason, a tiara.
> I'm not sure where I was last night, but I'm starting to worry.
> 
> On my wrist? Nothing. I don't know if I had a watch on last night or not.
> If I did, I'm *really* hoping I just traded it for the tiara.


Please update if you find out about your watch and the tiara.

Oh yeah and a late night switch (Bad picture, my apologies)


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

At least you didn't wake up in jail...


Boatme98 said:


> An old pair of worn out underwear, a torn stained tee shirt, one flip flop, and for some reason, a tiara.
> I'm not sure where I was last night, but I'm starting to worry.
> 
> On my wrist? Nothing. I don't know if I had a watch on last night or not.
> If I did, I'm *really* hoping I just traded it for the tiara.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## TeeRite (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

this one right now.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

From this morning


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aevig Huldra


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

Where in the world is Stanley the Elder?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

My new Seiko solar chrono, just arrived today.

chico


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## jrwilkes81 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ball Fireman II


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Zeno Watch Basel- LE Big Pilot


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

DW-6600


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

EL BUZO


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

This one tuesday holiday morning


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Some great looking watches in this thread!!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Like an adopted puppy.


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

neurogenesis said:


> I'm confused. Isn't *this* a WRUW thread? Why wouldn't you just post in the one everyone else is posting to?
> 
> It's a bit irksome that WRUW has turned into what-are-you-wearing-tomorrow, so maybe this is the _What are you wearing right now...no really...right *now*_ thread?


Yeah haha I have wondered if it's just because people want to be the one to start the thread or something.
That being said I like this thread (so long as periodically a new one starts so I can skim through reasonably fast).


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Helson SkinDiver on wJean mesh:


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

speedmaster premoon


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

DeskMaster! No association with space whatsoever


----------



## WhiteSpy (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

This one


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I can play today because I'm posting from home. I've mentioned before that the firewall at work doesn't like pictures and seems to think that icons are the spawn of the Devil.
The ice Monster is getting a run out today. (Excuse the old pic)


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Wacionna on M Technic NATO.










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Charging tomorrows 
Probably an auto then...


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

It's kind of late to add to today's WRUW, so I'll drop this here: black/blue OMX today.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Sent from a Potato using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

staying late at work so taking a break outside.


----------



## Fonseca (Jul 22, 2014)

Just came in today!


----------



## DCGallenstein (Jul 23, 2013)

I decided to ditch the stock stainless steel bracelet on my Sea Gull Seamaster and instead opted for a new brown oiled leather strap from Hadley-Roma. I'm in love with the result.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Still loving the crazy lume on this new arrival


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

My blue Seiko chronometer. Awesome watch for just over $100. )










Ken


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Still loving the crazy lume on this new arrival
> View attachment 1579239


I totally know what you mean Brad. I love mine.










I am wearing this now









But I will change to this in a few


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Still loving the crazy lume on this new arrival
> View attachment 1579239


You gonna do a mini review sometime? Its the 42 right? My 40 should be here in 2-3 days.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

My Orient Vintage has been getting most of my wrist time lately, at least at work. Finally got around to taking a better picture of it. Still my crappy cell phone camera, but the lighting is a little bit better here than on my previous pics.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Gulfman today.


----------



## Paulie13 (Mar 28, 2014)

Got this in yesterday but still in the wrist today.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

A friend's watch I fixed the band for. 
I love spiders.


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

SNZH53


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> You gonna do a mini review sometime? Its the 42 right? My 40 should be here in 2-3 days.


40mm

I might do a mini review. I've got another delivery due today so maybe I could do a comparative review:

Helson Shark Diver vs Beijing Beihai

?


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

Wearing the Spectrawr today. I'd take a pic but I'm not sure I want my pants to be seen anywhere other than inside the house and I'm too lazy to get off the couch :-(


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Cobra de Calibre for me at the moment!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Right now i'm wearing "this"










Can't stand my watch moving around on my wrist so i tend to wear them a little tight.
So since it's 11pm and i don't wear watches when sleeping, guess I'll have to wear this mark to sleep.
Good night 

Tlapatlaked


----------



## weeliano (Mar 17, 2014)

My latest acquisition, an EYKI hackable automatic.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Cobra de Calibre for me at the moment!


Me too. Mine says hi


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Me too. Mine says hi


I told you we had similar taste in watches! ;-)

That NATO really compliments the dial...I'm sure I've got a similar one in my strap box somewhere, but I can't remember if it's a 22mm strap or a 20mm strap...if it's a 22mm, I think I've got a new combo to try out!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I told you we had similar taste in watches! ;-)
> 
> That NATO really compliments the dial...I'm sure I've got a similar one in my strap box somewhere, but I can't remember if it's a 22mm strap or a 20mm strap...if it's a 22mm, I think I've got a new combo to try out!


Indeed 

I just picked that strap from Amazon a few weeks ago. Best Nato/Watch combo I have right now for sure.


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

This was today's choice. Hasn't been worn much lately so thought I'd give it some wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*2 new arrived in the mailbox today... I'm not able to choose JSAR or Harpoon??

*


----------



## smootsg (Jan 27, 2014)

Refinished Henri Sandoz & Fils vintage off the 'bay. Best $10 I've spent this year.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

domoon said:


> Right now i'm wearing "this"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am the exact same way! To make it worse I have the wrists of a 5 year old so sometimes I have to make new holes in my watch straps just so some of my watches can stay put.


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

My 1990 Seiko diver on a new Nato.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> *2 new arrived in the mailbox today... I'm not able to choose JSAR or Harpoon??
> 
> *


Come on man, you have two wrists!


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Laco Freiburg handwind










I guess it's Laco day - I wore the Vintage to a job interview earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

iceman66 said:


> Come on man, you have two wrists!


It's a good point


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

My go to watch.


----------



## Frogman452 (Jan 7, 2014)

Just got a super cheap bracelet from eBay for $9.99 with $5 shipping. Only took about 10 days to arrive from China too. Bought it to see if it fit my Blue Mako. Just fitted it and for the price it's pretty nice. Solid links, but not end links. The end links fit well but don't match up perfectly. All in all decent value and now I finally have a bracelet for the mako!


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

As usual, my trusty Citizen NY2300 diver on bond Nato.

Too bad Steinhart Ocean 1 is 42mm. I would buy one if it was offered in 38mm range.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Vostok


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

First switch of the day. On my way to a meeting.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

This came in the mail just a few hours ago


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Tissot PRS 516 GL


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Parnis portuguese

chico


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

THIS








HaHa 
actually this


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oracionna proto. Hard to refuse this much awesomeness when it's staring back at you from inside the box.










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Umm.......err.....No watch at all :yikes:


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Spear Diver









Sent from my SCH-I415


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1581389


Did you lose a bet? As well as some subdial hands?

Sent from my SCH-I415


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Am I allowed to post non affordables here? I'll switch watches 4-5 times daily at times, and over 98% of the time I wear affordables or ultra affordables, but less than 2% of the time, I'll wear the occasional non affordable........


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Most all of them are non affordables to me.


GlenRoiland said:


> Am I allowed to post non affordables here? I'll switch watches 4-5 times daily at times, and over 98% of the time I wear affordables or ultra affordables, but less than 2% of the time, I'll wear the occasional non affordable........


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

Affordable is a relative term. Post whatever you want!
had to change this thing to a metal band ...and a quick mvmnt shot.


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

IN2(XS) fashion watch


----------



## WhiteSpy (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

iceman66 said:


> SNZH53
> 
> View attachment 1579548


What kind of watch strap is that? Looks perfect


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2012)

This one...


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Sitting in an auto glass lobby bored to tears waiting a new window.

Killing time by loving this thread!


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1581389


Invictas need to feed on other watches occasionally just to maintain their girth lol


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*White Boschett Harpoon 







*


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Sitting in an auto glass lobby bored to tears waiting a new window.
> 
> Killing time by loving this thread!


You too? My wife was driving last night and some idiot in oncoming traffic threw a full water bottle at her window shattering it! Thank God she kept her witts and didn't swerve. .....


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

sv3rr3 said:


> What kind of watch strap is that? Looks perfect


Thanks, it's rubber, a Bonetto Cinturini model 300D.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Been wearing the Vortex all day, it's about time for a change.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> *White Boschett Harpoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that thing!!!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> You too? My wife was driving last night and some idiot in oncoming traffic threw a full water bottle at her window shattering it! Thank God she kept her witts and didn't swerve. .....


Actually for my brother in law. He's out of town, so I check on his things periodically and found that someone had decided to let themselves in to his truck via his rear quarter panel window. Nothing to steal and a broken window for their troubles.

Glad to hear your wife was able to keep her car on the road after that. She must have been terrified!


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

This...


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Seamaster 300m chronograph on hirsch heavy calf


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Blumo!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GW-9400 Rangeman JDM carbon fiber band


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice Friday evening.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Still have this on, need to pick something new for today.......


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Kyokushin Karate 50th Anniversary Commemorative Watch


----------



## bianconiglio (Jul 31, 2014)

Obris Morgan Exlporer DLC on a Private XII NATO Strap:


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

I just put a new dial on the watch i did for Timezone level 1 course. It does say automatic when it's a manual wind but it certainly looks better than it did. The old dial the blue minute markers got lost and it just didn't look right.
I'll be wearing this for the rest of today 

Before








After









Still with an eta 2750 manual wind.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Photo is a whopping 15 mins old. The sun coming in our computer room made for a real cool shot.


----------



## Justin Towns (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Kyokushin Karate 50th Anniversary Commemorative Watch


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I415


----------



## happynz (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm wearing a Seiko Solar that is Railroad Approved. At least that is what it says on the dial. 
Chooo wooo chugga chugga chugga...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Trying something different on the Acciona


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

Wearin' this :


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Taking the Valiant out for a stroll today.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

This just in....


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1583732


That's a killer strap Brad.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> That's a killer strap Brad.


Thanks. Loving this combo.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I415


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

iceman66 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I415


Nice. That watch looks so familiar...


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

IRBilldozer said:


> Nice. That watch looks so familiar...


Thanks again Bill!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

Orient Mako.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I call this one "Cool Breeze".










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Finally a lazy Sunday


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My new Zelos Helmsman on a Kain Heritage Shark strap.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

My silver Casio MDV106 is fast becoming one of my favorite weekend grab-and-go watches when I've let all my mechanicals run down.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My new Zelos Helmsman on a Kain Heritage Shark strap.


That looks great Johnny. I totally missed the window on the Zelos. I'm hoping I can grab one from the sales forum at some point. Congrats


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> That looks great Johnny. I totally missed the window on the Zelos. I'm hoping I can grab one from the sales forum at some point. Congrats


Thanks Marcos. I do love it. I'd originally planned to buy a bronze grey dial... But the dials ended up more silver than grey once produced, so I asked to swap to a black dial. The black dial bronze was all sold out by the time I decided to swap, so I ended up with a DLC bezel bronze with black dial. I've ordered some liver of sulphur and I think with a bit more patina I think it'll look great with the DLC bezel...I wasn't sure at first.

I think Eishan does have some available still?:

http://zeloswatches.com/collections/helmsman-watches


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks Johnny. I always liked the bronze/green dial one and I dont have a bronze watch yet. Would love to see someone's wristshot of that one instead of the stock pic.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Still the same one as earlier on. Wasn't quite sure, if I could stand the orange all day. Tomorrow it will be something else, for sure!


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

This Timex Ameritus has become my go-to weekend watch for knocking around the house. I especially appreciate the absence of the usual Timex tick.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

iceman66 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I415


Look at the lugs on that sucker! Wow! That's a hunk of steel there for sure.

I went shark strap today too....mine's a repurposed croton strap that originally came with proprietary attachment hardware (which the eBay seller didn't mention), so I had to remake it a little to work with spring bars.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Went for my tool watch today for a hike in the woods with the dogs.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

My G-Shock really helped me clean up some trees out of the yard. This is the larger brush pile, yesterday's was comparable though lol


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Wearing a Khaki King currently


----------



## asosmai (Jun 14, 2014)

new citizen!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

asosmai said:


> new citizen!


I like the car...


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

A watch, beads and a beautiful woman


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone else noticing that this thread has a spontaneity that wruw has lost now that so many post pics the night before?


----------



## ikwong (Feb 23, 2014)

This for now.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Changed the black leather strap for this nato. Not sure if i like it, but worth a shot.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pilot for now!


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ball Fireman II


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Evening swap to my SNK809


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Bernhardt Sea Shark, love this watch.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Dagaz Typhoon T2 on a Bonetto Cinturini 295.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's Titan day today (another old picture)


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

wysanz said:


> View attachment 1586427
> 
> 
> View attachment 1586486


One of my all-time favorite Seiko chronos.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

My new Casio AQ-S800, already with a slight mod:


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

Freshly acquired Orient aviator automatic










Ken


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Switched to the new arrival. Version 1 SD 40.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

70s Orient King Diver.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

My custom Regia Marina 3646 on BlueRadish strap. Hadn't seen wrist time in weeks.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Running late this morning...no time for winding and setting, so the Bathys Benthic Ti it is!


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

This is a killer looking watch where did you get it?


ciccio_started_it said:


> My custom Regia Marina 3646 on BlueRadish strap. Hadn't seen wrist time in weeks.


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

Deadly looking watch deadly looking strap! What a combo!


JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My new Zelos Helmsman on a Kain Heritage Shark strap.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

zekeryan56 said:


> This is a killer looking watch where did you get it?


Thanks! I built it! It's got a swiss 6497 movement I got off ebay. The case is a 3646 style pam homage, and the dial I had custom made for me from a member on another forum. I painted the dial and lumed it and then put it all together.


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

we will start the day like this!







Zeke says good morning


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

zekeryan56 said:


> Deadly looking watch deadly looking strap! What a combo!


Thanks man...just had some Liver of Sulphur arrive today...going to have a go at cranking up the patina level on the bronze later!


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Thanks man...just had some Liver of Sulphur arrive today...going to have a go at cranking up the patina level on the bronze later!


Dude...wear rubber gloves...trust me.

EDIT: fresh air is your friend


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Thanks! I built it! It's got a swiss 6497 movement I got off ebay. The case is a 3646 style pam homage, and the dial I had custom made for me from a member on another forum. I painted the dial and lumed it and then put it all together.


Well it is awesome good job!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Home time


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Started the day with my Prometheus Sailfish, but I'm out on a trail walk now - switched to a beater.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

MY UZI Protector watch with a yellow face( the watch not me).


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko 6309-704x On Super Engineer
*


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

James Haury said:


> MY UZI Protector watch with a yellow face( the watch not me).


Without a pic, how can we really know?


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

C60


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)




----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Still...


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

My wife's first nylon band.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

On a quartz kick today.


----------



## bugula (Aug 6, 2014)

jjolly said:


>


not the biggest modern seiko fan, but this has me intrigued. very nice looking piece!


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Smiths Everest


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Magu (Jan 15, 2014)

Grail birth year (1964) Silver wave.....first outing after movement clean and reassemble....still work to be done,however it feels great on the wrist and i'm liking it...a LOT


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Waiting in line outside the Chinese consulate in NYC, in order to get my Visa to enter mainlaind China next month.

Place opens in 45 minutes, already 40 people in front of me.

And I have to urinate, badly.










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Right Now>>> b-)


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This for now, but I don't know for how much longer. Might be putting it in the Sales Forum soon.

I've been trying to reconnect with her, but I think the spark is gone.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Citizen Aqualand Classic.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Note to self - must take some more up-to-date pictures.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Old faithful on a nice new OEM bracelet









chico


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

This seagull has had no love lately I decided last night that I'm never going to try and sell a watch again as it caused nothing but frustration (and no I did not expect anything extravagant) so it will be worn until it's to hot then I'll change it up for something with a metal band.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wearing a round case black dial with scuba diver on the right side VOSTOK Amphibia on a 18 mm silicone rubber strap.This is the smaller case.Also shorts and a T shirt with my feet resting on flip flops.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Taking the little one for a walk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon 
*


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Magu said:


> Grail birth year (1964) Silver wave.....first outing after movement clean and reassemble....still work to be done,however it feels great on the wrist and i'm liking it...a LOT


I love it, what model is it, if I may?

Never mind, stupid question. Fantastic watch!


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah. The date isn't right... But what 'cha gonna do. Russian watches....


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

About 4 hrs ago. No cell service there at the time.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Great pic, and watch!


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I415


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

New strap for this guy.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

PVD pilot

chico


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

Newly arrived this morning.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

BM first generation.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Beena said:


> Newly arrived this morning.


Hey Beena. Nice watch. You on MacRumors as well?


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

First day in service...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aevig Huldra.










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

quicksilver7 said:


> Hey Beena. Nice watch. You on MacRumors as well?


Yeah I am  I guess that was you posting your Helson in the "Who's got a nice watch" thread.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Beena said:


> Yeah I am  I guess that was you posting your Helson in the "Who's got a nice watch" thread.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Beena said:


> Yeah I am  I guess that was you posting your Helson in the "Who's got a nice watch" thread.


Got to spread the love around.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Barbos Robur On Nato
*


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

quicksilver7 said:


> Got to spread the love around.


Damn right


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Barbos Robur On Nato
> *


I've been seeing them around the Forum and these watches look interesting. Any thoughts you want to share?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Not sure about a NATO on this one but trying to spice it up.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

This one was set to the right date when I looked at it this morning. I figured that was a sign...


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ska555


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I415


----------



## asosmai (Jun 14, 2014)

back again! retro seiko day date.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

The SARG for this hour.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*JSAR On Nato

*


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Man i love this thing!!









chico


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1590943


Thanks for posting that. Between u and Waterdude I ended up sending Julian an email for a price. Jerks


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok here is my 2nd for the day. There is a method to my madness. I am trying to decide what to sell to fund my NEXT one. I plan to wear everything over the next 2 days so please don't hate me.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

quicksilver7 said:


> Thanks for posting that. Between u and Waterdude I ended up sending Julian an email for a price. Jerks


Well don't get 174.2 then mate 









and what's happened to rule 2...will take that as a misspelling of yikes 
never knew you were a mod btw, congrats. Deserves a celebratory watch perhaps... Okeah perhaps 

just be careful though. If or when the 31 bug bites they breed


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> ...so please don't hate me.


Does saying that work? Never thought to try it, yet it's so simple and obvious.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

And another.


----------



## nosil (Apr 3, 2009)

Orient Independence


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This thing is massive, but very comfortable. I still love it


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This one from the 1920's Cheers p


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Last one for tonight. On the bracelet.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> Last one for tonight. On the bracelet.


So, which one is gonna go?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Still have 4-5 more to go for tomorrow. Honestly I have no idea at this point. Sorry for bombarding this thread.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Im on the same plan as you, but I'm giving each watch a full day


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Im on the same plan as you, but I'm giving each watch a full day


Thats probably a better plan than I have. Patience is not a virtue I grasp well when it comes to watches.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Let the games begin!


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Keep 'em coming Jason! There's a couple I have my eye on


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Baby Tuna Mod


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

In homage to Brad's yellow strap speedmaster and yellow babygro combo I present










SNK on a pink NATO and a nine month old in a pink top who didn't want to sit still for a photo


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Is matching your watch strap to your baby's clothing a thing now? What have I started???


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Well a pink top looks silly on me, less so on her


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> Is matching your watch strap to your baby's clothing a thing now? What have I started???


Haha...that and the watch face in front of baby's face pic! ;-)


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

iceman66 said:


> Keep 'em coming Jason! There's a couple I have my eye on
> 
> View attachment 1591686


Don you have way too many nice watches to want any of mine. You should be doing a collection post soon so everyone can drool profusely.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Starting the day with this. 4 more to go I think.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

Suunto Navitec


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's solar Sunday for me. It's good job that solar watches don't need the sunshine to keep running or I would have real problems.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Another one from the 1920s today - cheers p


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Starting the day with some color


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Also posted in the 10:08 thread.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

And number 2 (sorry for abnormal
Amount of posts)


----------



## crawfication (May 22, 2014)

Orient Ray Raven.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A large 47 mm diameter Fleiger style watch with an orange case orange face and blue numbers on the dial 12-3 -6 and 9 between are minute markings hash marks and 05,10 then 3 then 20 ,25 then 6 etc it resides on an orange brown 22 mm leather strap affixed to my wrist.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Afternoon switch


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

DA36 on a Maratac NATO, riding in the car back to the cabin from Old Man's Cave in Hocking Hills.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Second time owning this one and it may go. On the fence.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

And the last of my onslaught. A forum fav. Now decision time.


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Rollin deep with the SARG.










A wee bit later.


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

My lovely old Rotary on navy padded alligator grain.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

My Seiko 6119 beater.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Tapatalk keeps choking on today's WRUW thread, so I'll post this here.

I don't enjoy Mondays, but I'm making a 'Valiant' effort.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Alpha Dual-time triple retrograde seconds. One of my favorite sets of complications.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Have decided this one is a keeper.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Have decided this one is a keeper.


How long is this process gonna take? I haven't bought anything in a few weeks...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

quicksilver7 said:


> Have decided this one is a keeper.


Solid choice. Did the Coors Light help any with that decision?

(BTW is that a 42mm Helson SD?)


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

OD felt right this shift.


----------



## asosmai (Jun 14, 2014)

feeling like my grandpa right now.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Solid choice. Did the Coors Light help any with that decision?
> 
> (BTW is that a 42mm Helson SD?)


40mm


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

iceman66 said:


> How long is this process gonna take? I haven't bought anything in a few weeks...


Ha. Don you must be going through withdrawal. I have a serious problem. I was 2 minutes late buying a Helson Spear Diver tonight without even putting something else up on the sales forum. Oh well. Magrette Blue and or the OVM may go.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Ha. Don you must be going through withdrawal. I have a serious problem. I was 2 minutes late buying a Helson Spear Diver tonight without even putting something else up on the sales forum. Oh well. Magrette Blue and or the OVM may go.


Ahh, I have the OVM, it's a keeper for me. I'm curious about Magrettes, but they never seem to "grab" me.

Raven for me ATM

EDIT: Talk about crazy, I bought that sellers other Spear Diver a few months ago. And yeah, my trigger finger is itchy!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The titanium Beast sees some light.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

This just arrived today from mr manbush

43mm PVD sub homage 

chico


----------



## GTB (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

New strap... And I know that it's not exactly affordable (the strap was  ) but I hang out here the most


----------



## jn76 (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

My Seiko SNZG13 off the lovely Seiko steel bracelet, but totally at home on my new antique leather 5 ring Zulu from cheapestnatostraps.com.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Seiko quartz chrono.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Just received this from the Time Bum today. Szanto 1202 chrono.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Last shift of the week with a Monster.


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Orient right now... and loving it as always!! ;-)


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Going for a walk with my Cobra and the d-o-double-gizzle.










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

That watch is cool and perfect match for a bulldog! 

I'm sorry that I missed out on it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sduford said:


> That watch is cool and perfect match for a bulldog!
> 
> I'm sorry that I missed out on it.


Yes, the Cobra is very cool. But Ali (pronounced "Ally") is a boxer, not a bulldog. She's named for Muhammad Ali, the greatest of all time.

I think I read somewhere that boxers were bred by crossing bulldogs with great Danes, though, so there's that.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> Yes, the Cobra is very cool. But Ali (pronounced "Ally") is a boxer, not a bulldog. She's named for Muhammad Ali, the greatest of all time.
> 
> I think I read somewhere that boxers were bred by crossing bulldogs with great Danes, though, so there's that.


My apologies to Ali!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Great minds think alike Doc.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*JSAR On Nato
*


----------



## conqr (Jul 7, 2014)

Mudman G9000-1v, which has never seen a single speck of it - kind of like an ATV owner that uses it for supermarket runs :-d


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

A keeper as well


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

43mm PVD sub









chico


----------



## jahaworth (Jun 20, 2014)

Tissot PRC200


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Green bezel Alpha sub. I paid a little over $30, brand new, a few years ago.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Today has been a Citizen Signature Grand Classic day. I forgot how much I enjoyed it, because I rarely wear it. I need to stop babying it.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's been a yellow M Force day.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Orange Monster for me today... For now


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

Lucy (my great niece, is that the correct term?) wanted to try on my watch but it was too big so we put it on her ankle instead.








Her dad asked her what time it was and she said, "A quarter past my big toe."


----------



## otedengelen (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

One is sold. Time to find my next purchase


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

Orient esteem with a blue stitched black leather strap. I love this watch but really want to find a more tool version around 40mm but keeping the Arabic numerals...one day.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

i-man said:


> Orient esteem with a blue stitched black leather strap. I love this watch but really want to find a more tool version around 40mm but keeping the Arabic numerals...one day.


Nice shoes!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Black sub

















chico


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Have a great day!! Cheers p


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Starting to say goodbye.....


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1597052


Whaaaaaaa? Pre release, huh? Nice, very nice.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Yup - Nadim sent it over so we can all take a look at Sunday's London Gtg


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


>


Is that...the Moflake, by Jelliotz?

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

This . DW.

sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Jade330i (Oct 13, 2010)

Oris Big Crown Pilot......


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Afternoon switch. Just picked up this leather NATO from a local Fossil store. Not a fan of their watches, but their straps are pretty funky.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Since you asked 'right now'.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Gray Cerberus #001










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Since you asked 'right now'.


Shame on you! (joke)


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

My grandpa's Zenith.


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Marathon "General Purpose" mechanical with tritium. Dated 2000 still glows better than some new watches.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sharkmaster


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Just finished my first Seiko Mod. SNK809. Now enjoying some wrist time


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon this morning

*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Dracula even saw some Yorkshire sun (a rare event this year) and didn't turn to dust.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

docvail said:


> Is that...the Moflake, by Jelliotz?
> 
> Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


Yes, but it's by me under Jelliotz' tutelage.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Pardon the bezel. I am timing the laundry.


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

Bertucci A-2T. probably my least worn watch but it matches what I am wearing today.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I415


----------



## WhiteSpy (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Doin the Nox thing rite now...


----------



## Tiger-rider (Sep 3, 2013)

About to strap it on:


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Master of G - G-Shock Mens Rangeman.


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Yes, but it's by me under Jelliotz' tutelage.


Mind. Blown.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1600105


Nice. I've been tempted to get one. How do you like it?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

It's gorgeous and seems very well made. Quite big though!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1600105


Congrats. I think saw one on F29. Is that the one you snagged?
Looks good.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> It's gorgeous and seems very well made. Quite big though!


Great catch, Brad!
You know where to find me if.....


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

I think this dial is becoming more popular. Seems like a boring concept, but the appearance is anything but to me.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> It's gorgeous and seems very well made. Quite big though!


I loved everything about mine...but the size


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

iceman66 said:


> I loved everything about mine...but the size


I can completely understand that. I'll wait to see if I go the same way.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

This one it's getting a lot of wrist time. It's light and comfortable yet has a lot of wrist presence.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I415


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Early evening switch:


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Landshark


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

This vintage Mondaine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

She is finally mine. She is a beauty for sure.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Dibs!


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Rodina on its new mesh bracelet.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> She is finally mine. She is a beauty for sure.
> 
> View attachment 1601517


Congrats and welcome to the club. 
I find it wears smaller than it looks in pictures off the wrist. Chunky but not over stated. Had a few comments at a party we were at on Saturday. All positive even on my sub 7" wrist. Nice pick up.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> Chunky but not over stated. Nice pick up.


Thanks man. I totally agree with you. My wrist is about 6 3/4 give or take and it feels perfect. I like watches that have substance, and this one definitely has that.

I know I just got her, but she is a keeper.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Gavox Legacy Navy right now.


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

My first watch, the one that started this madness


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I415


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Wasn't keen on this,








But then saw nato straps on here so,









Now I like it. Original strap is a horrendous rubber thing.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

For work.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Second day in a row. New watch fever. Can you blame me...?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Second day in a row. New watch fever. Can you blame me...?


Yup Lume is very good on the Halios. Now size that bracelet.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos proto










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Just arrived skx 009


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Wearing the one on the right as I post since DHL brought me 2 new ones to try out.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Right on time. ..


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

black sub

chico


----------



## watchloco (Feb 23, 2007)

Volmax Aviator 2612/3045255


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Mirror_Image (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

7 dollar real leather nato strap.. Gotta love eBay 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Basic black dial seiko 5


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Wore the same watch yesterday too, just changed the band. Love the vintage stuff!


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

iceman66 said:


> View attachment 1605821


Seriously sick with envy on that one. I know its on loan but looks fantastic on your wrist Don.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Another Acciona day.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Prometheus S80 at the moment!


----------



## Justin Towns (Feb 7, 2013)

My work watch


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Prometheus S80 at the moment!


Man, this is another one in my list. I've missed it every time it has been in the sales forum. How does it wear?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Man, this is another one in my list. I've missed it every time it has been in the sales forum. How does it wear?


Haha... Well I'm jealous of your Laguna, so we'll call it even! ;-)

I love it so much I actually own this in blue and red.

It wears great, I love the retro case shape.

They kind if seem like two different watches with the more retro red and vintage lume and mesh on one and the blue and white lume and stock bracelet on the other....that's what I'm telling myself so I can keep the pair anyway! :-D

I've had the same problem bagging a Laguna!...I either miss one, or can't afford one at the time.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

^ Oops meant to add a pic


----------



## S Levi W (Aug 22, 2014)

A Seiko 5 SKN809 .. and have a nice weekend.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Robur 500m


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Seriously sick with envy on that one. I know its on loan but looks fantastic on your wrist Don.


Thanks Jason, although it isn't on loan anymore, it took about 5 minutes to realize that it was a keeper


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> ^ Oops meant to add a pic


I think they look much the same to me, so I think you should offer me the red one ;-)

I don't know if we can call it even Johnny, you got 2 of them. You win. They look fantastic and they do have individuality to them. Great purchases.


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Typhoon today - stay safe folks


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Citizen auto


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Hass &Cie .


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

New NATO today!


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

iceman66 said:


> Thanks Jason, although it isn't on loan anymore, it took about 5 minutes to realize that it was a keeper


LOL! Jelliottz and I were telling Thach that the watch is as good as sold as soon as it goes on his wrist. Amazing buy!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

A vintage chrono for me...Seiko 6138-8030


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon With SS Bezel
*


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

This for now


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

COBRA, back on the NATO. Still love this combo.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Funky Maxi hand-winder. Not sure of the age but it feels like 1970's to me.









Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1605402


Is that a Speedy Reduced?

Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Indeed it is. Thanks for your thoughts on it - certainly helped me to make a decision.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

On coyote for the upcoming shift.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Skx 171


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Sumo Sunday?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Monster Sunday


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Never got around to posting in today's WRUW, so here's the Rodina I've been wearing for the past few hours.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

My wife wanted an MK so I bought for her. She's thrilled with it. ;-)


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

This morning: Orient Golden Eye.










Rest of the day: Timex Expedition Shock.


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

Sawtooth on a one piece strap with green toad keepers.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Scuba Dude today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I415


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Custom SKX027 on Seiko 5 bracelet. A budget gentleman's Explorer.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

At this precise moment the Tressa on a leather croc .DW.








sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

T49612.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

White Sammy on Maratac Elite ATM.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

_*Golf shirt, khakis, deck shoes. :-d*_


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

This one for today seiko black monster


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

At the Rogers Centre, waiting for the Blue Jays and Red Sox to decide who's worse.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Oooh! Awesome!


iceman66 said:


> View attachment 1610081


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My Zelos Helmsman


----------



## Mirror_Image (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## jannen (Jun 12, 2014)

My Victorinox original chronograph limited edition. This watch started my addiction =)


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

iceman66 said:


> View attachment 1610081


Don...Seriously....Come on Man...Seriously. I am going to ban you from this thread for posting too many amazing watches.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Bronze day, changed to
My green Cali Maranez Bangla


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


>


Ma-ma-ma-MY-ma-MO-flake!

Sorry, that just seemed to go there...


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Don...Seriously....Come on Man...Seriously. I am going to ban you from this thread for posting too many amazing watches.


Like, you started it man :-d


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Benarus Remora & Pam


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

This one for today


----------



## andrea.lambert.90281 (Aug 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trieste27 (Jan 30, 2014)

My new Panzera Breuer!


----------



## Jacobs (Aug 26, 2014)

The beginning of my collection. A Tissot Tradition Chronograph


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Coached my daughters soccer team tonight, my Timex Ironman digital/analog combo joined me to monitor event times during practice


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

MUDMAN G9000


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Back on the bracelet.


----------



## ljaymes (Aug 27, 2014)

my first watch i ever bought


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Getting plenty of wear time on seaside vacation


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Invicta 9403A


----------



## Wulf (Dec 9, 2013)

I got this watch earlier this week and really like it so far.

Citizen CB0020-50E by fwulfers1, on Flickr

Citizen CB0020-50E by fwulfers1, on Flickr

Citizen CB0020-50E by fwulfers1, on Flickr


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Debating doing some laps with the Blackionna...










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Marathon JSAR...
*


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

New arrival


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Stuck on the express train in NYC


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Trying my shark strap on this one...I think it's a winning combo!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Trying my shark strap on this one...I think it's a winning combo!


Seriously dude, another watch you have that I want?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Marathon JSAR...
> *


I gave you a like, but not because of the watch. Oh wait, this is watch forum. So yes, the watch.


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

About to sleep. Yes I wear watches when I sleep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> I gave you a like, but not because of the watch. Oh wait, this is watch forum. So yes, the watch.


I am sorry gents. But I do not see a watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

rikk727 said:


> About to sleep. Yes I wear watches when I sleep.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would hope so, that would be weird not to (shudders)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Marathon JSAR...
> *


You motorboat captain, you old salty dog, you!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> I gave you a like, but not because of the watch. Oh wait, this is watch forum. So yes, the watch.


:-d



rikk727 said:


> I am sorry gents. But I do not see a watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes we have to looks better to see something...



docvail said:


> You motorboat captain, you old salty dog, you!


Hahah that's a good one!


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Watching primetime with my Tuna on before I crash for the night.


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Seiko 5 luminous dial for today


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Magrette Regattare Chrono at the moment.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos prototype



















Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Gicek007 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Actually using the chrono to time my wife's drive time. 









Sent from my phone using my fingers and thumbs.


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

SKX 033 for today


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

This. .DW.








sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

2 days in a row...










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Perfect companions for the Subway commute.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My new Magrette Moana Pacific Pro G14


----------



## rws149600 (Jul 21, 2014)

What watch?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rws149600 said:


> What watch?


If you're asking someone here to tell you the make and model of the watch they posted, you'll need to give us some indication of which one of us you're asking, either by quoting the post or just the picture.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Why does a camera make this look hugeo|









Meridian MP08

Matt


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

And very happy I am with it too


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

About to change and head for dinner (sorry for the crap pic) ☺










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thebuddahman (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Switch up to the Amphibia


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Sent from my phone using my fingers and thumbs.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Enjoying the last vestiges of summer with the 50 Atmos


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Strained my wrist on Friday. I needed something super light and comfy for the weekend.

My Nox 3000 works... ;-)


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My old Seiko 6138-0020...back from a service from Steve Burrage (Rytetime) who I can highly recommend to my fellow UK WIS.

He gave the faded chrono hands a luck of paint too, and I've finished it off with a mesh bracelet.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Black sub


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

destro cali mille metri today- pvd steel river case with dow cali dial and ennebi hands, kpoy plexi and a stach ammo strap


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

6309-7040 (modded)









Sent from my SCH-I415


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Big Freaking Kinetic for today


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Forced into action due to having to take bus at an unsavory time in unsavory area.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

SKX007


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos proto @ O'briens Pub in O'hare.

Got me an O'layover of O'three hours before my O'flight to O'Hong Kong.










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

O'My....drink a O'pint for me....I love Hong Kong


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice combo sir!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My newest mod...a 'vintage' style Dagaz Typhoon T2


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Vegas Pawn Shop Pickup from last week. Omega Speedmaster automatic triple calendar.

You have to squint to see all the complications 









Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My first attempt to modding. My Franken Field/Milsub


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The new BFK of course!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m on Isofrane

*


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My own creation for the Second day in a row. Just giving it a good test drive today


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Got my DA36 back in the Isofrane.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

It's the Snorkel. Amazing accuracy. It has not lost a single second since I set it over a month ago!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Clothing.-- Also a CJIABA brand square case instrument style watch aka a Trintec or Bell and Ross Homage. It is on a 20 mm silicone rubber strap.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I415


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Me: Orthos proto.

Sujain: Portsea proto.










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Triode (Jul 31, 2014)

Maratac Pilot Red 2013. Close-up doesn't do it justice size-wise, it actually wears a little smaller than depicted and lug overhang is significantly less in real life.
Still the biggest I can go on my wrist without looking wonky.
T.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I415


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

docvail said:


> Me: Orthos proto.
> 
> Sujain: Portsea proto.
> 
> ...


Everything that's awesome about this forum, especially f71, is encapsulated in this photo. So cool.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Chilling on the couch in my pjs, spending some quality ipad time on WUS










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Me: Cerberus prototype

Sujain: white Flinders


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Me: Cerberus prototype
> 
> Sujain: white Flinders





docvail said:


> Me: Cerberus prototype
> 
> Sujain: white Flinders


Don't know why this pic reminded me of this:


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## chicagozqian (May 7, 2013)

Benrus Jungle Master Chronometer


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

It's near impossible to take a bad photo of this


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


>


Right...my turn to be jealous!...that's a beauty!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Ha! Thanks Johnny. This was an impulsed purchase from ebay a while ago. I love the watch, but after I put this leather NATO from Fossil, I have rekindled my love for it.


----------



## bianconiglio (Jul 31, 2014)

Just arrived!









EDIT: I need a better camera!


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Sent from a Potato using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Finishing off four days with the f72 ST5


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

The renewed Visodate.








This is the same watch about three hours ago:


----------



## Disbanded (Sep 3, 2014)

I really like the look of that Seamaster what is the Model Number?


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

Disbanded said:


> I really like the look of that Seamaster what is the Model Number?


I scrolled a few pages back and saw no Omegas, but if you're asking about mine it's a Tissot Visodate Seastar PR 516. Hope I'm not making a fool out of either of us..


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

No cheesecake please.

Jeannie


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Thursday is Lodge Day and that Means the Masonic watch.









Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## Disbanded (Sep 3, 2014)

JPH said:


> I scrolled a few pages back and saw no Omegas, but if you're asking about mine it's a Tissot Visodate Seastar PR 516. Hope I'm not making a fool out of either of us..


Sorry I forgot to Quote it... Its Page 9, 2nd from the top and the Poster is Sonic_driftwood.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Continuing the week with the Cerb.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## asosmai (Jun 14, 2014)

took a nice photo so I thought I'd share it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Just arrived today seiko red dial 7002 diver's watch, chicks magnet


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon

*


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

New strap for my Night Hawk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My new Makara Octopus on a Steveostraps strap ('the Beast').
Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Walton94 (Sep 2, 2014)

My 'ticky tocky Timex'


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

New [to me] from nymfan. Thank you sir for a wonderful transaction and a great watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Me: Gray/Red Cerberus proto.

Suj: Portsea proto.










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m
*


----------



## That1dude (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My Field/MilSub Mod on new shoes from Panatime


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Swapped to strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Trankster (Aug 29, 2014)

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

comfy shorts and old T-shirt... i'm going to bed... and you... what are you wearing?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My newest mod...a Seiko 6139-600x base with a 6139- 7100 dial to match the white chapter ring, black 6105 hr and min hands and black chrono hands with red tips, to match the 'coke' tachy ring/bezel


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## hal9e3 (May 31, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> My Field/MilSub Mod on new shoes from Panatime


Ooh what watch is that if you don't mind me asking? Is it possible to get it pre-modded or do you have to do it yourself?


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

hal9e3 said:


> Ooh what watch is that if you don't mind me asking? Is it possible to get it pre-modded or do you have to do it yourself?


It's an Invicta 8926 mod. I did it myself.


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Pro Trek for today... I love it on the 2 pc. Zulu!! :-d


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Iyonk said:


> comfy shorts and old T-shirt... i'm going to bed... and you... what are you wearing?


A SMILE&#8230;.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

jjolly said:


> View attachment 1624265


That's a pretty cool pic!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Vintage Citizen Diver refinished off e-bay. I cannot figure out what strap I need to get to liven it up


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roofingspringtx (Aug 14, 2014)

6139 Seiko


----------



## suptyl (Sep 7, 2014)

Will3020 said:


>


what's the model? Its lovely


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

A 2 watch day today. Starting with the Seiko, ending with the Stowa


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

suptyl said:


> what's the model? Its lovely


Thank you sir. I just replied to your PM.


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Good evening fellow watch fanciers for today til this evening the SKX 009 seiko diver's watch!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

The missus choice today. What can I say, she has good taste


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The BFK needs keeping charged up so I'm wafting about in it today.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## chicagozqian (May 7, 2013)

Zodiac ZO2002


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## bena87 (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My Seiko 6139 mod again, swapped the hr and minute hands from the 6105 style to these...looks cleaner-hands a little slimmer and no 'tails', C3 lume matches the dial better...I think this how it's staying...and I swapped the bracelet.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> My Field/MilSub Mod on new shoes from Panatime


I love this! Nice vintage look&#8230;.a black or grey dial would look sharp too. Nice mod!


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My Seiko 6139 mod again, swapped the hr and minute hands from the 6105 style to these...looks cleaner-hands a little slimmer and no 'tails', C3 lume matches the dial better...I think this how it's staying...and I swapped the bracelet.


Nice Mod! I really like the pushers. They look like engine pistons&#8230;I been poking for a 6139, but most are beat up and the one that are a little pricey.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

340pd said:


> Nice Mod! I really like the pushers. They look like engine pistons&#8230;I been poking for a 6139, but most are beat up and the one that are a little pricey.


Thanks man...the pushers are actually off a Seiko 6138...like the ones on the Seiko 6138-0010. This one already came modded, I just tweaked it.
It's unbelievable how much a decent one has gone up in price the last few years...though these prices can be somewhat ridiculous on eBay at times?!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

340pd said:


> I love this! Nice vintage look&#8230;.a black or grey dial would look sharp too. Nice mod!


Thanks man. The dial looks white in the pic, but it's an off white color. I baked it to get some brownish look, I might bake it a little longer to see if I can get a darker shade. I tried a black dial, but didn't like it as much.

Lots of mod here, pretty cool.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

At this moment the 007 on a nato with the Roman amphitheater at Chester in the background . DW.








sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hope everyone's having a great day!! :-d


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

went for something a little different today, two of my mrs divers on a double strapped bund



the top is a vintage polastar and the lower is a 200m divex ladies divers


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Thanks man...the pushers are actually off a Seiko 6138...like the ones on the Seiko 6138-0010. This one already came modded, I just tweaked it.
> It's unbelievable how much a decent one has gone up in price the last few years...though these prices can be somewhat ridiculous on eBay at times?!


Ridiculous is right as far as price. When watch collectors started pumping up the, William Pogue astronaut thing (RIP) prices skyrocketed, no pun intended. I want a gold/yellow dial Pogue and continue to search for one in good condition. if you run across one don't buy it for yourself and hit me up! Cheers


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Deledda said:


>


Nice! May I ask which homage this is? Cheers


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

New Bambino on a perlon strap.


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

This Steinhart and about to have that beer...


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

340pd said:


> Nice! May I ask which homage this is? Cheers


Thank you. It is a Parnis. Got it off Amazon.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Deledda said:


> Thank you. It is a Parnis. Got it off Amazon.


Which movement does it have? I have a Dievas 3464 that I love. I don't wear it much as I don't want to trash it and the strap is pain to change. I'm looking for another Radiomir homage that I can wear daily without freaking out when I bang it around.

I been surfing GETAT and Helenarou. They all have the Asian seagull 6497 movement and I was wondering if they're reliable.

Thanks


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

James_ said:


>


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Seiko 7002 red dial diver's watch


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

340pd said:


> Which movement does it have? I have a Dievas 3464 that I love. I don't wear it much as I don't want to trash it and the strap is pain to change. I'm looking for another Radiomir homage that I can wear daily without freaking out when I bang it around.
> 
> I been surfing GETAT and Helenarou. They all have the Asian seagull 6497 movement and I was wondering if they're reliable.
> 
> Thanks


Pretty sure it is a 6497 clone. Keeps great time. Good power reserve as well.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> This one for me today... I love that Laguna quicksilver7!


 I want one of these! How do I get one?


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Thanks man. The dial looks white in the pic, but it's an off white color. I baked it to get some brownish look, I might bake it a little longer to see if I can get a darker shade. I tried a black dial, but didn't like it as much.
> 
> Lots of mod here, pretty cool.


Really cool. I just wish I had the know how to pull a watch apart. I have tons of ideas for mods. Maybe I'll cannibalize one of my Vostoks and give it a whirl..


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Deledda said:


> Pretty sure it is a 6497 clone. Keeps great time. Good power reserve as well.


Thanks! Maybe I'll jump on a Helenarou or a GETAT. Just have to decide which is the least painful to order from lol


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

340pd said:


> I want one of these! How do I get one?


Hi, it was a limited run- the Chinese Mechanical Watch Forum 2012 Project Watch, or the "2012 Dual Crown".

I picked mine up on the sales forum, they come up from time to time, or maybe place a 'want to buy' post in the WTB section there.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I love this piece!!! What, Where and How? Cheers


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Hi, it was a limited run- the Chinese Mechanical Watch Forum 2012 Project Watch, or the "2012 Dual Crown".
> 
> I picked mine up on the sales forum, they come up from time to time, or maybe place a 'want to buy' post in the WTB section there.


Thanks I'll do that&#8230;.I love the dial


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

340pd said:


> Thanks I'll do that&#8230;.I love the dial












My rubbish pics don't do it justice, but the wave texture is really cool.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My rubbish pics don't do it justice, but the wave texture is really cool.


Really a nice piece. What size is the case? Movement and water rating?


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

I just finished a trail walk in the middle of the city. Thought this Expedition was appropriate.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

My sexy Luminox


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Marathon GSAR On Black Nato
*


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My Riccardo at the moment!


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Surprisingly comfortable.










Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

On some new adirondack chairs.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

docvail said:


> Me: Gray/Red Cerberus proto.
> 
> Suj: Portsea proto.
> 
> ...


The date on Portsea is at 8th. You posted this on 6th. Hmm...

HK is almost 1 day ahead. Does Suj not keeping the date correct as a WIS?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Shorts, a T shirt, glasses and an UZI protector with a yellow dial.


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Got that Friday feeling on Tuesday


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Helson Skindiver


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

The SARG......Again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

340pd said:


> I love this piece!!! What, Where and How? Cheers


Thanks! The dial I had custom made. The case is a Jackson mini fiddy with no crown guard. The movement is a swiss 6498. The hands were taken from an old Nastrix pocket watch, and lumed by me. And that chunky strap was hand made from Box82.

Cheers, I love it too. It's definitely my favourite piece in my collection right now... Until I build my next one 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Steinhart OVM

















I had it sold, then buyer decided the overhanging lugs were too long for him... I've been wearing it ever since...

The lugs are overhanging on me wrist, too, but now I'm glad I still have it, as I was having huge 'seller's remorse' anyway...


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Citizen Skyhawk 







*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Just took the Citizen for a bicycle ride....


----------



## m1stert1m (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Always struggle with which one to take when away for a few days.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Photo from early AM but still wearing it right now.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Just received this today. She is a beauty.










Siblings


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I415


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

SL - Magico...

(These were WAY under rated.?) ;-)


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Right now!


----------



## rageandcage (Dec 28, 2013)

Guess it kinda counts. Been wearing this nonstop since last October

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Second day in a row. New watch fever


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My Magrette MPP G14 on a new Steveostraps Black Para Strap with detail stitching to match the watch! Loving this new combo.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Swapped out to this for a bit today.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

The newest addition to my collection!


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Vintage Seiko 4205 small diver's watch


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

O&W


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Same watch, just trying another strap!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Same watch, just trying another strap!
> 
> View attachment 1630991
> 
> ...


I like that look better. How do you like it? I'm seriously considering it to be my next purchase. But there's also the upcoming Tiber from River Watch Co, from another fellow WUS member SRBakker


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Third Day in a row. Still have New Watch Fever.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> I like that look better. How do you like it? I'm seriously considering it to be my next purchase. But there's also the upcoming Tiber from River Watch Co, from another fellow WUS member SRBakker


It's my favourite strap so far too. ;-)

I love it Marcos...it's a perfect size for my ~7" wrist, and looks and wears great. The inner bezel turns very easily...it's good that it's nice and smooth, but it's a little too easily knocked away from its set position if I'm being picky.

Other than that (and a little dust issue that I think you've already seen) it really is a nice quality watch.

Also...Not quite sure why the crowns need to be beadblasted though?...I could understand it on a bronze/brass, but on a brushed/polished steel case then they'd probably have looked better polished?

The Tiber's on my radar too, but I'd preordered this ages ago...I might just have to own both! ;-)

Have a good weekend mate


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> View attachment 1630579
> 
> 
> The newest addition to my collection!


Have been looking at one of these longingly. How are you finding it?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

mardibum said:


> Have been looking at one of these longingly. How are you finding it?


EL_GEEk beat you to it! ;-)

See my reply above, I really like it, thanks.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Third Day in a row. Still have New Watch Fever.


Seeing as you love this Halios so much, you might as well sell your Laguna to me! ;-) haha


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## threeonethree (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> It's my favourite strap so far too. ;-)
> 
> I love it Marcos...it's a perfect size for my ~7" wrist, and looks and wears great. The inner bezel turns very easily...it's good that it's nice and smooth, but it's a little too easily knocked away from its set position if I'm being picky.
> 
> ...


Great to hear. It looks good on your wrist. I agree with the blasted crowns, they would probably looked better brushed/polished. I'm with you, I will probably own both The Tiber and Nabigator


JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Seeing as you love this Halios so much, you might as well sell your Laguna to me! ;-) haha


Haha, not a chance man. Owning 2 Halios kind of make me want to own them all. The built is fantastic. The 9015 is a little loud on my Tropik, but I only notice it in a quiet setting. It doesn't bother me.

EDIT: Afternoon shoes change from C&B


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

This Steinhart and about to have that whisky....


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

zachste said:


> View attachment 1628091


This. Still. Hasn't come off the wrist yet. Pretty nice little package. The NH36 is running about +3 per day. No complaints here.


----------



## McGooser (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## rte148 (Mar 19, 2009)

Citizen Stars and Stripes


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

New arrival


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

Jamming with the speedy


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Low light, Soxa Mod and The Killing


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Lew & Huey Cerberus


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

discontinued G


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My Seiko PMMM


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> View attachment 1631735
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631736
> ...


With a Sumo bezel insert? Hot damn that's one of the best PMMM I've seen. Saw one on f29 once like this and it got nabbed before I ever had a chance.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

IRBilldozer said:


> With a Sumo bezel insert? Hot damn that's one of the best PMMM I've seen. Saw one on f29 once like this and it got nabbed before I ever had a chance.


Thanks for the kind words. 

This watch has a Murphy style bezel and a sloped Tsunami/superdome type insert. It doesn't have a superdome crystal though as a liked the look of the bubble sapphire (Yobokies) on this one.

Full specs:

-SKX007 base
-300m Seiko MarineMaster dial and hands
-stock SKX chapter 
-NE15/6r15 movement
-SARB059 Crown/stem
-Yobokies bubble sapphire
-Dagaz sloped 60min Tsunami/superdome insert
-Murphy bezel
-Endmill bracelet

It's my most 'looks like it was bought that way' mod, and unless I ever buy a real deal mm300, this is a keeper!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m 
*


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Signature Grand Classic


----------



## Greenred (Feb 22, 2013)

My Rotary gs02375-01


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

merl said:


>


This is a great piece! Which model or mod? Cheers!


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Traser P6500, just showed up in the mail about 10 minutes ago










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

340pd said:


> This is a great piece! Which model or mod? Cheers!


Thanks! It is a Seiko SBSS013/SKZ071 from 1997 and it is a reissue of a Seiko rally diver from the seventies.


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Omega seamaster 300m chronograph on the OEM rubber strap!


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

iceman66 said:


> View attachment 1632017


Nice vintage look there. Good combo I like it


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

merl said:


> Thanks! It is a Seiko SBSS013/SKZ071 from 1997 and it is a reissue of a Seiko rally diver from the seventies.


.

It's a beautiful piece. I would love to get my hands on one. Wear it in good health


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

340pd said:


> Nice vintage look there. Good combo I like it


Thanks! Sometimes $15 straps, are the best straps


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

340pd said:


> .
> 
> It's a beautiful piece. I would love to get my hands on one. Wear it in good health


Thanks, I will! Just keep an eye out for them. They do come up for sale once in a while.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

In honor of Waterdude who finally joined the Magrette ranks.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

This.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

OSD


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Giving my latest 8926 Mod a test drive. Still needs some fiddling, but it's wearable


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

On patrol -- protecting the city of men


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

This......


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Hope everyone is having a great day! My morning consisted of fishing and photos!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

After ninety-odd pages I do hope that someone has replied to the question this thread poses with "pearls, Chanel No.5, and nothing else."


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

ive been mowing the lawns this afternoon, so the work watch replaced my zlatoust


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Der Amf said:


> After ninety-odd pages I do hope that someone has replied to the question this thread poses with "pearls, Chanel No.5, and nothing else."


AHAHAHAHAHA. Close thread.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Union Jack boxer shorts, yellow Havaianas and this:









One seriously unimpressed Jack Russell:









Jonathan.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

DSSD


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Alpinist on bond nato. I'm not sure if you can tell but the nato has a green hue to it. Goes nicely with the green dial=D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

Sporting the Acionna.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Right now, this is right. As it is most of the time!










Then it got dark out.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

This at the moment .DW.








sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Benarus


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Prometheus S80 for me at the moment


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## andrea.lambert.90281 (Aug 6, 2014)

A citizen beater on at the moment. Its cheap and I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Swapped to this for an extra detail followed by a long shift.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Mid day switch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Prometheus S80 for me at the moment
> 
> View attachment 1633983


I call dibs if you ever get rid of your red one


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Rolo Dolo said:


>


I like that mesh. Does it match the case finish in the Laguna? I just ordered a wjean mesh and am a bit worries the finishing a might clash.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

iceman66 said:


> Thanks! Sometimes $15 straps, are the best straps


I hear that!  Looks good.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Rolo Dolo said:


> On patrol -- protecting the city of men


 I wear the same watch on duty&#8230;..Traffic motor. Cheers!


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> I like that mesh. Does it match the case finish in the Laguna? I just ordered a wjean mesh and am a bit worries the finishing a might clash.


Thanks. Yes, it matches the case just fine. I think this is a German mesh strap. It's very thick, 4.5mm. Wjean sells superb bands. I have several.


----------



## voxen (Feb 25, 2013)

Got the Obris Morgan on today...


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

340pd said:


> I wear the same watch on duty&#8230;..Traffic motor. Cheers!


Hey, nice to meet another sheepdog! I love my Seikos. Stay safe out there brother.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

voxen said:


> Got the Obris Morgan on today...
> View attachment 1634607


What's this model? I don't see it on their website.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A DW-5600E bought for 35 USD brand new today at the Devils Lake Wal-Mart.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> I call dibs if you ever get rid of your red one


As things stand it's going nowhere...but I suppose never say never...if I ever decide to sell, you'll be the first to know mate. ;-)

Today it's a modified Dagaz Tsunami with blue flake dial, orange/white snowflake hands and Jakes newest blue insert in a Yobokies Big Grip bezel and a BoR bracelet,


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko 6309-7040 Yellow Soxa Mod 
*


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Certina on a new leather strap, much happier with it than the metal bracelet.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The new lume XL.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## cranx (Sep 29, 2012)

Bulova Precisionist Titanium 47mm, dome crystal.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Cobra on another C&B new shoes. IMO this is one of my most versatile watches.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Woke up this afternoon and this called out to me.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Got this vintage beauty on today.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Sinn


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Got tired of compensating for -10 sec/day, so I cracked open the Cerb & after about a dozen adjustments got it running at +4 sec/day. So, it's back to the Cerb for a bit while I celebrate my victory over the beast.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Rolo Dolo said:


>


I want one of these watches! Where did you get it?


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My latest 8926 Mod


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Early evening cardio


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Just breaking in my new Swooon strap that I had made for my Ocean7 LM-2AD. It has blasted bolts to try to tie in with the Ti case and a Ti Knife edge buckle from twente(o) on eBay...loving this new combo!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

PVD pilot









chico


----------



## asosmai (Jun 14, 2014)

black monster while i'm bed ridden recovering from throat surgery. just had to have one of my favourites on my wrist as I've had to go watch-less the last few days, frustrating not being able to see the date on your wrist at a glance!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

merl said:


>


So cool!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Low light, Soxa Mod and The Killing


Gorgeous mod! Would you mind sharing the ingredients used?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Baby tuna Thursday


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

The 009 on a new jubilee today..


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Gorgeous mod! Would you mind sharing the ingredients used?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sure...I bought it like this on the sales forum:


then I bought the bezel insert and chapter ring from dagaz watches (with Waterdudes insightful help) to turn it into this:


I should note that the dial is no longer available from the few times I googled for it. Might be worth it to check with Jake at Dagaz to see if anymore will be coming in. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Sure...I bought it like this on the sales forum:
> 
> 
> then I bought the bezel insert and chapter ring from dagaz watches (with Waterdudes insightful help) to turn it into this:
> ...


Yes, that's great. Do you know which Seiko model the base watch was?


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Enjoying a day off.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My Whitecciona on new Panatime shoes.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

At any point today and tomorrow, one of these.


----------



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

Beijing yesterday and Sinn today


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

This.
Ps: it's 10PM....

Tlapatlaked


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Yes, that's great. Do you know which Seiko model the base watch was?


Seiko SKX007


----------



## rageandcage (Dec 28, 2013)

Swapped out the bracelet for NATO. Liking this combo better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Traser P6500 on a Lum-Tec PVD strap










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

American Infantry on zulu today..


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oldie but goodie.










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Afternoon F29 arrival. Seiko Premier Kinetic Perpetual.










Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

docvail said:


> Oldie but goodie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to make any more of those?

Running and ducking after asking.

Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Davosa Argonautic Lumis


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos prototype [hic!]...










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Who needs a GMT Master II ? :-d


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Stowa


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Old school today:


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Old school today:
> 
> View attachment 1638509
> 
> ...


You are building an enviable collection there.

Any chance of a group photo/ SOTC thread at some point when you have the time?

Jonathan.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> You are building an enviable collection there.
> 
> Any chance of a group photo/ SOTC thread at some point when you have the time?
> 
> Jonathan.


Haha, thanks...yeah I keep meaning to...might not be this weekend as I'm away, but leave it with me, I might do it in stages -Vintage Seikos, mods and modern/micros


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Haha, thanks...yeah I keep meaning to...might not be this weekend as I'm away, but leave it with me, I might do lit in stages -Vintage Seikos, mods and modern/micros


It would be great to see some more Vintage Seikos here (shamelessly bumps own thread):

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/seiko-love-1081137-5.html

Have a good weekend.

Jonathan.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Bronze Helberg CH6 On Canvas
*


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Haha, thanks...yeah I keep meaning to...might not be this weekend as I'm away, but leave it with me, I might do lit in stages -Vintage Seikos, mods and modern/micros


Can not wait for it. Im afraid my envy, ahem, desirable admiration will grow stronger


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Can not wait for it. Im afraid my envy, ahem, desirable admiration will grow stronger


Haha...he says before posting pics of his awesome Laguna!!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Sent from a Point-in-Time using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Archimede Pilot


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Itsthamessenger (Jun 14, 2012)

Wearing my Seiko 5 snk809. Stock strap. Just got this about 2 weeks ago... Reaaaaally like this one. In this 2 weeks time, I've lost maybe 30 seconds. Seems ok to me. This is my first everyday automatic. Looking into the skx007 for something more rugged and slightly bigger.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Had a few drinks with friends last night. Laughed at my non-wis friend because had had bought a $200 DW watch









Respect for my other friend who owns this


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My nineties funky seventies watch ;-)


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Dagaz Classic Tsunami for me...
Have a great weekend


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1639813


Nothing beats a stroll in the park with an Omega.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

The perfect companion for a 24hr work trip.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Trying out a newly resized band on an Abyss 7041


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

En route to a good friend's wedding at CVNP. Great day for an outdoor wedding here in sunny NE Ohio.


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This Gulfmaster arrived tonight....God Bless America still having Saturday mail delivery (for how much longer?)
Triple sensor - Compass, Barometer/Altimeter, Thermometer....very sophisticated (read: complicated) 
Solar and atomic, tides, moon age.
Amazon had it for $313 delivered.










Siblings earlier, yellow right out of the typical metal G-Shock can and wrappings prior to setting it up. Blue came from Seiya earlier in the week


----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Just got here today.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Halfway through the shift.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lightweight for this sunday


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

At this moment my citizen on a nato helping my mate at speedway .DW.






.








sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Family day at QuickSilvers house


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Sunday = Steinhart
Sunday = Steinbeck


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

merl said:


> Lightweight for this sunday


Cool shot.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Second Day in a row. I just love this watch


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Trusty old G-Shock


----------



## Simon P (Nov 30, 2011)

Tsovet AR77 on a custom strap


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Cool shot.


Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

After midnight........



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Sitting at a Korg SP-500

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Cerberus in white.



















Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Earlier I was wearing this:










Right Now:


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Father's Day gift today..


----------



## osaiio (Sep 8, 2014)

from 2001


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Off work early switch to the MKII


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


>


Looks great on you Jason


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

iceman66 said:


> Looks great on you Jason


Thanks Don. If you get a chance grab a Moray. Had the 42 dial in blue. Fantastic watch. When u tire of the MK we can do a straight up trade


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Thanks Don. If you get a chance grab a Moray. Had the 42 dial in blue. Fantastic watch. When u tire of the MK we can do a straight up trade


Straight up trade eh? What a deal!

I have a reservation for one of the new 42mm Morays, they should be out soon from what I understand. A Blue dart may still make it's way onto my wrist at some point


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)




----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Makara Octopus








Chris


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Been wearing this one a lot lately. Just picked it up from a forum member. Thanks Andre!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My Field Franken Mod


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## rageandcage (Dec 28, 2013)

Just got this in the mail. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Right now...


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Citizen on a strap


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Speedy reduced after work and when tapatalk lets me post. 









Sent using the twin scientific principles of star-maths and wishy thinking.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Hadn't been able to post all day


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon On Nato
*


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Mmmmm....Squale!


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Got the watch and all the parts in tje mail yesterday. Today a FFF Seiko Mod on my wrist.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

just arrived today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neolamp (Dec 16, 2012)

Bathys


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Parnis Fleiger today..


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

Timex chrono from WUS member TheDixieFlatline. The dial is wonderful, and the size is great for my 6.25" wrist. I don't know what model it is, google tells me it's from Campmor maybe ten years ago or so. If anyone knows the model, please let me know.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

My first real watch love.


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Classic


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

This old thing:


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Whitecciona on burgundy Zulu


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

My latest arrival which is about 3 hours old. My first Stowa!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

My 15 year old Casio...


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

There's a special kind of joy one gets from something so inexpensive ...


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Davosa


----------



## dopamine5501 (Nov 26, 2012)

Pilot with nato straps for today.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marlin MDV-103 on a blasted Super Engineers II deployant


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I've dug this out and thought it deserved some wrist time...looking at selling some of my "out of rotation watches" soon, but as soon as I put them on my wrist again I don't want to part with them!!! :-(


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

This at the moment .DW.






.








sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Vostok amphibia SE


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> View attachment 1648314
> 
> 
> I've dug this out and thought it deserved some wrist time...looking at selling some of my "out of rotation watches" soon, but as soon as I put them on my wrist again I don't want to part with them!!! :-(


When and if you do, PM me ;-)


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

New Vostok today which is, indeed, funkier than a mosquito's tweeter...

























There is a slight mark on the bezel by the 35 marker if anyone has any advice on getting rid of it?


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Stupid duplicate post.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Once again, proudly wearing my own creation.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

One of my first automatics...and first divers.


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

Pulsar PU2007. Couldn't resist with the latest Amazon 20% off coupon. Like the watch, dislike the band. I'll probably try swapping a silicone band on it to see how that feels.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Professor S (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Beauty!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Iconic Swiss Railway watch


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

This on my new $3.50 nato from fossil. I raided their nato selection. A few of them are almost more of a nylon, and are super thick and soft. They're fantastic.







Last day on the beach


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

The kind of amazingly beautiful day that you don't mind waiting ages at provincial stations for lazy Sunday services


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy Sunday all!! 

SKX779K on a Maratac Mil...


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Had to for Jeter's sake


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Citizen Blue Angels


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Enjoying what will probably be the last nice day here until May


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Cordura


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

.


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

BN0100


----------



## Thijs84 (Sep 29, 2014)

Mooren watch 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Xperia T met Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

At the moment this . And can I say in the 32 days I have had it it has gained 1m34s. That's 2.9375 secs a day .Terrible .






.








sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

This vintage


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Cobra on an aftermarket strap


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

My badass Seiko.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Orient Star Classic


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Strap change on latest F29 at the BBQ/moonshine joint.










Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Swapped out to the Hammy on a Coyote NATO for the night.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Bronze Helberg CH6 On Zulu
*


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Shark on Shark


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

new member here, orange stargate today


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

Stargate on another one of those cheap, but thick and awesome Fossil natos. Navy blue to match the rest of my fall attire.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Just picked this one up yesterday.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

The one priceless piece in my collection.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My new Dagaz Typhoon TII:


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

Blue Navy Seal today


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Came in the mail today. Thanks again Skeptical.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Deledda said:


> Came in the mail today. Thanks again Skeptical.


You Just got it today, right? Congrats!

(edit...should have READ your post!)


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> You Just got it today, right? Congrats!
> 
> (edit...should have READ your post!)


 Thank you.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sea Hawk


----------



## S. Chang Kim (Aug 3, 2014)

rikk727 said:


> just arrived today.


So gorgeous, do want. Mind if I ask where you purchased that from? Island watch by any chance? I'm seriously considering that exact watch and when you've had a little wrist time with it maybe you wouldn't mind answering 2 more questions for me: 1) How's the bracelet? comparable to a Strapcode/W Jean/Yobokies super oyster? solid with SEL? 2) how's the lume? comparable to a SKX007/9 or maybe a touch weaker, like an Orient Ray? Congratulations on your green beauty. I'm jelly, but hopefully not for long.


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

S. Chang Kim said:


> So gorgeous, do want. Mind if I ask where you purchased that from? Island watch by any chance? I'm seriously considering that exact watch and when you've had a little wrist time with it maybe you wouldn't mind answering 2 more questions for me: 1) How's the bracelet? comparable to a Strapcode/W Jean/Yobokies super oyster? solid with SEL? 2) how's the lume? comparable to a SKX007/9 or maybe a touch weaker, like an Orient Ray? Congratulations on your green beauty. I'm jelly, but hopefully not for long.


Thanks!

1. My skx009 is on a Wjean28 and I must say this is better. Even better than the bracelet on my Steinhart 01V (just my opinion)
2. Lume on my Seiko and Mako are better, the lume on the Squale isn't that bad. 
Gnomonwatches . com

Thanks again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Arrived on the most horrendous strap so re-strapped .Just need to find somebody near to service it as stops when the date starts to change.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Parnis with new shoes


----------



## jack cambrian (Sep 29, 2014)

Casio Edifice with a brown leather strap I pulled off another watch. I think it gives it a seventies retro vibe.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rikk727 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 1. My skx009 is on a Wjean28 and I must say this is better. Even better than the bracelet on my Steinhart 01V (just my opinion)
> 2. Lume on my Seiko and Mako are better, the lume on the Squale isn't that bad.
> ...


Also have a Mint Squale inbound from Gnomon, due soon.

In the span of time it takes LIwatches website to finally open, one could have ordered the watch at Gnomon, Paypaled it and gotten a beer from the fridge. And LI is only 100 miles away, Gnomon is half way 'round the globe. Their site is almost as slow as Sears site.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Francis Drake


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Skagen.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Vostok Scuba Dude Mod


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On one hand is the brand new, just arrived Thursday JDM with carbon fiber strap version of the Men In Rescue Red Rangeman.










On the other is a new-to-me BB homage Francis Drake by Borealis, which I've been trying to obtain for months. It is on my right hand as I type. 
It has a great ETA clone Seagull movement, 28,800bph, second hand is smooth like a knife thru warm butter.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Got my sterile SD homage on today.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Orient Orange Rally


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Rob Roberts said:


> View attachment 1654908


I've been entertaining myself by trying to guess why it is there's someone who only ever visits the Affordable Forum to post pictures of their expensive-end-of-medium-range watches. Someone who does the same at the Chinese and G-shock forums. Maybe we need to start a poll to fathom it out?


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Making a concerted effort to really rotate my collection. So today it's my Moonphase. Really is a lovely watch, glad I'm wearing it.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

kev80e said:


> Arrived on the most horrendous strap so re-strapped .Just need to find somebody near to service it as stops when the date starts to change.
> View attachment 1654377
> View attachment 1654379


Very nice. Sounds like it's very dry inside, I'm sure some watch oil will get her running nice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I was up and out before the missus was up this morning, so picking one out, winding it, setting it to my atomic alarm clock wasn't an option...so it's this for me...my Ocean7 LM-2AD


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

2 day old Orient Flight right now...

(put it on a Panatime 3 ring Zulu with fatty spring bars for now)


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Blue Ray arrived safely at casa Sticky.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This for now. Every time I wear it I'm impressed at how light and comfortable this chunk of metal is.


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

Late 90s Kirium Today


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I was up and out before the missus was up this morning, so picking one out, winding it, setting it to my atomic alarm clock wasn't an option...so it's this for me...my Ocean7 LM-2AD
> 
> View attachment 1655359


I have this watch as well and I love it!! Where did you get the strap? It looks great!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Night switch. My FFF Mod


----------



## cpscott84 (Sep 12, 2014)

Invicta 9402 II on Red/Blue NATO


----------



## FL510 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm wearing this mod at the moment.

Generic diver case with Dagaz Sox-A dial and yobokies strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

340pd said:


> I have this watch as well and I love it!! Where did you get the strap? It looks great!


Thanks for the kind words, I love this new strap for this watch!
If you look up Swooonstraps (yes there's that many o's!) on Facebook, that's where it came from. Tony was great to deal with, he's based in South Africa, but the strap got to the UK without issues. I saw Tony's work on the Maranez page on Facebook as he's made a lot of custom straps for those, that's why I contacted him because I liked the blasted hardware that looks like Ti. The buckle is a Ti one from the seller Twente(o) on eBay.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

FL510 said:


> View attachment 1655951
> 
> View attachment 1655953
> 
> ...


Nice work!...you don't see many of these modded, here's one I did ages ago. I put a 4r36 movement in which just about fit with a little spacing...what's in yours?


----------



## FL510 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice one or 2 I should say maybe a snow flake mod in company there !

I honestly don't know what movement is in this, it's advertised as a Tauchmeister T0268. An auto with hand winding plus a 24hr hand. No numbers or writing on the movement? The 24hr hand isn't able to set with the crown. Originally planned another mod but ended up going with the soxa dial.

You're right surprising we don't see more modded, good value and been around a while in many forms









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

FL510 said:


> Nice one or 2 I should say maybe a snow flake mod in company there !
> 
> I honestly don't know what movement is in this, it's advertised as a Tauchmeister T0268. An auto with hand winding plus a 24hr hand. No numbers or writing on the movement? The 24hr hand isn't able to set with the crown. Originally planned another mod but ended up going with the soxa dial.
> 
> ...


Haha...well spotted...that had a Dagaz UDT dial...I ended up making a right mess of one, and ended up with one decent mod in the end.

I think the original auto is a Miyota clone, so Miyota fit hands should be ok should you ever want to mod further...though I like the hands that are on it now.

My case looks more or less identical to yours except I have no helium valve on mine...mines only 200m or so not 1000m or whatever Tauchmeister claim! ;-)


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

A view of Abu Dhabi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Der Amf said:


> I've been entertaining myself by trying to guess why it is there's someone who only ever visits the Affordable Forum to post pictures of their expensive-end-of-medium-range watches. Someone who does the same at the Chinese and G-shock forums. Maybe we need to start a poll to fathom it out?


"I can afford it and you can't. Nyah, Nyah, Nyah!"


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

f71


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia SE


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Dagaz Typhoon T2 Classic


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Dagaz parts modded invicta.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

6105


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Whitecciona for a rainy day here in the City.


----------



## cpscott84 (Sep 12, 2014)

My new Hager Commando Classic


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zelos Helmsman on Workin' Man Tan leather nato from Crown&Buckle


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Still one of my favorite affordables.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## AngusM (Jan 25, 2013)

A new favorite.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

In the spirit of keeping the daily rotation going...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Blumo


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Autozilla


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Late night F1 action


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My trusty travel companion


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Relaxing with the Laguna


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Going to take the dog out...wearing my Maranez Bangla Ti







l


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Mission accomplished...one tired out Oscar!


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Hammy on black










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

Was yesterday's wear for Tough Mudder:









Was perfect after a quick wash, great watch!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

My newest arrival&#8230;


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## dopamine5501 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning to all


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Joe and I worn out by Monday


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Business attire - First time in a long time


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Because I can't leave well enough alone, some further mods to my Regia Marina 3646. Gold plated the bezel, new 'brevet' crown and long pencil hands. Just waiting on a custom display caseback, and she'll be officially complete!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Doodling at work


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## neolamp (Dec 16, 2012)

Bathys


----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On one hand this Mint on SNPR strap










On the other the Men In Rescue Red Rangeman clothes modded with positive LSE case inside


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

Seiko SKX009j on aftermarket president bracelet.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Rite now...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

I love this piece!!!!


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Because I can't leave well enough alone, some further mods to my Regia Marina 3646. Gold plated the bezel, new 'brevet' crown and long pencil hands. Just waiting on a custom display caseback, and she'll be officially complete!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS PIECE!!!!!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Toothbras said:


>


My respects. Wonderful piece and in beautiful condition


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

:-!:-!:-!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Piranha landed about an hour ago.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

akvikram said:


> :-!:-!:-!


Gotta love the 80s


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Is it too early for a rum...?


----------



## rageandcage (Dec 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Wearing my Regia again today. Just loving it









And finished this build for a good friend.


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

Just arrived today......


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My Custom vintage Cali Typhoon T2


----------



## Alock (Sep 22, 2014)

Dapper said:


> Just arrived today......


Alan: Sweet Bulova. Can you tell me what's Bulova's model?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

The FedEx man dropped it this morning!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Surprisingly decent pic of my Spectre under fluorescent lights in the office.










Kudos to Apple for a decent camera in the iPhone 6. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

Alock said:


> Alan: Sweet Bulova. Can you tell me what's Bulova's model?


Thanks:-! It's called the 'Hack Watch', model #96A102.


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

That's not the Nomos you used to have!?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> That's not the Nomos you used to have!?


I know Brad, I know. I've come out of the woodwork, just to show it off (and the academic work is giving me a breather). b-)

The Tangente was lovely but I saw a colleague's Orion and fell in love. It was the first time I'd seen one 'in the metal'.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Marathon JSAR 
*


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Bottle of Nuits St Georges not pictured


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Some espresso with my sterile flieger. .


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

hairythomas said:


> Is it too early for a rum...?
> 
> View attachment 1666898


Never too early! It's five o'clock somewhere&#8230;.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I wish I had the money for the real thing. Until then, this.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

A7


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> I wish I had the money for the real thing. Until then, this.


I WOULD GEIVE ANYTHING FOR THE REAL THING! Love the Fifty Five as well. Nice piece


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Right this second.....


----------



## paullyjay (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Not a photographer, hence no pics.
Wearing my Corduba Ibiza Chrono. Miyota OS20 movement. Extremely HAQ. Gained + 10 secs in 2013.

One of my two best Invictas. Produced before Invicta moved to VDI movements and Seiko NH 35 movements

X traindriver Art


----------



## geogga (Oct 5, 2014)

Those benrus homages look really nice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The FInger (Mar 16, 2014)

This Archimede 39H. Can actually see the lume glowing in daylight. Surprisingly good build quality and accuracy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

My new Prometheus.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Sitting by the warm glow of my laptop, on this website, wearing the titanium Wenger and waiting for lunch to come out. Life is god. (not a typo.)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

Waited a while to get this from Getat, it's getting wrist time now.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Samurai


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

This









DW.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vintage Zodiac chronograph cal59 valjoux 7733


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Blackionna









Photogenic innit/ isn't she?!

Jonathan.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

How are you liking it?


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> How are you liking it?


The early signs are good- it hasn't left my wrist since I picked it up on Weds (part of this is probably down to the "honeymoon period" factor)

The depth and detail of the dial are a joy to behold- truly one of the best looking dials I have had the pleasure of seeing.

The case shape is taking a bit of getting used to- I've never owned anything with a squarish/Stowa(?) shaped case.
It is substantial (occupies the same area on my wrist as my Blumo) and yet at the same time I can barely feel it on my wrist.

I wish I could see the white and blue in the flesh now, to be sure I made the right choice!

Overall I'm very pleased.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Color coordinating with my new Cerberus. If you don't have a Lew & Huey in your collection, you really should...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Davosa


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

paullyjay said:


> View attachment 1682882


Love it!


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Working midnight shift, protecting the city of men -- "Albacore" on mesh


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

Heading to the pool on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Tissot T race. Just an older pick from my Android.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sea Hawk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Work watch..










-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Acciona Blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Dropping the kids off to daycare


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Well you asked. Feels weird to not have a watch on.


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Time to trade


----------



## Jacobs (Aug 26, 2014)

My new Seiko Sportura Chrono!


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

Omega Speedy Reduced at the keys


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

My last remaining Swatch:


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My Favorite Beater. My OWN Mod


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Citizen Nighthawk


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Vostok on leather









Not convinced by the strap


----------



## Alex Harris (Dec 12, 2012)

1950s Baume and Mercier. Just came today


----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

Been wearing this the last few days since I got a new strap.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

New arrival


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

iceman66 said:


> New arrival
> 
> View attachment 1723290


Nice pick up. How do you like it?

Mine says hi


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Something I picked up at a pawn shop.....Citizen Jr3000-51P Skyhawk.....took off the Russian and wore it to work....


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Nice pick up. How do you like it?
> 
> Mine says hi


You can take partial credit for igniting my lust for it :-d


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice! Besides the rotor (which I'm very used to) I love this watch. I stare at her beautiful blue.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Nice! Besides the rotor (which I'm very used to) I love this watch. I stare at her beautiful blue.


It is definitely attractive. Do you have the bracelet? I ordered one from Halios the day I paid for the watch on f29, just wondering what the normal time was for delivery.


----------



## trav1918 (Oct 15, 2014)

*ITANano Phantom Carbon Watches*

Created from Carbon
Nano Technology
Ultra-Light and Durable
Swiss Quartz or MYOTA Automatic Movement


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

iceman66 said:


> It is definitely attractive. Do you have the bracelet? I ordered one from Halios the day I paid for the watch on f29, just wondering what the normal time was for delivery.


I don't. I haven't even order it yet. I have a few other pieces I wear with bracelet and I do like the look of the SS on leather strap.

If it's as solid as the Laguna bracelet, I most likely order it.


----------



## B.- (Oct 15, 2014)

I love it


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Got this Russian beauty today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seiko SKX175.....









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1727458


I'm not into dress watches much, but You sir, you know how to pick them.


----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Appears to have become my standard evening watch; finish work, shed the suit, strap on the Vostok...


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

iceman66 said:


> New arrival
> 
> View attachment 1723290


Oh Don. Will it ever end 
The bracelet is nice but some are saying it's not the best fit. Jason will make good on anything you don't like about it so you are covered there. Consider trying to switch the end links if you find yourself wanting to throw the bracelet under a bus. Guess the fit isn't the best or easiest to get on. 
I did like my black tropik but tired of waiting for the bracelet. 
Would like to hear your thoughts on it when it arrives. If it's solid I may consider getting another Tropik. I like to support a Canuck guy.


----------



## Tiger-rider (Sep 3, 2013)

Seiko 5 right now


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## S. Chang Kim (Aug 3, 2014)

Ray with AR coated domed sapphire (Dagaz produced originally for the Seiko Sumo), and Strapcode super oyster SEL bracelet (originally produced for the Seiko SKX 200m diver).


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Any time I even consider selling this, I throw it on my wrist and the thought vanishes.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Haha, thanks...yeah I keep meaning to...might not be this weekend as I'm away, but leave it with me, I might do it in stages -Vintage Seikos, mods and modern/micros


Three weeks and counting Johnny! ;-)


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Three weeks and counting Johnny! ;-)


Haha...I've been quite busy, sorry...I'm away this weekend too, so it won't be this weekend. :-(
I'll get on it soon, honest. ;-)


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

...oh, and I'm wearing this now!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

tomorrows watch looked at the candlelight and insisted on hopping on early









No, my camera can't cope with candlelight ;-)


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Lowlight. Dusk. Coffee. Sumo. Seemed fitting.


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Russian on rubber


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

"Back in Black" today. Happy Friday!










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

T-II blue

















HAGWE!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Evening Switch:

Got a new bracelet for my Citizen BJ2050-01E Aqualand Depth Meter. Originally was on a rubber strap with a steel end; this model wasn't available with a bracelet. So I found one for a sister model.

New bracelet is all solid, pin-and-collar link attachment, and has a wet suit extender in the clasp. It's built like a tank, really.

Oh... I also removed the cyclops from the crystal.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Orient Star Classic


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Gred (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Zilla says hi.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I've been wearing this gifted GA-110RG all week!


----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Cirillo (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

After 5 weeks, I finally have an afternoon off from work.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Early morning shopping run on my sterile SD homage.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Please excuse any typos from my illiterate Samsung S5


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

3 days straight! I love the way the bezel and dial look under different lighting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> Please excuse any typos from my illiterate Samsung S5


Something new Henny? That dial is awesome!


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sea hawk


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

Yobokies does some awesome things


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Steinhart Sunday









Must get my camera out and take some decent photos at some point.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

me too


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*I'll try to warm my day with this picture and JSAR
*


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Been a while since I've worn my BB homage









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


>


Great shot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Just got this a few days ago. Having a really hard time taking it off.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Not a Monster, but it's an orange SKX.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## truman3 (Nov 30, 2013)

Torpedo on grey nylon...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

How do you like it, and how do you like the lume dial?


truman3 said:


> Torpedo on grey nylon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Pretty impressed by the quality of my new Bonetto Cinturini strap.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm liking the Morellato Blue Canvas - it matches blue lines on the silver dial


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Navy blue TX


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## tominabox1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Waiting for my wife to get off of work


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Out of the box and on to my wrist! Too bad it's not Russian.....maybe next month..


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Like the MilSub bezel


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Timex Weekender, as usual:


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Zeppelin... At the public transport


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## awcwsp01 (Aug 28, 2013)

Poljot 31659

This came in the mail today. I paid $63.75 including shipping. Seller stated it wasnt working, and even sent a confirmation email to make sure I understood it didnt work. I told him no worries, just wanted it as a future project. He said the hands set fine and calendar advanced as it should. Im thinking cool, send it in for a checkup/service at some point, and Ive got another handwind chrono for my collection.

I test the hands, they work fine, nice and smooth. Calendar does indeed work as it should. I goto wind it, expecting it to be wound tight, or not wind at all, and it winds no problem. Im not even really paying attention at this point, and I start the chrono. Pusher is a little stiff, but lo and behold, it works. Ive had it on for about 5 hrs now, and it seems to be keeping excellent time. 
Only issue is the chrono doesnt reset exactly to 12. Its about a second off.

Pic is from the auction because I have no other option. Watch looks much better in person.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The new 583 gets prime position on my wrist.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Finally, she's mine!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Finally, she's mine!


Awesome! I pleased for you... How are you finding it?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Awesome! I pleased for you... How are you finding it?


Thanks man. It's awesome. It is as beautiful as I expected and more.


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nox rite now...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Fifty-Five Fathoms


----------



## FL510 (Aug 1, 2014)

My 6309 getting some sun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This. And I will probably wear for the next few days as well.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> This. And I will probably wear for the next few days as well.


Looks a minter! 

You need to try it on a 'flattened' type shark mesh strap...it's a great combo! ;-)


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

An old Accutron


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Looks a minter!
> 
> You need to try it on a 'flattened' type shark mesh strap...it's a great combo! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1795746


You know that I'm not a big fan of the mesh bracelet, but that looks awesome on it. Will most likely buy one.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks to an EU member of WUS who did the legwork to get this Gigandet and 3 others from there to here for me.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Thanks to an EU member of WUS who did the legwork to get this Gigandet and 3 others from there to here for me.


I actually wasn't aware of this brand until I saw your posts earlier. They look good. How are you liking them?


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> [/QUO
> TE]
> 
> Gotta love the Shark!


----------



## FL510 (Aug 1, 2014)

My FFF, a favourite getting a lot of wrist time !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This old SKX173.......still one of my favorites!










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

4th day in a row. New watch fever hasn't gone away.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Hamilton Thin-o-Matic 38mm, today is the first day wearing it. It just feels and fit perfectly and I am very pleased to have it.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Magrette Regattare Chrono on a new strap!
Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Breathed some new life into my well-worn Kenneth Cole with a new Hadley Roma oil-tanned leather strap:










Amazing what a new strap can do!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Wish said:


> Hamilton Thin-o-Matic 38mm, today is the first day wearing it. It just feels and fit perfectly and I am very pleased to have it.


That's a gorgeous watch!


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

GShock Rangeman GW9400.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Japanese quartz. Waterproof. Sapphire glass. $25. Yup.


----------



## Diegos (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

"AlphaRED E. Newman" on a red accent Ralley strap.

Some people see this as a Daytona homage - I see it as a cool red manual-wind column wheel Chrono.










Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

test - citizen bv1085


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

AutoZilla


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Went to the beach for some water and fun


----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

F71 Nato just in 5 minutes ago. Not sure I like the polished hardware on the brass Armida yet but other than that love the combo so trying it out.


----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Trying out my new Tsunami mod:


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Trying out my new Tsunami mod:
> 
> View attachment 1822770
> 
> ...


Nicely done John. I saw that dial and I was wondering what could be done with it. May I ask, where's the bezel from? I've been looking for them but are sold out everywhere.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Nicely done John. I saw that dial and I was wondering what could be done with it. May I ask, where's the bezel from? I've been looking for them but are sold out everywhere.


Thanks Marcos,

It's this one:

http://murphymanufacturing.com/seiko_bezel_2010.html

I'm not sure if/when a next batch is due?...you can email Dave Murphy and ask?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry for the bad pic - this 1976 Timex Dynabeat...............Cheers p


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

same old same old


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Walking the dogs. This watch isn't really made for Natos with the 23mm lug width and super tight fit between the case and spring bars. I doubt I would be able to fit a 24mm Nato.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I just can't take it off. 5th day and counting.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

This one. Love my Cjiabas "Speedmasters." (I bought two.)


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

This has been getting a lot of wrist time lately:


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

Baume & Mercier Capeland GMT Reveil


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

Bertucci A-2T Vintage


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

This is the closest I can get to a Breitling Navitimer. What can I say, I like to pretend.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Trying out my new Tsunami mod:
> 
> View attachment 1822770
> 
> ...


 Love this mod! Well done!!!!


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Diegos said:


> View attachment 1819314


On my want list. Great piece!


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

d3nzi0 said:


> Japanese quartz. Waterproof. Sapphire glass. $25. Yup.


Love this piece! Where can I find one?


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Trying out my new Tsunami mod:
> 
> View attachment 1822770
> 
> ...


 Love this mod! Well done!!!!


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Evening switch to my Junkers Tante-Ju GMT on a new piece of well matched yet interesting leather


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Raven


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

NOS Orient World Timer SK Crystal.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## S. Chang Kim (Aug 3, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *I'll try to warm my day with this picture and JSAR
> *


I'm sorry, but where's the wristwatch in this picture? Wrong thread, ionno?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

340pd said:


> Love this mod! Well done!!!!


Thank you. 

My final tweak is that I changed the crown with one of my other Tsunamis to this 'Sumo style' one...I think it's finished now!


----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


>


I've got this one on my ebay watch list, and every time you post of pic of yours I want to head to ebay and click the buy it now. Arrgh!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

S. Chang Kim said:


> I'm sorry, but where's the wristwatch in this picture? Wrong thread, ionno?


There's a watch in this pic?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeap, this again.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

....as seen in two other threads......


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Back to the Hammy for a long night with good Lume.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Mi trusty first mod


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Another long night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just wearing this old guy........










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)

Just landed..










And I am wearing it now..


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Out in the cold dark night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## paulsb (Feb 6, 2014)

Ponte de Sospiri from Colomer and Sons today - I had forgotten how good it feels on the wrist.

















have a good day!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seiko SKX175......










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's the turn of the 009 to get a little wrist time.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

This one again. It's been getting a lot of wrist time.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Got this HMT today. Replaced the brown strap it came in with as it looked a bit small with this bund and liked it a whole lot more.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjay (Apr 28, 2014)

Technos T4146SB.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gred (Sep 10, 2014)

desk-diving


----------



## hammymode (Oct 30, 2014)

Test posting


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

It's a Super Kontiki this evening!

But there's plenty more hours in the day so who knows!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Was wearing my latest Mod earlier










Right now, my new favorite


----------



## paullyjay (Oct 8, 2014)

Parnis Sterile GMT


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Clubmodel Crew (Aug 20, 2012)

My worked ' *La Decima ' *47mm SS with blasting effected.


----------



## LiebenUhren (May 31, 2012)

Tissot Seastar 1000 previous generation.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Clubmodel Crew said:


> My worked ' *La Decima ' *47mm SS with blasting effected.
> 
> View attachment 1875674


WoW Cool watch!!!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

My Eco Drive on a leather Fossil nato.


----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Here's a scary one for Halloween:









(The scary joke is supposed to be the 'no watch!' Not my werewolf wrist! :-D

But...I actually wear my watch on my right wrist!!...here's my Halloween monster:


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

On Halloween a Monster.....what else?










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll join the Monster HALLOWEEN club


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Us Limeys don't believe in monsters!

Today it's a 425, no that is minimalist!

&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Usually I don't like hockey pucks, but I do have a soft spot for this tacticool one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Happy Halloween says the Monster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes it does suck. I can't send likes from my droid.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marathon MSAR on Helberg leather.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## erischman (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

Formal dinner with my black flinders on the wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Have a great Sunday all!!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Giving the latest of the bunch some wrist time tonight. Love this one.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice choice for a cloudy day!










Changed my mind. Going with this:










At an ancient Church.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another view of the orange XL.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vintage Zodiac chronograph


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

For Sunday...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marathon MSAR (maple leaf JSAR) on Helberg strap


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Clubmodel Crew (Aug 20, 2012)

My pilot-marina.


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

Rados don't seem to get much love these days.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

MY HMT limited edition white pilot with blue hands on a ss expansion bracelet.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice way to start vacation.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

White Sammy on Kevlar


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Woo!


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Swapped to the favorite.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Probably for the rest of my life!

....who and I kidding? I have other watches that need some love as well...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

Mako on Camo Nato


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Been wearing this one today.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

Night watch:


----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

This'n.










Ok, so I took it off to take the pic. Sheesh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> This'n.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tempting 

I looked at their site, liked teh one with the blue dial, but the orange with it is very loud, maybe this is an alternative.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Prototypes just arrived...





































The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

My 7 year old picked out today's watch. He got up extra early since I normally leave before he wakes.









And you wouldn't believe how hard it is to push the "light" button while holding a phone and snap a pic with the light still on. 12 tries hard.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Helson Sharkmaster 1000, ETA-2824-2


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> My 7 year old picked out today's watch. He got up extra early since I normally leave before he wakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

What the postman done brought me today in the mail









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

TicTocChoc said:


> Tempting
> 
> I looked at their site, liked teh one with the blue dial, but the orange with it is very loud, maybe this is an alternative.


The orange rehaut is really nice and sits well with the shade of blue on the rest of the watch. It adds a nice pop to the overall look but I wouldn't call it overly loud.

The grey x red one would definitely be my next choice though.










Also very much related as it's currently on my wrist after a couple beauty shots


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

DarkShot said:


> The orange rehaut is really nice and sits well with the shade of blue on the rest of the watch. It adds a nice pop to the overall look but I wouldn't call it overly loud.
> 
> The grey x red one would definitely be my next choice though.


It does look nice here - and "tamer" on the wrist shot. I think I needed to see it in reality. The stronger the effect the more I could get tired of it in the long run. But I like how the eye is kept busy, so many details to look at. One of these watches where you can look intently and then don't know the time


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Miyota 9015


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## spazthecat (Feb 28, 2012)

Raven vintage on leather


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

Victorinox Alpnach 241196


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Swapped the bezel and slapped on rubber for work today.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Swapped the bezel and slapped in rubber for work today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ETA 2824-2, loosened up the fine-tune one hole since this pic was taken


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

This

sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## Skivt68 (May 19, 2014)

DarkShot said:


>


May I ask what lovely model of Seiko that is?


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjabbott (Apr 7, 2011)

HMT Pilot


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Pic not from today:


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> ETA 2824-2, loosened up the fine-tune one hole since this pic was taken


I think I need my first mesh.


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Harpsichord? Organ?


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

TicTocChoc said:


> Harpsichord? Organ?


Pipe organ 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ftrez (Jun 23, 2014)

Bulova Accutron II Snorkel


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Skivt68 said:


> May I ask what lovely model of Seiko that is?


Sure! It's a Seiko SPC079. There are different dial variants as well, a black dial SPC083, a blue dial SPC081, and a couple others. Couldn't resist when I saw a big date chronograph.

*It comes on a bracelet or different strap, not that leather strap.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

This thread seems to be turning into the "Watches that leave me foaming at the mouth" (not in a rabid way) thread!


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

😛😂 me too


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Green today.....cheers!


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

SARG for today










But swapped to the bracelet.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Kemmner Military


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

New weekender on a Hadley Roma strap:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Steinhart #4 & #5 arrived today, another OceanBlack to be modded into a homage to the OVM-DLC and a Vintage GMT.


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Resurrected an old Body and Soul Swatch by putting it on a bund pad 😊


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

Saved from a dumpster a dozen years ago.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nomos Tangomat GMT taken in German Village, Kobe, Japan.

















Sent from Japan.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just named it 369


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Slightly better photo of the Beast (not much better)


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

This again today


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

It's been a little while since I posted...I've got my WUS dual crown on at the moment, the leather Zulu was an unexpected free gift from John (Cobra de Calibre) ...it looks great with this watch!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> It's been a little while since I posted...I've got my WUS dual crown on at the moment, the leather Zulu was an unexpected free gift from John (Cobra de Calibre) ...it looks great with this watch!
> 
> View attachment 1965210


Dude, I was wondering where you went. Having seen you around here in a while. Nice combo.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

A9, no date


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

OWC Snowflake for me.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Dude, I was wondering where you went. Having seen you around here in a while. Nice combo.


Hey mate, thanks. Yeah, just been busy, keep taking a quick look in, but by the time I've caught up on the Lew and Huey thread I've no time left to post anything! :-D


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Hey mate, thanks. Yeah, just been busy, keep taking a quick look in, but by the time I've caught up on the Lew and Huey thread I've no time left to post anything! :-D


I assumed you'd been busy writing up your state of the collection thread! ;-)


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> I assumed you'd been busy writing up your state of the collection thread! ;-)


Hahaha....I've not forgotten...it is on my to do list...honest


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Hahaha....I've not forgotten...it is on my to do list...honest


Can't wait to see that. And I hear ya about Chris' thread. I was away for a few days and took me a while to catch up. It's ways fun there.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


>


That's a sexy combo!

I'm wearing this bad boy today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My Maranez Layan (Breciated Jasper dial)


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Acc Attack!

































Substantial yet comfortable.
Formal yet casual.
Serious yet playful.

I was pricing up a job for a client today and he commented on how attractive the dial was, and how well made the watch appeared to be.
Given that he was wearing a Rolex Sub, this made me chuffed to say the least.

Jonathan.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas time )


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Bangla


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

The new taptalk sucks!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now is Pam base logo time )


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

Currently I'm switching between my Bali Ha'i and this Doxa 750T Sharkhunter, to see whether I can part from the Doxa, as I intended to. On the image I like it, in reality on my wrist less:


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Waiting for the Postman and UPS brown truck to deliver my new snow tires from TireRack.com and my new-to-me OWC 5517 MilSub. This old OWC snowflake 40mm with a 28,800bph Sea-Gull, no date, will have to tide me over until they get here. Monday is always a fun delivery day as stuff stacks up from over the weekend.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


>


Interesting to compare your no date with the yobokies. Is that the F train?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Blue shoe change


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Interesting to compare your no date with the yobokies. Is that the F train?


I love the no date. Just quicker to set  And that's the very crowded, morning commute 2 Train Downtown.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

My new favorite watch. Timex weekender with silver second hand and a oil-tanned leather Hadley Roma strap:


----------



## blufinz52 (Nov 1, 2014)

FC-303 Healy Limited


----------



## blufinz52 (Nov 1, 2014)

Great looking watch!

Referring to the Timex, not my watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> I love the no date. Just quicker to set  And that's the very crowded, morning commute 2 Train Downtown.


Used to get off at World Trade or change to the 1 for Rector Street at Chambers.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Seeker GMT


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

This :-d


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Happy Veterans Day


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm old enough to think a gold Bambino suits me.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

blufinz52 said:


> Great looking watch!
> 
> Referring to the Timex, not my watch.


Thanks, but yours is a great looking watch as well!


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

Back to Bali:









EDIT: How ugly this image is. I won't play with unsaturating colour again, I promise


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Fly in fly out for work today so I thought I'd dress appropriately.


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice flieger, Laco?


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

In a chronographical mood









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Pic taken 10 minutes ago.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

skx007 with an oyster bracelet on a beautiful day


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wearing this one again since some time.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

double post....aaargh


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rado D-star chronograph on rubber for today!


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

My new favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

GMT wrist time )


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Trying to brighten this gloomy cold Wednesday with a little color.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

New arrival:










Not sure quite how I feel about it yet.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## barney-stinson (Nov 13, 2014)

Moderator Edit: Read rule 9 again before posting. First and last warning.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

PAUL H. said:


> Cheers p


I heard rumors of a new model for HMT....Is this it? Nice piece


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Something I haven't worn in ages.


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

And still for sale!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Going lightweight for a cold day!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Deledda said:


>


Nice watch


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Nice watch


Thank you. She is a beauty.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I use to wear this with the bracket, but I'm loving it on a strap.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

This watch is really growing on me. It's the first watch I've owned over 40mm so it took a bit, but I think it's a keeper. Still trying to decide what to wear it on. Looks good on the NATO, but it's too bulky for me.


----------



## DevoD (Nov 5, 2014)

Was in my mailbox today.... Momentum Base-Layer. Wearing it now.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

So distracted from work looking at my watch today.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


>


Is that dial still available? I love that Mod.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Is that dial still available? I love that Mod.


No I don't think it is. I searched and searched about a year ago for that dial and then one popped up on f29 with a different bezel and chapter ring (a modded skx007 I mean). So I grabbed it and then bought the parts from jake at Dagaz to make it what u see above.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Just got my 20 year appreciation gift for work.....I had a few things to choose from but settled on the Citizen BL5470-57L Chronograph......


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Birthday present from my amazing wife!










So excited!!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Casual Friday


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

Still my Bali Ha'i "C". Today's sunshine goes much better with the watch than the previous grey November days:


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Pants and a yellow t shirt
plus
New Rpaige Wrocket Carousel on my wrist and not coming off in a hurry ... not my first watch from Richard but maybe my favourite, on an Australian fish leather strap (which I supply to him) ... old movement ... meticulously restored, everything else is spanking new...
Magic watches


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Giving my kinetic buddy some wrist time


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Only took me 8 minutes to fill my bag. The lady next to me looked disgusted when I got up, especially since I sat down about 5 minutes after she did. If donating blood was a race, then I kicked some @$$.










Oh, and that's a Seiko 7002.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Only took me 8 minutes to fill my bag. The lady next to me looked disgusted when I got up, especially since I sat down about 5 minutes after she did. If donating blood was a race, then I kicked some @$$.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

Heavy metal: Breitling Steelfish


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Alpha on a NATO, much better than the stock bracelet.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Alpha on a NATO, much better than the stock bracelet.


Looking really good


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Saturday night Wooo! 









The BB is still ticking


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

don't mind the teenage camera filter


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Arrived today, cleaned up and reset chronograph.








Needs a new strap, any suggestions?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

kev80e said:


> Arrived today, cleaned up and reset chronograph.
> View attachment 2037114
> 
> 
> Needs a new strap, any suggestions?


Politely suggest another picture....can't see what it is

Helberg straps are awesome


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Dagaz Typhoon T2 Classic on a leather Zulu


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Camera on my kindle is rubbish. 








Nice strap suggestion thanks


----------



## ranlan (Apr 16, 2012)

Dexter-Sinister


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

This, again...


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

kev80e said:


> Camera on my kindle is rubbish.
> View attachment 2037378
> 
> 
> Nice strap suggestion thanks


Maybe a Di Modell Rallye in black with red stitching?


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Love it. Knew you guys would come up something. Thanks 


JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Maybe a Di Modell Rallye in black with red stitching?
> 
> View attachment 2038106
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

kev80e said:


> Love it. Knew you guys would come up something. Thanks


Your welcome, honestly, I guarantee you won't be disappointed with one of these!

I've had a few of them on various watches, the quality is excellent.

I've currently got a 20mm black with orange stitch on my L&H Riccardo


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Invicta 8926. Just got the go-to beater yesterday. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## newtonheath (Jul 14, 2012)

Strela kirowa chrono 3133 movement not worn for months but on today, sorry no photos don't know how bought off J Kampmann


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

GA-110RG for me today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This )


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Wearing this and drinking that...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

My Poljot Strela 1252B this evening:


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

Not really affordable, I mean it's no AP Royal Oak, but it's not a Seiko either (not ripping Seiko, I have 3). I've wanted this for a while. Got it yesterday.


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

View attachment 2044562


View attachment 2044586


View attachment 2044594




Love the way Jack Russells tilt their head when they're curious (which they frequently are).

Soothing Sunday to all.

Jonathan.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Or this )


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Another NATO strap change.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Another NATO strap change.


When I first saw these, I did not like them. Now, I love them!


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> When I first saw these, I did not like them. Now, I love them!


I love them too. Easily the most versatile watch in my collection, really can't say enough about it. The fact that it's Canadian is just the icing on the cake for me


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

ciccio_started_it said:


> I love them too. Easily the most versatile watch in my collection, really can't say enough about it. The fact that it's Canadian is just the icing on the cake for me











Even more versatile when you have one in black and one in white 

I'm a big fan too!


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> View attachment 2046794
> 
> 
> Even more versatile when you have one in black and one in white
> ...


Whoa! Never seen that white dial before! Is that a custom dial?!


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Are you drip-feeding your state of the collection there Johnny?!

What a tease!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Whoa! Never seen that white dial before! Is that a custom dial?!


http://cobra-de-calibre.myshopify.com/collections/frontpage/products/steel-white-dial


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

Another Speedy homage.....


----------



## misc320 (Aug 28, 2014)

Casio Waveceptor beater
Every once in a while I change the time zone because my little guy can't believe the hands change the time on their own.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

KIGER on distressed red leather today....ice hockey Sunday.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Loving my new Seiko 5 SNKL41. Can't wait to get it on the black strap I've ordered.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This )


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Off to the daily grind..


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

С понедельником вас друзья!


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

Casio Protrek PRG-510T-7


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

Working from home today so started the day with this:









And then the hour hand fell off... I would have taken a photo but I've dumped it in the back of a drawer until I can muster the courage to look at it.

So now I'm onto this:


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Snow......Old Man Winter's way of crapping on your Monday morning!










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

6139


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My newest watch and mod at the moment.

Seiko Stargate Gen 2 with mm300 dial and hands and a sapphire crystal


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Lucible said:


> And then the hour hand fell off... I would have taken a photo but I've dumped it in the back of a drawer until I can muster the courage to look at it.


Poor you. I also had an incident recently with my Амфибия. It stopped running overnight and refused to wake up. That issue more or less fixed itself. I'm afraid that your incident will require some expert intervention.

(The eBay seller from whom I bought 'Crazy Ivan' appeared to be willing to fix the issue. Perhaps yours is of the same inclination.)


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Giving this one its monthly run out to keep everything well lubricated... I think the shiny black strap is the reason I don't wear it more often.

Anyone know of a bracelet that might fit the "Cocktail Time"?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Giving this one its monthly run out to keep everything well lubricated... I think the shiny black strap is the reason I don't wear it more often.
> 
> Anyone know of a bracelet that might fit the "Cocktail Time"?
> 
> ...


I found mine after reading this-

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/fina...me-942669.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/942669


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Didn't know you own the Cocktail Time too!

Thanks for the link- unfortunately the bracelet recommended in that thread seems to be out of stock.

Just wondering if the Jubilee for the SKX013 would work (in terms of fit and appearance)? :think:


----------



## steelstickler (Jul 22, 2014)

PAUL H. said:


> Cheers p


wow, what is this?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ferrari quartz


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

steelstickler said:


> wow, what is this?


Looks like an India made HMT


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

The SNK809 at work in the lab. This is the only watch I wear at work because I personally think it's subtle and not too flashy yet looks nice and versatile with most outfits.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Can't make my mind up about the SUN021 strap.


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

The OVM, still. Been wristed for a week. Running a staggering +10 over the seven days.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On left hand



















On my right


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Maybe a Di Modell Rallye in black with red stitching?
> 
> View attachment 2038106


Looks great thanks Johnny


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

kev80e said:


> Looks great thanks Johnny
> View attachment 2071402


Haha...you work fast! 

Glad you like it, it looks great...as far as I can tell...no offence, but the pic quality isn't the best. ;-)


----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)

Right now I'm wearing my Seiko 5 SNK807 7s26C with the blue nato strap. This is my daily wear work watch and the first auto in my collection that wasn't a gift. Great little watch that overall stays accurate on average though it has a strange tendency to slow up to 4 seconds a day when I'm wearing it and speed up at night nearly the same balancing out the day's time loss. But given the fairly balanced nature I can't complain given it stays within +/- 1 sec a day as a result.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

Seiko 6139-6000:


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nothing fancy but very comfy.......










Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)

It's moving day after work so I pulled my old beater of beaters out. Timex T46861 Metal Field Expedition Quartz. I've had this watch for a long time now from back before the watch bug bit me. It originally was supposed to be a gift for my younger brother but my old man bought my bro a much nicer $400+ Seiko (If I'm remembering correctly). Mom then offered me her purchase of the $15 Costco Timex. It has always had that crooked "4" and I found the defect charming. It's probably my most used watch in my collection overall, even if it's not used much of late, in large part because it's the easiest battery change in my quartz collection.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Something the mailman dropped off just a few hours ago...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

The luminox again:


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

To the good life.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Legends prototype. Available on Kickstarter now - http://tinyurl.com/qxt3y2t










Something something tapatalk...


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

To the good life.


----------



## nabwong (Feb 16, 2008)

Just got this in the mail.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Tlapatakled


----------



## jf718 (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My 16 year old wrist buddy for Friday.










Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## lquinn425 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Something stealthy )


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

The stock strap has this real deep red tint to it that I'm having difficulty photographing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Ice Monster.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

The 'Viking' has brighten my day.


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Off out for a few beers.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Pam 112


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Coffee on the couch day.










Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My Tsunamo (Tsunami with sumo dial) with new blue Tsunami bezel insert!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Back into the Luminox today, first time I've changed the strap since I've owned it.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Just got this in the mail yesterday. Love the five link bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Acionna again...Blumo could be in trouble!









Warm wishes

Jonathan.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## MercerWatch (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

No watch at all


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My Makara Octopus


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

Luxmento Naylamp...cheers!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Zeno Watch Basel Big Pilot LE


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

To the good life.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This one )


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

My new Armida. More of a summer watch, lume is insane. Best I've ever had.

Sent from my dog using barks


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Timex chrono today:










(It's also for sale in F29!)


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Loofa said:


> The stock strap has this real deep red tint to it that I'm having difficulty photographing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


here's a good shot of the oxblood strap


----------



## whalerman (Nov 15, 2014)

New Arrival.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

This:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My Tsunamo with a BoR bracelet


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Still in black....great borrowed photo


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

I'll play for the first time. 'New' Phantom M5 just turned up...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love this blue dial. Beauty in a budget watch.😊


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes still the new to me birth year watch



(sellers pic) Bulova "Director"


----------



## jimmyjay (Apr 28, 2014)

Citizen









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The SUN021 complete with its new Isofrane.


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

[IMG]http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc395/4ageless/DSC_1900_zps757d932e.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## the77 (Jan 2, 2014)

Casio MDV-106 on an oxblood leather NATO. The photo wasn't taken today but I'm wearing everything in the photo aside from those same socks.  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Blue Laguna.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Been wearing my dude for a month on Thursday. Couldn't find the wear one watch for a month thread coz I didn't look for it.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

The Nighthawk on a new Crown and buckle Nato.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## paullyjay (Oct 8, 2014)

JP71624 said:


>


Is that a bulova GMT? It's lovely!


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

https://flic.kr/p/pfrdep


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

paullyjay said:


> Is that a bulova GMT? It's lovely!


It's a 1968 Astronaut! You, technically, could use the hand as a GMT, but it is a 24 hour hand. The purpose is to tell A.M. vs P.M. when the bezel is aligned properly -- for an astronaut in space who doesn't see the the sunrise/sunset like we would, etc.

In the picture, the hour and minute hand show 11:37, and the fourth hand points to right between the 11 and 12 on the light (Day) side of the bezel to signify it us A.M.


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

To the good life.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Got the August Steiner chrono out and set the time and date for tomorrow. Guess I haven't worn it since DST. I'll try to get a pic from the road tomorrow.


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

Day & night: Bali Ha'i


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Helson )


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Helson )
> 
> View attachment 2157994


Very nice Helson


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

TicTocChoc said:


> Day & night: Bali Ha'i
> 
> View attachment 2157914
> 
> ...


Awesome tool diver.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

Will3020 said:


> Awesome tool diver.


Yes, it looks like it is going to be a long term daily wearer.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My Bambino with Romans gets some wrist time.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Retro today.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

At the copier.


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

Astraeus said:


> At the copier.


But wearing an original


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cold day on the lake.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My perfect beater watch today from walking the dog earlier (looks like I tired him out)

It's my Bathys Benthic Ti on a Steveostraps black Para canvas strap and a knife edge T buckle from twente(o) on eBay


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

9015


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Poljot Aviator On Mesh
*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

My new-to-me Orient Ray. Love it!!!


----------



## mattsd (May 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Long underwear ,jeans and a sweatshirt, warm hunting socks inside insulated boots a nice warm hat and a Soviet era 18J handwind Amphibia with a brown dial.


----------



## niclasd (Aug 12, 2014)

Designed myself & order the cork from Portugal


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MB TW


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This one )


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Archimede Pilot 42 bronze


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Got this affordable while waiting for my black/orange Helberg CH8 to see how I like the color scheme ...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## James722 (Nov 29, 2014)

test


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

This has rapidly become my go-to watch. It's easily my favorite, and it goes with everything.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Trying out my Magrette Regattare Chrono on a brown shark strap


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Got it yesterday from a WUS member; NATO on today.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New Arrival today

Bulova Precisionist 98B212 diver























































Diver's extension


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now this )


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

PRG 270-7


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GSAR 41mm new version with 15 Tritium tubes including on sweep second hand. ETA 2824-2 movement and Made in La Chaux de Fonds, Switzerland.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left










And switched this to my right to try to get it fully charged.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

My broth day present from my wife this year, a Seiko SNKL41 with a black Hadley Roma strap. AKA my Poor Man's Grand Seiko.










Makes a pretty suitable dress watch, I think. Kinda has an old-school classic feel to it.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Armida A7 on BC deploy is keeping me company while I sit with the other parents at my 2nd grader's classmate's birthday party.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Halios Tropik B


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Tissot prs 516


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Halios Tropik B


Excellent shot. Phone or real camera?


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Excellent shot. Phone or real camera?


Thanks. It's taken with an HTC One M8. It offers some manual controls.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Thanks. It's taken with an HTC One M8. It offers some manual controls.


Same phone I have. Nice depth of field.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Same phone I have. Nice depth of field.


Thanks. Yes phone cameras are capable of watch product shots and allows for shallow depth of field shots when used accordingly.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Poldo0808 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Zeppelin 100 Jahre Big Date Auto


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

And still for sale!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Just love this watch. Love it.


----------



## MercerWatch (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller WF LE 
*


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Enjoying the otago with a beer









Sent using the twin scientific principles of star-maths and wishy thinking.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Horsheshoe Bend, AZ


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Monster


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Yup. Wearing it again today.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Wearing the trusty Orient Excursionist.... for another day of daring adventure!
(actually, at home having a drink.)


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-104 Marlin white dial on Helberg cross-stitch strap


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Orient Ray while smoking a delicious cigar!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam Base.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DW-M5610SD Desert Sand


----------



## DesertZero (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

My latest (and greatest)


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Friday is working from home day..


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Needed a grab and go today, so I thought I'd wear this for a change...









Have a great weekend!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Just arrived, an Obris Morgan Branco. A watch I just had to have after seeing one ages ago on this very thread (searching for something else had a Branco in the next post). A pain to source, but at least it was affordable (unlike most things I see and want on here!)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GSAR


----------



## Tiger-rider (Sep 3, 2013)

Pardon the quality of my photo. My baby is sleeping and I have to shoot the photo holding my watch under a lamp. My wife thinks I am crazy.....


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

This again today


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my phone, excuse any errors or irregularities


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

It's Christmas time so I'm going with the green dial Alpinist today.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sis in law flew in from SF today and got me this for an early Christmas pressie..


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

45mm Shark Diver on SNPR Blood Diamond strap


----------



## Poldo0808 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

It's a blue fish )


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my right hand, a Mint 40mm on SNPR strap










On my left, Borealis Francis Drake on Helberg orange cross-stitch 24mm squeezed onto 22mm lugs


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

mako


----------



## Damascus8 (Aug 14, 2013)

Tap tap, ipad, tap...


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

The Zelos Helmsman on a Ducati stripe NATO.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Going with vintage speedy mk 4.5 right now.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Been trying out my new Panatime snakeskin (python) straps on my Cobras (I'm getting worse than the missus with these sales bargains!!) :-D


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> Something something tapatalk...


Doc, this is on top of my 2015 to buy list.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

jonathanp77 said:


> Doc, this is on top of my 2015 to buy list.


If you want to send me that old speedy, I'll happily buy you a shiny new Cerberus! ;-)


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> If you want to send my that old speedy, I'll happily buy you a shiny new Cerberus! ;-)


Hahaha you are a funny guy. Btw, those snakeskin straps look good on the Cobras.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

jonathanp77 said:


> Hahaha you are a funny guy. Btw, those snakeskin straps look good on the Cobras.


Haha 

Joking apart, that Omega is a beauty!

Thanks for the kind words on the Cobras...I'm happy with my new combos, they look great in real life, my limited photographic skills, an iPhone camera and waiting until it's gone dark outside don't do them justice.


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Just got this. But putting on the Jubilee and resizing it was a 2 hour pain in the a..


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Haha
> 
> Joking apart, that Omega is a beauty!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words on the Cobras...I'm happy with my new combos, they look great in real life, my limited photographic skills, an iPhone camera and waiting until it's gone dark outside don't do them justice.


Photo tip. The darker (less outside light) available, the closer to the window you take the shot. That's what I did with the shot of the speedy (taken with my HTC phone).


----------



## DesertZero (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm loving this thing. I've been wearing it all week. I would alternated with my Helson that I received the same day, but it loses about 5 seconds every hour


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Been trying out my new Panatime snakeskin (python) straps on my Cobras (I'm getting worse than the missus with these sales bargains!!) :-D
> 
> View attachment 2245642
> 
> ...


Johnny, those straps look KICK @ss on the Cobra. How do you like the white dial?

I was going to jump on John's Sirens project but is no longer available.


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Vintage Tudor goodness


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## mattsd (May 5, 2013)

This old thing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## combover (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## TooPoorForThis (Mar 7, 2014)

...nothing? please don't burn me at the stake.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This old guy on vintage leather.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Actually need to dress up at work today, trying to decide! More conservative/classic looking or more bold (both great watches in their own right)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Trying my Cobra on new Black Hirsch shoes.


----------



## Lothianjavert (Oct 18, 2014)

Newest acquisition- Raketa Big Zero (small case version). The cheap strap I just picked up is a little big but it will do until I can get something a bit nicer. I'm really liking this one, it's a fun little watch.


----------



## jannen (Jun 12, 2014)

My Parnis 2042


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

PAM sub tonight.


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Thomas R (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

hwa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What? How?
O&w had a model like this? Looks like the ocean master dial in a different case?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

OOasis said:


> What? How?
> O&w had a model like this? Looks like the ocean master dial in a different case?


Ocean master in getat case with new hands. I'm thinking of staining these just a touch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

Newest acquisition.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wearing a whiteface( No, whiteface is not racist)LORUS silvertone dress watch on a Fleiger strap?It is one piece it flares out in the middle making it bigger than the watch. then it tapers and continues straight to the end.The original leather keeper fell apart so I now have a ss keeper from a nato band the buckle is also ss.The Nato band looked great on the Sportsmans guide site and the price was right at 4 of them for 21 bucks including shipping.The problem is it has 4 keepers and not enough adjustability to fit my ALPHA milsub so I undid the stitching on the extraraneous keepers and removed them .I now have extra ss oval keepers.


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Weird coloring. I was playing with one of those color splash apps.


----------



## Jacobs (Aug 26, 2014)

My buddy let me borrow his Panerai for the month... I love this watch, goal is to get my own next year.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*In the snow with Bronze Helberg CH6
*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Astraeus said:


>


Nice milgauss tail


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

ML masterpiece skeleton it is


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Nice milgauss tail


It's a 'fourth hand', actually. My cat is of the opinion that she keeps better time than whatever I'm wearing.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Helson bronze.


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

I am terrible at taking one handed photos. LOL


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Afternoon switch. Meeting the family for Christmas portraits. Yeah, we're really late this year.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

White explorient









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Just received my new bandolier strap from Micah and I love it. His work is top notch!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

SEKaRO 2000 on its maiden voyage.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## truman3 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Brand-new mod, the Crack Bay Midnight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Astraeus said:


> SEKaRO 2000 on its maiden voyage.


Where was this purchased?? A Seamaster homage is at the top of my list!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm wearing this one for a bit this afternoon...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This today, TGIF.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JanC (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Another rainy day in the SF Bay Area. Good thing I have my Piranha on today to cheer me up.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

VSA Officer automatic


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

T. G. I. F.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Copper dial to add some colour to this gloomy day.


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

A love child from the 'Heads up bargain' thread. Not too shabby for sub $50. Was worried it wouldn't fit under my cuff, but it just barely sneaks through.


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> Copper dial to add some colour to this gloomy day.


This model is truly stunning in person. I saw it at one of the Watchbuys Roadshows and came away super impressed.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

elbhombre said:


> This model is truly stunning in person. I saw it at one of the Watchbuys Roadshows and came away super impressed.


Yes it is indeed. You have to see the dial in person.


----------



## secret3933 (Oct 18, 2014)

ShuangLing aka Double Rhomb by Beijing Watch


----------



## cpscott84 (Sep 12, 2014)

Tiger Concepts JB 5508


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

My favourite.. 









-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Big H.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Ain't worn this one in awhile.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

I got lucky with this vintage Speedy Mk 4.5 when I got it for a lot less than I expected (closer to 1K than 2K). So it's getting tons of wrist time.

Enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Lew & Huey Cerberus


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Gulfman for Saturday.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

F71 tribute


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

Scuba dude on a worn&wound Horween strap. Stock bracelet was awful indeed.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

My 4 of the 503s (of the 6 known-to-me variations)


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Orient Ray whilst smoking my pipe on this blustery winter day.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> Copper dial to add some colour to this gloomy day.


Awesome shoes 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Thomas R (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

A dark and snowy night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Chillmax day


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My Stargate Mod


----------



## ctzfan (Jul 7, 2014)

Casio Edifice 'Black Label'.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deep Blue Juggernaut
*


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's the Zilla's turn for some wrist time.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

David


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Just finished this mod...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Just finished this mod...
> 
> View attachment 2320466


Nice! Yobokies bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

hwa said:


> Nice! Yobokies bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's actually a Murphy bezel...Yobokies does one similar but the angles are different

I've posted here with the specs...

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=246526


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

MP83 said:


> Awesome shoes
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Thanks. Obviously I decided on what watch to wear first before deciding which shoes to wear. LOL


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Right now: Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono gold plated.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Today was Sunday, so I wore my Seiko 5 SNKL41 while holding my daughter in church.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ancon bronze beastie.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Monster Monday.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from Tapadumbdumb!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

A quick pic before bed...just for you Marcos! ;-)


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> A quick pic before bed...just for you Marcos! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 2344626


Haha. Thanks mate. Can't wait.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bronze


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Still wearing it from this morning...


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## smoke.n.shadows (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

After a very long time I took the Explorer II out of the box. But the Bali Ha'i is still the current standard watch.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

A Monster of a week!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

i have worn this all for eight days,it's lost just under a minute in that time,I love it!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## dv8bn (May 20, 2014)




----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

thach said:


> Y
> View attachment 2353290


nice watch thach,which model is this?


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

nice,my dream watch!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

onek00lj4y said:


> nice watch thach,which model is this?


Thank you sir! It's a 79190. I like it a lot.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BB oh Damn I love that BB that BB is pure beauty! 









Good day folks, it's soon Xmas holidays ￼ ￼ ￼


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


>


Wow, that is really really nice.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GSAR 41mm new version with 15 Tritium tubes including on sweep second hand. Sapphire crystal, drilled lugs, an ETA 2824-2 movement and is Made in La Chaux de Fonds, Switzerland, on Obris Morgan strap.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

a $10 HMT repaint (with a different strap) !!
Cheers p


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Wow, that is really really nice.


Thanks man. Now that I have some time off, I can spend some time planning better shots.

This is my Right now


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Been wearing the monster today whilst trying to get ready for Christmas and a month backpacking round india in January today. Here it is chilling with a pint after a long day.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbas (Oct 18, 2014)

My current "pride of the fleet."


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left, one of the most exquisite straps... Suede Grey OEM Steinhart Apollon.










On my right, a JDM only Fizz-Phys STW-1000


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Evening switch. My dog Lilu loves this one


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)

MIL-W-46374F-TYPE 3, Stocker and Yale SandY 590. USAF
Ronda 715 Swiss Quartz movement, 25 millicurie Tritium illumination.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## smoke.n.shadows (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Fishing With Fredo (Dec 19, 2014)

This thing has been a tank for me. My 2-year-old takes it off my wrist and starts tossing it around. Still runs flawlessly.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## crowat (Sep 18, 2012)

Enjoying my new scuba dude. Waiting on an new bezel insert to show up from dagaz.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

This would actually be: WIYCW right now! What My Child is Wearing: her Christmas present! I've realized it's very hard to sway a teenage girl away from a designer brand, but this one 'don't look to bad', actually, and at least she's starting to like watches!









Sent from a Point-in-Time using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Love Halios straps. This one just arrived.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Holy crap Thach, the hit parade never ends!


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Explorient









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)

Today it is a 40mm field watch from Cabelas, Miyota movement, all stainless. Cheap, not all bad looking, nice offset crown, running reliably for a few years now.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Citizen


----------



## darrengoh (Mar 31, 2014)

Just swapped over my kangaroo nato on Citizen (quartz) beater.
View attachment 2374801


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## mattsd (May 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodgy74 (Jun 7, 2014)

Still up working on the CNC milling custom legs for a bench - watching time go by.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Managed to grab this off the sales forum as I was too late when it was released


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Managed to grab this off the sales forum as I was too late when it was released
> 
> View attachment 2380601
> 
> ...


What? I've been eyeing Watchrecon for one and no luck. Add that one to the list ;-) Looks awesome. Enjoy. How do you like it?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> What? I've been eyeing Watchrecon for one and no luck. Add that one to the list ;-) Looks awesome. Enjoy. How do you like it?


Haha...I got lucky as there's a few want to buy ads...Xding was selling a few watches together in one ad and the Aurochs was one of them.

I love it...it's a real PITA to wind, but fortunately this came with a watch winding tool to make it easy. I've not had it long enough to say much more but my initial impressions are that its a keeper...though I have preordered a Sokol 1000...so who knows?

Mind you...my bullheads seem to go well in pairs, so I might keep both!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Took this yesterday while waiting for my wife at the yarn shop.

Uploaded it today, while waiting for my wife at the other yarn shop.


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)

Today was a day to wear the one watch I simply do not worry about hurting: It's a "homage" to a type of watch I became familiar with in the military, though the one I was issued and wore under fire was a plastic cased, plastic crystal, 5-minute-a-day fast POS... (I replaced it with an Omega Chronostop.)

This one is the same size, about 36mm diameter by 9mm thick, has a nearly identical face, and wears just like my old issue Westclox.

There are many difference, though. Think of this as a modern homage built the way a field watch should be: Billet stainless case, stainless screw back, screw down crown, sapphire crystal, an accurate, pretty doggoned rugged, Miyota quartz movement, and a 100 meter WR rating. Everything on the case fits perfectly, there are no tooling marks outside, and the finish when new was a pleasant media-blasted dull finish.

For a cheap watch (generally around $40) I don't believe one can do better. It came with an ugly but serviceable 2-piece band, but mine is worn on a Eulit one-piece tropical band: Indestructible and comfortable.

Ram Rugged Field Watch 1001R (The sapphire crystal 1000 series watches have the "R", the mineral glass do not):


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Keeping it simple today, probably the most humble piece I have, bought it used on ebay for pocket lint and switched out the band. Solid piece though!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seiko 5 Sunday.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Just got this in the mail. I'm super excited for it. Here on a Panatime:


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

My middle son is being very cuddly. Enjoying this now since he'll not want to be seen with me in 10 years time.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A BUM equipment ss cased Analog digital watch which only works on digital.It was my fathers and i like to keep it around.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

This thing is getting more wrist time than my new Panerai!


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Final day at work before the Christmas break. Have a safe and wonderful Christmas everyone!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## smoke.n.shadows (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

To the good life.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OBM custom, OceanBlack MilSub


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam sub


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Vintage Seiko Chrono today...have a great Christmas everyone!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Vintage Seiko Chrono today...have a great Christmas everyone!

View attachment 2410889


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

quicksilver7 said:


>


Love this watch. Another Halios hit


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Starting to go dark, switched to something with a bit more lume!


----------



## smoke.n.shadows (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)




----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Little Christmas Eve surf session to make room for dinner...


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

This time of year I miss loved ones I've lost that little bit more. Wearing my grandfather's watch makes me feel closer to him









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Who needs a white Christmas anyway?


120 said:


> View attachment 2414697
> 
> Little Christmas Eve surf session to make room for dinner...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Merry Christmas Everyone. 
Still with the Delfin on a SteveO strap now


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Happy Holidays


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Hope everyone is had/is having a great Christmas Day.


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Already the 26th here in the Philippines

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE
with my SKX 007


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

The 369 on the right


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Can't get enough of this Bronze.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

BLUE FRIDAY!


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Rocking back the Zeppelin with Morellato Blue Canvas strap and Fury friend of mine


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Prototipo

Galaxy Note 4 takes pretty good pics


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

goody2141 said:


> Prototipo
> 
> Galaxy Note 4 takes pretty good pics


don't tempt me man!
(the watch *and* the note 4 photos!)


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

At 10:40pm and 75mph I'm wearing my UAE Tudor.









Sent via my mobile


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

goody2141 said:


> Prototipo
> 
> Galaxy Note 4 takes pretty good pics


Indeed it really does make nice image. 
Nice watch


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Giving my Dual Crown a bit of wrist time


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vintage 1971 Zodiac chrono


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## smoke.n.shadows (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

SPC079


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Haven't worn this one in a while. Forgot to correct the date before I took the picture.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My newest Mod...I put one of Jakes new midnight blue FFF dials in my Tsunami


----------



## misc320 (Aug 28, 2014)

hmt Pilot for a stroll in the park


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Been wearing this for last couple days. I really do not get bored of this timepiece.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Some of this...

While wearing this


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Morning lume


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Oscar reckons it's walking time!


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Oscar reckons it's walking time!
> 
> View attachment 2441009


Love Wheatens! My next pooch is gonna be a Wheatie for sure!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

my fist NATO strap today,so comfortable!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Love Wheatens! My next pooch is gonna be a Wheatie for sure!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They're certainly full of character! I'd love a second one as a buddy for Oscar...I've just got to talk the family into going through the puppy stage again!...Oscar has just about calmed down and behaving now...it took just over 3 years!! Haha...he's worth it though.

PS....the walk ended up passing the pub


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

Armida A2 for me and Promaster for my nephew ( my gift for birthday)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

West Wing binge with my Hamilton.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Stowa Seatime on a beautiful, crisp, frosty morning.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Almost got a 10:08 shot. Antique Wurlitzer in the background makes up for making it 1 minute too late


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Midnight Blue Tsunami


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

My Boscheet Harpoon with a Pav Ammo Strap......


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

This one


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Orient Bambino


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)

Just arrived - must wear.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

GoJoshGo said:


> West Wing binge with my Hamilton.
> 
> View attachment 2448898


Nice piece! I guess you like the name Josh (you know like Josh Lyman, Josh Whedon, etc...)


----------



## DevoD (Nov 5, 2014)

Accutron Gemini GMT


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Catching up on sons of anarchy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon
*


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My newly acquired G. Gerlach Navigator on a two piece Zulu.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

djkay said:


> Orient Bambino


Is it possible to get some more shot of this with that strap?

I'm thinking of doing the same combo - just I don't have the watch and the strap yet.

Best,


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

View attachment 2461666

vintage 1977 Seiko 5 with a 6309 movement,exsuse the poor iPad pic!.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My BWB after a little light Liver of Sulphate treatment...it's quite a nice reddish tone


----------



## Landosos (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Landosos (Dec 20, 2014)

The mako XL was my first post. Had to figure out how to post pics. Not too techy lol. Cheers!!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

It's like Xmas all over again. Just got this in the mail so I had an afternoon switch.


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Seiko "Pepsi" diver


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

A nice new Hexa K500. Been waiting a while to get this one.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

the Crack Bay does West Texas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Bernhardt Corsair


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

Vratislavia Conceptum chrono


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Today:


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

All day:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Sentient_meat (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

I always wear this for breakfast on Jan 1st.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

zephyrnoid said:


> View attachment 2484418
> 
> I always wear this for breakfast on Jan 1st.


Beautiful. Can you give the details please?


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Breaking in the bracelet today

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Beautiful. Can you give the details please?


Bought it off the Swamp for $120 in 2011. 32mm/W case, hand winder but I never open it up for fear of damaging the snapon caseback, so no clue on the movement. Just SS back as I recall stamped on it. Aftermarket bracelet. Too small for anything but an occasional romp in the Victorian parlour of my dreams


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)

Trying out some different bands...


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

My Ezteem Lynx Aqua just pimped with a new bracelet


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

1927 engraved white gold cased Waltham- made in the USA!...............





Have a great day!!
Cheers p


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Limited edition baby tuna on a panatime vintage leather


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My Aurochs on a new strap from rockin'ron... Love it!


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

1977 seiko 5


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My Aurochs on a new strap from rockin'ron... Love it!
> 
> View attachment 2508770
> 
> ...


You are killing me John!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Velorum (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Beomagi (Nov 19, 2012)

Poljot Alarm with aftermarket braided leather band.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Dreary day here, so this one all day long....


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

The lume of my Seiko at end of the sunday...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

First proper day back at work and the first time trying my new Orient Blue Ray with a business shirt. Probably not as classy as my Visodate but this is still in the Xmas present honeymoon period 😉.


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Seiko "Pepsi" diver


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

First snow here in the Boston area. Vostok Arktika 2014/01/04


----------



## DEPA (Feb 3, 2012)

i am wearing my melbournewatch portsea today.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This one ^^









From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Summary of the past day or so

Suunto Core Crush









Tag Aquaracer 300m


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

Early 80s Sturmanskie


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## smoke.n.shadows (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)




----------



## jdp_69 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Maurice lacroix masterpiece skeleton =)









From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Ubermanx (Jan 18, 2010)

~ Lew & Huey Acionna Blue & Orange~


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Not a bad pic for fluorescent office lighting...


----------



## Sentient_meat (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## crowat (Sep 18, 2012)

My new SKX007k2


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Traded my normal watch to obtain a grail.....so back to good Ole tried and tested for a few days.









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Watching The Shining on HBO with my Hamilton. Perfect movie for the snow and sub zero temperatures we're getting.

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## will1970 (Jan 12, 2014)

Fiddy bux


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Still wearing this for a month now. I think I really do like it.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Vintage Lord Elgin


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

It's finally arrived!


----------



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This one tonight.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Trying to decide.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Trying to decide.


Laguna - Red

Tropik - Black

Delfin - Brown


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

We have the same strap pairing thoughts Brad. That's exactly what I went with. Wearing the white tropik tonight.


----------



## securekey (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey Quick... nice to see someone else form NS on here 

____

Wearing this right now... but just bought the Bracelet with Maple leaf from Teddyhanna here on the forum.

stock photo:


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Just about bed time for me, MDV "C" master.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

120 said:


> Just about bed time for me, MDV "C" master.


There is a little in common =)









From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## FL510 (Aug 1, 2014)

Put this together recently as a gift, good to see new owner enjoying it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just picked up my latest mod, the Planet Dutchman Pro XL...


----------



## will1970 (Jan 12, 2014)

Cadio mdv106


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

Still dominating wrist time since its Christmas arrival.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today wearing Alba AS9629 World Time


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wearing my new arrival.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Meteorite dial mod, a genuine piece of iron from outer space*:

















*from the Muonionalusta meteorite that impacted in the far north-eastern corner of Sweden about a million years ago.


----------



## Janiejones (Jan 9, 2015)

My Seagull 1963 on a black horween strap. But I think I'm going to have to switch back to my cheap bund strap. The look is better.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Armida a6 on Panatime saddle strap. Finally found a winner. Don't like it on the bracelet, doesn't make sense on the rubber they included. Tried multiple leather ones and finally settled on this.

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok, actually this right now:


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


> View attachment 2565706
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565722
> ...


Nice combo. I have the same strap and I love it.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

White Sparky in a a snowy day


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> White Sparky in a a snowy day


Great shot Marcos - just posted that to my IG and Facebook as the #wotd (watch of the day)...


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## NiceGuyTom (Feb 1, 2013)

Jazzmaster


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX!


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Great shot Marcos - just posted that to my IG and Facebook as the #wotd (watch of the day)...


Really? That's awesome man. Thanks


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Been wearing this a lot lately


----------



## chase015 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My Zelos Helmsman


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## leoric (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Getting ready for work with my "beater" blue Mako.









Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## DesertZero (Jan 23, 2013)

Lum-Tec kind of day for me.


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Hamilton 987S from the forties.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

I haven't made a WRUW post in months. Sorry it's not anything more noteworthy: Timex Easy Reader on a Panatime Mustang, IIRC.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

That looks great!


quicksilver7 said:


>


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Harbormaster; Genaker. On orange Isofrane.


----------



## stubborn_beast (Mar 22, 2014)

Staying warm and dry on an ugly winter day. A Russian, a kid, and about a thousand LEGO pieces.


----------



## LiebenUhren (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zelos Helmsman


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

1980s Pulsar tank watch; quartz, thin, light classic.


----------



## secret3933 (Oct 18, 2014)

an Orient Bambino  i like the dauphine hands :-d


----------



## creepshow (Jan 28, 2014)

110 amphibia on a horween strap I just finished.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

007 for work today


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Rick


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a hard time taking pictures. Seiko snzh53/blue on a strap. I'm keeping an eye out for a more sophisticated looking leather strap for this one.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

My Citizen scuba fin watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas California dial.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Not an auto at the mo-don't hate me guys!


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Alpha triple date, today


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## LiebenUhren (May 31, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hamilton.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Timex "Black Max"
Cheers p


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Cobra today









Oops, wrong picture 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Revue Thommen Nostalgia


----------



## Det64 (Mar 21, 2014)

Orient "Mako". I just got it a few days ago. I love it!


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

More Benrus action from Dec. 1974


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This right now


----------



## aam (Feb 16, 2010)

I've had this one for more than 5 years. It runs a bit slow but it's a keeper.


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


Love the strap mate 
Any link ?
Regards .
Nicholas.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Trying my Boschett CD II On Anvil

*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Trying my Boschett CD II On Anvil
> 
> *


Nice! We got 4 inches of snow yesterday as well.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

nicholas.d said:


> Love the strap mate
> Any link ?
> Regards .
> Nicholas.


It's from Crown & Buckle and is the Anchorage strap. Here's the link.
Thanks,
David

Anchorage - 22mm Brown - 22mm Straps - Width - Crown and Buckle


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

This'n.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Only got my C60 this morning so it stands to reason that it would be on my wrist for the rest of the day.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My latest Mod: MilBay Explorer


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Mt Re-cased ETA 6498 (movement from an old Colibri pocket watch)


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

SARX015 (giddy as a school kid, yay).


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

White a timex Weekender with silver second hand, on an Admiralty Grey NATO strap:


----------



## Ernest L (Dec 29, 2014)

One of my Invictas.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

My newest mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Skx 007j


----------



## Topi (Nov 4, 2011)

The 1963 style chrono from the Chinese watches subforum:









Topi


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Masterpiece


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Seiko Snk809 today at the Asian Cup!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

*Day of Meetings - had to go with something smaller than a Dive Watch ( LOL ) - my Ollech & Wajs 3095 Pilot with a Nero custom aged strap...*


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Tomas472 said:


> View attachment 2622714


NICE! I have tho piece in both sizes. Great watch.


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still with this .


----------



## leoric (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Just opened FedEx package
Seiko SARY057


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray Ti on custom crocodile.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Benarus Moray Ti on custom crocodile.











Proper orientation...


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Last wristshot of my Seiko SLL037 (HAQ 8f32 movement, perpetual calendar, incredible 10years battery) because it will be otw to it's new owner. Hard to say goodbye, but it's too small for my wrist.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Recently arrived Orthos


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Recently arrived Orthos


You are a cruel man.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GoJoshGo said:


> You are a cruel man.


Just showing off my new watch, man...


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

docvail said:


> Just showing off my new watch, man...


Hmm... are you related with the owner of the brand ? (suspicious face)


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Wearing my SKX007 with a new Dagaz bezel insert and a G. Gerlach bracelet. I love the combo.


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

Showing love to my gw6900


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Red Maranez Layan

*


----------



## Ernest L (Dec 29, 2014)

My Invicta 15181.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

G14 on custom stingray


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

At work, craptastic cell pic inbound...









Seiko 7002-7000


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

1908 Elgin 18s B.W. Raymond.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bezelbub said:


> 1908 Elgin 18s B.W. Raymond.
> 
> View attachment 2642906
> 
> ...


My 1921 Elgin 16s B.W.Raymond says hello.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

That guy .


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

SNJ023


----------



## FMB42 (Jan 7, 2015)

A 15.55 USD Soki W86 (black/silver) dry or die diver style. I guess I'm the one to define the ground floor on this thread.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas California dial.


----------



## Alex Noudelman (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi my name is Alex Noudelman and I am currently getting ready to go to the gym, so I am wearing a track suit and a sauna suit on top in prep. Has anyone heard of the sauna suit? Is it suitable for losing weight? Other than that I am wearing my 200$ fossil watch I bought at the Bay: http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/st...3gn8hVs98eXuiNrPCzl-BSopgqHdVagtKoaAt248P8HAQ.

Alex Noudelman


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Recently arrived Orthos


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## kmbas (Oct 18, 2014)

New Lew and Huey Spectre. Don't want to take it off.


----------



## DCWatchBos (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm wearing my ole' workhorse Casio G-Shock WR200M.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Olde Casio SpeedMuster changed to a nato band for today. Takes a lickin' and keeps on clickin'.
(Bottle is for later.)


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## DesertZero (Jan 23, 2013)

The more I wear it, the more I don't want to take it off of my wrist!


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hitting the trails today


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Coffee time


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Helson big bad bronze.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Catching up on my favourite threads while waiting for my daughter's ballet lesson to end.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Catching up on my favourite threads while waiting for my daughter's ballet lesson to end.


Just guessing....you are sitting in a Mini?


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Just guessing....you are sitting in a Mini?


Close! Fiat 500


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## volforty (Jan 18, 2015)

here u go


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Close! Fiat 500


Oh, geez, with a name like ciccio I shoulda known!


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Swiss Legend Blue Sandstone dial.


----------



## leoric (Dec 5, 2012)

Right now.... it is time to make decission which one to wear? ;-)


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Orientstar Retro-airplane YFH04001M


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bezelbub said:


> Orientstar Retro-airplane YFH04001M
> 
> View attachment 2668002
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

This combo...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow...that's a sweet dial/strap combination.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Basic Blurple


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

This size is just perfect.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Seiko 5 Sports - 6119-8310


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey! It's the Seattle area, it rains...

(I'll probably put posting in this thread on hold until something changes.)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m On Mesh
*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This old guy.


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

The altitude is real ...1095 meters.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

*My Kienzle Klassik Diver today........*


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Shark Diver 45 on crocodile.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

VSA Alliance on gator

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Automatic - H705450

To everyone else posting here, when time allows, please post in text what type of watch it is you're wearing. I come to this thread to get great inspiration and it helps to locate the watch or strap in the future. Thanks to everyone for taking the time!


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Something old today a Hamilton 912, 12s Secometer P/W.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Casio Edifice EFR-503D today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Cobra 1


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Newly **arrived Barbos Stingray 500m, Case is very similar to my Deep Blue Juggernaut...

*


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Good morning Dave. I'm afraid I can't let you take me off.

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Luminox.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Best part of working from home? My wife brings me lunch.

Homemade chicken quesadillas with fresh clementines (even peeled for me).










In the background is my WRUW, the new Orthos in red.


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Multi-Eyes CET05001W


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

For a hot minute I tried to sell this, but a quick bracelet adjustment and it's now one of my most comfortable watches. Perfect combination of brushed and polished, splash of color with heavy monochromatic contrast and aggressive lines without being overly childish.


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)

uzi tritium h3 protector watch


----------



## BossLife (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Been wearing this all week since my daughter was born...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

d3nzi0 said:


> Been wearing this all week since my daughter was born...


Congratulations...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Congratulations...


About the baby... lol. Nice watch too!


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Congratulations...


Cheers


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Still getting a feel for this bad boy.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Old school original today:


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Pants, oh and


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Feeling a little bronze today.


----------



## Lothianjavert (Oct 18, 2014)

Today...

Franken-Poljot. Poljot UFO case with a Poljot dress watch dial. Despite its rather mixed up parts, it keeps good time.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Waiting at the PO...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

First off, clothes only my hands, feet and face are exposed.On my wrist I am wearing a vintage SEIKO automatic.It is ss cased with a acylic crystal and a blue dial.Day and date complication are at 3 and a prominent AMOCO logo at 9.It has a quickset date but not day of the week.I have been wearing it(when i can) for the last 2.5 days and it seems to be spot on.It resides on a fleiger strap purchased from fossil some years ago.I picked it up for around 32 bucks with tax in a antique and vintage store in Valley City North Dakota .A word of warning if you pet the cat he will follow you around the store.He may be the surveilllance cat but I saw no camera on his collar.


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Love it when I walk down a dimly lit corridor and the lume on my watch shows up. Crappy iPhone pic though:


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Update from yesterday 😊


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Just testing out my new Seiko SRP277 mod around the house before bed.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Just testing out my new Seiko SRP277 mod around the house before bed.
> 
> View attachment 2704986


That looks great!


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

My wife gave this to me over 20 years ago. Alfex watches don't get enough love.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> That looks great!


+1


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Just testing out my new Seiko SRP277 mod around the house before bed.
> 
> View attachment 2704986


That strap! I love it, where did you find it?


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Waiting while my wife tries clothes on


----------



## gunnersfan16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just came in today...completely and utterly in love...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Another poor picture


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Alba AJ6071 today


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

docvail said:


> That looks great!


Well a guys gotta wear something till the Orthi arrive!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

ciccio_started_it said:


> That strap! I love it, where did you find it?


Thanks...It was in my strap box from maybe a couple of years back...bought it from Watchgecko, IIRC, but I couldn't find it on their site just now...but their new site is a bit weird to navigate!


----------



## Laszlo_IT (Jan 12, 2015)

Steinhart Nav-b 44 mm handwind for today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## i20sailor (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Thanks...It was in my strap box from maybe a couple of years back...bought it from Watchgecko, IIRC, but I couldn't find it on their site just now...but their new site is a bit weird to navigate!


Thanks! Checked watch gecko out, had never heard of them. They've got really nice stuff!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

My new (to me) Steinhart Aviation Vintage. Strap shopping for this fella is next on the list.....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Blue SS on blue NATO


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New Orthos yesterday


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Roninsmastermix (Dec 30, 2014)

here's mine. Some might think its not as affordable but its not a bank-breaker.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Just got the bracelet today. I like it.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Spending some more time with the Cerby on a great looking leather nato strap.


----------



## Lothianjavert (Oct 18, 2014)

Back to the Amphibia- but it's sporting a new strap today!


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Can't get much more affordable than this little 37mm Seiko SNK803 Seiko 5 Automatic Watch.


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

Benrus GG-W-113 again until I get the Bullitt Benrus in next week


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Just got the bracelet today. I like it.


Nice watch indeed.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enjoying the new combo ^^


----------



## awcwsp01 (Aug 28, 2013)

WUS 1963 project


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

A big chunk of bronze at the moment


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

Like that case although definitively not the most popular among Amphibia's


----------



## nitroproof (Sep 5, 2014)

My Seiko SNK803 Desert Pilot with leather Zulu


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Orange Snow Monster


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Citizen ecodrive on a Crown and Buckle NATO


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Been wearing this every day for over a week meow...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

This


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Afternoon, Citizen 2100

*


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Alpha Speedy homage on mesh while on daddy duties..


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

This one as it just arrived this morning.
Not set the date yet


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

My rarely worn Victorinox


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

Just got some new NATO straps from WristSolution.com. If Malaysia smells like these NATO's do for now, I don't want to go there. Bad smell aside, I think the straps are cool. Here's one:










Here's the other:


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Fresh GMT!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Orange Snow Monster


Great pics as usual Marcos...though I was hoping for a snowman with an orange monster nose!


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Shoveling snow from my driveway in light rain. Probably the closest this Mako Diver will ever get to water!


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

Scuba dude on mesh with my reef tank in the background!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Fresh GMT!


Nicely done. Looks fantastic!


JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Great pics as usual Marcos...though I was hoping for a snowman with an orange monster nose!


Thanks John. Well, there was this guy. Not the greatest pic though. He is in serious need of bracelet resize


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Thanks John. Well, there was this guy. Not the greatest pic though. He is in serious need of bracelet resize


Haha, brilliant!


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my Motorola PT550 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Thread's worst picture


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

As you can see the black PVD of the SRP311 just loves smudges.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sea Shadow on python.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Leoncino


----------



## AutoBay (Jan 22, 2015)

Loving my Moonwatch and NATO


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AMW-320 on Helberg strap


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

Trying to decide if I should keep this, or put it up for sale









(excuse the recycled pic)


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Ready for the trenches


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

GuessWho said:


> Ready for the trenches


Whoa! That's righteous! Nice interpretation of a shrapnel guard!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

6 days now it has been running continuosly and it still sems to be synced up with my computer. I won't say it hasn't lost or gained but it seems very accurate.i wind it every day(well, i shake it.)


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing my favourite worldtimer, Seiko SLT101, today. 
(quickset GMT hand, Perpetual calendar)


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Domed sapphire Orient Ray Raven

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Another day with the Cerby.











quicksilver7 said:


> <snip away the beautiful picture of a glorious Halios delfin>


SOON.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On Mudman Monday, battening down for the Blizzard of '15 headed our way.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Freaking cold Toronto Monday morning. 









Wish I was still home doing this...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

One of my most affordable...


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Out playing in the snow

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Orthos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I was wearing this:


















But now I'm switching to this:


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Seiko SRP309 automatic Dive Watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Pic not from today...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Parsedout said:


> View attachment 2746921


I gotta say I love this mod. Tell us more about it?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> I gotta say I love this mod. Tell us more about it?


+1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> I gotta say I love this mod. Tell us more about it?





EL_GEEk said:


> +1


Thanks, I'm really happy with it. Started out as an Invicta 8926 with NH35 movement. Replaced the dial and hands with Dagaz goodies. Removed the bezel, debranded the side of the case, crown and bracelet with a hand file, then hit it with 400 grit sand paper and finished with scotchbrite pad. I also brushed the edges of the bezel, rebrushed the lugs (stock invicta brushing was...lacking) and brushed the bracelet. Ebay bezel insert for 16610. 
Still need to pick up a slightly domed sapphire crystal to finish it off, but funds are tight at the moment. 
My next 8926 mod will probably be something a bit more traditional, but for this one I wanted to do something I hadn't seen before.


----------



## black watch (Aug 3, 2013)

My Patriots pajamas.


----------



## rsenio (Oct 29, 2014)

This pic tells me it needs a clean


----------



## betingpython (Jan 27, 2015)

Tissot, PRC 100 gold tone.


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Alpha jump hour


----------



## sam.p (Jan 26, 2015)

My Dad's Pierce Chronograph


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## betingpython (Jan 27, 2015)

My "Freebie" just came in last night. Spent some accumulated AMEX points on Amazon. Always wanted a tritium. Traser Mil Spec 6500


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

On daddy duties with an Alpha Speedy on nato


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Tropik


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

O-DubSea MarkDeux


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Me and the wife. Tuna and MK for her.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

VE; Ekranoplan


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Khaki pilot.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Black explorient










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Cobra...


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Off to work:









Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

N5 2181 Accutron


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

Techné Merlin


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

It's blue Friday!


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Bulova Hightower B4 (such a good deal that could not bare to part with it)


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The Orthos is sweet, sure, but the Cerberus is killer in white. Woof. Tell 'Em Sparky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This was earlier today, but wearing g it right now.


----------



## Tiger-rider (Sep 3, 2013)

Photo taken 15min ago and I am still wearing this NY2300


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Unfortunately headed to a funeral...


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

...again Armida A2 with Seiko rubber strap...I like it...


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Seconds/minutes/hours/days/date/months/years
All shown in this 40mm Chinese mechanical watch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller LE
*


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Right outa' the box, the F74 Hexa 300M Diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Just swapped the rubber strap that this came on with the bracelet from my Orange Mako.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Just arrived a couple of days ago so the Lew and Huey Orthos is getting quite a bit of wrist time.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Snowshoes ride with my family and the JSAR this afternoon 















*


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Fantastic pics!!


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Orient Racing Semi-Skeleton CFTAB002W Cal. 46R41


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Just arrived a couple of days ago so the Lew and Huey Orthos is getting quite a bit of wrist time.


One of the best wrist shot I've ever seen in this forum. Superb contrast, stunning colors. Absolutely fabulous.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BarisKiris said:


> One of the best wrist shot I've ever seen in this forum. Superb contrast, stunning colors. Absolutely fabulous.


Plus 1


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helson Shark Diver 42mm 
*


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ready for today's blizzard here in Chicago









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Khaki pilot.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## creepshow (Jan 28, 2014)

Picked up this a few days back. ..


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Tutima Pacific hanging out with our small dog


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Latest Mod: SeMasPro 8926


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

On NATO









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Been going through a few of my lesser worn watches and thought I'd give this Amphibia a bit of love:


----------



## drewbob1000 (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't mind the cat scratch. Put the Seiko on a Nato today, enjoying it immensely!


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Orientstar Retro Camera YFH02001S


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Dog chewing her bone behind my Steinhart

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

BarisKiris said:


> One of the best wrist shot I've ever seen in this forum. Superb contrast, stunning colors. Absolutely fabulous.





alex79 said:


> Plus 1


Appreciate the nod. Glad you like it.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Switched my affordables for this beauty


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wenger 1000 meter diver.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Snowshoes ride with my family and the JSAR this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iiiiiiitttttt'sssss Groundhog Day!!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

It's growing on me:


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Orange Monster.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Working from home today because of yesterday's snow.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Tapatalk really not so good. But trust me, black 1963 looks great on black Eulit Kristall Perlon strap!


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

hwa said:


> Tapatalk really not so good. But trust me, black 1963 looks great on black Eulit Kristall Perlon strap!


I saw it I swear! Looked good.









Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

Will3020 said:


>


A very unique serial number indeed.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

whatcha got there, a gussied up ETA 64xx?



Will3020 said:


>


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

Cheap german/chinese flieger for less than 100€

Pretty decent in my opinion with domed crystal , Unitas clone and honest deployant clasp. Came totally unregulated, but is now around +6s/day after I reajusted it.


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

eBay purchase just arrived today. Loving this watch for the $47 I paid. ️


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Trying again with the 1963 on Eulit Perlon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

My most worn watch since it arrived


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

In the time it took me to source my first Obris Morgan (black PVD see below) I aquired a couple of other black PVD watches. So I continued to hunt for a silver one as you can only have so much PVD to worry about scratching! That hunt finished today as my second OM arrived. Now I need to decide which one I like more as I can't justify both. It's a tough choice!











MarcG said:


> Just arrived, an Obris Morgan Branco. A watch I just had to have after seeing one ages ago on this very thread (searching for something else had a Branco in the next post). A pain to source, but at least it was affordable (unlike most things I see and want on here!)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Here you go


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

MilBay Explorer Mod for a freezing cold day in NYC.


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

My most affordable:







. Doh!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Wilson Watch Works
View attachment 2845154


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Still wearing the black explorient









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## duje.dukan (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Casio Edifice, Red Bull edition
EFR-534RBP


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Wearing timex expeditioner chrono on a dark brown leather nato!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oris Altimeter.


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

Seven Friday P2-1 on new OEM rubber strap and back on the SF buckle. Makes it look smaller and is very comfortable:


----------



## andis9 (Jan 8, 2014)

Fastrack watch


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Been going through a few of my lesser worn watches and thought I'd give this Amphibia a bit of love:
> 
> View attachment 2818594


Gorgeous case/bracelet combination... Can't get enough of those "cushion cases"!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Bezelbub said:


> Orientstar Retro Camera YFH02001S
> 
> View attachment 2820042
> 
> ...


Never been a fan of "open heart" or "busy dials".... But, this Orient is pulling it off! Quite successfully I might add...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

My everyday work horse. Takes a lick'n and keeps on tick'n.


----------



## azn_viet (Feb 2, 2015)

Seamaster pro 300 everyday for me


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Cobra Wednesday


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

One of these...still keep swapping!


----------



## smoke.n.shadows (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Ed just knocked it out of the park with this 1963 remake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Alba AV3093 today


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Festina today, on a blue and green nato


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wenger 1000m .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon
*


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

At the mo








Chris


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Broke out the fossil for the evening!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Acciona on the rocks!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Been gym so Orange Monster.


----------



## GeorgeTrain (Jan 6, 2015)

Orange Monster with orange Nato strap.


----------



## metagawd (Feb 1, 2015)

Vostok Amphibia just acquired from Shortsocks:


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


>


Beautiful strap!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

ironborn said:


> Beautiful strap!


Thanks! And welcome to f71  You can find more pics and details on the strap here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/three-three-recent-acquisitions-strap-changes-pictures-1444514.html

Also, I'm planning on a couple of custom straps for it, I'll post when they get here.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Third and last of the day!


----------



## watchmetwo (Feb 24, 2013)

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

My new little one:









Zixen Heliox


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Shortsocks (Nov 18, 2013)

metagawd said:


> Vostok Amphibian just acquired from Shortsocks:


Nice Vostok metagawd! Lol. Look great!


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Orient Golden Eye CDB05001W Cal. 46A40


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Skagen


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Same old same old.








T2P104


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

OM today until the rest of next week..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tank Bronze on antique Toshi leather.


----------



## dekay23 (Feb 6, 2015)

Enjoying this new arrival


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Send the money - or the watch gets it!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This old guy today. Been my buddy for going on 17 years.


----------



## conntime (Jun 3, 2014)

Custom seiko


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Some bronze for the cold:


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Having a monster day.



















Sent using the twin scientific principles of star-maths and wishy thinking.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Enjoying this beauty who just arrived in the mail!


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Another complete impulse buy, must stop firing up the watchrecon app....

Citizen Promaster Nighthawk Ecodrive in Havana (or brown to normal people)


----------



## Samiaani (Feb 6, 2015)

Orient Flight, blue dial. 
In my opinion, Orient should use more time while they choose straps for watches. Finally after a while I found a perfect strap (atleast my opinion) for this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm becoming a one watch man... At least for this week  









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

MP83 said:


> I'm becoming a one watch man...


This is for you buddy: explorer dive -


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

thach said:


> This is for you buddy: explorer dive -
> View attachment 2879137
> 
> View attachment 2879585


Man that's a beautiful dial and I know you have more than one, if you ever think of letting one go please let me know 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## MrHd (Jan 23, 2015)

My first eBay watch purchase just arrived  This is a retro Timex moonphase quartz watch. I got hooked on the idea and look of the moonphase watches, so I went hunting. This is a perfect addition to my small, but growing, collection of watches as I didn't have a gold-tone nor a brown band watch. Love it.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Cool. Real moonphase too, it looks like.


MrHd said:


> My first eBay watch purchase just arrived  This is a retro Timex moonphase quartz watch. I got hooked on the idea and look of the moonphase watches, so I went hunting. This is a perfect addition to my small, but growing, collection of watches as I didn't have a gold-tone nor a brown band watch. Love it.
> View attachment 2879937


----------



## MrHd (Jan 23, 2015)

Indeed it is. The ad said it was, but while I was waiting for it I was worried it might not have been. I don't even know why fake moonphase watches even exist. Such an elegant design shouldn't be used to tell me if it's day or night.


cabfrank said:


> Cool. Real moonphase too, it looks like.


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Alba AL4087X today. 
(caliber 7S26, Seiko automatic movement)


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Big Pilot Day


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

At the VET.....somebody is getting her shots today.


----------



## jespersb (Oct 31, 2014)

It's weekend so I'm kicking it back with my trusted rugged beater (Traser H3 P 6600 Shadow)..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Poljot Aviator this afternoon
*


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Prometheus Manta Ray.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Are naked pictures allowed here?


djkay said:


>


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Here. All dressed up.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

Enjoying my new Heliox:


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Riccardo on a Foggy NYC day


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Loving it on this leather nato!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Road trip watch.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Just trying it in a Benarus gray.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This 1980 Timex "Jump Minute" that just arrived.............now cleaned, polished and on a black leather strap....................
(sellers pic)
Cheers p


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

A few days ago I've quite liked, but never really wanted a Lew & Huey watch.

Now thanks to a few recent pictures on this thread, which I need to start avoiding, I think I'd like...

A red Orthos, a blue Riccardo and a white Acionna.

This place is killing me (but I like it)!



DrVenkman said:


> View attachment 2907738


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

MarcG said:


> A few days ago I've quite liked, but never really wanted a Lew & Huey watch.
> 
> Now thanks to a few recent pictures on this thread, which I need to start avoiding, I think I'd like...
> 
> ...


Nice, the real captain America trifecta!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I took this pic on Friday when I got this in the mail. I have only had it off to shower, I love it so much. Hands down the best eBay deal on a watch I have ever bought......barely a scratch on the case and none on the crystal a 77 7009 in this kind of shape, $15.50. Oh and its running +/- 15s a day so far. I cant bring myself to take it off.


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

hwa said:


> Nice, the real captain America trifecta!


Hadn't thought of that. Of course I may have seen it a little more Rule Britannia...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Not especially affordable but a favorite non the less and a me-to-me birthday present back in the fall. 
bronze Shark Diver 45mm on SNPR Blood Diamond strap


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MarcG said:


> A few days ago I've quite liked, but never really wanted a Lew & Huey watch.
> 
> Now thanks to a few recent pictures on this thread, which I need to start avoiding, I think I'd like...
> 
> ...


I've been removing the app several times already but it's time to face it, the temptation gets over the reason =)

Nice watch this Lew n huey.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

An ALPHA milsub on a rubber strap.I wore a VOSTOK Amphibia on a metal bracelet for most of the day.And I wore a Casio SGW-100 I picked up for 15 bucks at Wal mart for a couple of hours as well.


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Stowa Antea

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Samiaani (Feb 6, 2015)

Workwear

Orient Esteem

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

New arrival


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

BB mod with newly installed domed sapphire crystal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Walking the dogs...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

cpl said:


> BB mod with newly installed domed sapphire crystal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I'm just waiting on rose gold hands to complete a similar build.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertZero (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Momentum Format 4 Titanium
*


----------



## smoke.n.shadows (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Samiaani (Feb 6, 2015)

My day off. No work. Day to relax. Great coffee and watches.

Hanowa Swiss Military Patriot. 
Great watch for the price. Keeps time perfectly and looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

The Bruno Söhnle on my day off!


----------



## Hexagonal (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Vostok on a Bond strap. From Russia with love!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

After an exhausting afternoon dealing with car salesman and driving all around looking for the best deal I decided the Delfin would make me relax. Story ended with a vehicle purchase so not all was a waste.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Think I'm gonna' buy a long-sleeved shirt just for watch pic's on WUS

*


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> After an exhausting afternoon dealing with car salesman and driving all around looking for the best deal I decided the Delfin would make me relax. Story ended with a vehicle purchase so not all was a waste.


Well, did you buy an affordable? Pics or it didn't happen....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

hwa said:


> Well, did you buy an affordable? Pics or it didn't happen....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes affordable in my opinion. 2016 Mazda CX-5. Like what they did with the redesign and interior changes. Not a huge huge change but enough for me. Pick it up Friday in black.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

The "Hovercraft"



Sent from my iPhone by an invisible robot...


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

The indomitable Invicta today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Really all I want to wear nowadays.


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

-White Tank Top
- Checkered Pyjamas 
-Pink Boxers (tell me if you need proof) 
- OH and this Seiko


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Helson.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Ditto...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Need to switch to a slimmer watch for the evening. In this case, a Woolbrook Skindiver.


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Incidental match of my watch & my shoes. I like to tease my wife for doing this kind of color matching. (As she always tries to match her shoes, dress, bag.) Now I find myself doing it subconsciously


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez on ammo leather.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wearing my good luck charm for Friday 13th.


----------



## Rson1982 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)




----------



## boomersooner (Dec 29, 2014)

Orange Monster for today again....The new strap is getting broken in!

DSC_0230 by boomersooner523, on Flickr

DSC_0220 by boomersooner523, on Flickr

DSC_0221 by boomersooner523, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ancon M26 tank on Toshi antique leather.


----------



## Gregc (Feb 9, 2015)

Today*
GregC


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

5517, A-10 Soprod


----------



## deepak_vg (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

It's Cocktail time...well, Pizza and Peroni time to be more precise!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> View attachment 2950634
> 
> 
> It's Cocktail time...well, Pizza and Peroni time to be more precise!


Great combination.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> View attachment 2950634
> 
> 
> It's Cocktail time...well, Pizza and Peroni time to be more precise!


Three of my favourite things!...well four counting dogs! ;-)


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MPP; G14 on stingray shoes.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Zelos Helmsman at the moment...


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Something with a little red for Valentine's Day.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Citizen AT4010-50E today.


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing Omega electric blue today!! Have a great weekend guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

DIY projects today. I'm headed (back) to the home improvement store.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-501 Marlin


----------



## dopamine5501 (Nov 26, 2012)

Steinhart Apollon with nato strap


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko SRP455 Monster on this rainy Sunday


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seems to have become my Sunday beater.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

This:


While this is happening


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

Ticino Sea-Viper.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Lew and Huey Orthos


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Robust beater for a day of snow shoveling and roof raking. DW-5600E


----------



## sakebomb (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Still on daddy duties


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

my new Alba af8e39x1, with Seiko 1/20sec chronograph movement.

I didn't have to buy a new Chrono, but I was sold to it's concave dial.

And of course, the 50% official Seiko dealer discount, was another temptation.


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Carpetface (May 22, 2014)

Came this morning. My first ever diver, and I can honestly say I love it.

Custom built 80's Seiko 6009-1290 from EBay.

Had severe reservations about the size on my 6 1/2 inch wrist, but it fits perfectly due to its lug to lug.


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez Brass on Spanish leather.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Alpha PN on original bracelet. Goddamn ratchedy hollow end links. Can anyonw direct me to a place I can get an affordable 20mm bracelet?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not liking the snow, but at least it allows me to work from home.


----------



## paullyjay (Oct 8, 2014)

Fossil automatic...


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Third day in a row.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Borrowed Lume shot


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Feb 7, 2015)

Citizen BM8180-03E for the last week.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Orient






Aviator EM7A004R Cal. 46943


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Monster.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Still snow stuck with no plow in sight. Remind me why I pay taxes?


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Putting this one on for the ride home to give it a little charge.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Die. Another. Day.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Acionna









Yada, yada, yada


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Citizen AP1031-18E moon phase (Rahul Dravid collection) today.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

BarisKiris said:


> wearing Citizen AP1031-18E moon phase (Rahul Dravid collection) today.


I had no idea Dravid had a watch named after him!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Actually, a collection of watches were named after him, not only this watch. Rahul Dravid was announced Citizen brand ambassador in 2006, and also Citizen released Rahul Dravid collection same year.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Looks like another work from home day!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeap, this again


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Wearing my Cobra at the moment


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Wearing my Cobra at the moment
> 
> View attachment 3007450


Nice strap combo... Looks awesome


----------



## Russcarter69 (Dec 14, 2012)

My most recent arrival :-! :-!


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Orient M-FORCE for the hump day! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Nice strap combo... Looks awesome


Thanks Marcos...I got a blue and a brown one from Panatime when they had a decent sale on a while back...what better strap for a cobra than snakeskin! ;-)

If this dial just had a little texture/pattern it would be perfect









Hopefully my Cobra 3 won't be too long off now...and your 2 Cobra 3s if I remember correctly?!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Close enough to 10:08 for me...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

sticking with this one on day 2 post-surgery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlydude (Feb 18, 2015)

This is my daily wear watch - I've had it since Nov 2003 and it has taken a good deal of abuse. I should send it out to get it some TLC including a new crystal. It looks worse on the pic than at a normal eye to arm distance.
I wear this because it is Titanium and VERY light.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Still rocking the new Android. I, for one, welcome our new mecaquartz overlords.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Just walked into a shop in Geneva looking at a Glashutte PanoReserve and a JLC Memovox when the AD asked if I had ever seen a minute repeater before. He brought this one out and let me try it on! Just a little out of my price range but I thought you all might like to see it.

A little different from my actual watch I am wearing.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Bringing it back to Affordables with the Crack Bay Blue on new strapcode super oyster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Luminox.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko SNZG17 today


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Thanks Marcos...I got a blue and a brown one from Panatime when they had a decent sale on a while back...what better strap for a cobra than snakeskin! ;-)
> 
> If this dial just had a little texture/pattern it would be perfect
> 
> ...


You got that right. I'm wondering if I'll keep both or flip one of them.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> You got that right. I'm wondering if I'll keep both or flip one of them.


Shhh! don't tell me that...I'll probably want to buy it!...you know I have a watch addiction! :-D


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mini tuna.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Holiday in Bali with my son and me wearing Seiko SNZG17


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


>


Every day you post that is another day closer to my getting one, so keep posting it!

Just a few more months and I'll have me a beautiful Delfin too


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Shhh! don't tell me that...I'll probably want to buy it!...you know I have a watch addiction! :-D


You will be the first one to know ;-)


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

-3° outside. Enjoying my coffee and this new arrival.

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Black and Orange Legends Prototype today:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Every day you post that is another day closer to my getting one, so keep posting it!
> 
> Just a few more months and I'll have me a beautiful Delfin too


It is currently my fav by a large margin. You will truly love it....at least I think you will  Solid, classy and refined are the adjectives I would use to describe Halios design on this one.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Black and Orange Legends Prototype today:


Keep rubbin' it on our faces Rusty...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## FrozenTime (Dec 21, 2014)

Not much.... i'm going to bed :-d


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Got this today and honestly for a $42 watch I'm impressed. Screw down crown, 200m rating, VK64 Mecaquartz, and a surprise. Strap appears to have something exactly like Brady Bars for easy strap removal.


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Going vintage with the speedtimer









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> It is currently my fav by a large margin. You will truly love it....at least I think you will  Solid, classy and refined are the adjectives I would use to describe Halios design on this one.


I can imagine I will! And with the exchange rate meaning I'll cough up almost a grand for one, I sure do hope I'll love it as much as I love it right now!


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes, it's a homage. Not a bad one though.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

AC6168 tritium


----------



## vfp16 (Aug 21, 2011)

Newly picked up bargain diver


----------



## vfp16 (Aug 21, 2011)

Was wearing this yesterday, NOS chase durer black hawk Mach 3 (whew what a name)


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Fortis B-42









Yada, yada, yada


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Oceanographer again today:









And yesterday, taken in the Walmart parking lot:


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

.


----------



## NutmegInPajamas (Feb 2, 2015)

Bueller67 said:


> Yes, it's a homage. Not a bad one though.
> 
> View attachment 3029946


Who makes this homage?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

There it is! You were right, that is one hard watch to find. When you tire of this one, you just let me know!



EL_GEEk said:


>


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

A


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Archimede Pilot 42H bronze


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Wearing an old TAG I got on auction a few years ago. Kind of beat up but still looks good.
The box it came in is pretty rough also!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

At this exact moment I'm sporting the Best Submariner Homage Thread GMT. 









This watch is going to take a little tour around the world via some of us Sub-Heads.  









No irony is lost on us that we chose a GMT instead of a sub. 

Sent via my mobile


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Titanium


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Skating time for my son


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Happier with this one without the compass bezel!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Samiaani (Feb 6, 2015)

Seiko SNZG15

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I've swapped the brown planet ocean style insert for a stainless steel one...


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Mako XL on grey Phoenix nato


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I love Sundays, have a good one guys =)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Borrowed Lume shot


Very very nice.


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Took my bracelet off my Magrette MPP G14 and put it back on its custom stitch Steveostraps black Para strap...love this combo!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helson Shark Diver 42mm
*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hoping this will help melt the snow faster.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Took my bracelet off my Magrette MPP G14 and put it back on its custom stitch Steveostraps black Para strap...love this combo!
> 
> View attachment 3051850
> 
> ...


That's a kick ass combo man. Nicely done.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Another Cobra day


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Tea Party time


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Seiko SARB017 today


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

Pic at a stop light yesterday, but the same for today. Sarb035


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> Seiko SARB017 today


 Nice strap combo.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

WalshWatch said:


> Nice strap combo.


Thanks. Feel and fit is nice.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Funny. I'm going back and forth on the Alpinist and the Sarb035 for my next purchase. Both look great. 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


> Funny. I'm going back and forth on the Alpinist and the Sarb035 for my next purchase. Both look great.
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


Get both


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Citizen NY0046 (luminous dial) on shark mesh bracelet.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

OVR Back safely back from steinhart!


----------



## smoke.n.shadows (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Rehabbing with the Rico

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

My casio paw 5000 solar atomic.


----------



## Klattmox (Nov 19, 2014)

My newly acquired Fiddy homage (that I am in love with).


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Casio MDV-103 Duro 200 today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez Brass.


----------



## willf (Dec 1, 2010)

The Shulmate Diver landed last night. Quick band change, till I have the time to size the bracelet, I like it!

Specifications
Special Offer: No
Collection Name: No
Model Number: 10213
Dial: Black Mother-of-Pearl, with applied White BGW9 SuperLuminova markers, and Special Forces Crossed Arrows
Hands: Broadsword hands with White BGW9 Superluminova, Trident second hand
Case Finish: Gold
Case Finish full description: Brushed goldtone Titanium Nitride Coating on 316L Stainless Steel with steel accents, ceramic bezel insert with SuperLuminova bezel markings
Movement: Automatic Self-Winding
Movement full description: Precision Miyota Calibre 9015 with signed NFW rotor, 24 Jewels
Water Resistance: 500 Meters / 1650 Feet
Case Size: 44mm
Case Thickness: 15.4mm
Case Material: Impact-Forged, Surgical-Grade 316L Stainless Steel with Ceramic bezel
Caseback: Screw-In with Sapphire Exhibition Window
Crown: Screw-Down, Double-Gasket, with NFW Trident insignia
Crystal: Domed Sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating
Attachment: Brushed, solid goldtone & steel combo, fully screwed bracelet (5-piece links). Also, Italian leather strap, black with white contrast stitch & steel rivets
Attachment Method: Screw bars for extra strength
Clasp: Ratcheting Diver's Clasp, and Tang Buckle on leather strap
Lug Width: 24mm
Watch Weight: 260 grams / 9 oz. (on bracelet)
Other: 4 Hex drivers (2 for lug screwbars, 2 for bracelet links)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bronze day


----------



## MMM File (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Beautiful Black Monster today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

DrVenkman said:


> Funny. I'm going back and forth on the Alpinist and the Sarb035 for my next purchase. Both look great.
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


Can't go wrong with either. Great time to buy too, with the exchange rate.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## MangoConChile (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Lew & Huey Acionna on a RIOS1931 shark leather strap by Panatime.

This morning, under the natural light of gray skies:










Later under the lovely fluorescent lights of the office:


----------



## lamian (Feb 24, 2015)

FOIS for Tuesday


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## JellyForSale (Feb 23, 2015)

Tag Heuer Formula 1 41mm here!


----------



## MDFL (May 14, 2014)




----------



## JoshDunc (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Still totally in love with this beauty.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

I have to stop idly browsing this thread and watchrecon. Today's, just arrived catch, is another found on Watchrecon that I had no idea that I wanted.

So, I present a Zodiac Air Planet dual time watch. It's a little less subtle than most of my watches...


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing Black Seiko Monster on MM Strap today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Smiths Everest

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Tonysco (Feb 14, 2014)

Changed at lunch to something a bit more special...

Just need to wind it a bit before setting the time & date,


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

My version of the snow monster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Komandirskie with a rubber strap


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas Kampschwimmer.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Accutron N7 2192


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing Unitas 6497 on a pocket watch dial imposing 52mm case! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Blue Laguna


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


>


Nice watch quicksilver


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Alpha Speedy all day..


----------



## JoshDunc (Nov 27, 2013)

d3nzi0 said:


> Alpha Speedy all day..


That is a very good homage lol


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

JoshDunc said:


> That is a very good homage lol


I know right?


----------



## JoshDunc (Nov 27, 2013)

d3nzi0 said:


> I know right?


How's quality of everything? Case, dial, chrono pushers, etc?


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

JoshDunc said:


> How's quality of everything? Case, dial, chrono pushers, etc?


For the price I would say awesome. Bought it second hand from this forum and so far I've been very satisfied with the quality. It's an Alpha USA model which I believe isn't manufactured anymore but I may be wrong...


----------



## JoshDunc (Nov 27, 2013)

d3nzi0 said:


> For the price I would say awesome. Bought it second hand from this forum and so far I've been very satisfied with the quality. It's an Alpha USA model which I believe isn't manufactured anymore but I may be wrong...


Looks good! I am partial do the design though!


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

JoshDunc said:


> Looks good! I am partial do the design though!


What's the bracelet? I have been wanting to switch to one since it didn't come with one.


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## JoshDunc (Nov 27, 2013)

d3nzi0 said:


> What's the bracelet? I have been wanting to switch to one since it didn't come with one.


Mine is the original Omega bracelet since it is the Speedy Pro. What is the lug width on the Alpha?


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

The lug width is 20mm. I didn't even notice you're wearing an Omega lol


----------



## Sourabh (May 3, 2013)




----------



## JoshDunc (Nov 27, 2013)

d3nzi0 said:


> The lug width is 20mm. I didn't even notice you're wearing an Omega lol


Lol well the Alpha is dang near identical so one could get them mixed up! Having a lug width of 20mm gives you a ton of bracelet options!


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

JoshDunc said:


> Lol well the Alpha is dang near identical so one could get them mixed up! Having a lug width of 20mm gives you a ton of bracelet options!


Coming from a real Speedy owner I'll take that as a compliment lol. Cheers mate!


----------



## crimsontwister (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## JoshDunc (Nov 27, 2013)

d3nzi0 said:


> Coming from a real Speedy owner I'll take that as a compliment lol. Cheers mate!


cheers! I'll let ya know if I find a bracelet option that would look good!


----------



## Amateur Hour (Jun 22, 2013)

Long day...


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Tonysco said:


> Changed at lunch to something a bit more special...
> 
> Just need to wind it a bit before setting the time & date,
> 
> View attachment 3100434


Hey. You are wearing my watch


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko SPC052 today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Starting off the weekend wearing my Tsunami Classic.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Citizen BL9000 today. (eco drive, perpetual calendar, minute repeater, dual time, alarm, sapphire glass ...)


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

This! Just picked it up! How'd I miss it?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just got that Citizen Eco-Drive CA0369-11E that ever-so-briefly in the "Heads Up, I Saw a Bargain" thread was available super-cheap at Amazon UK.

Got it shipped from England for $88 delivered.

On Amazon currently it's going for 229 pounds!


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

W3MKII (day-time lume shots courtesy of California sunshine)
View attachment 3120514

View attachment 3120522

View attachment 3120530

View attachment 3120538


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


>


Impeccable


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Can't explain why I like it but I do. $42 price didn't hurt any.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas, having just spent ages trying to hold the screws on the lugs while changing the strap.

Def designed by someone with eyes like a hawk and fingers like a 3 year old!!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Archimede Pilot 42B today


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

The bracelet has taken some flack in the forums but I like it.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


>


Very trusting of DC, aren't you! Must've been a late night...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

hwa said:


> Very trusting of DC, aren't you! Must've been a late night...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ha, don't know yet if I trust this City completely. It was an early Saturday morning.

One thing I love here is the Star Wars looking Subway Station.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh, and I'm wearing this


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

This! 

























....but only to take a pic for this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1616818

Now back wearing this:


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

Crappy weather and dog walking must mean it's time for the venerable 009


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm still all about the Tropik b. (Who needs 10:10 when you've got 1:47?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Crazy about this watch/strap combo.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> This combo looks good as well.


Beautiful! That piece is high up on my list of "wants"


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

After many months in pieces, I finally managed to get this baby back together. Tricky stem and hands that didn't fit.










I'm on a phone!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I love this watch, but not sure about the strap.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

MikeyT said:


> I love this watch, but not sure about the strap.


Looks good to me. I get that there's no orange accent on the watch, but still a nice sporty combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

ironborn said:


> Beautiful! That piece is high up on my list of "wants"


I've been going on and off about keeping it or selling it, but somehow its stayed on.


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Vintage Seiko 6139









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## jvingerhoets1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Vintage 1971 Sekonda handwinder with blue croc


----------



## WhiteSpy (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A Casio DW-5600E(yup, it is a G-SHOCK) with a grey and black nylon/leather strap with a detachable compass on the lower half of the strap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

New arrival


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Day off. Watching The French Connection on Netflix

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Orient ana-digi alarm chrono CVZ00001


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Today this one...came in one hour ago...

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3160914&d=1425392095&thumb=1&stc=1


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

Mako for today.


----------



## Alan_F (Jan 14, 2010)

Right now? Uh... Ok.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing Android Today! have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMM File (Nov 10, 2009)

New arrival, here some more pics: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1626290


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Acionna today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Weather is getting worse. So I have switched to a Parnis with PVD case and screw down crown.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Newest member of the collection on Crown and Buckle shoes.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

This....










Which arrived about half an hour ago. Smiths PRS-36.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## watchloco (Feb 23, 2007)

Tissot Veloci T Chronograph Automatic


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez brass.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 on "baseball hide" DBS strap.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

Hamilton to wear to court. Don't worry, no laws were broken on my part.


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


If you don't mind me asking is that new model and if so how much did it set you back?


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

My two newest arrivals........










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

snow monster L&H style

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After trying out a bracelet and then several straps it's become very clear to me that nothing feels/looks as good to me as the original rubber on this old guy.


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## furple (Oct 15, 2014)

Seiko 8M25-7130 "Age of Discovery"







Seiko 8M25-7130 "Age of Discovery"


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Kingmaster World Time this evening.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mardibum said:


> If you don't mind me asking is that new model and if so how much did it set you back?


Yes it's the new Silicon II model and was $205 USD.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Avi-8 automatic (myota 8215 movement) on a new Nato strap..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

Love this watch...runs smoothly and wears great...


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Gym time so must be a Monster.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Excitedly waiting for the DC GTG.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Been out on the beach at Formby today, thought this might need a bit of a charge up...









And this guy might need some tiring out!...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My bargain watch to wear while installing new fog lights on my truck.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GreenWater (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Afternoon switch; checking out my CA4000-51E on a NATO for a change ~


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

Blue light special--sapphire, 2836-2 movement for $49.00 including shipping! Help me, help me!! :-d


----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Android! looks great!


59yukon01 said:


> My bargain watch to wear while installing new fog lights on my truck.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

This one for the afternoon


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I found a strap for my pawn shop find Tauchmeister


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Mattatwus (Feb 28, 2015)

This!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*A other Boschett Cave Dweller today
*


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

One of my Seiko/Dagaz mods:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yep wrong date. Trying to help spring get here faster


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

This!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

E52 said:


>


I just drooled a little.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Trying on a few new straps from Natostrapco.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

eone bradley on a staib mesh


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

10:10 (okay, fine, 10:08) on the 10th according to the Acionna...


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Back to back 53's


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

SOKOL 1K


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Right this minute--my Parnis PAM homage that I wear a lot. Just love it. A hand-winder that's simple and elegant.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Speedy Tuesday with the vintage Mk 4.5 today


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

Sarb035 and off to an early dinner.


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

Same here. Dinner with wife and friends.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Guess I gotta wear mine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

coogrrr94 said:


> Same here. Dinner with wife and friends.


What are the odds. Sarb kinda night, perfect for all occasions.



DrVenkman said:


> Guess I gotta wear mine!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha. Have to now. Though you guys are making me think I should give the bracelet another try.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

To me this watch is meant for the bracelet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Switching to this for the evening, and playing with image filters.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

This, this morning.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

The gold tone jump minute on the left from 1980 - Cheers p


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Day: Wednesday
Date: 11th
Month: 3rd
Moonphase: Waning gibbous
Time: 4:58pm
Weather: Rainy
Today's report from Jakarta, wearing Citizen Moonphase Eco-Drive, Rahul Dravid collection.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

PAUL H. said:


> The gold tone jump minute on the left from 1980 - Cheers p


Nice! I raise you a 2000 Seiko Jubilee (just got from eBay for $12 but I put the correct band on it)


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

PAUL H. said:


> The gold tone jump minute on the left from 1980 - Cheers p


Two more that I wore last week....


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

L&H Acciona Prototype.


----------



## crimsontwister (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I just got this today so I will have two on this thread. A few weeks ago I decided that I wanted at least one Diver style and one Chrono watch. Me being me, I did not want one like everybody else had so I decided to go quartz and look for a brand that did not cost as much....I already posted with my Armitron Diver that cost me $15 on eBay and now this is my 2002 Caravelle that cost, wait for it, $15 off of eBay. It barely has a scratch on the case and crystal but the band was not as nice so until the heavy leather band I ordered for it comes in, the NATO will have to do. It has a heavy case and a very positive feeling buttons and bezel. Since I dont dive and dont time anything I figured a total of a $30 investment was about right. Also they are both small for what they are (38mm and 41 to the crown) that is even better because I _hate_ big watches.


----------



## GreenWater (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Alpha GMT (model MA507) just arrived today.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BarisKiris said:


> Day: Wednesday
> Date: 11th
> Month: 3rd
> Moonphase: Waning gibbous
> ...


Nice complications with the weather hehe 
Salam dari cipete


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This should still fall under affordable, Stowa flieger small second LE Indonesia.









Regards from Jakarta guys


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## stubborn_beast (Mar 22, 2014)

I am wearing this Maratac Pilot that I received last week, and I have to say I am enjoying this watch. I'm 5'7" with a 7" wrist, and I was worried that this was just too much watch for me. But I'm happy with it, especially on the mesh band.

I have always wanted a flieger, and this watch is just right for me, for the following reasons: (1) at $200, it's at the upper limit of what I consider "affordable." (2) The "onion" crown is shifted to 4:00 so it's out of the way. (3) I really love the sterile face. (4) Very good lume. And (5) with sapphire crystal and 100m water resistance, I don't feel like I have to baby it. All in all, highly recommended.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

rockin'ron said:


>


Ron, this is awesome. Is there anything similar I can get for my dainty 6.75" wrists? I really like the 40mm ballpark.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## travistan (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

New bambino.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


>


Nice Spork! And on a rockin'ron strap, too.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

El pelagos on a gunny strap, looks so much better in person


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Today -- this guy again


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

I only seem to remember to post on here when something new turns up. Which is more often than my wife would approve.

Today's new arrival is a bit of a mini grail, a Hamilton Khaki Air Race (The first edition with the much better numbering IMHO). A little bit quirky and the observant will notice I haven't yet worked out how to use the second time function or which of the three crowns sets the date!


----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Timex expedition









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Storz said:


> Timex expedition
> 
> View attachment 3280954


You, Sir, have helped me solve my grey dial itch for cheap.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Rolo Dolo said:


> Today -- this guy again


Dude... 
Dude! 
I used to dream about finding a no-date version of this bad boy.



Storz said:


> Timex expedition
> View attachment 3280954


What a combo of watch and car. Well played sir!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow?

Swapped from the new affordable to the crusher.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Well if a $42 bargain isn't affordable then I don't know what is.


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

Have been "riding" this bull for the whole week...


----------



## Kukaruz (Sep 22, 2014)

Rocking my super affordable *Paperai *Bianco today! b-)

Jk, what do you do when you want to try if a watch fits your slim, hairless wrist and no AD is near? 
Right, you make one yourself.

I'm not sure if I can pull the 45mm Radiomir off, though. :think:


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Once again my Squale 20 Atmos Classic, but this time on a NATO Strap Co. MI6 Bond III.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Maratac SR-1.



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

Sometimes I sorta match.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow?

Marathon GPM!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

This, right now.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

The green dial fossil. Loving this these days


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## GreenWater (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vintage Zodiac chrono today


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, after that dreadful performance from Spurs, I really felt the need to change it up.,.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just said goodbye to my in-laws.

Time for some quality time with the TV.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Vostok on Horween.









Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBaso (Feb 27, 2014)

Max bill on brown perlon strap.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? Swapped the Marathon for a G, headed out into the yard.


----------



## jvingerhoets1 (Jul 29, 2014)

The Veloci Tech ultra-affordable chronograph. Still kind of like this


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Brass Amphibia for the pub quiz after work. 








And one of my favourite photos of this watch from my travels.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Titanium


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing this Orient Sparta today.








It's also my hometown in Turkey.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Vostok on Panatime Zulu









Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sea Turtle


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Vostok Amphibia at Disneyland!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Orthos today.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

New arrival............1978 Timex Jump Minute............



Cheers p


----------



## Deltasleep (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sokol 1000









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Just got the new band I ordered for my $15 Armitron that I have really started to like. The band was $7.49 from Infantry and I was surprised at how nice it was. I was going to get the model with black rings but I am glad I got the silver since it matches the case better. The leather NATO style bands feel much nicer to me than the nylon but I am still getting used to how big they are. But all in all its a nice $23 investment. Those of you that wont buy quartz, please keep not buying them as it keeps prices low for those of us that dont mind having a few in a collection!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

hwa said:


> Sokol 1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you decided to keep it?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## chrisre (Mar 16, 2015)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A quartz invicta prodiver.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> I see you decided to keep it?


Maybe just for the day... Bright blue dial is a winner, but I'm generally opposed to tachy markings, I've got the aurochs, and the orthos does cover my need for bright blue sunburst. Might be a catch and release, which I don't normally do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

Riding...


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Standing in Staples waiting on a guy who was supposed to be off his break at 2pm (5 mins ago)...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Cmon Chris, turn that frown upside down. Nerf wars take time. Here's an Aether to help you relax









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Fifth day in a row:



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Timex Expedition with appropriate green sweater. Happy st. Paddy's day, gentlemen!


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Came in about 30 minutes ago, unboxed it and walked straight down to get it sized. Gorgeous 75 degree day here and couldn't stop looking at it all the way back to the office.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Wearing this for now while waiting for it to be sold..


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Green for today with the SARB017


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Green watch on a clover strap for St Patricks day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samiaani (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

You are number 6...



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Stretching affordability, but nevertheless this is the current appendage. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The A1 @ Siesta Key. Florida's #1 beach; and that's saying a lot...


----------



## jacksterp (Jan 12, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> The A1 @ Siesta Key. Florida's #1 beach; and that's saying a lot...


Love that Armida.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Treyman42 (Dec 16, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> Not quite. As others have said, serial swapping makes this thread potentially more applicable to some (i know you could post multiple times in WRUW threads, but It's a slightly different take that a moderator brought here because of its popularity elsewhere). I am OK if there are some overlapping thread themes....it happens from time to time anyway....


Love this. Model and typical price?


----------



## jvingerhoets1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Vintage Luch ultra flat handwinder from the seventies. Gave this to my girlfriend once as a present but it doesn't get much wrist time (I bought her two more watches ). Decided to save it today and give it some mileage

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1426749995332.jpg


EDIT: I don't really know what happens to my pics when using tapatalk but my phone's gallery shows this pic the right way up..


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Breakin' in the strap for tomorrow on...this!


----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

27*F in my backporch studio this morning, so this is at my desk. SKX171.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

My new GW 9400-3 Rangeman. Have a great day.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Overtime with the Stolas Harbormaster: Genaker


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Frogman4me (Apr 8, 2010)

Vintage Bulova Snorkel Accutron


----------



## smootsg (Jan 27, 2014)

Vintage Timex ca. 1971. At first. I didn't like it but it's growing on me.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Going red and black today as my team is playing in Seattle in NCAA 1st round game.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Yema SousMarine (French) from about 1970:









Sent from a Point-in-Time using Tapatalk


----------



## travistan (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jedaxel (Jun 21, 2013)

which seiko 5 is that? it looks so good!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G-2300EB


----------



## babarlo (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## MMM File (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

On the way home from day at the lake.


----------



## jvingerhoets1 (Jul 29, 2014)

My little favorite again. Blue Mako on mesh this time. I have a small collection of watches but I could probably do with just this one. Love it to bits

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1426976590851.jpg


----------



## Gregc (Feb 9, 2015)

Tissot PRS516


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? Took off the comparison watches from earlier, went back to the Maratac SR-1! The picture angle is terrible. I promise that this is not from Arnie's new lineup.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Citizen CB0120-55e


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Dug out my 'vintage' Cali modded Dagaz T2 for an overdue bit of wrist time...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Wearing my swiss quartz stuhrling, popularely called "the mistake" looks good though, if a little clunky on my feminine wrist


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Corsair









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Tissot PRC200 Blue Chrono.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## kimare (Mar 5, 2009)

Orient Chicane on a NATO, a decent Explorer I homage.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

This sneaky guy jumped on my wrist for the last hour of the day!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Citizen AW1360 Aviator today.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

G. Gerlach Navigator


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? I've got the Spirit!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Invicta 8926 OB


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

Airborne gshock...


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## davidmh (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Marinez brass


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zodiac Sea Wolf


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

The blue hands and indices on my 1963 were sparkling really nicely at dinner. Didn't quite manage to capture it, and my wife thinks I'm very silly for taking wristies at the table.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Hamilton khaki field 38mm. 
One of the best offerings from this brand in my opinion. 
Classic design, "right" size for my wrist, great, great leather strap, relatively affordable


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

OKAY, got a better shot this time! If you like it, click on like for me, eh? Thanks much and have a good Friday today.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Put my NOS Armitron Chrono on a Russian Mil band and it looks a lot better.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

My usual choice is Timex Military. But today want to looks more stylish &#55357;&#56846; . And I need black strap as well.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

With miyota movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Explorient









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Barfett (Feb 3, 2013)

Orient Chicane on Croco strap


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

nicholas.d said:


> Airborne gshock...


Man that's an awesome action photo ! Go Airborne G !!!!


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Halios Tropik B during the day and the Zelos Helmsman for the night.


----------



## rsenio (Oct 29, 2014)

Tropik B grey, on handmade grey leather.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Wearing the black bay homage on a beautiful, new to me cherry leather strap, that was generously sent to me by brad. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

As usual - Another old Timex - Have a great day!! Cheers p :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Shark Diver Or Cave Dweller??
*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Phil G (Jun 19, 2010)

Tag CT1111, the most comfortable bracelet on any of my (20) watches.


----------



## Phil G (Jun 19, 2010)

Bodyblue said:


> Put my NOS Armitron Chrono on a Russian Mil band and it looks a lot better.


*My love for watches is tempered by my need to spend money on guns and cars.* Great sig'


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

A beautiful day!


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Phil G said:


> *My love for watches is tempered by my need to spend money on guns and cars.* Great sig'


Well, its true! LOL


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I put a lizard band on the N7 but I thought it was too thin so I ordered this grey suede one and got it today. Not much of a grey fan but I think it works....thoughts?


----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

Beater Vanica Quartz today while I scrub & fettle a Citizen


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Tropik B ....









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

Hamilton khaki field 38mm and the girlfriend's dog.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NE15B


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Orthos today


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Blurple, I've got it for a few more days....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Aqua Expedition with Sellita SW220 movement


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Celebrating my birthday with a glass of Blanton's. Cheers guys!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday DrVenkman !


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Happy Birthday DrVenkman !


Thanks. Archimede Pilot bronze 39h scheduled to get here tomorrow morning. Birthday gift to myself. Not that I need an excuse to buy a watch.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

From earlier in the day.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

DrVenkman said:


> Celebrating my birthday with a glass of Blanton's. Cheers guys!


enjoy the birthday!


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Today choice is Timex on zulu Bond strap.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Archimede 39h bronze


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> From earlier in the day.


You lucky bastard* 

We are still freezing our a**es here in NYC!

Here's my hammy khaki field 38mm










*(meant to be read with a joking tone, please take no offense sir - I can edit my post if you find it disturbing and sorry in advance if you do)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Seppia said:


> You lucky bastard*
> We are still freezing our a**es here in NYC!
> Here's my hammy khaki field 38mm
> 
> ...


Have a drink or two and get back to clearing the snow from the driveway lol. Also let me know if you come to LA and want to play beach volleyball


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Have a drink or two and get back to clearing the snow from the driveway lol. Also let me know if you come to LA and want to play beach volleyball


I was in LA a couple weeks ago for work, staying in a hotel in Long Beach. 
During my walks along the beach in the early morning (I was out every day at 4-430 because of the time difference) I couldn't stop thinking how lucky you guys are with the weather. 
Southern Cal is better than basically everywhere in the world I've been, including my (still very lucky) home country (Italy).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Seppia said:


> You lucky bastard*
> 
> We are still freezing our a**es here in NYC!
> 
> ...


Freezing??? Cmon today's high is 52 in the city.









Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing Orient Mako XL today! Have a great day guys!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^Venkat, you're a busy guy. Your only posts in the day are in the WRUW threads and all of them say this exactly "Amazing XXX today! Have a great day guys!!.."


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Festina today. Been going strong for 4 years. It was actually my first "real" watch.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zodiac Sea Wolf reissue


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Guarionex said:


> Freezing??? Cmon today's high is 52 in the city.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I'm from Italy, 52 IS freezing! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlfleetw (Oct 8, 2013)

GPT-2 on Vintage Chromexcel


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? This little mod sneaked back onto my wrist!


----------



## gadgetfreak (Mar 8, 2006)

Sent from my Toaster using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## travistan (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

just arrived today, Candino Euromatic with Valjoux 7750 movement.


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing Pilot on a red strap today! Have a great day guys!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Switched to old school!


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Victorinox V7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amateur Hour (Jun 22, 2013)

Pam112 on a new OEM strap


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)

Maratac Mid Pilot 2012


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

VSA alliance mechanical


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Twotone60 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those Casios are simply some of the best looking watches, any any price. I love the light dial.


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Came in from Japan late yesterday.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Twotone60 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very hard to find this "white dial & illuminator 200m Casio Diver" these days. Please wear it fine, and keep it for the future generations.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Meanwhile, I'm wearing my only pepsi bezel diver, Orient Mako. 
Fantastic shades of blue.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My latest Mod:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This HMT today - Cheers p


----------



## kimare (Mar 5, 2009)

Orient Military 42mm, keeps time very nice, as it seem to gain 1 sec a day.


----------



## cpollysurf (Mar 9, 2013)

My Ball


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

This is under construction in Portugal, with red stitching for the Damasko.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sea Shadow & Moochie...


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey, if it was free, it was affordable! Going with my Orient Star homage today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

I know it's not an Affordable, but f71 will always be home no matter what I end up wearing.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Since my Mustang got totaled, been driving the wife's PT Turbo chipped, with CAI.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Oranje15 (Mar 22, 2015)

Just sized this new arrival


----------



## Galeocerdoshark (Feb 4, 2015)

Today I'm wearing my late uncle/godfather 's Verdal, 17 jewels, handwinding, on a leather americano Zulu strap. I think it looks better on a regular brown leather strap and that watches with rounded cases go better on a Zulu like this but oh well... Gotta change things up sometimes.


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow?

New arrival: Scuba Dude!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My not so clean G.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Decided on my Citizen Blue Angels this morning ahead of switching for the evening events.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

And now to my regularly scheduled programming for the evening


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Swapped to the SKX421!


----------



## roninelh (Jan 11, 2014)

switched into this around noon



Switching to this as we speak...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Today's watch, the (very limited - only 50 made and only 4 left) black dial Spectre on custom buffalo leather Flieger strap from Stone Creek Straps.

The overall quality and amount of tooling and hardware on this strap is just insane, almost as insane as the deal I got buying it off a charity auction.

It's also really long, wrapping almost all the way around my ~7.25" wrist...


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

Zex on jubilee.


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome Limes Chrono today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

My Cerb....


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Today's watch, the (very limited - only 50 made and only 4 left) black dial Spectre on custom buffalo leather Flieger strap from Stone Creek Straps.
> 
> The overall quality and amount of tooling and hardware on this strap is just insane, almost as insane as the deal I got buying it off a charity auction.
> 
> It's also really long, wrapping almost all the way around my ~7.25" wrist...


Jeanna makes a great strap, and that specter is a great fit for it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> My Cerb....
> View attachment 3565698


Which must mean that blurple is headed for Lancaster. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

A birhday day present from my beloved. From 1966, so a little bit older than me. Possibly in better condition than me though!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

The Squale just seems to always call to me.


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Snow in April! 3 new inches on the ground and snowing HARD!

A summer sailing tide watch (!) arrived by big brown UPS truck tonight.










GLX-150B-3


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today wearing this rare Alba AL4087X (SignA series with 7s26 Seiko movement) also known as Manta Ray.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## 4-D (Feb 1, 2015)

Late night at school. DS-4


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Orient Sun & Moon on this sunny Friday.


----------



## loiidol (Jul 28, 2013)

Important exam today, so I am going with my most comfortable piece. (And first gshock Gw5000


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

loiidol said:


> Important exam today, so I am going with my most comfortable piece. (And first gshock Gw5000


Good luck with the test!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

loiidol said:


> Important exam today, so I am going with my most comfortable piece. (And first gshock Gw5000


----------



## loiidol (Jul 28, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> View attachment 3603354





A4VC said:


> Good luck with the test!


Thanks guys! Just finished after 4 hours!    nice Gshock johnny! Thanks a lot!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller
*


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Well not wearing since I just took it off haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

Again relaxing in the garden with my kids and my Odisea









Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Magnificent M-Force today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

loiidol said:


> Important exam today, so I am going with my most comfortable piece.


Did we pass the same exam today? I was wearing this myself (G-Shock GW-M5610-1BJF):


----------



## loiidol (Jul 28, 2013)

Tovarisch said:


> Did we pass the same exam today? I was wearing this myself (G-Shock GW-M5610-1BJF):
> 
> View attachment 3606202


Hopefully we did sir!  
Excellent choice of wrist wear


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just arrived, under 48 hours from HK to US, amazingly fast, thanks Peter.

Gonna put it on the included mesh eventually, but liking the stock rubber strap for now

Skindiver C3


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Kadloo Ocean Date 300m


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Just switched to this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlander (Mar 3, 2015)

...........


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

That!


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

One of two NOS Armitrons I got today.....


----------



## Robert A. Wicks (Jan 29, 2015)

*My grandfather's old beater*

I was given then watch 20 years ago when my grandfather died, but I was not into watches, and I didn't even understand the difference between an automatic and a quartz. I just assumed it was broken or needed a battery because it wasn't moving. I found it while doing some spring cleaning yesterday, and it's a Stellaris 17 Jewel automatic, which I gather is a rebranded Seiko. Funny, because I was looking at buying a few Seiko 5s, both new and vintage. I'm going to replace the expansion band with a dark brown leather strap and clean it up and polish the crystal, but here it is, pre-restoration.


----------



## lited1229 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: My grandfather's old beater*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A forum favourite gets some wrist time.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Alpha 125 triple date


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Let's do this...


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Not a Timex this Sunday Morning - Have a great day!! Cheers p


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

Liaioning Tourbillion on a milanese.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Gotta be this one again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Taking in a kids' soccer clinic with Mr. Fireball.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

5517 with A-10 Soprod inside


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I have been wearing my Electric Timex, trying to get it regulated.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Lanco hand-winding Swiss Incabloc. Keeps losing time, so it desperately need a service. But... that dial!


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Squale 20 Atmos Classic as the sun goes down.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

My Okeah arrived in the post today. Slapped it on a milanese and it is just gorgeous! Very happy with it and thanks to forum member Merl for a seamless transaction.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon
*


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

SARB017 today. Have a good and productive week everyone.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

SCEB009 with modded hands


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

SARG011


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Here's my Worn and Wound pose in the back seat of a taxi on the way to the Blue Jays home opener with the Tissot PRC200 Chrono in blue on a Hirsch Buffalo.


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

PRW2500


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

This....


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

Invicta

Ughh. Sorry I can't load any images. Just keeps asking me if I want to insert previous draft.


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

This new arrival...









David


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Helson Skindiver


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Lorus because im tired


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Vintage Slava 27 jewel Auto










Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The first watch I bought when I moved to the US. 
Will always have a special place in my heart and will be a great test for how long a (non ISO-diver) G-Shock can be brought diving with no service or pressure test whatsoever before it fails. 
I suspect I'll have grandkids when it happens, so far it has been 4 years.


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

Just got it in the mail. Put it on a new strap I got in the mail last week. I know it's most likely a re-dial but I like the look.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Khaki field mechanical


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Affordable with F71 NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bodyblue said:


> View attachment 3662474


Looks like a watch I used to own. You happen to get this from Capt. Obvious?


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Enjoying the Riccardo and drinking beer whilst the gf irons my clothes. Life's pretty good. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

13 year old Timberland with 0 jewel miyota movement still going strong. It's all I have just now til I decide what I want next. It's most likely going to be a Citizen Attesa. Was thinking about getting a Steinhart Ocean 1 ceramic.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Was feeling a change for the evening. Sandoz Chrono. From times when affordable watches had Valjoux 7750s!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Trying something new


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Smiths

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

38mm Khaki field









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

MP83 said:


> 38mm Khaki field
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this watch!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Green tubes


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This old thing.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This beauty


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

My new TAG Heuer Carrera style leather strap came today. It's paired with a generic TAG style deployant. I put it on my Zelos Helmsman. I like it.

















I still think the C&B camo NATO looks better, but this strap is a good option to dress up the Helmsman


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

The red on this one is really popping in the bright sunshine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Changed the strap on my 3133 this afternoon, digging it.









edit: yea, i never set the date


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

Got it in the mail today, put it on a new strap.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

SARG011 on Tan tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

The new guy!


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

My Casio AQ810W .


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

With my ride for the afternoon


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Great strap!
The reduced is awesome


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Right now? My Acionna.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

From my front door. The background is my brother's house across the road.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Seppia said:


> Great strap!
> The reduced is awesome


Thanks


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Skindiver


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Skindiver


That's a beautiful watch, i love it has drilled lugs

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

MP83 said:


> That's a beautiful watch, i love it has drilled lugs
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Agreed, all watches should have drilled or screwed lugs.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Agreed, all watches should have drilled or screwed lugs.


Word, I wish this fella had them, perfect companion for a rainy day









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

MP83 said:


> Word, I wish this fella had them, perfect companion for a rainy day
> Sent from my magic brick


I wish too, I still cannot take the bracelets on and off most of my watches, and get it done locally by my cobbler paying 5 bucks.
I have a Damasko which has drilled lugs and I own a dozen or so straps just for that.


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Just picked up this watchband from Germany after waiting over two weeks. So glad my post office opens on Sundays! I think this really turned out great. Now I can finally start wearing and showing off this kid-sized watch.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

L&H Cerberus and Clover Straps make a great pair.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

Orient Explorer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Just in today TRESSA laser beam I think?


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Took off the black mesh for the silver and like it much better. I have a 20mm silver on the way so it will look better.


----------



## Gary_Drainville (Sep 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Just in a 1978 Timex Jump Minute - Cheers p


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Just arrived today this SRP435, Seiko 5's 50th Anniversary watch.


----------



## ARAMP1 (Nov 17, 2007)

I just picked up this NOS 1983 Casio CFX-200 scientific calculator watch so cheap, I can't believe it even runs. Decided to put it on a spare NATO that I had laying around. Now, to play around with it and figure out how it works.


----------



## Barfett (Feb 3, 2013)

Steinhart Nav B Bronze on canvas Gunny Strap.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I am wearing a vintage Timex diver on a vintage arm with a vintage Sailor Jerry tat.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

This has quickly become the watch I grab when I get home.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Old GW-400 with a fresh bezel from eBay


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

HKED/Thomas Seagull 1963 with a Beige Nato Strap


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This still


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Tropik B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Magnificent Mako Today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tobiasvl (Feb 25, 2015)

New watch and blurry cherry blossoms


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Perfect light for a photo this evening - along with perfect weather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

tobiasvl said:


> New watch and blurry cherry blossoms
> 
> View attachment 3739210


This one (I presume it's the 38mm) is one of the few watches I call "perfect", meaning I would change nothing about it. 
A very small circle that includes the speedy, the sub no date, Patek Calatrava and very few others. 
Oh and the only affordable in this special group of mine. 
Congrats!


----------



## Mrilk (Jan 28, 2015)

Finished this Frankenwatch last night and wore it to work. Took the debranded (albeit a little scratched) Invicta dial from an 8926 and the dress-ish hands from an SNXA21 and stuck them in an SNK806. OMGERD ITS A CRERKED DRIAL!









Now I'm wearing this...










I intended to wear the Explorer homage on it's original bracelet, but that thing is loud.

Question: What's the best way for removing a bracelet with cheap end links? I used a tool to pry the tabs on the back up a bit, then snaked the tool through and compressed the spring bar. To replace, I just did the reverse, then bent the tabs back down with some needle nose pliers. Even after it seems like the tabs and end links are pretty tightly pressed together around the lugs, I notice a lot more noise from those areas than before...

Did I *#$% it up?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Mrilk said:


> Finished this Frankenwatch last night and wore it to work. Took the debranded (albeit a little scratched) Invicta dial from an 8926 and the dress-ish hands from an SNXA21 and stuck them in an SNK806. OMGERD ITS A CRERKED DRIAL!
> 
> View attachment 3742538


Lovely invention, the watch looks great!
I would just recommend a different strap option, don't know what it is but the one you have on has something that seems a little off. 
Maybe the diver dial paired with the racing strap?
Not sure.


----------



## Mrilk (Jan 28, 2015)

Seppia said:


> ...the one you have on has something that seems a little off...


You're totally right. If anything, I should at least swap the NATO onto it.

That rally strap is just my favorite overall (most comfy) so I tend to over use it. Maybe I can get away with it on the ExploDer...


----------



## tobiasvl (Feb 25, 2015)

Seppia said:


> This one (I presume it's the 38mm) is one of the few watches I call "perfect", meaning I would change nothing about it.
> A very small circle that includes the speedy, the sub no date, Patek Calatrava and very few others.
> Oh and the only affordable in this special group of mine.
> Congrats!


Thank you! It is indeed the 38mm, and I'm very pleased with it. I've only had it for a couple of days (although I've drooled over it for months) and I have to agree, it's very much perfect. The only things I would change about it is adding more lume (especially to the numerals) and possibly an AR coating (on the inside of the crystal, perhaps?) although I have to say I like the glossy mirror look too. Anyway, it's a great watch!


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Orient Lexington today.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

fresh from the postman


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

New Summer beater:


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Poolside


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Decided to wake up the SNK803 for the weekend. I'd put it to bed Tuesday night and it ran out of juice on Thursday night at 10:35. This one, like my other Seiko 5, is very easy to keep wound.









Have a great weekend!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

I just got this Citizen NY2300 yesterday. 








Main features of the watch:
Most affordable automatic 200m diver's watch (for only $125 brand new) along with Orient Mako/Ray series. 
Strong Lume, Unidirectional Pepsi Bezel, Screw-down crown, Day/Date windows, nice Chapter Ring with Arabic hour numbers. Wears very comfortable & light on wrist. And doesn't look small, even on my large wrist.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## RobinA (Apr 14, 2015)

New to me...........Invicta 4469.Nice watch....looks new.

Robin


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I








Sokol on new Clover. Thanks Patrick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpss (Mar 25, 2015)

Never seen a Rotary around here so imagine they aren't well thought of, but I really like this combo. Strap from Bulang & Sons










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpss (Mar 25, 2015)

hwa said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. I've got my first Clover strap on the way, pretty excited about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Got this Faux-Mariner in the mail today. Surprised by the quality so far! Have a great weekend all!

Sorry for the whack pictures, I can't seem to get them to upload right side up


----------



## JACKULAx (Apr 3, 2015)

Omega Genéve


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

In mailbox today put it on a silicon deployment that I received earlier in the week.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

It's quartz. It's a beater. It's badass.



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

My latest, the Traser Classic Automatic Master


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Radio Room on perf strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Heritage Visodate


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just about ready for today's Philly GTG. Sporting the blue Cerberus on new shoes.


----------



## JimLocke (Aug 20, 2013)

ARAMP1 said:


> I just picked up this NOS 1983 Casio CFX-200 scientific calculator watch so cheap, I can't believe it even runs. Decided to put it on a spare NATO that I had laying around. Now, to play around with it and figure out how it works.


this is really nice


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Wearing a Kemmner and finishing A bootleg band shirt for my 16 months baby girl.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Army35d (Apr 21, 2015)

Bernhardt Binnacle in yellow today


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Still enjoying the Traser.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

After months of search, finally I found the Orient M-Force, X STI edition.








Orient SEL03003B, limited to 1000pcs


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

M66 on Clover skull n bones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Second day in a row with the blue Cerberus on new shoes.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Cant beat Lorus for being cheap and BRIGHT! Just what I wanted......Lumibrite is awesome.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

just swapped the strap on my montres de luxe

before









after:




























Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Haven't worn this for a while


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Wearing it almost daily. Still loving it!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The new solar Seiko soaks up a few rays.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Vintage tissot posted late in the day cuz I've been a busy boy. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbhunter64 (Jan 8, 2014)

Bulova Precisionist diver with a SS mesh bracelet...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Freshly arrived Barbos Marine
*


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helson Shark Diver 42mm
*


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Tonight Boschett Cave Dweller LE
*


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

AMW 320R


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just in. Bang for the buck winner!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BerryTop (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

Twotone60 said:


> Just in. Bang for the buck winner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like mine with a silicon deployment band.



Didn't like a black NATO, haven't tried leather.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP313


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Luchy Giveaway Winner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Still loving this. Getting some patina on the lugs.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

My Maratac GPT-2 on a Nero leather strap......


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Image taken from net, 
Seiko SUN019, hardly taken it off since i got it a few months ago.
cheers


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 on custom crocodile w' Maddog buckle.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Love this watch as a 'dressed down' formal for work (dress shirt but often rolled up sleeves)...


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Oldie -- Bulova Accutron Curacao


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Army35d (Apr 21, 2015)

Boschett Harpoon that I just received this afternoon.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

3rd gen Orient Bambino, got it yesterday


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Basically a smaller amw320










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Timex Acadia on a C&B leather band.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Helson Skindiver


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Blue Bambino



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Barbos Marine Blue On Watchadoo
*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

FliegerFriday with the Archimede Pilot 42B


----------



## gravity84 (Apr 26, 2015)

Kind of beat up Orient Sky. Still love it. Needs a new crystal pretty bad.


----------



## BrunoGeuth (Aug 6, 2012)

My 1990 Nintendo Super Mario game watch with a new battery! HIHIHI

Bruno in Belgium


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Been a while since I've worn this one.

Having coffee while waiting for the car to be serviced









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

New to me AMW 330.


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

Steinhart Ocean 1 Black


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

I had my watch tools out so I figured I'd take the bracelet off this and see what it looked like with a NATO.


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Traser Supersport









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from a device.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

1940 Pierpoint Cal FHF30


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Just got this earlier in the week


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Out for a drive with the Cerberus on this sunny Saturday...


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

You picked the best one! White numerals no-date.












Toh said:


> Helson Skindiver
> View attachment 3834594


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My favourite vintage Seiko today...
Seiko 6138-0011


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helson Shark Diver 42mm
*


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## JorgeArturo (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Orthos today


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Yep!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Alternate view from CJ7, the last of the gooduns.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Casio Edifice EFR-534RBP Red-Bull Racing Edition Chronograph


----------



## w i l l i e (Dec 17, 2013)

Bulova Gemini auto (7750








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

My latest acquisition, a lesser known and now long defunct Swiss brand. Darwil was my first watch, got it for the 10th birthday, I think, many years ago, and now I bought a very similar one for $30.


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

Casio AD-520 that just showed up in the mailbox. Some scratches but keeping time. Put the strap on and think it looks good.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Just got some new shark mesh bands in the mail today.....here is the silver on Armitron.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

New arrival, loving it.









从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Mako xl, have a great day gents.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Just put a new strap on it...


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Still same..new smpc is interesting..i think about them


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Third band in 3 days....finally found the right one.


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Once again, April showers bring May flowers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Afternoon swap.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DimitrisA (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The new SNZG07 sees a bit of light before it visits the safe.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## JesseDL (Dec 28, 2011)

Momentum Torpedo just arrived! Ordered on May 4th, made in Vancouver! Right next to me. Loving this thing so far


----------



## wayneious (Feb 15, 2014)

Just arrived to the office today:










Had to put away the Vic in its box and set the time/date but I could not help myself to a looksie.


----------



## Galeocerdoshark (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

My oddball MDL and sushi for lunch!










Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Something new turned up today, so time to revisit this thread.... 

Hamilton Railroad Auto Chrono. I thought at 46mm it was going to be too big for me, but it seems to wear OK.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Prepping for meetings all day...



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## dimitrisa01 (May 7, 2015)

Hi from Greece!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjh123 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

SARG011

Sent from a device.


----------



## rpss (Mar 25, 2015)

Casio something with a just-arrived custom strap from Patrik at Clover Straps. Loving it.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

BrunoGeuth said:


> My 1990 Nintendo Super Mario game watch with a new battery! HIHIHI
> 
> Bruno in Belgium


It still works... lol. Epic. 
Truth be told; most of us would've killed for one of those in grade school.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Work grind!


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

My new acquisition, Oriënt Bambino 3rd gen, Blue.

Love it! Even the cat wants one!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing Steinhart Pilot Nav B-Uhr today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

SINN 556A


----------



## rpss (Mar 25, 2015)

20100 said:


> View attachment 3918170
> 
> SINN 556A
> 
> View attachment 3918186


Nice strap, what is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Benarus Megalodon
*


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1b; on custom cobra w' Rolko buckle


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

I'm babysitting this beauty:


----------



## Army35d (Apr 21, 2015)

Aevig Huldra I just picked up from the 'bay.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Del rey bullhead and gucci stripes


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

rpss said:


> Nice strap, what is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just a simple double-ridged bought on eBay years ago.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Bagelsport Sublike - Album on Imgur


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

My $5 HMT - Cheers p ;-)

ps - you've got to love this strap (it was included).............:roll:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Five Guys for lunch with the Cerberus. Best burgers in town.


----------



## inkonx (Jan 2, 2015)

At a post baptism party because all my friends are getting married and having kids while I'm still getting drunk.


----------



## Army35d (Apr 21, 2015)

Obris Morgan Pradata DLC


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 19, 2014)

Cup of builders tea, match of the day and the king of the Vostoks


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Komandirskie Russian Air Force Cargo has been on for the evening


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Stuhrling diver on a brown faux croc. Imho I think this looks awesome, what do you guys think of the look?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## lamian (Feb 24, 2015)

Tsovet svt cn38


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpss (Mar 25, 2015)

Won this on a blog recently and it arrived this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ancon tank.


----------



## rezwrrd (May 10, 2015)

HMT Janata. Same strap as yesterday, different watch. Same movement as two days ago, different case, dial, and hands!  I decided I like the silver dial a lot better than the pink. :roll:










The blue matches my sweater almost perfectly. I might as well order a few more straps so I can mix and match depending on what I'm wearing. I'm currently on a watch-buying sabbatical, but I can accessorize a little! :-d


----------



## visanic (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Just another manic Monday...



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Off today... Daddy duty: picking up kids from school.










Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yesterday's pic, but still on the wrist - Acionna prototype on loan from the good Doctor Vail.


----------



## Army35d (Apr 21, 2015)

G.Gerlach Otago finally completed its trip from Europe


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

9937 Mod...


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

A beautiful sunny morning in Medellin, with my Traser Classic Automatic Master.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

SNZGJ1 Love the lume!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez brass.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

They ain't lyin'...


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

Gerlach m/s Batory


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Was my first mod project

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

The FedEx man just brought this to my doorstep.










Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Put a new band on the N7 to get it ready for sale.......almost dont want to sell it now!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Stupid Auckland traffic.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## DesertZero (Jan 23, 2013)

Wearing my first in the wild B23


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I have been picking up some "house" brand divers to see what they are like.....this is one from Quicksilver......its actually pretty nice SS case, 200m, Myota movement. $21

The band that came on it was plastic with a compass (I hate plastic) so I changed it. (second pic).


----------



## kefirchick (Jan 29, 2015)

My rainy day no name watch....picked out for me for my birthday by my 3 year old Granddaughter. Thank goodness Grandpa talked her out of getting me a pink Hello Kitty watch. Keeps great time, hacks, and I don't care if it gets wet. I told her she could "borrow" it when she learns how to tell time. ;-)








And yes, it has been raining all day.


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

My new mako xl arrived today


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Despite my puny wrist, this one's a keeper. Tried selling it and no go; glad it's staying with me.



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


Quite hard to get one of this, looks awesome


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Apollon









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

GWS (Green's Watch Services) H3 Tritium
Bought for 1/3rd of RRP price whilst still under warranty

The scratch was my bad! Doh


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

About to go for a run


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

http://imgur.com/6LSsV


----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)

Rainy day in socal


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Army35d (Apr 21, 2015)

Rocking the Orthos that the mailman dropped off this afternoon. VERY impressed, even when measured against my last L&H purchase. Bracelet was fit for a giant, though -- had to remove every single removable link.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

20100 said:


> http://imgur.com/6LSsV
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996906
> ...


Such a great watch. Would like it a little better with no date though


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

An orange one today.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Black Baymaster again.


----------



## gorrington (May 9, 2015)

Wearing today..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez Brass.


----------



## JorgeArturo (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

My second of 6 Armitrons and it might be my favorite. I bought a similar one to experiment in taking the Myota movement in and out.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Orient star seeker 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

"Little Big Man" again today.



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

My Steinhart Triton on a Beau Band Baseball Strap.....


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

While standing still in a traffic jam


----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

Grab n' go quartz so far today, will swap out to something older later on.


----------



## Army35d (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

just arrived 15 minutes ago- new Komandirskie..

.


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

Strap was in the mail box when I got home from work.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

d3nzi0 said:


>


Quite a rare bird you got there! Had it for long?


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

ironborn said:


> Quite a rare bird you got there! Had it for long?


Cheers. Bought if off here last year.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

My first business trip with Seiko 5 SRP435. Just noticed that, today there are 5 different 5s inside the dial


----------



## mbristol (May 19, 2015)

Long time lurker, first time poster. Might as well contribute to this thread.
Currently wearing my daily wearer, the Nighthawk with a brown leather strap. I frequently change the strap as I seldom settle on just one, until last week I had a red and black NATO-strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hamilton.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Tuna for tea.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Wenger Commando XL. I removed the stock bracelet and added a Hirsch Traveller honey brown strap.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Out of shirt sleeves for the day, so I switched to a larger piece. Lew & Huey Spectre prototype.


----------



## Marcus Santos (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Orient Today! Have a great day guys!!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Odisea


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

My J.Crew "Mougin & Piquard" dive watch homage, on a rally leather strap with deployment buckles!



















Cheers!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Seiko SNZH57 J1 today. Only J1 models (made in japan) have arabic/english as date languages.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

My tool shop give away today, so the most affordable watch I have


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Day off after exam with coffee, game of thrones and alpha daytona!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez brass


----------



## paullyjay (Oct 8, 2014)

Today I turned to the dark side...


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Favre Leuba - Sea Chief


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

6105


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

.


----------



## Army35d (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Decided this one was overdue some wrist time! It's a Seiko 6138-0020 from 1972...it shows some age on the case, but with a new crystal the dial is beauty!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Christopher Ward slimline manual wind.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Fossilized today...



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

. Steinhart Marine 38. It's a great watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

eBay find while searching for a replacement movement for an inherited piece. Methinks I'll have to find another parts watch.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from a device.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## krazswede (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Sinn 556A

SINN 556A - Album on Imgur


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

I used to own Some of the watches in this thread. it's like looking through an old high school yearbook at ex girlfriends.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sector is rarely seen around here.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from a device.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Just arrived today!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

SARB017 today


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome Android! Have a great day guys!!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkonx (Jan 2, 2015)

On a blind date. She choose the spaghetti factory and a really early time to go out. Let's see how this is going to go.


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

Inspired by it being all autumnal at the moment, my OVM on a brown leather NATO.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Bambino in early morning light! Have a great day, guys!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Hope you're enjoying your weekend....wearing my white dial Cobra de Calibre at the moment...


----------



## krazswede (Sep 30, 2014)

Alpha Paul Newman


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

castlk said:


>


Now this I love!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

May have double posted my Seastar by accident - if so please excuse me.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Seiko skx171/007bezel


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Christopher Ward C11 Makeira Pro 500


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from a device.


----------



## inkonx (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Wore this mod on a short kayak outing this morning as I was trying out a brand new Greenland style paddle.
SNZG dial, home made chapter ring, hour+minute hand Yobokies, and second hand and case from a SRP303.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko SNE323


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Love my Lum-Tecs









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Cerberus by Lew & Huey


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tissot for today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My Dagaz Aurora


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

The great Omega SMP today! Have a great day guys!!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Crack Bay Bond

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Blucionna (blue Acionna).










Trust me. It's blue.


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Maratac* Mid Pilot (2012) on 
*Hadley Roma* stainless band


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

SARG on OD from natostrapco.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Tissot on the go!


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

G14


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Alpha PO with olive 1 piece nato!


----------



## sweeperdk (May 23, 2008)

SARG on Khaki Green Nato


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Blue Angels









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Came home, switched it up.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Mangano (Apr 30, 2015)

Aevig Corvid


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My first purpose made dress watch!!

They are selling at -60% in the UK so they become "Affordable"


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

"Made in USA" for me today - Cheers p


----------



## inkonx (Jan 2, 2015)

Lunch at the OG, y'all.


----------



## Calzone2761 (Apr 16, 2015)

nothing fancy, my casual Skagen


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Took the pic yesterday because of the heavy black mesh I put on it. I find myself really liking ani-digis now.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sea Wolf today


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Just picked this up. Didn't care for the strap it came on so I switched to the mesh. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Army35d (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nite 209L









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Loving the alpha PO still!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Twice in a row Seiko 6309-7040 Camo Modded

*


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Just walked the dog and came in and noticed my LE Bangla had that minty daytime lume glow...









And another one under the stairs as I put my boots away...









Enjoy your weekend guys


----------



## jvingerhoets1 (Jul 29, 2014)

My brand new Orient ER2F004T. Had it for a few days now. Loving it.

Swapped the standard Orient Leather strap (which was a bit plasticky) for a Rios1931 Havana strap with deployment clasp though. Much better this way


----------



## inkonx (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## BobmG8 (Jul 26, 2011)

I haven't taken this off since I got it used from this site. It's a great watch.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Archimede 39H


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Halios Tropik B today


----------



## TheManWhoFalls (Sep 13, 2013)

"Blue overcoat, fedora."

"Orange socks."


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SUN025


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

My last diver for a while. The day I bid on this I was looking at Casios (MDV106 etc) but before I pulled the trigger on a new one I just searched for "dive watch" on eBay and up popped all kinds of things. I know that Jules Jurgensen is/was a zombie company after the early 70s when Rhapsody bought them (and the Helbros name as well) and just used their name and had not been made in Switzerland since the late 50s but I stopped at the $.99 auction. I liked the yellow dial (even thought its huge for me at 44mm) decent but not awesome WR (330ft) and steel case. I won the auction for $14.95 and I put a battery in it and it runs fine with its Myota movement. The lume is really nice also. All in all its a very decent watch, with not a scratch for $15. It came on a 22mm rubber band but I hate rubber so I threw a heavy 20mm mesh on it till I get some 22s in stock. The bezel has a nice feel as well. It was cased in China probably in a factory with a zillion other brands.....too band Rhapsody bit the dust a while back.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Twice in a row Seiko 6309-7040 Camo Modded
> 
> *


That's one sweet dial...with a matching bezel? #GitErDone


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

Seagull 1963


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Orange bezelled XL


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Wilson Vintage Diver on a new strap...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Kicking off June with a beater mounted on my new DrunkArt strap. Dig.



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Time to go. Home.


----------



## 4-D (Feb 1, 2015)

Evening light waiting for my dinner to cook


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> That's one sweet dial...with a matching bezel? #GitErDone


Thanks, yes the bezel pattern fit the dial...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

Mangano said:


> View attachment 4150642
> 
> 
> Aevig Corvid


Nice 

Whats the model/got a link??


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Just came in today; don't even have the tags off yet.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

F.C slimline.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's a Stargate day all day today.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Cerberus


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MMM File (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## vinataba (Jan 15, 2015)

Goat watch today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wenger 1000m diver.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Dad's vintage Rotary chrono on Fluco riverted cuff band










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Up with the sun...



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

Have a great day.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ezwip (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## vackraord (Jan 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

This. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## mysharona (Feb 27, 2012)

Got this on right now...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zodiac Sea Wolf


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## bigdurian (Jan 23, 2009)

My Steinhart Nav-B 47mm


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

LLD on Hirsch Pure


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Tonysco (Feb 14, 2014)

The ultimate smart-casual accessory;









Tonysco


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## rpss (Mar 25, 2015)

First day with my first Damasko. I'm in love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sardog12 (May 19, 2012)

n/m: wrong forum.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My newest mod...A Dagaz Aurora with a new dial

























Edit-Apologies for the werewolf wrists!


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Got home from work tonight to find this had arrived. 15 pounds from eBay in new condition.


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## wilcoxen.4 (Jan 25, 2014)

rpss said:


> First day with my first Damasko. I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a word....GRAIL. just wow. Those things are spectacular. I hope to be able to make it happen one day. But alas, by baby girls daycare is more important....I guess.....️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilcoxen.4 (Jan 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas Harbormaster: Gennaker


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Slightly hungover, but feeling Electric!!



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## aaroncbarber (Jun 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveC007 (Jan 31, 2014)

Orient Aviator!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

Snz17j.....


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## KingJacobo (Oct 21, 2013)

The Orient daily quartz


----------



## ihateusernames (May 25, 2015)

New Tisell:


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

buddhabar said:


>


What watch is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I changed to this one because I finally got the thick mesh band for it. With this band on it, it weighs what feels like a TON, but it is really just about 5 oz. But I like it.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## dattiljs (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

This gray Bond NATO just arrived, and it's a perfect match for this backwards running novelty watch I dug up in my room at mom's house!


----------



## fkitch (Jul 29, 2013)

Fashion brands sometimes have hidden gems


----------



## Nilton Az (Apr 2, 2015)

Exploring Portugal with my Pan Europ chrono.









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

SEKaRO 2000.


----------



## silverwarior (Apr 23, 2009)

My newly acquired Poljot 3133


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Birth year Pogue.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Ready to become Tri-Campions again


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

obris morgan nevon


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

As one of my few lefties it takes a bit of getting used to when I set the date and time.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Laguna on Staib


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Skin Diver on mesh. Loving the mesh in this hot and humid weather


----------



## ifraz (Dec 28, 2013)

Bulova with an exhibition case back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Francis Drake with Sea-Gull ST-2130 ETA clone on a Steinhart strap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DrVenkman said:


> Skin Diver on mesh. Loving the mesh in this hot and humid weather


Nice #100!










#154 with date says hello


----------



## houser52 (Aug 24, 2013)

Bertucci this evening and doing a little maintainance on my shooting range.


----------



## inkonx (Jan 2, 2015)

Missed my morning workout today, so I have the G on until I get my lazy butt to the gym.

About to head out now.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## mich3l (Apr 25, 2015)

Happy weekend all Pam lovers

Mr Pam


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## WillyB (Nov 22, 2010)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4243162
> View attachment 4243178
> View attachment 4243202


Oouuu.. Too cool


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-303 Marlin


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

this one today...industrial heft


----------



## mich3l (Apr 25, 2015)

Casual day here in Melbourne

Mr Pam


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Amazingly accurate so far. Watch arrived Friday, after setting it was -4s. 48 hours later it's still -4s.


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

The same for the last month and showing no signs of allow other watches into the rotation


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## cranx (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Operate (May 29, 2015)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Love these 7A38s.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## rpss (Mar 25, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wadh94 (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's mine! The whole week with this.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Operate (May 29, 2015)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Army35d (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

This was out of commission for about a couple of weeks due to shattered crystal, very excited to have finally put in the sapphire today!


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SUN025


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## cuttercarver (May 30, 2015)

Undies socks and a t shirt


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

This little guy!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez brass on Ammo leather.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

This guys has been a favorite since I got it


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

The dressy beater for hot humid sauna-like day here in NYC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon1003 (Nov 10, 2009)

Lorus RXF41AX7, on light brown leather instead of the flimsy canvas strap it comes with. Still one of my favourite cheap and cheerfuls.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Plugged in...



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Just unboxed my Ray. Slowly getting used to the orange.


----------



## inkonx (Jan 2, 2015)

Waiting for takeoff.

The girl sitting next to me doesn't mind me using the light from the window for my wrist shot.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

simon1003 said:


> Lorus RXF41AX7, on light brown leather instead of the flimsy canvas strap it comes with. Still one of my favourite cheap and cheerfuls.


I have a few Lorus and I really like them...even my wife has a Sports Lumibrite Diver. The lume cannot be beat at 5 times the price, its that good.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Tisell on blue and white nato. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Blue ray squale


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

. Steinhart Marine 38. Just posted it in the sales forum, hope I don't miss it too much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Loving this new combo


----------



## Michael_Winearls (Apr 21, 2015)

Wenger commando chrono


----------



## jvingerhoets1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hubba, hubba..

Still loving this. Been wearing it non-stop since I got it


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Helson on Obris Morgan rubber strap


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? T29781!


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

FC slimline.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS (Dec 8, 2013)

Guy

sent from my Sony Xperia Z1


----------



## Search4thegrail (Jun 2, 2015)

Forgive the date, I can never be bothered to fix it


----------



## inkonx (Jan 2, 2015)

Best part about work events in Vegas, when they end early you have the rest of the day to drink at the sports book.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## T-Mak (Jul 18, 2014)

I am wearing my new Titanium, Vesta Titan, 9015 Miyota with a sapphire crystal.
Check us out on Kickstarter.


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS (Dec 8, 2013)

Guy

sent from my Sony Xperia Z1


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Can't believe I'm replying to myself in this usually very active thread...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My yesterdays arrival


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

. My new Seiko Blumo on my 6 inch wrist. Too big my arse!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Wearing this lil guy - just recently got it. Usually a dive watch and mechanical guy but things like my Boschett are really hard to stuff under a suit... that patent litigation life 

Behold: excessive amounts of photos!


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

G7600. One of the few G Shocks that doesn't look like I'm wearing a hockey puck. And that my aging eyes can read.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

In an orange mood today









(old pic, can't use camera at work so you'll have to trust me...)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Cit auto right now...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Migrated my new Tisell to a Fluco Snow Calf band with deployant clasp.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## jvingerhoets1 (Jul 29, 2014)

My new SNK371K "racer" got in just in time for the Le Mans 24h. This is my first Seiko 5 and I must say i'm impressed with what you get for €50,-!


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

jvingerhoets1 said:


> My new SNK371K "racer" got in just in time for the Le Mans 24h. This is my first Seiko 5 and I must say i'm impressed with what you get for €50,-!


It looks very nice for an automatic at this price range indeed! I like the looks of the dial. Can even imagine how it would look with a rally leather strap 

Congrats, I think I have added another one to my wish list, lol


----------



## jvingerhoets1 (Jul 29, 2014)

AlexCristiano said:


> It looks very nice for an automatic at this price range indeed! I like the looks of the dial. Can even imagine how it would look with a rally leather strap
> 
> Congrats, I think I have added another one to my wish list, lol


Thanks! I've got a black rally strap with yellow accents incoming. Will post when I've gotten around to fitting it










EDIT: Added (seller's) pic


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

My kitty just recovered from a nasty renal infection, I'm so grateful she's doing better
Spending a lazy afternoon with her


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Cerberus


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Le mans vibe also, but on an even more affordable watch...


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Out to spend the day jet skiing. Giving the Swiss pieces a rest in favor of the G Shock Rescue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Wenger Terragraph, sand colored dial. Arrived today. Came on a nice leather band but I put it on a cheapie. SS mesh. Second hand lands on right on the tick marks. It's a bit big for my wrist but very easy to read.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ancon tank.


----------



## mich3l (Apr 25, 2015)

Happy weekend everyone

Mr Pam


----------



## lsuwhodat (Jun 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 123Blueface (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Same one as yesterday afternoon....I did not think the red stitching would work with the blue face but it really does I think.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

currently recharging.....


----------



## mich3l (Apr 25, 2015)

Happy weekend everyone

Mr Pam


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B13










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## dimitrisa01 (May 7, 2015)

Right now??'this one! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

dimitrisa01 said:


> Right now??'this one!


The Emperor's new watch?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

FC slimline.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of Orient's finest.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Sorry. Error post...


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## josh124 (May 8, 2015)

Sent from my toaster.


----------



## spodley (Jul 13, 2013)

Zodiac Sea Dragon


----------



## jppellet (May 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jake L (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Still wearing it today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Lew and Huey Orthos


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bathys 100Fathoms on a nice sail on Lake Michigan


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Gonna spare you the hairy wrist. I can barely look at them myself.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Steinhart 100atm black.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

VE's Caspian Sea Monster (Ekranoplan) on an "engraved custom". Love the dial a "32 jeweled Vostok 2432" enables... Busy, but purposeful.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Just came in from about 3 minutes outside:









Seiko's psycho lume! Really caught my eye up in the warehouse. First decent lume pic I've gotten.

Seiko SNK803. Bit of an update, I've been wearing this as my work watch this summer in my second year in the swimming pool business. It's been underwater more times than I've been able to keep track of, at least 12 - 20 times. It never stays underwater for long, maybe 30 seconds at the most. It's held up fine.

I've also bashed it a round a bit and marred the bead blast finish a couple times. The wrist side is getting decidedly grimy as well. Plan is to wear it through the entire season and see how it has held up in October.

It usually gets set ~30 seconds ahead using the minute hand only. Setting it this way gives me the better part of a work week without having to adjust it. If I had to guess I'd say it's 15 - 20 seconds slow a day.

Waterproof leather band is holding up a treat.


----------



## Army35d (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Broke out one of the two freebies I got from work, first time actually wearing it.

Man, are these things cheap or what? I think the band weighs more than the watch.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> VE's Caspian Sea Monster (Ekranoplan) on an "engraved custom". Love the dial a "32 jeweled Vostok 2432" enables... Busy, but purposeful.


Oooh.... I want that band!


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Brand new 106


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic for Tuesday*
Just in , using stock photos until I get a chance to take some of my own.


----------



## Jose Armendia (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The orange Seastar chrono says hi.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> VE's Caspian Sea Monster (Ekranoplan) on an "engraved custom". Love the dial a "32 jeweled Vostok 2432" enables... Busy, but purposeful.


Wowee! Beautiful!


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

#2 of the freebies I got from work, just as cheap as the one I posted yesterday. Hell, I gotta wear them once, right?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

My smart watch... Beat this Italo Fontana ( U-Boat )


----------



## wayneious (Feb 15, 2014)

Nothing like a $40 watch to make everyone in the offices head turn.


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Doing house work with the no worry watch


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

My newly arrived Zippo...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez Brass.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

The band that came on this was way too short... temporarily put it on a canvas band I had laying around... I kinda like it.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> The band that came on this was way too short... temporarily put it on a canvas band I had laying around... I kinda like it.


Then you should try these Italian made ones I have been buying from China on eBay.......they are super long. I just got the one I ordered for my Invicta but I have it on the last notch and it is still too big on my 7 in wrist.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Panerai homage.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Army35d (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

Newly arrived pre-owned Giez GS 1001-7A some nicks but like new band. Will enter work watch rotation.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zelos Helmsman


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

^^^ I'm jealous! All they have left is the brown dial and that's too much money for me to spend on my least favorite color. What kind of strap is that? It looks great, nice patina too.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

PRC200 Quartz Chrono on an EBay mesh.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

CuriousBob said:


> ^^^ I'm jealous! All they have left is the brown dial and that's too much money for me to spend on my least favorite color. What kind of strap is that? It looks great, nice patina too.


"least favorite"? So you're saying it's still a favorite then. 

Strap is the chestnut racing leather strap from BandRBands.com.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

DeVille until my Bond Smp is done









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

jonathanp77 said:


> CuriousBob said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ I'm jealous! All they have left is the brown dial and that's too much money for me to spend on my least favorite color. What kind of strap is that? It looks great, nice patina too.
> ...


Haha that's the problem, one day i like it, one day I dont. Thanks for the link though.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Just arrived today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Friday!


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Playing with my new (NOS) Timex I just got. Dat lume!


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

In the mail today.


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

Not sure I'm sold on this watch/strap combo, what do you guys think?




























Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

nathanpyoung said:


> Not sure I'm sold on this watch/strap combo, what do you guys think?


Honestly? Not feeling it. That dial deserves a nicer strap... something in a saddle leather maybe? A Croc would not look out of place. The other thing is the contrast stitching. Some watches benefit from the look, but I think it detracts from dressier watches.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I think it would look terrific on a dark green canvas strap.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Flashy blue rubber strap today to make an expensive watch look cheap, love it :-!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

nathanpyoung said:


> Not sure I'm sold on this watch/strap combo, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks very good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

This again.

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

For the evening...


----------



## spodley (Jul 13, 2013)

Speedy Date today


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Another stellar pic...


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

GlenRoiland said:


> Another stellar pic...


Damn it, another one. Mine better get here soon! o|:-d


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

5517 Soprod


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Fight!









Haha. The Vostok won. Plan to break in the strap over the weekend. I got some new tools and finally got the back of the ESQ back on with a fresh battery. Took a bunch of pics but the color sucks. May post, but effort...


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

INOX tonight.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This one for now


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Afternoon switch to


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Got this yesterday for only $380, needs a new crown though but still a bargain in my book









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

CW slimline.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SRP481


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

another Sumo on a nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

W&W-pose with the Alpha PO! Have a great saturday, guys


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Archimede Pilot bronze 39H


----------



## wilcoxen.4 (Jan 25, 2014)

Steinhart waiting for the wife in front of Kroger (Ohio grocery store)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The Original Solar G-Shock: Raysman DW-9350 MSJ Middle Sea Race, Japan Y


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wenger 1000m


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-303 Marlin


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Father's day with a little Pepsi, some Miller, and some pool action.


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)

Starting a new week with Mido Multifort 42mm


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

I'm wearing this beautiful Marine Star that my wonderful fiancé, my 4 year old, and my 9 month old got me for Father's Day today. I love the off white dial on the gunmetal case and bracelet. Also the crown and pushers barely protrude from the case, saving the back of my hand. Looks like my rotation is going to be seriously effected for a while.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wenger 1000m.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Got to let the Monster out occasionally.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'








'








'


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Fresh outa the box, with quick strap change.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ut1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Reactor Poseidon LE. Watch is super heavy and tough. Has "never dark" lume so it glows like a torch.


----------



## kevin_oomen (Jun 14, 2015)

My seiko solar, present of my wife!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from a device.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

This newly arrived piece of perfection


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Steinhart OVM on new zulu...


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mm31 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Triton with a Pav Ammo.........


----------



## cranx (Sep 29, 2012)

G Shock - Rock and Native from 1997


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tunasnacks (Jun 13, 2015)

Seiko Field Monster


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Loofa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like the size? If you don't mind me asking what is your wrist size? Good looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Got my new NATO for my Deep Blue so trying it out today


----------



## TheOriginalBIG (Jun 7, 2015)

My new Rodina that I picked up yesterday:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Piranha!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Cobra de Calibre California


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

New strap for Victorinox Basecamp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calzone2761 (Apr 16, 2015)

my kronen and sohne navigator


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Hamilton 923


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

In the OBX


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GW-M5610SD Desert Sand


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Wearing it DiCaprio style


----------



## noerror (Jun 11, 2015)

My Brandless Rodina with new leather strap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Malice 146 said:


> How do you like the size? If you don't mind me asking what is your wrist size? Good looking watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem! Thanks! My wrist is quite small at ~6in. This is my biggest watch though, but since the lugs are curved downwards it hugs the wrist quite well. Love the black and blue combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Loofa said:


> No problem! Thanks! My wrist is quite small at ~6in. This is my biggest watch though, but since the lugs are curved downwards it hugs the wrist quite well. Love the black and blue combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I think it looks quite good on your wrist. Love the colors, it's definitely on my list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

SRP409 on custom canvas strap by Dustin at N80Leather:


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The SUN021


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Astraeus said:


>


Wow nice what is it and where did u get it? It looks like a Patek Nautilus









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Cobra de Calibre Cali Dial on a Crown and Buckle Honey strap. Loving the combo


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Malice 146 said:


> Well I think it looks quite good on your wrist. Love the colors, it's definitely on my list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! If you have any questions about it let me know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez Brass!!

And every time I put it on I still can't believe it was £140!!


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B18 Bronze just in....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrayDog (Jun 19, 2015)

Orient Star Classic

Also.. first post!


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

I switched to my trusty Timex to get some work done in the garage.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

StrayDog said:


> Orient Star Classic
> 
> Also.. first post!
> 
> ...


Welcome! Nice watch too.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

cfw said:


> Wow nice what is it and where did u get it? It looks like a Patek Nautilus


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bagelsport-nautilus-homage-2018553.html


----------



## cranx (Sep 29, 2012)

Luminox 0201BO


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mmarks9156 (Feb 2, 2014)

New addition









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

New arrival


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## conntime (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Ocean Ghost II "Piranha" for Friday*


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Orient poseidon


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

sekAro:


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

My new purchase!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

I haven't worn this in a few weeks. My tastes are evolving and the dial is pretty busy but it is a fun watch to wear and I'm happy I picked it up this morning


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

My son at prom last night. Invicta 8926


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bathys 100Fathoms on another Milestone for Human kind!


----------



## horophilos (Sep 25, 2014)

*Citizen Men's BM8240-03E - for my tastes, super light, super comfortable, and barely noticeable. Have a good weekend. *


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My 'vintage' Typhoon mod


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

New NY2300 arrived today:



As with my Seiko 009 the uncomfortable rubber strap lasted less than 20 minutes before being swapped for a NATO:


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

AWG-M100A










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## patchief (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

One of my fav's


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Trying my skx007. Finally have one


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

AlexCristiano said:


> Trying my skx007. Finally have one


I bought one recently, you can't beat the value. You will love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Citizen Eco-Drive

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Brand new today!


----------



## Frank Gorelik (Jun 28, 2015)

14k omega, integral bracelet, circa 1970's


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Generic Chinese Pilot.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

Sea Ram 500 Automatic for Sunday


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

No watch at the moment. Today I wore a G-Shock to the gym, Lowes, and for a couple of hours while doing yard work. An Oris Aquis joined me for dinner with the family.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> No watch at the moment. Today I wore a G-Shock to the gym, Lowes, and for a couple of hours while doing yard work. An Oris Aquis joined me for dinner with the family.


Which Aquis do you own ?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Which Aquis do you own ?


Titanium, full-lume dial, really pleased with it so far.


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

Gerlach m/s Batory with a cup of tea on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## vinataba (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My Seiko Stargate MM Mod is getting some overdue wrist time


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Jaragar today


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

516 3 hander


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> Titanium, full-lume dial, really pleased with it so far.
> 
> View attachment 4471194


That is sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Casio Edifice for Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

That is one of the better Edifice watches I recall seeing, well done


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

Seiko 5 automatic










Enviado desde mi LG-D693n mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Steinhart "Pan Am" GMT Dual Time that I got last Thursday.....


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

rdwatch said:


> Steinhart "Pan Am" GMT Dual Time that I got last Thursday.....


That is stunning.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Another Sunday at the pool with a cold beer. Seems water and alcohol puts me in a happy place.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

From a little earlier today, but I'm still wearing it.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Melbourne Hawthorn


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Mesh bracelet just came in the mail, must say I love the look with thw alpha PO!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## bdbrick (Mar 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## dean.thurmanking (Jun 13, 2015)

Winner skeletal 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

This little big guy has been on the wrist non-stop (except for some strap changes)!


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Skx007


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

One of my watches that I've brought on holiday...saves me setting all of them and I can use this one to set the others! 🏻


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

This just arrived. Not bad...


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Just arrived, my less than $50 200mm beater from Swiss Legend. First impressions are it's a decent watch for the small price tag. Solid build, comfy strap and nice coloring.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

That S/L is a nice looking unit. How is the lume?


----------



## Charlie3755 (Mar 20, 2014)

16800

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

cmann_97 said:


> Casio Edifice for Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model is this?it looks superb!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zamboni (Feb 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tlgod (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Had to get a battery for the new (old) watch this morning and haven't taken it off since!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Lume is nothing to boast about but what do you expect from a $50 watch.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

love1981 said:


> What model is this?it looks superb!


Casio EFR-524L-1AVEF or EFR-524D-1AVEF I think.


----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

Bellos Sub-a-like today. Haven't worn it for ages then posted an old pic in reply to another thread and remembered how much I liked it.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

A unicorn showed up today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OVM2 today, missed this one for few days!










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

All dressy 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

Tovarisch said:


> Casio EFR-524L-1AVEF or EFR-524D-1AVEF I think.
> 
> View attachment 4494474


Thanks!your a ️

Now onwards to try and find one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leahorsfall (Jun 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sergey.insurance (Mar 22, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

citizen Octavia Perpetual


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

love1981 said:


> Thanks!your a ️
> 
> Now onwards to try and find one!




It's on amazon.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Even allowing for the terrible photo the 313 reminds me why I've got such a downer on Seiko Rubber.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## tunasnacks (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## solaris22 (May 24, 2010)

tunasnacks said:


>


What watch is that? It looks to me a Rolex replica.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Just arrived, swapped the bracelet out right away.


















Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

solaris22 said:


> What watch is that? It looks to me a Rolex replica.


Probably a Seiko modded to look similar to a Milgauss


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

A gully washer here in da Swamp!:roll:


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

BBAII....


----------



## Skitzo (Nov 18, 2014)

Letting the Cobra loose in the office.


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

rite now...


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

I think someone's more pleased than I am with my latest acquisition 😊


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Damasko DA36 for me today.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

solaris22 said:


> What watch is that? It looks to me a Rolex replica.


This is a Parnis. They have quite a few color combinations. Certainly inspired by the Rolex Milgauss.


----------



## Ken Tay (Apr 12, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 4505186


Wow.....what model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

f71 for now.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

It is an Invicta but with a Citizen movement in it. Perpetual calender


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

What year and is it available still? That is a very nice looking piece! bradjhomes posted this pic


----------



## 1986red5.0 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## mbunce (Aug 5, 2007)

Seiko 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbunce (Aug 5, 2007)

mbunce said:


> Seiko
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry for the lack of focus, color, composition, etc...

Skx007, Canada Day, Niagara Falls


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Christopher Ward Makaira With new strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

14381 Speedway


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing this rare white dial Orient Disk fer0200fd0 today.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Fresh off the mail, vintage Seiko 5


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Another present to me from me .

It's breathtakingly stunning in person. Size is a very modern 42mm...they must have seemed massive in the 70's.

Seiko 6138-0030 "Kakume"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Luminox.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## dean.thurmanking (Jun 13, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dean.thurmanking (Jun 13, 2015)

dean.thurmanking said:


> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Winner automatic

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Switched over to this for the evening:


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Found this one in a pawn shop for $65. Iv'e taken it diving several times with no problems at all for the last 4 yrs.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gggggggg G-unit!


----------



## seeahr8ch (Jun 29, 2015)

1st post!

Sporting a little 4th of July flair at the office on the last day before the long weekend.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Black MOP Lupah


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I won this leather NATO from a guy in China somewhere for $4.76 free shipping two weeks ago and got it today. I _hate _the feeling of nylon so I generally dont like NATOs but I cut the short strap off of this one and I like it. It feels nice and is not as bulky as regular NATOs.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Quittin' time!!



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Tlgod (Dec 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

Tlgod said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the brand and model ? Great watch   

Sent from a controlling device named LG G3...Time is a beautiful and deadly thing...


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

My newest addition... My chronoris 😍










Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Big H Bronzo.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And the piccy )









All the the machines hate me today )


----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

here she is. My recently acquired Marc and Sons.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

maxbaris said:


> here she is. My recently acquired Marc and Sons.


Looks good!i have been contemplating getting this!

What's the quality like? What's your take on it?
What size is your wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

I think it's time to land this thing


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

love1981 said:


> Looks good!i have been contemplating getting this!
> 
> What's the quality like? What's your take on it?
> What size is your wrist?
> ...


Sent you a PM.


----------



## JusticeG (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Jstead82 (Dec 28, 2013)

PO8500 45mm


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Pebble Steel


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

zumzum5150 said:


> Pebble Steel


That's going to look so retro some day soon! ;-)


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Henri Sandoz on a bund.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Zilla put on a show today.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Happy 4th of July!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy forth everyone!!

First day in service for this one...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy 4th from our neighborhood pool party. Drinking beer and watching the kiddos boogy to the DJ music.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Happy Fourth of July everybody


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

richnyc said:


> Happy Fourth of July everybody
> 
> View attachment 4540538


It's just another Saturday in most of the world


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

chuasam said:


> It's just another Saturday in most of the world


Ok then. Happy Fourth of July to my fellow Americans and happy "just another Saturday" to the rest of the world. 









Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

watching wimbledon. GO MONFILS!!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Malice 146 said:


> Ok then. Happy Fourth of July to my fellow Americans and happy "just another Saturday" to the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most people don't realise how big America is.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Waiting for the fireworks to start, meanwhile it's starting to drizzle, which kinda sucks.


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Not at all American but ... I love it so I don't care!
Little blurry, sorry


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Still enjoying my Certina action diver Ti on my new patio and fire pit.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Seiko SSA047 Superior today, with a handwinding & hacking 4r37a movement.








It has a unidirectional 120-click diver bezel & also an inner rotating compass chapter ring


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

A blessed and enjoyable Sunday to all.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Relaxing in the Hottub


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Aftermarket mesh on bambino! Yes, 1mm too small. Damn that lug width. Still, i like the look!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

F.C slimline


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

Bronze patina coming along nicely


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Titoni CosmoKing today


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

First time really wearing this....didn't notice til today the hour markers are actually cut into the dial not applied or painted. When you look close its actually a really cool 3D kinda look. I really am liking this watch!!!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tlgod (Dec 16, 2013)

My newest watch . It makes me feel "poor grand seiko" )

View attachment 4555146


View attachment 4555154


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing this panda dial Seiko SNN195 today, chronograph with 7t94 movement (1/5sec.)








I personally like it's symmetrical design, and of course it's panda dial.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Hot off the post van, I believe I have a new favourite...

Magrette Regattare chronograph. Loved it in pictures, but was blown away with it when I actually got hold of it. (also stunned by the massive box it comes it.)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wenger 1000m.


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Non-Swiss Non-Legend Typhoon


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

My least favorite watch but gave it some wrist time today to charge it up. Yes, I had to use the flash to get a picture in the mid day sun lol.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

A Vail Industries exclusive: Blurple!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

L&H Riccardo

It's a big watch. 42.5mm wide, 15.7mm thick.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

My new Mudman!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Finally got the band I ordered for my Invicta. The soft pebbled leather really works better than the thick Italian leather one I put on it before.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

.


----------



## SeikoRob (Jul 3, 2015)

Unknown model


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## vinataba (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

My less apreciated watch for years but hasn't left my wrist once during the last 2 weeks !

Don't know why but I like it a lot at the moment 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

ironborn said:


> Wowee! Beautiful!


TY sir.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

zephyrnoid said:


> View attachment 4354569
> 
> My smart watch... Beat this Italo Fontana ( U-Boat )


Almost as big as an Invicta...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Malice 146 said:


> This again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


Bauhaus on a budget... Loving it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## fkitch (Jul 29, 2013)

Beater for summer time


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Christopher Ward C11 Makaira Pro 500 in orange just in









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

1st generation BC3


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Slight change of pace today!


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

pick dug up on phone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

8926OB


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

cpl said:


> L&H Riccardo
> 
> It's a big watch. 42.5mm wide, 15.7mm thick.
> 
> ...


42mm??? Thats a mid size compared to my Invicta. Its pictured here next to my 40mm Explorer 2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)

Big Crown ProPilot can go formal


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Blurple Orthos Prototype on a black leather NATO from NSC.











Don't you just love when a piece of dust appears after you've wiped it clean for the third time and you don't notice it until you post the pic?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Orange Orient Poseidon for a rainy Wednesday


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Love the way the light reflects off it!


----------



## jedisteampunk (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi guys some nice pieces there, anyway here's mine.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Freshly arrived this afternoon... I love it!
*


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## chrisre (Mar 16, 2015)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Seiko SNL017 Sportura (kinetic 7L22 caliber) today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Still with Bali Ha'i today, have a good one
*


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not long back taken delivery of the L.E. C5

View attachment 4591106


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Antiquarius (Jul 6, 2015)

:-!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## jedisteampunk (Mar 25, 2015)

One of my other Rusians,


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Warnersaur (Jul 8, 2015)

Catching the late afternoon sun 
*edit forgot to change the date o|


----------



## jnbr19867 (Jun 11, 2009)

Planet Orient


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I was supposed to break in new Cordura, but I put it on a Hirsch sheep instead.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## 1986red5.0 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Same watch, different strap


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Warnersaur said:


> Catching the late afternoon sun
> *edit forgot to change the date o|











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

EPOS Sportive Diver


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Got it yesterday and still wearing it....I have watches coming today and tomorrow so I am sure that will change.


----------



## jedisteampunk (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Freshly arrived Sea Viper


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lim-Tec M8 for this afternoon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

LLD on firehose


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I got two watches today in the mail so this is the one I have on now.


----------



## patchief (May 18, 2015)

Bulova 96A137...on my personal 'upper diameter' limit, but I think this watch looks great. No noticeable time loss/gain in months (kept on a winder when not on my wrist).


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## SeikoRob (Jul 3, 2015)

Then one of my 12yr old boys stole it. Dang NATOs fit any size wrist.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Because it's that kind of day.......


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

My new Chr.WARD C7 Rapide MkII v390









David


----------



## SK75 (May 30, 2015)

I am wearing this today







which was pretty affordable. I think I'll wear it for a few weeks! ):


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Casual!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

SK75 said:


> I am wearing this today
> View attachment 4614506
> 
> which was pretty affordable. I think I'll wear it for a few weeks! ):


Hey, hope you get better soon!


----------



## jedisteampunk (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## kilicturan (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

This monster today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Tried a new band, I think it works.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jedisteampunk (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Have a blessed Sunday everyone.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A pretty good photo of the window reflecton and a mucky bezelled MM300.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

SRP313


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

On a BC strap.


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

I've hung around for a while: this is my first post. Wearing today my Rolex DateJust 16233 on TT jubilee bracelet -- a present from wifey after surviving serious brain surgery a while ago. dave:


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Just in time before tomorrow!


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Something different for my Tropik B


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jedisteampunk (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## jvingerhoets1 (Jul 29, 2014)

New arrival. Bought at a local pawn shop


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The gen 1 OM on rubber.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And its just as pretty from the back!!


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

Have a great day.







GXW56.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Switched for the afternoon. The reborn Seiko Sottsass. Would love to find an original!


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## jedisteampunk (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

New arrival Sinn 104









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

New Arrival with new strap


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Right now, it's my new Orient Blue Ray that I just love. This shot shows the "blue rays" that show up in almost any light.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm falling for this huge affordable Columbia.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

On oyster, this piece looks good on any strap/etc! So versatile!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just for fun!


----------



## CrazyCat (Nov 14, 2014)

I got this one used: it had the bezel misplaced, and the lume ruined.

After a visit to the watchmaker, and a bit of light polishing, it came out like this:









I thought I'd never wear this kind of bracelet, but it really stands out, and gets lots of attention!


----------



## SK75 (May 30, 2015)

Wearing my trusty Nautec,







on the wrong arm because, as previously shown, my left hand will be in a cast for a while.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Laid up on bed rest after a few days in the hospital. Ive tried on every watch i have but right now I'm wearing my Sea Ram. Arguably the best 99 bucks I ever spent.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

A more casual Cocktail time


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

MDV106 overlooking the Virginia Beach boardwalk.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bobamarkfett (Feb 14, 2011)

Squale Classic









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Skitzo (Nov 18, 2014)

New purchases. Picked up the Ray yesterday off some school kid, and my straps4acure NATO was waiting for me when I got home.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> New arrival Sinn 104
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful, beautiful watch. 
I was browsing their website and almost pulled the trigger. 
Splendid and one of the few offerings today that come in a normal size.


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

Maratac Mid on stainless steel bracelet


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SK75 (May 30, 2015)

Today I am wearing my current favorite.















My TAG Aquaracer. Although a bit tight on my right hand (only 4 1/2 weeks until my cast comes off)

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Debut:


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Back to what brought me here.


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

My reference watch for the calendar till 2050 or for the next owner after I






die.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Victorinox INOX Blue


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

South Padre Island!


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Right now I am wearing my Slava while racking up chips in Texas Holdem!








Edit: I won the hand above and cashed out +$344! Woo HOO!


----------



## greydog (Jul 13, 2010)

Deep Blue CalDiver 500









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greydog (Jul 13, 2010)

Oops double post. Will try to delete from computer don't see a way from phone
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MartinVang (Apr 7, 2015)

Right now Im wearing the watch my Father gave me in my 18th birthday, his old Air King from around ´78.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My first mesh arrived. Kinda like it on the Laguna


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

In Love.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

ZODIAC SPEED DRAGON CHRONOGRAPH-TITANIUM


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

MartinVang said:


> Right now Im wearing the watch my Father gave me in my 18th birthday, his old Air King from around ´78.
> View attachment 4678938


Wonderful! What a gift.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Picking the 023 up at lunchtime and not wearing it until I had sized the bracelet in the evening was nearly more than I could stand.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wenger 1000m.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Freestyle Mariner Tide








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

This just came in the mail today, so I had to post it. My first Seiko.


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Delivered this morning, then off to work and now on my wrist...


----------



## bobos tapatalk (Jan 6, 2014)

Poslano sa mog GT-N7100 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Back to stealth mode... love this diver, so comfortable.


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sent from my D6633 using Tapatalk


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calzone2761 (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Croton CX2 - CX328013SPOR*

A little on the small side at 38mm & relatively large bezel, but I love the international/signal orange dial.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Same as yesterday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## SK75 (May 30, 2015)

It's the weekend, so: a bit leisure!







It still is one of my favorites.


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

mm on shark with ennebi buckle today


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Love that combo! Looks great!


Calzone2761 said:


> View attachment 4684674


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Blumo gets a day out.


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B20 just arrived









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Very strong lume for about 20 seconds. Then it turns poopy and weak. Not bad for a $100 watch though.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

I was out to breakfast this morning when I noticed that it was actually 10.10am, so I didn't have much choice other than to take a photo. And lets face it, what pic thread doesn't need another 007?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Victorinox Original XL- Red


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Citizen model BN0085-01E


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

shorts and a short sleeved shirt (nothing else bar a watch)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

OK so I'm cheap date and behind the times with the OM. I like it and it matches my swim trunks.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zodiac Sea Wolf today


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Tomorrow's watch tonight.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

10:10 with the Alpha PO on mesh. Have a great monday everyone!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

DLC Oris Titan


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

Omega Constellation Chronograph my Dad passed to me when I finished med school. It's almost 20 years old now and my most cherished watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SK75 (May 30, 2015)

I only wear it because I was stupid enough to buy it online.







It's way too big. Probably my least worn watch.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sober Monday...


----------



## Charlie48 (Jun 10, 2014)

My new 8926OB!


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

New in my affordable collection. Mako XL with Hirsch strap.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Still loving my new Mako USA.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Started the morning with this


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## brookwaters01 (Jul 4, 2015)

A pink g-string and a nipple piercing


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

brookwaters01 said:


> A pink g-string and a nipple piercing
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Got a comedian here, guys. See how he used the vagueness of the topic to insert his hilarious joke? A master of his craft.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

SMP ceramic 50th anniversary









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Very rare vintage Darwil.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Just two seconds in the sun and the lume fires up and stays lit for hours.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## SK75 (May 30, 2015)

Wearing one of my all time favorites







My trusty Rado Diastar Diamaster.

sorry for the upside down one. Don't know how to get rid of the attached file.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

A few meetings today


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Orange Orient Poseidon. It's an amazing watch!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Armitron on brown leather with my new yellow silk shirt........I am a sucker for silk. I am like a zombie when I see one, I just take it to the register and push my wallet to the cashier like I am a monkey.


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

It felt like a Hammy kind of day.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Right now: Nivrel Coeur de la Sarre Sarrebourg


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 4725882


New arrival ?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> New arrival ?


Indeed


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Keithcozz said:


>


Nice! Have one of those!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Gavox Legacy Navy


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SK75 (May 30, 2015)

Seemed like a good day for my Timex.









Although wearing it on the wrong hand isn't fun. My cast will probably be on the left one for another 5 weeks.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

It just doesn't seem to want to give any wrist-time to any of its siblings...


----------



## jnbr19867 (Jun 11, 2009)

Wenger Cockpit Chronograph with aftermarket strap. LOVE it and might just have to get the black version too!


----------



## unwatched (Mar 11, 2008)

A sheer pink nightie and.... Ugh, wait, wrong forum. My 1965 Luch.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

^^ ha!


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

A Parnis GMT on a black Hadley Roma Kevlar strap:


----------



## vizsladog (Jan 4, 2009)

Sea Star


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

This year's Father's Day gift. Looks black in the pic but the case and bracelet are gunmetal.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Rounic (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## jvingerhoets1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Orient ER2F004T on mesh


----------



## SK75 (May 30, 2015)

Just got my brandnew TAG Heuer Formula 1 Calibre 5 an hour ago, so of course I am wearing it.









I was a bit late to get the whole automatic thing.


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sent from my D6633 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nite icon for today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

My favorite yard work watch.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Depth Gauge on Obris Morgan rubber...


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Just got this today. Been wanting one for a while. 36mm.


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Just got this today. Been wanting one for a while. 36mm.


Not what I can call affordable, but a beautiful piece!


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

Still ticking.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Mac4095 said:


> Still ticking.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4751962&d=1437698067"]
> 
> ...


Now this is cool! I just read up on these demonstrators after seeing that dial for the first time.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

A major grail for me.

Rolex Explorer 114270 from 2007, my girls birth year, and something she could easily wear one day.

It's just flat out classy. As much as I like the current Explorer, I now see what the big deal is with the 36mm size.


















This one will definitely rock the boat as far as my collection.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi guys, long time no see. 

Got this in a trade yesterday. A colleague loved my Timex T49905 on a pvd/tan Natostrapco nato and traded it off my wrist for his Nighthawk. Rocking it on a 22mm Alpha strap for now.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## david3 (Aug 18, 2011)

The Seiko SRP315 that I just got.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

godfather0917 said:


> View attachment 4756826


I like leather with this watch! Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Negakinu said:


> Hi guys, long time no see.
> 
> Got this in a trade yesterday. A colleague loved my Timex T49905 on a pvd/tan Natostrapco nato and traded it off my wrist for his Nighthawk. Rocking it on a 22mm Alpha strap for now.
> 
> View attachment 4756058


That carbon fiber strap looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nite Icon 209L for Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Airboss


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

New beater arrived today.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## secret3933 (Oct 18, 2014)

a red ST5 by Seagull Tianjin


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Well I expected my Helgray Silverstone first...but this guy arrived today...


----------



## unwatched (Mar 11, 2008)

Komandirskie MO ZAKAZ on a leather Warsaw Pact strap. Haven't worn this one in quite a while, it was overdue for some wrist time.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh yeah. Orthos on new vanilla-scented natural rubber strap, now available in 6 colors at www.lewandhuey.com/accessories.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Seems to be my daily watch as of late. I didn't want to scratch my good watches at work again. I have some cheap Timex's and a Gruen I may wear .


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## 1986red5.0 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nearly beer o'clock...


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Here is a three-fer. I got the blue leather deployment strap for my blue Invicta (I felt like an idiot until I figured out how to use the wrap-around-friction style buckle) so did some moving around. The blue deployment is a bit thin but I think it works color-wise. The deployment buckle is simply the easiest one I have ever used and is big enough to easily get my hand through, which most I have tried are not. Black mesh to the grey Invicta since for some reason the 20mm Black meshes are a bit thinner than the silver and silver mesh to the bigger Croton.


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

AlexCristiano said:


> Not what I can call affordable, but a beautiful piece!


That's my eventual Grail watch.
Meanwhile...


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

On a sunny day I can't resist wearing this. It really comes alive.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

LT again .... Love the new curved leather bands









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Orient green marshall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Do you carry any spares in your wallet?



docvail said:


> Oh yeah. Orthos on new vanilla-scented natural rubber strap, now available in 6 colors at www.lewandhuey.com/accessories.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not sure I'm going to be able to get this one off my wrist for awhile, other than to change straps.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## joe montana (Sep 20, 2010)

Bodyblue said:


> I have a few Lorus and I really like them...even my wife has a Sports Lumibrite Diver. The lume cannot be beat at 5 times the price, its that good.
> View attachment 4273106


Can you post a lume shot, 30min after light exposure or more? Really interested, because I wanted to buy one myself. Thanks!!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just in........
Lum-Tec B3 carbon / only 5 made!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Because 1:41:01 would have been too damn late...


----------



## Antiquarius (Jul 6, 2015)

Pulsar by RAF.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Antiquarius said:


> Pulsar by RAF.


Awesome little thing. I love mine to bits. If it had some sapphire instead of mineral it would come close to the perfect affordable.


----------



## email.james (Jun 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Taking inspiration from Negakinu (welcome back), titanium Nighthawk on the Alpha carbon!

















Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## Antiquarius (Jul 6, 2015)

Negakinu said:


> Awesome little thing. I love mine to bits. If it had some sapphire instead of mineral it would come close to the perfect affordable.


100 % true. What I do like the most are the ... pencil hands


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Shopping for shoes for the kids today...and as I'm waiting and holding a pair for my daughter, while my son is trying on a pair, I glance down and see a perfect wrist shot opp. LOL


----------



## Field (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

Casio 79QS -39


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Field said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice B21 !!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Field (Jul 20, 2013)

I love it. I had a lumzilla that broke and they told me they couldn't fix and but have me the b21 for half price. Gonna get new movement and fix myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

DA38

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Halios Tropik B


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Vracer111 (Feb 1, 2013)

Off the bracelet and onto one of my straps for the first time... one of my most favorite straps too...


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Getting a walk in before it rains!


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

50th anniversary Bond Ceramic SMP










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jedisteampunk (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The yellow M nearly makes up for the total lack of Sun today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna again today.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

castlk said:


>


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

JG for Sunday morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> View attachment 4778338
> 
> 
> Getting a walk in before it rains!


Ooo. What shrouded Seiko Solar is that?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

karlito said:


> Ooo. What shrouded Seiko Solar is that?


It's a Seiko SBDL021J. It comes as standard with a compass bezel, which I swapped for a Yobokies steel 60 min bezel insert.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Johnny. I too would have to get rid of the compass bezel (useless to me) and replace it with a 60min.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Panzera; Breurer 44


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> Halios Tropik B


Love that strap. I've got mine on the included Nato for summer, but that distressed leather is fantastic. Well played!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Latest Pickup
New strap being ordered.










Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## ClockOnMyWrist (Jul 25, 2015)

Candino (Got it as an 18th Birthday birthday present) C4409/1 in Rose Gold with a black leather band. First watch to start my watch collection.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Mikerccie said:


> Latest Pickup
> New strap being ordered.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Very nice. I don't know Rolex well... is that early 1950s, pre-Explorer? It looks a lot like the "Everest" Oyster.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Finally I got my own Cocktail Time


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## earl1995lfc (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my XT1039 using Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Seiko for Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Csm615 (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos on new vanilla-scented natural rubber strap, now available in 6 colors at lewandhuey.com/accessories.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll be darned if I know why WUS is turning this sideways, but here's the blacktie Cerb from Lew & Huey's new mod program!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

New arrival.


----------



## nitroproof (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)

Nuff said


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Getting off the subway in financial district where most people have rolexes and other dressier or more serious pieces with a dressier look, it's fun to wear a more summery watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Mid 70's Seiko


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just sized this and set it.


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Casio AQ-S800W on a Ali silicone deployant strap. Dirty day beater watch.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Wow! Very nice. I don't know Rolex well... is that early 1950s, pre-Explorer? It looks a lot like the "Everest" Oyster.


It is from 1955 according to the serial number. It is an oyster with a handwind movement. I really dig it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trojanhov (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Morning riding.. With my sm300










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MaleBox said:


> Morning riding.. With my sm300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy that's sweet !!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

DA45, just arrived. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Airboss tonight.


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

Been hot here the last few days so I've been watering daily.


----------



## 5150XF (Jul 24, 2009)

Favorite DD 18238! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HDWatchGeek (May 6, 2012)

Nothing...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Android Divemaster Predator w/ETA 2824.2 for Thursday*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The one that started this madness.


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Navihawk AT


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

A year ago... Well back then I did not fancy divers. Had a change of heart. This one is so good looking as is, that I am even pondering the possibility NOT to mod it. :think:


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Dagaz









Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## eee (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Timex T2N812










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Valkyr

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rsenio (Oct 29, 2014)

Actually had both going today, but back to black for the rest of the day


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Casio W201 on a black 18mm NATO. Simple watch for a simple day.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Pathfinder


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

SKX007









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Eads Companion

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_cocktosen (Apr 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Long hot day ahead










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the Monsters comes out to play.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

An hour polishing the case and .....


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Life us too short. Buy all the watches you like.
Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Heading home after a long day of fishing.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Beautiful day to enjoy the pond and a Hamilton Jazzmaster.


----------



## Solicitor (Oct 4, 2014)

For today. ..


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Ingy AMG

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Omega Speedmaster hasn't come off for a while, so time for a change...

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

To celebrate the Richmond Tigers magnificent win against the Mighty Hawks on Friday.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m
*


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Warnersaur (Jul 8, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Artego 500m
> *


That dial is great


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Two of my favorite Micro Brands combined.

@Halios Blue Laguna on @Aevig blue fire hose strap.



















Life us too short. Buy all the watches you like.
Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Still with the modded sxk007









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## woodychau (Sep 30, 2011)

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Wonky white balance turning C3 into BGW9 tint... notch bad..


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## metalaphid (Apr 21, 2014)

Another day with one of my favourite pieces. Panda!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Warnersaur said:


> That dial is great


Thanks man!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Currently wearing my new Steiny GMT.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Drew_Woo (Dec 8, 2014)

Got this new thing on today!


----------



## claudio1612 (Aug 4, 2015)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Diver's edition 500m

Sent from my SM-G7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

A pawn shop find for $60.00


----------



## Trankster (Aug 29, 2014)

Feeling Speedy today

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Airboss in low light. The polished numerals and hands look awesome IMO


----------



## stubborn_beast (Mar 22, 2014)

Orient Chicane on an Etsy rally strap. This watch is much better looking in person than any photos I have seen.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

This MD 708 was waiting for me when I got home.









Came with a junk strap so put it on this NATO.

Also a new strap for a different watch.









Trying to decide what to wear when I go out to eat.

This one won.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Orient SK 21 Jewels (c. 1973)


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Wearing my A7 while waiting for my daughter who is in her conditiong class for basetball team tryouts. She's entering highschool this year. Hope she makes the team.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Skitzo (Nov 18, 2014)

Getting some sun, on a quick walk break from work.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

What's funny is I have about 40 watches and this is the cheapest one and I wear it the most. Maybe because I don't care if I scratch it.


----------



## gundamzero (Jun 30, 2015)

jjolly said:


>


That is beautiful, what is it??


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

What is the upper level of affordable?

Anyway, in my usual post a message in here when something arrives, I present the *Stowa Antea KS 41*.

I love my cheap Nomos homage by Rodina, but at 39mm it was just a shade too small for me. So the hunt continued for a similar but larger watch and when this 41mm Stowa turned up on here for sale I couldn't resist even though it was in a different price bracket.

This is now close to my perfect 'smart' wear watch. If I have a small niggle, it's that I wish it dropped the odd numbers as the Rodina and Nomos do. The 5 and 7 are just a little too close to the sub dial.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi all, new to the forum here. Wearing my Sector 850 anadigit, I prefer the lighter quartz watches during summertime. I think that a quartz would be less susceptible to heat or direct sunlight, right?



This watch has a led screen that bodes really well with the sapphire top, it looks like the indexes are short of flowing midair. Plus it turns blueish if seen at an angle.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

That's nice Jerry, what is it? and what size is it? Looks a bit like Junghams Max Bill with no branding.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Momentum Torpedo arrived today. Bezel numbers painted black with a paint pen. On a nylon leather red striped band.


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

SO&CO 5025.1 Amazon special. It's actually... pretty nice. Quite pleased for $40 anyway.


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

New arrival that I put a black bezel and band on.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Just back from vacation and this was waiting........four new Invicta Pro Divers within 8 weeks and all with _perfect_ quality control.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## igory76 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Vintage Heuer Diver


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Bond 50th ceramic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Snorkel II


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sea Wolf today


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

I may flip this "homage", but I may not, since after timing it for two days, I find that it has lost only four seconds!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Lew & Huey Cerberus


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

At this moment, my Maratac Pilot (big, old style) on a really cool nato. Never thought I'd put this watch on a nato, but it just looks and feels very good. Who knew?









Love that onion stem at five o'clock. Do remember to be kind.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TooPoorForThis (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)

My Helson Shark Diver hasn't left my wrist since Monday


----------



## silviu.banateanu (May 23, 2015)

Vintage Atlantic Worldmaster

Trimis de pe al meu LG-D855 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## jn76 (Aug 12, 2014)

690enduror.blogspot.fi


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Tacticool g shock for casual Friday here in NYC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Fridays are his:










Bought new 20 years ago ($2400 ), probably will pass to my son 20 years from now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Cheap watch Friday... despite the fact that the "water resistance" can't even stand up to a warm breath, this watch is probably my favorite beater (especially on the mesh strap).


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Citizen Military


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Glycine Combat Sub all day:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## iamGHANA (Jun 8, 2015)

Hamilton Jazzmaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My new one


----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Trying plain black leather on my new Pro Diver. I have a two tone brown and black on the way as well.


----------



## zaksbro (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)

Old trusty


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Combat Sub again today:


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Tudor Prince Oysterdate on a simple casual NATO.

Case and crown are signed Rolex. This has the prettiest movement I have ever seen for a dressed-up ETA.


















Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## LeftyLogic (Jun 16, 2015)

zaksbro said:


>


Half past a freckle, quarter past a hair? ;-)


----------



## TooPoorForThis (Mar 7, 2014)

Mikerccie said:


> Tudor Prince Oysterdate on a simple casual NATO.
> 
> Case and crown are signed Rolex. This has the prettiest movement I have ever seen for a dressed-up ETA.
> 
> ...


i'm a sucker for pretty movements. care to show us?


----------



## TooPoorForThis (Mar 7, 2014)

had a brain fart tinkering with my bracelet, decided i kinda liked it.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My Tsunami 'Godzilla'....well it's Japanese, it's green and it can live 300m under the sea, what else am I going to call it?!


----------



## stockjock1975 (Oct 22, 2009)

Platona for me right now.


----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Casio STB1000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My Tsunami 'Godzilla'....well it's Japanese, it's green and it can live 300m under the sea, what else am I going to call it?!
> 
> View attachment 4924129


Wow love it!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Still with my Ronin Rotomatic today
*


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Zelos Chroma Skeleton one-off


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

CuriousBob said:


> Zelos Chroma Skeleton one-off


Looks great, I actually requested one of those, but it arrived with lots of little gouges around the rim (where the bezel was removed to swap the different coloured chapter ring I'm guessing), so I returned it for a regular steel skeleton with the silver/white dial.


----------



## Gallowaystx (Jul 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

TooPoorForThis said:


> i'm a sucker for pretty movements. care to show us?


The iPhone camera doesn't do a great job but you can see the Geneva stripes on the rotor and the "waves" on the plates. I always called the "waves" machine jeweling since it looks like machine jeweled gun parts to me.

























Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

zaksbro said:


>


Very nice landscaping!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

hwa said:


> View attachment 4796602
> 
> I'll be darned if I know why WUS is turning this sideways, but here's the blacktie Cerb from Lew & Huey's new mod program!


Nice!


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

This but having the usual strap choice dilemma


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

I couldn't resist this face.










Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me in Instagram @EL_GEEK


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

Blue Ray on a leather nato. Picture not taken today though...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SwingModern (Apr 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Vacation finally


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Meshy Laguna today


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Bruno Söhnle Glashütte


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DougG (May 4, 2015)

Gorgeous - what brand/model?


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Something different for the weekend.










Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller II LE
*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The OSD gets to bask in some rare Yorkshire Sun.


----------



## DCWatchBos (Jan 17, 2015)

Today it's a Seiko SKX007J.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

The reason I'm selling most of my other watches


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

For me, its time to sell this one -


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Much more my speed on a vanilla scented strap.









Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MrBacchus (Apr 17, 2015)

Steelix today


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Grilling with my C60 Trident.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

DA38 again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Casio F-91W the king of cheap digital watches.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*For my 30th birthday Benarus Megalodon
*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Reverso Monday.


































Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## kyle72 (May 13, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*For this evening Yellow Deep Blue Juggernaut 







*


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Bonne journée


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Fromanteel Amsterdam by Night; a Dutch, swiss made watch









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Antiquarius (Jul 6, 2015)

Precista by RAF.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

The OTHER Tank Watch.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Deep Blue Sea Ram


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Fresly arrived this afternoon Shumate Diver
*


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

Returned from Charlotte to find these two new arrivals.

AMW-S320








MDV-103








Got the MDV-103 on now after a band adjustment also had to remove the silver day frame that was tumbling around on the face of the watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just came off the beach from day 3 at Pensacola.


----------



## SRix (Jan 4, 2014)

NightHawk


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4962673


Hi Jerry, saw a lot of your pictures of this watch but couldn't find maker / model. Care to share?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Powerjet 9100 for Wednesday*


----------



## damali (Jun 8, 2015)

Thomas Earnshaw Beagle


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Kemaal (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

The best in my collection! However the flaws are... It's way too big and needs curved Down lugs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

8926ob , pawn shop find, $45


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna getting ready for day 4 at the beach.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New to me M18 Lum-Tec









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

Just reinstalled the day window frame and happy with myself for not destroying the watch.








Picture with missing frame.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Changed the band from the huge thick one with orange stitching. This one may not look as snazzy but it is a lot more comfortable and I dont keep catching the giant buckle on stuff.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Lew and Huey Cerberus

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

White today


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

White thursday it is!!! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Last full day of vacation. Blue Acionna by the pool.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

Bambino.... Bambino


----------



## SK75 (May 30, 2015)

Wearing my Nautec Deep Sea GMT


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DougG (May 4, 2015)

My Hennepin is on duty this morning. I'm very tempted to buy the black version as well. b-)

This afternoon I'm having lunch with a friend - I'll probably wear my new SNKN01 again so he can see it.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Kemaal (May 28, 2014)




----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

The infamous Watch Of Death.....first time I have had it on since the guy tried to rob me.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last day at the beach and back home to reality.


----------



## drewlgt (Jul 12, 2013)

The flash really washed out the orange in that pic...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 5001441


What is this?
I really like the simplicity and functional focus of this dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

drewlgt said:


> The flash really washed out the orange in that pic...


Love that watch....great strap combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

cmann_97 said:


> Love that watch....great strap combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What color stitching on strap? .... Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

GD100-1B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drewlgt (Jul 12, 2013)

cmann_97 said:


> What color stitching on strap? .... Looks great!Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The stitching is dark brown. I like your blue dial m series too!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Today was a Citizen Signature Grand Classic day


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX011 again today:


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Rolex Explorer I 114270.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## SK75 (May 30, 2015)

My fancy looking but very affordable Invicta 8928OB


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Good Morning everyone!

Orient Mako right now... I think I'll put it on this RAF that I got a while back. *:-d


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

drewlgt said:


> Thanks! The stitching is dark brown. I like your blue dial m series too!


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

SK75 said:


> My fancy looking but very affordable Invicta 8928OB
> View attachment 5008849


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

drewlgt said:


> Thanks! The stitching is dark brown. I like your blue dial m series too!


I've got the M18 and looking for alternate bands.....yours has a very nice contrast......Ive got an brownish orange coming in ..... I'll post it if it looks any good ..... Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Switched to Orthos this afternoon for me.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Kai Saarto (Aug 16, 2015)

galliano said:


>


Looks good with the shirt.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DB T100 and my wife with her Nighthawk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Timex Expedition


----------



## dnlbroun (Jan 19, 2013)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 5022209


That is truly stunning. What's the brand?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Zodiac ZO2303. This thing is bulletproof. 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

Watering the grass.


----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)

.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Six-quat-deux (Aug 12, 2015)

Joe Average McWatch represent.


----------



## Kai Saarto (Aug 16, 2015)

This is the one that made me a collector/watch enthusiast. Its Ingersoll Bison 36 automatic. I bought it couple of years ago online for my wife. Should have realized that a watch called Bison is a) HUGE and b) for MEN. Well, strange things happens when you do online shopping late at night and don't bother to read description.

When the watch arrived I was flabbergasted with the size. When I wear it, it looks like I have strapped a frickin analog alarm clock on my wrist.

Still, I love it. On the backside is a peeking window that shows the innards at work. It really says "look at me" when I walk into room.

I decided to keep it for myself and bought a much smaller Kenneth Cole Quartz with similar looks for wifey.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The new kid on the block has yet to see the inside of the safe.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)

Speedy pro and historic company today.


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

A little PM OVM.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## SK75 (May 30, 2015)

This is my most affordable watch. A "James Tyler", a brand exclusive to amazon

















No complaints.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Main summer piece










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

i am wearing this with the new strap from patrik aka Cloverstrap


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue XL.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just in......Magrette









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

This cheap Quartz Fossil that I received as a work anniversary gift got a new life yesterday thanks to her new strappy dress.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Sea Ram 500 Automatic for Wednesday*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

SKX011J


----------



## leoric (Dec 5, 2012)

Today is Alpha on my wrist


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The new 57J gets an airing.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## pechamuha (Jun 23, 2014)

Just got yesterday.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Seiko Sea Urchin on Gunny strap. Happy Thursday!


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Aggie88 said:


> Seiko Sea Urchin on Gunny strap. Happy Thursday!


You just made me click that "buy now" button!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Felt like being a Monster today.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Whatta my wearing?
Nothing as nice as watches pictured.
So I jus keep on plugging away I'll find my Grail somewhere,

Lou Snutt


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

A pawn shop find,Invicta 8926ob NIB. $45 still in the plastic wrapping. SCORE! Has become a quick favorite of mine. A lot of people say it looks like a Rolex from a distance. Has only gained 2 sec over 2 days. I'm impressed! I have some expensive Citizen quartz and even a radio set Casio that aren't that accurate.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

A little mellow today



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A not so good side shot of my blue Bambino is about as arty as I get.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

A twenty year old, beaten up, badly scratched, dead and unloved that was going in my wheelie bin, until I decided to give it some tlc (just need to re-adjust the crappy sheetmetal end-links and she'll be near mint).


----------



## San8 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

JetsonGospel said:


> A little mellow today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand why these watches don't get more respect. I think they're nice looking, and inexpensive.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)

sick day attire, sweats, a purple t-shirt that's about 4 sizes too big, and the Invicta 8928 on perlon


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

steadyrock said:


> I don't understand why these watches don't get more respect. I think they're nice looking, and inexpensive.


I am fully with you, I love my DW's and they are so simple and they can smoothly into a nato mode. Cheers


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

Loving the 70s vibe of this new Seiko chrono I just picked up. Paired it with a custom horween strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Timex Expedition Acadia.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

VSA Airboss


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

A real bargain, this one. Outside:










Inside:


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

Bargain here too !!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's undoubtedly a beautiful watch but I can't help feeling that your scale of "Affordability" is a little different to mine. 
Maybe I should just think less and spend more.
Enjoy it. 
Here's what I'm wearing today.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 5058153


What.
Is.
This?

Cmon Jerry P. Stop keeping it a secret! (unless I missed a post elsewhere - then sorry.)
Love the style of this watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

Can't forget the vintage tissot on a SS mesh


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Saturday morning early ride with my GD 100










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Benarus Megalodon for a nice sunny day!
*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

VSA INOX


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Seiko 6139 - 6022 from 1971

Recent aquisition, it came on a black suede strap but I prefer it on one of my 70's style bracelets

Definitely reworked (with the obligitory bodged re-lume and wrong sub hand, it was cheap so what the hell!) but all working nicely and getting a lot of wrist time this week


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)

Arrived yesterday from a seller on WUS.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

On the beach with my skx:








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostSeven (Mar 3, 2015)

My latest purchase, Casio AE1200


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-tec V4 shark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Blue Rodina in the sun en route to a funeral.









Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Sterile sub on BandRbands vintage racing strap:


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Had to give my 17 year old a little wrist time.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Wonderfull diver ...

Bonne journée


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Breitling in the minivan baby


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

XL with lume dial.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Raymond Weil









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Rite now... *


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## SRix (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Blue Omega ceramic SMP on brown leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Cocktail Time


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

I know the watch snob called Nixon a ticking joke of a watch company but I like the looks of them.









Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Afternoon switch to Luminox 2002 Traveler. 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

fskywalker said:


> Blue Omega ceramic SMP on brown leather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice "Affordable" fskywalker.

Rolex and Omega are not what I expected to see in this thread...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lazuli22 (Mar 24, 2015)

end of night shift


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The rubber of the 2300 and I getting on surprisingly well together.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lilphilw (Aug 10, 2015)

My go too watch


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Bulova Marine Star


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Lunchtime.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## jpk207 (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Sea Ram 500 Automatic for Wednesday*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## pavel.schroder (Apr 12, 2015)

Odesláno z mého GT-I9195 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linuxs (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Clockworkblueorange said:


> Bargain here too !!
> 
> View attachment 5082186


Here too. I got this Navitimer for $1550
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdbrick (Mar 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

cfw said:


> Here too. I got this Navitimer for $1550
> 
> View attachment 5137682
> 
> ...


Nice! May I ask where you got it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Artix Date 40mm:


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't see a lot of these around here:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Seiko SRP275K1. Finally arrived today. Registered mail delivery time from Singapore to US was 16 long days.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

cpl said:


> Nice! May I ask where you got it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bidorbuy in South Africa, our version of Ebay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Still the most precise Quartz I've seen










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## Saintsfan3355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Divemaster 200

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Evening switch to the Mako XL









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Chossid (May 7, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Never get bored of posting the exact same pictures ??



castlk said:


>


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Taken tonight in downtown Seattle, looking south on I-5.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Today I'll be rotating at least three watches - newly arrived Phantom prototypes.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Saintsfan3355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Trying blue leather Hirsch 19mm band (would need 20mm) on blue SMPc










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

4th day in a row and enjoying the Summer.










Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Marcos. Is that a hipster hat? Defend yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

hwa said:


> Marcos. Is that a hipster hat? Defend yourself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is. I don't consider myself a hipster, but I'm Latin so the fedora look is in my blood.

Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Yes it is. I don't consider myself a hipster, but I'm Latin so the fedora look is in my blood.
> 
> Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.
> 
> Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


Nothing wrong with a fedora, it's classier than a baseball cap and great for the heat.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

TradeKraft said:


> Nothing wrong with a fedora, it's classier than a baseball cap and great for the heat.


Classier than this? I don't think so. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

hwa said:


> Classier than this? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has to be one of the greatest hats ever made.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes. I'll trade it for that Alpina. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

hwa said:


> Classier than this? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy [email protected]! I have no words. You should've sent me that hat with the Blacktie. Imagine all the pics I could've shot 

Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

helson sd!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

I was sitting outside and noticed the OVM was full of rainbows.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lited1229 (Aug 29, 2014)

homage...delete


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

lited1229 said:


> homage...


You better read the sticky about this exact trademark issue. It's on this forum.


----------



## lited1229 (Aug 29, 2014)

ironborn said:


> You better read the sticky about this exact trademark issue. It's on this forum.


OK, THX!


----------



## Gallowaystx (Jul 26, 2014)

My beater today - a tag heuer 1000 with domed crystal and crimson leather. I've started to come back around to the smaller vintage pieces. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


Superb combo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

A Sinn-esque Seiko mod from F29 on a too-wide NATO.









Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Fonseca (Jul 22, 2014)

Manchester Watch Works Tatoskok with the NATO.










Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Mog84kupo (Aug 9, 2015)

A humble Náutica

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## FreshJeep (Jun 29, 2012)

Haven't worn my Oakley Holeshot in a long time. The Unobtainium band is one of the most comfortable ones I've ever worn. Realized today it matches one of my cars.


----------



## Keefeloke (Aug 30, 2015)

This is me. I like watches with clean simple lines. Got this as a gift comes with a membership subscription.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Seiko 7002-7001 Mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keefeloke (Aug 30, 2015)

Me again. Gone home and dug out my wife's old Seiko 5. Hard to find this model now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Cool day in the Beach

Bonne journée


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing guildcraft by gruen


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Pandadial 🐼 today with this affordable vintage Zodiac chronograph


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

007 on brown leather









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My BFK


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's Monster Monday for me.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Steinhart OVR 2.0....hell of a watch for $300 and change.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Deleted 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Who says you can't buy a good watch under $50??










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Going with the Tropik B bronze watch from Canadian microbrand Halios.


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Seiko 6139-7070

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart with my little monkey!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

A little outside my comfort zone...

Respect


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

My anniversary watch from my wifey 2 yrs ago.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

My new one


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

On new curved end orange rubber

View attachment 5196474


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Still on the wrist 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Orient day-date for team dinner at the Venetian.









Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> 007 on brown leather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look great with leather....awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diegos (May 30, 2013)

thach said:


>


il dottore!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Finally broke my 9015 duck with this bad boy.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 5202514


This is gorgeous.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

One of life's simple pleasures.


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saintsfan3355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I found a new vendor in HK for straps.....I was surprised at how nice this gator strap was for the money. Most are either too shiny or too dull looking.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 604Yarks (Nov 14, 2013)

Just opened. In love!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Wearin the Seiko SKX781 Black Monster.
No pics sent.
Everybody and their dawgs have seen the B M
Would be redundant.

Lou Snutt


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Classic


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

^^^^ Affordable?? Beautiful watch though.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## linuxs (Jun 20, 2015)

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Tissot T-Classic Powermatic Titanium.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

009 on engineer

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

No introduction needed!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

New Vostok!

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Trying out my new Alpina on a few natos until I find the perfect two piece for it. Just got this "Grey Matter" strap from Nato Strap Co. and really digging it.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## opticsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Parnis Power Reserve on classy-er strap.


----------



## Reedy3000 (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*TGIF HAGWE!! Boschett Cave Dweller LE
*


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Mako USA...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Armourlite grand slim









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Carbon fiber dial, Omega dive bezel. Invicta ,model 12562 Quartz 200M. Very dependable, Many dives and swims.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Artix 40mm:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun Saturday!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SK75 (May 30, 2015)

Wearing my new Omega Seamaster 300M Chronometer


----------



## FV1974 (Jun 11, 2015)

My new Parnis ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver One 














Inviato dal mio JY-G4S utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

2531 with 1513/825 band




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Gen 2 OM.


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

After trying out 4 different straps totalling $200 over the last few months, I finally found one that I liked for my green INOX. Go figure it's the $12 nato.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun again today.


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## steve_ostin (Jun 1, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zizu73 (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Afternoon switchover to the trusty water watch, the SKX007, for family water wars in the yard.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Respect


----------



## pyt1995 (Mar 14, 2015)

Longines Avigation.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Timex Expedition


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Cheeky


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*BONUS: *_Dog enjoying sunbeam
_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mick168 (Apr 13, 2014)

Today I'm wearing my vintage Girard Perregaux Gyromatc


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Trusty Orient Ray on the kayak.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

My new Japanese girl


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

This has turned into my weekend wear. Love seeing how different straps can spice it up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

This since last Wednesday. Really enjoying it.


----------



## drewlgt (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## ctzfan (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Snorkel II


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

drewlgt said:


>


Check yer barn door.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

With it being blazingly hot with absolutely tropical-like humidity here in NYC (like really... 90s with 90%+ humidity you'd swear your in the tropics) I've really only been wearing my beater... Good thing it's quite a nice little piece! Casio diver! Only about 40$










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drewlgt (Jul 12, 2013)

lildrgn said:


> Check yer barn door.


Lol, I'm pretty sure it's shut


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

To give you some idea how much I like this watch - there's no date on it.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Love those Citizens.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m
*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Pandybelly said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is an affordable?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Lol I asked the same question a few days ago to some one else. There's been a bunch of Rolexes showing up on the Affordable WRUW threads lately


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

My 009 with her brand new shoes from BOB









The colors and contrast are softer in reality


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

itsajobar said:


> This is an affordable?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was always under the impression that anything goes with a focus on affordable. Some of us have both, or started out here and worked up to bigger things.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


> I was always under the impression that anything goes with a focus on affordable. Some of us have both, or started out here and worked up to bigger things.


I guess you are correct but I feel its kind of not the point to post your $8K watch in this forum. That is what the luxury and Rolex forums are for.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Since I dont have a Rolex I will post a pic of my $15 Armitron diver I just got in the mail today. I was blown away that it had a screw down crown. I have seen and handled hundreds of different Armitrons over the years (some even pretending to be divers) and this is the first screw down crown I have seen. 100M WR screw down crown with a Myota movement......Armitrons have always been a decent if not exciting watch. From the screw holes on the top of the lugs I am assuming this watch originally came with some sort of cover for the case. Even with them showing (they show way more in the pics than in life) I think I really like it.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Trying out the mesh. It works really well with this watch.

Sorry if anyone is offended by the bezel. I didn't notice until I posted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

hawkeye86 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5286978&d=1441759706"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bezel is fine with me. That mesh looks great. Nice choice.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Just arrived this morning.


----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)

Helson brass Sharkdiver with the patina progressing along nicely.


----------



## danewilson77 (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from the Edge


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Zitc










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Just came in today.


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Navihawk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Day 2 of Citizen week. The newly acquired Excalibur. 
It's a lot of watch for the money.

Why Citizen week? It's a four day workweek and I have four Citizen watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Good morning. "What can this strange device be?"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Kenneth Cole KC9112 Skeleton Auto on Hadley Roma Leather. Quite comfortable, and surprisingly accurate too!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Classic.
still searching for the perfect strap.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## alambert9 (Sep 10, 2015)

First post, long time lurker,is a Citizen avion chronograph, sorry terrible phone photo(galaxy s5 is a giant dissapointment)


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

alambert9 said:


> First post, long time lurker,is a Citizen avion chronograph, sorry terrible phone photo(galaxy s5 is a giant dissapointment)


Welcome to the party!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5302562


Wow what's that?
Thanks!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Wow what's that?
> Thanks!


That one is stunning, and the blue version is positively mind-blowing.....and the brown ain't bad either.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> That one is stunning, and the blue version is positively mind-blowing.....and the brown ain't bad either.


Orange is the best.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Do you have a model number please? Thanks!


----------



## ohjav (Aug 18, 2015)

Seiko SNDD69 on cincy NATO strap









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Do you have a model number please? Thanks!


SARB00x, x = {1,3,5..


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh ok not available any more. Thanks for the info, the green one was very hot


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Do you have a model number please? Thanks!


Are you referring to Brad's post of his Seiko SARB003? He also has the blue SARB001 and the burnt orange SARB005.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Orange is the best.


Orange = Brown
Green = Grey

whatever, they are striking watches fer sure.

Moving on to my most comfortable watch with integrated leather-to-lugs


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Purchased most graciously from another WUS member, it looks great! Been wanting a flieger with more modern touches for a while










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

This for work

View attachment 5317138


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

VSA Airboss


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

EL_GEEk said:


> Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.
> 
> Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


Nice combo 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Flieger Friday with the Archimede Pilot 42B bronze watch. Enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

PRIM SPORT IGEN


----------



## ChiGirl (Sep 11, 2015)

There are too many watches that I want and not enough time to wear them all! &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

It's Blue Friday!


----------



## Shapusc (May 14, 2012)

Don't understand why it posted sideways when i took it horizontally. But do love my Omega Seamaster Goodplanet GMT - also have two older omega seamsters for sale if anyone is interested and I will post there as well.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I found a new vendor in Bankok for straps. I am very pleased with this one and will order some different colors. Good quality without being too thick, I really like it.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

I think I paid $15 for this Baglesport.










It balanced out the Cartier I wore to work today.

Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

FYI - use coupon code BLUES for 15% off your purchase at www.LewandHuey.com


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Just came in the mail today! A genuine moon-phase with big date for $100. I am very surprised by its quality.























































I am very pleased.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Ending the day with this









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Zixen Zulu UTC









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

sea dragon!
wore helson earlier today...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Casio MDV106 on an olive leather strap. Both just came in today.


----------



## ctzfan (Jul 7, 2014)

Steinhart Aviation Vintage DLC.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Today Red will meet Blurple


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hked on Clover









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I have only ever left the British time zone twice in my entire life so what's with the GMT?


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

ironborn said:


> Just came in today.


Is that a Nautilus? Or homage? If so what is it and where did u buy it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

sticky said:


> I have only ever left the British time zone twice in my entire life so what's with the GMT?
> 
> View attachment 5330026


It tells u wether its day or night haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

cfw said:


> Is that a Nautilus? Or homage? If so what is it and where did u buy it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think this is the Bagelsport homage. From what I've seen they look pretty nice.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Amphibia 420007 on a new Eulit Perlon.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Keithcozz said:


> Just came in the mail today! A genuine moon-phase with big date for $100. I am very surprised by its quality.


Congratulations!!
Parnis watches generally are great value for their money and quality also seems very good. I've owned the PPR and the thing was amazing on several fronts; I only got it to see if I could pull off that size (yes) and have since gifted it to my brother in law who's been wearing this one now on & off for 5 years now.

Allow me a question about your Moonphase: what are the dimensions and what movement (ST25?)?

Finally, to stay with the theme of this thread (old photo):


----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

Two of my favorite things: titanium and sapphire crystal.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

SKX007 on leather NATO.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

chrono in action ...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Jazzmaster Thinline


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Crappy W&W pose haha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

I get alot of compliments on this watch. $42 on eBay .


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

I am a bit of a Nixon Fanboy. Mostly because some watch snobs and "The Watch Snob" hate them. This is a pawn-shop pickup.










Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Just got out of the water, waves were nonexistent but, hey, what have I got to lose?










Oh, well there was this:










All's well that ends well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Bodyblue said:


> I guess you are correct but I feel its kind of not the point to post your $8K watch in this forum. That is what the luxury and Rolex forums are for.


Affordable is a relative term. This has been discussed a few times on these forums before. Many people with watches costing more than a few hundred bucks make F71 their home. This thread is about spontaneity. I love seeing the variety of watches from the ultra affordable to the slightly less so. Keep 'em coming!!!









What I'm wearing right now!


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## draco159 (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I was in no way prepared for the quality of this PARNIS Moonphase. I have heard all manner of terrible things about PARNIS, yet when I saw this watch for $100, my mind wouldn't leave it be. In the end, I decided that it was worth the money to find out if it sucked or not, just so I'd quit thinking about the damned thing.

And I am so glad I did. The dial is pristine, just spotless. The applied blue numbers are perfectly placed, with no glue or pinholes visible. The case is flawlessly machined, even the real-estate between the lugs was done well.

The rotor is not as noisy as I was led to believe, but certainly the loudest one I have (no biggie), and it hacks and handwinds (ST2528 movement).

I've had it for three days, and during that time, it's lost 14 seconds, so NO complaints there.

Even the leather strap it comes on is nice enough to keep (I think the colour goes smashingly with the watch).

I ordered this thing expecting it to be crappy, I really did. Not only is it not crappy, it's terrific. If someone had handed me this thing and I knew nothing about PARNIS, I'd have guessed that it cost between three and four-hundred dollars.

It might be the best bang-for-buck watch I have yet bought (there is the Monster, MakoUSA and Tisell 43mm Pilot to consider, as well).

Now watch the damned thing implode on me after I typed all this, lol.














































P.S. I think I have the moon-phase set correctly. It should be peeking out any moment now.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Kilah (Dec 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

I didn't actually buy this NATO with any intention to use it on this dress watch but i like it a lot!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexVild (Sep 11, 2015)

Have you ever heard of Arcadia? That's what I am wearing right now, my computer has problems and I cannot upload an image... do check it out!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Ranger on DrewStrap


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

Seiko SSA hybrid on a new Perlon strap.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Beware of the Monster lurking in the bush.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Sanibel42 (Sep 15, 2015)

My newest addition to my collection, Longines conquest gmt, bad decision to buy it new, but I love it


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

NY0040









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Fossil Narrator on a light brown/vintage looking leather zulu. This Fossil actually was purchased with a same-branded 1-piece "camo" nylon strap; it caught my eye due to the unusual shape, along with the no-date and cream dial.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Domsq (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi all

I'm wearing this:

http://www.casiomedia.co.uk/medialibrary/88100..png

It's a CASIO Edifice EFA-135D.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## riverroc12 (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

The smooth texture of cotton and a nice off white dial smiling



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B8 Custom w/new strap


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

Clockworkblueorange said:


> View attachment 5384706


nice! been mulling that watch for some time.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Same watch as last week...........


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Prior Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance.


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

LP 90th with Miyota 8245 "engine"









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ABud21 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand, OVM version 1.0










On my right hand, DW-5025D screwback 25th Anniversary.


----------



## alambert9 (Sep 10, 2015)

just pick up this baby


----------



## 25Jewel (Feb 1, 2015)

My Doctor without money


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G. Gerlach Otago
*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Haven't worn this in about three years. 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My Dagaz Tsunami mod


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Wearing this one today to celebrate my bro's wedding.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

Heavy weight beast. Taming it again today









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Seiko Alpinist for the day...............


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

painting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antiquarius (Jul 6, 2015)

Certina for Robert Kubica


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

A Sunday watch!! Have a great one..........Cheers p :-!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Time to break out a Chris Ward.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## mguffin (Jul 30, 2014)

Scooby Re-Issue [EDIT: after I uploaded the photo, I realized the date was wrong]


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## some1special (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

UFO


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Swatch Sistem51


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Right now it's this









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Domsq (Sep 17, 2015)

My 8 year old SNA451


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

new strap


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

$89 from Amazon. Add a croc strap from Panatime. Not bad.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

godfather0917 said:


> View attachment 5429890


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Found my old Seiko, believe it was my High School graduation present from the folks. The 1 marker had migrated to the 9 position in the case and the battery had long since given up all its electrons.









Just got it back from the shop!









Dropped it off on Saturday, we put a battery in it right away and it worked! Picked it up today and he said the movement had stopped a couple times so he lubricated the movement and recommended it go back to Seiko if it stops again.









Had a cheap 18mm strap that he cut down to fit the small springbars. Need to put some black shoe polish on the cuts to complete the look.









Molly wants to lick the watch!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Day started with Seiko UFO


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## some1special (Sep 16, 2015)

Something classy today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldman_78 (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Trying it out on a grey NATO, approaching 1 year anniversary with this one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

sea dragon


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## ABud21 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko Solar SNE323. Dial markers almost look gold from that angle (they aren't).


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

GuyB2 said:


> sea dragon


Looks good on Super Engineer!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Zodiac SST









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldman_78 (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

not quite orbit but the speedmaster performs flawlessly at 32,000 ft.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## some1special (Sep 16, 2015)

Classy AF


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Bevelled-crystal Orient auto

Respect


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Generalskie!


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

SRP275


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the Harpoon


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JR










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Interviewing potential team-mates today for work.









Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> JR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says Hi!









Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Mikerccie said:


> Mine says Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I've never seen this 1 on any of the forum's  

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## faca (May 2, 2015)




----------



## jk_riles (Jun 17, 2015)

Here's my bulova I'm wearing today









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## nebelk (Jul 22, 2015)

Orient disk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Still the moonphase...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Still really like the Legacy Navy from Gavox. Good value if you're looking for an affordable dressy/casual automatic.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand



















On my right, Skindiver


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Another new old Alpinist GMT titanium............



Off the wrist................



Liking the size 39mm and the weight, I can't feel it


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Zodiac Olympus (ZO2701) on navy NATO









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

New purchase:


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5459194


God, Brad. Stop posting that. It's too sexy.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

ironborn said:


> God, Brad. Stop posting that. It's too sexy.


Nope. Not gonna happen


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m
*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Starting off this Thursday with old trusty









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

MikeyT said:


>


One of my all time favorites!

Sent from a device.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from a device.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Respect


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

adult image upload


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

so many pieces parts to you silly hoomans...


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko BFK on OEM rubber strap.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

An homage!


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Speedbird GMT and Turkish food.

I want to try this guy on leather but the bracelet is impossible to get off.









Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

PRC200 chrono on NATO









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Same watch as yesterday..............



Seiko Titanium Alpinist GMT


----------



## bentfish (Jul 26, 2015)

Photo from a few hours ago: Squale Root Beer Sub


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

My Invicta mod. Pic not taken today though.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Taking this old guy out today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*TGIF!
*


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Swapped out to a NATO on the Dagaz.

Prior Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I like that Rolex, could you please tell me where to get one under 1500 USD?

I'm wearing this;


----------



## BobmG8 (Jul 26, 2011)

I can't take this watch off. The absolute best leather strap for this big watch is a Toshi Liquorice Strap. 5mm thick and it looks great. I recommend using a Cape Cod Metal Polishing Cloth to the bezel for removing scratches. The appearance afterwords is really cool.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Smiths Nato on a single rivet strap
Regards
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*First frost of the year this morning, Artego have a little shiver...







*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The blue Ray I had to buy but the sunshine and weeds came free.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

sticky said:


> The blue Ray I had to buy but the sunshine and weeds came free.


I just got a Bond NATO for mine... Damn that watch looks good with so many straps...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Doing the Dagaz TII Typhoon again. Probably will for some time.


----------



## ReasonDrab (Mar 20, 2014)

Has this on a faux croc strap for a few weeks, and it looked okay, but this really belongs on a rugged leather NATO. Seiko SSA001K1.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Orient Planet
*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Zelos Helmsman. Bronze with DLC bezel, brown dial. (Bad lighting at the moment.)


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver One 








Inviato dal mio SM-A500FU utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

My favourite of all my watches
300T Pro
Regards
Robt










"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't use a Smart Phone so wrist shots are rare, honest this is what I'm wearing right now


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Still da Tortuga...









Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Have a great sunday guys!
*


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

hello Maratac Big Pilot.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Decided to tear up the rule book and wear this G instead of the planned Oris.


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

My only blue face. It doesn't match anything I'm wearing, but fashion was never my strong suit.

Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> Still da Tortuga...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great ticker, but I really dig the strap.

Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## legaser (May 4, 2013)

Laco Paderborn on a bright sunny day .







.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Bezel-less 2531 (being replaced) on 1610/930 says hi!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

fskywalker said:


> Bezel-less 2531 (being replaced) on 1610/930 says hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty cool, and might even be affordable enough for f71 without the bezel 
Surprised to see the gap between the bracelet endlinks and the case on an Omega Seamaster - real shoddy.


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

fskywalker said:


> Bezel-less 2531 (being replaced) on 1610/930 says hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Omega watch!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Put her back on the bracelet. Still running great!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Stargate while watching Interstellar.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

MDV106


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

1980 Timex "Camper".


----------



## digicon (Sep 15, 2015)

sent from elsewhere...


----------



## joe montana (Sep 20, 2010)

This one


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

(old pic)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris:


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The 53









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## adrian_nwb (Sep 10, 2015)

Not right now...but close enough...















Sorry for the ****ty shot.


----------



## nebelk (Jul 22, 2015)

Seiko Stargate II - I thought I could live with the cyclops - but I can't - so I have a sapphire crystal on order from yobokies.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

On her new leather shoes


----------



## Desinori (Jul 1, 2015)

Taking a little break~

*ps: don't mind the date! I swear this was my combo today... XD*

Orient Ray


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

What rule book!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Been wearing this one a lot recently - 1988 Seiko Spirit quartz. Japan made, Kanji day display. Love it.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Luminox time









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

JL n204b


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

63A117 on leather NATO









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday for now. Waiting on new arrival.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deep Blue Juggernaut I
*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Custom B8









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

I have very few divers in the watchbox. My wife's maiden name is Gerlach so I dig this one.










Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Change up to new arrival.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

maki23 said:


> Nice Omega watch!


Thanks! Here with brand new bezel installed:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

YEMA SeaSpider. Yes, this photo was taken for another thread here on WUS []. I've owned this watch for ~9 years, and it's about "time" that it gets a bit more wrist time.


----------



## DeskDiverMike (Jun 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand, new arrival Trident GMT




























On my right hand, new arrival blue dial


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just now


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 5525353


Damn nice Brother 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

For the price I got it it's an affordable










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Just put the Speedbird GMT on a C&B riveted strap - easily one of the best new-shoes outcomes ever.










Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## some1special (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

This newly arrived DS Diver


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Thursdays belong to my white AT:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Archer Aero II - 42mm of goodness


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

A 9+ year old Casio AMW-701. Still on the original battery as far as I recall (the LCD display is getting lighter, battery must be on its last days). Originally came on a stainless steel bracelet - refreshed now on a leather nato.


----------



## nebelk (Jul 22, 2015)

Citizen


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Askofu -- we should coordinate









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Never much liked dress watches, I don't even own one. If I ever wear a suite it's a 15$ Casio MTD-whatever haha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Will3020 said:


> This newly arrived DS Diver


I love this watch so much.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Picture from last week but pretty much wearing this one every day.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

It is possible I posted this twice

Latest F29 pickup. Switched to the brass bezel as soon as I opened the box. 









Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Untitled by Frank Wulfers, on Flickr


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sub Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

009









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF! Couldn't go more than a day without having to put this back on.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*TGIF!!
*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

fskywalker said:


> Sub Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you switch/change the watches everyday? You use for this an winder or something? PS. Very beautiful Omega watches you have! I'm your fan already...


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

maki23 said:


> Do you switch/change the watches everyday? You use for this an winder or something? PS. Very beautiful Omega watches you have! I'm your fan already...


Thanks! 

I wear them on a weekly rotation and do have various winders to keep them on time when not in wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

My newest acquisition. Love it.


----------



## mealsowan2 (Sep 29, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> The 53
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, a superb wrist shot. Gives that Seiko a different dimension. Is that a dome cyrstal? Sapphire or mineral?

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

mealsowan2 said:


> Wow, a superb wrist shot. Gives that Seiko a different dimension. Is that a dome cyrstal? Sapphire or mineral?
> 
> Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


Thanks man! It's all the natural light I get by my office window. 
The crystal is a domed hardlex as with all the SNZH series.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Starting this Saturday with this zodiac 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Junkers Chronograph Ref. 6086 just got this yesterday.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New battery without scratching the black plating

AMW-320 black PVD on Super Engineers II deployant


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Beast.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Switched to Scuba Dude for the movies. Seeing The Martian.









Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just arrived....swapped the stock strap (ugly IMHO) to this Horween Model 1 .... Waiting on premium canvas....

Brice, this is all your fault! ....lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Ex2 today:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Longines Heritage Chrono:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Wearing this on my right wrist.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Already posted another photo of my PRC200 in WRUW and couldn't do the seconds thing again no matter how hard I tried. It was a zillion percent fluke as it takes me all my time to put a semi decent picture together.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

New to me...


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

New to me...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

sticky said:


> Already posted another photo of my PRC200 in WRUW and couldn't do the seconds thing again no matter how hard I tried. It was a zillion percent fluke as it takes me all my time to put a semi decent picture together.
> 
> View attachment 5563658


Looks good!. The prc200 is underrated IMO, a great design. I have the black & yellow version on leather. Seeing this is inspiring me to get it out again.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Trying to match the leaves that are starting to fall.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

Good watch and a good game.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Checking the surf:










Surfing the surf:










Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> New battery without scratching the black plating
> 
> AMW-320 black PVD on Super Engineers II deployant


Did you have this coated yourself yankee? It looks great.



Sminkypinky said:


> Longines Heritage Chrono:


Really cool Longines, I've never seen this one before.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## John60169 (Sep 29, 2015)

Been coming back to this one a lot lately...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

This one today


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

This














Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Casio Edifice EF-518 Slide Rule - heavy watch, domed crystal, and that slide rule! Would love to fit it to a leather band, but that may prove challenging.

About 5 years old.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Modded SNK809


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*NFW Shumate
*


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Long, rainy, flooded South Carolina beater watch:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Skitzo (Nov 18, 2014)

My first Pilot/Flieger just rocked up, thanks to Ventus Watches. This is the Caspian 
C-0. Got to get some patina going!


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

My Hamilton got some new shoes:









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice! I love that strap! Mind telling where it came from?


SteevoLS said:


> Long, rainy, flooded South Carolina beater watch:


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

glassmandave said:


> Nice! I love that strap! Mind telling where it came from?


Cheapest NATO Straps I believe.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Took this guy out for today's Speedy Tuesday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

My undies!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## John60169 (Sep 29, 2015)

I haven't even showered yet...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

007 and some yard work...


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Another shoe swap. 
















That slight gap showing the screw bar is kinda getting to me.


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

A little of the old evening switcheroo









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

inherited from my dad


----------



## John60169 (Sep 29, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> (Cool photos)


I have an Ocean Black DLC on the way and I absolutely can't wait. Very stoked about that one....


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

Steinhart Ocean One for Wednesday!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Another inherited watch from my Dad. Cheap but reliable. He loved those expansion bands.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B8









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


Beautiful watch! Love that combo, where did you get the strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

cmann_97 said:


> Beautiful watch! Love that combo, where did you get the strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's the OEM strap that came with the watch.


----------



## nenolas73 (Aug 19, 2014)

20€ Anker 04


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Tortuga, one my all time favorites. 
This is my second one... i ain't flippin this one!

Have a good one! 
JR.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

The Trident again....but this time on rubber! That smells like vanilla!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

Cocktail Time


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Still have this on from last night. 
























Debating what to wear for the Stevie Wonder concert tonight...


----------



## 4-D (Feb 1, 2015)

DS-4


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Samrat rai (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Enjoying a fall evening stroll with the AVI-8 Flyboy


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Black SMPc on brown Omega calf leather 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## szbalogh (May 14, 2015)

Cheapooo chinese SOKI submariner homage.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## rs4pilot (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Helson SD42 while waiting on oil change this morning


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Fall comes to New England


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

My trusty Tissot. Always looks good at work and no 'desk diving' marks. These thin mouse pads in front of the keyboard keep my timepieces looking new.


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

hwa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never saw something like that watch. Very nice and diferent time piece.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

maki23 said:


> I never saw something like that watch. Very nice and diferent time piece.


Thanks. Gerlach made I think only 113 of them as a special precursor to the Sokol 1000. It's a bear to wind, but worth the trouble!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Aquadive Depth Timer


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## John60169 (Sep 29, 2015)

Lazy this morning - Speedway Reserve


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Fall comes to New England


It seems nearly impossible for Chr Ward watches to photograph poorly. Love the fall colors and the watch.

One day...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## SK75 (May 30, 2015)

After being in the hospital for 3 weeks (lung embolism and pneunomia) I was eager to get my favorite baby back on my hand








Glad to be back. I missed you guys.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

The Talachulitna model from Stetts's watches 

















Put a Strap Code Super Oyster on that one and am experiencing new joy in wearing it


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*TGIF!! Megalodon
*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

SK75 said:


> After being in the hospital for 3 weeks (lung embolism and pneunomia) I was eager to get my favorite baby back on my hand
> 
> View attachment 5611081
> 
> Glad to be back. I missed you guys.


Welcome back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nitewatches TL400









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Visodate looking good in the sunshine.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

NY0040 on honey brown Liberty









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF. Alpina again today on new leather.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Big boy, MK2-III...


----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)

My newest, and for now, last Stowa acquisition. I like the Antea and Partitio and can see myself owning the Partitio before long, but this one is stunner. Only thing I dislike is the cheap Stowa strap which I am replacing with a tan FLUCO horween strap later today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New RED distressed Bomber Jacket strap from StrappedForTime.com


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

I got this watch about 4 months ago (Citizen A09020-83E)
and set the time/day/date to time.is and it has only lost 1 second since then. I had to change the date but have never reset the time. It is even keeping better time then my radio controlled Casio Wave Ceptor. The only other watch that is close is my Citizen perpetual which is about 4-5 sec behind.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> New RED distressed Bomber Jacket strap from StrappedForTime.com


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## K_S_P (Aug 20, 2015)

Wearing this with a new strap I just received, I think I like the combo so far !


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

New arrival, Certina DS Action Diver:


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Very different colors, but they work...like it!


K_S_P said:


> Wearing this with a new strap I just received, I think I like the combo so far !
> 
> View attachment 5624537


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## John60169 (Sep 29, 2015)

Freshly de-cyclopsed!!! 8926ob -- Should've done this years ago. It's like having a new watch.


----------



## Antiquarius (Jul 6, 2015)

Just right


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## ctzfan (Jul 7, 2014)

Hammy Pan Europ.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

No sun and wrong date. I have a feeling it's gonna be one of those days...


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

ctzfan said:


> Hammy Pan Europ.


I think HAMILTON did every little thing right in designing this piece. It's just a pleasure to look at.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

At Heathrow with a long wait for my flight to Singapore








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Apologies....wrong thread. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Antiquarius (Jul 6, 2015)

Right now


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-tec B3 Carbon









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

DA36 on Dagaz NATO.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Antiquarius said:


> Right now


Nice picture


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Fall soccer with my son and Oris Aquis Date.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yard work today calls for the Monster.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

For "three days ago" values of "right now"







I was actually looking through my collection of NATOs and found a black PVD that apparently I'd bought and never wore, and remembered I had this Seiko sitting in the bottom of a drawer which I thought would work well with it.


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

What I'm _actually_ wearing "right now".


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Dagaz Typhoon TII Classic


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

The Yobokies DLC insert in the Murphy bezel makes for a MUCH improved SNE107


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

The weather outside is even worse than it was yesterday. As I need natural light to take anything resembling a decent photograph, I'm afraid that I have to cheat today and dip into the archives...It is what I'm wearing, though.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*NFW Shumate
*


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

Enjoying this combo, flat oyster 21mm with old Bambino, feels and looks like a new watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

merl said:


>


Brilliant!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wife drug me furniture shopping so chose this old guy.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

SM 120M









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Positively-Negative (Mar 12, 2013)

My $5 kids magazine watch with a cheap ebay camo NATO on it.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

It's snack time...

Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

A switch for the evening


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Latest pickup - a grail for me. If you squint you can see the Tiffany stamp.










Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

soopad00pa said:


> It's snack time...
> 
> Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


Gah. I wish I had bought one of those.

Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

With the Red Wings off to a decent start, I figured I'd throw some red shoes on.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Homage today.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpina PVD Petrol just arrived









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

zephyrnoid said:


> Homage today.


Gunny Tattoo strap - how do you like it ?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alf Watch Company (Aug 11, 2015)

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool with a 40th Anniversary!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Ticino A dial on black leather NATO - I don't see switching up this look anytime soon 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## John60169 (Sep 29, 2015)

Just came in this morning...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

My new to me (and my first Russian!) Poljot Moscow.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Poljot Sturmanskie
*


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

HMT Janata, Urdu numbers. The glistering green colour (I think they might have added glitter to the paint ) makes it my favourite amongst the six HMTs in my collection...

I only have two wishes: that I was able to take a non-distorted picture of my watches without having to use my DSLR (transferring pictures is more of a project than when simply using the phone), and that the watch would actually be as large as it looks on the picture


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This - almost as old as me (wish I was still 35!):


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

CW C60 strap(ped) to Mako XL









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SNE293


----------



## John60169 (Sep 29, 2015)

Steinhart Ocean Black DLC -


----------



## jinikari01 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpina today on a new Charcoal Canvas Drunkartstrap.


----------



## jinikari01 (Jun 19, 2015)

sorry my above post didn't load correctly.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Tatoskok


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

Timex mechanical circa 1970's 38mm plus crown.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Back to the scuba dude. 









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

GD100 as always.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New arrival, still on Jakarta time, rare Raysman Guardian Angels With titanium back, one of the original solar G-Shocks 15 or so years ago, model DW-9300GA


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m 
*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

It's ThursRay!









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## nikolaidan (Oct 9, 2015)

This one is a cheap-o but a very special one for me. My mom bought it for me when I was 18. It was then when I understood that there is something wrong with me regarding watch subject


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

K3; on an A1 bracelet... Definitely good enough for keeping time in the pit.


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Bad A$$ Unicorn - arrived today. Forced flash to show off the green dial.









Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Earlier in the day








Right now


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

SARG005


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> K3; on an A1 bracelet... Definitely good enough for keeping time in the pit.


Nice shot, how you like it? This one is maybe on my wish list...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice shot, how you like it? This one is maybe on my wish list...


Keeps great time... And, Watch Gecko is a solid company. Check out their videos on YouTube... Wears like my Helberg CH6 with the flat crystal. Only, a quarter (without strap) of the price...


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

One of the final Skindivers


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

This today


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*TGIF! 
*


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sub Friday as usual!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## SK75 (May 30, 2015)

Time to wear my TAG Aquaracer once again


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

1950 *SEIKO *_Unique...
_


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Starting my grand son out right. Has to be like Papa.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

View attachment 5689194


Starting my grand son out right. Has to be like Papa.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

fskywalker said:


> Sub Friday as usual!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another great watch from you fskywalker! Congrats! I like to see here on this forum. ..


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Seiko Sea Urchin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linuxs (Jun 20, 2015)

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk
Komandirskie k35


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

True Story: I posted this with my phone.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

#trade5-for1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Prometheus Poseidon landed this afternoon!!
*


----------



## quercusile (Dec 9, 2012)

Today, this ultraaffordable and elegant quartz piece


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

New canvas for da Baliha'i GMT


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## Pro5513 (Sep 14, 2015)

No comment .


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


I agree!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New strap for the B18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

SARG011


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Almost a moon over my Hammy









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*What the hell at the wake up....SNOW!!!
*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## SK75 (May 30, 2015)

Changed to my TAG Formula 1 Calibre 5


----------



## South of America (Oct 30, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Allez la France !

(IMG]https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/17/d71cc04d3613ef752e8b8ee7a80382e8.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Allez la France !


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

quercusile said:


> Today, this ultraaffordable and elegant quartz piece


At last, a non diver, non chrono,I guess your not a spotty faced teenager!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

zodiac vwolf









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## quercusile (Dec 9, 2012)

Parkgate said:


> At last, a non diver, non chrono,I guess your not a spotty faced teenager!


  Yeah, you're right! It's my fault! I'm a kind of forty-ish.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Diver:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*I still with the Poseidon
*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

583 today.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

TII on black NATO for today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

ZO2701 on black NATO









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Jerry P said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5715826&d=1441307682"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's this beauty?


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Aquis


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

T-hunter said:


> New canvas for da Baliha'i GMT


Wow...that's a good look.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 5699930
> 
> View attachment 5699938


Ah...I saw what you did there! Nice pic.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Blue SMPc with wave dial checking in!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

My monster on his new shoes, courtesy of cheapest NATO straps.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

Russian time watch - Vostok Amphibia


----------



## joshismycaptain (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Big boy...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Having a hi-beat Helson day......on my left hand Shark Diver 45










On my right, Skindiver


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*PERPETUAL *_R-01...

_


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Vracer111 (Feb 1, 2013)

Just came in today:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Longines:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Went back to my brand-new used 1950 *SEIKO* _Unique_, one day off was enough!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## komokino (Aug 18, 2015)

a Soviet Poljot Signal


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

My custom, SMPc blue with wave dial on 1610/930 bracelet 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Went back for more DS goodness 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Glycine Combat Sub:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Sminkypinky said:


> Glycine Combat Sub:


You like apples?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

My new Citizen


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Toot toot chugga chugga big red Car.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Poljot sturmanskie civil chronograph...





































Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## NotoriousAPP (Aug 20, 2015)

Shirt and tie, no pants.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Little worn and hard to read Armitron skeleton. Hands are lost in all the movement intricacy. Not real accurate either. looses about 3-4 sec a day.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

propnut48 said:


> Not real accurate either. looses about 3-4 sec a day.


You're a harsh taskmaster


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Monster


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## reduced_uncertainty (Jun 26, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Wouldn't dive with it anymore but this old Seiko is fun to wear 
The real beads of rice is comfortable 
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Black leather NATO/315









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko 5 "Neo" Monster - SNZF47


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

My $44.00 watch from Kohl's. Gotta love them 30% off coupons and clearance/discount sales.


----------



## jose cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

New MOVADO









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## okie1991 (Feb 4, 2014)

Maratac Mid Pilot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Smiths for Friday
Regards
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The 53 on curved end strap









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 5756138


Do Junghans make sterile dials, or could you please tell me what this is?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*ORIENT *_MakoUSA...
_


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

To the bahamas and back. Diving and pooling at the hotel and general swimming. Great $100 watch. More reliable then the Citizen pro diver I bought there. Had to repair it as soon as I got home.


----------



## rallymaniac (Oct 22, 2015)

Halloween spirit...


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Halex said:


> Do Junghans make sterile dials, or could you please tell me what this is?


I think its a poor mans Junghans from ali....

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Invicta 8930


----------



## okie1991 (Feb 4, 2014)

Maratac again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahlbe1cl (May 26, 2015)

Invicta 0420 titanium diver with clockwork synergy premium leather nato


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## IMD90 (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Prometheus Poseidon... Have a great weekend guys!
*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Green Neptune on a suffocating hot day.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

A new arrival, impressive specs & a great Bauhaus look for peanuts money.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Green dial Alpinist SARB017 today


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Snn209.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Respect


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Just arrived...A *CASIO *_MDV-106 _and a ten dollar solid (hollow ends, but not bad) SS bracelet for a grand total of $43


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Switch to the scuba dude, some coffee, and watch browsing 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

A Seiko automatic diver from the 80's. Recently got it back from getting the movement repaired, so I am making up for some missed wrist time.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Dagaz Typhoon TII Classic


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

In solidarity with our northern brethren currently facing the cold of late autumn, I thought I'd share these pictures of me and my Scorpionfish suffering at Pauanui beach.


----------



## spgary (Apr 26, 2011)

Today









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*NFW Shumate
*


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Have a good Sunday
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## ashmin (Oct 25, 2015)

Id love to be wearing this, However it is broken and i cannot identify it, No name on the watch, It has a really nice mechanism over the face. Can anybody identify?


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry - dup post removed.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

-whoa-


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

Have a nice week!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Justaminute said:


> Respect


Nice combo!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice combo!


Looks even better in focus. I'm a bracelet guy and this setup is very comfortable and balanced.

Respect


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G2-07


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Certina DS









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## John60169 (Sep 29, 2015)

Dark shot --


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

Bit of an oxymoron but a lovely Monday!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Somewhere in the bedtime darkness is a SARG011.


----------



## Solicitor (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Omega SMP Ti 2231 with non AC dial / PO second hand sweep










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

6309
Have a good day!
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## coores14 (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Here's something that may be somewhat unique (on this forum at least) - an early Casio Edifice EFA-100. Located it recently when doing some cleaning of some all cupboards.

If memory serves, I got this around 15 years ago. Carried it to my local watchmaker for repair/service/new battery. Works great now!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on DrunkArt canvas.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Carlibr8 (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Took these while walking my dog. It actually began to sprinkle a little. It is the first water my new MDV-106 has seen.

























By the way, if anyone is on the fence about this watch, cut it out. Even with the SS bracelet I put on it, it was only $43. Really solid, nice sunburst dial and a really good 120 click bezel.

I have no idea how *CASIO* is making any money on this watch.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Switcheroo 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregorinho (Aug 23, 2015)

Just got it  Gift from the gf !! Ska227 , the dial and the bezel look like a poker chip









Sent from my NX507J using Tapatalk


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spgary (Apr 26, 2011)

SEA-GULL Moonphase









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## sukri131 (Jun 8, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## John60169 (Sep 29, 2015)

Had to do hard-core manual labor slash power tools slash wood and concrete dust. 

So, back to my trusty buddy, the Invicta 8926ob.  You can actually see my Steinhart up in the corner there. I don't think it was jealous or anything... I think it understands what I was up to here.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Magrette Dual Time









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

cmann_97 said:


> Magrette Dual Time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How read the second time? I don't understand.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The "old tape" on tan strap









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Snx807 field on two piece nato


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Good ol' Flinders. Been a solid dress watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I was going to wear another watch today, so I could post something different than I have the last two days...

Then I realised that I didn't want to.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Todays Citizen Signature perpetual


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Dracula*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G. Gerlach Otago







*


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Rainy day moonphase...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

New Strapped For Time red leather bomber strap.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Lew and Huey Cerberus on the KVLR from Panatime.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpina on a Heuerville Mil Green today.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Just switched to this one.


----------



## frankdonald (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## jp17 (Jul 31, 2012)

Mailman just dropped this off. First thoughts: It's big, it's white, and I should have checked the damn date before I took this picture.... o|


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Hamilton Thin-o-Matic...


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Pre disassembly, can almost not see the hands at all.









Can some what see the hands for now. Alot better then it was. May also paint the Hr dots too just to match. May paint them different colors just to be unique.


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

Newest acquisition, fresh off the mail truck:


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

Dup.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

SMPc wave checking in ! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

CA-53


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

My beautiful new Hammy. Super comfortable fit.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Probably the most accurate watch I have. Only lost 1 second in 3 months. And it was in the clearance case.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Tunaris, babyis, blueis.


----------



## coores14 (Apr 13, 2015)

my beater for work.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

coores14 said:


> my beater for work.


Still enjoying the blue Trident ?


----------



## coores14 (Apr 13, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Still enjoying the blue Trident ?


 I sure am! Part of my regular rotation.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

coores14 said:


> I sure am! Part of my regular rotation.


Enjoy  That's probably the only one I miss selling (sold a dozen in the last six months) so I bought another Trident (white/red GMT) in the sale yesterday :-!


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

OEM Seagull M199s ST19 moonphase chrono



















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## coores14 (Apr 13, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Enjoy  That's probably the only one I miss selling (sold a dozen in the last six months) so I bought another Trident (white/red GMT) in the sale yesterday :-!


In fact, I bought another diver some months back that is like the Trident in terms of cost(for me, expensive). TWCO Rescue Diver. Awesome watch. But I need to fund my new boat project and I think I'm going to sell one of the two. It won't be the Trident. ;-)


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

coores14 said:


> In fact, I bought another diver some months back that is like the Trident in terms of cost(for me, expensive). TWCO Rescue Diver. Awesome watch. But I need to fund my new boat project and I think I'm going to sell one of the two. It won't be the Trident. ;-)


Good luck on the boat


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Bronze Steinhart NAV B-Uhr
*


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

Still this new (to me) one...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Fresh nato from Cincy strap works!


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Will3020 said:


>


That's a really sharp watch. Which model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

hawkeye86 said:


> That's a really sharp watch. Which model is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 391


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

20 year anniversary with wife!! [email protected] pic, try to guess....


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Benarus Megalodon
*


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

A day coding with my far from new but new to me Ural  








Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sub Friday!
20 years with me (since new) and counting! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Have a good day
Regards
Robt

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

OS Retrograde


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Steven Rianto (Aug 10, 2011)

Today with my Sea-Gull FKJB (1963-Curved Sapphire Version) ST1901 Chronograph. with am Brown leather strap.


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

"Halloween Monster" of course! b-)


----------



## coores14 (Apr 13, 2015)

ol' faithful


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Beater time

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Sea Ram 500 Automatic for Halloween
*_


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## therb3 (Apr 11, 2010)

My Halloween costume


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My latest


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## malbobi (Apr 26, 2015)

My watch is dressed as a vampire :-d


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

For today and for week-end.


----------



## GazDXB (Mar 2, 2015)

Picked up yesterday... surprised to find it in local classifieds. Turns out to be fellow expat Brit with worse buying addiction than me. 
CW makes a decent watch


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

More treat - no tricks









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Happy Halloween 







*


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Maybe isn't totally undisputed for 'favourite watch' status... But certainly wins 'most wrist time'...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

K3; @ work.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Halloween! Had to wear the Monster today for some scary yard work. ****ty pictures for a ****ty job.


----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

coores14 said:


> ol' faithful


Where did you get that bracelet? I'm looking for one like that to a citizen I have. What's the lug width?


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

A6
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Prometheus Poseidon
*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

You can see it's late in the year because the Sun is low in the sky making with the long shadow thing.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Took my white AT out for a spin!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

To the moon!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Poljot Aviator bicompax










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

merl said:


> To the moon!


Awesome strap!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

63 , wonderful watch!
Regards 
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m
*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Titanium Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdclocks (Nov 2, 2015)

Being a nerd and as it was Back to the future anniversary a week ago, I still havnt taken off my Flux Capacitory Watch.








Yes Im a nerd


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

63
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Orthos today


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

The perfect watch for a cold and beautiful morning. My 1950s Ural.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G. Gerlach Otago
*


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

TII
Have a good one!
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Apollo 11 40th on Speedy Tuesday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

SKX009 on brown leather









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## coores14 (Apr 13, 2015)

TWCO Sea Rescue Diver


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

My new Black Bay Black...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko 6309-7040 Camo Mod
*


----------



## Mattatwus (Feb 28, 2015)

From Protrek to Seiko, digital to simple analog, solar powered remained unchanged.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

SMPc Black









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

A6
Have a great day 
Regards 
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

decision day - to keep or not?


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Seiko 6309-7040 Camo Mod
> *


I have never seen anything like that before, love it!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## draco159 (Sep 3, 2015)

Can't quite get the date situated yet, but really like this one


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Blued steel hands are not easy to capture...I got a lttle bit of blue in this pic!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Back n black + some pepsi...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## AustinPeacock (Apr 25, 2013)

Benrus endurance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

T-hunter said:


> Back n black + some pepsi...


Nice watch, I miss mine!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Blue Wave SMPc


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Kenneth Cole KC9112 skeleton auto. Switched out OEM as bracelet for some dark brown leather.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Probably the most accurate watch I have. Was 1 SEC in 3.5 months. Took me 8 trys to sinc to time.is. after DST. Anyone else ready to get rid of daylight saving time? With 40 watches it took an hr to reset all of them. Some were easy , some took me 5 or so minutes .


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

White dialled C60 GMT.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

My 1974 Seiko Navigator $20.00 USD garage find...or should I say cars ashtray find....



& finished my new paver patio extension










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP607


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

️


----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

SMITHS
Regards 
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Fat boy...


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Have a great day
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m 
*


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5913034


Cool picture! ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Rolex 16610A S series, still THE KING after 20 years of ownership !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Fossil Recruiter on Smith&Norbu tan leather. Second time this week too.


----------



## GazDXB (Mar 2, 2015)

See next


----------



## GazDXB (Mar 2, 2015)

C60 Trident Vintage on new Hirsch Mariner...thought strap would complement lume. It doesn't.
View attachment 5914394


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Scuba dude... for some much needed yard work before the rain comes!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

A new, super affordable toy









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2013)

Swatch Scuba Jelly Bubbles!


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

Modded Invicta 8926...dubbed the "Bizarro-Submariner."


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

skylinegtr_34 said:


>


Is this a mod? If not, what model? It looks fantastic


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Trying my C8 on a Rios nytech IWC style strap today.


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using tin cans and string.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Zodiac Sea Dragon Heritage, recently acquired from a fellow WUS member. Full of retro goodness, especially with the chunky bracelet.


----------



## jose cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

TISSOT QUADRATO...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

My trusty Timex. Can't seem to kill em!


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Damn, we should make that a requirement of the thread that you have to take a photo of what you're wearing with the background showing the previous poster's watch.

Only kidding!


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

There you go! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> I have never seen anything like that before, love it!


Thanks man! I really love this camo turtle!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Awesome sunset with G. Gerlach Otago
*


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Just put this one back on its bracelet.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

well in about 2 minutes.. anyways this 6309 on green nato... SORRY ARM HAIR FANS... no arm hair shot today :roll:


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

After three weeks wearing the AT I am running this 2824-2 for the next few weeks. The quartz watches can keep themselves going while I wear the big boy.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

This .........
Hagw
Regards
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5913034


Cool shot.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SSC264


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just received today from WUS member,
Loving it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sea ghost? More like leaf ghost 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Have a great day!! Cheers p


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

C'mon Terps!










This is my phone. There are many like it but the one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. I named it Jazzmine.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wore the Monster on a great day of Bass fishing.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Same watch different shoes
Have a good Sunday 
Regards 
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

Luxmento Naylamp.

Happy Sunday to all!


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mudman


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

️c Monday



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Casio EF518 slide rule.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Scidd0w (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Stayin with the weekend watch
Have a good one
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## cunawarit (Mar 22, 2008)

My trusty old Orient Mako


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Melbourne portsea heritage

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Vintage Rado Golden Sabre


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Speedy 40th on active duty 










Omega symbol visible on hesalite 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Grey day here , need some late fall colour
love this watch.
Have a good one, 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## coores14 (Apr 13, 2015)

Seiko 5


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using tin cans and string.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon 
*


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

The new Visitor that I opened about an hour ago! Pictures (especially mine) do not do this watch any justice.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

got a couple more $3 nato straps at bestbuy... here is one of them on my 6309


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Tissor PR516 GL Heritage by Marco Y, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Hmt pilot for Diwali









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's a Tunarific Veteran's Day! Thanks to all those who have served.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Switch to a recent acquisition

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## igureta (Oct 28, 2012)

Modded amw-320 with leather


----------



## blueboy85 (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Staying with the 300 T pro today 
Dreary rainy VERY windy day 
So the picture is B&W
Have a good day 
Regards
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## coores14 (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Just arrived today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## coores14 (Apr 13, 2015)

it's my TWCO again today. I rarely do the same watch two days in a row. Guess I'm getting lazy.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

SR1200
Have a good day
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Bronze 
Have a good one 
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

#pray4france

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Planted on the couch with an old friend watching football.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

sitting at desk looking at watches with a new friend


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## timehasbeenkind (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

images


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

️ SMP back on wrist, a bit of blue / green lume says hi! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

A temporary loan from Chris










Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Orange VWolf









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

A loan from Docvail



















Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

New Fluco 1-piece strap on the Trident.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Hexa F74

Respect


----------



## sweeperdk (May 23, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Spezimatic Sunday.


----------



## ctzfan (Jul 7, 2014)

Hammy Pan Europ Auto Chrono.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Sticking with Nav B uhr
Have a good Sunday
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon On Isofrane


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

This ones for bradjhomes, who can't have all the fun! Picked it up in a trade, and think I like it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using tin cans and string.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Just put my Sea Urchin on the Worn & Wound Model 2 strap.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

️ SMP










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## blueboy85 (Nov 7, 2013)

Trying out the del Rey on a leather strap...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Temporary loan from Doc... You guys ain't ready for this one

Phantom Prototype










Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Port sea









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

6309 
Have a great day
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## alexir (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## gundamzero (Jun 30, 2015)

15kywalker said:


>


 What a beauty. What is it?


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

From the heads up thread









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

gundamzero said:


> What a beauty. What is it?


Laco Sylt Chronograph. I'd love to have an IWC Portuguese but this one is a nice replacement for now.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

With a new olive colored nato. This is on a 6 inch wrist!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

A6
Have a great day 
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Archer Aero II


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## SK75 (May 30, 2015)

When the Jeweler offered me this Tissot for half price I couldn't say no now could I?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Newly acquired Bulova Accutron 2 with sweeping seconds hand.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Momentum Base-Layer with blasted finish.









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## NotSure (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Pretty darn accurate for a $35 watch. Notice the time on the screen and the watch, Hasn't been set since the time change.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

propnut48 said:


> View attachment 6038169
> Pretty darn accurate for a $35 watch. Notice the time on the screen and the watch, Hasn't been set since the time change.


Nice background on computer ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Seiko 7002


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

I figured it a way of getting "what I'm wearing right now" accurately. Had to wait awhile to upload pics from Dropbox.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

My Invicta on leather NATO strap









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Back with the Certina 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Deville GMT on active duty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Kenneth Cole KC9112 skeleton auto. Wide has on a BG164 Baby G on a 20mm interchangeable cloth strap


----------



## xxVSxx (Nov 17, 2015)

MWW Tatoskok last night, MWW today... but no permission to post pictures yet...

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

My trusty Casio maybe-wannabe-speedy:


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

A real accurate 1971 beater today - a gift from a friend in NJ................Have a great day - Cheers p


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Alpha Daytona today.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

MSAR
Have a good one
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

MSAR
Have a good one
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

My Zixen Heliox:


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Mr Linfoot (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm wearing this one right now, only because it needs to be worn at least once .... I don't like white.

I need to find it a new home


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Swithed to a more aged appropriate black leather.









Pretty accurate for a 50 year old watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Seems like every time I look at this thread it's this:


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 6048986


That is the next watch i'd like to get .


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Ah Thursday........
So lets get a ti manual wind out,
Wishing you all a great day.
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hell0w (Nov 18, 2015)

Great


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Think I'll go with my Aevig Corvid MKii today 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

First day with my new watch. I really think its goes well with dress shirts!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm wearing Jeans, a T-shirt,Tennis shoes....... OH,The watch! An Invicta 8928.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Junkers Bauhaus 60605


----------



## Amolai (Sep 10, 2008)

Wishing it was the weekend already, so strapped on the weekender today.










Have a blessed day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

*EDIT:* Darn those blurry cell phone pics!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Eco time









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Boiler (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

This again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

propnut48 said:


> I'm wearing Jeans, a T-shirt,Tennis shoes....... OH,The watch! An Invicta 8928.
> View attachment 6057730


Pretty duo there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)

Heading for weekend - Happy Friday!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Have a good Friday 

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## hell0w (Nov 18, 2015)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Romannn63 (Oct 30, 2015)

Happy Friday


----------



## jose cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

Movado again...Have a great day. 








Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

My newly attained baby!
View attachment IMG_20151118_182127263.jpg


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

Victorinox Dive Master 241037:


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

He he Ed started the thread today
Kinda cool I am wearing his and Thomas's 63
HAGW
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Hammy again with a new strap from Crown and Buckle. Love the color combo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I still with the Luxmento Naylamp 300m


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## AaronFG (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Vexiss (Jun 28, 2012)

Here's one of my two 2014 Chinese movement forum project watches. Just got them yesterday and I'm still figuring out the GMT movement.


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

On the wrist now.








Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

time to show it some love

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

Going to a clinic wearing a Emporio Armani quartz chrono now.


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

My Grovana GMT with a sapphire crystal, WR300, ETA 2893-2 movement, hacking, hand-winding, screw down crown, second time zone and using the bezel a third time zone is possible. All this on a tapered, thick black leather deployment band that I just love.









Wherever you are, whoever you are, remember to be kind. The smallest act of kindness is never wasted.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

hwa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. How much did you end up paying in total for all the parts and modifications? I might contemplate a similar project...

It sure does look damn good!


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

79 -7009
Regards 
Robt










"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

Newly acquired Maratac SR-3.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My new 38mm C60. I would have preferred a 42mm but CW had none left.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

GMT mood today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

It really doesn't change much since Klypsoo's big sale back in 2012. Due to a daughter in China, I am almost always in a GMT mood. Here is my Glycine Airman 18, I have added a brown Gator Strap.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Steiny Saturday


----------



## Mmarks9156 (Feb 2, 2014)

Rockin the Seiko 5 on green NATO strap today.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)

*Bulova Precisionist Chronograph*
Trying out a new Tech Swiss leather strap that I got the other day. Amazon had them for $15 delivered so I ordered them in three different sizes. They are actually a good value and well made.

Although the bracelet that came with the watch is one of the better ones I've seen, I'm getting to the point where I think chronographs are better suited for leather straps and divers for bracelets - at least that is my opinion. Anyways I might just keep this one on a strap, but maybe fine one a little bit thicker? Now it's time to fine the perfect strap for this one.

Here it is on a OEM bracelet which makes the watch feel more like a beast than it really is - bur in a good way.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

[URL="https://imageshack.com/i/p5O3CC1pj]







[/URL]


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I just finished my week... Go in the spa with my wife and Otago!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Switcheroo for me too 
176 on Vtztrap Artisan shoes










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

SD 42 brass for dinner with friends.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Ericw86 (Jul 15, 2015)

Orient kind of day

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Shogun

Seiko Shogun SBDC007 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

On this snowy Sunday
My TII
Have a good day
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Been wearing this since yesterday. All night, still have it on.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Trying a grey vintage leather band on my Deville GMT 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Just got in this Wenger Sea Force:


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Avi-8









Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## AlexH123 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Luxmento Naylamp 300m


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

️ SMP










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Regards
Robt

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Grey A dial pilot on red leather NATO 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SD 42


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Enter trolling.....NOW! Yes, it's a cheapo beater i wear bumming around but I really love the look of this Stührling. By far one of the more accurate quartz watches I have. +1-2 seconds a day

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Garmin Fenix 1










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HKed 1963


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Melbourne portsea heritage


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

ninzeo said:


> Very nice. How much did you end up paying in total for all the parts and modifications? I might contemplate a similar project...
> 
> It sure does look damn good!


Amphibia plus hands plus second hand plus Murphy bezel plus a Rolex box plus asking the right guy... Priceless!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The more I wear it, the more I like it. And used, it's affordable...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dj898 (Apr 6, 2015)

This guy on Nato strap I had ^^


----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Val 7734 labeled Primato
In a NOS Case
It's my poor mans Carrera


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Got this used, so it is reasonably affordable









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't know why but several people have asked if this was a Breitling


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon On Nato


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

️ Deville GMT on brown croc band


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Halios Laguna


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

315/worn orange









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

SMITHS
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

Ocean One Vintage. Got this in today after a bit of a wait. I must say it's really well done.









I like it with the stainless steel bracelet but I had dreams of it on a leather strap.









Lugs are are a big longer on the Ocean One.









Sadly, I'm thinking of flipping the OVM. The Ocean One Vjntage just checks more boxes for me. Also, I've been jonesing for a Sinn 103, but since I can't spend that kind of money I'm looking at the Gavox Squadron. Still love the OVM though.









Cheers.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

ljsmart said:


> what is this watch? so nice green color~~


Which watch?


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

skriefal said:


> Which watch?


I don't think he cares!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

[No MM branded watches allowed as per forum rules]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

This just in.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

ZENO
Have a good day
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Seiko SRP713


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SKX009


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Seiko Cocktail Time on the rocks


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Russell W. Barnes (Nov 19, 2015)

I purchased this the other day. It's the same as my first 'grown-up' watch I got in 1970, aged 11. Couldn't resist it! A.Schilds AS-1130 handwound movement.


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Lord Elgin Mystery Dial. Love the lugs on this guy.










Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue on Isofrane


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Regards
Robt

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to our southern neighbours.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399, Happy Thanksgiving to our American Brothers!


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Obris today!


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Laguna


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## dj898 (Apr 6, 2015)

till I source the Longines grain of rice stainless steel bracelet this one will have do. I sweat quite a bit in hot weather and it's scorching hot here...^^


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

At this time.








Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

My latest Affordable received a few days ago. Got it through the Amazon deals week for only $72...!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Manual Wind
Have a good day 
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The new SARB017 gets an airing.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

My new Deep Blue Master 1000 automatic. $160 shipped as part of Deep Blue's BF week sale (use coupon code "FORTY").


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> My new Deep Blue Master 1000 automatic. $160 shipped as part of Deep Blue's BF week sale (use coupon code "FORTY").
> 
> View attachment 6141690


Wow... That's a deal.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> Wow... That's a deal.


More pictures starting here in this thread if you are interested. The deal is still on:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/any-...-automatic-owners-2594538-5.html#post22693138


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Reoxy (Aug 10, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> My new Deep Blue Master 1000 automatic. $160 shipped as part of Deep Blue's BF week sale (use coupon code "FORTY").
> 
> View attachment 6141690


Your post made me look at their website and god damn that site is horrible looking cluster..... Nice looking watch tho.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Wearing a pilot I made 2 yrs ago
The ETA movt is keeping time at -1s/d
Love the 6498,98 movements 
Have a great day
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Ruban (Oct 26, 2015)

Parnis power reserve with open hearth, Sea-Gull ST2505 Automatic (self-winding) movement, under $100.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice little bro says hi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Modded Lum-Tec B8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Another manual wind
Have a great Sunday
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate


----------



## compucat (Jan 8, 2008)

Right now it is my Orient World Timer. I have had this for about six years and it is very high quality. It has a solid end link bracelet, power reserve indicator, easy to read rotating time zone bezel. It is just a great watch and one I never get tired of.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Wearing the Aquis today made me realise what a nice bracelet Oris produce.


----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Garmin Fenix










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

ninzeo said:


> View attachment 6158930


What is that?? Love it. Reminds me of the stowa 1938.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been a busy 5 days off with two family get togethers, and then finally putting the tree up. Be good as Santa is watching.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

cairoanan said:


> What is that?? Love it. Reminds me of the stowa 1938.
> 
> Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yes it does huh?! It's the Tisell "1901" chronograph with a Seagull 1901 movement. Extremely happy with that purchase. It feels like a high end watch with a solid case, domed sapphire and heat blued hands. Best part is the dial and applied numerals in combination with those wonderful hand and subdials. A lot of portuguese and stowa 1938 feel while having its own character. Love it!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

"dress diver" just about personified.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Casio Rangeman


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

TISELL No. 157


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Tortuga


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Tissot Automatic III


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starsgobllue (Jan 23, 2015)

I


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just now!


----------



## Det64 (Mar 21, 2014)

Orient Black Mako


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Something outside my usual comfort zone


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Runs a little fast for my taste but I love it









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Damn you, 30-day months!


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

View attachment 6179346

View attachment 6179354


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Tisell

Tisell Sun & Moon by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Kenneth Cole KC9112


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Rainy day office beater today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Swiss Army - Alliance


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

Victorinox Swiss Army.Alpnach.Chrono

.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Regards
R

Sent from my favourite chair to where you are using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Ignore darn tapatalk errors


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Afternoon switcheroo to the bagelus.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Have a good one!









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

Just woke up! Combat Sub.... Have a Great Day!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Cross my palm with silver or my wrist with brass - it's all the same to me.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Lovely Vintage "Tourist".


----------



## garvine (Sep 14, 2015)

Imgur:

Woke up this morning and decided to put on a new strap. Never tried this combo before. Looks alright.


----------



## Beach Hound (Jun 1, 2014)

Home from work, changed to the 92 Hamilton Khaki Quartz field watch on black NATO.









Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

Steinhart Titanium









Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Suwa 6309-7040


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Seiko 7548 Tuna Mod, which happens to be for sale


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Chocolate monster 

Seiko Orange Monster SKX781 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## FDS19 (Mar 17, 2015)

Christopher Ward C4 Phoenix...
FDS19


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Halios Tropik B today


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko SNZF63. 7s36B movement, and a JP Leatherworks strap.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

My new insanely cheap blue mako









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

#12/20
Regards
R









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 6117330


this is beautiful but a search for m-30 doesn't result in anything. What is it?


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Mirror , mirror on the wall, who is the fairest of us all? 

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon, have a great weekend guys!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Still not sure if I should have got the white Seeker instead.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

muchacho_ said:


> Mirror , mirror on the wall, who is the fairest of us all?
> 
> Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Great photography!


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Orthos today


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbatdorf (Nov 28, 2015)

Ocean One Black Ceramic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

SKX on canvas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

63









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Citizen NY2300 automatic


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

SAS Air First

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Switcheroo 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Melbourne Watch Co's Flinders on a new Crown & Buckle's Marina strap. It's a 1-2 punch |>


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Just got this custom handmade strap in. Love the combination!

View attachment 6227146


View attachment 6227154


View attachment 6227170


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Nice bracelet, Can you tell where you got it, and the cost



DMCBanshee said:


>


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Time for the beater switch









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Right now, it's my Vostok-Europe Expedition North Pole-1. Not a watch for the shy or retiring, the faint of heart or the small of wrist. This is a watch that insists you see it, and slid around onto your knuckles would make a formidable weapon, although as a man of peace, I would never do that.















I'd also add that this does NOT slide easily under a cuff. It is meant to be seen.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Trash_Gordon (Aug 20, 2015)

Vintage AVIA-matic Depthgauge


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

63









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

My Squale Horizon GMT on carbon fiber strap. 

I love this watch, I've been wearing it daily over a week an it is -3 seconds, I'm very pleased with the performance. I don't know if this is typical or not, but the only thing I can say is: Wow!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Put my cheapo "speedy" on a leather NATO and darn it if it doesn't look good 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## thrichar (May 18, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

WichitaViajero said:


> My Squale Horizon GMT on carbon fiber strap.


As with the Pan-Am, the colors are upside down...


----------



## Boiler (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Marathon shoulder-less spring-bars:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Maverick Dual-Time


----------



## the_chad (Dec 3, 2015)

Currently wearing the Tisell Sub 9015 Black


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 6216961


ze?
Could I ask, is this the 45mm or 42mm? What is your wrist si


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Took my Speedy 40th Apollo 11 out its box (for sale) for a spin today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## dfivered (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

MSAR









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

009 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Its ME Flindas!


----------



## Deck (Sep 2, 2013)

Wearing the Brathwait on this 69 degree morning...



Deck


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Not sure why I don't wear this more often, it's gorgeous. 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Deltasleep (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

8928OB, gotta love Kohl's and their coupons. Got it out the door for $45.00


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Beautiful day here in my part of the world so I'm wearing a manual wind 
Have a good day
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Titanium Beast.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Citizen NY2300 on mesh strap


----------



## denny73 (Nov 12, 2014)

A philip watch Caribbean.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Holiday Tuna 

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Something New   



Seiko SARX015


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Trusty Invicta model 1974


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

New strap from the Christopher Ward sale. Trying to decide if I like it better than the C&B strap I had it on before.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Datejust day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Blue scuba dude on leather NATO


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Luxmento Naylamp


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Casio Oceanus this morning.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Zodiac Desert Master (ZO7003) for the evening


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Picked this up earlier this week and really loving the simplicity ....


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

New strap is softer than I thought it would be.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

This just arrived tonight.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sub Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

casual Friday!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

godfather0917 said:


> View attachment 6282090


I love that O&A!! Gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Ocean Nevil - made by Swedish microbrand Triwa. Details on the dial are really beautiful.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Citizen Chronograph Automatic


----------



## johnnybee (Dec 11, 2015)

Cyma Watersport, cal. 420, ~1948? Sorry, no picture right now.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Orange Ray


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

7002-7039.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jvingerhoets1 (Jul 29, 2014)

A fuzzy, low-light, all around bad picture of my new Aramar Arctic Marine










Verstuurd vanaf mijn HUAWEI MT7-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice big watch but kinda disappointed in the lume as only the hands glow ,not the numbers.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Evening companion


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Same watch with a nato strap .


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

View attachment 6292618


Same watch with a nato strap .


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Episode 7 countdown










Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Doubled a post . how can I get rid of one of them. Anyone , class , anyone?


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

hawkeye86 said:


> View attachment 6268178
> 
> View attachment 6268186
> 
> ...


New strap is far better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

Seiko Titanium Diver


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


>


Mine says hi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)

Once again my trusty companion


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

QUOTE=Jerry P;23388914]
View attachment 6301962

View attachment 6301970

View attachment 6301978

View attachment 6301986

View attachment 6301994
[/QUOTE]

Congrats Jerry! It's a nice BEAST!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## MyMachV (May 27, 2014)

Just got it yesterday...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Trying my Submariner Oyster bracelet on my Datejust 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Aaand I forgot to set the date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This one tonite - Cheers p


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I really love the accuracy of the Unitas 6498 in this thing


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


Gotta love the orange.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

buddhabar said:


>


I love the paddle hands on this. I'm not up on all the Vostok models - what is that? A mod?


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

^^^unleash your inner Warhol


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> ^^^unleash your inner Warhol


New Galaxy S6...couldn't resist! 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSB031










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Seiko 5.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes the date is wrong. I have an exam. I don't have time for non-essentials.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Citizen Eco-drive Promaster


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Boschett Harpoon


Nice pic! There should be a spin-off WRUW thread for visually altered watch pic.

And for WIAW...










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Can't go wrong with a Lew & Huey


















Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Tisell 









Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Dodomang777 (Dec 15, 2013)

Squale 20atmos maxi dial

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

The Alpinist today.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

TISELL No. 157 Hand-wind


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New Bulova UHF 262khz









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidomega (Dec 15, 2015)

Omega from 1939 cal. R17.8 21600bph


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My pmgs


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Borealis Seahawk on my "Boba Fett Strap."


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Promaster on polished brown leather NATO from clockwork


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

Spartan.Ex said:


> Ocean Nevil - made by Swedish microbrand Triwa. Details on the dial are really beautiful.
> View attachment 6282594


Not really a microbrand but cool watch none the less.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Funky color from computer screen. Looking after it a little while.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## dj898 (Apr 6, 2015)

My go to get daily watch when I'm lazy and in just grab n go mood ^^
With NATO strap don't have to worry about getting wet and its look attracts kind comments from opposite sex in young and old 

Sent from my cloud using TPT


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Just got in the Victorinox Maverick 241441 today from Gemnation:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Have a great Thursday gentlemen


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

thursday



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 6345418


very nice!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

As usual, slumming with another Seiko.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Preparing for Friday 

Seiko SNKM097 Recraft by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Arrow269 (May 18, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mokume Gane by H2O


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

On my just arrived custom handmade strap


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Momentum torpedo for the evening


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Mokume Gane by H2O


Thanks for sharing... I've never before wanted to see and touch a watch case more. Pictures just look like some strange watermark so I googled it.


----------



## zacii (Dec 5, 2015)

Trying to join the fun with my week old Mako.

Sent from the edge of my galaxy


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

My Citizen Signature which I use as a reference for the time and date for all of my other watches.


----------



## davidomega (Dec 15, 2015)

Omega from 1970 - Red Star (South America import)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ermicas (Dec 17, 2015)

Victorinox Maverick titanium chrono (when it still had the "Swiss Army" written on it). Pretty beaten up but had for a everyday wear for over 8 years, the bezel has taken a beating but the sapphire is still flawless.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sub Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

1200









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Deep Blue on their NATO while I await delivery of my new bracelet.









Marty Smith


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

This today


----------



## anders.holm (Aug 11, 2011)

Bernhard F71 on blue nato


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just in....Lum-Tec B29 Carbon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Sat waiting in the car on 'chauffeur duty' with this on my wrist...










Have a good weekend all ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Arrived a day early. Well played, *amazon*.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Tonight's companion: 40th Apollo 11










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueboy85 (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jofro (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Citizen perpetual calender


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Lew & Huey Phantom all meshed up for the damp weather.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHogg (Mar 28, 2015)

Raymond Weil Chrono


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## ctzfan (Jul 7, 2014)

Anniversary Gift - Rado Diastar 200


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A nice bit of Tuna.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Now


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Hadley-Roma classin' up my *Weekender.

*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zodiac Sea Wolf today


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

If nothing else I'll admit to being a boring watch wearer, I've been wearing this...............









I've had that on for going on 2 weeks since it arrived, the good news is that the timing is almost perfect!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

I like it alot! Does this come in a white dial?


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Ard said:


> If nothing else I'll admit to being a boring watch wearer, I've been wearing this...............
> 
> View attachment 6371161
> 
> ...


Beautiful! i could see how it would be hard to take that one off your wrist!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sundays first watch


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Some retro chrono love









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

T-37

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Dagaz TII Typhoon


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Mesh ftw. Fuggin wet out over here.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue On Super Engineer II


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## SUPmission (Nov 4, 2015)

Love this inherited vintage 18K Tissot. Grandma deemed that its broken, but I managed to clean it myself and its been ticking again.

Twitter @SUPmission


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

My trusty Citizen World Perpetual on distressed watch band.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

My brother has just treated himself to a new watch and he let me try it on. It's not really affordable but I felt I should post it here.










As for me I am currently wearing this little monster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

Photo not from today but wearing this.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Still loving my new *Strapcode Super Engineer II *on my _Blue Mako...

_


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Third day in a row, Aurore Sous Marine









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Bleedingblue said:


> Photo not from today but wearing this.
> View attachment 6390457


thats green? and old school like that combo looks really nice


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

for this week


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

DB Master 1000


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Fossil Narrator on F71 nato. I think this NATO matches the second hand and dial perfectly.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

My dad called this an "old man watch" and then proved it by trying to abscond with it!
He likes it a lot, so the same watch/bracelet combo is wrapped and sitting under the tree for him.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Finally a better pic of my new Caravelle.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie Williams (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand, Kontiki










On my right, Francis Drake


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Have a Tunariffic Christmas!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## BillyN (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

My elderly *SEIKO*...


----------



## frank the tank (Aug 10, 2010)

This has been my beater for the past couple weeks


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

crappysurfer said:


>


Custom engraving? Very nice!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Getting ready for tonight!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Going with the torpedo


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Right now, this 6309-7290.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

Chr Ward C20 Lido this Christmas Eve 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

White dial plus some lume to guide Santa 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Kain Heritage sale - new strap









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

So much for a white Christmas - it's raining fit to bust and is as dull as heck. Hence the even worse than usual pic of today's C5.


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

As a Christmas thought I'd go with this


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I got my Boschett DWP for Christmas day!! Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays guys enjoy all moments with your family!!


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Christmas &#55356;&#57220; present &#55356;&#57217;


----------



## DevoD (Nov 5, 2014)

My Christmas gift from my wife.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas!!!










This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

seemed appropriate for Christmas



















Merry Christmas gentleman

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Flinders

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Coordinating with my old man


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Only fitting to wear a submariner homage while watching The Spy Who Loved Me. So far...Sean Connery was a way cooler Bond. Yes, Im late to the party but am watching the whole discography in order.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

This one again. I rediscovered something I already knew, that given my poor eyesight, a full lume dial is of little use when I'm not wearing glasses. Unlumed hands might help, but....


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Coordinating with my old man


Nice! What make and model watch is this?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Megalodon and a Christmas present.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Nice! What make and model watch is this?


Thanks C. That's a Parnis grey sterile type A dial running an Asian Unitas 6498. Ubiquitous on the bay. A lot of watch for peanuts.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Trustworthy Sub in active duty:










His 21th birthday is comming in january, haven't miss a beat on his journey with me since new 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm quite boring and don't even have a current photo but I switched to the AT because I may sell the Seiko. With my style of wearing I could easily scuff the watch up if I don't give it a rest. There are always so many different watches on this thread I like to check out a few pages every now and then.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I love this cheap-ass watch!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Citizen.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Air Boss Mach VI on black rally strap. It seems to get more wrist time around Christmas season.


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

This was a stocking stuffer my wife got for me. Super cheap but a pretty cool way of telling time.

Here is the time 4:25 PM








Here is the Date 12/28


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

A funky old Cimier Chronograph, today.

I've got no idea what the dial is made from, maybe it's even plastic, but it's a shimmering blue/purple in the right light. What this watch lacks in quality (it has a cheap 7-jewel Lapanouse manual movement), it sure makes up for in funkiness.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Citizen Promaster 200M Diver









Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Phantom B


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just put my new Pan Am on.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Phantom A


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Bdk (Feb 21, 2013)

G-shock


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Wife and I out for a drink before a movie. 








Marty Smith


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Black A DLC Date

Edit: Instagram did a craptastic job of compressing this one.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Ill keep the pilot theme going today with my Archimede. Love this C&B strap...it has developed a beautiful texture.










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Checking snow depth?


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

The first 2 are a Waltham 1952 USAAF issue and the 3rd is a Timex which is really close to the same look.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 "Doxa Ceramica Shark" Mod, have a great last day in 2015!!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Been lurking for a while, but I thought this would be worth showing off. A Sheffield All sport circa late 1960's on it's original bracelet. It keeps perfect time and still has a sharp lume.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Ringing in the new year sarb style


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

The chosen one for tonight 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy 2016 ! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy new year all!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

DevoD said:


> My Christmas gift from my wife.
> 
> View attachment 6430602


Really like it! I have a white dial citizen my self as well but I like yours more.. What model is that?

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy New Year WUS










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## fly_us (Dec 4, 2015)

Happy new year WUS, in a mood of colorful new year.









Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Starting the year off with the first dive watch I ever bought back in 1998.


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

Steinhart ocean one


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Going old school to start the year off









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Happy New Year to All from the Great White North!



















Sent via the grapevine


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## dean147 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sent from my Che2-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

Not me, but my 4 year old son.


----------



## Reoxy (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Wearing my do everything Gulfmaster today.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1950 Timex Skindiver



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Been wearing a bit of a fashion watch today. Christmas gift from my wife. nice presentation box.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Multiple post


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Starting the new year with my 20 year, 11 months, 22 day old pal 










Bought it new back in 1995; not going anywhere....... other than to my son's wrist










his someday


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Orange vwolf


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

TATOSKOK


----------



## Jaxwired (Nov 15, 2015)

Victorinox officers day date auto on custom strap. : )


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki today









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Tisell*_ 43mm Pilot

_


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Picked this one up today for $40. The Pulsar PT3477X1. Rather nice! 44mm, Seiko quartz, black date wheel, raised indices, balanced chrono layout, titanium-looking case. I guess it's PVD'd SS, but it has that titanium grey colour that matches my true titanium watches.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

IsoBrite Tritium

















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspiredezigns (Dec 28, 2015)

On my way to see StarWars with my wife and a Breitling Super Avenger...










Sent on iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Arrived in the mail today so will be giving it some serious wrist time...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## coores14 (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

AdeeKaye Jump Hour



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Celadon Imperial, Third Series 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Yep, it's a *PARNIS...

*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## EVandy (Aug 17, 2015)

Seiko skx009


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Distortion!


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Autodromo Prototipo Brian Redman Edition on a Hirsch strap










Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## Beach Hound (Jun 1, 2014)

Goin Russian today....










https://m.facebook.com/avgguyswatchcollecting/


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

G'day mates!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival. Liked the PVD so much I also got the SS.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Lew & Huey Phantom A - DLC, Black Dial, Date on a Digicamo NATO with PVD hardware from NatoStrapCo:


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Francis Drake


----------



## Chriselgui (Jan 5, 2016)

Victorinox


----------



## CRAWD (Nov 24, 2015)

Speedy Pro. Keeping me company in the office.


----------



## 11pennreserve (Nov 9, 2015)

Tisell 40mm Flieger A


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

HMT Pilot, becuase it arrived in the post today ;-).

No doubt the cheapest watch on this thread.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Steinhart GMT.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## htt (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

Latest acquisition. The bracelet on it is surprisingly great for a watch at this price.


----------



## jose cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

Bulova presicionist









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Excuse the date changing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

My first Frederique Constant! Just wore it while signing a contract for a new job!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

^Congrats! Great watch. Affordable is relative.
My unlikely first watch of 2016 is below.








Wife had a seizure back in November and I now want to be reachable without interruption.
Handy.

Respect


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Very classy watch in my opinion and a Frederique Constant is on my wish list for next watch. Best of luck with the new job too.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Steinhart 
Have a great day 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Stephendjb (Oct 27, 2015)

DeTomaso DT20 today.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Newly arrived:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr 47mm


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Loofa said:


> Excuse the date changing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great looking Seiko. Could you please tell me model number? Thanks!

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Just arrived last night, I am wearing my new Seiko SARB065 on a blue Perlon. The dial is truly amazing and it's really major bang for the buck IMHO. 
Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Pepsi


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

heady91 said:


> That's a great looking Seiko. Could you please tell me model number? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


Seiko SSB003. Methinks it's a Japanese market one as I can't really find it from U.S. Sellers. Looks straight out of the 70s on a rally strap! Nice small 40mm size










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UnwoundMainspring (Jun 22, 2013)

My modded Steinhart Ocean DLC!


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

SKX007


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Going for a snack on my break.










Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Loofa said:


> Seiko SSB003. Methinks it's a Japanese market one as I can't really find it from U.S. Sellers. Looks straight out of the 70s on a rally strap! Nice small 40mm size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. It does, I like it a lot. 
I'll definitely keep an eye out for these.

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Invicta with a Citizen miyota movement. People keep asking me if it is a Breitling for some reason.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A black dial no date SWATCH IRONY. It cost me 60 bucks after I replaced the bracelet.


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Seiko Spirit SCDC043. 37mm titanium quartz, white face, black numbers. One of my two most worn affordables.


----------



## drgnclwk (Dec 7, 2015)

gym time


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Luxmento Naylamp


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

My lightly modded SKX, which also has been my daily wearer since august. I change NATO on it from time to time, but that is pretty much all variation I need. Even wore it on the Christmas dinner I attended. I rarely take it off, if ever.


----------



## Jakub Kop (Nov 21, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

My latest acquisition... I wrote a review for it >>here<<


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the 5s gets a spin out.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!

What else?? My new Seiko SRP777 on the stock rubber, which I quite like. Won't even bother with the ISOFRANE I think ? Next is canvas 
Have a great Friday!!
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jakub Kop said:


> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


That's gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Just arrived, couldn't be happier!









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Zeno Watch Basel Big Pilot in the Big Apple










"Life is too short. Buy all the watches you Like"
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Had a bit of fun during my break.










Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deltasleep (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent from a samsung galaxy, far far away!!


----------



## Yuris (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF!!
> 
> What else?? My new Seiko SRP777 on the stock rubber, which I quite like. Won't even bother with the ISOFRANE I think ? Next is canvas
> Have a great Friday!!
> ...


Congrats Brice, It will looks good on canvas for sure!


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Switcheroo


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wearing an old pulsar with a silvertone case full numerals on a white dial non working date at 3.The width between the lugs is 18 mm.It resides on an approximately 2 inch wide Olive drab strap made of nylon webbing(probably a piece of seatbelt) with blousing straps sewn onto it to hold the watch. It is fastened with Velcro.


----------



## compucat (Jan 8, 2008)

My Seiko Alpinist SARB017. I have had it since December but this is my first time wearing it. It is a fine watch with exceptional design and build quality. I am quite impressed.


----------



## Br4m80 (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

Enjoying my newly acquired Seiko Fifty Five Fathoms. Just love this watch.


----------



## htt (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Affordable luxury


----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Crappy lighting for an iPad shot









Oh and it's actually 10:08, not posing for a photo


----------



## jschall (Jan 8, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> Affordable luxury


What seiko is that? It looks so clean


----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

jschall said:


> What seiko is that? It looks so clean


Sarb035

you can click on a user name to see their profile, a lot of members will have their collection listed


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Same watch
Different strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

New 775:


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

Right now my SKX009 is catching sun light


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

PRS40









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G. Gerlach **Otago*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Still on this white beauty 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Breakfast run w/the new 775.

Have great day fellas!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Dreary day today. Without sunlight, this is the very best image my little Nikon could muster.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

65 er










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still honeymooning...

Happy Saturday everyone! 
I still have the Seiko SRP777 on canvas today. Really like the watch, pretty darn close to perfect... Slightly mislaligned at 6 and would prefer w/o the X but it's really not as bad IRL as I thought. Doesn't bother me much. 
I'll keep trying different straps, dark great canvas, TF NATO, ISO?, and maybe even leather 

Have a great weekend. 
B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Jonzing really bad for the new *777!
*


----------



## gunnersfan16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Toothbras said:


> Affordable luxury










my Boston says hello!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

gunnersfan16 said:


> my Boston says hello!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I wish I had taken a picture earlier today. We had my son's fourth birthday party at my house, and a lot of our friends and relatives were over. At the Height we had six Boston's all running around!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to my Seiko Cocktail Time earlier to take my wife out to dinner. 
I just love that dial. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Raining like nobody's business today. Figure I'd take the Blumo out before the Turtle takes all my wrist time!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Today one of my best buys of 2015


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Francis Drake


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Playing around with NATOs on my Blue Spark. Still doesn't look right to me, so back to leather it will be, soon.

Sent from my couch


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Ye Olde SEIKO...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue XL today.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

sticky said:


> Blue XL today.
> 
> View attachment 6613698


It's near impossible to find one of these for under 200usd. Color me jealous.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday. Lazy day here so far. 
I got several straps out this morning to try on the new Seiko SRP777 and the Tropic rubber won for today 
I dig this combo adding to the vintage vibe of the Turtle. Got a few more combos to try later, of course ;-)

But anyway I am continuing my Seiko weekend... 

Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007


----------



## cbouza3 (Jun 26, 2015)

Nothing special, but after hemming and hawing on adding the bracelet, haven't taken it off all week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1st day get to play w/ straps on the 65. Curved Spring Bars on this help for strap changes.Vintage Ammo strap from 8yrs ago by Scott Allison aka Timesofplenty












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Easy as A-B-C: afternoon beater change


----------



## Runnin_Ute (Jan 2, 2016)

Stuhrling Original Alpine Renegade


----------



## rwbug (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hope everyone is having a great Sunday. Lazy day here so far.
> I got several straps out this morning to try on the new Seiko SRP777 and the Tropic rubber won for today
> I dig this combo adding to the vintage vibe of the Turtle. Got a few more combos to try later, of course ;-)
> 
> ...


Nice Brice. Tropical & Canvas =   
Can't wait for mine & like you so many straps already & waiting

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

12167 is 40mm


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeno Explorer today:


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

about as "affordable" as they come.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Tisell*_ No. 157
_
If they made this watch 4-5mm smaller, they wouldn't be able to keep it in stock...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m *


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## FenFa (Apr 12, 2012)

ROLEX

来自我的 SM-G900F 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy 21th birthday to him! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

My lovely *NOT*-_Speedmaster...

_


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just in.... 
New to me.....Oris BC4 Retro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the 777 tonight. Love the case on this one.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the 777 tonight. Love the case on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Runnin_Ute (Jan 2, 2016)

Invicta Pro Diver on alligator (9743) (40 mm scalloped bezel)


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Wearing my new to me omega f300 "cone". Still not sure about strap options for it because it's got awkward 17mm lugs. It's on NATO today. 
















































And a big shout out to all the junior doctors on strike in the UK today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

A favorite...









Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

The old Camo Turtle...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Bulletproof.


----------



## EthanBanet (Jan 26, 2015)

Marathon DQM


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Coffee ☕ with my 3 guys and my dad's watch ⌚ .


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

View attachment 6638210


Coffee ☕ with my 3 guys and my dad's watch ⌚ .


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hmmm, not sure why it did that. Anyone know how to delete a post?


----------



## EthanBanet (Jan 26, 2015)

propnut48 said:


> Hmmm, not sure why it did that. Anyone know how to delete a post?


you should be able to click on edit post down by the reply button, and you can delete it from there.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## e.looijenga (Dec 14, 2015)

Vostok Europe Mriya


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Shovelling snow with this baby. Hope this Blue Ray melts the snow.


----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)

Trying to decide what to do here....


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

deleonj said:


> Trying to decide what to do here....


Get a bigger watch box?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

View attachment DSC_0439.jpg


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## willzy (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nomoneyx (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Skinny_Wrst (Jan 6, 2016)

It's a Seiko hump day!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Home built (but not by me this time).


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Diver:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Eco drive today. 








Excuse the quick and dirty wrist shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Newest addition. Ceramic bezel catching light in the best of ways.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!
I went with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning. 
Have a great day. 
Brice.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

My most affordable watch: free. When It arrived I realized the bezel was out of alignment. After a couple rounds of negotiations over exchanges, return shipping, etc. the seller issued a full refund and told me to dispose of the watch on their behalf. I like it, so with nothing to lose I'm going to try fixing the bezel problem myself. Here's to good luck and good customer service.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Back to the regularly scheduled program.......



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Living in the past this evening


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Living in the past this evening


I love these oldies.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Alden said:


> I love these oldies.


Me too. I've just recently started looking at old 17 jewel watches again.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Invicta base (severely reshaped by file and sandpaper).

Dagaz dial. Yobokies hands. Rios strap.

One of my favorites.


----------



## Caymalam (Oct 26, 2015)

I was using it until 2 weeks. Something is wrong with the machine it runs 3-4 hours + at day


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Trying this MWW Tatoskok On Canvas


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Доброе утро!

(Good morning!)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I had to go with my new Alpina Alpiner GMT4. Wish my pics did the dial justice. 
Love that the movement has a custom GMT module, with jumping hour hand more like the Rolex and unlike the 2893.

Have a great day. Brice. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Everybodyhatesraymond (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

got the borialis scout sniper rollin today


----------



## Skinny_Wrst (Jan 6, 2016)

TGIF!!!


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

What a difference in weather from 24 hours ago in Sydney.

Seiko Fifty-Five Fathoms


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jasonzhang921 (Jan 13, 2016)

Just chilling

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Montrex KS0095


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Tao "old tape"


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Tissot V8 Chrono


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !!

I am still wearing the Alpiner GMT4 on Art's charcoal canvas. 
Really impressed with this watch, the level of detail and finish for what I paid for it. It's beautiful and I am struggling to capture the dial and do it justice. Absolutely love the lugs though there is little space for straps 

Have a great day. 
Brice.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorldTyme (Nov 20, 2014)

1960's Rolex GMT Master 1675/0


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)

Cocktail time!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't know if this is cheating or something, as I posted this morning; and I hardly ever switch watches during the day.
But the Strapcode Super Engineer II bracelet on my *ORIENT *_Mako _was calling out to me to make a late-afternoon swap.
You gotta try one of these bracelets, man...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Wilson Watch Works Vintage Diver on Steveo Zulu checking in:


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Going VCM on this Friday night


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pic is old, but watch is on


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G-2900


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Tisell on a beautiful sunny saturday.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Ezteem Lynx Aqua on shortened Zulu. Eta 2824, 200M, sapphire. This is a Swedish brand I think now is gone. 
Torb


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Who wanna play?


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Who wanna play?
> <snip>


A fellow VGC, sweet! Didn't think there were too many on here...










Sent from my couch


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Dunzdeck said:


> A fellow VGC, sweet! Didn't think there were too many on here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Video Game Connoisseur? Reporting in.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

DMCBanshee said:


> Who wanna play?


Tiny Toon Adventures, totally underrated game, I loved that one


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Maroon M F


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Tiny Toon Adventures, totally underrated game, I loved that one


I agree it's a nice game!


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Midday switch... Automatic MWC 300m


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

An homage hating WIS's nightmare. Because they find themselves liking this one.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the Alpiner GMT 4


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Just back from work which has a no watch policy. Decided I'd not worn the vintage GP for a while, so I'm chilling in pjs and a dress watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohonte (Jun 16, 2015)

My new Redux COURG


----------



## Skinny_Wrst (Jan 6, 2016)

It's a mud Sunday!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

View attachment DSC_5808.jpg


There's that NATO again!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I was going to keep the Alpina GMT on and felt guilty for the others so a a little Turtle action today 

SRP 777 on Art's first weathered canvas exposed to NC's hot, sunny, humid summer weather 

Go Panthers!

B


















Next to the Alpina
Specs aren't everything... 
The 45mm Seiko wears smaller than the 44mm Alpiner due to its cushion case design and significant step design where the bezel size is much smaller than the case underneath. The short L2L also helps 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sporting the chocolate Shark Diver on crocs today... Go Panthers!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Traser Nautic


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

For some reason, this *TIMEX *_Weekender_ on a *Hadley-Roma* mesh bracelet is the one I keep choosing
in the morning. Not bad for $28 total...


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

A beautiful example of a Bulova Accutron 219 N6. Not a scratch on it. Nice humming hacking movement. Smoothest sweeping hand ever.


----------



## Skinny_Wrst (Jan 6, 2016)

G'day Monday!


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

My SO bought last week.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys, starting the week with seiko =)









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Hello guys, starting the week with seiko =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elle est super en bleu cette tortue. Comment la trouves tu après quelques jours en ta possession ?
Moi j'adore la mienne en noir et suis tenté par la bleu aussi


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Gigandet vintage diver









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Torbjorn said:


> Ezteem Lynx Aqua on shortened Zulu. Eta 2824, 200M, sapphire. This is a Swedish brand I think now is gone.
> Torb
> View attachment 6686034


I just wanted to show you as well: I always thought that the case on this one is particularly nicely executed/ Torb


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1B


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This morning I went with the affordable yet very cool Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive diver on a grey Toxic nato strap!! Love the Squared hardware a la BP and the fabric easily folds back under the keeper.

I'll switch later but enjoying this one. Glad I gave it a shot!
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny_Wrst (Jan 6, 2016)

Desk diving Tuesday


----------



## MMT (Feb 11, 2006)

RIght now, I'm wearing this: 


;-)


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mwaldie (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

MMT said:


> RIght now, I'm wearing this:
> 
> ;-)


That's so offensive. Reported.


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

castlk said:


>


I collect Reserves... I absolutely love this piece. What are the specifics ?, size, thickness, movement, model number etc ? How old is it ? Do you remember around when you bought it. Thanks.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Another Ti Homage 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## thomasrhee (Nov 9, 2015)

Seiko SKX779 "Black Monster" w/ Strapcode Endmill Chamfered Clasp bracelet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
I decided to go with the Seiko Cocktail Time on perlon to begin the work week. 
I love the dial and perfect size/proportions. Heck of a watch for such an affordable price.

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Citizen world time, blue dial on an Orange nato


----------



## MMT (Feb 11, 2006)

ironborn said:


> That's so offensive. Reported.


You must be joking, unless of course, you have a dirty imagination. ;-)


----------



## MMT (Feb 11, 2006)

ironborn said:


> That's so offensive. Reported.


You must be joking, unless of course, you have a dirty imagination. ;-) Maybe you should be reported "for lack of humor".

Cheers,


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

MMT said:


> You must be joking, unless of course, you have a dirty imagination. ;-) Maybe you should be reported "for lack of humor".
> 
> Cheers,


You are correct, sir. I was indeed joking!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Lew & Huey Cerberus on the Phantom Schmato (I'll skip the copyrighted name) with some paracord:


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Just arrived...
Oops, thought it was the 18th


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Steelix time


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The awesome and affordable Scurfa DiverOne Silicon gen2 on a new Toxic nato. A very comfortable ready for action combo 

Have a great evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I thought you were going to sell that one off?



Jeep99dad said:


> The awesome and affordable Scurfa DiverOne Silicon gen2 on a new Toxic nato. A very comfortable ready for action combo
> 
> Have a great evening.
> B
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rocat said:


> I thought you were going to sell that one off?


I think I'll move the PVD, which I wear the least.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got my Giveaway from Scott (River Watch Co). Very love it, size is perfect and colors are stunning.Tiber Sport On Mesh


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Strap is almost as expensive as the watch, but ah well...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

007 on the Honeycomb kid........


----------



## nnickell (Jun 27, 2014)

New Poseidon for me. Just got it yesterday.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Couple hours ago but still wearing it!


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Taking my new Accutron for a spin:


----------



## igureta (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seemed like a good choice to shovel snow for over 2 hours.


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

O.T.W.N








Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Earlier today (this has been a very very long day)










... and now...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

My Seamaster 2005. This thread reminds me of the Wire season 5


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## JHogg (Mar 28, 2015)

Seiko Sarb White dial and blue suit combo 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Still exceeding every expectation.
I love this watch.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53. 
Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The new GSAR get's its first breath of Yorkshire air.


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

Went with the Stuhrling Special Reserve 571 today...


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tiber Sport On Leather


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*Rare outing for my jump hour, but it just seemed right today....for sale btw*


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

cairoanan said:


>


Do you wear an watch 24 hours or less? You have winders for this? Keep going to increase the number of watches!

Trimis de pe al meu GT-I9295 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53.
> Have a great day.
> B
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic. How do you like it?


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

maki23 said:


> Do you wear an watch 24 hours or less? You have winders for this? Keep going to increase the number of watches!
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu GT-I9295 folosind Tapatalk


I'm usually wearing a watch at all times except when showering. I don't use winders (and the vwolf from yesterday was a Quartz). 
Increasing the number of watches is a goal I think is shared by many here!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> That looks fantastic. How do you like it?


I love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

New shoes on a new arrival and up onto my wrist for the evening!


----------



## Skinny_Wrst (Jan 6, 2016)

Friday night date with miss Orient Star  Happy weekend to all!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## peksii (Mar 10, 2012)

S.U.F Myrsky


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

peksii said:


> S.U.F Myrsky
> 
> View attachment 6765546


Never saw this watch before. Is it an affordable one? Seems like there is not a lot of info on the net.

This for today:


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

25 year old Citizen. This is the smallest watch I own (37mm) and still runs great, in spite of some very rough treatment at the hands of a brutal watch store employee who scratched up the back and nearly broke the day/date function. It took me a while to get it to work correctly and get it running again after she was through with it. I think she threw it to the floor and danced upon it, as well.

You can see a dislodged lume spot between 1 and 2. That happened after the roughing up it got.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Trying some new on my Halios Mod










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

Got the Sorengo out today...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Few shoots more on Orient direction. ;-)


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Busy day, worked from home and wore the Alpiner4 GMT all day.

Stay safe for those impacted by the storm

Brice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

For the evening


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Quartz Hammy Dual Crown


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

this watch started it all for me. It was given to me from a mentor that found out I was looking for a new watch. "Save your money!" he said... 10 years later.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

Cleaning .... off the baby seat...lol


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## peksii (Mar 10, 2012)

Maxmoro said:


> Never saw this watch before. Is it an affordable one? Seems like there is not a lot of info on the net.


It is 2500€ so maybe not so affordable. Made by Stepan Sarpaneva in Finland and has Soprod A10 inside.

If you like I think you can ask more info from Stepan directly from [email protected]


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

G. Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr

G. Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Alden said:


> 25 year old Citizen. This is the smallest watch I own (37mm) and still runs great, in spite of some very rough treatment at the hands of a brutal watch store employee who scratched up the back and nearly broke the day/date function. It took me a while to get it to work correctly and get it running again after she was through with it. I think she threw it to the floor and danced upon it, as well.
> 
> You can see a dislodged lume spot between 1 and 2. That happened after the roughing up it got.
> 
> View attachment 6766970


I opened the case this morning and removed that loose lume spot then polished it up with some polywatch and a microfiber cloth. I will take some pics later today with the DSLR. It looks great now.


----------



## Kaizer Espada (Dec 13, 2015)

I've been wearing this Seiko for the last couple of days.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing my new Zodiac Super Sea Wolf and I LOVE it!! After hesitating so much, I'm super happy I got it. 
Love the retro look, original hands and raised beveled markers and raised logo, the cool lume markers and awesome bezel a la BPFF. 
Have a great Saturday. 
B





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I've been wearing my new Zodiac Super Sea Wolf and I LOVE it!! After hesitating so much, I'm super happy I got it.
> Love the retro look, original hands and raised beveled markers and raised logo, the cool lume markers and awesome bezel a la BPFF.
> Have a great Saturday.
> B
> ...


Lovely watch and great pics...


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_For today's adventure the Citizen Eco-Drive diver got the nod to start the day. 













































Mid afternoon switch to a NATO strap...


















Enjoy the rest of the weekend folks
b-)​_


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Enjoying a snow day in NYC - 1-2 feet, but beautiful day for sledding and hiking in a park.


----------



## gundamzero (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Poor Man's AT


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

That Jubilee bracelet is way cool!



Jeep99dad said:


> I've been wearing my new Zodiac Super Sea Wolf and I LOVE it!! After hesitating so much, I'm super happy I got it.
> Love the retro look, original hands and raised beveled markers and raised logo, the cool lume markers and awesome bezel a la BPFF.
> Have a great Saturday.
> B
> ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ctzfan (Jul 7, 2014)

JeanRichard Terrascope.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

3 Days in a Row Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

In my innocence I did a search for this watch on a work computer using its nickname.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wish you all a great Sunday and go Panthers 

I've been wearing the SRP777 on ToxicNato, which makes for a great combo. I've gotta try a grey toxicnato or the black with grey edges.

Cheers. B


















The not so unusual Turbo photobomb 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Evening switch to Parnis GMT on an old leather NATO I found today at the bottom of my strap box.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Speedy today (borderline affordable, I know.....)


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

EDIT: saw the Jaques Lemans posted by castlk...switched to mine! On croc. I wore out the original fitted leather strap.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Speedy today (borderline affordable, I know.....)


What is this strap? It's awesome!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

EL_GEEk said:


> What is this strap? It's awesome!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I bought it from a Wisconsin based strapmaker a few years ago who is a member of WUS, I'll try to find his info and PM you. I really love it, thick yet very supple and conforms nicely to my tiny wrist. Here's another shot


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Go Denver


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on a grey ToxicNato.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sea dragon for the afternoon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

T-hunter said:


>


Awesome watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Drew canvas for a walk with my pup while the sun was out then later the Panthers' game.

Tubs says Hi! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

Got the Langford Precisionist out today...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the Zodiac Super SeaWolf on the oem bracelet again. I just love this watch. 
Have a great day. Brice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday folks

Sarb gets his turn with a band change. A nice croc band would probably go well but we're a bit country around here so field style band will do for now.



























Hey, it's worth a try. It's only Monday.
b-)​_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Btdrnks (Sep 26, 2014)

Here's my first post...my interpretation of a poor mans alpinist: the Orient ER2C00F Champion with a green dial and a cheapo swiss-tech leather band...


----------



## Acoupleunderpar (Jan 25, 2016)

My Citizen Nighthawk BJ7010-09E with a brand new strap :sunglasses:


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

G. Gerlach Enigma

G. Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Switched for the evening to a new to me Seiko 4004 Quartz on horween shell cordovan. 4633-8029


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DougG (May 4, 2015)

This evening I'm getting acquainted with my latest that was delivered an hour ago - I put a stainless mesh band on it.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Seiko SRP641K1...Trying it out today with a new strap...Hadley Roma MS3455 rubber...

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Switched from bracelet to rubber for tomorrow


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Tisell tuesday!


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Australia Day coming to an end.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

An all time fave - the skx007


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EthanBanet (Jan 26, 2015)

Snk 809 mod 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

Invicta Reserve Ocean Predator 1766...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Tao for the evening









Any word from Askofu??


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Barfett (Feb 3, 2013)

Seiko SNKK87 with Dagaz Dial and hands.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


There are more Seiko models than grains of sand in the Sahara, but I like the cushion case on that. What is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

steadyrock said:


> There are more Seiko models than grains of sand in the Sahara, but I like the cushion case on that. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the new 6309 reedition. Model is srp777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good evening folks or good morning to some of you on the other side. This evening I'm still sporting my Seiko SARG017 with a new homemade single piece leather strap.

I like the last band I had on this watch but I wanted to see if I can make it work with a brown leather. So with a piece of leather I got from the local saddlery scrap bin I made a go at it this morning.

The Seiko SARG017, an affordable sporty dress watch.


















With minimal tools, this is the result......



























It has potential I think....









Anyway, sorry for the late post. I just got too busy today. Hope everyone had a great day.
b-)​_


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

New NATO, loving this watch right now


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


>


You have them all


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Hump day scuba dude


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

alex79 said:


> You have them all


Arf. There are more days in a year than watches in my box.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good evening folks or good morning to some of you on the other side. This evening I'm still sporting my Seiko SARG017 with a new homemade single piece leather strap.
> 
> I like the last band I had on this watch but I wanted to see if I can make it work with a brown leather. So with a piece of leather I got from the local saddlery scrap bin I made a go at it this morning.
> 
> ...


Killer shots man. They make the watch look even better. Well done.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Grand Seiko












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

ZO2403


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> Killer shots man. They make the watch look even better. Well done.
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> ...


_Honestly I didn't know how it would turn out but it turned out pretty well, I'm quite pleased. It's really a simple process, economical and just another way to recycle things. I got the leather from our local saddlery, paid $5.00 for a handful of scrap leather pieces. I ordered some button studs from Amazon, set of 4 for $8.53. I already got the rest of the tools like the leather punch, ruler, sharp knife and a hammer. I used a nickel coin(US) as a guide to round the ends of the strap. I measured my wrist size, cut a strip of leather longer than my estimated ideal size and little by little sized it down until I was happy about it. I have enough leather and 3 more button studs to make 3 more. Took about 20 min total, so it's worth a try.

Customized to my wrist size, came out clean, no dangler, no need to fold and the button stud secures the strap and watch very well. Simple and very comfortable.

Distressed leather in brown I cut to 20mm strip to fit the lug width of the watch


















Adjustable









and there you have it.....









Thanks for compliments. I'm thinking of presenting this easy project to my son's Boy Scout troop. I really think anyone can do this so I share if anyone wants to try. 
b-)​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

One of my new favorites, the Alpiner4 GMT on Art's weathered canvas.

Have a good evening.
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

I am not wearing a watchmaker's watch, so go easy on me. This is probably one of my favorite. The dial and the hands and the inner dial all go accordingly to my eyes.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Enjoying this one now


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A black cased red LED digital watch with day and date running seconds and of course the time.It is 12 mm thick, 50 mm lug end to lug end, 42 mm wide excluding the pushers .It is on a kind of beefy medium brown 2 pc nylon strap 24 mm wide. There is no brand name but I think I got it on deal extreme.It has military time.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Orange you glad it's Thursday?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My first foray into DB territory.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1st of MANY strap changes gotta  lug holes.
Turtle meets Maddog shoes





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

Throwback Thursday... Pre-Swatch Tissot C279


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday folks

I'm still sporting my SARG with the homemade distressed brown one piece leather strap, very comfortable.



























Hope everyone is having a great day
b-)​_


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

My first foray into the #EDC world. How did I do?


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Добрый день!

(Good afternoon!)


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Wearing the first ever watch I owned (not the original)
Retro Friday


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr Bronze 47mm


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and TGIF !! 

Wearing my Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on an old Drew canvas. The canvas straps keep getting better with age IMO. 
Still love this watch, have had it for almost 1/2 year now... Pretty amazing 

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Brought out the Seiko panda dial for today

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

65



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## MrBaso (Feb 27, 2014)

Tag Heuer 1000


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

У меня есть желтый карандаш коробки!

(I have a yellow pencil box!)


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## GeorgeTrain (Jan 6, 2015)

Rocking the black Seiko BFK on black Zulu strap. It is a striking combo.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF folks, going to enjoy the ole reliable all day.



























Wishing everyone a great weekend






_


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wearing a pilot style watch with numbers at 12,2 etc batons for markers in between.the numbers and batons are white.The dial is a black grey and blue camo pattern.the case is basemetal in a greyish metallic color It has sword hands with weak lume but they are not short and cross the numbers. Case diameter is 47mm. the crown is 12 mm .Case height is 13 mm.Lug width is 22 mm.lug end to lug end measurement is 55 mm.The fixed internal bezel has numbers every 5 minutes I.E 60,5, 10 etc. Lines indicate the numbers between.Numbers are white the background is black. It was distributed by FMD model # IS FMDFB119.It was purchased at Wal Mart and it resides on a grey and black 22 mm bond strap.This cost more than the watch.The strap shown is not representative.Also ,that is not my hand.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

James Haury said:


> View attachment 6864802
> View attachment 6864810
> I am wearing a pilot style watch with numbers at 12,2 etc batons for markers in between.the numbers and batons are white.The dial is a black grey and blue camo pattern.the case is basemetal in a greyish metallic color It has sword hands with weak lume but they are not short and cross the numbers. Case diameter is 47mm. the crown is 12 mm .Case height is 13 mm.Lug width is 22 mm.lug end to lug end measurement is 55 mm.The fixed internal bezel has numbers every 5 minutes I.E 60,5, 10 etc. Lines indicate the numbers between.Numbers are white the background is black. It was distributed by FMD model # IS FMDFB119.It was purchased at Wal Mart and it resides on a grey and black 22 mm bond strap.This cost more than the watch.The strap shown is not representative.Also ,that is not my hand.


*"Also, that is not my hand..."*

I cannot dream up a scenario where this declaration is not terrifying.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## quercusile (Dec 9, 2012)

Today, a humild Precisionist


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

Sunny Saturday... Invicta S1 Rally Chronograph with Titanium case & Stainless Steel cradle...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Even the M Force gang show this big boy some respect in the watchbox.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Seiko Panda again today but with a Nato

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## chris1987 (Jan 26, 2013)

Wearing a Bulova Gemini automatic chronograph today acquired from a recent trade.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Had an afternoon switch


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

moneysworth said:


> Sunny Saturday... Invicta S1 Rally Chronograph with Titanium case & Stainless Steel cradle...


Can we get another pic of that bracelet? It looks really unique.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my SRP777 , "la tortue"  , on a ToxicNato. It's a very nice and comfortable combo ready for the beach... Too bad I'm not at the beach 
Not sure this is a long termer, but I'm enjoying it for now. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Been doin' drywall. G-shock day!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> Been doin' drywall. G-shock day!


At the new McDonalds in Las Colinas?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just a quick switch to another affordable timepiece, heading out to take the family for dinner.



























Bidding everyone a good evening






_


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Wine with my lady. Have a good night!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue T100 Daynight


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## Paul Ellison (Jan 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Shark Army on perlon. Not a watch that takes itself seriously. 
I'm not sure I'll keep it on all day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's gonna be 69F today and sunny so we'll be grilling out with the girls and Ryker who's coming to visit Gd Ma and Gd Pa 
Keeping it simple with the Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive on a grey toxicnato. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Easy like Sunday morning.......

because it's affordable and gets the job done.




































A blessed morning to all
​_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Easy like Sunday morning.......
> 
> because it's affordable and gets the job done.
> 
> ...


Love the chapter ring on this beauty.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

steadyrock said:


> At the new McDonalds in Las Colinas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only I had a million dollars...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

and see you in the morning...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 6891434
> 
> 
> View attachment 6891442
> ...


Good Morning WUS! 
Another day with Enigma on mesh...


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

Russian Diver Day...


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Starting off the new month with my Bambino:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

My V-Day Speedy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the work week with the Seiko cocktail time on a brown Perlon strap. 
Have a great day. 
Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Spent the day picking up chicks.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone

Starting the day with my SARG017




































Let's get it done folks
b-)
​_


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1960ish Movado Kingmatic Sub-Sea


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

New butterfly clasp bracelet on my Amphibia. Murphy bezel w/batman insert coming this week.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Poljot Aviator 2677, mechanical 3133 chronograph


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DummySmacks said:


> View attachment 6886258


Watch is stunning and very nice bezel!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What a (another) crappy day at work  . Need some color to brighten things up a bit 
Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

The most venerable piece of plastic Resin I own, aside from a couple of pens...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























Getting a little carried away with mirror shots. Think it captures the wrist presence and band/watch combo.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny_Wrst (Jan 6, 2016)

Almost sold this beast. Glad I kept it. It's built quality and overall design is just something to appreciate. Not to mention how comfortable and light it is on the wrist thanks to it's all titanium construction. I still wish it didn't have an integrated lugs...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Getting this guy ready for duty tomorrow









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm going to have an alpha day today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko SKX007 Doxa Ceramica Shark Mod


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Marking my 1 year anniversary on WUS!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

DB 1K


----------



## ouija (Oct 3, 2012)

just another day in the matrix


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

A little (well, not _little_) Korean goodness today...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good day everyone.

Today the SARB gets his turn. I think it'll work.



























Have a tremendous Tuesday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Citizen Bullhead 8110 by Marco Y, on Flickr


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Citizen Bullhead 8110 by Marco Y, on Flickr


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Carretera18 said:


> Citizen Bullhead 8110 by Marco Y, on Flickr


I like that. Is that a monster bracelet?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Cerberus on nato strap from aguetradingco today.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Afternoon cats

Hamilton Khaki on old ass beat up Ammo shoes from Scott Allison










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

Seamaster


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SK75 (May 30, 2015)

Hi guys. I am finally back. Sorry for the long absence. I was in the hospital twice. Each time for about a month. Had a Pulmonary Embolism and pneunomia. And for some reason my vision was almost completely gone, which is the main reason why I couldn't post anything. Happy to be back. Well, anyway, here is my new Seiko.


----------



## Kaischi (Jan 20, 2016)

Beste Genesungsgrüße nach Österreich from the Pacific where it's still the 2nd .... Nice Seiko, here's another one...









Sent while out and about


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

Having a tea break at work...


----------



## Skinny_Wrst (Jan 6, 2016)

Simple yet so versatile... the undisputed bang for your buck dress watch IMO. I'm yet to replace its oem strap. Any suggestions?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Planning on making this my go-to summer one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

Going with the SO&CO New York Madison today.


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Marty Smith


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Wonderful Wednesday everyone.

Might as well continue the theme, so today the Orient Star Classic gets the turn. Think it'll work with this one too. Dig the classic look at an affordable price.

WZ0251EL

This is it with the original leather band. It's nice.









Sweet......









...with the croco style leather band.




































Have a wonderful day folks.
b-)​_


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

BevoWatch said:


> I like that. Is that a monster bracelet?


Hi,

No, It's the original bracelet of the model.

Thanks for your interest!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

something Bronze on




























Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny_Wrst (Jan 6, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> Wonderful Wednesday everyone.
> _
> Might as well continue the theme, so today the Orient Star Classic gets the turn. Think it'll work with this one too. Dig the classic look at an affordable price.
> 
> ...


Beautiful mate! Such a timeless classic... enjoy


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Skinny_Wrst said:


> Beautiful mate! Such a timeless classic... enjoy


_I am!

















Thanks mate!
b-)​_


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Vostok Amphibia 420 w/Murphy bezel and butterfly clasp bracelet










Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Not affordable, but what I'm wearing today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Onceuponatime (Oct 3, 2015)

The greatest danger for most of us lies not in setting our aim too high and falling short; but in setting our aim too low, and achieving our mark


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Pulsar ana-digi


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

Super affordable vintage Seiko 5,

It only arrived the other day, first day on the wrist.

I just don't think I am man enough for a small watch !.


----------



## Kinetic200 (Jul 16, 2009)

7548-700C.1981......Bob.


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

Throwback Thursday... Bulova Accutron 214 M6.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## GeorgeTrain (Jan 6, 2015)

BFK on stock rubber strap. Rugged and comfy.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Famous 4 for now.





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Orient SP Chrono today

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday to everyone.
Got a really early morning start today and away from the internet for a bit but finally home now.

You all like this funny guy? He is missed and it's moment like this clip made me take an old brand for a spin today. Love that movie. 





Casio watch has been in my collection since I can remember wearing a watch. 
My Casio MT-G is the toughest and most accurate watch I have, period. This is the watch I calibrate all my autos and quartz if that says anything. 
So needless to say, I have a healthy respect for this brand. They are mostly affordable and for a fellow like myself that's not a WUS 1%er, it has it's place. 








More about this watch and it's adventure reflected on my intro to the Casio forum last night......
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wruw-thursday-4-february-2016-a-2851522-2.html

However for today, I'm sporting it's cousin......
The Casio EF503D-1AV


















Getting it done and now it's time to go home....









Hoping everyone is having a great day.
b-)​_


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny_Wrst (Jan 6, 2016)

LE Seiko SRQ007J. Happy weekend to all...


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

Going gold today... Wittnauer JV9650 w/aftermarket President bracelet. Closest I'll ever be getting to a Rolex... lol !


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Christopher Ward C11


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Marty Smith


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF and looks who is up this morning.....

for his little moment in the sun.













































Have a monster Friday and great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Magrette regattare tiki on Hirsch carbon today









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just a little bit of green for Friday.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tototony (Jan 14, 2015)

Glycine Incursore Big Date.


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## lsuwhodat (Jun 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Ending the day with the Tao for Askofu's return


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

Citizen BY0100


----------



## humanalien (Feb 17, 2015)

YOWZA!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko SBBN015, SKX781, SBDX001, Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II, Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

Dug out the Stauer Monaco Rosetone w/MOP dial & triple screw down crown and pushers.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

So funny, next time I visit my buddy in CO I'm stoping for a day in AZ so we can hang out.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for a old Russian tank...


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This morning I wore the Citizen Promaster Eco-drive on a toxicnato hanging out with my boy Turbo









This afternoon, I switched back to one of my all-time fave, the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 with its awesome panda dial on Art's charcoal canvas. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## McG713 (Sep 3, 2014)

Helson Shark Diver 45mm 9015
from earlier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Can't seem to take this one off!


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> This morning I wore the Citizen Promaster Eco-drive on a toxicnato hanging out with my boy Turbo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect band on the Alpina.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ctzfan (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

cairoanan said:


>


Nice dial on this Zodiac


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWW Tatoskok


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

Chronomat Steelfish 44mm.


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

Brought out the big dog for the big game... Stuhrling Imperium Dynasty Tourbillion.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It may look like it's trying to chop my hand off but it's not - honest.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

L&H Riccardo - I do like this watch.


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Got it in the mail yesterday straight from Japan!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the SRP777 on a Swiss made old tropic strap to complete the vintage feel. Happens to be very comfortable too 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My 18 year old SKX173. Still one of my favorites.


----------



## gradient (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

My only watch with Bronco colors. Here's hoping Payton gets one more ring


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

My Invicta submarina steelfish by Casio


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Citizen auto on walnut leather NATO.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got some blue on to show support to our Panthers tonight. Even double-wristing with two blue watches, both on blue Natos 

Go Panthers!!! #KeepPounding

Enjoy the game. 
B

This is such a great affordable. Great value 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Kaischi (Jan 20, 2016)

Like that strap a lot, very unique combo! 


Sent while out and about


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaischi (Jan 20, 2016)

Sunday appears to be Divers Day around the globe ... But then, every day is Divers Day 









Sent while out and about


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

My Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue on Black carbon fiber band with orange stitching.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

This beauty


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Luxmento Naylamp


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Happy Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

It's a gloomy day so I brought out the Hammy w/a gray perlon strap

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on a ToxicNato.


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

Going with the Invicta Reserve "Twisted Metal" Subaqua Specialty Chronograph today.


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

Happy new year everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone.
It's heavy metal to start the day.....


















....but not music though. That'd be cruel to those who had a little too much over the weekend.
Have a great Monday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1972 Swiss made Oceanographer 333 feet WR


----------



## Kaischi (Jan 20, 2016)

Happy Monday - back to work, TCB, me and my hammy...









Sent while out and about


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival. Karlskrona Baltic Shield gray dial. I must say I really like this and well worth the wait!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

The first 2 were my last 2 days on vacation...the luminox is today back at work...

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Thought about picking up a field style watch for my back country hike/fly fish adventures but most of them don't have a screw-down crown for waterproofness.
Solution is easy enough. I reached for my versatile tool watch and a new strap and trying it out on my wrist right now. Can't wait for winter to be over somewhat....

As a field style watch? I think the SKX007 can. 


























Kinda tacticool.

Now I don't have to take my watch off when I take underwater pics!


































b-)​_


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

M6!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Armourlite on Kain Heritage

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

Baby Orange Monster today... Love the Arabic day wheel on the Japanese version. Whatever that is stands for Tuesday. Unique language.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

moneysworth said:


> Baby Orange Monster today... Love the Arabic day wheel on the Japanese version. Whatever that is stands for Tuesday. Unique language.


Al thalat


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Aragon in blue today









Marty Smith


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Karlskrona Baltic Shield with anthracite dial. Well done micro brand.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Seastar.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baltic Shield grey #2 on Art's Kodiak black leather

Have a great day. 
B










I like the dome on it. I need to take better pics to do it justice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Will break in a new strap for my versatile tool watch.
> 
> SKX007 as a field watch? Yes.
> 
> ...


_Good Tuesday to everyone.
Thanks to the good folks at Crown & Buckle for this wonderful strap. 
Making the already versatile SKX007 even more so. New strap break in period.....


















...and nice and comfy already.
b-)​_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

1981 Pulsar Diver


----------



## Clock_King (Feb 4, 2016)

Felt like a Gruen today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello! Benrus re-issue for me. Ironic that the now public domain "BENRUS" was printed on these dials from Japan when the original actual Benrus were completely sterile. Go figure.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tiber Sport


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Poljot aviator 1 chronograph with the rare wide swords hands.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Mako on a Nato kind of day

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This again today, but on a gray ToxicNato.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Happy Hump Day Everyone.

Today's star is none other than the
Orient Star Classic WZ0251EL

Really like it with the croco style band.



























Wishing everyone a wonderful Wednesday.
b-)​_


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I needed a little heat during snowshoes ride..


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Evening switch for dinner with a few friends

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baltic Shield on Art's weathered canvas 
The grey dial is so nice.








m










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Evening switch for dinner with a few friends
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love that Seiko SNZG15, especially on leather! Just ordered a perforated black leather strap with red contrast stitching for mine!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Casio AMW 701 on leather


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Flinders  




























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday everyone.

Very busy productive day today but finally able to snap some pics of the latest acquisition.
My very first Polish timepiece.

Vratislavia Conceptum 



























Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Evening switch.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## 4-D (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## keithmidson (Feb 1, 2016)

I had a Citizen Aqualand II on earlier, but right now (when I found this thread) it's a Casio AMW320.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocean7 LM-6


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Ocean7 shark mesh w/ the Skx007


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival for me. SRP775 on a khaki ToxicNato.


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Classic Pepsi: SKX009


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Strap details? Like how it hugs the case. Thx


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport 241681 on new rally strap


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Pulsar Ana-digi


----------



## Oranje15 (Mar 22, 2015)

Just came today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Torpedo on bond


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspiredezigns (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent on iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## keithmidson (Feb 1, 2016)

Citizen Promaster JP1010 - love this watch. The depth sensor got used today!


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocean7 LM-6


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice. Where did you find a bracelet to fit the Citizen? I have the same watch, but haven't found one that fits. 


rockmastermike said:


>


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Saturday morning everyone.

Good morning to you too G.


















Here is your early morning breakfast G.









May the weekend adventures begin.






_


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

300 T 
Have a good day 
Regards 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Lazy Saturday morning with my Sinn 556i on tweed.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Da G.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started the weekend with the Baltic Shield on a DrunkArtStraps vintage brown canvas this morning.

Have a great day. B

Love the grey dial 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CMFord said:


> Lazy Saturday morning with my Sinn 556i on tweed.


That's hot. 
38-39mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NSG1Tausend said:


> 300 T
> Have a good day
> Regards
> Robert
> ...


Superb.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday but with black ToxicNato.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Casio EFA124 on nato


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Brought the Precisionist out today









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Visiting the in-laws in SW Florida. 8 mile run. Avoiding alligators. Citizen ny0040









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Great looking homage watch and strap. Is the gmt hand able to be set independently of the hour hand? Thanks


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My latest arrival... Sinn 556 LE on Lew & Huey Riccardo strap.



















"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> My latest arrival... Sinn 556 LE on Lew & Huey Riccardo strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but you're not wearing it!!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> but you're not wearing it!!


You got a point. Just for you Glen...










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

About to get down to business.

Citizen Promaster Land PMD56-2951.

Have a great Saturday evening.


----------



## UBGunner (Nov 7, 2010)

Switched to a new Navy blue Zulu (Zulu4 from Perfit). Found the strap on Amazon and hoped it would match this special edition Seiko's crazy blue ceramic shroud.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DougG (May 4, 2015)

Starting off Sunday with the D6.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

❤ ❤ ❤Benarus Megalodon❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Seems appropriate somehow...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1956 Bulova Diamond dial.....oooh dressy!


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Russian Diver!


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Superb.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice
Coming from the man with some very sweet watches

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Today's setup









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just a quick check in with you guys. Sporting one of my favorite weekend wrist watch.......

Citizen Eco-Drive diver on nato.


















I'll catch up with you guys later. The busy fun-filled weekend is not over yet. Hoping and wishing everyone is having a great weekend as well.






_


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

Loving my GECKOTA K1 V28! Just got it Friday. On Saturday we first spent some time with the new Ferrari 488.



Then it was off to enjoy a little "Surf and Turf".



Night ended 21 floors above Seattle.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Invicta 12212







In the mail. Citizen Axiom with black leather strap. Hard to believe but my wife was in a VERY giving mood. She even bought herself an Invicta Pro Diver just to take to Disneyworld. I said I would like to get her a water resistant watch and this one is good to 200M/660ft. Pic coming soon.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

In the mail for my wife. $56.00 can't beat that ! Gotta love Amazon !


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

6498 today 
Have a great family day
Regards 
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I started the day with my orange Ray but as it's my birthday I may break the "one watch per day" rule and give the GSAR a run out this evening.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Hamilton Navy Pioneer

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Raven Deep Tech on a Lake House Leathers strap today. Enjoying a latte on this lazy morning here at home.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## x-frame (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

SRP713 on a SKX jubilee. Arrived last Monday, off my wrist only to take a shower and go to the gym, it's +10s in 7 days.


----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

I forgot how well this watch fits, it doesn't get much wrist time due to my normal everday attire. However giving it some love today with the weather and the chores involved.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone.

It's been a rainy Monday but it's no big deal. SARB033 gets it done for me today.



























Enjoy the rest of the day folks
b-)​_


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

NSG1Tausend said:


> 6498 today
> Have a great family day
> Regards
> Robert
> ...


Awesome watch don't usually like orange but it pops, who makes it?


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Took the 1770 on her maiden sea voyage today. She performed admirably.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium BL5250-02L


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

First day in the office this week 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Bulova Accutron Gemini on grey NATO


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

63 today
Have a good one 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## ouija (Oct 3, 2012)

whats the model # on this?



trf2271 said:


> First day in the office this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

ouija said:


> whats the model # on this?


Seiko SARG009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

New dressy lookin' Parnis!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Tuesday everyone.

Sporting the Polish quartz chrono for today. Fun timepiece.



























Enjoy the rest of the day folks.
b-)​_


----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

Finally got my O1V

















Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#AlpinaPower 
still loving this one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr 47mm


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good Tuesday everyone.
> 
> Sporting the Polish quartz chrono for today. Fun timepiece.
> 
> ...


Subaru WRX?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

Trimis de pe al meu GT-I9295 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

savagespawn said:


> Awesome watch don't usually like orange but it pops, who makes it?


Thanks , I think it looks good.
I made it, ETA 6498 manual wind, spot on all the time.
Robert

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I went with the Alpiner 4 GMT on canvas this morning. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Pilot today 
Enjoy the moments 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Panda Today

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Happy hump day everyone.

Sporting the Seiko SARG017 with a rally inspired leather band.


























Enjoy the rest of wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Pulsar PS9229


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baltic Shield on Art's antique brown canvas for the evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just came in the mail!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Rockin the Archimede today.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

26 mm Rad swiss homage 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Big pilot!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

VSA Mach 6


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning,
I'm wearing the Zodiac SuperSeawolf 53 on the oem bracelet. I like this combo better than any strap I've tried so far. 
Have a great day!
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Feeling emphatic with my Tissot Powermatic!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Victorinox Inox


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

Grandfather's watch !
Love it 










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Hamilton Jazzmaster


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## skeeterv (Sep 7, 2012)

Just got a perlon strap for my Rodina. Also got a Casio a-158.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Evening switch as I'm breaking in another rally style leather strap for my affordable chrono. I think I'm going to settle on this strap. 
It's nicely padded and well made from my initial impression.














































Have a great evening or morning to those on the flip side.

b-)​_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

At the beach in Siesta Key FL










Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oyster Perpetual Date 34mm:


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony (Feb 22, 2012)

View attachment 7119882


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Smiths









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Tissot V8


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BevoWatch said:


> _Evening switch as I'm breaking in another rally style leather strap for my affordable chrono. I think I'm going to settle on this strap.
> It's nicely padded and well made from my initial impression.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a perfect combo. Need to look at those for my Vratislavia with blue or orange. Where did u find it please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all! 
TGIF!! #PilotFriday for me with the PVD Alpina Startimer big date on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B

I really like details like the raised white Alpina logo and 3-6-9 markers as well as the concentric rings in the subdials.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

'70s Timex mechanical.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Today I'll try my newest arrivals, this morning AATOS Tourbillon and afternoon Benarus Remora II, best green dial I have own... TGIF!!!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1963




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Photo's a few hours old but it's still on my wrist...


----------



## Clock_King (Feb 4, 2016)

My new old Timex Atlantis 100. Saw it on ebay and it really clicked with me.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a perfect combo. Need to look at those for my Vratislavia with blue or orange. Where did u find it please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


_Ebay seller westonwatchstraps. Item is "Italian Leather black and coloured rally watch strap. Lined. 18, 20 & 22mm". It's really a nice strap and perfectly made for this VC chrono imho. Love the perfect amount of padding, it's like custom made for this watch. It's even better than the original strap imo. Great price to boot! Took sometime to find the perfect strap for this watch but I think this is the one. Disclaimer: I'm in no way affiliated with this Ebay seller, just a satisfied customer that wants to share a good product for everyone to enjoy.

Enjoying it at the moment..... 



























Have a great weekend everyone.






_


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yet another new NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa on a Phoenix NATO for a chill Friday evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

What do you all think of my new strap?


----------



## Xeticus (Apr 18, 2015)

My new SRP715


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Going with the torpedo for the second leg of the trip to Mumbai.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Remora II


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Zeno 12/20









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Sitting in the jeep waiting for my girl and playing with my phone...


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Morning switch. The affordable and versatile SKX007.....
with a scout/field style strap.









Everything is good around the property.









Good morning and have a great weekend everyone.






_


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmarks9156 (Feb 2, 2014)

Got on the trusty Black OM.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

At the park...




























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Afternoon switch. Trying the scout/field style strap on my affordable Orient Raven.

Lo and behold, the Raven can scout as well.....


















Carry on with the weekend folks.






_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


>


It's a Armida A1 right? If so what is this bracelet?

Thanks


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

EF503D-1AV


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 7130274


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Stargate.


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Armida 369
Have a great Sunday
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's the weekend and hope everyone is getting the well deserved break.
This very fine Sunday I'm sporting one of more older very affordable timepiece. 
It's no grail watch. There's no anti reflective dome sapphire glass, no hacking, no hand-wind, 
no power reserve, no 300m water resist, etc. Yes, it's just a quartz. Most would probably pass on this watch and understandably so. 
I paid $65 shipped many moons ago for this watch.

One thing this watch has over my other watch however is memory. 
Other than my Casio G-Shock MT-G, this watch has been with me to some of my most memorable adventures. 
I like the outdoors, fishing, hunting, camping, hiking etc. 
When adventuring more likely than not I either have this watch or the MT-G.
I consider it my "beater" watch and treated it as so. As years gone by, I've come to the realization that I will miss this watch when it's time for it to be put away. 
I'm a little more careful with it nowadays as it has served me well.

A few battery changes over the years and it's till keeping excellent time. So in it's honor, this fine Sunday it's the one.

My Wenger Terragraph, back when it's new and now.


































In action over the years, cameo appearance to my fly fishing adventures.













































It's Sunday, time for reflection and fun. I think I'll check the creek today, take my kids, my dog and see what happens. I'll take my chance like I did with this watch. Maybe create more great memories as I thank the blessings. 









Have fun everyone.






_


----------



## Brian030465 (Feb 4, 2016)

Right now, I'm wearing my favorite watch. I have only two watched at this time. The one I'm wearing is my Bulova Precisionist Wilton 96-182. My other recent purchase is my MVMT watch. I want to add the Bulova Champlain Precisionist, a couple of Citizen's, a couple of Luminox, etc., etc., etc...this could get very expensive, especially on my monthly Disability benefit.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Reading 'Where the Wild Things Are' just before nap time with the 556i.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digicon (Sep 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just a quick follow up folks, my lucky watch delivers again! Tried a much clearer section of the creek this evening and caught a few nice ones.

The affordable Wenger Terragraph in action. 













































.....there's my lucky watch!















_


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

A6
Have a good Monday 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone.
Hoping everyone had a great and restful weekend and looking forward to putting another work week in the book.
For this fine Monday, I'm starting the week with another one of my affordable timepiece in classic style.

Orient Star Classic WZ0251EL




































Have a great day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Maratac Mid Pilot. This watch is my favorite (right now ).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sterile diver today


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Ahhhhh....just arrived this morning. |>


Bob


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

Prg 270








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

View attachment 7169586


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Just a quick follow up folks, my lucky watch delivers again! Tried a much clearer section of the creek this evening and caught a few nice ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice catch! Love the fishing/watch theme of your post

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Started the work week off right today with the Powermatic.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Skx007 on ocean7 shark mesh


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Nice catch! Love the fishing/watch theme of your post
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Thanks, glad you like that. I tell you that Wenger Terragraph is one lucky watch. It's definitely a keeper. ;-) I just wanted to try something else other than a wrist shot.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

tabbywmollya said:


> Prg 270
> View attachment 7169474
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Glad to see you are putting it to use!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Korean bbq at nearly midnight is the best bbq.














































Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue T100


----------



## SK75 (May 30, 2015)

Wearing my favorite. Still keeping time accurate to the second without having to set it once.

View attachment 7175290


Could someone please help me? In the edit it shows the picture. In the post, at least on my screen, it just shows the attachment name. I just did the usual. Select the file via insert image. Or tell me if the picture shows for you. Thanks!


----------



## malipiero (Dec 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Laco Valencia with burgundy horween leather strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

6309 today 
Have a wonderful day where you are 
It's sunny and cold here but the sun is nice
Regards 
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not sure if you will see a pic of the MF or a link as I'm having some problems posting images and it all looks fine until I see the finished post.

View attachment 7178394


----------



## voyager86 (Feb 23, 2016)

Retro style!

View attachment 7178410


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Tuesday everyone.

I've stated in the past that this particular affordable timepiece has grown on me. I really dig the movement on this watch.
It's the most accurate and consistent in my collection of automatic mechanical watches.

Seiko 2nd Gen Monster
It came with a robust but very comfortable bracelet as most of you already know. Looks great as is imho.


















But for today, I'm sporting it with a rubber strap just to try something different.



























I think it'll do.
Have a great Tuesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

#369tuesdays
#ticinotuesdays

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

Showing the Hammy and ammo strap some love


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Street "music"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Staying on the wrist is my 6309
Stoked that I just ordered a bracelet and waffle strap from Larry( Uncleseiko ) over on SCWF, can't wait to pair either with this oldie but beauty.
Have a good day in your part of this world.
Regards
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmarks9156 (Feb 2, 2014)

My trusty Seiko OM

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Wonderful Wednesday everyone.

We're half way there and I see a lot of fine timepieces from everyone. That's an excellent sign.
For this fine Wednesday, I'm sporting another modern classic.

Seiko SARB033



























Best regards to everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nuno.cesar (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello. New to the forum. Im using a Swatch auto quartz


----------



## nuno.cesar (Jun 6, 2013)

👍


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SRP775.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Target run after work



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina power and DrunkArtStraps tonight for #canvaswednesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Tissot T-Race on a 21mm NATO strap. It's much better on this than the original rubber.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Coincidentally pulled my phone out to contribute to the WRUW now thread at the most opportune time for hand position. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuno.cesar (Jun 6, 2013)

Good morning. Sicura automatic, 25 jewels, stainless stell back. Problaby from late 70' . Is working but it gain like 2 minutes per day. Never opened , so i dont know how is inside.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Casio A158


----------



## Algebraic (Feb 23, 2016)

View attachment 7204058

West End Watch co Sowar Prima, trying to find out more about these watches as I've got 5(!) now. Planning on attempting to replace the crystal of this one myself, nothing like a challenge, but I actually quite like the character with the crack.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday everyone.

Bright beautiful day today and looking forward to do some work outside. Been a great week so far.
For today, I'm sporting an affordable automatic diver.

Orient Ray Raven 




































Have a nice day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New to me....for this afternoon









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

So, I came back from work early, and this happened










Me post here long time


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JP71624 said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi
Lots of nice watches. 
Tudor Pelagos here.

Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SgtDuster (Sep 9, 2011)

Victorinox black "New" Original


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

View attachment 7210434


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Screwdriver said:


>


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpiner 4 GMT on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening. One of my favorite watch-strap combo ever. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chris1987 (Jan 26, 2013)

Giving one of my amphibia's some much deserved wrist time.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

View attachment 7212658


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Got my new shark watch strap from WorthTheWrist! Thank you so much. Put it on my Casio that John gave me (thanks John!)










Problem is....I'm gonna start a micro. Just when the new strap arrives, the battery on the Casio dies! I mean, how long is a battery suppose to last? Cmon. How much does a decent watch cost to make? Really?

edit. And before you ask...it's my daughters clay.


----------



## bhiney (Dec 23, 2012)

Alpina!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am not wearing A Dora the explorer watch.This shot relates to wwdw or what would Dora wear?I cannot get a side shot To see how much the case is shaped like a RELAX explorer.Please note the happy expression on the Backpack,Backpack!.On february 25th 2016 I wore a TIMEX weekender. As of today March 2nd 2016 I am wearing an American eagle brand watch.It is a "DORA" I.E an explorer homage with shiny metal sword hands and stick markers on a white dial the case is explorer shaped exactly.It resides on a black grey and orange TIMEX nato strap. It is 42 mm lug end to lug end 36 mm wide 9 mm thick and the lugs are 20 mm wide.It cost me all of one hundred and six pennies.The lugs curve down nicely so it fits my wrist well and sits flat.The back is ss and press fit.The case is chromed base metal with a dull finish.It is rather light and comfortable but the silver hands on a white face can be hard to read in low light black hands on a white facen would be an improvement.White hands on a black face is much better but, I already have that on a ALPHA explorer. :roll: I wonder If Dora wore a watch would it be an Explorer?Or maybe just a G shock?(That watch i was so happy with just lost 12 minutes over an hours time= it is terminal,I think I have a Lorus i can switch to.):-|. If a watch is losing time chuck it in the garbage.Do not donate it so some poor man will be late for work!


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Ending the work week how it began...










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#PilotFriday here  with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 chrono on gray canvas.

TGIF!!

Have a great day!
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

NY 2300


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's hot.
> 38-39mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Sorry I only just saw your question - the 556i is 38mm.


----------



## BJV (Feb 16, 2015)

My emerald green Mickey Diver...

View attachment 7219250


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Visitor Duneshore on a natural, veg-tanned strap going through Day 1 of my experiment to develop a patina.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF everyone! Weekend can't get here fast enough. This affordable timepiece ought to help, looks fast to me.

Vratislavia Conceptum Chrono



























Just want to add that despite the total attachment bullsh!t issue, I saw a lot of beautiful timepieces from everyone this week.
Great job and thank you for sharing them.

Have a great weekend everyone. 






_


----------



## nam.vu.lu (Mar 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Jonesy17 (Feb 26, 2016)

Citizen Navihawk
View attachment 7223322


----------



## sndauva (Jan 23, 2015)

pra-29B
View attachment 7224426


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just got this beauty in the mail! 4r36 movement, clear caseback, FFF dial with double dome sapphire crystal (AR coating). Stock SNZ bracelet.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

New Citizen black Axiom.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's the weekend and it's time to play. 
Starting the weekend with a very affordable beast of a watch.

Timex Expedition Military Classic 49822


















Oh yes, it's beastly. Still going to rock it because it's light and comfortable. 
Fit and finish is excellent for such an affordable piece.









When positioned low on the wrist abut to my backhand and a little extention, the indiglo crown can be activated. 
That's cool, instant lume on demand.









Fun chunk of a timepiece for sure. It'll be in some cool adventures no doubt.









Have a great time this weekend everyone.






_


----------



## Daimonos (May 27, 2012)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Remora II


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Typhoon
Switched shoes to 2 pce nylon
Have a great Saturday all
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Was wearing my Citizen Chrono while cleaning up my old Rotary. I really should replace the crystal on it...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1973 Bulova...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the PVD Alpina Startimer chrono on an old Drew canvas. 
Turbo photobomb 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice Alpinas guys!


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Fresh strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

With beads










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Staying with Typhoon 
Here we are expecting 10-12 o C and sun is shining so it's going to be a great day 
Regards 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

View attachment 7242914


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1973 Seiko High Beat, 23 Jewel 2409A......


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac SuperSeaWolf 53 on its OEM bracelet for Sunday morning. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

My latest purchase arrived on Friday morning in time for a wedding. Just about to go to day 3 of the wedding. Liver alert! ;-)
FC-303V6B4.


----------



## agiangrecom (Feb 20, 2016)

Seiko orange monster. Just got the watch from a member on the forum and am loving it.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Glycine and the sports section of the Sunday paper.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yakoumis (May 12, 2015)

Have to get a decent strap for my D*ORLY*...
View attachment 7245954


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Raven Deep Tech...nowhere near any water though. (The pond behind the house doesn't count.)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

" I've been for a walk...California Dreaming on such a Winter's day." 8c weather, good time to walk and catch some sun with my Orient Blue Ray.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Archimede and Mongolian chicken...saucy, piloty goodness!



















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Twin Quartz for the evening


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

CMFord said:


> Raven Deep Tech...nowhere near any water though. (The pond behind the house doesn't count.)
> 
> View attachment 7247154


I'm regretting not getting one of these before they were gone. It looks great!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Started nights so the Typhoon is it again
Great choice for the night, the pacific blue dial is gorgeous 
Have a great day
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's #MicroMonday for me with the Scurfa DiverOne SS. 
It's a really nice diver and the gen2 case really is a step up especially with the upgraded dome crystal and bezel. 
Hope you all have a great week. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Baltic Shield


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Vintage timex


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Happy Leap Day everyone.

I just finished watching our POTUS honor Navy Seal E. Byer with the Medal Of Honor. Can't thank those guys enough. 
Truly amazing people and grateful to have them. Bless them all.

Now, it's Monday and everyone wants to start the weekday solidly. No brainer here then.

SKX007


















Have a great day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen World Time A-T AT9010-52E







​


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

Sent from somewhere in general to nowhere in particular.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Startimer Chrono.
Have a great day all

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)

Wife bought me this on Saturday. Liking it a lot.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Lew & Huey Cerberus by Janis Trading Co


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Citizen World Time A-T AT9010-52E
> 
> View attachment 7257690
> ​


Looks really good on a leather strap. This was on my short list but ended up getting the Citizen BY0100.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Aaaaaand back to skx009


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the micro theme with the fun Vratislavia Conceptum chrono.

Have a good evening. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Helgray Silverstone Green on Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono strap







​


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Phantom tonight
Have a good day all
Being a night owl this week , I miss the days
Regards 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## malipiero (Dec 18, 2015)

Citizen mother of pearl
way small watch.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Same as yesterday. Diggin' the new strap on my old Citizen Chrono.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Trying Ocean7 LM-6 On Canvas


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Modified Seiko 7002


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bambino says hi.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Vostok Komandirskie on StrapsCo Vintage Faded.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the Pelagos on Art's charcoal canvas at work










Alpiner4 GMT on Art's vintage brown canvas tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick 241434







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

6309 on new shoes
UncleSeiko bracelet, love the heft and the look.
Driving into work in my part of the world London On, we are getting snow freezing rain, might be a worse drive home in the am
Have a good day, 
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Going snow diving (shovelling snow) at 7am with my Scurfa Diver One, 40 mm this watch.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*GLOBEY IN THE HOUSE!!...........BERNHARDT Globemaster 2.0 GMT #35/500 LIMITED EDITION #USA #Getm4TheyGone






















*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

A little V8 in the morning...


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Casio simplicity.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Casio Rangeman 2day, we are supposed to receive 12" of snow with 35 km/h wind....


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Grand Classic from a great Amazon deal a few weeks back (under $500!)


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1967 Timex Mercury Series.....


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Panda with some new leather

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I changed clothes after working out in the yard so I'm wearing this very affordable Chinese-made watch with green bezel to go with my green shirt. My camera didn't pick up the green very well, but it is really a green bezel See the stock photo.





















​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

After shoveling snow this morning, my afternoon watch. Taking it easy.


----------



## epicfalz (Oct 26, 2015)

View attachment 7286514


----------



## keithmidson (Feb 1, 2016)

Orient Blue Ray


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

SR 1200 tonight 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Helgray Silverstone Green







​


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

Tissot Tradition
View attachment 7290930


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Inspiredezigns (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent on iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> #PilotFriday here  with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 chrono on gray canvas.
> 
> TGIF!!
> 
> ...


You're not really helping me avoid spending my money on an Alpina! NOT HELPING


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Vintage Military


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

PRS 516 Automatic


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Citizen automatic.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ironborn said:


> You're not really helping me avoid spending my money on an Alpina! NOT HELPING


Sorry ;-)
I can only recommend them. I have three and would buy more if i could 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Off to Curaçao tomorrow!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

Just got my nighthawk in the mail.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

savagespawn said:


> View attachment 7294938
> 
> 
> Just got my nighthawk in the mail.










I absolutely love mine. One of my favorites in my collection.

Sent from my Galaxy Note


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Sailhawk today. [Note to self: Buy a yacht.]


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saintsfan3355 (Dec 25, 2012)

DB Master 1000


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport 241681​






​


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

This morning...


















Now...









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Aw, last night shift
Might as well stay with the 1200SR
Have a good one all
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## keithmidson (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*TGIF!! Boschett **Cave Dweller II *


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Let's get ready to rumble! ;-)


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1972 Timex Electronic...


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PilotFriday with the PVD Alpina Startimer chrono on orange canvas.

TGIF!

Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## adrjan88 (Mar 3, 2016)

View attachment 7306754


Photo is little too bright, and watch look much much better in real


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vinataba (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## pphonga (Sep 18, 2015)

Here is a shot when I visiting the bean in Chicago


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't have to go in tonight 
but am staying with the Doxa
Looking forward to sleeping at night
Have a great Saturday 
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Miken40 (Feb 2, 2016)

Late 50's Bulova winder.


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

Big dial 2005 Seamaster.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

LLBean Field Quartz - Swiss Made.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m HAGWE!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

View attachment 7321746


Poor man's submariner - MDV106 on a SKX jubilee.

FYI- I couldn't get the Seiko fat spring bars to lock into the lug holes but a regular pair of 22mm spring bars worked.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

I never get tired of watching the Stop2go movement.


----------



## jaychung (Jun 29, 2014)

ChrWard Typhoon c1000 on Hirsch James strap.


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Pilot
Have a good day 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

From Curaçao 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stattman (Mar 17, 2015)

Working on breaking in my new Hirsch Liberty strap. I think it looks great with my Seiko.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Phantom DLC today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

trf2271 said:


> From Curaçao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dreamy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well I switched to my other Tudor... Pelagos on what else... But yet another canvas 









Two-liner FTW 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Frospike38 (May 9, 2014)

Just a movado to go with my all black outfit









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Baltic Shield at my 8 year old's Basketball game at the local Y right now.


Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## gradient (Feb 25, 2015)

Twenty dollar watch on a ten dollar bracelet and loving every minute of it.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*TISELL* does pilot's watches right.

This thing is so very good that I'd consider it a bargain at twice the price.

























Happy Saturday, you wristwatch-loving reprobates!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Athens by night









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen World Time A-T AT9010-52E







​


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

View attachment 7329258


Swapmeet watch. Need something to see the time quickly.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Anybody having issues not seeing pics when downloaded? All I see anymore is an attachment and have to click it to see a pic. Not just mine but other peoples too.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another watch that looks so tight that it's trying to dock my hand. What can I say but "it's not really"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Phantom today 
It's going to be a great Sunday 
You enjoy yours as best you can
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Vintage Orient King Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Sunday everyone.

It's the weekend so it's going to be another fun day. I've been sporting another affordable timepiece the last couple of days.
A basic automatic that will get the job done.

Seiko SNZG07J1

Got some decent features....









Told you it's affordable.....









but if it looks good.....









wear it.









Maybe it will bring me luck again.









Have fun everyone and best regards.






_


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You inspired me to go with my trusty old First Generation Blue Angels model today.

I thought it had finally given up last year but after an "all reset" and "zero positioning" we were back in business!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Raymond Weil for this morning









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today a few buddies and I are doing a #DogDay #petday on IG to celebrate our friend Rob going to get a new pup today  We also wanted it to be a Seiko Sunday so here are Turbo and Roxy with my Seiko Cocktail Time 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


















And a couple of closer shots to attempt to highlight its beautiful dial!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Can't get enough of this one lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Good ol' reliable MakoUSA today...













Spring has sprung?..


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008







​


----------



## keithmidson (Feb 1, 2016)

Blast from the past - an old Alba multi-count. I had one of these when I was a teenager in the 1980's - it died and I always said to myself that i'd get another ... so that day finally arrived.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Stuhrling Original Men's Concorso 177 Chronograph

*





















​


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Doxa 300T for today
Wishing everyone a good day
Enjoy it wherever you are
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## njs22 (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

A more recent Blue Angels model for today.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV Panda today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone.

Weekend carryover, so the sensibility towards value and affordability in field style continues. This is the "Affordable" forum after all.

The Seiko SNZG07J1













































Have a great Monday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Built for speed! Not too much though.


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung (Jun 29, 2014)

CW c1000


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Family dinner outing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on grey canvas, still a favorite... That's 6+ months, pretty much keeper status for me  
Love the recessed white subdials with concentric rings and the raised baton markers.

Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

Steelfish baby.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

Websurfing!


SARB065


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-61E Promaster Diver







​


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Simple, refined & elegant....... What else?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Roomie is sick so I stole his watch for the day. Love the feeling.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Vintage restored Seiko 7002 700J


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Running the Doxa again today
Supposed to be 16 oC sunny 
So lets hope
Have a great day 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Some call it a Monster but it looks pretty harmless to me.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Black Monster
No pics. Everybody on Planet Earth know what it looks like.
Cept in Lower Slobobvia maybe.

X traindriver Art


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WISers:
Am I the only Seiko owner, wearer, that wishes Seiko
would stop putting the "5" and "Sports" on Seiko watches?

X traindriver Art


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*ORIENT* _Mako _+ *Strapcode *_Super Engineer II_ this morning...


----------



## magnetchief (Jun 17, 2013)

arogle1stus said:


> WISers:
> Am I the only Seiko owner, wearer, that wishes Seiko
> would stop putting the "5" and "Sports" on Seiko watches?
> 
> X traindriver Art


Nope.

But the 5 is pretty symbolic. The Sports they should drop.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on a gray ToxicNato.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Tuesday everyone.

Crisp cool bright morning but warming up enough for short sleeves. Digging it. 
Today I'm sporting my modern affordable classic.

The Seiko SARB033




































Have a great day folks.
b-)​_


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Fossil Haywood Chronograph on mesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Seiko World Timer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 8, 2016)

Casio cheapie.
View attachment 7361298


----------



## pigeonbomb (Feb 15, 2016)

My new favorite.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am going with the Alpiner4 GMT on canvas... A keeper ;-)

Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

Having a hard time taking off my Helson


----------



## Oranje15 (Mar 22, 2015)

This new purchase just arrived from overseas today. I love the dial. It catches your eye each time it grabs the light differently. The strap will definitely be switched out soon though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

A small toy to play with while I wait for my
Hamilton to arrive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army 241441 Maverick GS Dual Time







​


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seiko SRP775


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

mooncameras said:


> A small toy to play with while I wait for my
> Hamilton to arrive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how do you like this? considering one for myself, but haven't heard anything about it from anyone yet. they have quite a few chronos for very cheap.

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I love this. goes great with your outfit.

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Wednesday everyone.

On this very fine day I'm sporting my lovely wife's xmas gift to me. I matched it with my very own homemade one piece distressed leather strap.

The Seiko SARG017













































Gotta love her. Have a wonderful Wednesday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Back to Basics w/ My 1 true LOVE.







.. Panerai 176 in Ti on Toscana shoes





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100 chronograph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Bulova Wilton Chronograph


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zodiac Sea Wolf 1953 reissue


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

jonathanp77 said:


> Zodiac Sea Wolf 1953 reissue


Nice shoes & Zodiac

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

Blue shirt, blue watch, blue strap.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Nice shoes & Zodiac
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks. Appreciate the nod.


----------



## Mmarks9156 (Feb 2, 2014)

Deep Blue Daynight Ops









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just in .... Oris Propilot date









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung (Jun 29, 2014)

It's a warm afternoon in NYC.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Alpiner GMT on canvas tonight. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cmann_97 said:


> Just in .... Oris Propilot date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! I have the same one oncoming 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Great! Super clean dial and just the right size...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

So hard to photo. .


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

switcheroo for an early dinner w/ the Wifey










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jaychung (Jun 29, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Alpiner GMT on canvas tonight.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


That Alpina with the strap is gorgeous!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Photo is from this morning but it's still on my wrist now that the day is behind me...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Wednesday evening everyone.

Just a quick switch to something comfortable this evening as I check the property. 
It's seasonably warm with the temp nearing the 50's but I know it's just a matter of days before we're back buried in snow again, guaranteed.
So anyway, I'm sporting my biggest timepiece to date. I had a moment of weakness ordering this watch knowing it has a ~52mm L2L!
But **** it, it has that cool factor to it. It's affordable to boot as well.

The Timex Expedition Military Classic T49822

The fit and finish of this robust watch is really impressive.




































It's a fun timepiece and that's all that matters.
Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

This.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good Wednesday everyone.
> 
> On this very fine day I'm sporting my lovely wife's xmas gift to me. I matched it with my very own homemade one piece distressed leather strap.
> 
> ...


BevoWatch your photos are always fantastic. Are you using a phone camera? Which one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Brand new from MASSDROP...

Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Watch (SUN051)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

A little Titanium manual wind
Have a good day all
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph







​


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Chuck Taylor lowtops ,socks,thermals jeans a black logo sweatshirt from a place I do not work. A black knit watchcap(no it does not have a watch on it)A simple daybird wrist watch with 12,3 6 and 9 on it etc. Dimensions are 48 mm lug to lug .Lugs are 20 mm wide.Diameter without crown is 42mm .Thickness is 9mm the face is black the hands are chrome with white centers as are 12,3,6 and 9.It is on a black grey and orange TIMEX NATO.Eyeglasses too, my screen is small.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

cpl said:


> BevoWatch your photos are always fantastic. Are you using a phone camera? Which one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, thanks. That's very kind and generous of you to say. I use the Olympus TG-3 Stylus Tough point and shoot camera. It's one of those waterproof, shockproof type camera. I've had it now for a little over a year and a half and it has served me well. I had the Olympus Stylus Tough-8000 before that I really liked so much and got familiarized with the Olympus operating system. But it finally broke down on me after nearly 5 years of hard use. Anyway, this TG-3 is my only camera now other than my GoPro Hero3 and what's on my cell phone. I honestly can't remember the last time I've taken a picture with my cell phone.

It's the perfect camera for the activities I enjoy, mostly involves the great outdoors with my family. I really enjoy taking macro pics and I've taken many for my fly tying hobby and fly fishing activities. Watch picture taking is something very new to me but I enjoy it and I learn something new each time I post on the forum. Thanks for taking the time to say something nice.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

60's Sheffield diver....


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The blue second hand is a nice touch


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Brought the old girl out to enjoy the sun.


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Invicta Aviator with leather band

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Grand Classic today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday everyone.

Today I'm sporting a long time favorite, always a solid choice that gets the job done.

The Seiko SKX007. 



























Have a nice day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Switched for evening shift since I wore the
Ti all day yesterday-WUS eh
Put on this SAR from Richmond Hill
Have a great day 
Regards 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

Prw2500








Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Invicta model 1974. Only way I remember the model is that's the yr I graduated from high-school . oh geez, I'm dating myself.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Helgray Silverstone Green







​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday evening everyone.

An evening switch to another affordable just because, and that's the beauty of it.

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono



























Have a great evening everyone.






_


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
Pilot Friday with the Alpina 
Fliegerstaffel 1 on canvas.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

propnut48 said:


> model 1974. Only way I remember the model is that's the yr I graduated from high-school . oh geez, I'm dating myself.


Thanks, you made me feel young. That's the year I *started* high school!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Heading to the lake today for first fishing trip of the year. OM beater for that job.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Doxa 1200 SR
Overcast where I am but the birds are singing ,spring is coming everybody enjoy their day
Regards 
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

My Skx007 with new shark mesh!









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

First day with my Bulova UHF Military 96B230


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

Nighthawk on red Ducati 2 piece nato.


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Helgray Silverstone Green
> 
> View attachment 7388162
> ​


Always dig your shots!


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)

Just came in....


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Swapped straps, but still wearing the Propilot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

New Hadley Roma canvas strap today

Sent from my Galaxy Note


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

My second favorite Seiko - SNDD93.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the weekend with the Pelagos back on bracelet. 
Have a great weekend 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Armida A7 on a leather NATO from Clockwork Synergy


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen AT8020-54L Blue Angels














​


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Uh...Riccardosaurus. At snack time. The dinosaur is eating a fruit snack. I think my kid was still sort of hungry after snack time today. Like, he was still about hungry enough that one fruit snack would have helped him feel better. The picture is sort of fun though.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_
Still sporting this affordable monstrosity of a watch as I'm about to turn in but this will start the weekend.
This time on a zulu strap.

Timex Expedition Military Classic T49822



























Quite gnarly isn't it? :-d
Have a fun-filled weekend everyone.






_


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Typhoon II
Working 10 hr day shifts
Not looking forward to jumping that clock ahead tonight
Aw well have a good one
Robert 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The SUN 021 before the real Sun came out to shine.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

VSA Original XL with composite case. Feels like I'm not even wearing a watch.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Feeling very covert today with the switch to a black NATO. Im also binging on the show The Americans so its fitting I guess.





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

DA36 for this morning

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

On the go this morning with my Ray on a Crown & Buckle NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

CMFord said:


> View attachment 7407498


What's this strap? I need it


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my new arrival on the OEM leather but canvas will be on shortly  love the details and size is spot on for me. 
Have a great Saturday. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Speedy MK II on a Hirsch Rally strap


----------



## jaychung (Jun 29, 2014)

My one and only ceramics.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spring Drive



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On canvas now 









This guy came to check out the Propilot 

More likely my dog ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> What's this strap? I need it


Speidel blue plaid. I picked it up on eBay and there's one on sale there now but a Google search finds other places it's available too. It gets more compliments than most straps I own!


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

My newly-arrived Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600 on rubber strap. Loving the quality of this timepiece!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

CMFord said:


> Speidel blue plaid. I picked it up on eBay and there's one on sale there now but a Google search finds other places it's available too. It gets more compliments than most straps I own!


Thank you sir. It's not its way to me now!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

My new Seiko Solar Prospex SSC021 from Jomashop just arrived today. I quickly changed out the OEM strap for a black and yellow Zulu strap. Here are some quick pictures of the before and after strap change.













​


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko 5. Gotta love that red seconds hand and black day/date wheel.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

MStillwood said:


>


Anyone know what this style of hands is called?


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

Rainy afternoon calls for a change to the SKX09...









Coke vs. Pepsi??









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_So as I posted last night, this affordable watch would start the weekend. It's time for a skiing expedition, Timex style.
Ok, not really an epic expedition but just a short drive up the mountains for some local area skiing.

Timex Expedition Military Classic T49822
Zulu strap.









Up even higher.


















Did a couple of black runs but it wasn't great. Snow was hard and I almost had a complete yard sale, still lots of fun.


















Well, I'm really liking this big affordable watch. Besides if my skis ever break I could use the damn thing as a sled.
The Zulu strap was perfect for it today, comfortable to wear all day. Adjustment for layering was great. Awesome Timex kinda day.

I might go back up again tomorrow as the forecast is some snow this evening. That should soften the snow a bit.
If not, a nice local creek along the way might need some exploring.









Hope you guys are enjoying the weekend as well with your timepiece.
Cheers.







​_


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)

View attachment 7412474


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hongkongtaipan said:


> My new Seiko Solar Prospex SSC021 from Jomashop just arrived today. I quickly changed out the OEM strap for a black and yellow Zulu strap. Here are some quick pictures of the before and after strap change.
> 
> View attachment 7410554
> View attachment 7410562
> ​


That's a fantastic watch. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

That or this...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## AussieGuy (Oct 3, 2012)

1970's Seiko LordMatic:










Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Last shift then off for two
WuHu! 63 today , easy for the time change 
no date
Have a great day what ever you are doing 
ENJOY THE DAY
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I have always maintained that for the right watch I could go dateless. This is a first rate example.


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Removed from my wrist to take a photo. Happily back on my wrist again now.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## nenolas73 (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started with the Oris Propilot, which I really like a lot. Decided to try the Heuerville green strap on it and I quite like it. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

First dst change, my Certina Precidrive. Next up Squale 1545 GMT black/blue. One of the "Boys from Brazil" will go for a walk with Squaly.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I started with the Oris Propilot, which I really like a lot. Decided to try the Heuerville green strap on it and I quite like it.
> Have a great day.
> B


Wow, that watch is great no matter what strap you put it on!


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

skx again


----------



## nuno.cesar (Jun 6, 2013)

Breitling Trans-Ocean. Problaby from late 70'. Unfortunately is not in the best condition😩


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

After working out in the yard this afternoon and getting my new Seiko SSC021 with Zulu strap dirty, I cleaned it off in the shower and put it aside to let the strap dry out. Then I put on the very first watch I bought that started me down the path of watch collecting - my Ulysse Girard Cyr. I knew absolutely nothing about watches when I purchased it on a Groupon deal. It is, I know now, a Chinese-made watch with a fancy Swiss-sounding brand name that appears to have made up its own back story. They put a MSRP on it ($2799.99) that makes Invicta's list prices look reasonable. Nonetheless, it has a Swiss parts Ronda 5030.D quartz movement (6 jewels, nickel plated) that keeps excellent time, and the details on the watch face are actually quite good. The case is 316L stainless steel with ION plating in a kind of bronze look. I don't wear it much because my other watches are much nicer, but it does keep good time and is comfortable on its leather strap. I only paid $79.99 for it, so I didn't really get stuck too badly.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Spring Drive
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Oh lord. I think i peed a little.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

DST changed time automatically.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Archimede Pilot 42B


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_How's the weekend treating everyone? Hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend.
Here is a follow up with my big affordable watch I've been sporting this weekend.

I was really hoping to go skiing again today but the forecast didn't pan out. 
It was just a dusting of snow last night and it's been warm today. Sunny day skiing is great but not when it's warm.
With no need to drive to the mountains, plan B came to play.

Pipe dream. No skiing for me today.









Plan B then with.......

*The Timex Expedition Military Classic T49822
*
I've always wanted to explore this creek on the way to the ski area but we're always in a rush 
to get to there or getting home too late. Yesterday knowing that skiing might me a bust, I made a concerted effort to explore this creek just in case.
Exploring meant fly fishing it. It's a very shallow creek but it looks fishy from what I saw yesterday.









So around noon today I hit the creek. Hey, it's the weekend.:-d









With a handful of hand tied flies I spent many hours tying over the winter, it's time to put it to work. 
A streamer pattern this time of the year has always been a fish getter for me.









It didn't take long. I'm telling you, this affordable Timex put my affordable and very fishy Wenger Terragraph
on notice. It certainly started with a bang!









The rest of the fly fishing images today with this fishy watch.









After a couple of nice catch, I've totally forgotten about skiing. 
It's hard to beat seeing a big streamer in shallow clear water gets a chase from a wild German brown.


















100m water resist, so why not? It's a tool watch, not a safe queen. 
A few dunking isn't going to hurt it, at least it shouldn't.



























All fish were released. Bye, bye.









So yeah, this watch will be a keeper for sure.









Didn't even lose a single fly. 









Hope you guys are having a great time as well this weekend.
Cheers.








Please carry on....​_


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Didn't even lose a single fly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And best of all, the watch bears a striking resemblance to a fly reel!


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel







​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Barry S said:


> And best of all, the watch bears a striking resemblance to a fly reel!


_I thought someone would say something like that. 
Heck, I can substitute it for the reel. It's about the same size from this POV.....lol!:-d








It's all good.
b-)​_


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

3/14 Pi Day - Jazzmaster cushion


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

DW 9900
Have a good day
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vinataba (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

For this afternoon









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Invicta Reserve Hydromax

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

IMO the 3 hander looks better than the chrono version.


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

....and again.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Sinn on ostrich


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1969 Timex Skindiver










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

Citizen BY0100 for the 4th day in a row.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday afternoon everyone.

I'm starting the work week with one of my favorite, an affordable elegance 
that just brightens my day every time I have it on.

Orient Star Classic WZ0251EL




































Enjoy the rest of Monday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Debating wether an orange rubber strap would look good on this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good Monday afternoon everyone.
> 
> I'm starting the work week with one of my favorite, an affordable elegance
> that just brightens my day every time I have it on.
> ...


Beautiful 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Winding down the first day of a new week.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Tao old tape for the night


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm going with the PVD Alpina chrono on orange canvas for the evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

My latest watch acquisition (Bulova UHF Military) with my latest strap acquisition (Strapped for Time Bomber Jacket.)
Thanks to Tissotguy for the idea.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Barry S said:


> My latest watch acquisition (Bulova UHF Military) with my latest strap acquisition (Strapped for Time Bomber Jacket.)
> Thanks to Tissotguy for the idea.


 it & great combo 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> it & great combo
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks. Saw it first here:

Bulova 96B230 (Military Style) and a little mod...pics pics pics - Page 2

Even more perfect with the bead blasting he had done.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Barry S said:


> My latest watch acquisition (Bulova UHF Military) with my latest strap acquisition (Strapped for Time Bomber Jacket.)
> Thanks to Tissotguy for the idea.


Looks great Barry. Should've picked one up when it hit the heads up thread. Next time.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm going with the PVD Alpina chrono on orange canvas for the evening.
> B
> 
> 
> ...


Orange and black is such a great combo. Great look.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Sweet short Monday for me at work today. Went home with plenty of time to get the dogs for a walk.
I switched to the one watch I was on the fence for sometime but grew to love it because it's the most consistently
accurate of all my automatics. Definitely interesting looking enough. Smooth movement, robust and just solidly made.

Seiko 2nd gen monster



























Have a nice evening folks.
b-)​_


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Looks great Barry. Should've picked one up when it hit the heads up thread. Next time.


Thanks, and guess what? There's an even better deal now! $115.99

Bulova 96B230 Gent&apos;s Military UHF Quartz Brown Leather Band Watch | eBay

It'd be hard to find more watch for that kind of money. I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

^^^thanks Barry!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue







​


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

This watch has a simple but complex appeal. Hard to explain









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bnair (Feb 26, 2016)

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

My Laco is torching..

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

View attachment 7441370


Seiko sbdc007


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Orient M Force Beast for my own casual Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Toan Ngo (Feb 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am really enjoying the Oris Propilot. I have it on Drew's WWII Belgian leather. I think this combo works well. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Started out with Kalmar 1, switched 2 Maranez Layan, brass case, blue sandstone dial. Check out the strap and buckle, this watch is so cool.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am really enjoying the Oris Propilot. I have it on Drew's WWII Belgian leather. I think this combo works well.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


Please! Stop it!! You're killing me with that watch!!! ????


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Tuesday everyone.

It's another affordable kind of day. 
Just a great value timepiece, nothing fancy but gets the job done.

The Seiko SNZG07J1 on NATO




































Best wishes to everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Chinese today.1963 re-issue. I do :: this little gem despite it's cheapness.::screwloose::

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Mid day change


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

just arrived today from the last sale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

The deployment I got with the new strap was uncomfortable so I'm trying it with the Bulova buckle today. I love the look of the buckle but I'm not sure it goes with the strap. 

Oh, and Jeep99dad, I'll never get tired of seeing that ProPilot -- just more and more jealous! Keep'em coming!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Timex from the 70s


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on canvas for the evening. Cant spend too many days without wearing it.

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Barry S said:


> Please! Stop it!! You're killing me with that watch!!!


sorry??

You need it though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

All-original 1950 *SEIKO *_Unique...

_


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> sorry??
> 
> You need it though


Yes I do but it'll have to wait for now as I enjoy it vicariously through you. Perhaps while seeing a bit of Charlotte without having to navigate that airport!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*oops*


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

A simple Seiko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Switched to my SKX007 and my buddy brought his Submariner that he's usually afraid to wear 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

This $20 Croton diver arrived today from Amazon and I put it on my only 24mm strap.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport 241681







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

When some guy from Transylvania landed at Whitby he was probably wearing one of these.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wenger Swiss Military Roadster







​


----------



## jaychung (Jun 29, 2014)

BFK


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Found this one in a jacket pocket putting up winter stuff and totally forgot I even had it  I was excited, like getting a new watch :so I'll wear it tonight. 
My new Olight S1 baton Ti light is also waiting for me at home. Good day ;-)

Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Afternoon switch for kid duty. 2 hours until lights out and I can relax. 









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesetime (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Frospike38 (May 9, 2014)

Fossil that a co-worker gifted me for xmas. I love the thick strap on it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Happy St Patricks Day!
A6 today 
Have a great one
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy and safe St Patrick's day everyone. Nothing crazy planned for me, just BAU.

I'm wearing the Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on Art's canvas. The dial is pretty cool on this one, even though it looks black on many pics it's actually a dark almost anthracite color with a brown hue to it.

Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna on a ToxicNato for St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Even though I was enjoying my new Wenger Swiss Military Roadster, I had to switch it out today for my Helgray Silverstone Green for St. Patrick's Day.

From this:









to this:







​


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Raven Deep Tech on the Cincy Strap Works f71 Commander project strap. I think this combo works well...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

My only green dial for St. Patrick's Day. 
AVI-8 Supermarine Seafire


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Gerlach's Enigma on Diloy Jeans


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

cairoanan said:


>


Hold up! What is that?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

chuasam said:


> Hold up! What is that?


Parnis(?) running Asian Unitas 6498 from the bay. Strap was a Christmas gift from clockwork synergy. The case is one of these "unlimited" edition 117/1000.


----------



## cpscott84 (Sep 12, 2014)

Green jeans for St. Paddy's day and the Hamilton Khaki King Scuba


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris Propilot tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

My Orange Julias all week....


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1970 Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-7001


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

6309
Have a great day 
Rob

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Weekend wear!


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Looks like a vintage Heuer from a distance !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

HMT Janata on just received Clockwork Synergy perlon.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

The $65 Pulsar (on $30 Hadley-Roma) that started my binge of affordable (to downright cheap) watch acquisition.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

TIMEXplorer for the evening


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

My bullhead bought from a forum member. Back from seiko service with a new movement










Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 on Panatime 3-ring Zulu strap







​


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Phantom this Sat
Work two then off for eight, sweet!
Have a good one all
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## boomer627 (Jan 25, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Barry S said:


> The $65 Pulsar (on $30 Hadley-Roma) that started my binge of affordable (to downright cheap) watch acquisition.


That looks like it's on your knee cap


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

stingx said:


> That looks like it's on your knee cap


Damn! That explains the limp!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Working from home for a bit and still have the Baltic Shield on. It works well on the toxicnato. 
Have a great weekend. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

"Pepsi" Fossil with leather band

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Wife wearing Timex. No mods. As God intended it.

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

ENIGMA, Chrono for Motorsport


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*
Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium BL5250-02L








*​


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Will be spending the rest of this Saturday with the desert master zo7003. 








Fun fact: the last time I wore this was December 10th as the evening watch. Earlier that day, I had on the blue scuba dude. What did I have on earlier today? You guessed it, the blue scuba dude. Weird wild stuff.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Working on a batch of mac 'n' cheese.


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## migganimon (Feb 18, 2013)

At the PO with the Tutima Pacific


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Maratac Large.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Trident Pro on Hadley Roma canvas. Enjoying this pairing quite immensely.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Little late in the game. Here's mine


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

For some reason, I couldn't get used to the Zulu strap on my new Seiko SSC021. 
I remembered a yellow strap that I had bought for my Scurfa Diver One, so I decided to try it out. 
I'm not sure if it looks okay or if it is too over the top and flashy. What do you think?







​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

hongkongtaipan said:


> For some reason, I couldn't get used to the Zulu strap on my new Seiko SSC021.
> I remembered a yellow strap that I had bought for my Scurfa Diver One, so I decided to try it out.
> I'm not sure if it looks okay or if it is too over the top and flashy. What do you think?
> ​


Give us a wrist shot please.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Propilot Date









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Classic 80's throwback fantastic plastic!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

PRS-40
Have a great Sunday 
Enjoy time with friends family 
Get recharged for the coming week 
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## EtienneM (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi everyone,

First post here ! Although i've been reading this forum since years. 

Today, i'm wearing my first prototype, a 38mm manual winding step-case chronograph.

View attachment 7501370


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## T1ck (Oct 24, 2013)

PRS-21


----------



## Kinetic200 (Jul 16, 2009)

A good old Dig Casio....:-!......Bob.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Here is a wrist shot of my Seiko ssc021 on the yellow polyurethane strap.







​


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

T1ck said:


> PRS-21


Really nice, what is this model?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

flying.fish said:


> Really nice, what is this model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Looks like the Time Factors Dreadnought Voyageur. Great watch.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The big Zilla letting me know in no uncertain terms who's in charge.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I call this one, Orthos and OJ did it.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

Fresh roasted Nicaragua Acopio Suyatal and my sterile Marathon Navigator.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Here is a wrist shot of my Seiko ssc021 on the yellow polyurethane strap.
> 
> View attachment 7501746
> ​


Looks good to me, well proportioned. Congratulations on another fine combo. Thanks.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sticking with the Baltic Shield again today but on Art's canvas for a different look 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

On my way to Middle East again.. my DJ II









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tissot for church









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Oris for this afternoon









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## cchiu (Dec 13, 2015)

Luminox Blackout

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another micro dive watch to end the day, I switched to the gen2 Scurfa DiverOne SS. Really like the new case and dome crystal. 
Have a good evening. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hooked up w/ a member here yesterday (Big thanks to gophishin) & took this Wakmann off his hands.Thanks Colin.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Still loving this recent bargain!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Wearing the Trident again. Matched my tshirt...

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Posting this from someplace warm...


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I decided that I didn't like my yellow polyurethane strap on my Seiko SSC021:









So I changed back to my Zulu strap, but with the buckle underneath rather than in the side. Now I like the Zulu fine.









I'll use the yellow strap on my Scurfa Diver One with the yellow hands.







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

SNK607


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

The classic SKX007 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Its snowing here in my neck of the woods,
so a bright sunny color dial today,
Zeno Diver number 12/20
Have a good day
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen AT8020-54L Blue Angels







​


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wakmann










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SK75 (May 30, 2015)

Here's my Tissot on one of the rare occasions I actually wear it

View attachment 7522922


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tissot PR100


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Kenneth Cole skeleton auto on black croc leather.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

Hamilton ETO. Have not seen this too much on here.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-tec B3 Carbon









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I only took delivery of the Root Beer this morning so what else would I have on my wrist?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

From the most recent Kontiki-mania...
Arrived yesterday:


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

JP71624 said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


What is this? Stunning!


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Traditional norwegian easter holiday activities with the 007. Though my thoughts are with Belgium.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

One of these two


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This new addition


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

merl said:


> This new addition


Lovely watch. Which model is it?


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks. It is the Sarb001


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

For tonight









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Invicta Ocean Ghost Automatic that I won on the bay for $38.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021







​


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Kontiki again for work today.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

SKX009 =]


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Sea-gull Aqua terra homage ehem...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueboy85 (Nov 7, 2013)

View attachment 7539514


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my Galaxy Note


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I continue on in my boring watch use cycle, same watch as over a week ago...............



I can report that the Ball is on the ball with timekeeping. Of course I regulated it to achieve the best I could get from the movement, then with it running second for second with a Tag quartz I left Monday on a 153 mile snowmachine ride. The ride provided plenty of vibrations as well as winding at the half way point while I took care of some things at the cabin. When I checked it Tuesday morning and again today it is one second ahead of the Tag quartz.

Part of Balls design is aimed at anti shock and it did well. If you are on the fence regarding a Fireman Racer, go for it


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Had to add another one from the top-down ride home.

Nicest day of the year so far and the car's still filthy with salt from the snow storm two days ago!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Flieger


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Remora 2


----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Morning everyone


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Orient King Diver 1977

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Until I can swing for a PO, this will do


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Benarus Remora 2


Love this 1 Simon, wish I had never parted w/ mine. That shade of GREEN is  

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Carretera18 said:


> Orient King Diver 1977
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the old Alpine. Used to watch them race

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just in...Oris big crown









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

My Bulova UHF Military. 
If I look at it really fast, in the dark, without my glasses, I can pretend it's a Big Crown.


----------



## SirHorse (Dec 10, 2014)

View attachment 7554138


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Helgray Silverstone Green







​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I just got this Invicta "Scooby" in the mail...


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Love this 1 Simon, wish I had never parted w/ mine. That shade of GREEN is
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks Will! I agree this Green looks good as hell... Do you want to trade with your Bronze Moray, the one I'm in love since the first time I saw it in your post :-d Just kidding!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks Will! I agree this Green looks good as hell... Do you want to trade with your Bronze Moray, the one I'm in love since the first time I saw it in your post :-d Just kidding!


 LOL

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

That is sweet!!!!


hongkongtaipan said:


> Helgray Silverstone Green
> 
> View attachment 7554234
> ​


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

Just bought this thing for $19. Anyone want to educate me on it? It's in pretty good shape!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

PXF108


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpiner GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpiner GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like it? I have a 6.5" wrist and I'm worried about the size.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> How do you like it? I have a 6.5" wrist and I'm worried about the size.


I love it. But it may be too big for your wrist. It's a substantial watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

LOL....amazing...you are correct...



Barry S said:


> My Bulova UHF Military.
> If I look at it really fast, in the dark, without my glasses, I can pretend it's a Big Crown.
> 
> View attachment 7552266


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

You may be right....It is 44mm....larger than I'm used to, but not very thick....hope it works out....lol 


Jeep99dad said:


> I love it. But it may be too big for your wrist. It's a substantial watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

cmann_97 said:


> That is sweet!!!!


that's a striking combo

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Enjoying the Oris Big crown









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

The Lancaster Pa time piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Picture taken this morning, but still wearing it now. So glad I got this before they "changed" the Ocean Two. The new 2.0 version is just not at all on par with this in my opinion. This is my favorite watch in my collection.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Wrist & Pocket stuffs, I need a dark brown leather band for this K3...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

MSAR
Have a good Friday to everyone 
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

SKX009K2 :]


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

:sy::Rolex for Good Friday & comfortable attire. Hope ya'll have a GREAT day.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpiner 4 GMT on Art's canvas this morning. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Just took this pic!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

Orient Mako USA to start the day. Hope everyone is having a lovely Friday...cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Helgray Silverstone Green on black carbon fiber strap with orange stitching








​


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


What a beauty!!! Good luck my friend! Greetings from Romania!

Trimis de pe al meu GT-I9295 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

What do you say on my new piece?


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Invicta 8928A


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Can you tell this used to be a beater?


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Seiko 5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

New shoes. Beefy!


----------



## bjorn.f.berntsen (Sep 10, 2015)

Squale 30 Atmos GMT


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Affordable Japanese chrono with a vintage look.


----------



## Clock_King (Feb 4, 2016)

A vintage Poljot 









Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Latest pickup.


----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

Right now, this. Only I've changed my shirt.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Bullhead and pughead

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Something is wrong with this watch, shamelessly sticking to my wrist


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

On easter holiday. 100 internets to whoever guesses where the shots were taken. Hint: it's in Germany.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

bjorn.f.berntsen said:


> Squale 30 Atmos GMT


Nice pic/watch! Welcome to the forum man!

Simon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett DWP, Enjoy your weekend guys!


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Getting ready for my Lodge Pancake Brekfast


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

View attachment 7572554

View attachment 7572562

View attachment 7572570

Can't get enough of this one at the moment. Any strap suggestions? (20mm)


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpiner 4 GMT on Art's canvas this morning.
> Have a great day.
> B
> 
> ...


Love that combo!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

New arrival, Stowa TO1. Really, really liking it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

Still a go-to watch for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

View attachment 7575914


Camping with my Citizen


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

AVI-8 Flyboy Auto on Hadley-Roma canvas.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

8928 auto


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Continuation of my earlier post in the daily thread...this was a few hours ago. I am home now. I survived.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Switcheroo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cmann_97 said:


> Love that combo!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thank you so much. It's one of my faves. Haven't changed straps on it side I put this canvas a few months ago



cairoanan said:


>


Love this watch. Super case.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just finished up 3 hours of yard work with old faithful.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Big Red Atomic


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LanceE (Oct 26, 2015)

Sorry about the rotation


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Decided that this watch needs a black strap. Tried others, but black makes it pop! Hello Kain Heritage....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Modded Vostok


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wenger Swiss Military Roadster 850791







​


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter! Camo 6309-7040


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orange monster today. Happy Easter!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

For Sunday morning..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OobessionO (Oct 25, 2015)

View attachment 7584634

Cocktail Time


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Was out on a bike wearing one of my HMT Janatas and got totally engulfed in a mega rainstorm. I think I kept it just about dry enough, but switched to this small but chunky Lorus anyway while I dry out!






View attachment 7584938


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

New Mido arrived yesterday. Love this dial. Very photogenic. Case work isnt too shabby either. Tried to capture the polished, brushed, to polished case side.





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

My daughter wearing my SOXA on top.

Me below in the "Antarctic Snowflake" as I call it!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Grand Classic today.

Happy Easter.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Speedy MK II on a Hirsch Rally. Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy Easter GentlemenPam176 in Titanium on Jules Verne Oem shoes for Church

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Easter everyone.

Wearing the Baltic Shield and preparing for a few days in the OBX this week. Can't wait to get out of here 
We had all five girls yesterday and they had fun decorating eggs together. I even did two 
Today we'll hide them in the backyard for them.
Have a great day.

Cheers. B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Probably most most favorite watches in my collection...


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Yobokies' Tsunami

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Oris for this chilly afternoon 
Happy Easter everyone!









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Marvin on custom leather by BcattWatchStraps.

Happy Easter everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Easter Dinner! Taking a break between courses...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Evening switch up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-tec Combat B8 custom for tonight









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Mido Commander


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Jtm23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Seiko Sarb 033

View attachment 7589826


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1969 Timex Skindiver 


Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## maluli (Jan 14, 2013)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Switched to this guy today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008







​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GW-3000M


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Going with a Ti Homage for this cold rainy day
Have a good day all
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

D-Star 200 Chrono


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

SNX123 -- thinking about getting a local watchmaker to switch out the day/date dial for a black one.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I wasn't sure whether or not to post the MM300 here or not so...


----------



## brightstar (Nov 5, 2011)

absolutely love the Sinn 104.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC075










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

1968 Accutron 214.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Damn you, *Hadley-Roma*! 
Ever since I put one of your lovely and comfortable mesh bracelets...












...on my lowly *TIMEX*_ Weekender, _I rarely wear any of my other watches!


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Retro Seiko 5









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Still on my wrist, so do I speak; pardon me, so do I type ...and click with my other hand. ;-)


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Repeat of last evening. I really like this piece.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Custom B8 for the am









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Back to my Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008 after switching it out for my Citizen BN0150-61E Promaster Diver yesterday when I went with my grandson to his swim lesson.







​


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

NY0040-9w on bond


----------



## slaterbj (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Back to my Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008 after switching it out for my Citizen BN0150-61E Promaster Diver yesterday when I went with my grandson to his swim lesson.
> 
> How may watches do you have? Do you have a link to your collection?​


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

7548









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Staying with 6497 Ti man wind
Have a great day everyone 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still gong with the Tudor Pelagos but on a toxicnato today. 
Have a great day. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a hot watch in blue


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Same watch as I posted earlier this week.


----------



## mrcolonist (Feb 16, 2016)

This beautiful Russian Poljot cal.2612.1 with an alarm function just arrived. So of course, after having punched two new holes in the strap, I'm wearing it on my skinny wrist!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## brightstar (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Stuhrling Original *Concorso 177 Chronograph*


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Almost quittin' time...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

It's back on my wrist!


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport 241681








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## jaychung (Jun 29, 2014)

Finally the highly anticipated GGB strap arrived! It does not disappoint!!
















Did I say Carl is a great guy to deal with? |>


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Steinhart Bronze today
Have a great day all
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

1930's Tissot by Marco Y, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Guilty of the gilt today.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Kai Liew (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Chewieez (Jan 24, 2016)

Seiko Sarg005


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

What a lovely sunny watch to wear on a lovely sunny day.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New Obris Morgan Aegis on Kain









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

This AVI-8 Hawker Hurricane came on a nice brown leather strap but this Hadley-Roma looks like it was made for it.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

platinumEX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome dial on this German!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am really enjoying the Oris Propilot. I have it on Drew's WWII Belgian leather. I think this combo works well.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


Where can one find that awesome strap??


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Boschett Cave Dweller II


Are you going to finish that???


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Hamilton Navy Pioneer

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Are you going to finish that???


It's done but the Stainless Steel is difficult to digest...


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> It's done but the Stainless Steel is difficult to digest...


It just needs more butter. Come to think of it, everything needs more butter.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Seiko SUN017 GMT


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

New nato for my Nighthawk. I feel it's not a great comfort but just ok. Maybe a jeans and t-shirt kink of combo.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sampsonti said:


> Where can one find that awesome strap??


Thanks. 
Sorry you can't. Custom strap Drew made of an actual Belgian rifle leather sling from WWII. He had gotten a bunch of old leather from Europe. When he sent me a pic of them, I saw this one and reserved it right away. I think he made another strap or two and that's it. Didn't even have enough for himself


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Late night movie return.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Phantom
Have a good Thursday everyone 
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko 5


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Orient Planet


Damn it! Very cool watch. On my my to get list.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Kontiki today.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Been wearing this all week with a nato, but put a mesh on it....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Of all my watches this gets the most wrist time. I call it "The Blue Beater".


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Helgray Silverstone Green







​


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Pretty rare Pulsar N945. It was in Seiko's IQ "dancing hands" line of watches from the early 1990's. Functionally identical to the 8M25 movement, but without the funky demonstration mode.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph







​


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Modded skx007








Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcolonist (Feb 16, 2016)

Today's Russian comrade sitting on my wrist is a Raketa.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## DavidUK (Jul 3, 2015)

Vostok Komandirskie 24 hour


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! SKX007 Military Mod On New Canvas


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Pilot today thankfully it's Friday everybody have a good one look forward to the weekend
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Thankfully, not an April Fools joke for me (as the sale was for many.)

Kontiki on blue bomber jacket strap.


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

ARA - local (Winnipeg) micro brand


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Decided to go with the deep blue today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

rockmastermike said:


>


X-wing!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ti again



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

skx009 :]


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

savagespawn said:


> X-wing!


This got me thinking about a project I have had in mind for a while.

This dial:


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Alba retrograde 1/10sec pilot chronograph today. It's not a well known brand in US. But actually Alba is a subsidiary of Seiko watches company, and quite popular brand in Asia.










Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A BELL SAINT sport watch?I am not sure which category this fits in but am sure what watch I am wearing.Mine has no gold. It is otherwise identical to the picture.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

freebie everyday beater


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

I need to brush up on my watch knowledge as I found out one of my good customers is a HUGE collector. Has about 900-1000 watches he has collected and bought over a 55yr time. Has everything from Citizens to PP to Rolex , ETC. Classes them as either a $1, $.50, $.25 , $.10 , $.05 to $.01. PP and Rolex's are of course the $1 watches as if sold you can get your money back. He considers the Citizens as a $1 watch in the Quartz category. Of course the Chinese watches are the $.01 watches. Say Hello to my new BFF!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Casio DW-400 "Tachy Meter"

It was sold as non-working. Popped in a CR1616 and it works perfectly. Piezo spring was still intact, too.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

LLBean Swiss Quartz - Field.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy April Fools Day!

Seiko SUN017 today


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Сраный Погода. Нет солнца, но по-прежнему жарко.

(****ty weather. No sun, but still hot.)


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

Vintage hamilton stormking (solid 10k gold). One of my favs.


----------



## 1_klean_Watch (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## 1_klean_Watch (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just in ...... Oris 









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick 241434







​


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New Oris Big Crown pointer day


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice watches all
6309 today
Woke up to snow, in like a lamb out like a lion I suppose 
Have a good day
Rob









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cobra De Calibre On Canvas, HAGWE guys!!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Please! Let's see more!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Orient Big Date Chronograph today.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Citizen Chronograph


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Waiting on my daughter to get out of the dressing room.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

This should be the most popular watch on this forum.

What could be better than a watch that stops once a minute just so you can take its picture??


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Tiger Concepts 5517 MilSub homage on a Chelsea NATO from Cincinnati Strap Works.



















Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Barry S said:


> This should be the most popular watch on this forum.
> 
> What could be better than a watch that stops once a minute just so you can take its picture??
> 
> ...


Very nice.......

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpina Startimer on Kain Heritage









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## slaterbj (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen AT8020-54L Blue Angels







​


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Any ideas for a better strap, this one is a poor fit

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWW Tatoskok On Canvas


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of my favourites.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Same watch new day, still have snow,
but enjoying the weekend.
Have a great day all,
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

The Seiko SNA611:


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*TISELL*_ 43mm Pilot...

_











...the next "best bargain" pilot is a distant second for a reason. Go. Purchase. This. Watch.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

My Jazzmaster Open Heart doesn't get enough wrist time.









It's cold and windy here but baseball season opens today. Good thing Mets are in Kansas City.

*LET'S **GO **METS!!*


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Off to a funeral.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Seiko 7002-7001 Mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Sunday morning paper. 









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Having some Not Fun time finishing my taxes with my Spectre MOD










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Orient Planet


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

On the wrist for Sunday and the rest of the week...


----------



## Deegan42 (Sep 28, 2015)

New Bond strap









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Bluetooth Clone China $12.00









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Not sure if this is a watch.. Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

free photo upload


----------



## Pepperoni493 (Sep 30, 2015)

Technically not wearing it anymore, but I fell asleep with my C60 on ^^









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Consoling my son before bed and after a classic "that's why you don't do that moment" when he tried jumping over the back of a chair, slipped, landed firmly on the floor, nose first, and bleeding everywhere. He's totally fine. Raven Deep Tech also took a dive to the same basement floor today but it was fine. Dented the laminate, actually.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph







​


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mparthas (Apr 3, 2016)

Well.....nothing to write home about....


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

sarb


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## AdiTec (Dec 30, 2015)

Not many people in this forum know this company, 
even fewer saw them and even fewer have them.
it's called Adi watches, and it is made in Israel.
i do not think they make the movement, but i don't know where they buy
the movements from.
anyway, I got it as a gift, from the Israeli Yellow pages, 
Yellow pages bought this watches as a holidays gift for there management
the strap is torn and i can't find new strap, so right now i can't use it. but i like this watch.

View attachment 7673474


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Citizen world time BR0010 today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G. Gerlach Otago*


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

AdiTec said:


> Not many people in this forum know this company,
> even fewer saw them and even fewer have them.
> it's called Adi watches, and it is made in Israel.
> i do not think they make the movement, but i don't know where they buy
> ...


I have an ADI watch from the Golani Brigade.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Famous 4





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## slaterbj (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Ray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdiTec (Dec 30, 2015)

MStillwood said:


> I have an ADI watch from the Golani Brigade.


you might have an ADI watch, in Israel they are common.
and they make watches for the army, the navy and the air force,
the air force, as an example, give it as a gift to their pilots.
good marketing, i think.
i saw all kinds of this military Adi watches,
but i don't think i saw an Golani one, yet.

it will be great if you can upload a picture of this Golani ADI.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

I tried to but kept getting an error. I will do it from my computer this evening.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

AdiTec said:


> you might have an ADI watch, in Israel they are common.
> and they make watches for the army, the navy and the air force,
> the air force, as an example, give it as a gift to their pilots.
> good marketing, i think.
> ...












Its this one.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 123 (Jan 3, 2015)

My first homage watch:


----------



## AdiTec (Dec 30, 2015)

MStillwood said:


> Its this one.


thank you.
never seen this one before.
i like it !


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Dagaz's Typhoon

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Pepperoni493 said:


> Technically not wearing it anymore, but I fell asleep with my C60 on ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The watch definitely left an impression on you!....lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tusco (Mar 23, 2010)

Wyler Vetta Uptown automatic


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Can't seem to shake this one lately.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

AN0880


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I just got a new Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 341602 in the mail today. I'm going to give it a couple of days to make sure I like it enough to keep it since its blue color is very close to my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time 241441.
Here is a picture from the web of the Maverick I just got:









In the right light it looks a little lighter, but inside, it appears almost black.









Here is my dual time that I am wearing today.


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

NIB Toys R Us watch from a friend that worked there 44 years. It says it made by Bulova but the movement is Miyota.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Salvin916 (Apr 5, 2016)

Movado...


----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)

Today this Stuckx Mechanical Bull - great dial and build quality, but will have to go soon I'm afraid as my grail is on the horizon


----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)

yesterday this NOS Seiko 7A38-704A Giugiaro (just trying on, this one has to stay NOS  )


----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)

But lately really in love with this one...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 On Mesh


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Finally found time to put this together. Picked up a dealer display case from the bay, add a white dial and hands from SK- watchparts, a 2824, finish it with a gray canvas strap from Holbens.
It has a nice 40's vintage theme .
Have a good day all









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

"Just a spoon full of sugar makes the medicine go down". However, a titanium watch is every bit as good.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

Having fun with my daughter's watch while "workin" from home.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

sticky said:


> "Just a spoon full of sugar makes the medicine go down". However, a titanium watch is every bit as good.
> 
> View attachment 7687490


Really want one of these! My Invicta 0420 Mod primed the pump to get a nicer titanium.


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

556i on a Cincy Strap Works NATO today. Took a wrist break to photo it on one of the kid's drawings. Because.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

New arrival:


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

The original Mission Impossible









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Veratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono!









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tmann (Aug 14, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


>


I really like those Casios. If only they had been closer to 40mm, rather than ~45mm. Sometimes it's really inconvenient having small wrists...


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? Switched out the Remora for some Spirit time.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today wearing the most affordable minute repeater watch in the market. This nice Citizen watch also comes with eco-drive, perpetual calendar, dual time, alarm functions and a sapphire crystal. If it wasn't for the Japanese watch industry, we would be seeing 5 digit figure price tag, on a similar spec Swiss watch.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

tmann said:


> I really like those Casios. If only they had been closer to 40mm, rather than ~45mm. Sometimes it's really inconvenient having small wrists...


Yeah it is a bit on the large size. Fortunately with it being Quartz it's on the thin side and wears a bit smaller.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

I realized yesterday that I will have to wear this watch on the 6th of every month.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

8928 + nato


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

While driving home from a doctor appointment. (Not posted while driving.)


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

While it will never be mistaken for a PP or a JLC, This...










...*MOMENTUM *_Base-Layer_ is a terrific watch for the money.

These Canadians make an honest watch at an honest price.

I have two so far, and they won't be my last (unless I, you know, DIE or something).


----------



## mrkayslay (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## misterminkz (Jan 16, 2013)

Flieger on leather nato


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today wearing my Alba AF3F17X pilot chronograph. It's my only "slide rule bezel" watch and my only limited edition Alba.

Powered by Seiko 7T62 movement, with alarm & chrono functions. The alarm subdial (at 6) can be used as second time zone


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing my Citizen Attesa today


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

300 today
Need some colour for this dreary raining morning 
Have a good one all
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

V8


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival. SBDC033 Blumo and I'm really liking this.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another watch that looks like it's strangling my odd shaped wrist.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

New "Grand Cocktail". Really digging this one.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Cross-post from F74 -- 80s Lorus lumibrite dial quartz diver.


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

Back on the bracelet.


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

High end HMT today&#55357;&#56855;


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Citizen auto


----------



## Rookie52 (May 19, 2011)

Happy Masters Thursday!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Max Bill today.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Just got it in from MassDrop. Already had an Obris Morgan Isofrane style strap waiting for it. I have a StrapCode Oyster inbound tomorrow. This watch is amazing!


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## jerj (Mar 21, 2015)

BL5250. Dealt nicely today with April's gentle show...er...well, snowfall (!)

Hope your days are going well.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Plain Mondaine EVO Railway

Sent from my Galaxy Note


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L today. Old picture.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Really want to get a nice black shell cordovan for this Hammy.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Citizen Promaster on NATO tonight. Simple. Cheap. Dependable. Grab & Go. Glad I ended up keeping it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Oldman_78 (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)

Just received this Targe strap for the Navigator, very soft leather!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Orient Blue Ray today









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on DrunkArtStraps canvas. I am still very much enjoying this beauty, equipped with a in-house GMT module, and a nicely finished case that has very sexy polished champfers  the charcoal dial with beautiful applied markets also draws me in each time I look at it. Love how it reflects the light.

TGIF.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day two of the Blumo honeymoon. I really didn't expect to like this watch as much as I do. Have a good weekend!


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Seiko Chronograph


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Again with the Navy Pioneer...love photographing this sexy piece.




























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

007 mod on leather nato happy Friday all! Picking up my Oris Retrograde Date today pics will follow &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

My Accutron Amerigo:


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Busy Friday 
Late to the party
Have a great day everyone 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Blumo on a StrapCode Oyster bracelet


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

This has been on all week........


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Exploring the rock face with my family today.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Trying out this combo. Not sure about it...


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll never get tired of this one...


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

Just got this today! Can't figure out how to resize the tinsel bracelet, so now on leather. Facet-alicious!


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally the weekend 
Going with the Baltic Shield on canvas. 
TGIF

B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko SNN195 today


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

F71 63 today at work
Enjoy your day where ever you are 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Finally arrived today, Seiko SNZF11, aka White Sea Urchin, also aka Mini Sumo.


----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)

*edit: double*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Workhorse for Saturday


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's the turn of one of the M Fs to canter round the paddock today.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

Ecozilla on Suppas and Panatime Tobacco









The Time Bum - Exploring the world of watches on a budget. See www.thetimebum.com, @thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter, and /thetimebum on FaceBook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Daughter soccer game this morning, Arsenal playing on the big screen - managed to watch both! Home to more soccer with the Blumo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Scoff if you will, but it hacks, hand winds, keeps excellent time and has a very long power reserve (52 hours at my last unscientific measurement). Best of all, it was free.

I just wish I could replace the strap as the one on it is getting kind of worn out.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orange monster today. Happy Saturday to all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

For this afternoon....Just swapped straps to Kain Heritage









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Third day in a row. Haven't done that with any watch for a while.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

1960's Tissot Seastar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Citizen Eco Drive calibre 8500 powered.


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Sent from private sat connection...


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

A6
Cold Sunday
But it can get warmer, and it will 
Have a great day all
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

mooncameras said:


> Bluetooth Clone China $12.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just won the nicest looking most affordable time piece for the day! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Wearing Timex World Time intelligent quartz today. It took me a while to set the world time, after changing the $5 battery today. But totally worth the hassle. Now it shows the time properly at all major cities, even the daylight savings of each city considered.








And another picture to show it's signature function, indiglo light.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Been looking for a vintage Junghans Olympic for quite a while. Finally found this one in the forums and quickly snatched it up. Would have preferred a darker dial, not a huge fan of silver dials, but at least the hands are black so I can actually read the time! Struggling with funding the right strap. Just put it on this rubber tropic. I like it, but don't think I've quite nailed it. Any suggestions?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bauhausler (Dec 30, 2010)

Mido All Dial COSC titanium day/date. 2836 automatic. Paid too much ($600), but it wears like a dream.


----------



## manwithmanynames (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Sunday for me with the PVD Startimer Big Date chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas!
#AlpinaPower 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Zelos Chroma 2 in bronze.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## jerj (Mar 21, 2015)

Happy Sunday. Hope you're able to enjoy some rest and recreation today. Or shovelling snow, if you live near me!


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Mako USA in Norway


----------



## Rtar (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Deep grill diving.


----------



## Glockcubed (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Just picked up this Sharp $10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

MTB with my cycling-dedicated Casio cheapie.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Spirit


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Suunto Core. Old pic, same combo today:


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Lets see...worn a little of everything today.

For most of the day, i slummed around in the C60 while running errands. And current gas prices in GA if you're interested...



















Got a lizard strap today so first tried it on the Hamilton for a little...



















Then tried it out on the Mido which is what Im technically wearing "right now!"



















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel







​


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Got a lizard strap today so first tried it on the Hamilton for a little...


That Hammy is on my short list. Great strap there.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> That Hammy is on my short list. Great strap there.


Thanks! Im really excited to try it on a black Fluco shell cordovan strap thats coming later this week. Its a great watch in that I can switch between brown and black straps and the wire lugs are a breeze to take straps on and off!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rssdvs (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Don't know what it is about GMTs - I never travel to another time-zone.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Last day to work then a couple days off 
Sticking with the A6
Have a good day 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Lotica48 (Dec 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Brand new for me Zixen as a woe reducer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Jazzmaster


----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jerj (Mar 21, 2015)

Happy Monday.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

8928 on nato


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Love those applied indices


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Just found this PVD Wenger Sea Force at TJ Maxx and put it on Crown & Buckle leather instead of the bracelet it came with.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

556i


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Loving this textured Mido dial on this lizard textured strap. Really dresses up this sports watch.




























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tmann (Aug 14, 2015)

Orient Ray on a Watchadoo bracelet:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Typhoon for day off
Have a great day 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## SK75 (May 30, 2015)

Wearing my newest friend, the Longines Heritage Military 1938. Keeps excellent time. Amazing Lume (even though there isn't a lot applied). Can't think of a negative.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

From 1973 - have a great day - Cheers p


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

New arrival. Smaller than almost all of my other watches but I love the style and interesting case construction/details. Really cool...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Alpha GMT coke bezel


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Helgray Silverstone Green on new strap








​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Feeling great after a workout and this affordable made it there with me.

*Timex Expedition Military Classic T49820*


















Have a great afternoon/evening to everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Grand Classic today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on canvas. Still loving this one and it's been 8 months... A record 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

7002 goodness on a great new president bracelet


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Vintage Zim

















Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wenger Swiss Military Roadster 850791







​


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

This one is quickly becoming the daily.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerj (Mar 21, 2015)

_It_ may keep ticking, but after the first good training run of the year I'm licked and ready to stop.


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

Diabolic Coffee said:


> This one is quickly becoming the daily.
> View attachment 7773618
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how do you read this?? excuse my ignorance! I looked up the brand but found no information on this model.

-Nick


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on canvas. Still loving this one and it's been 8 months... A record
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the hat??? That strap looks great on the Fleigerstaffel

Sent from my Galaxy Note


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

This Seiko SNZF11 quickly became my daily watch.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on Art's canvas today 
Have a great day.
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Old Faithful today.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ch.Ward in the a.m.


----------



## Jake the Mess (Jun 4, 2014)

Put on a OM aqua blue to freshen up the look for the spring:


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Alpina Startimer on a Hadley Roma canvas strap.

Sent from my Galaxy Note


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Trident


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Jake the Mess said:


> Put on a OM aqua blue to freshen up the look for the spring:
> View attachment 7778138


Nice one. May I ask what model is that Casio?


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake the Mess (Jun 4, 2014)

BarisKiris said:


> Nice one. May I ask what model is that Casio?


Thanks. This is Casio mtd 1053.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

70s Timex handwind


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Feeding the beast.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpina Startimer on Toad









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Il Monstro


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Today it's my rather "uncommon" affordable casual/dress watch.

Seiko SARG017


























I think it works. Have a great rest of the day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice watch and combo Bevo!

I have switched to the first Soviet Quartz/LED watch. The Elektronika-1 on an Aevig Firehose strap.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time 241441







​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went with the Baltic Shield on canvas for the evening. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

GUTuna said:


> Nice watch and combo Bevo!


Thanks GUTuna.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Maratac Large Pilot today with Batman keeping watch in the background there. Photo was taken earlier but it's still on my wrist...right now!!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Im definately going to need a 2nd shell cordovan strap...looked good on the Navy Pioneer. But looks  on the Archimede. Im going to break somethng if i have to switch back and forth everytime.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For the whole day of Thursday, mein shatz, Steinhart.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Last week of writing my bachelor's, GO!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

300 T today beautiful sunny morning going to be just a beautiful day
Wishing everyone a good Thursday wherever you are
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with Orsa Monstrum


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Switched to DB on brown leather for this rainy day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

7 interviews, 4 meetings and few hundred emails on the schedule today.

Have a great day 
Brice




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today wearing one of my favorite watch, Seiko Premier SPC052 (perpetual calendar & chronograph)


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

YungHorologist said:


> how do you read this?? excuse my ignorance! I looked up the brand but found no information on this model.
> 
> -Nick


It's awkward at first and was my biggest reservation on the model. But the seconds are laid out on the outer rim by number, but it goes by 12. The smaller numbers go by four. The dots are your standard number markers, by fives. The lines going out from the middle mark 12, 3, 6, and 9.

Funky at first, but it's no big deal once you're used to it.


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

Diabolic Coffee said:


> It's awkward at first and was my biggest reservation on the model. But the seconds are laid out on the outer rim by number, but it goes by 12. The smaller numbers go by four. The dots are your standard number markers, by fives. The lines going out from the middle mark 12, 3, 6, and 9.
> 
> Funky at first, but it's no big deal once you're used to it.


that's actually really interesting. at least you know you'll never run until anyone wearing the same thing... probably.

-Nick


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

YungHorologist said:


> that's actually really interesting. at least you know you'll never run until anyone wearing the same thing... probably.
> 
> -Nick


Here's hoping. Pretty great for a KS gamble. it's becoming my daily beater. Sapphire crystal, Miyota movement, 316 L case, and unique design. Checked all the boxes.


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

Diabolic Coffee said:


> Here's hoping. Pretty great for a KS gamble. it's becoming my daily beater. Sapphire crystal, Miyota movement, 316 L case, and unique design. Checked all the boxes.


that really does check all the boxes! Great buy. cheers!

-Nick


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ntorresla (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Gave the SKX a rest today, which is surprisingly hard to do. Went with something a little simpler.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New Blumo on a Crafter Blue fitted black rubber. This is a really great strap made for this watch.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Love my Citizens


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_For this fine Thursday it's another weekday favorite......

Seiko SARB033



































Have a great Thursday afternoon everyone.
\m/~v~b-)~v~\m/​_


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I just came in from a bike ride. This is my workout / yard work / camping / zombie apocalypse watch that I've had since 2005. You can't kill this G-Shock. I'll never part with it unless it craps out.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Late posting today. Black Orient Mako.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uber_uter (Jan 19, 2015)

Just got this today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well this one was waiting for me when I got home so I guess I'll be double-wristing tonight 

That blue dial is gorgeous, well done Hexa!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Change up for dinner. Citizen calls it the Sailhawk but to me it's the "Steakhawk."

The "yacht racing" countdown timer is my favorite grilling tool. I keep it set for two minutes...

Sear, flip, sear, flip, repeat, eat.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

This one may be on my wrist for awhile.....


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

My Visodate at a campsite off the Blue Ridge Parkway in Spruce Pine North Carolina going to meet a realtor today to do some land shopping.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !
Loving my new Hexa Osprey with its gorgeous blue dial and matte ceramic bezel. Pics can't do the dial justice. 
Have a great Friday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Damasko DA36 for today









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

1200 SR
Have a good day everyone!
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This again today. TGIF!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Love love love the Waterbury


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

This thing kicks much a$$ for seventy bucks...


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Have a great weekend everyone!

Lew and Huey Phantom B DLC


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Just got my new scurfa. Love it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## tmann (Aug 14, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Love love love the Waterbury


I like it. A Waterbury Chrono is definitely on my need to get list.


----------



## tmann (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm not even sure what the model name is for this watch. I just acquired it in a trade from another WUS member. It's big and bold compared to everything else in my small collection, but I like it. The thick C&B leather band that it's on matches well with the watch size and the casual style fits with the slightly oversized look.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Bought some NATO straps and a tool to change them out but was always scared of screwing my watches. A little Hibiki later and I was brave enough to it with the new Panzera.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel







​


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

My seagull seamaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

My Orient Black Mako XL, a gift from a friend, on a very blingy and shiny (and expensive) mesh band.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Wearing the new to me Seiko 6138 automatic chronograph, which actually is from 1970s. I'm surprised how good it keeps time. So far, it's spot on. I'm guessing it was just regulated/serviced, just before it was sold to me.


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Heuer CS3111

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

M-I-C-K-E-Y


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 7812202
> 
> 
> View attachment 7812218
> ...


Definitely a different look, I like it!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tried a Hirsch curved band on this Startimer .... not bad!









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Black Mako and Seiko Orange Monster for today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

screen capture windows 7


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

If you like vintage chronographs and don't own one of these...go get one. I just got mine and its phenomenal. Bracelet from Uncle Seiko is outstanding.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sexy blue 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

SRP773 on drunkart leather NATO on the backporch


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

My partner says "hi"


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Stop2go (Should be called Stop2photo)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Out on the lake today.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

'Sup, G?


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Right now? My Orient Blue Ray on a soft and casual frayed denim strap. Casual chic at its best.


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

Orient voyager.

Just got this in the mail today and did not realize it's a nighthawk in disguise.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Melbourne Watch Company's Flinders on B&R Band's Horween chromexcel green strap.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Helgray Silverstone Green on aftermarket strap







​


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Citizen NY2300 today


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Askofu said:


> My Orient Black Mako XL, a gift from a friend, on a very blingy and shiny (and expensive) mesh band.
> 
> View attachment 7808450


What brand of mesh bracelet is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Bulova Precisionist


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

A little slice of Canada...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Welll, truth be told I'm wearing a Tuna as I type this but I started the day with a SRP311.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

ForSunday morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

G Gerlach digital today and for the rest of the week...

Inside my car...









Outside...









Caseback..


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Enjoying a full-on spring day.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange monster today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## No0bMan (Feb 11, 2016)

When your NATO matches your tie.


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Seiko 7002-7001 Mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dunxxx (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

6309
Great weekend , lovely weather for this week , so they say
Have a good one 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes, you guessed it. After a weekend of hard labour and several bevies it was good to come home a have this back on the wrist


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Got this in the mail today. 
Seiko Recraft. Really liking the finish and it wears small.

Sent from my Galaxy Note


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

ninzeo said:


>


Junghans Chronoscope?!??


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Carretera18 said:


> Junghans Chronoscope?!??


Oh yes, the Max Bill chronoscope numerals version. In all its glory!


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

My new Orient Voyager aka nighthawk.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on a vintage olive drab canvas Drunkartstrap.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just in Glycine Combat 6









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I got the Monday blues. Well, not really.

I've been curious lately about this rather popular affordable brand.
I've never had one so I'm it giving a try. This one is rather special though as it checks a 
few things I've never had before. A plain old mechanical, vintage from the 70's and it's 
from Russia. My very first Vostok.

70's Edition Vostok Komandirskie, 2414 cal. 17 jewels.



























Not bad at all for an affordable minty vintage mechanical Russian watch. I really like it.








b-)​_


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Vostok mod


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

switched to this for nite time


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wenger Swiss Military Roadster 850791







​


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

This is angled just slightly to hide the 1/4 mm chapter ring misalignment but I know it it is there. It haunts me in my sleep.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Phantom today
Have a good one everyone
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

White OSD


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Back to the SRP309 orange monster today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zod (Feb 17, 2016)

Seiko SARB033 on a soft nylon black nato strap.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

New arrival seagull limited d304










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

Switched to a different watch when I got home for some reason.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## ngtung.le (Dec 9, 2014)

CW C60 Trident


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

savagespawn said:


> View attachment 7850162
> 
> 
> Switched to a different watch when I got home for some reason.


Great combo, I'm really liking that strap.


----------



## Liceman (May 28, 2015)

savagespawn said:


> View attachment 7850162
> 
> 
> Switched to a different watch when I got home for some reason.


Awesome. Thinking about the Nighthawk for myself soon.


----------



## Beach Hound (Jun 1, 2014)

Hammy on Nato.....









https://m.facebook.com/avgguyswatchcollecting/


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sixty-Five


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Steinhart Bronze
Have a super day, getting closer to summer weather, shorts, t shirts, sandals, - yes!
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène prototype.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo on a Crafter Blue rubber.


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Sorry about the rotation no idea how to fix


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Rcknrllguitar (Aug 16, 2015)

Hamilton Spirit of Liberty Grey Dail. 80 hour power reserve is no joke! I put it in the case on Friday night and was still ticking when I checked Monday afternoon.


----------



## npulaski (May 3, 2012)

laff79 said:


>


Nice looking watch, what is that? A mod?


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

npulaski said:


> Nice looking watch, what is that? A mod?


Thanks! Yeah I took an skx171 and changed the hands, bezel, insert, and crystal. Endmill bracelet by Strapcode.


----------



## npulaski (May 3, 2012)

laff79 said:


> Thanks! Yeah I took an skx171 and changed the hands, bezel, insert, and crystal. Endmill bracelet by Strapcode.


Where'd you source the parts from? Might have to put something like that on my Todo list.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am going with the Hexa Osprey again tonight. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Big number SS PVD engraved bezel insert - yobokies

Silver snowflake hands - Dagaz 

DD sapphire crystal - crystaltimes

Coin-edge Bezel - Dr. Seikostain


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

Just arrived


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_So I decided to pick this one up, a total head scratcher for the price. A wonderful affordable addition to the weekend collection.
I've paid for straps much more than this watch. This is a freaking homerun!

*Vostok Auto Komandirskie 35*

An automatic with a screw-down crown.









Robust solid watch with a dome glass.









Oh yeah, this will work....








So diggin it!
Hope everyone is having a great Wednesday!
b-)​_


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

About as affordable as it gets...


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

The Mido Multifort back on steel.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Smiths
Have a good Thursday all
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I've been too busy to post for a while but I have been wearing my new Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438 for the past couple of days. As usual for this brand, it is a very solid watch and the rubber strap is quite comfotable. My first ever genuine rubber strap. I love Swiss Army watches. I now have 4 Victorinox and one Wenger. Here is my newest acquisition along with my other Swiss Army companions.





















​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on Art's terra brown canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday everyone.

Still enjoying my first Vostok, like a little kid with his new shiny wind up toy....


















Own this Thursday everyone!
b-)​_


----------



## circustown (Jan 13, 2015)

Just got my Kontiki last night! Band fit perfect right out of the box so it is meant to be!


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Roamer Superking 40mm


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sekondtime (Sep 19, 2010)

In honour of Her Majesty's 90th birthday, I am wearing my Royal London watch. Happy Birthday Ma'am!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Raven squinting in the evening sun.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSB031 mecha-quartz today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Was a pawn shop find at $22. Has a Swiss Rhonda movement in it. Glade it fit though as it had no extra links with it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Watches Näcken Modern prototype

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

Accurist on a hipster summer band😉


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I'm getting ready to head on to the range for some heavy metal therapy. 
A new Timex Expedition rubber strap arrived yesterday.

*Timex Expedition Military Classic T49820* 

















The verdict is still out as to which one I would prefer. I like the breathability of the Nato specially during the summer months but the rubber is ideal for water sports as well. 
It may come in handy for fishing.








I got the strap on Ebay new for $17.99 shipped. Dig the pattern on the strap to match the knurling on the watch.
It's all good.
b-)​_


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Hammy for the weekend 42mm Auto 2824-2


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Citizen with 8200A movement. It looks like it's never been used.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## ngtung.le (Dec 9, 2014)

Love this Citizen


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

This just arrived today and I can't keep my eyes off it! Christopher Ward C65 Trident Classic with Sellita SW200-1 movement. Amazing detail on dial and case back. I'm anxious to see how the SW200-1 compares to the ETA 2824-2 in my Steinhart, I'm assuming it's a basic clone but I guess "time will tell..." Sorry I had to...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> _I'm getting ready to head on to the range for some heavy metal therapy.
> A new Timex Expedition rubber strap arrived yesterday.
> 
> *Timex Expedition Military Classic T49820*
> ...


Awesome pic!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baltic Shield on canvas for the evening. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Hamilton Navy Pioneer on Fluco shell cordovan.














































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Greetings from the East


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Pobeda with a stop sign case and blue starburst dial.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Vinoce Scuba Diving Series















​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

In honour of the sad news that Prince is no longer with us...there was only one dial colour I could wear today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## adrjan88 (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan (Mar 18, 2016)

Tisell. 40mm Type A.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !

#PilotFriday with one of my favorite, the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's weathered blue canvas. 
Have a great day!
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

A little 809 love today.


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue this afternoon, HAGWE!!


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Superking


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Trouble with Tapatalk today , late to the party.
Staying with the "Giovanni Moro Industrial Design"
Have a great weekend
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

HMT Pilot Watch, with a fantastic red sweeping hand!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Happy International Friday everyone.

I got an early start to the weekend by just checking in at work this morning and then heading on the neighborhood riparian water.
I've never fished with a Russian before so today is as good as any to give it a try.

*Vostok Komandirskie 35*









It has a screw-down crown and rated to 100m, it should do the job. 
Russians are tough, aren't they? A slightly dingy water shouldn't hurt it.









There it is with a German.


















Back to the water you go German.









The day is not over yet, just a quick lunch break, a little house chores and then back to the creek again this evening. 
Maybe I'll take a Japanese next time.
Hey, have a great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Just received moments ago...test driving...


















Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skywatcher (Aug 31, 2015)

Citizen Oxy Chronograph









Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Old faithful for the oil change today:

1st Gen Blue Angels


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Old faithful for the oil change today:
> 
> 1st Gen Blue Angels
> 
> View attachment 7879650


Nice! Where in LI are you? Lived in Huntington Station (near Walt Whitman Mall) and worked in Melville on rt110 for a while. Transplanted here in TX now  And what car is that? Mustang?


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Timex vintage on Dassari strap


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

kpjimmy said:


> Nice! Where in LI are you? Lived in Huntington Station (near Walt Whitman Mall) and worked in Melville on rt110 for a while. Transplanted here in TX now  And what car is that? Mustang?


Thanks. I'm a bit farther east (and south) in the Moriches. I started life in Brooklyn and kept moving east!

Car is a 2000 Z3 2.8 Roadster. Picked it up a couple years ago -- a little upgrade from my '99 Maxima with 420,000 miles!


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Here's to the weekend!! Have a great one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Time to mow the grass.










NTH Watches Scorpène prototype

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Classic and familiar, my Casio MDV 106, still a favorite.









On a perforated black leather band with white stitching that goes well with the watch.









And that's what I'm wearing right now.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

Latest acquisition: Tempest Commodore - do yourself a favour, get one.










Ken


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Oris Aquis


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

New dressy watch for new job start on Monday!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen World Time A-T AT9010-52E







​


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Buzzedhornet said:


> New dressy watch for new job start on Monday!


Congrats on the new job!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

This for work today
Looks like a nice day
Enjoy everyone
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB last 2 days










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Psssst - Scorpene.



docvail said:


> Time to mow the grass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Go Flyers!


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The blue DD is as pretty as they come IMO.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Right before going to bed last night I decided to put my two radio-controlled Citizens on the windowsill to get the nightly update from Colorado. So I put on my Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel and fired up the lume with an LED flashlight. I really like this watch! It has a very comforotable stainless braceet and the ceramic bezel with lumed lnumbers is a killer look. I lay in bed in the dark just admiring it for a while before I took off my glasses and turned in. Of my diver watches I think this is my favorite.









A shot of the lume (not my picture)







​


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

That_Turtle said:


> Psssst - Scorpene.


D'oh!!!!!

Fixed.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

free image uploading


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

For yard work today.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Orthos today


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Over smoked salmon salad


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Vintage Benrus


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

A citizen Octivia perpetual.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BevoWatch said:


> _Happy International Friday everyone.
> 
> I got an early start to the weekend by just checking in at work this morning and then heading on the neighborhood riparian water.
> I've never fished with a Russian before so today is as good as any to give it a try.
> ...


I love your posts. Awesome photos... All the time. Keep them coming.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great weekend. I kicked it off with the PVD Alpina Startimer chrono, for day3 of AlpinaPower  [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Knees got weak when i walked into this jewelery store


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Wearing this one:


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love your posts. Awesome photos... All the time. Keep them coming.


Dude, that's awesome coming from you. I'm a big fan of you and your collection! Dig your style! I still have that Seiko SARG that my wife got me for Xmas and that was because of you!:-!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_How's everybody's Saturday going?

Today's Saturday fly fishing report is brought to you by.....

*Seiko 2nd Gen Monster*



































Hope everyone is doing well and having as much fun with your diver watch.
b-)​_


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _How's everybody's Saturday going?
> 
> Today's Saturday fly fishing report is brought to you by.....
> 
> ...


Man, awesome shots... Makes me regret flipping my monster.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


> Man, awesome shots... Makes me regret flipping my monster.


Thanks. I've grown to like it very much. It's a keeper for me. It's unique and the movement is spot on.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, I was wearing my L&H Phantom and the mailman dropped by with two "fashion" watches (Android and Nixon). Had to try them on and spent the day with this one:


----------



## Onsite24 (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm wearing a breitling Geneve designed by Eric Tabarly -85 but I can't post a pic of it for some reason.. I love it though, divers watch. He only designed 6-7 before he passed I think. Ciao


----------



## Onsite24 (Apr 24, 2016)

Onsite24 said:


> I'm wearing a breitling Geneve designed by Eric Tabarly -85 but I can't post a pic of it for some reason.. I love it though, divers watch. He only designed 6-7 before he passed I think. Ciao


Somehow I can post pictures when I reply, weird stuff.


----------



## turbojoly (Oct 21, 2014)

Beautiful timepiece! What a great looking watch. Enjoy 



Jeep99dad said:


> Hope you all have a great weekend. I kicked it off with the PVD Alpina Startimer chrono, for day3 of AlpinaPower  [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turbojoly (Oct 21, 2014)

Very nice watch!



Th
at_Turtle;28411810 said:


>


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Flashpoint (Jul 8, 2012)

Android Octopuz

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Still honeymooning with my new seagull limited d304 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Just arrived. Seiko SRP279 on Bonetto Cinturini rubber blue 300D strap


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Manual wind for Sunday
Have a nice day
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex Ironman Classic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Getting ready for the Philadelphia ComicCon...










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Fresh off the watch bench.....this 1995 quartz Accutron. Picked it up in a Los Vegas Pawn shop. Fresh 371 battery for the 7 Jewel gilt ETA 955.412. Then a bunch of polishing and a trip into the ultra-sonic cleaner for the bracelet. Came out Nice!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started with the blue Citizen ProMaster Eco-Drive, another blue dial well done! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

2nd gen Orange Monster


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

For Sunday morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

Tisell today, spent all week with my Sinn on vacation so going to give him a break.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Hardcore lounging.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Gavox AVIDIVER again for afternoon









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Seiko SARG007


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Midday change to black Orient Ray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's been a relaxing lazy Sunday. My kind of Sunday.
Even had a little fun with my bud in our creek.

Vostok Komandirskie K-35




































I'd say he had a good time.









Anyway, really like this watch.









Hoping everyone's weekend is going well. Enjoy the rest of it.
b-)​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Hexa this afternoon after a 10-mile hike, for a little hammoc time, a bike ride with then froyo with Z. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen AT8020-54L Blue Angels














​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

777 on ToxicNATO


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on a Drunkartstrap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas Vintage Kampschwimmer Cali Dial.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the XL clan.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray again today (yesterday's pic).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*T-Race today....*


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Mako XL on Shark Mesh (sorry, from yesterday, but I couldn't pass up on this beauty in the sun)...


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

MSAR for a day off
Working outside , sun trying to break free from clouds , just good to be outside!
Have a good day
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

From this morning...





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Grand Classic today.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Back on the wrist with a proper strap


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## erenedip (Mar 16, 2016)

nnawas said:


> View attachment 7913290
> View attachment 7913298


that was great!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Orient daydate


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

Wearing this daytime tomorrow.










Sent from my 6039K using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday afternoon or evening to some of you good folks.

Got another case of Monday blues, but not that kind. A good one for me. 
Today I've been sporting my new affordable diver. 
I'll call this one my.....

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude Vostok Amphibia 710059*

I think you'll see why. I did one mod, replaced the bezel myself and put a nato strap on.
Voila!


















Some will ask about the lume so here it is. 
Fades rather fast compared to my Seiko Monster or even the SKX but it's there and I like it enough.









Comfortable with a NATO 









Yeah, I think this will work. I really like how this turned out!









Enjoy the rest of the evening folks.
b-)​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baltic Shield on canvas this evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Helgray Silverstone Green on aftermarket strap







​


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Automatic Orient ER1W-C0-A

Paid $25 on Amazon during Black Friday.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Timex Expedition Tuesday.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

My Parnis on zulu strap


----------



## brightstar (Nov 5, 2011)

Harrison Ford Team Earth ......







it's a beautiful day.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## slaterbj (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rcknrllguitar (Aug 16, 2015)

Orient Bambino today for my interview.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Barry S said:


> View attachment 7918946


I actually got to wear this for an hour or so at a gtg and I was very impressed. 
What a beautiful watch. Lume is cool too


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I actually got to wear this for an hour or so at a gtg and I was very impressed.
> What a beautiful watch. Lume is cool too


Thanks! Between your collection and your photography that's quite a compliment.

Yes, I love the lume and the dial detail on this watch. As soon as I saw a photo of it on this forum I was sold!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_How is everybody's Tuesday going?

Short day at work, love it when everyone pulls their weight and get things done. 
It's been drizzly and chili up in my neck of the woods.
Fortunately I'm still sporting my......

Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude 



























Enjoy the rest of the afternoon/evening folks.
b-)​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BevoWatch said:


> _How is everybody's Tuesday going?
> 
> Short day at work, love it when everyone pulls their weight and get things done.
> It's been drizzly and chili up in my neck of the woods.
> ...


Killing me! ;-) I want it


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina PVD chrono on canvas 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Nightcap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Vostok 2209 Blurple at the office.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

This little old guy was shouting out for some overdue wrist time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Always mind the steps.... and have a great day as you do..


















Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## brightstar (Nov 5, 2011)

My dear beloved old friend. ....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWW Tatoskok


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Third day with the marathon ,back at work. Nice and sunny out there. Everyone have a great day!
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## slaterbj (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

8928 on an IWSuisse NATO.


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

Certina - DS-1 - simple and elegant









Trimis de pe al meu GT-I9295 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Went with my vintage Omega Seamaster chrono on a blue canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

New $10 eBay strap. Not sure it fits the watch but very comfortable.


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

cairoanan said:


>


Very, very nice look! But I think it's a little expensive. .. Now, I put this on my shopping list ☺.

Trimis de pe al meu GT-I9295 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

After a morning with a Citizen Stiletto, I switched to my backup.


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Seiko 6139-6012

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

maki23 said:


> Very, very nice look! But I think it's a little expensive. .. Now, I put this on my shopping list ☺.
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu GT-I9295 folosind Tapatalk


Around the holidays, Ashford prices it in the low $1100s. With rebates, will be lower, so keep an eye out for it. I've had it since summer of 2014 and absolutely love it.


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Hope your all enjoying hump day.


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

At the moment, my Maratac Pilot, big, old style, with its domed sapphire crystal, onion stem at 4:30, and brushed stainless steel. Love it.









On a French, Condor strap of thick, supple leather and quality craftsmanship.









That's what I'm wearing right now. It'll change soon.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

Helm Vanuatu


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hexa



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Breathtaking.



Jeep99dad said:


> Went with my vintage Omega Seamaster chrono on a blue canvas.
> Have a great day.
> B
> 
> ...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Even briefly for the evening.......

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*

















Dig this Scuba Dude, so cool man.

Hope you all had a nice Wednesday.
b-)​_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I've been wearing my Citizen BN0150-61E Promaster Diver today. I had to take care of two grandchildren and knew that I would be giving them baths, so I wore one of my divers. I love this watch. I ordered it from overseas so that I could get one with a bracelet. It is a great watch and a great bracelet. Of course, I ordered two NATO straps for variety.
I hit the watch on a stainless steel grab bar tonight when I was showering and feared the worst, but the watch came out unscathed!







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Seiko 6139-6012

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leflaneur (Mar 1, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good Monday afternoon or evening to some of you good folks.
> 
> Got another case of Monday blues, but not that kind. A good one for me.
> Today I've been sporting my new affordable diver.
> ...


Gorgeous! Where did you get the bezel and insert?


----------



## brightstar (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

brightstar said:


> View attachment 7941618


Very nice. What model?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Shark Mod


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Typhoon today
Have a great day all
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on a DrunkArtStraps terra brown canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Christopher Ward C65 Trident Classic on Green Perlon...


----------



## brightstar (Nov 5, 2011)

stingx said:


> Very nice. What model?


 Sdgz013 titanium 50th anniversary limited edition of 500
Thanks for the compliment much appreciated, dare I say it's a keeper. ......


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

This is getting more wrist time these days









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday morning to all you good folks.

You'd think that by the end of April that all the snow would be gone.
Well, mother nature had other plans. Luckily I'm still in my honeymoon phase with my 
very affordable Russian diver. This dude should have no problem dealing with all that snow.

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*




































Have a great Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Borealis Seahawk


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

For reasons that are not even clear to me, I wandered out the door this morning wearing my G-Shock 9600 (Riseman).


----------



## Stevo1985 (Feb 27, 2016)

Only just got got this and loving it! It's my second Tag.
Rocking a Hirsch black and red strap.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Going to resist forcing patina. Patience...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681 on carbon fiber strap







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Solar Seiko Friday


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Non Ti Diver today, though its style was made for the Italian navy frogmen
Have a good day everyone
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Green Benarus Remora 2


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

It's an Orange kind of Friday with Orient Mako XL and Hirsch Carbon....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Val1984 (Apr 29, 2016)

Bulova Moonwatch! <3


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!
Went with one of my top two faves for PilotFriday, the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on a DrunkArtStraps weathered blue canvas 
Have a great day. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF everyone!

Never thought I'd ever say this but it's been a unanimous Russian sweep this week and it will continue throughout the weekend.
This wonderful Friday it's again my......

*70's Edition Vostok*









but just waiting on the wing is my.....

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude
*









and not to be left out is my....

*Komandirskie K-35*









These three alone could probably fill my whole need and lifestyle.
I say that now of course but you all how that goes......
Carry on ladies and gents and have a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

1942 Hamilton. Unkown model, but great 17 jewel 980 movement.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Wanted a lightweight watch that could take a beating as well as something that I could take sailing and kayaking in the summer, so I finally broke down and got a G-Shock. I have tiny (6") wrists, so I have always been a little apprehensive. It's still a little big compared to my other watches, but it is growing on me.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

30th anniversary watch from my wifey.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Orient daydate


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Hamilton scuba at the school bus stop this morning.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Happy Friday!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Happier Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph







*​


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec M23 tungsten









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## serrano (Sep 28, 2006)

One of my Promasters.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Quartz, Tritium T25...


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Zeno today
Looks like a beautiful sunny day shaping up
Enjoy your day where ever you are
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

New argyle strap, swapped back the old bezel insert. This watch is from 1993.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

New $10 eBay strap. Love how this watch works with so many straps.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Oris BC4









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos until my SDc lands 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SRP279 for the afternoon and evening.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Adding a little color to this rainy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Wearing my DuFa for my cousin's wedding today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_
How's everyone's Saturday coming along?
My Scuba Dude wanted to fish today. Can't blame the guy, he is a water dude after all.
So in action......

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*
Don't worry about the late start. Hey, it's the weekend so give the Dude a break.;-)









Overcast and a little chill still in the air we forged forward.
Typical creek bugs seen around....


















It wasn't long and the Dude got into the action....


















....and the Scuba Dude gets it done.


















Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

View attachment 7968530
View attachment 7968522
View attachment 7968506
View attachment 7968498


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

My little Buddy approves










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kyliebert said:


> My little Buddy approves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

It is time for a sunny mocktail... (Seiko SNK791 "Mocktail Time")


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Pilot today
Enjoy your day 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Not panicking this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Have a nice May 1° everyone
Worker's day holiday here


----------



## slaterbj (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Citizen PMT56-2711 on blue nato


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

Vanilla scented Russian.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A little bit of 2300.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Won a raffle a few days ago. Not bad for a $1 ticket. 


















Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went with the Hexa Osprey this morning, blue dial is a beauty. Works great on canvas, which is good since that's what I wear 75% of the time 

Have a great Sunday. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna on ToxicNato.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

at dance class right now.


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmarks9156 (Feb 2, 2014)

Gen 1 monster

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP605 on a Helberg strap


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
I am wearing the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 in honor of Art's new arrival if usps doesn't fail again  and wearing it on his orange canvas to cheer me up on a rainy Monday morning 

Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

And










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmann (Aug 14, 2015)

Acquired this watch in a trade a couple of weeks ago. It initially came with a canvas band. I swapped it out for a thick leather one and wore it that way last week. On a whim, I put this metal bracelets on last night. Interesting. It feels like a new watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just to prove that things are going to Hell in a handcart I'm wearing the OVM out of sequence AND the sun is out on a British bank holiday.


----------



## slaterbj (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## DozerCSX (May 2, 2016)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

A6 today
Busy at my eldest place so this beauty
will be on my wrist for a couple
Have a good one
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen World Time A-T AT9010-52E







​


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Я люблю этот маленький парень.

(I love this little guy.)


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

SKX009 today


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone.

Fashionably late as usual but it doesn't matter. It's a great start to the week with another affordable classic.

Orient Star Classic WZ0251EL



























Fashioning it with a custom made vintage style leather strap.









So diggin it.









Enjoy the rest of Monday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## rpaar63 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Hamilton Jazzmaster


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

NTH Nacken Modern Prototype










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko Solar SNE394


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Now & all day today...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sea Urchin today


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

A6 for today
Better get going , lots to do
Enjoy your day where ever and what ever you are doing there
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Your collection and taste always leaves me in awe.................



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning.
> I am wearing the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 in honor of Art's new arrival if usps doesn't fail again  and wearing it on his orange canvas to cheer me up on a rainy Monday morning
> 
> Cheers. B
> ...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Now & all day today...


That's super hot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


Great pic of a great watch. Well done buddy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Timely decision said:


> Your collection and taste always leaves me in awe.................


Thank you so much. Very nice of you 
This is perhaps my favorite watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good Monday everyone.
> 
> Fashionably late as usual but it doesn't matter. It's a great start to the week with another affordable classic.
> 
> ...


That's just stunning. Front and back. Congrats


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

arislan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very well executed GMT watch


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Tuesday everyone.

It's about comfort, always. Comfortable fit and comfortable look and it's even better if it's affordable. 
This is why this will always be one of the favorite in my collection. I've been wearing it since yesterday
and it's so comfortable I don't see a reason great enough to change it today. So once again......

Orient Start Classic WZ0251EL









Drilled lugs for easy strap exchange, love it.









Sporting it once again with a custom made vintage style leather strap. Supple leather is hard to beat.









Spot on.









Really appreciate the easy to read clean classic dial. Again, it's about comfort. 









Comfy all around.









Have a wonderful Tuesday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great pic of a great watch. Well done buddy


Thanks my man!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Mido Multifort on BandR Bands forest green Horween leather strap

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Afibotz (May 4, 2016)

;-);-)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

OM for the gym.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Giroxa Diver


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Non Diver manual wind today
Have a good day all
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver One









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NSG1Tausend said:


> Non Diver manual wind today
> Have a good day all
> Robt
> 
> ...


Very cool


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Very cool


Thanks Brice
Coming from you with a great collection of fine watches ,that means alot.
Robt


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Happy hump day everyone.

Today I'm sporting another popular affordable and for good reasons.

*Seiko SARB033*













































Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

double post.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Please ignore the kinesio tape. I had hand therapy this morning. :roll:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène prototype










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

An Alpha Milsub on a rubber strap made to resemble a bracelet, Pajama bottoms a bathrobe and reading glasses.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 8006434



View attachment 8011546


View attachment 8011554


View attachment 8011562


View attachment 8011578


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

63 on a nato for this beautiful Thursday
Have a nice day
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slaterbj (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SRP775


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Kemaal (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For the rest of the day Seiko SRP279


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

No other watch does this!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday everyone.
Just in case you've never seen this one before.......;-)























































*Seiko SKX007*
So money.

Have a great Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmann (Aug 14, 2015)

Been wearing this new-to-me Seiko SNN233 all week. I also had to replace my cellphone with a cheap prepaid model...so what better way to try out the phone's camera than to try out a closeup watch pic?


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Got a nice blue rally isofrane today, had to try it out.









Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

After buying a black Zulu strap with yellow stripe and an inexpensive stainless steel bracelet for this watch, I finally found the watch strap that I will actually wear and enjoy. It is a rally strap from Clockwork Synergy that I bought on Amazon. Only $18.95 and it is a super strap. It has built-in easy on and off pins and is very beefy. I had to work at it just to be able to curve it onto my wrist to buckle the strap. But after a while it loosened up and now is very comfoable. I love this strap and it looks super on the black solar Seiko, I think. I wish I'd thought of it sooner. I know it isn't customary to wear a rally strap on a dive watch, but the only diving I'll ever do is desk diving. I'll take it off when I shower.
*
Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph*







​


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I just received this one: Eterna KonTiki Date.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

In my mailbox a day early! $120 CDN! Amazon.ca deal! Woot!

Sent from my iPhone using a series of pulleys


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

Wearing the classic Casio calculator watch while studying for finals.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

captainmorbid said:


> In my mailbox a day early! $120 CDN! Amazon.ca deal! Woot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using a series of pulleys


Yeah that was a KILLER deal for all you guys/gals up North.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## peaceonearth (Jul 12, 2013)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Citizen World Time A-T AT9010-52E​


Here's its cousin: AT8110-53E, on leather


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Benarus Megalodon


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

300T Sub today
Enjoying the warm days now
Have a great Friday
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Omega Speedmaster Day Date, blue dial with blue Hirsch strap.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

print screen windows


----------



## slaterbj (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like a great day for this one.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Bulova Military. Happiest on the 6th of any month.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Bulova Military. Happiest on the 6th of any month.
> 
> View attachment 8030970


Such a great looking watch. I like your strap choice too.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm in love


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Morning in the cafe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_How is Friday treating everyone?

Got another jump start to the weekend with my Russian dude.
You know, the Scuba Dude.

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*









We busted out of work and headed on to the creek.









Yeah, now we're talkin. This is more like it.


















Not even an overcast dreary kinda day is going to dampen our Friday.









We just needed to add some colorful rainbow to our day.....









Mission accomplished.









Wishing everyone a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


> Such a great looking watch. I like your strap choice too.


Thanks!

Got the strap idea from member *tissotguy* and his thread here:

Bulova 96B230 (Military Style) and a little mod...pics pics pics - Page 2

He also had his case bead blasted for a great look.


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## slaterbj (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

I love that strap. 


rockmastermike said:


>


Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Wearing the Tissot Short Stack on my way home. Its modest bit of bling is perfect for the Friday night wind-down, so to speak.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Alba AL4087 today. (caliber 7S26 automatic Seiko movement)


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aramar Lunar Sky


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Heading out to the first farmer's market of the season.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The BFK has a look at what I'll be drinking soon.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Chrono petrol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Halios Tropik B today.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

Sent from mobile


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

Saturday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like I'm not the only one feeling Yellow today.Have a great day everyone!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Rcknrllguitar (Aug 16, 2015)

Victorinox Original 39mm


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Watches Scorpène prototype










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

This one for the rest of the day.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

docvail said:


> NTH Watches Scorpène prototype
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee whiz, Doc, I gotta have one of those.... That is just gorgeous.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Stepping out...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I forgot to post but I switched to one of my favorite watch of all times, the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on a Terra DrunkArtStrap canvas 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Fitted a new mesh bracelet for the Casio MDV106 Marlin


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Saturday night playoff hockey. 



























Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Watches Scorpène prototype










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Recraft SNKM97

Seiko RECTRAFT SNKM97 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

. Rolex Explorer I

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Orient Ray. On the orange dial Ray Orient changed the color of the outlines (?) around the hour markers and day/date window to black/dark grey and the second hand to black. On the blue and black dial Ray everything is chrome. Black/grey against the orange dial gives much better contrast. Good attention to detail Orient.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Alba AV6061 limited edition, with Seiko VK67 meca-quartz chronograph, 1/5seconds up to 12hours. 
It really feels like an automatic chronograph, with the stiff chrono buttons and the instant reset to zero.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

1200SR
 good day 
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## kyliebert (Feb 4, 2015)

Seiko FFF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

2002 exec traveler


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Mother's Day! Wearing this to acknowledge my Mom put up with a little Monster back in the day.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210







​


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

I will spend this beautiful spring day mucking around in my mucking around watch.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

My favorite, Tissot Heritage Visodate.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Oak & Oscar Turnham while taking a walk through an awesomely massive dog park with the family (and dog) today. If you quint and put your eyes real close to your screen, you can see my family was way ahead of me when I took this shot.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Wilton on a beautiful day.









A six hand 1/1000 second chronograph -- how ridiculous is that??

But how cool is that???









That's *00:00:07.848*!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Staying with the Searambler
Enjoy your day wherever you are
Regards
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Helgray Silverstone Green







​


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Digital Monday


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Left the house wearing this (typical British summertime tan mark) .... if you look real close You can see it 










Then this beauty arrived in the post 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpina on my favorite Drunkartstrap.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

1521


----------



## verl20 (Oct 27, 2015)

That_Turtle said:


>


I must have one of these!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

m/s Batory LE


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

Vintage Longines


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## TKMikey (Jan 18, 2015)

Laco Erfurt


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

From this morning...Archimede on B&R Bands Horween Forest Green Minimal Stitch strap.




























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

theaustinbuddha said:


> View attachment 8063666


This is on my radar... Great looking watch man


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Baltic Shield on a ToxicNato.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

'71 Pogue


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Well, it's the month of May.

For this unbelievable day, I'm sporting one of my affordable diver.....

*Orient Ray Raven*



























Yeah, it's the month of May.........sigh.









I guess there's always cross country skiing open?








b-)​_


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

ryguy87 said:


> This is on my radar... Great looking watch man


Thanks! I'm loving it so far. It's my first mechanical/auto. Hard to beat for the price. It looks good on almost any strap. I'm waiting for the Strapcode Endmill/Super Engineers to finally get released to get a bracelet.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Well, it's the month of May.
> 
> For this unbelievable day, I'm sporting one of my affordable diver.....
> 
> ...


I've owned an Orient Ray Raven for a year and it's never looked THAT good...LOL. Your photos rock and awesome strap combo too...looks really good. Always interesting posts!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Hitlnao (Feb 22, 2016)

Wow that's super legible! Cute kid too!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Hitlnao said:


> Wow that's super legible! Cute kid too!


Thanks! I was just using my phone and had some good luck.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

TradeKraft said:


>


What a lovely baby!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

ryguy87 said:


> What a lovely baby!


Thank you! He's already into watches too. He loves playing with the bezels and laughs at the movement of the second hands.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

First post in this thread and showing this vintage Accurist with serial number of 123 









Thanks for watching.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

No Diver today , wearing a nice auto (vintage militaryish style )on a canvas strap
Have a great day all









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Happy hump day everyone.
From Russia with love.

*70's Edition Vostok Komandirskie*
"Order Of The USSR Ministry Of Defense" 
(Заказ МО СССР).

I switched to this lovely affordable last night and will continue to wear it today.













































At least the sun is out after a snowpocalypse yesterday. Gonna be a muddy day.








Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SRP309


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> I've owned an Orient Ray Raven for a year and it's never looked THAT good...LOL. Your photos rock and awesome strap combo too...looks really good. Always interesting posts!


I make the affordable adorable.;-):-d:-!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

My latest and blackest Soki. It feels great to have a genuine Soki on my wrist!


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Happy hump all!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Watches Scorpène prototype










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Holy Dome! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Swatch Irony Diaphane SVGK402 mechanical chronograph today. 








This (184 parts and 15 jewels) C01.211 ETA movement is based on the famous Lemania 5100. It has a 46 hours power reserve and can be charged by hand winding.








The chronograph can keep time from 1/5seconds up to 6hours.








It has a semi-transparent case back, and a sapphire glass on the front dial.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

maxbaris said:


>


Really bro?


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Earlier today with some 38 Special playin'.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

G. Gerlach Enigma for Thursday

G. Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Semi formal with 'sea urchin'.









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Bronze today
Have a good day 
Enjoy this Thursday
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

laff79 said:


> Really bro?


Didn't realize this was under affordables. My apologies! Replied via Tapatalk.


----------



## vkx86 (Apr 12, 2016)

Citizen Promaster PMD56-2952


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

That_Turtle said:


>


?????


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Very affordable....


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Latest arrival: Certina DS-8 Moonphase HAQ Chrono


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

DHL just dropped this one off. No complaints so far, so here for the rest of the day....


----------



## slaterbj (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Anyone have one of these? J. Springs (by Seiko).


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Mido Baroncelli III Heritage on B&R navy horween , case is just 6.95mm thin!


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

F71 project watch: Commander 300


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Camo, ape n shark


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's Terra canvas for the evening. 
B









Love this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Going to wear my new Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD that came yesterday. I am pretty pleased with it. I got it at Massdrop but apparently Jomashop, with whom I have done considerable business, has the Air Blue watches on special right now. I think this model is already sold out. It resembles the IWC Miramar Top Gun Wach. I ordered a green canvas strap for it but for now I am wearing it on the strap it came on.









I just took off another watch that I got yesterday (It was a GOOD day). I purchased a refurbished Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183 from a company that sells a lot of Bulova Precisionist refurbs on eBay. I could not be happier. You cannot tell that it isn't brand-new and it comes with a 3-year factory warranty. I think that's better than buying used with no warranty. Apparently Bulova puts in a new battery and checks the watch to make sure everything is in perfect working order. I saved a considerable amount of money buying refurbished.









​


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Hmm?



Relo60 said:


> ?????


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A base metal cased Captain america watch from Wal Mart on a 22 mm desert tan ZULU strap.The watch cost 3 bucks or was it 7?Anyway the strap cost more.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good evening everyone. 
I switched to this affordable diver this evening and will continue to wear it tomorrow. 
Pretty sure it will see some river fun this weekend, at least that's the goal.

*Vostok Amphibia 420662*













































Have a nice evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

At the ballgame with my skxa35










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

The dial looks like this.But its on a 22 mm desert brown nylyon Zulu strap.The watch was either 3 or 7 dollars the strap cost more.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

James Haury said:


> A base metal cased Captain america watch from Wal Mart on a 22 mm desert tan ZULU strap.The watch cost 3 bucks or was it 7?Anyway the strap cost more.


Hand balled into fist with thumb extended upward in a sign of approval


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Doubel frogman


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Wound up the main spring to take the bronze on another day of fine time keeping
Enjoy Friday
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43 on black canvas


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kept the Alpina Startimer on for #PilotFriday. 
TGIF!

B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A watch and a Chinese money plant - now there's a laugh.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

13th better watch out


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

I am wearing pretty worn out boxers and socks. Am I doing this right?


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

I think I won this for €45 on auction :-!

the he rubber strap was such a lint magnet, ugly and the end stuck out like a toff drinking tea :-d


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Vostok Amphibia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

I think I found my "Nato" watch... (have similar grey/black/red straps around.)
After selling my Ecozilla, I wanted another EcoDrive watch (didn't need it but I'm a compulsive buyer I guess...)


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Enjoy your weekend everyone!

70's Seiko flyback chrono.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Rainy, grey day...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210









I got this and one of its Precisionist brothers (Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183) this week. Both have been kind of grail watches for me because of their precision and their large sweeping seconds hand. They are substantial watches, but not as heavy as my Deep Blue Sea Ram 500. The only thing that I am afraid of is that they both have mineral crystals instead of sapphire glass. I will be careful because I do not want to scratch them. I don't understand why Bulova doesn't use sapphire glass in MSRP $699 watches when micro watch companies use sapphire glass in $200-$300 watches.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmarks9156 (Feb 2, 2014)

My newly acquired Gavox Squadron

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marlin


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210
> 
> View attachment 8107266
> 
> ...


Good point about the sapphire. Hope you did not pay anywhere near MSRP for those two. Got them both for considerably less online. Great value chronos. Love the smooth 16beat/second sweeps.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

My friend's daughter took him to the Yankee game tonight for his birthday -- and invited over 20 of his closest friends and family. A huge surprise! Yes, she's the daughter you always wanted.

That's the game way down there... That's alright, I'm a Mets fan anyway.

But I did wear my Kontiki in Yankee colors.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

today wearing Citizen Attesa Direct Flight BY0074.








Made in Japan titanium body & bracelet with Duratect and Diamond Like Coating (DLC) plus the sapphire crystal, altogether prevent any wear & tear. The movement is powered by light (eco-drive) and protected against shock & magnetism as well. And it only weighs 98grams. Wonderful piece of engineering, just like a supercar, which combines lightweight (yet strong) materials, with a powerful engine.








Atomic time sync with radio signals & perpetual calendar ensures it's accuracy at all times.
On top of all, it also provides alarm, chronograph, world time and power reserve indicator functions.
Overall, such a fantastic time piece.
I just wanted to highlight some basic information for this Attesa Direct Flight series, because somehow, these new generation Attesa series don't get attention in the forum.

Cheers and nice weekend.


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

At the museum


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

1 among my Brightz collection


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

1 among my Brightz collection


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Zeno on bicycle chain bracelet
Have a good Saturday all
Regards
Rob









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rgrthat (Aug 20, 2013)

Skagen titanium


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Skagen Titanium. I forgot I owned this watch. Just found it in my nightstand. Super lightweight. The 39mm looks decent on my 7.5" wrist. This reminds me that I don't need gigantic watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

rgrthat said:


> Skagen titanium
> 
> View attachment 8111834


Me too.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Picking which affordable diver to sport today.....
Side by side comparison









The best kind of dilemma.


















Wishing everyone a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

The T-Race back on the original rubber band.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

About to take a run with my Moto360 Sport.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Ventus Black Kite "Darkwood" finish Carbon Watch ... closer inspection here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ventus-black-kite-flesh-3205050.html


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Picking which affordable diver to sport today.....
> Side by side comparison
> 
> 
> ...


Scuba dude!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

I hope nobody gets tired of seeing this one on these pages 'cause it's gonna see a lot of wrist time.

Can't get enough of this dial.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tseg said:


>


Nice watch. Would love to have one If it only had sapphire crystal glass I would have pulled the trigger.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My afternoon watch,


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Nice watch. Would love to have one If it only had sapphire crystal glass I would have pulled the trigger.


For now I love the look of the domed mineral crystal that may be likely to change with its first scratch.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

NATO time


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H







​


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

Orient Mako USA
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Wearing Seiko Turtle SRP773 on a Crafter Rubber

I saw the movie yesterday. Team Stark ftw!

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Food diving with Casio MDV-102D.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good afternoon to all,

Today the weekender watch.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Going to stay with the Zeno , need some brightening up on this dreary rainy day, the yellow dial just "pops" and that will do it
Have a great day
Robert









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

For a bloke who seldom leaves Yorkshire goodness knows what the draw of GMTs is. Mind you, I don't dive either.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Right now I'm wearing my Junkers. This was my most recent purchase and I really wanted this watch but after I got it and wore it a little I contemplated selling it. I even posted an ad in the sales forum but withdrew it and now I can say i'm glad I didn't sell it. I had a place for it in my collection when I decideded to buy it and I still do.


----------



## ceanag (Aug 24, 2012)

Citizen BM6401 - With scratches on the leather strap from squeezing it under the lugs .. Love this watch.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

DS-8 again today.

Not too shabby in the dark.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_From one affordable to the next.

Truly grateful for the little things today. Started with this affordable this morning and noted the great lume on this watch.....

*70's Edition Vostok Mechanical watch*









Afternoon switch to my jolly green giant......

*Timex Expedition Military Classic T49822
*

















Enjoy the rest of the weekend folks.
~v~b-)~v~​_


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

My latest addition:

Zeno Broadarrow Pilot chronograph


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

With the Seiko SARB065 Cocktail Time in my regular weekday rotation, I put the Seiko 5 SNK791 "Mocktail Time" back on a cheap solid steel bracelet. It has straight ends because it has short lugs that will not fit curved ends without having to reshape them.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

At a viewing party for game 1 of the western conference final. I'll be waiting for them to come home with 2-0 series lead. 


















Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

New burgundy Hadley Roma shell cordovan strap on Mido Multifort.


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

sniper


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

sticky said:


> A watch and a Chinese money plant - now there's a laugh.
> 
> View attachment 8100178


Could you put a leather strap or is that black thing part of the watch case? Would love to but a rally strap.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today I'm wearing my Casio EFR-534RBP, to celebrate Red Bull's amazing Spanish Grand Prix win yesterday, which we witnessed Max Verstappen becoming the youngest race winner in F1 history, at only 18 years old.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Recraft SNKM97

Seiko ReCraft SNKM97 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 On Canvas


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Osprey on weathered drunkart canvas


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

This yellow thing


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Seiko 7002-7001 Mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

This one with me today:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Citizen automatic, and a Clio V6.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

srp637

View attachment 8133010


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Taking SBBN015 Tuna for a trip to the seaside tommorow 

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Turns out this watch can be quite handsome with a leather strap.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Magnificent Monday everyone.

Bright but very windy day in my neck of the woods. 
I'm sporting my affordable Polish quartz chrono to start the day.

*Vratislavia Conceptum*



























Best regards to everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Mako Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Elbakalao said:


> Mako Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still one of the best looking affordable out there. Very nice.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Very nice.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Afternoon watch with Christopher Ward


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

merl said:


>


wow. this is quite a beast. never seen before. i somehow feel pulled by this one..


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks, it is a JeanRichard Hokusai. Really love it.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

За 30 долларов эта вещь может конечно принимают подпаливание.

(For 30 dollars, this thing can sure take a beating.)


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

G-shock again


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438







​


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today I'm wearing this rare vintage Seiko titanium chronograph. The lightest watch in my collection.










I like these Seiko 7t32 chronographs, because the alarm dial can be used as 2nd time zone.

And the lume dial is very cool at night.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## hurkoj (Mar 26, 2016)

Helberg ch8 bronze









Enjoy the day!


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Conceptum week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

OVM maxi LE on its bracelet for the first time. 
Had a grassy day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

On loan from Docvail Industries - Nth Nacken Prototype on a Bond NATO from NatoStrapCo.










Don't miss the preorder on these, folks. This is the real deal.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Have a great productive rest of the week everyone!

Seiko Speedtimer flyback chrono 7017-6040 with minutes numerals










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)

1966 Seiko Lord Marvel 5700-0010 - 5740B movement, 19,800bph


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Tuesday everyone!

It's as simple as black and white right?
Well, I can only choose one true affordable diver. 
The Vostok Amphibia is what I've been wearing lately and really appreciate it so let's see if it can be unseated for today.....









Against the Orient Raven.....









against the Seiko 2nd gen Black Monster.....









against the Seiko SKX007.....









hmmm......









I know just about everyone has owned one at one time or another but I just really love this watch.
It's still the one, at least for today.









Have a tremendous Tuesday everyone!
b-)​_


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

SRP283J1


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438








​


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Pogue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Wearing this Vostok Europe today

Kev


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Solid. You just keep on doin' what you do, *CASIO*.


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Weirdo "concrete"/spiral design on this Kickstarter watch.
Even though is not the most legible watch ever, I actually like the design and color combination!


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Fresh off the boat. I've got just the perfect new blue ToxicNato for this.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Still this pink gshock


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Obris Morgan Aegis on a Choice Cuts strap









Sent from my S7


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD







​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Evening switch just for the lume of it....

70's Vostok

















Have a nice evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Just charged up my lume and I'm off to bed.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing luminous dial Citizen NY0046 (a.k.a. lefty) today, the gold bezel version of NY0040.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This vintage Titus









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB again today (old pic).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seiko SRP779 on a new blue ToxicNato.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

I had this one for couple of days now:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good hump day everyone!

It's my daughter's 11th bday and she wants daddy's bbq for dinner.
What's a dad to do? Get it done, that's what. 
This is how I do it in the BW's casa.






















































Yes, I do brisket and chicken too....













































Yes, everything is homemade including the drunken beans to accompany the meat. I do it all....


















Oh, and there's only one wrist watch privy to do that with me. 
*Casio MT-G
*We're doing it again for my daughter's bday.









I bet y'all have never seen a Casio wrist watch post this mouthwatering.:-d
Have a nice Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

My Citizen BN0085-01E. Bought in the Bahamas .


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

BevoWatch, the ribs ,beef and chicken look GOOD. Hope it wasn't all in one sitting.


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

BevoWatch that looks awesome - great job. What time should we arrive for the feast? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Did some scotch brite brushing today.









Compared to this:









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For the afternoon OOM, Orient Orange Mako.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

There's meat on every thread I look at! No shade, enjoy the feast!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Ah, the good ol' *CASIO *_EF503D-1AV "Edifice..."_

Or, if you prefer the Latin, _Ripofficus Speedmasterum.

_I love this watch...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Quickster, my first Tissot, first cushion case


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

My first "nice watch." A wedding gift from my wife. 









Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Just came in the mail today, strap had already arrived a couple days ago. Just had to post pics of course. Turned out better than I had hoped. Sorry, not the best lighting in pics. These pics don't do it justice, especially the blue face. I will post better ones tomorrow morning in WRUW for Thursday.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

TimeDilation said:


> Just came in the mail today, strap had already arrived a couple days ago. Just had to post pics of course. Turned out better than I had hoped. Sorry, not the best lighting in pics. These pics don't do it justice, especially the blue face. I will post better ones tomorrow morning in WRUW for Thursday.
> View attachment 8162002
> View attachment 8162010
> View attachment 8162026


Looks good to me! Congratulations!:-!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel







​


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Seiko 5 SNZG17 today. Probably the best military style Seiko, with ion plated case/bracelet and luminous markers/numbers.



















The 7s36 movement is displayed through a glass case back, which is always nice to see in a mechanical watch.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Baby sumo









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Love the dial presence on that one, a watch to keep =)


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Love the dial presence on that one, a watch to keep =)


I'm hoping to keep hold of it this time.


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Omega Aqua Terra 150m Co-Axial Day Date, blue dial and strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m on Watchadoo


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

New Timex


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today, but trying the SRP779 on the bracelet.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

There was commercial on the telly for a sports drink this morning, and the tagline was "Go Big or Go Home."

Challenge accepted.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I went with the Seiko Cocktail Time on a hybrid canvas strap. 
This watch is just gorgeous, can't get enough of the dial. Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

New Bulova Moon Chronograph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Steinhart Pilot 44mm

Steinhart Pilot 44mm by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday everyone.

Heard an old pop classic on the radio by the Vapors yesterday as I was cooking, part of the way back Wednesday music segment.
Turning Japanese.





I didn't turn Japanese but I'm comfortable wearing a Japanese affordable today.....

*Orient Star Classic WZ0251EL*






























































Love this watch.
Have a great Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good Thursday everyone.
> 
> Heard an old pop classic on the radio by the Vapors yesterday as I was cooking, part of the way back Wednesday music segment.
> Turning Japanese.
> ...


That's super hot


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Super stoked with my super rare shc015, guy I bought it from thought it was a sxk









Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

jetcash said:


> There's meat on every thread I look at! No shade, enjoy the feast!


_If it means anything, this is for you jetcash. Meat overload yesterday no doubt. Got to find balance. 
Im hitting the workout room later also.
Anyway, my late lunch, no meat. Awesome.....

*Orient Star Classic WZ0251EL*








b-)​_


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _If it means anything, this is for you jetcash. Meat overload yesterday no doubt. Got to find balance.
> Im hitting the workout room later also.
> Anyway, my late lunch, no meat. Awesome.....
> 
> b-)​_


Thanks Bevo. You are redeemed.

The cyclops is staying on the 8926 until I get the new domed sapphire crystal I want. 
I thought maybe I was just an idiot and took it by the watch guy. No dice. That thing is on there! I used a butane torch and he used a heat gun and neither of us moved it at all. 
I did chip it a tiny bit, so take that cyclops!
Invicta must be using alien technology in their adhesives.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

elp said:


>


Love this one! we don't see it a lot around here! Wear it in good health.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Switching to one of my favorite watches!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New arrived Vintage Swiss Army Diver


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1963 on Lizard





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Brass A1









Sent from my S7


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Took some crazy close pics using a 10x loupe, zoomed in camera phone, and a steady hand....





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sweater weather today with the KonTiki.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Game time!Go Sharks!!!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing AT4010 Perpetual Chrono A/T today.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Sent via carrier pigeon from Narnia.


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Chrono week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Your pics make me want to get the bracelet for my reduced. I'm just worried it'll make the watch feel small.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Turtle SRP773

Seiko TURTLE SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing M-Force today.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

changed the strap to a dark green canvas one - but i think it does not suit too good. somehow the texture of the strap interferes with the swirling of the carbon. next time i will change to leather, maybe dark brown.

more on the watch: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ventus-black-kite-flesh-3205050.html


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Mezzly said:


> Your pics make me want to get the bracelet for my reduced. I'm just worried it'll make the watch feel small.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does a bit, but part of the versatility I like is having the bracelet available.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Khaki today
Enjoy this Friday
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Showing South Korea some love this morning...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Swiss Army


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Dirskie. In the flesh and on the flesh.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

An American wearing a Swiss watch with a German strap eating Japanese food at a place run by Koreans - It's a small world folks


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Made it to another Friday!


----------



## Resears (Jul 20, 2015)

Black Bay Blue. I love threads with 1,000+ pages of posts. Do you ever go to a random page and see what's there?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

HMT Jubilee from India, a limited edition watch from 1987 released to mark the HMT watch division's Silver Jubilee. There was also a 2012 issue of this watch for the Golden Jubilee, using different dial typography.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The fff gilt mod for the day!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

SNZH53


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello all,

Here is something I've pickup on on eBay for under 40 pounds. Love it!









Thanks for watching.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF everyone!

Another rainy spring day in the hood and that's all good. 
Going big with one of my cool affordable today.

*Timex Expedition Military Classic T49820*



































Wishing everyone a great weekend!
b-)​_


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Economy!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Excited to be performing on The late Show with Stephen Colbert tonight.










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Check me out on IG: @El_GEEK


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> Excited to be performing on The late Show with Stephen Colbert tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you a musician?? Very cool! Break a leg! Awesome watch too

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

New Alpinist. Picked up at usps this morning. First in line at 8:10am before the post office opened at 8:30 like a true WIS!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Are you a musician?? Very cool! Break a leg! Awesome watch too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'm a performer. I'm on the Broadway show On your Feet!

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Check me out on IG: @El_GEEK


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> Thanks. I'm a performer. I'm on the Broadway show On your Feet!
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Check me out on IG: @El_GEEK


Oh, now Im really kidding about the break a leg part.  Hope it goes well for you

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> New Alpinist. Picked up at usps this morning. First in line at 8:10am before the post office opened at 8:30 like a true WIS!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


This is actually a lovely watch.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

New to me (and still new to everyone, I guess) Steinhart OVM Maxi. First watch with a non-saphire crystal and I love the effect the acrylic adds.


----------



## Zod (Feb 17, 2016)

Parnis 43mm Power Reserve
New beater, it's quite chunky, works well with softshell jackets' loose sleeves in outdoorsy & windy situations.
Way too chunky to ever be anything remotely close to a dress watch.
Excellent dial.


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

CMFord said:


> New to me (and still new to everyone, I guess) Steinhart OVM Maxi. First watch with a non-saphire crystal and I love the effect the acrylic adds.


Acrylic is grossly under rated IMHO.









My brand new Hamilton.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good evening folks. 
A quick switch to one of my favorite weekend diver but with a rubber strap this time.
This is what I started with today.......
***Friday the 20th.What U Wearing??? - Page 13

*Citizen Eco-Drive BN0151-09L Promaster* 
Now grateful for the little things that make life a little easier.....









Comfy soft rubber....


























Have nice evening and great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I wore this playing golf today and now out for dinner. My Hamilton Khaki Field Officer. You don't get more versatile than this bad boy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CMFord said:


> New to me (and still new to everyone, I guess) Steinhart OVM Maxi. First watch with a non-saphire crystal and I love the effect the acrylic adds.
> 
> View attachment 8185434
> 
> ...


Congrats !
I'm enjoying mine too. Gotta love that plexy dome


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BevoWatch said:


> _TGIF everyone!
> 
> Another rainy spring day in the hood and that's all good.
> Going big with one of my cool affordable today.
> ...


Wow!  what a beautiful watch, the dial, touches of color, knurled profile


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!  what a beautiful watch, the dial, touches of color, knurled profile


Thanks so much Jeep! Love it!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

A great day for my Timex Electric Dynabeat...

















Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Riding the Bart to see the New York Yankees play the Oakland Athletics.









Sent via carrier pigeon...


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Right now, a Bulova Precisionist on the heaviest bracelet I've ever worn. Something very solid and comforting in its weight, and I like the style.









This is the only watch in my collection (albeit a small one) that is on a bracelet and not perlon, or leather, or nato, or zulu--and I like it.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E







​


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Askofu said:


> Right now, a Bulova Precisionist on the heaviest bracelet I've ever worn. Something very solid and comforting in its weight, and I like the style.
> 
> View attachment 8187322
> 
> ...


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Went to work topless today:relaxed: Dog tired now.......


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Askofu said:


> Right now, a Bulova Precisionist on the heaviest bracelet I've ever worn. Something very solid and comforting in its weight, and I like the style.
> 
> View attachment 8187322
> 
> ...


Great looking watch Bishop.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

My Seiko SRP275 mod with new strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Greetings from Jakarta guys


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Greetings from Jakarta guys


Interesting choice for the affordables forum.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jupiter6 said:


> Interesting choice for the affordables forum.


Sorry Jupiter, posted in the wrong place...


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Breakfast with my new Air Blue Bravo.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aramar Lunar Sky


----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)

mdv 106


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Riding on a rainy day with Citizen BN0085


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*MOMENTUM *_Torpedo!_ (it's more fun with the exclamation point).

























I have two watches by this Canadian company...













...the other being their _Base-Layer_ (nifty sandwich-dial) model. For a well-built and aesthetically-pleasing "grab-and-go-don't-have-to-worry-about-it" inexpensive quartz watch, I

recommend either of these highly. They are slightly under-priced and underrated in my book.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen 4220-80L again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

If this had a white dial I would think all my Christmas's had come at once but that not the case. It's still a stunning watch with its black dial though.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Speed Dragon


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Same watch still with me.

















Thanks for watching.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Woke up with this one. 









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

OVM maxi LE today 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Again with the SARB017...





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 1545 40mm


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Grandfather's late 1960's Longines chronometer


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## TomCen (Feb 29, 2016)

My new toy Citizen BN0110-06E Royal Marines Commando


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Certina DS-8 -- my first moonphase on its first full moon. Reset at exactly 1714 EDT.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

About a half hour ago, I guess. BUT I AM STILL WEARING IT!!!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

cmann_97 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! I have the White/PVD version sitting in my watch box waiting to be returned but, damn, if this isn't making me consider an exchange instead...are the numbers white like the hands or are they yellower (almost looks like vintage lume?)?


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Here for game 4. Got into the arena earlier than I would have liked because it's raining outside but pumped to see my sharks take a 3-1 lead in the series tonight.




































Yeah there's a lot of empty seats but it's over an hour before the puck drops.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Game time,GO SHARKS!!!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

An Invicta mod with Dagaz dial and hands!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Orange today


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

CMFord said:


> Wow! I have the White/PVD version sitting in my watch box waiting to be returned but, damn, if this isn't making me consider an exchange instead...are the numbers white like the hands or are they yellower (almost looks like vintage lume?)?


They are white as the hands .... Enjoying the watch so far .....


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183








​


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> OVM maxi LE today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the contrasting colors of this!


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? Swapped from the Pan-Europ to the Laco.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Back to all time favourite watch:

















Thanks for watching.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm wearing Seiko TURTLE SRP773.

I've also just reviewed it on my blog if you're interested 

Seiko TURTLE SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

more on the watch (no in-depth review!), just pic-pr0n here https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ventus-black-kite-flesh-3205050.html


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ninzeo said:


>


Looks great! I've never seen it before abd it's not on Tisell website. Can you please share more details?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Wearing Hamilton 42mil Auto Field on leather zulu just a great solid time piece. Oakley eyeballin that mallard and his wife.







Neihbourhood looks great this spring.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A simple seiko 5 with added cathedral hands!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Looks great! I've never seen it before abd it's not on Tisell website. Can you please share more details?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


It is the Tisell ST19A, only available in Korea because Mr. Tisell doesn't want to ship this one internationally.
It has the same case and hands as the Parnis power reserve.
Here's mine;


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

chinchillasong said:


> It is the Tisell ST19A, only available in Korea because Mr. Tisell doesn't want to ship this one internationally.
> It has the same case and hands as the Parnis power reserve.
> Here's mine;
> View attachment 8201434


Correct, but i have to say the case is a little better finished than the Parnis. Biggest difference is the domed sapphire and heat blued hands though. Hands make all the difference imo....


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Sunday everyone.

Well, it's easy like Sunday morning in the neighborhood.
The rain has stopped and the sun is finally out. Nice to see lush green around again.
Easy relaxing Sunday once again.

Ea$y affordable pick for today....

*Vostok Komandirskie K-35*









This is how this watch gets treated, it's no safe queen and certainly a blast to wear around the weekend.









River is blown out with all the rain lately so no fishing today but it's nice out, might as well enjoy the green surroundings.









Yeah, easy.








Take care everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## bald1der (Nov 13, 2015)

Brooklyn Quartz. Not a bad watch. I like the dual time look. Only issue I have is with my eyes getting a little older it's harder to read the date unless I put my readers on.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Kc9112


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio EF503-7ADVF today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

1960's Seiko 5


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Time travel!













Brand new HMT Jananta, worn for the first time this afternoon. About as close as I can get to owning and wearing a brand new vintage watch from sixty years ago.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

To NOT take the Alpinist out on a sunny afternoon is depriving it of its natural purpose of being outdoors. Zoey approved too!





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*ORIENT*'s (original) _Blue Mako_ is an impressive piece of kit at its RETAIL price ($225).

























When you consider that I paid $107.41, it just becomes wonderfully silly.

The bracelet in these photos (Strapcode's Super Engineer II) cost almost as much as the watch, and it is 
worth every penny. My favourite bracelet by FAR (buy one immediately!).

I ain't never gettin' tired of this watch.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

1960's Longines with cal 285 today.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I just swapped out my Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183









for my Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210







​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the OVM LE tonight 









That dome 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the OVM LE tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool dome!:-!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mrkamir9 (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the OVM LE tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm loving this LE!  ill play!


----------



## River78984 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Citizen NH7350 (Miyota 8200 movement) today.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Turtle SRP773 - 3rd day in a row 

Seiko SRP773 Turtle by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Snapped this before going to bed!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Ken Tay (Apr 12, 2015)

would like to post but no enough post count yet 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Frog shark and mobile suits


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi everyone,

So day at the office started with this beauty. Equally turned out that day was much shorter than expected. Not sure what to change the watch for in terms of more of a 'daily wear'.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Needed something blue and this Seiko Recraft SNKN37 caught my eye. It was never available in the UK and pretty much sold out everywhere else or wouldn't ship to the UK when it wasn't.

Anyway, where there is a will there is a way. And it just arrived.

LOVE the way the blue dial reacts with different lights, but concerned it may be just a little large.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Brass for the day.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

35th Anniversary watch.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV Panda










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

This needs to be quoted.... I'm so jealous!



Bradjhomes said:


>


Anyways.... here's mine for the day and my lovely coffee mug...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

775 on a Drunkartstrap.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Timex Easy Reader.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Little bit of Luxury.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Sixty-six years old!

























All original everything, as well. Bought it off a watchmaking student for whom servicing it was a test.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Giving the Duward Aquastar a go before hitting the f29 block 








Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

1990 TAG SE/L Professional Quartz


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Heuer 980.023 on Greg Spitz bund.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Can't get enough of this one.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

The Parnis BigPilot. It's on a Pattini strap with deployant.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mrkamir9 said:


> I'm loving this LE!  ill play!


Thanks!!

Nice wrist shots and lovely leather bracelet


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone.

Hope everyone is doing well today. I've been very busy but all in a good way. 
Today I'm sporting my beloved gift from my wife this past Christmas.

*Seiko SARG017*



































Needless to say it will stay with me forever. Love everything about this watch.
Have a nice afternoon everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## kc1 (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good hump day everyone!
> 
> It's my daughter's 11th bday and she wants daddy's bbq for dinner.
> What's a dad to do? Get it done, that's what.
> ...


Damn.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Evening switch to he L&H khaki phantom









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Dish-diving...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just felt like switching to my very affordable diver for the evening......

*Vostok Amphibia*



























Yup, this will do.









Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Amanosg (Feb 11, 2016)

I never tire of this Alba quartz which had been with me for about 2 years. For such a low cost watch (about $60 at the time), the detail in the dial is incredible.










Sent from Inner Space


----------



## Amanosg (Feb 11, 2016)

Keep at it...look forward to see more & welcome to WUS.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Amanosg said:


> I never tire of this Alba quartz which had been with me for about 2 years. For such a low cost watch (about $60 at the time), the detail in the dial is incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yowza!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Seiko SPL029 world timer


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jball1125 said:


> Thats a great looking watch, awesomr pics too.


Thanks Jball1125. Not bad at all for an affordable watch! Love it.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Changed to the Zodiac Sea Wolf for a late afternoon bike ride around the city.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

At work...


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

No apologies. This thing is pretty.


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Tissot PR516 GL Heritage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Certina Precidrive for the morning


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Titus with me today at work! Please excuse rhe wrong date, as it doesn't have quickset, so I don't really bother 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

So this is the timepiece that I've spent my day so far with.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Taking my better half to dinner for our 18th anniversary and wearing my GdDad's vintage Seamaster chrono.

Cheers. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Taking my better half to dinner for our 18th anniversary and wearing my GdDad's vintage Seamaster chrono.
> 
> Cheers. B
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Enjoy the evening and congratulations! The good stuff!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

"Taking my better half to dinner for our 18th anniversary and wearing my GdDad's vintage Seamaster chrono."

congrats on your 18th, a milestone.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

And for the afternoon and evening,mSeiko SRP279


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel







​


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Casio Royale today


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

The last day of work before 4-day long weekend 

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Black!


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

Sweet Chocolate...
A Seiko...


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Sent via carrier pigeon from Narnia.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Baltic Shield for me today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

For the first time I've noticed shadowed (not this red printed) "STI" on the blue face!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

My $30 brand new watch. And its my first open heart automatic. For the price, I say its awesome!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Bernhardt Globemaster II


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slaterbj (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas Harbormaster: Gennaker


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

dusted off this one for throwback thursday
DW003C-8T


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Changed it up for the evening


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

OVM LE tonight. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## TKMikey (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

_Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD on canvas strap








_​


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

BarisKiris said:


>


Superb! Need more photos please!!!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing my new arrival, the vintage Zodiac Red Dot diver on its original jubilee bracelet.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

No better breakfast than at a place that still proudly proclaims "EATS - 7 DAYS".

I managed to take this picture without my carpool buddy/friend/boss noticing. He already knows I'm nuts -- he doesn't need to know how much.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Eat street


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Really digging the Commander 300 on the project NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Expedition Blue Resin Combo T41301


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

"If there is a hell you may want to go there for some R&R after a tour on Pandora"














Happy 100th post to me!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## jajola (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New Glycine Combat 6 blue dial









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## rpaar63 (Nov 20, 2015)

I picked this one up today for just a little over $110 at TJ Maxx on clearance. Normally i don't take a second look at a chronograph. But i really like beige dials and i had read a few reviews on the 262 kHz movements and decided to get it. My SNK803 may be getting a little less wrist time now.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm not wearing a watch right now - I'm still trying to decide between these two:


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Swapped to a new strap for my blue scuba dude. Love that the blue in the strap almost exactly matches the dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GD-X6900HT-7 Heathered white




























$85US over the counter at BJs big box store tax-free in NH. Last one in stock (actually is the display watch). Seems for this *exact* color, this is less expensive than online.


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Barbos Marine Blue On Watchadoo


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#PilotFriday here 

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's weathered blue canvas.

TGIF. Can't wait to get out of town with the fam for the long weekend 

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Working at home, so I can start the weekend early 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

HMT Deepak with faceted crystal.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Memorial Day Weekend!


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Indy 500 Carb Day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Elevated Classic T2N348


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Feeling vintage today, Duward Aquastar oceanic on a nato strap!

























Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New Glycine Combat 6 blue dial










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Unioniverse (May 26, 2016)

My newly acquired all original Pogue!! First post here been lurking for a couple years tho. Happy Memorial Day weekend watch peeps!!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The blue Premium looks even better in real life than it does in photos and the pics of it are pretty good.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DW-5600BB on composite bracelet


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sporting a new arrival tonight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wizkid (Feb 6, 2013)

This!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeaaaah! It's the weekend 

Zodiac red dot pro diver on its original jubilee bracelet. 
Love it!! Thanks Dave

Can't wait to leave for Atlanta tomorrow.

B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


>


Very nice combo!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeaaaah! It's the weekend
> 
> Zodiac red dot pro diver on its original jubilee bracelet.
> Love it!! Thanks Dave
> ...


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

This old seiko. Every time you take it off the pillow and put it on the wrist , it just starts up and purrs along.
Have a good one
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)

Baby GS


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Pic deleted (no knife rule)


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

My new Lew & Huey Orthos Commander:


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

The G2-010

I still can't believe I got this for just over €100


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Old faithful Seiko 007









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## jacksterp (Jan 12, 2015)

Received two days ago. Aragon Divemaster.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## TKMikey (Jan 18, 2015)

Timex Scout on a Marathon strap.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

M23









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Trying some different straps...B&R Bands Forest Green Horween and Hadley-Roma croc strap.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DW-5025D


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ciko91 (Mar 13, 2016)

My first post here on the best watch forum.

A drive with Vratislavia Conceptum.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Photo upload problem fixed (thanks, tech team!).

Making up for lost time:


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

IMO the best coloured Ray there is.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Sunday Morning Breakfast


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that green!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ciko91 said:


> My first post here on the best watch forum.
> 
> A drive with Vratislavia Conceptum.
> 
> View attachment 8266266


Great watch for a first post! Wear it in good health

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Wearing my own vintage diver!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Taking the old dog (12-year old Casio WVQ600DA-AV) for a walk. This photo was from yesterday before the mobile image upload bug fix and before I had catastrophic springbar failure. It slid off my wrist and fell onto the sidewalk like a snake falling out of a tree.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Digging ditches...


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Drinking drinks...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The lume shot of an dagaz Etanche dial in an Invicta!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

At the indoor play center with the young fella









Sent via carrier pigeon from Narnia.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Family hike today


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I just returned from an 8-hour round trip visit to my dad, who flew airplanes during World War II and taught flying. He trained pilots in a Stearman biplane like this (he was Air Force, not Navy).









Dad just turned 98 last week and he is still relatively healthy for an almost centenarian and is as sharp mentally as he ever was. I wore my Citizen Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L because he was a pilot, but I didn't point it out to him because he is so thrifty that he would think I had lost my mind if he knew how much this watch costs. His father immigrated from Scotland around the beginning of the 20th century and Dad is the proverbial tight Scotsman. It has served him well becuse he still has money after many, many years of retirement. He is my hero.







​


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Steiny OVR back from Germany with a new crystal. Really glad to have this one back. Crystal clarity is perfect now(no defective a/r coating like before).




























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

This one with me today:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

For the chunky lovers out there. New bracelet. 47mm across, 26mm bracelet end to end 

could have a be used a micro adjustment though o|


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Scurfa on a beautiful sunny day in Manchester UK which is a rare thing in itself !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time 241441


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Thighmaster (May 20, 2016)

The usual... Fortis Classic Flieger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate_in_idaho (Dec 3, 2015)

Seiko Sportura


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Today we are removing Transmission Towers

















Sent via carrier pigeon from Narnia.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Love this panda...


----------



## tenoates (Jul 25, 2006)

d


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## stay_classy (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo On Canvas


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Navy Pioneer on Hadley Roma burgundy shell.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I dreamed last night that I scratched the case and couldn't fix it. Oh the horror.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> I dreamed last night that I scratched the case and couldn't fix it. Oh the horror.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is scary indeed! My worst dream is dropping the watch from a distance on a concrete floor! It happened once to me by the way, and the watch survived with a very small scratch on the bezel ?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Liked it so much yesterday, wearing again today.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

two vintage Seikos


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Spot the wonky bit on one of the LCD displays.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC075










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

NTH Janis trading nacken prototype. .on preorder now. .this thing is sweet!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

This one today.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

New SARW013 feels pretty damn good on the wrist! I really like the 40.5 mm case diameter wrist prescence but it also feels and looks like a dress watch so not overbearing. Think its a keeper but being gentle with it.














































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> New SARW013 feels pretty damn good on the wrist! I really like the 40.5 mm case diameter wrist prescence but it also feels and looks like a dress watch so not overbearing. Think its a keeper but being gentle with it.


Looks good. I agree the ~40mm size is just right.

Band change for the night, plus ice cream with the kids . 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Late night with Seiko san.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Had this on me all day!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

This one's from my "Perfect For Lounging At Home In The Dark" series...























_Can't beat that Indiglo!_ :-d


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Recraft

Seiko ReCraft SNKM97 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph yesterday and today







​


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Precisionist.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Glycine Combat 6 43mm









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 with cathedral hands today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Sporting my affordable bling for today.....

*Vostok Amphibia*









Happy hump day guys.
b-)​_


----------



## Chewieez (Jan 24, 2016)

Put a Nato on my Bullhead for today.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Whole lotta green today...





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

REALLY really like this watch...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> REALLY really like this watch...


You should, it's beautiful. Enjoy it!:-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

All day long again today.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Orthos II


----------



## R.R. (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Casio


----------



## dfran - Deactivated (Dec 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

jdelcue said:


> This one's from my "Perfect For Lounging At Home In The Dark" series...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and this one's from my "It's Perfectly Acceptable To Wear It Out The Next Day" series...









:-d


----------



## ciko91 (Mar 13, 2016)

SEIKO PLANET MONSTER


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

I waited at home for the postman today, and then had to chase him down the street when the wife didn't answer the door when he knocked (I was in the shower) and left one of those salmon-colored cards. But I got him, and I got this: 
My first Omega
My first chronometer
My first >$1k watch.
A (previously well loved) Omega Seamaster 2255.80, "Electric Blue."
I have to say, I dig it. Everything feels so well-made. The bracelet isn't overly thick and flexible, but isn't clinky or rattly at all. The case is superbly done, but it's so thin (< 12mm for a 300m diver!) and comfortable! 
The dial is gorgeous, and changes colors so wonderfully in so many different lights. The thing looks monstrous in photos -- with the giant lumed indices and polished bezel, but it's a very respectable 41mm.
I thought I'd hate the mirrored bezel with its loud, bold numbers, but it's not nearly as blingy in person as photos make it out to be. But it gets a little more matte throughout the day thanks to fingerprints.  It turns with this wonderful metal ratchet feel -- like a tie-down on a truck. I wasn't sure about the scalloped bezel either, but there's something about the way it transitions to the twisted lugs that's just really cool.

It's not all roses -- there are a few things I'd change about the watch. But at the price I got it, and as a package, I'm just thrilled with it.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> I waited at home for the postman today, and then had to chase him down the street when the wife didn't answer the door when he knocked (I was in the shower) and left one of those salmon-colored cards. But I got him, and I got this:
> My first Omega
> My first chronometer
> My first >$1k watch.
> ...


Looks and feels good....after a shower! Congrats on your Omega.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to one of my favorite watch, Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's blue weathered canvas.

Almost same pics, different lighting. 
Love the hands and concentric rings in the subdials.

Have a good night. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Amanosg (Feb 11, 2016)

Casio Royale










Sent from Inner Space


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Amanosg said:


> Casio Royale


A little Goo-Gone and some Q-tips will remove the ugly "world time" and "illuminator".


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? Mako!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Change from Orient to this.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

'67 Seiko Sportmatic


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Wearing the Parnis Big Pilot on an Engineer bracelet today.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Trident on a Nero strap


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

Cheapo Casio on a cheapo perlon. Though I do like how the dial comes alive on a sunny day.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

You really can have Swiss made, mechanical, and affordable in the same sentence!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Time to sneak in a photo before my students get here.


----------



## rpaar63 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

First day wearing the SARW013 out to work. She's a keeper!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday everyone.
Hang in there folks, the week is almost over.
Please allow me to share my watch for the day.
This is a a special watch to me and truly one of my favorite.

*Seiko SARG017
*



























Have a terrific Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Went with the OVM LE this morning. Love the ND dial and the high dome, I think the reflections and distortions at the edges are kinda cool  . 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Rocking the alpha explorer on a nato! 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Seiko SRP777 on ToxicNato strap.


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

My new Vratislavia Formmeister today:





Michael


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

My Gemius Army - for when I want sub-dials but no pushers.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## dkennyken (Jan 23, 2013)

My Christopher Ward slimline









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Mesh came today!


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

These two.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on DrunkArtStrap Terra canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Friday = Seiko TUNA SBBN015

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

So this shirt just arrived from Russia. Never guess what watch I had to change on...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

another shirt... ;-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF! Shogun on a vintage olive drab Drunkartstrap for me today.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Yesterday and today - Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E







​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Friday everyone. Yes, TGIF!
Finishing the work week with a strong solid affordable timepiece.
I believe this one is quite underrated. Really love the solid features offered for such an affordable price.
Mine is "new to me" that I picked up on Ebay for $165 shipped.

*Citizen Eco-Drive BN0100-51E aka Promaster Excalibur

*Solid end links









Bracelet extension



























Precise bezel action, screw down crown, bonafide 200m ISO....









Very nice lume just too bright at the moment to do it justice.









Easy reader









So yeah, this is the one for this fine Friday.









Have a great Friday and weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

All I've worn since it arrived Tuesday.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

Modded vintage Sekonda for the 2nd day in a row.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

The *PERPETUAL *_R-01...

_











...is lovely, inexpensive and freakishly accurate.













But it is too dressy for a polo and jeans...













...but not dressy _enough_ for a suit.













Seriously, what the hell am I supposed to wear this great watch _with_, exactly?


----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

Commander









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Metal Field Watch T40051 on cheap green Nato


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

I never thought I'd be so pleased to own a Sekonda... actually I never thought I'd own another Sekonda at all, but this 3508 is a really nice looking piece. Sure the centre seconds is a regular second hand not a chrono second, but visually this has really hit the spot for that cushion case vintage style chrono I've been hankering for. Even the bracelet has a 70s look.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

My latest purchase. Now off for end of week dinner with Mrs M. Have a great evening.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

Keithcozz said:


> The *PERPETUAL *_R-01...
> 
> _
> 
> ...


mankini :-d


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Came in today!

The love child of the Zenith Pilot and IWC Vintage Pilot. Sand blasted case and coffee brown leather on an interesting deployant.

46mm and really super comfortable and the lugs point down and the strap is really very soft (even if it is a little on the thin side).

The 6497 clone ticks along nicely. Always reminds me of 60 Minutes lol. Lume me is pretty good too. All in all very happy for $100.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Hughes. said:


> I never thought I'd be so pleased to own a Sekonda... actually I never thought I'd own another Sekonda at all, but this 3508 is a really nice looking piece. Sure the centre seconds is a regular second hand not a chrono second, but visually this has really hit the spot for that cushion case vintage style chrono I've been hankering for. Even the bracelet has a 70s look.
> 
> View attachment 8320778
> 
> ...


Nice. I got one a couple of years ago on an Amazon Boxing Day sale. I think it was €30. Had to change the bracelet though. It kept pulling my hairs.


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

itsmemuffins said:


> Nice. I got one a couple of years ago on an Amazon Boxing Day sale. I think it was €30. Had to change the bracelet though. It kept pulling my hairs.
> View attachment 8321322
> View attachment 8321338


That's a helluva deal, I paid £45 ukp for mine, but that still pretty good in my book. I'm getting a little of the hair pulling, but I have worse bracelets for that, and I do like the look of this one. I think ultimately it will end up on a black leather rally strap to complete the racing look.


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

Had been wanting a chrono for a while, but automatic chronos are currently out of my price range. Instead, bought this meca-quartz Seiko chrono off another member here! It's the first day on my wrist, and so far I am absolutely loving it!


----------



## Soju Soldier (Jan 26, 2014)

Scurfa Diver One SS


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Green Helgray today, TGIF 😃









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Commander take the wheel!










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Nate_in_idaho (Dec 3, 2015)

VSA


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Just in from tha vine.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's Friday afternoon, a quick switch and kicking off the weekend with another very affordable Timex timepiece.

*Timex Expedition Military Field Ultrasuede*


























Enjoy the weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Multifort on new Rios shell codovan mocha strap. Adds just a smidge of color to this otherwise black and white watch.





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

working on my relatively ancient Specialized Stumpjumper Pro (M2 frame / USA made).. I don't want to get rid of it because I love the Orange color and the USA built frame (and it was my first proper mountain bike...)


----------



## MHC (Apr 20, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Wcso873 (Feb 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jajola (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Zelos Helmsman


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I just received two Panatime Galaxy straps that I bought on sale and installed the black one (I also bought a blue one) on my Wenger Swiss Military Roadster 850791. I really like the look. The white sides blend well with the white stitching and I think that together they make the white on the dial and bezel pop.

The watch on its stock strap. It is a quality strap and very comfortable, with a signed buckle.









But I think this combo really makes the watch stand out. I'll likely use the old strap on another 22mm lug width watch because it is a very nice strap, especially considering the price I paid for the watch ($99 at Costco).







​


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Evening switch for dinner!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Just got it in the mail, and threw it on some cheap rubber. Quality is surprising for the price!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

You think this is a Classical sized watch?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

😊









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

On the rapid train to Narita catching a red eye back home.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Seiko Recraft , blue dial.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Citizen titanium


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

It's the turn of the sterile sub 43mm. I can attest it is truely sapphire and ceramic, as I took off the cyclops with a hammer and chisel. :-x


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ancon tank.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank goodness this and the Autozilla don't share the same box otherwise there'd be some right scraps.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ready for summer!


----------



## dkennyken (Jan 23, 2013)

My trusty work watch, "Tissot PRC200" this watch can take a serious beating!
All my other watches get pampered but this one has a hard life 😊









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Orange v-wolf zo2303


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-tec B3 Carbon dial #3/5









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## recon493 (Feb 19, 2009)

pmd56-2883


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Karlskrona Baltic Shield today on a canvas strap today! 

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Been wearing this one all morning.










I think I may switch to this one for the afternoon though.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

It's getting harder to pick another watch out of the box.

Besides, it will see its first New Moon tonight at 2259.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

C60 on Rios 1931 black Shell Cordovan. Awesome strap. Its just thick and sturdy enough to throw on this diver!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## _MS_ (Jun 25, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian 120512


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSB025










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Had the Bullhead on, but switched to the Prototipo


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Precisionist.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Spear Diver for the afternoon! 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

A warm, sunny day calls for a dial matching NATO. Hope everyone is having an enjoyable weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Few shots around my house today...they just dont build them the way they use to. 





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph







*​


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

G. Gerlach Enigma

G. Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Jacob Reynolds (Jun 4, 2016)

Anyone got any recommendations of what watch to get in the price range between 20-60 pounds


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Jacob Reynolds said:


> Anyone got any recommendations of what watch to get in the price range between 20-60 pounds


Once again - STOP HIJACKING THREADS TO ASK THIS UNRELATED QUESTION


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jacob Reynolds said:


> Anyone got any recommendations of what watch to get in the price range between 20-60 pounds












Ontopic:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Went with the OVM2 today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Love that combo.....wow!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

ultra7k said:


> Had been wanting a chrono for a while, but automatic chronos are currently out of my price range. Instead, bought this meca-quartz Seiko chrono off another member here! It's the first day on my wrist, and so far I am absolutely loving it!
> 
> View attachment 8321698


What's the reference on that one? I really like it!


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Seiko SNDA57 on Worn&Wound one piece


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

james.fort said:


> What's the reference on that one? I really like it!


Thanks!

It's the Seiko SSB031. 6T63 movement for other models in that line up.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G2-015


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## SeaL (Apr 12, 2015)

On my Seiko Recraft today


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pool day.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Pool day.


Thanks for the out of focus shot friend...

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Thanks for the out of focus shot friend...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


She wouldn't sign the consent form for posting her picture.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Started the day working at the house with my Timex weekender then a run with my fitbit (don't wear it unless i'm exercising but it has the time on it so it counts) after that a trip to the store with my Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline and now i'm relaxing with the wife and my Hamilton khaki field mechanical.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

cmann_97 said:


> Love that combo.....wow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks. Black and yellow work really well, I find.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

Snap! Me too.



SeaL said:


> On my Seiko Recraft today
> 
> View attachment 8342642


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Blumo in rotation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OM Explorer 2 for the evening!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Got lucky with some holidays so wearing a holiday watch.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Commander 300.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SRP779 on a ToxicNato.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The PRC200 sniffs at the lavender.


----------



## Soju Soldier (Jan 26, 2014)

Manchester Watch Works Tatoskok


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

Obris Morgan Explorer 2 on a Clockwork Synergy Premium Nato

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New Regia custom









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Went with the OVM2 again!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

I always remember my father, especially today -- 72 years after he landed on Utah Beach.

And so, this Bulova "Military" for D-Day.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

The ultimate affordable! Vostok Amphibia on Black Grey Nato with Murphy Coin bezel and insert.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

_Citizen Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H







_​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Turtle SRP773

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Prometheus Manta Ray. One of the best bracelets in the business...


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New Regia again today









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## Kemaal (May 28, 2014)




----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Sangdo seamaster aqua terra homage


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

About to take off...









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Thehemiman (Sep 1, 2012)

Been wearing this guy for a week straight now. Only has gained a few seconds.








Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Timex Easy Reader


----------



## Kingnog (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

The citizen nighthawk is my next watch.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

I love ❤ the Blue dial and fluted Crystal! Had to modify a link &#55357;&#56599; to fit right .1 link &#55357;&#56599; in was too loose and taken out was too tight. Only 1 small adjustment on the latch. Took the end one 1out at the adjustment side off and drilled it to fit the pin. Now it fits perfectly !


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

SRP781K1


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

This one hasn't left my wrist much in the four months since I got it -- especially once I swapped out for a more comfortable strap.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I have been so excited about my SRP777, I have barely worn this one... So I decided to put it on when I got home a bit ago..


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

GW A1100-1A3 with some changes.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Waiting to see how long the three year old can stretch out the pre-bedtime routine...


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

_*Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel








*_​


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Voted on the night hawk today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

On my wrist all week. . I'm getting stronger be the day!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Going with the Turtle 2nd day in a row 

Seiko SRP773 TURTLE by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Business trip to Finland


----------



## jerj (Mar 21, 2015)

Take care everyone!


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

hongkongtaipan said:


> _*Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel
> 
> View attachment 8367186
> 
> *_​


This is something I'm gonna get as soon as they restock. Simply gorgeous.


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Visiting Rome, Italy with my Hamilton Pan Europ!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Enigma


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

At work so I'm wearing this:










Not much of a looker but can sure take a beating... If I ever manage to break this then it's G-shock time.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

8928


----------



## Sleeken (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The REGO vintage chrono on racing leather strap! 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd rather be wearing a diver but this dressy piece called ou to me.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I got this is beat up Seiko 4004 running this morning at 10:30am. Let's see how long she lasts.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Alastor (Sep 6, 2012)

SNN151


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sleeken said:


>


Very different ..... I like it!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just in Certina DS2









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Huldra arrived yesterday


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lesterbelen (May 21, 2016)

My Seiko SNZG13 which I just got in the mail  So stoked to have this!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

All day with me.










Good night and thanks for watching.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Relic auto


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zodiac Sea Wolf










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mechanic1908 (Feb 5, 2013)

And photo wont load. Nice!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Watching warriors get a little spanking


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

Noemi97 said:


> View attachment 8380034
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the model on this one? I think I like it a lot.


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

T-Spoon said:


> What's the model on this one? I think I like it a lot.


AW1246

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

_Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210









_​


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

A little midnight watch strap swap and test on session.





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

About 2 more days until first quarter moon yippie


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Enigma

G. Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Bambino day









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## how2collect (May 10, 2016)

Luch International Mother Language Day Edition


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Newly completed Amphibirskie mod. 









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

*Bulova on a Gunny Butter.......*


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

The Orion!










https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/orio...order-discussion-3144098-12.html#post30168010


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

This one today.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Landeron compressor today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Conceptum landed yesterday, taking off for first ride


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

New rubber and deployant in to day for this Parnis.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Tisell #157 to start my day.Have a great Thursday everyone!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Grand Classic on a beautiful day.


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

Casio DW6300 Frogman on a nato

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

Lets try this again....

Casio DW6300 Frogman on a nato

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Got this off of a Craigslist friend this morning for stupid cheap.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## eg01st (Jun 9, 2016)

Seiko SNZG13K1 on Black/Red/Olive nato strap.


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Sent from private sat connection...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

After noon switch to the Shark Diver...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Just came in a few minutes ago![/ATTACH]


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

FINALLY!!!! I'M WEARING A RICCARDO!!!


----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Fenix 2 on my newborn son birthday!










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A TC Pan-Am with black bezel

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## unioninsulator (May 15, 2015)

My new toy, minus the custom strap coming at the end of the month













and dinner


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Looks like I have a thing for lume.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

The one on the left

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

The D1 is back on the bracelet for an upcoming Sunday wedding (not mine). And the knives that are going to be groomsmen gifts.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

_Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








_​


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

castlk said:


>


I was looking at this one with the mother of pearl dial. You recommend it?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

This one has been on the wrist all day..... |>









It has everything I want with a twelve-hour bezel, drilled lugs, and a different and 'original' look to it...

Its GREAT! :-d

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## Jake the Mess (Jun 4, 2014)

Diver on a hike:


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Hamilton Pan Europ in Italy










The watches i traveled to Italy with: Bulova Moonwatch with CSW bond NATO, Orient full lume Diver Mako, Apple Watch, Hamilton Pan Europ


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

Got the 333 bezel yesterday so my Amphibia has been on my wrist since and will probably continue to do so - until my newest purchase arrives early next week...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

jetcash said:


> I was looking at this one with the mother of pearl dial. You recommend it?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Yeah it's a good watch for the money if you like the style. Not familiar with the mop dial though. If it's an older version OG than it uses the 8215 Miyota movement like this one does, if it's a newer version than it more than likely has the NH35A . This particular model which is called the OG II Pirahana is very difficult to find on the used market and is considered somewhat collectable.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Mako my Friday brighter


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

In my tradition of only posting here when something new turns up. Today I present a Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope which has just blown me away.

It's 'only' 40mm which is a bit small for me these days, but works because it has practically no bezel.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

The Seiko SNZG13. It's not on its original bracelet, which I found to be too chunky for such a slim watch. Instead I out it on an oyster bracelet the slims down to 18mm at the clasp.

I think it suits it much better?









View attachment 8395442


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Thinking seiko kind of day today


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks like it's time to get married









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Yet another dress watch.


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)

Mudman multiband


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Day 8 with the new Squale. Nothing has been able to bump it off my wrist so far.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

1992 Vostok Generalskie - Factory franken.
I always like the dichotomy of "Made in the USSR" with "Russia" and the Russian flag all on the same dial.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_This sensible affordable diver for today......

*Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Excalibur*




































TGIF!
Have a great weekend everyone!
b-)​_


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Orient Ray









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

The T-Race, ready for Formula 1 Weekend in Montreal


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

new arrival .....nice watch and priced right


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Switch to the Parnis vintage pilot - bonus team umizoomi shot


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Right now I am wearing a Viable Harvest watch with a Bamboo Dial and Sandalwood Bezel on a leather strap. Less than $40, it's a beauty in my book. Looks good on my wrist, too.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Junghans Mega Voyager.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

241372 officers. The bracelet required a dremel to come off. That was first for me. Spring bars from hell.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Oris for this morning









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Titanium BL5250-02L







​


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Sinn 556 Aviation? M-30? Not sure what to call it, it it isn't an I or an A! And whatever you call it, it's awesome...in my humble opinion, of course.


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)

Again with Mudman multi band and my buddy Mario The Cat watching Euro - England x Russia and enjoying the cold weather


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

New today, very happy.


----------



## StripeyNATO (Nov 21, 2013)

A Gumtree score which arrived today. I bought it to flip but (old story and oft repeated) I like it! Damn!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Victorinox Maverick 241434 chronograph.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vance83 (Sep 12, 2015)

Lum-Tec B22


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 14, 2016)

Helgray Silverstone White:


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

Blue SAT.


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

Work watch made it into Saturday. What time is it in Dublin? I gotta know!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Seiko ABC enjoying the weekend off:


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

What time is it? Oh you know...


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

CMFord said:


> Waiting to see how long the three year old can stretch out the pre-bedtime routine...
> 
> View attachment 8366986


Alllllll night........









Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183







​


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr_tyler (Oct 30, 2014)

Seiko sarx035. Got it about a week ago and love it!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SSC017 - another one that looks like it's going to cut my hand off :roll:


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Dievas MG-1.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Travel Companion on this Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Tisell #157 for a lazy Sunday mourning...


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Out on the river today...





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Too lazy to take a current picture but this has been on my wrist all day Saturday at the lake, and all day Sunday at the neighborhood pool.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Victorinox Maverick 241441 dual time.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I am posting this photo to three different threads. Even I hate it when people do that...


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Pulsar Solar PXH227


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438







​


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Steinhart Pilot for Monday

Steinhart Pilot 44mm by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Orient Blue Ray II on a Navy w/ white stitching leather strap. Its a great versatile watch that can be dressed up or down. I also noticed a phenomenal accuracy at -2 seconds/day. It certainly is one of my favorites. The picture showcases a $200 setup, $185 for the watch and $15 for the strap. A few things about the strap- it has surpassed my expectations, superb craftsmanship, soft leather, supple to the touch with no break-in necessary. Hope you guys have a fantastic week.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg bronze; CH6.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


>


Every time you post that watch my wallet cries to me. I don't know how much longer I can resist!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The negative display looked better in pics than it does in real life - I'm not sure how well we'll get on long term.


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Every time you post that watch my wallet cries to me. I don't know how much longer I can resist!


Haha...thanks....I hope you and your wallet make the right decision. To me, its been worth every penny.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I love this watch. When I saw the first gen Monsters I could not see the appeal, however the second gen jumped out at me with the teeth indices. When they did the limited edition blue it had to be mine and it has become one of my favourites in the box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Love this dial


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Poor man's GS









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Baltic shield at night 😂









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Gigandet Speedtimer on its new bracelet.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Stop2go today.

















Edit: Please excuse the expansive view of my not-so-attractive arm -- forgot to crop before I posted.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Turtle Tuesday.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

This vintage piece with me. Perfect with cuff linked shirt.



















And here new set of cuff links.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

Seiko SRP-363


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

My Italian Sharks are getting jealous of the Commander 300 so they get some love the next few days starting with the Limited Edition No Date!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I've been wearing this Steinhart Flieger two days in a row 

Steinhart Pilot 44mm by muchacho86, on Flickr

Steinhart Pilot 44mm by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

Barry S said:


> Stop2go today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it wear smaller then the 41mm and is it a flat or domed sapphire?

For me today it's this affordable pilot watch :


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Maxmoro said:


> Does it wear smaller then the 41mm and is it a flat or domed sapphire?
> 
> For me today it's this affordable pilot watch :
> View attachment 8443890


Purely subjective but I would say the round case with "clamped on" lug design makes it wear smaller. For reference, my wrist is just under 7 inches.

The crystal is flat.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_
Gone big again today......

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49895
*









Smooth bidirectional bezel.









Indiglo off.....









Indiglo on.....









Dig the dark dial and the deep brown tinge case. Quite easier to read than I anticipated. 









Original strap with nice comfortable padding.
Just a solid cool affordable timepiece.








b-)_​


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _
> Gone big again today......
> 
> *Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49895
> ...


Nice. Where'd you buy this at?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

laff79 said:


> Nice. Where'd you buy this at?


Thanks, I simply found it on Amazon. It's the one I wanted out of the 4 or so variants, so I'm very grateful. Thought about adding the white dial version as posted above on Massdrop also but I really think I'm good with this dark dial version. I can see and read it much easier just based on the pictures I've seen but that's just me. I'm not disappointed one bit.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Today was my new to me, but previously well loved Seamaster 2255.80 Electric Blue. Bordering on the edge of affordable, even used, yet I still don't regret the purchase. Awesome to behold, and so dang comfortable.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

G-shock FTW!!!!!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm wearing my Omega Geneve Dynamic from the early 70's!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43 On Mesh


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

BigAl40 said:


> I'm wearing my Omega Geneve Dynamic from the early 70's!
> 
> View attachment 8447274


Beautiful!

It was in the early seventies that I decided I would, one day, own an Omega. (Still don't.)


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1; w' stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

Cobra de Calibre 3 bronze diver


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Sometimes you just need a right tool for the job

G. Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

I went with the Casio DW6300 on a nato for today...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Ready for a much needed car wash.










I've neglected these wheels too long.

Before,










During...










...and after:










Not perfect but it's a start.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Beautiful font on this one.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Time for a better view.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Something a bit smaller for today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Trying out the prototype NTH Scorpene










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Tutima Pacific today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

BigAl40 said:


> I'm wearing my Omega Geneve Dynamic from the early 70's!
> 
> View attachment 8447274


Nice to see this. I just bought one on auction (manual wind version). Excited to get it.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today I'm wearing Citizen 8110 aka Bullhead aka Panda aka MickeyMouse.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

White Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

MakoUSA on DrewStraps


----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)

jonathanp77 said:


> Trying out the prototype NTH Scorpene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woah.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The wind in his hair (as if) and a diver on his wrist. What more could a WIS ask for?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

53 on shark mesh. Digging this look.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sunny Day Suunto Core 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)




----------



## ianph (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Trusty Citizen perpetual calendar I use as a reference to set to.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Still appreciating this Timex and enjoying the spring season......

with the wild....


















and not so wild.








b-)​_


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

I can't compete with BevoWatch but it's high time I offered some better views behind my watches.

High tide too.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A simple custom built.

























Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Soccer time for the three year olds. My kid is actually doing pretty well.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Barry S said:


> I can't compete with BevoWatch but it's high time I offered some better views behind my watches.
> 
> High tide too.


Hey Barry S, I happen to like your view and watch. A lot.:-!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> Hey Barry S, I happen to like your view and watch. A lot.:-!


Thanks!!


----------



## Nathan Eggen (Jun 16, 2016)

This guy I got a couple weeks ago from the 5th watch co. Super entry level but decent enough


----------



## Nathan Eggen (Jun 16, 2016)

MikeyT said:


>


 I stinkin love that watch...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Worn all day...





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

my designated beater


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today I'm wearing the Orient Disk which is unique with that rotating hour dial.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

New watch has just arrived - Helberg CH6 Special Edition 

You can find more photos and unboxing on my blog 

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Dagaz Black Bay tribute. TGIF!


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

The more Deep Blues I see, the more certain I am to buy one soon. Gorgeous watch. I love that they are not over done, but the sharp contrasts make them very interesting.



castlk said:


>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngusM (Jan 25, 2013)

Not sure I'm sold on the leather Zulu for the SPC087, but oh well.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

_Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD







_​


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Crazy Friday! Wishing everyone the best! 









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

PRS 18Q


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

8928 - can't beat this for value.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The Swidu SWI-011 which arrived yesterday morning.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Alienwork made by r2d2? ;-)


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Excited about the new watch


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438







​


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Just got got today from Island Watch, Seagull 1963 acrylic lens, 38mm. My first foray into sub-40mm watch size. I'm a tad over 7" wrist.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## WatchJunky (May 20, 2016)

1982 6309-729a Pepsi in need of some love. I just picked it up today.


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

WatchJunky said:


> 1982 6309-729a Pepsi in need of some love. I just picked it up today.


Pic?


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

My new Abyss with a little patina already on a Nero Strap....1928 Martin 00-21 in the background...


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

HMT Pilot, worn for the first time. The first HMT watch I was aware of, and the one which lead me to the brand, but I found it surprisingly hard to actually get hold of one! Significantly difficult to photograph, too!

The dial perhaps looks better out of the case, or at any rate we can better appreciate its curved shape and hand-applied lume:


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Helberg CH6 Special Edition

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

Wearing my old Gucci chronograph to work today!


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's a Seiko's turn.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## WatchJunky (May 20, 2016)

As requested


----------



## WatchJunky (May 20, 2016)

sv3rr3 said:


> WatchJunky said:
> 
> 
> > 1982 6309-729a Pepsi in need of some love. I just picked it up today.
> ...


I put up a picture on the previous page


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice 503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm wearing my oft neglected Amphibia on a cheap, cut to fit, pleather strap today.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Grey Zulu on the monster makes a great gym watch


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos on NATO from Cincy Strap Works










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Orient ER2F004W










Put on leather for the doo tomorrow!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Seiko Orange Monster on a shark mesh bracelet.


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

Marathon general purpose mechanical.


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Brand new VSA Infantry Mechanical. Thinking about replacing the leather band with a steel mesh bracelet. Thoughts??


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

The ride home from work with the Mondaine.

Nice to have someone else do the driving for a change.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Just have to take the dog for a ride as soon as I get home. Switched to the Kontiki.










The closest this Kontiki will ever get to the ocean. (Wrong ocean too!)










Back to the car (yes, the dog slobbered all over the door!)


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

asosmai said:


> feeling like my grandpa right now.


What model is that one? I had one exactly like it , and lost it in a move.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

_Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue







_​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Helberg 

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Pelagos on lazy Sunday...


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tissot on a brown perlon strap


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

LT again today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

Wearing my Tissot Skeleton today!


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

My son got me this for Father's Day. It took him 30mins to switch the straps. ⌚

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

A gorgeous day on Cape Cod with the #Acionna on #natostrap from @cincystrapworks










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## WatchJunky (May 20, 2016)

How do I attach an image without the image attachment link?


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Fathers Day! Spending mine at the pool.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The OVM on its bracelet today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

New Fossil BQ2102 but can't find it on their site. Nice bronze color and a dark blue dial. $125.for 2 total including tax. 50% off plus another 20%. Deal of the week.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

This 23mm mesh wouldn't quite fit my Citizen Blue Angels but it's a decent match for this AVI-8 -- what's one millimeter?
(Not quite as obvious in person.)


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

Afternoon switch


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Movie night with the kiddos. They do like their popcorn...


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm still in shock by the value for money of this brand. My second Tisell and just look at those heated blued hands!


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Barry S said:


> This 23mm mesh wouldn't quite fit my Citizen Blue Angels but it's a decent match for this AVI-8 -- what's one millimeter?
> (Not quite as obvious in person.)


Where did you find that 23mm mesh?? I've been looking all over for an affordable one!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

_Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Titanium BL5250-02L on a Geckota rally strap







_​


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Geoff Synco said:


> Where did you find that 23mm mesh?? I've been looking all over for an affordable one!


This Amazon vendor. Very affordable -- and the price even went down since I bought it.

https://www.amazon.com/Fitbit-EXMAR...8540011&tag=vs-collectables-convert-amazon-20

Excellent quality, comes with quick release pins. Unfortunately, the Citizen I bought it for has curved strap pins which make the holes incompatible.

Originally posted here in the Heads up thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...2016-a-2728537-post29600594.html#post29600594

Warning: Visit that thread at your own risk!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Helberg CH6

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Helgray Silverstone


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning all,

This one with me today. Was way too long off the wrist. I'm thinking to get a simple NATO on it for warmer months.

What do you think?









Thanks for watching.


----------



## mrsgarkenzie (Oct 2, 2013)

Brand new!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Bulova handwinder


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

Wearing my Rado NCC101 from the early 70s today!


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos on NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

_I just changed the strap on my Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Titanium BL5250-02L from a 3-hole Geckota rally strap to a perforated rally strap by the same company.

From this:








To this:








Which strap do you think fits this watch better?_
​


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

A month later and no gain in seconds.... Quickly becoming my favorite










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fancywatchz (Jun 18, 2016)

My favorite...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Its a Mido Monday people.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Parnis 200 meter diver watch with sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel








​


----------



## WatchJunky (May 20, 2016)

SKX175 on a Bros NATO


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Full moon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamberg (Nov 23, 2010)

Cant post pics yet, but a Breitling Avenger Seawolf titanium. 

Skickat från min E5823 via Tapatalk


----------



## billm (Jun 18, 2016)

Steinhart Ocean One....


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Here is Hamilton on new strap. Perfect choice for warmer days, very comfortable.

























Thanks for watching.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Certina Tuesday. At least for the morning.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Invicta Speedway 9212 on German colors for UEFA Euro 2016!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Sitting at the laundromat. Prefer to use thier huge washers and dryers before leaving on a road trip.










Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Older pic, but this one today.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

New arrival, very happy it's perfect with no alignment issues.


----------



## WatchJunky (May 20, 2016)

Just picked up this Zodiac V Wolf today


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Tatoskok on Luminox series 8000 diver bracelet


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Custom engraved Acionna on NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

And now for something completely different.

I love this thing. Perfect for tri training and even golf tracking.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Komandirskie K65


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Grand Classic today


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Armida again tonight









Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Titus Calypsomatic tonight!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WatchJunky said:


> Just picked up this Zodiac V Wolf today


Great watch! I have a lot of zodiacs, but the v wolves are my favorite. Awesome watches.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

nordwulf said:


>


The limited edition looks great on bracelet! Congrats on getting one!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Dropped in the post today









Sent via carrier pigeon from Narnia.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

SBBN021


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Enjoying coffee this AM with my K3 on a Swiss ammo strap...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Preparing stuff for 2 days of wild camping with Fam and the Rangeman


----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

Wearing my 'large' Mondaine today on my new ostrich strap!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

A new outfit on the Snorkel 96B209 courtesy of Crown & Buckle


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A watch that can dive on a strap that can't. :-s


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Titus Calypsomatic again today 😂









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Yesterday's WRUW....



















Today's WRUW...




























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Acionna on NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Amphibia (2461B/100475) on a Cincy Strap Works NATO. First time with this one out in public and I'm really digging it:


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Victorinox 241689










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Buildin' PowerLines









Sent via carrier pigeon from Narnia.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I think I'll be wearing this all summer..


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Evening switch!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> I think I'll be wearing this all summer..


Damn...thats cool. Reminds of those LE Sinns that have same color scheme. Congrats on a great pick-up!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

......and on to the 23rd. Just arrived. Happy Thursday!


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning all,

Still with Hamilton on the new strap. Great setup, very comfortable.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

For all the Sevenfriday lovers (& haters!) out there! Wearing my new, second P1 today!


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

A nice day in the pond


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

I know, the strap is an eyesore, but it just arrived today and I didn't have any 18mm straps lying around. Soon!









EDIT for some reason the TUDOR text seems quite distorted on the photo -- rest assured it is not so IRL


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Monster time


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> I know, the strap is an eyesore, but it just arrived today and I didn't have any 18mm straps lying around. Soon!
> 
> View attachment 8528690
> 
> ...


Is it 18mm or 19mm? My oyster prince is 19mm. Just double check before ordering the strap.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Went with the Calypsomaric today again 😂

























Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Sea King 96B228 on Army Zulu


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Like a scene from "The Shining"


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice 503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Ventus Black Kite


----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Tissot PRS516 Quartz chrono on rally strap


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

This town isn't fabulous enough for the both of us...

(my daughter's new cowgirl hat - one of her birthday gifts as she turned six today!)


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

My wrist is naked and afraid.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Swiss Made LLBean Field


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

If I was a non-WIS this would be the only watch I would own. However we all have the same illness and so it isn't.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

N.O.A. 16.75 M006 with ETA 2824-2


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

_Helgray Silverstone Green








_​


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF.....made it through another week.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

While sitting in morning traffic! 

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Ancon Sea Shadow on python shoes


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

Orient M-Force


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Going Recon today with Luminox


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

On the beach.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Helberg CH6 Special Edition

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

(I'm wearing the binder clips, not the watch.)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Commander 300 on regimental stripe NATO from Zach at Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

The Grail has landed!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

Wearing two! Can't decide which one for a very wet Saturday!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

tokeisukei said:


> Wearing two! Can't decide which one for a very wet Saturday!


Right one of course. Newest release. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jajola (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

_Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph 241434








_​


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Wearing this awesome chunk of steel today! Helberg CH6 Special Edition

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr

I also posted a full review on my blog if you are interested


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Mudmaster


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today wearing Seiko Sea Urchin at Jakarta seaside restaurant.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The green Silverstone today.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos on NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Orient mako XL on gamma NATO


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Started my day with this:










Just in is my newly acquired INOX










Off to the beach fellas. Everyone have a nice weekend!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Gavox Squadron on new Borealis NATO


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

(ORIENT Mako USA)


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

The borrowed prototype of the upcoming Uhuru Ukhozi pilot, on a Hirsch Robby strap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Evening switch to Blumo on a navy ToxicNato.


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Enjoying Indycar and Pirelli World Challenge racing at Road America with my Alpha Paul Newman









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Today's lucky gem...




























Yesterday's missed post...




























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Just walked in from the great outdoors & had to shoot this.Friggin lume is NUCULAR!


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Scurfa on a late Saturday night in Manchester UK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wcso873 (Feb 5, 2015)

Good night for a Suunto Core in sunny southern Ohio.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Switching back to the Titus again 😍









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Out and about with the ocean 1 vintage dlc


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

BENRUS on home-made Bund.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

VC chrono for the weekend


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

First hour of the morning of the 26th.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning all,

Started the day with this one, but this might change later on.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This:


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

One of my most recent (and favorite) acquisitions


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Last beach day for the Baltic Shield and I. Back to reality tomorrow.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Panzera on gator.


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Parnis to close out the weekend


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Just the essentials today










Sent via carrier pigeon from Narnia.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Took the Landeron compressor for a spin in the FRS today 😃









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

This was taken hours ago but it's been on my wrist all day long...


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Nighty-night.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning and have a great day!

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Can't help it, I've been obsessed with this piece the past few days.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning all,

I'm starting the day with this watch:









PS
One can get used to Mondays while off work really ;-)

Thanks for watching.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

New week new rotation. Zodiac seadragon is looking good









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Seiko pen and pikachu


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 8559106


Nice mod, mate!


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

The delicate said:


> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


243? Superb!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

This old thing


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This vintage seiko on a nato today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue On Watchadoo


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Victorinox Maverick 241441 dual time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

rockmastermike said:


>


Great shot. Is that you spotting a WIS in the wild or you being spotted??


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

DarkShot said:


> Can't help it, I've been obsessed with this piece the past few days.


Well, can't blame you  Awesome watch!


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

"Working from home"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Selecting one of the two


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

8928.


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

New today. Better trim that strap.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

^^^^ can I borrow that watch to wear to my immigration test, so I can change to my Citizen right after I pass?


----------



## macca323 (Nov 13, 2010)

CWC Chrono


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

As I see no need to really know what time it is exactly today, I'm feeling kind of weekend with this watch:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Bulova....on a Swiss ammo...


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday on a ToxicNato.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

TC with gilt dial and proper hands on a jubilee! 

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Pogue on a leather rally from Amazon (Dassari)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Montres de luxe Milano


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

KC9112 skeleton auto.


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

My first Swatch since I was a kid...a fun addition to any collection and you can't go wrong with the price.


----------



## youngfu (Jun 24, 2016)

New member and 1st post ever, wearing fortis official cosmonaut ti with suede strap from clockworks synergy...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Afternoon switch to the Baltic shield. 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Still with this guy...on a Marine Nationale strap by Erika (http://erikasoriginals.com/shop/watch-straps-ready-to-wear.html.html)


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

youngfu said:


> New member and 1st post ever, wearing fortis official cosmonaut ti with suede strap from clockworks synergy...
> View attachment 8586170


Welcome to the forum. That is a fantastic watch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

O&W M6 on Horween today!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Turtle on a nato strap

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

muchacho_ said:


> Seiko Turtle on a nato strap
> 
> Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Love the strap. Is it comfortable. A lot of natos I find uncomfortable?

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Looking at the weather forecast for my town today I'm worried that I'll need something with water resistance. How about this watch then?









Thanks for watching all.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Seiko SKX007 + Dagaz Black/Blue "Batman" Bezel insert + Strapcode Super Jubilee Bracelet.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Mmarks9156 (Feb 2, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## adrian_nwb (Sep 10, 2015)

Vostok Bahía negra doing Black Bay stuff


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The V3 today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Say hello to the Blue Angels.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Shark mesh works


----------



## youngfu (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Beautiful morning, rockin the Retrograde today......


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Just received the Borealis Estroil 300!
Love it 😂









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## GTI1991 (Jun 20, 2016)

MIDO


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I'll play... My birth month watch - January, 1983 US Military Hamilton. That's my miniature dachshund, Zoom, in the background. We had to put her sister down about two months ago now, so she always sits with me on the couch when I get home from work and read or watch TV. Last time I'll be sharing any pics of this watch for a while as I'm planning to send it to MCWW for some TLC, ASAP. Have a great one all! 









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## earl1995lfc (Aug 4, 2013)

Erroyl Royal 300










Sent from my XT1039 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I love this watch.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Helgray Hornet w/2 piece Zulu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Some say it is a Casio day today, so here is my wrist today:









And the ones in collection:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Seiko fff today


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

What a great watch this has been....first automatic watch of value in my collection. On a burgandy Hadley Roma shell strap.





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Sea King 96B228 on an unknown, but very comfortable strap


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Found a fault on my Gurkha watch.
This is the lume time.









This is the real time.









There is no 12o clock lume. On a rotated face that's kinda important.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## AshleyMike (Jun 30, 2016)

Breitling Avenger 2 - 2015


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Montres de Luxe MILANO *today on blue strap













*


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Hamilton navy king scuba


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Halios Delfin PVD on NATO


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*- .... .. ... .. ... -- -.-- ... . .. -.- --- ... . .- ..- .-. -.-. .... .. -.* ;-)


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Estoril again today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)

Vintage GMT on gulf nato


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

Steinhart Ocean 1









Trimis de pe al meu ALE-L21 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Recon, Luminox Recon....on Bond NATO and some Boots because well, Texas!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy July 4th weekend! Red, white, and blue for me today.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

RL300 casio


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

-2 spd. Can you say amazing?


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Just got in, Geckota K3 on Breitling style super engineer.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

A badass-looking *TIMEX*_ Weekender _Chronograph. Who knew?

























And, although I am not wearing it today, I have fallen back in love with a watch I got last October, and strangely, I have fallen HARD. Weird. I just got around to calibrating it, and it is running _great_.
Solid, reliable and gorgeous...I'm wearing it almost all of the time now. It's like I got a new watch, but didn't have to spend any money...*PARNIS* (you read that right)!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Bout to start a 3-day sabbatical, while wearing my Tissot Powermatic(-al)?





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

Well, to answer more thoroughly...

Scrubs, cowboy boots and my Oris Carlos Coste Limited on an Orange Rubber strap 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Canada Day. Have a great long weekend.


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Finally got a mesh bracelet to put on my Victorinox Infantry Mechanical and I love it


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Working on an early dinner (or is it late lunch?) with my favorite steak timer.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Seiko Sarb


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just in ...... Orient









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Double Russian tonight.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

My Orient Black Mako XL on a Holben's strap that I just love.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

My small collection is SOOO happy to have this watch in it's ranks!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Ocean Ghost for Saturday*


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

New catch, Seiko SBDN028 Solar Tuna

Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Same watch and strap combo 4 days in a row. Unprecedented.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Zodiac v-wolf on one of my new $5 Geckota straps


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Tissel 43mm flieger on a newly brushed H link bracelet. I think it works quite well?

























this is how polished the bracelet was before it met Mr. Scotchbrite 

View attachment 8321338


----------



## heingericke (May 30, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Zodiac v-wolf on one of my new $5 Geckota straps


It's like it was made for it.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

heingericke said:


> It's like it was made for it.


Completely agree. I knew it was going on the vwolf when I saw it.


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*lou........Lume&#55357;&#56860;*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning watch Bulova 96B158


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Industrial strength Smiths PRS-40

Caught just as a blustery squall came in through the loft window !!

Ah the wonders of an English summer....


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Every Saturday should be like this.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Loving my proximity at the moment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Very proud of myself for resisting yesterday's episode of Kontiki-mania. The blue dial version was calling my name. Had to wear this one today.










Forgot to fix the date yesterday!! Excuse me, I have a few watches to tend to.


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Field watch on a new perlon strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Momentum Cobalt Lite


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Zhufeng and me heading out for brunch.


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

(Citizen Signature Grand Touring Automatic - NB0070-57E )


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I've had this set an hour earlier than it should be all day...oops.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This may be low on the pecking order, but it is so comfortable and easy to wear. One of the weekend favorites.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Wrong thread


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Solar Tuna SBDN028

Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Watching the sun go down while eating fish & chips at Kariotahi beach.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OVM 1.0


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Zodiac Speed Dragon on Geckota rally strap


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Sleeken (Dec 19, 2015)

Black PVD Nighthawk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Cocktail Time. My favourite SARB and probably my favourite dress watch.


----------



## Rygen (Jul 28, 2012)

Modded Seiko today. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Weather is not participating for an intended pool day.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca; DLC Torpedo on stingray shoes. It's as dangerous as it sounds... xD


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Yesterday with Victorinox in Germany colors and today with ARMIDA A2 on Hirsch orange


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos on NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

It's a WIS Dad morning...


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 14, 2016)

Embracing the grey on my OVM 2 with a "vintage" black leather band from Strapco:


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

Its a SARB Sunday

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sadly no fish pics...

...good afternoon none the less.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday evening watch, good old Timex.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## aardwolf.sg (Apr 18, 2015)

My modded dual watch Gravity Master and Nabu smart watch both on one band 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Red, White & Blue for Murica...Happy Independence Day!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Only missing some red.....








Maybe we'll have watermelon at the cookout later.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Artix date:


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

PRIM TV ...


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Red White & Blue
Happy 4th Everyone. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My grail

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Red and white and blue, happy 4th of July


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

Redbull Infiniti Casio Edifice

Trimis de pe al meu ALE-L21 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Orient Open Heart trying a stainless band for looks.....really liking it


















Sent via carrier pigeon from Narnia.


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hexa Osprey On Canvas


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

......and another blue.


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Victorinox on very comfortable strap from Crown & Buckle


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

779 black monster


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex Expedition T49822 Military Bullseye









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Wearing the blacked-out SKX007 today.


----------



## dzilla (Feb 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Love my new toy 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My first modern Amphibian!








Brushed the top of the case to give it a little contrast with the bezel and polished sides; love it.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Today is two watch day









Sent via carrier pigeon from Narnia.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Earlier today..


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

MM300

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Aquis date DLC


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

Son of a ....., I'm sick of these dolphins...










Sent from my E5823


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I know! Let's play spot the piece of fluff under the glass (I'll give you a hint it's between the 7 and 9 markers.)


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

SNZH53


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Got both the watch and the *Hadley-Roma*_ mesh_ bracelet for under thirty dollars (saved about fifty bucks) right before Christmas...

























That is today's wearer, but I just got this...













...in last week. I am surprised by how much I like these tough, inexpensive watches. Quartz pieces aren't supposed to have this much personality.

The mesh on the first one makes it for me, and the chrono just looks badass. If you ain't got one, I urge you to do so.

The _Weekender_. Not just for weekends anymore. In fact, *TIMEX*...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Giving this back to my boss today. All clean and working.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

SNE109. I've come to like the polished bezel but I think it would better with dark blue one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Hammy Jazzmaster


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's been this one lately. It's one of those watch that makes you question as to what's the point of the other watches in your collection. 
It has a classic look, easy to read uncluttered dial, nice size date window, and just a spot on time keeper with a smooth sweeping second hand. 





















































b-)​_


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpscott84 (Sep 12, 2014)

1977 Seiko Turtle 6309-7049


----------



## cpscott84 (Sep 12, 2014)

kinglee said:


> SNE109. I've come to like the polished bezel but I think it would better with dark blue one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man that orange and dark blue would look amazing together


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Drink up.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Earlier...


















Right now...









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

Sweet Max Bill...

Tell me more about this strap....



ninzeo said:


>


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Fireman Racer Black


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Just got it today! Eterna Kontiki Four Hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

SBBN015 Tuna

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Timex #3

Is three the start of an addiction?


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

775 on an olive ToxicNato.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ringo16 (May 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

old ass 1969 Timex Skindiver



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vintage Silvana chrono today










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I was gonna wear something else today so I wouldn't post this watch again, but then I discovered that I didn't want to.

Getting such a kick out of a watch this, erm...cost effective is pretty cool.



































​


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Blue INOX. Brown Nato strap








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

rameezhanslo said:


> Blue INOX. Brown Nato strap
> View attachment 8673898
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice jacket!

Here's me today. Bonnetto is the best.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

At the beach this week. I brought 9 watches but can't seem to get away from this one other than putting on the white G-Shock a couple times. It's just too perfect a summer beach piece for me to wear something else.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

jonathanp77 said:


> Vintage Silvana chrono today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice & the ArtisianStrapCo? shoes are a perfect combo

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Incoming: Borealis Seafarer II


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> very nice & the ArtisianStrapCo? shoes are a perfect combo
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Good eye! Yes it's from artisanstrapco.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This one on a very nice rubber strap
Mako wrist A by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Archimede 42A pilot today...




























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Chr Ward Trident Pro 600 GMT - 38mm:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Solar Tuna SBDN028

Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Would you believe the same Orient Mako as yesterday? You should!
MAY switch to the Seiko 5 by Yobokies without a second hand before leaving the house again.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF! Seiko SRP779 for me today.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## dzilla (Feb 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Just love this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Armida A7

9 :15 pm Manchester UK !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Citizen Altichron on a 2 piece Zulu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I am beginning, starting today, a 22-day voyage of discovery.

I will be posting my watches in the daily *WRUW*_? in alphabetical order!_

So, please join me for the very exciting first day of this pointless exercise.

Please remember to keep your head and arms inside the ride at all times,

and, as always...*No wagering!*

Our odyssey begins with a familiar favourite, the *CASIO *_Edifice _Not-Speedmaster.




























That was exhilarating, wasn't it, folks?

We can now all look forward to en edge-of-your-seat, white-knuckled

next three weeks.

Until tomorrow, my unwittingly captive audience, I bid you _adieu... _​


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HAGWE errbody!










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

This was waiting when I got home.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Right now I'm wearing my Bulova Precisionist on a "tow-a-boat" thick and strong TechSwiss strap that is blue with huge stitching. Looks good to me.















Have a great day and remember to be kind.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sinn 103 sapphire:


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Waiting on tires.....casual Saturday...


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Steady yourselves.

Pour yourself a drink if you have to...

It is DAY TWO of...

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order*!!!

Today, we have what must certainly be my most modest wrist adornment:



















...the *CASIO *_F-91W_, AKA the "terrorist's watch." It, uh...tells the time!

Take a calming breath, people. There is nowhere to go from here but _UP._


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Still wearing my new 8926ob, hanging with my buddy Otis. He is getting older (13), but still hangs with me.

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Waiting on tires.....casual Saturday...

View attachment 8692250


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Day watch


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

Relo60 said:


> Day watch


Fighter of the Night Watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one for yard work.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Goodnight!!!


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko 5 on camp nylon.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on an awesome RIOS1931 mocha shell cordovan strap.





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

A little bit of afternoon lume.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Coffee with the Turdle


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Askofu said:


> Right now I'm wearing my Bulova Precisionist on a "tow-a-boat" thick and strong TechSwiss strap that is blue with huge stitching. Looks good to me.
> 
> View attachment 8687290
> View attachment 8687298
> ...


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One for the day.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

decisions, decisions...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

SNZG09


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Tissot Powermatic 80 titanium...always a good wearing, light weight watch with an incredible bracelet.




























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Porch life.


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

That_Turtle said:


> Porch life.


Mmmm, old bay.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm on my phone and don't do tapatalk. 
Aviator AVW 7770G58 Chronometer Quartz.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jackalo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

somery said:


>


What bracelet is that of you don't mind sharing?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna on a ToxicNato in my happy place.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Seiko 7002


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

Jackalo626 said:


> What bracelet is that of you don't mind sharing?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


It's a William Jean super oyster. I'm not sure if he still sells them new, but if you search for wjean super oyster on eBay or Google, you can probably find them. They have a Seiko branded clasp which is pretty cool.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Wake the neighbours, kids, because it's DAY THREE of...

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order*_!!!_

Sadly, on this Christian day of rest, I am wearing and posting a watch that does not encourage sloth
in the least...

The endlessly useful and tough-as-nails 
*CASIO* GW7900B-1 _G-Shock

_



























This is my second *G *in almost fourteen years, and the only reason I'm still not using the first one is because the integrated SS
bracelet failed. Fear not, though, my buddy took that watch from me, removed the bracelet altogether, and velcroed it over
the non-working clock in his old-ass *TOYOTA *_Camry_ where it is still telling the time even as we speak.

I really dig *CASIO* as a wristwatch manufacturer, as dollar-for-dollar their products are consistently unbeatable. They will be 
getting dough off of me until the end of time, so long as they basically just keep on doing what they do. I am a fan.

Also, this model *G* is sported on the wrist of Dr. Jackson Avery on _Grey's Anatomy_. Have you seen the watches the doctors
wear on that show? *IWC*s and *ROLEX*es and *OMEGA*s, oh my! *IWC* is so prominently featured that I have begun to suspect
they are slipping the producers of the show money under the table. So when I saw Dr. Avery sporting my *G* on many occasions,
it confirmed something that I have always suspected...

I could _totally_ be a doctor.

Welp, that's it for today, folks; it's been real.

See ya tomorrow!


----------



## nevada1995 (Dec 24, 2014)

Same as yesterday


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Patio life!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Matches my pajamas.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

a new day, a new coffee : ETHIOPIA SIDAMO KILENSO MOKINISA "GUJI", a new watch for this week ... 

View attachment 8709794


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello all,

This nice vintage Citizen on wrist today. I think it works well with that bracelet. It came on black leather originally.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

G-14


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Newly arrived Geckota K1 V28


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko 5. One piece nylon. Etc.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Today we have a seminal, not-to-be-missed episode of...

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order *(day 4)!!!

On this fine Monday, I have the pleasure of wearing an affordable
so well-liked that it has attained semi-legendary status...

This is the final *CASIO *(for now) of my collection, and it's a right
crackerjack, it is:





































Good to 200m, good bezel action, screw-down crown and unbelievable build-quality for the price...the _MDV-106_ is 
every bit the bargain that so many (myself included) say it is.

I got mine for thirty-seven dollars right before Christmas, and double that amount would not be at all an unreasonable 
price for this watch. Hell, I wish I'd bought two of them at that price.

Yet _another_ *CASIO* triumph, go figure. I love this thing, and do not hesitate in the slightest recommending it as a
grab-and-go quartz or a daily beater.

That is it for today, you kooky kids! I gotta go do actual work now.

Until tomorrow, my fellow addicts...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Mido Monday on a black Hirsch Merino strap.





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

Casio Frogman from the cockpit. I wanted to get these up last night but things got busy. Still rockin it today though.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Birth year Seiko 7002, on my way home after work.










Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Delmar TSAR-alike


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Poolside









Sent via carrier pigeon from Narnia.


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Brand new (to me) Seiko Chronograph on a Hirsch strap. The GPS coordinates on the strap are for the Hirsch headquarters in Austria.















Have a great day and remember to be kind.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Askofu said:


> Brand new (to me) Seiko Chronograph on a Hirsch strap. The GPS coordinates on the strap are for the Hirsch headquarters in Austria.
> 
> View attachment 8718274
> View attachment 8718290
> ...


That is an awesome combination. Well done sir. Well done.


----------



## Oulra (Jul 11, 2016)

Expedition like a new kid


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Orthos!









Sweet Bombfish caseback and all...


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

So today with me is this Pulsar on great Seiko movement. Accurate, hacking second, ease of date setting. Just great.









For ones that did follow my last post, here is the first mechanical clock I bought:









Sorry for bit of off topic in this thread.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Scubapro 700 Ti









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Hamilton Navy Pioneer on Rios1931 shell cordovan strap. Very awesome strap...and watch.





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

009 looking good.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko Quartz Chrono on nato


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

It's a "grab and go Quartz" kinda day for me...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Howdy! You are in for a rushed and hurried treat today, as it is DAY FIVE of...

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order*!!!

We have, on this fine Tuesday, a watch given to me by my dad, who obviously 
thinks I'm still eight-years-old...



















Now, there's nothing wrong with a _Mickey Mouse_ watch; that castrated rodent is an American institution. I remember *LORUS* made some that were quite nice (and 
had Mickey's hands telling the time the way God intended).

This is not a *LORUS*. Truth be told, I put this under "D" for _Disney _because nowhere in or on the watch or its box/other materials is there a name. Seriously.

But, I am posting ALL of my watches, so I ain't skipping any.

One thing that bothers me, though, is that my dad didn't make the simple connection that, were I to identify with *any *_Disney_ character, it would be _
Donald Duck_ .

And yes, I am aware of how disturbing that is. That's...that's one angry duck.


----------



## dzilla (Feb 2, 2016)

Trusty Casio MDV 106 for a day with the kids 









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## aussierob78 (Mar 8, 2016)

Picked up this Bulova yesterday. Quite stoked with it. I know it's a cheapie, but I think it's quite nice!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wore this 30th Anniversary Rangeman tonight racing at Dartmouth in Lasers. Finished 2,2,1 and was beat by my wife who had finishes of 1,1,2 out of 9 boats.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wore this 30th Anniversary Rangeman tonight racing at Dartmouth in Lasers. Finished 2,2,1 and was beat by my wife who had finishes of 1,1,2 out of 9 boats.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Just bought this Geckota dark blue strap. Tried it first on my Hamilton Navy Pioneer and then tested it out on the SARW013. I absolutely love the 'black & blue' look here....the white/silvery stitches match the roman numerals perfectly. Curious what others think. Kind of hard to capture the color just right with indoor lighting but here goes...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good day everyone,

Here is the Orient that I'll be wearing today.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


>


I'll join you today


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussierob78 (Mar 8, 2016)

Bradjhomes said:


>


What model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

aussierob78 said:


> What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SARB005


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't particularly like Chronos. But when the hands are CLEARLY seen they aren't so bad.
I'm attempting to get another link so I can wear the bracelet that came on my pawn shop Citizen. But until then I will soldier on with the Orient Black Mako.
If I could just get a few tools I could make the Seiko 5 functional again!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

View attachment 8732778

View attachment 8732786

View attachment 8732794


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## charlesfung (Jun 30, 2016)

Rolex Air King


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome to a magical DAY SIX of...

_*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order*!!!

It is short and sweet today, folks; it was pretty, so I bought it...



















See ya tomorrow!_


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC075 solar chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Today Im going Designer with this Nautica Spettacolare Chrono. Ijust love the dial on this one.










Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

cmann_97 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Ive been eyeing that Certina on Amazon...i like the color scheme but Ive also bought two watches, the SARW013 and Alpinist, lately with gold so Im being cautious on that front. Might pick up a different colored Precidrive tho.

Looks good!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

LLBean on perlon.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

For this afternoon .... Orient









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Original Benarus Moray Dart dial










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just got this as well as a Seiko Recraft for doing a job for someone. I told him I'll work for watches. He said, "good I have 200". Its good to have friends with the same interest. He has Rolex's and PP but would not pay with one of those. Wonder why.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

View attachment 8738274

View attachment 8738330


Just got this as well as a Seiko Recraft for doing a job for someone. I told him I'll work for watches. He said, "good I have 200". Its good the have friends with the same interest. He has Rolex's and PP but would not pay with one of those. Wonder why.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Gotta stop using my phone. Seems to always double the posts.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Lume of doom! This Momentum fixer-upper just arrived.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Light weight for the bike. 









Sent via carrier pigeon from Narnia.


----------



## aussierob78 (Mar 8, 2016)

Another pawn shop score, I love the skeleton design on this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Black Hi top converse all stars,black socks.Unmentionable, jean shorts (come to my knee loose) a dark grey T shirt size large with MYCOGEN SEEDS printed in red over the left breast.On my left wrist a Vostok Amphibia with a Zissou dial in a 710 case(i'm sure now)on a black thick leather ralleye strap from Fossil.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

The stock Momentum dive strap is WAY too big for me. Tried it on a mrw one instead. Looks pretty smart!









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Clothes shopping with the wife...









Sent via carrier pigeon...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Borealis ScorpionFish #RetroModernism






















*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hurkoj (Mar 26, 2016)

Helberg bronze still on my wrist


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Day with Hamilton.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Day-glo nato...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Vroom vroom


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Aquis looking good in its orange glory.


----------



## kevtherev (Jun 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Classic 90s Marine Star. Not a scrtatch, stole it on ebay for $28


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Happy Thursday


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just in...... Lum-tec B33









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

... another ...


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_This one. It's been legit as is since straight out of the box and affordable to boot.....












































b-)​_


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

DAY SIX of:

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Watches in Alphabetical Order*!!!

is upon us!

Now, Keith, you might say, "Because I have a mind like a steel trap, I remember that yesterday was that pansy pink* 
FOSSIL* of yours. Going alphabetically, how can today _possibly_ be *CITIZEN*?"

Before you go blaming America's public schools, I have an explanation that will explain everything satisfactorily.

This is the watch I bought on *amazon *_Prime Day _and it just arrived!


Item(s) Subtotal:$112.99Shipping & Handling:$0.00Prime Savings:-$33.90-----Total before tax:$79.09Estimated tax to be collected:$5.54-----*Grand Total:**$84.63*
​









...and I absolutely love it _immediately_. It is my very first *CITIZEN *(sure took me long enough), and aside from the strap,
which will be replaced with a brown *HIRSCH* very soon, it is exactly what I wanted. I might like the size (39mm? In this 
day and age?) best; absolutely the perfect size. I am extremely pleased with this product, especially for the micro-price I
paid.




























All right, I'm not gonna go on and on about a product with which all of you are probably familiar (and if you ain't, my advice is _get familiar_),
but I do love the thing...

Anyway, tomorrow, we will be back on track with real alphabetization. You can relax now.

Here's a hint: Tomorrow you have a "K" watch comin' atcha!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Monster in the chuck.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> ...and I absolutely love it _immediately_. It is my very first *CITIZEN *(sure took me long enough), and aside from the strap,
> which will be replaced with a brown *HIRSCH* very soon, it is exactly what I wanted. I might like the size (39mm? In this
> day and age?) best; absolutely the perfect size. I am extremely pleased with this product, especially for the micro-price I
> paid.
> ...


Looks great. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris1987 (Jan 26, 2013)

New arrival so I think that this warrants an afternoon watch change.

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Sinn 104 on a new nylon strap from watch Gecko. 
In the background is the streets of







Florence, Italy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Francois Pralus Colombie Trinitario 75%  and ETHIOPIA SIDAMO KILENSO MOKINISA "GUJI"


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Budget Breguet?


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

1st Edition Bernhardt Corsair ( Swiss ETA ) #USA #FredHead


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning,

This Citizen needs some light and wrist time today:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

Love The Sea And The Earth!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

jovani said:


>


Love the color combo and skinny bezel insert...more info about this watch please...availability?


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Well unexpected change on a wrist. I was out and about today and spotted this thing one in second hand shop. Watch in near new condition at just great price. As I had my eye on this watch before I couldn't believe I got the chance to buy it. Now it is with me.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Love my OM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

It's almost cocktail hour......


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh, boy, we have hit the one-week mark of my exciting series...

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order *!!!

Today, we have a watch that genuinely surprised me with its solid build
and (gasp!) accuracy. For thirty-seven dollars, this *KOMANDIRSKIE* by 
*VOSTOK*...










...really earned my respect and clued me in to how much I like hand-wind only models.

The applied Arabic numerals, flawless dial-finish (really!) and the instant date-change at
midnight do an admirable job of making me forget that one could buy this watch with a *Ziploc*
bag filled with random coins.

I wear this Russkie _quite _a bit and so it has taken a bit of a beating, but she ain't let me down yet!










This *KOMANDIRSKIE *really is a watch that I feel like I don't have to sell too hard.

I mean, really...For under forty bucks, why the hell _wouldn't _you buy one?

I'll see you watch-crazed folks again tomorrow...

*EDIT: *I have laboured all-day under the delusion that it is the 16th. I hate when this happens, especially
when this watch has no "quick-set" date, nor can you go backwards (*NOW *I start talkin' smack about this
cool little tank of a watch), so I have to go ALL THE WAY AROUND again to the 15th.

On a positive note, tomorrow is gonna feel like a free extra day, like a leap-year I didn't see coming. Dammit.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

My latest Skone, which arrived yesterday. Not as good as its name suggests when it comes to satisfying hunger, but a pleasant watch with a Seiko/Epson movement for not much more than the price of a...scone.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Phantom


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The poor sick Seiko 5 now has an hour hand only. This watch is on my wrist on a strap I never really liked on my Timex.
Citizen eco drive AA by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Of to bed with my new SNK.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

No change since yesterday evening. Really great and comfortable watch. I absolutely love the gold indexes and how they reflect light. Second hand is good looking as well.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Breitling earlier, Bulova Precisionist before I go to bed.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Weekend 

Seiko ReCraft SNKM97 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#SeaDragon #Borealis #StrapcodeSE2


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

SNK807. Really happy with it on this new Indian strap, as I found the original canvas one too light and insubstantial for the watch.


----------



## rx_prime (Feb 16, 2006)

This is what I am wearing today.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Whoa, nelly! It's DAY EIGHT of the emotional roller-coaster ride I like to call:

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order*!!!

Today we journey to the land of free health-care, wonderfully violent ice-
based sports and Justin Beiber...Oh, er...just focus on the first two.






Brings a tear to your eye, don't it?

I really dig the watch company *MOMENTUM*. Calling their wares "good for the money" is doing them a disservice.










These bargain wristpieces are tough, _not _just "tough for what they are." I'd like to get one of their autos soon.

This model, called the _Base-Layer...

_









...has a lovely sandwich-dial that I did not manage to capture at all (hey, I'm no Reno) and a little ticking propeller that I fell for.










For fifty bucks, this grab-and-go quartz is a show-stealer. The lume isn't worth spit (my only gripe), but when I re-lume this sucker,
the sandwich-dial is gonna look _otherworldly_!

That's it for today, my online mates!

Stay tuned...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

...waiting for the boss at BJs
... 









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Victorinox 241434 today (old pic)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

New Eulit perlon...



















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Zenton M45 w' stingray/Maddog combo


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

somery said:


>


My wife is terrified of those things. She knows that they're empty, but still.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello,

3rd day on my wrist. Excellent watch, great quality of build. I can't compare side to side, but I've seen Signature Grand Touring and Signature Grand Classic watches from Citizen and I think the quality is there, I'm sure the indexes are the same. Truly great purchase this piece.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Phantom #Rubber


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Zizu73 (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Getting meshy with the trident


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

PM watch.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_This very affordable.......

Vostok Amphibia









Good weekend watch....









It's getting there.....









...and we're golden.








b-)​_


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Huddle up, kids! It's time for another explosive episode (DAY NINE) of:

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order!!!

*I liked Canada so much yesterday that I've decided (well, the alphabet has, anyway)
to stay there. Here is my other* MOMENTUM *watch, the _Torpedo_:*










*I bought it ($50!) off of a fella who bought it, wore it a couple of times, and decided it wasn't for him (all the marks on it are mine).

I like the mint-green hour-markers and while I am not usually a fan of watches that display the date the way this one does,what can I tell ya? It works on this piece. 
Also, *MOMENTUM *puts the most comfortable _NATO _straps I've ever worn on their watches (the guy threw in a Bond strap, as well...fifty bucks!).

Basically, it's tough, accurate and cool-looking and I like it very much. It actually gets comments when I am out and about, which I always enjoy.
*









*This will be, regrettably, our last day in the great White North, so I'd like to buy you all breakfast at *Timmy Horton's.

*See ya there (and see you tomorrow!).


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio Day

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Coffee Time









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EQS500DB-1A1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Flieger Sunday...





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> Huddle up, kids! It's time for another explosive episode (DAY NINE) of:
> 
> *Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order!!!
> 
> ...


This has been quite the white-knuckled thrill ride you've taken us on. Like your watches sir, you've delivered more than promised!

Kudos to you and your unnecessary formality to an otherwise informal thread. :-!

Effort makes this thread much, much more interesting.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Ive been eyeing that Certina on Amazon...i like the color scheme but Ive also bought two watches, the SARW013 and Alpinist, lately with gold so Im being cautious on that front. Might pick up a different colored Precidrive tho.
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's a great watch!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

On my wrist for more than a week now. Lovin' it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussierob78 (Mar 8, 2016)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8778842
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my 'must get' watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The accurate Citizen Eco Drive is on a truly horrid rubber strap from Walmart.
Therefor I have a nice choice of an Orient Mako or an Aviator Chrono.

It is almost certain that the Orient rides!


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Victorinox shinning bright


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

Well a short month off from work came to an end and had to put on something with the suit. Quickly ended up with this one. It's quartz so was ready to go.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rcknrllguitar (Aug 16, 2015)

Seiko on a Worn & Wound Model 2 premium.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Skinny wrist + titanium watch = marriage made in heaven.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Im not very good at using props, but my W&W pose is killer!




























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Old favorite. New battery.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jumezei (Jul 18, 2016)

Ultra affordable for a afternoon walk with my doggy.

Infantry big crown on a black rubberstrap




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This Obris Morgan impressed me, still thinking I should get one.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Im not very good at using props, but my W&W pose is killer!


That watch will be part of my collection some day. Came so close on Amazon Prime day when the blue dial version and the sweep seconds version were 30% off -- but not that one. 

Meanwhile, this silver dial/blue hands Grand Classic will keep me happy (along with the white/blue KonTiki.)

Apparently, I have a type.









Forgive me. I don't have the watch OR the pose.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Seiko SNDA57 on a Black Clockwork Synergy Heavy Nato Watch Strap.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Giddyap! It is DAY TEN of:

_*Keith Pointlessly Posts his Collection in A*__*lphabetical Order*_!!!

What can I say about the *ORIENT *_Mako _that you haven't heard?










The first time I saw the _Blue Mako_, it actually freaked me out. Years earlier, I had drawn a sketch of what a diver designed by me would
look like. Save for the day-crown at 2 o'clock, the *ORIENT *_Mako _WAS that watch; I mean, it was so very close that I could scarcely
believe it. I wish I could find that sketch, y'all would be like, "Daaaaaaaamn."

So, obviously, the _Mako_ has the looks I wanted, I was not, however prepared for the amazing quality of the thing. You shouldn't be able to 
buy a watch this nice for $107 (its historical low-price up until about eight months ago). I love you, *amazon*.

I have since replaced the quite good bracelet it came on with the terrific *Strapcode *_Super Engineer II_, which is now my favourite 
bracelet of all-time (get one!).










Beautiful (oh, that blue starburst dial!), tough as nails and respected by the watch community at-large, the _Mako_ is one of my favourites, as
it actually lives up to the hype. My original _Blue_ _Mako _has been single digit accurate right out of the box, and I have put this poor watch
through hell since day one.

In short, I dig the original *ORIENT *_Blue Mako_. I dig it hard, baby!

That's all the time we have for today folks! Although I'm sure that DAY TEN exhausted you, I'll _be back tomorrow_ (how menacing)!!!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Barry S said:


> That watch will be part of my collection some day. Came so close on Amazon Prime day when the blue dial version and the sweep seconds version were 30% off -- but not that one.
> 
> Meanwhile, this silver dial/blue hands Grand Classic will keep me happy (along with the white/blue KonTiki.


The blue dial is smokin' hot too but has that pesky white date wheel. I'd love to see how those inky white hours numerals look close up though.

If the chrono version was in a 40 mm case, I'd definitely splurge for it if looking for this style. The additional sub-dials and all their additional inky numeral goodness....









Great watch though...hope you find it on sale.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Barry S said:


> That watch will be part of my collection some day. Came so close on Amazon Prime day when the blue dial version and the sweep seconds version were 30% off -- but not that one.
> 
> Meanwhile, this silver dial/blue hands Grand Classic will keep me happy (along with the white/blue KonTiki.)
> 
> ...


When a man owns that gorgeous *CITIZEN* (the price on it, a _genuine _luxury watch through and through, is unbelievable), there shouldn't be weeping
emoticons anywhere near it







.

I needs me one of them there *CITIZEN *_Signature Series_ wristwatches. Badly.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> inky numeral goodness....
> 
> View attachment 8786226
> 
> .


There's a phrase you don't hear often -- but oh so appropriate.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> When a man owns that gorgeous *CITIZEN* (the price on it, a _genuine _luxury watch through and through, is unbelievable), there shouldn't be weeping
> emoticons anywhere near it
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Keith. It's all  for the Citizen.

 is just Amazon toying with my emotions.

I have just used up my emoticon quota for the rest of my life.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

MorseCode.._.._.. said:


> Victorinox shinning bright
> 
> View attachment 8781722


You've got the shinning, boy!









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Today this one:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vostok Komandirskie


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Invicta 9212, the details on the face are so much better in person! I know Invicta gets a lot of heat, a lot of it warranted, but a sharp looking piece that doesn't break the bank is alright with me!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

A158


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

IMO this watch and strap make a great team.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Monster


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Zixen Zulu UTC









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpina on an olive ToxicNato.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## linuxs (Jun 20, 2015)

Vostok k35 world time









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't really need an excuse to go with this one but it is a full moon tonight.










Hoping to actually taste one of these peaches before the squirrels get them.










Not likely.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Barry S said:


> I don't really need an excuse to go with this one but it is a full moon tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phenomenal watch. Simply amazing.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

tygrysastyl said:


> Phenomenal watch. Simply amazing.


Thanks! I never get tired of this one. The dial is truly something to behold.

And it's HAQ to boot. Hasn't lost (or gained) a second in two months.

It's even got decent lume.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Taking the Timex for the first time to the office.

Loving it so far.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Barry S said:


> I don't really need an excuse to go with this one but it is a full moon tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got my eyes on one of those.....how do you like it?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Back to my B33









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

cmann_97 said:


> Got my eyes on one of those.....how do you like it?


I love everything about it. Stunning dial, easy to read, excellent chrono function, comfortable, quality leather with butterfly deployant, and dead-on-balls accurate (an industry term.)

If you're ready, Joma currently has several versions in stock (including this one.) Code PHONE20 will take $20 off.

http://search.jomashop.com/search#w=certina ds 8


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Villains beware!

DAY ELEVEN of:

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order*!!!

is upon us!

Now, yesterday is displayed the old guard, one of my very favourites, the *ORIENT *_Mako_:










Today, we have a "new and improved" version of the old gal...










...the *ORIENT *_Mako USA._

She's got an improved 120-click bezel (and insert), drilled lugs, sappire crystal, solid end links and MUCH improved lume:










While the original will always be number one in my heart, I cannot ignore the fact that this thing got it all right, except maybe for the .5mm recessed
sapphire crystal (I got over it, though).

The white dial definitely speaks to me, and it says "I'm really, really pretty."

It has the Caliber 46943, same as her older sister, and that's just fine with me, they both gain seconds in the single digits daily, and I can't complain about that.










The drilled lugs and solid end-links are both great to have (the original was a good bracelet with nightmarish end-links, this is the same
bracelet with very snazzy end-links.

The dial is one of my all-time favourites and I love how tough and durable the piece is as a whole.










Needless to say, I am quite smitten with my _Mako USA_ and the pittance it cost to obtain. This is A LOT of bang-for-your-buck, folks.

Anyway, I rambled on quite long en...BONUS DOGGY! :



















That's Amy. She is one of my very best friends and I am shamelessly using her to _cute-up _my post.

Yes, I am ashamed of myself; and yes, I will see you all tomorrow...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Karlskrona Baltic Shield on bond nato!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Trying to order one right now - on sale......


Barry S said:


> I love everything about it. Stunning dial, easy to read, excellent chrono function, comfortable, quality leather with butterfly deployant, and dead-on-balls accurate (an industry term.)
> 
> If you're ready, Joma currently has several versions in stock (including this one.) Code PHONE20 will take $20 off.
> 
> Jomashop - Search


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Just finished building this one!

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Evening watch, Seiko Solar SNE394


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

My current favorite....the Sarw013.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

1st generation 'Corsair' ( ETA) #Bernhardt


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Photo taken earlier this morning but only now I was able to upload it.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Off work already so now time for lunch, cold beer as weather in UK is really hot, Mah Jong session and change of watch to this:










Great, day.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

With a little luck this will be down enough on power to allow it to hack.
If I start the day spot on it's close enough.
Mako wrist A by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 8799946
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Would look stunning on a mesh strap

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Still wearing the skx027 fff mod since last night.
Love the smaller size and slim profile









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seiko SRP775 on a black ToxicNato.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

​... I'll be boring, but I like it too ...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Glycine 3890









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko 5


----------



## purplegiraffe (Feb 20, 2013)

Wore the ESQ today


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

New member for my family. 









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Hide the children and the women-folk!

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order* (DAY TWELVE...Sweet *****, really?)!!!

...is rollin' into town.

Today, I humbly bring before you a polarising watch (well, brand really). I give you the *PARNIS* _Moon-Phase_...










I did my reading on *PARNIS *before the purchase; so much so, that after a while I decided to tally up the approximate hours I had spent reading about the brand,
and using the American minimum wage as a guideline, ciphered that I could have bought a really, *really *nice food processor with the sweet paycheck that I
was _never_ going to receive.

That was it. I kinda said to myself, "You are being nutty. The goldarn thing only costs $105." Yes, I give myself little pep-talks to achieve clarity from time to time.

So, I bought it and even commemorated the event with an [unboxing](PARNIS Moon-Phase - Album on Imgur).

"Pleased" is not the right word to describe the product that I received. So, I am gonna go with "shocked." The dial, even under a loupe, is nearly flawless, and the 
Arabic numerals and hands, while not actually heat or chemically blued, are close enough for my liking. Also, the finish on this watch is worlds nicer than it has any
right to be. The brushed areas of its stainless steel case are even and consistent, and the polished bezel is free from any noticeable scratches or defects (well, it
_was_ when I got it, but I wear this watch a lot). Even the stock strap is good enough to keep.

The movement, a *Sea-Gull *_2528_...










...(image stolen from the WWW) can be found in a costlier Sea-Gull [piece](-SeaGull USA), but luckily,
I like the design of mine so, so much more (it's the perfect symmetry, y'all).

It ran 15 seconds slow a day right out of the box...










...which isn't terrible, but I like fast a hell of a lot more than slow. Now that I've calibrated it, she runs about seven seconds fast a day reliably, and I can more than live with that.

She is a 43mm watch, whose relatively short lugs make it wear just a tiny bit smaller. The height, however...










...is an unapologetic *16mm*. You read that right. This thing is a hockey puck, and I love it. Believe me when I tell you, she gets noticed when you wear her, and I
I have gotten many, many compliments on it.










Apparently, the seller matters a lot if you want to get a "good" *PARNIS*. So I will put the link of the place I bought mine right [here](43mm Parnis Pilot Moon Phase Automatic Movement Men Watch Datejust Watch | eBay).

If you have not yet arrived at the conclusion that this watch shocked the hell out of me in _such_ a terrific way, then I have failed; I have failed completely and utterly.

So, all y'all folks that are where I was ("I really like the look of this watch, but I've heard bad things...") should get off the fence. For $105 dollars, this true moon-phase has brought me a helluva lot
of enjoyment.

This has grown rather long, so, assuming that I can still adhere to the old adage "always leave 'em wanting more," I rest my case.

Tomorrow. Same Bat-time, same Bat-channel...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Technically taken yesterday but I'm wearing it again today, just with a different strap. Vacation week is half over...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Today its this almost forgotten affordable. There was snow the last time I wore this excellent affordable chrono. 
Matched it with soft single piece leather strap and it was good.


















Well, it's summer and the strap goes out in exchanged with the original bracelet. And just like it's good again.

















Hope everyone is enjoying their warm summer Wednesday.
b-)​_


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Its a Mido Multifort Miercoles....thats Spanish for Wednesday. BOOM!



















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My new to me Zodiac Sea Dragon Chrono. This watch is impossible to photograph properly! The dial isn't really that shade of yellow, its more of a metallic vintage yellow. Ughh darn smartphone camera!!

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

This little seiko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

That ^ Seiko with the black hands looks very readable and very nice!
I am hoping to get the Yobokies Seiko 5 fixed hopefully with different hands!


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thats friggin cool. Can you tell me the model number?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

watch-newbie said:


> Thats friggin cool. Can you tell me the model number?


Thank you sir it's a Seiko Bullhead 6138-0040










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

Affordable luxury? Vintage Omega deville Quartz. On an alligator strap.

(Please forum don't orient this vertically like you normally do)


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thank you sir it's a Seiko Bullhead 6138-0040
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a speedy homage I can get behind. I just looked on eBay and they sure aren't giving those away are they? Really nice piece though. Congrats on owning it.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

watch-newbie said:


> Now that's a speedy homage I can get behind. I just looked on eBay and they sure aren't giving those away are they? Really nice piece though. Congrats on owning it.


Definitely not a speedy Homage or any Homage. Thanks I've had this for YEARS & YEARS

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## aussierob78 (Mar 8, 2016)

Just picked up this one for a song today

Now hunting for a NATO strap for it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I put a Hirsch strap on the moon phase today and I like it.


----------



## ordinary1 (Sep 24, 2013)

My Ernest Borel


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Christopher Ward on new strap

















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Good morning everyone!


Beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_And here is another truly affordable timepiece that hasn't been worn since the winter months. 
I had it on a couple of different leather straps and it was good.



























Time to switch back to the original solid end links bracelet for the summer.









And just like that, it's good again.









Solid $70 range affordable.









Have a terrific Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Different day, different NATO.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

This afternoon









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

Paper beast. 









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Italian Style with Haurex


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Haven't worn this one in a while. One of my most affordable (i.e.: cheapest.)

It's heavy and built like a tank but very comfortable to wear. The contoured case fits my 7" wrist perfectly.

It's certainly the top in my collection for wrist presence.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Me too...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sarb


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Thrifty Thursday continues, well how about just another affordable timepiece. 
An afternoon switch.

Found this very good looking field watch on Ebay from an individual seller. Paid $27.50 brand new in box and shipped. 
A great find in my book.

*Timex Expedition Military Classic Ultrasuede
*


















A nice size watch that's legible and a spot on time keeper. 








b-)​_


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Switch to my favorite grill timer for dinner.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## SnooPPP (Jul 3, 2014)

My favorite


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Fusion of Puck with another micro's bracelet


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Not that you can see any of it, but there's a lagoon, the ocean, and then the Channel Islands out there. They're all very readily visible to the naked eye...


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I might just keep this one!


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Vintage for me..

(Close up)


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sarw013 on Hirsch Merino strap.




























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Ard said:


> I put a Hirsch strap on the moon phase today and I like it.


You've gone ball-crazy Ard! I really like that look. Not so useful in the field though, eh?


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 8814970
> 
> 
> View attachment 8814994
> ...


Someday, my prince will come . . .

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

w4kz said:


> Vintage for me..
> 
> (Close up)


Damn nice specimen.  Been on the hunt for a Enicar in acceptable condition for awhile

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome to a very late edition of...

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order*!!!

Today, we have for your viewing (and my wearing) pleasure, the *PERPETUAL *_R-01_...










...I had wanted one of these, but anyone familiar with this tiny Chinese company knows that they are very hard to come by.

One day, however, a fellow on another forum asked, about his _R-01_, "how do I go about selling this watch, and how much should I ask for?"
I replied, "You should sell it to me for one-hundred dollars." To my delight and surprise, he said, "okay."










What can I tell ya? I got lucky. It's beautiful, comfortable (the leather deployant strap is very good) and dead-on-balls accurate (two seconds a day, no joke).

However, in my mind, it exists in a place where it doesn't go with any clothes I wear on a regu(lator, ha-ha) basis, therefore it sits around a lot. Maybe a less
dressy strap? I dunno. One way or another, I am gonna get this little beauty into my rotation, because it is a great watch.










That'll do it for this truncated episode of my little programme.

Tell time safely and I'll see you all in the morrow.


----------



## SnooPPP (Jul 3, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Ard said:
> 
> 
> > I put a Hirsch strap on the moon phase today and I like it.
> ...


Wow that face is sexy. Never seen that model before


----------



## jjPax (Oct 31, 2013)

Working late with the Bernhardt.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Damn nice specimen.  Been on the hunt for a Enicar in acceptable condition for awhile
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks mate! I was so lucky to find one with this condition and to make it even better at a price you would not believe


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Let me join in this thread.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Wearing one of my very first builts! 

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Dug the orange Ray out today for a leg stretch.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

DAY THIRTEEN is here of:

_*Keith Pointlessl*__*y Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order*_!!!

Now, here is a polarising watch whose "love-it-or-hate-it" design evokes true passion amongst wristwatch aficionados. For those not in the know, this is all about the gen 1 Monster.










I have to admit that I was on the fence for a while on this one (apparently, "love it or hate it" does not apply to me). It did not take much research, though, to find out why people love it so:

- Proven movement. The _7S26_ will chug along for more than a decade. And while it doesn't hack or hand-wind, it is accurate to within a single digit a day (mine is, anyway).

- One of the best bracelets available on any watch at any price. *SEIKO* got this right.

- Protected lume pip. Be it Hardlex or glass, there is_ something _over the bezel pip to keep it from going walkabout.

- Drilled lugs. Self-explanatory.

- Blinding lume.

- Original design. In a world where every diver made is subject to claims that "it's just a rip-off of *ROLEX*," it is obvious, right off the bat, that this watch ain't one of 'em.

- Street cred. I know, I know, you don't wear watches for any other reason than that _you_ like it. Sorry, pal, I ain't buying it. It's nice to be out and about and have a fellow hobbyist notice what you are wearing.



















So, I think it's safe to say that I am a fan of this watch.










As you were.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

My Geckota on a Gunny Caitlin 4....


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF everyone.
Here is an affordable offering from Timex. So it's affordable but best of all its just cool looking.
Being a quartz, you know it's a spot on time keeper.
Enjoying it today.












































Have a fantastic Friday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

A great custom Sub homage watch I just got today from Frank (user BNR). I love it, has saphire crystal, ceramic bezel, sub-like oyster bracelet with a glide lock adjustment system. and a crazy accurate DG2813 movement! Thanks Frank! I Love it!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

The last full day in the land of palm trees and I realized I hadn't gotten a palm tree shot. Also - sometimes I wish I had taken the same photos without the watch in them. This is one of those times...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

On my wrist at three in the morning in equatorial Africa is my new (gift from a very good friend) Bulova Precisionist on a North American bison strap.















This, by the way, is a North American bison--not a buffalo. We have buffaloes as our neighbors and they are ugly and grumpy. This guy looks majestic.









Have a good day and remember to be kind.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Lovely pan am gmt on my wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I might just keep this one!


Sweet!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Sarw013 on Hirsch Merino strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that watch!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

ORIS BC4









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

A crazy little Armitron - Hammy blend.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Last day of vacation...I brought along four of my divers with hopes I would have time to break away and take some shots of them all at the beach but that didn't work out. I was able to get some time today though so I took along my Raven Deep Tech and was happy with how these turned out...some IG filters have been applied.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.bowyer1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

An oldie, but goodie....moving furniture today...


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Holy crap! We have hit the TWO-WEEK mark of:

_*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order*_!!!

This fine Saturday, we have a watch that has seen a helluva lot of Saturdays...









...66 years worth of them!

I bought this little guy off of a watchmaking student for whom servicing it was an assignment.

He must've gotten an "A," because it only gains 5-10 seconds a day and the power reserve is still
about 35 hours.










Everything about this watch is original and I think that the years have been kind to her.

It's only 34mm, but gets plenty of compliments when I am out and about.










I don't know very much about these watches, as after I bought it, I could only find one or two things about it online.

All I know is that I love the thing and have found myself looking at it and wondering where its lengthy life
had taken it before I got it...










That'll do it for day fourteen of this journey.

Thanks for looking and see ya tomorrow!


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

One week of patina from sailing/ kayaking in the water


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

deep blue w Natostrap


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Watching cartoons with 2 of my kids thismorning with my Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chrono. This thing is like a tank strapped to my wrist!









Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Enjoying a quiet Saturday morning with this little frank'n. I built it from recycled parts tossed away. Funny enough it is really growing on me!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Note beyond the Mako, me and the rest of the traffic are stopped on I-95, forced to helplessly watch the sparce express lane traffic breezily whiz along. Ah, the quiet reminders of the bad choices we make. Welcome to My Life.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Falco 67 said:


> View attachment 8832810


Model #?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko 5. Nylon. Etc.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Happy to have this back from the doc! Shout out to Chris for sorting out an issue in a reasonable timeframe w/ solid communication throughout. This is such a cool watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BNR (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Right this second, I'm wearing my Maratac Pilot (big, old style) that has the minimalism that I love. And it has a domed, sapphire crystal, an onion stem at four thirty, incredible lume, and very accurate. Wearing it on a ColaReb strap from Italy.















Have a good day and remember to be kind.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

This old thing and admiring our tea/coffee? set from Ethiopia.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Across from Singapore, it has arrived!









Not to be confused with 'Across to Singapore' (1928).









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Worn earlier this afternoon.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Helberg CH6

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6117-6400 , december 1969, BOLIVIA CARANAVI , Francois Pralus Chuao 75% ...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Enjoying a quiet Saturday morning with this little frank'n. I built it from recycled parts tossed away. Funny enough it is really growing on me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Nice job!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Askofu said:


> Right this second, I'm wearing my Maratac Pilot (big, old style) that has the minimalism that I love. And it has a domed, sapphire crystal, an onion stem at four thirty, incredible lume, and very accurate. Wearing it on a ColaReb strap from Italy.
> 
> View attachment 8838002
> View attachment 8838010
> ...


Great looking combo!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

New arrival Hamilton Khaki King H64455533


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

cmann_97 said:


> Looks great! Nice job!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thank you 😄

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

The Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT on a Camille Fournet sharkskin strap, charcoal with red contrast stitching.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

I'm wearing this one today.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

DAY FIFTEEN of:

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order!*

is here...










...and I'm gonna be made fun of a lot for this one. But, I said I wasn't going to skip any, so I ain't.

This watch was a gift from my dad about ten years ago. Neither of us knew a damn thing about watches
back then, and the old man wanted me to "have a watch you can #[email protected] wind."










Before you lambast me too thoroughly, this is the watch that got me into watches. This is also the only watch I ever felt comfortable servicing
completely (I wonder why?) myself. I recorded myself from two different angles taking it apart, read a lot on the internet, cleaned, oiled 
(multiple lubricants? Man, was I pissed) and reassembled the thing...and I did a good job.










There have been countless iterations of this watch over the years. Mine has a *Sea-Gull *_ST25xx_, it came with a sapphire crystal and its power reserve
is 50+ hours (99 bucks!). After ten years, even I can't make fun of the damned thing anymore...










So, strange as it may sound, I could not bear to part with my *Stauer* _SS Noire_ watch. Although I *RARELY* wear it, she's in it with me
for the long haul.

I will now ready myself for your abuse, and will see y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

tygrysastyl said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm wearing this one today.
> 
> ...


Is that a hammock back there?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Longines Conquest from 1959, 19ASD calibre.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This invicta mod









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

cairoanan said:


>


I've seen plenty of great looking VSA chronos but that one easily tops them all. Beautiful!


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Is that a hammock back there?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


That's correct.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## Wrangler_Man (Jul 4, 2016)

Orient Mako on a NATO.


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

IR Excursion.... Big Daddy come to papa!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Barry S said:


> I've seen plenty of great looking VSA chronos but that one easily tops them all. Beautiful!


Thanks Barry. I got a lot of compliments on it today after church. I think it's hard to miss at 45mm. 
(Model no. is 241447 for reference)


----------



## BNR (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Pulled out the dremel this weekend, i had a couple scratches on the lugs that bothered me. I had tried to brush the lugs but is very difficult without taking off the bezel so the brushes fully stretch under the bezel.

So anyways, I completely re-polished the case sides which turned out well and polished the lugs to match. So theres a clear change from brushed endlink to all polished lugs. If I learn how to pop off the bezel, may go back and brush them correctly. But for now, dont mind the look...














































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko Navigator ...


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

This one with me today.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

A Liv Genesis X1-A turned up today. It's a 42mm Swiss made automatic.

And it's a real oddity for me as it's a Kickstarter watch I'm not regretting and going to keep!


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Seiko Sumo!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

DAY SIXTEEN of:
*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order!*

is upon us...

Today will be brief, which is ironic, considering...










...the size of the *STUHRLING* _Concorso 177 Chronograph_. Just look at it. 47mm!

Chrono is an hour, no fractions. I like the sandwich/panda racing-inspired dial quite a bit.
And, all kidding aside, the cushion case makes it wear smaller than 47mm, thank God!
The bracelet is solidly built, although I am not sold on the polished center-links.










Gotta love *Miyota*, though. The ST-0S20 movement in this baby has gained one second in 25 days. I'll take it.

Eh, it's big, it's flashy, it tells the time, and you can time stuff with it.

Some may laugh, but I consider it 60 bucks well-spent.

I'll see you crazy hoodlums tomorrow!


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko 5 on perlon


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BNR (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## xenius36 (Jun 4, 2016)

Right now? none.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD








* ​


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm wearing the Akribos XXIV Mechanical that I got for free from Amazon


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Kontiki

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Infra Superficiem today! Love that gilt 

























Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## lmurtone (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## patton250 (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## billy_ngu (Aug 3, 2015)

Too lazy to adjust the manuals and automatic today, so I pop on my digital Casio. Got it for usd4 with coupons and stuff from a local e commerce site.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph







*​


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

A rather soulless Casio $20 "diver" on a Walmart nylon velcro strap that is reasonably comfortable. 
I'm on the phone. May come back sometime and put up a pic.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

A rather soulless Casio $20 "diver" on a Walmart nylon velcro strap that is reasonably comfortable. 
I'm on the phone. May come back sometime and put up a pic.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Earlier...





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Under the Vegas Lights


----------



## aussierob78 (Mar 8, 2016)

My nato arrived! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

This one today.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Still not 100% sure that orange was the best choice for this watch.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I think this one wants to put down roots. Commander 300 again, now on shark mesh.


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)

Why do my pictures keep showing sideways? is there a way to rotate the picture?


----------



## BNR (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday for some 300m desk diving.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just in
Alpina Alpiner









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

After work now so changing to this. I really like this watch.










Thanks for watching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Latest arrival: $75 "Factory Refurbished" Precisionist from eBay.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Changed to a green shirt to go to a jewelry store with my wife so I put on my Helgray Silverstone Green to match.








*​


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

My only vintage piece


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I do not have Tapatalk. And am not knowledgeable enough to post a pic out of my phone. 
I am wearing a Fossil Recruit with a gray dial and luminous hands.
I think it is BEAUTIFUL! Of course the second hand does not hit exactly on the indices.
And the minute hand doesn't always make me SURE what time it is.

If I were a better man I would acquire a different better movement and make it a GREAT watch.
But in the meantime I'm wearing it.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I do not have Tapatalk. And am not knowledgeable enough to post a pic out of my phone. 
I am wearing a Fossil Recruit with a gray dial and luminous hands.
I think it is BEAUTIFUL! Of course the second hand does not hit exactly on the indices.
And the minute hand doesn't always make me SURE what time it is.

If I were a better man I would acquire a different better movement and make it a GREAT watch.
But in the meantime I'm wearing it.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)

sticky said:


> Still not 100% sure that orange was the best choice for this watch.
> 
> View attachment 8859498


What's not to like. Looks good!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

It is...

DAY SEVENTEEN of...

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order!*

Be honest. Y'all didn't think that I was gonna live this long.

This merry Tuesday, we have a watch that I genuinely love.

And the best part? It's cheap as dirt...










That's right, the "lowly" *TIMEX *_Weekender _is the watch of which I speak.

It's a model that all collectors are expected to have, and you know what?
I know why. It's simple, it's light, the band/bracelet combos might actually mathematically 
be endless.

This brass, chrome-plated beauty (ya heard me) lives to serve and please.
Dress it up, dress it down, it just don't give a #[email protected]!.










I must admit that I was VERY taken aback when I found myself reaching for my _Weekender _more than any of my others. But facts are
facts; I did so.

I got both the *TIMEX *_Weekender _and the *Hadley-Roma *_mesh_ bracelet right before Christmas on a crazy sale that *amazon *had goin' on.

I got the watch ($55) for seventeen bucks and the bracelet ($40) for twenty.










You just can't go wrong with this watch; pick one up and I a very confident that you will agree.

I gotta go now. I love you all.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This beauty!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Steinhart OVR...photos taken on a Canon Powershot Pro 1 that was gifted to me by my brother. I feel more adept at using my Galaxy S6 but feel this 10 year old Canon has better potential if I know how to use it better.

































Group shot? ...why not!


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Starting day with this one.










Thanks for watching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Bedtime. Un-doctored photo.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I fidgeted with the Fossil and got the minute hand doing OK.
I'll get a picture or three today.
It/they may not appear here until Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

My 'black PVD' watch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Tissot Artsy Fartsy


----------



## BNR (Aug 25, 2015)

Soft as silk jubilee on 009


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Victorinox 241441 dual time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

My Helson 45 on a Pav ammo....

















And then a quick switch to a Gunny...


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko 5 on our anniversary. Movies!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchJunky (May 20, 2016)

Tag Heuer Formula 1 alarm


----------



## WatchJunky (May 20, 2016)

Tag Heuer Formula 1 alarm


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning

This one today.










Thanks for watching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Tisell pilot


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43 On Canvas


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

UFO


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Oris 65 on vintage leather


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue Borealis on a BluShark NATO strap. Surprisingly light and comfortable although still adjusting around. Also not sure about the color. May try something different soon.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Swapped to this summer watch!


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Back at home. Change to this.










Thanks for watching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

sal4 said:


> Black Orient Mako
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOO! Only mine is on a Deep Blue rubber strap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Three8Zero on OEM Assolutamente..



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Quartz Day .......love this watch....


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

SARB033


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

I donno why you guys are so interested but I am wearing this right meow. Sup


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Ballin' out with my Steiny...

















I wish I knew how to do a B&W shot but keep the sweet red text on the dial in color. I know this is do-able but lack the photo editing kung-fu. Anyone know a WIS who teaches cool photo editing tricks specifically for watch pics? In the form of a thread or blog on this or other site? Just curious...

















Look at that bio dome...it's like I'm looking in to an isolated ecosystem with very tiny and invisible life forms frolicking about.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch...


----------



## Gregamatic (Feb 9, 2016)

Disclaimer: I never wear a nice watch to work, which is generally when I'm visiting the forum. I'm trying to really like this "keeps on ticking" variant, but it's just a bit thick for my tastes (even thicker than my Navitimer). But I do like the way it looks and I don't care all that much when I whack it against something. The indiglo is kind of nice at night, too. The fact that it's got the large 2032 battery in it so it has some solid battery life is a plus.  It's got a really unusual way to set the date, though...


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Switch...


Hooray for more f71 boobs!

Oh, the watch is nice too.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

somery said:


> Hooray for more f71 boobs!
> 
> Oh, the watch is nice too.


We need more juggs here...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Picked this up a few months ago and have not really worn it much at all. I expect to wear it more in the fall and winter but I decided to slip it on and wind it up earlier tonight. Love watching the second hand glide around the dial...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning.









Thanks for watching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Artix date 40mm:


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Borealis Seafarer II


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Trying to fall asleep! Staring at my watch isn't helping!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Weekend time! Change to this










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Athaya Vintage Lamafa dive watch.


----------



## Jackalo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

Maratac mid pilot 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Vintage Sportsmatic


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

tygrysastyl said:


> Weekend time! Change to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda like that. I think it would be better with only one day showing. 
But I reckon I could get used to it. I bet it's quite outside my reach.

Wearing the Orient again. It's running maybe 3-4 seconds slow.


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Took the little one for a swim!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko 5 again.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Why work on a Friday when you can just go to the movies instead.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Houls said:


>


Back in the days of the old ownership you'd have been permabanned for even just thinking of posting this, lol.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> Back in the days of the old ownership you'd have been permabanned for even just thinking of posting this, lol.


They didn't like Chevy's?


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m On Canvas


----------



## Gregamatic (Feb 9, 2016)

And since I made reference to the Breitling, here's a pic of it in the "eye candy" thread. Should really be called "wrist candy," but whatever. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/hi-ends-eye-candy-thread-352840-72.html#post31940354


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Armida day

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Right now it is 5:20 A.M here on Saturday, 30 July, and on my wrist is my Bulova Precisionist that was a gift from a good friend in Boston who supports our work here. I've tried it on different bands but always come back to the bracelet with its solid links and cool way of reflecting light.















Have a great day wherever you are and do remember to be kind.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

invicta perpetual calendar. Have had it over a year and never been wrong. Has a non eco Citizen Campanola movement. Same as the Bulova version. I tell ya , what a PAIN TO SET! Love ❤ it though.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dzilla (Feb 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## billy_ngu (Aug 3, 2015)

The ever trusty and bang for the buck watch, got it from a pawn shop cheap


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos K300 On Canvas


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Ocean fresh Tuna.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Blue ray on Saturday


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Can't get enough of the Shark Diver...settled in on a Swiss ammo for her...


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

A little bit of the forbidden :-x


----------



## Ken Tay (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This one right now
Invicta on 22mm PVD A by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

Just a quartz. But I can sure read them hands!!


----------



## shanecho (Jun 22, 2016)

My $3.95 Soki from China! I was moving furniture today and didn't want to scratch any other watch...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 8835042


The original.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

image hosting 5mb
upload an image


----------



## dzilla (Feb 2, 2016)

Casio Edifice I picked up as an Amazon open box for $39










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Casio CA56on a.....NATO?


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EQS500DB-1A1



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bitsnbobs (Jul 29, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki, first ever Hamilton owned i"ve owned


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Seated a HMT hand winder into an Invicta quartz case. Alas, the crown is to short, but it looks pretty cool!









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

The Baby Grand Seiko is a showstopper tonight


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't forget your apostrophes, boys. If you get my drift.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Skywatcher (Aug 31, 2015)

Luminox Navy Seal 3101
http://uploads.tapatalk-
cdn.com/20160731/57315d172abe1bda3ead97a2dcd51840.jpg

Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Back to the Citizen, again.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

This one today.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 On Mesh


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Lazy guy! It's 31st now! ;-)


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm back to the Solid Orient Black Mako. I have it regulated pretty close.
Close enough for government work.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Since yesterday and still have it on!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


>


That looks great Brad

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Seiko 7002


----------



## Jackalo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

Not a photographer and it was just a quick thought to snap it next to the bright color caliper before I jumped in the car to go see Secret Life of Pets. Yep gotta take time to enjoy simple gun happy things instead of the bombardment of negative depressing things this world throws at us.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

For three weeks! Despite having 'better'. My most worn of 2015. This is a replacement as I let go the 2015 one for no apparent reason. 










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday afternoon and evening watch.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

The Riccardo is on my wrist today. I made ice cream using some dry ice and expected the kids to think the fog was cool. They didn't care. Then I tossed the leftover ice into the pond and had the kids watch since I expected them to think THAT was cool. They didn't care. They ate the ice cream, though. They cared about that.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I am doing some evening chores in my Casio HDA-600. Not bad for $12 USD on Amazon Prime Day!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Quartz to start a day.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

watchdaddy1 said:


> That looks great Brad
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Armida Brasso in rotation with a new strap from panatime

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Seiko SARX027


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago On Watchadoo


----------



## helmetless stig (Feb 27, 2015)

Sent from my 6045I using Tapatalk


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Back at home. Change to this.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

TC GMT today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

SKX baby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Rpadilla (Feb 27, 2014)

Cartier Minday


----------



## chuckaroo (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

my new DeepBlue . OD Green and Black


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Stairwell wristy...










Sapphire crystal blue...




























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

CMFord said:


> View attachment 8927298


Such an awesome watch...really tempted to flip my SARB017 and Archimede 42A for one. Just want one pilot watch in my collection and the Archimede just wears a tad large for work. The 556i would be perfect I think...

Looks good on the Argyle man!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

SDGM001









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Such an awesome watch...really tempted to flip my SARB017 and Archimede 42A for one. Just want one pilot watch in my collection and the Archimede just wears a tad large for work. The 556i would be perfect I think...
> 
> Looks good on the Argyle man!


Thanks! If I were forced to pick a favorite watch, I would choose this one. It can be dressed up, down, and everything in betweeen. And it is perfect for work! The only thing that gives me pause now is seeing how amazing the dial looks when the date is removed - they have released a couple of special editions this year and the no-date dial is perfect.

I can't say you should flip two to get this but it is an awesome watch.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

CMFord said:


> Thanks! If I were forced to pick a favorite watch, I would choose this one. It can be dressed up, down, and everything in betweeen. And it is perfect for work! The only thing that gives me pause now is seeing how amazing the dial looks when the date is removed - they have released a couple of special editions this year and the no-date dial is perfect.
> 
> I can't say you should flip two to get this but it is an awesome watch.


That's true about the date window. I almost paid extra for my Archimede to have the date window added at 4 o'clock. I'm glad I opted out of that at the 11th hour as I've grown to like the dial way more without.

But as far as the Anthracite LE dial and Mocha new release dial...I hear what you're saying about them not having a date window, but I haven't so much grown to like either of those over the traditional black dialed 556i.

And since I just put down for the Aevig Balaur (also no date), getting a Sinn this year will take selling two watches to pull it off!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hydra here


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning










Thanks for watching

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

An old one


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Timex #4


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

VSA chrono on hand made nato I've made.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

AM watch


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Askofu said:


> Right now it is 5:20 A.M here on Saturday, 30 July, and on my wrist is my Bulova Precisionist that was a gift from a good friend in Boston who supports our work here. I've tried it on different bands but always come back to the bracelet with its solid links and cool way of reflecting light.
> 
> View attachment 8899378
> View attachment 8899386
> ...


Love the blue dial and yellow hand!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Gregamatic (Feb 9, 2016)

I picked this up on the cheap from a pawn shop, I'm not sure that it was ever worn. Not that it's an expensive watch anyway, but I did like the look. (I have a tendency towards complications, it seems, as much with women as with cars, watches and motorcycles...)


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Wear your Monster on a bracelet day


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

A white Russian. Vostok Komandorskie white with 2 migs.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Anyone hear that SWATCH Group is thinking of backing off on their commitment to sell watch movements only
to Swiss watch companies?
I hope selling only to Swiss manufacturers bites them where they sit down!!!

"So as ye sow so shall ye reap"? Serves em right IMO.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Great for the office...

Timex 3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ivanwilder (Nov 21, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


Love that strap! Nice combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

For this afternoon - ZIXEN Zulu UTC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Skx


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

cmann_97 said:


> Love that strap! Nice combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Hard to beat a Drunkartstrap canvas.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This Alpha explorer today! Dig that blue









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## TideTexan (May 21, 2016)

Casio MDV 106 on black and red Kevlar. It's a cheap beater and I love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TideTexan (May 21, 2016)

TideTexan said:


> Casio MDV 106 on black and red Kevlar. It's a cheap beater and I love it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Yema SpationauteIII '88


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Victorinox 241689 blue chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Modded Seiko SNZH55 on Ocean7 Shark Mesh for the drive home









Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

SD 45 Olive green dial


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Said white Russian is running almost lock step with a quartz.
The blue Paratrooper I also un boxed today is almost 5 seconds fast.
And the no date Amphibia is staying pretty steady at about 10 seconds 
behind the white and the quartz.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Right now? Right now, I'm wearing my ESQ Movado quartz Beacon on a ColaReb strap from Italy. Love the watch and the combination with the band.















Be good wherever you are and do remember to be kind.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bronze Zelos Helmsman


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Askofu said:


> Right now? Right now, I'm wearing my ESQ Movado quartz Beacon on a ColaReb strap from Italy. Love the watch and the combination with the band.
> 
> View attachment 8937314
> View attachment 8937322
> ...


One of the best looking ESQ watches IMHO. I lobe the rugged look of the Beacon! Very nice.

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 8936978
> 
> 
> View attachment 8936986
> ...


What watch is this? I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Back to my Hamilton Navy Pioneer...some great heavy sunrays truly make this watch shine! Almost makes the suffocating heat down here in GA bearable...almost.





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

propnut48 said:


> View attachment 8936170


Joe Cool!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning all

This one to start day.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Tissot Couturier


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX007


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm in the midst of a realisation. The quartz Invicta is maybe 1/3rd again larger than a Vostok. 
But the darn thing is heavy! I sort of think the blue Paratrooper is going to ride today.


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

I really enjoy this watch lately.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning gang 







Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

As my only LE watch number 3 has to fly the flag alone.


----------



## Gregamatic (Feb 9, 2016)

I really like this watch; the strap I didn't care for at all and replaced it with a nice leather deployment-style band. (I wouldn't like it nearly as much if I'd paid retail!)


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bathys 100 Fathoms on @watchgecko leather zulu diver










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

rmurphy said:


> What watch is this? I love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my 42 years old
Seiko5 DX 6106-7720 (hacking movement!)
Since 1976 with me...


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

anabuki said:


> This is my 42 years old
> Seiko5 DX 6106-7720 (hacking movement!)
> Since 1976 with me...
> 
> ...


Fabulous watch! Thanks for sharing it with me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Where is this strap from?



anabuki said:


> View attachment 8944394


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

This one needs no introduction around here.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

C60





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Showing up new strap!! 
20160803_182422 by Wolfsatz


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> Where is this strap from?Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


ChronoWorld.com HDT Design Evolution NATOs

Pretty cool NATO. I'm afraid Anabuki will have to speak toward their quality...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Had this on today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## OobessionO (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

My Citizen Ana Digi


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning.

This oldie today. 









Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Wearing this newly arrived.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

The good old Stargate


----------



## Liknus (Aug 3, 2013)

LutFi said:


> Wearing this newly arrived.
> 
> View attachment 8948722


Do you mind to tell me which watch is this one? (Brand+Model)
Thanks a lot!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

It's a new socks and Riccardo kinda day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Titanium Citizen 2100


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Day watch


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on gray ToxicNato.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

So today I've got new strap for my favourite Citizen. True that strap is 24mm and the space between lugs is only 23mm, but leather is so soft everything fitted well. I absolutely love how everything worked out.

I think the watch will stay on wrist for few days now ;-)

































Thanks for watching.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC075 solar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zodiac Sea Wolf today










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchgirlkk (Jul 4, 2016)

Grey bambino orange watch gecko strap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MHC (Apr 20, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

If this works in have this on. I think it's too freaking heavy.


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Citizen signature perpetual. Setting the second hand after 6 months. Only 4 seconds slow.


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A smaller seiko fff mod. I initially got it from a seiko graveyard in the Philippines 😊









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Steiny Thursday














































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Rolo Dolo said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Did you used to be a spy?

I've always loved this watch...huge and busy. I just couldn't pull the trigger on a $1k quartz!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Went back to this. Running about 15 seconds behind a quartz


----------



## dzilla (Feb 2, 2016)

First day with the Bulova Moon and I am head over heels in love with this thing. First watch bought over $100 and this was worth every penny










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

The Sumo for this friday. Getting this one nicely on a photo is hard


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddirty (Aug 4, 2016)

This is one of my favorite "holiday" watch.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Raven 42mm


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF! Hoping to play golf after work, so I'm wearing the trusty Casio.


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)

New to the collection - My first vintage watch purchase.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Gregamatic (Feb 9, 2016)

For an inexpensive watch, these guys have pretty good build quality and design.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Following my usual theme of moaning about the weather the O.M. Is the brightest thing about today.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

This one for a few more hours.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sarw013





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Seiko recraft Red dial with a fluted crystal. Smooth winding auto. Non hacking though. Whats weird is if I pull the crown out and turn it backwards it will run backwards for about 10 to 15 seconds. I also have the Blue dial version also. Very pretty in the sunlight.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This one.


----------



## Mpkaier (Jun 28, 2015)

My Yard work watch.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

Just received this and it ain't leaving my wrist for a long time!


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Today, O&W Karatago on alligator bund strap

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Spent my high school years in a beach town in the late 70's and had a lot of buddies who had 6309s....always wanted one - spent my cash on a clunker car, vinyl records and guitars....well, not a 6309 ....but loving my new SRP777....upgraded sapphire crystal and second hand mod to match the vintage originals....strap is so-so comfortable....


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Oyster prince for me today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Viper on Bond


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Deep Blue Master Explorer.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Momentum Square 2


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Friday


----------



## BlingB (Dec 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

propnut48 said:


> View attachment 8961185
> 
> 
> Seiko recraft Red dial with a fluted crystal. Smooth winding auto. Non hacking though. Whats weird is if I pull the crown out and turn it backwards it will run backwards for about 10 to 15 seconds. I also have the Blue dial version also. Very pretty in the sunlight.


Sweet! I'm honored to have finally made it in to the background of one of Propnut's infamous 'WRUW while browsing WRUW thread' posts!

It's one of those small achievements on the way to becoming chief-WIS of the WUS forum. Can someone upgrade my account to moderator status now?


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

CMFord said:


> View attachment 8962865


That bears a resemblance to my poor broken Yobokies Seiko 5.
I really miss that watch and need someone who could make it whole again.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

If I have to be working at 1AM on a Saturday morning at least I have this combo on my wrist. Really liking the limited IWL NATO from Ague Trading CO. on the Limited Steinhart OVM Maxi LE from Gnomon Watches.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I bet there's someone out there who can fix it!



Poor Old Dave said:


> That bears a resemblance to my poor broken Yobokies Seiko 5.
> I really miss that watch and need someone who could make it whole again.


----------



## Meetz1444 (Jul 24, 2014)

seiko ssc007


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Newcomer, Deep Blue Nato Diver 300 )

Deep Blue Nato Diver 300 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Deep Blue Nato Diver 300 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Deep Blue Nato Diver 300 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Deep Blue Nato Diver 300 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning to you all.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H2O Kalmar II


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## Sxgt (Feb 16, 2015)

Suunto Core


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

_I __really like my new *CITIZEN, *especially on the ostrich NATO strap I bought for it...*

















*_


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Nothing at the moment. But I'm going to wear a beater Casio when I get ready to go outside.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas' Harbormaster Gennaker


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

As I said. Casio that cost every bit of $22 at Walmart a few months ago.
It is on a wannabe nato strap. Also from Walmart. Nylon and velcro.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Tritium and stuffz










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Duward Aquastar today.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dzilla (Feb 2, 2016)

Bulova for the day, Casio earlier for some lawn mowing ( old pic above)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

freddirty said:


> This is one of my favorite "holiday" watch.
> View attachment 8958298


Does that flieger hold up well in water? It's hard to find pilot watches with high water resistance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgespneto (Dec 28, 2013)

Travelling from São Paulo to New York with TAG Heuer Aquaracer


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Gshock on zulu conversion.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Figured to stop by and say hello to everyone.
Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
As usual, I'm sporting an affordable.
One of my Timex.














































Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Having a glow-off.




























Un-doctored photos, hard to say. They are both much greener in real life. Brightness and consistency are represented well, though.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

holy heck I have something other than a Seiko Dive watch on... got this Bulova Moonwatch for my birthday (few days early) from my wife ... found it at the local AD I like .. they gave a pretty good deal on it (they beat online prices I saw)..


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Had a lake swap this evening for some fun in the water


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Good evening! 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Gregamatic (Feb 9, 2016)

One of my small watches...but big on beauty.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

At the moment, my Tauchmeister 1937 Germany with a WR1000, hacking, hand winding, an enclosed bezel, and it is very accurate. A gift from a German friend who wanted me to have a German watch. I was hoping for a Stowa or Damasko, but I do like this. It's on a TechSwiss thick and comfortable gray textured band.















Have a great day and remember to be kind to just about everyone.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

This arrived yesterday, not sure yet it's a little smaller than I thought and the strap gonna have to be changed









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Chilling










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Deep Blue Master Explorer.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My contribution to the Tough Solar society.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

jovani said:


>


What model is that Seiko?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

That Deep Blue with orange/red dial is awesome!
I don't have a watch on right now. Been under the lawn tractor and fooling 
With carburetor and didn't want to even wear a beater.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Halios Tropik B










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Shopping for more baby clothes today.










Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100 (old pic)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Conquest 
Lazy Sunday here for moi...Hope y'all enjoy yours..





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

It had been months since I last wore this one (probably at least 6), but my wife said she liked it......so it has received wear the last two days :-!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Being still the weekend and all it's Jolly Green's turn then. 
This has certainly been to some fun activities and proven itself to be as tough as it looks. 


















Here it is this afternoon.

















b-)​_


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Garmin Forerunner 305. Having a great time biking and enjoying the Wilmington waterfront


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow, pretty wicked set of nice natural shots to follow!










Sorry for the quality. Having some upload issue with tapatalk (it doesn't look that bad, honest!)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

BFK while watching the Olympics


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Some lume shots...since its night time.



















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

SNK lume at bedtime.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning.

No change for me. I kept this watch for days now without a change on wrist.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BevoWatch said:


> _Being still the weekend and all it's Jolly Green's turn then.
> This has certainly been to some fun activities and proven itself to be as tough as it looks.
> 
> 
> ...


What model line of Timex is this? I've been trying to find others with that knurled case style and cant find it anywhere. Your help is appreciated. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> What model line of Timex is this? I've been trying to find others with that knurled case style and cant find it anywhere. Your help is appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


_It's the T49822. The black model is nice as well(T49820). 


















I bought a couple of the green version cause I liked it that much and wanted a backup just in case. 
For around $77-$85 shipped why not? Ebay, one shipped from Germany and the other from Russia.









Another favorite of mine is one of the chrono version......T49895. From Amazon when it was available.


















The white dial version chrono is still available at Amazon as I'm posting this but it's a bit more expensive at $158.95
https://www.amazon.com/Timex®-Exped...8&qid=1470660106&sr=8-1&keywords=timex+t49823
b-)​_


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## dr_ranger (Apr 5, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Being still the weekend and all it's Jolly Green's turn then.
> This has certainly been to some fun activities and proven itself to be as tough as it looks.
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool, love the underwater photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Ваш понедельник возможно безболезненным.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning guys, hope you all have a great week ahead

176 on Pre V Vero Squalo shark shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

End of shift for this watch.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko SNK607


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

The mailman was very gracious to be today. SKX173 and a couple of straps. I love when multiple parcels arrive at the same time!

Nice new blue rubber for The Dude. 


















The most flawless Singapore SKX173 I've ever seen! On a leather nato. 


















Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## ellzar (May 19, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo, beach, and beer.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

An old Fossil wearing a new Fossil.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

This one joined me today, and it happens to match our outfits at work


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OVM2 today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanallard (Mar 24, 2015)

Vintage Seiko Sportsman


----------



## vanallard (Mar 24, 2015)

And a vintage Omikron Super Shock


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

At the moment nothing. Sleep will be along shortly.
But Orient Black Mako which is regulated near perfect was the watch of the day.
Dark Blue Amphibia will be tomorrow's watch.


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

9 August 2016, I am wearing another one of my many favorites, but an iconic watch (at least on the Affordable forum)--my SKX 009. It is an amazingly accurate mechanical that does everything I want from a watch and more. Today, I have it on a Barington rally strap with blue accents. I don't like the rally straps with the huge holes, but this one is a bit more discreet.















Have a great day. We are enjoying watching the Olympics here in the African bush. Way to go, satellite technology!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Double teaming to see if Minnie can keep time.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Szanto


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Wow, pretty wicked set of nice natural shots to follow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My scene is pretty, but your watch is all the scenery that is needed. It looks good on that strap. Take care.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussierob78 (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't know why I usually read this forum when I'm in my car!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Changed to this today.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Today my Citizen Signature


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

A little SeaDragon love before I pick a little on my 32' National O....


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Amphibia. Dark Blue with blue rubber strap that JUST fits me.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Jimmy C said:


> A little SeaDragon love before I pick a little on my 32' National O....
> 
> View attachment 8995161
> 
> ...


Is that a canvas strap from panatime collection? Looks good. Are the frayed sides durable? Or too soon to say?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Do you think it's called a Gulfmaster because of the vast gulf that exists between the technology of the watch and the ability of this owner to use that technology?


----------



## luderchris3 (Jul 28, 2016)

my newly acquired HKed Seagull 1963...


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes - from Panatime....too early to say on this one....bought a similar version from Miltat off the Strapcode sight and its frayed out of the box, but I like it better....it has more of the look I was going after...


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes - from Panatime....too early to say on this one....bought a similar version from Miltat off the Strapcode sight and its frayed out of the box, but I like it better....it has more of the look I was going after...



Jonesin4Watches said:


> Is that a canvas strap from panatime collection? Looks good. Are the frayed sides durable? Or too soon to say?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregamatic (Feb 9, 2016)

I didn't much care for this NATO strap that came on one of my Stuhrling dive watches (yeah, I know, I own two of them...I'm a sucker for dive watches and chronographs), so I replaced it with a SS band. But this morning I was looking at it, so I stuck it on the Timex about which I'm still trying to make up my mind. I think it looks tons better than the Timex strap, but it makes the watch even thicker, so...sigh. 

Anyway, it's a great match for the Timex...and it's on my wrist.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Turtle meets Maddog



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

"Great White" on painted custom.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Ol' bulletproof reliable...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

The dial on this is just so "easy on the eyes". I'm going to find a nice blue leather band for it. A little classier than the blue silicon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Six-quat-deux (Aug 12, 2015)

The humble ol' SNK80x on a Laco strap.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Keeping it simple with one of my all time favorite.

*Seiko SARG017
*



































b-)​_


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

This is the Miltat.....great quality for the money....

















Jonesin4Watches said:


> Is that a canvas strap from panatime collection? Looks good. Are the frayed sides durable? Or too soon to say?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Pretty much my daily driver (office wear).


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Evening wear energized by sunlight.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Fossil


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Jimmy C said:


> This is the Miltat.....great quality for the money....
> View attachment 9001258





Jimmy C said:


> A little SeaDragon love before I pick a little on my 32' National O....
> 
> View attachment 8995161


Those both look great. I do have a Miltat one and was very impressed with it. They may not be as awesome as the DrunkArtCanvas straps and a couple other select canvas makers(that are $100+) but for the money, they are a great value. I'll probably give the Panatime Canvas Collection a try next per your feedback. Thanks for sharing.

Here's my Miltat canvas...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My low maintenance watch..


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Got this beauty of the latest batch



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Estoril on a tropic strap









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

52 mm!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Today I'm wearing my 7 year old Lum-Tec Combat B3 which I recently sent to L-T to have the more recently introduced OEM bracelet mounted. To me this is a a classic Lum-Tec.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43 On Canvas


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)

One of my favorite watches. If only for the reaction I get if someone asks me the time. I love the look on their faces as they figure out how to read the time.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This is a pretty good looking watch. But the Invicta Special Edition I got 
in the mail yesterday makes it look like an ugly duckling.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## freddirty (Aug 4, 2016)

MontRoyal said:


> Does that flieger hold up well in water? It's hard to find pilot watches with high water resistance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well its 5atm but this is far enough. This is the second year when I use this watch during holidays. I have a 7 years old daughter so the watch probed in sea water, pool water and thermal water for many-many hours . Of course I don't dive with it and don't do jetskiiing parachuting and other stuff. I think all other 5atm watches are safe to use for this kind of water usage. If you plan to dive deeper more than a few meters or other water sports then you need little bit better water resistand watch.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleeken (Dec 19, 2015)

Tag Carrera 1887


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

ORIENT _Mako USA_...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

312




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 "crocodile rock".


----------



## dzilla (Feb 2, 2016)

Seiko Prospex for a day at home with the babyhead

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LORK88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Sumo... Seiko Sumo.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

11 August 2016, and I am wearing a Certina ds action, a Swiss quartz with a sapphire crystal and WR200. A surprise gift in the mail yesterday, I will be wearing it often. I love getting surprise gifts that include watches to give away, a couple to keep, and new bands to try on old watches. The kindness of other WUS members always brightens my day.









Have a good day and remember to be kind, even to those who don't deserve it (like me).


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Deep Blue Nato 300 on Lakehouse leather


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Bringing my wife and her night nurse coworkers donuts. Waiting for her to come down and let me through security.



















Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

_*Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183








*_​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdiTec (Dec 30, 2015)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9006953
> 
> 
> View attachment 9006969
> ...


may i ask what is this watch ? and what do we see in the background ? thnks


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't you get bit by the crocodile?

My wrist today:


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

O Canada...


----------



## dzilla (Feb 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

Invicta

From iPhone 6+


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This ticks so many boxes for me. It's a GMT, a diver, a Pepsi and a Steinhart. As if it does not offer me enough it comes on a bracelet too.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Seiko Snowflake










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## timseren (Nov 2, 2014)

Even though it was raining, Seiko Recraft brightened my day!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jamesh88 (Apr 1, 2016)

Seiko SNK 809 Flieger









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got this out for work tomorrow


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This one is getting lots of wrist time since I put this mich nicer strap on it.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Worn and wound style 









Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

This mid-day watch-swap has been happening more and more since my *CITIZEN *_AT0200-05E_ ($79! Yay, *amazon *_Prime Day_!) arrived...










I'll put a watch on in the morning (sometimes mixing it up so I'm not posting the same watch every day here), and somewhere during the afternoon
I say, "Nope. Want the *CITIZEN*."










I just really like everything about this watch; the smaller size (39mm) is refreshing, I love the layout of the dial (it not
looking cluttered is kind of a magic-trick, methinks) and the mixture of brushed lugs/sides with the polished bezel
strikes me as rather perfect.










Also culpable in this burgeoning love-affair is the *awesome* ostrich leather NATO I got to put it on.

I have a lot of $20 leather NATO straps. A _lot. _ None of them can touch this thing in terms of beauty and quality. If you have $19.76 
that ain't doin' nothing else, you *need *Saddle Ostrich Leather NATO Strap | Clockwork Synergy to get one.
I guarantee you'll be dumbfounded as to how they charge so little for something this nice.










This *CITIZEN*, though, this "lower-tier" *CITIZEN *(I can't wait to get my hands on a "mid-tier" model!) just really clicks with me in a way that I
simply did not see coming. I love this thing so damn much that I am cheating on all of my other watches with it!

Needless to say, I recommend both the watch and the strap with much vigor. I wouldn't change one thing about either.

That's it, go shopping!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_This affordable today........

*Vratislavia Conceptum*



































b-)​_


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm not nearly as much of a strap-changer as many of you. But it never fails -- the watches that I buy straps specifically for always seem to be my cheapest ones for some reason.

I bought these super-cheap ana-digi watches for $15 each -- couldn't decide between white dial or black, so, at that price, I got both. I've kept the black so far on the rubber strap it came with, but it's got these weird stainless steel inserts along the sides.

The white dial one, I ordered this "tuxedo" strap from NATO Strap Co., it arrived today and I think it's just perfect! This watch is going to get way more wrist-time than it probably deserves now, just because I love the combo so much.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry to be late... ;-)


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

A touch of class for me from another WUS member gift watch: my Orient Champion in blue. Today it's on a Meyhofer blueish gray padded suede band with blue stitching which just enhances the "class" factor IMHO.















Another day is another chance to change your life for the better, if you choose to do it. Remember to be kind and have a great day.


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Just came in this afternoon - my new River Watch Co. Tiber Tuxedo...have it on a mocha Orca Nato from BluShark Straps which I think suits it just fine. I like it, not sure if I'll love it though...need to give it time.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

MKII Hawkinge after work getting gas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankitblanket (Aug 11, 2016)

Switching it up with something a little dressier for dinner later today. That sunburst dial:-!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Best darn $85 i ever spent! Got the band resized to fit me!
Helps to have a forest growing on my arm to hide the Invicta on the side!
Love the fancy rotor and clear back!


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Bulova


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sinn:


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> View attachment 9022321
> View attachment 9022329
> View attachment 9022345
> 
> ...


I just won one on eBay!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## freddirty (Aug 4, 2016)

Today is a sunburst dial day


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Still enjoying this newbie

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Memphis Belle Scafomaster


That's really cool Simon


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

arislan said:


> Still enjoying this newbie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice, how's the lume on it?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> That's really cool Simon


Thanks Alex!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! SKX007 Military Mod On SE II


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> TGIF!! SKX007 Military Mod On SE II


:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!|>


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*TISELL* _No. 157

_


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

The Eagle has landed.







Been intrigued by this ever since I first started reading about it a few months back; I almost pulled the trigger on it when it first launched for $500+, but resisted. When it popped up in the bargains thread for ~360, I knew it was time. I was initially concerned about size (my wrist is ~7.25"), but it really feels no bigger to me than my Nighthawk. I don't love the stock strap options, so I'll be looking into some aftermarket NATOs, RAFs, Zulus, and maybe even one of the NASA replicas from Kizzi...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The watch kiosk guy is going to see if he can make the Yobokies Seiko 5 whole again.
In the meantime at work....


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

More work stuff


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Really appreciate this affordable as I take a short stroll along the creek.


















Have a wonderful Friday and a fun weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## sixstrings (Aug 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregamatic (Feb 9, 2016)

That was fast shipping! This really is a big watch: large diameter, thick and heavy. 

But it's more of a "bright blue" than a deep blue.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Date night with my wife and my favorite watch....blue dial Abyss...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Right now, now? Just got back from the gym, so, this:


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Jimmy C said:


> Date night with my wife and my favorite watch....blue dial Abyss...
> 
> View attachment 9032025


How was the wine? I love a good Nebbiolo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Me Flinders on Friday, all day.














































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

[

I had already posted this in today's thread in Public, but since the URL was still on my clipboard I will repeat here. I picked this up on the bay for almost nothing. It's a mechanical jump hour. It's very small and light.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Looks nice, how's the lume on it?


Its alright. Not monster level. The colour is really something. Here is one under the sun, no filters









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Big Nebbiolo fan....it was awesome....the Barolo was just too expensive and I need funds for my next watch purchase! So settled for a good - solid Nebbiolo....





Saxman8845 said:


> How was the wine? I love a good Nebbiolo.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Changed to a White Russian when I got home.

Whoops! The date is rather wrong....


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Zodiac


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210








*​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## kingravan (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Red Hot Chimi Changas )

Deep Blue Nato Diver 300 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

SNZG09








The strap gets a bad rap imo. It's not that bad.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday morning watch


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bought it with a vague plan to mod it but when it landed it won my heart as it was.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This morning let's Edifice!!!!

 by Wolfsatz


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

My $40 (+ tax) Pawn Shop find Eco Drive.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I have not been awake long.....no watch on at all right now


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

SeaRam 500 Chrono with my buddy watching cartoons









Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

BevoWatch said:


> _Figured to stop by and say hello to everyone.
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
> As usual, I'm sporting an affordable.
> One of my Timex.
> ...


Can you ease tell me what model this Timex is?? Has to be the coolest looking Timex I have ever seen!

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

PowerChucker said:


> Can you ease tell me what model this Timex is?? Has to be the coolest looking Timex I have ever seen!
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


Yes, it's pretty cool. I love it. It's the Timex T49895 Expedition Military Chronograph Black Dial Brown Leather Strap Watch. It's well made and the chrono works great. Im thankful that the ticker lines up perfectly to the markers also. I could not be happier. Anyway, ordered it from Amazon of all places. I don't know if it's going to be available anytime soon so you might have to keep looking around. I paid $127.46 Prime and I think it should be worth much more. Hope someone sells one on Ebay. Good luck with the search.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Greetings from Bethany Beach, DE!










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## shanecho (Jun 22, 2016)

My brand new Vostok Amphibia straight from Saint Petersburg!


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

docvail said:


> Greetings from Bethany Beach, DE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Chris, my family is going to visit my Dad tonight, he lives right up the road from where you are, in Rehoboth! Good day for the beach!

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

PowerChucker said:


> Hey Chris, my family is going to visit my Dad tonight, he lives right up the road from where you are, in Rehoboth! Good day for the beach!
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


Yes. Yes it is.










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Pool time with the LLBean field - Swiss quartz.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

docvail said:


> Yes. Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, great beach scenery in southern Delaware!

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## ellzar (May 19, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Prometheus Recon 5


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Got a "Calfskin" strap and have it regulated to no more than a minute a day.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Blue Ray on C&B Cavallino


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Garmin Forerunner 205.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New to the Stable and breaking it in...

 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

River Watch Co. Tiber on a Clockwork Synergy Strap where the stitching is an almost perfect match for the watch indices. Nice surprise there.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm shrinking.










Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


What model is that? Love the cutaway case!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jetcash said:


> What model is that? Love the cutaway case!
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


SBDC007, also known as the Shogun.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The more astute of you may notice that this is a different case than before. I thought why just change the bezel and the back? This case looks a little more tough and substantial.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

C60 on this hot Saturday.














































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

SRPA21K1 Seiko PADI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Super Engineer


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Not muss no fuss. Quartz.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Good morning my lovelies.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday Khakis.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Orthos on a matching nato today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

JS Strap on Timex Grey Dial Military Field


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I am on a long walk on a warm sunny day so I put on something I can sweat all over, my Casio "Heavy Duty" HDA-600.


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Garmin forerunner 205


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I opened the back of this HEAVY watch. There is a relatively tiny movement surrounded by plastic. No sign of why it's so heavy.
It is a 24mm watch on which I put this orange 22mm strap on.
It's pretty comfortable so the watch stays in rotation.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

arislan said:


> Its alright. Not monster level. The colour is really something. Here is one under the sun, no filters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The more I look at it, the more I like it, great watch


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Watching the Olympics, just have to be wearing a chronograph, natch? Only one I have was a gift, my Seiko quartz. Doesn't time to the tenths, but does the job. It gets a Gold Medal from me.









On a Meyhofer, buffalo leather suede band that looks good and feels good.









Have a great day and may all your favorites bring home medals. I'd be proud just to be there, even as a spectator.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

I went without update too long. Here is the watch I'm wearing today.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Canvas


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I love those indices.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

My "vintage" new White Russian. Did the poor man's hack and it is within a second of perfect.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the XLs gets a run out.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

New NTH Amphion Vintage










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

My neglected and rarely worn SNK for today. Cheapo but comfortable Timex strap classes it up a little.


----------



## ugn9 (Jul 2, 2016)

watermanxxl said:


> A1 "crocodile rock".


Cool buckle !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Germanox (Jan 17, 2016)

Home watch, loves it because the square shape makes it the poor man's santos   

Envoyé de mon GT-I9505 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

this one most of this week.....


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Citizen PMT56 lume shot


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## shanecho (Jun 22, 2016)

Suunto Ambit3


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Tommy Bahama Decade. Older watch with nice case and Swiss movement. Classic summer watch with this type of strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo Turtle


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## russell.bowyer1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thought I'd take my TC sub out for a stroll today been a while !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

New a d fresh amphibian today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For the morning


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Orient Black Mako


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Took my new zulu strap for a walk. Oh, and the dogs came too.

I really like the green strap with the green tint lume on the 175.










Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Grand Classic today.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

When monster is not enough, you need the Beast. 









Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Rpadilla (Feb 27, 2014)

Hot enough!! Wish I was diving.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tool watch Tuesday





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Migraine...asleep, awake, it just hurts.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I bought this affordable a little over 3 years ago and it's still going strong. I think I got my $ worth on this one.

Order Date: April 18, 2013
Wenger SA Watch* 72784 Terragrph Gents Black Dial/Brown Strap
CW-SA72784 $59.50 
Ordered: 1
Shipped: 1
$59.50

Subtotal $59.50 
Shipping & Handling $4.99 
Grand Total $64.49

*Wenger SA Terragraph 72784*
When it was new.......













































Today......

















b-)​_


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

C60 lume under black light.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EWS500DB-1A1 (old pic)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My affordable budget watch for the early AM


----------



## QnceAgain (Mar 14, 2014)

Summertime Tissot Visodate


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

green grass below and white clouds above. Oris 65 on summer NATO #lifeisgood


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Turtle on OEM


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Invicta Wednesday


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This beauty again today

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The blue Bambino.


----------



## russell.bowyer1 (Jan 11, 2016)

I picked this up today a really lovely piece 70's I'm assuming but it's wind only and works great a few marks on the inside that need to be cleaned and is running a bit slow but will sort that out putting a new strap on and thinking about changing the plexi although the crack is adding character in my eyes currently ! A seiko 66 8040

Says on the back 213550 Japan E ?





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_An honest to goodness affordable today. This is what I saw when I ordered it on Ebay. 
$62.80 shipped.
Honestly, it's not exactly my style and I'm not a big fan of gold either but thought it has potential.









A couple of weeks later and a simple and easy DIY mod with bezel and strap and.......
Voila! 



























A fun project that turned out pretty well IMO. Sporting it today.








Take care everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Lum-Tec Combat B19 Bronze










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## Russ82 (Jul 2, 2016)

"Dirty bond"


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cameron Griffith (Mar 6, 2012)

Seiko SARG003


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Dress day for meeting with a client.


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Timex TX with compass, chrono, etc. One of my favorite watches to wear to work. Very comfortable bracelet.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

VSA XLS chrono just arrived from Amazon an hour ago..


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Evening switch, Orthos on tropic strap!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Mido!!!


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

Something japanese...

Sent from my mobile phone with Tapatalk


----------



## Gregamatic (Feb 9, 2016)

This is the first Stuhrling watch I ever bought...it's the one that came with the NATO band I put on my Timex (posted a while back). It looks much better with the SS link bracelet. The glow is dramatic right after you "charge" it, but it dims pretty quickly.

I do like the classic "Dive Watch" design, but it's not advisable as it's only 5ATM WR.  Glad I bought my Deep Blue.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Just arrived Bundeswehr Project watch









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning

This one today.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Amphibia Thursday


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

B3 Carbon for Thursday
Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

Wearing this treasured old item today. So many brands doing updates of older watches, I'd love it if Casio released an updated version of this in a modern case size with a full stainless case, maybe throw in multiband 6, tough solar and an EL backlight while they're at it


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## shanecho (Jun 22, 2016)

My new Sinn 104!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good day everyone. Darkness and thundering rain to start the day, I roll with.....

*The Ray Raven*
by Orient




































Have a nice day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugn9 (Jul 2, 2016)

godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one , what model ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

ugn9 said:


> Nice one , what model ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Andrew is a good buddy of mine and I was able to get his only pvd piece made. He made it as a test case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Strap change-Bond Zulu.


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

First day with my new Blumo, lovin it! On nato cause my wAtch guy not around to size bracelet looks great me thinks


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Currently my Hawksbill, I love this thing.

Can't quite get the angle for no reflection, but I do love that crystal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Argyle today


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Came home and dug up a Fossil....


----------



## sixstrings (Aug 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

bezel modded my SKXA35 and 009... swapped the bezels .. here is the A35 w/ the pepsi bezel from the 009


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Tried my KonTiki on a new $10 mesh today.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Gym clothes, not a pretty sight. Oh, and this thing....


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

The ultimate affordable:
A biological watch (s)trapped in genuine leather.
(warning: not for sale!)

Scroll down

...(scroll down)...








Wrist time out! ;-)


----------



## Jfha1210 (May 15, 2013)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

I never fail to admire this watch, pity it is no longer available from Android / Aragon.


castlk said:


>


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Citizen LE World Time on a leather NATO.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Eco Drive Friday


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Caught in a mosh.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another M Force - a red one this time.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

The HKed bundeswehr homages look great!


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

Old pic, but this again.


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Turned 30 yesterday and I woke this morning reaching for the Alpinist, one of my least worn watches, especially being a more recent acquisition.

Perhaps the green dial representing growth, nature, health, sense of renewal, and providing both mental and physical relaxation made me reach for this one.

Whatever it was, here's to hoping it takes away my anxiety of no longer being in my 20s!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Momentum Format 4









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The silver horse since yesterday 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Heading to the cabin for a couple of nights. Time to strap the 007 for some water action. Have a great week end!w


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Instagram @v2b


----------



## Gregamatic (Feb 9, 2016)

So yesterday I posted the first Stuhrling watch I bought, and here's the last, and that's intended in both meanings. 

This really is a beautiful watch and bracelet and I'm glad it wasn't expensive, either. 









EDIT: I realized after a PM I should have spoken more clearly. I really like this watch as well as the Stuhrling brand (very nice quality and finish in their price market!). The only reason this is the last Sturhling for me is that I own many, many watches and several of them are Sturhlings, so unless the drop a new design that tears at my heart as hard as it does my credit card, I don't anticipate buying more of the brand. I think I can say the same about DB/AB, too.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Reginald (😂) on a Bonetto:


----------



## Capt.Louisville (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## fe.tsof8 (Jun 28, 2016)

Just a simple casio.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Goofing with non-AR crystal.










Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7002


----------



## Amanosg (Feb 11, 2016)

Casio Royale










Sent from Inner Space


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I wanted to put this on when I got home. But the crummy strap that
came on it failed at the buckle. I got this brown leather strap for the Poljot that would not start without opening it up and tickling the balance 
wheel. As I took it off the Poljot took off . Figures.
Anyhow I plan to sleep with this on.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tu Bui (Jul 25, 2015)

Lord Marvel, the latest in my collection.


----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Cheap beater Casio as I have choirs to do.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Just got this beauty, pics do not do it justice.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Latest addition



















"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Mr. Mailman brought this today.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

itsajobar said:


> View attachment 9106522
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this one!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9106850


Your fly is showing. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Dreary day outside so we're hunkered down in the basement drawing, playing with legos and action figures, etc. Not a bad way to spend the day.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Just put the gray NATO on the Khaki.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Earlier at the beach


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

My Breitling Shark on a 2-piece blue nato strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Took off the NATO and threw it on leather.


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Filson. A TJ Maxx bargain.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Chores. The most important was getting nearly 5 gallons of fuel diluted spooge out of my truck and 3 gallons of oil into it. My poor old truck is pretty close to done in.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## alexir (Jul 3, 2015)

PADI Saturday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks like it's in fantastic condition, congrats!



Tu Bui said:


> Lord Marvel, the latest in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 9101050


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Monster again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Perhaps my fav....CHR. Ward C60 :think:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Nato Diver 300

Deep Blue Nato Diver 300 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Deep Blue Nato Diver 300 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

White Russian. Need to re set it as it is a minute or so ahead.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Harpoon.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Frothing my milk while the second hand sweeps...as viewed through the smudges. Sorry about that.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bluefoam (May 5, 2011)

My Grail


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Kamberg (Nov 23, 2010)

My Breitling Avenger Seawolf Ti. Cant post pics yet.

Skickat från min E5823 via Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Relaxing with a book.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

300


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

One of the best watches you can pick up for around $150...

The *Tisell* _43mm Pilot._


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Zenton M45. Daily dose of "vitamin C".


----------



## kingcobbler (Sep 9, 2009)

Went top shelf this afternoon.


----------



## kingcobbler (Sep 9, 2009)

watermanxxl said:


> Zenton M45. Daily dose of "vitamin C".


Cool strap.


----------



## WrightWatches (Jul 26, 2016)

Wright - Noctua Lustrous


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

kingcobbler said:


> Cool strap.


I second that motion.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Worked on the buckle on the very substandard strap that came on the Blue Russian. Put it on this Poljot. The watch needs just a tickle towards faster. It is a couple minutes in 12 hours slow.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

For tonight...









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Orthos at the beach today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Orient Blue Ray the whole day and back...... from the beach.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Hhmmm. Trying to decide what to wear tomorrow....


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Not wearing anything today. Too hot and himid. My wrist swells and it sticks to me when I sweat 💦.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I haven't worn this one in a while. Seiko Recraft SNKM97

Seiko ReCraft SNKM97 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko ReCraft SNKM97 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

propnut48 said:


> Not wearing anything today. Too hot and himid. My wrist swells and it sticks to me when I sweat .


Nato strap = remedy....at least for me, when all else fails = bracelet, mesh, leather, silicone = out comes the Nato's!


----------



## bluefoam (May 5, 2011)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

My Tisell Bauhaus (after one year, the Miyota 9015 remains so accurate. Awesome !)


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning all

This one with me today:










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OVM today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Thank goodness Monday only happens one day a week!
Orient Black Mako because I need day/date for my foggy brain!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Soju Soldier (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Monday is the first day of the rest of the week.










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF303D-7AVDF-WW










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Gregamatic (Feb 9, 2016)

One thing I will say about Deep Blue/Air Blue: they process and ship orders very, very fast. They don't want anyone changing their minds! Not that I would. 

This is one of the sale watches, still available in different colors/finishes for $99. Swiss quartz, sapphire crystal, double-latch bracelet and gorgeous finishing work. I received it earlier, took some pics while unpacking (cool box for these models) and adjusted the bracelet and time and had it on shortly thereafter.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Aevig Balaur Prototype. This is a fantastic watch









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

I can neither confirm nor deny buying the watch to match the strap...


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Soju Soldier (Jan 26, 2014)

Got home from work and this baby arrived.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Welp, just got my first ding out of the way on my six-week-old *CITIZEN* _AT0200-05E _(you can see the
little bastard on the polished bezel right above the one-minute marker). I suppose I feel a little relieved,
as now it is over with.










On the "good news" side of things, it just yesterday finally gained one second. One second in six-weeks?

I'll take it.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Went with this retro style digital affordable for today.....


























Pretty cool watch.

b-)​_


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

300 again..


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Accutron 214 and doing some grocery shopping.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Affordable, reliable and still with me after more than 20 years.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Love this little 36mm gem. Sapphire crystal, Miyota movement, and it's been dunked in the water multiple times with no leakage.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Raven Deep Tech on a Jack Foster Leather strap. I'm not positive, but I think Jack Foster says any warranty on their leather straps is void if you wear one on a dive.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Went with this retro style digital affordable for today.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I love this one! How old is it? It looks like it's in mint condition.


----------



## alexir (Jul 3, 2015)

New arrival


----------



## River78984 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Alden said:


> Wow I love this one! How old is it? It looks like it's in mint condition.


_Thanks. Oh I wish it's truly a vintage watch in mint condition. I bought it new through Amazon with another affordable retro style digital Casio. 
I find both to be very comfortable and definitely functional. Around $25 and $13, just a couple of affordable retro cool digital watches.

*Casio A178WA-1A Illuminator* (on left).









Love how big and legible the digits on the dial despite the small case. Pretty much all I really need in a dial, if truth be told. 
Very light and comfortable, I easily forget I have a watch on.


















But yeah, I really like this one......
*Casio AE1200WHD-1A Illuminator*








b-)​_


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Turtle SRP773

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Thanks. Oh I wish it's truly a vintage watch in mint condition. I bought it new through Amazon with another affordable retro style digital Casio.
> I find both to be very comfortable and definitely functional. Around $25 and $13, just a couple of affordable retro cool digital watches.
> 
> *Casio A178WA-1A Illuminator* (on left).
> ...


I found it at Amazon and also Ebay. I had no idea they still made these. I ordered one as fast as possible, of course. I remember seeing these as a kid and always wanted one. Thanks! Can't go wrong for $25, ss case and bracelet and Casio quality.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Alden said:


> I found it at Amazon and also Ebay. I had no idea they still made these. I ordered one as fast as possible, of course. I remember seeing these as a kid and always wanted one. Thanks! Can't go wrong for $25, ss case and bracelet and Casio quality.


I don't think it's a stainless steel case, would be even cooler if it is but it's more like silver satin painted hard resin/plastic. But it really doesn't matter much to me. I appreciate the lightness and comfort of wearing it. And just like you I've always wanted one as a kid but never got one. Enjoy yours and you're welcome!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning watch


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Blue Komandorskie for me. Running pretty steady about 4 seconds fast.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Invicta 8926.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Old faithful on Maratac two piecer


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the Tuna(ish) family.
Or is is more Monster(ish)?


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Timex Waterbury


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixstrings (Aug 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

This one seems to top the list most days.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Wasting time in the air conditioned office between hot shot runs.
One Day at a Time on the TV. That Valerie Bertinelly was a hotty!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Cleaned up my *ORIENT *_Mako USA _today...



















Nearly all of my "WRUW" photos are taken while I am out walking this little monster...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Magrette G-14.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Atomic Orange LE Orthos II










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Poor man GS today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

watermanxxl said:


> Magrette G-14.


Dare I ask what that strap is made of?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Went into Walmart for transmission fluid. Got to looking at watches. 
Eclipse by Armitron. $10 on clearance. Did not need. Could not resist!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

jetcash said:


> Dare I ask what that strap is made of?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


You may dare sir... It's made of stingray hide; with a supple leather backing. Stingray skin is very durable too.


----------



## Gregamatic (Feb 9, 2016)

Back today to the first Air Blue watch I bought, the Delta Chronograph in a PVD finish. I really like this watch, but honestly, the band looked like the cheapest, ugliest thing I could imagine (and couldn't imagine!) wearing, and to be honest with you kind folks I never even put the watch on until I had replaced it. I considered going with just a nice leather strap, but I do like the butterfly/deployment clasp I have on another watch and thought black leather and brushed stainless would go well with this watch, and I think I made the right choice; hopefully you agree. Oh, I got this one on a deal through Massdrop, which typically affords a good discount though the selection is, by nature, very limited. Always worth looking at them to see what drops are available.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

L&H Orthos...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Received a Casio MDV 106 today (Thanks Donald!).
FYI I saw one at Walmart in the case for $54.95....
I accidentally went forward by a day setting it so in the morning I'll 
get it set and almost certainly wear it. Pic after that happens. 
BTW... The Marlin on the dial and on the back are awesome.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivan Chua (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Marine


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Love this green


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Borealis rubber 2.0 for the master 1k


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Getting ready to fingerpick some KOA....


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Sorry far running in lock step with my phone clock.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Seiko 6139 chrono today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Invicta again today.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

This
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Хэмп счастливый день!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Turtle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Khaki field on green cordura









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Got nothing but love for this affordable classic.....

*Orient Star Classic*





















































b-)​_


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Picked up the wife at work, the one day of the week she has to be in office.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Perhaps my fav....CHR. Ward C60 :think:
> 
> View attachment 9110114
> 
> ...


Love that guilloché dial!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Steinhart with polished lugs and brushed endlinks.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

the 315 on Geckota orange stitch


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Same watch , different day.
HAGO
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'll be back later once I've decided on what to wear.
I tried to post a picture and a witty comment last night.
But the WiFi or something wouldn't cooperate.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The beautiful C60 GMT.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Camo Canvas


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Liu (Mar 24, 2016)

Such excellent watch maranez


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)

1956 Longines is back after a complete service. Not bad for a 60 year old watch.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Casio a158


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Nothing special or expensive. Fossil Recruit. Quartz goodness.


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

My Khaki Auto...


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingcobbler (Sep 9, 2009)

Steinhart Pepsi


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I think I have come to a decision. 
I just ain't cut out for bracelets. 
If the rubber strap off my dead Seiko 5 will fit it my Invicta Special Edition is going to wear it.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Certina DS1 today.

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC075










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soju Soldier (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

Vostok scuba dude with Murphy bezel and lumed insert.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Just took this one from my mail carrier, long enough ago to swap the strap for this shark mesh. What can I say? I like 4-handers, I like PVD, and I like shark mesh. Put it all in one watch, and it's on my wrist.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

MikeyT said:


> Just took this one from my mail carrier, long enough ago to swap the strap for this shark mesh. What can I say? I like 4-handers, I like PVD, and I like shark mesh. Put it all in one watch, and it's on my wrist.


Functional details on that are really sharp. I like how the our is framed by the GMT hand.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Long, long day.

Started with this 









Finished with that









Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Don't figure on being here much longer.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

New Air Blue Alpha C, 41 mm. Just arrived!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Got to play a little hooky today with one of my affordable water watch.

*Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Excalibur*









Dig the bracelet.
Extension On.









Perfect watch for dunkin.









Just a few dinks.....



























....but still lots of fun and good to know that the Excalibur is up to the task.









Extension Off.








Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Capt.Louisville (Aug 18, 2016)

Master 1K


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Just got this one today. Thanks to a fellow WUS'r here for showing me his, and I had to have one.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Alden said:


> Just got this one today. Thanks to a fellow WUS'r here for showing me his, and I had to have one.


Lookin good! Congratulations!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> Lookin good! Congratulations!


Thanks to YOU, sir! I had all but forgotten about this little gem before you showed us yours. A friend of mine is calling it a "Robocop watch"! When did that movie come out, mid 80's? That's about right.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Sonic_driftwood said:


>


I think I like that watch. But why is 1 o'clock straight down?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I think I like that watch. But why is 1 o'clock straight down?


The internal rotating bezel is a 12 hour bezel. I have 7 set at 12 so I can read off GMT time at a glance, which is useful in my line of work. Since I live on the west coast of the US, I'm 7 hours from Greenwich mean time in England (4 right now during daylight savings for East coasters). So, looking at this I know my local time is after 6PM but also that it is the same number of minutes after 1 AM In England (GMT). Pretty nice feature if you use it. Dual time watch!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Tissot Powermatic.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

NY0040 full lume dial on a 3-ring Zulu:


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Too late for today, so here's tomorrow's tonight. $34 on eBay. Never worn and still new in the box. Killer!


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Stargate


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Trying to decide. Eclipse, 8926 or Amphibia. 
Don't have to have date. I'll put a pic later
no matter what I choose.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Meranom Amphibia Friday


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko Chrono (gold) on a busy Friday.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Six-quat-deux (Aug 12, 2015)

Went through my box of straps with the newcomer Zexplorer and decided on the cheapestnatostraps British racing green NATO.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The new boy on the block showing his wonky date to the world.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

fff mod today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## alexir (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soju Soldier (Jan 26, 2014)

Raketa Big Zero


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Archimede Pilot 42B










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*MOMENTUM* _Base-Layer_


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Muhle Glashutte


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sunny day for a pilot



















Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I wear the Amphibia on the very last hole because I have a big wrist. 
Today a pin got loose and the watch could have fallen onto concrete. 
I think a very soft spring pin and a rubber strap don't go together all that well...


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Bedtime after a hard day of river work. Hip waders and 95F. Good times.










- translated by Babelfish


----------



## russell.bowyer1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Going to be wearing this for the next few days I really love this combination and the colours


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue On Watchadoo


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It looks OK. I could barely see the date at the beginning. 
It is perhaps a second if that fast.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Bulova Precisionist.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Yet another C60 looking good.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

SARB035 so far today.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Aragon Divemaster 9100 with a Deep Blue strap.




























Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

View attachment 9171674


Victorinox Infantry


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wrist time for a few more hours. Tissot Carson P80


----------



## Predator22 (Aug 8, 2015)

My beater...G-Shock GW1500A


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*PERPETUAL *_R-01_


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Bulova moon on a new silver NATO from @NatoStrapCollections.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ugn9 (Jul 2, 2016)

muchacho_ said:


> I haven't worn this one in a while. Seiko Recraft SNKM97
> 
> Seiko ReCraft SNKM97 by muchacho86, on Flickr
> 
> Seiko ReCraft SNKM97 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Cool strap , can I ask where did you get it and the name ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Presuming I can get it running and on leather this will get wrist time!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Benrus mil today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

TC on nato


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

My Tropik on a Hulk leather band!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skorpyo (Sep 8, 2009)

That is a stunning watch. What size is it? Does it wear big for its size?


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Noemi97 said:


> My Tropik on a Hulk leather band!
> 
> View attachment 9173682
> 
> ...


Love the band... where did you have this made?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## skorpyo (Sep 8, 2009)

How unusual. What is the name of that piece?


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Butter (Apr 14, 2016)

Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Pedronev85 said:


> Love the band... where did you have this made?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I order from Spain, you can find this place in Facebook, Felipe made all these very cool leather bands, the name of the place is wearwatch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Vintage diver style on leather!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

It's very early Sunday morning here, around 1:30 A.M., but I am wearing my Grovana GMT, the watch that started all this craziness for me. It's the watch I love the most for sentimental and quality reasons. Well built, solid, and my only truly Swiss made with an ETA 2893-2 movement, hacking, hand winding, an easy to set GMT hand, it just suits me to a tee.









On a Holben's strap that is one of the best I own and one of the most comfortable.









Designed so no metal touches your skin and waterproof. What more could you ask for?









Have a good day wherever you are and be kind to whoever you meet.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Bulova Military today.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9170138
> 
> 
> View attachment 9170154


Hot day? Where are you that you can wear leathers almost all the time?

- translated by Babelfish


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Vintage diver style on leather!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subee love!

- translated by Babelfish


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Armida A8 in the dark ...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

jetcash said:


> Hot day? Where are you that you can wear leathers almost all the time?
> 
> - translated by Babelfish


It's rather for security reasons. 
But today it was really hot and I was cruising by the city only (with no more than 100kmh...)


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Mini golf with wife daughter and my Blumo As luck would have it I beat wifey by a stroke


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Chr. WARD Trident


----------



## LJ123 (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum On Mesh


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 9179890
> CH]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got no use for Chronometer. That said you can sure read that one!
I have this old Poljot on my wrist. It looks very small on my BIG wrist.
I hope this post looks better than I think it will.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

At the laundromat catching Pokemon.










- translated by Babelfish


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

skorpyo said:


> That is a stunning watch. What size is it? Does it wear big for its size?


It's a 41mm and for my 6.75 wrist is the right size

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

skorpyo said:


> How unusual. What is the name of that piece?


It's from Halios and this is the tropik ss model

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Hanging out with the kids this morning, they are trying to destroy me. It's not nearly close enough to bedtime...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Lew & Huey Phantom on the extra nato that I got as a bonus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20160828_135630 by Wolfsatz


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Melbourne Watch Co's Flinders


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Wife was pushing us to get moving this morning to get things done. So had to go with the grab and go.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

This Flyboy deserves a lot more wrist time than it gets.


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

This glorified grill timer


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Love the Helsons....Brass version here...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It was about 3 seconds ahead. Now about 3 behind. Close enough.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Pool day today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

SD40 on leather to round off the weekend


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toh said:


> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


Looks darn good


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Looks darn good


Thanks mate

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cibertris (Jan 27, 2008)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC Sub


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Going to be a Mako Monday. Got it running about 5 seconds behind. 
Close enough.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A bank holiday SD.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

This watch. I've got it about 10 years ago. I wasn't a watch collector back then. Still wearing it from time to time.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

8926 on tan.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)

New addition to my collection. 1940 Longines.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Seiko Recraft in red. I don't think they are a handwind watch as I turn the crown 👑 as if I'm winding it and it does nothing till it swing it a bit. If anybody has any info it would be great. Can't find anything stating one way or the other .


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Old style 6154 case, type B long tube hands, HF TO dial, ETA6497 movt, t24 plexi, black leather strap.
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki 42mm field auto....absolutely love it! I has the new H30 movement and lasts 80 hours!


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

My beater



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

No guns!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This unique one today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## SgtDuster (Sep 9, 2011)

A well known F71 watch


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Bryan66 said:


>


Is that some kind of Spork mod or what? I want one!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

From the top of the World!!!










WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

SARW013


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

zulu-ized it today...


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Getting the jump on tomorrow!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Looks OK after sleeping with it on.


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Have a good one
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Toxic Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex Expedition Military T49822 on my new Chinese Super Engineer II. Have a great day all! 









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Been trying to post for quite a while. My phone was flaky. 
Last minute this was running. I hacked it and tried it on.
Apparently my wrist swelled just enough. So I decided it's 
Invicta Tuesday.


----------



## LJ123 (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Giving some wrist time for Seiko Solar SNE394


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Because!


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

On a newly distressed strap


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes, it's true. I'm 59 years old and not yet known to woman. :-x


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Estoril today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Been at this place going on 40 minutes. Getting bored.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Geckota K3


Shark mesh 4 lyfe!









- translated by Babelfish


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

jetcash said:


> Shark mesh 4 lyfe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More I wear mesh more I love these bands...


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Am I the only person who flips through these and says, "oh, what is that"?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

parsig9 said:


> Am I the only person who flips through these and says, "oh, what is that"?


No..... I do the same 😂

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_This is a great way for me to decompress after a busy productive day. A brief magical hour is all I need.
The evening bite is on.

*Citizen Eco Drive Promaster BN0151-09L Diver* 
Yeah, it's popular but for good reasons.


























Enjoy the rest of the evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Tissot Tuesday!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Came home and changed to this. May be hard to tell but it's a blue dial.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ckamp (Oct 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Last day of the month.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_*Casio G-Shock

















Shhhh....
b-)*​_


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Wearing this to work today...

Only realised AFTER I took this photo that it was still set on DST and is running an hour fast.
I'm such a doofus! lol.









Click this bar to view the original image of 1470x1102px.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Vintage today.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Classy!


tygrysastyl said:


> Hi all
> 
> Vintage today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## _paw_ (Jul 14, 2016)

Yellow hue due lightning conditions...


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice watches everyone
New arrival
Loving this F71 collab
Regards
Robt










"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I've yet to select a watch to wear this morning. 
I'm leaning toward Casio....


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)

First day back on the wrist after a complete servicing. The hacking feature now works.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II for the last day of the month


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SgtDuster (Sep 9, 2011)

One of the last "non Accutron" watch to use the tuning fork logo.


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Trying a 22mm nato today, too much pinch do you think? Otherwise nice combo for today.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

:grinning:


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Have a great day, all! 









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Back to day work with this gorgeous affordable.
You know it the moment you see it. At least that's what it did to me.









I then look even closer to confirm it.









It is indeed, so it's meant to be.









Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SARB017


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I said I was leaning Casio. It's running about 10 seconds fast. 
This suits me because it always delays a bit hitting the next minute.
Being fast removes the delay.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Done at work, gathering the gear to head on the range for some heavy metal therapy and then catch me a dinner or two.

*Casio GW-5000-1JF
*



































Hope everyone is having a wonderful Wednesday.
b-)​_


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

That is gorgeous.



Sonic_driftwood said:


>


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

The blush of fresh love.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Pilot mission timer from Huckberry, Inexpensive Swiss Quartz, needs a better strap but nice quality my new work beater









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zodiac Sea Wolf '53 reissue










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Spear Diver for desk diving today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

To the Bahamas and back. Swimming in beautifully clear water. I hit the bottom of the pool when I went down the water slide at the condo and kinda took a bit of forehead off. A 2 in X 3 in spot. Went in the ocean the next day and never had to put anything on it after that.

















Beer that can only be bought in the Bahamas. Wish we had it here. Did not feel a thing after a few beers.


----------



## Syncswim (Jul 20, 2016)

White cerakote-model SKX.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Earlier it was on a cheap Walmart nylon/velcro band and the light was tough. Now it's back on the original Casio "rubber" strap.
Feels more like plastic I think but at least I can see the back clearly.

Watch (get it?) For something new to me tomorrow!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I'm still sporting this affordable as I just got back from an evening expedition. 
Ok, not really an expedition but just a brief outing to take advantage of the magical hour.
Giving this field style watch a little taste of the outdoors.

*Timex Expediton Military Field Ultrasuede T499359J*













































Water inhabitant








b-)​_


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Mido Multifort!


----------



## silidoll (Sep 1, 2016)

Awesome full titanium watch...Very light weight, but easily scratched though :-(


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Haven't yet figured out day/date. Seems that if I change date the day changes as well. Oh well it does have date....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett White Harpoon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)

1950's Longines. I really like this watch. But then again I say that about all of my watches. I get a lot of enjoyment out of wearing them.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

My Timex Chronograph, purchased new in 2000....still ticking


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blitt_ (Jul 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

A little better lighting. And I can definitely see better!


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Travel day at work today, 20mm nato color is bang on. Have G day!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday everyone.

This old favorite has been on bracelet pretty much all summer long and it's been great. 
A bit of fall is already in the air in my neck of the woods. 
Trying out leather at least for the day.

Still love it just as much as the day I got it.

*Seiko SKX007J*









With a leather strap today.

















b-)​_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

BrOnZeMo


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OM explorer 2 today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

G-Shock today









Defender from yesterday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Crouching Scorpène

#HiddenPrototype










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Ironman Mod


cayabo said:


> Timex Ironman movement swap: T5K793 - T5K822


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

River 6154
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New Kid on the Herd!










WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## Capt.Louisville (Aug 18, 2016)

Just got this guy. Very nice for the pricepoint.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Still wearing the Sturhrling. Got a two pack of 377 batteries only a dollar more than getting one! Got the Waltham Quartz running! Just needs a strap!
Got the Poljot and the Orient regulated pretty close.
Found that the back comes off a Moljina? pocket watch real easy.
Bumped the 1961 model just a skosh faster and so far so good.
Not EVEN sure what watch for tomorrow!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_At least part of Thursday is with this dude.....

*Vostok Scuba Dude*
Another evening outing with a fishy watch.


















Told ya the dude is fishy....









....and what good is a WR rating unless you test it?









Get bigger little fella.....









It's a good addition to the fishing gear and lucky to boot.

















Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Air Blue Type 20a









Nice lume, but you wouldn't know it by my pics.









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Steiny!


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

This one today.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## atl4s (Sep 2, 2016)

Just got this yesterday.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

LeGant QS World Timer - LeGant used to be the house brand for Montgomery Ward back in the day. 
This one came with the original Montgomery Ward rectangle box and warranty guarantee paper.
Cool Sunburst Blue dial with silver numbers and hash marks and white chapter ring 
Just a fun and affordable vintage piece


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)

Going back in time. Yesterday I wore the 1950's. Today we're going back to the 1940 Longines.


----------



## Stelios.T (Dec 29, 2009)

Longines Conquest on Nato Strap


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko 5.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF and the Shogun again today.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Happy Friday guys!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

6498 manual wind
Have a great day
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Fossil Friday. Imminently readable!


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Dagaz's Typhoon today

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Enjoying a day off


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

My 007 mod with random office junk. Have a great Friday!


----------



## Gregamatic (Feb 9, 2016)

This is one of the least-expensive watches I own, and for work it is often the go-to watch (hence the nicks and gouges in the crystal, and this is after I spent some time polishing on them). The smaller and thinner size help make it less likely I bang it or catch it on something, but even at that the damage reminds me why I don't wear expensive watches to work! Anyway, your basic Casio Edifice, but it's a pleasing design, the blue on the face is very light-sensitive so it seems to vary color, and it has the large-cell battery (they advertise it as ten years, I'm about six into that) so it doesn't have to be opened often, which makes it a seriously cheap watch to own. Yet it keeps very good time, even more so considering it's a cheap watch; I can't even remember the last time I set it and it's still tracking very closely with my time-synchronized PC. My only complaint about it is the bracelet; when I first bought it it would pinch arm hair between the links and periodically tear them out. Now that it's worn in, it no longer does that, which is a good thing, as it would have gone in the rubbish bin otherwise; changing it was not an option because of the design. Well, enough cheap-watch apologetics, eh?
Happy Labor Day Weekend to those in the United States, too.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Brass Armida A8


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Newly arrived prototype. Pic taken in the wee hours of this morning as I drove home after drinks with @Iliyan, who is in Philly for a conference.

I wasn't drunk, but my watch was totally "lit up".










Also, I discovered Bulgarian money looks like young Art Garfunkel.



















My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Simmex 566c ("c" = chapter ring)


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It doesn't last very long but right in out of the sun it's BRIGHT!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

sorry, doubled... :-(


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Blitt_ (Jul 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Latest arrival: Bulova 63A119 Type A-15 Limited Edition reproduction.


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Right now it's two in the morning on September 3rd and I have a Seiko Chronograph in brown on my wrist.









Never thought I'd like a brown watch, but this has grown on me, especially with the rugged, perforated strap I found for it.









You have a good day wherever you are and do remember to be kind.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Askofu said:


> Right now it's two in the morning on September 3rd and I have a Seiko Chronograph in brown on my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 9237482
> 
> ...


Now that is a real man's watch right there. Nice.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Tissot!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 6309-7040


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Commander 300
Nice day out there☀, cool 10 but its fall
Have a good day
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I've not chosen a watch for today yet. Got some heavy chores to do.
Scratches and such are a real possibility....


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

free image uploading


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Crank, block, and an A158


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako on rubber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

This one, again.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

NSG1Tausend said:


> Commander 300
> Nice day out there☀, cool 10 but its fall
> Have a good day
> Robt
> ...


Dear God, I wish it was 10 here. 7:30am and it's already 25, going for a high of 38. fml

- translated by Babelfish


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

My small cat has taken to hanging out on top of the watch box. I can't get in it to choose today's watch, right now.










- translated by Babelfish


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Amphibia today! Finally got the new bezel yesterday! 

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's that time of the year and what a great time it is. 
Once again sporting one of my favorite true affordable that has seen lots of wear this week.

*Timex Expedition Military Field Ultrasuede T499359J *









Lots of great games this weekend to kick the season off! 


























Just remember, always show some class and be a good sport win or lose.
Have a great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Stuhrling Saturday. Think about it.....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Finally got a *SEIKO*_ 5_...










It is the ubiquitous SNK803.



















Couldn't pass it up for $42. I like the smaller size (37mm) and it's been really accurate over the five days that I've had it (+5 seconds).

However, I can't believe that I don't own one single 18mm band/strap. I just kinda assumed I would (it's a big-ass box of straps). Grrrrrrrrr...


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Geckota K1 V28


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

jetcash said:


> Dear God, I wish it was 10 here. 7:30am and it's already 25, going for a high of 38. fml
> 
> - translated by Babelfish


He he I can feel that for sure, we had a summer this year like that. But you live in Arizona, it should be less humid
I was riding home one day last week on the vstar, was drenched by the time I was home, just to darn hot/ humid
Stay cool❄
Regards
Robt

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Back to day work with this gorgeous affordable.
> You know it the moment you see it. At least that's what it did to me.
> 
> 
> ...


Model name/number? Thanks.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Black Riccardo and the tuxedo cat.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Keithcozz said:


> Finally got a *SEIKO*_ 5_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish the stock strap wasn't too long for me. Maybe I'll punch it, cauterize it, and hope for the best.

- translated by Babelfish


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist for the rest of the day.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Yeah. I suppose Seiko Saturday would work.
But my only Seiko ain't all in one piece. 
So this pretty accurate Stuhrling will just have to do.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7002


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> My small cat has taken to hanging out on top of the watch box. I can't get in it to choose today's watch, right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now she's on the couch, so I can get to my watches. She really sleeps like this. Weirdo.










- translated by Babelfish


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just thought I'd give this affordable a little appreciation as well....

*Vostok Amphibia*

















b-)​_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

_*Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183








*_​


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

M1 with a groovy new band that just came in from Shenzen today. I live 90mi from Mexico and got a Mexican watch band from China. What's wrong with me?


























And there's car hair on it already. Whatever, I'm not taking more pics.

- translated by Babelfish


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The $10 dollar Waltham Quartz was acting flaky. Tried this and that. 
Now it's been running fine for a couple hours. Really looking forward to giving it wrist time!
Still rocking the Stuhrling. Bed before much longer.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

jetcash said:


> M1 with a groovy new band that just came in from Shenzen today. I live 90mi from Mexico and got a Mexican watch band from China. What's wrong with me?


Nothing at all. It's still a shorter trip to your mailbox than to Mexico.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Mido back on bracelet today!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Mr Icognito...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Ken Tay (Apr 12, 2015)

my beloved back from servicing...


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

This one today.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Montres De Luxe Milano *Thunderbolt*


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Gigandet Speedtimer Pvd.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

For whatever reason my phone wouldn't upload a pic.
Beater Casio $20 diver because today I'm going to do what I thought I was going to do yesterday.


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Can't edit the post either. Obviously a pic of the Casio appears.


----------



## bauhausler (Dec 30, 2010)

Wearing a Mido All Dial COSC 7750 Chronograph. Yesterday I case swapped this movement/dial/chapter ring out of its original marked-up steel case into a newer titanium case and bracelet. Since the chapter ring had to be swapped and it's trapped under the crystal I had to remove both crystals and be able to re-seat the one in the titanium case. It took me a couple of weeks to think through how to do that with some carpet tape, a chunk of heavy flat aluminum, a C-clamp, an adhesive felt furniture glide and a fabricated nylon wedge. Basically I stuck the front of the crystal to the aluminum with carpet tape clamped the crystal to the aluminum through the case back and pried the case off with the wedge. Putting it back was easier. I now have a one-off watch because this dial and chapter ring were never used in the titanium case.
It's about 50G lighter in the titanium than with steel.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Same watch different shoes
Have a great Sunday all
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Pepsi Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My prettiest Squale to date.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 4 with the Shogun. Heading to the pool.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Seems to have come through some tough work without a new scratch.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Sunday everyone.

My affordable easy reader Seiko 5 to start the day.



































b-)​_


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

REACTOR Gamma 300m


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

James Caird Endurance for the long Labor Day weekend...my usual black dial/brushed finish and quickly becoming our most popular on our Kickstarter campaign. Something about brushed finishes people love...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Started with this REGO today








But ended with this amphibia!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Of course, the newest toy continues to get all the attention.


----------



## stevedrk (Aug 8, 2011)

Ocean One Vintage on Jubilee.



















Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Unlikely to ever be worn out in public.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Out biking today wearing my trust Forerunner 305


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

This is gonna sound like the beginning of a joke but here goes.

So a watch guy walks into a bar.

I have a bar at the shore that I love and I found that the bartender is a closet WIS. He's a retired police officer and has quite a collection. He shares a pic with me Everytime he gets a new one. I'm talking Rollies, Omega, Pams. Serious collection.

I walk in and he flips me this dirty not running, broken crusty strap. I told him I'd get it running for him as he didn't really do that part of collecting. He said no, keep it. Just send me a pic of it cleaned up and running so I just sent him this. Pretty happy with it. Especially for the price. Cost me one Maxell 920!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

HammyMan37 said:


> This is gonna sound like the beginning of a joke but here goes.
> 
> So a watch guy walks into a bar.
> 
> ...


LOL, nice.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

_*Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210








*_​


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 9256906


Is this a mod? Dial swap?

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes.
Military Classic case
Military Field dial



cayabo said:


> Military mod


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Hammy


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

This one today.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sea Urchin on its bracelet today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Yes.
> Military Classic case
> Military Field dial


Looks great!


jetcash said:


> Is this a mod? Dial swap?
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Seiko Alpinist. Been thinking about snagging the bracelet for it...seems like a waste of a 200m water reserve if I always keep it on a leather band. Maybe rubber? But I don't think it would look as nice.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Phantom
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Waterbury "explorer" on bond


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Pulsar.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The Mitsubishi is still a work in progress. Seals required to put it back together will be available in about 2 hours. Just freaking peachy...


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## civic4982 (May 17, 2011)

Morning coffee.

And a Benrus Type 2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone.

This affordable to start the day......

*SEIKO SNDC87P1*









but on leather.....


























b-)​_


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 3 with the Pepsi Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## alexir (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## hudson44 (Jan 20, 2015)

My go to pool watch!









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New strap for my *Tisell *_43mm Pilot_...










For $14, I was not expecting much, but this strap could easily cost several times that; I gotta get lucky every once in a while, I suppose.










For the curious, the LINK: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016PXQBIA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1










I am extremely happy with the unbelievable quality for the money.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Montres De Luxe Milano Thunderbolt


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

HammyMan37 said:


> This is gonna sound like the beginning of a joke but here goes.
> 
> So a watch guy walks into a bar.
> 
> ...


Looks great - congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

For this holiday - 
Here's hoping for some perestroika in our Government Labor Unions.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

MuckyMark said:


>


Nice strap!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Until I find a Timex day date larger than 35mm....








Stuff like this just has to do....


----------



## ellzar (May 19, 2015)

Zweig said:


>


What is this? Looks very unique too me.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Workin late


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Until I find a Timex day date larger than 35mm....
> 
> View attachment 9265098
> 
> Stuff like this just has to do....




-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Bleary eyes and fuzzy brain need day date!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)

Just received this in the mail Friday. Really like it.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Tudor Tuesday!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Boring I know, but day 6 in a row for this one.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I forget how solid this thing is after not wearing it for a spell.

You go, *CASIO*!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Victorinox dual time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This is the only Timex in my collection - for now.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Steinhart bronze today
Have a beautiful day all
☀ Sunny and hot today
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Seiko SNZH53 - a great sleeper


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Crazy inexpensive black bay homage... At least that's how I think about it.










Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## Blitt_ (Jul 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Have on the Tudor BBB today..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Appreciating this big boy for the day......

*Timex Expedition*



























Have a great big day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Guzmannosaurus said:


>


Great looking watch. I'm waiting for Military PVD version with the same movement

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Forgot to update my daily watch.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Fiddy homage


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Konti 20 today









Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Started out with one of my affordable Timex........


















.....then remembered that I have this new affordable homage watch that needs wrist time. 
It's my only one, been curious to see if its any good. For the money I can see why there are fans.
It's been keeping excellent time and I'm quite pleased with that.

*Corgeut Black Bay Homage*


























Works for me!
b-)​_


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## 4-D (Feb 1, 2015)

Ds4


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

rally mode ...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Watch this space. For a new (to me) Citizen Eco Drive day date.
Bracelet is going away for either black leather or black Nato.









Also in preparation for a Silicon Rubber strap I got the bracelet off of this.
Doesn't look at all shabby on this Bond Nato does it?


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Tissot! This watch has made a real comeback in my collection. Being titanium, it has always been a pleasure to wear but for some reason, it's aesthetics have regained my interest in wearing it lately.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Starting day with this one.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

The Helberg

Helberg CH6 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Helberg CH6 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I got it with the intention of wearing it. As an aside it is running within a second of perfect. Odly enough my lesser brand watches including Stuhrling and Fossil are running the closest. The MDV 106 is pretty close too.


----------



## Nano9089 (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice!!! I have huge collection Men Watch.. if anyone want to see please pm me ! thanks!


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

43mm Tissel flieger.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I mean, c'mon just look at how gorgeous it is








(Reminds me of an old Egyptian saying - a monkey in its mother's eyes is a gazelle)


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Giovanni Moro Design
Have a good day
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

7th day straight with the Shogun.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Wednesday everyone.

This wonderful affordable got the nod for today......

*Bulova Accutron II 262 kHz*


















Have a wonderful Wednesday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

steve399 said:


> rally mode ...


I see your Seiko and raise u a Girard Perregaux









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Wasting time watching Leave it to Beaver between assignments.
It hits 12 and my phone changes. Pretty darn accurate!


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Easy reading


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dagaz Aurora


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Montres De Luxe Milano Thunderbolt


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

New toy: Omega Speedmaster Rattrapante
Not frequently seen, only produced for a few years in the early 2000.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Normally, when I take photos for the _WRUW? _threads while walking Amy...










...many of the pictures aren't very good and are discarded. However...










...for whatever reason, today they all turned out O.K.

I ask your forgiveness in advance, but I'm using all of 'em...























































That's it, I'm done. I promise.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just got this one delivered early this morning. 
It's clearly an homage timepiece and needless to say, very affordable relative to the real thing.
It's doing its thing and so far its good.

No mention of M^R1#A M1L17^R3
Pictures removed.

b-)​_


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9284618


Awesome jersey!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Today

Level up!










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m On Super Engineer


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

jetcash said:


> Awesome jersey!
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


I Know It's Only Rock'nRoll But I Like It! 

































- anabuki, driver to Sir Mick Jagger since their last concert to Poland.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Casio MDV youse guys. Everything you need. Nothing you don't.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Fresh in today.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Smiths, grab and go
Military inspired
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Borealis rubber for the tatoskok


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

TC GMT today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Casio MDV 106 and Andy Griffith!


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

getting used to the Hydrosub.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Kenneth Cole Automatic


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki King 40mm


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Cats don't like water but dive watches do!


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Armida A10 on a Strapcode Super Engineer


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The new Apollon - what else?


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Changed to this. I laugh at "Divers 200"
But it is running pretty close to perfect.....


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Just came in tonight.
Teaser shot:









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Orient Mako USA II mod, Coin-Edge bezel, Ceramic insert, Solid screw-in 18mm tapering super oyster w/Orient Pro Saturation Diver ratcheting clasp


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Changed again after finding this at Walmart for $5

So far seems to be running pretty close...


----------



## Chewieez (Jan 24, 2016)

I just received this watch in the mail today. So far I like it a lot. I immediately took off the back strap it came on and put it on a dark brown perlon. It will be fun to play with different straps with it.

Rider M003 by GT&FQ.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Friday morning is starting off with this one while I wait for Bulova.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice sunny morning here in Tanzania on the edge of the Serengeti and I'm wearing my CERTINA DS ACTION, a beautiful watch with a WR200 and a sapphire crystal.





















Even the Serengeti can be boring - - -









Have a great day and do be kind.


----------



## pankajs (May 27, 2015)

Having JR on the wrist !! Absolutely love this one.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Gold(en) watch, everyone needs one


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Going to be a Fossil Friday y'all. All the watches I have and it all comes down to a rhyme....


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

8926 on nato! Happy Friday









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

007's distant cousin on steroids


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Wearing this one today.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Ti Homage today
Have a great day
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ellzar (May 19, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Just got my Bundeswehr f71 project watch out of customs here. Very, very proud of it. Love the story behind it and the men who made it happen.










Out of respect for the military history, I put it on an I.W. Suisse buffalo leather rally strap. Made a 22mm fit the 20mm lugs and like the result.









My first forum project watch and damn if it doesn't make me feel special.









Everybody have a great weekend, enjoy time with those you love and remember to be kind.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Kenneth Cole automatic


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Ocean One Bronze on a custom Brooks jacket strap from Detroit Strap Co.










Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Channel 2 Houston. Won't be here much longer. Got work to tend to...


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*The bathroom counter at work
seemed a fine spot to snap
a black n white with my phone*








*Have a great Friday all!*​


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this "Bathyscaphe" trying on Nato


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good evening

So Amazon failed to deliver ( but apologised) the new Bulova so Suunto is back with sun rise/sun set in a dial.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

This has been on my list for awhile. Checking it off finally!

Sent from my Galaxy Note


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Out doing what I get paid for.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Kuma23 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wearing a sailboat, while rigging a sailboat. Or at least attempting to rig...









Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

DB DayNight OPs T100









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I believe this is the closest to 'NOW' that I have ever taken and posted a photo to this thread - excited to have the NTH Oberon prototype on my wrist this evening and in the coming days. Believe the hype...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF

*Seiko SRP307K1*

















May you all have a monster weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## Butter (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Back on alligator.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*G*


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexir (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Home watching Cubs at Astros.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

alexir said:


>


Twinsies!









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SRP279


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

41mm TagHeuer Carrera Cal.5 Day/Date.
A lot of us watch snobs give T/H a hard time but I have loved this watch. It's become my dress watch for dates with my wife. And truthfully, more than my Speedmaster Professional or my Tudor Black Bay, this bracelet is probably the most comfortable and smooth I own. And the overall weight of the watch is perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergs (Sep 6, 2016)

Seiko brightz sbgm001 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sent from my mobile phone with Tapatalk


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Wearing this newly arrived watch... change the strap to eulit perlon.....funny.... the strap cost 3x than the watch it self . ...I'm really happy, enjoy, and love this combo.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all.

Really bad weather here in UK, Bournemouth but at least watch us great. Strap is bit tired so perhaps you have any suggestions. Orange or red, rubber or silicon. Postage to UK is a must.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Komandorskie Air Force today!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Just this chunk of serious hardware from Richmond Hill, its such a sweet piece, the crown - massive, the bezel , ah just love the Maple Leaf, yup I love this model.
You all have a great "Time" wherever you are today.
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dagaz "Aurora"


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The GSAR wins the "guess who stained the garage doors yesterday" contest.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Vintage SEIKO FFF mod









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Stowa Flieger LE Blue Dial today. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tappin and Talkin.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Day two on the wrist. Power reserve is building!


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## ben.crumley (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

The little SKX013 says my burger took 12 minutes to make.


----------



## alexir (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

My new Bundeswehr f71 project watch. I really love this guy.









I have it on black perlon to deal with the heat and need for adjustment several times a day here in the African heat.









'Course the perlon keeps you from seeing the incredible insides of this movement.









Did I say I really, really liked this watch? Ya'll have a great day and remember to be kind.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Watching last episode of this season's Narcos...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Vostok Amphibia SE at the Nats-Phillies game








0-0 so far...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hang in there, dcguy, i have a feeling that Harp's gonna' bring it home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Dagaz T2. Also, first wrist shot with my new ring that I added on Friday afternoon :-!￼


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Dagaz T2. Also, first wrist shot with my new ring that I added on Friday afternoon :-!￼


Congrats! Isn't it weird, wearing a wedding ring? I got married in June and I'm still not used to it.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nomos Club Dunkel:


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Much better weather today.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Ad hoc decision to go out for late lunch and decision to change the watch.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos K300


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mako USA










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

Casio EF 305...all stainless steel, domed mineral glass, strap secured with screw bars....beautiful and comfortable


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Magrette Regattare Chrono!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

Jlc geophysics at Walmart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Latest arrival. Loving the simplicity and versatility










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG @El_Geek


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Picked this very affordable used chrono that I thought was rather interesting. 
I don't know much about this one but it has a screw down crown and I just dig the blue sunburst dial. 
Certainly adds color to my wrist. Should be interesting to try different straps but the bracelet is perfect for now.
Just a good weekend addition.

*Timex Chrono*



























No Indiglo but at least there's a little bit of lume.









Anyway, should eat a pretty good dinner tonight.









Hope y'all are having a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Feeling like a Russian Sunday today

20160911_130300 by Wolfsatz


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Picked this very affordable used chrono that I thought was rather interesting.
> I don't know much about this one but it has a screw down crown and I just dig the blue sunburst dial.
> Certainly adds color to my wrist. Should be interesting to try different straps but the bracelet is perfect for now.
> Just a good weekend addition.
> ...


Absolutely stunning dial!

And my mouth is watering already.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Absolutely stunning dial!
> 
> And my mouth is watering already.


Thanks, its pretty much why I got it, comfortable too. :-!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Feeling like a Russian Sunday today
> 
> 20160911_130300 by Wolfsatz


Cool hands!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## wilcoxen.4 (Jan 25, 2014)

Barry S said:


>


That thing is really sharp! Love the hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

wilcoxen.4 said:


> That thing is really sharp! Love the hands.


Thanks! Quite a faithful reproduction of the original.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This Eclipse so far today

But I'm going to do a little surgery on this and LOVE wearing it


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This amphibian again today!










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Trying it out on the strap that came on a Komandorskie. 
I did Dremel surgery to use 18mm. 16 is just too small!

Might could do 20mm but not wanting to push my luck....


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Continuing the Bulova military theme for the weekend.

A bit more modern interpretation - and a very popular piece around here, for good reason.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm laying in bed soon to be asleep. 
But planning to wear this with black jeans and a fair amount of black in my shirt. And can anyone honestly tell me this is not a pretty watch?


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Forerunner 305 day at the Wilmington waterfront.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Breaking in a new Zulu. I buckle it one notch too tight and dunk it. Then, let it dry on my wrist.
Lookit that mark! Oh, the pain we go through for perfection.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Low tide at the bay today...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

From iPhone 6+


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

This earlier today but I got busy at the office and forgot to post it. Been with me for over 7 years now including a 3 year stretch where it went "missing" after my then 2 year old forgot where she left it after playing with it. Found it after moving into our new place last year in the bottom of her dance gear bag....


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

6309


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

NightOwl said:


>


Wow! Nice! Really love how timex evolves


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Mini grail Orient yellow mako 









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Tisell* _No. 157_


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Well I said I was going to wear it today.
No name made in China. Strap cost 4 times what the watch did.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Monday Run










WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)

1960's Tissot - lost an amazing 1 second since I set it yesterday morning.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Still trying out straps. This is a Choice Cuts on Toxic curves spring bars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

63 today
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

LeGant World Timer


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

47mm Radiomir pilot


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## williamdoan9 (Jul 27, 2016)

EL_GEEk said:


> Latest arrival. Loving the simplicity and versatility
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG @El_Geek


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## williamdoan9 (Jul 27, 2016)

EL_GEEk said:


> Latest arrival. Loving the simplicity and versatility
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG @El_Geek


I'm curious, which seiko is that? It looks amazing. I think it's love at first sight.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

williamdoan9 said:


> I'm curious, which seiko is that? It looks amazing. I think it's love at first sight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Sarg001

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG @El_Geek


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Estoril 300 on a ToxicRooroo  super comfortable.

HAGD

N



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Stas (May 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

#bathroomselfie
#diversonleather
#hashtagsfordays

Am I doing this right?



















Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

After my 49mm diver this seems kinda light.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

post images


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG @El_Geek


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Commercial during Family Feud. Very soon I gotta go do some work.


----------



## Pippy (Aug 18, 2016)

This one doesn't see much action these days.

Sent from my brain using evolution and electricity.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mid change of the day










WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Montrex Automatic​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

[I][CENTER]Bunch of lovely watches today gents.:-!

Here is my affordable for today. I haven't seen this one much anymore.
[img]https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-q8hxKxM/1/L/i-q8hxKxM-L.jpg

Yes, it's still a Timex.









Yup, it's the old........

*Timex Expedition World Time*









It's a bit old school with all the tech and apps available nowadays in our smart gadgets but it's still cool to me.
I like the light cream dial and easy readable markers and overall lay out. The independent 4th hand can come handy during travels along
with the smooth bidirectional rotating bezel. I dig the profile as well.


















There is no Indiglo but at least there's a little bit of lume.









I think this watch will do.

















Hope everyone is having a great Monday.
b-)[/CENTER][/I]


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

I still never get tired of this.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#UndoneMonday so evening switch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> #UndoneMonday so evening switch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha,ha, very nice!:-!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I came home plugged in my phone and put the clock app to work. 
This one and the Stuhrling were closest to perfect. This won!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> #bathroomselfie
> #diversonleather
> #hashtagsfordays
> 
> Am I doing this right?


Lol. Get it Brad!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Reading the latest edition of "Loupe" - Chr. Ward's hip, new watch connoisseur's magazine....and looky on page 1 and 2....my watch!

























A little watch photography practice tonight...









And last night...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Still with me tonight.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Another free watch for doing work for a customer. Everyone thinks its a Rolex Datona at first glance.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## pankajs (May 27, 2015)

All set to drive to work !! Have a good day Gentlemen


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

After days of delay from Amazon finally watch is with me. Great first impression.



















Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cave Dweller II


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I reserve the right to change my mind. 
If the strap doesn't self destruct today I will wear this for the work day.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Geckota rally on the prs516


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Today comes the turn of the Parnis big pilot.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

;-)


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Steinhart today!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Screw #SpeedyTuesday
#ChronoTuesday here with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's Terra canvas strap 
Love this combo. Can you believe I've had this watch over a year now!! :shock)


Have a great day!
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

tygrysastyl said:


> Hi
> 
> After days of delay from Amazon finally watch is with me. Great first impression.
> 
> ...


tried one of these on a couple weeks ago. Fit very comfortably for the size and case shape.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpina BLACKout.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko 5


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Face4 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Being "studious" with the Techne Goshawk PVD


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)

Seiko Solar SNE277


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I figured out how to set day date. But I can't see worth spit in the morning and got 15 instead of 13. Otherwise running almost perfectly. 
Japanese quartz seems much better than most Chinese quartz....


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## alexir (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)

Seiko SCBA001










I've had this watch for almost 20 years. It was the first "quality" well built watch (ie: not made of plated base metals or plastic) I ever owned growing up. It was also the first $100+ watch I ever owned. And it still runs perfectly despite never having been serviced or otherwise given anything but a new battery when needed.


----------



## Rigger73 (Aug 5, 2016)

Not coming off my wrist for a long time now.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the white dial Streetmatic Proto on Art's first weathered canvas strap. 
Have a good evening. B 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> #UndoneMonday so evening switch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a tribute to JeepDad99
Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Winding down on the couch with my Scuba Dude.










Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

As I am about to be asleep I'm wearing an invisible watch.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My first SKX, I have no idea why I'd dint get one for so long!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Almost time for #Speedytuesday to come to a close here in Houston...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Today this.



















Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk & iPhone 6+


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Pepsi


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

With the new cheap SE 2 clone bracelet

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Manual wind today
The Ti case is nice and dull, change from SS
Have a good day
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

DB NATO diver on shark mesh


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Right this minute? Not an affordable but definitely an achieved grail.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Another new one in today. This one I've never seen before but got it for a steal a I was the only one bidding.


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)

Certainly not the most beautiful omega but beauty goes much deeper than looks alone. Has a recently serviced movement and keeps great time.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 with Cathedral hands!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It is a white black and red Invicta sort of Wednesday.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Aachen.


----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)

Citizen Promaster 0560-S72340










Had this watch for many years and it's the second oldest in my collection. My old man picked it up for me as a gift when I was a teenager on a trip to Tel Aviv.


----------



## Jamesh88 (Apr 1, 2016)

Good old G Shock for work 😊









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko 5


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Afternoon switch to this homage.....

















b-)​_


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

lunch with my Blumo
Drink of choice Molson Canadian
with side of clamato juice







Hey, how would this look
on an Ostrich strap?





​


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Again 😁









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TukangFikir (Mar 11, 2011)

This for my boring office job


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Just heard it can go home!


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Two quartz favorites today..

First my new XLS from a great Amazon deal:









And then my Juggernaut III got delivered an hour ago:


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

This one. The accuracy of this watch is fantastic; in three weeks it has not gained or lost a second.

I had no idea about this when I bought it.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H








​


----------



## Tuff1217 (Sep 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the white dial Streetmatic Prototype but on Art's vintage bomber jacket leather tonight. Love it.

Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It was here when I got home. It is running rings around the Invicta I was wearing. But I know how to deal with that!


----------



## alexir (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Still wearing this! Trying to acclimate to the smaller 38mm size ? changed the band too... Again!




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Well I think this watch will stay for next few days with me.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk & iPhone 6+


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Athaya Vintage Lamafa diver..


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

This *SEIKO *is old.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I've not yet chosen today's watch. I've lost the will to care.
Sure hope I get it back!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Vintage Military


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

CW Trident


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Timed the Skindiver today at +4.8 s/day.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)

Keithcozz said:


> This *SEIKO *is old.


Very unique!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Figured I'd give the new shoes a ride.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Need i say more?

Yes it's one of the sunniest and warmest september months ever here in Holland...


----------



## Rigger73 (Aug 5, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Liking that. Liking their upcoming Treudd even more!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Rigger73 said:


> Liking that. Liking their upcoming Treudd even more!


Thanks! He's supposed to be coming out with a Nordic Shield soon, which is basically the same as the Baltic, but with a white dial and red text.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For the day.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Adrian Jones (Aug 5, 2016)

Received in the post this morning









Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Orange Huldra on Strapcode Super engineer.


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bulova Moonwatch
Happy Thursday


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

Seiko Orange Monster
free pic


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday gents

I enjoyed this solid slab of metal yesterday so I'll give it another day.













































Have a great Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Another new one in today.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Jamesh88 (Apr 1, 2016)

Casio Edifice 😎









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)

Today called for my beater of all beaters. My Timex T46861 Metal Field Expedition.










My third oldest watch. Easily the most beat up with damaged link at the bezel, crooked 4, and more wear and tear than any others. But it still keeps time which is all that it needs to do well. Not bad for a nearly 20 year old $15 base metal quartz beater if you ask me.


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Got by the Houston Time Factory and this came home with me.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one in the evening for the dog walk before dinner









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Amphibia SE at the Deschutes Brewery in Portland


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Didn't want the Timex to be noticed just yet....


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Can't take a wristie with my DSLR... SARB 033


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

fastfras said:


> Can't take a wristie with my DSLR... SARB 033


Such a fantastic watch.:-!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1971 Seiko 6119-8450



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

So started with this one.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk & iPhone 6+


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO PADI ...


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Moon watch yesterday and today
Have a great day ladies and gents
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Not sure yet what watch. Gotta figure it out pretty soon. 
I'll be back to show my choice.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Well, I looked at my wall of watches. 
This sure is an elegant looking devil...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

;-)


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EQS500DB-1A1 world timer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF my friends. 
Looking forward to the weekend. 
Alpina PVD Startimer on an orange canvas for casual Friday. I needed a bit of color to cheer me up 
Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Today on off the wrist and on the table. Geckota K2


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Master of all it surveys.


----------



## Aquaholic_user (Jul 5, 2014)

Another day on the lathe 









Sent from my SM-G930V


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

SARB017 on my new to me bracelet.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Well now something for the Friday afternoon.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk & iPhone 6+


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## AdrianCol (Jul 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Invicta "Sub".


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

SIGH. Joe has the box truck, Gale has the 4500.
And there doesn't seem to be much pickup truck work today. 
Thought I'd give a pic showing the raised indices and such.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

For the afternoon Italian Style










WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Strap change on the 8926


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*Sister in law went to Jamaica
when asked what she could bring me back
I replied a SHOT glass
.*







*Dare I say she misunderstood
what I said*​


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

I wanted something Subtle for the office... I think I win. 









Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Custom built diver!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC & Tartar...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> MWC & Tartar...


I would be torn between making a complaint to the waiter about the watch in my food, (but keeping the watch as "evidence"), or pocketing the watch, pretending it wasn't there and eating the food anyway...

Nicely done.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

Just arrived today!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Black5 said:


> I would be torn between making a complaint to the waiter about the watch in my food, or pocketing the watch, pretending it wasn't there and eating it anyway...
> 
> So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Rivven said:


> Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


Do you think you could Scotch brite off the tarnish and pop off the wings on the dial? It'd be an easy Black Bay homage.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I've been working on this.









Trying to get this to fit. All that grinding and STILL no fit.
I think the hood will have to go.

Meanwhile....









I have no need of date at home so this got the nod.
Meranom Amphibia of course.


----------



## White Mule (Feb 24, 2012)

The White Mule


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Giving some juice in the evening to my Seiko 5

29693162906_35a3d466ff_o-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Date Night....with my wife....


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

And now for something completely different...


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Seagull on rotation

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Do you think you could Scotch brite off the tarnish and pop off the wings on the dial? It'd be an easy Black Bay homage.
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


I keep thinking about getting the wings gone or getting a new dial/hand set.

I would imagine that the finish would easily get removed by using a cape cod cloth or a quick run on the polishing wheel.

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

skylinegtr_34 said:


>


Sweet watch!   it's a mod correct?

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Счастливы субботу!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett White Harpoon


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

*Shturmanskie Strela with alarm
*


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Landeron GMT today
Rainy weather here, but its warm
Have a good one
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## laza80 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

This one on at the moment:










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk & iPhone 6+


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Pure unadulterated visibility!!!


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Back to the Tissel.


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

PEPSI ...


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Mako USA


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

castlk said:


>


Come on man, how long have you been reposting these same photos now? It's a nice watch, but take the time to take a new pic please.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Newest watch, which I'll likely be wearing for a few days...









Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_No puny pasty timepiece to start the day.
Sporting my affordable big black clock


















Generously knurled for aesthetic pleasure.



































Have a great Saturday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice line up!!

This morning I started with the white Streetmatic Proto on Art's charcoal canvas.

Cheers 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice line up!!
> 
> This morning I started with the white Streetmatic Proto on Art's charcoal canvas.
> 
> ...


Got one of those ordered just because of the pic you posted a couple days ago. Looks fantastic! I had to double check the size... Would have never imagined it's 44mm!!! It looks much smaller on your wrist and also on Justin's who is a hair shy of 7".

Really looks awesome!

And now I'm in the dog house for sure. Merci a toi!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Seiko 7002


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

Getting to know each other.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ckamp (Oct 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice line up!!
> 
> This morning I started with the white Streetmatic Proto on Art's charcoal canvas.
> 
> ...


I totally thought that was ice cream on your plate.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jetcash said:


> I totally thought that was ice cream on your plate.
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


Ah ah! Egg and avocado "burger" on French
Brioche bread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jguitron said:


> Got one of those ordered just because of the pic you posted a couple days ago. Looks fantastic! I had to double check the size... Would have never imagined it's 44mm!!! It looks much smaller on your wrist and also on Justin's who is a hair shy of 7".
> 
> Really looks awesome!
> 
> ...


Ah ah! Sorry 
Pls don't send your wife my way 
Congrats. I'm wearing the blue CF version right now. 
Which are you going for ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

This man


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Happy Saturday









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jackalo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

Went to KY kickdown bike show and watching races so I'm wearing my motorcycle watch.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ah ah! Sorry
> Pls don't send your wife my way
> Congrats. I'm wearing the blue CF version right now.
> Which are you going for ?
> ...


Got the white one.

I like the updated black bezel and more matte white.

Are you part of the production team? You got the protos!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Seiko 6117-6010 World Time from 1969


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

fiskadoro said:


> Seiko 6117-6010 World Time from 1969
> 
> View attachment 9391250


Love it.

I'm gonna like this anywhere you post it!

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New to the stable and my first Atomic watch / and also playing with new macro lense .

20160917_195811-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

Finally took off the stock strap and tried this one one from my SARB017.

Kinda diggin it


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This which I swapped into the case that did have the Air Force Komandorskie. I'm almost out of slow adjustment and it's still 2 minutes in a bit under two hours fast.

In other news the Poljot is now about 2 minutes slow in 4 hours or so.

And I got the Waltham on a strap that almost immediately fell apart.

And the no name blue dial "diver" is on Walmart rubber.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice line up!!
> 
> This morning I started with the white Streetmatic Proto on Art's charcoal canvas.
> 
> ...


Man! I'm obsessed with this watch. I just wish they would make a 40mm...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

OWC milsub









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*TIMEX* & *Hadley - Roma*

I love the way they look together. Comfy, too!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Second day with the Pepsi Orient Mako.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

OVM


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

This.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This Timex. Running pretty accurate so far. Ain't Indiglo swell?


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

sal4 said:


> Second day with the Pepsi Orient Mako.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse my squirrelly ignorance, but what does the second crown do?

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It sets the day. I know this because I have a version of this watch.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

A while ago, a person contacted me in IG saying they liked this watch and asking if they could make me a strap for it. Uh, sure? I said - a few weeks later this arrived with a matching black strap, too. I love how the stitching matches the subdials...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Must be a Timex weekend, appreciating this affordable big Jolly Green.
One thing is for sure, fall is coming.

*Timex Expedition Military Classic T49822
*


























Hoping everyone is having a blessed Sunday.
b-)​_


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Watching the Texans play.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lüm-Tec B33 on a brown ToxicRoo, a perfect combo! They should come standard on the watch instead of the thick Brown leather zulu with the overwhelming hardware....

Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Watching my boy at a b-ball clinic.



















My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Excuse my squirrelly ignorance, but what does the second crown do?
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


The pusher at 2:00 adjusts the day of the week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

My take on a "smart" watch


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Lüm-Tec B33 on a brown ToxicRoo, a perfect combo! They should come standard on the watch instead of the thick Brown leather zulu with the overwhelming hardware....
> 
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


I would conceivably agree with you except there is no date.
Day date is not exactly necessary but date is right up there!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh my but how I LOVE that Indiglo!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you for the kind words!



Black5 said:


> Love it.
> 
> I'm gonna like this anywhere you post it!
> 
> So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I would conceivably agree with you except there is no date.
> Day date is not exactly necessary but date is right up there!


I meant the strap is perfect for it vs the oem leather Zulu 
But as for the date, it's not a priority for me at all. In fact I favor not date when the option is available. I have no need for it, never use it and it just clutters the dials. On some watches it even creates imbalance for me  . 
But to each is own of curse.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

On this hot Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corn18 (Jun 19, 2016)

Amazon just delivered my new moon watch:


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

A dude on camo.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

A little day lume from taking out the trash.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

CMFord said:


> A while ago, a person contacted me in IG saying they liked this watch and asking if they could make me a strap for it. Uh, sure? I said - a few weeks later this arrived with a matching black strap, too. I love how the stitching matches the subdials...
> 
> View attachment 9397642


Boom. IG already making you money. How can it go wrong? You should quit your day job right now and just start snapping watch pics all day.



Of course #milsubshootouts could ruin that career.

Avery

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Thought I'd try this since I couldn't get this strap on the Waltham...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

CMFord said:


> A while ago, a person contacted me in IG saying they liked this watch and asking if they could make me a strap for it. Uh, sure? I said - a few weeks later this arrived with a matching black strap, too. I love how the stitching matches the subdials...
> 
> View attachment 9397642


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Tried my new Sinn 556i out on a bunch of strap options earlier. But bracelet is still the winner until I'm needing a new look. I might just wear this new acquisition everyday this week. . . that's how much I'm lovin' this watch.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Going to be an 8926 sort of a day...


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)

One of the few Chrono's that I own. Don't wear it much anymore. Maybe I should?


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9404714


Looks great...

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Invicta 8826 mod









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got a a new ToxicBlackout in the mail and had to try it on the PVD Alpina Startimer  ...
not my typical office combo but screw it  I love it. 
Have a great week. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sinnin' it today...


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Victorinox Maverick 241689 blue chronograph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Kicked the day with Bulova but now ended up with this.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk & iPhone 6+


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I'm having vision problem. I just can't see myself being at work today.
Maybe being in stealth mode will do.;-)

*Orient Ray Raven*

















Have a great Monday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Hey, it's a Monday.
After checking with my brothers at BSHT, I've decided to change.
I started with my Orient Ray Raven this morning and a fine watch it is no doubt.


















Then I see a brighter Monday after checking that thread. Toughening it up with some metal.

SKX007

















Yeah, I feel better.

b-)​_


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Solid as a rock


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## sixstrings (Aug 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Orthos today










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Brand new (to me...i think it may have been a display model) Citizen Shadowhawk. Got a good deal and impulse-bought this one. It's a fun little grab-n-go, and it's typical Citizen Eco-Drive quality. Looks "cool" and has a super, super comfortable bracelet, and the lug curvature really hugs my wrist nicely...but--maybe a little on the large (wrist is ~7.25" for reference) and shiny side for my tastes so it could be destined for a sale (or better yet, trade) in the next month. We'll give it a few more times on the wrist to see if I can get over the bling-factor:









In other news, my Verizon contract is up today so I can get a new phone that will spare everyone from these lame blurry pics :-d


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The lume dies out fast. But no trouble reading those hands!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 9406898


Mine says hi!


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Jguitron said:


> Got one of those ordered just because of the pic you posted a couple days ago. Looks fantastic! I had to double check the size... Would have never imagined it's 44mm!!! It looks much smaller on your wrist and also on Justin's who is a hair shy of 7".
> 
> Really looks awesome!
> 
> ...


Do you know ? That was the prototype, the final version will be a little different. Here is a picture of the final version









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*Hamilton Khaki Field 42 Auto
*













*
*​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Undone Monday here 
Have a good evening. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Noemi97 said:


> Do you know ? That was the prototype, the final version will be a little different. Here is a picture of the final version
> 
> View attachment 9409394
> 
> ...


I am an all-white fan as well but this is a mere rendering. I think it'll actually look really good and provide a little needed contrast. 
But I think he is trying to work on a solution.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Some details on the PMD56










Have a great one

Eric


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Home again. Still running perfect. Just one of my favorite authors!
In other news I got a black leather strap for the DKNY rectangular watch. Have one side secured. One to go. Gotta see how it will look on my wrist where round watches have been exclusively...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Well. It isn't the easiest watch to tell time on.
But I think it looks ok.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks to Brother @*****, this one-off super compressor is mine all mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Bedtime for the SNK.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning all










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk & iPhone 6+


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Mako Tuesday


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

F71 63
Beautiful day for everyone I hope
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on ToxicRoo
Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Mint and I were meant to be together.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Loving this new Parnis. Leo? Well he couldn't care less&#8230;


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*Wearing my sons G today
his first watch
He never wears it
So I take it for the occasional
outing
*






*
*







These fantastic shots were taken
in the drive thru at Taco Time.
It's Taco Tuesday afterall.
​


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## luderchris3 (Jul 28, 2016)

My black daily... Seiko 6138-3009


----------



## R.R. (Apr 27, 2016)

I've been at work since Red O'clock and I won't be getting home until Orange O'clock. Oh dear.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This new arrival


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Took some pictures of this fine Casio yesterday but saved it for WRUW.

*Casio Edifice EF-509L-1A*




































Here it is today.....









Having a nice day, even got all my TPS report done.;-)
Now just killin time.








Hoping everyone is having a great day.
b-)​_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

A dull, dreary day here in Az, but this brighten up the day






Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sinn 556i today


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Still awake and wearing this.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

I really like this one


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

River HFTO
Have a great day everyone 
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Dos vadanya!


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Parnis Big Pilot on new calf skin.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

DStar 200 Chrono


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

The new acquisition b-) Glad I took the DoubleDome-sapphire option.


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)

My "vomit" watch. I call it that in a complimentary way I assure you.










Casio MQ-24-1B. Cheap little $8 resin watch I'm on my second one of now. I wear this whenever I'm on daddy duty and I'm bound to get covered in spit up and other baby deleterious on my left arm since that's usually the baby carrying arm. That and being thin and resin it doesn't present a scratch hazard to the baby like some of my bigger watches. And if it's destroyed, I just get another one.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Scorpene, just out of the mailbox. Mikey likey!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wearing right now. Steinhart Ocean GMT


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)

Just got to work and realized I didn't have a watch on. So I'm wearing my "stash" watch I keep in my desk for just such an occasion.

SOKI Submariner Homage










Cheap (think I got this one for $14), base metal case, bezel that looks like it's got a sticker on it, hollow linked bracelet, Chinese Tongji Automatic movement that keeps reasonably good time (though it doesn't auto wind particularly well)... But given all that it still looks pretty good in a pinch, particularly from afar, which is typically when I wear it.


----------



## igureta (Oct 28, 2012)

Old Pulsar ana-digi

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Wednesday everyone.
Back to my usual end of the line today.
I hope this post finds everyone enjoying their hump day.
Today's watch is my old affordable field watch.

*Wenger Terragraph
*Here it is when it was new a few years back.


















Now old and beaten up after many fun outings.....






















































....it is still doing its magic and ticking right along. 
Here it is today.....









What's really in the background....









Closer look....


















Paid only around $65 for this watch and needless to say I think I've got my $ worth.

















Enjoy the rest of your Wednesday guys.
b-)​_


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

This evening I have my Timex for new NCIS New Orleans 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

My new Eterna Kontiki four-hand just got delivered! I've been drooling over this watch for over a year now and I was finally able to get one. Even more beautiful in person










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good Wednesday everyone.
> Back to my usual end of the line today.
> I hope this post find everyone enjoying their hump day.
> Today's watch is my old affordable field watch.
> ...


Lovely photos lovely watch

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sinn again...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

mr mash said:


> Lovely photos lovely watch
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Thank you mr mash. Have a great Wednesday to you!


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

This one's been with me 10-12 years now. The crystal is a little scratched but the original capacitor is still ticking along just fine as long as it get a little wrist time and an extra shake every now and then.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Is that a meteor dial?
Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

cmann_97 said:


> Is that a meteor dial?
> Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep - prototype of the upcoming Zelos Hammerhead with meteorite dial.


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

I've been eye-balling this one at a local AD and finally decided to bring it home today. 










Ya, mobile phone pix suck. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Eterna Kontiki Chrono Quartz on Clockwork Synergy blue suede vintage strap


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Late day swap.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Seiko Baby Arnie Family


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

Right now? As I wait for my two 4 year olds to shower up...










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Todd Snyder Timex collaboration. Cool little watch, different, for a little fun in the rotation



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Todd Snyder Timex collaboration. Cool little watch, different, for a little fun in the rotation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Oh man. How much do I love the roulette faced Timex watches. Great watch, man.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Wearing this as a proof of concept and to try and break in the strap.









But this is being prepared to be tomorrow's watch.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MrBaso (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one! 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk & iPhone 6+


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## UncleDicky (Sep 21, 2016)

2012 Chris Ward C5 Malvern Auto in pvd gold with a black alligator butterfly strap


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Citizen Signature Grand Touring once again


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

_*Yo Fellas, Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor 3 in da house !!! #Bernhardt #USA*_


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Staying with the old River 6154 style
Have a good one everyone 
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

TISELL 43mm pilot

What a great watch...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This here white Russian.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Working remotely from home today due to the events in Charlotte. Craziness. I was up until 1:30 and back at 6;00am working on our DR plans, coordinating and keeping up with news and company updates  
No time to change watch so still enjoying the Timex Todd Snyder collaboration watch. 
Have a great day.

B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Squale Root Beer.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

My new favorite. This thing is just an absolute showstopper.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

One of my favorites, Hamilton KK


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Rolex Explorer I

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Frankenly or not, this is still a beautiful watch. 
If it looks good, fits nicely and gets the job done in a timely manner, I wear it.



























b-)​_


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## wilcoxen.4 (Jan 25, 2014)

Just messing around at the office. I'm no photographer, especially with iPhone under fluorescents. My Steinhart Ocean 1 gets all my wrist time, but this has been warming on me lately. Nice to sub a leather strap, and I love all the curves and polished edges on this case! Nice little Seiko!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

My Seiko in summer attire.










I know winter is coming (at least here), but I'm trying to enjoy the summer a litter longer!


----------



## TukangFikir (Mar 11, 2011)

Lunch timeeee!!










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

My F1 Grande date... could do with a good clean up though

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Afternoon switch to the Bulova Oceanographer. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Switched to this one because of BSHT's BCT.

*Corgeut *



































b-)​_


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Aww. It has become a whole second slow...


----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)

My hands down favorite watch in my collection if not overall. The first mechanical I ever bought myself. My Seiko 5 SNK807 on blue NATO strap.










It's beautiful to me. Incredibly light on my wrist to the point I barely register I'm wearing it. And the military face at first threw me but I've come to appreciate how it makes telling time just that much easier at quick glance. And it's tougher than Seiko give it credit for. I've dunked it in a bucket of ice water on more than one occasion grabbing a beer out of a half flooded cooler or barrel at a tailgate to no ill effect. The 7S26C movement is still within +/- 3 seconds a day on average.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Got what I think is a pretty nice leather strap at Walmart. 
It has been sitting around strapless for a couple of weeks. 
Going to start next week on an Eco Drive kick.


----------



## vulcan_innova (Sep 9, 2016)

Errday.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Brown is the new black.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## aardwolf.sg (Apr 18, 2015)

Best laughter I have in a long time! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aardwolf.sg (Apr 18, 2015)

Timely decision said:


> *Sister in law went to Jamaica
> when asked what she could bring me back
> I replied a SHOT glass
> .*
> ...


Best laughter I have in a long time!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sinn...


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKL09:


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Right now it is just after two in the afternoon here in East Africa, and I've just returned from customs where I picked up this awesome gift from my youngest son. It's a Bulova Precisionist Chronograph in the same style as my other Bulova Precisionist (a style Bulova is no longer producing). This is one bad-ass watch timing things up to twelve hours and down to thousandths of a second. I love it.









He sent me three straps with it, and for now it's on the North American bison strap by Diloy Elite. I really like it. The other straps may never get used.









Now, I've got two Bulova watches, both Precisionist with sweeping second hands. Both gifts and both gratefully accepted. I have been slightly jealous of those with the Bulova moon watch, but I'm content now. Wouldn't you be? Remember to be kind.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Hand wind blue Paratrooper. May be running a bit faster.
When I can see well enough I'll deal with it.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

We're off to a slow start on this Friday. Watching Numbers.


----------



## toomann (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The OM just because it's Friday.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

C11


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#PilotFriday with the PVD Alpina Startimer chrono on canvas. 
TGIF.

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Brass Shark Day....NH35 runs about -2 sec per day - can't beat that....


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*5

*


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Switched to this legit f71 chrono late yesterday and still sporting today.....

*Timex Monaco*




































Yesterday was a much nicer day. Today is rain all day......









Versatile enough......








TGIF and have a fantastic weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_An afternoon switch because of BSHT's Nato Friday.

*Monster.....*


















TGIF everyone!
b-)​_


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Getting away from divers for today. Wrist time due for this one.

Happy weekend all.


----------



## igureta (Oct 28, 2012)

Gotta love Casio

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Yesterday&#8230;










&#8230;today:


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

All blues.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Well earlier I was wearing a Mickey Mouse watch.
Now I am in bed about to be asleep. 
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Bowkill91 (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Last non diver watch before I hit the sack. Good morning and happy weekend.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Morning coffee and Bulova, after 20 days still accurate to the second. In background Moto 360 2nd gen.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military 007, have a great Saturday guys!


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

About to have a barbecue so this watch is a must.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk & iPhone 6+


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

The irrepressible Geckota K3


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

T500.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Casio beater at least until the mower work is done.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Typhoon today 
Looks like a nice day today
Fall cool but sunny
Have a good one 
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning guys

Keeping baby Elena and Ryker this morning and wearing the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's Terra canvas to time naps and stuff 

I've had this beauty for 13 months now . Crazy, uh?!!

Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice. Babies and watches. That's what I'm talkin' about.










Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

itsmemuffins said:


> The irrepressible Geckota K3
> 
> View attachment 9451354


Man, I was so tempted to get this before realizing it's just brass plated steel, not brass throughout. Would it still patina?


----------



## tpb11 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agreed.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The speed dragon - zo5523


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Deep brunch diving.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Tisell *really gives you a lot for the money...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Happy Saturday everyone!

Enjoying the early fall season neighborhood walk and giving a little appreciation to my affordable.....

Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49895




































Hoping everyone is enjoying their weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## ckamp (Oct 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9451946
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Streetmatic blue CF Proto on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Got new drive belts on the Yard Man mower. 
Gotta get longer bolts to get the Craftsman flywheel off.
Another steered key.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

No apparent new damage.
After I clean up I see wearing Mickey again....


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> So beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks! Wondering when we will see a PADI on your wrist...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I switched as soon as I got home so that I can do my usual weekend game time cooking.
I had a great success the last time with this watch.....

Timex Chronograph
with smoked bbq ribs....








Love the sunburst blue!









....so no need to change but this time with roasted pork belly.









Oh yeah, just need my beer now and life is good. 
Let the games begin.








Yum.
b-)​_


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

SKX009 by the falls









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Smokin' this rack... Time for a beer!










But first these pork chops are done!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Alpinist and Pompanos...


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Still waiting on that rack of baby backs....

This helps... (maybe I should have worn the Vostok?) 🤔










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm sitting in the dark suffering from pneumonia. This is the only light on the room.

Name that watch.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H







​


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Just got a new $9 Milanese off ebay










Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

MidKnight said:


> I'm sitting in the dark suffering from pneumonia. This is the only light on the room.
> 
> Name that watch.
> 
> ...


Mako?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

MidKnight said:


> I'm sitting in the dark suffering from pneumonia. This is the only light on the room.
> 
> Name that watch.
> 
> ...


Mako?

Here's mine...










Hope you get well soon!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Techne Goshawk PVD after an intense match. Still need to get some new straps.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

joepac said:


> Mako?
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> ...


We have a winner!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Mako?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Winner!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

MidKnight said:


> We have a winner!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Feel better Bro!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

96b237


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

G. Gerlach Dywizjon 303

G.Gerlach Dywizjon 303 by muchacho86, on Flickr

G.Gerlach Dywizjon 303 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Man, I was so tempted to get this before realizing it's just brass plated steel, not brass throughout. Would it still patina?


Mines the stainless steel one. It's just the camera filter. The Brass pvd ons will however not get the usual Brass patina though.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Stuhrling Sunday y'all. Was about 4 seconds fast after 10-12 days.
Spot on now.


----------



## TideTexan (May 21, 2016)

Pulled the trigger on a moon watch a few days ago. Happiest I've been with a recent pickup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

itsmemuffins said:


> Mines the stainless steel one. It's just the camera filter. The Brass pvd ons will however not get the usual Brass patina though.


Good to know. I'll be trying the muriatic acid treatment on an old Slava I got off eBay so I guess that'll suffice for now.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Just finished ;-) ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos K300


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

free upload


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Snagged this at Tk maxx couple of hours ago.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Right now I'm wearing the lovely Geckota K1 V28.


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## LJ123 (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9463602
> 
> 
> View attachment 9463730
> ...


I can't wait till it's cool enough here to break out the bund.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

One of my best friends is getting married next week and the main color is red. Picked up a new strap to match our ties and socks.










Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

My Sunday jaunt to the waterfront with my Garmin 305


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Started the day with the Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster and later switched to the Victorinox Maverick 241434



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Got Mickey set precisely to my phone.
Ready for Mickey Monday!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Steinhart OVR


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Steel Bagelsport










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Mickey Mouse Monday! Running spot on!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sea urchin today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*Sunrise Sumo
*














6:15 icetimes starting today. Every Monday 'til the snow melts 
and it's not even here yet​


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Had a simple dress Citizen earlier but now change to this:










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk & iPhone 6+


----------



## jorgespneto (Dec 28, 2013)

I just get this perfect watch and i can't get it out


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

With another bezel insert:


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Driving the company truck. Lunch time. $15 WELL SPENT!
STILL running spot on!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Finally found my favorite Argyle strap


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Appreciating this GMT watch. I have a sister who lives in another country and now I can tell the time there at a glance.
This came handy last night before making a phone call.

*Time Expedition World Time*


















Simplicity, function, and about the perfect size for readability. 
Even the original leather strap is soft and comfortable. 









Dig the hint of blue lume to the GMT hand.









Happy Monday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I loved the blue one so much I found the black faced one.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Bracelet today. Two links and four holes in the clasp to fit a 7.5" wrist. Big Bracelet!

RMD


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Well......Hello Dolly!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

nice watches! sorry for the horribly out-of-focus picture - it's my old dive master 500.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sinnnn!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just enough time to put something together for this thread.
Busted out of work a little early to try a little bit of fishing, of the warm water variety.




























For such outing, a heavy metal watch was involved. Bracelet and all....

*Citizen Excalibur*



























This is just a solid watch, one of my very favorite.









Quite versatile IMHO.



























Of course it's perfectly fine to get it wet.








b-)​_


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

My seiko Quartz. Bland as bland can be









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

Union Glaschütte









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

This one today.










Thanks for watching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Obris Morgan Aegis - price/quality of this one is just amazing!


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

Today is Mako day!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex Tuesday. Expedition y'all.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue On Watchadoo


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

SEIKO SPC079


----------



## corn18 (Jun 19, 2016)

Bulova Moon Watch


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The absolutely gorgeous in person - snzh53


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Moon watch today
Have a good day everyone 
Regards
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

My auto is in for service. Threw on my trusty nighthawk. Forgot how good looking this watch is! I can't stop photographing it!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Borealis Estoril 300 on Art's weathered blue canvas and my new Chromexcel brogues 

Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9475842
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I so want this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I so want this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the new edition with blue sunburst dial and black markings on the bezel

Borrowed pic:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Unimatic on Art's canvas


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The bracelet was a bit of a mare to size but that was 100% the fault of the new owner and not the watch (pass the dunce cap please)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpina BLACKout.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Alpina BLACKout.


Love that watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> I like the new edition with blue sunburst dial and black markings on the bezel
> 
> Borrowed pic:
> 
> ...


Me too! It's my favorite but full price. 
20% off coupon code or 30% for two items. Still High but tempting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love that watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and me to! Sold my SS version as I found myself always going to this one.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Torpedo


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Tisell *_43mm _pilot

$149 well-spent...


----------



## PhilT (Jan 6, 2016)

1970's Seiko 5. Recently purchased to give my Sarb035 a rest


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_True affordable Tuesday.
A Seiko 5 of course....













































So much to like.
Have a tremendous Tuesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## TideTexan (May 21, 2016)

Recently picked up a 1963 Seagull reissue. Loving it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Tuesday










WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

New arrival Seiko "tank" homage


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 solar today (old pic)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Blacklist on Art's charcoal canvas. I truly enjoy looking at its dial with a couple of numeral markers at 12 & 6, and an overall super clean layout. 
Have a good evening
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Estoril today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Can't wait to post tomorrow's watch.
But your going to have to wait.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning

Starting the day with this one:










Thanks for watching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Daylight in a few hours. Mr Sun. Mr. Golden Sun....


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from space


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

White (dial no name $5 Walmart $20 strap) watch Wednesday


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Staying with the BMW today
Nice fall day
This is just a lovely watch to wear

Had a friend describe it on the wrist yesterday as " nice arm party you got going on there"

Have a good one 
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Busy morning. Went with the Zodiac Sea Dragon with Zodiac's own movement. 
I love the overall looks and particularly the beautiful grey sunburst clean dial. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 9490154
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You just had to have a nice tropical beach behind you...


----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)

Meeting with my company CEO today called for my Tissot T-Touch II T047.420.47.207.00










Not one of my watches I consider "affordable" but it fits for this board .


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Change to this:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Portsea!


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Citizen Eco-Drive BM8475-00F. Just delivered in the mail today!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Boo: Thick, annoying wrist brace (on BOTH wrists), my ulnar nerve palsy is acting-up...

Yay: Long-ass NATO strap


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca; DLC Torpedo on stingray.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the '71 Oceanographer Snorkel 666 
I need a new 18mm strap.

Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OVM2









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the '71 Oceanographer Snorkel 666
> I need a new 18mm strap.
> 
> Have a good evening.
> ...


Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Delete


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

borealis


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Early morning with this one:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

The witching hour: that time between days on the date wheel.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seiko 5


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I ran out of rhymes. Eco Drive Thursday.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Mildly modded and a bit beat up 8926a on my own foray into leather strap making.



















Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Zodiac Sea Dragon this morning. I'm very impressed with it. 
Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one just came in









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)

Wearing my new Winner Mark XV Auto.










Wanted to add a stainless steel beater to my beater rotation (currently that consists of a cheap Soki Base metal Sub homage and an $8 Casio Resin Quartz). This one seems to be a copy of a IWC Mark XV with a few unique changes made to the edge of the face and the date window. So far it keeps decent time for a chinese mechanical having gained about 15 seconds over 24 hours. Not the most accurate, but considering it's barely an automatic I can't complain (the rotor seems barely able to overcome the spring and is far too light).


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good evening.

Change to this one:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV panda (old pic)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Put this one on to run errands before work.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Canvas


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

NTH Oberon










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyream (Feb 3, 2016)

Skagen skw6056


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lüm-Tec B33 on Art's Terra canvas. 
Have a good night. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Got home. Had dinner. Won't take it off until ready to sleep.
Sort of planning on another Eco Drive for tomorrow.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Ocean one on a black nato for some fall fishing!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning

Last early start this week with this one:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't see very well for the first 30 minutes or so. 
The Eco Drive i plan to wear today has no lume or other help to read.
I'll put it on when I get dressed. And a pic will follow.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Face4 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## satko (Sep 28, 2016)

A large Ingersoll Teton


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I was wrong. There is a tiny amount of almost useless lume on the hands....


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Perpetual Watch Co. - GMT


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Seastar.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

6309-7290 for me this morning. Maybe all day. <<shrug>>


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#PilotFriday with the Alpina PVD Startimer chrono on Art's first weathered canvas strap. 
Taking Ember to the doctor later today and hoping for some news. 
TGIF. 
Have a great day. B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 On Mesh


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just another Timex day.

Started the morning with the.....

*Timex Monaco*


















and a then a switch to the.....

*The Mod Watch*



































TGIF everyone!
Have a fantastic weekend y'all!
b-)​_


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

This one now.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

SNZG09


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

maccasvanquish said:


> Ocean one on a black nato for some fall fishing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff, love seeing watch in action!


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Headed to a wedding rehearsal.



















Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## TideTexan (May 21, 2016)

Just got this in the mail today. MWW Iconik 1. Pictures don't do it justice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Tissot


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Have a great weekend guys!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Back to the Monaco, because of Indiglo.

*Timex Monaco*









So much fun with this watch.:-!
b-)​_


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Face4 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Omega Speedmaster Rattrapante on new strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

This one at the moment.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Probably my favourite watch/strap combo...


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

cairoanan said:


>


Which watch is that? Looks good.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## fastcasters (May 25, 2016)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

helibg said:


> Which watch is that? Looks good.


Thank man. It's parnis' take on the IWC vintage pilot for about 1% of the price.


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

O&W Karatago on alligator bund strap

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This heeya MDV 106 y'all!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

CMFord said:


> View attachment 9522618


That white dial with the blue bezel and matching strap is so perfect.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

A Skone, which seems to be very nearly a clone of a watch first seen a couple of years ago under the Eyki Overfly name. The thick domed crystal is very reflective, and the lume is weak and only on the hands, but I can't help liking these. In fact I like them enough that this summer I bought one in each of the four colours they are made in.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko quartz.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Nor'easter day 3









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Still the MDV. Trying to clear some space on the DVR.
Formula One racing.


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Ohh, loving this combo. So attractive.



Impulse said:


> Seiko quartz.


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Bending the rules a bit because I wasn't aware this thread existed! Here are Thursday's, Friday's, and today's watches; in order, it's Sperry Topsider, Croton, and Invicta:


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Another happy owner of Casio MDV106


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Mido Multifort today....all day.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

URL=http://s858.photobucket.com/user/castlk/media/ESQ%20SWISS%20Criterion%2007301311/ESQ-4.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Восток Амфибия




























Кроме того, лицо безумие!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Love the way this photo is styled.



maccasvanquish said:


> Ocean one on a black nato for some fall fishing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Seiko SARX033


----------



## alexir (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

Oris 65










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Chewieez (Jan 24, 2016)

I just got a new leather strap for my late Grandfather's Omega Seamaster De Ville and am wearing it to church this morning.


----------



## coffindodger (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one today, swapped the strap and love that look 😁









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

A little Carbon Fiber. While I worked on the roof.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

This one stuck on my wrist for some time now.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _True affordable Tuesday.
> A Seiko 5 of course....
> 
> 
> ...


Mind sharing what strap this is? It's beautiful!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Today my Tisell Type A on a strap that is way too dressy


----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone.

Forecast is cloud and rain all day and it's Monday.
Easy call.....

*Seiko SKX007J*


















Go ahead Monday, bring it.








b-)​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great week. 
I am starting it with the Zodiac Sea Dragon, i really like this watch. The silver sunburst dial and matching brushed top surface of the case contrat nicely with the polished SS bezel. The dome is so a nice touch and love the reflections it gives out. 
Have a great day. 
B


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

New entry, Casio WVA-M650B1AER:


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My Oberon. Want to bet that Doc's next watch will be called the NTH Ganelon?*



* Bonus points for those who get the Guns of Avalon reference.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

_Weekender _on a Monday?!?

Why not?




































(Finally messing around with the photo software I downloaded.)


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

That's a fantastic looking combo there *Keithcozz*. Reminds me of the Easy Reader which I (also) put on a mesh strap.


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

For Monday, Oct. 3rd, I'm wearing a Jacques Lemans skeleton:


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Sent from deez nutz.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


Very nice. The Shogun is on my list of "someday" watches.

Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> Very nice. The Shogun is on my list of "someday" watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


Thanks! It's been my favorite, and most versatile watch, for some time now.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Afternoon watch


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Pulsar Chronograph -- I swapped out the stock leather band for a Clockwork Synergy NATO.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sea Viper today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Landeron Dual Crown
Hope everyone had a great day
Regards
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PVD Streetmatic on Toxicnato tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Well it IS Monday....


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

If this is a mod, you picked a perfect strap for it; it matches beautifully.



skylinegtr_34 said:


>


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Wilma Flintstone said:


> If this is a mod, you picked a perfect strap for it; it matches beautifully.


It looks to be a regular blumo sans bracelet. But I totally agree, the nato matches perfectly. Well done!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

cairoanan said:


>












-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

This beauty. Yes the date is wrong.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Will be wearing my Certina DS First for a few days


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Mansfield Automatica One arrived via Kickstarter. I also managed to jag serial number 001!









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Well is IS Tuesday. No problem reading the hands.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## satko (Sep 28, 2016)

Omikron, vintage, 1970. Unitas UN 6376 movement.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Infra today 😄









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That_Turtle said:


>


This watch is so hot, simple design yet beautiful and sexy . Looks great on the leather nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the beautiful Estoril 300 on Art's weathered blue canvas. I LLD this combo a lot. 
Have a great day. B









Freaking traffic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ToxicTunaTuesday


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Sun's pretty low in the sky at this time of year but the XL still had to go out and bathe in it.


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

brboot said:


> View attachment 9550514


How do you like it? Is fit and finish OK?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

So far today is "ineffective conference calls because the right people don't show up " day.










Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

For Tuesday, Oct 4, wearing a simple Croton tungsten. The photo doesn't capture how much the mirror finish on this shines:


----------



## Wizardskills (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

K3 on Isofrane


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Naken 😁









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The beautiful Streetmatic S5 Proto on Art's charcoal canvas. 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

#12/20 ZENO
Always loved yellow dials, can't believe I am down to one, love it though 
Regards 
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Yeah, it's may just be a Frankendirskie but just look at it.
I'm going to wear it and enjoy it. Great time keeper to boot. 









Here it is today/tonight with a different strap.








b-)​_


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Flinders...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## civic4982 (May 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just rocked my daughter back to sleep. Time for me to catch another 2 hour nap.



















Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

And now for something completely different.









Casio MDV 106 on maybe leather as the original Casio strap is closer to plastic than rubber.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hump day with the WUS Bund chrono on Art's canvas. Love the watch but been wanting a Sinn chrono so may sacrifice it 

Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bought this one in 1998 and wore it daily for 16 straight years. A lot a memories and battle scars with this one.


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

My son had a hockey game last night so I wore team colors in support
they lost 2-0 but hit 5 goal post. You just can't beat luck somedays.














So for today we recieved a surprise, 6" of snow and random power outages. My morning commute went from 20 minutes to 65. Good Blumo day for sure. Happy hump day all!




















​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Mother Nature has been flexing the past of couple of days.
Nothing I can do about that other than to adjust.
This watch for today has no problem to whatever MN dishes out.

*CASIO G-SHOCK RANGEMAN*


















Large buttons makes for easy operation even with gloves on, I appreciate that.









So go at it Mother Nature.








b-)​_


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Wednesday, October 5th; wearing a gold Fossil on leather. A bit more 'girlier' (smaller face, band styling, etc.) than I normally wear, but I like it nonetheless:


----------



## Watchjam (Oct 5, 2016)

Fortan Watch..Less than 5$ including Shipping from Honkong - now let the bashing begin :-D


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Daily beater. Simple and comfortable.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This at the moment. It looks quite small on my giant wrist.
I think it will become my Dad's or Sisters watch.
The strap however will look great on my White Air Force Vostok!


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

This, again, on the metal.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sinn...all day.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Apple WATCH series 2


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

Crappy photo of Vostok Amphibia 100...


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

This one today:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Zelos Hammerhead prototype with meteorite dial


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Not at all sure what watch gets a ride today. Leaning towards Invicta quartz with white dial. I'll come back later and post up my choice.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
I am wearing the Pelagos on a DrunkArtStraps kodiak leather strap. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Today, I'm wearing my new-to-me Timex Electronic Model 87. I will likely be putting this watch on black perlon or a black or gray nato strap. Right now, I'm just happy to have found a working piece to add to my Timex collection. Have a great day, all!









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Whadaya know. I didn't change my mind.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EQS500DB-1A1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The time of the day, when the decision is made....this one, this one again for Thursday.

















_Have a good day all!_


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

NTH Naken today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes, I know the cyclops and the date window aren't aligned but it is a Seiko when all said and done.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> NTH Naken today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the NTH vintage blue. Mine is at CP awaiting pick up. Was assessed $ 75 Cad for taxes. Can't wait.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Bronze today 
Have a good day everyone 
Regards 
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

In the meantime here is my afternoon watch.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Out for the evening with my wife to celebrate our 15th wedding anniversary, wearing my Omega Dynamic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Late to the party as usual. But hey, it's Thursday so I fished.

*Casio G-Shock Rangeman*

Dang it, I need to start catching bigger fish. Rangeman is making me look bad.
Oh well, fun was had nonetheless. 









Perfect addition to my fishing gear.




































That's all folks.;-)
b-)​_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Zodiac 7721





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Just came out of the box an hour ago.


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Fitbit Blaze on a Milanese loop band


----------



## River78984 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## xenius36 (Jun 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph 241434







​


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Desert sunset. Un-doctored.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

I wore this and no one even noticed. Sometimes I wonder why I wear one. It seems that 99% don't notice because of life around them. I noticed theirs but not the other way around. I think I'll just wear what I like and forget about the other peoples. C'est la vie


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckamp (Oct 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 on a new strap:


----------



## JurajG (Aug 12, 2016)

Benarus Vintage Moray for me today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

This beauty this morning.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the CH6


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I thought about wearing the Relic Wet. But at the best of times I can't see day or date on the sub dials.







So Fossil Recruit Friday it is!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

My Tisell flieger back on its preferred Stowa strap.


----------



## T1ck (Oct 24, 2013)

almost "Happy Time". so could not resist....


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Montres de Luxe Milano*


*







*
*







*
*







*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !
Pilot Friday with the PVD Alpina Startimer on Art's Terra canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

NTH Nacken Vintage Black


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This sinn mod today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Geckota on a Bosohorous strap.....


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


Can you tell me what strap this is and where you got it from? I think it would look great on my SKX.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pigeon said:


> Can you tell me what strap this is and where you got it from? I think it would look great on my SKX.


It's a custom made canvas from Drunkartstrap. He's on Instagram.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Ok so today it's a "race" to 5:00 o'clock.
sons got a game tonight then parent party 5 blocks from my house, can you say early morning stumble home. Have a good and safe Friday!




















​


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Bulova Sea King chrono. Recent TJMaxx find. Large but I like it.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good evening

Quick change.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_First day sporting this watch as it just arrived yesterday......

*Debert Seamaster*
















































































Liking it so far. Sapphire, Miyota, suede leather and all. 
b-)​_


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Seiko 7002


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Ol' Faithful...


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Afternoon switch - time for a cocktail and some Red Sox baseball....


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Same watch , Steinhart Nav B Uhr Bronze
Different day, so different picture
Have a good rest of the day
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Modded 007


----------



## R.R. (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Still wearing it.


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

Waiting on some sushi










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sinn 556i


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris Carl Brashear on #DrunkArtStraps blue canvas. 
Finally going home. Jade is here for the weekend 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Getting ready for Halloween!

 Seiko Orange Monster SRP309


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Changed watches - this one is new to me!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Put a stock Casio strap on this. Going to let it be auctioned at our family reunion. Along with a few other watches I just can't learn to love.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

The lumetastic NTH Oberon










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony N (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

An HMT Janata watch


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

DWL


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Kicking my day with this Bulova. Set on 13th of September and still accurate to a second.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Konliner (Oct 8, 2016)

Orient Ray II.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

My weekender from massdrop is here!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Change:


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

HMT today - Cheers p


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hiking with the CH6 and fall colors


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Beast of Yorkshire.


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

Tuna tuna tuna, can't you see...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Picked some apples this morning and I'll be eating some apple pie tonight!


----------



## ngtung.le (Dec 9, 2014)

castlk said:


>


Can I ask what model is it?

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Feeling like crap today. Can't get rid of this cold or whatever it is. Crappy weather so weekend of resting. 
Starting with my Zodiac SuperSeawolf 53 skin on a DrunkArtStraps canvas

Have a great day. 
B









From a distance for perspective on size. My wrist is right under 7"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jonathanp77 said:


> The lumetastic NTH Oberon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool crown. 
How much are these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cool crown.
> How much are these
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know in USD since the site shows CAD for me. There may be a few on the sales forum.

http://www.janistrading.com/oberon/

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I just keep on reaching for this one...


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

We didn't make it to family reunion. Sister and Dad didn't feel up to it.
And I have concluded that this doesn't look ridiculous on me.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

My new MWW Morgan. Postman just dropped it off today!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Today's choice was my Swidu SWI-011, the cheapest new watch I have ever bought, yet definitely not the worst!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## huckson (Aug 20, 2014)

(Sorry, it was not the correct thread)


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Montres De Luxe Milano


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Ultimate beater watch...


----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Orange you glad it's Sunday?


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438









*​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll be alternating between these two beauties, both Swiss-made dive watches and on handmade in the USA canvas 









Started with the Zodiac



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

NTH Naken by the lake up north! Love the fall colors









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

A meatloaf bound soffritto in the background.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Lawnmower shot!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jetcash said:


> Lawnmower shot!
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


Yard diving.


----------



## fastcasters (May 25, 2016)

The boss has had me on DIY jobs all weekend so been wearing this DIY watch. Made it up from an old case I got off ebay and dial and hands from sellers on ebay. Movement is a cheap DG2813 but keeps good time and for general jobs about the house I dont mind if the watch takes a hit or 2.


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Which model is this Seiko?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Yesterday...




























Tonight...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

thomisking said:


> Which model is this Seiko?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


SARB005


----------



## JaredSteadman (Oct 2, 2013)

Tried on these two beauties in Selfridges. I was amazed that in the metal, I much preferred the Bremont. 
















Sadly there was no DSSD. But I now now my next watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Seiko Stargate


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Temperature appropriate clothing and






a CASIO MTP-3050.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

New entry, vintage ...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Breitling Aerospace with UTC Module. Titanium with blue dials.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive AT2121-50L chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Working from home still recovering and wearing the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 big date chrono on Art's Terra canvas. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


Great shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Occasionally I get lucky.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The new non-aligned PADI says hi to WUS.


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Montres de Luxe Milano


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Afternoon switch to the Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100 (old pic)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Spending a quiet Canadian Thanksgiving day getting reacquainted with my first mechanical watch...still loving this bracelet!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

Deep Blue on a Zulu Diver leather strap.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Karl_T (Dec 29, 2012)

Bell & Ross BR01-92. Wore it over the weekend, put it back on after work today as it was still going. Don't tend to wear it to work, too likely to get it scratched.

Karl_T


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Scurfa DiverOne Silicon on a toxicnato as I anticipate the BellDiver 1 arrival maybe end of the week 

Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sticky said:


> The new non-aligned PADI says hi to WUS.
> 
> View attachment 9605026


Congrats. 
I have one incoming too. 
What's misaligned ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

New look for the A-15 with this Hadley Roma Sailcloth style.










Perfect for October!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sesame Sinn Chicken...delicious!



















No matter how steamed my rice gets, those water molecules aren't breaching this bad boy! ....or could it? 

Lets not do this again...


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Barry S said:


> New look for the A-15 with this Hadley Roma Sailcloth style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait for mine in PVD to come in. My first Swiss!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Can't wait for mine in PVD to come in. My first Swiss!


Congrats in advance. I'm sure you'll love it.

Looking forward to seeing it on these pages.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Chinese Style!


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Congrats in advance. I'm sure you'll love it.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it on these pages.


Will do! Currently my only watch is another PVD pilot, my Techne Goshawk that I've posted here before, so I was going for a diver, but at $270 it was too good a deal to pass up. Plus it's got great looks, uber-cool dual internal bezels, and an interesting history to boot.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Morning everyone. b-)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

_*Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel








*_​


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## verl20 (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder! I got the email about the BellDiver 1 being available to me but forgot the complete the purchase.



Jeep99dad said:


> I switched to the Scurfa DiverOne Silicon on a toxicnato as I anticipate the BellDiver 1 arrival maybe end of the week
> 
> Have a good evening.
> B
> ...


----------



## verl20 (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder! I got the email about the BellDiver 1 being available to me but forgot the complete the purchase.



Jeep99dad said:


> I switched to the Scurfa DiverOne Silicon on a toxicnato as I anticipate the BellDiver 1 arrival maybe end of the week
> 
> Have a good evening.
> B
> ...


----------



## verl20 (Oct 27, 2015)

Prometheus Piranha on grey nato strap from Toxic.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Hydro-sub - eating up Tuesday


----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

Seiko SUN065









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Montres De Luxe Milano


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning.

Today I'll alternate between my two new Zodiac watches. Not sure which I prefer, they are so different. They've done a great job with their new Heritage line up IMO.



















I sized its bracelet last night so I'm starting with the SuperSeawolf 53. 









Have a great day. B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_I got a New SEIKO!








_


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Enjoying this crisp fall day with my Techne Goshawk. Have another PVD aviator, the Bulova a-15 incoming 









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Invicta 9308


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

SARW013....havent worn this one in a little while.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It's Tuesday....









...so it's Timex!


----------



## Scidd0w (Feb 11, 2013)

My new NTH


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

The newest acquisition in my collection.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butter (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

$8.00 to my door from India.





​


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Kontiki on a new strap.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

The quality of the *Tisell* _43mm Pilot _for $149 is ridiculous. I love this thing.

If you want a pilot and don't want to break the bank, this is your watch.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Chirv said:


> Enjoying this crisp fall day with my Techne Goshawk. Have another PVD aviator, the Bulova a-15 incoming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had a crisp fall day. 95F right now. The worst part is that you can't carve pumpkins until Halloween, cuz they get all mushy and deflated if they sit in the heat.

Sporting safety orange, again.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Towr (Feb 16, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_*Timex Expedition World Time
GMT watch
*



































b-)​_


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Casio MTD-1079D-1AV on an affordable SS bracelet at poolside.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning all

I guess this new addition to my collection will have some wrist time:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Let's give my vintage watch some wear!


----------



## huckson (Aug 20, 2014)

El buzo


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I wore it to bed. Later I'll post a pic of the Wednesday watch.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Certina DS Caimano right now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Montres de Luxe Milano*
*







*
*







*
*







*


----------



## Butter (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Invicta 15029 "Pro Diver". On a strap I liberated from the DKNY rectangular watch because I almost certainly will never wear it.
It's running about a second slow.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
I started humpday with the beautiful white-dialed Streetmatic on Art's charcoal canvas. Quite like this combo. The watch is pretty versatile. 
Have a great day. 
B










Allen Edmonds repaired my over 1yr old Lexingtons free of charge no questions asked. Great CS so wearing them today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49895*




































b-)​_


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Razzman (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## jerj (Mar 21, 2015)

Wearing my new favourite watch--a secondhand Timex T2N107.

It's in rough shape. Terribly scratched up from years of inside-the-wrist wear and travel, the lume barely glows, the day-date complication is most charitably described as "functional," and I had to put on a new strap that was promised to the last owner.

But I love it. It's light, keeps good time, and has a definite charm to its design. But most importantly it's emotionally invaluable.

This was my father's watch. And suddenly, unexpectedly, and very sadly it's now mine...its worth measured not in materials or craftsmanship but in the reminder it gives of the minutes, hours, and days we were blessed to have with its previous owner.

Watches are just little machines, but aren't we all so glad for the great meaning they can have?

Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I picked this up from my local sorting office in my lunch break and the poor old Oris got relegated to the briefcase.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

BevoWatch said:


> _*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49895*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!!

RMD


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Decided to not post every day, but space it out so that I don't run out of watches, haha.

For Wednesday, October 12th, a simple gold 42mm Invicta on a sorta-satiny black strap. Pretty nondescript, but it's actually one of my favorites and I tend to get quite a few compliments on it.

Annoyed I didn't get it in the silver version too when I bought the gold, so I might have to hop on getting that (because I just don't have enough watches, right?):


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Bob Duckworth said:


> VERY NICE!!!
> 
> RMD


Thank you Bob Duckworth! Have a nice day.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank-you for this excellent post, and please accept my condolences.



jerj said:


> Wearing my new favourite watch--a secondhand Timex T2N107.
> 
> It's in rough shape. Terribly scratched up from years of inside-the-wrist wear and travel, the lume barely glows, the day-date complication is most charitably described as "functional," and I had to put on a new strap that was promised to the last owner.
> 
> ...


----------



## jerj (Mar 21, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> Thank-you for this excellent post, and please accept my condolences.


Thank you very much, Mike_1, for your kindness. All the very best to you.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Afternoon switch to another favorite Timex.

*Timex Expedition T49822
*


















Indiglo









Snow and a bright sunny crisp day outside! No Indiglo required!








b-)​_


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

G-Shock today 









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

Utilitarian for the day of yard work.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Caught in a mosh at British Air Cargo.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

River work again. On the way in.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> River work again. On the way in.


I just yelled to my partner, "keep going until you hit the cliff. Then go left until you find the path. Don't fall off!" Joys of field work.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Just arrived today. First micro in the collection. Liking it so far.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Manchester Watch Works Morgan...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally going home, long day! Good thing I have the BWITW on  and on a DrunkArtStraps canvas to boot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

At home watching Bull.









Watch won't come off until bedtime...


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Season opener.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Guzmannosaurus said:


> Manchester Watch Works Morgan...


Looks great! Still waiting on mine 🤔

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## kingravan (Jun 27, 2016)

009 on Jubilee... This watch just arrived today along with other stuff... but I'm really giving this a go and trying to figure out whether this is made redundant by the PADI pepsi turtle. Trying to figure out whether I'll wear both pepsi bezels! I gotta say I am seeing what the hoopla is all about! It FEELS really good! More than I expected! Especially on the jubilee!!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Guzmannosaurus said:


> Manchester Watch Works Morgan...


Probably just me but those hands don't look like a glance would tell me what time it is. I think that is my main desire when it comes to watches.

I'm strongly considering the Invicta Special Edition 8926 for tomorrow.
But then I have to get under the hood of my truck in the morning...


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Afternoon switch to another favorite Timex.
> 
> *Timex Expedition T49822
> *
> ...


Love the watch and the styling of this photo. I also like your sweater!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

NightOwl said:


> Season opener.


Oh yes! Bay Area for sure with the SAP center. Great place to see a game. You can throw a hat-trick hat onto the ice from nearly any seat in that place. Great shot!

If I'm not mistaken, deepsea's post above looks awfully San Fran-ish as well...beautiful.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Same watch was yesterday:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

So striking looking in the flesh, it is tricky to photograph to bring out the real.....


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sinn 104









Trimis de pe al meu ALE-L21 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

maki23 said:


> Sinn 104


Like the not often seen countdown bezel on some Sinn like ^^^^^^. Looks great! More divers should have a CDB.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Pan am week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival so still in decision mode.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> New arrival so still in decision mode.


 Congrats. It's beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am going with the Zodiac Sea Dragon today. I really enjoy wearing it. The dial and case finish are awesome. 
Have a great day. B









It also wears larger than the size suggests, more substantial than its cousin the 40mm Super Seawolf. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats. It's beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Always liked the black dial version you had.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
Beauty


Jeep99dad said:


> I am going with the Zodiac Sea Dragon today. I really enjoy wearing it. The dial and case finish are awesome.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Wore a Casio beater to start.









Limited Edition NH35A goodness for the rest of the day.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

NATO diver on brown perlon 








I dig it


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## JaredSteadman (Oct 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Casio RL300.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Vintage Silex Sub200









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

This thing is pretty darned handsome...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas Frey (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Steiny


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Swapped the hardlex out for sapphire the other day.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's been this all day. It's been pretty cool, love looking at it. 

















b-)​_


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one just arrived!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> _It's been this all day. It's been pretty cool, love looking at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an beautiful Vostok. Could you tell us more about it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Cheapie dual crown quartz today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Good morning everyone. Hope you all in good health. Happy Friday.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Sinn 556 with the wife seal of approval.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Drumguy said:


> Sinn 556 with the wife seal of approval.


Outstanding, I can watch that all day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dj898 (Apr 6, 2015)

This...










Sent from my cloud using TPT


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning

Still with Hamiltons.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from space


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

A little Eco Drive Elegance for a Friday.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The gold Bambino struts its stuff.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Happy Friday!


----------



## DrR (May 31, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Evening change










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Trying to figure out if the size works


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## jumpingToad (Dec 13, 2015)

Orient Ray finally came in!










Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Hanging out in the family cave for an early movie night...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Another late entry for the day but it's been a good Friday. 
I wore this affordable for the day

*Techne Merlin Quartz Aviator
*
This onion crown didn't make me cry that's for sure, love it. 









Nice clear domed crystal.









Classic style all around.



























Happy Friday evening everyone and have a great weekend.
b-)_​


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Squale heritage root beer

sent using nunya


----------



## Roach66 (Sep 9, 2014)

Odd old Dunhaven


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

SRP775 on Clover Straps rolled canvas. Love this strap!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Aviator Quartz supposedly chrono. But I only ever see the prop at the 6 move....


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE! Artego 500m


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Late entry for Friday. Went to Catawba Falls in the NC mountains then a little Sinn and fire. Been up here camping for a few days.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

mako XL on olive strap


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Fossil Recruit y'all.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Started my Saturday morning with this new affordable quartz, been sporting it since yesterday actually. 
I just love this thing. 
For a quartz its very quiet.

*Techne Merlin Aviator
*
Classic onion crown









Clear domed crystal







































































I'll probably switch to a diver or one of my staple weekend watch later but will continue to enjoy this for now.
Hope you guys are having a great start for your weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Quick shot of my only dressy watch, the Compadre 8012B on a Hadley Roma lorica strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Saturday afternoon switch. 
Love this new......

*Techne Merlin Aviator*









But it's the weekend so I'll sport this even more affordable timepiece.....

*Timex Expedition Military Ultrasuede Field T499359J*


















Don't feel like I'm compromising at all.









Enjoy the weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

Old faithful









Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New watch day! The hands, bracelet and bezel are all going to be replaced, but the most important piece of the puzzle has arrived!

Yes, I am gonna fix the damned date...Manually and grumpily.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9649682
> 
> 
> View attachment 9649690
> ...


Uhhhh...whoa! That's a heck of a seiko mashup. Amazing!

Going Timex for some weekend work...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

this beautiful slab of steel


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Changed to my lightly modded White Russian Komandorskie.
This one runs lock step with my phone!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> New watch day! The hands, bracelet and bezel are all going to be replaced, but the most important piece of the puzzle has arrived!
> 
> Yes, I am gonna fix the damned date...Manually and grumpily.


_Interesting choice, ought to be interesting. I'm looking forward to see the final product.










I kept mine simple with a bezel and bracelet mod only....


















Good luck with yours.
b-)​_


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Swimming


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Blue first 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue








​


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Stowa Type A Flieger


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Canvas


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Stuhrling Original Sunday.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another one that looks like it's trying to chop my hand off (note to self- must get a more normal wrist)


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

This is slowly becoming my favorite watch and strap. When I first got the PVD I wasn't sold on it but it just seems to work well with the leather strap.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Seiko 7017-6040 minutes numerals










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Well on the road with sons hockey team. Win yesterday and three hours to our next game. Sumo Sunday for me. Enjoy the rest of your day
.


























​


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

My OOV on a cool and wet fall Sunday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Victorinox Maverick 241434 chrono today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Having a Sinnful Sunday watching the league's #1 offense...dont pay attention to the score now.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Finished sterilizing.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jamesh88 (Apr 1, 2016)

SNK 809 Flieger 









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Sarb017 in the land of mini watermelons


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Bulova Military today.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Sarb017 in the land of mini watermelons


Mmmm, cucumber melons!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

jetcash said:


> Mmmm, cucumber melons!
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


Figured me out, I don't have a giant sarb!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The monster stretching his legs at night


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Liking the deep dish dial










SUN043 GMT Seiko 50th Anniversary


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Liking the deep dish dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is STUNNING! Love white dials but haven't seen this before. I may have a new grail...


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Roach66 said:


> Odd old Dunhaven


Think a square-ish vintage pillow case is next on my list... So funky but cool and still classy.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Skeptical said:


> Quick shot of my only dressy watch, the Compadre 8012B on a Hadley Roma lorica strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neat - been on the lookout for a budget mechanical bauhaus style... Especially love the small seconds dial. Might get two to twin with my sister this Christmas. Been trying to get her into watches.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sea Dragon week! This is the perfect diver-chrono hybrid affordable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

In the train now

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

My only homage watch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Keithcozz said:


> The quality of the *Tisell* _43mm Pilot _for $149 is ridiculous. I love this thing.
> 
> If you want a pilot and don't want to break the bank, this is your watch.


You sold me: just ordered one last night. Wasn't even on my radar. Thanks!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Monday sunny Monday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the work week with the Sea Dragon. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Chirv said:


> Wow that is STUNNING! Love white dials but haven't seen this before. I may have a new grail...


Fantastic, and very rare. I held one recently, quite a different look from Seiko.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

This one for now....


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It's Monday and I need a chuckle!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Caravelle skeleton


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Brand new Waterbury from my trip to the Timex Factory Outlet here in Arkansas today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

And oh man did I need a chuckle today. My truck blew up.
At least two of six cylinders aren't doing their job.
Here is Mickey once again.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Just arrived


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Just arrived


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Guzmannosaurus said:


> Just arrived





Guzmannosaurus said:


> Just arrived


It arrived twice lol 
Congrats. I understand the excitement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#UndoneMonday so switcharoo as I go home. 









I like it on the ToxicBlackout 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Dang tablet double post!


----------



## davidomega (Dec 15, 2015)

1938 Longines


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> It arrived twice lol
> Congrats. I understand the excitement
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL! Yeah it is stunning

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Guzmannosaurus said:


> Just arrived


Congratulations! Mine is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow, already paid the customs! I've mentioned this before but I really hate FedEx

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Still this one, just love it. Everything about it.












































b-)​_


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Had a total case of the Marine Chronometer Mondays...


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

New arrival, Seiko SSC001 solar chronograph. Should do the job as a work watch. Incidentally, 6.75" wrist, 40mm diameter, 48mm lug to lug.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

New arrival


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

$50 Bertucci titanium refurb. Just arrived tonight.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

The one and only alarm wrist watch in my collection.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> #UndoneMonday so switcharoo as I go home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?!! Where do I get a watch with my WUS handle on it? Nice! And I love the root beer color.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Seiko FFF on a blue and grey NATO today.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 14, 2016)

This:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thomisking said:


> What?!! Where do I get a watch with my WUS handle on it? Nice! And I love the root beer color.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


Check out UndoneWatches. You can build your own watch on their site, with lots of options, and even get a full custom dial made like I did, custom
Bezel and personalized case back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SuperSeawolf 53 on the oem jubilee bracelet to start the day. 
HAGD
B


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfha1210 (May 15, 2013)

Introducing my brand new Grand Seiko SBGE001 
Love it!!!









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same one as yesterday.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I know that "moon-phase Tuesday" doesn't exactly roll off the tongue, but what the hell?..


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My first venture into the wonderful world of 5s.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Well this only arrived today so better to post it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Just delivered via Amazon Prime Now.

My first brand new Seiko 5, and now I get what the fuss is about.










Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

This just landed yesterday.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one today 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Seiko Prospex SRP777 - love, love, love it 😀

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

sticky said:


> My first venture into the wonderful world of 5s.
> 
> View attachment 9677338


Love the ice monster.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

I do wear other watches but love to photograph this one





​


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Not the very best Tuesday I've ever had. But it is Timex Tuesday!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Earlier than usual with this one.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 14, 2016)

Fresh dome crystal, sadly fresh cracked ceramic bezel insert as well


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

New arrival . Loving it already









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vostok Komandirskie Tank


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

This thing is loud but man is it accurate.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Gonna go out and try to get a truck.


----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

White dial auto
Nice fall day here
Have a good day 
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

keep looking at Seagulls and Parnis
chinese watch could be my next purchase



cairoanan said:


> This thing is loud but man is it accurate.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpina on a gray ToxicBLACKout.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Latest addition 😁









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Raven Trekker on hump day. 









Sorry for the dust 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Same one as yesterday.


Love the bubbled hour indices. What ref. number?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Chirv said:


> Love the bubbled hour indices. What ref. number?


SBDC007, and commonly referred to as the Shogun.


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

On a Dark Brown WatchGecko strap.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Orient Symphony


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Wednesday, October 19th - one of the few styles I own in several colors, this is an Invicta ceramic (style # 12548) in 43mm with a dual-deployant clasp. I wish that the color came across as well on film as it does in person, because it's an absolutely beautiful slate blue-grey.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio EF503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Blue Mako XL on this fine day off. Decided to spend a little time at the fishing hole.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

sticky said:


> My first venture into the wonderful world of 5s.
> 
> View attachment 9677338


I see your Ice and raise you a Halloween!










WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## ckamp (Oct 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Trintec on an Orange Toxic NATO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

From Russia, with love...


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Dog park photo shoot hope you enjoy!


















































Just got some new boots for the Khaki Field so thats what tomorrow will bring.​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's official, another favorite.......

*Techne Marlin Aviator*



























Happy hump evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI on ToxicFlatvent rubber. 
Love that dome




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Background Vogue Hommes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love that dome


That's what she said.

I'm so sorry . . .

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jetcash said:


> That's what she said.
> 
> I'm so sorry . . .
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Certina DS First


----------



## ipolit (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos K300


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Thursday.... Stuhrling.... best I could do for a Rhyme...


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Omega Chronometer f300hz


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Had this one on my wrist all day long but only able to post now. Last day before I'm off to care after my son during his first ever half term break. I guess there will be less of dress watches and more of my sporty/bracelet types.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Gettin' meshy with the blue ray


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

Seiko SNX113: dark blue version of the 111/115.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Back to the Trekker but on a Drunkartstraps leather natostrap. 
Have a great day. 
B



















From a distance for size/perspective on a ~7" wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milwatch1.usa (May 4, 2015)

Love it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Today is my Friday. Heading to the lake for 3 days.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Evening change:


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

So now 10 days of work. First evening with this one:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's a bit weighty but I don't half love it.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

cmann_97 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexir (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## fkitch (Jul 29, 2013)

14 year old swatch irony under low light conditions


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Was playing with camera modes today while wearing my faithful NY2300.
Pretty surprised with how these came out.








--------------------------------------------


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

It is 2030 in London!










WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Same watch on a different day 
Have a good one 
Regards 
Robt 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

First day with my C60.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

thomisking said:


> First day with my C60.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are your initial thoughts? I've been really hard not to buy one of these.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

German Flieger










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

bjtiger75 said:


> What are your initial thoughts? I've been really hard not to buy one of these.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I love it. It's been a hit around the office, every time the light hits it...it looks amazing, and the biggest compliment I can pay it is my kids are fighting over who gets it when they bump me off. Which is troubling to hear my 5 year old say that.

It wears really well and the mixture of brushed and polish to the case and bracelet is extremely well done. I only had one reservation about it and that was the price...can you say "hello, white sale!" For 30% off, it became too attractive to pass up. After wearing it to work one day, I've convinced five coworkers to buy one.

For the record, I am not a fan of the soon to be logo, so I felt it was now or never for me. I couldn't be happier with the purchase. Except for having to lock my bedroom door at night. My five year old is stealthy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Just arrived today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

abangr said:


> Just arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your initial impression? I have an invoice for that same model, but not sure if I want it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

I lost the keeper for my Hamilton branded leather strap so i picked this up from Owlstraps on Amazon for $12cdn. Fairly thick and soft enough. I think it looks alright.

































​


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Ha - only "fairly" thick?

I like it. It looks a little like a Swiss Reimagined I have.


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

thomisking said:


> What is your initial impression? I have an invoice for that same model, but not sure if I want it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


I posted my impression in the Vratislavia thread on this forum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

abangr said:


> I posted my impression in the Vratislavia thread on this forum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The pictures convinced me to pass.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lucky to have this Zelos Hammerrhead proto for a bit and I admit I'm impressed. 
The blue is just right but also the dial has this cool concentric pattern that takes it up a notch imo. The "slopping" lumed markers are another nice detail on the dial. 
44mm case by 49 L

Have a great evening. 
B










Cool profile and crown too 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Seeing as I just got home, its 2345 hr
So getting the arm party watch out for the day 
I am going with the F71 Bundeswehr 
Have a good one 
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

My son first Half Term school break. Day 1 with this one.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PolWatch Vintage Diver


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!

The new Scurfa BellDiver 1 really impressed me right out of the box. It oozes quality. Paul did great, took his brand to the next level imo. 
The depth under the slightly domed crystal
The raised markers with black surround 
The beautiful champfers all along the upper edge of the sides
The red marks of the chapter ring matching the red second hand
The awesome crown....
Lots to love 

Have a great day!
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I love the hands including the second hand!
Fossil Friday!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Both the Seiko Kinetic and Pulsar being worn today on my vacation retreat.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Road trippin' to Pittsburgh.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Laco Valencia










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Good evening:


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Some heavy duty desk diving today. Have a great Friday!



















​


----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Received Wednesday, wearing it 3 days in a row...!


----------



## spiker1961 (Feb 20, 2012)

My less-than-a-week-old Helson Shark Diver 40mm, which hasn't been off my wrist since it arrived!


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the PADI on a Drunkartstraps canvas to finally begin the weekend. 
B

Love the dome mod


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

At the moment, my Bundeswehr f71 project watch on a buffalo rally strap that I adjusted to fit this watch. I'm pleased with the result.















Be good, enjoy your day, and be kind.


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Tropik B!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switch to the PADI on a Drunkartstraps canvas to finally begin the weekend.
> B
> 
> Love the dome mod
> ...


Alright! That does it! I've had enough! I've got to look into these straps! They always look fantastic on your equally fantastic watch choices...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

A Seiko 5 on a bond nato strap


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Suns out. Time for some bling









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Headed to NY for Worn & Wound Wind-Up today. Please say hello if you see me walking around (as opposed to sucker-punching me).










klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

This Naviforce NF9038 arrived yesterday. It's my most blingy watch, I think, but I'm liking it. Is it an homage to any specific Casio Edifice, or indeed to anything else?


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice goin', auto-focus...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Affordability personified. Cheap Walmart quartz. Hits most of the indices.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

PRS516


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Had this one for more than a couple of years now and it's still looking good.
I'm very satisfied with this affordable auto diver.










Don't mind this set up at all, kinda makes it a little unique in my collection at least. 









Most of you already know this one but for those unaware, it's the .....

*Orient Ray Raven*









Still dig it like the day it arrived.








Great value in my opinion.
Going to walk the dogs now. Hope you guys got something fun and exciting this weekend.
b-)

Coffee in the system, date noted and corrected. Life is good even if it's drizzly and chilly outside.








b-)
​_


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Weekend is finally here... About to get fingerprinted to volunteer as a chaperone at my kids school then off to HS Lordship's in Berkeley for their brunch buffet!

My Citizen NH7490-55E is perfect for a errand running, chillin' like a villain Saturday. ?










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottmanZ (Feb 25, 2015)

Certina DS-2 Chrono LE


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the PADI on canvas this morning. 
Have a great day. B

Awesome blue chameleon dial 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Day two of Half Term break.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Casio EF-503D on bond


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 on stingray


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

SARB017 today










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

2nd day in a row

sent using nunya


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Concrete dial today.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Nacken Modern.


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

Showing the Breitling Avenger II GMT some weekend love. Zulu from Art Style.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

This actually came a few days ago but this week has been too crazy to have time to post...








About to play with my academy string group for a sacred concert at church with the Bulova A-15


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

gelocks said:


> View attachment 9715626
> 
> 
> Concrete dial today.


Whoa! What is that? Love it!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the awesome new Scurfa BD1 to meet Art earlier and check out canvas material, his IWC and GG bronze.



















50 shades of grey  that's just a small sample of what he brought 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

My O&W is drawn to water.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippy (Aug 18, 2016)

Right now a SARB017.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Interesting. Wearing it changed things. It is now 3 seconds fast.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Full-on lume.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Just got this today!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Chirv said:


> Whoa! What is that? Love it!


Sorry, for some reason I thought I posted the name!!
This one was a Kickstarter funded one --> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1730293516/4th-dimension-watch-a-watch-that-connects-time-and
I actually bought it after the fact from someone there who posted the watch on eBay. Very decent (and different) looking IMO. Wears well. And the 3D-effect is excellent.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

e dantes said:


> My O&W is drawn to water.
> 
> View attachment 9717242
> 
> ...


I know those rocks. You better not pee in my drinking water!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

... yellow one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Third day of a break.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Wearing what I think is the coolest chrono going, the Bulova Precisionist that can time up to twelve hours and down to a thousandth of a second. It also uses the big second hand as a sweeping constant second hand unless it is in the timing mode you reach by using the pusher on the left side of the watch. This is a big, heavy watch--not for the faint of heart. I love it with the red racing stripe which lines up with the second hand in timing mode. And this is a big plus--it was a gift from my youngest son who doesn't have much money. What's not to love?















Have a great day. I'll be timing stuff in the US Grand Prix later tonight. Enjoy the company of family and friends today and be kind.


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

About to leave the hotel and hit the dive boat. This one was just aching to dive today.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

First snow of the year this morning


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Another Invicta, but this, really modded:


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

More affordability in action.
Eclipse by Armitron blue dial with date.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the day with the PADI on a darker blue canvas to work from home a bit this weekend and then put up Halloween decorations with Z. 
May you have a blessed Sunday

Cheers. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Woke up a little... Uhh... Hungover? lol still wearing this baby from last night.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## pk22 (Jul 1, 2016)

The delicate said:


> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Very classic. Nice shot


----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

pk22 said:


> Very classic. Nice shot


Thanks.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Easy like Sunday morning as Lionel says
or as easy as ABC. That's right, going ABC digi to start the day. 
I started yesterday morning with an auto diver only to miss the date. Thank goodness for coffee to save the day.
Not going to take a chance today so I'm starting with this one......

*Casio Protrek PRW-3100T-7
*I want something that will do everything for me. Tells me atomic time, date/day, my bearing, altitude, barometric pressure and even temp......









with buttons that are big and easy to operate.....









and sensors to figure all things around me.









I want it to be light, comfortable and durable. Some titanium is involved in the making....


















Now that I got that all going, it's time to take it easy with my bud and relax and just enjoy this beautiful Sunday.


















This timepiece is very low maintenance, just need a little sun and it's good to go for months.
Easy.








Have an easy going Sunday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

Movado Red Label









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

6139-7060 today.


----------



## ScottmanZ (Feb 25, 2015)

Junkers Iron Annie Chrono on Tech Swiss Pilot Band


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Oris Carl Brashear on a custom DrunkArtStraps canvas for my wife's birthday lunch 
Cheers. B








And in the sun... shinning bright 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## ckamp (Oct 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Halios Tropik B










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

And a little casual for the afternoon.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

Seiko Orange Monster






screen capture freeware


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Mail man came today from Poland introducing the Vratislavia Conceptum. Beautiful

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Got bupkus on me. Laying in bed.
Of course tomorrow will be Mickey Mouse Monday.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Tonight, it's my SKX009J on the endmill which , to me, is the best possible combo period.









sent using nunya


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Last one.










sent using nunya


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

ckamp said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never heard of this brand before, at a quick glance at ebay they have some pretty sweet vintage case designs like yours. Thanks for the post!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

If I were 7,500km north east, I'd be heading down to the beach to watch the sunset in Honolulu. This will have to do. I need to go back again.










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning all,

So today is third day, and Monday, of sweet doing nothing ;-)

This one today so far:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Pippy (Aug 18, 2016)

e dantes said:


> My O&W is drawn to water.
> 
> View attachment 9717242
> 
> ...











I need to find some water, although as I'm at a golf course hopefully not today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Oris Aquis date in blue.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue On Canvas


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac SuperSeawolf to start the work week
Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Haven't taken it off since I bought it last Thursday, except for when I shower, the strap change and for random wrist-off pics.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Citizen prime on perlon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pippy (Aug 18, 2016)

Checking the accuracy of this little beauty 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corn18 (Jun 19, 2016)

Buckeye Moon Watch:









Anybody know what that large chunk of metal in the background is? (it's off of an F/A-18C)


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF!
> 
> The new Scurfa BellDiver 1 really impressed me right out of the box. It oozes quality. Paul did great, took his brand to the next level imo.
> The depth under the slightly domed crystal
> ...


Love the color combo....very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Technos Speedy


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

1990 (?) Slava CCCP Red Star Quartz Diver
Original Bracelet


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## JDom58 (Oct 18, 2016)

Today it's the Sector SGE 650 chronograph purchased in 1996


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

just landed love it!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker on Drunkartstraps canvas. 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottmanZ (Feb 25, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist 96B159


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

This arrived today. Quartz moon phase from Ali Express.










I'm glad the website had English setting instructions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

So another day of chilling.

This one today.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Right now and all day tomorrow, too. My Bundeswehr F71 Project watch which is one of my all-time favorites.









Yes, that's a character scratch at eleven o'clock which makes it look like it's been worn--and it has. On a Fluco pilot strap that I really, really like. It may be the one.









Ya'll have a great day. Be nice to others and to yourself as well. Being kind always pays.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

V8


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 Startimer on Art's terra canvas. 
Cheers. B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Vintage Timex.


----------



## jumpingToad (Dec 13, 2015)

My srp775 finally came in! Been wearing it for a week and absolutely love the subtle gold accents on the black dial. Not too overbearing, it's my go to watch for everything now


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Squale 1521.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I just got this watch last night and it's a 3-6-9-12. 
It's Emil Kraeplin's(a member here) watch giveaway from a couple of weeks ago.
Perfect timing for a 3-6-9 Tuesday(BSHT).
Starting my day with it.

*Shanghai Mechanical Dress Watch*


























I look at this watch and it reminds me to pay it forward.
Generosity is a wonderful thing.
b-)​_


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

bjtiger75 said:


> And a little casual for the afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks great on that strap, makes me miss it even more haha.


----------



## ScottmanZ (Feb 25, 2015)

Citizen AT4010-50E Titanium Perpetual Chrono










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Hamilton Pan Europ


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Big-ass STUHRLING...


----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

wiseMenofGotham said:


> It looks great on that strap, makes me miss it even more haha.


I've got the strap coming for it as well. I think it will look amazing on it.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Yatch Racer.
Now if I can only remember where I parked my Yatch.










WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## svenwus (Aug 26, 2016)

Vratislavia chronograph S.7


----------



## Kwing5 (Dec 19, 2015)

This


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Seiko monster tuna in rotation










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

If you put a Freestyle Shark on a NATO, do you get a Sharknado(sp)?


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GdPa's Omega tonight because I need a little "cheer me up"

Have a good evening. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

Chuso said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This watch appeals to me more and more every time I see it.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomega (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It Tuesday and we all know what that means....









Timex baby!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> It Tuesday and we all know what that means....
> 
> View attachment 9746794
> 
> ...


^^^^ What he said ^^^^
20161025_205129 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

A little lume is nice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> Timex Yatch Racer.
> Now if I can only remember where I parked my Yatch.
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like this one? I've been eying it for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Seiko SNDF93.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TradeKraft said:


> How do you like this one? I've been eying it for a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it a lot. Changed my perspective on Timex. 
Like the countdown to chrono timers.

It is a bit on the big size at 47mm.

WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9010-52E​






​


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Glycine combat sub.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

So day six is starts with some watches on bracelet.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## svenwus (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

svenwus said:


>


I was a bit jealous that I missed out on the S.7. It looks nice in pictures, but what has been your overall impression?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## svenwus (Aug 26, 2016)

thomisking said:


> I was a bit jealous that I missed out on the S.7. It looks nice in pictures, but what has been your overall impression?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


I do not have any flaws to report. Maybe just two things.... I think that they put nicer hands on S.3, and also the strap could be better. Overall, reasonable quality for the price.


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi everyone.. on a hospital basement.. my youngest son got hospitalized because of fever.. so sad.. a little lume to cheers the day


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Tissot Couturier


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

C-Dubs on super engineer


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Giving this Fossil a ride.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I am starting Hump Day with the Zodiac Sea Dragon and hoping for an easier day at work.

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Cheap but solid...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning watch .


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun BLACKout.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svenwus (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Magrette MPP


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

watermanxxl said:


> Magrette MPP


I just preordered the Moana Pacific Professional Black. What are your impressions of your Magrette?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military Maxi



Hard to beat that wet look in my opinion.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

While waiting for something to do.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)




----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

An oldie but a goodie...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Purchased this on the 18th and have been wearing it almost non-stop, just taking it off for showers and the strap change.

I'm thrilled with the accuracy. I last set the time this past Sunday, and it's gained about 5 seconds since.


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

Steinhart NAV B on black leather pilot strap from Steinhart. 

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## satko (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Näcken


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Alpinist guiding me home









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Tisell Type A just arrived an hour ago:


----------



## ScottmanZ (Feb 25, 2015)

Orient Bambino










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

SARW013....the very light curvature of the sapphire crystal really adds something else to this watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Russian diver on a DAS canvas.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

7th day off work with this vintage Timex automatic.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tygrysastyl said:


> Hi all
> 
> 7th day off work with this vintage Timex automatic.
> 
> ...


That dial is just awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BWITW on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I can't decide which one to wear today.


----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

Just waiting on Bambi's dad to come strolling along this morning.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Stowa FKS.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

bjtiger75 said:


> Just waiting on Bambi's dad to come strolling along this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do.some.good!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SRP279. Take it easy.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

tygrysastyl said:


> Hi all
> 
> 7th day off work with this vintage Timex automatic.


It's older hand wound cousin says "Hello!"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun again today.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

The dial is a terrific pearl tone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

This watch makes "IT" move a little if you know what I mean. Your collection is so impressive! I think in terms of tastes you and I are very similar but it appears are pocket books are not .  
That Zodiac Sea Dragon will hopefully be my next purchase if Black Friday get's it to my price point.



Jeep99dad said:


> BWITW on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Time for soccer tournament! Almost scored twice in the last 10 minutes after warming the bench for the first part of the game. Still shut them out 4-zip in division 2, going for an undefeated season. And the hands lining up was a complete coincidence 😛


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Recraft


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

bjtiger75 said:


> Just waiting on Bambi's dad to come strolling along this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice for the sport.:-!


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I just got this sapphire crystal Parnis GMT in the mail. So far so good! I put it on a Swiss made rubber strap. I don't know much about the strap, I got it on another trade deal, all it says on the under side is "Swiss Made", lol but it looks good on the Parnis. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> SARW013....the very light curvature of the sapphire crystal really adds something else to this watch.
> 
> View attachment 9755370


Absolutely have to agree about the slightly domed crystals, more than makes up for the lack of AR on my a-15.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Got this at the same time as the Fossil. The dial glows when charged with light!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Got this one yesterday. Still wearing it. So far it has not lost or gained one second. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Watch I inherited from my dad when he passed .


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

the first watch given to my dad, by my mom...#BCT


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's been this one all day so far. It gets the job done, as usual.

















I look at this watch and I ask, how do you do that to me? Time and time again this watch mesmerizes me. 
b-)​_


----------



## ScottmanZ (Feb 25, 2015)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline on a cool fall day...Because who needs a second hand anyways??


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Got this one this morning!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bell Diver 1 on DrunkArtStraps charcoal canvas at the office wrapping up a long day



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Told ya so. It glows!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Can't decide if I like the M1 on a bracelet.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Sumo on a NATO today


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Raining really heavily here


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Coke Turtle TGIF!


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Well this is the 8th day off work and last day that normally I would be working. On wrist this vintage piece:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Seiko SARB001


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

It's a longines hydroconquest kinda day 😊😊

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Eco Drive on this last Friday of October.
The Hot Shot business should be a real hoot today!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008








​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Blue Mako w/sapphire


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !! 
This week has sucked more than most. Ready for the weekend. Still sporting the awesome new Scurfa BD1 on Art's charcoal canvas. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

A genuinely terrific Chinese watch...


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

... a "big picture" ? :-d


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

HAGFE


----------



## seiko4ever (Jul 17, 2016)

EUR 8.75 watch with US$12.80 mesh band...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

dbje said:


> Coke Turtle TGIF!


Great kicks!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Friday is starting out rather slow.









They are teasing me about taking the box truck to Laredo. I DO NOT think so!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Friday lunch


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Nicest $69 watch I ever bought. (OK add $17 for the strap)


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Switch to another vintage. Seiko 7006-8002 on BOR bracelet.










sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Commuting...










WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

A Casio day.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

She arrived, and she's beautiful.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Orion Field Standard... THIS THING ROCKS!


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

My favorite new chronograph...Fortis Stratoliner panda.....










sent using nunya


----------



## ScottmanZ (Feb 25, 2015)

Casual day...










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> She arrived, and she's beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It is a beaut! Glad you won that auction so you can share it with us


----------



## JimBass (Aug 16, 2016)

Orient Flight (blue dial).


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Still rocking the Chucks


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you! 



jetcash said:


> Great kicks!
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

$69?! Where?!



topper78 said:


> View attachment 9770914
> 
> 
> Nicest $69 watch I ever bought. (OK add $17 for the strap)


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Brand new Kemmner Tonneau, Black.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to start the weekend with the PADI on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Cheers 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

MuckyMark said:


>


Ice, ice baby.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

My bling for the day...

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wearing my new Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131. I just got it and shot some very quick pictures. So far it is keeping spot-on time according to the Atomic Clock. Big and chunky and it has a very striking curved crystal.







​


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

topper78 said:


> View attachment 9770914
> 
> 
> Nicest $69 watch I ever bought. (OK add $17 for the strap)


Nice! Here's my $69 dollar one (+9 bucks for the rubber rally strap lol) I do have a leather rally strap on the way but this is really comfortable...



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Orient ray and my new blushark alpha strap









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

007-wabi
Have a sweet Saturday guys!


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

So today we went with the beautiful SRP777 turtle 😊

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Heritage Seastrong supercompressor case with the same color scheme as their original model from the 60's
I'm enjoying it.

HAGWE
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Wearing this Asian beauty today.










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

The '79 on the right.................Cheers p


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Tissot


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Second to last day off work and in Halloween spirit.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

cairoanan said:


>


Mine is slightly different.


----------



## ScottmanZ (Feb 25, 2015)

Working in the back yard today.............Casio Pathfinder Titanium


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

MWW Iconik 1 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

2nd day

sent using nunya


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Alden said:


> Mine is slightly different.


Ha! Yours is a beaut! I managed to score its sibling - the sndf93 on the bay last month.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

right now..


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jlow28 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice photo of a great looking watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Me too! Casio MDV.



Relo60 said:


> A Casio day.
> 
> View attachment 9771930


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Lew and Huey Phantom B today










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wearing now but photos taken earlier. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

Rockin' the Squale at the movie theater tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

chameleon black estoril #nf


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

At the arena watching the game. It's my boy's first game. He's pumped.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H








​


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Not a popular choice but...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

THE original Sinn....and a midnight snack.



















I stupidly rubbed a cape cod cloth on the crystal last night thinking there was a scratch. Which there was, but not in the sapphire, on the Exterior AR coating. It turned in to more work than I expected as it looks terrible with half the coating stripped off....but tonight I had time to get 99% of the AR coating off so its now back to my original Sinn....


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

106


----------



## svenwus (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

Had to change! 


















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

A Casio F-91W on a Nato. I'm headed downtown for some early morning photography and wear this watch when I don't want to call any attention to the watch I have on, whatever it is at the time. With the Casio even a hard core thief would say something like "what is that? I wouldn't steal that if you gave it to me!".


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Zimbe


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Accutron Deep Sea 666


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

BB Blue.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This had been hanging on the wall with all my other watches.
The time was quite wrong. It's quartz. It shouldn't have been that wrong.









Running good now.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just put some sweets ready for the kids calling tomorrow and looked at my Monster. Pity I won't be wearing it on Monday but the rota has spoken.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

For house and yard work I usually wear my Casio Marlin diver MDV-106. Today I put it on the buttery soft rubber vent strap from my Trintec ZULU-01. This strap is so soft and comfy! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

Carnival 44mm Tritium homage to Luminox N


















:-!avy Seal


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

steve12345 said:


> Carnival 44mm Tritium homage to Luminox N
> View attachment 9787962
> View attachment 9787970
> View attachment 9787978
> :-!avy Seal


Wow that's amazing how much it looks like my old Luminox! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20161030_122633 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## CorbinDallas (Feb 13, 2012)

Omega SMP-C


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa BD1 on DAS canvas



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

My Vostok that I received in trade for a Swiss Army watch I had years ago. Got it while in Vladisvostok doing a joint operation between the USMC and the Russian military. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa BD1 on DAS canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

106 on a perlon strap.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

My Captain America watch on a 22 mm black and grey Bond strap.It's a Marvel.


----------



## JimBass (Aug 16, 2016)

Orient Flight (black case, black dial)


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Last day of October 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Näcken


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Halloween guys. 
My wife and Ember are flying out today to NYC to see a doctor at Sloan & Kettering. We won't be spending Halloween together for the first time but praying it yields answers and a treatment in the end. Pls keep her in your thoughts and prayers.

I'm wearing the Alpina Seastrong Heritage diver.

Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Seiko Sumo!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Having some Halloween fun today.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

From yesterday


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*
I was out of town all weekend for my sons
hockey tournament. They went 4-0 in the round robin but lost in the playoffs to the team that would eventually win the tournament . So here we have the rotation from Friday to Sunday.
*














And for today it's. back to the Hammy. Have a safe Halloween!





​


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

Same thing I wear almost every day nowadays:


----------



## ScottmanZ (Feb 25, 2015)

JDM Orient Star World Time










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

It's almost always on my wrist for work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## civic4982 (May 17, 2011)

Benrus Supercompressor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My new Helm Vanuatu V2

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

Mid day strap change for my SRP775J. Since it's Halloween, I thought the black and orange would be appropriate.

What an awesome day for a road trip! I'm driving down to Little Rock for a concert tonight with a few friends. Should be fun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Just killed my old running record! 










To all the folks on the other side of the pond happy Halloween.

My kind of Halloween


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

Using Tapatalk


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

C60 Trident and my 100th post.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Today's arrival accompanied me on a beach walk though the late afternoon and evening. It's the big and bright Naviforce NF9040. Wouldn't want it any bigger or brighter, but it seems an excellent watch, the more so as it cost me about the same as two beers. It's also better for me than the beers would have been!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Wearing this while doing that.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy Halloween guys.
> My wife and Ember are flying out today to NYC to see a doctor at Sloan & Kettering. We won't be spending Halloween together for the first time but praying it yields answers and a treatment in the end. Pls keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I'm wearing the Alpina Seastrong Heritage diver.
> ...


You have my thoughts and prayers, and most of all, the knowledge that she could not be in better hands.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183














​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Lovin this one today.....

Timex Monaco












































Can you blame me?
Happy Halloween Everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

This Tissot T13 Quickster is not making this Monday go by quickly enough! 😠










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Not really affordable but anyway here's my Erhard Junghans Chronoscope


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Been on a Pepsi kick the past two days. 
Alpha GMT followed by Skx009

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Barry S said:


> You have my thoughts and prayers, and most of all, the knowledge that she could not be in better hands.


Thank you so much. We heard it was top two in the country with Anderson in Tx.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeofSpades (Feb 19, 2016)

Just purchased. ETA 2783 Dugena "SIR". If anyone has any information on this watch model, please share. Thank you.

Dugena Swiss Automatic ETA 2783 Watch #W210


----------



## JakeofSpades (Feb 19, 2016)

Just purchased. ETA 2783 Dugena "SIR". If anyone has any information on this watch model, please share. Thank you.

Dugena Swiss.Automatic. ETA 2783 Watch #W210 | eBay


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

joepac said:


> This Tissot T13 Quickster is not making this Monday go by quickly enough! 


Looks good!


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Looks good!


I own that one too! ?



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Recraft today
I love this watch!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the day early with the Zelos Hammerhead proto, and while the design may not be for everyone, I love all the details and efforts to not make another sub or Pam homage. 
Lots of gray stuff:
Concentric brushing in blue dial
Raised and declining in thickness hour markers
Minimal writing in the blue dial
Large lumed/signed crown at 4
Unobstrusive date at 6
Cool and different hands
Lumed bezel
Case profile and brushed/polished SS transitions...

Cheers. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

super engineer on the NY0040-09W


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Just rolled into the office after stopping at the post office to pick up my first Oris, and I am very impressed:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

There's just no replacing this original classic imo, so just got this SKX175 to replace the one I sold. Now my Pepsi Turtle will be up for sell soon.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

nuvostokguy said:


> Jeep99dad said:
> 
> 
> > Scurfa BD1 on DAS canvas
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nuvostokguy said:


> nuvostokguy said:
> 
> 
> > Or, more accurately, the first automatic Scurfa I've seen not just advertised on their website. Did you put in a pre-order and wait forever or did you just happen on their website and it was there? Funny, now that this version is available all other Scurfas are Out of Stock.
> ...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A watch worthy of its nickname, the Zilla is a bit of a Monster.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Vostok Amphibia. 1980s case, caseback and 2409 movement, new dial/hands/bezel and probably crystal. Over on the Russian Watch forum this would be called a "Franken" as in built up from parts from different watches/different eras, not truly authentic.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Coffee break and Bulova Moon Chronograph 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Change of pace and afternoon wrist time for this back to basics Tissot Carson P80.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blacklist Streetmatic proto with blue CF dial on weathered canvas. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Blacklist Streetmatic proto with blue CF dial on weathered canvas.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


I really love the streetmatic and almost got in the KS but the 44mm is just too much. I hope he makes a 40mm. I'd be all over that.

How'd u get a prototype? Do you work with Blacklist?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Custom build out of a Parnis case with ETA movement...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

This wacky Naviforce made it onto my wrist for the second day in a row today, so I must like it, I think. Those indices, though...!!!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## texaspledge (Mar 17, 2013)

Gotta say. Ice got some pricey watches but this one's utility and simple look are hard to pass up sometimes.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joepac said:


> I really love the streetmatic and almost got in the KS but the 44mm is just too much. I hope he makes a 40mm. I'd be all over that.
> 
> How'd u get a prototype? Do you work with Blacklist?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I too was thinking it'd be too big but it erases really well. I was very surprised. My wrist is under 7" and it is fine. 
No  I don't work for Blacklist or anyone in the watch industry... I wish I did. It'd be more fun ;-) but maybe some day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes I know the date's wrong. Sigh.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

SARW013 on....NATO? Yes, SARW013 on NATO. It was my day off...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Hitting the books. I have to renew my board certification this year and I procrastinated all year 😯😣😢

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## billy_ngu (Aug 3, 2015)

Leather NATO corgeut


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

This one today.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Tisell pilot


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Huldra for the week

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Where did you buy that leather Nato?


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I tried to get a shot of the dial glowing brightly.
But my phone ain't quite up to it.
Running darn close to the phone.
Has everything you need to see it and nothing you don't.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wearing the Bambino in honor of the World Series game 7!


----------



## Bigdaftboy (Jul 28, 2014)

Old faithfull, more battle scarred than Rambo, it's had more hits than the Beatles, but still going strong lol


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Took the pic just before midnight, but it is what I am wearing right now.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Bronze Fossil that was a Bogo 1/2 off.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Crappy day
Beautiful Zodiac SD though 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

My other Vostok, a new Komandirskie on a Nato. The true definition of "affordable".


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Have been wearing this one today.
Aevig Valkyr


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Seiko SARB035 on croco leather!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

1993 (I believe) Japan market Spirt 7N48-7A00. Bracelet is *much* too small, so I have it on lizard grain leather.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

The left one just arrived.
The wabi-brothers!


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Wednesday, November 2nd - I'm wearing one of my favorites, in both manufacturer (Jacques Lemans) and style (skeleton). I really wish that Jacques Lemans was more popular in the United States; I have a few of their watches and would love to get more (in an affordable way):


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Mr Mikes Kickass Salad, water with lemon wedge and Blumo on metal


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

CharlieSanders said:


> Raining really heavily here


What model is that? I must have

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

stratct said:


> What model is that? I must have
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Seiko SRP 772


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Seastrong Heritage on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I sorta of got a lume shot out of it...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Recraft


----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Glow time.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Drumguy said:


> Wearing this while doing that.


Got my Sinn early vote on today as well...in and out in less than 1/2 an hour. God bless early voting!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

[/URL


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131







 ​


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

This one today.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

My second Pawn Shop purchase. A rather neglected Citizen with pretty good lume.


----------



## jumpingToad (Dec 13, 2015)

Seiko 775 and my new leather Nato strap!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

orange bezel mako XL on shark mesh


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

https://s16.postimg.org/a6ru5mtg5/IMG_0804.jpg


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac Super Seawolf 53 today. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*
Sunrise over my Hammy......
*













​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

Finally changed strap.







Sorry for dust, guys.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Orient Mako Pepsi on a leather Nato.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer. I want to change to change the strap but I'm not sure what to.


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vostok Amphibian SE on Art's canvas. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Vic Alliance


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vostok Amphibian SE on Art's canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking Vostok SE. That strap probably cost as much as the watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue








​


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Time is slower here


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I received the Seiko SKX171 on the rattle-champion jubilee bracelet today. If Mr. James Duffy circa 2015 saw this, he would be mortified having insisted he would never grow to like an SKX, let alone own two.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Kicking off with this one while waiting for new watch to arrive.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Back to a Russian comrade for this Friday

Vostok Amphi scubadude


----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)

Citizen Navihawk AT.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This just now.









Goodness! This is hard to photograph!
I do not like bracelets. It is rather small.
Chances are it will not go to work with me.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray (old pic).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF.

Alpina PVD Startimer chrono on Art's terra canvas 
Have a great day. B


















I think it wears pretty well for a 44mm watch and 52mm L2L on my under 7" wrist. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jlow28 said:


> Great looking Vostok SE. That strap probably cost as much as the watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you ! :lol:
Not quite but yeah this watch is a bargain yet a beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Field watch Friday


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry to say right after I posted a pic of this watch I got from my dad the battery leaked and ruined it. Not going to replace it.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Decided to have a Fossil Friday!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bjtiger75 (Mar 2, 2016)

My new Nero Strap in Navy and Red. Going to need some break in time as it is a little stiff but gorgeous.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## svenwus (Aug 26, 2016)

New strap from sectime....dark blue


----------



## lmurtone (Jul 17, 2012)

Beijing Watch today.


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*I am wearing this SKX007 today but pic is from July. Snorkeling over rocky point with the kids. Took this pic and sent it to my wife who had to work that day. Just to let her know what she was missing.
*








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

Snagged this one with tags for way too cheap.

Jacques Lemans 1-1144 Valjoux 7750 25j....I was actually surprised at the movement quality. So far all it appears to be a Top grade 7750. I never though JL would use anything higher than an Elabore grade on a chronograph.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I saw a chance at a Seiko SKX007 for $99.
But I need a truck so bad I couldn't jump on It.

At the port of Houston.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Helgray Cali for the evening


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Out on the dam...


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Seiko 5


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Leaving work soon and starting the weekend with the Pelagos on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
HAGWE
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamesh88 (Apr 1, 2016)

Casio Edifice.. I'm up in less than 5 hours, better go to bed 😕









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I made a strap change to my Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue and decided to wear it another day.








​


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Switched out my Life-Aquatic-accurate resin strap for a black Clockwork Synergy NATO and the Amphibia just feels a lot more wearable.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Newest addition to collection:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

New parnis on blue alligator effect strap








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Russian Molnija


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vostok Amphibian SE on Art's canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is such a nice looking watch - where would one purchase one?

Thanks


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The BC3 is as dressy as my Oris watches get.


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

6105-8000 on vintage white tropic



Using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ErikP said:


> That is such a nice looking watch - where would one purchase one?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks. It's a looker for 130$ and a lot if history. Just get it from Vostok official dealer Meranom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Got a great deal on this one here on WUS.*


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

This is what happens when you sleep in your new mesh bracelet.








And what happens when the cat jumps on you while trying to take a watch shot.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I forgot to post earlier but I started with the Streetmatic S5 on a DAS old bomber jacket leather strap this morning. 
I'll be changing soon I'm sure 

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wearing my Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue again after changing from the carbon fiber strap to a shark mesh bracelet








​


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Waiting for Art with a Terrapin liquid bliss and my Oris Carl Brashear on a DAS blue custom canvas


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Been wearing the TC9 today


----------



## ScottmanZ (Feb 25, 2015)

Minnesota 70 degrees in November! Out on the deck enjoying my new Zodiac Sea Dragon










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)

$119.00 affordable


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

New Clockwork Synergy band!









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Here's the first "modern" watch I bought, oh so many years ago. A lot of miles on this chronometer, it doesn't reset so well but it's within 15 seconds a year.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681







​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I love and hate how I've drunk the SKX Kool-Aid now.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yesterday shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9808298


Damn that SKX mod looks sharp!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

47 minutes to DST and counting. Happy Sunday


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

So many watches. So little time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## satko (Sep 28, 2016)

HMT Janata


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Starting off with a Riki this morning. May have to change to a beater later as I will organizing my garage.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chewieez (Jan 24, 2016)

It's a blue and grey day


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Watching the news in philly with the SKX009 that I just got from tinpusher! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going on a mountain hike with the fam, pups and the Jeep99DadUndone.

Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

A15 (63A119)


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

In bed b/c my neck is all jacked up. At least I have a cool watch on.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## TerjeF (Oct 19, 2016)

Great white.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 9855394


Man I want a 777 so bad! I think I'm going to put up a Trade post tomorrow to see if I can find someone to trade with. So nice looking! I had one and traded it, now I want it back, lol. Grass isn't always greener on the other side.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## kokmeng (Jun 7, 2013)

Oris Recon GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I've sorta took a shinin' to this 35mm Seiko 5.









Little critter seems to run pretty accurate.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

PowerChucker said:


> Man I want a 777 so bad! I think I'm going to put up a Trade post tomorrow to see if I can find someone to trade with. So nice looking! I had one and traded it, now I want it back, lol. Grass isn't always greener on the other side.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.

I think I hear one calling your name right now, lol. I don't know why I waited so long to get one, such a classic look, dead on accuracy so far and such a ridiculously affordable price. This one's going to see major wrist time, probably going to cut loose my Padi because of it.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


I dig! What brand/model?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Chirv said:


> I dig! What brand/model?


it's a 1963 Dan Henry. FYI there's a thread here on the affordable forum.

https://danhenrywatch.com/

Timeline.Watch

[URL="http://wornandwound.com/introducing-dan-henry-collection-vintage-watch-lovers-affordable-take-new-vintage/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wornandwound+%28worn%26wound%29]http://wornandwound.com/introducing-...orn%26wound%29[/URL]

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wearing a CASIO G shock model DW-5600E on a grey nylon and black leather strap with a compass slipped on.I just can not leave well enough alone.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Chewieez said:


> It's a blue and grey day


 It would have been really cool if the date square was a circle.....


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

This new purchase today.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Don't know why but this crystal has never seemed right to my eyes 
Almost not flush

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sent from my dooverlacky watchamacallit


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

And on the other wrist...

Sent from my dooverlacky watchamacallit


----------



## DevK (Oct 18, 2016)

This


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Monday means Mickey.
That's all there is to it.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New watch day! *BULOVA *_Snorkel II_...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wishing you all a great week, I'll kick it off with the Alpina Seastrong Heritage on a green DAS canvas.

I'm so glad Alpina decided to make this reedition of their 1960's Seastrong 10 supercompressor diver in a more contemporary size yet not oversized.

Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

My sweet Belair chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

kokmeng said:


> Oris Recon GMT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch, looks like more watch than arm!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Leaving work soon and starting the weekend with the Pelagos on a DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> HAGWE
> B
> 
> ...


Awesome Tudor!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Orient Bambino. One taken awhile ago indoors with a strobe bounced behind me, trying to eliminate any glare from the crystal. The other one taken outdoors today.


----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Just in NOS 2001 Timex all stainless steel Miyota 0S10 powered 12-hour chronograph.

No Indiglo on this one, but the hands and hour markers are luminous.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The Big Easy on Kevlar


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Loving the ease of a simple grab&go.












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

That is another smokin watch and those socks, you obviously have impeccable taste.








Jeep99dad said:


> Wishing you all a great week, I'll kick it off with the Alpina Seastrong Heritage on a green DAS canvas.
> 
> I'm so glad Alpina decided to make this reedition of their 1960's Seastrong 10 supercompressor diver in a more contemporary size yet not oversized.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Timely decision said:


> That is another smokin watch and those socks, you obviously have impeccable taste.
> View attachment 9864146


 made in North Carolina American Trench rugby socks 
I buy US Made whenever possible 
Adds a little fun to my otherwise conventional wardrobe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Wabi007


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Something new. Something different. My 1st Certina.



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## ctk1981 (Oct 23, 2016)

Dan Henry 1970 with panatime NATO. Both arrived today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to go home, with the Seiko PADI on blue canvas.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Orthos II on Zulu...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Watching the sunrise over the Serengeti from the window in my office, I'm wearing my Orient Blue Ray, accurate and great looking.









On a ColaReb red leather band that I think works well, but I have no sense of taste at all. Wife likes it.









Have a great day and do be kind to others.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm still wearing my new Seiko SKX171 in hopes of it settling down. It was -30s/day out of the box and I would be happy if the beautiful bastard settles to -20s/day. I'd rather not have to regulate it.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph








​


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

It's been awhile since the Pobeda Glasnost got some wrist time.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Kicking off with this, must be my favourite automatic.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## kokmeng (Jun 7, 2013)

AncientSerpent said:


> Great watch, looks like more watch than arm!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is indeed oversized. A 49mm watch for a 6.2" wrist. Thanks to the titanium case the watch feel just nice sitting on my wrist. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good luck with voting guys. Hope everyone stays civil and lines aren't too crazy.

I went with the Zodiac Super Seawolf 53 on bracelet. Love this thing.

Brice



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good luck with voting guys. Hope everyone stays civil and lines aren't too crazy.
> 
> I went with the Zodiac Super Seawolf 53 on bracelet. Love this thing.
> 
> ...


That is one great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Good coffee and a good watch .


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Still my favorit Orient on super comfy nato


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175, same as yesterday. Much prefer this to the Turd(le) Pepsi. Speaking of turds, regardless of the election outcome today we will have one as President.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Y'all are gonna get sick of this thing long before I do; I even love the date-wheel font, for crying out loud!
So happy with this purchase...


----------



## biggymo6 (May 13, 2016)

Melbourne Portsea









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Vintage gym time


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Manual wind 6497 River HF
Have a good evening all
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottmanZ (Feb 25, 2015)

Still sporting the Zodiac Sea Dragon...










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Black leather, Doc Martin's, err ohh you mean watch. Oh never mind. ;-)


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

i'll be ready for post-vote armegeddon


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

Sporting the Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600m today. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Still wearing the Pobeda. Gonna put fatter spring bars in it so the mesh won't wiggle as much. Since today's WRUW is political, I'll post here today.


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Just voted. Wore this in case there were scrums at the polls.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Gilt turtle just arrived in the mail this afternoon..


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a cool reflection. Makes the watch look plaid!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## GQSTEW (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Scurfa BD1 rocks and love it on canvas 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Came home and changed to another small watch.









Gonna have a Seiko Wednesday!


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

jetcash said:


> That's a cool reflection. Makes the watch look plaid!
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


Wait...its not plaid? Damn it! Now I have to update my wishlist again.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Chillin with my Rousseau Motif and in my pajamas in the Family room watching this election... Im glad I vote absentee and casted weeks ago! 😎



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Made a strap change on my Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph

*






*
​


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Going to bed and hoping things are OK in the morning.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all.

This one for now.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Today my Seiko SARB001


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I think they were made for each other


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Wearing this newly arrived. Love the Blue dial.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Orient Black Mako
No pics. Who in the watch world hasn't seen em?


X traindriver Art


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

After a long election night and 3 hours of sleep, I need a lot of coffee 
I'm going with the Alpina Seastrong Heritage on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

My first HMT. I missed out on the White Pilot LE here in the forum at first but managed to buy from a fellow at a dutch watchforum. It had a spot of paint on the inside of the crystal and a hairlike spor of blue paint on the dial. Managed to remove those easily. Only when I snapped the casebacl back on I probably pressed the crystal too hard, because now there is a little crack on the edge between three and four o'clock. Does anybody know where to get a new crystal? I really LIKE the watch.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After 6 months on the CB rubber, I finally got around to sizing the bracelet.


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

In mood of a monster day today










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

Seiko Cocktail Time on a B&R Cognac Leather strap. Wife knocked it out of the park with this as a wedding present!

Just received a Geckota Solid Mesh bracelet in the mail, and I can't wait to see how it looks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

Steinhart NAV B on black leather pilot strap.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Change for lunch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)

This one...:sunglasses:


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

Getting ready to send this one to its new home. The train, not the watch. I'm keeping the watch. 😉



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Me and my Bertucci A-2T, my hiking buddy. If I am wearing this watch that means I'm up in the high country. It still miraculously hasn't dumped up high so I just had to get up there one more time. I did a ton of hiking in the area in these pics this summer, just a bit too snowy for me to go very far today. It could snow 2 feet next week but this just might be an abnormally dry winter. Ski area snow making machines are working overtime. Three ski areas in my immediate vicinity.

















At the trailhead

















Snowboarders hitch rides to the top of the pass then go down through the trees to the highway below. Hitch a ride back up to the top, rinse and repeat. The bowls behind me are fun to hike in the summer, great to snowboard down in the winter. Not enough snow yet in the wild, only at the ski areas.









Truckers and flatlanders beware


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183








​


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Nusa Dua, Bali


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Beach anyone?


----------



## jeffers0n (Sep 8, 2016)

Sad work pic. Waiting to go home


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The Analog runs almost perfectly. The Digital not so much.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I still like this one a lot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## GQSTEW (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## golfertrb (Jan 6, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Newest addition to collection. Absolutely fantastic watch. Can't believe how much you can pack into such a small case.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## gregwolf92 (Nov 9, 2016)

Sitting in my office at 1am in the company of my FC Worldtimer...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Hmm. It's set perfectly.... for New York.
When i.can see better I'll fix it.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Straton Curve Chrono


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Zodiac Sea Dragon for a busy day at work.

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Счастливый четверг, товарищи.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

For this 241st US Marine Corps birthday I went with my Kontiki four hand










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

Breitling Avenger II GMT on Art Style Zulu strap.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Back in town. Blue Seiko on a brown nato. Tough to show this dial's blue color, sometimes it looks black. So, one ambient shot and one flashed shot.


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

A Gavox for a change 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

This is right now but picture is about 10 minutes old


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Went with my "concrete" one today...


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

matlobi said:


> View attachment 9888450
> View attachment 9888458


Love the strap.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I have not posted a wrist shot in forever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

This is becoming a favorite of mine. My 60 dollar SNK639K1!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## JakeofSpades (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## texaspledge (Mar 17, 2013)

Weekender with nice strap dresses up well with a suit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

nuvostokguy said:


> Love the strap.


Festive!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

ivancrown said:


> sent using nunya


Nice panda. What is it? Fortis? Oris? Can't make out the name.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Festive!
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


It's so "not like any strap I have" it made me smile.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

... Because @ BevoWatch is a bad influence!!!

20161110_175855 by Wolfsatz


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Vintage Vantage. Lovely Tropical dial





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Kaischi (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

SNDF93 panda chrono for race weekend 










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Loving my VC sport panda









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

nuvostokguy said:


> Me and my Bertucci A-2T, my hiking buddy. If I am wearing this watch that means I'm up in the high country. It still miraculously hasn't dumped up high so I just had to get up there one more time. I did a ton of hiking in the area in these pics this summer, just a bit too snowy for me to go very far today. It could snow 2 feet next week but this just might be an abnormally dry winter. Ski area snow making machines are working overtime. Three ski areas in my immediate vicinity.
> 
> View attachment 9882418
> 
> ...


Amazing shots  Thanks 4 sharing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Got it set right and it got me through the day.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H















​


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Wearing my Deep Blue Juggernaut III on my new Deep Blue Orange Hydro 91 Rubber Strap.*


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

arislan said:


> Loving my VC sport panda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still waiting for mine... ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

joepac said:


> Still waiting for mine... 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


 Did you get the sport also?


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Today I'm leaving for Rome so I'll get chance to test this one. Trips loaded so we'll see how GPS performs.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Wearing my Certina DF First right now


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

studiompd said:


> Did you get the sport also?


Yeah. I missed out on a NOS Tissot PRS516 T91 Auto Chrono with the white dial for a ridiculous price at an AD last year and been kicking myself since. so when I saw the S6 I jumped on it. I also own two Series 3 Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chronos.

Here's the T91 (looks similar amirite?)










Of course the S6 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Going to be a Fossil Friday. If for some reason I need it I can take it off and use it for a weapon!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New mesh for my Russian bling!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## golfjunky1 (Aug 11, 2009)

This today, old pic but a fave


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The not so affordable MM300. Hey, it's not like I had much say in the matter. He was most insistent on appearing here rather than on the public forum.


----------



## Bullets Hurt (Sep 20, 2016)

It's not too pretty out here in the tropics today. Customized Vostok Amphibia trying it's best to cheer ya up.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Another one of my Orients.


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you Veterans!!! At a golf tourney for Vets right now. Just so happens to be my Pops 71st bday and he is a very as well so thank you to all of you!!! Just took this one out of the box for the first time and I am really starting to dig it. Definitely thinking gray canvas or bracelet for it though.


----------



## Chewsifer1220 (Oct 27, 2016)

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A CASIO MTP-3050 one of my Sorta Patek phillipe Nautilus Homages.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spending the day with my little boo, as my wife is out of town and our daughter Ember isn't well. Always a blessing to have baby Elena with us.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Tribute to all the Veterans out there! Thank you for your service
The Veteran in my collection


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the BWITW for a stroll with the girls and baby E at the greenway. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottmanZ (Feb 25, 2015)

Sea Dragon on Nato










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD​


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

VC sport

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Tried on some Nomos this evening...really went to try an Orion but was more captivated by the Tangente. It really persuaded me to put the Tangente at the top of my list.

Nomos 38mm...




























Orion 35mm...










Also went by the Montblanc store and those watches are stunning too.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Gonna have a Stuhrling Saturday as well move stuff to a yard sale.


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Still rockin' my new *BULOVA*...










...I love everything about this watch. Most unexpected.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Timex Backset from West Germany............Have a great day!! Cheers p


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

NIVREL. It sounds like a headache relief medicine. Instead it is a perfectly clean no date throwback design that is a time capsule. It ended my mania of constantly searching WatchRecon. It is blue. German with a Swiss heart.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Fresh arrival.
The Youngtimer


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa BellDiver1 on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas strap. 
HAGWE
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Been banging around in the garage for last couple days with thi;s


----------



## Jfha1210 (May 15, 2013)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Heljestrand said:


> NIVREL. It sounds like a headache relief medicine. Instead it is a perfectly clean no date throwback design that is a time capsule. It ended my mania of constantly searching WatchRecon. It is blue. German with a Swiss heart.
> 
> View attachment 9903674


Love that watch!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa BellDiver1 on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas strap.
> HAGWE
> B
> 
> ...


Looks festive!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Steinhart OVM Maxi on a Jack Foster leather strap today...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been up since 3:15 am. Took the Tuna fishing today.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Old Timex chrono getting some wrist time for the weekend.
I've been wearing this watch since yesterday afternoon so before a switch, I figured to take some pics.

Dig the blue sunburst dial, around 38mm case without the crown. 









Talking about the crown, it's a screw down. That's cool.









Solid affordable all around. 








Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

My low altitude hiking watch


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Trying to show the antique bronze look and the domed Crystal.
Enough to make me grab it.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

At the moment: @woodfield mall waiting for the wife + daughter shopping.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Best $360 I ever spent. 10K solid bezel. Mint, mint. 1968 oceanographer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Scuba Dude on a zulu.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wearing a CASIO tough Solar watch on a black leather bund strap from FOSSIL.


----------



## ctk1981 (Oct 23, 2016)

Fresh out of the mailbox.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

franco60 said:


> Best $360 I ever spent. 10K solid bezel. Mint, mint. 1968 oceanographer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

If the bracelet doesn't piss me off I'll wear this all day.


----------



## Jfha1210 (May 15, 2013)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Morning coffee, depressing news, gorgeous watch. It is a beautiful morning here - hope it's the same wherever you are.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131








​


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Gen 1 OM.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Continuing with the weekend chrono theme, I'm starting my Sunday with the.....

*Dan Henry 1963*



































A very nice chrono watch.
Enjoy your Sunday folks.

b-)​_


----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It's this cheap but nice Chinese slightly dressy 1/10 sec chrono again today for me. Still a few of these left at about $12 here: MEGIR M2011 Male Quartz Watch-18.95 Online Shopping| GearBest.com, at about $14 here: MEGIR M2011 Men Fashion Quartz Watch-23.73 Online Shopping| GearBest.com, or for the exact version I have, about $16 here: MEGIR 2011 Water Resistance Male Japan Quartz Watch with Date Function Genuine Leather Band-16.89 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

An old sweatshirt and the Oris Carl Brashear LE on a DrunkArtStraps canvas for a lazy Sunday morning and Ryker's second birthday later today. 
Yes, I love blue 

Have a great Sunday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Left 









Right 









Sent from my dooverlacky watchamacallit


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Engraved Orion


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Whoops!









This was overpriced at $15 for East Texas at a yard sale.
With the original rubber strap on it it doesn't wear terrible.


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Some Roman history and this Sunday's watch, an Orient Wingman









I hate to call this one of my beater watches, but it's true. I'll put this watch on whatever the activity I got going for the day. It never scratches, it's eager to be worn in the gnarliest of situations...I open my watch drawer and there it is, at the head of the group shouting "Me me, take me" and most times I do. I can put any strap on it and it works. This time it's a "Bond" Nato, even though the truth is that James Bond never wore a "Nato", it was more a Zulu if you look closely but who's counting.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Naturally anyone who pays attention knows tomorrow is Mickey Mouse Monday.
Currently I have no watch on me having very recently showered.
And headed to bed before much longer....


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Naturally anyone who pays attention knows tomorrow is Mickey Mouse Monday.
Currently I have no watch on me having very recently showered.
And headed to bed before much longer....


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

matlobi said:


> View attachment 9907682


Nice looking Orient and stogie. What you smoking?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ErikP said:


> Nice looking Orient and stogie. What you smoking?


Thanks.

Alec Bradley American Sun Grown. First time trying one, it was pretty good.

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

PowerChucker said:


> Wow that's amazing how much it looks like my old Luminox!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Went hiking and true to the theme wore a G-Shock.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Monday choice










( Sunday shot )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

What do you do at a recital for 6-12 year old pianists (normal ones, not gifted)?
Set the date on your watch correctly?
I guess not....


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Helgray Hornet on Blue Shark.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

cayabo said:


> What do you do at a recital for 6-12 pianists (normal ones, not gifted)?
> Set the date on your watch correctly?
> I guess not....
> 
> View attachment 9919002


Haha been there... Luckily my daughter gave up piano! 😥

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Yesterday, Sunday; but I plan to wear it all week..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Seastrong Heritage on a DrunkArtStraps canvas to start the work week. 
Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctk1981 (Oct 23, 2016)

I really need to stop visiting these forums. Picked this one up recently.


----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)

Tag Heuer Formula 1


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Citizen World Time Perpetual Atomic and JDM model


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday. A simple watch, with a simple movement, but keeping COSC time. Can't beat that.


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Apparently, this thing ain't comin' off my wrist anytime soon...


----------



## Syncswim (Jul 20, 2016)

Oris Divers 65


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Just purchased from fellow WUS-er City74. Couldn't be happier. Now to find a nice leather rally style strap for it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Tag, you're it!


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Happy Tuesday morning everyone. 
Hope you all in good health.
Wearing this unique diver style watch. 
Note: the bezel is not rotateable


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going home,late again, with BWITW on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

I am wearing my Tissot right now!


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

double post


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

;-)


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Snzf17 - still a joy to wear


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Still *BULOVA* ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
I went with the Zodiac Sea Dragon this morning. Still enjoying this one a lot, works great with business & business casual attire but has that cool retro design with a classy sunburst silver dial. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Seiko Recraft and a cup of joe with my 3 guys.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It's Tuesday guys....


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Blue wabi SKX


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Waiting for the doc.









Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

New out of the box SRP777.

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)

Just had a couple of new straps arrived, so I'm trying them on for size.

Watch Gecko strap on the citizen. Bulkier than I thought it'd be. I wanted the 22mm for the Raymond Weil but it was out of stock, so went for the 24mm and put it on the Citizen. 
Not sure I'm sold on it:


























Got a cheapie 22mm rubber strap to try on my Raymond Weil as I rarely wear it due to the leather strap. Just didn't suit my taste. 
Not sure I'm sold on this either:


















Wanted a strap that still shows of the lovely movement:









What do you think of the straps?


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438








​


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

A Tale of Two Watches. When I got my Bertucci it became my high altitude hiking watch. But I've always thought that if I didn't have it my Casio MDV-106 would be the one. So today I took both. The first big winter storm of the season is headed our way and this may be the last time I'm up high like this hiking till next May.

Again, hiking near timberline which is around 11,900' in that area.

Lots of backcountry skiers, lots of avalanche control hence the orange sign:









The start of the trail is off in the distance









Got the Bertucci on to start the hike

















These are called "flag trees". Harsh growing environment up there, very high winds a lot of the time, easier to just grow branches on the downwind side









Yes, that is what we call "timberline" in these parts and I'm about level with it









After a whole lot more going up on this gorgeous 45 degree sunny day I turned around, set the bezel and made for the parking lot. 40 minutes down


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

Landeron Argonauta Offwatch Limited Edition 79 of 101


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight's selection is the awesome Scurfa BD1 on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Good evening all. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Jones9 said:


> Just had a couple of new straps arrived, so I'm trying them on for size.
> 
> Watch Gecko strap on the citizen. Bulkier than I thought it'd be. I wanted the 22mm for the Raymond Weil but it was out of stock, so went for the 24mm and put it on the Citizen.
> Not sure I'm sold on it:
> ...


Nice. I like the quick release springbars. Makes strap changes so convenient.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Parnis 200 meter diver watch








​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Danger Radiation! :-d

Tritium Vials..


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Citizen Signature Courageous


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*KOMANDIRSKIE *today.


----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Some carbon fiber for this Wednesday!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

New entry :


----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)

Moonwatch again!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

he may be tiny but he packs a punch


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Orange Orient Ray on a black and orange NATO strap


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I went with the Zodiac SuperSeawolf 53 on a new green Toxicroo for a little "boom" factor 

Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_*Dan Henry 1963*



























Happy hump day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

DH 1970


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Just arrived


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

NTH Oberon










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

My $37 shipped from Russia Komandirskie. I ordered this a few months ago just to experience the process of getting a watch shipped to me from Russia. It all worked out just fine, just had to have a little faith. When I first got it I took off the caseback and removed the stem (bad idea) and lubed the case gasket and stem O ring with silicone grease. I'd taken the entire movement out of the case and, unbeknownst to me, watch repair guy newb, deposited a ton of dust on the inside of the crystal. I put it all back together (a thread unto itself) and now have a great running $37 new Russian watch that keeps better time than my Orients and...BONUS!...has a ton of dust on the inside of the crystal. I dunno, sort of adds to the character of this Model A of watches.

So, no, you're not seeing scratches on the acrylic crystal, just dust on the inside which I think is going to be there for a long long time.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A CASIO tough solar on a ss band from a TIMEX reef gear watch.-


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

nuvostokguy said:


> My $37 shipped from Russia Komandirskie. I ordered this a few months ago just to experience the process of getting a watch shipped to me from Russia. It all worked out just fine, just had to have a little faith. When I first got it I took off the caseback and removed the stem (bad idea) and lubed the case gasket and stem O ring with silicone grease. I'd taken the entire movement out of the case and, unbeknownst to me, watch repair guy newb, deposited a ton of dust on the inside of the crystal. I put it all back together (a thread unto itself) and now have a great running $37 new Russian watch that keeps better time than my Orients and...BONUS!...has a ton of dust on the inside of the crystal. I dunno, sort of adds to the character of this Model A of watches.
> 
> So, no, you're not seeing scratches on the acrylic crystal, just dust on the inside which I think is going to be there for a long long time.
> 
> ...


There's nothing like first hand learning experience, right?

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E







​


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Long lost Seiko h601-5240 analog /digital watch my wife gave me in 1979. Thought it was lost in the move to the new house in 2001. Found it in a box after 15 yrs. Had a new battery installed after cleaning the exploded old battery and all is good. I'm totally jazzed ! Up to 5 pre-1980 Seikos. The repair guy said he couldn't believe how clean it was for the age. 1 more to fix, though I think that it may need a new movement, $60. Maybe later.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## spodley (Jul 13, 2013)

Vintage Neuchatel diver today


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Yeah, it's Thursday. Probably ought to follow through and wear Timex.
Uh huh. Orient Mako for THIS Thursday!


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Submariner 114060. Just picked this beauty up on Tuesday. Love it!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

HI


----------



## ciko91 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Picked this up last night and first order of business was a thorough wash, disinfect and a strap change!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning,

Alpina Seastrong Heritage on DAS canvas 
Cheers. B



















Love Fall colors









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*CITIZEN *Field Watch today...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

My Armida , love the older design that it trys to homage.
Going for 1 watch every 7 days - I am appreciative of why I bought a watch again when wearing for more than a day.
Have a great day
Regards
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

2 hours to go before the storm hits. Just enough time to polish my car then get to work.









edit: storm here, snow is beading up nicely on my newly polished paint.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Seiko chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

<<<<< to the left!


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Well had Bulova today and will one tomorrow. Question is which one?










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DH


Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

This was actually taken a few weeks back in Rehobeth, DE on Silver Lake. Sorry, I take photos on the weekends to post and I am running around to much to post them. I was there for the Sea Witch festival and got some morning biking in. The watch is the Momentum Shadow II. Nice stealthy watch. Hope you enjoy the photo.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

The storm came in quick. 80 degrees yesterday, snowing today like a mofo once it started (it skipped the "rain turning to snow" part and went straight to snow) but most of it melted as the streets are still warm. That's OK, I live in a snow climate, this first snow storm is just a little late is all, should have happened weeks ago. I'll post up a pic later in the winter where I'm standing in 2 feet of the stuff!


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI on a blue DAS canvas tonight. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Good ole' A1 full size on isofrane and ready for evening relaxation.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Supersportivo Square Stainless Steel Chronograph BRSS2C4602








​


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

nuvostokguy said:


> The storm came in quick. 80 degrees yesterday, snowing today like a mofo once it started (it skipped the "rain turning to snow" part and went straight to snow) but most of it melted as the streets are still warm. That's OK, I live in a snow climate, this first snow storm is just a little late is all, should have happened weeks ago. I'll post up a pic later in the winter where I'm standing in 2 feet of the stuff!


We seem to be in about the same locale at the moment. I'm here in Denver/Evergreen visiting family. Dumped quite a bit today. Getting back up the mountain to mom's place required a pull out and second attempt at one of the switchbacks above Evergreen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

At the office pond.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Ultra affordable


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

..the pleasure of a beautiful vintage.


----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Fossil Friday. Think about it....


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> We seem to be in about the same locale at the moment. I'm here in Denver/Evergreen visiting family. Dumped quite a bit today. Getting back up the mountain to mom's place required a pull out and second attempt at one of the switchbacks above Evergreen.
> 
> Timing is everything. This was the first snow of the season. Pretty icy out there this morning.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Beater 7548-7040 hybrid for me today.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New strap for my moon-phase...


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

House brand for a department store produced by Pronto that contains an ETA 2451.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Scurfa Diver 1 NATO 









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

A6 on a watch boys chocolate brown leather 
Here today its ☀ and 18, so a great day
Have a good one all
Regards
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Friday wear


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Amphion Modern.

Catching some mid-day sun on this gloriously warm day.










klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello All,

New to the forum after lurking a bit. This came in the mail from a "whim purchase" 11/17/2016. I read all the reviews of poor MG Orkina when I saw their PO watch idea. I couldn't resist and when I opened the box in which it came, the crown and stem fell out of the watch head. 

I chuckled, screwed off the back, and tried to reset the piece. However, the crown was to deeply threaded on the stem revealing why it never seated in the Miyota 2115 movement. Soooo, I adjusted it, reset the crown and properly inserted it into the watch. Then, cleaned it up a bit as the inside of the crystal had fingerprints. 

I made my concerns aware to the Amazon seller who promptly refunded my money for the effort repairing the watch. Yes, yes, I know, Orkina.

In any event...I enjoy the quirkiness and you know, that dial ain't half bad.  oh, and yes, it's on my wrist right now. Thanks for reading.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Little bit of vintage LCD.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

SRP453 Baby Tuna


----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

"Bond"ing with the Commander


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally going home, with the Alpina Startimer for a late #PilotFriday. 
HAGWE

B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303














​


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Won't be much longer. I turn into an ogre at 10pm.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Saturday, genuine indecision


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Rainy Saturday, heading to work
Another pair of shoes
A6
Regards
Robt 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

Come on you Gunners! A little Saturday morning football with Manchester United vs. Arsenal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New strap for my trusty* 5.


























*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not exactly affordable but hey ho. I wasn't expecting this bad boy until next Tuesday so imagine my surprise (and shock) when the postie delivered it today instead.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This hasn't had any attention payed to it for at least three weeks.
Was 1 hour and about 8 seconds fast. The hour of course because of DST. Gotta go out and do some chores.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

After the storm. Black Seiko 5 on a leather strap. I had to shoot the first pic in the shadows to show the truly black dial









Then the next two in the sun (yes, that's snow in the background) to show the cool detail on the dial


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

At the moment watching my little girl's gymnastics.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

sticky said:


> Not exactly affordable but hey ho. I wasn't expecting this bad boy until next Tuesday so imagine my surprise (and shock) when the postie delivered it today instead.
> 
> View attachment 9967282


Can't wait to read your first impressions of this watch. I was considering it to be my first chronograph.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Was trying to decide between the NTH Oberon or Zodiac Sea Wolf. Ended up just taking both with me. 










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa BD1 on DAS grey canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

11/19/2016 finished my first custom attempt. Lots of trial and error and I like how it turned out; not perfect. I wanted a casual aviation-themed knock around watch. Miyota 2115 movement, PVD alloy case striped and patina added, dial was old Curren true sandwich dial striped, repainted and water slide decals add from a Revell FA-18a fighter.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Bad, bad weather. Pressure going down but at leat watch warned about storm coming.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

The last outdoor farmer's market of the year.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210














​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Forgot to post my afternoon switcharoo 
GrandPa's Omega Seamaster chronograph. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Seiko









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Bronze day


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Spent my day with this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Will kick of my day by giving Suunto bit of break, changing to Hamilton while i play Lego with my son Mieszko.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

6498 man wind
On a strap that came with the Phantom
Have a good day
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Stuhrling Original for Sunday!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*CASIO *obviously loves poor people. $34 and this thing kicks ass!


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Yup, "affordable" means different things to different people. You and I put up our Casio MDV 106 as our affordable entry, others here post pics of their Breitlings and Omegas as their affordable entries. It's all good.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)

Skagen


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Time to put on the snow tires. It's important to choose the right tool for the job. As I've said, my Wingman is always up to the task at hand, whatever it may be!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today is a Blacklist Streetmatic day  started with the off-white version last night actually 

Have a great Sunday. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

This one, ... still! b-) A great next week to everyone!


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Been wearing this one a lot since having it regulated.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

JDM ;-)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

HMT Invicta Seamaster









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Momentum Torpedo. I love how a different strap really changes the look of a watch.









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9977762
> 
> 
> View attachment 9977778
> ...


More pics of the bike please. Awesome paint job.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Just bought this bad boy a couple of hours ago and I love it!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

​


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Something small and vintage today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Awful weather but Hamilton is helping out.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Nuclear Monday morning..


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Guzmannosaurus said:


>


Great strap for that dial!


----------



## Micro-Brand Fan (Oct 12, 2016)

Very nice macro shot!



mtbmike said:


>


----------



## Micro-Brand Fan (Oct 12, 2016)

Looks very eloquent on the wrist.



tygrysastyl said:


> Hi
> 
> Awful weather but Hamilton is helping out.
> 
> ...


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Micro-Brand Fan said:


> Looks very eloquent on the wrist.


Hi

Yes it does. Thanks!

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't think I'm going to wear this out of the house.
I'm giving a lot of thought to the Momentum glow dial watch....


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BWITW as I head out to work and temps are a bit below freezing 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I stole Batman's *TIMEX*...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Working from home on this frosty morning.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Very 70's Cardinal. (Export Poljot 2614.2H.)


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

I've been wearing my dusty Komandirski the past few weeks, finally I said to myself "face your fears, you need to take it apart again and get that dust out of there!" So, remembering what I did wrong last time I took the caseback off, the stem out and pulled the movement/dial out of the case. Cleaning the inside of the crystal would seem to be an easy task but it's really a dust magnet. I'd clean it off with a lint-free rag, blow it off with my Rocket Blower and watch as the dust in the air went right back on to the crystal!

Finally I just figured I'd never ever get ALL of the dust out (how do they do this at the factory??) so when it looked pretty much dust free, I put it all back together again (remembering what I'd done wrong the first time) and now I call it my "99% Dust Free Vostok". Close enough.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Monday , ahh off today.
Switched out straps for a rivet military style
Have a great day all
Regards
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Damn it's chilly out here!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Casio ftogman




























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Terra canvas tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I did in fact wear the Momentum most of the day.
But I had taken this Bostok with me and changed to it on the way home.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Helgray Silverstone Green







​


----------



## brownkp (Aug 5, 2014)

My favorite after work watch:










Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

This Pelagos is to die for! What strap do you have it on?



Jeep99dad said:


> BWITW as I head out to work and temps are a bit below freezing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

goodboi7000 said:


> This Pelagos is to die for! What strap do you have it on?


Thanks. 
It's a DrunkArtStraps charcoal canvas with titanium grey stitching

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

This one today.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The Captain's watch (Apollo 15)


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

NATO 300 on orange Maratac one piece


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Going to start the day with this. Probably won't end that way...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the PADI on canvas today. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

"Here I sit in mist and vapour 
Some damn fool left no paper
My chick is waiting I cannot linger 
Look out *sshole here comes finger"
I can't remember what my wife asked me to do after work but I read that in a bathroom stall 20 years ago and never forgot it.












​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

South Korea's finest today...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

hongkongtaipan said:


> View attachment 9981066
> ​


What are your thoughts? It looks nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbrumbach (Dec 12, 2015)

Omega Speedmaster: First Omega in Space, Numbered edition.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Speedy Reduced.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to my Undone watch on a Toxicnato earlier this afternoon. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

Seiko SNZF17K1


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Kontiki


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

TradeKraft said:


> Kontiki


Beautiful shot!










Stuck in the car on the way home!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

amac84 said:


> Beautiful shot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! This one photographs well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctk1981 (Oct 23, 2016)

Fresh out of the box, ready for trivia night at the brewery!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

TradeKraft said:


> Thanks! This one photographs well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bad lighting and all! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Testing out the Chronos disc










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I told you so.









I kinda like this one!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183






​


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

The Avenger is bashful today.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Been wearing this one more than any other watch in my collection.

I'm getting the itch to mod it a bit. I might go for an extra-high domed crystal and a new handset.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

This one for now.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Wore this today at work...sneaking in some study time between patients.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

6498 on this dreary cold winter day 
Have a warm day how ever you can
Regards
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Going to have Elegant Eco Drive Wednesday.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Edox hydrosub for today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Just got back from the gym, working on my shot. "Elbow in elbow in" was my chant. My vintage Amphibia (well, vintage case, the rest is new) was chanting along with me, only in Russian.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.bowyer1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Parnis...on its third different mod...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Flying the brand logo today


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

A1


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Wrong forum

From me, to you.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

FLINDERS!! On a Rios shell cordovan strap that i also love dearly.

A real 1 - 2  !



















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E







​


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

But of course I took my other Eco Drive with me this morning.









It has pretty good lume and got me home after dark.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

Movie night!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

MY UZI.






It's the yellow one.46mm diameter by 45 mm lug end to lug end.14.5 mm thick lugs are 22 mm.It has tritium tubes on the hour and minute hand and 13.3,6,and 9.I does not wear as big as it sounds it is only 46 mm because of protrusions on the bottom and is quite light due to the case being made mostly of resin, albeit rather hard resin.The caseback is ss and secured with 4 screws a la G shock.Date window is between 4 and 5.Yellow is kind of hard to read in low light conditions but looks nice in daylight.If you want maximum readability get a black dial.Beside it is my SEIKO 5 sports watch wr to 100 meters which I am not wearing.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

OT: Earlier today...


----------



## russell.bowyer1 (Jan 11, 2016)

It's a bronze day today one feels !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Figured I gotta wear something. Might as well do Timex Thursday....


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Fifty bucks to upgrade the bezel on a seventy-dollar watch?

Totally worth it.





































I hope your holiday kicks more ass than Jean-Claude Van Damme.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Birthday watch. Simple and nice. Best of all , a Citizen.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone know how to delete a duplicate post ?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving! 
NTH Näcken Vintage Black on #NATOstrap from @cincystrapworks










klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7002


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

pew~pew~


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Late grandfather's 1962 Timex - he was an immigrant, a christian & always thankful for the USA.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

On a different strap 
Same watch
Enjoy the day
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

matlobi said:


> View attachment 10016362


That thing is awesome-looking. May I ask the model number?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> That thing is awesome-looking. May I ask the model number?


Thanks.

T172319J

It's all stainless and houses a Miyota 0S20 movement.

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Pulsar PT3425X1 !!!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Turkey and all the rest have been eaten.
I put the bracelet two holes tighter much earlier.
Have since gone back one hole and that's about as good as it will get with a bracelet...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303













​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNKE81J1:


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

This one today.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Black Friday official!









So early the day hasn't clicked over yet.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Glad it's Friday 
Same watch different strap
3 more days then 5 off wuhu!
Regards 
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I wore it to bed last night. But if/when I go out later I'll almost certainly have a Fossil Friday!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Father-in-law had a suspected heart attack this morning. Been here in the hospital for just over three hours now.

Grabbed this on the way out the door. I think I need a whole pot of coffee next.









Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear that.



matlobi said:


> Father-in-law had a suspected heart attack this morning. Been here in the hospital for just over three hours now.
> 
> Grabbed this on the way out the door. I think I need a whole pot of coffee next.
> 
> ...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> Sorry to hear that.


Thanks.

He's not in pain any more (morphine is wonderful) and is joking around with the nurses and doctors. I have a feeling he'll be just fine.

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Today, and for the last three days, my "repainted but quite nicely" Titoni Airmaster. I had totally given up on this "Mumbai Special" which has been sitting around for months. I had sort of fixed the very loose movement in place (it arrived with the dial at a weird angle and the movement ratting around inside), only to then realise that the stem only sometimes engages with the right part of the keyless works and that winding it is also extremely stiff. It also doesn't sound right when running, and I'm pretty sure the A. Schild movement has been bodged. Was able to regulate it to a consistent 10 secs/day, though, and wind it enough, a little at a time, to keep it running each day.

Am enjoying it for as long as it lasts! Size is about 33mm or 34mm, but it's really easy to read. The case is very good quality, and I was luckier with the refinishing of it than I was with the movement! It came on an even cheaper strap than this one.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

matlobi said:


> Father-in-law had a suspected heart attack this morning. Been here in the hospital for just over three hours now.
> 
> Grabbed this on the way out the door. I think I need a whole pot of coffee next.
> 
> ...


All I can do is pray for the man. For what it's worth. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The blue Sumo, known to its friends as Blumo.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pepsi and pooch.


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

I don't know how my wife convinced me to leave the house with her on Black Friday. Havana Nighthawk accompanying us for the evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

At the trailhead, attempting to hike off that last piece of punkin' pie.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I never actually went anywhere. But I did mess with my truck.
I did in fact have on the Gray dial Fossil Recruit on at that time.
Now I'm planning to have a Seiko Saturday.
The bracelet fits pretty good and there is no easy way to get a strap on it.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E








​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today my sweet 6309-7040


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Bundeswehr today
Have a good one 
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

ARMADUK said:


>


Great shot and a fun watch! I wish I could find this model for sale somewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It survived the night!









It even changed the day and date like it is supposed to!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

My home built. Unitas/ETA 6497 clone at its heart.










Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Time to rake the leaves with my MDV-106









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Parnis sub mod.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Its a fine day, time for a fine piece


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Well I started the morning with my 009 because I haven't been wearing it much lately. 








Then I switched to my Casio MDV-106 to rake the leaves because I didn't want all the dust and dirt getting under the bezel of the SKX. 








And now to finish the night I have my SRP Black Turtle. 








You know it's amazing how much more comfortable the Z22 from the turtle is compared to the Z22 from the SKX. The SRP strap is super soft. I'd almost say the strap from the MDV-106 fits better and is more comfy than the Z22 from the SKX too. However I do love the look of the SKX strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

I had business downtown this morning, early, so I wore my "downtown watch". You know, the one that no self-respecting thief would steal? Well, I kept it on the rest of the day culminating in a hike because, being a downtown watch, it doesn't get out on the trails nearly enough.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

PowerChucker said:


> Well I started the morning with my 009 because I haven't been wearing it much lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree... For some reason the strap from the Mdv106 is so comfortable... Just wish it had a little more vertical height on the ridges or vents for ascetic purposes but I find myself putting it on just about all my watches at some point or the other.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Derkdiggler said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yup! I have even put the 106 strap on other watches due to its comfort. And I agree a little more height or just something in the looks dept and it would be perfect. I see you have it on your Casio Chrono too. Is that the Edifice?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

It's actually the Casio amw360b a1. Another nice Casio watch. That same band comes stock on this model. The stock model comes in basically all black with chrome outlined markers.. I seemingly can't leave anything alone... and relumed it with orange lume for the markers and blue lume for the hands... Both lumes purchased from noctilumina . I ended up painting the hands orange but I'm thinking it's too much orange in relation to the markers and may change the paint on the actual hands to white and then relume with the b17f noctilumina (blue). 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L









​


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

Nighthawk at night!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

What a fantastic watch this Suunto. Great functionality. Wears like a dream. Perhaps looks are to everyone's taste but definitely works for me. Bit of fun with strap.



















Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Commander today
Have a good one 
Regards 
Robt 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The size of watch my skinny wrist ought to be wearing.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Scurfa Diver One at Football game enjoying the Rain

*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

Steinhart Sunday









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

I am timing stuff.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Supersportivo Square Stainless Steel Chronograph BRSS2C4602














​


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Invicta Limited Edition Carbon Fiber 8926 for most of the day.









Probably will even forego Mickey Mouse Monday and wear it tomorrow as well.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I think that if the hands in that silver Invicta were black outlined that would be very close to the perfect watch!
My Limited Edition 8926 ain't bad...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Back to the grind...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

on olive Maratac


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Moon  watch today
This watch appealed to me the moment I saw the pre released information 
When it came available on sale in my own country, 
Have a good day all
Regards
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Wearing my Seiko 5 pilot mod watch on this Cyber Monday. Can't wait to get my Black Friday haul in!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Told ya so...









If I were to be totally honest I like the hands on my Casio MDV106 better.


----------



## ABS1 (Oct 18, 2016)

Certina DS-1 on Twist-O-Flex


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Gigandet Speed Timer on Watchgecko curved end oyster bracelet.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Took the blue Komandirski out for a hike early this morning. I live on the edge of the city, got hiking trails within minutes. This easy trail winds its way through fairly flat land going towards what we call in these parts a "hogback". Technically, when the present Rocky Mountains rose up from below they pushed up and broke the overlaying layer. These broken parts stuck straight up and have been weathering down slowly lo these many millions of years. There's a string of hogbacks up and down in front of the foothills in Colorado.









Going off the main trail straight towards the hogback.









Me and my Komandirski came up on this rock wall built in a baffling place: why here?









Piles of 50-100 lb rocks (and many much heavier) are stacked up about 3 feet high, starting in a line where I took that pic up the steep slope. No reason that I can see for this "wall" to have been built except for a crazy person with too much time on his hands. It boggles the mind how much effort it took to gather up these rocks and stack them in this line up this slope. To what end? Art?









Heading back, cross country, up and down another nearby mini-hogback, I look back and see the wall 'o rocks, doing their thing.


----------



## ABS1 (Oct 18, 2016)

That is one of the cleanest, easiest to read tachymeter watches I have seen. Concentric circle texture on the inner dials is really pleasing. Very nice watch - thanks for posting.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

This HMT Pragathi arrived today and went straight on my wrist once I was able to adjust its bracelet to suit. It's a very distinctive little watch!


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

For the first time in a long time I'm wearing the same watch I started the day out with. 
















Bonus lume shot with my 3 year old bouncing off the walls watching a movie on my PC in the Toy Room. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Stopped in at Wallyworld on the way home to see what I could see.









The dial is dark grey. The numbers and indices are lighter grey.
The hands sold me!

It's awful fiddly to set the minute hand.
Can't win them all....


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681 with new Super Engineer II bracelet







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It appears to be running pretty accurate.
Don't yet know if I'll wear it all day.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Got this one yesterday too. On clearance for $7.









I kind of wish it was darker blue but you can't have everything...


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

General type question. Without instructions how is anyone without internet access supposed th set up their new Timex?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Well seems like I just can't get this one off my wrist. Evenings and when I cycle it's a must. Heart rate monitor should be with me tomorrow so the set will be complete.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I failed to mention that this one only came home for the hands!


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

The wife-to-be surprised me with a new Damasko DC66 Si Blk this afternoon. She's a keeper.

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Steinhart Marine Chronometer


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Time for this pilot to fly! Fine, so it's a Honda.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca Torpedo on bracelet


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

Guzmannosaurus said:


>


Great combination.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New Swiss Tech strap


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Accutron Anniversary '75


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

And Now for Something Completely Different...









Well not completely different, it does tell time!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Blue Wednesday


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Three hours waiting on the dudes to install the remote starter in my wife's car.

Ughhhh...










Amphion Vintage on none blacker NATO from Zach @ Cincy Strap Works.










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Playing peek-a-boo with my SKX under jacket sleeves on a cold morning...


----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1 bronze on Stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

SNDF93










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Victorinox Maverick 241689










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

I got back up on that hogback I was telling you about earlier, only this time with my Orient Mako.









Looking across to where this hogback continues, on the other side of the creek that continuously cut a channel through the rising chuck of rock that became the hogback. On the right of it is what was the surface, on the left (in places around here) you can see exposed the layers upon layers going back hundreds of millions of years of sediment previously laid down.









If you're at all interested in this stuff a good book to read is "Rising From The Plains" by John McPhee, who writes about a geologist (David Love) who grew up in Wyoming. McPhee does a real good job in layman's terms describing the geologic eons of uplift, erosion, repeat again and again of our Earth's surface. These hogbacks and what they went through to be what they are today are just a blink in geologic time. Maybe two blinks.

I did go all the way down to the creek, found a way across and fought my way through the incredibly thick woody tangle on the other side to walk back on the road. When I got back I found a burr had hitched a ride.


----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

Nice Orient. Seeing your pictures I think we live/work close to each other, and no Im not stalking.


----------



## avinashvarma94 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

In what has to be some sort of miracle...









Still wearing it. Not tomorrow though FOR SURE!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Playing with shutter speed while waiting in the car.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

MuckyMark said:


>


Was thinking of that bezel insert for an 8926ob. Nice to see it installed on something.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Atino11 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

New beater.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

My SARB033, on a newly arrived $0.46 band from China. Will see how long it lasts before it splits apart, either at the stitching or simply tearing through the material putting it on/off. Looks nice in photos, though.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Feels like the last hour till the New Year. But this Casio is counting the minutes to Dec.1


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph








​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

CH8 CUSN8 WR100


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Been so long since I payed attention to it I found it almost 30 seconds fast.


----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Techy Thursday! The most accurate watch I've ever owned! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Haven't worn the Bambino in awhile...


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Still love this watch for size and balance as well as its edginess.?.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Timex digital for me.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

NTH Nacken blue to start the day and the last month of 2016.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

See you later, good night!!!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## texaspledge (Mar 17, 2013)

Just put my weekender on a milanese strap. Digging it so far.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Vortex today.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e








​


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

A modified/work in progress, work watch.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Bit of a office Christmas spirit and such 



















Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Only for Christmas theme :-d


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Sevzzles (Nov 25, 2016)

Just back from the gym, trusty Timex Ironman!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

My favorite of what I currently own...









I'm going to have my Indiglo Timex Expedition for when it gets so dark so early!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Citizen 8110 Bullhead Chrono


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Today's pick! Designer Friday!

Anyone know what known watch company this MK mimic'd?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

b-)


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This day has a slow start to it....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Germanox (Jan 17, 2016)

Dw5600


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Heritage Plaid.










Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Fresh from the mailbox


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm liable to get into BIG trouble....









Has illuminator in it. Now the most I've paid for any one watch!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

My lil Soviet Rocket is back


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Junkers G38 6946-5 GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

In better lighting... if you can call fluorescent better.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

--------------------------------
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Relaxing with the Friday off in my Timex Waterbury.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131








​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Lew and Huey Phantom B DLC










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

The Dan Henry 1963. Cheers fellow WUS members!
(sorry for dismal photo quality)


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Illuminator in action. Soon to be asleep with on my wrist.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Bulova Military 96B230, arrived today.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

tanksndudes said:


> Bulova Military 96B230, arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 10090770


Hi

I have this one for some time now. Very happy.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

42mm Hamilton Intra-matic on the way out with the family (Christmas photos).

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just a lil ole MF.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

All-analog G-Shock today.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Here we are on a rainy Saturday


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Strap Saturday goodies from BandRbands.



















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Wore my Black Turtle to basketball practice, now home and put on the very comfy SKX009. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctk1981 (Oct 23, 2016)

Wasn't planning on using this strap for this watch originally, but it seems to work imo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A festive Bronze.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Got tricked into going to a baby shower my wife said the husbands would be there lol.....lie. only other man here is my son and hes 4









pew~pew~


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

My new 35 mm TIMEX easy reader.it was 20 bucks(20% off) I was weak:roll:.Mine has no date.-


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Bulova Moon Watch:


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Hasn't been off my wrist since the Illuminator pic.
Hasn't been noticed or admitted as of yet....


----------



## ctk1981 (Oct 23, 2016)

Switched it up for short venture out for the night. Refitted the trident with a chocolate strap from Rob @ The Strap Smith.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

ctk1981 said:


> Switched it up for short venture out for the night. Refitted the trident with a chocolate strap from Rob @ The Strap Smith.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I friggin love this watch. That red bezel is delicious.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Repeat of yesterday. Rainy Sunday.









I kinda like this one. So far running pretty darn good.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today only magnification...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Newest addition to my Timex collection:

View attachment 10104810


Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Blowing the whole day eating smarties and watching movies.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303














​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Repeat of Saturday and Sunday. Rainy Monday too.
Perhaps next Monday will revert to Mickey.....


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Legibility isn't the best but then again does knowing what time it is really matter when the watch looks so damned good?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

My (new to me) Seiko Samurai. Just picked up from the post office, bracelet fits perfectly if not just a tad too tight. I know the titanium version is the "preferred" model, one popped up for sale shortly after I pulled the trigger on this stainless steel one.

The bezel made a weird noise when I turned it (perhaps it's a bit cold) so I may have a local watch guy take a look at it (on second thought it could have been a bit cold right out of the box, it seems fine now).

Not 100% sold on the bracelet yet. I do have a Watch Gecko Bond NATO that I could throw on, but might try the bracelet for today and see how I feel about it tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Seiko skx007 ,finally jumped on the wagon! Awesome watch!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 Solar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

SNDA57 modded with sapphire crystal on a N80 canvas strap....


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Seiko Sarb033


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Helson Gauge Steel on Martu Black Alligator*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

My latest newly-arrived ultra-affordable chronograph: MEGIR M2015 Men Quartz Watch-46.99 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)

JeanRichard Terrascope, just arrived this morning.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Killing time while my other half, her mother and two of four sisters are at a sisters/nieces only Christmas crafting night at her aunt's.

View attachment WP_20161205_19_14_18_Pro.jpg


----------



## Germanox (Jan 17, 2016)

Rocking some swiss made bronze.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

7750 powered 241195 with Countdown Bezel


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The Captain's Watch


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

Dan Henry 1963









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex Tuesday y'all. Probably back to the Casio tomorrow.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I reserve the right to change my mind.









The bracelet would have driven me crazy if I didn't sweat some.
And that ain't very likely today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène with the best cheesesteak in Philly, care of the Thunderbird Restaurant and pizzeria.










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Trusty Citizen


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

My latest acquisition. I swear this is one expensive hobby. Love this Tissot!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtDuster (Sep 9, 2011)

My new Swiss


----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

Got a new NATO for it


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New *SEIKO *and carbon-fiber strap...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Back to the Citizen CA4220-80L today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's cold today. This timepiece got the nod.

*Debert*













































It will be good enough through the night......









Taken just minutes ago......

















b-)​_


----------



## dj898 (Apr 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I could not find myself paying big money for a watch without at least date. Fortunately I payed less than $30 for this!









I like how the inner part of the dial has sunburst.
Relaxing at home after a slow day at work.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel







​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

At least 31 years old, probably closer to 35, just back from repair.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Long time no see as some say.

Back with this one:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## adamkov (Jun 15, 2016)

Still the lovely SARB


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Going back to Casio. MDV in this case.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

A day that will live in infamy.


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Picked this up last week for 40 bucks because I was on the lookout for an office-ish watch. First order of business was to change the bracelet into this strap.

Anyone know the value of this watch? Works great and keeps time perfectly!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Skn807 on Le Mans


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Panda Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

But do not let it be said that I don't go prepared.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Helson Titanium 45 Shark Diver on a Dangerous9 1939 pebbled ammo pouch strap.....


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Ti 6497 today
Have a great day all
Regards
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Just noticed I need to adjust the date. :think: Can't see it without glasses anyhow.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

TradeKraft said:


>


Beautiful watch made even more so by incredible photography. So well done ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

JohnQFord said:


> Beautiful watch made even more so by incredible photography. So well done ! :-!:-!:-!


Thanks, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New watch day! 38mm* Techne *_Merlin_...


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Morning everyone. Hope you all in good health. Wearing this one today, very tiny, basic and affordable. MQ24-7B. Love its font size. Sit well in my skinny wrist.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Just completed my first crystal swap! A double domed blue AR sapphire from Dagaz.







It might not mirror an achievement of the likes of flying over the North Pole with Admiral Bird.... but pretty good for me and my room temperature IQ.

Threw on a new blue shark "mocha" colored nato to give that a go as well.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Gotta give the Automatics some love.









Orient Black Mako on Deep Blue silicon rubber strap.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The M1k on bracelet


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Magrette MPP G-14 w' stingray shoes


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*SEIKO* _SNZH__57 _on carbon-fiber...


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

Seiko Samurai on a Watch Gecko Bond NATO. Celebrating my birthday today at work. Wish someone would gift me a Sumo or Turtle lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Newest member of the family

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

PADI all day erryday


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Two links removed and now I can wear it...

Now, let me see if my portrait orientation photo posts in the correct orientation or not.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

abujordan said:


> View attachment 10142706
> 
> 
> Two links removed and now I can wear it...
> ...


One turn in Windows Photos & it stuck !


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Due to it being cold and windy all day even on the silicone rubber strap it was all over and under my wrist. Looking at the time I really should be in bed already....


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

Chilly day in PDX


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Just sized my new Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445 and decided to wear it tonight and tomorrow.








​


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

And I just sized my new Revue Thommen 300m chrono.

Man, what a journey finding any 7750 in a smaller case with good WR. 42 x 18.

Barely pulling this off on my 6.5, but this is working for me and I am really digging it.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Put a strap on this.









Guess since it's low profile it gets a ride today.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Brand new addition to collection.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L Eco-Drive










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Running Kinetics as part of the collection can be a bit of a pain bit this one is worth it.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Caravelle Electronic. Houses an ESA 9158.









Here's a video I made of the movement:


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

2nd gen Bambino 2 right now.
















*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*​


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Blue Friday!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nnickell (Jun 27, 2014)

Piranha on Isofrane today.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

On a Swiss ammo today - love leather....love it...and the upgraded sapphire crystal makes a huge difference...


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Jimmy C said:


> On a Swiss ammo today - love leather....love it...and the upgraded sapphire crystal makes a huge difference...
> 
> View attachment 10153138


my daughter asked me today why I take so many photos of my watches when she grabbed my phone and said this particular photo should be in a magazine advertisement.....


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wearing my newest acquisition tonight - Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303















​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Basil Hayden's, fat tip, Seiko DressKX. 'Nuff said.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

98B210


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

matlobi said:


> View attachment 10139274


Oh wowwwwww... that is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

HelenaRou pvd radi

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Germanox said:


> http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> Hi Germanox, is this version available yet, or is it still at pre-offer stage.
> 
> ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I have not posted for a while. I had health problems, a new job and very busy at home with my 3 kids. Missing your pictures guys...

Wearing a Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard today en joy the weekend guys!


----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Boys' basketball practice was supposed to start at 10:30am.

This is madness.










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Preparing for a snow storm here in Chicago. Good thing this takes a licking and keeps on ticking









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Keithcozz said:


> New *SEIKO *and carbon-fiber strap...


Great combo! I'm thinking about getting a CF band for one of my mods. Very nice sir!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Slides under the sleeve without any drama.
Found out it runs a little slow. Maybe a second in 3 days.
Had it a little fast yesterday. It's pretty much spot on today.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Boys' basketball practice was supposed to start at 10:30am.
> 
> This is madness.
> 
> ...


Feeling your pain!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## stepheng732 (Dec 15, 2015)

Some really nice divers

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orange Monster today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Henry on canvas in the mountains. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> I have not posted for a while. I had health problems, a new job and very busy at home with my 3 kids. Missing your pictures guys...
> 
> Wearing a Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard today en joy the weekend guys!


Hope all is well! Welcome back.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> Hope all is well! Welcome back.


Not perfect but really better 👍


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Second day with this one while working with some analogue cameras.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Mid day switch for another snowy day. 
This is truly a nice watch. It's very practical and simply a classic.

*Casio G-Shock GW-5000*
It came with a supple rubber/resin strap and it's great and love it. 
But you all know how we roll, so I've been sporting it recently with a resin/metal combo bracelet. 
Just perfect.





































Told you it's snowy.








Have a great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Switched to my Seiko FFF mod for the remainder of the day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Watch and flowers..


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Hanging out under a fuzzy blanket with this wee beast.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

MDT IT said:


> Watch and flowers..
> 
> View attachment 10160394


The watch is no slouch ... but I really *do* like your avatar ! :-!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New strap for my *Tisell *_Pilot_...


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681 on Chinese Super Engineer bracelet








​


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

What a fantastic deal less than $150 shipped.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Half the price of the Timex. Runs darn near perfect.
The date is wrong because it hasn't been touched since November.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Relaxing at home after a long day wrenching under the car in an unheated garage during our first cold snap of the season. It never got above 13°F (-11°C) today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Absolutely loving life!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> I have not posted for a while. I had health problems, a new job and very busy at home with my 3 kids. Missing your pictures guys...
> 
> Wearing a Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard today en joy the weekend guys!


Hopefully back to 100% soon Simon

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Not mine unfortunately. Christmas present for my dad.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Hopefully back to 100% soon Simon
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks William, I'm sure this day will come soon ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It just works.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SRP311


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Steinhart continues to occupy my wrist.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Headed to Ace Hardware


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Me and my Mako were out hiking in "Hogback Land" today, mainly because it's so close. We've had a few snows but so far the shrubbery hasn't been beat down by monster storms. To wit:

The grasses in places are still 5 feet high:









Some other plants, don't know what they are, are still standing proud at around 6' high, it's true:









I'll post up some pics later this winter when all of this is a memory and it's a white winter wonderland.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e








​


----------



## maritime (Aug 30, 2011)

Unimatic!


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sent from my Gear S3


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Fossil Nate...on Leather...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

Bought 2 of them..1 on a Bracelet an 1 on Leather...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

Casio MudMaster since I was outside shoveling snow earlier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Techne Merlin right now.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC075 solar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

The Airavata


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

There isn't a thing about the *Techne *_Merlin _that I don't like...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

My brand new, hot off the delivery van Deep Blue Master 2000 Limited edition 10 year anniversary Blue Blue Blue. 
This thing is a tank. It's so heavy, after a few weeks of wearing it I'm afraid people are going to see my left arm and start asking if my wife left me recently...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I fought the wall and the wall won


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

One of my favs today - Orient Pepsi Mako.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Far too big for my skinny wrist but I don't care at all as I get to wear an OSD.


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## rolexus (Oct 28, 2016)

Steinhart Nav-B Uhr Premium


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

009 on oyster band










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm digging on this soft Zulu that came on my Amphibian from Ru.store.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little fun piece for the evening after a long day. 
HAGE
B









40mm case









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Been through so many watches since I last posted here.









Got this set up for wearing tomorrow.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-501 Marlin


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This is the watch I spent a lot of time regulating.
I wore it to bed. When I woke up I always check the days watch against my phone. It is within a few seconds of dead spot on.


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Back on the grind...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Waiting to take my Board Recert. Brought my Hamilton Khaki Aviation










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Been awhile since I've hung out in this thread! Good to see again everyone's wonderful taste in timepieces.

For me, here's what I'm wearing today (Wed, the 14th). One of those much-hated Invictas, haha. 
Model # 20080 in 44mm (2-3mm more than I normally go for, but it feels okay on my wrist):


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Commander 300 on regimental NATO from big Zach attack at Cincy Strap Works.










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

Casio Mudmaster for my seemingly long shift at the hospital I work at.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Rocking the $40.00 amazon special

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

Casio GA-120:


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My a Scurfa BD1 on Art's charcoal canvas tonight. This watch is really nice, well made and I dig the grey dial. It's substantial but wears nice and flat

HAGE

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The Black Mako ended up 12 seconds slow.








Thinking of wearing this tomorrow subject to change without warning...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Bedtime. Goodnight fellow WUSers.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I got to reset the Eco Drive. At 6am the minute hand wasn't at 12.
About 59.5 exactly.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I got to reset the Eco Drive. At 6am the minute hand wasn't at 12.
About 59.5 exactly.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

grey on grey


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

6309-7040 on a Yobokies waffle.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I got to reset the Eco Drive. At 6am the minute hand wasn't at 12.
> About 59.5 exactly.


Is it about 59.5,or is it exactly 59.5?


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brmvs (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

First Post!! Today it's a Bulova Marine Star 98B206 on the factory bracelet.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

New silicone!









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Every time I put the *ORIENT *_Mako USA _on, I am reminded of how much watch you can get for $200.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The PADI on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight. Love this watch



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scouser (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

scouser said:


>


I love this watch! Saving my pennies!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

sal4 said:


> Blue Orient Mako
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the fact that this shot shows how dark the dial can sometimes look on this piece, while the bezel is clearly blue. Great pic.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This 1974 again today....cheers p


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Waiting for son's high school choir and band Christmas concert to begin.


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Supersportivo Square Stainless Steel Chronograph BRSS2C4602















​


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Just love this case. Distinctive work, blasted finish. Woot!


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Summer in Wellington.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Seiko SRP481 snow monster


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The other Eco Drive. The more elegant of the two...


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Oris TT1 Day Date

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

VX 200 on my Dangerous9 - 1939 ammo strap....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Stunning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks B 
Nice to see you back

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun is still my favorite and most comfortable/versatile watch.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Orange you glad it's Friday?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Gigandet Speed Timer today










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Off to the museum with the family!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Amphion Vintage on Cincy Strap Works NATO.










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Old a$$ Invicta in the mix












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Orange you glad it's Friday?


Orange you glad I didn't say banana?








In other news:


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Accutron Space View


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mid afternoon change to the Champagne Antilles, just back from the photographer.

View attachment 10219802


View attachment 10219818


View attachment 10219842


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

TGIF! Enjoy your weekend everyone!
Going with the vintage '71 Seiko Speedtimer 7017-6040 minutes numerals










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My afternoon delight. The calm before the snow storm.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Long day so just now posting. Blue Orient Mako at work and switching to Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV for the evening.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Henry









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dan Henry


Damn that's appealing. Must resist.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008








​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

My Birthday watch









Hers, just cause I like her.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Still wearing this. SHOULD be asleep.









Almost certainly going to wear this tomorrow.
White Russian Komandorskie.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE! Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

My new favorite


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning watch Seiko SRP279. Longing for blue skies and sunny weather.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The white Russian had taken off 10 seconds fast.
So I decided to wear some quartz....


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> Damn that's appealing. Must resist.


Don't bother Tanker, just get one. Not only is the 1970 a mighty fine watch the price is laughably low. Put your efforts into resisting the 1963.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Even though I don't wear it enough for the PVD to show any signs of rub I still check it each time it gets some wrist time.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Mako XL on a Saturday morning oil change run


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

M.A.S.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Cold out.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vintage Zodiac valjoux 7733 chrono today










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival on a Drunkartstrap canvas.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

This one again. Watch and beer ;-)










iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Stowa flieger today


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

Breitling Avenger II GMT on a custom Star Wars strap from Dustin at N80leather.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Made a mid-day switch to my Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303 when I went out shopping.















​


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## ciko91 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Relaxing while my wife and a friend crank out a ton of Christmas cookies.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Over a period of weeks it gets a few or three seconds fast.
I hadn't touched it since a 30 day month.
But after a whole day it hits 12 when my phone does.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Starting day with this one. Too much time passed since last time I had it on my wrist.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

SKX173

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Antilles










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

Orient FFP01002B7


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Not exactly 'affordable' in my world. But within a second of perfect.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

With temps below zero F yesterday into this morning I wasn't going anywhere. When it finally got up about 15 F today I said let's go for a hike. My watch of choice? The Wingman of course. With 6 inches of fresh snow everything was all white, go figure.









You cross a footbridge over a small stream. I like to stop and take pics of the tall, now brown, grasses next to the stream. Little did I know there was a pretty big coyote right below me getting a drink. He took off suddenly and I only got a few pics of him.

















I didn't have a telephoto on so those two shots of him (her?) are cropped bigtime. Back to the trail.









A little after this a buddy of mine with his dog appeared out of the shrubbery. As it turns out his dog is a mix of wolf/coyote and husky. I thought she was the coyote I'd seen but, nope, an old friend instead. A beautiful dog to see and watch run around us.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm taking care of the grandkids tomorrow so I'm wearing my Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph. I think that it can stand up to any abuse those active kids can throw at it.








​


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Currently nothing. But have the bracelet adjusted and will probably wear this because it will be under a sleeve pretty much all day.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)

?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Guzmannosaurus said:


>


What model is it? Looks like something from Logan's Run! 👍

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone. Hope you all in good health. Wearing this one MQ24-7E, just arrived two days ago. Love its thin line markings.

Have a nice lunch.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

So kicking my first day off this Christmas season, thanks for my son's school being closed already, with this one. In the background our gingerbread cookies.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Monday mornings are always meshy


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Счастливый понедельник!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Gonna be buried under a sleeve for the most part.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

joepac said:


> What model is it? Looks like something from Logan's Run!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


G Gerlach Kosmonauta

http://gerlach.org.pl/kosmonauta.html


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 of the honeymoon. It's a keeper.


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac Sea Dragon today

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Day 3 of the honeymoon. It's a keeper.


How well does the orange triangle/marker stay centered in the white outlined triangle at 12:00? It would be a complete and utter deal breaker for me if it got nudged off center just slightly.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> How well does the orange triangle/marker stay centered in the white outlined triangle at 12:00? It would be a complete and utter deal breaker for me if it got nudged off center just slightly.


Once centered and the crown is screwed down, it doesn't move. I've had it on for 3 days and it hasn't budged.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGW guys! Kalmar II


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

FFP01002B7









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

My gym watch: Steelix on a Bonetto Cinturini


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh and before the gym I had my SSG001 on for a bit..


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vostok on DAS canvas


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e








​


----------



## geno2568 (Sep 27, 2016)

Very nice, what's the diameter on that?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

samshy said:


>


My favorite beater is the same model in white.
Thin & quiet & easy to read.
Small diameter but long lug-to-lug so it stays flat on the wrist.
Never had a watch with so little space between the spring-bar and case.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

cayabo said:


> My favorite beater is the same model in white.
> Thin & quiet & easy to read.
> Small diameter but long lug-to-lug so it stays flat on the wrist.
> Never had a watch with so little space between the spring-bar and case.
> ...


The white dial looks superb! (I should get one also) And I agree, I had a hard time installing the leather nato so I had to go with the thinnest springbars I had and I won't be switching straps for a while because of the work it took.

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

Gruppo Gamma Divemaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

New day, new dial









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ianchen9449 (Sep 16, 2013)

One of the most iconic dive watches, also a true icon in the community!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I finally put on my latest TJ Maxx find - my Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755 watch with a green dial. I kept it untouched for several days to determine how well it keeps time and I have gotten more and more attached to it. The lume is some of the strongest that I have in my collection. Overall, I feel that the watch is well-made. It has interesting details (like a brass-colored case back and a nicely signed crown) and the strap is very high quality. Here are some pictures.






































 ​


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Relic 'Wet' Wednesday.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Antilles



















We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


>


Oris divers are among my grail watches - beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

A preemptive Merry Christmas to those who celebrate it. 
And a Happy Festivus to those who don't  (



)

For Wedneday, the 21st, I'm wearing one of the few smaller watches that I have in regular rotation (the others I wear for 'dressy' occasions such as a wedding, interview, etc.).

It's by Vince Camuto, style # VC/5124/RGGD. 38mm case in rose gold.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Sekaro Seamaster

















Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Breakfast of champions. 









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

Sent from my E5823


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

The most obvious and observable feature of the "uplift/erosion/uplift" geology we have around here is Red Rocks Park. Like hogbacks, these types of uplifted red rocks appear up and down the foothills of Colorado, from north to south. Seems like every city has its own version. This is a Denver City Park, believe it or not.









Not only is this area scenic as all get out, but there are multiple stairs and amphitheater seats from bottom to top, offering cardio workouts as stiff as you want. That's why I go there, to go up and down multiple times, me and hundreds of others.

All the red rock you see is composed of multiple strata of sedimentary rock, laid down over hundreds of millions of years.









All of this was buried until the present day Rocky Mountains rose up from the depths of the earth, cracking and pushing these layers up vertical. The red rocks of this park was, I believe, the bottom layer so many eons ago. The hogbacks are composed of newer but still freakin' old layers.









In fact, in the pic above, is what's known as an "unconformity". The igneous rock that uplifted on the right, billions of years old, can be seen smack up against the laid down rock to the left, hundreds of millions of years younger.









There's the line right there. These "unconformities" are pretty rare but can be seen in various places around the world, including right here on The Affordable Watch forum!









What you see when a road cut makes a cleaner slice through the layers. The Red Rocks (Fountain Formation) is buried deep under even these layers, down to the left.









Much much newer layers near the surface layer, on the frontside of this hogback. OK, geology lesson over for now.


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Ti-22

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I done a bad thing....

Got this and a Guess Waterpro (that needs a battery) at a Pawn Shop when I had time to kill.









My wrist is big. But small watches don't scare me...


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

LesserBlackDog said:


>


I love your outfit.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Cary5500 said:


> Rocking the $40.00 amazon special
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where do you buy this for $40??? I looked on amazon...don't see it for $40

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Still this Geneva. The Guess needs a battery is don't have at the moment. I know I put one in SOME watch. But I don't know which one and it's too much trouble to look.


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

hongkongtaipan said:


> View attachment 10261706




Lovely!
I haven't payed much attention to this brand before your post, while they turned out to have many pieces up to my liking. Unfortunate all are 42mm and bigger, and I decided not or buy anything above 40mm (at least for a year)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Taking advantage of sunny weather and having some coffee.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex Thursday


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

The Khaki is King!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

NATO 300 Diver on orange Borealis


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

About to give the kitchen a deep cleaning before completely messing it up again with the big meal this Sunday.


----------



## russell.bowyer1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chase015 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

maccasvanquish said:


> Where do you buy this for $40??? I looked on amazon...don't see it for $40
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey bud it was a Speical pricing deal, just watch the heads up bargain forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi guys
The Cascais proto landed and first impressions of the watch are great. Really well made and beautiful finish. You'll appreciate the chamfers and drilled lugs 
I would love to handle the blue one too. Brown is cool and different, of course it isn't for everybody, but it comes in black, blue and white as well. 
Cheers. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

The ol' nice band on inexpensive watch trick.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

SKX171 mod while watching The Living Daylights whilst my daughter naps.










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just rockin' the 007...


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EQS500DB-1A1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Shark Mod


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Underrated gem.


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Zodiac



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

VC Kosmos


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

I've literally owned this CW for a year without wearing it or even sizing the bracelet. Sized the bracelet at lunch today and holy mother _it is the worst_. Wrecked three pins trying to get them out with pliers. I have never felt so much rage toward an inanimate object.


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jdptc (Sep 5, 2013)

Fred Constant slimline


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

haven't taken it off since putting the custom strap on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

I am out doing some "Christmas Shopping".


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Evening watch . 3 more days to Christmas.


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Seiko solar...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh my but I like that /\!!!

I got a battery for this....









It seems to be a trifle slow. I'll know more in the morning.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445
















​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## kingravan (Jun 27, 2016)

Trying my Parnis on a bracelet and I think it looks damn good!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning all,

Here it is for this morning, I'm off work so change on wrist most likely will happen today at one point ;-), you know it all.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

Own build


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Wearing this Worn out looking watch is a guarantee that i will be getting no service from any sales person in any sort of shop in the heartland or shopping mall, no that i mind, peace n quiet to browse...

Helson SD 45mm, bronze, 2823 movement










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

And a happy good morning friday to all. 3 days till Christmas.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Apparently I set it a second slow. No change whatsoever overnight.









Going to have a Guess Friday bracelet and all.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

'Tis the season...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My 6309 '85


----------



## timseren (Nov 2, 2014)

Xmas is just around the corner


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Interesting. Has lume around the dial (which doesn't last too long).
But try as I might the hands don't glow.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Today the Orient Wingman. I had to ditch the bracelet. It was either too tight or too loose. I went with this not quite 22mm leather. I'll check around for a better fitting strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

FINALLY FRIDAY!!!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

CW again...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Going stealth with the Gavox and Toxic.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Teaching them early. He wants to be like his Papa.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

The 009


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

So finish day with this one. I'm from Poland so the big present give away bonanza is tomorrow ;-)









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Okay. It seems to be roughly a second in 24 hours slow.
No big deal because I generally hack in the morning.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Chinese watch today !


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Waiting while the wife runs in to the store for a couple last minute things so we don't have to go out tomorrow.










-Sent via two tin cans and a piece of string.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

LesserBlackDog said:


> CW again...


You inspired me - Christopher Ward C60 Trident Chronograph Pro










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Home an hour or two earlier than usual.









Gratuitous scar shot.....


----------



## etto09 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm wearing the Helson Shark Diver blue


----------



## pfb (Jul 15, 2007)

.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

O&W M6










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Loving my new Citizen Courageous! This will be one of those watch that I'm never selling! It's gorgeous!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Borealis Cascais proto after work. Cheers. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Taking a break from wrapping Christmas gifts

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681 on Super Engineer bracelet








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Finally got my Aragon... even though it's "only" a 45mm, it is the biggest, heaviest watch I own. Wing certainly doesn't spare the steel. Despite the size and weight, I hardly feel the "little guy"(sic) on my wrist, which says a lot for the design. I wonder what the big one would feel like? I bought 2, a black and a blue to justify the shipping to Canada, but he's got a slimmer wrist than I do. The 45 is plenty big enough. 
I'm quite happy with it. It'll be vying for wrist time with a vintage Omega Constellation, and my Airavata, which have turned out to be my Christmas vacation rotation.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Giving the Planet Orient some much needed attention today.










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Interesting times. I set this and put it on last night.
This morning it was almost 30 seconds fast. I think I Pissed it off trying toget the stem out.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Preparing all stuff for the Christmas eve, we receive the family. Have a good one guys!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

On a Christmas trip, brought my favorite watch & warm shirt.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Enjoying coffee in the car whilst the woman shops.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Christmas Eve. 
Continuing with the Borealis Cascais prototype for now.

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival.


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Have a great Christmas Eve!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

This Christmas Eve I'm going with my 7548-700B which is 36 years old this month.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Obscure diver the night b4 Christmas.



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

Detailed my 2014 Camaro and my friends 2014 Jeep Wrangler Willys edition. It's 65° and perfect detailing weather today!

My SRP775J1 seemed like the appropriate choice.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

The girlfriend blew me away with this surprise!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

A few stair intervals before Christmas Eve. A Colorado Blue Sky Day.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

My third Victorinox in a row this week. This time it is my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph 241434, because the red bezel always reminds me of Christmas. This was my first Victorinox and it is still one of my favorites.







​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

A cheap but surprisingly nice Stuhrling.


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

A Christmas present to myself!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas!










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Merry Christmas!












Merry Christmas!


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Merry Christmas!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The blue DD on my wrist for Crimbo Day.


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

New SKX007 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## KrabbyKakes (May 30, 2015)

One of the last times....


----------



## chase015 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Bitrthday watch


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Tried to put this movement in my broken Seiko 5 Yobokies.
But not enough room for the winding. So I put it back together and on.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Timex Intelligent Quartz Three Time Zones T2P426








*​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

70 degrees here the day after Santa. Love it!


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFCDH3 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vostok on DAS canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is this?

Cheers

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Emrejagger said:


> Which one is this?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


It's the Amphibian SE. 
Haven't worn it much but it's a cool watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

CFCDH3 said:


> View attachment 10313570


Ditto. I can't get over how nice this watch is for <$50.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## cheesetime (Sep 21, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I put this Timex on last night for the Indiglo.
Wore it all day up on the roof and out and about









It's running darn near perfectly.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Still wearing my Christmas surprise









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Seiko quartz tuna SBBN007


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

pew~pew~


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755 Green Dial
















This has a domed sapphire crystal







​


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

ChiefJr said:


> View attachment 10305482
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is this?


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The most important have paid so far for a single watch.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoying the last days of 2016. Happy Tuesday.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6 Superdome


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Seiko SNZG15 on Dodo Leather natural leather:


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Enjoying my new work watch for the first time









pew~pew~


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

New mesh on Alpina Seastrong Chrono










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Lume dialled XL.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Bulova Deep Sea from 1970


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

IronHide said:


> New mesh on Alpina Seastrong Chrono
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Nice mesh. Where from?


----------



## CFCDH3 (Dec 6, 2013)

Agree! I just put that strap on yesterday. I've had both the strap and watch for a couple of years and didn't think about putting it on, and then the light bulb went off. Much improved look over the rubber strap.


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Fresh outta TJMaxxx. 25 bucks. Keeper or nah?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

humphrj said:


> Nice mesh. Where from?


Total no-name from Amazon. It was about 2x the cost of the most common search result which somehow made me feel it would be "nicer." And truthfully it is! Well finished and very comfortable in comparison to a similar Amzn job I have on a Seiko Samurai.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Apollon for me


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 3 with the SKX007










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Kiger MILSUB. #007.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Christmas with the bullhead

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## franklee (May 4, 2012)

what a beautiful watch!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It's kinda sorta a black counterpart to my MTD1000-7AV....









MRW210H-1AV a whopping few pennys under $26 at Walmart.
First time I've seen one and HAD to have it. Only example of it in the Cleveland (TX) store.

Note: it's quite a bit larger than the day date Casio cheapy I already had.
A real man's watch!


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

AMW!


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jibba1229 (Sep 16, 2014)

Pajamas! Oh, did you mean my watch?


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Well this one, most recent purchase, is back on my wrist:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Oops. Won't let me take down pic I guess.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## _paw_ (Jul 14, 2016)

My latest purchase... Really love it!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Small Seconds, rose gold markers and hands on navy blue leather strap


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

At this moment... OT500


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I reckon I'll leave the house with this one.









But I'll take back up along for the ride. Thinking Fossil 'diver'.....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

''Bathyscaphe''


----------



## szyman (Dec 28, 2016)

Timex Expedition.

I've received it last year as a gift and since then it's on my hand every weekend.








_ not my photo_


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Commander 300 blue-date version on ColaReb strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène for a trip to DC.










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

szyman said:


> Timex Expedition.
> 
> I've received it last year as a gift and since then it's on my hand every weekend.


Timex is making some interesting and cool looking watches. I know they hurt the feelings of the guys who love expensive stuff, but I like quirky stuff more than expensive though I have both.








RMD


----------



## david_afonso (Dec 28, 2016)

My precious......


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

3 airport transfers so far. I expect the excrement to hit the rotating blades any minute now.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

humphrj said:


> Nice mesh. Where from?


Found it 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B010H4KZIU/

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

On baby duty while at a party.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 4 with the new Seiko SKX007










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

1st week with the 777









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Where I live, this time of year, it could be below 0 F (last week), snowing (last week) or sunny and 45 F (today, felt like a heat wave). My blue Seiko 5 at another scenic area nearby.


----------



## Kidder (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The excrement never did hit the fan. 
Here is a shot of MRW210H 1AV next to it's small cousin.









The poor cousin has a plastic Crystal while the big guy has glass.
The little guy has flat white numerals. The big guy raised Silver numerals. The big guy has better looking hands.

And it cost a whopping $5 over the poor cousin.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445
















*​


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Old school










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Alpina Alpiner 41mm

Unboxed



















Just sized it.





































It wears kinda big but I don't mind it too much.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Been wearing my new DB


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Good afternoon, hope you all in good health. 

For formal occasion, just replaced Eulit perlon strap with newly arrived 20mm Stainless steel, removing the links and.....this is it.


I hope that you all have a terrific holidays and all the best in 2017.

Wishing you all continued success.

Cheers, 
L


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pantor Sealion


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

Drudge said:


> Been wearing my new DB


Never wanted one. But your photo makes me think again. Great job! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Bit of a choice this morning, equally picked the first one from left.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This thing is rather pretty. And more accurate than $10 ought to buy.









Not the most visible dial to read. But there are no sub dials for the hands to get lost in.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

First red rial watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

2300 in the last few days of 2016.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

This today 
Regards 
Robt 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Lazy vacation days so same as yesterday.


----------



## CFCDH3 (Dec 6, 2013)

View attachment 10340314


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

I hope everyone enjoyed their holiday season and that 2016 was a good year for you.
Looking forward to seeing what 2017 brings!

Thursday, December 29th, I'm wearing one of my favorite brands, Jacques Lemans. I have many JLs on my watch wish-list.
This is a black ceramic with a 40mm case. Style # G-168:
(please pardon the incorrect date on it; I never bother with setting dates)


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

nuvostokguy said:


> Where I live, this time of year, it could be below 0 F (last week), snowing (last week) or sunny and 45 F (today, felt like a heat wave). My blue Seiko 5 at another scenic area nearby.
> 
> View attachment 10332722


Wow amaaaaazing shot!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251
















​


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I brought this along today and figured it needed exercised.









The strap is about 2mm too skinny, but very soft and comfortable!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

danilapanfilov said:


> Never wanted one. But your photo makes me think again. Great job!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The watch is a little "loud" in person but for the specs(Sellita, AR Sapphire)you get and for only $250 I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251
> 
> View attachment 10342634
> 
> ...


Stunning Shots!!!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

'61 21.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

View attachment 10343490


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

View attachment 10343522


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Contemplating what to wear tomorrow.









I wouldn't even leave the house tomorrow if I didn't need my check.


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

Got my poor mans 62mas back from the German Watch Maker. I bought it new in 1978 and it's been going ever since. Recently the second hand started to tap the minute hand and the rooter started to sound funny so I took it in. Norbert took it apart, changed some bushings, cleaned and oiled it and replaced the seals and it's been keeping great time since yesterday morning. Not bad after 38 years. Still have the original bracelet but I like it on a NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? Type Demineur!


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Came to my senses... Returning the Alpiner 😢 way too big. I really have to live in my 38-40mm and lug to lug of under 50mm...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## _paw_ (Jul 14, 2016)

First day wearing this...

View attachment 10345866


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Orient Marshall on the beat

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It was really a no Brainer this morning.









I mean what makes more sense than Fossil Friday?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

This one today:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I spied this on *amazon* for 25 bucks and could not resist. The NATO is "black tie" by Cincy Strap Works.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Seiko SNDF85 for me. I love to watch the 1/20th hand spin.


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cheesetime (Sep 21, 2015)

Precisionist today










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko PADI on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the last TGIF of 2016, which started with a dentist visit this morning 









I've really bonded with this one and can't stay away from it too long. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

That Fossil just wasn't 'moving' me.









A little Marlin action.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Fresh out the box...Aevig Balaur


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

My latest acquisition - Glycine Airman Base 22 GA:


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Halios Tropik B today










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My brand new 8926 Mod. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Working from home on a slow Friday.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Oris ProPilot. Loving this one.










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I made a deal to meet up and buy this.









I bought it because the hands looked interesting.
She got away before I found out the analog doesn't run.
Then I destroyed it trying to find out why.
The Digital still works and seems to be pretty accurate.
But I sure would have liked it better if it had worked.

So still wearing this for the rest of the day.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Black Friday watch. And some more Plutarch.

I just tried uploading images, like I've done many times before, but now they're just showing up as attachments, not the images. What am i doing wrong even though I'm doing it exactly as I've done before.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Took the DAS blue canvas off the PADI and put it on the Pantor prototype. Great combo. 
HAGWE

B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Great looking blue, Brice!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

We are going out of town to attend a special New Year's Eve party so I am taking only one watch along. I bought my Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131 the middle of October and set it to the atomic clock on the Internet. Since then I have not touched it and it is still accurate to the second according to the atomic clock. This watch is a serious chunk of stainless steel but it is by far the most accurate watch I own. And I bought it for $153.84!








​


----------



## Kidder (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Opinions please? Just received new shoes for my AccuSwiss with rose gold buckle to match the watch. Leather or back to bracelet?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Happy new year from down under


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Took the DAS blue canvas off the PADI and put it on the Pantor prototype. Great combo.
> HAGWE
> 
> B
> ...


Nice one Brice, this blue looks stunning!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I start the last day of 2016 with Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Woke up like this. Taking pics without my glasses. And a strap that's too long. One of those days. 









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> I start the last day of 2016 with Memphis Belle Scafomaster


Love the watch especially the inscription Memphis Belle name on a B-17 Bomber (Flying Fortress) in WWII.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy the last day of 2016. Time for reflection and celebration.

Happy New Year on the other side of the globe.

Seiko SRP 279 on BC rubber straps.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I put this on last night. I'm relatively sure that if I need to go out for any reason I'll change to something with a trifle more pizzazz.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Happy New Year's Eve, US!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

On way to the office for End-of-the-year Fiscals & some Administrative tasks for NYE.



Nomos &Montblanc helping me out

.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Relo60 said:


> Love the watch especially the inscription Memphis Belle name on a B-17 Bomber (Flying Fortress) in WWII.


Right, love the history on this watch too...


----------



## cowslinger (Feb 5, 2013)

SKX007 with a oyster bracelet. It has always felt like a "wintertime diver" to me.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## benasaki (Nov 15, 2006)

View attachment 10364346


Orient Mako XL on ratty black NATO.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice one Brice, this blue looks stunning!


They did a great job with it for sure. They have a cool green too. It's $329 with Seiko mvt only or $549 with Swiss eta mvt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This arrived yesterday after being stuck in the holiday crush of parcels at the USPS inbound from Canada.


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm going to try something a little different with this. I'm going to put on any watches in my box that I haven't worn this year. Give then a lil time in the sun as it sets on this year! I will start with the watch that really threw me into this awesome hobby, my Hammy ETO. On Deck: AVI In The Hole: Citizen


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

The AVI-8. Saw this for like $56 new and I said why the hell not. Has had no wrist time and unfortunately that's how it'll prolly stay. On Deck: Citizen Dress. In The Hole: Vintage Citizen Diver








Do you think I should've started my own thread for this? I don't want to hijack the WRUW-RN thread!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy New Year's Eve. 
I am wearing the new Mercer pilot inspired Airfoil. I like this one a lot, the clean symmetrical dial with raised lumed chapter ring, raised SS numerals, the fun hands and touch of red, the matching date wheel, Swiss movement with custom rotor and hardened to 1200 Vickers case! The 40mm case works great for me. 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy New Year's Eve.
> I am wearing the new Mercer pilot inspired Airfoil. I like this one a lot, the clean symmetrical dial with raised lumed chapter ring, raised SS numerals, the fun hands and touch of red, the matching date wheel, Swiss movement with custom rotor and hardened to 1200 Vickers case! The 40mm case works great for me.
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


That is a beauty Brice! Geez I was taken aback when I saw that Mercer. I'm sure your photography helps as well!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Kidder (Dec 19, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy New Year's Eve.
> I am wearing the new Mercer pilot inspired Airfoil. I like this one a lot, the clean symmetrical dial with raised lumed chapter ring, raised SS numerals, the fun hands and touch of red, the matching date wheel, Swiss movement with custom rotor and hardened to 1200 Vickers case! The 40mm case works great for me.
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


Like!


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

My 30th birthday present from my fiancé 

Got the jacket for Christmas too ;-)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Lume shot! It'll get brighter when my other three show up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

n/t


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

My wife and I stay in and cook. Lobster and filet. Delicious! Wearing an older Citizen diver. My wife called me from a resale shop and said Honey do you want be to buy this smaller diver from Citizen. Um duh. It is quite small tho so I am trying to get my wife to wear it on maybe a pink perlon. On Deck: Dressy CHEAP Citizen. In the Hole: Groomsman Gift Citizen


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Alright so I decided to wrap this up and finish with the rest of my watches that haven't received any wrist love this year so here they are. 3 citizens and an Orient. The Orient may have seen a day or two this year but still not as much as it should have. First Citizen is my under $60 citizen that I think is so sharp on that blues NATO. Then my citizen my buddy have me in years ago for being in his wedding. He didn't even take it back when I accidentally poured a glass of champagne on his new wife's wedding dress in the limo. 3rd citizen is the one my wife bought me to wear for our beach wedding in Jamaica. It used to be on a green canvas but that strap is being used elsewhere. Well they seem to be a little happier out of the box ! Have a great and safe New Year everyone!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Happy new year.

I'm starting my year with the A8, consistently one of my favourite watches. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy new Year guys! Enjoy the 2017!!

Same as yesterday afternoon. Ocean7 LM-1 On Canvas


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

A bit of Timex love. Running pretty accurate this morning.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

GG Divemaster they did a great job with this watch

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko sportura SSC359 chronograph.
Happy 2017!!!!

View attachment 10371578


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Black Friday watch. And some more Plutarch.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Jeffie007 said:


> Seiko sportura SSC359 chronograph.
> Happy 2017!!!!
> 
> View attachment 10371578


I was having the same problem you did posting your reply when the attachment showed up, not the image. Next time try "Go Advance", just worked for me.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Last on the first


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Race King, love it more than I thought I would.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Still wearing this one, but not complaining.










Happy new year

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kidder said:


> Like!





HammyMan37 said:


> That is a beauty Brice! Geez I was taken aback when I saw that Mercer. I'm sure your photography helps as well!


Thank you both. Scott did a great job with this one. Easy to say he was inspired by Bremont and added his own twist. He produced a quality watch with Nigeria features for a young micro brand imho. He said it was his favorite watch he made. He has an weekend bi-compass manual Chrono in the works that'll be a beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tradition Stellaris










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

MWW Iconik part deux


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

VC sport panda

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Helgray Silverstone Green on LUX Italian leather rally strap







​


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wearing this CASIO.-


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Threw on a beater when it was time to get under the Mitsubishi.









I should have been in bed and hour ago!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

View attachment 10380402

Damasko DB2


----------



## TJM86 (Dec 30, 2016)

I am currently doing some decorating so using this

View attachment 10380698


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Last day off work, beautiful weather so spending some time outside with little boy while wearing this:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Going to feed the hens with the doggy


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

dbpbandit said:


> Still wearing this one, but not complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish this came a bit smaller.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

This $1.37 dive band just came in from Guangzhou.









It says Seiko underneath and had the wave logo on the end before I had to shorten it. Methinks it may not be genuine, though . . .

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The BFK.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Victorinox Maverick 241434










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last day of vacation.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Last day of vacation.


Gosh she's beautiful









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cary5500 said:


> Gosh she's beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't she though. Loving this one way more than I thought I would. How bout you?


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

50's Clebar Big Eye Chrono



& back to wearing real pants since my surgery



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Isn't she though. Loving this one way more than I thought I would. How bout you?


Oddly enough I'm enjoying it more than I thought possible. It's probably the most comfortable wearing watch I own. Only thing comparable is my hirsche rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Nomos Timeless Club II Limited Edition.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

Lew and Huey Orthos Commander 300 WUS LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cary5500 said:


> Oddly enough I'm enjoying it more than I thought possible. It's probably the most comfortable wearing watch I own. Only thing comparable is my hirsche rubber strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I became a fan of Titanium when I bought a Shogun, so this is my second Ti watch. Agree with your comfort statement.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

pew~pew~


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue








​


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

Bangla 44 now and probably most of the week.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Relaxing in my favorite torn workout sweatshirt and watching Oak Island ?.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm wearing this.









But a most curious thing has happened. The Waltham quartz i got at flea market within the case will always stop a little after 12. I took the movement out and have it running under my loupe. It hasn't hiccups once since being out of the case.There is nothing to be seen or felt within the case. The plastic ring that goes in can't touch anything.
The second hand doesn't touch the other hands or seem to be up enough to rub the crystal. I'm out of ideas.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

My trusty 5.


----------



## Seiko4Life (May 31, 2015)

New addition: Bulova Moon Watch (re-issue). 262 kHz ultra high-frequency quartz movement with sweeping chronograph second hand! Amazing!
Along with the Movado Datron Automatic Chronograph (re-issue).
Re-issue combination! Excellent pieces!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Derkdiggler said:


> Relaxing in my favorite torn workout sweatshirt and watching Oak Island ?.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yay, Oak Island!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I love this thing more than I should. Very solid.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Mercer to go back to work, at least it's a short week 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

First day back at work for me too

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Wearing this Cardinal.

Cardinal was an export brand of Poljot, for the Canadian market, and this one contains the 2614.2H movement.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Hmm. It was worse than this first thing this morning.









There is an opening in the crystal to atmosphere.
When it dries out good I'll address the problem with a dab of silicone.
It won't affect the visibility as the opening is off near the edge.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Took the DAS blue canvas off the PADI and put it on the Pantor prototype. Great combo.
> HAGWE
> 
> B
> ...


Man, Brice another choice piece in your collection! Awesome price too. I wanted to pick up a blue one with the NH35A but just spent my slush fund on a few watches. ? I am kinda kicking myself. Lol

BTW, how'd you get your hands on one? The site says delivery in May 2017.

Wear it in good health buddy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Valth said:


> pew~pew~


I nominate this for image of the year.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Well first day back at the office with this one:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joepac said:


> Man, Brice another choice piece in your collection! Awesome price too. I wanted to pick up a blue one with the NH35A but just spent my slush fund on a few watches.  I am kinda kicking myself. Lol
> 
> BTW, how'd you get your hands on one? The site says delivery in May 2017.
> 
> ...


Thank you. It's a prototype here for a visit and I am enjoying it. This is a case design i like a lot and blue is my favorite color. It's a nice blue too. 
I wrote a quick review with lots of photos in the affordable forum. 
Have a great day. B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

nuvostokguy said:


> I nominate this for image of the year.


Lol thank you, my kids have been asking for a watch all 2016 so this Christmas they got their first, my son is learning to read it fast, my daughter is catching up quick also. They begged me to make a picture with them, they liked the first best









pew~pew~


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Valth said:


> Lol thank you, my kids have been asking for a watch all 2016 so this Christmas they got their first, my son is learning to read it fast, my daughter is catching up quick also. They begged me to make a picture with them, they liked the first best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome! Future WIS's!

I have a similar pic with my little guy taken on Thanksgiving.
These are two of my modded watches. I gave him the smaller one. His first auto (he has digital watches and a fit bit lol)










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Razzman (Apr 28, 2016)

oops, no content!


----------



## Razzman (Apr 28, 2016)

First day back in office as well


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

joepac said:


> That's awesome! Future WIS's!
> 
> I have a similar pic with my little guy taken on Thanksgiving.
> These are two of my modded watches. I gave him the smaller one. His first auto (he has digital watches and a fit bit lol)
> ...


Some mighty fine kids we have haha. Hopefully they'll continue enjoying watches, we'll keep expanding their collections. Great pic

pew~pew~


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Fresh in "Big Q" quartz. The original bracelet is too small, so I put it on a crocodile print leather band with a deployment clasp.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Valth said:


> Some mighty fine kids we have haha. Hopefully they'll continue enjoying watches, we'll keep expanding their collections. Great pic
> 
> pew~pew~


Well. Hopefully they will not be as obsessed as us here on WUS lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

SBBN017 on BOR


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

#SKX #fakebond #vapelife


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh Haaaaaaaay


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Streetmatic white dial on Art's first weathered canvas strap for the evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluernote (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755








​


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The hand wind Timex dried out ok. But I think I will have to buy a tube of clear silicone.
I took this along as backup in keeping with Timex Tuesday.









I have determined that if there is any light natural or not the only way not to be able to see and read these hands is a reflection on the crystal.
This is an ever so readable watch!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Unless I change my mind which is entirely possible....









Invicta Wednesday (quartz movement and reasonable size)


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

some Bulova moon watch action










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko sportura SSC359 chronograph


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## adamkov (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Found the mate to my authentic North American bison Diloy strap with red stitching that's on my Bulova Precisionist Chronograph, the red matching the color of the second hand and other accents. Since this had blue stitching, it went on my Bulova Precisionist in blue that I just love. Can't get over how much I like these Bulovas. If I had a Moonwatch, my collection would be complete (oh and with a Smiths Everest thrown in). Straps are really stiff at first, but break in nicely.















Whatever you're doing, wherever you are, take a moment and think of something that brings you joy. Now, carry that thought through the rest of the day--and be kind.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Bulova 96B210 Snorkel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6 On Isofrane


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

Wearing my Mondaine Sport day/date today with a custom strap I made with leather I had, not sure about the texture on the leather, might have to find a smooth piece of leather instead.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Got two storms coming in, one cold (already here, colder to come) and one wet (over a foot of snow tonight through tomorrow). 12 degrees F right now, troubleshooting computer problems, I say...let's go for a hike!

On the way to the trail I passed two cars askew in an intersection, a cop just pulling up with his lights on. Don't know who was at fault but one was a driver's education vehicle--sign on the door said "Drive Safe!"

I had on my second Black Friday watch, a white dial Orient I'd purchased for a semi-dress watch. It came on a decent stainless bracelet but I'm not a bracelet guy. I put it on a Crown and Buckle leather strap, looked great but then it just sat in my watch drawer waiting for some semi-dress occasion. So I put it on a Nato and took it hiking today. Why not?

Today is not a Colorado Blue Sky Day:









Had to get low for this shot, the growth has been beaten down to maybe 3 feet high:









Hands cold, starting to snow, gloves back on, back to work:


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

NTH Nacken vintage blue


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Really enjoying this on the leather strap.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## LJ123 (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Reef Ranger on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Happy new year to my fellow watch enthusiasts 

Wednesday, January 4th, my first watch-wearing of 2017 is a rectangular limited edition Invicta; 35mmx12mm, with a very dark navy blue strap (really almost appears black) on a deployant buckle. One of my lesser-worn, but still a fave:


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

On a tangent: is there a way to make my pictures smaller? Even when I resize them before posting, they all end up poster-sized in the thread. I would like to not look at my pores being the size of moon craters.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Vintage Zodiac



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

If I were going to backup the Invicta quartz, just what watch do you reckon I would take?

If you happened to guess....









Yours win the cement bicycle!


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Starting January off strong with two favorites. My new snzf17 I received as a Christmas gift as well as my Casio edifice on a new leather strap from Christmas as well.

Happy new year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Lovin' the Hammerhead....


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303















​


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko sportura chronograph


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

Strap change this evening after making this one.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Absolutely love this new arrival...Ball Fireman Racer. Comes with a fantastic bracelet but also took some pics on my cognac Rios1931 shell cordovan strap. This watch is worth every penny.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I will admit that some Chronographs have hands that won't hide.
But so many of them aren't like that. And I still don't need a Chronograph.

I wore this to bed. May or may not make a nod to Timex Thursday.
I'll come back later no matter what I decide.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Thursday!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Huh. I must have posted in the public thread earlier.
Wearing this hacked to my phone and GPS.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Bulova 96B210 Snorkel again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

The extremely rare *ORIENT *_Mako_...


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Yikes, what a beautiful watch. Bet you haven't seen another one out in the wild. Does it have any water resistance?


----------



## BigAl60613 (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Newly arrived today.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Seiko SNZG15 on black Nato. I'm really liking this look.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Rotory Aquaspeed

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

Citizen Eco-Drive AW1241-54L


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Helson on on a Toshi leather.


----------



## opmetal (Jan 19, 2015)

This Skagen just came in yesterday. Weighs nothing and keeps dead on time so far. Really like it.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Bulova Type A15. Using timer bezels to track a second time zone (Chennai UTC+5:30)

Action shot on the train.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wearing another of my Brera watches today - Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303















​


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I passed by Time Factory on the way to a delivery.
A: I didn't figure I should spend the money.
B: I didn't have the time to waste.
Also passed several Pawn Shops.
Stopped at a Target in Conroe. Only saw three interesting Timex.
Spent the money anyhow on this....















There was a black face 'diver' but it had shiny silver hands with lume.
Another black face with a dark case and a blue Nato strap at $5 more but it was running and the indices were missed more than hit.
This one is not a whole lot better, but after 3 hours it appears to be pretty accurate so far.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This is one cool watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanx Ben!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This one is sort of a no Brainer.
Unlike the other Fossil 'diver' This One Is easy to hack and just a pretty nice watch.


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Orient Mako on Kvarnsjo leather from CNS.

Have a great day and stay warm NC/SC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Quartz controlled balance wheel movements were such an unusual, and interesting period of horology.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver today.


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

At jury duty waiting on the judge









pew~pew~


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

G-shock Friday

Bring it Helena!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Rain > Mido ~


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The OM gen II.


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

T-hunter said:


> Rain > Mido ~


Hello fellow Mido bro. Please to meet you.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

I really prefer automatics over Quartz watches, but this is a deal that can't be beat - and I wanted an inexpensive pilot watch.....with the sale that Air Blue is running, you can't beat the price - she came with three straps as well - leather, Zulu and this perfectly fitted silicon strap with a signed buckle.....


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Relo60 said:


> Hello fellow Mido bro. Please to meet you.
> 
> View attachment 10425930
> View attachment 10425946


Hello mido bros let's go for a wind









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

My newly acquired bulova snorkel. Might put it on rubber tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1980 Seiko Ani-Digi


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

This came in today so I put it on a strap (was head only) and put it on.

AS 1130 "Wehrmachtswerk" powered and exceedingly handsome, in my opinion.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

The storms are leaving. Cold as advertised, not as much snow as I expected. But 6 F for a high yesterday, below zero F last night ( that's -20 C for the celsius folks in the audience) and 12 F when I couldn't stand it any more and went out for a hike this afternoon. My Bertucci hasn't been getting any love now that high altitude hiking is over till next May so it went along with me.

Following the tracks of wild animals, some of which must be that coyote you've seen. I see him (her) every now and then. He/she eyeballs me when passing, like we're acquaintances. Didn't see any coyotes today, just tracks.









Yes, a Colorado Blue Sky day:









A Falcon or Hawk screeching in a distant tree. Maybe at me, maybe just talking to himself. I was hoping he'd hang around till I got closer:









Alas, he took off too soon. Both these images are cropped bigtime, I was about 100 feet from him with a short standard lense. These types of animal encounters never happen when I have a real telephoto on.









Tracks in the snow









Frozen creek, frozen Bertucci









Coyote tracks continuing to where I'm told a pack of them live









Field mouse burrowing under the snow, poking his head up occasionally to see where he's going


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)

Still with this beauty...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph








​


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

A very dirty 8926.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mark II on StrapsCo leather:


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The Mido diver looks like something I could love.
Never afford mind you but love.
Still wearing this but plan on an Indiglo Timex for bedtime


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't usually post to the WRUW threads, but I'm quite excited about this new arrival: 









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Looks like a solar day here...who am I to disagree?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II, HAGWE!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*CITIZEN *on ostrich...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Gymnastics!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Cary5500 said:


> Error
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm dying to find a PVD NATO 300! Looks awesome man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I think I mentioned wearing an Expedition to bed.
My bed was sure a nice warm place to be.
Didn't want to leave it.
But here we are.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Wearing some Tritium today fellas.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mido and Toxic today.


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Trusty Blue Ray! I really like this one but I've been considering selling it and getting the new model. Figure I'll give it some more thought before I make that decision.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Tag Heuer WD1211-K-20. For perspective sake, my wrist is 6.5" and the case measures 37mm and the L2L measures 45mm.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the day with the PVD Alpina Startimer on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas 









Then two packages showed up so I switched to one of the new arrivals 
I am very impressed with the Ti Mido thus far. Makes me want to try the blue SS or TT model on rubber 


















And will switch later to the Raven DT









Cheers. 
B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## belfastbiker (Jan 7, 2017)

My first normal watch, at 46 years old. 

A Citizen Eco-Drive.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

A box with three watches in it arrived today.









The Nato came in the box too. Nicely done!!!


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Good time on the lanes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

got in the mail today from japan...... loving the 39mm


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

/\ Those hands need SOMETHING. They can hide in the sub dials. /\


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681









​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

New hands! 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## hrossroth (Aug 8, 2009)

Impressed with Eterna quality


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Again this one is back on my wrist. Absolutely fantastic watch.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Robinjohn (Nov 15, 2015)

Inappropriate? Monster diver on green leather.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

new strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

HMT White Pilot LE with a new crystal thanks to a fellow member!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Shark Mod


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sleauxdaddy (Apr 22, 2007)

*Croton Aviator Sea Diver*

On a Vollmer metal rally band


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Staying in and worm today, modded Seiko keeping me company.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

This be my Mako. Reading Herodotus this time. An ancient Greek guy known as "The Father of History". He lived 500 years before Plutarch who is known as the last of the Greek classic historians. And here we are 2000 years later and man is just about the same. You got your political intrigue, you got your wars, you got territories fought over, won/lost. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445








​


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CMFord said:


> View attachment 10451754


Wow! That's really cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Deep Tech on Toxicnato 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

DLC bezel


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Not as nice as that Belaur looks up there, but I like it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Keeping track of how long it takes for the pizza to arrive. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Steinhart O1V DLC

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Here is the one from this morning:









Now changed to SKX that is removed from NATO strap back to bracelet:



















Thanks for watching.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LJ123 (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Feels like a monster kinda day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm wearing the Certina, again.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Rungsted, back to the grind edition.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Keeping track of how long it takes for the pizza to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keeping it real.


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

itsmemuffins said:


> View attachment 10459762
> View attachment 10459770


Nice! Where did you get this from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

abangr said:


> Nice! Where did you get this from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I got it on eBay. Its described as 44mm, 43mm and some times 42mm. Strap though is 21mm.

Here are a few links.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-44mm-Pa...-Mens-Watch-/391668456334?hash=item5b31425b8e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-44mm-Pa...-Mens-Watch-/201481052437?hash=item2ee934e115

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Casual-42mm...c-Men-Watch-/391342181964?hash=item5b1dcfce4c


----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Just came in the mail today. GA1000-1B










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI on DAS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Just bought this Hamilton Khaki field off another forum member. Had to wait to show it off until I got a proper strap. Here it is on a crown and Buckle walnut nubuck NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I wore the bronze look domed Crystal Mickey Mouse watch today.
But when I got home I changed to this.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

nuvostokguy said:


> Tracks in the snow
> 
> View attachment 10429338


Pardon my ignorance as I'm a city slicker (all my life, not much of a nature guy beyond enjoying its beauty but happier in civilization) but what makes these tracks? They look like some type of machine made them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

joepac said:


> Pardon my ignorance as I'm a city slicker (all my life, not much of a nature guy beyond enjoying its beauty but happier in civilization) but what makes these tracks? They look like some type of machine made them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I think a jumping mouse did those tracks. They look similar to other images I've seen online. You can see where his tail sort of dragged while he was hopping low to the snow.

Or maybe a kangaroo rat. They're pretty common in Colorado, so I've read.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NotAnotherSpeedy Tuesday with the Zodiac Sea Dragon 
Have a great day!
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Reverse Panda Tuesday


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

First day out with my new Timex 3-GMT. Great bang for the buck watch. And, though large, it wears comfortably on my wrist and is very light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*SEIKO* on carbon fibre...


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Junkers GMT on Horween leather.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver on ToxicNato.


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Orient Speedtech.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

AE1200, "PARTY" - time. Such a fun watch! Threw the gf's union jack strap on it. I think Roger Moore would approve.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly arrived Deaumar Ensign


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Parnis Flieger


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Casio hard at work today









pew~pew~


----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Field watch goodness at bargain basement prices


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

SNZF17


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

I see your SNZF17 and raise you my SNZF17


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wasney (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sea  Dragon for this rainy day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Sizing this milanese mesh from DB was the worst watch-related experience of my life, but I do like the Deep Star.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Well, it IS Tuesday....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It's after hours....


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

First time in a couple of years for this one. Still ticking!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

great value here!!


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oak & Oscar Burnham for the evening









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303








​


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

It has been some time since I wore this little Bauhaus beauty. Dufa Walter Gropius with a black dial that will stare deep into your soul.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robetalks (Nov 17, 2014)

Today is Junghans


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Techne* _Merlin _today. For $99, there is a lot to like here...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

>trumpet fanfare<









Watch Gear Tourneau Wednesday!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My Shogun was feeling neglected so it gets the wrist ride today.


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

This beast today.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 5 with my blue Orient Ray.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Wearing my Hamilton Khaki field on a vintage tan strap from Strapsco.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Work kept me away from here for some time. Back now with this one:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

I paid for this last year, just got it yesterday.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

For Wed, Jan 11th, I'm wearing an Invicta from their 'Bolt' series. It's a 40mm on a rubber strap, with a MOP dial and rose-gold piping around the bezel. Style # 6941.
The case is pretty thick; something I don't normally care for, but for this one, it works for me:


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Still with the NTH Nacken vintage blue


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Xinew $2.50 watch


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I brought this one along with me today.
I realized something.....









This Fossil is essentially a turtle.....


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Certina DS Podium Titanium. My first titanium watch(it says both the case and bracelet are titanium) and it is so light, that I don't even know that it is there! It feels like it has no substance, when compared to my other one that is the stainless steel.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? The left one!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

What am I wearing right now? Well, same watch as this morning, only I'm not just about to go to work, I'm off work and taking a stroll in the area you've all seen many times. I grew up in Washington state and had this type of terrain as my backyard. Seeing as this is just 7 minutes from where I live, I consider it my back yard. So, chillin' after work with my new watch.


----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko sportura SSC359 chronograph


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317








​


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## TMH478 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Oddly crazy enough.









Still this.


----------



## ipaqrat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## revad (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

After wrestling the spring bars back in, I just had to wear it for a couple of hours.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

nuvostokguy said:


> I paid for this last year, just got it yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 10485130


Love that green dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EDT (Nov 21, 2014)

Merlin time!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

sal4 said:


> Love that green dial!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Back in November someone on the Russian forum mentioned that green dial Amphibia was back in stock (a rare occurrence). I checked out the Vostok website and bought it five minutes later. Of course, it took me 8 weeks to get it but it was worth the wait. The very definition of an affordable watch.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex Thursday.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to warm and sunny days, high of 70F today  too bad I'll be stuck inside all day. 
I'll be wearing the Mido Ti Ocean Star at the office. The touch of orange will bring sunshine in the conference room 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pointlineplane (Aug 13, 2015)

Seiko SNK807 modded with SKX007 dial and Yobokies C1 6105 hands, on a RAF-style black and gray nylon strap.


----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Full moon!


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I was going to wear the new CW Trident 38mm, but it just looks too small, in my opinion. I think it may just be that the face is smaller; thinking about returning it. I have small wrists, but something just looks off about the size of the new CW....


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## EDT (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Different day ; different strap.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Khaki on khaki.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

I really enjoy this one.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I just received this one today. This Crossfire looks great on Isofrane


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Every now and then something special comes along. 
Something you don't see that often and you know you're lucky if you ever get to capture one.
Something big enough with an old school mystic vibe to it. You know it when you see it.
That's what I thought about this young mule buck that was in my yard today.
I was at the right place at the right time and captured it with my camera.




























It's the same way I feel about this particular affordable Timex I'm sporting today.

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49895*









I don't think I've seen anyone sport this watch in the forum. Maybe it's just me that finds it special.
But yes, to me it is. It's just so cool looking. I love everything about it, from the bidirectional smooth rotating slide rule bezel,
Indiglo, chrono function, the awesome knurled case, the deep dark brown color of the case to the very comfortable matching leather strap. 
It's a quartz so you know it's just excellent time keeper.


























An excellent affordable timepiece, from Amazon of all places. 
b-)​_


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

drttown said:


> I was going to wear the new CW Trident 38mm, but it just looks too small, in my opinion. I think it may just be that the face is smaller; thinking about returning it. I have small wrists, but something just looks off about the size of the new CW....


I have a great big wrist and I'd wear that CW in a heartbeat!

Different Timex for me...









Doesn't look near that bad in person. And I haven't fixed the opening to atmosphere just yet either.


----------



## coores14 (Apr 13, 2015)

my Bernhardt today


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The Kenneth Cole Reaction lives. A new 377 woke up the Analog!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I haven't worn this watch for a month or two since I was wearing newer acquisitions between Black Friday and New Year's. Despite that, it has only gained 2-3 seconds over the atomic clock in all that time. Deep Blue watches, as many WUS members can attest, are really good watches. I don't know what kind of quartz movement this watch has, but its accuracy is beating many of my other good watches, like Citizens and Victorinoxes. This is a beast of a watch. I bought it on its very substantial bracelet, but prefer to wear it on a silicone strap because it cuts the weight almost in half.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Francois Pralus Indonésie 75% and SEIKO PROSPEX TURTLE SRP779J1


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

My new for 2017 Steinhart Ocean 1.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Snow and Bronze..


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? Jellyfishin'.


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Taking the day off and enjoying some coffee with my most accurate watch - +1 sec / over the last month....valjoux 7750 running strong.....guess that's why they call it an Accutron....


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Melbourne Flinders for today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

This one all day today:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

First Tissot for me, I really love this Seastar HAGWE!


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Finally Friday!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Started with a Certina Titanium, but ended up with this one.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I started the day with a vostok amphibia









But it was running away fast....
But I brung along some quartz so I know exactly what time it is!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Have a great weekend everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Happy Friday the 13th...


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

A different quartz came along with me today.









It's kinda small. But small don't scare me!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zelos Hammerhead



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

It's just a little after four a.m. here in Tanzania, on Saturday, 14, 01, 2017. Me, I discovered a new watch band languishing in a dusty drawer. Pulled it out, put it on my Maratac Pilot (big, old style) and "et voila" a new watch that I love. How can you not love a domed sapphire crystal on a 45mm watch with an onion stem at four thirty? For a minimalist like me, ticks all the boxes.









The band only had "Lima, Italy" on the back, but a little research turned up its full name: HQ ITALY GOAT LEATHER RACING GT RALLY DOTTED WATCH BAND according to eBay. I just love it.









Have a great day wherever you are. Here, it's hot and dry and dusty while we pray for rain. Do be kind.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I got this for free from Amazon for signing up for one of their credit cards, it just arrived and I just sized it. Nothing fancy, but I can't complain for it being free!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Orange Orient Ray on a black & orange nato strap, my daily beater.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Orange Orient Ray on a black & orange nato strap. My daily beater


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Tuna Quartz


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303















​


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Still this:









I do rather like it!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Askofu said:


> It's just a little after four a.m. here in Tanzania, on Saturday, 14, 01, 2017. Me, I discovered a new watch band languishing in a dusty drawer. Pulled it out, put it on my Maratac Pilot (big, old style) and "et voila" a new watch that I love. How can you not love a domed sapphire crystal on a 45mm watch with an onion stem at four thirty? For a minimalist like me, ticks all the boxes.
> 
> View attachment 10511850


Great looking watch Charles!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

SKX to start the weekend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

GAW


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Another favorite in my collection.


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

My giant Mondaine


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Beautiful weather here in Bournemouth, UK today so will take this one for a bicycle run once it gets some 'juice' in ;-)









Thanks for watching.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

1950 *SEIKO *_Unique...

_


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

sixtysix said:


>


Great Kit! Good luck to your team today!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Wore it to bed for the Indiglo.


----------



## Konliner (Oct 8, 2016)

Orient Ray.


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Pepsi Orient Mako on Leather. Then after I took the pictures I realized I needed to set the time and date...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Appreciating this fine affordable today.....

*Timex Monaco*

















b-)​_


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The Mitsubishi repair was a bust. The hoses have a 180 degree wrong turn.

Cleaned up and decided to give this some love.









As an aside. Two movements towards slow has got the Vostok Amphibia running very well. The White Air Force Komandorskie is doing well too.


----------



## ElxJefe (Aug 31, 2016)

Vostok Europe World Timer Automatic Full lume


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive CA4220-80L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Just arrived today.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

bjkadron said:


> Pepsi Orient Mako on Leather. Then after I took the pictures I realized I needed to set the time and date...


All time is an illusion. Lunch time doubly so.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Trying the new Vostok on a different nato. Herodotus was known as "The Father of History" as well as "The Father of Lies" in that he wrote stuff that may have been local folklore but ultimately was proven false. But as the intro to this book says, even established folklore was history so...


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Pan europ










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Mended my ocotillo fence today. It's very sad. And dead.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Ginault Ocean-Rover


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

RMD


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

Trying it on brown gator w/ Seiko tang buckle today. 

Sent from my E5823


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

OCEAN7 LM-1 On Canvas


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)

NY0040


----------



## TMH478 (Jan 2, 2013)

-Tim


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Scorpène today, on a denim Zulu.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

This one will always be one of my favourites...


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Early morning stogie and my new seiko 5









pew~pew~


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

For no good reason. And because I don't need to know at a glance what time it is....









If the hands were black where they are now silver it might be a favorite.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Gen 1 C60 GMT.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Valth said:


> Early morning stogie and my new seiko 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mind sharing the model # and the lug to lug? I like that one more than the Dracula, I've been eyeing.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

jetcash said:


> You mind sharing the model # and the lug to lug? I like that one more than the Dracula, I've been eyeing.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


It's the srp601 44mm case 22mm lugs it wears very comfortable for me the strap is plenty long and sturdy, im thinking of putting a zulu strap on it

pew~pew~


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Valth said:


> Early morning stogie and my new seiko 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking Monster. It looks like they were selling at around $125ish but sadly sold out at most places. Now prices are much higher, at least on the Bay

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

karlito said:


> Nice looking Monster. It looks like they were selling at around $125ish but sadly sold out at most places. Now prices are much higher, at least on the Bay
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


I got it for 50 bucks yesterday, im pretty excited about it

pew~pew~


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Valth said:


> I got it for 50 bucks yesterday, im pretty excited about it
> 
> pew~pew~


😱. WHAT?? Where? You scored my friend!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Valth said:


> It's the srp601 44mm case 22mm lugs it wears very comfortable for me the strap is plenty long and sturdy, im thinking of putting a zulu strap on it
> 
> pew~pew~


Gracias!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

ah how bout this 1 instead

Vintage Vantage catchy huh










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I found a case the Waltham would fit in!









It's gonna get some wear now!


----------



## LB Carl (Jul 8, 2016)

My new Hamilton


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

karlito said:


> ?. WHAT?? Where? You scored my friend!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


He wanted 145 once we met up then i told him nooo lol you said 125 he was like ok well 125 then, all they need is a good cleaning the orient has a couple scratches the ones on the crystal arent very noticeable the 2 on the bezel are noticeable.

pew~pew~


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Valth said:


> He wanted 145 once we met up then i told him nooo lol you said 125 he was like ok well 125 then, all they need is a good cleaning the orient has a couple scratches the ones on the crystal arent very noticeable the 2 on the bezel are noticeable.
> 
> pew~pew~


Cause i got this one with it also









pew~pew~


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went with the PADI on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. Can't stay away from this watch long. 
Have a great Sunday. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Trusty MDV-106 on a BandRBands Hook and Loop. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

Been bonding with this fella for about two weeks. Threw it on an ostrich strap to make more palatable for work. Really digging it so far.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Laundromat.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)

Steinhart OVM 2.0


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

WD1211-K-20. I love this website, but it tends to drain my bank account!


----------



## TMH478 (Jan 2, 2013)

-Tim


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Marvin M112.


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa BD1 tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

I opened up my watch drawer this morning and most of them were huddled in a corner, moping. "Now that you have a new watch you just ignore us!" they whined. "Waaaaahh!!" I told them, OK, you're right, I'll wear each of you in rotation starting right now. One of my Orients got chosen first (for no particular reason) and off to Red Rocks we went.

Cloudy, fairly cold, great exercising weather! Let's run the seats! Well, I used to.









A model of the amphitheater









Let's take the stairs down









Looking back up, a view I've looked at for more than 30 years now. Great to have this in my back yard!









Closeup of the geology--how long did it take each colored layer to be laid down? Then solidify into solid rock? Been wondering this for a long time


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wife had me stripping bathroom wallpaper during the daylight hours.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Grab-n-go goodness for a birthday party at Chuck E. Cheese's.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Just finished building this 'sub' I rocked it all weekend. Love it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Same Pepsi Mako as yesterday, Now on Nato.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I like this, what model number is this Seiko?


fwgx said:


>


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I probably already showed this. Amazing thing is the stem/crown from the Walmart watch works this just fine.









The stem/crown from the Waltham does not work the Walmart movement.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

GA1000-1b










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445















​


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

January in suburban Soda Springs, California...nice place to spend a weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

drttown said:


> I like this, what model number is this Seiko?


I believe that's a SNZF17 'sea urchin'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

drttown said:


> I like this, what model number is this Seiko?


It is the SNZF17


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Ordinarily I would do Mickey Mouse Monday.
But I ain't feeling it.
So today is Momentum Monday.









The case interior is not polished in this one. Might have to get that way.


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Same Orient Pepsi Mako, Now doing desk diving Duty.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm having coffee time with Tissot this morning.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Orient President









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tissot Seastar


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

One of my late grandpa's watches today.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Mido Monday? Not a thing, but it was my choice for today.


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Bambino





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Luch Daydate


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

fwgx said:


> It is the SNZF17


Thanks!


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

Lovely WUS member giveaway - my first time winning!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

MP83 said:


> Orient President
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

Garmin 310XT and my longest ever run tonight


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Drove to work with this. 








And finishing the day with a Monster 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

maccasvanquish said:


> Just finished building this 'sub' I rocked it all weekend. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! If I were you I would have clipped the invicta logo on the second hand off with a nail clipper or scissors to make it look even better !

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Emrejagger said:


> Nice! If I were you I would have clipped the invicta logo on the second hand off with a nail clipper or scissors to make it look even better !
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


Yes. I would. However....I'm taking it a step further. I ordered new hands from dagaz. Currently the lume doesn't match on the hands and dial. So new hands are going in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Syncswim (Jul 20, 2016)

Oris Artelier Complication 7592


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Somewhere, sometime
I mentioned putting brown leather on this...









I think I love it.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I decided to wear my Timex Intelligent Quartz Three Time Zones watch that I got for a bargain price of $28.99 during the holiday season. I changed out the strap to a black carbon fiber strap with red stitching to bring out the red details in the watch. I think the neatest thing about the watch is the Indiglo feature. I have worn Time Ironman Triathlon watches for at least 20 years and still use one as my beater watch when I'm doing yard work or swimming. This is the first non-sports watch that I've owned with Indiglo.















​


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## TMH478 (Jan 2, 2013)

-Tim


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Newest member of my watch family. Martian Victory in black. Couldn't pass it up at $79.95. Not the smartest watch around but does pretty good to talk into. Has a mic and speaker that people say sounds good. Has a separate movement for the time piece. The battery for the watch part last a standard 2ish yrs and the smart part is about 5-7 days. Standard micro usb to charge it. Still learning how it works.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

[/URL]


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It's gonna be Timex Tuesday. Just not this one.









Almost certainly the blue Expedition to start as it's a dark rainy day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer to begin the work week. Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver today. Haven't seen the sunshine in over a week here, so I needed some color.


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

Maranez on shark mesh - black (posted here and on 1/17/17)


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Rotary Aquaspeed

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Got to try my first quick release springbars on the 1963 and must say that I love them. Tried both the supplied leather and Nato straps on this watch and I gotta say that I think it looks much better on the leather.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Grab and go Quartz day......


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

This watch should be able to sue me for all of the abuse I heap on it...


----------



## TMH478 (Jan 2, 2013)

-Tim


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

After 4 hours of playing with pliers fitting endlinks to a watch that never ment to have a jubilee bracelet. It's the affordable-watches-life, YO!


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Zodiac Dragon Wing









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It's.......the Brazilian, the one with the under-engineered rotating bezel that likes to sit directly between minutes. On the plus side, the movement hits all the second markers perfectly, and if the bezel annoys me enough, I can probably get creative with glue


----------



## M.Photog (Jun 2, 2007)

Have the white dial twin on a black strap also.


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

pew~pew~


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I have to take care of my two grandchildren tomorrow so I know I'll be giving them baths before I return them home. I'm going to wear something waterproof so I don't have to take my watch off. I decided on my Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel.








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another crappy and long day at work. Time to go home. I am switching to the Alpina PVD Startimer on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Chuso said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which model is this?


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This Casio Illuminator won the coin toss when I got home.









It doesn't last long but it's pretty when the lume is charged.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

My pulsar with blue nato


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It Wednesday and you know what that means.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

More like what was I wearing yesterday. I'm going through my watch drawer, wearing one after another in rotation, yesterday the Bertucci got the call. I had to drive up up up into the snowy mountains to do some photography at a frozen lake at 10,600'.









Weather has been sketchy the past week. Bright blue sky today!









Pretty much 20 miles of icy driving. Not bad once you get used to it but I've been down in the city all winter. Glad I had my studded snow tires on.

Looking out over the lake, 2 feet of powder, 14,000' peaks beyond


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Debaufre C-Sar/44mm square
Unitas 6498-2 movement


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Off to a slow start. Rain is trying to float the city away.
A slightly different view....


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mido on a Drunkartstrap.


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Same Orient Pepsi Mako 1st Gen, Now on Black nato. I forgot how amazing this thing looks all the time, no matter what strap I put it on.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

Barbos Seamaster - one of my rare quartz watches


----------



## marceltrapman (Jan 6, 2015)

I am wearing my 'designed-by-me' 'bold-orange' 'dutch-made' *Revolo* watch.

Love it!


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I got this one in the mail this morning.
I know this Nato doesn't fit right or look right.
But I had to try it.









Thanks Capt. Obvious!!!
I think I like this even more than the Watch Gear!


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I got this one in the mail this morning.
> I know this Nato doesn't fit right or look right.
> But I had to try it.
> 
> ...


It's funny that you say you don't like the strap when my first thought upon seeing it was that it looks really good (and I actually really dislike contrast-colored straps).


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Can't believe we're already through the most of January; where is the time flying?

For Wed., January 18th, I'm wearing an Invicta that I have in 3 colors (the most I have of any one style). It's a beautiful super-shiny gunmetal color with a grey dial and rose-gold markings. Style #14578 in 43mm and a dual-deployant clasp:


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

From sunrise to sunset, my OOMa (Orient Orange Mako). Photo taken earlier.


----------



## seiko4ever (Jul 17, 2016)

Debert with aftermarket bracelet. Please don't ask how I fit the end links to the case which were completely unmatchable (ok...a dremel and epoxy glue were involved)


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_A classic timepiece for today.

*Orient Star Classic*






























































b-)​_


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Loving this new arrival. Thinking of posting a review soon.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The other watch I got from Capt. Obvious this morning.
I was under the impression it was green dial. 
But lovely grey!


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm loving this 'sub' I built. Really a great looking watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Here we are on a properly fitted Bond Nato.









How do you like me now?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 7+


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681 on Super Engineer II bracelet








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Woke up with the Christopher Ward and my hash browns were on point as the kids say.










Switched it up for the workday and met a bud for a few pops tonight.


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Good night cruel world

sent using nunya


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mido Ti Ocean Star here

Have a good day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Walkin' the dog with my *Techne *_Merlin_...


----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 10570490
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This watch is just perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

I love that Techne ^

Work started fresh today with my beloved Makara Octopus (band still smells like Vanilla!)


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Antilles prototype



















We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Coming back to the thread after longer break with this one:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Military Mod On Isofrane


----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

One of those days.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I set this to my atomic clock two weeks ago, and it's running roughly one second slow.

Not too shabby. b-)


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Anxiously awaiting the mail man who has in his possession my new double domed blue AR sapphire for this one.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## beezawn (Jan 6, 2017)

what model number is that?


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Clebar Big Eye



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

beezawn said:


> what model number is that?


It's the Borealis Seahawk with a Lew and Huey leather strap. I'm not sure what the actual model # is though.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Love my new Orient Ray II. Beautiful blue. The bracelet and overall finish are better than I expected. Very pleased. Certainly I'm as satisfied, so far, as with my more expensive Swiss purchases.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Honeymoon'n...


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Just a few minutes to sunset, time for a stroll outdoors









Wearing watches in rotation, my blue Seiko 5 got the call today









Yes, that is the sun going down behind that hogback, another day coming to a close









Geese on the move. They used to go south for the winter, many years ago. Now they just go from golf course to golf course









The resident flock of ravens. This is just a small percentage of the mob I've seen here at times









It's Beer Thirty, heading home


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 9, 2013)

Just opened it so of course.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 7+


----------



## JustMe74 (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

This classic got the call today.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Not even on the same level as good looking as the Carnival.
But within a whisker of as accurate.
And going to bed with me for the Indiglo.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Just got this Hamilton Khaki Pilot today. Awesome watch at a great deal! 








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

http://s858.photobucket.com/user/ca...II 3036/OG-II-30306-Lume_zpslnvwlzsz.gif.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OCW-S100


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Squale Pan Am

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Probably going to be Eco Drive Friday....
If I can keep from wearing the Carnival.....


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Dang double post.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Geckota Friday....on one of my favorite straps - a Gunny Caitlin with both daughters names etched into the keeper and floater...I have worn so much they have faded.....

:-(


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

New from Russia today Vostok Neptune SE 960726 ..rare green

http://watch.forumfree.it/?t=73565983


----------



## mastersword (Aug 29, 2016)

Seiko SKX Robert Redford style


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Eco Drive Friday.
Starting elegantly.









But brought this along in case things get rough...


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Latest acquisition and my very first Citizen Eco Drive! Titanium is no joke! Light as a feathah!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Just love my new Hamilton Khaki Pilot 








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

Sterile Homage


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Shark Mod


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Finally Friday!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Humph. Things don't appear to be getting rough.
I have yet to do anything today.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Happy Friday everyone.

*Dan Henry 1963*





















































Wishing everyone a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## Sebastianjurca93 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello ! Now I am wearing my latest purchase , Orient Anchor automatic .


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

Squale on a NATO. Today it's warm and sunny so I'm smoking a Padron 3000 Maduro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

My 18 year old Accurist that i got for my 16th


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

TGIF


----------



## Zizu73 (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Was digging around my storage unit and found my ultra affordable. Strap is a little small. Kinda like it was made for a kid! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This one has pretty good lume.


----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj (Apr 22, 2014)

Whatever happened to this photo...sorry

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

SBBN007


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Heavily modified Parnis...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Trying out my homemade distressed one piece leather strap for my affordable timepiece.....

*Timex Expedition T49935J*

Comfortable because it's the perfect fit


























It's the weekend so this will see some wrist time tomorrow.
Have a nice weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I trimmed the extra flap off of the Nato. What's it called when that happens?









It may have lost as much as .0025 of a second!


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

T49893


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210








​


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

After 12 hours of wearing my heaviest stainless steel watch (Seiko SRP637), I changed back into my G-Shock for comfort.


----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

To celebrate inauguration day...


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 7+


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Slooooow....Saturday morning with my A8 on a very weathered baseball glove strap....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 6309-7040... HAGWE to all!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Until an unspecified time later...


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## mastersword (Aug 29, 2016)

Squale 1521


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

My Oris BC3 on a Bonetto Cinturini strap


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

tanksndudes said:


> To celebrate inauguration day...
> 
> View attachment 10590762


Pun intended?


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Put a mesh bracelet on the new Orient.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I had robbed the buckle off this strap a month or more ago.
Now I robbed a buckle off another strap. Tickled the adjustment lever slow. And put the vintage bezel on it. Voila!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun Saturday.


----------



## Carmello1911 (Feb 13, 2014)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

My new Laco Faro B dial - my first Flieger style. I am a bracelet guy so chose this model over the Aachen.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Speedmaster and the beautiful mountains in Boulder CO

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

maccasvanquish said:


> I'm loving this 'sub' I built. Really a great looking watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been loving the dial. Where did you source it if you don't mind?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

What the woman in my life is wearing today...










I made the watch as a gift.
Damascus steel dial.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Shogun Saturday.


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

sal4 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! It's a keeper for sure.


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Pan Europ Weekending

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

blakerad said:


> I've been loving the dial. Where did you source it if you don't mind?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I bought it from a forum member on here. I don't think they are available anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Enjoying my newest watch









pew~pew~


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Justaminute said:


> What the woman in my life is wearing today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

dbpbandit said:


> Finally Friday!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


Kontrol sports? If so, what do you think?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Leftover sizzling rice soup for breakfast? Don't mind if I do!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Probably the last day I wear this before switching to something else... Pepsi Orient Mako on blue and white Nato.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I trimmed the extra flap off of the Nato. What's it called when that happens?
> 
> View attachment 10588786
> 
> ...


You may be "Poor" but you sure have a lot of watches!


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

jk1492 said:


> Put a mesh bracelet on the new Orient.


Gotta get me a mesh. They always look so cool.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

White Samurai


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

blakerad said:


> Speedmaster and the beautiful mountains in Boulder CO
> 
> I knew those mountains looked familar. I went to CU.


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

nuvostokguy said:


> blakerad said:
> 
> 
> > Speedmaster and the beautiful mountains in Boulder CO
> ...


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

bjkadron said:


> Probably the last day I wear this before switching to something else... Pepsi Orient Mako on blue and white Nato.


I have one of those in my rotation. Just keep switching out straps and keep it in your own rotation. I love my Mako Pepsi.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

SUR147 for a casual dinner with the wife.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Yes I have a lot of watches.
Here is my other working Komandorskie.









No single watch it own cost over $100. Most of the rest two or three for $100.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251









​


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

I figured that it went well with my shirt.


----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## shea2812 (Jun 25, 2016)

Been wearing this today. My most recent acquisition. Seiko Sea Lion L33 with 6222 movt.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 7+


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Weekender weekend 









pew~pew~


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bit of a rare beast on me. A dress watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 7+


Very cool shot!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustMe74 (Jan 11, 2017)

It is, after all, the weekend....


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Seiko 5 on green nato.


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun Sunday on Drunkartstrap.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_As usual, you guys are killing me with your awesome collection. I dig, dig, dig em all. Thanks for sharing. I'm with you guys.
I'm going to pause spooning my Grey Poupon for a few hours and actually get some work done for the weekend.
Sun is out and I think there's enough snow and ice melted on my palacio's rooftop that I can install a gutter heater before the next snow dump.
So, for this task I'm sporting this fine timepiece......






*Casio A178WA-1A Illuminator *

Note the highly crafted folded links.









No signed pusher here, don't want to disturb the flow of the bling.









Umm! It's all you need to get shtuff done, all day long baby.









So here it is today, like right now, like for realz. Got a great deal at Ace for this roof/gutter heater yesterday.









Yup, it's a nice day. 









Hope you all are having a great weekend as well.
Oh, how about a little tune from this lovely lady....




b-)​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Silvana chrono with landeron 248










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Mido Ocean Star Captain V









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My Oris 65 42 on a DrunkArtStraps leather strap for the evening. I love this watch. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 10602474


What watch is this? Looks great!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Boring khaki, again.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

Tiger - changing straps tonight!


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Boring khaki, again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely - what kind of band / strap are you wearing? I like it alot with the dial!


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Oct 28, 2010)

Right now, and for the foreseeable future, this amazing beauty...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD








​


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

nunhgrader said:


> Lovely - what kind of band / strap are you wearing? I like it alot with the dial!


Thanks! It's this weird nos thing I got on eBay.









The seller is saadgirgis1.

I'm not sure how to link from the eBay app.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Which model is this?


A7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> What watch is this? Looks great!


Brazilian Poseidon.
469ss040


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer Airfoil 
Swiss mvt with custom rotor
Hardened SS case to 1200 Vickers
Assembled in the USA
Shell Cordovan strap

Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shea2812 (Jun 25, 2016)

Today I am wearing this. Well the later part of the day that is. I have more vintage watches than I do more current ones. They are more affordable to me that new ones and they fit my small wrist better relatively.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## mastersword (Aug 29, 2016)

Stowa Flieger today... will need the lume for this grey day


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro Flieger B Dial again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This cheap Mickey Mouse watch.


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Seiko snzg15 on black Nato


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## zokissima (Jan 20, 2017)

Today it's my black Tissot PRC200 chrono on black leather strap.


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Orient mako USA. What a great watch

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Cold weather


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Starting the work week with one of my favorite offering from Seiko.
A gift from my wife from a couple of Xmas ago.

SARG017



























Made some one piece leather straps for it to see if it's versatile enough, it's not too bad.












































It's a Monday so better be versatile and flexible.
Have a great Monday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

drttown said:


> View attachment 10614874


Very beautiful! The lume is bright and clear? Thanks in advance!

Trimis de pe al meu ALE-L21 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Teaching bass lessons with my 8927 on an 8926 bracelet. I just can't wear any more gold than this without feeling like a pimp.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

So hard to keep the white clean! Needs a peroxide soak. Guess I shouldn't have given it the white background, but it doesn't look too bad on the wrist.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*PERPETUAL *_R__ - 01

_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue On Canvas


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Timemachinist today


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

I spent far too much time at my desk today without a break. I could hear my watches talking in my watch drawer. Large group of watches to newest watch: quit griping, just wait your turn. Newest watch: yeah yeah yeah. So I grabbed the next one in rotation, my Mako, and headed out for a few hours. And where did we go?

Yup.









I bet a lot of you live in wet states. It's dry here. Water's a pretty precious commodity here. There's a saying: Whiskey is for drinking, water is for fighting. Water rights is a big deal. Every drop of water in every water course is spoken for. Those first in line have grandfathered water rights. This park here, which is still a working farm, was established so long ago I'm sure they have senior water rights.

The folks who homesteaded this land picked a good spot. There's a perennial stream (goes from overflowing to pretty thin but flows year 'round) which they, with their water rights, can dam up and divert what they need to water their land, letting the rest go downstream. Here's the second dam/diversion point:









What goes to the left then gets diverted as needed to water different sections of land (Farming 101). What's cool here is that the water they're diverting doesn't come from any of the numerous farmers' ditches around (which divert from some big water course miles away) but from the very source itself. It is fed by a ton of different drainages that combine to keep the creek flowing.









The ever-present flocks of geese honking by









Gotta keep your eyes open for these guys. They never get any smarter, always walking out into traffic. Me and maybe 10 other vehicles were waiting for the herd to finally get across the road









A little reading before I get back to my desk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trying to decide whether to keep this (a bit longer  ) or put it up for sale



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Latest addition and last auto I'm buying for a while (unless I get a smoking deal on a Dracula).


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303
















​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

N.O.A. 16.75 M006 with ETA 2824-2 movement.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> N.O.A. 16.75 M006 with ETA 2824-2 movement.


This is a neat looking watch. I just spent some time looking them up. What do you think of it?


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Something nice and slim to fit under a cufflinked shirt.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

castlk said:


>


What is that model?
Looks like old, that can hardly be found now?
Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

troyr1 said:


> This is a neat looking watch. I just spent some time looking them up. What do you think of it?


It is so unusual and cool looking, I catch myself admiring it.

It took awhile to find a red one in the US that was discounted, as the MSRP were really high (I haven't checked prices since I bought it a few years ago)

The proprietary rubber strap is comfortable, but I initially thought it odd on a non-diver until I got used to it. Don't think it would be easy to fit any other strap on it, unless NOA sells one for it (I haven't bothered checking)

I think it is 200m WR so I could swim with it, but I don't. I mainly wear it partying.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue Borealis Cascais proto on DrunkArtStraps canvas. Turns out I like the cathedral hands more than I expected on this watch.

This watch represents an incredible value in Microland. It may be the micro of 2017.

Cheers. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Watch this space.
An Orient Black Mako will appear.









Told ya so....


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Playing with a Martian. First "smartwatch". Maybe the last. Not what they cracked up to be.


----------



## mastersword (Aug 29, 2016)

Wearing my Seiko Alpinist.. love green dials


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Love my Eterna, moved to a cheap Crocodile looking leather for now ....


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Now that I've got the DA36 on my wrist I know what all the fuss has been about.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Syncswim (Jul 20, 2016)

Orient Ray Raven


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Hamilton H32545555, Peter Acc alligator strap. I've owned it for about 7 years now and it still looks great.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

My Seiko Solar - (reminds me of) art deco styled


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Serket today


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Still enjoying my Timex. Lume and Indiglo....

*Timex Expedition Military Classic T49823*


























b-)​_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Helgray Hornet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

This one today.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

New Samsung Gear S3 Classic










Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Breitling Super Avenger


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

My trusty Seiko snzg15, today on a more colorful nato.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Wore it to bed. Might wear it all day.









Maybe not


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1575614


WUS stroller pushing dads unite! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastersword (Aug 29, 2016)

Seiko Black Monster Gen 2 on today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Today at work









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

I totally lost track setting the day and date so I said screw it.

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyJ (Aug 5, 2016)

Fjordson '91


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

39mm Hydroconquest on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_We're still honeymooning.

*Timex Expedition Military Classic T49823*


















Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Love my Hammy Khaki


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Haven't changed yet...


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Vintage Clebar



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Just received my Deep Blue Sea Ram II today








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

This watch is far too close to my water bottle.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

I love my Seiko's!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Couldn't stand it. Haven't yet worn this one.









Not sure if you can tell but the Crystal is domed.
And it's on a splendid Expedition strap
Leather and green canvas.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Vostok in The City.

In case you all think I do nothing but amble around in the countryside, me and my newest watch, my green-dialed Amphibia went downtown today on business. Here's proof:

Lots of construction. I used to build houses so I'm right at home around all this noise and trucks and workers

















A view of the city off my parking garage. Some old, some new. Being a former builder I can't help but be thinking about all the planning and designing and working with the city it takes to get permitted. Then the financing (that comes before the permitting). Then the miles of cable and piping and steel studs and caloric expenditure of the construction workers to get all this done. The sheer logistics of getting man and material into each individual building in site, in time as needed. Maybe it's like this in your city, maybe not. It's sure happening here now.


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

I hope everyone is having a good week so far.

Wed., Jan 25th, I'm wearing my absolutely #1 favorite watch, a Croton tungsten rose-gold-on-a-brown-strap skeleton; one from their old 'Modulator' collection. It's my 'in case of fire, which item would you grab' watch.

If there is any regret I have with my watch-collecting habit, it is that I did not originally buy this in the other 2 colors it came in, blue and black. (Seriously, if anyone has seen this watch in the black and blue versions, please PM me.) I can't help staring at it whenever I'm wearing it and I always get compliments when I wear it:


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Debaufre 44mm Csar
Unitas 6498-2 movement


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Tangramatic

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Australia Day









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


>


Do you love your zelos?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

My favorite work watch.


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Trying it out on a PVD mesh.

Thinking about swapping hands for a new look. If anyone has suggestions, shoot me a PM.


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 10637754
> 
> 
> View attachment 10637898
> ...


Sarb 017 looks good on bracelet my friend

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183​


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning

This one today:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Hand winds. Hacks. At least WAS incredibly accurate.


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Tag Heuer Aquagraph


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Drunk Mido today.


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Seiko SNZG15 again, now on a classy Bond Nato.


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

Second time wearing my second newest purchase!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Certina DS Podium Titanium. This watch feels like a toy watch, compared to my Hyrdoconquest and my Tag Heuer's. The titanium makes a huge difference in the weight that can't be appreciated until you wear one.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastersword (Aug 29, 2016)

^So beautiful. Looks great on the zulu


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I have finally accepted that I need custom straps. Look how high that hole I punched is!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Still this affordable.......

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49823*

















b-)​_


----------



## wes51st (Aug 4, 2009)

Just finished doing DIY and for once not wearing any watch- doesn't feel right


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Picked up a Mondaine Night Vision big date.

First Tritium watch, think I'll buy more....

Need to change the strap though, feels a little cheap. Better on a deployment too


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Must be a Timex kind of day.
An evening switch to another favorite.

*Timex Monaco*


























Love this watch.
b-)​_


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Seems like it has slowed down to roughly 10 seconds in 24 hours.
Don't believe I'll go under the hood for that. Although 10 seconds fast would ideally be better.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I wore these last night but It was a digital holiday for me so I am posting them now.--






--






The first is a a tank style watch 25 mm wide by 35.5 mm lug end to end by 9 mm thick it is 17 mm between the lugs. The case is chromed base metal.The second is an old PULSAR 37 mm including the crown.it is 42 mm lug end to lug end 10 mm thick and 18 mm between the lugs.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Today we start with this:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Moonwatch...


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Omega Speedmaster From moon to mars
I aways liked the dial of this timepiece. It is outdated as the government stopped funding manned space exploration. Mars is not in NASA sites anymore.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Ignoring the cries of my Bertucci, I put on my newest, a Vostok Amphibia, to head up to 11,000' for a photo shoot. Yes, it was cold up there


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Waiting on my car - tire issue - argh!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Pretty much wear this to bed most nights









Because it does this









Quite liable to change to something else later.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

New shoes so of course gotta wear them in :-d


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver to wrap up the work week.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

WD1211-K-20 case size 37mm, lug to lug 44mm. One of these days I'll fix the lug separation issue; I think that the spring bar may be bent.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Because matchy.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Titanium Friday!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1952 Doxa


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Traded a rather small Timex to a really small Bulova.
I seem to have cured it from stopping sometimes and since some time yesterday it is running perfectly accurate.


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

One of these watches that looks more expensive than it is


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Low profile today.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

dbpbandit said:


> Titanium Friday!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


I wish this came in 40mm!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Birds are hungry today, we got 6'' of snow... HAGWE to all!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Mid day switch... Certina DS Podium case size 38mm and lug to lug is 45mm.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

Seiko Samurai on a Watch Gecko Bond

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## boerlum (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

sal4 said:


> Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ron Swanson approves this .

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Getting drunk with my friends at local pub.

It's great thing about this hobby. Nobody gives you lowbrow about Orient or Seiko even if the friend wears Breitling B1

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

The leather strap that comes on this $100 watch is actually so great that I ordered it in another colour. It arrived yesterday!


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

sinner777 said:


> Getting drunk with my friends at local pub.
> 
> It's great thing about this hobby. Nobody gives you lowbrow about Orient or Seiko even if the friend wears Breitling B1
> 
> sent from my LV using Gucci


I own a $50 Casio and a $1600 Laco and everything in between - I love the Casio just as much as the Laco....love them all! And am proud to wear all of them....my Casio gets just as many oohs and ahs as the Laco!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

The new strap came, so I just had to wear it for a bit.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Happy Friday all!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Eterna Kontiki


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Parnis diver​


----------



## belfastbiker (Jan 7, 2017)

Orient Bambino v1.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It has a 34mm case. 25mm dial. 39mm lug spread. Says Bulova.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SRP279 for tonight.


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

SWI A9242 S.B.S.
Master calander:
Day of week
Month
Date 
Moon phase
42mm Case diameter
100m Water Resistant.
Sapphire crystal front 
Sapphire cystal exhibition back 
Dubois Depraz Cal.9000 (Base 2834-2) 38 hrs power reserve.
Limited Edition 25 of 500.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MTD-1079D-7


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Alpina nightlife , nice watch, I guess it gets a bad rap because of the name.One cool feature is the day changes to red on Friday and Saturdays .


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

A nice simple one to finish the week. SAR edition.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Having coffee with my Oris this morning.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Had to wait 3 hours to take this shot!!

Little things eh!!


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Cold AM in NC.....


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Zarya-chronograph


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Mid-day switch to my Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e to attend a Chinese New Year celebration








​


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The red/black C60


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Archimede Pilot 42B










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

I haven't put on a Quartz in a looooong time !! Today is the day...if this "REACTOR" didn't have a 10yr battery....it would still be in the box !! Have a safe Saturday....


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Casio MRW210H.


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

image hosting 20mb


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Casual wear for the Pelagos for the weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Jimmy C said:


> Cold AM in NC.....
> 
> View attachment 10673402
> 
> ...


That's quite a great looking strap on the Bulova! Looks like it was made from a Carhartt jacket (which it also looks like you may be wearing). If you don't mind, who manufactured that awesome thing for you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

pew~pew~


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Well, the jacket is my Tommy Bahama Barn Jacket which I absolutely love......and the strap was a custom ordered canvas through Dustin (N80 Straps )....if you need his contact info, ping me and I can send it!



Sonic_driftwood said:


> That's quite a great looking strap on the Bulova! Looks like it was made from a Carhartt jacket (which it also looks like you may be wearing). If you don't mind, who manufactured that awesome thing for you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Well, the jacket is my Tommy Bahama Barn Jacket which I absolutely love......and the strap was a custom ordered canvas through Dustin (N80 Straps )....if you need his contact info, ping me and I can send it!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

cmann_97 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been just barely suppressing the need to purchase one of these!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

For this afternoon...,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoying these two protos today

The Straton Syncro 40mm Chrono


















The Blue dial Cascais with Swiss auto mvt


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Scouts honour it's on my wrist. Longtime since I only travelled with one watch but it's so nice for the price I was happy to.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

This was $107.43 cheaper today. Just received & deposited the check for price protection claim filed when the discount went from 30% to 50%.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Ironically while on the train, going to my car club's annual meeting.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Don't think I've worn this one since Halloween. Took it and the pup for a walk in the woods.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Jimmy C said:


> Well, the jacket is my Tommy Bahama Barn Jacket which I absolutely love......and the strap was a custom ordered canvas through Dustin (N80 Straps )....if you need his contact info, ping me and I can send it!


Perfect! Thank you! I've got a couple leather Zulus from Dustin. Looks like I need to try his canvas...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

My first Swiss Made timepiece with a Valjoux 7750 movement.
Accutron Gemini 26C02. Purchased 15 years ago.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Mid-day switch to my Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e to attend a Chinese New Year celebration
> 
> View attachment 10674434
> 
> ​


I thought I was the only person that wore more than 1 watch a day! I feel better now.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

New buffalo leather strap from Italy for my PRS516.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Late afternoon switch with a martini ( Beefeater with Feta stuffed olives ) and some basketball on the tube...love this watch - just got back today from Stevral who did a crown repair....highly recommend them for repairs...


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

It's two am here in Tanzania on Sunday, 29 January, 2017, and I'm wearing my Grovana GMT, one of my favorite watches. I have it on a band I know nothing about except that I love it. It came with several others in a gift package and it has no writing on it of any kind, but I do love it--feels like leather, looks like cork.















The band tapers from 22mm at the lugs to 10mm at the buckle which makes it easy to wear in this heat (plus it's perforated).









Wherever you are, have a great day and enjoy all the blessings that life has given you. Do remember to be kind.


----------



## e9stibi (Dec 19, 2008)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

The Orient Wingman and I, back in the wilds...five minutes from my place. I tell you, 30 minutes here will slow you down and relax what bothers you. I love to go here, just stand still and take in the nature and the birds flying overhead.

Like my buddy, Mr. Hawk (maybe he's a falcon?) edit: just checked a birding website and he's an American Kestrel!









This afternoon I watched him swirl around and around on his own personal thermal. From lower to higher and higher and then he was gone









Service road for the work vehicles with one of those "forever views" we have here


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

My wife wanted to show off her favorite watch...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Got it running mighty close to perfect on the desk.
Figured I'd try it on my wrist.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

This thread is such a great resource for strap ideas, love it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

TSOVET










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Nightclubbing


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

Yesterday shot, but this one again and again and again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Hydroconquest 39mm, lug to lug 47mm, on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the Bull Shark on bracelet this morning. Love this watch. Well made and finished, great size and proportions for me, and a great value.

Hope you all have a great day. 
B











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Q









Aquaspeed

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Mercer Airfoil
> Swiss mvt with custom rotor
> Hardened SS case to 1200 Vickers
> Assembled in the USA
> ...


That's [email protected] good looking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## omginaw (Jan 19, 2017)

Today... PADI Tourtle


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Right 
S3 Classic on black leather deployant.









Left
Tissot T-Touch II Titanium









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the PADI on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas this afternoon and Zoe is wearing one of her new G-Shocks 









The PADI is simply awesome and has become a fave. It works so well on canvas too 



























Got the matching PADI socks :lol:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mjackson said:


> What zodiac model is this. I love this watch. I just bought a zodiac calame chrono


It's the Super Seawolf 53.

Congrats on your new Zodiac too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Next watch in rotation, my Orient Analyst. Supposedly a "dress watch" but I threw it on a fun nato from Crown and Buckle and just freakin' wear it wherever. This time? Well, the place might look familiar.

























Little by little, piece by piece, grain of sand by grain of sand this place is weathering down. Think I'll come back in a million years and see how the place is doing.









Ah yes, Thucydides. He lived around the time of Herodotus (450 BC) but this book is about the seemingly endless war between Athens and Sparta. You can believe a lot of what he writes (really, the only existing account of that period) because he did in fact serve in the Athenian army and participated in numerous battles.


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

SWI L.E. 2834-2 movement


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303​


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

Mailman just brought me this. Took only one week to arrive from Japan. 
No time to set correct date, I must shoot and post 










So in love with subtle sunburst pattern on a dial. Hard to capture though, I'll try again some time later in studio.










Dome is sick!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1974 TISSOT


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm wearing this one again.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Really gloomy, dark and unpleasant day here. This watch makes it bit better.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The date is ever so wrong. But then it's so small I can barely see it.









Guess I'll deal with the date. At least an hour and a half before I have to do anything.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
I am wearing the Mercer on my first Heuerville strap purchased years ago. It was called the peanut  classic strap. I do prefer this watch on a brown strap. I'll try different combos this week. 
Have a great day. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Orient Monarch for me!


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's Monday, sunny bright skies and I'm not working.
Perfect day to hit the slopes with this affordable.....

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49823*








b-)​_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tissot Seastar


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Most of my pieces are more traditional affordables and I prefer affordables, but this time I'll include the Omega as I got it for a great price and I am wearing it today


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

I heard a whining at the door....asking to go out was my _TISSOT T-RACE chrono/auto _


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Victorinox Maverick 241689 chronograph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Good day today! My recent purchase off the bay arrived AND my seat belt nato that I have been waiting weeks to arrive also showed up...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TJM86 (Dec 30, 2016)

Been wearing this since Saturday is hasn't been off my wrist once. And yes that is the awful stock Bracelet I kinda like it adds to the quirkiness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I was in an accident yesterday. As soon as the paramedic started cutting my sleeve off I'm like, "how does my watch look?"








Not too bad for sliding across the pavement! Hardcore Russian construction.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm digging that Blumo
View attachment 10699186

​


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Like my Bambino, another "dress watch" that sits in my watch drawer for weeks at a time waiting for some "dress" situation. Heck, my crowd wears G-Shocks. I took off the leather strap that came with it, put it on an el cheapo leather nato, gonna treat it like all my other watches in rotation.

Here it is, enjoying the outdoors


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

If Batman had a *TIMEX*...


----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Jamesh88 (Apr 1, 2016)

Love the G Shock 









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

New affordable addition to my humble collection. Steinhart Ocean 1


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

My newest vintage.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight it'll be the Bull Shark


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Been wearing this affordable since this morning and just about to put it away for something more dressy for dinner.

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49823*
Beautiful day forecast for skiing.









Sure enough, it was just perfect. Sunny bright, no wind, high 20's and a Monday so there's no crowd.









Exhausted after skiing all day. Timex didn't even sweat beat.
About to switch for something more formal for dinner.








Soft rubber strap was comfortable all day long. 
b-)​_


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Timefactors PRS-22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

Just arrived late today my new Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military. No time for a photo shoot so a couple of quick grab shots. Next time will be the real pics hopefully.


----------



## TJM86 (Dec 30, 2016)

Rocking my huge accurist sky master today at work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Blue or Gold?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac super Seawolf 53 reissue today. 
I almost put it for sale as it wears a bit small but after getting the bracelet back on I'll just keep it a bit longer I think. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

My 007


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

iceman767 said:


> Blue or Gold?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I normally would vote Blue... But that IWC is just so dang good looking...


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Finally got my bracelet re-sized so I can wear my Seiko SNDF85 today. I love the 1/20th hand.


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

bjkadron said:


> I normally would vote Blue... But that IWC is just so dang good looking...












Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Guess what "bands" I like ? Be safe my friends...


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_This awesome ABC digi for skiing today.

*Casio ProTrek PRW-3100*




































Check on you guys later this evening.
Have a terrific Tuesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

My favorite most accurate quartz Timex Expedition.









Jobs search ain't going so great so far.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun again today. Whenever I wear this I sometimes wonder why I even have other watches, but then I realize that's crazy talk.


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Wearing my Hamilton Khaki 38mm today on its newly arrived Fossil Defender camo strap. Works perfectly!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

NTH Vintage Nacken Blue.


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

Citizen NY-009... I dont know the rest.


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

DCP said:


> View attachment 1575522


I did not know this watch would look so great. I like the green and the brown combo too.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Just arrived yesterday from a Kickstarter project.


----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Seikotilus represent


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Night style..


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Night style..

View attachment 10711602


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)

Does it match with the eyes?


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Stripped Timex









Love the brass case. Yeah I know the date is off.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Trypsin (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> If Batman had a *TIMEX*...


Nah. It'd be hideous, over-kill, over-built, very much unlike what you got. I like what you've got there.:-!


----------



## Gallowaystx (Jul 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCases (Dec 24, 2010)

beautiful I'm going to get one of these soon


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Time really flies and it's Wednesday, February 1st.


----------



## neogt86 (Jan 23, 2017)

Alba watch with jean strap










Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

The Bulova has finally found its strap. And when I say found I mean I had to make it myself&#8230; kind of.

The strap started off like this&#8230;














It was ok but the watch demanded something a bit more special. Something like this&#8230; so I went to work.







































I have to say, I'm pretty pleased with the results.


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

Got on my vintage Rado Diastar!! (circa 1962)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Part of my blue crew, ORBRA, Orient Blue Ray.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I am wearing the awesome yet affordable Mido Titanium Ocean Star diver. 
Love it and considering getting the blue SS later on too.

Cheers. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

For at least another hour.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

.....Sterile "B" Dial Pilot - Unitas 6498 - 42mm......and my favorite strap....runs +1 to -1 daily with a few winds each morning....in my top 3 favorite watches....


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Back to the Orient Monarch today. I could look at it for hours.


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Out for 1st test drive.....aka/












Blue Smurf


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Appreciating this affordable today.......

















Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Tag Heuer WD1211-K-20 37mm on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

One of these, until I figure out which one I'm keeping.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Me and another "dress watch-turned everyday beater", my Orient Agent. Got it on an el cheapo black leather nato. Both of us at work.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Don't panic folks but I've got another dress watch on.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Bulova 96B210 Snorkel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Explorer II Polar on a Hirsch golden brown leather strap today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)

Maratac large pilot on Clover canvas.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 10717354
> 
> 
> View attachment 10717362


Sharky!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

New strap for the squale.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving the Cascais blue proto 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Wed., February 1st (yayy, winter is on its way out) - wearing an Invicta chronograph and one of the older styles from the 'Cuadro' collection. Style # 9787, with a dual-deployant bracelet and silver 32mm dial.

I love the textured bracelet:


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Omega Speedy From the Moon to Mars.


----------



## smitdavi (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy to have this one back and in the rotation.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Timex Weekender Chrono on a dark burgundy croco-grain strap.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Another thread prompted me to wear this today after changing out of my Seiko SARX027:









Pardon the cross-post! I just love the Seiko SKX013!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

My trusty Seiko 5 SNK385K1










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am wearing the Bull Shark on bracelet this morning. Love this watch. Well made and finished, great size and proportions for me, and a great value.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day.
> B
> ...


Sweeeet!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

856

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cmann_97 said:


> Sweeeet!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks man. It may be up for grabs soon when i get a black one. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

An inexpensive favourite...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Phoenix Thursday?


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

2 days old....can't take it off !!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

What you can't really tell from this pic is the thin ice coating out there. We don't get many "ice storms" here but we have one this morning. Zero traction on any surface other than maybe grass. Real treacherous. Those of you who live in the SE US of A know all about ice storms. I ain't going nowhere till this melts! Got plenty to do at my desk at home.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## John Bardwell (Mar 19, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Bardwell (Mar 19, 2016)

Frederique Constant Manufacture Classics Moonphase


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

One of my favorites. Rado Diastar cieca 1962.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Mesh


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> Gavox Avidiver to wrap up the work week.


Always nice to see your great wristshot 59yukon01

Check here a lume shot of my the Avidiver i did after receiving some lume stones 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

nuvostokguy said:


> What you can't really tell from this pic is the thin ice coating out there. We don't get many "ice storms" here but we have one this morning. Zero traction on any surface other than maybe grass. Real treacherous. Those of you who live in the SE US of A know all about ice storms. I ain't going nowhere till this melts! Got plenty to do at my desk at home.
> 
> View attachment 10732546


Get it out of my sight, I JUST got a diver.

On my wrist today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Apparently the Phoenix isn't the least bit sealed.









Just happened to notice it. Been burning trash. I guess the wide temperature shift had something to do with it.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

6306-7000 June 1976


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Tag Heuer WAP1110 39mm case, lug to lug 45mm, on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Lovin' this combo!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC075 solar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

My left collarbone is broken, so I can't wear a hefty watch. Hanging around in my PJs sporting my smallest and lightest, the 1990s Swatch!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Figured I ought to wind and wear this before it seizes up....


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*My 41 year old original owner never serviced 17 jewel automatic hacking day date Seiko watch

*_


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

This one today:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

earlier today ..


----------



## TomppaHe (Mar 3, 2015)

Tisell type-A


----------



## TJM86 (Dec 30, 2016)

Casio aw-80 my favourite cheap Casio.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Android Divemaster 200 with custom strap.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Tisell Pilot Type A on a Watchgecko bracelet. Love the lume dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Ol' Reliable...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Still.


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Broke out my ecodrive Chrono today. I don't wear it a lot, but felt like something different today.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Gonna give Fossil Friday a whirl.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Drunk Tuna today.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

My 1979 (well, that's when the caseback dates from, anyway) HMT Rajat.









And a shot of the same watch a couple of hours earlier, off the wrist but basking in the sun. This watch used HMT's version of the Citizen 6500 unidirectional winding movement. As the day has no quickset and this is the only fully working watch I have with this movement (so I'm babying it a bit), I tend to not bother setting the day.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.....no need to fight..........I'm wearing it today.....


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Modified Seiko Friday!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

Chrono for today.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJM86 (Dec 30, 2016)

Finished work for four days now so another Casio this time  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

SSB031


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Soxa









/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

This

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Happy Friday to all.


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

I am still blue.. :-/


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

A little late for the Friday thread but this has been on my wrist all day so I'll post it here. SNZH53

Cheers to the weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

My A7 right out of the surf, leather band's all soaked









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko sportura SSC359 chronograph


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Purple first










Great weekend everyone


----------



## John Bardwell (Mar 19, 2016)

JLC Master Hometime








Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Debaufre 44mm CSAR


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

As you can see according to my bezel I'm only 10 minutes into my workout and I'm messing around with my watch and phone...... It's no wonder that I'm not getting any stronger.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the new arrived, Orsa Monstrum


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## TJM86 (Dec 30, 2016)

Wearing the amphibia today finally ditched the standard bracelet and put it on a blue nylon strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 past couple days. Love this watch.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

Orient Star Standard Date. Just in.


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Black Mother of Pearl


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Stuhrling Original Saturday y'all.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Coolest quartz ever owned - with sapphire crystal - looks great on any kind of strap.....


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

It's around 10:30 at night here in Tanzania, and I've switched to my incredible Bulova Precisionist Chronograph that can time up to twelve hours and down to a thousandth of a second. Love to watch that sweeping second hand that only stops when the pusher on the left side of the watch switches it to timing mode. Uber cool, if you ask me.









I have it on a black zulu with a red racing stripe that seems to be made for this watch. My daughter-in-law in New York City likes this band the best on this watch--and she has real taste.









Wherever you are, no matter what time it is, smile and remember all the good things that are yours. Do remember to be kind to those with less.


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Omega Speedmaster From the Moon to Mars


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Mid-day switch to my Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch's stock strap. The colorful NATO that I was wearing would have clashed with the shirt that I am wearing to a Chinese New Year party tonight. Black goes with everything.








​


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.....morning to afternoon....just made the swap...--Peace all--


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Today...I was working around the house. So went with the marlin.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Changing straps is a delicate operation.

Lewand Huey Phantom DLC










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Vostok Amphibia SE


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

The weather the past week, for want of a better word, was "yucky". Gray, cold, icy...yuck. Last night the winds started barreling down the mountains, warming as they came ("chinook winds") blew the cold out to the east and warmed things up just fine. Time for a stroll in the grass to check out the wind gusts coming by.

Since all my watches are in basic rotation (except my Bertucci which will remain my high altitude watch), I wore my blue Seiko today for this hike.

Blue Seiko/Colorado Blue Sky









If it's warming up, the ice is melting. This creek was frozen solid a week ago









I know you can't see the wind in pics like these but take my word for it: it was howling in from the left, not constantly but in bursts. I would hear one gust coming, look to my left and SEE it coming judging from the limbs and grasses bending over, then watch it flow through these trees, from left to right. Pretty cool---can you hear it?









A lot of the growth here has been bent down from the snows we've had. Sometimes patches of it look like fur. Almost









Up, across the canal and over into the field beyond, I stood out in the middle and watched the gusts roll on by. As I've noted, I could see/hear the gust in the distance and follow its path across the field. A video would show this just fine but I'm not a video guy. Instead, just a still of one gust blasting through the tall grasses over there









The trail that cuts through this area. Bikers grinding into the wind or flowing with the wind, hikers out with their smiling doggies, a good time was being had by all (I think I see my Seiko smiling)


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Watching Sesame Street with my eleven month old at 7:00 on a Saturday night. What a wild life I live...


----------



## greg.karagiassotis (Feb 4, 2017)

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## greg.karagiassotis (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm new at taking watch pictures .. love this watch.










Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep. Still this one today, slips right under these cold weather layers.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

Late breakfast on a hot Sunday in Sydney. Loving the raw imperfections of my Vintage Seiko 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

Orient star standard today

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Helgray Silverstone Green
​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## CorbinDallas (Feb 13, 2012)

I am really liking the green nato's lately @DMCBanshee.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

CorbinDallas said:


> I am really liking the green nato's lately @DMCBanshee.


Thanks buddy!

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## greg.karagiassotis (Feb 4, 2017)

hongkongtaipan said:


> View attachment 10765306
> 
> 
> Helgray Silverstone Green
> ​


Good looking watch and strap. Enjoy.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The wonky wrist strikes again. This time it's the blue Ray that looks too tight.


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Breitling Super Avenger


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new Scurfa DiverOne PVD with now yellow hand sets and an automatic mvt. 
Have a great Sunday 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the Seastar


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Took the Monster for a walk in the woods. The watch tagged along as well.


----------



## trondareo (Jan 31, 2016)

My daily beater a Vostok Amfibia modded with a coin style bezel and Seiko insert from ebay


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing this for a bit as I have to ship it out. Nice proto. 
They crushed their campaign goal super quick 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

justin86 said:


> Watching Sesame Street with my eleven month old at 7:00 on a Saturday night. What a wild life I live...


SAMERS!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

After I saw the current Massdrop offering on a Victorinox Maverick Sport Watch I decided to wear my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681. Not being too fond of this watch's stock bracelet, I have replaced it with a Super Engineer II.







​


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

My CASIO MTP-3036 .It is 42 mm wide with the crown.It is 11 mm thick and 49 mm lug end to lug end and is 18mm between the lugs.The bracelet is 22 mm thick at it's widest point. WR is 100 meters it uses a #377 battery and has no lume whatsoever.Regular price is about 30 bucks and it cost me 8 plus tax on clearance.The case is base metal with a ss back.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Page 1964, eh? I was in my first year of college at McMurry University in Abilene, Texas, in 1964. It was a good year, but now my SKX009 to put some color in my Monday.









The band gives my OCD fits, but the wife likes it.









And a little unasked for advice from an elephant and a dog.









Ya'll be kind to one another, please.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Disclaimer : no other motorists were encroached upon, ran off the road, or mildly annoyed, in the making of this photograph.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Derkdiggler said:


> Disclaimer : no other motorists were encroached upon, ran off the road, or mildly annoyed, in the making of this photograph.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Nice! The MDV106. One of my favorites. What strap is that? Where did you buy it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

maccasvanquish said:


> Nice! The MDV106. One of my favorites. What strap is that? Where did you buy it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be one of the iso frame like rubber straps from Borealis. One of the most comfortable rubber straps I have tried.... And a great price at around $25. From their website.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Silver black Orient Bambino v1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

Wearing the same as was wearing yesterday and will be wearing this whole week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Still rockin the Megalodon

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Victorinox Maverick 241441 Dual Time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Orient Pepsi Mako 1st Gen today. This thing is a real Stunner... The dial color and the way everything works together on this watch is amazing. Especially for the price. It never gets old. I just can't do it justice. Especially with the phone camera.


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the work week with the Mercer on Art's peat moss (Horween) leather strap.

Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

This one for now,Orient Symphony


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mako XL luminous dial.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Minus 20 Celsius here today. I thought I'd spice things up with a bit'o color. LOVE this combo. Seiko sure nailed the lime green of the lume with the blue of the dial and bezel on this watch.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Today, the white dialed F-104 that I ordered :-d :


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Monster Monday!










WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Swinging old school mid-size diver for today.....

*Citizen NY2300*


























b-)​_


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Bought a new strap for my Komandirskie and I've been waiting for the new bezel I ordered to come in to complete the look. It came today!


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Rocking the fleece by Patagonia on the #marlinmonday #mdv106


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Damasko DB2 on suede

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Melbourne Flinders for the night.


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Ah, page 1967, the year of the birth of my first child, now the Vice-President of Spotify in New York City. Long journey, like the thousands of miles this gift watch traveled to get to my wrist from a friend in South Carolina. Love my Orient Black Mako XL, ticks all the boxes.









On a very thick, tapered leather band that goes so well with it.









With a very good deployment clasp, easy on and off.









No reason for this picture to be here except that I love it and can't show it enough.









Have a great day and be kind to someone who doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Laco Augsburg German made, with a Japanese movement, sold in the USA---Who's have thought?


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

One of my faves...


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Still rocking this beauty. Current fave!


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

RWC 47mm Egi today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver on a ToxicNato.


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm sure the bleeding on the 3 O-clock LCD is getting worse.


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Dressy day today so I get to wear my brand new (got it yesterday) Orient Bambino! I got the Orient Symphony originally, But I couldn't love the case shape so that is going up for sale.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Forgot to post this last night: Oris BCPP on a Toxic nato for my youngest daughters 2nd birthday!










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Nacken Vintage Blue for the rest of the day.

Happy Tuesday


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

I love my Oceanus


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This swatch is the only one I have ever liked well enough to wear .I have had many plastic quartz swatches pass through my hands.This was 20 bucks plus a new bracelet at 40 bucks from the swatch store at woodfield.It is an automatic pre sistem 51 SWATCH IRONY .It is 48.5 mm lug end to lug end. It 's 13 mm thick by 44 mm diameter the bracelet is 22 mm wide.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

good night ruby tuesday..


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

I just realized my time is off by 12 hrs.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131 on dark blue WatchGecko Vintage Italian Leather strap​


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Genuine leather! Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got this new Borealis Proto in for a test drive, the 41.5mm Sea Storm. Typical nice quality from Borealis. Super nice lume and cool chamfers  if you like the BPFF style but can't or won't spend the $ on one, this is a nice homage (i owned a BPFF)and the case is very different so it's not a 1 for 1 copy. 
It's very affordable at $137 now and the other half when they are ready.

Quick pics



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I got this new Borealis Proto in for a test drive, the 41.5mm Sea Storm. Typical nice quality from Borealis. Super nice lume and cool chamfers  if you like the BPFF style but can't or won't spend the $ on one, this is a nice homage (i owned a BPFF)and the case is very different so it's not a 1 for 1 copy.
> It's very affordable at $137 now and the other half when they are ready.
> 
> Quick pics
> ...


Are there any criticisms with the watch that might stop you from recommending it? It looks nice and at $137 very affordable.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Love my Seiko solar









Sent from space


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

What a view!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lgh0525 said:


> Is there anything wrong with the watch that is stopping you from recommending it? It looks nice and at $137 very affordable.


Hi
It's 137$ now and another 137$ when they are ready. It's a very affordable BP homage with its own personality as the case is very different than the BP and better sized for most wrist. I had the BPFF and though the thickness was ok, it was too large and long for my wrist. It's a bargain at 280$ and automatic. The bezel is uber cool. Nothing would stop me from recommending me but I'll note it's a tall watch for those who prefer thinner watches. My wrist is 7" for reference

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator22 (Aug 8, 2015)

Doesn't get worn often enough, since purchased in August. Has gotten compliments both times I've worn it.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## TJM86 (Dec 30, 2016)

My citizen military eco drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Never get tired of this one.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Wearing my modded SRP773 today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Movado - cuz I'm trendy like that.


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

It's -24C (-11F) outside today, so I'm trying to get some spring mood and wearing this beauty on a brown suede strap to match green tones. Where did I get green grass when it's freezing cold you ask? On my phone case, of course. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Borealis Sea Storm prototype this morning, trying to see how it wears and we'll try some different straps on it over the next few days. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

You know, because some days you want a watch big enough to alter your gait....

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BjornBnl (Feb 8, 2017)

My brand new Juggernaut IV









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

View attachment 10807521


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_*Citizen NY2300*

















b-)​_


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Wed., Feb. 8[SUP]th[/SUP] - wearing an Invicta style; one of which I own 3 colors in. A 43mm case, a dual-deployant clasp, and a date indicator.

As usual with my (lack of) photography skills, I couldn't correctly capture the color as it appears in 'real life'; it's an absolutely lovely color of chocolate brown. Style # 12549:


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

This was the timepiece that started the craziness many years ago. I was so thrilled to buy a Swiss Made timepiece with a Valjoux 7750 movement. Accutron 26C02.


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

Ultra Cheap Casio (for workouts)


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Mesh


Wow where did you hear of that one?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Couldn't resist a shot with Chicago playing in the background....Does anybody really know what time it is?.....classic CTA....


----------



## skx389 (May 23, 2016)

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Martian smart watch. Ok but won't buy any more "smart watches". Sticking to traditionals.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

This brand new addition to collection. From Canada 










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TJM86 (Dec 30, 2016)

My favourite watch and the one that started the addiction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_As usual, a late entry for the day....

*VC Heritage Chrono*


























b-)​_


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

My black Seiko and me

Shopping









At play (heading toward a hiking area)









A view of the foothills up north









You cross an irrigation ditch that's running 1/2 the year. The rickety bridge down the way is pretty scary, glad it's a dry crossing today. Also glad that the black angus herds aren't grazing here this time of year Tough to argue with a 1000 lb cow if you're not on horseback









A room a miner cut into the rock









A room with a view!









Back to my desk. Shop/play/work, a well-rounded day


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This is a daybird 3375 hand winder . It is 9.5 mm thick, 41.5 mm wide and 45.5 mm lug end to lug end. The lugs are 20 mm wide.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.....MA has snow....snow...snow...looks like 17' is the final tally....
View attachment 10820170


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## boxterduke (Dec 26, 2016)

Here is mine today, SKX007 on a Cheapest Nato Straps Leather Strap


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI on DrunkArtStraps tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Friday


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

New arrival. This was from the company for 15 year service award. They gave us a booklet to pick a gift. This was the only watch in the 15 year selection.


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Special delivery from Belgium arrived today. Very impressed. This one checks a lot of boxes for me.

Still playing around with bracelet and strap options.



















If you're on the Gavox webstore email list, there's a 14% off V-Day discount sale going on now. If you're on the fence, it's a good time to buy!


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

Black with black on black









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!!! H2O Kalmar II


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

......Crash Dummy holding watch....have a safe weekend....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Happy Friday!


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les amis

I went back to the Borealis Sea Storm prototype with C3X1 lume ND dial this morning. The bezel is really cool, I like this watch more and more as I spend time with it. 
B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Bulova oceanographer 333

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

An ultra affordable to end the week:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Avidiver day 2. Super watch.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Always wanted a panda dial Chrono. When this one went down in price on Amazon, I jumped. Wasn't too sure about it in the flesh; thought it might be a bit too small for me, but I'm warming to it slowly.









RMD


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Wow where did you hear of that one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I saw it on the bay and fall in love. The green dial looks awesome with sunlight. Great watch for the price.

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## boxterduke (Dec 26, 2016)

Today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph​


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Cockpit JU52


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

This one today.

Saying hello from Poland, Tatry mountains.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Mucking stalls this AM - gotta have a G Shock...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Super Engineer


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

......a real shocker with my choice......


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Citizen diver. 300m. Bought in the Bahamas for $200


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Cheapo Sturhling, less than $50. Pretty impressed. Decent leather strap. Skeleton movement is a novelty.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Changed it up!!!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice weather out today.
Yellow mellow getting tlsome wrist time after so long.










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Morning coffee & afternoon coffee.


----------



## ipaqrat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## boxterduke (Dec 26, 2016)

Was wearing this today. Love that green dial. Seiko Recraft SNKM97


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Been wearing this for the day....

















b-)​_


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Harding Jetstream HJ0602















​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Sunday guys!


----------



## Predator22 (Aug 8, 2015)

Deep Blue ProTac 1K. Sunray dial. I definitely don't wear this as often as I should!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

This week's watch.


----------



## davewatchguy (Jan 29, 2017)

I got this guy on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko sportura chronograph


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Alpinist


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Had to switch to this mesmerizing monstrosity........

*Seiko 2nd Gen Monster*

















I just really miss it. It's all better now.
Have a splendid Sunday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Waterbury Sunday

20170212_130355 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My 19 years "well loved" 173 today.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

2 weeks into broken collarbone and I'm still on the lite watch diet.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.....a Monster of an afternoon.....


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

My scuba dude just back from annual Cuba vacation. This is a great, reliable and affordable watch. Thanks for looking.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Me and my dress hiking watch...out for a hike. Where else?

















Better get this off-trail stuff out of my system before the rattlesnakes come out later this year


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Today I'm wearing something from China that's a little different from the usual. I've also just posted a review of it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/bur...m-vintage-style-sapphire-crystal-4039194.html


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Inspiredezigns (Dec 28, 2015)

We 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

Citizen NY-009


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Very Nice. What is the model?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

GW-4000


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

...need snow shoes for my 10y Anniv "SMURF".......


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 solar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Drunk Shogun today.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Toxic Shiznit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

mid morning start


----------



## Predator22 (Aug 8, 2015)

Daily work beater, Guess Waterpro


----------



## zokissima (Jan 20, 2017)

No pic but a Tag heuer formula 1 black bezel on red face.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Zodiac Dragon Wing









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I had a midday change thanks to Harrisonw and the postal worker.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Hamilton Jazzmaster


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

My eco!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Accutron Gemini

2017-02-13_06-28-51 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

One day after the $40 Sturhling skeleton, I go back to my Omega AT. Sorta miss the Sturhling.


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

It's Valentine's Day here right now, and so I am going big, bold, blue, beautiful, and Bulova with my Precisionist. A gift from a good friend.









On a plain, black German leather strap with bright blue stitching.









Oh, and hey, Happy Valentine's Day to all ya'll.









Enjoy your day and do be kind to others.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Left









Right









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

Just received










Happy Valentine's day!!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning.

I'm going with the Borealis Bull Shark black dial today. 
HAGD
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

Trying out my new Bond NATO










Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Pretend that you didn't notice the thumb print on the lug that managed to photobomb my 1621 pic.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Another great day here in Polish Tatra mountains. In vacation with me are Seiko, Steinheart, Suunto and this:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday, but wearing the one I love the most on Valentine's.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Again today, this 6309-7040.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

I have this weird personal rule against leather and dive watches... but I did this this morning and I think I may have to abolish my rule.... this makes for an awesome casual combo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I like to call this one "18bucks worth of retro".

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Seiko SRP639


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Certina DS Podium in Rose Gold Plating

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Hope everyone is having a terrific Tuesday.
A mid day switch.

I've been with this hot to trot piece since yesterday and even slept with this piece last night.
It was comfortable, the rubber that is. The rubber strap folks. 
*Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator*









As much as I like the MDV-102, I got to go back to what drove my passion to this hobby.
Got to give some lovin attention back to my sexy......

*Seiko SKX007*









She just gets better with age. 


















So yeah, she's still the one....













Don't forget to spread the love y'all.
b-)​_


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Hope everyone is having a terrific Tuesday.
> A mid day switch.
> 
> I've been wearing this hot to trot piece since yesterday and even slept with this piece last night.
> ...


Beautiful

Must get an skx. And soon
Just need to decide which one. 007 or 009. ?

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

Just came in the mail!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

mr mash said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Must get an skx. And soon
> Just need to decide which one. 007 or 009. 
> ...


_Can't go wrong with either one. I want a pepsi bezel myself but may go with another brand just to mix it up. 
Anyway, I find the skx007 to be very versatile.






























































b-)​_


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Same as yesterday, but wearing the one I love the most on Valentine's.


Never get tired of seeing that watch. Just keep posting that beauty.:-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> Never get tired of seeing that watch. Just keep posting that beauty.:-!


Thank you! By far my favorite, and never get tired of wearing it either.


----------



## nycrounders (Jan 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.....just got in.....happy Val Day !!.....


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

At work...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Sea Storm prototype on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Been wearing this a lot.










"Yo, this Tapatalk is the shizzle f'rizzle. Y'all gotta try some..."


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

docvail said:


> Been wearing this a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bronze colored dial might be my favorite of the group

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> That bronze colored dial might be my favorite of the group
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I can't lie, it's in my top two. Definitely gonna make it into my personal collection.

"Yo, this Tapatalk is the shizzle f'rizzle. Y'all gotta try some..."


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

My other dress hiking watch


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

not the best photo sorry 
sinn 103 st sa 
omega smp


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wearing a FOSSIL BIG TIC .44 mm lug end to lug end 38 mm wide w/o crown and 10.5 mm thick.I borrowed the photo from the BAY. Mine is on a grey leather strap with black edging.The case is chrome plated base metal wr is 50 meters.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008​


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Jedi_2112 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pepsi Turtle today ?


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Accutron


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Titanium Citizen. Tomorrow, a bronze Fossil.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Spent half the meeting sneaking glances at the deputy director's watch. Turns out it was this. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Borealis Porto Santo. Kit includes this sweet roller buckle as well.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3, so guess I'm on a Shogun obsession this week.


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

RT with Borealis vulcan strap 








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Revue Thommen Diver chrono on mesh bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Good morning from Calgary, Canada. Today my Invicta scuba mechanical edition. Thanks for looking.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

New Watchgecko strap on the Seahawk.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

....my insurance rates going up for next 5 years here in "Tax-a-chusetts"...living in the woods has its pitfalls...tree wins !!...


----------



## TLouko (Jun 28, 2013)

Tissot Seastar 660 on a Clover Strap today!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Despite Parcelfarce trying to keep us apart true love won through and I got my 1939.


----------



## Razzman (Apr 28, 2016)

One of my fave affordables


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

It's never a bad day for the 106...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Razzman said:


> One of my fave affordables
> 
> View attachment 10886490


Hah!! Fine choice, sir.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2131-50L chronograph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Razzman said:


> One of my fave affordables
> 
> View attachment 10886490


Nice strap
Can I ask where you bought your NATO??
Thanks

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Feeling like a king with the Khaki King (or is it King Khaki?)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Porto Santo


----------



## proodscot (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't know why I keep buying watches when I already have the perfect one


----------



## proodscot (Feb 21, 2009)

Perfect two I mean


----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Eco Drive Wednesday









WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wearing the CASIO on the right.It is ss cased 49 mm lug end to lug end 45.5 mm wide with crown and is 11mm thick.It is on a 22 mm nato strap. WR is 100 meters.


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Wed., Feb. 15th - wearing a brand I had never heard of prior to getting it: JBW Watches. Definitely 'girlier' than what I normally go for, but it's grown on me.

And it's the absolute closest I will ever get to a diamond Cartier Pasha C with grid, so I gotta love it simply for that, haha.

A stainless steel 38mm case on a dual-deployant clasp. Style # JB-6214-B ("Olympia"):


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNZF25


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Full Lume Fever!










"Yo, this Tapatalk is the shizzle f'rizzle. Y'all gotta try some..."


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Right now, on Thursday 16 February, I'm wearing my most affordable watch that was a gift from my middle son, a Timex Waterbury.









On a Spanish leather band that is much more substantial than the one that came with it. I do like it.









This is a very old ad, but it still rings true.









Have a great day and do be kind.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e​


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Good morning everyone.









Hope you all in good health.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.....the OM gets wrist time today.......


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here are wristshots of the new Astor & Banks Pilomatic B2 in daylight. I am so glad I pulled the trigger on this. Andrew was great to deal with too. Would love to try their handwound model next 

Have a great day. B



















Slight dome is nice, gives out nice reflections but keeps the watch legible from all angles 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Hoping the extra Momentum will help me got this mix finished early enough to leave the house before lunch.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

6309 7040


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M On Canvas


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_VC Chrono goodness to start the day......


























b-)​_


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Early afternoon switch to this oldie but goodie diver....

*Citizen NY2300*

















b-)​_


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Air Blue Type 20A Chrono









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

gnomon vintage edition


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Here are wristshots of the new Astor & Banks Pilomatic B2 in daylight. I am so glad I pulled the trigger on this. Andrew was great to deal with too. Would love to try their handwound model next
> 
> Have a great day. B
> 
> ...


WOA! When I thought there is no watch that would catch my eye |>


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## gunnersfan16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Robert999 said:


> gnomon vintage edition


Dumb question, but is there a difference between this and the regular Vintage GMT Steinhart has?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## John Bardwell (Mar 19, 2016)

My Hometime is wearing a new strap


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

PM2, P3, and D4 censored for your safety.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Harding Jetstream HJ0602















​


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

freddyb said:


> PM2, P3, and D4 censored for your safety.


No need to censor!! 
I'll show mine...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Put this on a mesh band just like how my grandma wore it. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Hail Huldra!!!

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

arislan said:


> Hail Huldra!!!
> 
> Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


Aargh! Chip, release v2 already!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

This joined me at work today!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Finishing up my week long Shogun ride.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Brera for Today









WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF fellow WUSsies! I'm feeling blue, the good kind of blue though.......

*Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster BN0151-09L*



























I can hardly wait for fishing season to get started again as this is an honest to goodness great water watch.
On soft rubber strap while at play.....

















Awesome affordable dive watch.
Have a great Friday and weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Refill needed.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Mesh


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tapatalk ain't bad. It's just misunderstood...


----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

Conception on a new grey nylon quick release strap from Blue Shark. It looks greener in the pics.










Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Cocktail hour - I am almost an hour late!!!!


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Feelin' blue, but the good kind--the kind that makes me want to wear my big, bad, blue, Bulova Precisionist--so I've got it on my wrist.









Emphasizing the blue, is a Da Luca blue perlon band that makes the watch pop, IMO.









Enjoy your day wherever you are and do be kind.


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Mesh


Really like that green dial!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

The new Yacht Racer. Very impressive for Timex 









Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

Green perlon works awesome with rose gold accents 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Buran Siberia


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

abujordan said:


> Really like that green dial!


Thanks! I agree this green dial looks great on sunlight.

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Sporting my affordable Timex...

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49895*









Have a great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Victorinox Chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

pew~pew~


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Nice shot, and that's the best logo option on this one imo.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

how to take a screenshot on a pc


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_An afternoon switch from one affordable to another. Hey, it's the weekend.
From this...









to this...

















Have a great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.......my Deep Blue and a smile !! ....happy as a clam after drinking this blueberry/pineapple margarita....booze and fruit sits for 2 weeks before available to sell....Yummo !!...


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Been a real busy, almost stressful week. I haven't had time to get out and hike at all, which is not good! So today...

Me and my green Vostok got out for a stroll. It's also been warm and all snow is gone. Of course, it's only February and March is typically our snowiest month. I'll show you all pics of this area covered in 2' of the white stuff...but not today.

Looking up into the barren trees--no Kestrels to be seen









Into the woods. Nope, no tracks, no coyotes lurking about









Back to the second dam in this area. The pond behind was frozen solid a month ago, I could walk across it. Today it would be a cold swim









Pieces of ice left hanging up in the air after the water in this ditch thawed and flowed away









Heading back. Periodically I would just stop and turn a slow 360 listening to the silence, the stress slowly dissipating


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Loving my squale 30 atmos.










Enjoying games with my kids.....and the 30 atmos ceramica!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skx389 (May 23, 2016)

Wearing my speedy reduced on this wonderful Saturday 😃

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to my PADI on blue DAS canvas earlier. 
Cheers. 
B









Got a new chauffeur 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Got a new chauffeur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a 16yo chauffeur? Better strap in!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jetcash said:


> Is that a 16yo chauffeur? Better strap in!
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Yes 
Well 17. Pray for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Supersportivo Square Stainless Steel Chronograph BRSS2C4602​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

I'm having this one on daily basis for many days now. Changing it from time to time of course for something different but ending up with Momentum Base. Great and very comfortable watch.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Today my mighty Android. Thanks for looking. Freshly back to Calgary, Canada from Cuba.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Got it yesterday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Tissot Sunday doesn't have that ring to it somehow so I look like getting my skates on and buying a Sinn.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Latest Incoming.










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG @watchexposure


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Timex Intelligent Quartz "Pilot" watch.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Oris TT1 Day Date


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

......I'm wearing a Blue....and a pain on my neck---my wife is hungry !!. I won't leave the house till I post. It's all about priorities...


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

It's five o'clock somewhere...


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Getting ready to graduate from lightweight to mid range watches.

I miss you, too, Scuba Dude 710!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317​


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## skx389 (May 23, 2016)

Breitling Chronomat ⌚

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator22 (Aug 8, 2015)

JW0010-52E I bought from a friend years ago. I've only worn it a handful of times since then. It's the stainless steel version, so it has some weight to it.


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

Shot yesterday (thus date). Same watch today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Pilot


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

hongkongtaipan said:


> View attachment 10934586
> 
> 
> Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317​


Saw one of these yesterday @ Nordstrom rack in Seattle $262.50 & 25% off that this weekend. Good looking watch.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Feeling really good about the 17dollar (New!) Pulsar this Monday morning.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

......he stole it....now bringing it back because he can't hear it "ticking" !!!...(what a dummy).........Be safe this week my friends.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Bambino Gen2


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm starting off my self-imposed bracelet-only week with this DB T100.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

For the the next six weeks anyway :-(


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

This 1950's Timex, Made in USA, stamped US Time on the back.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Nickosx (Jan 30, 2017)

itsmemuffins said:


> View attachment 10940994
> 
> 
> For the the next six weeks anyway :-(


Casualty in aisle 1, good luck for a swift recovery dude!


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Nickosx said:


> Casualty in aisle 1, good luck for a swift recovery dude!


Thanks. Unfortunately the recovery will be at least 12 months. Completely torn subscapularis tendon and dislocated tendon of the long bicep.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Monday vintage diver goodness....

*Citizen NY2300*



































A very impressive time keeper.
b-)​_


----------



## justthisguyuknow (Jan 14, 2017)

Tissot PRC200 (quartz). Dog in background for scale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This watch is 12 mm thick.The lug end to lug end measurement is 47mm. The diameter with crown is 44 mm.The lugs are 20 mm.It is a hand wind jeweled movement with a display back.I have no idea how many. I can see a few.It was under 20 bucks.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

itsmemuffins said:


> View attachment 10940994
> 
> 
> For the the next six weeks anyway :-(


Ugh! I became sling-less recently and just moved to a lightweight auto from a plastic Casio. Watches as physical therapy devices! 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131 on Geckota Antique Italian Leather Strap​


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Tissot PR100 on a cheap chinese leather strap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Burton


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

IW today


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

Orient Star SD


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

P80 Carson.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Hope you all had a nice long weekend. 
I'm wearing the new Tactico TC2 expedition. I'm impressed with the case work, nice quality but the bracelet was a ..... to size 
Cheers. B


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wearing the latest arrival









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Thrifty GMTuesday with my...

*Timex Expedition World Time T41151*


























True GMT
Smooth bidirectional rotating bezel
100m WR
Comfortable leather strap
Clean easy to read dial
Applied markers
Stadium chapter ring

Terrific thrifty Tuesday watch
b-)​_


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ks from NY Rebel 









WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Beater Sinn 656, doing some heavy lifting today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Just arrived this morning. Love my Alpina's.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

......a smile and a change in watches....


----------



## ABN Medic (Feb 8, 2017)

Its my B-day..Shark Nato on Cobra..








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My ver first G-Shock. GA100SD, came in today as one of the watches in a multi trade deal. I really like it, and always wanted to try a G-Shock. Now I just have to figure out how to use it, lol

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lark (Jun 16, 2016)

My AT.


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

The sun just came out and this just came in the mail!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

It's Speedy Tuesday


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

DB T100









Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7ADVF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to my Astor & Banks blue Pilomatic B2 
I'm crazy about this watch 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 and so far it's at 0.0 s/d. Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## GuYP (Feb 5, 2017)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 10954138
> 
> 
> View attachment 10954146
> ...


Wait,what model is this?


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Good morning from Canada. Today I have my black scuba dude on mesh bracelet. Thanks for looking.


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

On a long deserved vacation!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

6306-7000


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm really digging this little GMT.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just got this yesterday.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Blue Glycine Combat 6


----------



## boxterduke (Dec 26, 2016)

Been alternating between these two this past week and this week. I really love both of them especially the Recraft


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Wed, Feb. 22nd - wearing my January birthday present to myself and that I saved all my pennies for! (Literally: I keep my change in a plastic bank all year, then cash it in at Coinstar every January, haha.)

My first Bulova; I saw this at Macy's last year and loved it, but couldn't justify the $350 price. Thanks to Det. Google, I sleuthed it out for a lower price on Amazon ($170) and finally got it last month (only waited that long because I bought so many watches last year).

Style # 98c123 with a medium blue dial and dark blue bezel. Yellow/white stainless bracelet, dual-deployant clasp and a 40mm case. While the bracelet feels a bit lighter than what I'm used to, I still love it. Already got compliments on it:


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Orsa Monstrum today


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Panda Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Russian Buran "Siberia" today


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

....a new Deep Blue.........


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Hump day wear...

*Bulova Accutron II*












































b-)​_


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

what time is it in London?

20170222_172034 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

White, blue and red day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lrmadsen (Mar 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Active 









Inactive









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ABN Medic (Feb 8, 2017)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.......no "Moe" comments from the peanut gallery....today is no joke !!.....


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EQS500DB-1A1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Bulova


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Seiko 5 Thursday affordable goodness...



























b-)​_


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

My favourite watch with my favourite nato









Sent from space


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Vintage Junghans 653 with the timer bezel which is tough to find. I put it on a legit NOS tropic strap and it looks the business.

Thinking of parting ways with it though...


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)

Just got this in the mail today. Finally broke down after a year of thinking getting one. It has absolutely surpasses my expectations!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Afternoon switch from one affordable to another...

*Seiko 5 SNZG07J*...









to...
*Casio Super Illuminator MDV-102*









Mainly because of this sick beam...









Yeah, I'll give this a try for the evening.








b-)​_


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Steiny Apollon today


----------



## HandyDad (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## K-Swiss (Feb 21, 2017)

My first mechanical watch Seiko SNXJ90


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Cooking up dinner with a Zoo.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Kickstarter fashion-forward baby here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Waterbury

20170223_164725 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Lrmadsen (Mar 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Orange Monster at home


----------



## Richie.L (Mar 7, 2015)

Seiko 5, snzf.


----------



## Richie.L (Mar 7, 2015)

Seiko 5.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Sharkey


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

Citizen Challenge Timer


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Happy Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Searambler today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Techne *_Merlin _38mm...


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

I returned the Khaki King in a day. I just didn't bond with it. The H-10 movement in my opinion is inferior to the 2824 that was in my titanium auto. The crown felt gritty and the second hand sweep was rough almost like a quartz tick. It also felt a little too small on me.

I'm currently trying to hunt down a Glycine Combat 6 vintage (43mm) and considering a 7 vintage but the lack of date does bother me a bit.

In the mean time I'm wearing my ever reliable Protrek.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Time to drill for maple water...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Today is a snow day in Calgary, Canada. A good day for Starbucks coffee and my pilot style Parnis. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

"Bronzo" Friday.....enjoy the weekend you watchaholics!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Affordable versatility...


















For today








b-)​_


----------



## Nickosx (Jan 30, 2017)

BevoWatch said:


> _Affordable versatility...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What brand/model is that out of interest?


----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)

Just love those little Seiko field watches, my son talked me out of the olive version of one just like yours. I want it back now


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star V on a happy friday.


----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Raven Vintage 42mm


Bondtastick!


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

....returned a DB yesterday....Monster easing the pain....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

golddusterrolex360 said:


> Bondtastick!


Hahaa thats a good one! Love the dome on this one...

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Got this beast today, love this JDD!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Just got this watch today, pretty good for a $120 watch








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Currently I am wearing a watch I have no picture of. Earlier today however I wore this.-






It is 10 mm thick 42 mm lug end to lug end 37 mm wide with crown and 18 mm between the lugs.The case is ss.Claimed wr is 100 feet.I believe this watch is from the 80's or 90's.The date does not flip over automatically so I have set it at 3. There is lume on all 3 hands and lume dots over each number.They are rather small.I figure this was originally used as a dress watch.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Took ownership of this a few days ago, it's gonna get some wrist time for a while!

View attachment 20170225_132127.jpg


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Rugged "Sierra Chrono"

20170224_174402 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Casio


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Long and crappy day, ready to head home with the Scurfa BD1 on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD​


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC075 solar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

New arrival!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gardening beater









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## HandyDad (Nov 2, 2016)

Affordable Sekonda with a vintage dial.


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1969 Seiko Chronograph, 6139-6010


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Marathon JDD


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It was the turn of this old warhorse.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Expedition on Swiss ammo....


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Speedmaster From the Moon to Mars.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.......is that a banana on my pants....or just happy to see me with a watch ???


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

WAYYY after the honeymoon was over it's still true love!


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Saturday morning and time for tea. My old Longines and pot of black tea.
Happy weekend from Calgary, Canada.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry posted in wrong spot.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

My first (and for a long time, only) decent watch remains to be the only thing I own that I think looks best on a bracelet (and OEM at that). I don't get to wear it often these days but each time I do it reminds me why I love watches!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Seiko Saturday with a '71 Seiko Speedtimer 7017-6040 flyback chrono minutes numerals.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

At the gym. Have to time my reps









On my errand run








Chillin at home








Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Like Batman tonight...

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49825*








b-)​_


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 10996962


I must make a paracord strap!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210​


----------



## applejosh (Aug 29, 2015)

To the moon...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Dan Henry* model _1939 _on this day of rest...




























This *Dan Henry* guy is serious. The quality per dollar is mighty impressive.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enjoy your Sunday guys.


----------



## MHC (Apr 20, 2016)

Loyal Conqueror. A nice Australian diving tool watch - Hydroconquest homage. Myota non-hacking movement, 300m diving limit.









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

This week's watch.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

More gym time. But this time, I am with my Wifey.










Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Lightly polished SNK with Sapphire from Ofrei.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

On the road again with Deep Blue DayNight OPS T-100


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.......a DB nicknamed "Blue Smurf".....


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Time In said:


> .......a DB nicknamed "Blue Smurf".....
> 
> View attachment 11004434


Really love that combo.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Starting the day with my "new to me" Timex affordable.

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49825*
from last night ...









and this morning...








Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday.
b-)​_


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Lunch stop.


----------



## Shift (Apr 21, 2012)

My Alpha.

Minus the 9 o'clock marker...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)




----------



## greg.karagiassotis (Feb 4, 2017)

Citizen eco-drive blue angel : atomic sync and solar charge

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## MDFL (May 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Waiting at urgent care while my wife gets an x-ray on her ankle.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Breakside Brewing, Salted Caramel Stout, Milk Stout; rye malt, Citra & Mosaic hops.

Happy Hour!


----------



## HandyDad (Nov 2, 2016)

Bertucci ana-digi Titanium Field Combo


----------



## Lrmadsen (Mar 13, 2016)

Lum-Tec 400M










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

After a long hike, a little rest until dinner with the PADI. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Sitting, reading after a short hike. It snowed, there were tracks but I took no camera. You'll just have to imagine what animals made the tracks. My guess is...the usual suspects!

Me and my Orient Analyst reading Confucius. Say what you will about Confucius and it will be more than I can say at the moment because I just started reading this book. I've had it for over 20 years, just now reading it, go figure. Maybe the last 20 years of life experience under my belt will help me appreciate it more.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Seiko Sunday



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## cheesetime (Sep 21, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

It's a Blue Moon and Alpina night


----------



## antiqueaddiction (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm wearing my watch better known as #ElDiabloDiver


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Just opening today. So quick cycle with this watch.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

First damasko for me







and DAYUM THAT LUME!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Took the damasko off cos the sun came out. Change of plan lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Monday everyone!

Frederique Constant Classics Automatic FC-303MC4P6


----------



## skx389 (May 23, 2016)

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Bull Shark to kick off the work week. 
Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustMe74 (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Jorg Gray for me today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Today I wear the final version of the HMT Janata, in white.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Been a few months since i put it on the wrist. Back on a new Dassari strap today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon JDD On Canvas


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Casio 106 vintage project.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 3 with the Seiko SNZG13J1.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.......hoping to change later if the mail is kind today.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

After work it's time for a change









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Switching into a little comfy vintage for the evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Working from home today...
Right








Left









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my pilot inspired Mercer watch on a DrunkArtStraps leather tonight. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

RMD


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Old school diver goodness all afternoon and tonight...

*Citizen NY2300-09L*


























b-)​_


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251​


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Todays







Tomorrows


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

Poljot Aviator IV.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Kicking day off with this one:










Thanks for watching

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

My trusty surf companion on an orange nato: Nixon 42-20 Mismatch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

Greetings from UT Austin and a watch appropriate physic lecture about magnetism.

A recently revived Seiko 5 after upgrading the broken 7S36 movement to a NH36. Excuse the misaligned date, I accidentally installed an incompatible day wheel.


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good evening everyone

Change to this:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Still sporting my new *Dan Henry *_1939...

_


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

Night shot on my way to home


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

If I'm working of course the priority is getting the job done, deadline met. However, lurking in the background is the priority of getting out for a quick hike AKA "non-desk time". To wit:

Since I'm only five minutes from my little hiking area you've all seen a lot, well, I can afford a 50 minute diversion today. I get to the parking lot and comment to a fellow hiker, as we both are looking up at the patchy blue sky "gonna snow in a few hours". She says "really?"

Out in the wilds, no snow yet, just me and my Casio









I look back to my left and see something rolling in









On the way back, remnants of the last snow we had. Looks like snow on fur, yeah?









I head back and, just like that, it's snowing

















Back to my desk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

My latest Megir, which I thought looked great in the sun earlier today!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JustMe74 (Jan 11, 2017)

Wearing the much-maligned Helgray Silverstone... just bought it because I didn't have a green faced watch.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> First damasko for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you liking it so far? That DA37 is probably at the top of my list right now.

I'm a little worried that it glows slightly green all the time. How has your experience been?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Mido on Bas & Lokes...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Saxman8845 said:


> How are you liking it so far? That DA37 is probably at the top of my list right now.
> 
> I'm a little worried that it glows slightly green all the time. How has your experience been?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


When I first unboxed it I was quite underwhelmed. After all it's quite spartan in appearance but 5 mins of wearing and the quality is obvious and undeniable. The Matt finish is lush. The lume only makes itself apparent when the lights go out, but lasts several hours. In normal light it's just a white dial. Overall I am very impressed and it's quickly gone from potential catch-and-release to definite keeper. It's quite fussy for straps though. The one it comes on is good and distressed Brian looks good. NATO not don much for some reason. The bracelet is very expensive but if can get with the watch it's worth getting for sure. Hope that helps. I'm thinking about either a Tudor Heritage Chrono or one of the new 40mm Bremonts now .....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Still with this colorful mid-diver...

*Citizen NY2300-09L*
Got it on Nato this time.


























b-)​_


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

. Invicta Diver on a cheap NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

Happy Fat Tuesday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Bulova Snorkel II on a Bonetto Cinturini 400


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight it'll be the Borealis Bull Shark prototype on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nwing2020 (Oct 8, 2016)

Might I ask what model this is? Cheers!


----------



## McG713 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hope you're all having a great night!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Harding Jetstream HJ0602​


----------



## limitato2018 (Mar 1, 2017)

guys should i trade my patek rolex and audemar for a richard mille and then only have one watch. what do you think??


----------



## McG713 (Sep 3, 2014)

limitato2018 said:


> guys should i trade my patek rolex and audemar for a richard mille and then only have one watch. what do you think??


Hell yeah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limitato2018 (Mar 1, 2017)

thats what I'm thinking I have a Rose gold patek aquanaut travel time, yellow gold daytona, and royal oak 41mm boutique dial. Then i would trade them for an rm011 of some sort.. Just worried i will regret trading and having just 1 watch!! haha


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> When I first unboxed it I was quite underwhelmed. After all it's quite spartan in appearance but 5 mins of wearing and the quality is obvious and undeniable. The Matt finish is lush. The lume only makes itself apparent when the lights go out, but lasts several hours. In normal light it's just a white dial. Overall I am very impressed and it's quickly gone from potential catch-and-release to definite keeper. It's quite fussy for straps though. The one it comes on is good and distressed Brian looks good. NATO not don much for some reason. The bracelet is very expensive but if can get with the watch it's worth getting for sure. Hope that helps. I'm thinking about either a Tudor Heritage Chrono or one of the new 40mm Bremonts now .....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. This is very helpful. I'm hoping to be able to pull the trigger on this one in the next few months.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## John Bardwell (Mar 19, 2016)

Seiko at the rink tonight


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

Eco-drive Perpetual AT Citizen

Trimis de pe al meu ALE-L21 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Deep Blue finishing up shift.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

er no. RIchard Mille might be fancy manufacturing but they are uglier than my sister in law.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

One One more day with wearing my Seiko Sportura SSC359, before I switch to a different watch.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)

JustMe74 said:


> Wearing the much-maligned Helgray Silverstone... just bought it because I didn't have a green faced watch.
> 
> View attachment 11027802


VERY NICE GREEN Dial!


----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)

Mike_1 said:


> Today I wear the final version of the HMT Janata, in white.
> 
> View attachment 11013698
> View attachment 11013722


Nice looking classic, is it a top loader?


----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)

hongkongtaipan said:


> View attachment 11019666
> 
> 
> Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251
> ​


 Watch out OMEGA! An authentic affordable real moon watch!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

The faithful Alpnach

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm flying with this Eagle today. Zelos does make nice pieces.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Champagne Antilles prototype today.










Tapatalk ain't bad. It's just misunderstood...


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

VSA Quartz Chronograph while working at home today. Checked it against my atomic clock for the first time in over a year. It was exactly spot on.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

You own an atomic clock?


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Saxman8845 said:


> Thank you. This is very helpful. I'm hoping to be able to pull the trigger on this one in the next few months.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


You will like it. The black dial one has the cool funky yellow second hand tho lol decisions decisions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.....I'ts always fun to wear wrist art for the 1st time...so KRONOS it is....


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

191145 said:


>


Nice Debaufre  Sold mine & pics make me miss it. Don't see these often or not @ all

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Waiting on a tire rotation...


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'll be wearing the Blacklist Streetmatic on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas. Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Vintage quartz diver.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

I know its tonight but its still today. Finally had a chance to pic it. Out of the 45 watches its only 1 of 4 that had the correct date. Invicta with a Citizen Campanola movement.


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)




----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Double new Seiko watch day!

These two just arrived. Both on the large side (around 43mm), but starting to like that and both very comfortable.

I went hunting for a green Seiko Recraft, but ended up with the black one...









And that's because I found this green Seiko instead and it just screamed buy me!


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

That would be this blast from the past. Yeah, you know what it is.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It's a Naviforce day today. A big, big Naviforce day.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## adeffis (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

My Parnis. I hate to love this watch but it keeps impeccable time. +2 sec a day


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

Vintage LeCoultre Chrono ❤









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Put my Hammerhead on a green NATO. Yay or nay?




























3 LIKES


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Early morning exchange.
Started with this Vostok Amphibia...









Hmmm, looks like more snow came down last night. Yeah...









To keep the Vostok Mod theme going, I switched to this slightly warmer timepiece...

*Vostok Amphibia 420662*









Not a bad exchange...

















Have a terrific Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

adeffis said:


>


Every time I see this piece, it keeps moving up the "WANTED LIST" chart. :-! Nice piece adeffis and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Now that is style!! I love it!!



Ossamanity said:


> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## adeffis (Jan 26, 2017)

BevoWatch said:


> Every time I see this piece, it keeps moving up the "WANTED LIST" chart. :-! Nice piece adeffis and welcome to the forum.


Thank you!
I just got it and I have to say... it's a strong, heavy, simple, beautiful piece of happiness


----------



## adeffis (Jan 26, 2017)

Ossamanity said:


> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


That is SO cool, I wanna be your friend 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## g6k_br (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

adeffis said:


> That is SO cool, I wanna be your friend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Haha.
I thought all WUS members are already friends and family. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Now that is style!! I love it!!


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen BL5280-52E


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Ossamanity said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


 I have been made fun of for my sock choices. Now I am an older Dude but I don't dress, or act like a middle aged Dude.

We don't get a lot of choices to accessorize, watches and socks being a few of the only ways to do it. So you my friend brought it to the next level with your skills. I really did not dig the NATO straps to much but you my friend have turned me around..

Seriously thank you lol

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

My favorite go to. Long lasting lume and power reserve.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Henry on DAS canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


>


I really like these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Kontiki


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Still enamored with this mid-size diver, I'm trying on another sailcloth strap for it. I really like this piece. 
I wanted the new Pepsi Turtle from Seiko but the big case prevented me from getting one. 
Luckily I found this mid-size diver that suits my wrist, so the itch has been scratched.
Much more affordable, better size for me, rather uncommon now and just a classic in its own right.

*Citizen NY2300-09L*

















b-)​_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

very old screw down crown qurtz diver


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L​


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

My dad bought this watch shorty after he graduated high school in 1960. It was handed down to me a couple of years ago and it's taken on greater meaning since he passed on. I've had it serviced and intend to keep it in the family despite its inexpensive nature, it's priceless.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I have been made fun of for my sock choices. Now I am an older Dude but I don't dress, or act like a middle aged Dude.
> 
> We don't get a lot of choices to accessorize, watches and socks being a few of the only ways to do it. So you my friend brought it to the next level with your skills. I really did not dig the NATO straps to much but you my friend have turned me around..
> 
> ...


Haha.. Thank you . I'm glad i could help. 
Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

All my watches collection has been given to my family member: my brothers, my twins daughter, my father, my friends.

This is the last one I kept.........now it's getting dark in here.
Love it's indiglow feature for sure. b-)

.........Let's see how long I can live with one watch only....... ;-)

Good night everyone, hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Six-quat-deux (Aug 12, 2015)

godfather0917 said:


>


What model is this? Looks great.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

We have a seminar at work. Learning about peel & stick roofing products and how to apply them. What better to wear then a throw back to good old Marty McFly..










Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _Still enamored with this mid-size diver, I'm trying on another sailcloth strap for it. I really like this piece.
> I wanted the new Pepsi Turtle from Seiko but the big case prevented me from getting one.
> Luckily I found this mid-size diver that suits my wrist, so the itch has been scratched.
> Much more affordable, better size for me, rather uncommon now and just a classic in its own right.
> ...


*Bevo, I like that Sail Cloth. Where did you get it if I may ask? The black ones I have seen with red stitching don't have the extra horizontal stitching near the watch like that. *


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Tudor 79160 Big Block from 1990 today


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Leaving on a little mini-vacation with the family. Four days in Orlando. Have an awesome weekend, everyone!










Tapatalk ain't bad. It's just misunderstood...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Six-quat-deux said:


> What model is this? Looks great.


The new limited edition Blue Lagoon Samurai!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

If you're going to do the chrono thing you might as well do it in style.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Air Blue Chrono









I'm unsure of the orange ISO style strap. Opinions? That's part of the fun.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

RT with brown leather strap. TGIF! 














Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Citizen Skyhawk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

image free hosting


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Ok. This has got to stop now!










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## adeffis (Jan 26, 2017)

Ossamanity said:


> Ok. This has got to stop now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Don't judge. I am on vacation.


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Edox and will be posting it for sale on Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes, the martini straps made me go faster









Sent from space


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

RAM75 said:


> My dad bought this watch shorty after he graduated high school in 1960. It was handed down to me a couple of years ago and it's taken on greater meaning since he passed on. I've had it serviced and intend to keep it in the family despite its inexpensive nature, it's priceless.


 Totally understand that. Have a couple of my Dads 1970's Seiko quartz watches . Small, cheap but invaluable to me only.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

A nice gift of a nice watch. I can see why WUS loves these.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I had my SKX007 for most part of the day but since it's the weekend, it's time for affordable fun timepieces.

Still love this old friend...









but here is a good looking fun watch...












































Have a great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## HandyDad (Nov 2, 2016)

Timex Field Chrono, thanks Ebay. Para-bracelet courtesy of my 8-year old.


----------



## g6k_br (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Still reading Herodotus. It's a long book, especially when I only read it for a few minutes, after a hike, in my car. Xerxes, king of Persia, is on his way to attack Athens with an army of at least 1.7 million. I won't tell you how it ends. Maybe you saw the movie.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317​


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your weekend folks.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Vintage Gigandet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

One more once.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Just picked this up at a thrift shop. Can't go wrong for $10, now to test this out at the gym

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Otis Artix. Just got in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

CTesta said:


> Otis Artix. Just got in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sweet. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

changed bands today......


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

watchmysix said:


> RT with brown leather strap. TGIF!
> View attachment 11054282
> View attachment 11054290
> 
> ...


Love it, have the chrono version myself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Switched to this affordable hunk of a watch yesterday afternoon. Still haven't found a good reason to replace it.

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49823*

















Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


>


Your photos are really tempting me to order an SBDC031.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

thach said:


> Your photos are really tempting me to order an SBDC031.


Thanks! Love my 003 Blumo. I've also got a newer style dial 033 Blumo I'm going to put up for sale soon.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello from Calgary, Canada. Today I am enjoying my AVI-8 and a good book.
best wishes to all.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Mako on engineer bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Got this about a week ago and had it on a nato until I had time to size the bracelet today. Looks ridiculously massive in this picture, but it's not.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Glycine Combat 7 Vintage.

Finally added a no date field watch to my small collection. Love it!










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I have this brass SharkDiver on this cloudy noon. Anyone else a fan of camos?










3 LIKES


----------



## craiggroves91 (Feb 21, 2017)

My first time wearing my first automatic watch and I am in love.

Orient Bambino on a Colareb strap.

All for under $200. I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

TradeKraft said:


> Kontiki


Cool bracelet.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _I had my SKX007 for most part of the day but since it's the weekend, it's time for affordable fun timepieces.
> 
> Still love this old friend...
> 
> ...


I love that textured case.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Saga of the tiny wrist continues. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## asilker (Jan 9, 2017)

Finished some slight modification for my "summer beater" and biking watch. Minimal and satisfying


----------



## asilker (Jan 9, 2017)

asilker said:


> Finished some slight modification for my "summer beater" and biking watch. Minimal and satisfying


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

jetcash said:


> Cool bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

Wearing this Henry London for the evening.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Helbros Invincible for today.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

evening switch...

20170304_170936 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

Cozying and enjoying a movie next to the fireplace . This is a moded lume job made by Kent Park on my Hamilton Khaki King Pilot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> evening switch...
> 
> 20170304_170936 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


love it friend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sobanault (Feb 23, 2017)

Mansfield Automatica 001


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

For this week:


----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

bofff said:


> View attachment 11072866


Oh hell that's sexy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M On Canvas


----------



## vinayj009 (Mar 1, 2017)

A seiko LM 5060-7020.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Still wearing the *Dan Henry *_1939 _model...


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

My JDM Solar Panda


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

For some reason when someone asks about an all black watch I never think of this one.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Someone say all black watch?

















Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

MuckyMark said:


>


SNOW MONSTA!

I'm mulling over the idea of the all-white version.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## beansandcornbread (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dan4138 (Oct 9, 2015)

New Hodinkee strap dresses down Rodina small seconds nicely.


----------



## shippersunbound (Feb 23, 2017)

My Straton Curve chronograph









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Down in the Big Bad City, wearing my "I don't care if you steal this watch" watch.

Me and my El Cheapo Casio went here









and here









and my favorite, dingy alleys


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I love the fact you have a nato on that bad boi!! hahah I never even thought of that.



nuvostokguy said:


> Down in the Big Bad City, wearing my "I don't care if you steal this watch" watch.
> 
> Me and my El Cheapo Casio went here
> 
> ...


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

I had to just cut the Casio's resin strap off with no hope of saving anything. Judicious use of pliers cleaned out the spring bars. I had new 18mm spring bars to put in. They are really close to the watch body and, as thin as that nato is, it was a bear fitting the strap in. But worth the effort!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Brass K today.









And another episode of tiny wrist. Way past the last adjustment hole and into the perforations.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to my PADI on a drunkartstraps canvas for a late afternoon Jeep ride and errands. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

The more I wear this the more I like it.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

7002 mod


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeno:


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Almost sold this beauty. #whatwasithinking

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## sherlockholmes (Mar 1, 2017)

Good morning, Steinhart ) (+ Ocean 500 Ti in the mail  )


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

sherlockholmes said:


> Good morning, Steinhart ) (+ Ocean 500 Ti in the mail  )


It's an awesome watch


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

With me since yesterday










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Bull Shark to start the work week. 
I'm running late 
Have a great day. 
B





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Continuing the trend of the same watch for several days, so day 3 for this one.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Monday blues with a Blumo 








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

Seiko SRP777 Turtle on a ToxicNatos khaki strap. A great looking setup.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Today I am wearing an Omega watch that I purchased in the China Fleet Club, Wanchai, Hong Kong in March of 1975.
it has been serviced only once yet continues to keep time reliably. The crystal has scratches but the gold plating has resisted many years of wear and tear.


----------



## erenedip (Mar 16, 2016)

HTC One_M8 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

propnut48 said:


> Totally understand that. Have a couple of my Dads 1970's Seiko quartz watches . Small, cheap but invaluable to me only.


It's a gorgeous watch it don't have to be an expensive one to be a good un

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_A wonderful busy Monday for me. Nice to have this colorful diver with me today...

*Citizen NY2300-09L*


























Happy Monday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeftAngle (Nov 27, 2011)

My Zodiac Seawolf... Flashbacks of Vietnam


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Astor & Banks  pilot on a weathered blue
DrunkArtStraps canvas 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Dark mode with a Timex Expedition for the evening...

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49825*

















b-)​_


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antiqueaddiction (Oct 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erenedip (Mar 16, 2016)

HTC One_M8 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Loving the $25 bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Don't wear the Geckota often, but when I do, it's on canvas....


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Finally. My moonphase watch!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

Loving this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVC0002 (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Just got, love it already. Was an item from the heads up deal thread and my first compulsive buy since joining WUS.

Well first good purchase, the others were silly...









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A nice bit of green (well, more than a bit actually)


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Right now, 2nd gen Bambino 2.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Any many Mido.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen Skyhawk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_*Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chronograph Series 3*

















b-)​_


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Snorkel II...


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Doing some spring cleaning today...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I'm going to continue to enjoy my Vratislavia Conceptum for now...








but I'm already eyeballing this terrific Timex. The chrono theme will continue for the evening with the...

*Timex Monaco*


















Good evening wear with Indiglo and all...


















I'm shaking my head because this is only a Timex. 

















One of the very best Timex in my collection and I'm grateful to have it. 
b-)​_


----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Blizzard here today..... rockin the affordablest watch I gots🤔​


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)

Working Chronograph with tenths of a second!


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

Evening switch to the SRP777 Turtle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

VSA I.N.O.X. Gray with stock brown leather strap


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Change of pace from earlier.


----------



## brysterman (Mar 6, 2017)

8 years in the Navy and she's still tickin'


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

brysterman said:


> 8 years in the Navy and she's still tickin'


Welcome to the forum and thank you for your service.:-!


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Seiko Recraft, in blue. Also have a red version too. I like them because of the beveled crystals. Both have very deep bright colors in the sun. Auto only, no hand ✋ winding and no lum.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman today


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Think the bund giving it a vintage look



















We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Pantor Seahorse


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Momentum Torpedo









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Minus 20c today. We are at the final throws of winter. I couldn't resist feeling a little beachy today.





​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

My new arrival from Gruppo Gamma, SS no date Vanguard MK IV.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Hamilton Wednesday 








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

My Pulsar PX5005X1 on a cheapestnatostraps Nato:


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

2 days in a row, not even a strap change.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tissot Seastar


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I have on this affordable black beauty for today...
*
Orient Ray Raven*


























b-)​_


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

Steinhart 44 GMT arrived a few hours ago!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

When Mother Nature gives you gray and brown.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Wed., March 8th - Where is the year going already?!?

Wearing a simple fashion watch: by Vince Camuto; 38mm rose-gold on a leather snakeskin strap. 
Style # VC/5124RGGD.

Nothing fancy, but I like it:


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sold some.... And bought one!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## boxterduke (Dec 26, 2016)

Last and this week so far


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

Pre-dissection


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

boxterduke said:


> View attachment 11114834
> 
> 
> View attachment 11114842


These two photos are the same watch, just different lighting, yeah?


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

New work / yard watch


----------



## boxterduke (Dec 26, 2016)

eljay said:


> These two photos are the same watch, just different lighting, yeah?


Yes it is the same watch. The dial changes color all the time depending on the light
It is the Seiko Recraft SNKM97


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Back from a calming hike









Time to read a bit









Like I said before, maybe you saw the movie









I'm pretty sure the movie followed exactly how Herodotus called it, right down to the Spartans' final stand









Fun fact: Herodotus didn't mention anything about Xerxes being the giant that the movie portrayed, however he did mention earlier that one of the guys working for Xerxes, who was in charge of building some canal somewhere, was over 8' tall so maybe that's where the movie producers got the idea.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

boxterduke said:


> Last and this week so far
> 
> View attachment 11114786
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

Evening switch to the Scurfa Bell Diver 1. Incredible value in this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Nighthawk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Helgray Silverstone Green​


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I had my Seiko Monster on all weekend and felt the need to lighten the load today with my Seiko 5 SNX997.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## DavidUK (Jul 3, 2015)

1st Generation Vostok Amphibia 1967-1976














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Left - Vintage Citizen Wingman









Right - Samsung Gear S3 Classic on Milanese.









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

Orient Ray in blue.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*Well the cold snap continues but the sun is shining and all is good. All business today with the khaki pants to go with the Khaki on my wrist. On a side note I do not buy any of my own socks, that is reserved for nephews and neices at Christmas. Have a great Thursday!
*












​


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Oldie but goody for today, just the perfect size for me. Runs smooth, very accurate, simple and easy to read. 
Hand-wind is nice when I don't have it on so it's always ready to go. Easily one of my favorite timepiece.

*Citizen NY2300*


























b-)​_


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Tasteful, classic design. Like the strap too!

RMD


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Victorinox 241434 Maverick










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mellowturtle (Jun 7, 2016)

Nice collection of watches!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Another Timex Thursday with my NOS Timex T41151 Expedition World Time. Recently paired it with my cheap Engineer II knockoff. Hope everyone's having is good day!










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Love the Eterna


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Uhuru Impi today. A quick shot but need to get it off the rigid stock strap and put some buttery shoes on this to make it perfect.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Auto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Bulova Devil Diver for relaxing on the couch this evening with the dog


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Seiko Speedtimer 6139-7010 military dial










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445​


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Swiss Legend 
Atlantis 
1000meter
Swiss ETA 2824-2 
47.5 mm


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wearing this all week:


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

I haven't worn this one in a while.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## sherlockholmes (Mar 1, 2017)

TGIF, as "Tissot?!?! ... Great, Incredible, Fantastic!"


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

This one for me for today:








Just kidding... Suddenly, yesterday I've got it from my dad. Molnija with 3602 movement from 1986. Last time this watch was wound in 1990, before my family's emigration from USSR. Yesterday I wound it and it works!

Today my Bulova continues to follow me


----------



## komiks92 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Faromeo (Sep 23, 2016)

Back to the Zenith Pacific today, after a couple days of emergency-watching (of the Breitling variety).


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Been wearing my skx007 all week and decided to swap out the rubber strap for a bracelet.


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

Saw a Dan Henry 1970 on here last week and stupidly started investigating what it was. That lead to me falling in love with the DH 1963 which just turned up and is pictured below.

Moral of the story, don't browse threads like this if you've told your significant other you are cutting back on watches...


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Not even 10 minutes out of the package. This in person is phenomenal. Blown away by the quality


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

SWI LIMITED EDITION. 
Valjoux 7751 movement


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## guiltyspark (Aug 31, 2016)

My prototype


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Lazy quartz Friday for me.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Edox GMT Worldtimer









Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Mid day switch
It's a fun colorful watch to start the day.

*Timex Mod*









I miss the sweep though so I switched to an auto. This auto is still a bonafide F71. 
As a matter of fact, it still cost me less to put this watch together than the Timex Mod.

*Vostok Amphibia*








I like it.
Have a fantastic Friday everyone.
Don't forget to set your watch an hour ahead this weekend(DST). Spring forward, fall back.
b-)​_


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Accutron VX200
Valjoux 7750 movement


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I let my 7 year old pick out my watch today. She has good taste.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Timex catalog number 2014 2467. *20*(Marlin) *1*(Chrome Plated) *4*(Sweep) *24*(Movement)*67*(Year).


----------



## Jedi_2112 (Feb 13, 2012)

Right now I am wearing an affordable Turtle reissue.


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Getting my hands dirty today so wearing the Rangeman









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

SNJ023 from 2006 🤓









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

cman1120 said:


> Getting my hands dirty today so wearing the Rangeman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice truck. And watch too. But yeah, nice truck.


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

My moded Russian watch and moded American jacket ( iron on patches ftw)


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Latest pickup for me - very affordable and worth every penny!


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

idvsego said:


> Nice truck. And watch too. But yeah, nice truck.


Thank you! I like the watch but I admit I like my truck a lot more 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Love my Amazon warehouse AT


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Happy Friday to everyone!


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Omega 2252.50


----------



## rwbug (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Storm On DrunkArtStraps canvas 

Congrats to Borealis on selling out all 18 versions 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Ending friday with the Evant









Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko sportura SSC359 chronograph


----------



## BerryTop (Apr 23, 2014)

Squale 30atm vintage









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Back to the basics. Left one today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Coffee for lunch?


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9010-52E​


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Just a simple Roots quartz but it gets the job done. Cheers from Canada


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Debaufre Nav-B


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DavidUK (Jul 3, 2015)

Poljot Sekonda Alarm USSR









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

This one right now










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Gargamel35 said:


> Orient Ray in blue.
> 
> View attachment 11121010


Orient BluRay.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _
> Have a fantastic Friday everyone.
> Don't forget to set your watch an hour ahead this weekend(DST). Spring forward, fall back.
> b-)​_


Arizona don't need no stinkin' daylight savings!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Taking a break from divers/sports watches and going dressy for now. Tissot Carson Powermatic 80.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

.....Jacques Du Manoir.....eta 2824-2.....


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

A safe weekend to all you WUS's..........


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wearing the watch on the left ,but on a red nylon NATO. lug end to lug end measure is 45 mm.The width is 44 mm.The thickness is 12 mm.WR is 30 meters.It was less than 10 bucks at walmart it has lume on all 3 hands and indiglo shines through the numbers.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

At ECU just dropped Jade off









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Dan Henry 1963 on a Nato


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

With nothing to lose I'm trying my luck regulating and wearing these two beaters today. So far results look promising.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Stowa Classic 40mm...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Hope everyone has been having fun this fine Saturday. I hit the local bump earlier today and even got to do a little creek exploring as well. 
The day is not over as my son and his friends would like to camp outside. Might as well join them tonight with this excellent adventure bound timepiece.
*
Casio G-Shock Rangeman*

















Later folks and don't forget DST!
b-)​_


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303​


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I've only seen one other Elgin Canteen homage done better & that one cost near $700.00 IF you could find one.
:-!


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

bottoms up with russian chrono


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Debaufre C-Sar


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Vintage Sunday


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ORIENT Poseidon


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Mako XL again today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko PADI on DrunkArtStraps blue canvas for a rare Charlotte snow day, even more unexpected after two months of 60-80F days!
Have a great Sunday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I added a new member to my Timex collection on Friday, swapped some bands yesterday, and I'm enjoying this one today. I hope everyone is having a great Sunday.



















Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sea Storm On DrunkArtStraps canvas
> 
> Congrats to Borealis on selling out all 18 versions
> 
> ...


That glass bezel... Hhhngggg

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Lol two glass bezels next to each other. Love it. 


Chucho73 said:


> Ending friday with the Evant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chirv said:


> That glass bezel... Hhhngggg
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yeah. It's so cool. Can't wait for mine to land this summer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

A true beater watch and a classic!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

My Bambino hugging a tree









Dramatic sky









I finally finished Herodotus









Modern historians say there was no Herodotus before Herodotus, a guy with an eye for adventure, traveling all around the known world, asking questions and taking notes then compiling it all in documentary fashion, not in some endless poem like Homer. Of course this wasn't "The End". We still had the rise and fall of the Roman Empire, the Dark Ages, the Mongols who took over most of everywhere for awhile. And so it goes.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Aragon Divemaster


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

When your watch and board are lowkey matching ? First time going to what I consider a real mountain, Snowshoe, WV. It was amazing, especially considering the lack of a winter my neck of the woods had this year. Techne Goshawk on a cheapestnato 2 piece. Almost lost it soon after taking the pic when a bent spring bar popped out ?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## OobessionO (Oct 25, 2015)

New Addition. Much more than I expected


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Chirv said:


> When your watch and board are lowkey matching  First time going to what I consider a real mountain, Snowshoe, WV. It was amazing, especially considering the lack of a winter my neck of the woods had this year. Techne Goshawk on a cheapestnato 2 piece. Almost lost it soon after taking the pic when a bent spring bar popped out
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Great shot


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Started day like that:










Then changed to this while snapping a photo the moment minutes were changing.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Monday Evening


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis on bracelet and

The Survivor in the background 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

travelmate2440 said:


> Monday Evening


Whoa, what is it? Link? Couldn't find anything online. Me likey!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Quick, before thay all go - the Cocktail Time.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Dan Henry 1963 is going to get a bunch of wrist time


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## tbhs83 (Oct 27, 2012)

Citizen NY0054, blue dial. In lousy lighting with a lousy camera.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Might as well put this piece here as well though it pretty much lives down the basement in the winter months. 
I'm off today so I got plenty of time to invest in myself.
Still no fitbit as I just don't see the point of it yet when I still have this workout digital that's been working fine for years. 
I bought it from Walmart many years ago and I just replaced the battery for it recently and it's working good as new.

Accurate as any of my quartz digital pieces with decent easy to read screen.









Pre workout heart rate...









Cool down heart rate, and still synchronizes with my thread mill...









I guess I can say Timex helps keep me and my wallet healthy.;-)
I still haven't decided what true watch to wear for the day. 
Have a magnificent Monday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## AVC0002 (Apr 4, 2014)

Found some of those cool "coasters" in an old closet at work. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

AVC0002 said:


> Found some of those cool "coasters" in an old closet at work. Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG, a real live floppy disk!


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## sixstrings (Aug 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

My beater work watch. Trusty Timex Expedition.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Went with this simple easy going classic diver for the rest of the day.

*Citizen NY2300*

















b-)​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Feeling like crap, gonna go get some meds and Vitamine C then rest. 
I'll be wearing the Toxified Undone. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Another shot of the #BWITW









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Half of a Timex mod that, I think, went very well... Getting a decent layer of snow in Detroit. Hope everyone is having a good Monday.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

View attachment 11171057


My beater work watch. Trusty Timex Expedition.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Smiths Everest









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Roadking1102 said:


> Another shot of the #BWITW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Seiko Kinetic


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

After yesterday's spring bar ordeal, I switched it out on a cheapestnato vintage leather with a new spring bar. There used to be a mountain a couple hundred feet ahead... Winter is coming! Expecting 4-8" of snow overnight. Was about damn time!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Roadking1102 said:


> Another shot of the #BWITW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually don't like square indices but that's just sexy.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I wore this all day and then this happened.


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Sorry, wrong forum.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I wore this earlier today.It is a Vostok Amphibia it is47 mm lug end to lug end.It is 43 mm wide with crown.It is 12 mm thick.It is a hand cranker with 18 jewels wr is 200 meters.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

The Monster is out tonight.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e
​


----------



## Lrmadsen (Mar 13, 2016)

Just got this today and put the new band on it.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Starting day with this one.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Left
Seiko Honda Racing F1










Attempted Lume shot...
(Pretty poor one at that, but you get the idea).










Right
Samsung Gear S3 Classic

Active










Inactive










Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

A cold, snowy day in Toronto, means a flannel day in Toronto. And this swatch matches juuuuuuust right.










Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went with the Oris 65 42 today, seems to have become my Tuesday watch 

Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdres (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Symphony from Orient for the morning.

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Hunkered in with 2' of snow on the way...storm just started and 6'' already !!.... EDIT : I'm cooking a pork loin and the house smells great !!!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Woo Blizzard









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

Changed out of my suit and nighthawk from earlier and threw on some casual wear including this Wenger.

This thing continues to amaze me for just under 50usd. Swiss made, Swiss quartz and lume brightness that beats every other watch I own including Seiko. Nothing not to love here!


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Wearing my Padi today. I don't wear it too often, think I'll end up selling it soon.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Just got this watch today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Rocking my OS classic with the $4 bracelet from the bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

And... Another one. The mailman just brought me something new. The Timex New England TW2R22800. No Indiglo. Relatively quiet tick. Love it! Two for Timex Tuesday. Have a great day/night, all!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Blacklist on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. Time for more meds, sweats and chilling 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Greetings from Tokyo

Citizen Promaster PMD56, happily syncing with JPY radio signal.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Love my new Baume Capeland


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

New arrival alert! Loving this Alpina Alpiner Automatic 4. Beautiful watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Took a snow day from school even though the roads were clear by noon. Made pizza instead, everything homemade down to the crust and sauce. I can't get enough of this watch, worn it for the past three days.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

PADI came in today....LOVE IT


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E​


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko classic styled chronograph.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

ehansen said:


> Greetings from Tokyo
> 
> Citizen Promaster PMD56, happily syncing with JPY radio signal.


Have a great stay


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

ohh yeahhh !!



][/url]







[/url]



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

Driving to work...


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

WuStig said:


> Driving to work...


Fantastic watch. I have one as well and I'm very happy.

Today this one, had it for years, rarely gets any wrist time.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Vertigo Diver Two on a Zuludiver NATO strap.


----------



## skx389 (May 23, 2016)

My trusty 007

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Victorinox 241676.1


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

a sudden change (provoked by early delivery)


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Below freezing temps call for a sweater, it's rough after 2 months of 65-80F 

Astor & Banks on Heuerville for hump day
Cheers. B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidUK (Jul 3, 2015)

Vintage Slava made in USSR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Below freezing temps call for a sweater, it's rough after 2 months of 65-80F
> 
> Astor & Banks on Heuerville for hump day
> Cheers. B
> ...


That watch kills me everytime you post a pic of it, it is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Had to be the PADI today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jdanefrantz said:


> That watch kills me everytime you post a pic of it, it is absolutely stunning.


Thank you. It's become my favorite with the Oris. Absolutely love it and my Best Buy in a long time. Love that it's a US brand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I face the snowstorm with Citizen 2100 Titanium. We got 16'' of snow last night and supposed to received another 4'' today!


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Laco Eberstuck on an Aprell Workshop vintage strap....


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_*Debert Spectre 
*
Miyota inside









Here it is this morning.

















Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## brysterman (Mar 6, 2017)

Starting to upgrade from my workhorse Invicta Diver. (Because I cracked the crystal...)


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Time In said:


> View attachment 11187794


Kiss-kissy.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Took a snow day from school even though the roads were clear by noon. Made pizza instead, everything homemade down to the crust and sauce. I can't get enough of this watch, worn it for the past three days.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Man, now you got me all salivating and it's not even noon around here.:-d


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Wed., March 15[SUP]th[/SUP] - I hope everyone on the east coast survived Blizzard Stella and that you're not reading this from an underground bunker you snowed in to!

I'm wearing another simple fashion watch: this time, a 42mm Kenneth Cole on a silver mesh bracelet and with a rose-gold bezel and silver textured dial. Style # KC9228.

Kenneth Cole is one of my fave cheaper brands; I'm always on the lookout when I go to discount stores:


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello again,

Well change to this beauty for evening:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

That's a good looking pie!



BevoWatch said:


> Man, now you got me all salivating and it's not even noon around here.:-d


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Adding a $13.00 strap to this watched has made it back into my rotation.


----------



## nycrounders (Jan 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Bertucci In The City*

I put him on a black strap to evoke a more downtown vibe. Normally he's wearing a foliage green strap. He doesn't get out much, at least at lower altitude. He was pretty awestruck at all the tall stuff down there that wasn't trees or mountaintops.









I said, check out the cranes. He said "what's a crane?" I have a lot of 'splaining to do that's for sure.









Everything around me, everything in this shot, all new in the past 10 years or so. First time seeing it for the Bertucci.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Sea Storm proto tonight. I like the bezel, lug design and chamfers 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Lume isn't so easy with cell phone cameras.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Wearing the Bulova moon today. This is the only quartz I've ever owned, but something about having a ultra accurate quartz Chrono seems fitting. 

I love the crystal and bead blasted finish. And all the levels in the dial. It really gives the watch depth. 

Switched from my Di modell rally back to the carbon strap for a bit.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Might as well wear it for the evening. It's so light weight and comfortable on my wrist and honestly think it looks great for such an inexpensive piece.
The Indiglo for the evening can come handy but it's such an easy reader even in the dark.

*Timex T2N6349J*



























The second hand is still hitting spot on! You know, the little things that makes us happy.

















Have a nice evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I switched from my Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E to my Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph tonight.​


----------



## bunjamin (Apr 11, 2016)

Wearing my Victorinox Maverick


----------



## bunjamin (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Just finished my last assignment before much-needed spring break tomorrow. Had to write an article reaction from either The New Yorker or The Atlantic for AP English, my least favorite class (math and physics are where it's at for this soon to be engineer). However, this article about a fellow WIS on The New Yorker was an incredible read. Couldn't even fit all my thoughts on it in the page limit for once. 
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/03/20/confessions-of-a-watch-geek

Another good read that I did my previous review on: https://www.theatlantic.com/technol...re-the-last-defense-against-computers/516936/

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Kicking the day off with this one:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

6309-7040 , 1985


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

Tired, prepare for get off work


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris Diver 65 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer on DrunkArtStraps leather 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Mercer on DrunkArtStraps leather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That strap works so well with the Mercer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Back to the Kronos......have a good day !


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Quicksilver:
Wearing my Deep Blue 1,000 meter App Dvr.
Seiko Vx43 movement. Almost always accurate
to within 2 secs + per week. Most of the time
dead bang on. Waaay better'n my automatics and
hand crankers.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Robur


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That offset would drive me insane at first, but that's the coolest watch (and band!) I've seen in a while! What is it?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Jesta1988 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chirv said:


> That offset would drive me insane at first, but that's the coolest watch (and band!) I've seen in a while! What is it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Agreed!
What is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

This just in! USDM Seiko Lord Matic from the eBay coupon. Loving it already, especially on the bracelet (my first).

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

6117-6400 '70


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's been great wear for this Timex today and I'm grateful for it. 









I'm switching for the evening to a piece that I promised the original owner that I will post pictures of it when in use.
Thanks again Emil Kraeplin for this wonderful gift. I'm going to wear it tonight. My only Chinese brand timepiece and it's a beauty.

*Shanghai*



































b-)_​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just arrived.


----------



## muchodrewsto (Mar 7, 2017)

Showing the Pebble some love.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Cascais on weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas.

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunjamin (Apr 11, 2016)

How big does that wear? Definitely have eyed it in black.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

The Mako


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4302​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

This one will stay with me all day.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

bofff said:


> View attachment 11207298


Good choice, me too!


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Green for St Patrick Day. ;-)


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

Vintage Vostok Komandirskie. I'm sorry about the date, i'm not sure how to set it correctly yet (i just got the watch).


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

My Seiko Turtle SRP777 on the way back from Duarte.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Seiko 5 on a twist o flex


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Orient Ray

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Tissot 60's auto with 783 movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Gargamel35 said:


> Vintage Vostok Komandirskie. I'm sorry about the date, i'm not sure how to set it correctly yet (i just got the watch).
> 
> View attachment 11208402


As painful as it may be, there's no way around it - you have to wind it past midnight and back before 6pm and repeat as needed. Still a great watch! You should consider skinning it ? here's mine, although I'll actually be wearing the Lord Matic today (posted yesterday)









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko-man (Jun 4, 2011)

Same a yesterday, the Padi on Strapcode


----------



## Seiko-man (Jun 4, 2011)

Same as yesterday, the Padi on Strapcode


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

☘

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

'80 Sprite - case Great Britain, dial England, assembled Taiwan, but the great green strap " Made in the Republic of Ireland"
Cheers p


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Golf today!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Changed it up!!!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Happy St. Patrick's Day to everyone. Happy Friday to anyone not interested in St. Patrick's Day! I, for one, am wearing my celebratory colors. I need to get a green dial watch with 22mm lugs, or a smaller Irish flag band to fit one of my green dial watches. Have a great weekend, all!










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

This piece here, the SRP641 is one of the most affordable and best looking Seiko I have come across. The lume and dial are gorgeous with top notch finishing on bezel and case. On top of that it comes with 4R36 movement and all this for just under 300 bucks on amazon. Madness.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## privard (Feb 4, 2009)

Hamilton Jazzmaster. It's late here, so a lume shot.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happily wearing this today;


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's the weekend and it's time to put on a knock around watch.
The Shanghai has been a pleasant watch to wear last evening and this morning.

*Shangha*i









But it's time to play, might as well start changing the garb and so I'm starting by putting on one of my knock around affordable.
*
Vostok Komandirskie K-35*
This watch is my most affordable Vostok. For around $65 delivered I get an automatic with hand-wind and around 30 hrs. PR. 
This also happens to be one of my most accurate watch in the whole collection, surprises me every time I check it. It's been consistently 5 sec+/day, I'm quite impressed.


















Have a great weekend everyone!
b-)​_


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A CASIO tough solar runners watch.I popped the strap off (accidentally, but i couldn't put it back on)while shooting at the range about a year ago so i have it on an 18mm black nylon 1 pc strap. Lug end to lug end measurement is 51 mm.Width is 47 mm measured at the buttons.The thickness is 14 mm.It is very light and does not wear big.The dial is 32 mm.I think it was 15 bucks on clearance at Wal Mart.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Been thinking about cheap submariner homage watches
Then I remembered that I bought this ages ago and never wore it








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Wearing my *Dan Henry *_1939 _model while anticipating the arrival of his _1963 _model tomorrow...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HAGWE everybody, from me, the Barracuda, and the C3 (the mango in the background ain't got nuthin' to say).










Tapatalk ain't bad. It's just misunderstood...


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*St. Patricks Day watch*









Going up









Group workout









This stage is gonna be bursting with music all season. Search "Red Rocks 2017" to see the lineup. They used to have a nationwide contest "name your favorite outdoor music venue" and Red Rocks won so many times they took it off the list of choices and just called it "The Red Rocks Award"









Which came first, the white side or the brown side. And...how?


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro B dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI on DrunkArtStraps canvas to begin the weekend 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Decided to switch it up a little and wear the Expedition today









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm feeling bullish today

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Parnis Flieger 44mm


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Deleted- wrong thread


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)




----------



## blueboy85 (Nov 7, 2013)

2nd gen Seiko Monster on a yellow-black nato:


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

The seiko is having some problems so it will be off the wrist until I can fix it or get it serviced. In in the meantime, while most were celebrating St. Patty's, the fam was celebrating med school residency match day with my sister at this amazing $11 unlimited sushi place.

...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Sun019 on a sunny day


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko srp641k1


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Good morning from Seattle.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Breakfast with my little buddy this morning. The babies came yesterday for a sleepover at grandma and grandpa's house 

Kept the PADI on and will switch later
Have a great Saturday. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Seiko SUN019


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Today I am wearing this gem from Casio. Keeping perfect time since the DST change. Just beautiful and great craftmanship. 
EFR-545BD-7BVCF
20170318_112000-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

It's almost THAT time at the laundromat! 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Project SKX777









David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

jeggo said:


>


Model #? Been searching for this dial. Discontinued or LE, I'm afraid of.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

If General Schwarzkofp had Casio, he wouldn't need two watches. Kabul time at 6.

More 📷 of ⌚ on Insta📨


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

My cheapie Gruen on a NATO getting some sun for the first time in awhile









Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

It is 40 mm lug end to lug end it is 39 mm with the crown. It is 12 mm thick.The lugs are 18 mm.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Scuba Dude before mod parts come in.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)

jetcash said:


> Model #? Been searching for this dial. Discontinued or LE, I'm afraid of.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


It's the SRP455 Seiko 100th Anniversary LE. Got this when it was released back in 2013.

Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

disco, disco


----------



## Capicu1978 (Mar 15, 2017)

K1


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445​


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Sharkin with tha wife









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Bulova A-15 re-release and game night. Gotta love that elevated domed sapphire.









...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

The Controversial SBBN015 homage. So what's the difference between the real deal ?
Double dome vs Single dome
Hardlex crystal vs Sapphire crystal
300m WR vs 200m WR
7C46 Quartz vs 4R35/NH35 automatic
Lumibrite vs "not so bright" lume
$869 vs $156


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Breakfast with my little buddy this morning. The babies came yesterday for a sleepover at grandma and grandpa's house
> 
> Kept the PADI on and will switch later
> Have a great Saturday.
> ...


DAMN that strap looks sharp with that watch. Where did you get the canvas strap ? Been looking for one a while now !

Cheers

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Emrejagger said:


> DAMN that strap looks sharp with that watch. Where did you get the canvas strap ? Been looking for one a while now !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


Thanks. 
It's a DrunkArtStraps canvas 
[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC Military


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

Recased dial in a pop pilot case so it's a minimalist watch with sapphire and screwdown crown at the end.


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Playing with my balls.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Still not digging on these hands. 









Ordered a c3 snowflake set from Dagaz. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Gotta admit that it looks good.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Maxmoro said:


> Recased dial in a pop pilot case so it's a minimalist watch with sapphire and screwdown crown at the end.


Nice clean looking piece but I'm not familiar with the brand. Is that logo spelled "CHEAPO" or "OCHEAP", either way my f71 brain has been piqued.;-):-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started Sunday with the Scurfa D1 PVD automatic diver on a black Toxicnato 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfone (Dec 10, 2011)

New Ray ii









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_First off I hope everyone is having a great weekend so far. I certainly feel blessed today as my bestie and I got to spend a couple of hours out on the field.
Out with us today is one of my old affordable knock around field watch.

*Wenger Terragraph*
Here it is when it was new...


















and here it is today.


















oh, oh...lol!


























I'd say we had a good time. Sometimes it's just the simple things, like spending time with family and love ones. Blessed.
b-)​_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Still not digging on these hands.


Couldn't stop cringing at the hands. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Afternoon switch to the Cascais blue prototype on a whiskey Horween leather from Art 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

BevoWatch said:


> Nice clean looking piece but I'm not familiar with the brand. Is that logo spelled "CHEAPO" or "OCHEAP", either way my f71 brain has been piqued.;-):-!


It's cheapo, but they seems to have changed to chpo now and changed the size of the watch, mine was 42mm. (https://chpobrand.com/product/cheapo-watch-harold-brownwhite/) I have used the dial and movement from the cheapo watch and the rest from a pop pilot watch I had lying around. (Fliegeruhr POP-PILOT® JFK, New York)

As I already had black dial watch of good quality I decided to make the switch, anyway I can go back since it was a direct fit between the 2.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

New strap combo as I try to find the right one
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-415B-8FC9-F4CF4B207D88_zpsusn0ffpf.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Maxmoro said:


> It's cheapo, but they seems to have changed to chpo now and changed the size of the watch, mine was 42mm. (https://chpobrand.com/product/cheapo-watch-harold-brownwhite/) I have used the dial and movement from the cheapo watch and the rest from a pop pilot watch I had lying around. (Fliegeruhr POP-PILOT® JFK, New York)
> 
> As I already had black dial watch of good quality I decided to make the switch, anyway I can go back since it was a direct fit between the 2.


Ha, ha, alright, alright, alright. Thanks man.:-!


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

Just got this Parma 100 with tritium tubes....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Winding down the weekend with a cool quartz diver. One of the best looking diver offering from Casio in my honest opinion.
*
Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator*


















Great for the evening because it can do this...








b-)​_


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Just wore this old thing today...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

AT homage week with the Seagull



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Harding Jetstream HJ0602 on WatchGecko vintage Italian leather strap​


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Getting ready for bed.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

This one today:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## DJMCUK (Jan 25, 2017)

Blank dial...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Miidel (Feb 28, 2016)

Thinking of switching the dial for a no-date one x)


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Santa Fe prototype.




























You tap the talk. Do you wap the walk?


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

docvail said:


> NTH Santa Fe prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very nice! Clean lines and great contrast between the bezel and the white dial/black indices.

Available to the unwashed masses (me)?

RMD


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bob Duckworth said:


> That is very nice! Clean lines and great contrast between the bezel and the white dial/black indices.
> 
> Available to the unwashed masses (me)?
> 
> RMD


Yes. We plan to start pre-orders next month, with delivery targeted for June/July. Subscribe to the Janis Trading email newsletter for the latest updates.

You tap the talk. Do you wap the walk?


----------



## adeffis (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)

Benrus 113







[/URL]


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Genuine Leather Fan


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko 7A28-7030 acquired 3 hours ago.....


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello

Afternoon change:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I replaced the comfortable bracelet for this Timex with a leather strap last night just to see how it looks.

*Timex T2N634 9J*


















That looks good enough I thought. So here it is at work right now...

















Alright, alright, alright.:-!
Have a magnificent Monday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Just got my 20% eBay impulse buy....love it already. You can dress it up, or down.










Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Изпратено от моят GT-I9505


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

Being my largest watch at 42.5mm diameter and 50.5mm lug to lug with a 6.5" wrist, I was close to selling this watch. After recently putting it on the fully brushed bracelet, it is now definitely a keeper. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Starting my day with coffee in an Airport lounge and a Samsung Gear S3 Classic on milanese...









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blacklist on charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ray.neuman (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Newest kid on the block!

20170320_205243-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I wore this today.It is 13 mm thick by 38 mm wide.It is 43 mm lug end to lug end.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Zeppelin 7640-4 on a rainy day.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yellowtrace (Nov 28, 2014)

Junghans 34mm

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317​


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Precision today:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Seiko SRP653 50mm diameter


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Quartz week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hawai'ian kona coffee and my work day watch.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

This'n.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Desk diving with a Vic DM 500









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Citizen "Chandler" BM8471-01E on a Ritche calf's leather strap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deaumar Ensign


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Movado Museum Classic.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Repeat: Tag on Geckota w/better pics


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Dan Henry 1963


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

One big Orient watch


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

New flightmaster....Traded with fellow member.. Put on a new strap from geckota









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

NTH Nacken Vintage Blue

A


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdres (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wearing this today.It is 43 mm lug end to lug end The width is 41 mm with the crown and the thickness is14 mm.Wr is minimal this is a boys dive style watch not a diver. The back is ss.I am guessing the case is base metal. The lugs are 18 mm.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Miidel said:


> Thinking of switching the dial for a no-date one x)


Best idea ever.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Sinnko snk556

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Research papers and coffee are my themes of today; good news is at least I can write them from home









Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Saga of the tiny wrist continues. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I know it's just a Timex and I have so many other fine watches to choose from but if it looks good and it gets the job done, I wear it.
The beautiful and super affordable...

*Timex T2N634 9J*


















b-)​_


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*It's a dark and murky day*









But that's OK. Everything is brighter when I'm in the middle of a good book


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Cascais proto on a DrunkArtStraps Horween leather strap. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438​


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

This alarm watch.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: It's a dark and murky day*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Started the day with the Astor & Banks on a custom blue Heuerville strap.

Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Athelen (Dec 28, 2015)

Visitor Duneshore with a dark navy ostrich strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Time to walk ? the Kinetic dog. Love the look of the blue dial but hate having to always give it attention or it dies. Love ❤/hate relationship. Should have bought the Bulova Seastar in blue , was the same price. Next time I'm at Costco&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

Working with high pressure equipment


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Glycine Combat 6 in blue.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

propnut48 said:


> View attachment 11263338
> 
> 
> Time to walk ? the Kinetic dog. Love the look of the blue dial but hate having to always give it attention or it dies. Love ❤/hate relationship. Should have bought the Bulova Seastar in blue , was the same price. Next time I'm at Costco&#8230;&#8230;..


Makes me wonder if you could connect a kinetic or automatic to your dogs collar to power it when its not on your wrist. Or lash it to the baby stroller wheel.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Desk gator. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Change to this. New black strap.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Is my Vostok high suspended? Really?








;-)


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_
Way back Wednesday for me.




Listening to some old classic 80's tunes and sporting an old classic diver in the...

*Citizen NY2300*



































Good stuff:-!.
Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> 
> Started the day with the Astor & Banks on a custom blue Heuerville strap.
> 
> ...


I think that DrunkArts strap compliments that one better... I've said it before, I freaking love that watch.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Continuing a quartz themed week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Desk diving with the PADI


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jdanefrantz said:


> I think that DrunkArts strap compliments that one better... I've said it before, I freaking love that watch.


Thanks. I love it too. Strap friendly too.

This is a Heuerville strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I could have saved some money and just got the sterile Navigator but the USMC version looks so much nicer.


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Ball Engineer II GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Roy Hobbs said:


> Makes me wonder if you could connect a kinetic or automatic to your dogs collar to power it when its not on your wrist. Or lash it to the baby stroller wheel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


 Ha Ha , old for babies and it weights more then my dog.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

23120


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Dan Henry* model _1963 _today...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Sea Storm prototype on DRunkArtStraps canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi










Thanks for watching

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

SUN023 on a warm evening


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Tudor on new strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning guys
I am wearing the Mercer pilot on a Toxicroo today. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Dagaz Mod on Alpha Shark strap!

Have a good one...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Debert Bathyscaphe


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Dan Henry on some canvas


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

The work day is almost gone


----------



## TroyOnTime (Feb 21, 2017)

the Bulova "royal oak"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Slightly blurry steering wheel shot of the Nth Tropics Azores Mint prototype, on loan from Heir Docvail. Initial impression: order one if you haven't already. This one is another home run. I can't wait for my Antilles to be delivered next month!


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Change of watch for the evening. Change to blue canvas as well.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Got home to be greeted by my first watch from Amazon so I sized the bracelet double quick and stuck it on my wrist.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Apollon w/ brass bezel option today


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Thu., March 23[SUP]rd[/SUP] - I actually wore this yesterday, but completely forgot to come see you guys :-d

Wearing a 40mm silver Invicta from the 'Corduba' line. I had been wanting to try out a crown protector for a long time, but all the ones I saw where either too big or just not in a style I liked. This one was perfect as I got it for dirt cheap ($59), it hasa plain face/dial (I don't like a lot going on with a watch) and I could switch to a strap (I already had a lot of watches on a bracelet and I was wanting a grey strap watch). Style # 14826:


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Afternoon switch to finish the day. Thoroughly enjoyed this colorful affordable diver for today, a great daytime piece.

*Citizen NY2300-09L*









For the evening and for the rest of the day with family and furry friends I'm switching to this very affordable...

*Casio AE1200WH Illuminator a.k.a. Casio Royale*









It can do this for the evening, so I'm cool with that.

















Keepin it real.
Anyway, enjoy the rest of Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The big kahuna of Expeditions

20170323_183413 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Henry on a Crazy Horse SNPR strap tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Debert Bathyscaphe


Love it! Never heard of this brand before so I was hoping it would be affordable enough for me but wasn't expecting it to be THAT affordable - and therefore only 5 atm. 😕 the hunt continues for a pretty but affordable dive watch.


----------



## TroyOnTime (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Just got my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1 two days ago and decided to wear it tomorrow. It is the brother of another Victorinox watch I've had for some time. I saw a really good deal on this black faced model and couldn't pass it up. Another plus was the two really nice nylon straps, one with the colors that pick up the accent colors of the watch.















Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681
​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zodiac Sea Wolf 53










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Today Seiko and Dolan - El Toro










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Damasko Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

Momentum for Friday noon. And new shoes for Bulova for evening swap


----------



## trueairspeed (Mar 13, 2017)

Moin!


----------



## trueairspeed (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh, sorry, probably the wrong watch for this thread, saw a few Rolex, did no further research and got carried away...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF. 
Wearing my Alpina Startimer Chrono on a beautiful Crazy Horse SNPR leather strap for #PilotFriday. 
Have a great day! 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Here's my new-to-me Pininfarina G-2000 G-Shock. Loving the Ferrari throttle cable strap


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I recently decided to keep a watch that I got a little over a year ago and never wore. The Parnis ceramic bezel driver (not sure if it has an official name) is powered by a Miyota 8215, and it keeps excellent time so far. It's currently running at about +5 seconds/day. I'm really glad I didn't sell it. I think I'll relume it at some point, though, because the dial lume is terrible. Have a great Friday, all!



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

My "Blue Smurf" jumped outta the box and asked for a ride...I couldn't say no. Have a safe weekend !


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF.
> Wearing my Alpina Startimer Chrono on a beautiful Crazy Horse SNPR leather strap for #PilotFriday.
> Have a great day!
> B
> ...


.......verrrry nice hook up...as usual. Even them nicely polished wing tips match !!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TroyOnTime (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time In said:


> .......verrrry nice hook up...as usual. Even them nicely polished wing tips match !!


Thank you. These wing tips are reaally cool. They're a bulkier and more causal model, love them. They are the chromexcel Almnus from Allen Edmonds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Testing out the prototype NTH Antilles Black










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Gotta love Oris


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Zero days until Friday. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


I really like this watch. If I had the funds I'd have one too. Like to see it on an orange nato. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Orient Mako =]


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Timely decision said:


> I really like this watch. If I had the funds I'd have one too. Like to see it on an orange nato. Congrats and enjoy.


Thanks! Not a NATO, but is orange.


----------



## zlatan.ib (Mar 23, 2017)

In love with this watch.


----------



## kevisan (Nov 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Project SKX777 on wrist today









David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Long time favorite - Helson 45mm Bronze Diver on Swiss ammo.....


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Stil love this beater Serket. Comfy and inexpensive.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## TroyOnTime (Feb 21, 2017)

jonathanp77 said:


> Testing out the prototype NTH Antilles Black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty. Love the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Picked this Vostok Komanderskie up in the Sales Corner for $20.00. I changed out the cracked crystal and added a new set of gilt hands, smooth bezel, and larger domed crown. It is keeping fantastic time for such a vintage watch!


----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

Mido Multifort 1939

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jonathanp77 said:


> Testing out the prototype NTH Antilles Black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That's super hot and that bracelet looks fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko PADI on DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight. 
Have a great weekend. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183​


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7c43-7010


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

Today kicking off with Suunto:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

Enjoying the lazy Saturday with my little princess (2.5 years old). My three other children spending their time somewhere out the home


----------



## aldirahmanp (Mar 25, 2017)

Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Just built this Hamilton Khaki a few days ago; and the 2824-2 is keeping perfect time!


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Change to this:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. That's super hot and that bracelet looks fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes the fit and finish of the case and bracelet is top notch 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zlatan.ib (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## zlatan.ib (Mar 23, 2017)

zlatan.ib said:


>


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

Finally got this in the mail yesterday. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's almost as if the 264 knew it was going to be the sunniest, warmest day of 2017 in Yorkshire.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Good morning fellow WUS'ers.










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

picked up from the UFO ;-)


----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

Today a Vintage Tissot Millionaire Automátic










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L53 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SNDA83P1 - the first Seiko I bought.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Spring is slowly springing*

We dodged a major snowstorm a few days ago by a few degrees and some miles off the main storm track, so it just rained pretty good. After weeks of dry it was welcome.









These two Kestrels were turning lazy circles high up pretty far away.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Is that a spotting platform in back?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roy Hobbs said:


> Is that a spotting platform in back?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


No they are Power Poles.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Jumping on the Glycine bandwagon ^^


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Dan Henry* model _1963_. I'm like a little kid with a new toy about this one. I simply refuse to take it off. I've been _sleeping_

with it on under the guise of "I'm just breaking in the strap."

What a bargain, though. Absolutely stunning attention to detail, especially at $230. I already know that it's gonna be a

front-runner in the rotation for years to come.



















*BONUS!!* Pretty spyplane on the back! SIGH...I am a child.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Haven't worn this one in a while. Decided to give it some wrist time.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H​


----------



## aldirahmanp (Mar 25, 2017)

Steinhart OVM MK2.5










Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Kicking day off with this one:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Trying out the NATO that came with my *Dan Henry* model _1963_. Comfy.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cobra De Calibre Crossfire On Canvas


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Lazy Sunday


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Started for the Blue Jays in 66'  000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Athelen (Dec 28, 2015)

I









Mercer voyager

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

1969 Bulova Wrist Alarm


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the PADI today, it's been in this blue canvas for some time now as I haven't found a better strap for it. They seem made for each other 
Have a great Sunday. B









Turbo photobomb 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Change.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex black MOP


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

Seiko 5, automatic









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Vostok Amphibia SE today


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ZeBenz1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

My latest:









Swapped the NATO for this ColaReb:










And of course, the requisite lume shot:


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dropping Z at church after a family walk in the rain at the greenway with the Scurfa DiverOne PVD auto.. not even scared. 
Cheers. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Enjoying this new arrival.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*It was a dark and stormy day...wait...another one?*

Cloudy, spitting rain...perfect for a hike









My Casio MDV-106. I don't wear this much, I'm too busy wearing my automatics to keep them wound. But I thought it was going to dump on me so why not wear a 200m quartz beater?

The small side ditches are all thawed out, not yet running with irrigation water









Back to my car and...what else...reading. Just noticed the date on this watch is a few days behind (February comes to mind). Like I say, I don't wear it that much and hadn't noticed









This Casio, IMHO, is the best $35 watch you can buy. 200m, screw down crown, the seconds hand lines up perfectly with the seconds indices, you break it (tough to imagine) you buy another one for $35. There is no "servicing". Win/win/win/win


----------



## gzervali2006 (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Evening bezel swap.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Good choice!

It seems our tastes are similar eh 










Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

cman1120 said:


> Good choice!
> 
> It seems our tastes are similar eh
> 
> ...


Yeah  Thank you


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Today this timepiece:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Al Faromeo (Sep 23, 2016)

It's the Tissot Chrono again today.
Need to change that strap back to the rallye I think, with the sun out, the roof of the Alfa goes off and the rallye strap just fits.

Today, it's still on the blue lizard my eldest daughter gave me.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Longines Ultronic RR Approved......around 1970


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

upload photo


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris to start the week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Still one of my favorites in the collection










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Good morning folks!


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Right now, my Laco Valencia


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

PADI to start the week.


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

Something hard to break !!!

Trimis de pe al meu ALE-L21 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

freddyb said:


> Lazy Sunday


Miss this one!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

A 70 years old Elgin deluxe Driver type mechanic.










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L53 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Prototype NTH Antilles Black










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Chose the blue before realizing it must be Monday. Last day of spring break, it's crunch time to finish the yearbook.

...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Got my new A9 1200 today! Very happy. Now I have something to compliment my NTH with. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Dug out my rarely seen mint Phillip Watch-Rafter. Powered by a 7750...10ATM  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 







........






........






........






........


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

$12 Chinese diver. Took it off the rattly folded link bracelet (which was comfortable) and put it on a rubber strap.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm a big fan of blue AR coating on black dials. It can really make some watches look very cool


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

MuckyMark said:


>


This monster is black, right? Cuz, I'm secretly hoping it is blue.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Turbo photobomb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turbo is silently judging you.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Miss this one!


Great strap!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Dan Henry 1970










Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Today's new arrival...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This
it is 10 mm and a hair thick and 49 mm lug end to lug end.It is 42.5 mm wide.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#UndoneMonday with the Paul Newman Urban Chrono. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

New hands and a 20mm paisley strap on 22mm lugs. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Again.


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Monday night at my favorite eye-talian joint ( I'm Italian so I can bust on myself ) in town....enjoying a glass of Barbera with my Trier....waiting on my oldest to finish her dance class....


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

CMFord said:


> 1969 Bulova Wrist Alarm
> 
> View attachment 11307626


Killer watch.....absolutely killer....


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Yesterday:


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Camo today


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

busted out my SKXA35 for the first time in a couple months..


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

craigmorin4555 said:


>


Just heard of this brand, the sealion is now on my list for possible first divers! Lovely. Here's my evening switch to the Bulova A-15. Bleaching the FSociety logo from Mr. Robot on a hoodie.








Think it came out pretty noice for my first try.

...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

My $15 Casio 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183​


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all










Thanks for watching

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Skx009 with shark mesh strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchodrewsto (Mar 7, 2017)

rameezhanslo said:


> Skx009 with shark mesh strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting second hand mod... did you do that yourself?
I'm expecting a 175 in 2 days- quite excited!


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

G9300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Padi turtle Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning everyone,

Today I'm wearing the Mercer pilot watch on a chocolate Toxicroo nato. I like this combo.

Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo on a gray ToxicNato.


----------



## Miidel (Feb 28, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing the PADI today, it's been in this blue canvas for some time now as I haven't found a better strap for it. They seem made for each other
> Have a great Sunday. B
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Australian Shepherd?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Miidel said:


> Is that a Australian Shepherd?


Yes. He is a red tri and I also have black/blue Merle Aussie. Love them. They are truly part of our family.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another Orient joins the team. The dint in my wrist looks massive in this pic for some reason.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Aevig Balaur SE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Loving the hands. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Trusty Citizen perpetual E870


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Affordable knurly goodness with the...

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph *


























b-)​_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Over 10+ yrs since wore my REACTOR-Heavy Water. Only digital I own !!  0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000






....






....






....






....


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Mr Jones Last Laugh (Tattoo Edition) - wore it today to start the Most Useless Watch thread in the Public forum.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I wore one of my Expedition Military Chronograph to start the day and just now switched to my latest affordable. 
I just can't seem to take this new one off, I've been wearing the last few days as a matter of fact. So simple, so easy to read and this one also hits all the markers spot on.
Started with this today...









and just switched back to this very affordable just now...

*Timex T2N634 9J*

















Keepin it real.
b-)​_


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

My new Tissot


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## muchodrewsto (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

USA v Panama, guess who I support?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E​


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Evening switch to the DH 1963


----------



## Damascus8 (Aug 14, 2013)

This came in the post and is now on the wrist...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

I guess in this room brown strap would work better. ;-)










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Ouroboros Titanium 002/150 piece.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hump day with the Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Air Blue Chrono









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That has such a clean look but I think the dial being like that would bug the hell out of me. Very interesting piece


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi again










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

Omega Seamaster 200m pre-bond era,









from iPhone 6S using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Hump day mid day switch.

This Dan Henry is no doubt a great looking watch and I thoroughly enjoyed wearing it this morning.

*Dan Henry 1963*









Here is another even more affordable quartz that's just as good looking and I'm lucky enough to have one and enjoy...

*Techne Merlin Pilot*


















I think this will get me through the hump.








Hope everyone is having a wonderful Wednesday.
b-)​_


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Bulova BA11 Snorkel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Davosa right now.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

The most respected $40 watch in the world...


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

New arrival! Glycine Combat Sub Goldeneye. Came on the NATO instead of the leather backed canvas strap. I think I may replace with PVD mesh or leather strap. Very comfortable size.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Combat 7 SB
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-44A5-9B3D-D2FD11872600_zpskmthhbp7.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight's selection is the Dan Henry dual-crown auto diver on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
have a good evening. 
Brice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Back to my newly acquired Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1 tomorrow. I have wanted this watch and strap for quite a while and now that I have it, it does not disappoint. The strap, one of two that came with the watch, the other is soild black, is very high quality. It is in a totally different league from any NATO straps that I have owned.








​


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Double post. Please delete.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Wed., March 29th - I hope you all are doing well b-)

Wearing an old Croton. This was from a period about a decade or so ago when they were putting out really cool pieces. Then they just...stopped, haha. I think this was around when Invicta started being super-big and poor Croton got lost in the race. I hope they can get back to a good spot as I've always really liked Croton.

This is style # CC31121:


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

007


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

T49895


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pagani Design 1111 on a super-comfy burgandy band from Watchbandit. Had a problem with the watch-end of the band rubbing against the case but, fixed it with curved spring bars.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

This one.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Samsung Gear S3 Frontier today.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ajsthe3 (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Dirskie day.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi again.

Afternoon change.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Indian lunch today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

Seiko 5, Japan movement.









Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L53 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Slow day at the office with the PADI, Star Wars trinkets and my old 
Ingersoll-Trenton pocket watch


----------



## blueboy85 (Nov 7, 2013)

My tuna homage (love the fish at 12 o'clock)


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

HAGDE!


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

Same watch on new strap (today received 5 new straps from Cheapest NATO Straps)


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

The joy of a new watch


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_
I've really enjoyed wearing my Bulova this morning, however...

*Bulova Accutron II 96B253* 









I can't help but notice this project watch that I did last year.
Definitely an affordable that punches way above its entry point after all is done. Some may think its a bit blingy 
and I can understand since it certainly not my style but I like how this piece turned out. 
Its unique to me and it gets the job done so I wear it.

*
Modded Vostok Amphibia 420335*


















This very affordable piece isn't so bad looking in my humble opinion...








Hoping everyone is having a terrific Thursday.
b-)​_


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Got this today as a trade. Was thinking I would just flip it.... after putting it on I'm digging it!!! Loving the larger watch face than the seiko divers that are most of my collection. May be a keeper though only time will tell.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

A Swiss Made Invicta 11602 Bolt Reserve. This thing has unbelievable battery life. Finally changed it after 5 years. Has a Rhonda 5040.D. Pawn shop find for $65.also have a teak bracelet and dial PD 0164 with the same movement. 4 yrs and still ticking 1sec at a time. Big , heavy and cool. 200M wr. Both have been to the Bahamas as well as my 8926


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Extra points if you've eaten here. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Trying this Hadley Roma "Luminox Style" strap on the DC-4:


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

So, while downtown today I dropped by our State Capital Building. Every room was bustling with activity, of the political kind. Deals being discussed, groups of suits earnestly making their points (sorry, I don't even own a suit). I don't really feel out of place downtown but it sure is a different world in this political environment than my day to day life.

















When I returned I figured it was time to get back to my world









And read some politicking from 2400 years ago


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am wearing the Borealis Cascais prototype on bracelet.

Have a good evening. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Victorinox Inox Red


----------



## Wat394f (Mar 3, 2017)

Camel Trophy, i love it!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008​


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Miidel (Feb 28, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yes. He is a red tri and I also have black/blue Merle Aussie. Love them. They are truly part of our family.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, indeed they are. I have one aswell(profile pic) 
______________________________
Rocking this badboy today


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

Right now


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

The best 200m analog diver under 50 bucks, period.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

0830 on the nose.
BTW, I'm thinking of brassing out the bezel.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

My other pawnshop find. Luck it fit as it didn't have the other links. Purchased for $65.so far 4 years and the battery is still strong. Says the Rhonda 5040.D has about a 4 to 5 year lifespan. My other had 6 yrs on it before it double ticked. I still peruse my local pawnshops to see what they have.


----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

My Tissot


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Crappy day in New England....but we're used to it !!  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 






0000000000000000000000


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

I'll Add to this. Orient Pepsi Mako Gen 1. I've been wearing it for almost 3 weeks straight now... I know, Crazy.


----------



## Miidel (Feb 28, 2016)

jetcash said:


> 0830 on the nose.
> BTW, I'm thinking of brassing out the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Oh you should!  If you don't like it, they're really cheap on the bay


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Atomic time, solar and durable


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF everyone. 
Wrapping up my work for today and getting ready to spend some quality time with the family. 
Daughter will then head on out for a sleepover and my son will head on out for a scout pow wow. 
My lady and I will have the night for ourselves and that's a good thing. 
I've made a reservation for dinner already so it's just a matter of finishing up.
I really enjoyed my Orient Ray Raven for the today but for dinner I think a dressier watch might be in order.

*Orient Ray Raven 1st Gen*









I thought about my Seiko SARB033 and my Orient Star Classic but I opted for this rarely worn affordable...
*
Casio Edifice EF-509L-1AVEF*



























Not a bad looking piece and just a nice change-up.

















Have a fantastic Friday and weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HAGWE EVERYBODY!









This talk was packed by weight, not by volume. Some settling may occur during tapping.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

My first impulse buy.........in a while.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my old trusted G-Shock GW-M5610 atomic and solar watch to start the weekend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*New watch day!
Dan Henry 1947


























*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Iconik 3 MWW


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

[/URL
[URL=http://s858.photobucket.com/user/castlk/media/Deep%20Blue%20Pro%20Sun%20Diver%20III%201K/IMG_2346_zpse11883b7.jpg.html]


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Blue vintage 'Dirskie with an evening vespers switch to the A-15 on its stock strap. Haven't worn it like that in a while, even though it's very nice and comfy. One of the few perks of attending a religious academy include getting to dress up at least a few times every weekend.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e​


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Come on Sounders!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e​


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PolWatch Diver, snow, snow and snow again this morning.... HAGWE guys!


----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> PolWatch Diver, snow, snow and snow again this morning.... HAGWE guys!


. Nice!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice day here, albeit a tad chilly. 32°/0°


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

----------------------------------------------------------------

Sent from a distance, using strategically timed puffs of smoke and some slightly annoying clicking sounds.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Armida A7 on ammo.....


----------



## OMGZILLA (Jul 3, 2016)

April Fools, so fooling the world with my one and only homage watch, brass hornlug Panerai fakie. Still snow on April 1st...ugh, jokes on me!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

My new Casio Edifice


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Seiko skx007









Изпратено от моят GT-I9505 с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Victorinox Maverick 241441 dual time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_
Super Saturday everyone! I'm kicking off my day with my very own affordable...

*Modded Vostok Amphibia *













































Did the mod meself just so you know...








Have a great Saturday everyone!
b-)​_


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

Seiko Saturday


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

abujordan said:


> Come on Sounders!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Go, sounders! Hehe. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Almost THAT time at the laundromat. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Put this together using a 6498 clone as the base. Decided to wear it today.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This vintage Timex today..........cheers p

spot the mod


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

No April fools joke when removing 2'' of ice, sleet & snow off car this morning. Gotta love the Northeast...be safe.  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

Old Seiko 5, Japan movement. In my Kia with my Huawei phone... All Asian today









Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L53 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> This vintage Timex today..........cheers p
> 
> spot the mod


Seconds hand?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

For now...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I like lume. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Some watch and car p o r n FTW.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Bulova Marine Star Chrono on a Bond NATO









Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Dan Henry *_1947

_


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

guspech750 said:


> Some watch and car p o r n FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terminator swapped Marauder?

I think you're my new best friend.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

The go to Ball NEDU...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Anyone else matched their socks to their watch today? No? Just me I guess.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Overcast but at least the snow is gone for now and the trail is dry. My bud and I went for a run.
*
Timex Heart Rate Monitor Watch*









Just less than a mile to go and finishing strong...









I've lost 12 pounds since Xmas doing this(mostly on the threadmill), amazing how that works.
This Timex has come in handy over the years.








Have a great Saturday and weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

matlobi said:


> Terminator swapped Marauder?
> 
> I think you're my new best friend.


LMAO! So very close my friend. I do own a Marauder but I performed an Eaton swap from the 03-04 Cobra onto the factory Marauder motor. So I don't have the forged bottom end of the Cobra. I have the other goodies from the Cobra since the Marauder motor and Cobra motor share the same architecture. But it still makes 500hp at the crank with stock exhaust.

Plus I installed larger front & rear sway bars, tubular rear control arms, swapped the 3.55 gear for a 4.10 gear, 31 spline Cobra rear differential and axles. I J-mod the transmission, I installed 6 piston 13" Wilwood brakes on the front. Phew....LOLzzzz

I do have in my basement Naake QA-1 adjustable springs and shocks, headers and a better driveshaft to install if I have time this summer.

Oh, and I do love watches. I swear.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

guspech750 said:


> LMAO! So very close my friend. I do own a Marauder but I performed an Eaton swap from the 03-04 Cobra onto the factory Marauder motor. So I don't have the forged bottom end of the Cobra. I have the other goodies from the Cobra since the Marauder motor and Cobra motor share the same architecture. But it still makes 500hp at the crank with stock exhaust.


I'll be honest. I looked you up on cv.net after I made my post.

Very nice car! You've done to yours what I always wanted to do to mine. My daily is bone stock '04 Grand Marquis LS Ultimate. With 226,000 miles on it now, I don't think I'll be doing even 1/4 what you've done. 

I'm involved pretty heavily with the car scene here in the Twin Cities. I'm one of those car nuts that goes gaga for pretty much anything. Most of my friends that are in to cars are Mopar or GM guys, but have a healthy appreciation for everything. One good friend has a ~530whp Challenger and another a ~1,000whp Z06, but for some reason there really aren't any built Panthers out this way.

BTW: You should post that car in the https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/car-nuts-thread-1894338.html most of the guys in there will probably get a kick out of it.

Oh yeah, I love watches too, so back to regular programming.

This came in today, so I'm wearing it now.


----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

Bulova automatic









Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L53 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4302​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Airman 18 purist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MikeyT said:


> Nice day here, albeit a tad chilly. 32°/0°


Yikes must have been 80F here ☀

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Switching between these two










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I have seller's remorse, so I got a new mrw. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

New beater arrived, Gruen Precision Datejust. Still need to find a battery for it, hope it is working.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Guildcraft by Gruen


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

New addition 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

matlobi said:


> Seconds hand?


You got it....Cheers p

This one right now......have a great day!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The 009 and SO make a great team.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started Sunday with the Scurfa DiverOne PVD automatic diver 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Out and about with my Raven...


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

matlobi said:


> I'll be honest. I looked you up on cv.net after I made my post.
> 
> Very nice car! You've done to yours what I always wanted to do to mine. My daily is bone stock '04 Grand Marquis LS Ultimate. With 226,000 miles on it now, I don't think I'll be doing even 1/4 what you've done.
> 
> ...


OMG, what a small word. To come across a member here who loves watches and our Panthers!! That is so cool. Love that Russian beauty you just got. I just started reading in the Russian forums to learn new info. I'm looking to get into modding a few Vostoks after I mod a few Mako's first. Our cars and watches are all too addicting and making me go poor LOLzzzzzzz

Man, I love all cars. I'm not a brand nut swinger by any means. Fortunately for me around the Chicago area. We have quite a few boosted and modded Marauders, Vics and Grand Marquis. I get so much more attention than guys with pretty much anything else. Love our Panthers.

Thanks for that forum link. Looks like a great thread I must read. I saved it and will post in there soon.










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

my very beaten up Mido Multifort 1939 original dial with some needles I found to fit in unfortunately not the originals.

mounted on a Russian leather trench style band.










from iPhone 6S using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

'71 Seiko Speedtimer 7017-6040 minutes numerals









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*The least snowiest March on record in my area*

I promised pics of 2' of snow, like last year's multiple times in March, but it was not to be this March. A 5 degree difference between all precip being snow or it being rain, and so far it's been rain. Nature doesn't really care as long as it's wet because, as we say here "we need the moisture". Anyway, it's greening and budding up like mad. No spring flowers yet but that's just around the corner for sure.









I had my telephoto lens on, stalking the wiley raptors but I couldn't get any "macro" shots of my Vostok while wearing it so I had to get creative









No raptors turning lazy circles overhead but lots of "LBBs" (little brown birds) in the trees. This one knew I was just about to press the shutter button, as they all do

























Forecast is for snow Tues/Wed. We'll see


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E​


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

So beautiful in Hong Kong the last few days 🏿.♀


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Combat 7 this evening









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## komiks92 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Mo' H2O; Marlin on canvas/leather strap w' matte skull buckle.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll start the work week with the Mercer pilot watch on a Toxicroo natostrap 
I really enjoy this watch, great size as a large wearing 40mm, touch of red, Swiss auto mvt with custom rotor and hardened SS 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Dan Henry to start the week









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajsthe3 (Feb 17, 2013)

Melbourne Portsea Rose Gold


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

_Weekender _on a Monday...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Late evening arrival 









Latest Casio Frogman GWF D1000MB-3jf


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Really digging this watch on the new NATO

Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Glycine Combat 6 36mm


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

freddyb said:


> Special delivery from Belgium arrived today. Very impressed. This one checks a lot of boxes for me.
> 
> Still playing around with bracelet and strap options.
> 
> ...


Excellent combo and great shot Freddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

For today my Gavox Avidiver blue. Did you know ? The bezel on this watch can be used for a chronograph, count down and also second timezone reference


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Leaving the job site now. Cold, rainy and muddy. 

But I love my Monster. 










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Good Shock for some manual labor 2day










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Anybody wanna buy a watch ?...just not this one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#UndoneMonday with the Urban Chrono 
Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Orient, love it. On mesh.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I'm still on my dive watch kick and thoroughly enjoying it. Winding down for the day and still with my monster.

*Seiko Monster 2nd Gen*


















It seems silly to take pictures of the Monster without a lume shot. What a ham...









Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Longines Conquest Sport - 58 minutes to game time - Go Zags!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

(handsome, but strange the dial it is,hmm?)I am wearing the SINOBI brand watch shown.I call it OBI WAN.












OBI is 11mm thick by 47mm lug end to luge end the strap is 20 mm.Obi is 44 mm wide with the crown.The bezel rotates in 1 direction and wr is minimal.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Seiko Tuna on a rather more casual fashion.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph​


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Artego 500m


Another great dog photo bomb

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Have a good evening









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Lost 7 Wonders with the sis and her husband and some Brazilian friends, but it's still a win in my books - they had pao de queijo 😍👌










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

On a Zuludiver Nato.









Sent from mTalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Roy Hobbs said:


> Another great dog photo bomb
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend. Im tired of this snow bit Rambo seems to love it!

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

On my lunch in Bournemouth central gardens.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Astor & Banks Pilomatic on Weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas

Have a great day 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I've been wanting to rock the jubilee bracelet for my SKX007J since yesterday...

*Seiko SKX007J*









but we got some generous snow dump overnight so a little bundle up is in order.









Well, it makes sense to me...








Have a terrific Tuesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Checking out "new posts" with a Deep Blue Master Explorer  000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My orange Aquis Date.


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Started today with my Tissot 
But I got my new Bezel for my Vostok Amphibia so I'll have to wear this the rest of the day









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Well, this last storm came in at 32 degrees so guess what?*

Snow! Not 2' but it is white and fluffy


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Oldie but a goodie,MOP dialed Speedway





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been on a bit of a weird Monster desire lately.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

More 📷 of ⌚ on Insta📨


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Glycine Combat 6









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Perlon mood









Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## ChristianB (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

One photo from this morning.









Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I'm still wearing my SKX007 but did take this out for lunch. It's just so sporty.

*Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator*



































b-)​_


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_The Monster is back for the evening...

*Seiko Monster 2nd Gen*


















Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

This will get a lot of wrist time:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph​


----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

Today I used a vintage Seiko 5 mov 6309 with nato band.









Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L53 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Bored in my hotel room why not try some artsy B&W stuff...














​


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well last night I met with Art and Rob, compared Flieger watches 









And left with this so I'm wearing it this morning 









It's a little large but I love it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sea Urchin today


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

My less than a month old 'beater'...that is still exceptionally clean and unmarked!
Who am I kidding...I've been babying it like mad 









Sent from mTalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Bit of cycling before picking up young one from school.

Wearing this.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

For today I am using a big Invicta Pro Diver Master of Oceans with chrono. A thick watch.


















Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L53 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen Skyhawk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Simple vostok bezel swap


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _The Monster is back for the evening...
> 
> *Seiko Monster 2nd Gen*
> 
> ...


That strap goes so well with your black Monster ?

Sent from mTalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Fatboi_ET said:


> That strap goes so well with your black Monster &#55357;&#56446;
> 
> Sent from mTalk


Thanks Fatboi_ET! It works!


----------



## Wilma Flintstone (Sep 7, 2016)

Wed., April 5[SUP]th[/SUP] - I hope everyone is doing well in this first week of April. J

I've been trying to cycle through my lesser-worn watches; as I tend to go for mens' watches, that generally means my smaller/womens' watches. I certainly like the watches in that category (after all, I bought them for myself!), I just tend to wear them less. So, for the past few weeks, I've been making a concentrated effort to wear them.

Today is a rose-gold 38mm DKNY on white ceramic. Style # NY-2225:


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I'm still wearing my SARB033 and I'm glad to have chosen it for today. Great watch all around. 
Not sure yet of what to wear for the evening, maybe I'll just keep wearing it.

*Seiko SARB033*








Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

986 + 3570.50


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Still enjoying wearing (and taking pics of) the prototype NTH Antilles.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

This one for now.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## muchodrewsto (Mar 7, 2017)

tygrysastyl said:


> Thanks for *watching*.


Ha


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Big orient M-Force









Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

My dad liked my 106 so much that I gave it to him. I missed it. 106 #2!


----------



## Miidel (Feb 28, 2016)

MDT IT said:


>


How's the bracelet on this one?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex Thursday with my new Timex x Carhartt WIP watch. Have a great day all!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

For now a Black Monster.....Borealis waiting for a ride at P.O.....  88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888






..........


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpina on a DAS.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikepremium24 (Nov 9, 2016)

cant call it affordable but thats what I got for now


----------



## John Bardwell (Mar 19, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nid (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Cubex (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Debert Bathyscaphe On Isofrane


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Black Seeker.


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

Sicura Skeleton, not much info about this watch online, it is a mechanical hand winding circa 1980s









Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L53 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Bulova A-15 on a red cheapestnato suede and my Mr. Robot jacket, complete with elbow grease. Been wearing this watch a lot recently, trying to decide if I like it enough with its lack of AR to keep or if it's time to move on. I'll have 3 of my 4 watches in rotation be PVD once my Massdrop Spinnaker comes in 🙃 gotta get my vintages serviced and on my wrist!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Just got back from P.O. with a NIB Borealis Batial....lovin' it !!  99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999






..........


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

This weird little bund I got on eBay. It's a bit ratty, but buttery soft suede. The seller sent me a brown regular leather one for freebies and that one is crappy as hell. Anyway. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Everything change.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Just arrived: Ventus Mori M4.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Cubex (Oct 28, 2016)

After Hamilton Ventura, this is the most unusual but nice looking case I have ever seen.


silentmalak said:


> Sicura Skeleton, not much info about this watch online, it is a mechanical hand winding circa 1980s
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L53 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This one has been dominating the wrist time since her arrival.

I've always been intrigued by it and she's everything I was hoping for and more...









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Tisell 9015 antique on lizard


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Zelos Eagle "Afterburner" that matches perfectly with a wear_watch strap.


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Incredibly affordable Orient "Bamino" automatic found on Slickdeals a few years ago for $27


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Me wearing an Invicta mod...go figure*

I traded one of my Orients over on the sellers forum here for a modded Invicta Pro Diver (8926). I know, I know. This was a collection of firsts for me: an Invicta, a mod of any sort and a trade, successfully completed.

The case is "debadged" as is the crown, so the only Invicta seen is on the rotor. The dial is from Dagaz, don't know where the hands are from. Movement is a Seiko NH35 (4R35). I knew nothing about modding when I was offered the trade for my Orient and now I sure know a whole lot more. So add another 200m diver to my collection.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

G-Shock 'sand'man









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Another Ventus Mori arrival, M4 brass blue dial.


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Monaco 24 style at bargain prices !


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_*Casio G-Shock GW-5000*



































b-)​_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> This one has been dominating the wrist time since her arrival.
> 
> I've always been intrigued by it and she's everything I was hoping for and more...
> 
> ...


You're right, she is a beauty. Congratulations.:-!


----------



## majikat (Jun 12, 2011)

Shanghai Dream








Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

On a comfortable leather strap today









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
#PilotFriday with the Astor & Banks on a Horween Essex leather DrunkArtStrap.

Have a great day. 
Brice 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueboy85 (Nov 7, 2013)

Casual Fridays with a Solar Riki:


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Seiko SRP777


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE!! Orsa Monstrum


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Switched it up to leather today.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

My new and only bronze. A Borealis Batial. It's a keeper. Have a safe day !!  0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000






..........


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## brokebandit (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm super late to the party and just received my SKX013. Safe to say it's not leaving the wrist for a good while.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Just in from Tisell!


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

This beauty came via the DHL man yesterday, I love it!









Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## Cubex (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wearing a quartz INVICTA pro diver.(all gasp in Horror at the dreaded brand which must not be spoken.)Heretic! they cry. Whatever, It is 11.5 mm thick without the cyclops. It is 48 mm wide with the crown and 51.3 mm L to L.The bracelet is 22 mm wide.WR is 200 meters and the crown does not screw down.It is Stainless steel.I think it cost me 75 bucks about 5 years ago.My how time flies.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I received a new strap today, so I decided to swap it in for the evening. I might have to make the second hand match the red stripe at some point, but I dig it.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Harding Jetstream HJ0602 on WatchGecko vintage Italian leather strap​


----------



## aardwolf.sg (Apr 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone, hope you all in good health.

Postman just arrived and delivered this one, swapped strap to my favorite eulit perlon.








Happy weekend and enjoy your lunch.


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

The beautiful blue dialed SARB045 on Hirsch Carbon today.









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Ti M F


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris on NATO at the gym









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Orient Ti M Force is very nice!

RMD


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Same watch from yesterday - different strap - love the watch and the strap options are endless....she looks great on Zulu, rubber, leather and definitely on this canvas...


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Ventus Mori M4 right now







*Save**Save*​


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Falco 67 said:


> View attachment 11446394


You got a little something on your face...

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Getting ready for a nice spring walk









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Wearing my newly acquired Glycine Combat 7 SB

Put it on a stingray strap after receiving as I was too lazy to size the bracelet immediately.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*The snow melt has begun at higher altitudes*

That is, under 9000', so all creeks down below are starting to run fuller and faster.

First time I've seen one of the ditches running









I'm sure, according to water rights, the "ditch runners" here have to leave a certain level of flow in the main channel but due to the heavier flow there is this extra to start down this ditch

New watch, different nato









As the flow increases through April and into May other ditches here will start running. Pretty green already, that's what the wet soil from our latest snow and warm temps will get ya


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For now, Hamilton Khaki King. Enjoy the day.


----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

Croton for today









HUAWEI VNS-L53 and Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdaftboy (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

From the Moon To Mars


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

My CADENCE brand wooden watch. It is 13 mm thick and 51 mm lug end to lug end.The width is 42 mm without the crown.I think it is made of Zebra wood.The bracelet is 18mm wide.It has a name but I can not remember it Something like Trevor or Chad?It is quite light it cost me 43 bucks with shipping!







.You can do a lot better at Gearbest.My wood watch is quartz, if you want a mechanical movement look for BOBO BIRD watches On ALI.


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

Modded Seiko with 7S36-02L0 case and hands, NH36 movement, SRP 581 dial, and WatchGecko 325 rubber strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


Very nice


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow one


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very nice


Thank you sir!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1​


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from mTalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Scuba Dude


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

wtma said:


> Scuba Dude


Is that a new bezel and the bezel insert? Or just the bezel insert? What size is the insert? Skx?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

briandb said:


> Is that a new bezel and the bezel insert? Or just the bezel insert? What size is the insert? Skx?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's an aftermarket bezel for Vostok Amphibia, designed to fit SKX insert. Check out ebay seller: boris_gvb


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yellow one


Another happy family!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Still mesmerized by the glow. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

"Smurfy" Sunday...have a positive attitude today--Peace  000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

wtma said:


> It's an aftermarket bezel for Vostok Amphibia, designed to fit SKX insert. Check out ebay seller: boris_gvb


Thanks so much! I love it. Anyone adding domed sapphire to the Amphibian too? Looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

This is what I want to start doing. It, I believe will be a type of therapy. Help with the noobie WUS watch addiction. Instead of buying watches, change em up. I guess there are a ton of threads on modding. Is the Vostok and Seiko the same in removing the bezels? 


wtma said:


> It's an aftermarket bezel for Vostok Amphibia, designed to fit SKX insert. Check out ebay seller: boris_gvb


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Filson JorneyMan GMT


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

Well this is what is on the wrist at the moment... Honestly don't wear it a ton, been considering a flip.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Chillin on the deck with the pup.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Steiny vintage gmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Mori Diver with another strap change









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

jetcash said:


> Another happy family!
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## bwvan (Dec 20, 2016)

Orient M Force Bravo on orange strap.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

Momentum Format IV Ti - yeah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Regines Diver


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Blue dude.


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Pepsi Family









Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Through back. Just received this from the postal dude. Worth every penny of the $4 I spent.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Something absolutely ridiculous, but I love it.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

matlobi said:


> Something absolutely ridiculous, but I love it.
> 
> View attachment 11468722


Everybody should have at least one ridiculous watch!!









RMD


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Sturmanskie 24-hour on a new strap.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Amphion Vintage Black on seatbelt NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This talk was packed by weight, not by volume. Some settling may occur during tapping.


----------



## watchconnoisseur89 (Apr 10, 2017)

Seiko Alpinist


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Recently arrived 1974 Omega Geneve!


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

My Citizen Eco-Drive moonphase:


----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

Pierre Lourin (Raketa) Russian watch on a trench style band.









HUAWEI VNS-L53 and Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

This Luminox is a great "beater" since it old enough to have no juice left in the Tritium...love this watch.  8888888888888888888888888888888






..........


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Steiny GMT week









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Moray









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Omega Speedmaster


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

Love this watch! The most affordable Swiss sub homage.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L​


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Bulova Moonwatch on a newly acquired Watch Gecko Handmade Vintage Racing strap on curved springbars.

This Bulova is the bracelet version, hence the need for curved springbars to fit leather bands.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

ManchesterWatchWorks Morgan Chronograph


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

Just working


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Citizen world chrono AT8011-55E - atomic time, sapphire, eco-drive, wr200. Unstoppable! 









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

That setup today.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ventus Mori M4 blue dial for now.

Happy Thoughts folks.


----------



## shippersunbound (Feb 23, 2017)

When I'm feeling blue, all I've gotta do, is take a look at you. Equally good with jeans or a suit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver on a ToxicNato.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My latest offering from Scurfa.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started with the Seiko PADI on a blue Toxicnato this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 11434866
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMGZILLA (Jul 3, 2016)

It's Tuesday right?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

My Slava dive syle watch. It is 13 mm thick and 41 mm wide with the crown.It is 43 mm lug end to lug end. The strap is 18mm at it's widest point.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*I ain't afraid of no bears or lions*

said my Mako


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Tuesday

20170411_200254 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wenger Swiss Military Roadster 850791​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

This ticker today.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Zixen Trimix on this foggy day


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Helson SD on Zulu diver NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I Manage a Roofing Supply store. Pretty sad when 1 of the suppliers of shingles knows of and enables my addiction. Great guy also bought me a beer at the Blue Jay's home opener last night as well...









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

My Wednesday Warrior:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Well it's a Wednesday that's kind of a Thursday due to the long weekend. Have the TRace on today and had to throw in a before and after pics of Oakley who got his spring trim. Have a great rest of the week.



















​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox on a DAS.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys 
Started with the PADI on blue Toxicnato this morning and went for a quick walk with the pups. 
Great beach watch and combo 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

..........


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all.

Change of watch and strap. Not really convinced unfortunately.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Got a peacock strap!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hammy today.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Tissot on the stock bracelet today









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

A rare occasion that you'll see a shirt sleeve in any of my photos.

Unfortunately, on the way to the second Fire Department funeral in as many days.

Yesterday, one of my former partners a Paramedic Lieutenant, who became the latest in a long line to succumb to 9/11 related cancer.

Today, one of my best EMTs who died suddenly following surgery for a line of duty injury.










Sorry for the depressing post.

Best of health and happiness to all.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Barry S said:


> A rare occasion that you'll see a shirt sleeve in any of my photos.
> 
> Unfortunately, on the way to the second Fire Department funeral in as many days.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that sir and sorry for your loss. 
On a brighter note, that's a gorgeous Kontiki

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

My new (to me) Citizen chronograph with the cool sub dials.









Love the way the pigskin band hugs the case.









Because the strap is pre-curved, the watch won't lie flat, but it does hug my wrist.









Be kind.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Another kohls bargain buy. Was $179.90 but I got it for $89.00. I got the two-tone version the same way. Can't go in without going to the bargain case. 10 watches so far from there. Even a couple Citizen's and Seiko's. Plus the kohls cash for the wife. Win, win!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Glycine combat 7 on a Hirsch Dakota strap









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_A nice way to decompress after work with my mid-size dive watch...

*Citizen NY2300-09L*


























b-)​_


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*I bought this one new in 1980

*_


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Barry S said:


> A rare occasion that you'll see a shirt sleeve in any of my photos.
> 
> Unfortunately, on the way to the second Fire Department funeral in as many days.
> 
> ...


I always feel strange clicking "like" to such a post, but I hope you realize that I did so out of an intense appreciation for the sacrifices made by all those who work in emergency response fields and who think of themselves last. I'm very sorry for your very personal loss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

castlk said:


> _*I bought this one new in 1980
> 
> *_


That's gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

Mercer Airfoil. Really cool watch (I love the rugged case and the domed sapphire) 😇









Skickat från min FRD-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I just put on this unnamed export model Citizen from around the late 70's. Can anyone tell me which auto movement the manual wind 2520 movement in this watch is derived from? It looks and feels totally different from the homer movement and has three crown positions. It also doesn't engage with anything at all when back-wound.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Scuba Dude for work this morning









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

Truly affordable...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Glycine Combat 7









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star Series V


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Just arrived this afternoon. I re-order this watch again, the previous same watch is given to my big brother since he really likes it.







Wearing it, forgot to remove its covering glass sticker.

Getting night here, good night everyone, have a nice long weekend.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still my favorite.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ke0bfy said:


> Truly affordable...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...affordable...accurate...good looking... loud...versatile...old school...sexy...
Field trip?









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

It is not a pic from today but it is the watch I'm wearing today though.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Third watch of the day... this one excellent to do yard work.

20170413_165011 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E​


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Turquoise today


----------



## LordAnubis (Apr 6, 2017)

The work watch. Nothing fancy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

Newly acquired breitling









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

.....









Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## skx389 (May 23, 2016)

My seiko Padi srpa21









Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

This setup today










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

.


----------



## pauper (Jun 7, 2016)

This just came in a few days ago. Didn't want to buy a watch this month since I just got the SARB017 last month. But damn you Seiko, they just had to discontinue it. And I just had to grab one before they all ran out


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

My newly acquired Laco auto Type A









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

With it being Easter and all that I did think about breaking the Damasko out (don't know why Damasko as it's got nothing to do with Easter) but the rota won out.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

James Haury said:


> View attachment 11440354
> I am wearing a quartz INVICTA pro diver.(all gasp in Horror at the dreaded brand which must not be spoken.)Heretic! they cry. Whatever, It is 11.5 mm thick without the cyclops. It is 48 mm wide with the crown and 51.3 mm L to L.The bracelet is 22 mm wide.WR is 200 meters and the crown does not screw down.It is Stainless steel.I think it cost me 75 bucks about 5 years ago.My how time flies.


I was at a bar last week and I'm checking out some guys watch. It was two tone sub. It looked amazing. He was part of the group I was hanging out with. I walk over to get a better look at it and it was an Invicta. I was so disappointed.

From me, to you.


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

Tactical Friday









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Meanwhile in wristwatch purgatory,................ the Citizen Quartz "Datejust"


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hj3lm said:


> Mercer Airfoil. Really cool watch (I love the rugged case and the domed sapphire)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch love mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving this watch, whether at the office on bracelet or beachside on nato  may be the perfect watch for me 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Picking up my daughter from school.


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Sitting in my rocking chair having a cocktail and enjoying the neighborhood views


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Invicta mod in the wild*

It's a long time...a year in fact...from the time these wild plum bushes bloom, hatch their fruit, the beasties in the forest eat that fruit, winter comes and eventually they bloom again. Finally!









They give off a great sweet smell, the smell of springtime in this part of the country

My Invicta mod, on a new nato









In a few weeks these bushes will have stopped blooming but others will be just starting. And so it goes


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A2MI (Mar 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A2MI (Mar 26, 2016)

A2MI said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Homage. Panerai

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mousey_2 (Apr 14, 2017)

A Bernhardt Binnacle Diver


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303​


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Warming up by the fire on a miserable Melbourne evening.

Right
Samsung Gear S3









Left
Tissot motoGP edition









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Blue Friday.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Oldie but a goodie.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Citizen NY0040-09W

Citizen NY0040-09W by muchacho86, on Flickr

Citizen NY0040-09W by muchacho86, on Flickr

Citizen NY0040-09W by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## komiks92 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Trying the peacock on some others. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Fronnzy said:


> Oldie but a goodie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got me one of those too. 
Nice watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Yeah, these are cool watches. I actually just got it back. It was on loan to my dad for over a year, kept forgetting about it. 

It needs batteries. Looks like a pain in the butt from what I read, but don't want to send it to Casio. 



Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

One of the cheapo 18mm bands I ordered is 19mm. Grrrr. That's what $1 gets you .









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

'70 Seiko Speedtimer 6139-7010 silver dial










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

jetcash said:


> Trying the peacock on some others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this has probably been posted about 200 times somewhere on WUS...but what is the seller of those straps again? I can't recover it in my memory but your pics have convinced me that it needs to happen.

Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Old reliable.

RMD


----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Franken 6309


----------



## tomant_123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Makara Octopus









Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5X met Tapatalk


----------



## OMGZILLA (Jul 3, 2016)

Classic car, classic steering wheel, classic watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

new Martu on Borealis







..........






..........






..........


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I know this has probably been posted about 200 times somewhere on WUS...but what is the seller of those straps again? I can't recover it in my memory but your pics have convinced me that it needs to happen.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watchstrapfactory!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Watchstrapfactory!
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Speaking of which :

Heroes in a half shell, turtle power!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Some fly fishing images from this afternoon with my affordable but ever so cool...

*Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator*








































































Hoping everyone is having as cool of a weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Steiny vintage GMT









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Easter Sunday


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph 241434​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Illionaire (Apr 9, 2017)

Layin in bed on sunday arvo with the turtle









Sent from my E6633 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Haven't worn this one in a while.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Butterfly conservatory today.....mix of pics each post. Enjoy !!







..........






..........






...........






..........






..........


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Just back from a trail run. Beautiful day here in Vancouver!









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*The rattlesnakes are out*

At least, that's what I heard

My blue Seiko 5. I don't wear this enough so today we went for an Easter hike









The sweet smell in the air walking past this row of bushes was almost overpowering









I came upon a gathering of bikers and hikers trading rattlesnake sighting stories. This doggie, in fact, saw one









One of these ducks, as they were frantically flying away, turned to me and said "Snake!"









But, me and my Seiko didn't see any today. Maybe next time


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

went hiking today.. you can see my SKXA35 in this photo.. hiked up to a small waterfall.. about 5.5 miles total.. was getting tired by the end if I'm honest but super neat.. saw many little lizards and bunnies and even a road runner.. very nice.









as you can see not the world's biggest waterfall but super nice and chill... few other people on trail but pretty much everyone chill and friendly..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore the new NTH Barracuda prototype today 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Titanium BL5250-02L​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

ORIENT Enduro CDB02001W0


----------



## komiks92 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zixen Trimix


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
NTH Barracuda sub prototype for first day back to work after spring break 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubex (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

January 1983 (birth month) Hamilton military watch. Have a great day, all!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Hail Huldra!









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Walking &#55357;&#57014; the Kinetic dog again. Love ❤ the look but hate the watch. Will never buy a kinetic again. May even sell it and go buy the Bulova Sea Star I wish now I should have bought. Same price and same blue dial but a simple quartz. Or just stay with Citizen and never have to deal with a battery again. Most will probably outlive me.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*I could hear the theme from "The Twilight Zone" playing when...*

I got done with a ton of desk work (taxes) and needed a break. For me that's a hike then some reading. That's when...

I opened up a "new" John D McDonald I'd recently started (new, yeah right, 1956) began reading and...whoa


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## sleauxdaddy (Apr 22, 2007)

*New to me Vratislavia S6*

Poor pics, but I've been loving it all day!!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wearing my new Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1 makes me smile. I love the playful strap that matches the accent colors of the watch. The colors are from the Ibach town colors where Victorinox watches are made. It is the best NATO style strap that I own, quality-wise. The watch itself is sportier than other Victorinox watches, of which I have quite a few. The black bezel is different, and I just enjoy wearing this watch.








​


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

The Bell Diver on a Nato.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Wearing the Undone "Killy" Urban Chrono this morning 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Geckota K1 40mm









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from mTalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's a mod I recently completed for a friend who decided that he doesn't want the watch, so it has found a new home on my wrist. Green/orange Acadia internals in a green Acadia case with a matching green/orange nato.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Typical. I no sooner start back at work and put a watch on that matches the Easter weather we've had than the Sun come out.


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Easter band. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NTH Barracuda prototype for the evening. I like it a lot. Also like the Amphion guilt model. 
Preorder open 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Simple hand-wound Easy Reader from February 1995.


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

Amir from Kazakhstan..
Beautiful watch.









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008







​


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Henry . Still looking for the right strap. Love the blue/green dial !


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Watchstrapfactory!
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


I couldn't find that store, Google sends me to Alibaba. Do you have a link?

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Enjoying a special watch today. I don't wear it often enough these days, though it once was my daily. My best man gave me this watch on my wedding day, back when I had a few watches but wasn't a wis/wus guy. Now it's my only Swiss piece and a permanent sentimental piece in my collection.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

XLS Chrono Classic









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

Still with my new blue Snorkel, still on original bracelet before changing to perlon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubex (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Casio









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

BagelSport


----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

Croton for today.









HUAWEI VNS-L53 and Tapatalk


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

JU 52 on Nato


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EQS500DB-1A1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Wingman in the city*

Letting me know how much time I have left on my parking meter. We're a team, ya know


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Bronze Batial....again







..........






..........






..........


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Cobra de Calibre with sterile green California dial:


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Goodbye mulberry bush...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Digging the bright orange with the grey strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Spaceman adacieuse


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

NTH Oberon 









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445







​


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Going a bit smaller. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

Going solar









Sent from my Samsung phone, non exploding model.


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

There are some really nice camera shots here. Sorry for my bad lighting in the dark phone pic but I feel the light actually let the blue come out and "shine"!


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Prometheus Piranha


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## komiks92 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

samshy said:


> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Mine just arrived today. Not a huge fan, but knew I wouldn't be. Might try a bracelet from strapcode before I move it on.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

Parnis miyota 9100









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

SamaelStrings said:


> Mine just arrived today. Not a huge fan, but knew I wouldn't be. Might try a bracelet from strapcode before I move it on.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Then why did you buy it in the first place❓

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

samshy said:


> Then why did you buy it in the first place❓
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Drinking and internet. The combo for most my collection.

I do really like the rubber strap, as far as they go it feels nice and soft which I've found rare. However I loathe rubber on watches typically, so not really a positive, just trying to find the positives in a negative. Lol

I'm pretty sure the right strapcode bracelet will make it wearable. I'm a bracelet guy all the way anyway.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

SamaelStrings said:


> Drinking and internet. The combo for most my collection.
> 
> I do really like the rubber strap, as far as they go it feels nice and soft which I've found rare. However I loathe rubber on watches typically, so not really a positive, just trying to find the positives in a negative. Lol
> 
> ...


I'm also one of the few who likes the stock rubber.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Debaufre homage


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another Alpina day for me with the glacier blue Alpiner4 on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Love the dial and lugs on this model. 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Some color for a gray and rainy day









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Here's my Dolly.

Enjoy and be happy.


----------



## robhaa (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Poljot "Okeah" Reissue on blue shark leather from Panatime


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Giving this one some wrist time for the 1st occasion in weeks (don't know why the pics are flipped)









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

This Zixen Trimix still on my wrist all week long, really love it!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

joejoe1225 said:


>


Hmmmm Kate Upton on the background


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova BVA Open Heart 
Simply stunning 









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

MDV106









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Have a great Thursday you WUS's !!







..........


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Humbly Conquering the World One Watch at a Time!

Horologically Yours, Rick


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Another Alpina day for me with the glacier blue Alpiner4 on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> Love the dial and lugs on this model.
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


............Ahhhhh drunk strap..... Looks like you had a nice vacation in Fla...thanks for sharing. Welcome back !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time In said:


> ............Ahhhhh drunk strap..... Looks like you had a nice vacation in Fla...thanks for sharing. Welcome back !


Thanks. It was a blast. We needed it bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## komiks92 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wearing this .It is 12 mm thick and 42mm wide without the buttons.It is 49 mm lug end to lug end.It was about 5 USD. The lugs are 22 mm and the strap is 20 mm. If you want the whole story click the link-https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/20-dollars-less-lets-see-them-936070- ml#post40991042 The top is hours 1-12.The second is minutes in 5 minute increments.The line below that has minutes 1-4.There are no seconds.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Since my modding project has turned into a nightmare within a nightmare.. in frustration I just put on my "sit around watching tv" watch... A LG smartwatch.... And downloaded a new face..... At least I didn't screw this one up..... yet.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Derkdiggler said:


> And downloaded a new face.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That sounds so wrong.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

A great bargain watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blacklist on charcoal DrunkArtStraps tonight. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

It's officially hot here. Shark mesh is on. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

WatchNut22 said:


> Humbly Conquering the World One Watch at a Time!
> 
> Horologically Yours, Rick


Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!!!

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Blacklist on charcoal DrunkArtStraps tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really dig your style

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Camo today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SamaelStrings said:


> I really dig your style
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Thank you. You are too kind 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
#Pilotfriday with the Astor & Banks on a Horween horse hide DrunkArtStraps and my Allen Edmonds Alumnus brogues 

Have a great Friday. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This Seiko 5 - previously owned the grey version which was unusual and lovely, but difficult to read at times.
No such problem with this version - and my brother-in-law is delighted with his (almost) new grey model which I gifted to him.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Padi today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robhaa (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


This is a great pic of a great watch, well done.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Timely decision said:


> This is a great pic of a great watch, well done.


Thank you! It's one I'll never sell for sure.


----------



## sergiom4 (Nov 15, 2014)

Squale Militaire with blue nato


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Trying out a new Martu'...have a good day all !







..........


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Flieger Friday









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## WatchThisKnifeThat (Dec 1, 2010)

Currently rocking a simple Casio!


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

It's a citizen Friday..


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Shark Diver 45 on a Gunny.....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fossil Drifter Chrono

20170421_163354 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

The Airboss Chrono Valjoux









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I have been wearing a few things today.












A CASIO MMA-200W(SS) on (25 bucks a few years back)Brown and black PU leather NATO straps.Recieved today(The straps) A SBAO wristwatch






also recieved today.It has a quartz movement .It is 11 mm thick by 39 mm wide with the crown(crown is recessed) and 43 mm lug end to lug end.The date is in arabic numerals and the day can be displayed in either Chinese? or English.There is lume on the hour and minute hands only.There is greenish paint on the indices but it is not lume.It came with a folded metal bracelet which i relpaced with an expansion strap I had laying around. The Casio is 11 mm thick by 45 mm wide with the crown.Lug end to lug end measure is48 mm.The hour minute and secons hand are lumed as are the indices .The straps were $3.42 each and the watch was $9.43.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NTH Barracuda prototype tonight.

That dial is so cool 
Cheers 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

A switch for dinner and some nice Nebbiolo with my beautiful and wonderful bride...inlaws taking care of the chitlins' tonight...


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Long night in the studio with my TC.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Weekend


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

My PADI at Paradise Island in Nassau earlier this week









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L





​


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Jimmy C said:


> Shark Diver 45 on a Gunny.....
> View attachment 11583658


How big does that wear lug to lug? I'd like to try one but I only have a 7" flat wrist.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Adina Oceaneer


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Good morning my fellow WUS'ers.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Toxic PADI to start the weekend. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

..........


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Ny0040 "glamor" shot at the laundry. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Sunny day, bright watch









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Damasko!









Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

boze said:


> How big does that wear lug to lug? I'd like to try one but I only have a 7" flat wrist.


I have a 7-1/4" wrist and it feels good to me - 45mm is my max though - anything over that is just too chunky....lug to lug she very comfortable!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard IV SS on a shark mesh.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Drilled lugs win every time.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Out enjoying the sunny day earlier.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Pro Tac on a Cinturini









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*It rained all night*

and into this morning. No low snow level on the foothills, maybe our snow days are over. Maybe.

I headed out into the rain, Vostok on my wrist. A sudden ray of sunshine!









Footprints in the mud. Lessee, some coyote, some bird feet...maybe others, hard to tell









My first ladybug this year. He/she's under a leaf, maybe hiding from the rain, maybe just shy









Storm breaking up


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Dinner will be ready at 1917









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

New on the forums, showing some Seiko love.


----------



## svarionman (Apr 6, 2013)

Enjoying my new Glycine...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Giving wrist time for my Bulova 262 khz.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red one


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Erroyl Royal 300 Limited Edition







​


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Fossil speedy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

Pierre Lourin (raketa) at party night









from iPhone 6S using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Loving the blue dial today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper On Canvas


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## dpeco (Oct 21, 2008)

This one again..lol









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Woke up like this. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Got my grail !! Rare watch..only 100 made. 2007 Doxa SUB 1000T Divingstar. Mint too !! Enjoy the rest of the weekend...







..........












..........












..........












..........


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Seiko PADI this morning as I am keeping an eye on French election. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

Timex easy reading from the 70s










from iPhone 6S using Tapatalk


----------



## Archer915 (Apr 23, 2017)

* NFW today.*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681







​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NTH Barracuda prototype to wrap up the weekend. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

SRP775J on a leather 5 ring Zulu. Don't know what it is about a diver on leather but I love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMGZILLA (Jul 3, 2016)

Seiko Turtle on Martini Racing strap.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Brasso week with the Armida

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nearly #gametime at the G. #Gotiges #afltigersdees









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX on Bond NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Starting the work week with lots of rain and the Mercer pilot on a Toxicroo 
Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

My fave!










Orient ER2F004W


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Monday's Monster Mod day!









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

..........


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

With a Tuna on my wrist, the Sun out and the wind blowing a gale how could I not post a pic?
BTW, saw a camera last night that I thought I might be able to take a half decent pic with - found out it was only $6,000. I think I'll buy most of the Sub I want and stick with the iPad. :-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

2100 Titanium, Have a good week guys!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Still fascinated by this one.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

A Chinese Russian.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bertucci 4 a rainy day!










Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

My Laco Type A auto









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Argali (Jul 9, 2011)

Until I can afford the real thing.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Mühle Terrasport.


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hamilton Officers Mechanical H69419933 on grey Toxic NATO N80 with blasted hardware


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Black Seiko on a black nato*

I've had a nice burgundy leather strap on this watch for awhile, thought it made it dressier--which it did--but I keep realizing over and over again I don't really like wearing stainless bracelets or leather straps. They just feel awkward on my wrist. So I put this Seiko back on a nato and instantly wore it today. Go figure

















Shameless pic of my first bluebells of the season









Something different. Read, then a hike


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening with the Barracuda prototype before shipping it back tomorrow. I've really enjoyed wearing it. Great size too 
Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Finally put my big 50mm Android on a Zulu... feels much more wearable.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Mini mod.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Just picked this up a few hours ago


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4302, the newest of my four Brera watches. A lesser-known Italian brand, but with high-quality Swiss quartz movements and very nice detailing. I especially like the sandblasted finish and deeply carved case back, as well as the knurling on the crown and screw-down chronograph pushers.





















​


----------



## OMGZILLA (Jul 3, 2016)

Another nice day for a drive with the Speedy Pro in the 930. Some Porschephiles on my FB feed chirped about me wearing the Seiko Turtle yesterday, so I bowed to peer pressure ;p


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

My latest acquisition with new shoes to boot! Shark Mesh is on its way!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

My first watch. I never wear it, except the last two days I've had it on this grey nato, and I rather like it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Seiko on isofrane in Hawaii today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went with the blue Borealis Cascais prototype on a blue suede DrunkArtStraps this morning. 
Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos is the choice of the day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Timex Weekender Chrono on a dark burgundy strap. I think it gives it a vintage look.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo and CB.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## SeikoLover4444 (Mar 31, 2017)

I put a shark skin strap on my Seiko Recraft. I am pretty sure it is from Jaws' tail! I think it looks classy, professional, and yet understated.








The strap is from Kelaran U.S.A., found on E-Bay.


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Orient Bambino today:


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

An Eagle has been hanging out in front of the house for the past hour...always brightens the day ! Good day WUS/WIS's !!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

I already posted pic..........I need to share a funny TRUE STORY with my friends. At a nice restaurant the other day, my wife and I were packing up to go...the waitress was putting the "to go" food in a container. I exclaimed to my wife ...." damn...I forgot to take a picture of the food with my watch ". A waitress walking by overheard my comment....and came right up to me. She looked at my wrist and said.. " you have a watch that takes pictures ?? " .....I cracked up laughing !! 


I've noticed recently I've been doing things with my watch I hadn't done before (get mind out of the gutter)...like hacking and setting the time to the exact second on my computer. Pictures of my watch wherever I go...and everything else a WUS does !!  Do you think I have become a WIS ? 

Have a good day.....Peace.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex T-Retro Field Diver (mod) on Hadley-Roma Kevlar


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

At the car wash with the brightest lume ever! Just kidding. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Trier Tuesday - used the "keys in Tupperware" method to get the gloss off the stock strap - looks so much better and is very comfortable.....


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## OMGZILLA (Jul 3, 2016)

New distressed 26mm leather strap made from a 70 year old military holster for my hornlug.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another Borealis proto for the evening, the Sea Storm in DrunkArtStraps canvas 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMGZILLA (Jul 3, 2016)

Love that strap


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

It has become my daily.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryans-junq (Apr 25, 2017)

Tissot quartz. The Roman numerals are just right on this one. ~$200 but makes me feel like a million.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

A Casio world timer that displays three time zones at once.


----------



## skx389 (May 23, 2016)

Still in the honeymoon period with this one 😊









Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Pan AM week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wearing another Brera today, my Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303.















​


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Terrascope


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Staying with the SNK809, now on a Bond nato. Really enjoying wearing this thing this week.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SKX007K1


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Left our academy at midnight last night to make our departure at 6am from BWI








Stopped in Atlanta








And on the way to Costa Rica!







7 hours of sleep for me in the past 48 hours, and a super early departure tomorrow for our 5 concerts. Shaping up to be an exciting tour!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed (Mar 13, 2017)

Wrong thread...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Regines Diver


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Alpina Alpiner4 on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps today. The blue dial and applied markers really pop. Love it and the twister lugs are pretty cool too. It's a bit on the larger side for me but I dig it.

Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today. It's only lost 1 second since yesterday morning.


----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

Omega seamaster 200 gold









HUAWEI VNS-L53 and Tapatalk


----------



## Carlito149 (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Wrist time for Kronos on a Wacky Wednesday....Well Wishes WUS's !!







..........


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 1545 for now. Have an excellent day folks.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Smiths Everest on a nice day out.


----------



## WatchThisKnifeThat (Dec 1, 2010)

Orange Monster today. X]


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

G Shock Rangeman today









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoLover4444 (Mar 31, 2017)

I have to have one like that, that is a perfect Diver. I love that.


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne PVD auto LE on toxic blackout nato  which came standard with the watch

Apparently Paul has already sold them out










Time to go home









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

My favorite Precisionist...









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

BFK Wednesday









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Airking (Apr 10, 2015)

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm wearing a third Brera in a row - this time my slightly different-looking Brera Supersportivo Square Stainless Steel Chronograph BRSS2C4602. It has a multi-faceted sapphire crystal and screw-down crown. Like my Brera Eterno Chronos and Eterno GMT, it has a deeply carved back with the Brera logo.















​


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

hongkongtaipan said:


> I'm wearing a third Brera in a row - this time my slightly different-looking Brera Supersportivo Square Stainless Steel Chronograph BRSS2C4602. It has a multi-faceted sapphire crystal and screw-down crown and chronograph pushers. Like my Brera Eterno Chronos and Eterno GMT, it has a deeply carved back with the Brera logo.
> 
> View attachment 11639530
> 
> ...


That's beautiful! How much?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Thomas J said:


> That's beautiful! How much?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TradeKraft said:


> IG: Tradekraft


Duuudethat's uber hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Duuudethat's uber hot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy! I got it for a whopping $32 on the bay.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TradeKraft said:


> Thanks buddy! I got it for a whopping $32 on the bay.
> 
> IG: Tradekraft


That's impressive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

G Shock Rangeman got some wear today and the evening


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

All steel ..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deaumar Ensign


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris Diver today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65 on oem rubber. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Airman Double Twelve today. Might go see some ADs today depending on whether my grandaughter let's me.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Lokifish (Nov 8, 2014)

Ugly, cheap, solar, hydro modded


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

TV









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Storm's a'coming*

This time of the year the trees have leafed out and are vulnerable to big snows weighing down their branches and snapping a bunch of them off. I guess it's just Mother Nature's way of pruning but it sure can be a mess in town. If things work out as forecast, Friday into Saturday will be cold and wet enough to be just that kind of storm here. In the meantime...

The meadolarks engage in their call-and-response, maybe 9 of them all around me









Ducks flapping furiously to who knows where









Had to hang my Invicta mod on a nearby stalk of some sort to get his pic. The hogbacks around here serve as an interface between the species of birds that inhabit the mountains and those that inhabit the plains, sort of a meeting ground open to all. Birders have a field day counting numbers of different ones. Me, I just like to be outdoors









My first Indian Paintbrush of the year, always a treat









This little guy seemed pretty happy singing his heart out on this (for now) sunny spring day


----------



## oscan (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Storm's a'coming*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the Seiko SKX007










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Same rocking chair, different watch

Btw can anyone tell me how to add the photos without this attachment grey window thing?


----------



## MHC (Apr 20, 2016)

Sea Gull M172S


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Love wearing my squale!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Henry diver on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. Really cool watch 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm sticking with Brera for the fourth day. Today it's my Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303. It has a GMT complication as well as an alarm. I like the suede strap with rubber backing. It's very comfortable and practical, and the two-tone stitching is unusual.













​


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNKL09 California Dial mod:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*1971 Timex Marlin w/Timex M25 Mechanical Hand Winding Movement & 42 Hr. Power Reserve
*_


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MRG-1100 Titanium Frogman


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Blue Prime on Mesh


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

castlk said:


> _*1971 Timex Marlin w/Timex M25 Mechanical Hand Winding Movement & 42 Hr. Power Reserve
> *_


Really like this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

Certina Titanium DA action diver on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zixen Trimix


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Valjoux 7734 self made type XX









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

Friday means it's time to wear the Nighthawk!


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Eco drive today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oscan (Dec 4, 2012)

Obris Morgan Branco


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Alpiner (21mm lug width) on a 20mm Fluco Record strap.


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

Christopher Kermit Ward

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javam (Feb 18, 2014)

Poljot Okean for the evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Picture taken yesterday, but it is, whats on my wrist


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Edox Worldtimer









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Gigandet "Speedmaster" moonwatch homage


----------



## WatchJunky (May 20, 2016)

I just finished modding my SKX173 with some dagaz parts and domed blue a/r sapphire crystal. Not on my wrist in the picture, but I'm wearing it now


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Finally nice weather out for a Romeo y Julieta while sipping a nice whiskey flight









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am wearing the Alpina Startimer Chrono for #PilotFriday 

Have a great weekend. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Doxa fever







..........


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Been a while since I posted here...









Follow me on Instagram: ciccio_started_it


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

.........s special .Go HOUSTON REAL !!!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Well, if I have around $7500 to spare I might be enticed to get this...









but I only have $75 so I got this instead...









And you know I think it will tell me time just as well. Looks good with a strap too...









I'm cool with it.








b-)​_


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Froggy today


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Went sightseeing all of yesterday. Unfortunately almost all my pics are either on my action cam or dslr managed to get a few phone pics at this amazing wildlife preserve with open bird and poisonous frog exhibits. The hummingbirds would come by the dozens and shoot inches away from our heads in their exhibit. These toucans were extremely friendly, and each of the five or six were named by their caretakers. All this was after a canopy ziplining tour and 5 story Tarzan swing.








Today we got back to what we came for with our last concert tomorrow! I've really enjoyed Costa Rica, can't believe how the time has flown. We leave Monday. 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Time for a franken...actually I'm fond of my franken Art Deco HMT Janata. It's quite a rare example with correctly-aligned dial, crown that seems to be staying intact, correctly set hands, and a movement that runs nicely. And as a bonus, my eyesight isn't really good enough to detect the poor quality of the dial printing unless I'm looking at a magnified photo on a screen.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Vintage Skin Diver, have a great weekend guys!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*That spring snowstorm I told you was coming*

It's here, as advertised. Right on time, as it were

















The tree limb pruning by Mother Nature I was talking about


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko baby tuna.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Blue polo with the blumo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Everyone have a safe Saturday....be cool !







..........


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started with the Citizen this morning and will
switch soon to go take Zoe to dance and to hang out at my favorite water hole as I wait for her classes to be done 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Sporting this 38mm...

*Timex Chronograph*





































b-)​_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

At my usual Saturday spot for some grub and a few beers, the usual Victory Golden Monkey then their Sour Monkey cheers 
Switched to the Oris. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Black camo watch on black watch plaid. Can you see it? 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Lew and Huey Phantom DLC









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

Sea Urchin.


----------



## sparty569 (Feb 11, 2017)

I rather do enjoy this F104.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> Lew and Huey Phantom DLC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! What strap is that?

Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

whoa said:


> Very nice! What strap is that?
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


It's from BandRbands.com

http://www.bandrbands.com/panerai-style-watch-band-black-tartan.aspx

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> It's from BandRbands.com
> 
> http://www.bandrbands.com/panerai-style-watch-band-black-tartan.aspx
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Really fits the watch!

Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex (Mar 25, 2017)

This looker is accurate, automatic, and inexpensive.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one on Sunday










Great weekend everyone


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Mori Diver in Mess Dress for my Wings Annual Awards Banquet- fits under the cuff nicely









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I double wristed these today oops.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Base 22 GA from yesterday.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9010-52E








​


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

In sunny and humid Khao Lak, Thailand.
This G is shaping up to be my best purchase ever. 
Perfect holiday and travel watch.









Sent from mTalk


----------



## Venkov (Dec 10, 2016)

Shturmanskiye 31659









Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

For this week.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Last of my snow pics*

I promise, from now on it's a one or two pic submission from me. That said...

I walked out into the storm. Here I am touching the tops of tree branches that should have been 15 feet over my head









I walked past a ton of downed limbs. When I could I'd shake the snow off some really low hanging branch (always grab the branch and shake UP). This branch sprang back up about 8'









I wasn't going near this tree. We'll see if it's still standing today









I bet this bush looked pretty sweet a few days ago









This entire tree didn't come down but it might as well have









Roads were just wet and sloppy. I went over to my hiking area to see how the more native trees fared. Not bad but there were some downed limbs. 14" of snow covered the area

















As it's springtime, it always warms back up after even a storm like this. Time for the Big Melt to begin


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Vintage Military


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkov (Dec 10, 2016)

Japanese-German friendship. Casio G-Shock AWG-M100SB & Cube AIM 29










Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Love it. I might get one myself!



BevoWatch said:


> _Well, if I have around $7500 to spare I might be enticed to get this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

A wet and gloomy Chicago morning. Got the eggs. Got the milk. We're staying in!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

supersnout said:


> Love it. I might get one myself!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go for it! Highly recommended! Much less pain in your pocket than a Blancpain.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started Sunday with my Astor & Banks on a DrunkArtStraps horse hide strap.

I really love this watch, the dial is just superb and the case well finished with great size and proportions too. It's become one of my faves with the Oris.

Have a great day. Brice


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

At my 8 year old sons Lacrosse game. Switched from my beater SSC017 to something nicer. NTH Amphion Vintage. Not that anyone here at the game will care. But I do. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Woke up like this and just missed a 1010 photo. Cats were all over cuz I slept so late and missed their breakfast time.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## sparty569 (Feb 11, 2017)

Orient M-FORCE Delta









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

Did put on to a suede strap, but just didn't sit right. Back on the bracelet


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just finished up yard work with the OM.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Nautica


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Wearing the Bambino on this Colorado Blue Sky day*

It's true. Storm over









Been trying the Bambino on different natos. I can put anything on my Wingman and it looks just fine. This rose gold Bambino is more finicky. Trying this black and green strap today, something different tomorrow probably


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

True to F71 $15 Wally's find paired with Ritchie Nato. Less than $20

20170430_192839 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI time 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E. Since this has a perpetual calendar I won't have to reset the date tomorrow. That's the good thing about my perpetual calendar Citizens. When you have as many watches as I do, resetting them for short months is a real chore.








​


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

damasko


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Still on my wrist, the Mido's touch, Ocean Star Series V.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Winding down...


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Still on my wrist, the Mido's touch, Ocean Star Series V.
> 
> View attachment 11682266
> View attachment 11682306


Never been a fan of gold but wow does that Ocean Star Captain pop!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

UndoneMonday with the Killy Urban Chrono to start the week. 
Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver on a Drunkartstrap.


----------



## feelasopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Think thin: Skagen


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New watch day! My new SARB035! (Wanted to get one before SEIKO downgrades the movement.)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

500!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

NTH Näcken Modern on the stainless steel bracelet for #heavymetalmonday .









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

After spending the morning under the sink fixing the kitchen faucet......Batial...







..........


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Local hardware store affordable find this morning...

*Timex 38mm Chronograph*
Japanese Miyota 0S10 quartz movement 









Leather strap with signed buckle









With a screw-down crown



































$65, f71 yo.

b-)​_


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing #UndoneMonday with my custom Undone Aqua  on a DrunkArtStraps canvas.

Have a good evening. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Oris Sixty Five on Horween Derby strap from Jones In Tokyo - Etsy seller.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

Level.5x said:


> Oris Sixty Five on Horween Derby strap from Jones In Tokyo - Etsy seller.


Woah, I was looking at Oris's the other day and that one barely registered. Their stock photos clearly don't do it justice....


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

Heroic 18


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_*Timex T2E581



































b-)*​_


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

When the hands align... 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## SquelchUSMC (Mar 10, 2015)

Seiko beater









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

awrose said:


> Woah, I was looking at Oris's the other day and that one barely registered. Their stock photos clearly don't do it justice....


Yea, this blue dial definitely has two personalities. It's a dark blue almost navy blue in most situations but when some direct light hits it, this blue color shown above really comes out. It also never has that purple hue to it like some blue dials have. So I like it's "range" a lot.


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Local hardware store affordable find this morning...
> 
> *Timex 38mm Chronograph*
> Japanese Miyota 0S10 quartz movement
> ...


That's really nice. I might have to try and find one for myself even if I need another cheap quartz like I need a hole in the head.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

SquelchUSMC said:


> Seiko beater
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are two very nice pieces of machinery; The watch and the plane.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Sent from a distance, using strategically timed puffs of smoke and some slightly annoying clicking sounds.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MWW Morgan Chronograph


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

GG Divemaster on Bradystrap









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Glycine Combat Sub Chrono again.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Jump minute.


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Seeeikoo Crushaaaaaa!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Desk diving with the PADI on Morellato canvas.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Seiko Solar Air Diver on ToxicNATO


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New arrival, Helberg CH8. really love the Dome


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

SBPY119


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> New arrival, Helberg CH8. really love the Dome


Awesome!!! I had the exact same one with flat sapphire (so not exact at all i guess  ) but had to sell it to pay for wedding stuff.

God i miss that watch... Thanks for the picture! Will.have to pick one up again someday.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*After the storm hike*

The landscape crews are cleaning up the debris in my neighborhood. Tree trunks being sawed into manageable chunks, limbs being run through shredders. Not happening where I do my hikes. Where the limbs have fallen that's where they're going to stay till they dissolve down into dirt. Which will be long after I'm gone. Me and one of my dress hiking watches went to take a look.

All will lie undisturbed except for this one: right across the path which is a double track back to one of the dams. I bet the ditch crews will move this gnarly set of branches. Can't crawl over it, to the immediate right is a steep dropoff, to the left is a 4' deep ditch.









I got down into the ditch and walked on a ways. On the way back I paid my respects to the ancient limb. A few days ago it was hanging tough. It took this storm to snap him off. Oh well, and so it goes


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

..........


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonview blue dial on B and R strap. Cool watch .

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

FENIX 3 HR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMGZILLA (Jul 3, 2016)

Hornlug homage on custom strap made from recycled holster leather.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Having extensively scratched up the bead-blasted finish, I tucked my old Seiko field watch (pre-Seiko 5 SNKN33) in a drawer a year ago. Last week, I saw two for sale and it was enough motivation for me to completely refinish the case and bracelet to a semi-gloss satin finish.

Here is the little guy on my wrist during my evening commute:


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrWard GMT today


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

The Morellato Volley is an excellent band. Got one one on my SKX007. Looks great on your Mako.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day four of my Citizens. Today it is my Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E because I'll have my two young grandkids today and this diver will take anything they can throw at it, including baths.








​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Day four of my Citizens. Today it is my Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E because I'll have my two young grandkids today and this diver will take anything they can throw at it, including baths.
> 
> View attachment 11700642
> 
> ​


Nice! I've got the blue 151 and I'll have to say the bracelet makes this watch look sooo much better. Tempted to buy one, but that would mean I'd pay more for it than I paid for the watch.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## brokebandit (Jan 13, 2017)

The classic SKX013. This one hasn't come off my wrist since I got it about a month ago...


----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

brand new, got it today and just unpacked Black Parnis Chronograph










from iPhone 6S using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Middle yellow one


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Seiko









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Matchy-matchy Halios Tropik Bronze on Mustang Strap Canvas - 3rd on position 3 is a little nice detail extra 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris Diver today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer on Toxicroo natostrap  for humpday
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

I saw your photos that you posted of yours and had to have one! I'm very happy with it, looks great and has broken in and fits/feels great.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 11703058


As a general rule, I try not to click Like on a watch on a NATO strap but I have to admit, this looks good! (Also, I am happy to see you are not sporting the NATO strap man-bun.)


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Zodiac Dragon Wing









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Just came in...Maranez







..........


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday gentlemen and ladies.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Helberg CH8


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crezo said:


> Awesome!!! I had the exact same one with flat sapphire (so not exact at all i guess  ) but had to sell it to pay for wedding stuff.
> 
> God i miss that watch... Thanks for the picture! Will.have to pick one up again someday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend! Love this watch, nice size and fit well with many straps/bracelets. Hope you will find one shortly 

Enjoy the rest of the day!


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Vostok amphibian


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly arrived, Hager Commando


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Vostok Amphibia LE GMT - arrived last night!


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

My new acquisition, a near mint Edox Delfin with Unitas 6425 handwinder, happy guy!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Sea Storm on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Just popped a battery in this gift from a good friend. His mom, who works for Federal Mogul, found it while cleaning out her basement and was going to toss it. Cheap watch, I'm sure, but looks kind of cool, and I appreciate the thought. Reminds me of an automotive or motorcycle gauge. Plus, it's got a Miyota movement, so it should keep good time. Hope everyone had a great hump day.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day five of my Citizen watches. This time it is another of my AT atomic clock-controlled watches - the Citizen Eco-Drive Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H. I got this for a substabntial discount and wrote about on the bargain thread of f71. To my chagrin, another poster told me he got it for $100 less and sure enough, I saw it at TJ Maxx last Father's Day for $100 less than I paid. I still got it for about half its list price and it is a very nice watch.








​


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

DSN bronze today


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

[/URL


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

My favorite Milgauss









Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

my new Casio Edifice EF503. humble but with a nice "soul".


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Horween whiskey leather DrunkArtStraps 
Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

One of our friends "Hoonnu" isn't doing well. My wish for today is to take a moment and think of her. She needs our strength. Thanks--Dave







..........


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with Hager Commando


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

My wife says im too cheap cause I bought 2 Fossil Gage watches for 1/2 off and walked out the door for both at $140 total. Too Scottish for my own good I guess. Been darn good watches so far. Both have a Miyota ticker in them.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

One-off white Cerberus recently modded with orange rehaut. Really digging it.










How many taps does it take to get to the talky center of a Tapatalk? The world may never know...


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

She got TV eye on you.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Thinking of you, Hoonnu! 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## dpeco (Oct 21, 2008)

This as usual









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

My latest, the Bulova Lobster.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Shot by my wife









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Henry on DrunkArtStraps tonight 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

IW


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day six of my Citizen watches. Today I will be wearing my Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Titanium BL5250-02L. I have to admit, of the seven Citizen watches that I own, this is my least favorite, despite the fact that it is a titanium perpetual calendar watch. I have swapped out the strap for black rally straps of the perforated and three large circle variety, but none of the combinations has brought me the same excitement as some of the others I own. Nevertheless, it is a very light, comfortable watch.






















​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SilentAce07 (Mar 5, 2017)

My Vostok Amphibia Cadet arrived today. Really loving it.

My latest 3.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

Airboss









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNKL23:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Neptune..


----------



## kore (Jun 18, 2010)

Found this in the drawer and change the strap 









Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Orient









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF with the Padi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Seiko PADI to go pick up Jade at ECU and mover her out of her dorm for the summer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

What a miserable rainy day here for the Kentucky Oaks. I'll sit this one out.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Yesterday took my favorit Orient out










Waltham became my daily beater, crystal is buffed out, considering it was full of scratches and you could barely see the date I think it worked out just fine


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Wish I would have worn my PADI today!Nighthawk instead









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon On Nato


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

For the weekend.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia SE 100725


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Grabbed this on a whim today. Pretty cool little watch, especially for $12.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Just got a couple Tiger-Concept watches in today on trade. I really like the 16800 with snowflake hand and dial. The Explorer is very nice too, but a bit too small for me I think. Might trade that one. Both Miyota autos 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Medieval Times logo Momentum.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I decided to give the Tiger Concept 1016 another shot. I just gave the case a good cleaning and took it off the leather and tried a black NATO. I like the look much better, and I think this tiny watch is growing on me a little bit. I never thought I'd wear a 35mm watch. I do wish it came with the Oyster bracelet. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

PowerChucker said:


> I decided to give the Tiger Concept 1016 another shot. I just gave the case a good cleaning and took it off the leather and tried a black NATO. I like the look much better, and I think this tiny watch is growing on me a little bit. I never thought I'd wear a 35mm watch. I do wish it came with the Oyster bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think that nato really works well, it's a good look.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New shoes for the Superocean Abyss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

This is the seventh and last day for my Citizen watches. Today I am wearing my Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e. I got it for a really discounted price and it is the only analogue/digital watch that I won. The bracelet is really nice and the watch keeps good time, despite the fact that it is not one of my Citizen AT watches that are set by the atomic clock.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Been crazy busy this week so haven't had time to post, but took too many pictures not to. The rest of the trip was quite interesting. Last day we got to relax at the Baldi hot springs spa, which was a totally new experience for me. I've been to natural hot springs in Germany on another school music tour, but this resort was next level. It had slides that were much more fun (and bigger liability issues) than you'd find in the States, such as a "turbo" that would shoot you out at the top of a steep bowl. As you slowed down, you'd drop into a hot pool with others in it from the bottom of the bowl. Since my first diver had just arrived back home, I was stuck with this - and no, I didn't get it wet!







on the way to the springs, we stopped by this beautiful cathedral and bush garden. Got a picture of me in my natural habitat, trying to make my flow a little more fierce 😝.








Another new experience was busking! This father and daughter were playing along to backing tracks in the CR airport and when they saw our instruments, invited us to join! Being the concert master and having better ears than eyes for music, I couldn't say no!








Our flight out of Costa Rica ended up being delayed by more than five hours due to a hydraulic leak making a brake catch on fire, so naturally Delta put us on a red-eye for the last leg. Got the next day off school though, which gave me a chance to play with this all the way from Serbia. Hasn't been off my wrist since!








Sorry for the novel of a post and potato quality pics. I'll be posting the edited ones (not phone pics of RAWs on my camera screen!) and more from the trip on IG when I get the chance (lord knows when, I'm going insane with projects) so feel free to follow @da.chirv
Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

Just got this in and threw on a new redwine color strap. Green is my favorite color so I'm thrilled to add this green watch to my collection!









Sent from my Samsung phone, non exploding model.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Parnis


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

White Orsa Monstrum


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Waiting for the laundry to open at 0730. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just to demonstrate my weakness for orange watches here's the OM gen 3.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

A little yellow to brighten up a rainy Saturday. Be good today....







..........


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Orient Symphony wrist time.

Enjoy your Saturday b-);-)


----------



## Venkov (Dec 10, 2016)

Sakura in Rostov, Russia.




























Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Switched to my new to me beater. Casio AMW-330 on an Armida CUDA 22mm strap. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Same as I was wearing yesterday









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm the one who just finished a workout but somehow Ripley is the one who's passed out on the floor.


----------



## shippersunbound (Feb 23, 2017)

Vulcain Nautical on zuludiver orange rubber









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't wear this one enough.... it is a really pain to set the day and date ..

but Clinton World Timer


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

w4tchnut said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is that? It's pretty cool looking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

PowerChucker said:


> What is that? It's pretty cool looking!


I like it a lot. 
Its the Hamilton Base Jump chronograph H797860. PVD coated titanium, 7750 movement custom pusher-less modification. 
You should be able to find some videos showing the actuation of the chrono using the bezel.

More pics. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Golden eye on this most beautiful DiModel strap :


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

My 1st G! 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## oscan (Dec 4, 2012)

Spent the morning at the LeMay Museum looking at all the beautiful cars.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX 3 GMT

20170506_191131 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Enjoying a beautiful spring evening with an Orient Sea King and the only vice I have left.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Vintage Tudor.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317








​


----------



## Ramsa (Dec 2, 2016)

Skagen Holst with it's comfy mesh band...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

solchitlins said:


> View attachment 11743578


I reaally like this Watch. What's the case diameter and thickness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> I reaally like this Watch. What's the case diameter and thickness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's 42mm by 12mm thick but the case design makes it feel a lot thinner


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

solchitlins said:


> I think it's 42mm by 12mm thick but the case design makes it feel a lot thinner


Yeah it looks super thin on photos. 
It's blue, right ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah it looks super thin on photos.
> It's blue, right ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes and a total steal right now 
https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova...mG8DPeC4ZjHKlu5jGmCDF1o0hJ7KUpKrKYaAjdq8P8HAQ


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Capturing that glint of blue on the hands of the Seiko SCVS013 Blue Spark continues to be a challenge.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko PADI on a waterproof nubuk DrunkArtStraps 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Art Campbell (May 2, 2017)

I was going to wear my slightly dressier SS Jag but then realised this was a perfect match for my shirt.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Sturmanskie


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

SKX009 + Super Jubilee


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Titanium Eco-Drive Solar


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 11683346


Haven't seen these before. What's the model number and case size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

..........


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Steinhart Ocean one bronze, on a rios1931 cognac "Tula" bund.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Using the countdown timer to do laundry. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Me and my Vostok out for a hike*

I have a lot of choices in my area. The place today is usually crowded, way more so than the area you've seen a bunch of already. Plus a ton of mountain bikers which is fine because I used to ride. This trail starts out with a little downhill then unrelenting steep rock strewn climbing awaits you. If you like climbing, and I did, this is the trail for you.

Sunday at 7am, not so crowded









Spring wildflowers are popping up all over. This area has a different display than my other area. First time I've seen this









A Spotted Towhee belting out some bird tune









When I got back to the parking lot it had filled by a factor of 4. Runners/hikers/bikers, it's all good


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Me and my Vostok out for a hike*

Hamburger & Motocross Day with Helberg CH6


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

'70 Seiko 6139-7010 silver dial today.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Forgot to hit send on the photos yesterday *sigh*..


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20170507_174114 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Today I am wearing my other Filson watch, the Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755. I know there are a lot of Shinola/Filson haters on this forum, but I have found them to be excellently finished watches. I would never pay the list price for one, but then I don't pay list for ANY watch. I got this one from TJ Maxx at a steep discount from list price, and bought my Journeyman GMT model that I wore yesterday over the Internet for an even better discount. I like this watch because the green face color is different. It also has an unusual strap clasp on it that kind of sets it apart from every other leather strap.















​


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

DSN bronze


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The "Dutch Bull". Interesting how the dial won't photograph correctly. It's actually very close in color to the orange in the stripe of the strap.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Got home late from the sister's med school graduation weekend, partied swimming laps at the Y.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

MDT IT said:


>


Poor hammer, I hope it can outlive the watch.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Starting the work week with the Undone Killy Urban Chrono. 
Cheers 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)

Solar Skagen.


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Today's edition: Maybe one day when I am not paying $2500 a month for daycare, I can afford an actual Sub (or at least a better homage). But until then, this will have to do. Happy Monday, all.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm currently wearing my bead blasted Bulova 96B230 Military watch. I really enjoy the smooth sweeping seconds hand, but I'd like to get this one relumed at some point. Can't beat this cushion case at this price point... Or can you? Anyone? I had the blasting done by Jay at Motor City Watch Works, and I've been very pleased with his work on this and a couple of my other watches. Have a great Mil-Watch Monday! Visit the Mil-Watch Monday thread here to share your Military themed watches on Mondays.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sorry. Double post. I can't delete it. Any moderator that can help me, I'd appreciate it. Thanks in advance. Have a great day, all!


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

..........


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

From June 1985.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My new TC 1016 on a dark red Maratac ZULU. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 11751890
> 
> 
> View attachment 11751898


Miss mine, nice watch!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 Alpinist for today.

Enjor your day.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Janis Trading Co OG!









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Today I've been wearing this rather likeable Allwyn, which I haven't worn for at least a year. The photo is a bit sub-par, but in my view this is a very good watch. Legible, comfortable, and one of my most accurate mechanicals - after I invested a bit of time into regulating it.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

My SKMEI 1123. It is 34 mm wide by 36 mm lug end to lug end. It is 10 mm thick. The numbers light up not the whole dial.The barcelet clasp was weak and would not hold an adjustment. I was however planning to put it on the starp shown all along. ( I meant to do that)


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I decided to try that same red Maratac on my TC Snowflake. Usually I'm a bracelet guy on my Sub Homages, but since I have 3 now, I figured why not try on one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

JLC Reverso GT


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

With the correct date!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldZephyr (Jan 30, 2013)

jetcash said:


> With the correct date!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of watch is that? I really like it.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Crosspost from the magrette thread. MPP Black on muddy grey-olive leather strap

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ninzeo said:


>


Super hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Keep or sell switch 
Love the dial but need funds for another purchase after an unexpected weekend purchase. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jovani said:


>


I like this one a lot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I like this one a lot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2!!


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Borealis scorpion fish









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

New strap. Diggin' the blue!









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Even though today is my birthday, I am wearing one of my most affordable watches. I scooped up this Harding Jetstream HJ0602 for $65 on clearance at TJ Maxx. It is true that it only has a mineral crystal with anti-reflective coating, but so do my Bulova Precisionists that retail for more than $800 dollars. The movement is quartz. I mainly like the watch because of its somewhat unusual bezel. I got the Italian vintage red watch strap on sale at WatchGecko to replace the pretty decent rubber strap that came on the watch.








The original strap














​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko chronograph


----------



## IPwatch (Oct 9, 2009)

Right now


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Diver 65 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Trying on some of my friend's watches:


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Today, I'm wearing my NOS Timex T22232 "Monaco" for the first time. This one was hard to find, but well worth the wait. Have a great day, all!










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just another day with a Seiko for me.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Kronos on Borealis leather. Have a great day !







..........


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deutsche Master GMT


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

This just arrived yesterday... Today is the first day wearing it. I guess this makes me part of the cult?


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I haven't worn my Ticino Sea Viper Vintage Gilt in a while. I forgot how much I like it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*14" of snow last week, destructive hail storm yesterday...Springtime in the Rockies!*

The hail gave my favorite hiking area a miss but we have three more days of "unsettled weather" so anything might happen. In the meantime...

I'm hiking along and some bird swoops down and almost knocks my hat off. Why? I guess because he can. Crappy pic of him swooping around and around, probably one of the fastest flyers here









My Invicta mod hanging on a stalk, commemorating the site of the incident









The old and the new. At the end of the growing season this will be 7' tall









Some nameless yellow bird, high up in a nearby tree









Me and my Invicta touching leaves on what used to be a branch about 15' up but the recent snows brought it down, permanently. Instead of walking under it, I now walk around it


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Henry on DrunkArtStraps canvas 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Put a high dome crystal on this today. I love how it adds to the overall vintage vibe.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

nuvostokguy said:


> View attachment 11772890


This pic showed up in my daily forum summary email and I had to come comment "nice looking watch" . I used to have one just like it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex Tuesday very special delivery! I've been searching for this specific West Germany Timex 400 with the Durowe movement for probably about a year now, and I spotted it late last week. The listing said it wouldn't wind, but I just had to pounce. I got it moving, and I'll have to see how it keeps time, but very happy to have finally obtained it. Have a great evening, everybody!










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

srp777


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

OldZephyr said:


> What kind of watch is that? I really like it.


It's an old Vostok Komandirskie. EBay, my friend. The Russian rabbit hole is a deep one.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Campbell (May 2, 2017)

I finally get to wear this...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Vratislavia!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NODUS TRIESTE









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wednesday is young grandchildren day so I am wearing one of my trusty diver watches, my Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel. I won't have to take it off when I give them their baths and even if we run through the sprinkler hoses, it won't hurt my Scurfa.








​


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

A little dramatized, not an affordable per se. But I consider f71 as my home-forum, so...

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm back to this one. Just digging the heck out of it.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Hammy on Hump Day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

This chunk of stainless steel.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

SNA411 Flightmaster. I need to add another link to get the bracelet perfect, but a great watch!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

J Springs, on a Hadley Roma oil-tanned leather strap. Quickly becoming my favorite daily wear. Amazing value for $40, keeps excellent time.


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

MARANEZ Bangla Ti . Happy humping you horologists !!







..........


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

StogieNinja said:


> J Springs, on a Hadley Roma oil-tanned leather strap. Quickly becoming my favorite daily wear. Amazing value for $40, keeps excellent time.


Model? Looks great!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Model? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


BEB525. It's a rebranded Seiko 5, Japan-made 7s26 movement, 38mm case, 20mm lugs. $45 with free shipping at Creation Watches, and they have an extra 10% using discount code "JSPRINGS" which drops the price to $40.50 shipped!

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...jewels-japan-made-beb523-mens-watch-9139.html


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Wearing my daily work watch as usual.










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Newly arrived Airman Vintage 1953 LE


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Alpha "Speedmaster" (2017 version)


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Grapefruit time!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Padi Turtle


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Came home to this. Nodus Trieste with an NH35A inside. Honored to start testing watches at just 17!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

At this moment (it's 2:15 A.M. on 11 May), I'm wearing my Grovana GMT that is one of my absolute favorites.









On a German black leather band that is padded and with red stitching--maybe my favorite band for this watch.









Just now recovering from malaria and beginning to feel good again even though I can't sleep. Do be kind to others.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Sea Storm prototype on DrunkArtStraps tonight. 
Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)




----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Vintage Tissot Seastar Navigator









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

No grandkids today so I am not worried about having to take off a watch with a leather strap. I will be wearing my Bulova watches for the next four days. Today it is my Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131 with a blue Vintage Italian watch strap from WatchGecko.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## skx389 (May 23, 2016)

Zenith 😊









Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Present from my wife in 1988. Have only reset the date every 4 years. Still runs beautifully.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Borealis Sea Storm prototype on DrunkArtStraps tonight.
> Have a good evening.
> B
> 
> ...


That looks peachy. I've got that dial, but with date, and in the white bwg9 lume; on pre-order. Do have any inside gen' on when these beauties are likely to ship?


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

My super affordable Casio Royale 









Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

catsteeth said:


> That looks peachy. I've got that dial, but with date, and in the white bwg9 lume; on pre-order. Do have any inside gen' on when these beauties are likely to ship?


Thanks. I have a totally different version on preorder. Old radium all indices dial ND can't wait. Timeline hasn't changed per their last email update. Just as far as I know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apatride (Oct 1, 2013)

I received this beauty today. Very happy, for a lack of a better term, it looks "expensive". And I am now able to follow the time of the main office in SF.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Glycine Double Twelve









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

Today I choose a parnis chrono









HUAWEI VNS-L53 and Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Janis Azores









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Getting ready for river work this morning. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

Wearing this Electric California watch today. Got it for really cheap so I gave it a try and put it on a brown nato.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Steinhart OVM 2.0 while I'm waiting for my Damasko to arrive...


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm over the moon for my new watch:

Reactor Gamma 53003










It arrived better than expected. The picture looked like this:









This blue is lighter than I'd prefer but what showed up appeared darker which I prefer. It is heavy but I don't mind it. The packaging was great but the watch is awesome.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Weekender with T-Series seconds hand


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Oris for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Sporting this wonderful affordable today...








~v~_​


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Today's a quartz twofer - I didn't have time to post yesterday's watch!

Today - Helgray California









Yesterday - my first Invicta, an offering to my skull fetish.


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Switched the Hamilton Khaki field from a leather to a nylon NATO in honor of the springlike day in Chicago (finally)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day two of my Bulova watches. This time a diver watch, the Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210 on a rubber strap.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKL17:


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Maxmoro said:


> Wearing this Electric California watch today. Got it for really cheap so I gave it a try and put it on a brown nato.
> 
> View attachment 11790170


They make great snowboarding goggles and sunglasses!

Evening change to VT-themed NATO with the burgundy bezel. Liking it much better than on the bracelet.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## skx389 (May 23, 2016)

Rolex dj


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton Pan-Europ


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF with the Padi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

AW1350-59E


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

Same watch as yesterday with a custom strap I have made for it last evening.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new NTH Antilles champagne dial on BOR bracelet. 
TGIF.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

I need a pedicure. Happy Friday!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Forgot to put on a watch when I went out the door this morning... And will be away for the weekend.  Hope the withdrawal symptoms won't be too harsh the coming days.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Casio on a Toxic NATO for the moment. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Casio ruled the roost as most affodable watch in casa Sticky for a long time until the Timex Expedition came along.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Bertucci A4T case, stock DX3 nylon strap


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

New arrival.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Parnis sterile flieger for today


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!!! HAGWE Guys, Bronze 6105


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Change: Still Bertucci, but an A4T case, hiviz dial, and leather open-ended screw-lugged band to pair with military issue desert boots.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Big freaking Russian Diver 
Not made in Russia 









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## OMGZILLA (Jul 3, 2016)

In my Ridgeline today on a beer run. The perfect matching watch...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Seiko SKX009 today









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkov (Dec 10, 2016)

Seiko SARB017 & Piljot de luxe 2209. 2016 & 1966










Right after repassage. 









Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day three of my Bulova watches. Today it is my Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183. It has absolutely no lume since it is intended to be a dress watch. But the smooth second hand is fascinating to watch for someone who is mostly a quartz watch owner.








​


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Finished the night with the new one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skindiver


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Ticino Sea Viper Vintage Gilt at Church. 30 mins early for mass. My sons first holy communion. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw one of these for sale on that auction site today. Beautiful chrono.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Wimads said:


> Forgot to put on a watch when I went out the door this morning... And will be away for the weekend.  Hope the withdrawal symptoms won't be too harsh the coming days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great excuse to buy yourself a new one.
Man can't be without watch for the weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

PowerChucker said:


> Ticino Sea Viper Vintage Gilt at Church. 30 mins early for mass. My sons first holy communion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your son's first Holy Communion. My grand nephew first as well tomorrow.

Enjoy.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For now Melbourne Flinders. But may change later on.

Enjoy your Saturday folks.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just got from my mother that was my dads and grandfathers. The left is a Hamilton AF Issue from 1953 with a 24 hr dial. Model 33106. And the other is a Washington watch co. from about 1872-74. The Hamilton is in good working condition. The Washington looks to be a lever set. Says it was more then likely sold at Montgomery Wards. Been in the family since new.


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RyanPatrick said:


> Saw one of these for sale on that auction site today. Beautiful chrono.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Love it. 
Can You pm me the link pls ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chucho73 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


so hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

My new bond strap from blushark.. seems to suit the Orient ray raven 😀








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> so hot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!! Your new hammy is a beauty too

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Sorry...forgot to fix the date....rushed by the Mrs...







..........


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Just my gym watch today..


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. Love it.
> Can You pm me the link pls ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RyanPatrick said:


> Sent
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's cheap. Do it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Absolutely love this new Nodus Trieste  they did such a great job. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Vintage Lip manual wind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Victorinox Alpinach chrono
Just ordered the Air Boss March 4. 
Amazon Lightning deal going on right now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Changed to Steinhart GMT the rest of the day.

Have a great weekend, folks.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Sunny days in the city


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

This little hummer.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)




----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Vestal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day four of my Bulova watches - Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251








​


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Giving an old favourite some wrist time this weekend...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Watch of choice for the day.

*Seiko Monster 2nd Gen*








~v~_​


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Seiko Silver Wave


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


Super shot of the citizen. I'll have to wear mine tomorrow afternoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What's up amigos?
Continuing to enjoy the Trieste, Nodus' first watch and a nice one. The started with a bang and great value 
Assembled & regulated in the US
Swiss mvt
Beautiful case finish and those great chambers 
Drilled lugs 
Gorgeous dial with applied markers. 
$500 only  ($350 with Seiko mvt)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super shot of the citizen. I'll have to wear mine tomorrow afternoon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Just a great bargain watch.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

No motorists were harmed or mildly annoyed during the taking of this photo...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Bulova moon watch









Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Mother's Day to all Moms! Raven Vintage 42mm On Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

castlk said:


>


Love it! Seems in great condition after all these years.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Good job it's atomic because I can't sus all the buttons out to save my life.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Orange you glad it's Mother's Day to celebrate those who brought you into this world.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Mothers' day and Sunday.


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Batial on Martu'







..........


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Zenith Surf on it's original strap and buckle.
It's dinky!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph








​


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Bulova on Mother's Day! Treat your women right!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_My watch for the day. Can never go wrong with this one. 
A true classic.

*Seiko SKX007J*







_
*~v~*​


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Gallatin










Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

Debating liquidating a large part of my collection to fund a grail purchase so I've been rotating through them every few hours to narrow down what I can and can't bring myself to sell. Right now this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A newly revived Mondaine Evo alarm. One of the few watch alarms I can hear easily.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Lite Brite 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Honors physics project due tomorrow. Made three capacitors from tin foil and plastic wrap, and trying not to kill myself or burn the house down with my dad's real ones. (He used to be an electrical engineer, currently an electrician installing Generac generators so he didn't let me do anything stupid.) 3 hours of sleep here I come!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0040:


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Trieste on bracelet to start the work week. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Going with the Promaster for the 3rd day in a row.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Watch to kick off the workweek.

*Vostok Amphibia*








~v~_​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Trieste on bracelet to start the work week.
> Have a great day.
> B
> 
> ...


Nice one Brice. Love the red bezel


----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)

Frankenmonster Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Armida A8 On Canvas


Really cool! That strap is a perfect match.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Really cool! That strap is a perfect match.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Love this combo too

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Can spare 30 minutes away from my desk, what to do what to do? I know...*

Me and my Mako on a glorious spring day









We go through months and months of going-into-winter-then-winter-then-more-winter till finally finally it's Springtime. It isn't freezing at night, everything that's been itching to grow up all green and everything, well, does grow up all green, including this cactus/small plant tableau









And it's supposed to snow this coming Thursday. One thing for sure: it doesn't snow in July and probably won't in August but it's May so all bets are off


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Driving home thru the woods....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Sea Storm on a Tropic rubber strap 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Time to cruise with the creamsicle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

This thing is ridiculous. :-d


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Ancon x-35









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph








​


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Heuer Carrera


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

Just arrived today


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Just a simple Timex.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster vintage Chrono cal 1040 on a Horween Skyfall leather DrunkArtStraps

Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleauxdaddy (Apr 22, 2007)

MWW Iconic 3


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

O1 Pepsi GMT


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Beautiful day in W Mass. Have a safe Tuesday !







..........


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

Got my Kickstarter Redwood Tactical watch yesterday.









Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Gents, here is my watch to kick Tuesday off. Another Timex, so you know it is very affordable. This will get me to the day with no problem I betcha.
I just really like the simplicity of field/scout style watch. Legible dial layout that's very easy to read, no need to go big.

*Timex Expedition Metal Field T49870*
37mm w/o crown of goodness, just perfect for those of us with small/medium size wrist. 


















Again, even in daylight the Indiglo is fantastic with the off white/cream dial.









Love how spot on the second hand hits the markers on this one too. Very pleased with this piece.









f71 folks.
Have a terrific Tuesday everyone.
~v~​_


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Luminous turtle. Lost the lume pip on the ceramic bezel 😑










Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Messing around at my desk. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

My Weekender Chrono


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

(I never knew just exactly how ya felt about ma) BIG 'OL GOLD G!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

SRP775 on Alphashark NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Starting a run on my Victorinox Swiss Army watches. I have exactly a week's worth. Today I am wearing one of my favorites and the last one I bought - 
the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1.








​


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

B/W 5610 Zulu


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

Tuna homage


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Steinhart O1 GMT









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Accu Swiss!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys. 
A&B Pilomatic B2 LE 05/10 on a DrunkArtStraps made of Horween horse hide. 
Have a great day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Mickey wins again today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Glycine Airman D12 on orig. strap

Enjoy your Wednesday.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver and ToxicNato make a nice pair.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Seiko 6309-7290


----------



## joelps (Oct 14, 2015)

Baume Mercier Classima no pic


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Mww Morgan









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Took the photo yesterday, still wearing it right now


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Just landed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

SGG713 with jubilee...essentially a quartz sarb035...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Seagull 1963


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Gator is watch hungry these days.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Waterbury Wednesday

20170517_174450 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trieste on DrunkArtStraps

Those chamfers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A "new-to-me" orange lately from one of our own WIS:


----------



## PAM05 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day two of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches. Today it is the brother of yesterday's watch - the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681. The main difference is the color of the face (white rather than black) and the fact that this watch came with a bracelet. I did not like the bracelet so I changed it to a Super Engineer II style bracelet. As an alternative, I could always use the excellent black NATO strap that came with the black-faced model, in addition to the colorful strap I wear it on.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

At the moment, I've got the Seiko SKX009 on my wrist. I have never done scuba diving, but this "scuba diver's" watch is one of my favorites. I certainly don't have to worry about it during the rainy season, and I just like to look at it.









On a beautiful, butter-soft, Bariloche, blue buffalo band that is sooooooo comfortable.









Have a great day wherever you are and do take the time to be kind.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous

What's up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Day two of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches. Today it is the brother of yesterday's watch - the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681. The main difference is the color of the face (white rather than black) and the fact that this watch came with a bracelet. I did not like the bracelet so I changed it to a Super Engineer II style bracelet. As an alternative, I could always use the excellent black NATO strap that came with the black-faced model, in addition to the colorful strap I wear it on.
> 
> View attachment 11859834
> 
> ​


I usually just give likes on this thread to keep the posts flowing, but wow, that's the best looking VSA aside from the Dive Master. The super engineer ii bracelet is stellar. Well done

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Few diver on steel mesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo and CB for a rainy day.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Damn....wrong date. Hazy hot n' humid in the Northeast today. High near 95. Stay cool !







..........


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Cup of Hawai'ian joe and my work Fossil. Probably post it on the $20 or less as it was free.


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

Citizen Perpetual Calendar Chronograph on an accented StrapCo racing canvas strap. Good choice for warm summer weather.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Seiko Padi on a red/blue Nato from Gnomon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_An Expedition for today gents.



















~v~_​


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _An Expedition for today gents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Price for performance and looks on the watch is unmatched. What's the WR rating?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

MrBacon said:


> Price for performance and looks on the watch is unmatched. What's the WR rating?


It says right on the dial...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

MrBacon said:


> Price for performance and looks on the watch is unmatched. What's the WR rating?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Great looking watch indeed, love it. 100 Meters WR.


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> It says right on the dial...


Old eyes and didn't look hard enough...

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H2O Kalmar II


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Abyss for today 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Seiko










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

tygrysastyl said:


> Hi
> 
> Seiko
> 
> ...


How can you deal with the gap between end links and the case?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

MrBacon said:


> How can you deal with the gap between end links and the case?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Well it's an old, old friend. I like to keep it as it is

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Loving this watch so much









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

1976 Timex Viscount


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

tygrysastyl said:


> Well it's an old, old friend. I like to keep it as it is
> 
> iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


If you're ok with it. I'm ok with it. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Woke up like this. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Opening the pool... trying, *sigh*... While also dying a B&R strap. Can't quite seem to get the color I want from the box of RIT dye. It may be time to try a soak it in this mornings left over coffee 🍵.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Davosa Ternos 40mm, lug to lug 48mm on a 6.5" wrist....Just received it and it is my first automatic and I have to say that I really like it.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*A tale of two watches...and snow*

Yesterday, with the forecast saying "snow!!" for today, I went out for a stroll with my Invicta mod








Forecast was for rain this morning turning to snow this afternoon and all through the night--maybe even more than 3' above 9000'. This is a BIG late spring storm. So what was on the ground this morning? You guessed it









Well, that and limbs and trees again, like two weeks ago

I drive to my gym, lift frantically as it begins to snow even harder, I'm headed home and as I slow for a corner the snow from my car roof starts to slide down onto my windshield, too heavy for my wipers to even move. The first third of the windshield gets covered, I'm starting to sweat. The next third gets covered I know I'm in trouble. The final third and it's totally covered and I'm doing 35 in traffic. I can't see the proverbial S. I roll down my window and can sort of kind of see just a bit enough to pull over, fingers crossed.









Gotta love Springtime in Colorado!


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

With snow on the ground, I figured it appropriate to pull out the only watch I have that comes close to matching









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

I have two "Jacques" watches now and love them both - this one has a Unitas 6498 movement and she is very accurate....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## silentmalak (Jun 10, 2015)

NOS Waltham 1967 mechanic 17 jewels, a 50 years old beauty. First time used.









HUAWEI VNS-L53 and Tapatalk


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

New from the east


----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Gymnastics time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

JR


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer Pilot on Toxicroo tonight. 
Cheers


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

It's just a little after three in the morning here in Tanzania and the hyenas have started all the dogs howling, so no sleep for me. This has been languishing in the case because I had the wrong band on it--just didn't look good. Then, on a whim, I tried an uber soft Bariloche leather on it--et voila! My ESQ Movado quartz that was a gift I cherish because of the 3/6/9/bomber face.









This butter-soft, Bariloche, soft brown band was just what this watch needed--for me at least.









Hope the hyenas aren't keeping you from sleep and that you have a great day wherever you are. Do be kind.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Trying to get as much wrist time with this one as possible before it potentially sells to make room (read: funds) for an Unimatic Due. They're selling out fast though, 24 left! 64 earlier today, they must've sold to retailers.

View attachment 11870914

Found this little guy on our neighbor's lawn while on a walk.
View attachment 11870922


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day three of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches. Today it is my first Victorinox acquistion - my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph 241434.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical on new shoes

*


----------



## Ryan_YYC (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKL23:


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

Bulova Military till evening... Then, swap to blue Snorkel


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Chirv said:


> View attachment 11870914
> 
> Found this little guy on our neighbor's lawn while on a walk.
> View attachment 11870922
> ...


That's MY turtle, and GET OFF MY LAWN !!! 
- your neighbor 
:-d


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I've posted this a couple of places already this am...one more couldn't hurt. Happy Friday!!!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Union Noramis









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Tissot T-race ETA 7750. Have a safe weekend..







..........


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Woke up like this. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

Best quartz diver. Seriously underrated. Victorinox Dive Master 500










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Couldn't decide what to wear so i wore them all. hahaha. 
Scroll down for more. 








But in all seriousness. I'm wearing a vostok scuba dude.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Omega day









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

Evening swap to blue Snorkel


----------



## OMGZILLA (Jul 3, 2016)

Beaut of a day for a drive. Rolex Seadweller on Martini NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Accurate, affordable elegance. I'm good with all that for today.
*
Bulova Accutron II*






















































Have a fantastic Friday and weekend everyone.
~v~​_


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Just got this lovely Chronomaster last night. What a perfect quartz for me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Change it up.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## DontBlinkWRX (May 19, 2017)

OMGZILLA said:


> Beaut of a day for a drive. Rolex Seadweller on Martini NATO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 NSX??


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wimads said:


> Union Noramis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!!! Orion Vintage Diver


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Audioslave


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Something different for me - a vintage solar.....Cheers p


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

SNK809 on J Crew NATO


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Evening switch to my new to me arrival. Why did I wait so long.......


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Tried out my first perlon (Eulit two-piece) on the DC-4 - it'll likely be my last. Looks fine but just as hot and sticky as any leather - and not soft and comfortable by any means.










More straps on the way - stay tuned...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

This J Springs (Seiko 5 rebrand) has quickly become my favorite daily driver for the office.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

A quick evening switch to the android diver before I head to the set to do some horrifying make up!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Just arrived today ... PAM01359










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 11878682


 REAL handsome watch and hook up !! Nice job bro !!


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Benarus vintage moray









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Sea Storm on a Hirsch Pure rubber to start the weekend



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Micro said:


> Just arrived today ... PAM01359
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. Used to be my no.1 grail, but must say it has slowly cooled down on me over the past 2 years. Have come to realize 42mm is my max regardless of l2l - with some exceptions at 44mm, but not with large dial designs like PAMs. Can't help but think that some panerais (like yours) could look really cool at 40mm. Their legibility would certainly allow for it.

Looks great on your wrist though! Enjoy it 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Getting ready to go out!

Tissot Chemin Des Tourelles Squelette










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

New acquisition today.

Combat B29; carbon case with a full lume dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Yellowfin Friday


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Rivven said:


> New acquisition today.
> 
> Combat B29; carbon case with a full lume dial.
> 
> ...


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

For me, a real stunner and for less than $200 (my definition of affordable). Just love this Maratac Pilot, big, old style, with its domed sapphire crystal, onion stem at four thirty, and a very accurate movement with a WR100--and it is big and easy to read.









On an Italian Design very thick leather strap that just screams "Wear me on your motorcycle!" Sadly, my riding days are far behind me, but I love the thick leather.









How thick? Take a look . . .









Have a great day and remember to be kind.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Evening switch









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day four of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches. Today it is the "little brother" of the chronograph I wore yesterday: the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438. It came with an excellent natural rubber strap, but I changed it out for a bracelet that was on a dual-time Victorinox that I wear less often.








With the bracelet







As purchased
​


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Expedition Saturday...


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

This is the only strap that somewhat goes with a red tie, so today it gets some love. Also i adore this watch









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

The wife is at work this morning so I'm watching the new Lego Batman movie with my kids, wearing my Ticino Sea Viper Vintage Gilt. 
Joker likes my watch!








And so does Batman!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Temporary mid-morning switch to my Helgray Silverstone Green. I'm going to my granddaughter's two year old birthday party and wearing a green shirt so I decided to wear my Helgray green watch. I'll switch back to my Victorinox after I get back home.








​


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It was destined to become a 55F but I decided to leave it stock.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

This one with me for days. Awesome piece.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm On Canvas


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I'm sporting a GMT piece. 
*
Timex Expedition World Time*
Smooth bidirectional rotating GMT bezel


















No Indiglo but enough lume to make it look interesting in the dark









Legible dial layout
100M WR









An affordable keeper








~v~_​


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I can tell it's going to be a long honeymoon with this one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is the new Borealis Oceanaut on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
42x50mm case 13.m thick 
Bronze alloy

Enjoy the weekend. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sat in "Five Guys" enjoying a burger and a milkshake after a really enjoyable GTG in London.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I've missed posting the past couple of days due to being super busy at work and my wife's grandpa being in the hospital, but he's my new-to-me white dial 927 with a freshly swapped crown and custom fitted band. The 20mm end looks had to be filed down by hand, so they're a little imperfect, but I think it looks great. I hadn't yet set the date when I took this shot...










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

party prep, princess paraphernalia, power wheels... perfect!


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Fresh battery, today, resin deteriorating badly, but still cool:


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Here is the new Borealis Oceanaut on a DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> 42x50mm case 13.m thick
> Bronze alloy
> 
> ...


I don't think you can check tire tread with that.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm thrilled... just found this in an old bin, I got it from ebay around 2004. An Orion skeleton manual-winder from Russia!

Predates all of my other watches by well over a decade


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Lazy day by the pool with a LE Pro Diver. Been to the Bahamas and back. It came back with out a scratch, I didn't though. Hit my forehead on the bottom of the pool from the water slide and took a 2x4" hunk off of skin. No stitches because it was too big, but a really nice scar. Went into the ocean and never hurt from then on. And that was day one.


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Victorinox Maverick for today.


----------



## brianloch1974 (Apr 26, 2017)

I love scotch-scotchy,scotch,scotch.
& I love watch-watchy,watch,watch.
Seiko, I love Seiko.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

AIW Guru said:


> View attachment 11885386


Wow, I had this exact watch a few months ago. I traded it and haven't seen another one since. It's such a cool looking blackout watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day five of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches. Today it is the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time 241441. 
I got this with a bracelet but switched the bracelet to the red bezel Maverick I wore yesterday. So now I am wearing it on a rubber strap.








​


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Got to switching bands around and saw my Orient Blue Ray all lonely, so I had to give it some new shoes and wear it a bit.









Have it on an I.W. Suisse padded black leather band with perforations and blue accents and stitching. I think it goes really well with the watch. That's our Tibetan Terrier in the background keeping the lions away. Doing a good job, too.









Just love this shot. Cheetah seems to be saying, "Think you've spotted one?" Get it? Spotted one, said by a cheetah.









Have a great day wherever you are and do remember to be kind.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all.

Borealis once again.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

All hail the Seiko 5, beater and looker









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MikeyT said:


>


Looks great on bed of rices


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Old school Sunday


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Timing laundry. Gonna be a hot one; broke out the silicone. I mean, the lint trap.

















Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Post Sunday brunch watch...

*Dan Henry 1963*


















Wishing everyone a splendid Sunday.
~v~_​


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one for awhile.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On Sunday I often find myself wearing the PADI 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A gift from a fellow WUS'er. Ahh, the memories.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Switched to this old affordable friend. It's nice to know that this piece is still running well.

*Wenger Terragraph 72784*









Unfiltered...









*~v~*_​


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Brera Eterno GMT


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yard work done, freshly showered, and ribs on the slow cooker. Looks like I'll break out my Seiko Coutura. I can't remember when but the wife got me this some Years ago.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

After a few hours of yard work I'm gonna go grab a beer and appetizer with the Alpina Startimer Chrono. 
Cheers. B









Victory Golden Monkey cheers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Wore that one this morning that dial is amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day six of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches. Today is it the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183.








​


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

snk803









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

fendushi said:


>


What's the model number on this guy?


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

My "feelings" watch. This was my first automatic watch and the watch I wore on my wedding day. I typically stick to solar/atomic watches but I just can't shake this one.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


>


That blue Antilles looks so good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Evening switch (but really to prep for getting it ready for the work day in the morning)









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

The tangramatic Hyperion explorer on a tropic rubber vanilla



Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Maranez layan blue









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

No change on wrist. Same as last few days.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

New shoes for my Hammy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deaumar Ensign


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris Diver 65 to start the week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Honeymoon day 4.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting a new week with the Oris65 42 on the OEM bracelet. 
Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)

A workout on this Holliday Monday.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

My first automatic, Davosa Ternos 40mm, lug to lug 48mm, on a 6.5" wrist...


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Changed my mind in the morning and grabbed this one









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes I know it's *gasp* a Stauer, and the reputation they have for dubious advertising claims is warranted, but I like it for these reasons:


Vintage styling.
Automatic.
Comfortable.
Legible.
Hand winds.
Hacks.
Screw on case back.
Screw down crown.
Nearly dead on accurate.
It was free.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

This cool-blue-dialled EM-7, rebirth by Total watch repair-Encino TYVM!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javam (Feb 18, 2014)

I switched to the BeeFcaKe when I came home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Right now I am wearing my CASIO MMA 200W on this newly arrived reddish brown 2pc nylon strap. It is 10 mm thick and 45 mm wide with the crown. It is 48 mm lug end to lug end. WR is 100 meters and the lugs are 22 mm. The bezel will rotate with enough force(It is friction) The alarm does work but I do not know how to use it.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bertucci on Bertucci Leather! 
Glorious!

20170522_165727 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170522_165946 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

A rainy Monday In New York and the same watch I wore yesterday.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## shippersunbound (Feb 23, 2017)

Never meet your heroes, they say. Bugger that!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Undone Urban Chrono for the evening. 









Love the blue hands 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

this arrived today.. loving it..


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Invicta 1974. Bought on a cruise in the Caribbean. I remember the model as it is the same yr I graduated from high school. 5 yrs and going strong.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day seven of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches. I saved the best for last. Today it is my Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445. This watch has a ETA 252 quartz 22 jewels serviceable movement. It also has an excellent bracelet. It is my only Chrono Classic and I like its larger size (XLS) compared to the smaller Chrono Classic watches.







​


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Just got a package from the States and my darling daughter-in-law surprised me with a new watch band. Boy, does she know how to make me happy. Immediately put it on my Grovana GMT, perhaps my most favorite watch--true Swiss you know.









The band is genuine ostrich leg (a new one on me) that is drop dead gorgeous. Even my wife was impressed.









It's varied all around the band with smooth and pebbledy (pebbledy?) bits.









This is what it looked like on the hoof. The male is on the right in black and white, and the female on the left in, dare I say it, several shades of gray.









Have as happy a day as I'm having. Packages always make it like Christmas here. It even had a Eulit perlon band in it that's on my Maratac Pilot (pictures in a day or two). God bless all who are kind, especially when they are kind to me.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Trying to decide if I like this bezel insert before I install it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Starting a new week with the Oris65 42 on the OEM bracelet.
> Have a great day.
> Brice
> 
> ...


Great shots!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

My vintage Timex auto!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

This guy again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 5, and I love everything about this watch.


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Seiko Solar SNE107 back on a bracelet.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

No work today....









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_*Techne Tuesday*



















Unfiltered...


















Have a terrific Tuesday everyone.
~v~_​


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Still one of my favorites and a mini grails. Pleamar on chromexcel strap









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _*Techne Tuesday*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely watch

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

mr mash said:


> Lovely watch
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


I think so as well. :-!


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

To commemorate my 100th post, here's the first watch I ever bought through WUS as shady new member with zero post back in January.

And yes, I did plan this earlier in the morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Switched it up to the Steinhart









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I'm very comfortable with this Russian for the evening...









~v~​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Nodus Trieste prototype on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Nodus Trieste prototype on a DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> Have a good evening.
> B
> 
> ...


Tempted but still holding on to my willpower to resist. And then there's Revolo.

Very nice watch.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Change in watch, Hamilton Khaki King for the night.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20170523_165507 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

In the suub.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B3 carbon









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1








​


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Sarb033









Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Didn't set it yet..









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Seiko SNZH53 on Nato strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M On Isofrane


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

A Mesh on a field watch?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A&B Pilomatic B2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Day two Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

B3 Carbon again today









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Can't get enough of my newest build. Snkl09 with Dagaz hands and dial as well as Blue AR sapphire crystal.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Kronos-TP (Mar 11, 2017)

My mesmerising two tone Rolex Subby.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Steinhart again









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The re-issue.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Received this Vintage beauty today.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Oriënt Nami 200m-diver, the NA, on a 17.5cm wrist. ;-)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

96b237 Snorkel chrono


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Borealis Sea Hawk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Yeah** Baby Yeah!*

20170524_161200 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170524_161240 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Mesh kinda day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

Orient Explorer


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*A green kinda day*

Green grass island during The Big Melt









Green field









Green watch strap


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako while on vacation last 10 days










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Ending the day with my newly purchased pilot Day Date Interstellar watch. Alright alright alright.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Invicta model 12562 with a Swiss Rhonda movement. 3.5 years and haven't needed to change the battery yet. Rhonda says 4-5 yrs life on the battery.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Latest addition









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys
Switched to the Scurfa PVD Diver One with an automatic movement. So glad Paul made this LE auto version. Came with a blackout ToxicNato too 

Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDoc1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Just landed.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Today I am wearing my Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008 which I purchased before you could buy them off eBay stateside. A very kind WUS member overseas purchased it for me and shipped it to me for a very reasonable fee for his efforts. I've tried it on multiple straps and bracelets. Right now I am wearing it on a tan leather strap.




































​


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

today i wore my latest acquisition, the seiko skx173. i took it off the jubilee and tried on some of my old 22mm options this morning. i stayed with the nato for the rest of te day.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Something VERY sweet once owned by a gentleman in Cali.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Fossil Big Tic dancing robot watch in support of Geek Pride Day!


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Dinner switch









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)

Modded 7002-70xx


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Some colour this morning.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Mine's colourful, too, if you like brown. Brown's a colour, iinnit? This was a gift from a WUS member several years ago, and it's stayed a favorite because of the 3-6-9-Bomber dial and just can't stop lovin' the style of the ESQ Movado Beacon.









Finally on the strap that's seemingly made for it, an I.W. Suisse distressed leather "Aviator" that is soft, strong, and comfortable. It's perfect for days that I'm as distressed as the leather.









Three of the almost fifty orphans under five years of age that we feed and teach every day. Lil Samuel on the left has a bit of attitude. Just love that little guy.









Have a great moment, right now, wherever you are. Do be kind to those around you and somebody you've never met. God bless.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

Padi once again, this time on a canvas


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 7.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Put my 300 on a 300.


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

It's THURSDAY!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Military Field T49880


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Enjoying a classic...
*
Orient Star Classic*























































Right now...









~v~​_


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy and positive thought for Thursday.

Ventus Mori M4 for today.


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Last workday of the week. Tag Heuer Carrera










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

Trusty SKX


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

New Steinhart today!!!!!!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

]


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Lately I've been needing to know the date









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Bought this for my 40th birthday, which is exactly a year away... Might as well wear it on my 39th!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

dlee525 said:


> Bought this for my 40th birthday, which is exactly a year away... Might as well wear it on my 39th!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
Lol, my Debert says hi! No bogus birthday occasion required. 








































































Advance happy birthday anyway, congratulations! ;-)
F71 yo.
~v~​_​


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Nice! What miyota is it? Not a 9015, is it? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chipmiester (Dec 8, 2013)

Got 4 days off work so the c ward c61 trident is back on the wrist 👍









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

dlee525 said:


> Nice! What miyota is it? Not a 9015, is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nah, can't remember on the top of my head but it doesn't hack. Hand-wind yes but no hacking. Pleasantly accurate to be honest with you. I believe it has a sapphire and ceramic bezel. Anyway, glad you took that in jest. Congratulations on your fine piece.:-!


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

BevoWatch said:


> Nah, can't remember on the top of my head but it doesn't hack. Hand-wind yes but no hacking. Pleasantly accurate to be honest with you. I believe it has a sapphire and ceramic bezel. Anyway, glad you took that in jest. Congratulations on your fine piece.:-!


I wouldn't be surprised if it was more accurate than the Omega. Runs between +2-7 seconds randomly. Thanks for the birthday wish!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

dlee525 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it was more accurate than the Omega. Runs between +2-7 seconds randomly. Thanks for the birthday wish!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hmmm, surprised to hear that. But yeah, this Miyota runs +5 sec/day consistently with dial facing up at rest.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Getting my 4 year old to bed with my Shark Diver - just dropped off my 11 year old at dance minutes before and saw this double rainbow....


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I started the day with my Orient Star Classic and it is truly a wonderful and beautiful watch. 
I'd really like to keep that watch looking nice as long as possible. So Timex to finish the day.

*Orient Star Classic*
A lovely watch, one of my favorite.


















An evening switch to my very affordable 37mm rescuer...
*
Timex Expedition Metal Field T49870*









A nice legible easy to read layout for the evening...









and Indiglo to make things even better as it gets dark.









It just makes sense to me.








F71 folks.
Have a great evening everyone.
~v~_​


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A different representation of 24hrs.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jimmy C said:


> Getting my 4 year old to bed with my Shark Diver - just dropped off my 11 year old at dance minutes before and saw this double rainbow....


Ahhh, my neck feels better.;-)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

This one for now.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Astronaut 1968 ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!!! Deep Blue Alpha Marine


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Now I've finally persuaded DHL to deliver it to me allow me to present the blue Puck II.


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

Just-arrived SRP743


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM on a CB.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For now the Nacken vintage blue. Happy Friday.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Citizen Solar Eco-drive Titanium Chronograph


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF, diver to kickoff the weekend...

*Citizen Excalibur*









Have a great weekend everyone.
~v~_​


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Boattrip with my Aramar Sea Fury


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Digging out a vintage Gshock









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Classic and low profile. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

It's atomic time!









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Third day in a row, now on a perlonstrap shoes. So far it's keeping "Perfect" time. Very impressive.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Gone for a late evening stroll, down by the river, with my wife.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Started with this nice citizen...

*Citizen Excalibur*









then for a quick lite lunch bite I switched to this other nice citizen...

*Citizen NY2300-09E*






















































Have a wonderful weekend everyone!
~v~_​


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Day two of ownership. Can't get enough of it!

IKEA on a rainy Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Gigandet today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

Raketa 2609HA


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Marine


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

free image hosting


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Getting ready to go to niece's high school graduation.


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Come on Sounders!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

O&W Kartago









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

new Tropic with ETA-2893 GMT


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

The strap is 1 pc nylon 18 mm width. The watch is 9 mm thick.The diameter is 36 mm without the crown. The lug end to lug end measurement is 44 mm. WR is 30 meters. Most of the day I wore a quartz Minnesota Twins pocket watch with a damaged crystal on my belt. Anyone want to trade for a White SOX pocket watch? I cut the grass today burned some wood,trimmed trees and cleared






out weed trees etc.You can see my improvised table underneath the TIMEX.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

So Borealis back on wrist. We're building some patina on it ;-)









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

This does a great combo 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Hornlug










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Mondaine on this sunny day 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sunday


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

SEIKO SARB035


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Started with this nice citizen...
> 
> *Citizen Excalibur*
> 
> ...


These are wonderful shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

KRSVINTAGE said:


> View attachment 11960610
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...and this one is the best shot I've seen you take. Nicely done! New camera/phone?


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> ...and this one is the best shot I've seen you take. Nicely done! New camera/phone?


Trying different lighting. Still shot on iPhone SE. Thanks .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Had a fair old job convincing the Halios that it was time to move over but it finally saw reason an let the Orient have a turn.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

X-Patrol while on vacation









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

We are at the pool right now. I took my Ticino Sea Viper Vintage Gilt swimming for the first time. It performed great at 10 feet! Lol. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

It's peanut butter-jelly time! 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Simple but extremely versatile. 5th day in a row (with different straps) and it is at -2s









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

Woot for a long weekend. Headed to an escape room with my Citizen Nighthawk.


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Sunday Szechuan chiken and Orilex


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Watching the end of the Indy 500. 22 laps left. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Amazing coverage - Props to the producers.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_What use is a water watch unless you put it to use?

*Vostok Amphibia*


















An affordable that sees lots of play action and not too shabby for work as well...









Gotta love it.
~v~_​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the PADI earlier for backyard grilling then pool time. 


















Cheers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex Ironman at the Indianapolis 500 today. Pic is from last year's race.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switched to the PADI earlier for backyard grilling then pool time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always liked your choice in watches but that beer, hmmm not so sure about that. That's like folks piercing their genitals for sexual pleasure. The hell are you doing wrong with sex that would give you an idea that piercing your genital would be a good idea? Ok, probably too extreme of an analogy but you get the point. I'm gonna have to try that I guess as not too come across snobby. I mean the grapefruit beer not genital piercing.


----------



## shippersunbound (Feb 23, 2017)

Squale 1521

Love the way the sun catches the dial



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

CCCP Shchuka just arrived.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Bulova Marine Star


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

The new Gravitymaster GPW-2000 again ...










Great holidays gents


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## weissa (Sep 17, 2015)

Two-tones need love, too.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

One of my most affordable watches that was a gift from my middle son. He knew I wouldn't wear an expensive watch or he could only afford this one--doesn't matter, I love it. My Timex Waterbury that lights up at night (I don't).









On a Regis black mesh band that is very comfortable and dresses the watch up a bit.









I like the uncluttered look, even underneath.









Ya'll have a great day and enjoy the holiday if you've got one. Do be kind.


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Still wearing my SARB033









Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

NTH Santa cruz!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wenger Swiss Military Roadster 850791








​


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

My Laco auto today









Sent from Tapatalk 
-J


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Timex Intelligent Quartz for today and after.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Carrera.....


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Tangramatic on brown leather strap.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

I've never seen this model with that bezel. My ignorance is showing here but is that a mod? If not, please please please...where did you source it?



BevoWatch said:


> _What use is a water watch unless you put it to use?
> 
> *Vostok Amphibia*
> 
> ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Alpha Marine


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Watching my favorite HBO Series, Band of Brothers. The courage these young men had is unbelievable! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kb-no (Dec 29, 2016)

Casio MDV106 on black Nato... Affordable, and excellent value IMO.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Doing the weekly wash...









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Stuck at a carnival with the kids.... Fail









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

For Memorial Day, I always wear my grandfather's watch.
Though he was in 6 different armies during WWII, he wasn't ever in the USA's.
But he did immigrate to the US and was thankful to his new country and proud of it too.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Thought of a pic a bit late, so kind of a crappy low light pic..









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Neighborhood pool party. Let the summer begin.......


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Late afternoon switch to the Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red









Sent from Tapatalk 
-J


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Green seahorse









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Evening switch and trying a different NATO I forgot I had... .

20170529_190002 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170529_190032 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


>


Oh man I Love that one ! BTW, Anders from Gnomon emailed me back and said I can sent the 30atmos in for repair. Idk if I will because I can't afford insured shipping to Singapore right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Good morning everyone, hope you all in good health.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Chopping leeks for potato leek soup









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Parnis vintage diver all day today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

2017 Alpha "Speedmaster"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic for Today
*_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317








​


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Cayman 3000


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## marcel2812 (Apr 22, 2017)

late 60s early 70s conie









Sent from my SM-G9287C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## TheScarletPimpernel (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

DAN HENRY 1947...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great week to everyone 
Wearing the Trieste on DrunkArtStraps canvas today. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wearing my Timex T22232 "Monaco" after a long weekend. Have a great Tuesday, everybody.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Well worth the wear - the blue Bambino.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Apparently all I do is wear the watch I got most recently.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Colorful light reflecting from the background

















Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Love the colours on this watch, definitely my favourite!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Antilles









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Scout


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yesterday I dug out another of my 1970's Citizens and wore it again today. I don't think it looks great in the photos, but I really like its old-fashioned early 60's style case and dark blue dial with raised indices and sword hands. It has a 2520 hand-winding movement which beats 21600 times per hour.

View attachment 11981426
View attachment 11981434


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The images were not showing to me so I edited the post using "advanced" in the same way I used to have to - can someone just let me know whether the two images are now showing or not, please, and whether they appear once each or twice each? I know that my browser doesn't always reflect what others are seeing! Thanks in advance.



Mike_1 said:


> Yesterday I dug out another of my 1970's Citizens and wore it again today. I don't think it looks great in the photos, but I really like it's old-fashioned early 60's style case and dark blue dial with raised indices and sword hands. It has a 2520 hand-winding movement which beats 21600 times per hour.
> 
> View attachment 11981426
> View attachment 11981434


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

This came in the mail today:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

UndoneMonday with the Killy Urban Chrono 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## instructed2 (Feb 22, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> New watch day! My new SARB035! (Wanted to get one before SEIKO downgrades the movement.)


That is a great looking watch. May I ask what you mean about Seiko downgrading the movement? Are they going to change from the 6r15?


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Let me be the first on the 31st, as I saw two of these posted yesterday and just had to put mine back on. This is a real favorite and an iconic watch for us WUS guys. My Seiko SKX009 in all its glory. It is a great watch.









On a Eulit perlon that seems made for it. I didn't understand about the quality of Eulit till I got one. Now, if it ain't Eulit, don't do it.









It's not just the double braiding, it's also the ease and quality of the buckle and keeper.









Have a wonderful Wednesday, do something nice for yourself while being kind to others.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex can't do Lume... but

20170530_202233 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Timex can't do Lume... but
> 
> 20170530_202233 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Yup, Indiglo is literally Timex shining light. Since they abandoned solar powered watches, what else unique do they do?


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Still wearing my Sarby









Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Undone








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just my SKX007...

















~v~​_


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Hangin' out in alleyways.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Mike_1, I can see two different pictures of the same watch.


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Just got this out of the box. Very happy with it so far. Love the sweeping blue seconds hand. I'm excited to put it on a slew of different straps.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Night's watch, Melbourne Flinders.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


What's that one? I dig it!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*1971 Timex Marlin w/M25 Mechanical Movement and 42 Hour Power Reserve
*_


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKM61 today.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Covfefe


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Life's What You Make It


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks ZM. It seems like the bug where I have to do an advanced edit and re-add the attachments is back then!



ZM-73 said:


> Hi Mike_1, I can see two different pictures of the same watch.


----------



## AshleyGeorge1988 (May 21, 2017)

Hamilton khaki king on a bond nato.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

New to me, just arrived! Grand cocktail 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Skeletor's out!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Nother pic, can't get my eyes off this dial!









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing the champagne dial Antilles Tropic diver. Always been a sucker for dual-crown divers. 
The BOR bracelet is awesome too. 
Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

This one doesn't see nearly enough wrist time lately. Was close to selling, but came to my senses before it was too late. It's a paperwork day. ugh


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC075 solar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

boze said:


> What's that one? I dig it!


Maratac GPT-1 is 46mm with Miyota 9015, domed sapphire crystal, screw-down crown and drilled, sharply turned down lugs, making it wear smaller than one would expect of a 46mm. Excellent lume too. One of the least expensive watches with a 28,800bph movement. On an Obris Morgan strap. Model GPT-2 is identical except for the crown shape.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Victorinox chrono with the ETA A07.211 Valgranges movement. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC00782.jpg


View attachment DSC00786.jpg


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

jetcash said:


> Hangin' out in alleyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which mesh did you use? It looks great!


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This one stayed on throughout the day










Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing my new Borealis Cascais this evening and left work early for Jade's birthday dinner with the fam

Have a good evening. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Time to cut the grass!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

My Seiko SZNF17 "Sea Urchin".









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

.....


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

trying out NATO adapters on the SBEB003 I grabbed 2~weeks ago..


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Old Atlas. Off the bracelet, at least for the summer.


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Vratislavia!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just nice to have the SKX back in the water...




































Have a nice evening everyone.
~v~_​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tissot Carson P80 for the rest of the evening.

Good night.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Pro Diver Ocean Ghost II Piranha for Today*_


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Today was the silver Speedway. Tomorrow is the gold one.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Sorry no pics, but wearing my Reactor Prism 6000bb1,
Build quality beyond belief for pricepoint
SCUBA diving son has worn it on 2 successive dives.
Nary a problem!!!!

X Traindriver Art BTW. I'm photographically challenged.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

￼








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Vintage Beijing for Thursday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BPal75 (Feb 4, 2016)

Bernhardt GMT on a Hamilton leather strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009 crystal mod and super jubilee









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Still honeymooning I see 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Still honeymooning I see
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I did go 4 days without it, which was 3 days too many.


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Late change to one of my new favorites, a Citizen chronograph whose styling I just love. The three sub-dials are all different styles, the case is shiny, and the strap curves to the contour of the case--and it's solar.









The strap is pigskin and has the colour and feel of an old football. Love it!









This was a gift from a WUS friend in South Korea along with a Timex chronograph that is currently on the wrist of an OB/GYN who just loves it. The fact that someone who didn't know me wanted me to have this watch just underscores my philosophy of life as stated below:









May you be surrounded by kind people and loved by dogs. Do be kind to yourself and to others--it's a good feeling.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Askofu said:


> Late change to one of my new favorites, a Citizen chronograph whose styling I just love. The three sub-dials are all different styles, the case is shiny, and the strap curves to the contour of the case--and it's solar.
> 
> View attachment 11997226
> 
> ...


Awesome watch and life philosophy!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

bvc2005 said:


> Which mesh did you use? It looks great!


Thanks! It's the Ritche one off Amazon.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Thanks! It's the Ritche one off Amazon.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


I'm about to buy a 22mm for my Amphibian.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

New-to-me Blumo on a brand new BluShark Alpha Shark Bond Nato...


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Green bullshark









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Deep desk diving with the PADI.









Sent from Tapatalk 
-J


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

PTO to LAX? Not without coffee! #MDV106


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

TSAR
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4F65-A4A0-95101CEAF629_zpss7ojwjhn.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

waiting my wife to get home so we can go for a hike w/ some friends.. taking the SBEB003 ABC watch..


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue Cascais proto on Toxicnato tonight. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova kind of day

20170601_201948 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Operate (May 29, 2015)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

CASIO MTP-3036 ,aka 2784. It is 11 mm thick by 42 mm wide. It is 49 mm lug end to lug end.Water resistance is 100 meters .The lugs are 16 mm wide. The bracelet is folded steel with a double locking clasp.


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Gotta love an Orient Blue Ray with the dancing blue rays for which it's named. Another gift from a kind WUS member, this watch has become a member of the family. It's so accurate and just fun to look at.









On an I.W. Suisse padded and perforated black leather with blue accents to set off the blue of the watch.









Have a great day wherever you are and do remember to be kind to others.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1976 Seiko DX w/17 Jewel Automatic Day/Date Hacking Movement *_


----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP349J1


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF with the Padi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

This piece Today.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIFF!! Hager Commando


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Recently acquired Casio EF-503D-2AV. Have a great Friday, all.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Operate (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

View attachment 12005762


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

Got bling? Modded VX200.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF!!! MM again......


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Just arrived within the last hour... loving it:


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Just a perfect fit on my wrist. 


















Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Pint of beer out of shot

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

Another old funky one. Russian franken wind up... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Taaadaaa









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Oversize Camper - super light, super comfortable


----------



## WatchHobby (Jun 10, 2011)

FC Persuasion









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New arrived, my year of birth 1985' 6309-7040


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

10 days straight with lots of strap change. This beauty is keeping -1s since I first set the time when I got it last week.










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Seiko lume... what else would you trust on a camping adventure 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 *_


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bright colors for cloudy day! Le Royal Vintage Diver


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC00814.jpg


----------



## radavalenta (May 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Is it maroon or red? Either way it's a tasty M Force.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Started wearing this one today, but I'll be wearing it all day tomorrow. Sunday always means dressy for me, and I don't have any watch that's dressier than this one. My Citizen Signature Octavia perpetual calendar that I only bought because my mother left me money to buy a watch when she died. It hurt to pay as much as I did for this, but otherwise the money would have gone to my brother--and I couldn't let that happen. It is a nice watch that knows when to go from 28 to 1 and to go from 30 to 1--I don't know how it does it, but I like it.









Another gift strap from my daughter-in-law that is genuine alligator and is true quality. That girl knows what melts the butter in my biscuit.









No alligator-like leather band has this natural look and feel. Quality tells.









I didn't take this picture, but I love it. Too cute for words. My son still wants a cheetah cub to raise, and I'm still holding back--for now.









Have a great day wherever and whenever you are. Love this forum that connects so many of us around the world. Do be kind.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yard work today with an old friend.


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Cooling off.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Yeah I know, the date is off...

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just finished a tough workout, time for a mid day swap.


----------



## HadoKing (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Got this 1 out of a friends car ashtray last year or so for $25.00 USD..





[URL="http://s878.photobucket.com/user/mctheny88/media/20170603_062931.jpg.html]







[/URL]

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Steiny OVR









Sent from Tapatalk 
-J


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Rolex 1803 from '68. Definitely qualifies as vintage turning 50 next year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Grass is getting tall and, oh yeah, got a new watch*

First the tall grass. The plains in the middle of the US of A used to be covered with what was known as "tall grass prairie", hundreds if not thousands of square miles of grass this tall and taller. It was an ancient ecosystem kept alive by the grazing of the native buffalo and left alone by man because he wasn't here. Then came the 1930s or so when the call went out to plow up the prairie and plant wheat. The worst thing possible for that ancient ecosystem. You've all heard of "The Dust Bowl" where all the topsoil left exposed by the plowing under of the tall grass just up and blew away.

Anyway, there are very very few examples of the original tall grass prairie left, mostly where the ground was too rocky to plow so the farmers plowed elsewhere. It's really cool to walk in amongst the tall grass here. And it's only gonna get taller in the coming months.









This magpie and I know each other. He (or his twins) stayed in the area all winter. Every hike he'd swoop around me. When I'm sitting reading in my car at the trailhead he'll perch on the low fence next to me and eyeball me though the window. Today he let me get real real close. He was either saying "hi" or telling me to stay away from his nest









The new watch, an Invicta 8926OB. For $88 I get a Seiko hand winding/hackable automatic movement, mineral crystal, exhibition case back, 200m WR and, bonus, all in a 40mm case. I immediately took off the stainless bracelet so no report on that but it sure feels nice on a nato. And it sure was imminently affordable. I was thinking of modding it in the near future but maybe I'll just wear it as is all summer.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Can't decide. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

ARMITRON steel series. 12 mm thick by 44 mm thick with crown.IT is 46 mm lug end to lug end. WR is 100 meters.The lugs are 18 mm wide.


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Japanese micro...KENTEX marineman









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC00838.jpg


View attachment DSC00845.jpg


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko SKX399 On Orange Canvas


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

The newest addition to the collection. A cheap eBay purchase:


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Chilling after work... Yes been working on sunday, don't ask









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303















​


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Rolex Submariner 114060 while waiting for kickoff in Ireland v Uruguay football game.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Zodiac again but on a DrunkArtStraps canvas for Zoé's recital. 
A great Sunday to al
Cheers 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Lobster









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Casio AMW-330 on a Seiko Z22. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Helix chrono today









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Grass is getting tall and, oh yeah, got a new watch*



nuvostokguy said:


> First the tall grass. The plains in the middle of the US of A used to be covered with what was known as "tall grass prairie", hundreds if not thousands of square miles of grass this tall and taller. It was an ancient ecosystem kept alive by the grazing of the native buffalo and left alone by man because he wasn't here. Then came the 1930s or so when the call went out to plow up the prairie and plant wheat. The worst thing possible for that ancient ecosystem. You've all heard of "The Dust Bowl" where all the topsoil left exposed by the plowing under of the tall grass just up and blew away.
> 
> Anyway, there are very very few examples of the original tall grass prairie left, mostly where the ground was too rocky to plow so the farmers plowed elsewhere. It's really cool to walk in amongst the tall grass here. And it's only gonna get taller in the coming months.
> 
> ...


Very nice
Been after one for a while now

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Comrade. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Ball Marvelight


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure it is a good idea to play this album on a relatively decent stereo... sometimes I forget how "garage" some of these early punk albums sound..

anyways.. wearing my SKX009 listening to the Misfits on Vinyl on w/ my Hitachi PS-48 vintage TT and Sony TA-N77ES, TA-E77ESD and Yamaha NS-344 speakers.. (much to my wife's delight... no doubt.. she hasn't complained yet..but soon sooon...)


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex (Mar 25, 2017)

Whenever I'm not wearing this, I feel a strange emptiness inside.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

For the evening


Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pool was closed today due to a busted pipe, so spent another 6 hours doing yard work.......yeah


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)

I wonder if the jewel in the tuning fork was meant to resemble the eye of mordor?


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

pekshn89 said:


> Chilling after work... Yes been working on sunday, don't ask
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nifty band. Is it sugar-free?


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Got to re-read all the military history of the Heuer Bundeswehr, saw that no vintage ones were for sale, saw that the new ones were selling for around $7,000 and fell in love all over again with my HKED F71 BUNDESWEHR project watch. This one is special because it was a gift from the guys who made it. I love it.









Got it on a two-piece zulu with brushed metal work and love the military look and comfortable fit.









The D-rings seem strong enough to tow a car but lie flat and are very comfortable.









These guys were just 10km from our house with villagers yelling at them to get them back into the Serengeti National Park and away from their crops. You think you have bad neighbors?









Have a great day wherever and whenever you are and do remember to be kind.


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)




----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

drazae said:


> Japanese micro...KENTEX marineman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the combo!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*ESQ SWISS Criterion by Movado

*_


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Pool was closed today due to a busted pipe, so spent another 6 hours doing yard work.......yeah


ha... sorry bud.. our pool is borked here also.. heater / pumps everything out with electrical fault..


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good day everyone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Bulova Moonwatch to start off the week.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Victorinox 241441 Dual Time (old pic)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Doxa Shark Mod


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Gen 1 OM










Edit: I have since corrected the date.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

MJW "Timewise"


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's a lovely looker but I don't half know I've got it on.


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Here's my new-to-me, slightly used Bulova Gemini 63A120:











J.D.B. said:


> Thank you, I'm flattered, but, please don't click any "Likes" for me (unless there's a prize for "most likes")?


Lol! Sorry, autopilot!


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Bulova Marine Star from the roof of my building today









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Same as yesterday. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*GDX-6900TC-5*


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Watching and listening to the 40-50 mph wind gusts ripping through yonder trees*


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

itsmemuffins said:


> View attachment 12034794


Great looking watch. What model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: GDX-6900TC-5*



srmdalt said:


> View attachment 12037122


Telecaster heaven!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trieste on a Toxicnato for the evening 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Monday Monday. Waiting for the girls to finish shopping.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

...


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

My 8926ob from Kohls discount case. $48 , so I bought 2. Also got an 8928 for the same price. I use this one to try and time it as close as I can to time.is. Got it to about 12 sec/day. Was about 31 sec/day when I got it. Just a little more. Weird to just tap the lever and looks like it doesn't move but changes it about 1-2 sec/day. Still playing with it. Not a Rolex but getting close.


----------



## oscan (Dec 4, 2012)

Pretty happy with my first diver.


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Tuesday's kinda of a brown day, so naturally it's my ESQ Movado Beacon with its 3/6/9/BOMBER dial. Love this thing.









On an I.W. Suisse distressed leather "Aviator" band--what else for a watch with a plane at twelve o'clock high.









My wife thinks this kid is helping the little bunny. I think he's trying to steal it. She always sees the best in people, probably right.









Have a wonderful day whoever, wherever, and whenever you are. Do be kind--help the little bunny.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

St-5 on this early morning commute









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

sal4 said:


> Great looking watch. What model is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. It's the Seiko SSB003P1. It's on an aftermarket oyster style bracelet.


----------



## Vagelis123 (May 28, 2017)

Garmin Fenix 2. For the mountain ( trail or ski) for the swimming and of course for the city ( walking or running). Have a nice day










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen 2100 Titanium


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

cman1120 said:


> Bulova Marine Star from the roof of my building today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T DO IT!! THAT GRAIL IS WITHIN REACH!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM05 (Feb 17, 2017)

For a rainy South Florida day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Reflections all 'round...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009 Today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ventus Mori M-4 on D-Day.

Happy Thoughts


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Champagne dial Antilles to start the day... such a gorgeous dial and awesome BOR bracelet.  


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Cward c5 on a new strap to dress it down a bit.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Today an HMT Trisul, a sweet little watch which is very nicely finished. Mine is also a great timekeeper.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Greeny.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Afternoon my peeps,



Tradition Stellaris













Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Just hanging out this evening.... just finished teaching karate classes (hence the white pants)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I put the Trieste back on its bracelet for a work dinner at Fahrenheit rooftop restaurant uptown.

Cheers. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

This is one of those "WUS made me do it" watches. I saw one posted, and didn't buy it--but I did hint to my sister and she bought it for me. I love it. It's from the "Drive" collection of Citizen aimed at young, edgy folks. I am old and rounded, but I like it anyway.















She also bought me the green genuine crocodile band that's on it. I love that, too. This combo always gets comments.









I tend to like watches that are more tool like, but this is just so pretty, I have to wear it. Have a great day and be kind.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just bought the silver 18035 Invicta on eBay and got it today. I have had the 18037 for about 3 years and love it. It is an LE 0007/3000. THE SILVER IS 0479/3000. My motto is, "I like big watches and I can not lie! "


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

one of these


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Green watch for yard work. 
It was a heroic effort, by the way ;p


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Vagelis123 (May 28, 2017)

Breitling Emergency Titanium









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Casio GD350 Vibe watch
No pics tho. Photo challenged.
Wanna 118 car coal train delivered?
I'm yer go to guy. Pics of a watch or
anything else. Not yer guy.

X traindriver Art


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Time to show the Flight some love today









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 On Canvas


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Mercer pilot watch on a Toxicroo nato today. I jumped on their Lexington Chrono preorder yesterday so thought I'd wear their pilot to celebrate  
Have a a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

Driving home with my new Aragon Parma SS


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

I am not wearing an affordable today, but if you want to find out what i am wearing, you can check my Instagram - dsbat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This served to remind me why I dislike Seiko rubber.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

Omega Seamaster 2254 on nato


----------



## Attuma (Feb 1, 2017)

Rocking my Casio MDV106 while on my honeymoon in Jamaica!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Fresh on the wrist. Another Kohls find. $44


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

7750 Valjouox..

Totally forgot to set the date

20170607_160845 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

My new Ball, in Skagway.


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*GDX-6900TC-5*


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I switched to the blue Zodiac SuperSeawolf 53 on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas 
R



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

Orient today.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Fun with yesterday's pic. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

Riseman tonight


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Furball said:


> Green watch for yard work.
> It was a heroic effort, by the way ;p
> 
> View attachment 12051490


Heroic for who? You or the watch?


----------



## timekeeper9 (Jul 7, 2016)

PAM05 said:


> For a rainy South Florida day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Blumo on a new Navy BluShark nato...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III Automatic on a Hydro 91 Strap *_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nomos Dunkel 36mm:


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vagelis123 (May 28, 2017)

My companionship for another one day a non ordinary watch: Breitling Emergency Titanium









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Timex Thursday, featuring the Expedition









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Baby Tuna arrived and it's on my wrist now that I've learned how to size a pin and collar bracelet.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For today, NTH Nacken blue


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Ironman Classic 30 Hydro Mod


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

All the way from Alberta, Frosty. The first watch I've named.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Working in a building today with a very cool restored dome. Not a great picture but I like the way that the Blumo picks up the reflection of the sun through the stained glass of the dome.

New orange Alpha Shark Nato.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Just missed it.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

This Poljot Submariner is back on my wrist after a year away...


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Predator22 (Aug 8, 2015)

Posted here earlier, but since I changed watches...taking the deep blue pro tac 1K to work.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sharkey Apocalypse on a new zulu.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't care...I like it


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Ventura today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

laff79 said:


> I don't care...I like it


Mine had a near invisible plastic protective cover over the bezel. I didn't realise it was there until a bit bubbled up. At first I thought there was some defect with the bezel.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*I bet a lot of you live in areas where, if it's not paved, it's a jungle. Not here*

Which makes going to my tall grass area pretty cool. And only five minutes away from my home office! Mostly it's dry in my area, no lush tall grass to be found

Bug's eye view of the tall grass









Me and my Invicta mod out in the wild









My real estate brokers would call this "artsy fartsy"









So it turns out my bird buddy lives here with an extended family of maybe 9 other magpies. They don't all come up to me, just one so I'm guessing it's the same one. I'm in my car, chillin' with a book when I hear "GAK!!". 'Bout jumped out of my skin. I look out my window, look lower, then lower and there he is, calling out "GAK!" I call him Man, as in, "whassup Man?". Maybe someone fed him here when he was younger but he's the tamest one of them all









Then he hopped up on the fence. He'll eyeball me till some other vehicle comes roaring into the area where I'm parked then he takes off









I only became so interested in magpie/human interaction when I read a story about a family who found an abandoned baby magpie and raised him till he finally matured and flew away. Cool read, check it out:

https://petapixel.com/2015/04/01/to...ys-special-bond-with-the-magpie-they-rescued/


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to my Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas as I dream of traveling to exotic places✈ after a rough day at work. 

Cheers. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Deep Blue DayNight OPs









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to my Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas as I dream of traveling to exotic places✈ after a rough day at work.
> 
> Cheers. B


Très jolie!

Parlez-vous français?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

matlobi said:


> Très jolie!
> 
> Parlez-vous français?


Merci beaucoup. Oui je parle Français, je suis Français de Rodez en Aveyron 
Et vous ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

On a leather strap for today, but a change back to the Ti bracelet is imminent.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

SNKL556a


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: I bet a lot of you live in areas where, if it's not paved, it's a jungle. Not here*

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

platinumEX said:


>


Clean!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to my Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas as I dream of traveling to exotic places✈ after a rough day at work.
> 
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


Excellently shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Timex Weekender Chrono I modified with a stainless butterfly clasp bracelet and a high dome crystal.











Jeep99dad said:


> Merci beaucoup. Oui je parle Français, je suis Français de Rodez en Aveyron
> Et vous ?


Ukrainien par ancestry, l'anglais est ma langue maternelle. J'ai un intérêt général pour l'histoire de la France, et j'ai pris des leçons de français dans le passé. Je sais juste assez pour me garder hors des ennuis.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

PilotFriday 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

NTH Nacken blue for the 2nd day.

Happy Friday folks.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Little color for today "in the field". Momentum Steelix on Hadley-Roma canvas. TGIF









Sent from Tapatalk 
-J


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

C60 GMT.


----------



## viisshnu (Jun 9, 2017)

Thats a big ass watch haha. Looks good.


----------



## viisshnu (Jun 9, 2017)

This what I am wearing right now. HMT Ranjit 21 Jewel automatic I bought brand new in 2006 for whopping price of $13. Its adorning my left wrist as I am typing this.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Moon Watch in the Sun.

It's new-to-me, and I'm not sure I'm loving the stock strap. I have a Clockwork Synergy rally strap coming tomorrow that I hope will be better.

Happy Friday!


----------



## Badabingbadaboom (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

New acquisition:


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Boss told me to go drive around. OK!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM05 (Feb 17, 2017)

For a rainy day.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Tourby on Seebataillon rubber strap


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

itsmemuffins said:


> Mine had a near invisible plastic protective cover over the bezel. I didn't realise it was there until a bit bubbled up. At first I thought there was some defect with the bezel.


Me too!!


----------



## Predator22 (Aug 8, 2015)

Another night at work with my Guess Waterpro. Oldie but a goodie


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

EDIT: Double post


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Frederique Constant FC-303S5B6, custom Peter.Watchacc 3mm flat matte black alligator strap:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

This watch has a special meaning for me beyond the military history and the fact that there are still originals from the 1970's out there. This is so close to the original but is styled so beautifully and with such a great movement I think it's better. My HKED F71 BUNDESWEHR that was a gift to me from the guys who made it. It always feels special on my wrist.









On an industrial strength, military looking, two-piece zulu with D rings that could pull an elephant.









I can spend a lot of time just watching the works work. Love to see the flyback spring into action. Well done, Ed and friends.









This is an ad from just a day ago for an original Heuer version from 1970. It's selling for a mere $8,200. I'll take mine, thank you.









You have a truly great day and may lots of good things come your way. Do be kind to others. Kindness is always right.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Just received this new 18mm strap...think it looks great on the Seiko 5








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcel2812 (Apr 22, 2017)

f1 on olive zulu for today









Sent from my SM-G9287C using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orion Vintage Diver


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Askofu said:


> View attachment 12086298
> 
> 
> You have a truly great day and may lots of good things come your way. Do be kind to others. Kindness is always right.


Great and kind comments my friend. Have a great day too!


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Vintage moray









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

On a toxic nato strap.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

No date today


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the SKX007










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started with the Cascais on Toxicnato this morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

At the laundry. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

tenge said:


> No date today


One word .... stunning!


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Peace N Time said:


> On a toxic nato strap.
> 
> View attachment 12088970


Nice
I want to get another Seiko 5

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

Squale 20ATMOS Maxi


----------



## Ron1n (Aug 15, 2016)

Trusty G-Shock at work.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Zodiac  SuperSeawolf53 on a NTH Tropic strap from my Antilles.

Have a great afternoon. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Deep Blue for a day at the beach.










Oops, bezel not aligned...there, that's better










Sent from my cellular telephone using a program designed to aid in the posting of information.


----------



## doc4520 (May 19, 2015)

Seiko Saturday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

On the way home from the lake with the best bargain watch ever.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20170610_175530 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Old reliable!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

For all the"mountaineering" I'm doing...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I have 50 straps that I like and 25 I need to get rid of. Nice round numbers. That is all. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L








​


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bausele Oceanmoon (Sand version)


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC00922.jpg


View attachment DSC00935.jpg


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Skx on a blue colareb
What do you think??
I like to see the back of the case
That's the only thing that bugs me about NATO's









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bought just now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## Venkov (Dec 10, 2016)

My Seiko SPR001 (7A28-703A)










Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Went on a little hike yesterday with my mom and Piper, our Aussie shepherd mix. It's only about twenty minutes from our house, so I've been there plenty - found out yesterday I did it for the first time when I was 4 with my family and the academy I just graduated from. I like to climb that tree every time we reach that spot, which is about halfway to the actual summit (we didn't make it all the way yesterday and it's a lot taller than it looks, my mom took the pic from a higher vantage point standing up). I can't get enough of my new Glycine!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Watch complementing my drink choice in Bergamo today









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

...


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Out and about on a beautiful Sunday morning*

My Bertucci and me, beating the heat (96 yesterday---remember those snow shots I showed you not too long ago?)









Up and away









How green is my valley









Good year for blooming Yuccas


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

SKX011J


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

When you want the 42mm but Wera's only got the 38mm left in that colour guess what size you buy?


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Glycine Combat Sub on a black leather nato (with the retainer flap removed to reduce thickness).


----------



## schramme74 (Jun 10, 2017)

Fossil Quartz - found in a drawer - new battery installed - works fine

Very affordable, not that ugly and comfy on the wrist

Grettings
Thomas


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

PRS-18Q


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## schuneman85 (May 25, 2017)

Cleaning up dive gear from this morning with my Victorinox Dive Master Automatic.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pool day with the MM.


----------



## Operate (May 29, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

This old thing, again.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Mori Diver today, even took it to the range today, still ticking away just fine after being subjected to 300+ rounds today, automatics seem plenty tough to me. I'll have to see how far the timing drifted if any lol









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Airborne 41









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks to my world Time Radio Controlled EcoDrive Citizen my flight into Frankfurt was on schedule and I will not miss my connection to Geneva where I hear they practically give Rolexes away which is good because I'm looking forward to a nice inexpensive Submariner with the new ceramic bezel.

--------------------------------
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just finished my last midnight shift for the week. Two days off. Time to open the pool.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko 7548-7000


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just can't seem to not wear this one anymore.


----------



## Vagelis123 (May 28, 2017)

Breitling









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

TV case doesn't like to get started in the morning. Much like myself.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Bezel off by half a minute, sorry bout that.. 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

This Beauty


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC00948.jpg


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## schramme74 (Jun 10, 2017)

Pulsar Chronograph on NATO

Greetings

Tom


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

I've just received a new Nato strap for my Citizen.

I think I've nailed it!


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Tiger today. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Out walking the Seiko dog. 2 weeks whether or not. Never been able to get to the 6 month mark no matter how much I wear it. Love the look but it is WAY TOO high maintenance.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Bulova Marine Star auto

G'nite all...


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

My old Croton Vortex "pineapple". A "fashion-diver":-d


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Just received my Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Chronograph CA4330-57H today from a Macy's sale. It's even cheaper today, with a 20% off coupon ($103.99). I immediately put it on a rally strap that I already had because the bracelet that comes with it is by far the worst Citizen bracelet I have. However, the watch itself is definitely worth the $116 plus tax that I paid.








​


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Still prefer the 1.0









Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Blue one


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Full lume !


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

New yesterday and I love it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skin Diver


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Royal Blue Gold Diver a fine time piece.










Guardian of the Porta Stellaria is time


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

The honeymoon isn't over yet


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

New Martenero Edgemere today..switched to. Worn & Wound strap in place of the stock red leather strap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not sure why I keep this one as it doesn't get worn much, but just can't make myself sell it.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of Mr Helson's finest.


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Melbourne Flinders for now.

Happy Tuesday folks.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC00973.jpg


View attachment DSC00963.jpg


View attachment DSC00977.jpg


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Shot earlier, but still wearing.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbeef (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Good evening to all!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Been going since early this morning, needed a break*

Lessee, beautiful day, temps have fallen a bit, a breeze is about...I drive to my tall grass area, grab my camera, step out my car and immediately overhead is one of two (or maybe more) American Kestrels directly overhead. No time to compose my shot, I'm winging it, here's what I got. Nowadays I can go for weeks without seeing one, now it happens in the first five seconds, go figure









Yes, the breeze was happening, the tall grass was waving majestically, my blue Seiko and I enjoyed every minute of it









Then back to work


----------



## Predator22 (Aug 8, 2015)

PRW3500Y


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Trying to decide if I want to "sinn up" the white stitching with red or leave it white.... Damn decisions!


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

So shiny !










Guardian of the Porta Stellaria is time


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love the PVD Trieste by Nodus Watches. I may even prefer it to the SS one I have and I am not usually a PVD fan 
Cheers 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

leandroide said:


> I've just received a new Nato strap for my Citizen.
> 
> I think I've nailed it!


You certainly did. The yellow accents on both pieces are spectacular.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Day/date are wrong, but it's on the wrist right now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I keep reaching for this one.









Chilling in the car. Having fun with the mirrors. 








Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

Stealth 112


----------



## Galenbaby (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Nami carbon black


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Day 1 with the 112. It's gonna be a good day. Hope you do the same!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Trade ya?












rick.rg2 said:


> Stealth 112


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 007 on black NATO with assorted mods 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Roadking1102 said:


> SKX 007 on black NATO with assorted mods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very sharp looking mod! Nothing different, just a quality improvement over the original, I like it  
All I'd add is a seatbelt type nato.

Would you mind telling where you got that bezel and insert?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vostok Komandirskie Tank


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

On my way to a concert of PRIMUS, which is going to be insane! So switched to something more fitting for the night 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Wimads said:


> That's a very sharp looking mod! Nothing different, just a quality improvement over the original, I like it
> All I'd add is a seatbelt type nato.
> 
> Would you mind telling where you got that bezel and insert?
> ...


Thanks 

Duarte from NWW did the mods and provided the below..

CT043 crystal 
Coin edge unidirectional rotating ring (Yobokies)
Lumed insert MM300 style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Day #2 with the fun summer beater


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Roadking1102 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Duarte from NWW did the mods and provided the below..
> 
> ...


Thanks cool! Might look into something similar 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317








​


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

1521 OBB on ToxicNato
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4CC6-A9E5-C3A9B798142C_zpsp9zuxgkh.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

90 degree weather outside means it's time for the California dial.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Day 2 of pool start up. My Seiko SRP641 reminding me of how much time I have left before work😂😣









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Davosa Ternos, case 40mm, lug to lug 48mm, on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Moony on the metal:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

My newest Timex.


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

Just hit the pool in this 22 yr old specimen. Still watertight.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> My newest Timex.
> 
> View attachment 12130986


[email protected]%&, that's a good looking watch.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> [email protected]%&, that's a good looking watch.


You should know. 

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Once again, _whim_ rules the roost. My impulse control is gone, so I grabbed the watch I really like to wear (and to look at on my wrist), my Grovana GMT. It's a true Swiss mechanical with an ETA 2893-2 movement, 316L stainless steel, sapphire crystal, bi-directional bezel, screw-down crown, hacking, hand-winding, and with a WR300 to boot.









On my only ostrich leg band which is soft yet very, very tough--like the big old bird it comes from.









Had to have a tooth removed yesterday and the operation looked something like this, but I didn't have to be tied down.









Have a wonderful day wherever and whenever you are. And do remember to be kind--you never know who has a hurt tooth.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

At the spa while my wife gets her nails did. The soothing music is great.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Sea Storm prototype on a Hirsch Pure 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Azores









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Just received my new Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E from DutyFreeIsland yesterday in record time. It actually came as fast as though I'd bought it in the states, but it had to fly all the way from Hong Kong. I've been wanting this watch for a while, and decided to get its Havana brother, too, which arrived today. Wearing the black faced model today. I changed out the strap on the Havana because I didn't like the strap it came with. It is actually a Citizen strap from my titanium perpetual calendar watch, which I changed to a black perforated rally strap.








Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W







​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Vintage Military


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nth Oberon - 11.5mm thin.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex Military Chronograph- have a great Thursday, all!

EDIT: I just noticed that I didn't roll the date forward for June. Oops.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Brand new BluShark seatbelt style nato. The Intrepid. Everything about it is top notch.

































​


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Don't care for the time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Lobster attack!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

In the studio mixing with my TC 5508v5 on ColaReb leather.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My introduction to watches that develop a patina - the brass A8.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Spinnaker Cahill on a Black Nato PVD....

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

38mm but feels and looks like a 40 mm..


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex 1978 Diver Reissue


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

love at first sight...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Me and my black Seiko dress hiking watch*

I have to remember to wear this guy. He sits in a my watch drawer waiting...waiting...waiting...while I wear my divers. OK, today's the day

















Reading PG Wodehouse. I've owned this book since forever and every time I read it I laugh constantly like I did the first time









It's crazy to think that the same movement that powers this dress watch powers the SKX007


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Afternoon switch to the GMT!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switcharoo to the Zodiac Super Seawolf53 but on a NTH Tropic rubber strap for the evening. 
Time to go home 
B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Time to play










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Got my LE Solar tuna!!!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Day three with my Parnis GMT!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sarb035 on new RIOS1931










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

SeaWolf on DAS


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Timex Blue Weekender Chrono. Love this black and gray NATO strap for casual Fridays. Perfect combination.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Ahhh that's a better angle. I wish you could delete.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and TGIF 

The Astor & Banks on a DrunkArtStraps Horween horsehide strap was my morning selection for #fliegerfriday 
It seems it's a "blue week" for me 

Have a great Friday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver today on a ToxicNato.


----------



## schramme74 (Jun 10, 2017)

Despite the temperature Pulsar Chrono on vintage Leather

Greetings

Tom


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It would have been really nice of DHL to tell me that there was duty to pay on this instead of little old me having to assume there was then find out how to pay it.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Today, I'm wearing my newest Timex, generally known only by their battery number, SR927W. This reverse panda chronograph, is powered by a Miyota 0S10 movement, which has a twelve hour totalizer. This one came to me as a NOS display model, direct from Japan. Most of these state "50M WR" on the dial, but this one reads, "Limited". Have a great Friday, all!










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bulova Moon Watch


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

On her natural habitat. Ventus Mori, brown dial on @aevig fire hose strap on the beach in Puerto Rico.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Strapto chango! I don't know which bracelet I prefer now lol :-s:think|


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Blumo on leather NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

theretroshave said:


> Today, I'm wearing my newest Timex, generally known only by their battery number, SR927W. This reverse panda chronograph, is powered by a Miyota 0S10 movement, which has a twelve hour totalizer. This one came to me as a NOS display model, direct from Japan. Most of these state "50M WR" on the dial, but this one reads, "Limited". Have a great Friday, all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's nice!!!


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Been a while since I've worn her









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly received


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Very lightly modified EF503 on bracelet today:


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Okay. Okay. I went back to the oem bracelet :-d

And there it will stay. It was a B**ch to remove and an even bigger B**ch to put back :-x


----------



## VCmember (Aug 10, 2015)

Just sample


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Rolex wannabe....


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

My latest Russian - Raketa Copernic!


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Ryan_YYC (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Friday early evening.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Pepsi over Pepsi!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Sunset in Michigan


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Guzmannosaurus said:


>


I love that on a Perlon! Nice choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Seiko LE sbdn043 with vintage lume










Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Alpinist wasn't happy about having to share with the Blue Lagoon but once I explained that the BL was new in town he saw reason.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GodZji (Jan 31, 2011)

Chucho73 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love this combo. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Out walking the dog for the last time tonight. 

Edit: Changed to a better picture from when I wasn't moving.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Having a little bit of fun with the Glycine Airman Base 22 GMT and the 24 Hours of Le Mans. 8:24 to go.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

MikeyT said:


> Right now? 6309-7040 on a DiModell Chronismo today for me. I've had this strap on at least eight watches and it didn't work for me on any. I decided to give it one more try.


I have two of these straps.

I think t works well on Planet Ocean, explorer and seiko mONSTER. Looks amazing on my Longines Legend Diver.


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC01015.jpg


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today, and maybe all next week.


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Father's Day grilling with my Reactor Gamma


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A bittersweet morning, I admit tearing up this morning thinking of Ember and wishing she was here with me today. But she is watching over us and I was blessed to have her babies the last two days. Today I am going to enjoy a hike to a waterfall with Mel and the girls.

I wish all dads a wonderful day and great Father's Day. Make the most of the time with your children no matter the age. Each day is a gift. 

The Seiko PADI will be my hiking companion today. I guess I just love blue dial watches, have had a blue watch in my wrist every day the last 8 days 

B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

When it's 108F/42C out is bracelet time.









Waiting on hands from Dagaz, again. I am a fickle pickle. 
Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

Happy Fathers Day !!!


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

FD breakfast! Best. Present. Evar. Optimus!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

If ya like maple, you'll love this:


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Navy pioneer on B&S piombo grey...


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Modded Mako










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 20 atmos since this a.m.

Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Wildlife and a watch*

This white tail deer appeared suddenly/without a sound. He posed for this shot. He vanished "just like that" (snaps fingers)









Here's a Cooper's Hawk being harassed by maybe the same swallow that dive-bombed my hat. The swallow can fly much faster than this hawk, which is bigger than a Kestrel, so no worries for the swallow about being lunch...at this moment at least









Bunny on the run









That watch I mentioned


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Vantage automatic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Froggy on Monday


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunny day. 24 celcius at 9 in the morning 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H2O Kalmar II


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Scanning through the latest pics it looks like I'm not the only one to get a visit from the Sun.


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

Evening relaxation after work with my eldest and youngest daughters


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

This again


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Skx on blushark alphashark nato









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## pafinn (Nov 25, 2013)

It's 6 pm and I'm driving home from work with my Vostok radio room on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

pafinn said:


> It's 6 pm and I'm driving home...


And sundown is still 6 hours away.

Timex Weekender Sport on an 80's style notched expansion strap:


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

Wearing my Hamilton Field Auto Day/Date 42mm that I got for Father's Day yesterday!


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Starting off a few days of vacation


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it a Sinn? Is it a Guinand? Is it a Chronosport? Is it a Kobold? Is it a O&W Mirage?

Nope, it's a Wancher! ST19 inside.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The Ticket. One of my favorite bracelets.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## albireox (Jul 5, 2007)

This one...


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

Homage bronze today


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Pelagos on stingray strap









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Big addition to my stable... Have a great day guys!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

Latest addition to my collection, Straton Curve Chrono in 39.5mm.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

ApexRex said:


> Latest addition to my collection, Straton Curve Chrono in 39.5mm.
> View attachment 12184066


Hard to tell in the lighting. Is that the blue dial?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wearing my other Marinemaster for Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

It's #speedytuesday!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex Tuesday!










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

it's mocktail time


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoying this NTH Antilles Tropic diver on the BOR bracelet today 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

ctentzeras said:


> Hard to tell in the lighting. Is that the blue dial?


Sorry about the poor quality, I'll have to keep practicing haha. It is actually the brown dial. This isn't my picture, but it is the same piece.


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Put the Glycine on a beautiful new ColaReb Venezia strap. So nice and flexible right out of the box, love it. Need to grab a few more since it can be hard to find nice straps in shorter lengths.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Bercona Diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echoes14 (Jun 12, 2017)

First post, and not-so humble brag post...


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

ApexRex said:


> Sorry about the poor quality, I'll have to keep practicing haha. It is actually the brown dial. This isn't my picture, but it is the same piece


Not a problem, I was just trying to see if it was the same as mine. I love mine, so hope you feel the same about yours. It was my first purchase after posting to WUS and f71 in particular.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

SNZG13J1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

... Can't get enough watches at this house


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Sarb033 on a perlon strap.









Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Triste tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Meh










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

IW
One diver


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

My latest acquisition! I swear I was supposed to thin out the herd. Oh well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on DAS.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

It's a little too big for my 6.5" wrist but still looks nice.









Sent from my Samsung phone, non exploding model.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Bulova Moon Watch on Clockwork Synergy rally strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*Well no fish for me this time but the Blumo got its first dip...
*





​


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Timex Wednesday.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Love this one









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

Orient Blue Ray II on Crown & Buckle Martini Racing Nato


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Summer tan and combo









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

New for summer. Rodina Nomos homage on a cincystrapworks project strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Time to work.

Chop chop.

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Record breaking heat of 116F/47C yesterday. FML









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

And it's back, lucky find and local pick up... on a DAS canvas 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Got a Ranger to add to my Bulova collection 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Vratislavia S8 on racing rubber band!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival came last night. Day one with the new Speedy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

H2O Hydra titanium case with slc dial in sunset --- again 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Sea Ram


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper On Canvas


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> Borealis Scout Sniper On Canvas


That's a beauty, too bad they aren't making them anymore

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Fleiger today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

😍









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC01088.jpg


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Same watch as yesterday with a strap change.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

It's my first day out with the new Invicta mod. So far, it wears better on my little baby wrist than any other diver I own.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Ikarus









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

My birth year 100% original turtle just arrived 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Upon delivery I had to switch: Tc9 Bronze Diver (obviously Radiomir inspired)
Don't let the background distract you 










Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

That is an interesting looking watch. I love the look of the bezel. What is it?


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Nort2068 said:


> View attachment 12206906


That is an interesting looking watch. I love the look of the bezel. What is it?


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver on a CheapestNatoStraps NATO.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

dlee525 said:


> That's a beauty, too bad they aren't making them anymore
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy! I sold my first one and fortunately I have been able to found one in the used market

Tapawatch


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

darinronne said:


> Bernhardt Binnacle Diver on a CheapestNatoStraps NATO.
> 
> View attachment 12208018


Cool Bernhardt! Really want one of those.. just torn on what version to get :/ steel or pvd case, blue, yellow or red dial... so many choices... 🤔

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pafinn (Nov 25, 2013)

Having Hennessy and reconnecting with my SKX I just got from repairs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Oceanaut proto on DrunkArtStraps canvas 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Time for a dip










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> View attachment 12210458


Well played...


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

rpm1974 said:


> It's #speedytuesday!


Fantastic! Mark II is my favorite speedy variant.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

Yeah I know, not a wrist shot. I am still wearing it right now though.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

My trusty shark










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

G-Shock's


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

This guys has been sitting in a drawer for a while. Took the black hirsch off and added the blue eulit. Kind of a cool combo for summer. Dig it?









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gallowaystx (Jul 26, 2014)

Glycine Airman Dc4 on blushark nato









Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzoutiger (Jan 6, 2015)

Good morning, all.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Rose gold on this gloomy day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Friday with the new Speedy . Really loving it, feels great on wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My 2nd favorite day of the week. The 1st being any day I don't have to work.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor III on a B&R Bands Gray Gator strap.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Man's 2 best friends. Hannah puppy and Seiko Recraft in red.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgsatl (May 1, 2013)

Nighthawk on Di-Modell Pilot


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

My Casio AE1200 stealthed work in progress.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Mr. Gold










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Victorinox Maverick 241434










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Bulova Gemini 64C104 with Valjoux 7750 - just came in the mail last night!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Zilla 









Great weekend gents


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

MaxIcon said:


> Bulova Gemini 64C104 with Valjoux 7750 - just came in the mail last night!
> 
> View attachment 12221826


Such a classy, handsome watch. I hope to own one some day.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

My SNK 809. It is 37 mm in diameter with a thickness of 11 mm.Lug end to lug end it measures 43 mm. The lugs are 18 mm and WR is 30 meters.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Keeping it simple this morning.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III Automatic for Today*_


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Palermo, Sicily, right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

A morning stroll to pick up my car from a local shop. See a theme here?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

First day out with my just-finished Aqua Terra mod.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC01099.jpg


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Beater watch when doing the yard.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Is 12 years old considered vintage?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsickness101 (Jun 4, 2017)

alarme


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

dlee525 said:


> Is 12 years old considered vintage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh......no.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Lol sorry, what is vintage? 20?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Went on a hike this morning with the PADI on Toxicnato 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian61992 (Mar 6, 2016)

Skipper


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

Lume shot


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

New Tissot Heritage 1936!

Love it!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

My new-to-me Boctok 17 . Very "Bauhaus" to mine eye.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

dlee525 said:


> Lol sorry, what is vintage? 20?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It is loosely said, 30 for vintage, 100 for antique.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm wearing a Torgoen T25. I don't wear it much, but I really like the look of this watch. What's the story behind this company?









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk

I guess I should fix the date😊


----------



## skx389 (May 23, 2016)

Not the most original piece but I love it anyway ⌚









Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## manduke1956 (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Casio AE1200 Stealth mod.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker in oyster bracelet and a Schofferhofer after some work around the house. Time to relax a bit. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

After 2 days of making a roof on my patio, I'm getting ready for a dinner with friends


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Switched to my Android chrono for the night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20170624_190957 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Bulova Accutron Gemini 26a011 w/ ETA 2824-2 *_


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Currently my wrist is nude and cold.






I wore this TIMEX IRONMAN today while cutting the grass and burning the remnants of branches which fell from the neighbors cottonwood tree in a huge storm last year.I still have more to go but I made a good start today. The TIMEX is 49 mm lug end to and 14 mm thick. The width is 41 mm measured between the pushers. WR is 200 meters. The lugs are 16 mm.I bought the watch for about 5 bucks at a thrift shop so even though the indiglo does not work I don't care.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A polished-up CHUNK-O-STEEL. Thing's a beast.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Hiked Old Rag, VA for the third time today. Great summer hiking day, not too hot and pretty breezy. Still, I can't feel my calves (or rather, I can too much)









Going to college in a week from tomorrow, was great to have one last hoorah with one of my best friends and her bro and friend.









Found my older twin along the way!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

Electro-mechanical Luch

View attachment DSC01111.jpg


View attachment DSC01115.jpg


View attachment DSC01114.jpg


----------



## dpodola (Jul 28, 2008)

Nort2068 said:


> Electro-mechanical Luch
> 
> View attachment 12233850
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Sunday guys!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The GSAR says hi in a cloud of vanilla scent.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Today, it's my NH35 powered Aqua Terra mod on perlon. Happy Sunday, gents and ladies.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Christmas gift from a few years back Stührling Regatta Endeavor









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Last preparations for Elena's first birthday party later today. The Raven Trekker has been my companion all morning. 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent by iPhone from a galaxy far far away!


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

This morning its SARB033 on a twist-o-flex. I think they might be meant for each other.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Giving this one some wrist time along with a nice summer cocktail.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: .watchexposure


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Invicta Reserve Pro Diver on Distressed Canvas*_


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> Giving this one some wrist time along with a nice summer cocktail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goodlookin


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> Giving this one some wrist time along with a nice summer cocktail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a super nice looking watch. I just can't see myself wearing it. Otherwise I would've bought it at least 3 times already. Congrats!

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Ezteem Lynx Aqua. ETA 2824, 200m, sapphire top and bottom. 








Very nicely executed case too. 








Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

castlk said:


> _*Invicta Reserve Pro Diver on Distressed Canvas*_


Damn I love this Invicta... I can't believe I've just typed those words😆 How long does the lume last?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Starting the work week off with the Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

LE Blue Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Undone Urban chronograph this morning for #UndoneMonday 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the SKX009










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One for now.

Happy Monday folks.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Finally joined the Precisionist club.


----------



## pafinn (Nov 25, 2013)

On my way home from work way too late with my trusty SKX.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Still hot. Still mesh.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Fewsome Automatic Diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Seriously, I need to slow down. Love this Flieger though. Pre-loved and arrived today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Old School Diver a la Timex with new Suit NATO

20170626_175937 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina PVD Startimer Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pafinn (Nov 25, 2013)

ApexRex said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks incredible! I like everything about it. Wouldn't mind a wrist shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Still can't believe it's $195









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

7 years old and I still catch myself staring at my RG Hamilton Viewmatic:



I've decided the only "upgrade" will eventually be a rose gold JLC MUT Moon, Patek 5227R or Patek 5396R.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Chirv said:


> Found my older twin along the way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me, too!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

A watch I made from various parts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## WatchHobby (Jun 10, 2011)

Acionna on rubber..









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Bulova Moonwatch Apollo 15


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton Pan-Europ.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Time to jet!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedmaster for Speedy Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today, so maybe boring, but I'm having a hard time finding a reason to not wear this one daily.


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

Perfecting my worn & wound pose with my Hamilton.


----------



## Mmarks9156 (Feb 2, 2014)

My hammy mechanical









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

pafinn said:


> Looks incredible! I like everything about it. Wouldn't mind a wrist shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Done! Photo belongs to erikclabaugh, but it is the exact watch - it's a much better wrist picture than I have managed to take yet!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The watch may be a better size for my wrist but the blend of thick strap and thin wrist means that it tends to sit on me.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Rainy Tuesday...


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Replacement Shark Diver arrived yesterday. Clasp on this one is better. Arrived with a knick in the bezel at the 35 minute marker and a hairline scratch at 9 o'clock. At least it's keeping great time so far!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Grand cocktail to work today.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver on a CheapestNatoStraps Kahki Green


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

...


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I apparently lost a day. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

SKX009 again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Switching to the turtle:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another  pilot to end the day 









Or this shade of blue 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue On Watchadoo


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

One of the 50 in existence. Aevig Balaur SE.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Waiting for the German consulate to open with my Oris ProPilot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

jlow28 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sweet. What is it? Does the bezel rotate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military on Leather for Today
*_


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Lagoon


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Trident 600 GMT 38mm:


----------



## Kris Byers (Sep 1, 2013)

On the pavement is elegance









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zixen Trimix


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Reading "Jack Kennedy" and longing for days gone by wear my vintage "salesman sample" watch.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Today wearing the zodiac Super Sea Wolf 68









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

On the go around the City today with this rare beauty on cork rally strap










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Still this.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

1521
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-456F-87A7-2ECDCF04EF35_zpsskwqljef.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Gabriel V (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Bradjhomes said:


>


I wonder... what that would like like with a Strapcode Super Engineer?


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Ecozilla

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Yema SpationauteIII '88


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well this one just arrived after a long trip from Hawaii  Bathys Benthic GMT, always been a fan of Bathys and was gonna grab another 100F but figured I'd try this instead. 
Have a good evening. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12266394
> 
> 
> View attachment 12266402
> ...


Nice strap. Hows the pvd holding up

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Invicta Pro Diver Ocean Ghost II Piranha for Today*_


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A sweet little number from our friends at MWW:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

Seiko Alpinist SARB017




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

SKX009 on new Super Jubilee bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009 on super jubilee as wel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Antilles Tropic diver on the BOR bracelet this morning and several others packed up for a small gtg with the guys after work 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> On the go around the City today with this rare beauty on cork rally strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning piece!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skin Diver


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My first love.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Haven't worn this one in a while. Still love it.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes, still this, but it's on a new strap!


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My custom Zenton

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Switched to bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Manual wind thin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Rhorya said:


> My custom Zenton
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No way I could pull that off, but that's an awesome watch! ?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Started with Orient today and then took Parnis Fliger out for spin


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Boasting myself in the backyard.... On my Friday.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Gaining 4 seconds a day over the first three days of ownership, pretty happy with that!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Cobra de calibre at Starbucks









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Dive Style Automatic*_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight we had a small gtg 









But I wore the Bathys


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Hows my watch lookin?









Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Armida time









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Bundeswehr back from the spa. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys!! H2O Kalmar II


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seiko SNKL23:

2017-06-30_11-22-49 by John Mac, on Flickr


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Happy Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## nitros (Aug 21, 2012)

A big one









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Picture from yesterday but wearing the same combo today. Orient Pepsi Mako Gen 1 on Brown leather.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Longest in my collection. Doesn't get a lot of wrist time, but I'm feeling it again today. Was my first proper mechanical watch 
Crystal might need a quick toothpaste polish again, spotting some small scratches..









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko 5.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday.

Mido Ocean Star V for today.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

A cup of joe with my Speedway. Tomorrow will be the all silver one.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> Happy Friday.
> 
> Mido Ocean Star V for today.
> 
> View attachment 12283298












I have that in blue, great watch, Calibre 80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Feeling patriotic before the holiday weekend...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tmztmz (Feb 12, 2014)

Ah, friday!









Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

Brought the professional out for a bit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Terrible cell phone pix of a Florijn 3. Red silicone strap for a "smart" watch.

RMD


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver on a B&R Bands Olive Classic Suede strap.









Have a good weekend and Happy 4th of July.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with my LumTec that just came back from an overhaul and new crown. Put it on a custom leather strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Once again, a new band seemingly makes a new watch. Always loved my Orient Black Mako XL, a gift from a good friend that I treasure. This is just a really classy silver and black watch that only lacks hacking and hand-winding to be almost perfect. My wife always notices when I'm wearing this one.









Genuine American alligator makes a beautiful and very tough and hardy band. It always takes a while to break these in, but they are so worth it. Plus, this one has a black buckle that makes the band even better.















My son took this picture just yesterday about 40k from our house but inside the Serengeti National Park. Like me, he loves these magnificent animals.









Have a great day, wherever and whenever you are. Do be kind to others.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight we had a small gtg


So much green!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

One of my favorites, EF503 with minor hand mod.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

#fliegerfriday with my Stowa Ikarus (Love this piece) and a La Palina Ligero









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Rub a dub dub, here's another sub. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

My 4 and a half year old's first recital and stage performance that calls for my special timepiece.

Hope to be the first of many to join me in the many milestones that she will go through life.

Proud papa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

supersnout said:


> My 4 and a half year old's first recital and stage performance that calls for my special timepiece.
> 
> Hope to be the first of many to join me in the many milestones that she will go through life.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Hanging in Cincinnati this weekend. Raising a beer to the recent victory of FC Cincinnati over Chicago Fire!!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gallowaystx (Jul 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Vratislavia s8 with rubber strap!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Arrived yesterday
Changed mesh bracelet for a blue colareb....right pain to fit a different strap..








Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Brera Eterno GMT


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Well! Imagine that. Me wearing a diver.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TooPoorForThis (Mar 7, 2014)

guess who's back






it's been a long time


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20170630_173851 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Really, really busy lately and only now I was able to pick up with all the threads. I think it was good 3-4 hours of reading.

Coming back with this:









Thanks for watching


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Steinhart day for me as well









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Raven Trekker today with hang out with my grandson Loch and the girls. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Tropik B Mod









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Preordered the Helmsman II this morning but I got the Hammerhead for now.


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

Sinn 103 St Sa E... Ein von 300









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

My favorite of the month!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Slava









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjohn73 (Dec 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am wearing my new Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W today. I switched the stock strap to a reddish-brown alligator grain strap that came with my Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Titanium BL5250-02L. I think it looks good, and it is much more comfortable than the thick stock strap.








​


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Manchester Watch Works Tatoskok, for a day at the beach.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My MTM Spec Ops Falcon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Florijn Diver for me today


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Seiko + bbq










Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Discount case find. $70.00 at Kohls. Can't go in without checking the clearance / discount case for a deal.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sinn Sunday









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## sevenhelmet (Jun 11, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki over morning coffee.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Getting ready for horseback riding with the Näcken Modern Blue.










New Tapatalk Ultra gives you the same great talk but with only 98 calories per tapping.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Napa









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started with the PVD Nodus Trieste this morning and now I'm wearing the Borealis Seastorm on Hirsch Pure. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The red scuba dude!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

'70 Seiko Sports Speedtimer 6139-7010 silver dial










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Working road trip*

At my basecamp. I'll be up here for the next few months being a photographer. The sunrise just touches the tips of the 12,000' peaks beyond, then slowly comes down down down till it starts to warm me up at, you guessed it, around 6:27 am. 34 degrees.


----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

in an uber with the gf with my longines heritage diver 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

tmztmz said:


> Ah, friday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice what is this?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Japanese whisky with a Japanese powered movement watch. Winning on a Sunday.









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

1st vacation in 3 yrs... Waaaaaaaay overdue! 
.. And I brought with me.... old reliable.

Nothing better than a beach vacation in my opinion. Nothing planned, no expectations, greatly reduced responsibility/accountability; (very close to autopilot) ..... Just the Family , the broiling hot sun, 2 Maduro 50 ring cigars, a re-read of Robert Anton Wilson's, "Promethus Rising" ,.... and some poison mixed with 7up in a red solo cup...... and last but not least...no midnight schedule and as much sleep as I can could possibly want (beach naps included.)


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1 again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

sweet watches!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

Have a great holiday weekend to all the US members! And Canada 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

New beater









Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Chronograph CA4330-57H on aftermarket rally strap








​


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

Cant decide.....


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

The G-LIDE in its natural element...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

sweet watches!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

NTH santa cruz today!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning folks.

Akrone-02 Blue Whale

View attachment 12311666


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started with the Raven Trekker this morning. I just love this watch and this new bracelet is a big improvement for me in terms of wearability. 
Hope it'll be an easy and short day at work. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

After a brief panic I found this sulking in a corner of the safe. A day at work cheered it up no end though.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Have the Marathon GSAR on today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

One of the most beautiful blues, but really tricky to capture.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12314154


Came here to post this 😂


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

My Sea Urchin on my Independence Day NATO.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer on Toxicroo tonight


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Salaryman Tuesday (in 4 seconds).


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Timex









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bbalaban (Aug 14, 2011)

Gigandet Sea Ground









Skickat från min SM-A510F via Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Bulova Accutron Anniversary 1975


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## packingsupply (Jul 4, 2017)

This one.....


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wearing my brand new Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Alarm Chronograph 241280 that I got in the mail last week. I haven't even had a chance to photograph it yet, so I'm posting a stock picture from the net.








​


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

A little guy.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks good underwater too...


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Emrejagger said:


> A little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the straps details please 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My custom Zenton today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

MP83 said:


> Love the straps details please
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's 18mm, but you can get them up to 24mm. It's from strapsco and the sku is st15. 20$

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

NTH Scorpene.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Happy 4th! Daylight fireworks with the original Cobra de Calibre and a home made spiked lemonade.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Happy Independence Day all!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex T44653 Blue Metal Combo - coming in at a comfortable Ø38mm × 10.5mm THK.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Happy 4th of July brothers! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Happy 4th my good friends










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A few pool essentials  hope everyone is having a great 4th 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

The 2 watches of today....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

My Hamilton Khaki Field.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Passed the 5ft test!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Full Lume today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

itsmemuffins said:


> View attachment 12327091
> 
> View attachment 12327093


Nice strap... been thinking what I can switch this one for









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Helm Vanuatu. Not ready to get back to work after the long weekend.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Glad that obnoxious display of noise pollution in my neighborhood has ended, at least for today. Don't know how much more my dog can take.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Another beauty I haven't worn in a while









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Have the Glycine Combat Sub 42 on today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hager Commando on Bracelet


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

mr mash said:


> Nice strap... been thinking what I can switch this one for
> 
> View attachment 12327229
> 
> ...


Thanks. I think it really suits the watch. It's this one here:

Watch band stainless steel 22mm solid brushed


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Today I was on Capital Hill so I got a Dick's special and found a shady rock to eat lunch and enjoy our perfect Seattle summer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

Aevig Valkyr on clockwork synergy strap


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L chronograph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Got out again this evening.

*Seiko SKX007J*























































~v~​_


----------



## Vagelis123 (May 28, 2017)

No Name Sea Dweller









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Got out again this evening.
> 
> *Seiko SKX007J*
> 
> ...


I 
like the look of that strap. Where might one procure such a strap?


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Have the DeBaufre Triton on today. Formerly known as the Steinhart US Co I believe but then sued by Steinhart Germany and so changed their name. Don't see these around at all. Rated for 2000 Meters and with an ETA 2824-2 movement with great lume. It's a big beefy dressy dive watch just the way I like them!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy on racing strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver on a DAS today.


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

SKX today on alphashark









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

PADI Turtle








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

The SRP641 again. Time to find something new.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

My trusty Citizen Wingman on the left and Samsung Gear S3 Frontier on the right.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Leaving work









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Grainy, moody shot.










Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Says here I need to move my ass a bit more. .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Seiko SKX023 bathed in the light of the Golden Hour...


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Evening switch while studying









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Nautica


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

fvc74 said:


> PADI Turtle
> View attachment 12330025
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's one cool strap! Care to tell where one can acquire this?


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

In the bush









Envoyé de mon SM-A320FL en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Union today









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Morning all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Tactico Anko on Seiko Z22 rubber...super comfortable!

Life's What You Make It


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

MiikkaKoo said:


> Now that's one cool strap! Care to tell where one can acquire this?


Thanks! It's from watch-band-center.com, you can find it on the synthetic bands session, under the name "Saarburg", from Meyhofer (€16.95).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina PVD Startimer for PilotFriday 

TGIF 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Root beers have always held some sort of fascination for me so this was only logical really.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!!! Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

#fliegerfriday









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Newest Accutron II is Green. It's hard to tell from the photo but it's a sophisticated green grey. A lovely watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Samsung Gear S3 with Timex South view watch face









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I never thought I could pull of a watch bigger than 40mm, but I think it looks just fine. Squale 30 Atmos, 42mm case, lug to lug 49mm.(I just noticed in the pic that I didn't set the date correctly this morning...)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Indiglo Flyer (mod)


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

Komandirskie on camo nato

View attachment DSC01188.jpg


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Glycine Combat Sub on Bonetto Cinturini 300D


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Rush said:


> Glycine Combat Sub on Bonetto Cinturini 300D
> 
> View attachment 12333329


I have thick same watch with the orange chapter ring, really like the look ok of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Rhorya said:


> I have thick same watch with the orange chapter ring, really like the look ok of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. I really like the version with numbers on the dial and orange chapter ring. I think I'd have preferred it to the version I have (it's more unique), but this is the used dead I've found. It's my favourite version after yours, so I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

My new Frogman!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Work done









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

How about an Orient Star retrograde? On a crown and buckle ravenna strap


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

In the Smoky Mountains... with the altitude showing about 1325ft (In Gatlinburg)









And then at a black light mini golf course in Gatlinburg...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Just got back from vacation...wore the squale the whole time!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

First time wearing the jubilee. Had immediately taken it off when I got the watch half a year ago and have been wearing an admiralty gray Alphashark on it since. Gotta say, the jubilee ain't bad...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

In the forrest for the weekend









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## J3hundred (Jun 19, 2017)

Tissot Le Locle... my first watch every from 15 years ago


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys! Poljot Submariner


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeepin' with the Bathys this morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Emancipator12 (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

My daily wear.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sporting my new used Squale Tropic GMT thanks to Fawkesguy on WUS for being a great seller!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stepper (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Currently staring at the beauty of my new arrival. Steinhart's disproportionally long lugs isn't a myth. But heck I love the watch, I'm keeping it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the NodusWatches Trieste earlier. Love their PVD version 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Baby on a Miltat


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

Invicta 9094OB.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Solar tuna, 6.3 in wrist




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Magrette MPP Black

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton Pan-Europ is doing well only lost 9 seconds over 12 days.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Raketa again









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm On Canvas


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Good morning Sunday. Have my new (to me) Squale Tropic GMT on today. Thanks to Fawkesguy for being a great seller.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 007 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Still my c65 LE 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mako USA today.










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

OT500


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Bulova Accutron ii
Or I was,..... sometimes it is just too hot to wear a watch. Don't you think?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

mr mash said:


> Bulova Accutron ii
> Or I was,..... sometimes it is just too hot to wear a watch. Don't you think?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hat? Shirt? Sometimes pants?

...yes.

Watch?

Never!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Love this little MMJ prospector.










He's based on our lottery mascot.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Pleamar Sunday









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Sunday. 
Chilling on the patio with my pups, a cup of Joe and my Scurfa PVD automatic diverone LE on a Toxicnato 

Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Ironman Classic 30 Hydromod (tiny bubble at top)


----------



## EDCTimes (Jun 1, 2017)

Newest arrival to the family... still honeymooning from Friday's arrival


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Delicious summer Sunday lunch with...

*A sterile Sub homage by Parnis*
Solid stainless steel bracelet and case
Sappphire crystal
Ceramic besel
40mm case w/o crown, screw-down crown
Chinese automatic movement with ~40 hours power reserve, hand-wind and hacking
Stainless steel bracelet with a diver extension clasp
Ebay for $88 shipped.

Pork Chops









Mmm, smells great...









Time to enjoy, please note that it is not dry.;-)









But honestly, I can't finish a big meal like this anymore. In my much younger years no problem. Luckily I have help...

Jack









Zeus









Never misses...









Now I have a little room left for dessert.
No Blue Bell around here sad to say so got to make do with what I got...









God I love Java Chip!









Nice affordable watch for the weekend. It is accurate and gets the job done. I've had this one for nearly 2 years now and has not had any issue. 
It is what it is, a simple tool watch. I'm cool with it. 








Hope y'all are having a nice weekend
~v~​_


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

EDCTimes said:


> Newest arrival to the family... still honeymooning from Friday's arrival


Been obsessing about the khaki king for awhile now.... couple of watch sales and hopefully I'm almost done
How's the strap on that model??

Lovely watch btw......

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## EDCTimes (Jun 1, 2017)

Strap is stiff out of the box but very high quality.... I dont know what kinda of price tags you have been seeing but I got a great deal .... They even had additional $20.00 off for joining mailing list you can unjoin from later. PM for details ...



mr mash said:


> Been obsessing about the khaki king for awhile now.... couple of watch sales and hopefully I'm almost done
> How's the strap on that model??
> 
> Lovely watch btw......
> ...


----------



## EDCTimes (Jun 1, 2017)

Where's my manners... thank you for the compliment...



mr mash said:


> Been obsessing about the khaki king for awhile now.... couple of watch sales and hopefully I'm almost done
> How's the strap on that model??
> 
> Lovely watch btw......
> ...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

For pool time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

EDCTimes said:


> Newest arrival to the family... still honeymooning from Friday's arrival


Beauty. Congrats on the new pickup!!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Back from the beach, third watch of the day.

These are nice little quartz affordables with a military/field watch look.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Monster has behaved all week ... such a good monster ... was on my wrist most of the week and today looks great!

20170709_165101 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170709_204522 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170709_204554 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one on Monday


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

My wife and daughters gave me this watch for Fathers Day. It's from Treehut and is an ebony case and bracelet (which is amazing IMHO), with a maple burl dial, and they had the back engraved. The bracelet was sized for an elephant's wrist, and we've been on the road since early June, so I haven't been able to size it until today. I'm so happy to finally have it on my wrist.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early Monday morning watching Saving Private Ryan.

Timex Expedition Scout Metal.


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Heading home for the day. SRP777 makes all the diff over the SKX173 strap








Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Snkl41 today. Love this One









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Wearing my ChrisWard Trident 60 COSC today. Love the elegance of this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker to start the work week. 
Have a good day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My first Batman.


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Citizen Eco-Drive today!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Crosspost from the nth thread and my IG.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## SilentAce07 (Mar 5, 2017)

My new seiko 7002.









Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## nithin (Mar 5, 2017)

Got it today, but something feels a bit off but I can't make out what!


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

Vostok Komandirskie

View attachment DSC01207.jpg


----------



## rudestew (Jul 2, 2017)

Was this






but now its this blinking thing






cannot take it off ? just really got under my skin , love it to bits lol.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Evening switch. This just arrived 
Was kind of an impulse buy, which I was not so comvinced of a day later.. but I think I kind of like it. Time will tell if it is a keeper. 
Couldn't be a bigger contrast with the Union I wore today 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

rudestew said:


> Was this
> View attachment 12339485
> but now its this blinking thing
> View attachment 12339499
> cannot take it off ? just really got under my skin , love it to bits lol.


Well, user name checks out with a series of non-affordable pieces in this post. Would've been more appropriate if you just eased on up with the SKX to start. This is f71.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

On a CS 2-piece. Just right.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Possibly the best bang-for-buck diver out there.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Seiko 5 'Mount Fuji'


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

UndoneMonday 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I regret there is only one like button for this. That thing is awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Is there a proper name to describe when the case between the lugs is straight like that?


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Switched to the Blue Lagoon Turtle for tonight and will wear it all day tomorrow too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cayabo said:


> Is there a proper name to describe when the case between the lugs is straight like that?


There may be but I don't know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

My one watch for the past week in Costa Rica


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Camdamonium (Feb 7, 2017)

Breitling Chronomat Blackbird Limited Edition. Great daily!


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

Swatch chrono ive had for about fifteen years.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another day with the Raven Trekker 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

HULK


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Rose gold has its place!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nth Barracuda Prototype - it doesn't get much better than this...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The black Moonview


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly received, I love the look of this Military Sub


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ball NECC









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

I like this a lot better on brown leather than the black it came with (I may be biased), but this is probably not the one that I'll stick with.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Such a great value this Nodus Trieste 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

King Seiko 5246-6000


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

JohnGo said:


> Seiko 5 'Mount Fuji'


I really really like the Mt Fuji. Except the bezel. It's the only thing that throws me off.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Freebie from my wife's work when we went to Hollywood , Fla for an award for her. Been a great watch so far.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Caberguy said:


> View attachment 12341931
> 
> I like this a lot better on brown leather than the black it came with (I may be biased), but this is probably not the one that I'll stick with.


Oh wow, that red is stunning! Will have to add that to my shortlist. Still looking for a red face watch to add to my collection.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Casual at work today









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Trying to emulate the original lobsters bracelet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A&B Pilomatic B2 LE 05/10 on the OEM strap today 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

New to me vintage Hamilton....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not one I wear a lot anymore, but a keeper none the less.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Still one of my favorites. Loses about 8-9 seconds a day. Not bad. .... EDIT. After wearing it for the week it is down to losing less than 5 seconds a day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Finally changed my watch so I can post again!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Some studying on my day off from work









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leograye (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Nothing fancy today. Nothing shocking or whatever. Just a simple old classic that delivers the good stuff.
*
Citizen NY2300-09E*









Ready for work or play mid-size classic...



























Just chillin today and listenin to some cool tunes. 









Man, can this classy lady sing...enjoy! She delivers the good stuff.





~v~​_


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

BevoWatch said:


> _Nothing fancy today. Nothing shocking or whatever. Just a simple old classic that delivers the good stuff.
> *
> Citizen NY2300-09E*
> 
> ...


Nice strap, which one is it? Have a link?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Subdued 7800, from one of our fine members


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue Borealis Cascais on a grey Toxicnato for the evening 
Love the case design, size and proportions, just right for my wrist 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alxbly (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Walked into a TJ Maxx store with my wife not expecting to buy anything. Lo and behold, another Citizen radio-controlled watch was there, and after checking it out, I left with it. This makes my fifth Citizen radio-controlled watch, and my twelfth Citizen (see my signature). I'm addicted to Citizens. $199.99 for a $650.00 watch. Not bad!







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

Very nice Brice, I really like this one!



Jeep99dad said:


> Blue Borealis Cascais on a grey Toxicnato for the evening
> Love the case design, size and proportions, just right for my wrist
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

soaking.fused said:


> Is it live? Or is it Memorex?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alxbly (Oct 25, 2016)

One quick Turtle swap later...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris Diver today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer pilot watch on a green Toxicroo natostrap this morning. This is such a cool and underrated watch 
Have a great day 
B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The days in between wearing this one is getting harder and harder.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Premium blue for me today.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Orange Orient Ray


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

This is an affordable watch?



JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

This little gem again today. I Love wearing a watch that I haven't in a while. Like wearing a new watch.


----------



## asmd (Mar 1, 2016)

Summer pool watch!


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

How about my custom Lew & Huey in an H3 case, ETA 2824-2 top grade movement, on a Miltat super engineer II PVD bracelet?

One of a kind and you can't have it! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

One little stunner-J.Springs.I am really impressed for this price range:

View attachment DSC01286.jpg


View attachment DSC01278.jpg


View attachment DSC01293.jpg


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Glycine Combat Sub on a new from today admiralty grey PhenomeNato


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Mint Azores









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Yu Kids Island!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Oh wow, that red is stunning! Will have to add that to my shortlist. Still looking for a red face watch to add to my collection.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


The pic doesn't even remotely do it justice... the day that I posted the pic was the first time I'd really worn it all day. It was also the first time in quite a while that I kept on looking at my watch for the sake of looking at my watch.


----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

wearing my JS watch Co. Sif NART!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Out of the mail and onto a CS 2-piece navy and gray. Gotta love those bent bars!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vagelis123 (May 28, 2017)

Omega Seamaster Caliber 562, ref 166.012










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Flieger is da winnah!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM on TN for TGIF!


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Chrono diver beast freshly out of the mailbox. Stingray Master Mariner Deep Sea...


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

I got this $70 Chinese brand watch as a possible base for mods because it's supposedly sapphire and the construction seemed pretty good. But i think I like the dial enough to keep it around for awhile before I put it out of its misery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Some color for a dark #fliegerfriday









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Just a Bulova kind of day&#8230;


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Enjoying a day off









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Gen 1 V3 Bambino (with hessalite) on a ColaReb.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Accutron time


----------



## pafinn (Nov 25, 2013)

Not right now, but was at a football game in the Europa league qualification at my team's home stadium. My Vostok radio room fit perfectly with the team colours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the PilotFriday theme with the Alpina PVD Startimer on DAS canvas. 
TGIF.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Black Muddy in blue clothing


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Casio G-shock DW5600


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Recraft


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

My seiko 5 orange nato










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

Gigandet G7-008 on a mesh bracelet.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303








​


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

G-shock on a sunny Saturday morning 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Vintage soviet Slava


----------



## jb1030 (Mar 11, 2013)

I love the white dial and the strap combo. Looks great! Cool dagger hands, too.


----------



## jb1030 (Mar 11, 2013)

This is gorgeous! Love the strap, too.


----------



## jb1030 (Mar 11, 2013)

Love the Steinies. Great look and performance without breaking the band. I sold mine a while back, but still think about it!


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

GS sbgr061,






By far my most comfortable watch.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Juggernaut II


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Brera Eterno GMT


I love that strap! Where did you find that awesome thing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on ToxicNATO..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going on a hike with the G-Shock DW6930C
Cheers. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Modded Mako on this beautiful day.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Still wear it even though I can barely read the stupid thing.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Solar diver with the driver









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

L&H OG









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI for the afternoon 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hiking switch









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1030 (Mar 11, 2013)

dlee525 said:


> Hiking switch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like a great choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1030 (Mar 11, 2013)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I have a Grupo brass that I haven't out on my wrist yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

A Maratac Mid Pilot, with Bond Nato socks to match!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Field Military









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice day out with the Rodina on a green perlon strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been a yard work day.


----------



## Calzone2761 (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

I like-a da pink.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Just a little panda on perlon action for Seiko Saturday.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## skx389 (May 23, 2016)

Sporting one of my faves on a beautiful Saturday afternoon. Some have stated that this is a boring piece but I completely disagree ⌚


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

When I'm working with the tools I switch to my crappy Timex Expedition. Takes a licking and keeps on ticking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skx389 (May 23, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> It's been a yard work day.


Awesome piece.. I wear mine for outdoor activities as well

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

skx389 said:


> Awesome piece.. I wear mine for outdoor activities as well
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New Prime Days beater for the water


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Cleaned up after planting a butterfly garden with a volunteer group.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Another Brera Orologi watch today, this time the Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303. I realize that rose gold is not for everyone, and this is my only watch with that color, but I like it. It's kind of different, with its beadblasted stainless surfaces and knurled crown and chronograph pushers. I like the suede double-stitched strap with rubber backing, too.








Yesterday's and today's watches
​


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

~v~​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Dinner and adult beverages with the bride along the Hudson River, NY.

SARB 035 and Seiko Lukia limited edition.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Trying to make a nice pic. Finally sized my Tissot after six months and sixty poun






ds . Baume in the background that I truly love.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The current (loud) version Mondaine alarm.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC01328.jpg


View attachment DSC01329.jpg


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m On Isofrane


----------



## DeanR (May 4, 2015)

Completely stock Orient FER2C006F


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Casual Sunday wear, just chillin and grillin at home...



















It's gonna be good eatin later...









Wishing you guys a wonderful Sunday.
~v~_​


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

Gigandet G7-008 on a Crown and Buckle Nato.


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

Gigandet G7-008 on a Crown and Buckle Nato.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What's up guys?
Wish you all a great Sunday

Picked this new Alpina from the AD this morning 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

ooh SEIKOn you seeeee!

on a blue leather.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> What's up guys?
> Wish you all a great Sunday
> 
> Picked this new Alpina from the AD this morning
> ...


Really like that alpina!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pool day!


----------



## pafinn (Nov 25, 2013)

At a concert - the Orient Ray looked good under the blacklight!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little pool time this afternoon with the kids and the Oceanaut 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

markkinnj said:


> Really like that alpina!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's their new release this month in the Startimer line. Nice and affordable until I can get the silver dial MKXVIII 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The black-dialled 63A


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

What you see here is a wall of Photomultiplier tube for Super- Kamiokande. With my Gavox Squadron steel










here in japan. Who can tel me the propose of this amazing array of bulb that is hidden under ground and surrounded by water ??? . Pilots gets the most impacted but what is being measured here ! Science at hits best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

just because... SNKM41


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Switch to a chrono for grilling.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wearing my new Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E today. This is the European version with the nicely sculptured back. I liked it so much that I bought its sibling, the Havana Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W. It, too, has the molded back. I gave up some lume for the more interesting back. You can't see it when it's on, but it is enjoyable to look at when you put it on or take it off.






















​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Evening switch. After grillin and smokin meat most of the day, it was very refreshing to get some wading time.



























Dig this beastly watch.









~v~_​


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Start week off right, with my Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ☀ 
Hope you all have a great Monday. I'm starting the workweek with the Astor and Banks Pilomatic B #5/10.

Cheers. B

Thanks 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

A steamy morning at the wetlands.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## zielony (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Chunk of steel.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC01341.jpg


View attachment DSC01332.jpg


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

something new


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

Gigandet G8-007 on a Dassari Turbo in Blue/Orange.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer 42 on a Horween printed Essex leather DrunkArtStraps 


















Right under 10mm


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

I wore a Momentum Base Layer for yard work earlier, but right now I'm wearing a WUS special project, one I've only managed to acquire after 10 crazy months immersed in this hobby. It tells time poorly, but it's quite distinctive and easy to spot from across the room.


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Just got my new strap from cheapestnato today. Brown suede with black stitching. This will be a fall strap for me but had to test things out today. Works great with my FFF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time 241441








​


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The khaki-dialled 63A. Love those blued hands.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Last day at Disney Aulani, Hawai'i. Scurfa Diver One. Not too good photo of watch but had to share the infinity pool and beach.

Happy Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

2017-07-18_08-04-43 by John Mac, on Flickr


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker on bracelet for me today 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Chr. Ward C5 Big Date









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stingray Master Mariner Deep Sea


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Pleamar For #twocrowntuesday









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Royale, with cheese. It won the draw for today's surgery.


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

And from last night!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Tuna017 on a Yobokies b.o.r.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Strela 3133 on a new Geckota vintage grand prix 20mm strap. Pretty good match I believe


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

SARB017 Alpinist on a Colareb for this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Put a cheap bracelet on my Surveyor, think it looks ok, think it would look really good on a bracelet with fitted end-links though.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

I really like this cheapo!


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Two day old Glycine Combat 6 vintage


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Bulova Accutron Gemini 63B154 GMT with ETA 2893-2 movement:


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

SCED037


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

First time wearing a Rolex. Since it's not actually mine and didn't cost me anything to try out, I'm deeming it affordable.

Definitely not the type of watch I'm used to but it is pretty nice.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

I have the very last Chris Ward C-11 Vintage sold. This was a Sofa find, serial 1817. KKVT Auto with the ETA 2824-2 movement. Keeper!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Prime day Seiko


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's here and doesn't disappoint Jason did a great job. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Only complaint about this watch, minute hand can completely obscure the hour hand...









Edit: oops, set it 12 hours wrong... Date changing at noon 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

PRIM HULK


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Wimads said:


>


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Kasper Racing Chrono, Valjoux 7733


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the honeymoon with the Halios Seaforth 
Lots to like on this. Really want a Gilt/Sapphire now 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Continuing the honeymoon with the Halios Seaforth
> Lots to like on this. Really want a Gilt/Sapphire now
> 
> 
> ...


That is a tempting piece! Can't really justify it right now, but hopefully at some point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

What else?


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

A budget-friendly favourite to-day...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Playing golf after work so I thought I'd wear quartz, old Flight master









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Like Brice, honeymooning with the Seaforth.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

$4 GearBest special.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Harding Jetstream HJ0602 on WatchGecko vintage leather strap








​


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

From here to there and back, again. More travelled than I.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vacation -2d
I'll enjoy the Halios Seaforth one more day and strapped it on the Haveston Carrier strap today  next will try a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Have a great day.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one hasn't been getting much wrist time since the arrival of the MM.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Wifey and myself with the same brand


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd say this was one of my favorites except for my Grovana GMT on genuine ostrich, or my Orient Black Mako XL on deep red stingray, or . . . well, I've got some absolute favorites followed by second round favorites and this is at the top of that list. My Tao International Mechanical "Old Tape" that you just wind and it runs and runs and runs. Love the old scientific instrument look of this (as does my wife--it is _her_ favorite) and the precision that is implied.









On a padded, natural leather I. W. Suisse band that is not quite broken in, but it's getting there.









I do love the "TAO" engraved on the side of the case, in case I ever lose my _way.

_








Whenever and wherever you are, have a great day and enjoy the good things that come your way. Do remember to be kind.


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

JohnGo said:


> Wifey and myself with the same brand
> 
> View attachment 12363663


Gotta love that Nami. That is one exceptional watch, sir. Well done, you.


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is the other one


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Here is the other one


Love it. This watch is starting to be a real temptation.


----------



## cptn._.mario (Jul 21, 2017)

Orient ET0T 004D <3


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Rock-solid Rover


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210








​


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Omega Speedmaster Automatic.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

This cheap "fashion watch" has been collecting dust for years, but it got me into watches, so I'll always have a soft spot for it. I thought I'd take it out and give it some Friday wrist-time.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Lovely day, chilling along the Maas with my oldest watch. Never thought I'd say this, but I've really fallen in love with this city (Rotterdam) since I moved here in April. 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm wearing a vintage Edox Delfin, my wife's wearing a Movado Quartz.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Still up in the high country*

n/t


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Been on a smaller watch kick lately. Figured I'd bring out this hoss for a bit.


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

Trias


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

First photo without Photobucket!!!!


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Love this latest acquisition!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

One of the beasts


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

12 years old. The crown has always been ...... to pull into the time setting position, almost feels like you're going for to force it and break it. The chronograph's seconds and minutes hand shows poor quality control since it just won't line up right, pretty crappy. Haven't worn it for years until a month or two ago, and now I'm back to loving it again, flaws and all









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm a bad photographer. Really. I cannot seem to take a good watch photo.
...anyway...
Today I am trying the ColaReb strap on the Vanuatu.


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Had this on all day. Just took it off. It's filling in for my missing MM300.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inter4kt (Jul 31, 2016)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E
> 
> View attachment 12367005
> 
> ​


Very nice, I never saw that one!

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Made a cheeky offer for this on Ebay last week - £42-00 with free shipping from China - it was accepted and it arrived this morning:

































For a new watch at this price the quality is very good - brushed case with polished lug tops, vertical brushing between the lugs (!!), AR, exhibition back, lume is quite acceptable - the hands lume-up nice & bright - 43mm case is just on my limit for wrist wear-ability and feels very comfortable. As you can see, the dial pops quite well with the "antique" numerals.

Overall, I am quite delighted with my new "Corgette".

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko4Life (May 31, 2015)

The hand-wind only and hacking in-house 21,600vph true mechanical movement purist dress watch Orient Monarch! In my strong opinion, this is the best watch in the world! I would choose this watch if I could choose any watch that exists at no cost. It is truly horological perfection. Also, I'm only running +5 seconds/day! This is a $158 watch!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

O.M.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

The ole 009 by the pool.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Megalodon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Strapped on the NFW Shumate Diver in all black destro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Today's parts-pile mash-up.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been a long day.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bluegem (Dec 31, 2016)

Khaki Auto Pilot Chrono


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkov (Dec 10, 2016)

Seiko SPR001










Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Titanium facets on a J800.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mako USA on this beautful day.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Getting darker by degrees but I STILL can't decide if patina's for me.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

run23 said:


> Love it. This watch is starting to be a real temptation.


Sure is.  I have a 3rd one on the way


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the honeymoon with the Halios Seaforth  and put it in a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Next will be a nth Tropic rubber strap for the beach 
That blue is so hot almost has a green hue at times like the sea


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

The 2 watches of today...

Yema SpationauteIII








Edox Delfin


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Prometheus Baiji Diver with upgraded ETA 2824-2 and a massive leather Panatime strap. I don't even recall where I got it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Combat 6 Vintage


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Laundry time. Still haven't got the day /date in the right place.









Found this in my haul from the change machine:









Lucky day!


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Sunday wear...



























~v~_​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the other Seaforth, Gilt/fixed bezel, for dinner and a walk to the pier with the fam  first time I really wear it as the blue one really just blew me away and it was hard to put it down  it's awesome in its own way with a very different feel. 
Cheers 
B


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Can't get enough to pastel









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Today's Edifice parts mash-up, sans bracelet.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph








​


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

My new Ginault GLSID Ocean Rover arrived this afternoon. It is even nicer in the flesh than the photos on their webpage. My paltry mobile Picts just don't do it justice. Absolutely beautiful.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

One of my favorite Seikos.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris Diver today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My 19 year old 173 today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Nodus Trieste PVD on their new Tropic rubber strap today to go to the beach. I love this combo. I'll have to take a better wristshot


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

Seiko Kinetic Scuba Diver 200 m









Trimis de pe al meu ALE-L21 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Richard Legrand 
"Odyssea"














Clean lines with seamless saphire bezel overlay watch was very well done. Now for the perfect strap👌🏻​


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC075 solar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Something simple.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Straight from Citizen's Torrance repair facility (fine job they did, too) and onto the CS 2-piece. Light and comfy.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph








​


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

This was Sundays watch. Wasn't able to post it as we took a trip to San Diego to go eat at Hodad's.









This is Tuesdays watch. Both Citizens are perpetual calendars . So far 5 yrs and never set them. Wore an Invicta I force to work on Monday so it was a cheap beater and not worth posting. May post later though. Military dial and brown strap.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Rawai brass










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AMW-320


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

This one is so difficult to capture.. took me a lot of shots to get this one, and still there's a reflection blocking the power reserve..









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Polished Ventus mori


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I've worn my HMT Pilot for the last three days. In that time it's lost 7 1/2 seconds in total, making it one of my most accurate mechanical watches. But even if it was less accurate, I'd still be very pleased with it. I just think it's a brilliant little watch, stylish and legible. If the lume stayed this bright more than a few minutes, I could find no possible fault with it!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver today.


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Odyssea 




























​


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Ok it was yesterday - skx013 on Toxic with Ballast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

All of this week:


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SKX007 wearing a Nato.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Tangramatic Hyperion Explorer 1 prototype/1 of 1 limited edition.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another day with a Seaforth on the wrist. Really dig these. Today it's on a simple Toxicnato and I really like to. The grey let's the blue shine. It's been super strap friendly and versatile  a huge plus for me


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Satellite. Slick presentation in my favorite "0" on the bottom configuration.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Ray Raven 1st Gen

















~v~_​


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L








​


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Vratislavia s8 with nato!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Going Commando in the office today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Save as yesterday, but with the OEM rubber.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pan-Europ


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

This one again today. Really enjoying this watch/strap combo. Almost like they were made for each other.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

It's noon so time to swap to another watch!


----------



## beliscd (Jul 24, 2017)

Only midsize G-Shock I've ever found. AWG-M100B: Solar Powered, 20bar, unstoppable, and cheap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker today


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Zodiac Seawolf reissue









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

been wearing just my fitbit more and more lol

i need to show my watches some more loving


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

It's hard for me not to wear this, as it was the watch that started all this madness about six years ago. It was retailing for around $2,000, so non-affordable for me, but then it showed up on Amazon.com for $795. I only had $500 but my oldest son came through with the other $300 and we bought ourselves a watch--that I got to keep and wear. Only true Swiss mechanical I own and I am damn proud of it. Grovana GMT with an ETA 2893-2 movement, hacking, hand-winding, 316L stainless steel, and a bi-directional bezel.









The bracelet stayed on it for two years, but then I joined WUS and discovered the world of other bands and straps. Now, it's on my most comfortable and stylish genuine ostrich, maybe from around here somewhere.















I bought a lot of watches after this but had to sell them all to pay for food for the orphans we care for. Several WUS members sent me watches as gifts (I've given away over seventy to folks around here who could never afford one) and I kept about fifteen. Other friends and family have given me about five others, so my collection is now around twenty. Still, this one's the best.

Have a great day wherever and whenever you are and do remember to be kind. This world needs all the kindness it can get.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Welcome back, Padre. Good to see you and your gorgeous watch.



Askofu said:


> It's hard for me not to wear this, as it was the watch that started all this madness about six years ago. It was retailing for around $2,000, so non-affordable for me, but then it showed up on Amazon.com for $795. I only had $500 but my oldest son came through with the other $300 and we bought ourselves a watch--that I got to keep and wear. Only true Swiss mechanical I own and I am damn proud of it. Grovana GMT with an ETA 2893-2 movement, hacking, hand-winding, 316L stainless steel, and a bi-directional bezel.
> 
> View attachment 12380679
> 
> ...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Can't seem to get the best picture in the lighting here.. still, the watch is nice enough 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Seiko5 SRP783 'Mt. Fuji'


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Gavox









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Right now, a quiet little charmer, my Orient Champion in blue and on blue (lizard that is).









On a Toscana genuine electric blue lizard that's finally broken in and comfortable.















Remember that a day without sunshine, is, well, night. Do be kind.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_This watch has been seeing a lot of wrist time lately.









Solid item in my edc...

















~v~_​


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

My new 775 on an Uncle Seiko waffle strap.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Borealis scorpionfish on di model jumbo blue strap.









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

I've been wanting to pair this watch with this nato for a while now. Finally got around to doing so today.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

The Ventus Mori. Got an odd color nato strap recently and looks like it was meant to be together with the mori.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Friday!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Hey Brad, stop posting these ProDiver I need one!!!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

O7 LM-8 is on today, a massive hunk of stainless steel, definitely not for small dainty wrists.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning folks. Glycine Airman Double Twelve for now.

Enjoy your Friday.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

NFW Shumate Diver.....


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Pepsi Mako on Super Engineer bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM @ TGIF!


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Took the day off. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Watchuseek polo, and a Victorinox Alliance on steel.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

104 St Sa White


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pool time with the Halios Seaforth Gilt dial sapphire bezel on a Hirsch Pure rubber strap


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Samsung Gear S3 Classic









Sent from my SM-
N950F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I switched to the Raven Trekker on the Raven rubber for a sunset swim in the Gulf with Z and wifey 

















I so want to move here


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Hot off the bench!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## inter4kt (Jul 31, 2016)

Orient Ray 2 in black on Mako oyster bracelet


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Rhorya said:


> O7 LM-8 is on today, a massive hunk of stainless steel, definitely not for small dainty wrists.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I looking for one, how do you love it? I have a 7.5'' wondering how it will fit...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Canvas


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day folks. Bulova 262khz for now.


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

Just got it. It came on a bracelet, but I'm on vacation and don't have my watch tools so I can't resize it until next week. In the meantime I put it on a Maratac nylon strap, which doesn't really suit it, but it was the only 20mm laying around. 
My first diver. I don't think it's a keeper, but feels like a solid and very affordable entry ticket.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> I looking for one, how do you love it? I have a 7.5'' wondering how it will fit...


So I found mine on EBay Ocean 7 clearance store for half price. I had to take 5 links out for my 7.5 wrist and let the slide ratchet out a coupe notches to properly snug up on my wrist. Other than that it's good. I wear heavy watches often so I am used to the weight. Wearing it now and it's all good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mcwatch12 (May 2, 2017)

whats a good budget for an every watch respected by watch enthusiast


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Rhorya said:


> So I found mine on EBay Ocean 7 clearance store for half price. I had to take 5 links out for my 7.5 wrist and let the slide ratchet out a coupe notches to properly snug up on my wrist. Other than that it's good. I wear heavy watches often so I am used to the weight. Wearing it now and it's all good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ok thanks, I saw this clearance too. I wear chunky divers so I'm sure I would loves this one.

Cheers
Simon

Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I knew it was a big lad but was reminded just how big it was when I put it on.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2nd change of the day.

Happy thoughts folks.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Blue Moonview, with an understudy in black, just in case I change my mind...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

This arrived yesterday in the post. Very happy with it









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nithin (Mar 5, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki King today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I started with the automatic Scurfa DiverOne LE on an all-black Toxicnato 
Cheers. B


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

The 2 watches of today:

































Have a nice week-end!


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Still trying to figure out how I feel about perlon.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Absolutely love everything about this watch.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Had a little project watch I wanted to build. I'll wear this for a couple days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

My venerable 20+ year old Ironman









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Neffer heard of 'em before.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Out with the same fella today. Have a good weekend guys


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## not a watchie i swear (Oct 10, 2014)

Truthful answer. Dang that thing gets a little wear. Whiskers are h






omage to the last person I saw include a cat in their pic ;-)


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Today, I started with a dressy Citizen, but had to (really, I had to) switch back to my old favorite, my Grovana GMT, my only true Swiss mechanical watch.









On a Tom Barrington genuine ostrich band that is stronger than steel yet butter-soft and beautiful.









The furry thing under the watch is our Tibetan Terrier, Sissie.









A couple of cheetah brothers after a quick meal. The red on their fur is what you think it is. Since they had full bellies, we were not even interesting to them.









Have a great day wherever and whenever you are. Hope you don't have any red on your fur. Do be kind.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## inter4kt (Jul 31, 2016)

Little Timex Expedition on military green nato strap


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Mühle Terrasport 'Lufthansa' edition. 👋👋


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Jordan9171 (Jul 13, 2017)

Rocking the Dagaz Thunderbolt today


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

Ginault Ocean Rover.









Sent from my Z831 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tennoh (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice breeze under a pagoda.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

inter4kt said:


> Little Timex Expedition on military green nato strap


Matches your shoes!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Askofu said:


> Right now, a quiet little charmer, my Orient Champion in blue and on blue (lizard that is).
> 
> View attachment 12382657
> 
> ...


Beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

104 on ToxicNato


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing the blue Halios and will be switching to the Gilt/Sapphire later


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Wearing the old King 5246


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Wore this behemoth while picking my son and his friends up from their DeMolay Conclave (annual State convention) this morning.

It's a replica of the watches hard hat divers in the Russian Navy used to wear. Since it weighs just over half a pound, it mostly sits on the shelf.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Wittnauer Supercompressot









Follow me on Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

Charging my beater in a natural habitat


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Nothing but mesh these days. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

fliegerchrono said:


> Wittnauer Supercompressot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one a lot


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

All about the black and yellow...and the SRP777!


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

I haven't worn this one in a couple months. Put it on a black nato and now I don't want to take it off.


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

SKX009










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I like this one a lot


So do I 

Follow me on Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Aramar Sea Fury 









Follow me on Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Glanced in my watch case and this one just screamed at me, so I put it on. Who am I to argue with a good watch? My Orient Blue Ray, a gift from a WUS member that I really, really like. Love the "blue rays" that dance around the face as the light changes--not to mention the best lume of all my watches.









On a Toscana genuine dark blue lizard band that really dresses it up. Love buckles with logos.















Hey, ya'll have a great day, hear? Be kind to old men who love watches too much.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

First post on this thread but long time lurker. Thanks for feeding my addiction by showing off so many amazing timepieces. 
Wearing my smart watch today ...


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

SSG001


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Askofu said:


> Glanced in my watch case and this one just screamed at me, so I put it on. Who am I to argue with a good watch? My Orient Blue Ray, a gift from a WUS member that I really, really like. Love the "blue rays" that dance around the face as the light changes--not to mention the best lume of all my watches.
> 
> View attachment 12391833
> 
> ...


Love the Blue Ray too. Enjoy your day while waiting for your Gruppo Gamma.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Release the Nacken vintage blue.

Happy thoughts folks.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

Grinderman said:


> Wearing the old King 5246
> View attachment 12390009


Beautiful!! What a watch!

Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The beautiful and affordable Nodus Trieste, great specs and US  regulation/assembly for only $350(Seiko mvt) or $500(swiss mvt). The SS will show off its beautiful case finish but I think my heart goes to the PVD version even if i usually don't prefer black watches. Today I have it on Nodus' Tropic rubber strap 
Cheers. B




































I like how the blue popped a bit more in the water


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

Ginault









Sent from my Z831 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

This









Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen 2100 Titanium


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

104 @Yankees Stadium


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

Turtle got a new polished stingray strap today. So far I'm liking it a lot!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the blue Seaforth to celebrate Jason selling out (phase 2 in 5 minutes )


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Summer!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Self made white dial. Love it.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Ginault Ocean Rover GSLID ?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy of course 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

SKX011 on WJean oyster.


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

Roadking1102 said:


> Speedy of course
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that speedy! Haven't nailed down all of the Speedmaster variations yet, is that a Professional? Interested in the details for my own wishlist.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

ApexRex said:


> Love that speedy! Haven't nailed down all of the Speedmaster variations yet, is that a Professional? Interested in the details for my own wishlist.


Yes it's the speedmaster Professional... love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I am wearing the Raven and I'm gonna take it to the beach  it looks quite good in the oem rubber too. 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Grande Taille









Follow me on Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Light in weight and precisely on time...

*Casio Protrek PRW-3100T*



























~v~_​


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## ben.arbogast (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Love that dial. Wish those hands weren't so invisible.


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

Ginault lume shot.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

After 36 days the Hamilton is 11 seconds ahead.







Now wearing my Alba.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

ZM-73 said:


> After 36 days the Hamilton is 11 seconds ahead.
> View attachment 12396733
> 
> Now wearing my Alba.


No, your life is behind by 11 seconds. Better get a move on! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Regines Diver


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hump day with the Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sergiom4 (Nov 15, 2014)

Speedy reduced!


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Ingersoll Mickey :]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seaforth Gilt sapphire is nicer than I expected. I figured that the gilt fixed bezel would dominate but this one was a pleasant surprise  though both rock


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

Strongbow and Tissot









Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Samurai Blue Lagoon delivered in my office today (thanks to 41Mets) and happens to go well with what I was wearing. So...










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

Ginault









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Field Military 









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'd post what watch I'm wearing but I'm actually more stoked about the custom straps I received today from weak_watch, ekstraps, and clover.


----------



## Josiah Henley (Sep 12, 2016)

Seiko 5!!!


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Yema superman









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

Wearing my Straton Curve Chrono while traveling on business to become a certified scrum master.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

IW
One diver


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning world.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Quicksilver:
Wearing my Reactor Prism 6000b1 (NO PICs)

Helluva diver too. Son has worn it on 4 SCUBA
dives @ a depth of 140 feet. Never a bead of
moisture inside. It's a hoss of a diver. Good as a
Deep Blue any day.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun + Drunkartstrap.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

New to me Helson shark diver carbon, on a GSD canvas strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Better pics. Love the contrast with the red dial and the blue AR reflection that plays into the light every now and then.

























Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Major minty score of an old C651.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Rawai brass










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Here is a TRULY affordable watch. You can buy a dozen for the cost of a Seiko!
It is an HMT from India. Probably re-dialed, and for sure a rebuilt movement. But for $16 it's a steal!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Halios Seaforth on DrunkArtStraps canvas today.
No fancy glamour shots, just cell pics in the sun of a great dive watch by a cool microbrand  in its environment ☀


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Rhorya said:


> No, your life is behind by 11 seconds. Better get a move on!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Been wearing mine since December and that's about right. Have you tried the NATO strap it came with? Uber comfortable!
Be careful taking it off when on the NATO. It's a heavy watch and I dropped it twice; both time on carpet on a sofa floor *whew*. I put a 22mm butterfly clasp on the Hamilton NATO so I can't drop it.


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

Ginault on the strap.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

nnawas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boy that Alpinist looks great on bracelet! I see Strapcode is coming out with 4 different straps for the SARB line!!


----------



## wd-41 (Aug 3, 2017)

Vintage citizen on a NATO.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

First day back in the office this week









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Lume shot in the afternoon. I really enjoy this watch and cannot wait for the DLW ceramic bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sapphire, Japan, GMT, Casio! 
Yeah baby!

20170803_184803 (1) by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170803_184747 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170803_183228 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Just in. Ashford certified pre-owned (store display) Certina DS First ceramic.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Still with Bulova.

Thanks for watching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

Ocean Rover









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New pickup, U1 SE my first Sinn.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Might as well finish the week out with this one, so day 3.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hmm... Reconsidering if I really want to sell this. After changing the strap to perlon it seems remarkably classy again, and I can't seem to get the price I'm asking for it anyway. Let's see if the wristtime increases with the perlon 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

Back on the bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Shark Diver 42









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Steinhart









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker today









My buddy is back today


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

hozburun said:


> Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


Wow, that looks amazing. Very nice color cocktail dial 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Evening switch. Needed a timing bezel for cooking 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Afternoon Switch 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My NFW Chris Kyle Freedom Foundation watch just arrived

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

from the family trip to Disney last winter







Oh, and I'm wearing half a bottle of lemon eucalyptus bug spray, the mosquitos are unbelievable this year


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

I've been wearing the new acquisition today.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

"Walk without rhythm, it won't attract the worm"


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Fortis fliegenuhr









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

Headed to a darts tournament with a turtle on my wrist. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Oriënt Nami carbon black.
? and day

















Have a nice week-end!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Deep Blue Nato 300 Pepsi on Hirsch Liberty strap








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Sea Ram 500 on a Deep Blue Hydro 91 Strap

*_


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Smoothtoquer said:


> Headed to a darts tournament with a turtle on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the watch and strap. I was considering a combo of those two. Now I know what it looks like. My compliments!


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

VE day.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SAMURAI BLUE LAGOON


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*HAGWE Guys!! Prometheus Poseidon On Leather*


----------



## earl1995lfc (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Modded Mako for your viewing pleasure.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

F71 Project "Spectre" watch.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

The Sinn U1 SE is almost a perfect match with Harley 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

This very nice strap arrived yesterday and is giving new life to this watch, that I haven't worn in years!

Love it!!









Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbrandow (Mar 9, 2014)

SARB033, the watch I got to commemorate the birth of my first son.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## inter4kt (Jul 31, 2016)

Orient Ray 2 in black









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

6309-7040


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Steinhart Saturday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Zelos Hammerhead with a nice patina on the bronze.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

"Fortune favors the brave"


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Best way to spent desd time









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

chuasam said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


What in the world is that? 

Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Jaystarrrr said:


> What in the world is that?
> 
> Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


My time machine


----------



## HadoKing (Jun 3, 2017)

8926 mod in progress









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Fresh battery for my little Wancher. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

I swear I did not coordinate this.

I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

My wife's Bulova with new Juice from the Jewel Box.

20170805_171835 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Seiko Saturday baby!


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Just finished bombing up and down Burke Mountain. This is my "outdoor" watch. Doesnt do much to track cycling but its great for trail running. Comes with a heart rate monitor, but i rarely use it. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Fronnzy said:


> Just finished bombing up and down Burke Mountain. This is my "outdoor" watch. Doesnt do much to track cycling but its great for trail running. Comes with a heart rate monitor, but i rarely use it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Forgot the pic.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

chuasam said:


> My time machine


Can you take us back a few weeks when smoke didn't blanket the Lower Mainland? ;-)


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Glycine Love!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Explorer








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Padi turtle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This is the sort of Mint that I like the best.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I have some work to do outside today. 
Time for the Bertucci A2-T. I have been timing it for 2 months. +/- 0.1 sec per day.
This thing is a good looking tank! The titanium does not scratch (easily), it fits close, and the crystal is set BELOW the bezel.
This watch can be beaten on, and still look good!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Nathan28221 (Jul 23, 2017)

This and an apple watch today.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Still honeymooning with the Sinn.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back home and been dying to wear this one after two weeks. Maybe it's a sign that I need the silver MKXVIII 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Put on the Mido Ocean Star Captain V with the calibre 80 for a couple days.

Compared to many of my big chunky heavy divers this is a nice change to a much lower profile slimmer case.

For me the Mido OS is an underrated watch for what you get, when I compare this to the Tag Heuer with a Calibre 5, it comes out way ahead as far as value and comparable tech parameters. The brushed matte blue dial is appealing to me as well.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back home and been dying to wear this one after two weeks. Maybe it's a sign that I need the silver MKXVIII
> Have a great Sunday.
> B


Really like that one

Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

Gone fishing









Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Vostok 670920, modded.


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

The scorpionfish









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

SKX009










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The old 1100t. Been a while.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Though our Florida vacation ended, I brought a little vaca back


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Seiko SARB035 on custom Horween Shell Cordovan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX to start the week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Starting the week with Sarb033









Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna on the beach.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm feeling "Continental" today...
It's a Pan Europ day.
For summer i out it on the Hamilton NATO strap, with a catch.
It's a nice heavy watch... and I dropped it twice taking it off. (Both ties on the soft carpet in the bathroom (whew))
To prevent this again I put a brushed butterfly clasp on it. And it works!

Here y'all go!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

LOL.. No coffee yet when I took the pic. 
YES It was upside-down for the pic. I fixed it shortly afterwards. 
Still on my wrist and still fits great for a larger watch.

Ha Ha HA You can laugh with me!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoying the  Halios Seaforth on a funky  wave Cheapestnatostap for my last day off


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

On a cloudy and rainy day...
The Monster's out to play!









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

Halios Seaforth again today!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Heuer CS3110 Carrera 1964 re-issue









Follow me on Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## stevec73 (Feb 25, 2014)

My new Zelos Hammerhead. I think I'm in love.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Swatchy.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## wd-41 (Aug 3, 2017)

Aragon Divemaster. Just got it in!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Just enjoying another new strap. There aren't many that look bad on this.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

What else, it's Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the office after 2 weeks+ off with the Halios Seaforth Gilt dial Sapphire bezel on a DrunkArtStraps leather 









Was going to sell it but am not sure


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

More Seaforth invasion!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 again today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Some watches shine in daylight, but this watch just looks good in any lighting condition. Just lovely every time I look at it 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Pssst! Your weakness for orange divers is showing again.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PolWatch Diver


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Mansfield automatica one









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Yema SpationauteIII '88


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

On the wrist today.

Bulova Murren a la Nato
seems to do well as a Field Watch instead of a dress watch.

20170808_125644 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Marlin on steel.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Victorinox Vintage Tuesday
From 1980, the Ronda 515 still keeps great time!
The lume paint does not last long, alas it was tritium paint, and is way past its half life, or even its whole life.
I love the hands tho! Wish I could put them on another watch...


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

No watch for me today. I'm painting my office so I don't want to get paint on any of them , even the Timex. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

propnut48 said:


> No watch for me today. I'm painting my office so I don't want to get paint on any of them , even the Timex. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


You know, latex paint comes off glass and plastic and stainless steel, easily when wet; and easily as a paint chip when dry. 
Nato straps come clean with a wash in water after painting. I use my Bertucci or Indiglo when painting, and no lasting marks on either one after a dozen paint jobs big and small.

Good luck painting. May you NOT step in a drop and step-it all over the room.


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

Damasko DC66Si Blk









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC01557.jpg


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

OWC 9411 Snowflake









Follow me on Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

OT500









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Casio Multiband 6 ana-digi.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing with the Halios theme and wearing the blue Seaforth on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas strap tonight  love this combo 
Have a great evening 
B


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Night time is the right time...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Just arrived yesterday. Buy new one again, the previous watch given to my daughter. Love it's tiny size. Feels really light weight. Have four of these MQ24 series so far.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The old Orbit ERAK


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Today it's a great day for the Omega!
And a lame shot of the cool numbers and GREAT lume. that was the reason I bought it-- the cool print and copious lume. And look at how it reflects off the inside edge of the crystal. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Luminox SXC 5120 GMT


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sixstrings (Aug 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Switch to something more comfy for the night 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Halios Seaforth  fixed bezel sunburst blue on orange NATO today


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB011, lagoon


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Good morning. 
Hope you all in good health.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It was a spectacular beach day!!!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Panda for tonight










Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

At a medical conference in San Diego w/ my Doxa California. Chilling on my balcony at the hotel. Mini vacay! Conference starts tomorrow 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Custom Zenton M-45 LHC for a couple days working through the rotation. Sometimes having 40 or so watches gets complicated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Radioactive.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The now rock-solid 2500


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Nautica


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Seiko Black Ion Monster










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

One of my favorite watches for my Birthday.... Stingray Master Mariner Deep Sea


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shippersunbound (Feb 23, 2017)

Squale 50 atmos in its natural environment



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Haven't worn this in a while









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blue Angels fly by!!!










Beach Blumo.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

My favorite brass Helson Shark Diver on a calacastrap...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Iconik 1









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Samsung Gear S3 Classic circa 2017
Citizen New Wingman C080 circa 1984









Sent from my SM-G950F using DeX


----------



## dan6m (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm wearing my Orient Lexington.






BTW shouldn't the title of this thread include a question mark?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Top dog for the dog days of summer.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Brand new, just out of the box Seiko Turtle reissue, SRP779J. I think the date is beginning to change. It was lined up a little earlier. We'll see in the morning... It is one of the more comfortable watches I have ever worn. Feels "just right"!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Edifice









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Happy Friday everyone. Hope you all will have a nice weekend tomorrow.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

The Seiko H557a I got myself at High School Graduation in 1985.

Yes I know the digital and analog are not in sync. I gotta find someone to service the analog gear train.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For now.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

63c121


----------



## Jojo73 (Sep 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Samsung Gear S3 Classic circa 2017
Citizen New Wingman C080 circa 1984









Too many watches, too little time.

Sent from my SM-G950F using DeX


----------



## Knockologist (Aug 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

One of my favorite watches that doesn't see much wrist time. It's very thin and is suitable as a dress watch and as a casual watch. I love the two tone silver dial with the real diamond markers. If you look closely at the hands you will notice that the slits where the lumens is supposed to be isn't lume at all. Those are spaces in the hands that allow you to see the dial. Very different. The two tone steal band with hidden clasp is a plus as well. Just an all around great watch.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Alba Chronograph AT3545X


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF with the Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Shot taken earlier


----------



## rwbug (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

This one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia 090510M.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Omega today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Isofrane, HAGWE guys!!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Iconik 1









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

Bulova Sea King...


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Omega Speedy Reduced white panda  dial.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Just received my previously owned Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A. I've wanted a calibre 2100 for a while. My son has had the titanium version for several years. This watch has a sapphire crystal, even though similar 2100 calibre versions have mineral crystals. I am happy to have this Citizen join my 12 other Citizens.








​


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

View attachment 12420077


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Got on my custom Lew & Huey in the H3 case with a Panatime leather strap. This watch was fitted with a Top Grade ETA 2824-2 with high finish for the display back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Couldn't forget #FliegerFriday  let's end Friday and begin the weekend with the Mercer Watch Airfoil on a Toxicroo strap.

Have a great evening 
B


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Dude.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K

*_


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Bullhead blues









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Watching Dunkirk.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Sinn 856 SG









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Nate0624 said:


> Omega Speedy Reduced white panda  dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! I love the size of the reduced, and this panda dial has a great classic look! Enjoy!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 Alpinist


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

And today i needed an alarm for an eBay bid.. So I chose the Vostok Signal.
I have seen a lot of "signal" watches, but none waterproof, and no other Vostok's.
(On a Christopher Ward alligator leather strap with their Bader deployant clasp. Great straps, and a sale price was worth it if only just for the deployant!)
Makes a beautiful watch! Mostly gold on top, and enough silver on the clasp to balance it.


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Haldor Abissi









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Frontier









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

Saturday morning coffee..









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsickness101 (Jun 4, 2017)

A Gucci Sh*****


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Saturday morning coffee time (pun intended).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart Triton DLC On Canvas


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

New watchgecko seatbelt strap. Hate normal natos for their cheap look. But this is something else entirely, most comfortable and quality feel for a nato ever. Doesn't look cheap at all. Best nato strap I've ever tried 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

PADI Turtle.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Pan Europ Saturday. Shopping and clean the house.
Then harvest the garden.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Tudor Prince Date 74034


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Just finished mod of Timex T49905. I sanded it down to the brass and plan to force a patina tomorrow--if I can get it off my wrist tonight. Fun project!


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am Sticking with my new Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A today.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

eminguy said:


> Just finished mod of Timex T49905. I sanded it down to the brass and plan to force a patina tomorrow--if I can get it off my wrist tonight. Fun project!


Looks good. Are your pushers brass or steel? Mine are steel and kind of throws off the entire brass look.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Black Lobster 98b247


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

Seiko SUN/Hirsch Extreme on a sunny Sunday morning!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orion Vintage Diver


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Turtle for this lazy sunday









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

New arrival.
Vostok 2441 260525.
Limited edition piece. Issue 376/500.
It's a beauty!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Seiko Sunday in the rain.
Leaves are falling, rain is filling the rivers.. It must be August in North Pole!
I need a shot of green today.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Zelos Hammerhead w/forced patina, just finished this morning.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

My $15 special. Best shot of the year, so far.


----------



## Poor Old Dave TT (Feb 4, 2017)

Real men ain't skeered to wear a 37mm watch on a nearly 8 inch wrist.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Teufel Hunden (Apr 2, 2017)

Seiko SNX425


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Having beach withdrawal already, but the pool will have to do.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Quick afternoon change for the alarm.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Breaking in a Clover strap









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Tissot Ballade on suede strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am so enamored of my new Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A that I am wearing it for a third day in a row. I think that's a record for me this year. In fact, I liked it so much that I just bought its sibling, the Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H with a gray dial, on the watch sales forum here. I already have twin Citizen Promaster divers (black and blue dials) and Nighthawks (European version and Havana). I couldn't pass it up.








​


----------



## dan6m (Apr 1, 2017)

1


----------



## dan6m (Apr 1, 2017)

I purchased one of these recently. I wear it every day as my "beater" watch. I am more and more convinced that this watch design is not just good, but great. Perhaps the perfect watch.


sal4 said:


> Seiko SNZG13J1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## applejosh (Aug 29, 2015)

dan6m said:


> 1


2?


----------



## dan6m (Apr 1, 2017)

My abbreviated message was an attempt to delete a post. But I like the response you gave.


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sumo on Seiko Sunday.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

dan6m said:


> I purchased one of these recently. I wear it every day as my "beater" watch. I am more and more convinced that this watch design is not just good, but great. Perhaps the perfect watch.


Agree to a large extent. Just an amazing watch and good design.

My crystal scratched so I replaced with sapphire and it looks amazing. I went with domed sapphire but kinodof wished I had gone with flat to keep the utilitarian feel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Orient Adventurer. Love ❤ it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

CW Trident GMT


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> CW Trident GMT


Very nice CW

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

710 Amfibia









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Back to bracelet. Can't decide what strap/bracelet I like best on this watch..









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Bertucci Ventara in the field today.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Fatboi_ET said:


> New arrival.
> Vostok 2441 260525.
> Limited edition piece. Issue 376/500.
> It's a beauty!!
> View attachment 12424231


This triggered an impulse purchase. Great looking watch.

My wife thanks you. Hehe.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Seiko bell-matic









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard On Leather


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Bell Diver 1


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Snorkel










Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Had to take some more pics in this light 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

ORIENT STi =]


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

brrrdn said:


> ORIENT STi =]


I love the font on that dial. Cool watch!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Blue Turtle.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm assuming you've gone for the gold version? Looking forward to some pics! I absolutely love mine!!


NoRoadtrippin said:


> This triggered an impulse purchase. Great looking watch.
> 
> My wife thanks you. Hehe.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Caught one of those times.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Getting ready to leave later and take Jade back to ECU, she moves back in tomorrow  I'll wear the  Seaforth diver 

Really like this dial


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Fatboi_ET said:


> I'm assuming you've gone for the gold version? Looking forward to some pics! I absolutely love mine!!


Nope. Meranom had one of the same blue as yours in stock. Although I was definitely tempted by the gold. It's really good looking but I don't have a lot of blue dials and no blue dressy watch which I think this could be even though it's non-standard looking.

I'm definitely interested to see what number I get.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Edifice 4 Tonight









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

An old GLX


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I decided that after wearing the same watch for three days I needed to move onto another of my favorite Citizens. My newly acquired Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E, the European version with the nicely sculpted case back, is my choice.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

dan6m said:


> I purchased one of these recently. I wear it every day as my "beater" watch. I am more and more convinced that this watch design is not just good, but great. Perhaps the perfect watch.


Agreed! Mine sees a lot of wrist time and I find it very comfortable, easy to read, has great lume, and my sample is very accurate. I really like it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My new acquisition, the Cobra de Calibre Crossfire. Very nice little micro brand, this watch has awesome lume, lasted all night long. I'm also a sucker for PVD and display back cases with nicely finished movements. While I'm not a fan of the Miyota 9015 I will accept it in rare occasions where the watch design speaks louder than the fact that a better movement could have been used. This is one of those times. Well done John Lee!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio Day









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skin Diver


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Seiko SNZF17 getting some windshield time from Tulsa to Ft Worth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Been wearing this for 5 days so far. Easily the most accurate mechanical Seiko I've ever owned. 5 days and it's running 3 seconds fast. I'm in a pleasant state of shock.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## petitto4 (Aug 15, 2017)

I got an ALCON


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

OVM on bracelet. Sorry for the poor shot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClemsonPC (Apr 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

itsmemuffins said:


> I love it when a plan comes together.
> 
> View attachment 12429531
> View attachment 12429533


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## seikholic094 (Aug 13, 2017)

Circa 1968 seiko 6139-6011 playing Bingo with the family  haha!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Khaki 38


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am moving on to another of my Citizen watches today. I could have worn yesterday's twin Nighthawk but I needed a watch on a bracelet because I am working outside today and don't want to sweat on a leather strap. So I decided to wear my Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E. It is regulated by the atomic clock in Fort Collins, Colorado, so it is always spot-on accurate. And the bracelet is very easy to operate and comfortable.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## vinayj009 (Mar 1, 2017)

A Lacorda with a Lantern 248.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

castlk said:


>


Are you reposting the same pics of your watches again and again? Why? Isn't it part of fun taking new pics everyday?


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Chris Ward C-60 Trident COSC day/date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Padi turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stream26 (Aug 13, 2016)

1) Seiko SKX009 as a daily wearer, really love the Pepsi dial on it
2) Hamilton I got from my grandfather, over 50 years old, still runs, but the downside is that it's not waterproof or even water resistant like Khaki,which I'm going to buy.I wear it only on special occasions as it is


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's a three-peat for me.


----------



## seikholic094 (Aug 13, 2017)

Mmm today i'am kind of undecided on what to wear ?.♂ you know those type of days when you're debating between 1 or 2 or 4 LOL 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

My brand new Seiko SARB017 Alpinist on a WatchGecko metal strap! Love it!









Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Shark Diver on the way to Hawaii









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

SD40









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

My new mowing the yard watch. I usually use a G-shock but this one gets no love.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## larthurl (Jun 4, 2016)

Wearing the Habring 2 Felix today.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Russian Diver for today

20170816_114827 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Chrono Matic II on the wrist today.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Lobster with its arachnid cousin 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Invicta 8926OB


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Citizen Titanium w/ invisible hands


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Desk Diving

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

hopscottch said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Got a few of these straps and they are less than €1.50 each! Best of all, they don't attract dust or lint. I did replace the clasps with some better quality ones. The clasps are five times the price of the strap lol.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## ClemsonPC (Apr 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Lotta features for a very little money in this Baja.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Had to switch over to my Glycine Combat to watch "A Bridge Too Far".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A loaner Halios Delfin on charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Landed, time to eat in Hawaii and change to local time (and have this lager)









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Orient sun and Moon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhij (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Abhij (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

0005/1000


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Simpl3, reliable, good looking and so Casual I thought it was Friday










Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikholic094 (Aug 13, 2017)

Seiko speedy day on vacation day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Test-driving an early prototype of the Origin Watch Co vintage field watch 2nd Edition. Various changes will be made like new hands (obviously ) to better match the numerals, C3 lume, more AR, subdial more recessed, top surfaces will be brushed, improved crown for better grip important for a manual watch ...
Love field watches and hand wound mvt too. 
Have a great day.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Harding Jetstream HJ0602








​


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Helson SD 42 steel









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

CW Trident Pro 43mm, lug to lug 50.5 on a 6.5" wrist, for comparison purposes!


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Tuna017


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Aquascope today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Khaki


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Shark Diver on top of Koko Head









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Few hours ago ..seawolf









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

Are Rodina's appreciated by the affordables forum? Letting this one get some wrist time, will be selling it soon.


----------



## AzDesertKicks (Jun 14, 2017)

Bvlgari Diagono AL 38 TA with carbon fiber dial


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Flieger. Swapped out the strap when I got home from work.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I got a very gently used Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H in the mail yesterday courtesy of a WUS member. You may recell me being enamored of this watch's twin, the Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A, which I also got from a WUS seller. Now. I think the new gray watch is my favorite of the two, though it is a hard choice. Here are some pics of the two watches.






















​


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Just got this little beauty from eBay. Makes up for the one that got stolen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Ajax-Rosenborg









Follow me on Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Been wearing this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

drttown said:


> CW Trident Pro 43mm, lug to lug 50.5 on a 6.5" wrist, for comparison purposes!
> 
> View attachment 12434735


Thumps down?? ;-)

I love Christopher Ward, particularly the old line. Today I'm wearing my newly added C65 Trident Classic limited on the OEM bracelet from my black version.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Manchester Watch Works 62Mas homage project watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

1521 Satinato Blue.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Marathon sterile mod today at the vet...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zixen Trimix HAGWE Guys!!!


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

Still the SARB017... So in love!!









Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## seikholic094 (Aug 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 20atm Heritage Root Beer.

Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## larthurl (Jun 4, 2016)

Last night I put the Haveston NATO on my BBB. Wearing it today. Although the center stripe on the strap is black and the Black Bay bezel is Blue, in most light the BB looks black so I think it is a good match.
Very comfy too.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

Deep Blue Juggernaut IV


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Steinhart OVM with vintage strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Earlier Today










Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PilotFriday with the Alpina PVD Startimer Chrono on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas I really like this one.

Have a great weekend. B

Thanks


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

jetcash said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<drooling> Me... want... shiny... </drooling>


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave TT (Feb 4, 2017)

I've been breathing on the regulation lever and finally seem to have it about right.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Hitting the like button a lot today. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Panzer971 said:


> <drooling> Me... want... shiny... </drooling>


.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Seiko SARB029 on an OEM SARB031 strap


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Day 3 with my new Big Crown Pilot. It's running +5s/day so far!









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

The Sumo on the wrist


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

This was on my wrist earlier today.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fidel36 (Jun 1, 2017)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 On Canvas


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Back on the bracelet


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

trip with the cheap ;-)


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1 SE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Origin Watch Co field watch prototype on one of Art's canvas 
Can't wait to see the production model with all the changes made. It's perfect on canvas 
I want a field watch


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Origin Watch Co field watch prototype on one of Art's canvas
> Can't wait to see the production model with all the changes made. It's perfect on canvas
> I want a field watch


That is beautiful. I've never heard of them, but I see no reason to change anything. Reminds me of a more casual Nomos design.
I'm sure it's far too small for me but I'll have to look into them. 
Great strap, too! Wear it in great health.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm wearing my latest build. A Panerai style case with a TAG Heuer Calibre 5 movement and hands ordered from OFREI. The dial is 34mm and came with the case which I found on eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ChiefWahoo said:


> That is beautiful. I've never heard of them, but I see no reason to change anything. Reminds me of a more casual Nomos design.
> I'm sure it's far too small for me but I'll have to look into them.
> Great strap, too! Wear it in great health.


Hi
It's a small watch brand our of TN and he made a field watch before with catalogue parts. It launched his brand and this is a second version where he designed a ew dial with recessed subdial with concentric rings, a new case with thinner mid case.... this is a much improved model and is a solid 42mm by 50mm L2L.

Thanks.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

I play tuba in a small brass ensemble and we just got done playing at an event in town. Played a lot of WWI-era music and it was pretty fun. Put the Hamilton on a black leather strap so it'd match my outfit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Accutron 214 from 1968. It was my late grandfater-in-law's.


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

My first Grail a number of years ago. 
Breitling Super Avenger 47mm.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Sitting at the beach. The earlier sunsets are giving me the blues.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

At the lake again. Some country music, barbecue, and Scubapro 500 on original Isofrane.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

"Each moment you do not possess what you love is a moment not spent in love." 

A quote applicable to watches, fine liquor, women, men, you name it. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Origin Watch Co field watch prototype on one of Art's canvas
> Can't wait to see the production model with all the changes made. It's perfect on canvas
> I want a field watch


This actually reminds me of some Lange small second watches

Sent from my Alcatel 6055U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I wore my Raven Trekker on an old Drewstrap canvas


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Tactico Type RE









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Scubapro 500 on NDC









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AMW-330-4


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Today, sunday, my SNKL07K, humble but beautiful blue ..


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Weekend watch.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Fliegerchrono riding shotgun









Follow me on Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12441585


Nice one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Have my latest custom build "no-name" diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Watch Industries


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Todays watch is my Breitling Colt Ocean.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Orthos again. It's leaving no wrist time for my other watches lately.. Daddy's new favorite 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

1970


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

I love it when a plan comes together part duex. 

Queue Seiko baby monster bracelet.

Brush out polished centre links.

Retrieve spare Bulova clasp from spare parts bin.

Lament its measly two micro adjustment holes. 

Curse at the lack of half links on the bracelet. 

Ponder if one should just use the Seiko clasp.?

Ponder some more? 

Remember that you have a spare Seiko snzg13 bracelet in the parts bin. 

Rejoice at its half link at the clasp end. Rejoice further that most Seiko 5 bracelets have the same dimensions. 

Replace baby monster clasp link with snzg13 clasp link. Punch the air in victory ! Bracelet now fits perfectly!

Oh, if you're wondering why the Bulova logo is upside down on the clasp? It's because I have the fixed end of the clasp at 12 o'clock. That way the watch doesn't try to ride my wrist knuckle.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MWW 62Mas homage project watch on a DrunkArtStraps canvas strap


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

Vintage Vostok Komandirskie


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Draken Tugela










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Accurist Clerkenwell.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm going back to my recently acquired Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H today. I really am enjoying this watch and its "twin," my Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A. The only difference is in the dial color. One is silver, the other gray.















​


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I haven't been able to take this one off yet.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Yema superman









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Divemaster Predator w/ETA 2824-2 for Today

*_


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Undone Urban









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

neurogenesis said:


> I'm confused. Isn't *this* a WRUW thread? Why wouldn't you just post in the one everyone else is posting to?
> 
> It's a bit irksome that WRUW has turned into what-are-you-wearing-tomorrow, so maybe this is the _What are you wearing right now...no really...right *now*_ thread?


Right,right now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP349J1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day members.

Seiko sarb017 Alpinist today.


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

On a Crown & Buckle leather strap.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on ToxicNATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Steinhart ovm 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ApexRex said:


> On a Crown & Buckle leather strap.


Wow. Great pic of the blue dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monday's blues with the Astor & Banks Pilomatic B2 LE A#5 of 10
Have a great week. 
B


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

$45 8928 at kohls.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Finally got the right strap for the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hager Commando


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Evening attire...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

fun one today


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Waterbury 40


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I've been neglecting my Victorinox watches lately because of all the Citizens I've been wearing. So today I am wearing my Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Alarm Chronograph 241280.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Mr. Postman just delivered my new W-217H-1A. Thank you.
Finally bigger digit that still fit my skinny wrist.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Arrived today!Spinnaker Dumas!









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

O7 LM-8 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikholic094 (Aug 13, 2017)

Retro seiko 6139 in the OR










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

Have been wearing this every day since I got it...









Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Too lazy to set the time on another watch so this again today.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PolWatch Vintage Diver


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I know it is a re-dial, but i LIKE it!
My 3 year-old picked it out, and I let him wear it when we go to get groceries. He's funny!

I just needed a little crazier dial to match my new shirt.


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Seagull 1963 Chrono on custom caiman Rally. I like it more with the strap but still wish I'd gotten one of the Panda's. So if someone wants to trade... haha


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC01640.jpg


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Digi Montana. Wet dream of every man from Soviet union/Eastern block around 1990. Bichin' 16 melodies yo! xD


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 12447949


In its natural environment.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Tisell Marine Diver no date just showed up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Orient flight on blue RAF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Seiko Tortuga Blue Lagoon









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Currito (May 13, 2016)

On a new strap









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

At the cigar lounge between classes smoking a Drew Estate Undercrown. On one hand it feels good to be back at school but on the other hand I'm really going to miss sleeping in.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Currito (May 13, 2016)

BadSport340 said:


> At the cigar lounge between classes smoking a Drew Estate Undercrown. On one hand it feels good to be back at school but on the other hand I'm really going to miss sleeping in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That red strap is very nice for this Hamilton

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Unimatic x WOAW Modello Uno U1-DHK LE 19/30.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Trieste back on bracelet tonight


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Haven't worn this one for awhile.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonview blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Another of my newer Victorinox watches today: this time the unique Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241619. 
I like it for its bold new design for a one hundredth second chronograph as well as its unusual champagne-colored face.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Trusty Rodina on NATO to enjoy this last bit of summer. Then it's on to a suede strap.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1 SE for the hump 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Failing at editing a post. Sorry.


----------



## jdefjdef (Aug 6, 2014)

Orient M-Force air diver









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Bathys









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

Casio AE1200WHD "casio royale"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire On Canvas


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Slowly becoming my favorite everyday watch the SARV001.

Up in Lake George, N.Y. enjoying a cabin adventure.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Haven't worn this in a while. I put it together myself with eBay parts an a 6497 clone. It'll run over 50 hours and be within 5 seconds the whole way.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Swatch with blue nato:


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

WeWood.

Super light and comfortable. Wish subdials were easier to see.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV Panda










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Wearing my Big Crown to a doctor appointment.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

Got to take this for a test drive. Really love the way this feels on the wrist. Wouldn't mind owning one eventually.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Currito said:


> Wow. That red strap is very nice for this Hamilton
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


What's your major? How to be a Bon Vivante?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Showing my Timex Expedition a little love. It's my I don't care what happens to it as I work on my truck watch. Literally has taken a licking and keeps on ticking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Marathon GPM handwind . Love this little critter


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Prototype on DrunkArtStraps 
Love this combo 
Can't wait to see the revised version


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Bull shark









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Prototype on DrunkArtStraps
> Love this combo
> Can't wait to see the revised version


I've never heard of origin, thoughts?


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Another









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Gsar









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel








​


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

SKX009









So dark yet so bright.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Hamilton









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

W-217H-9A


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Deep Blue Ocean Diver 500m today, black dial and blue bezel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Follow me on Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## P695 (Aug 23, 2016)

Seiko SARB001, it was "treat yo self!"© day.


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Tortuga Thursday









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Birthday present from my wife 30 years ago. Seems small now but was kinda the style back then. Only changed the battery 6 times. All the functions still work perfectly.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Snzg with a sapphire domed crystal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Currito (May 13, 2016)

Rivarama said:


> View attachment 12451985


That's one of the legit dial I've seen

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ventus Mori M4


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Seiko SRP779J


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H








​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## vintage_collectionneurs (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

. Padi Turtle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thought I would see what this 12 seconds every 10 years accuracy was all about!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

.


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Spinnaker today









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Little something different today, the Eterna Tangaroa with the Eterna-Matic SW200-1.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Currito (May 13, 2016)

This one









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Friday is for the favorite.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Day 2 with modded SKX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! 6309-7040 Camo Mod, HAGWE to All!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#PilotFriday with the Mercer pilot watch on a crazy green Toxicroo nato strap 
I really like this watch, it breaks away from the classic pilot style of my IWC. 
Hardened SS case
Raised markers/numerals and chapter ring
Swiss mvt with custom rotor
Assembled, tested and regulated in the US

TGIF.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Malpaso (Jul 31, 2011)

Deep Blue Sun Diver Military


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Tissot Ballade on vintage strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

My 2 favorite things , great airplanes and great watches.


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Blue Turtle on blue strap.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cayabo's Masterpiece
Blue Cappucino on WatchGecko Italian Suede

20170825_170219 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cody530 (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm wearing my brand new super high end $$ Casio I just received today


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Put on Victoria for the weekend. She likes to get Noxed around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Khaki


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Tuna in the house!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Yesterday






and today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of The Expeditions showing the wrong date but we'll not talk about that shall we? ;-)


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Love my Turtle!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Origin Watch Co field watch prototype on one of Art's canvas
> Can't wait to see the production model with all the changes made. It's perfect on canvas
> I want a field watch


New one for me, that is beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Crosswind racer 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinayj009 (Mar 1, 2017)

This beauty. Couldn't find a better belt than this blue one. Hopefully I can find a matching LM belt one day.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC01652.jpg


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Never understood the appeal of this watch. Looked almost black in photos. In the sunlight it's a great shade of blue. I might flip it someday for a brighter blue like the Armida, but until then, I'll enjoy this fantastically-hard-to-photograph Sumo.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

something for our Down Under mates ;-)


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Kemmner seahorse









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glockcubed (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Better shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Bulova 96B210 Snorkel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Tisell and a Montecristo


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

One of my favorate purchases a long time ago.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

DS First on Ofrei tropic style silicone strap which attracts much less dust than generic silicone straps.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303








​


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Wearing my Big Crown Propilot on a khaki NATO while watching the Steelers.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Carpenter Field watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Reverie Sea Spirit!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

my Citizen precious










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko sarb033


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Currito (May 13, 2016)

My inky quartz









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Victorinox Maverick 241689










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Orient sun and Moon an nubuck










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I've been wearing my MWW 62MAS homage project watch on a DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

An old Vertis


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EDCTimes (Jun 1, 2017)

My newest addition getting wrist time with a Tech Swiss crocodile strap... amazing quality genuine croc for the $$.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## seikholic094 (Aug 13, 2017)

Seiko 6138-0020 tokei-zara 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Washing my Yacht...

20170827_191619 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170827_191658 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Morning everyone.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Supersportivo Square Stainless Steel Chronograph BRSS2C4602








​


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> Washing my Yacht...
> 
> 20170827_191619 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> 20170827_191658 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I really like this one!

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TradeKraft said:


> I really like this one!
> 
> IG: Tradekraft


The Orange one is also a stunner... the only one of the series that has Indiglo (flat dial)


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Victorinox I.N.O.X. on a 21mm Meyhofer 'Fribourg' band.


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

Orient Bambino V4.


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

skx007

it's pool time 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to school here too for Raven and Zoé, crazy traffic resumes 
I am starting this week with the Carpenter Field watch 
Hope you all have a great day. 
B


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Citizen Promaster and recently added OEM bracelet with solid end links and racheting clasp. Cheapness never felt so good.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of Mr Henry's wonderful watches.


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

HKED bundeswehr on shell cordovan.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

La Bestia


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Feeling Russian today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

An old, inexpensive, darn good running worker-bee


----------



## Currito (May 13, 2016)

Pictures don't do justice to the sunburst effect and the reflections from rose gold markers









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Another Vostok. This time a Komandirskie Signal watch


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly received this Irreantum Magellan 2day, love it!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New SRPB31


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Evening @ Connecticut









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Because of this watch I could no longer wear my Sea Urchin! The Tisell is great quality at the price. I can only imagine stepping up from here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

One of my newest affordables with not so affordable SUV in the background 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Dan Henry 1963








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

Just did a strap change on my friends Inox. Pretty nice watch and wears nicely. I like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

Today was double twelve day. It has been a while since I wore this watch.


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Wearing the poormans62mas Seiko SBDC053









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan9171 (Jul 13, 2017)

Slightly modded 5600


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E








​


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Moded bangla titan + bronze besel and my made mustard strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another pilot day for me, seems i am a bit pilot heavy these days  I'll need to remediate that  Funny as I used to only or mostly wear divers.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Moody Tuesday


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My Chris Ward C11 Malvern in black PVD on this rainy day in NJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

CW Slimline 2 handwind...love the dial and accuracy of this one..














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Canvas


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 30 Atmos GMT for now.

Happy Tuesday folks.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Seiko Monster on olive Nato for this Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Khaki kitty


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Orient defender on maratac Zulu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMann2380 (Dec 20, 2012)

Rolex BNLR


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Wearing the Monster today.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Carpenter field watch for the evening


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

And the Hamilton is back on the leather strap.
This is the softest, most supple and comfortable strap I have ever felt.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Caught the kitty animation on my G-Shock.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Expedition Chrono

20170829_193253 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210








​


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Shark Diver 42mm stainless
HAPPY HUMP DAY!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

From Mr. Henry's collection today..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Canvas


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

G-Shock today. My most affordable and probably most comfortable watch.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Melbourne Flinders


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The blue AMW


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

Oris 65


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Its a love ❤/hate relationship with this one. I love its looks but I hate that I have to constantly walk it otherwise it goes dead really fast. I've never been able to get it to a full charge even sitting there and shaking it for almost an hour I wish I had bought the Bulova Marine Star that look just like it and was the same price. Oh well better next time.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 On Canvas


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I changed the strap on my Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD today from its stock strap to a spare Victorinox NATO strap that I had. Here are before and after shots. The second one shows the lume on this watch.















​


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## zolotoff (Apr 3, 2017)

Awesome Straton Syncro!
Finally in Siberia (Russia)!!!


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Zodiac sea wolf reissue









Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Wearing my personal creation. Case from France, it's a Panerai style case with the internal cyclops, and display case back. I used a TAG Heuer Calibre 5 top grade movement and topped it off with a vintage dial and found some cool lume hands to give the watch a nice industrial strength look.

Runs in COSC standards and I get a lot of compliments on this, I have to say I love wearing this watch more than some of my grail purchases.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work I go...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

One of my newest affordables at a music concert...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

Giving my elderly Swatch chrono a bit of wrist time today.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

My favorite travel watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The one in the middle for the 3rd day in a row.


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

Sarb033 on charcoal perlon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H2O Kalmar II


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Crosswind racer









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am wearing my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1 today. The strap I wore yesterday on my Air Blue watch was the spare black NATO that came with this watch. I love this strap with the colors that match the details on the watch. The colors are the town colors for Ibach, the Swiss town in which these watches are made.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> The one in the middle for the 3rd day in a row.


Very nice Seiko family 

Trimis de pe al meu ALE-L21 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## lmmo (Dec 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

GUB Spezichron









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Moon Watch


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 SE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

This one again today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Bulova


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Wearing my "mod" watch today. I have such mixed feelings about this overpriced and undercooked timepiece. I love Timex, but this one is truly disappointing. They had a chance to make something really cool... what a lost opportunity. So why am I wearing it? I don't really know. My 14-year-old fashionista daughter loves this watch, and it's the only one that she ever comments on. She has also recently absconded with my Weekender. Anyway, sorry for venting ...


----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)

one of the most comfortable watches i own on that size, i think spinnaker ran out of them so well priced too


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

My new acquisition, Oris Aquis date

























This is my second Oris, after a BC pointer date that I've sold because the lugs were a bit too long for my wrist-size. 
It's the previous model so I've got a very nice discount on it


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20170901_150528 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170901_154629 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

About to start my first shift at the cigar lounge. Excited and a bit nervous, but I'm dressed sharp and my wrist is looking good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Rodina bauhaus









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Baby tuna on bond nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

JohnGo said:


> View attachment 12474201


He's judging you.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Glycine Combat6 Vintage on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas strap to start the weekend 
Love this combo.

HAGWE
B


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

This is my first chance to wear my new Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled AT8124-91L, which arrived a few days ago from Asia. It is radio-controlled, so it is always precise, and I like the nice blue colored dial, which is virtually the same color as my Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L.








​


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Rocking my new LE presage cocktail time with blue hands









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Omega Dynamic day. I know Omega isn't really affordable, but this one was under $1000 with box and papers. Except for the band a tad stretched, it's otherwise almost mint. Soon now it is my turn to wear it and make it mine. This one is a keeper.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

U-15 Soccer practice


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm wearing these two today.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Rockin' a classic today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


>


That's a wicked combo. Two questions:

1. How is the size of the watch for you? I worry about the long lug to lug.

2. Where did you get the strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Such a versatile watch. Still love it.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

Citizen Promaster Marine Eco-drive










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

One of my own builds. Ollech & Wajs Cougar diver case and dial with eta 2824-2 and custom hands.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zodiac Sea Wolf 53 reissue










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Today I am wearing another of my Citizen radio-controlled watches, the Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tissot MotoGP limited edition.









Sent from my SM-G950F using DeX


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Taking my Turtle halibut fishing.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Timex Intelligent Quartz


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

Amphibia Scuba Dude. New crown and bezel fitted yesterday.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Chillin at Park









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mako USA today.










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Poor Old Dave TT (Feb 4, 2017)

Of course the hands cover the name. Stührling Original.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I keep telling you guys that I need lots of sun to take even a half decent photo. Well the proof is, as they say, in the pic.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Helm Vanuatu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

Thinking of letting this one go. Just not bonding with it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Glycine Airman Double Twelve


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Today is a good day to wear my Timex Expedition. I'm working on our generator in light rain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Hamilton Scuba and Haystack Rock.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

'71 Seiko Sports Speedtimer 7017-6040 minutes numerals










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sarb033 day.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

This one is slowly coming back together.
I need a super fine ink pen to fix the 50.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

mystic nerd said:


> Today is a good day to wear my Timex Expedition.


Yes, it is.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Better shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just finished yard work.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Well, not right now, but last night... Part of my growing skull watch collection, at the Die Antwoord show at Bill Graham Civic. Another impossible-to-read-in-low-light concert watch!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Freshly modded CASIO G-SHOCK GW-M5610R-1JF. Swapped black resin for OD Green. Stripped yellow paint from letters and painted orange.



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## maki23 (Apr 12, 2014)

Seiko 5









Trimis de pe al meu ALE-L21 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Saying goodbye to Seward, Alaska. The Turtle is a great watch for traveling.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H








​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vagelis123 (May 28, 2017)

Titus









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Ocean 7 LM-8 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Waltham automatic, 7 jewel Japanese movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Straton from yesterday








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Labor Monday.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Orbital Monday


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Yema superman on Eulit perlon









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

On the trail earlier today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just now. Another Citizen.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.
 








Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Worked in the yard this afternoon to keep my mind off of things and hanging out at the pool for an hour or so with Zoe. 
Nodus PVD Trieste all day 
Cheers. B


----------



## Ramsa (Dec 2, 2016)

Black leather Wenger Escort from TJ Maxx today.
I could not resist buying it...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Wearing the blue Turtle at the Crow Creek mine.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Cobra de Calibre Crossfire in black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Cobra de Calibre Crossfire in black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Changed to my Hamilton for drinks and dinner at one of my favorite restaurants.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm switching brands to some of my Victorinox watches this week. Today it is my unique Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241619. The only problem with this watch is that I have to use a video to guide me to reset it since it doesn't work like a normal watch. The last time I set it, it was 12 hours ahead and the date changed at noon. But I still like it because it's unusual and, I think, quite attractive with its champagne colored face.








​


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Just arrived this afternoon. 
Love it's size, color contrast, very easy to read.
Now I'm thinking to buy another one in white dial version.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Citizen NY0040-09W


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## earl1995lfc (Aug 4, 2013)

Erroyl 300









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today. This one's been incredibly accurate at just shy of +1 s/d.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the work week with the Carpenter Field watch. Love the blued hands and curved round case.

Glad it's a short week. 
Hope you have a great day. 
B


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Broke the 1939 out this morning AND I didn't have to wind this one up.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Deep Blue Sea Quest. One of the few sub 45mm watch they put out.









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

I love when class gets out 30 minutes early. Gives me plenty of time to decompress and meander on to my next class.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm wearing my Borealis Sea Storm today on a Nodus canvas strap.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Seiko SRPB15


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

Amphibia 110 Radio Room. Arrived yesterday


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Another Seiko here ..... been wearing this watch for the past 6 days. Needed something sturdy that can get dirty too.

This is how my watch looked Thursday after I got home:









Not as bad on Friday:


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Fossil Gage that I got a BOGO on. Bought this one and a bronze version. Has a Miyota inside. Both for $125.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

OVM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fitting right in with the big boys.

Timex Milifary Chrono on WatchGecko Italian Suede










Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanR (May 4, 2015)

This. Luch one-hand hot out of the box


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sticky said:


> Broke the 1939 out this morning AND I didn't have to wind this one up.
> 
> View attachment 12482887


The disappointment... Best part of mechanical watches is winding and setting them in the morning  call me nuts, but its a ritual and a pleasure I truly miss in my quartz pieces.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

New strap!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I guess it's fieldwatch day today  switched to the Glycine Combat6 vintage 43 for the evening. I really really like it. 



























Side by side... different takes on the field watch style


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Today I am going back to one of my favorites, my first Citizen Calibre 2100 watch - the Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A. I love these Calibre 2100 watches. My son has a titanium one with a sapphire crystal, which got me interested in them. Today I almost snagged a rose gold limited edition Calibre 2100 with a brown crocodile strap, but lost the auction in the last couple of seconds. I will try again.








​


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

The new arrival for a funky SpeedyTuesday










146.0014 Speedmaster Mark V


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

An old seasonal issue


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Casio DW-290


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

A beautiful pre-dawn moon and some beautiful lume on the Ginault Ocean Rover.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Road trip to visit NC State and Chapel Hill for Raven who is figuring out where she wants to apply to. 
The Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on the new Alpina E-strap is for today as we'll be walking around the campuses. Will be a good day to test it vs. the iPhone app.

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Some '80s digital goodness.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpine startimer pilot on croc









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Letting this one out of the box today...


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Put the Seiko FFF back on leather today since the weather turned fall-like in Chicago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julian_A (Aug 29, 2017)

A normal day at the office


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Eh-Dee (Jul 17, 2017)

New Member here....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Yard-work this arvo so out came the quartz beater. Luvvit!


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Bracing for Hurricane Irma









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I wore both of these today. The Phantom is on custom canvas by Diaboliq straps ( https://diaboliqstraps.jimdo.com )


----------



## Jayare1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Only fair to share it here too! New (to me) Seiko Samurai









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Sterile dial pilot, for now...


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Burgundy Nodus on a vintage leather ek_straps...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wearing my racing-inspired, Polish-made Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue today. I changed out the stock strap to a shark mesh and I like the way it looks.








​


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

This is what I wore to work today.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fortis Classic Cosmonauts chrono today, quickly becoming a favorite 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Very affordable but still a great watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

househalfman said:


> Burgundy Nodus on a vintage leather ek_straps...


Beautiful! Love seeing my straps in the wild!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Meant to post this yesterday, but got too busy. Wearing it today as well, though. Have been on a vintage kick recently for my tiny wrists, this is 1 of the 3 pieces that I have acquired in the last week. Vintage is so addicting!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Glycine Incursore, California dial!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

By the time I took this photo and posted it, had several chores completed with the help of my niece; picked up a used bouncy castle, installed base of 2 bar stools, cleaned exhaust from clothes dryer, went to the mall for lunch.

Hamilton Khaki King for the day.


----------



## prasurockz (Feb 13, 2017)

Omega speedy pro, double ridge omega brown leather band









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

prasurockz said:


> Omega speedy pro, double ridge omega brown leather band
> 
> View attachment 12488583
> 
> ...


Sorry to say so, while the strap itself looks nice enough, it looks to be fitting very poorly with the case... One would expect a perfect fit if its an original omega strap on an omega.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

subdued color in motion


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

DP


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citi-Zen (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Wearing the Oris Big Crown Propilot at a client site.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Orient Wingman (ER2D001B) on black pvd steel bracelet


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

IWC Fliegerchrono









Follow me on Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Retro 70s MOD. For sale in the forums.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

New emg cork strap arrived, so had to switch watches to try it out  
Better pic with daylight tomorrow..









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Wimads said:


> New emg cork strap arrived, so had to switch watches to try it out
> Better pic with daylight tomorrow..
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good looking strap. I'd love to see more pics of it.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm wearing one of my more affordable watches today - the Harding Jetstream HJ0602. It had a nice-enough polyurethane strap, but I upgraded it 
with a red vintage Italian leather strap from WatchGecko. It has a rather unusual bezel. All in all, I like it.

Before:














After:







​


----------



## Currito (May 13, 2016)

This









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/42 Hour Power Reserve on Leather

*







_


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKen (Sep 8, 2017)

Citizen Avion Chronograph I just got recently! Couldn't be happier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

aktodd said:


> That's a good looking strap. I'd love to see more pics of it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


In daylight 

Its a great strap. Not perfectly finished, but perfectly acceptable for the 25$ shipped i paid. Much better constructed than the cork strap from corkwatchstraps.com I had on it before, which I was rather disappointed with.
It's really comfy too, due to the lining. It's no leather lining though, but it feels very comfy on the skin nevertheless.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Orient Monarch back on the factory black strap.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Wearing my Squale Tropic GMT, have to use an internet picture, not allowed to use camera where I'm currently located.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

EMG added another strap for free, so had to try that on something too. Didnt think I'd like it without the bracelet, but it looks better than expected on my SDGM, so changed to that for today.

















Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bulova Moon Watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilson826 (May 7, 2017)

Casio F-91W


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand



On my right hand, new version Moonwatch, walking the dog


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Afternoon everybody, wearing a Casio slide-rule watch.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I ALWAYS wear my Shark diver when I'm wearing a green-ish shirt. I should buy more green-ish shirts.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Seagull 1963, back into the rotation!


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the weekend with the Origin Watch Co vintage field watch on a DrunkArtStraps  this is a prototype and I'm very much looking forward to the prod model with all the changes. It'll be killer and a great value imho 
HAGWE


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Wearing my blue Turtle to match my Friday Hawaiian shirt.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Vintage devil diver









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm going back to a Citizen today - my seldom-worn Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Chronograph CA4330-57H. I'm not sure why I don't wear it more often. It has 26 changeable time zones and is 
atomic clock powered, so it keeps to-the-second time if I set it in the window at night. I was originally drawn to it because of its somewhat unusual gray face.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Having drinks with guests from out of town.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Affordable and wonderful



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Have my Ball Engineer II Green Beret on today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## J3hundred (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

1621


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Modded Timex t49905, sanded off pvd to brass, polished, & forced patina on green leather strap. I left a little under-plating around the edges to give it a worn look. May remove that later--or may not. It's not elegant, prestigious, or finely finished, but it is a fun watch for a fun day. Makes me happy to wear it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday. 
Hung out with my grandson this morning, picked up new Glycine watches at UPS, met with Art of DrunkArtStraps and now enjoying a beer on a beautiful NC Saturday 


















À WIS and strap junky in the making. His first GTG 


















Cheers  









That's the oem strap


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

DS First on a new Toxic ShizNit N80 (herringbone) grey (admiralty) strap. Phew!


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Preparing for the storm (and the Falcons game) with newly arrived Mako XL.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Recraft


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

How about them Apples?

20170909_154850 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## s_hersco (Dec 23, 2011)

boze said:


> Recraft


Love this one!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

s_hersco said:


> Love this one!


Thanks! One more shot from the car just now.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My newest acquisition


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A jet-black dial I took for charcoal before cleaning out the inside of the crystal(forgive the reflections)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)




----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Just got in the mail a beautiful Fluco sand suede strap for my Rodina. Best $28 I ever spent.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Dark Khaki


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Definition of a very affordable beater.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## guivill (Aug 20, 2017)

Testing the M24

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Today sunday 10th september 2017: my modded Seiko 5!








Johan (Greece)


----------



## wolf79 (Jun 6, 2015)

Morning... Is Sunday...going for bkfast..


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Ball Engineer II Green Beret Chronometer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Time for some George Fox NFW Chris Kyle Patriot limited edition badassery today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Casio Wave Ceptor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Dressy Timex in the morning. Will switch to something casual this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I've been wearing my Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT on the new Alpina Estrap that turns a regular watch into a smart watch. 
The silver dial on this watch is very nice and I like the red and blue touches too. 
Have a great Sunday. 
Brice


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Kemmner seahorse









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

🐟🐠🐟 Tuna017


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my cellular telephone using a program designed to aid in the posting of information.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## superh3ro (Mar 8, 2017)

1/1000th of whats above...but still in love


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Invicta Bolt Reserve. This is a solid watch in a solid case. Swiss movement. Model 11602


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeep & G-Shock


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e








​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton Pan-Europ


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

And on this day in 2001, time stood still for an entire day as we all stood in shock and horror, frozen in the moment as witness to an unimaginable assault on an unsuspecting and defenseless victim, our sensibilities numbed by the collective trauma to our psyches. We are all victims of that day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

9-11 -01 never forget. My office view means so much more today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

I finally joined the cult... I mean club!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Continuing with the Gigandet's


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue Watch Monday here too with the Astor & Banks Pilomatic B2 LE # 5 of 10.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## prasurockz (Feb 13, 2017)

Steinhart vintage MK2.5








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Trying out this new leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Zodiac. Love the lume through that beveled bezel.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Just made it from across the pond .









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)

MKii stingray


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A most bizarre impulse-buy


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Heuer Carrera

Follow me on Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the Orient Flight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

From one of our fine members on a CS double perlon


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

UndoneMonday with my custom Aqua. 
Have a good evening


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wenger Swiss Military Roadster 850791 on a Clockwork Synergy rally strap








​


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Bulova Stars and Stripes









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

DB2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Cobra de Calibre









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Hamilton x wind









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Really no time long see. Back with this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

I've been wanting to try this on a bracelet for a long time. Normally they sell for around $60 when a seller accepted my offer of $45, I was stoked.

It came in today. Well&#8230; first of all when I installed it the bracelet stuck straight out of the lugs. It would not fold over. I was all set on returning it.

First I wanted to see exactly what the problem was. On closer inspection, realising that the original watch screws were thicker than the ones that came with the bracelet. I swapped them over. Voila! Problem solved&#8230; on one side.

As as I tried the other side. The screw wouldn't fully screw in. More cursing and inspecting. I filed down the thread. If this wasn't going to work it was going back! Again problem solved.

Time to resize!

Not so fast. The sides of the bracelet are ploshed. The watch is fully brushed. To the scotchb-rite!

Sides nicely brushed. Now it was time to resize.

This is is where the nightmare really began. Mother of god!! These screws are impossible!!! It took me two hours to remove four screws. I also managed to stab my thumb with the screw driver trying to screw back the last screw, which was the worst of the lot. It would go in almost all the way but refused to go in fully. Of course I couldn't unscrew it for love nor money.

So, it's slightly sticking out. Luckily it's on the back side of the bracelet, so it's not obvious. Just to me and my OCD lol.

So so after all that, luckily the bracelet looks good to me and it's staying out lol.









The offending screw. I macroed in on it. That scratch is not that noticeable, as it is on the photo.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My newest watch climbing on a photo of my eldest granddaughter.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker on bracelet as I leave work to go home and grill out


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Wearing my newest arrival which just got in today:the Sharkey Apocalypse.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Sticking with Swiss Army watches today. This is my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time 241441. It is one of the few watches that I own with absolutely no lume. It is useful for traveling between two time zones, but it doesn't get much wrist time, to be honest. I have it on a Super Engineer II bracelet since I put its original bracelet on another Victorinox watch.








​


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Love this watch so much!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My Citizen Nighthawk on a hike/climb with me earlier this day:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Trower44 (Sep 10, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia 150se


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Wore my home built watch tonight. This was taken shortly before first pitch at tonight's Twins game.

Twins set two records in the 16-0 win over the Padres; 7 home runs in one game, a Twins team record, and at least one home run in each of the first 7 innings, something never before done in MLB history.


----------



## EDCTimes (Jun 1, 2017)

Victorinox... A great grab and go.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Starting day with this one.










Thanks for watching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkov (Dec 10, 2016)

Poljot 2616.2N. 1986. For Aeroflot pilots.



















Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Basic Citizen but it is one of the most accurate watches I own. In 3 years it has only lost 1 minute and 22 seconds. Even my $800 signature is not that accurate.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

A forum favorite.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Still trying to find an acceptable method of watch photography using my new iPad combo so you'll have to excuse me if the pic is even worse than usual.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Davosa Ternos, 40mm case, lug to lug 48mm, on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

This watch hasn't worked for a long time after being dropped. Took the movement out last night with the object of taking the hands and dial off and ordering a new movement. As soon as I touched the second hand it sprang into life  I'm overjoyed to have it back.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12502977
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does this case have the internal cyclops?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilson826 (May 7, 2017)

Seiko SNZF17J1


----------



## Wilson826 (May 7, 2017)

J.D.B. said:


> A most bizarre impulse-buy


What is that?! Super cool looking.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Azores









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Damasko DA38. I have gotten away from bracelets recently but this one is pretty great.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Zelos Hammerhead


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Today I am wearing another of my no-lume watches - the Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183. It is a dress watch, not intended for swimming or diving, and it is very legible in regular iindoor or outdoor lighting, so lume is not an issue. It, like many of my watches, is a chronograph, one that has a one one-thousandth second subdial that spins like crazy for the first 30 seconds. It is a novelty, maybe not that useful, but fun to watch.








​


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Low-buck fun with a well-regulated Asian 6498


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

This all time favourite for the office.










Thanks for watching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Seiko


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Early morning shot of my Ocean 7, waiting for the coffee shop to open

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Trying my Gruppo Gamma Vanguard bronze on some denim.









The orange stitching almost matches the color of the bronze. I think this is a winner (and my wife likes it).















Have a great day wherever and whenever you are. Do remember to be kind.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM again......Just love this watch!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Just now put this one on:


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whosehair (Jun 9, 2017)

Stuck at work, but at least I've got this guy to keep me company. Such a simple dial, but I can just stare at it all day!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

whosehair said:


> Stuck at work, but at least I've got this guy to keep me company. Such a simple dial, but I can just stare at it all day!
> View attachment 12505979


This is NOT affordable.

However I'm finishing my first week of ownership of this beauty:


----------



## whosehair (Jun 9, 2017)

cuthbert said:


> This is NOT affordable.
> 
> However I'm finishing my first week of ownership of this beauty:
> 
> View attachment 12505999


Whoops, wasn't paying attention to the forum I was in! Is there a face palm emoji on this thing? Ugh.

Here's yesterday's watch (with my ill fitting NATO) to make up for my ignorance.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC01702.jpg


View attachment DSC01708.jpg


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

New strap for my Sea Storm!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Oversize Camper


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Glycine Combat6 vintage field on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas love the brown dial but it's not easy to capture


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E








​


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ON the wrist this evening.. My very first Bulova from many moons ago.

20170914_181225 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170914_181253 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Accu-Swiss chrono bargains, Tellaro 65c116 and Murren 65c115


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Glycine airman circa 1968









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Another light and comfy with an Asian 6497


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vagelis123 (May 28, 2017)

Seiko SBDC031
+ Double Domed AR Sapphire Glass
+ Strapcode Super Oyster Bracelet










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

Wearing my Hamilton after many months. The largest watch I own.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

SDGM003









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Mid-day switch to my just-arrived Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369. I wanted to charge it up for the rest of the day and maybe tomorrow, although it came with a one-month charge. I already sized the bracelet and it wears very comfortably. Since it has solid end links there is no rattle and it is not any heavier than many of my other watches, so I am very pleased with this purchase.








​


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One.

Have a great day folks.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

Snk805 with a 55 fathoms dial and cheapnatostrapco leather strap.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Steinhart fleiger on a flight home from a conference









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Ketafol (May 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Still on Japanese time, A G-Shock one does not see everyday, G-7710KRT


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia SE 100725 already on winter shoes









Follow me on Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

New Fossil I found for $40 at Dillard's.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Just checking my date, and the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wrapping up the week with the PVD Alpina Startimer Chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas strap 
HAGWE


----------



## komiks92 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

A little New Orleans and Luminox









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am wearing my newly-arrived Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369 again on Saturday. It arrived with a one-month charge but I want to see if I can max it out by wearing it for a few days. This kinetic watch cannot be wound on a traditional watch winder and the charger that Seiko sells costs more than the watch.






​


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Glycine SST PUMPKIN circa 1968









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? Laco Trier!


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

This piece. Newest acquisition.










Thanks for watching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Traveling this weekend with the Nodus Trieste.


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Black & Blacker


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay, it ain't no Glashutte but - especially for the price a pretty awesomely well done column wheel chrono


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Washing machine just finished.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on ToxicNATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Waiting for my favorite gyros shop to open.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Lobster Saturday


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Poljot Sturmanskie blue dial









Follow me on Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Hanging with this today, maybe tomorrow too. Cheers y'all, enjoy the weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Finished up today's yard work










Sent from my cellular telephone using a program designed to aid in the posting of information.


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Julian_A (Aug 29, 2017)

Casio EFV-500L-1AV


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Glycine Combat Sub with new Executive NATO strap. Great new shoes.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Also makes a handy mood-light


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Waiting to pick my son up from work.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day three for my new Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369. This is the first time in a long time that I've worn the same watch for that long, but I'm trying to rev up the charge in this kinetic watch. It's not as easy as putting it in the sun like I do with my many Citizen Eco-Drives.








​


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Cascais









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wrapping up the week with the PVD Alpina Startimer Chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas strap
> HAGWE


We need a pic of your whole collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zixen Trimix On Leather


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mako USA today.




























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the XLs gets a run out.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12512427


This one is tremendous. WOW. First time I wanted a Steinhart. Truly incredible.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

SRP779J on black pvd bracelet


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

For Sunday... an Ironman:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Switched over to the MTM, doing some special ops on the couch. Zzzzzz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Raven Trekker on a titanium canvas strap today for a chill Sunday after a busy Saturday with the babies 

Cheers. B


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Broke out the Zenton M45 custom destro for the rest of the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just arrived SRP745 Mt. Fuji, etched bezel looks ceramic but don't think it is:







Both Mt. Fuji SRP745 & 783


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm moving back from Seiko to Citizen today with another newly-arrived acquisition - my Citizen Eco-Drive Primo Chronograph CA0467-11H.
I like it even more than I thought I would. It's racing-inspired and only my second black PVD watch.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1976 Seiko DX w/17 Jewel Automatic D/D Hacking Movement

*_


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Been two weeks wearing the only one I dont mind playing rough with.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Here is the pice from this early morning here in UK:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Still wearing the Zenton M45 today as well as yesterday. I'm in an anti-magnetic mood for a Monday. Still an attractive watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#BlueWatchMonday with the Limited Edition Astor and Banks Pilomatic B2 # 05/10 
Have a great week everyone 
B



























Darn traffic this morning. Good thing I had this gorgeous dial to entertain me while stopped on the interstate


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

My 1st homage with swiss 6498
Being updated with self painted dial and lume, waiting some sweet hands to be finished










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

First of the series


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

1963 Hamilton


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Orient Wingman, black pvd bracelet


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon On Leather


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Bulova Moon Watch

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Room lamp & TV playing tricks. Looks like lume on the bezel.


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Rotated to the MIDO Ocean Star Captain V for the rest of the evening and tomorrow as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Heuer before Tag









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Carpenter Field Watch for the evening.


----------



## ipaqrat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Rolled my beater SKX into work today. Great with the Strapcode jubilee style bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303








​


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

My new Bulova Marine Star ⭐!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Skyhawk AT Blue Angels

*







_


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning everyone.

Starting day with this beauty.










Thanks for watching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

2 steel on leather today









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orion


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

My surprisingly accurate and durable DG movement beater:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy on neutered Omega nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

PADI on a StrapCode Oyster








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

On a bracelet today.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Stargate.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Newly arrived Magrette Vantage Bronze.


----------



## AirKing7 (Feb 9, 2017)

asmetana said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Rolex GMT Coke Bezel, still my favorite GMT.
It looks great on you


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

My Vostok Commander is going to work with me today.


----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

Tuna









Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

For a showing of "American Assassin"


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Seikotilus


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Nighthawk

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The PVD Trieste on a Tropic rubber strap tonight


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008








​


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Rotated into my Glycine Combat 42 for tonight and tomorrow. Still has great lume!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

While at a concert in Commons Park in downtown Minneapolis, put on by Minnesota Orchestra.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

This blue fella will be with me throughout the day.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Steiny vintage gmt 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

This piece with me since early hours.










Thanks for watching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Omega Aqua Terra Day Date 150m with blue croc strap. Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCLaddict (Sep 17, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia, about to try going to the gym.


----------



## Blackwing530 (Sep 17, 2017)

Khaki field chrono for finally getting back to the office post Hurricane Irma.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The Turtle..


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skindiver


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

First post on WUS, my Ricoh Dynamic Wide. Totally a frankenwatch, but keeps time well and looks great while doing so









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Akrone K-02 Blue Whale for the day.

Have a good one.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Oris 65


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

On my late morning walk today. Maybe a touch too much metal?


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

househalfman said:


> On my late morning walk today. Maybe a touch too much metal?


Maybe black leather instead mesh?

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

househalfman said:


> On my late morning walk today. Maybe a touch too much metal?


Never! :-d


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

New Orient Neo 70 chrono on a watch gecko strap.


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Seiko Monster.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

Helm Vanuatu on a Toxic magnum strap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

A Christmas present from the early eighties.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I got my Marloe Lomond Vintage Vanilla today. It's almost too proper for me lol


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm going back to my new Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369 today. I have my grandkids today (ages 2 and 4) and this watch will hold up to anything they will dish out.








​


----------



## Skinny_Wrst (Jan 6, 2016)

Oris Chronoris GP '70









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Another blue mako on bracelet here.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi everyone

Had this one on wrist since early morning. From Russia with love.










Thanks for watching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Today I have the NFW Shumate in PVD. This destro model was the one made especially for the special forces so it doesn't have the NFW logo, just the trident second hand, and the subdued lume bezel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Need Autumn colors... Have a great one Guys!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Budget Speedmaster 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

SD 42 stainless on this last day of summer!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Gotta be my Casio G GW3000bb1. Solar Atomic
Been wearing watches since I was 12 (1949)
Consistently the most accurate watch in all that
time.
No pics, I'm photographically challenged!!!
Latest acquisition the Citizen Primo CA0467. Luv
it.
X Traindriver Art


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Newly arrived. Not bad for €99. I had to brush out the polished centre link though. Can't be having any pcl's lol


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

This Lomond is puuuuurty!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Snap.











59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## AirKing7 (Feb 9, 2017)

aktodd said:


> Seiko Monster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never thought the Seiko monster would look this good on leather strap, nice shot mate!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

drDuka said:


> Maybe black leather instead mesh?


Maybe. I'm waiting on a custom pilot strap for it, right now I'm just playing around with what I have.



ManOnTime said:


> Never! :-d


LOL I promise I'm wearing a prettier watch today.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rocking my modded Mako.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Orient Mako II


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

AirKing7 said:


> I never thought the Seiko monster would look this good on leather strap, nice shot mate!


Thank you! I bought it used, and the bracelet was sized way too small for my wrist. So I went through my leather straps, holding each one up to the watch to see what would look good. I was a little surprised that this was the best combination. I'm normally more of a NATO guy.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex Thursday! Reverse panda chrono. No idea what model number. 



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Dail swapped expedition, don't think I like the band combo so I'll probably change that tonight...


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Feeding my current sub obsession... Davosa Ternos Yachtmaster homage, just showed up in the mail yesterday!


----------



## ipaqrat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Dail swapped expedition, don't think I like the band combo so I'll probably change that tonight...


Where's the other half?


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Wearing my blue hammy to visit the Dr.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

NTH Näcken vintage blue


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

Seiko kinetic


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Modded snkl09


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Glycine Combat6 vintage field on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas strap


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Bought this from Evine last week during a clearance sale. Got a screaming deal, and couldn't be happier.

My first Air Blue/Deep Blue watch, and I think it won't be the last.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Vostok








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Someone posted in the affordables forum about a great Amazon price on this watch. It made me want to wear it today. This is my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1. I already had the white version of this watch on a bracelet, but I like the black verson better, especially on this colorful strap, which highlights the colors of the town in which these watches are made: Ibach, Switzerland.








​


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Day three for my new Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369. This is the first time in a long time that I've worn the same watch for that long, but I'm trying to rev up the charge in this kinetic watch. It's not as easy as putting it in the sun like I do with my many Citizen Eco-Drives.
> 
> View attachment 12512205
> 
> ​


When all else fails; wrap it in bubble wrap and tell one of the kids to put it in their front pocket and let them play outside all day! Crude but effective, lol.... and the kids get a kick out of helping dad out too.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchmenaenae (Dec 1, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> Bought this from Evine last week during a clearance sale. Got a screaming deal, and couldn't be happier.
> 
> My first Air Blue/Deep Blue watch, and I think it won't be the last.
> 
> View attachment 12524615


I've had such bad luck with Evine, buut maybe I should try them again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Watchmenaenae said:


> I've had such bad luck with Evine, buut maybe I should try them again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was my first purchase with them, even though I've been browsing their watch sales since ShopNBC and Jim Skelton days.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vostok Amphibia


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Wearing my new gift watch, Gruppo Gamma Vanguard Bronze (model N18B--now sold out). I love the fact that every time I look at it, it has changed slightly because of the developing patina.















On a denim band I bought from Amazon.com before the watch even arrived. I was blown away by how well the stitching matched the watch case and buckle. It's like they planned it. This is my wife's favorite.















Have a great day and may your well never run dry. Do be kind to those around you and even complete strangers.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Askofu said:


> Wearing my new gift watch, Gruppo Gamma Vanguard Bronze (model N18B--now sold out). I love the fact that every time I look at it, it has changed slightly because of the developing patina.
> 
> On a denim band I bought from Amazon.com before the watch even arrived. I was blown away by how well the stitching matched the watch case and buckle. _*It's like they planned it.*_ This is my wife's favorite.
> 
> Have a great day and may your well never run dry. Do be kind to those around you and even complete strangers.


"It's like they planned it" - God does move in mysterious ways indeed...........

God bless and have a wonderful day, especially enjoy your new wrist acquisition, really loving that combo......

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> View attachment 12525117


Superb, the case/lug shape in particular is sublime.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

The big and deep Deep Blue 3000m DepthMaster, in black DLC. Black and blue. Enjoy the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Friday? Sex as usual. ;-)


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Atlantic seashark chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

Geckota ZD1


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norbk (Sep 22, 2017)

My newest family member. MWW Morgan Monaco.


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Friday Guys! Irreantum Magellan


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Going deep and blue with my Deep Blue DepthMaster, in black DLC. Lots of colorful metaphors there!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

My new Roue SSD Two - awesome!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

fvc74 said:


> My new Roue SSD Two - awesome!
> 
> View attachment 12525345


I'm really digging the vintage vibes that is putting out.


----------



## cheesetime (Sep 21, 2015)

Original Blue Mako on matching blue strap


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Raketa Big Zero for the day









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The fourth variant


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Blue mako on an own-made strap salvaged from a belt.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Brassie on nato


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B3 carbon for today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Seiko Sammy









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm feeling fancy working from home today.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Henry 1970 40


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Nova Scotia bike trip, and beer break 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

One of my personal builds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

My latest acquisition and first Oris ever!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am wearing the brother of yesterday's watch, my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681, on a black carbon fiber strap with red stitching. 
Of all my Victorinox watches, this one came with the least desirable bracelet and I've worn it on a number of straps. I like this combination pretty well.








On the original bracelet







On the strap
​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Swiss Legend Atlantis 1000M Automatic Diver w/ETA 2824.2 Movement for Today

*







_


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

A little late night WUS browsing.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Maranez rawai brass









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Had this on denim, but this Gruppo Gamma factory band (Militare in military blue) was calling me. I love changing bands on this watch 'cause you do it with a screwdriver and use the threaded bronze rods with no spring bars involved. This is a Nubuck leather band that has been treated several times with mink oil. I love the look.
















Love the engraved bronze buckle that is also changed by a screwdriver with a threaded bronze rod. That there's quality, my friend.









While this is a big watch, it doesn't seem that way when I'm wearing it. Seems just right. Have a great day and do something nice just for yourself today (after your chores, of course). God bless.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

EMG DL63








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

fvc74 said:


> EMG DL63
> View attachment 12527853
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful Panda Chrono


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

+28s, 16 days, 24/7 wear 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Somebody break it to Henry that he can't pull the Beast off.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Countdown to doom, personal project build.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchmenaenae (Dec 1, 2015)

Askofu said:


> Wearing my new gift watch, Gruppo Gamma Vanguard Bronze (model N18B--now sold out). I love the fact that every time I look at it, it has changed slightly because of the developing patina.
> 
> View attachment 12525063
> View attachment 12525065
> ...


This band looks incredible on this watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExoticLifestyle (Sep 9, 2017)

ninzeo said:


> Okay, it ain't no Glashutte but - especially for the price a pretty awesomely well done column wheel chrono


Beautiful

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

40mm Dan Henry 1970 on a suede strap today.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Seiko SSC369 prospex solar chronograph. A bit on the big side









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver (Jan 17, 2016)

Never thought I would care for digital - what a surprise.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I changed to my Vintage Vanilla Marloe Lomond Chronoscope.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Still with this blue









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Still my Albino Pan Am









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Loving the morning light with Rollie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

The sun is out here in The Netherlands and my Aramar Sea Fury on my wrist!









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Road trip Nova Scotia









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Bambino!


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Steinhart Ocean One


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


>


40mm new one from DH?

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

drDuka said:


> 40mm new one from DH?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Yeah


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah


Beauty  better than bigger one from DH Very nice lookin on your wirst congrats

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

On the way to pickup groceries..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

drDuka said:


> Beauty  better than bigger one from DH Very nice lookin on your wirst congrats
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Thanks  I loved the 44 but it was a bit large for my 7" wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seiko 7018-7000









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Installed a double dome sapphire crystal this week. What an amazing upgrade. The watch looks and feels like its worth double!! Love it. (Plus Hirsch carbon finre strap)









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Taking a little river cruise today up the Ohio.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Brera Orologi

20170924_182531 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Vintage Bercona diver























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 yesterday and today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Rocking my Feinhart Ocean! Loving it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chronograph AT4022-02L​


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Will be having an audit today and i think a Symphony will ease myself down a little bit.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? Kickin' it old skool.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

End of the day with my Sarb033.


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Wore this while taking the dogs for a walk.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sitting by the docks on the Delaware today so it calls for the Ocean 7 Meteor Titanium with the eta 2824-2.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Oris Aquis Small Second today!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hammerhead on canvas on a no work Monday! Enjoy your day mates.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Big and dark for Monday's festivities


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Orient Bambino V3, with the new hacking movement, and a sectime strap









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Jack Mason JM-D103. Just arrived a few minutes ago. I took it off the stock rubber strap and added a leather/canvas. From their Kickstarter campaign earlier this year. Sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, decent fit & finish, rubber strap, engraved caseback, Miyota 8215 mvmt, signed crown & buckle. All in all, not bad for $150.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Oriënt Nami semi-lumeshot ;-)


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Zodiac and coffee. Apparently I'm feeling like a lumberjack today.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

My Gulfmaster GWN 1000H 9AJF


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Dutch Harbor


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Had this one since early morning but only now found time to upload










Thanks for watching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Nighthawk
View attachment 12535265


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

my workman's watch


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Wearing my Steinhart Nav B-uhr, which doesn't get as much wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Just arrived, delivered by Royal Mail - absolutely delighted!!


View attachment 12535449


View attachment 12535453


Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

A ten dollar watch, bought from ebay, all the way from india.

Cheapest acquisition so far.










Most likely fake, just bought it to test out shipping address.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Swatch Automatic from 1996. 23J ETA movement in a plastic housing, it doesn't get much lovelier than this









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

This


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

View attachment 12535971


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice smoooooooth 28,800vph



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Zelos Avant, bronze. Arrived yesterday.


----------



## optiblu (May 13, 2016)

wtma said:


>


Love the look. Congrats !


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Oris 65 on Haveston Carrier.


----------



## kurodatsubasa (Aug 1, 2017)

Stenhart Ocean One 39









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

As usual, the date is wrong (probably because I can't keep just one watch on my wrist for more than a day) *sigh *


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Finally found a Seiko diver that's my speed.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

My new Visodate.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

One of the few diver I've retained in my rotation. Love the Raven Trekker


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

View attachment 12537613


Baseball practice with the grand kid and my Citizen. Been wearing it all week so far. Going on a trip and trying to decide what watch(s) I should take with me. Will be gone for a week. Probably a couple of Citizens.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

This cheap piece. Really got it as a bundle with some other nice pieces. I only kept it due to hands I love on it.










Thanks for watching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 12538227


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Trusty old Traser on a grey NATO on a grey day @ 60oN


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Back with this beast









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

MTM today, I'm overtly trying to be covert.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi again

Change in the afternoon.










Thanks for watching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

Sarb017 on croc band


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been a monster kind of week so far.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Quick change from this:









to this:
















Thanks for watching.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm dressing up my 40mm DH1970 today with a faux-sailcloth strap...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Cheerful red watch for a blue day..









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Alpinist on horween strap for office adventure 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Seiko SRP779J, all stock, with a helper looking on today. She is going to the vet in a few minutes. She was a rescue about three years ago, literally within a few days of starving to death when we found her. Amazing story. Now, she is thriving and is a very loved member of our family, one of two dobies. (Love me them dobies!) She's having a problem keeping food down the last few days, which is very unusual for her. So, to the doc we go...


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

SARB today... Even after wearing Omegas for the last few days I'm still stunned by just how well made this watch is.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Mid-day switch to my Seiko BFK. I plan to swim laps today and I thought I'd give it a workout to keep the watch charged up.






​


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Starting the "holds high charge" test


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1 bronze on stingray/Maddog combo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Wearing this Seiko Recraft today.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Hump Day










Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Carpenter field watch


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

I was thinking, "Maybe I should sell this."










What was I thinking? :-d


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm sticking with my Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369 today since I have grandkids coming over (ages 4 and 2) and need a watch 
that isn't scared of water or sweat. I swam a mile with it yesterday and it performed beautifully. It is fully charged now.








​


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

My latest acquisition and my first ever swiss made watch.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)

£15 from China:


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Ball Engineer II Green Beret Chronometer

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 12541149


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TooPoorForThis (Mar 7, 2014)

Rhorya said:


> Ball Engineer II Green Beret Chronometer
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


oh man, you're making a strong case for that to be my next watch. how's the tritium?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Awaiting a seikostain coinedge bezel for this. Once that is on there, the last of my nit pickings on this watch is resolved.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

TooPoorForThis said:


> oh man, you're making a strong case for that to be my next watch. how's the tritium?


It's T-25, so the hands are a little less bright than the hour markers but under all low or no light conditions it's an easy read. Keep in mind it's not lume. The microbright is a steady constant glow all day all night for 25 years or so, whereas lume needs charging and will decay as time passes. Of all the various brands using tritium I like Ball!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Vostok








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Haven't worn this one in awhile. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca Torpedo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Snorkel in all its Glory

20170928_164525 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170928_164544 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Harding Jetstream 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Blue Turtle









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinofluo (Sep 15, 2017)

Vostok. Sorry I'm an idiot I have not removed the plastic before taking the picture. Was in a rush before going to work when the amphibia arrived in the mail this morning.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

sterile destro w/As-6497


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12542659
> 
> 
> View attachment 12542661
> ...


Very nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wearing my racing chronograph, the Citizen Eco-Drive Primo Chronograph CA0467-11H, today. I got it on an insane deal for less than $100. 
I like it because it has a black PVD coating on the case and the racing colors match my son and daughter-in-law's Clemson University team color.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic*








_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue sea Ram


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thefunkfuzz (Sep 27, 2017)

anabuki said:


> Friday? Sex as usual. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12525145


Wow, it's so.. big!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Gigandet Speedtimer.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Rodania quartz watch. Nothing fancy, but it's the only memento I kept from my grandfather after he passed away









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The golden Bambino sounds almost like it could be the title of a film.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Kalmar II


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Gavox for today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Lomond Chronoscope in Coffee. Received Monday.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Evening change









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I fought with the springbar tool for 5 minutes before I realized this one has drilled lugs.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Tisell for Friday.


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Seiko Turtle Blue Lagoon!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

L&H Phantom Khaki - just showed up in the mail!


----------



## jjohn73 (Dec 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudestew (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

The recently-arrived and soon-to-depart rare Hamilton Khaki X-Copter.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

This Lum-Tec M77+ just showed up! I guess I'll have to put it on..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Skx on alphashark









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wrapping up a rough day and FliegerFriday with the Alpina Startimer Chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas strap 
Love the big date version dial layout and the PVD finish suits it well imo.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wrapping up a rough day and FliegerFriday with the Alpina Startimer Chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas strap
> Love the big date version dial layout and the PVD finish suits it well imo.


Makes me miss mine each time I see pics of yours.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Makes me miss mine each time I see pics of yours.


That's why I bought it back


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Mido :]


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Mido Ocean Star. Have a wonderful weekend all!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

In honour of the Richmond Tigers playing in the #aflgrandfinal today.
#gotiges #tigerarmy









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Skull&girl&snake









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Wish you all a great weekend.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Green on green


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Still have on my new Lum-Tec M77+. I'm not a strap guy, so while the alligator strap is nice I'm going to put this on an even nicer matching stainless bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Dan Henry 1970 40mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper On Canvas


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ExoticLifestyle (Sep 9, 2017)

My Omega









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

CW Trident GMT 38mm:

2017-09-30_01-55-49


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

Mi new Seiko SNDA57:


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenred (Feb 22, 2013)

My brand new Bulova 96G131


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Put the Lum-Tec on a matching bracelet. Better look for my taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

It's here early! Still wearing it, but the shot was actually snapped at 10:08. Good timing on my part.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Rhorya said:


> Put the Lum-Tec on a matching bracelet. Better look for my taste.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B3 Carbon for today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

jjohn73 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that strap every time I see it.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Far from affordable, but totally awesome:


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Seiko Recraft









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

With an AB. Coyol..


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Panda Love

20170930_165854 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Moon Watch


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Have a great sunday, everyone. Although, unfortunately sunday in middle east is a working day.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Squadron Diver


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

The gray One








later the Black One


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

As I have been for the last week and a half.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

PRS516 Chrono.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Prometheus Recon 5


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ive been earing my Dan Henry 1970 today, love the colors and details like the raised brushed SS markers and numerals of the internal bezel 

Have a great Sunday. 
B


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

..


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Still wearing this loud guy. Here, in soft focus.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

1973 DeVille again.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Mid-day change to my new Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9070-51L that I bought yesterday. I put it in the window sill last night and it caught the atomic signal 
from Fort Collins like I thought it would. I sized the bracelet this morning and am wearing it now. It is a nice addition to my Citizen collection.








​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My first automatic watch ever! It went with me for a walk today and was received yesterday. So far I have not taken it off. Hoping everyone is having a good day!


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Not ashamed to wear this...given I could never afford the real one.

A relaxing Sunday afternoon....cheers all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

Quartz Seiko (on September 31st??).


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ive been earing my Dan Henry 1970 today, love the colors and details like the raised brushed SS markers and numerals of the internal bezel
> 
> Have a great Sunday.
> B


"Ear on dude"!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jxhenry (Oct 1, 2017)

Seiko SNK791

doesn't show up well in the pic, but dial is a light blue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late switch 
A little G-Shock Action and a hoody for a cool evening drive


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am wearing my Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e today. Since it is a perpetual calendar watch I didn't have to reset the date on Sunday.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco Drive Sky Hawk AT Blue Angels 
*







_


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Casio









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)

Citizen Navihawk-AT


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Still wearing the Lum-Tec. Prayers out for Las Vegas.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Djearl08 (Sep 29, 2017)

Starting the brisk morning off in the A2 and my samurai.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova beauty









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Pro Diver ref 24760:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

SNN213









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

With cheese


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

This light weight....


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Simple and classy today.


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Vintage Sheffield


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Now clean inside too


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L on an OEM bracelet








​


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Dan Henry 40mm 1970









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

This one


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Still diggin the B3 Carbon after all these years. Movement just replaced...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I blind regulated my Seiko SKX171 this morning and it is running only a second behind. Here it is as I check it again while on a jetBlue flight. I left my repair toolkit in my checked luggage so I am glad it is so accurate.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Maranez










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Arrived this morning. Modded (by Meranom)Vostok Amphibia 160271.


----------



## Lut91 (Jan 18, 2016)

Just got this beauty, like it wont get off my wrist?


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Today's wrist candy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver (Jan 17, 2016)

Horologic said:


> My new Visodate.
> 
> View attachment 12537347


Classic look on the mesh strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver (Jan 17, 2016)

Guzmannosaurus said:


>


very cool 70's sporty look. Love the orange and grey hands/dial. Had to look into this manufacturer. No longer available. Bummer. Its a keeper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm finding it tiring to change watches everyday so this one again.


----------



## DeanR (May 4, 2015)




----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

SD 42 SS again!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

X-Copter and tacos today. Keep going back and forth on keeping or selling, so giving it more wrist time. B


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## gringosteve (Jan 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_I'm so not ready for this. I want my fall season back!








~v~_​


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

New watch....









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gringosteve (Jan 18, 2014)

dlee525 said:


> New watch....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

MikeyT said:


> Right now? 6309-7040 on a DiModell Chronismo today for me. I've had this strap on at least eight watches and it didn't work for me on any. I decided to give it one more try.


Nice combination Mikey T. Looks like it's held up well!


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

Lut91 said:


> Just got this beauty, like it wont get off my wrist?


Cool..


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

Blurter said:


> Dan Henry 40mm 1970
> 
> View attachment 12552599
> 
> ...


Is that domed crystal, looks really nice..
Marty


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko Solar SSC075










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H








​


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Diver


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Snapped it shut with a fresh battery a short while ago.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Day 2









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

Brand new Orient Ray II on my bday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Not digging this new Tapatalk scroll through.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Owing to server problems here's yesterday's watch.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Day long meeting...... super lame


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

New dr. Seikostain bezel arrived, so had to change for the evening 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late to the party, been wearing my Mercer pilot all day. I'll switch later though


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

In today from one of our esteemed members


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Phantom









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage

*







_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ending the day with the Carpenter Field watch

Those curves 









Those blued hands


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445








​


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

Sadly... No lume...


----------



## Vagelis123 (May 28, 2017)

Breitling









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Truly the onset if autumn today here.. turtle on this stormy day.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Today (Mar 2, 2017)

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 12554619


That watch I like,nice shot


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)

Not sure about this on a NATO?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

NFW Chris Kyle Patriot Warrior watch with the Swiss Rhonda quartz movement

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Drunk Tuna today.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zodiac Sea Wolf 53 today










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Day 3









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gringosteve (Jan 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SUN021


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Helson SD 42. Daily beater!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

~v~​


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

This will do for today.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

First day with the HKED 1963 on the wrist









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

TCM El Alamein on custom leather.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Switched over to the NFW St.Jude's Children's Hospital limited edition watch. This is 72 of 100. Powered by a nicely finished Miyota 9015.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Love the lume on this watch!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Glycine Combat6 vintage field


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Invicta Pro Diver Ocean Ghost II "Piranha"

*_


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Seiko fieldmaster LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PerttiK (Aug 16, 2017)

Vostok 710 greenish scuba dude.


----------



## kum (Feb 25, 2015)

I know the day is not set, but I'm a lazy guy with many watches.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Orient Mako II


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Fresh 800 on Jays and Kays


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Victorinox Maverick 241441










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

G-shock mod today, not sure the lettering will remain yellow:


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

New seiko fieldmaster tuna Freeman sporting club edition









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

At the moment, something simple, accurate, and very classy--my new (to me) Smiths Everest. Simply the most accurate mechanical I have, its quiet elegance is very pleasing.









On an ostrich-leg band that tapers from 22mm to 12mm at the buckle. Love the pebbly and smooth texture while remaining supple and very, very strong.















The band "on the hoof" so to speak. See how dark their legs are from the knees down? That's where the band is from. The male is on the right.









Have a good day wherever you are and do be kind.


----------



## boossard (Aug 22, 2017)

Vintage Titoni Space Star on gray perlon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic on mesh

*







_


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Day 4. Wedding. Drunk. But there is black coffee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Maranez Rawai!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

Always the wrong date but I can't see it anyway!









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Ball Green Beret Chronometer for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Boschett cave dweller LE


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12562253


Mine says hello!


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## osscar (Jan 29, 2013)

Aragon dive master 45mm lime green:


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I never get fed up of the 516 3 hander - even if it looks like it's trying to chop my hand off.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m









Tapawatch


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Switched to the Ocean 7 LM-8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Lomond Chronoscope in Panda from Marloe Watch Co. 1st time wearing, and 1st Panda dial. Loving it.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Put a new 24mm strap on the Panerai GMT with an awesome submarine buckle I found on eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continued with the new Mercer Lexington Bi-compax chrono this morning but on an old Heuerville Classic peanut leather strap. I think I prefer it to a black strap even if the black tied in to the subdials.

$300 well spent imho 

Cheers. B


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice little sterile on an HNS "birds"(keeper removed)


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1 SE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurodatsubasa (Aug 1, 2017)

Orient Mako USA II Blue.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Wore this today, satisfying my inner child 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love seeing the old Monsters out today. 😊


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Got this new yesterday so wanted to finally put it on the wrist. After over nine months of researching it I finally bought it.

Sapphire..............................check
Screw-down crown................check
Screw-on case-back..............check
Decent lume........................ check
120-click unidirectional bezel...check
Ronda movement...................check


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Casio GA-800-1AJF.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Back from a little run. Now watching whitecaps vs red bulls.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

With a Nica Rustica.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpine for tonight









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

End of my dock.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Jacques Lemans Geneve Tempura

*















_


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Orient chronograph










나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

Checking lines on my personal boat as Nate is making landfall.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

WIRED AGAW422


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Wasn't sure what I wanted to wear today, ended up for now with the Chris Ward C-60 Chronometer with Day and date. It has a very nice wavy black dial design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Green dial Alpinist SARB017 for today.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Football Sunday!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Planning to dive to 1000 today

20171008_133925 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

Fit bit....meet your 1940s German alter ego with real purpose.









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Finishing out the day with "Ole Faithful".... Tomorrow be Monday again.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

My Workhorse...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chronograph AT4021-02L








​


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Another look hours later...


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

Modded Amphibia


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

The beautiful Chris Ward C-60 Trident Day Date COSC 600m. Only 200 of these were made of this limited edition version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jared703 (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

I generally consider myself void of Lady Luck most of the time but yesterday.... was My day... Stopped by a garage sale on the way home from work... And this is what I found. All original paperwork, box, yellow o2 storage case, etc.

3 fresh new batteries, a gasket check and a gasket lube and it fired right up. Not even a scratch on the bezel... Almost flawless. The owner (who apparently didn't know what he had) lightly engraved his last name and ssn on the back case door (common practice back in 1983, lol...) The original rubber strap was ripped so I just threw a nato on it to wear around the house for a while.

The best $3 dollars I have ever spent. I still can't believe it myself.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Bulova 96B210 Snorkel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jc9873920 (Mar 28, 2017)

Oris bronze brashear. Looking good with denim!!


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Glycine Airman Double Twelve

Happy Monday folks.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Oris Aquis


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Bertucci Ventara field watch


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New Nite watches Alpha









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

4:20.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus PVD Trieste on a Tropic rubber strap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels

*







_


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Dan Henry 1970 (40mm)









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A funky old Stuhrling chrono that keeps surprisingly good time


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369








​


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

Wore both today....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

New Seiko SKX009 about to drive home from work. (Excuse the Instagram editing haha)









Sent from my HTC 2PS6200 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

+1 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr9061 (Aug 3, 2017)

Timex Ironman...work watch.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder why I even bother having other watches.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Graf Zeppelin LZ121, model #7784-2 on a Bond nato. Very nicely done (IMHO) homage of/to the Glashutte Sixties. Couldn't afford the original at 7-8k, so this is a great compromise. Love the look.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Pepsi










~v~_​


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

From 1958.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

This


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Zelos DMT









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Enjoy some wrist time with my newly acquired piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdsdada0308 (Apr 7, 2017)

Seiko SSA063


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy International Watch Day ✌ 
: on /


----------



## cheesetime (Sep 21, 2015)

Zeno small seconds. It's a gray kinda day.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Oris 65 on Craft & Taylored single pass.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45 on cobra shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

ML Masterpiece Tradition Small Seconds


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

Trying to get some finance homework knocked out before my supply management class. Surrogates makes some fantastic cigars, BTW.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingbobby (Oct 10, 2017)

Actually a brand new W Society watch with dots strap, very intriguing. What do you think? I know most people like the Omega - Rolex kinda watch but I think it was nice with something new. (Quite pleased with my picture)


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Before the omakase









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EQS500DB-1A1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Fresh modded two tone seiko daydate.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A BIG g


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD








​


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

M - Force!









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

New Watch from the mothership factory in Japan arrived today. My trustworthy vendor in Niigata Japan who has sent to me my other high end G Shocks, includes a nice handwritten thank you note and includes a good luck 5 Yen coin always in a nice small floral envelope.


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Fired up the lume...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Dan henry 1970









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Arrived today, a Kickstarter that I'd forgotten about!! Anyway, totally delighted:

















and on a dull & dismal English day, the lume sucks up the available light with gusto:









Very happy with this.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Arrived last night!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## optiblu (May 13, 2016)

Wow, just waiting for patina !



herbenero said:


> Arrived last night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Dan Henry 1970 (40mm version)









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I'll start my work week and humpday with the GMT Alpina Alpiner4 on the Alpina Estrap to count my steps without having to wear my Fitbit


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

CW Trident Pro, 43mm, lug to lug 50.5mm on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The new Zeppelin fits the wonky bit of my wrist "just so"


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Casio


----------



## Mjay10016 (Jun 4, 2015)

Timex is doing some interesting designs these days.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

New strap on the Tudor.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Put the Momentum on a Casio bracelet.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm loving this strap on my Oris Big Crown. Pilot watches were meant to be worn on leather, IMHO.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Sterile pilot watch day. An old proverb says: "Let sleeping dogs lie." I say: Make 'em tell the truth!


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

F72 CMWF Project Peacock Modern. 
The harsh lighting makes it look purple but it is blue!! (Honest)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nite Alpha today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The curvy Carpenter field watch for the evening


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Mido Ocean Star Titanium.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako I today. I never tire of this watch and it's running at +1 SPD.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Orient star classic today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Mildly modded Vostok Amphibia 420916.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9070-51L








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

GW3000


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Watching a late nite flick.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Lume very nice, but can be done without.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

The M77 Lum-Tec today

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Seiko Alba


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one again.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Wearing my SKX today. Awaiting new arrival from Japan, can't wait 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Red facets


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nite Alpha again today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

$25 on Craigslist last night


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Poljot Signal, Russian 2612 alarm watch









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andowatch On Canvas


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Orient Defender



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Oris 65 on a new strap off Etsy. Tornado warning went off on my phone right after this. Looks like a nice Portland afternoon to me.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Steinhart today









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Dan Henry 1970 Automatic Diver Compressor 44mm


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

This bargain I found.....


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131








​


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Maybe a bit late but&#8230;&#8230; I had to reset the dates on about 45 watches and figured what the heck. I'll wear it tomorrow too.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1 SE on single pass olive leather nato. Really like this combo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF! Same one I've had on all week.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Expedition


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## durnickzengar (Oct 13, 2017)

Going dressy today.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Been a while since I wore this one









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

HKED 1963 with a 60s stylecraft Tweed strap









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Sekonda made in USSR


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Zelos Hammerhead


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

My favourite watch for Friday evenings ;-)


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

fvc74 said:


> View attachment 12576885
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect combo with everything, at least color wise. Keep it up.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

MonTex said:


> Perfect combo with everything, at least color wise. Keep it up.


Appreciate it, thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

H2O Kalmar Oceanic Time








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

Golgo Tuna









Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage On Canvas


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled AT8124-91L








​


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia SE 150B26.


----------



## redddave (Sep 21, 2017)

Timex date compass


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III Automatic

*







_


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Dan Henry on new Watchgecko strap









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Brassie treatment tonight


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

accurate to +\- 1sec per day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sitting by the pool with a vintage Citizen Wingman C080 and a more modern Samsung Gear S3 Classic.









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Android Mantis


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Lanco Chronograph


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr9061 (Aug 3, 2017)

Just picked this up and I have a feeling it's going to get a lot of wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Khaki ☕


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Prometheus Baiji white dial which has been modified with an ETA 2824-2 in place of the original Seagull.

The only issue I have with this watch and the drilled lugs is the OEM end links for the stainless bracelet are so poor quality that I have never been able to get them to fit. So it always goes on a strap or NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armstrong31 (Nov 7, 2016)

SARX045


----------



## durnickzengar (Oct 13, 2017)

Its Blue Ray day!









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Feeling like a modded Mako day today.












Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Dan Henry 1970 Super Compressor on Tropic Strap


----------



## gringosteve (Jan 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Another notch-job.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cut grass, trimmed trees, and cleaned out gutters. Just another day at the office for this one.


----------



## Armstrong31 (Nov 7, 2016)

Squale Pan Am GMT


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage Timex Military Field Watch on Dark Brown Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nuvolablue (Sep 7, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

For the moment it's the Marathon Jumbo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Canvas


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Slava


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

I switched. Chris Ward C-11 MSL Vintage Auto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Really really loving this watch. Putting it on the strap, and changing the bezel really improved it infinitely. 
Sapphire dome, coinedge bezel, ceramic insert, seatbelt nato  (hate that the lume pip came off the ceramic insert... One thing the original bezel did right was the lume pip)









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Really really loving this watch. Putting it on the strap, and changing the bezel really improved it infinitely.
> Sapphire dome, coinedge bezel, ceramic insert, seatbelt nato  (hate that the lume pip came off the ceramic insert... One thing the original bezel did right was the lume pip)
> 
> 
> ...


Lol ...., just noticed i didn't even set the watch  and since I'm typing a new post, some better pics:

























Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

lume pip- I knocked one off recently with my finger nail- I'd as soon have an insert with a triangle-only pointer for that reason. The pip just about begs to be trashed.


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

Dagaz Thunderbolt-


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The first Monster to arrive in my collection.


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Last farmers market of the year.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Hope it comes as no G-Shock, but I switched up the rig for working out.



















Casio


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A splendid build by one of our own


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really enjoying my Mercer Lexington handwound Chrono and love how it looks on this grey DrunkArtStraps canvas strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gringosteve (Jan 18, 2014)

gwbnyc said:


> Dagaz Thunderbolt-


Which strap is that? Looks slick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

Tech Swiss   Model number  VEL100BK-20


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

All new, extra strength Tapatalk, for restoring shine and that new talk smell.


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Seiko Sunday...*_









~v~​


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

Tissot Seastar 1000


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Building Lego with my son today...he's 5....timing him on my phoibos.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

HTTR!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fall Work

20171015_171556 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Seiko Sumo today









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

A gift from my wife, about thirty years ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

Rolo Dolo said:


> Seiko Sumo today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice case pocket knife as well. :-!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

nice composition.


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

MonTex said:


> Nice case pocket knife as well. :-!


Thanks brother!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

Rolo Dolo said:


> Thanks brother!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice set. I never leave without a small pocket knife myself, it's just part of my edc. Such a handy tool like my watch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## boossard (Aug 22, 2017)

on vacation for the week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

fargelios said:


> Slava
> View attachment 12581291
> 
> 
> View attachment 12581293


Woa, gorgeous blue!


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Doing my weekend biking today so this is one of the two watches I had on. My reliable Garmin.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Damasko DA38









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph 241434








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Invicta Reserve Pro Diver on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Bulova hack watch reissue. Was searching for one of these for a long time and finally got lucky.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Promaster


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

_For now this, Tissot PR100

_


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Beating up my latest acquisition upon its arrival









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

just found this photo on Instagram... I think it fits!


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

Workwatch, Timex quartz military, maybe 25-30 (?) years old. Keeps good time.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

SNDA57 on DAS


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Vostok 420 with aftermarket bezel, crown, insert and solid SS strap. A diver fits for the torrential downpour outside









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

nice match w/band and good fotos.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

BluMonday!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster yesterday and today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Helson brass!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Homage as usual









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Akrone K-02 Blue Whale for "Don't Worry Be Happy" Monday.

Keep the faith.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Chilly morning and it's too large to go under the cuff

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Quartz24 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Bertucci, A4T case, High-Viz dial.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47 on green gator.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Barometer's rising


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*
I can't stop wearing this combo lately...*


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

'69 Devil Diver


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rolo Dolo said:


> Thanks brother!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rules .. rules

"8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. "

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

helibg said:


> Bulova hack watch reissue. Was searching for one of these for a long time and finally got lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one of those..

Ohh NVM.

Looks sweet though!










Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Alpinist for office adventure today!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Mod Monday...

*Komandirskie K-35*








Honestly one of the best bargain I have in my collection. Proven to be tough, accurate and just cool looking.
I very much like it with the new bezel. I also recently gave the glass a little polishing with PolyWatch, looks good as new again. 
~v~

​_


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Wolfsatz said:


> Rules .. rules
> 
> "8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. "
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


Gotcha. My bad, sorry about that.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Going with the custom Angular Momentum GMT Automatic Chronometer for tonight and tomorrow.

Powered by an eta 2893-2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Sometimes a strap makes a watch. When I bought my Harding Jetstream HJ0602 it came on a respectable silicone strap, 
but when I put it on a bright red vintage leather strap from WatchGecko, the watch just pops.

Before








After







​


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

there's a 'dude in my future, I'd like to mod one conservatively. The old style bezel with black/red dots has a place on it when/if it happens.

Murphy bezel on yours? Handsome effect.


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

MonTex said:


> _Mod Monday...
> 
> *Komandirskie K-35*
> 
> ...


it is striking- is the bezel a mod or a factory item?

thx.


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Rules .. rules
> 
> "8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. "
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


Nice looking Case and Damascus blades, Boker?

Today


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman (green MOP)


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

gwbnyc said:


> it is striking- is the bezel a mod or a factory item?
> 
> thx.


Mod, thanks.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Arrived and im happy 









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

OWC








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Still wearing, all day

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival - Seiko SBDC051. Perfect is every way, size and finish 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Matching the strap with my shoes today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bluesday.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice watch - shame about the strap.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Junkers G38 model 6970-3


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

This for today


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Certinha DS-8 Multi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DevilRay prototype.










All new, extra strength Tapatalk, for restoring shine and that new talk smell.


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Enjoyed the Techne to start the day but went ahead and switched to one of my very favorite diver.

*Citizen Excalibur*









Dig the bluish lume on this watch.







_

~v~​


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

At work (but I'm out now!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Steinhart day









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Switched to my custom destro Zenton M45.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

My random find









Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 on Leather

*







_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seiko California Dial mod:

2017-10-16_10-45-16


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Tritium light , nuclear day..


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Honeymoon day two









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 and it's at + 0.4 s/d. This one somewhat restores my faith in the 6R15.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Masterpiece Tradition


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Handwind 6497 pilot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay.










All new, extra strength Tapatalk, for restoring shine and that new talk smell.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Same thing I have been for the past month. My other watches are getting lonely.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Canvas
*_


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

Gloomy Wednesday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L








​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Desk diving turtle









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Loving my new beater. Can withstand anything including watching The Bachelorette 









Sent from my HTC 2PS6200 using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Navy Gulf right now.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

This for today

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great day guys!


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Davosa Ternos Vintage No Date , on metal bracelet for Thursday









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051 on bracelet today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

MDT IT said:


>


All-rounder. . I really like LLD!

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last day of work before I head to the lake for the weekend.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Make: Timex
Model: ???

Have a great Thursday, all!



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Running late for work - oops!









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

An old alarm


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My first and only watch that you could call NOS.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Navihawk 1st gen


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Bead blasted Glycine Combat


----------



## kurodatsubasa (Aug 1, 2017)

Stowa Flieger Baumuster B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

First day wearing the Spectre II.










Extra-strength Tapatalk should not be taken while operating heavy machinery. Use only as directed. See a doctor immediately if you have a talk that lasts more than four hours.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Mid-day switch to my Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369. I wanted to put my Citizen diver with my other Citizen Eco-Drive watches in a sunny window and I knew I was going swimming this afternoon so I wanted to charge up my kinetic Seiko with a mile swim. It's water resistant to 660 feet, so swimming in a pool that is less than 10 feet deep didn't challenge it at all.








​


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Afternoon switch to this little field watch...

*Seiko 5*_



























~v~​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

Feeling automatic tonight...wearing one of my two autos...a mesmerizing dial...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hamilton 38mm Thin-O-Matic today:

https://flic.kr/p/Yzve4p


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Victorinox INOX


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF with my Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

This today again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

TGIF, ENJOY EVERYONE!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

My brand new Buliva Accutron II Snorkel with quartz 262 kHz movement and sweep second hand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Dan Henry 1970 Super Compressor


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar 2 on stingray shoes. Have a great weekend everyone!









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Ryan_Smith (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Canvas


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

A strange but somewhat pleasing Casio.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

All weekend long.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the weekend with the Glycine Combat6 vintage field watch on a DrunkArtStraps canvas strap 
Cheers.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Easy Reader


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300*







​


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Mercer Lexington









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Leather

*







_


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

I love some of the great prices on lightly used Invicta pieces....some of them do have some impressive specs for just a bit over $100


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Rolex Submariner and Vroom Vroom Sterling Bracelet. 









SK0BR


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Is posting Rolexes in the affordables WRUW some running joke?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys! Brass Armida A8


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

eljay said:


> It's posting Rolexes in the affordables WRUW some running joke?


I guess for some it's affordable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

I've made the late afternoon switch to my Gruppo Gamma Vanguard bronze so Hamilton will do well at the U.S. Grand Prix. If I didn't wear it, I'd be letting the team down. With this combination of watch and Horween Chromexcel leather band on my wrist, Lewis has won five pole positions and four races. I put a denim band on it and he qualified fifth in one race and came in second at another. So, it's this combination that works.



























Sissie keeps the lions and cheetahs out of our yard. So far there have been none. Good girl, Sissie.









Have a great day and may your favorite golfer, college team, pro team, or racing driver win this weekend. Do be kind.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I do try to take a decent photo. Honestly I do.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

7548-7040.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Cobra today


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver (Jan 17, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


Nice. Did you customize this one with grey bezel snd strap? I want to do same with olive green bezel and strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver (Jan 17, 2016)

Custom Seiko 5 with pilot dial, screw down crown, SKX hands and brown leather rivet strap with black shoe polish to give old distressed look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Timex for the household chores

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Glycine Combat


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the Seiko SKX009.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Picked this up today at the Sears liquidation sale. Cheap.

What a great looking watch for the price.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> Nice. Did you customize this one with grey bezel snd strap? I want to do same with olive green bezel and strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and no. This is the desert sand model.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Orsa Sea Viper while watching Phillip Island MotoGP 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken Tay (Apr 12, 2015)

square sub womw









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver (Jan 17, 2016)

They just discovered Pablo Neruda was poisoned rather than dead from cancer. He will always live eternal. 

West of the Colorado 
there's a place I love. 
There, all that lives
passes thru me-- 
what I've been, 
what I am, 
what sustains me. 
~Pablo Neruda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm sticking with my new Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300








​


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## JoeRN (Sep 29, 2017)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage on a Zuludiver Vintage Bond Nato.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Lazy sunday









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Lanco Chronograph


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

SOO for this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Swissmade  MWW Beluga Ascent bezel diver on the wrist this morning


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mart13 (May 29, 2017)

montres said:


> View attachment 12582091
> 
> View attachment 12582093
> 
> ...


That strap is so nice ... nice choice for the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

This for the rest of the afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay










Extra-strength Tapatalk should not be taken while operating heavy machinery. Use only as directed. See a doctor immediately if you have a talk that lasts more than four hours.


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Matchday.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

This for the day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Roamer Searock!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Citizen Promaster diver today on a hike

Cheers
Eric


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Trower44 (Sep 10, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia, Brushed 120 case, meranom.com bezel, and old Komandirski dial.









The Information Super Highway made me do it.....


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Going to start off a run on wearing all my Victorinox watches in a row. I actually stated yesterday with my newest. This Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph 241434 is my first.








​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

Pulsar Solar in a sea of wrist hair-


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

MDT IT said:


>


wunnerful- and I LOVE Accutrons


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

ELYSEE ZELOS


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Gulfmaster (v1)


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Datejust for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Capeland XXL









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## roccoq123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Seiko Samurai 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver today.


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Speedbird III PRS22


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trower44 (Sep 10, 2017)

Janis Trading L&h Phantom Ghost Rider









The Information Super Highway made me do it.....


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Mil pilot Pulsar Kinetic mod:


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Alba Chronograph


----------



## Ido.g (Oct 23, 2017)

My 12 yo Casio MDV-700, with a dark blue ("navy") perlon strap.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Fairfield


----------



## Jwon (Jan 11, 2015)

Certina DS-1 Himalaya Special Edition right out of the box.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

For the day...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Afternoon switch to this cool Casio diver

Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator
*_



























~v~​


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

The second Victorinbox watch that I added to my collection: the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681.








​


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Rhorya said:


> For the day...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love this very much.... But affordable???? Ummmmm ... No.

Affordable here and I love it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

My Airavata...first to parent-teacher meetings, then acupuncturist. 
Love this watch, though I don't wear it so often.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Love the case profile on this one 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

HammyMan37 said:


> Love this very much.... But affordable???? Ummmmm ... No.
> 
> Affordable here and I love it.
> View attachment 12602419


Affordable can be a stretch. I was fortunate enough to find a really good deal, and I no longer eat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Trower44 said:


> Janis Trading L&h Phantom Ghost Rider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, great watch, is this the limited edition model (45 pieces) ?

SKöBR


----------



## Trower44 (Sep 10, 2017)

SKOBR said:


> Hi, great watch, is this the limited edition model (45 pieces) ?
> 
> SKöBR


Yes it is! Really great watch if you can track one down.

The Information Super Highway made me do it.....


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Trower44 said:


> Yes it is! Really great watch if you can track one down.


Ok. 
Going to order one. 
TA. 
Here is mine the : 
Seamaster Spectre. 
For sure it's not the same price but it's in the same vintage spirit.









SK0BR


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

SNDA57 on DrunkArt Canvas


----------



## Trower44 (Sep 10, 2017)

SKOBR said:


> Ok.
> Going to order one.
> TA.
> Here is mine the :
> ...


Nice man! Ya I love watches in this style, one day hope to own a seamaster like that!

The Information Super Highway made me do it.....


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

More pics of today's seiko 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whaiyun (Jul 20, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Turtle Tuesday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

rockmastermike said:


> SNDA57 on DrunkArt Canvas


Very nice and a bargain too. Outstanding on DAS. How do you like ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Roadking1102 said:


> Very nice and a bargain too. Outstanding on DAS. How do you like ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you - love the combo. Art's work will make anything better.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Today was supposed to be a Rolex day but when this baby landed the Daytona got its marching orders.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

SPORK









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Brand spanking new Tudor!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Roamer Searock


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Receive this one today, I had the same Poljot 4 years ago in grey dial. Love to feel titanium on wrist...


----------



## randybiggins (Oct 24, 2017)

just received this a few days ago from Creux Automatiq - amazing


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Go Astros! Armida A1









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Navy Gulf


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Work grind...









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Playing around with the updated Lightroom App.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Onward through the rotation


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Elektronika 5 + Onitsuka Tiger slip-on


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## T _ B (Sep 30, 2017)

picture was form a few days ago, but its what i currently have on.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 *
















_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day four of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches: Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time 241441








​


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Omega 300 electric blue









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051 for hump day. Really loving this piece.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one may be on the chopping block soon.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Dude Day


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Christopher Ward Trident-GMT.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Trower44 (Sep 10, 2017)

eminguy said:


> Dude Day
> 
> View attachment 12606273


Love that bezel!

The Information Super Highway made me do it.....


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Just got the Omega back from having a service. Sent it in to have the hands adjusted and Swatch did a full service, replaced all gaskets and reset to factory chronometer timing. All for free. Gotta love Omega!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## turbo4door (Jul 30, 2012)

Newly acquired Helm Khuraburi









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako today. This watch can look nearly black or sunburst blue depending on lighting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Arrived today. Leyden Vortex.








Superb service. Ordered Saturday night. It was here on the West Coast of the US by a Wednesday lunch time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Calamity


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day five of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches: Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438








​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Canvas for Today

*























_


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Chrono time.









Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Rocking the Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Work grind today... TGIMF (Thank God It's My Friday)









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TimeAndTheRiver (Jan 17, 2016)

mark_uk said:


> Arrived today. Leyden Vortex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. How much did they charge for shipping? About $285 US dollars for the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

payday beater-


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Tried something different than the normal Bond Nato. Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> Very nice. How much did they charge for shipping? About $285 US dollars for the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$309.11 was the total with the exchange rate. Shipping was €10 for standard although he upgraded me to express.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing my Mercer pilot watch on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps  Love this watch, have had it a long time now () and still wearing it regularly even though I have the two MkXVIII. It's really well made and has impressive specs for the $ too. 
Swiss Automatic mvt with custom rotor, hardened SS case, assembled/tested/regulated in  by Lum-Tec, raised numerals/markers and a well-integrated date at 6 preserving a market below it and with matching date wheel


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Seastorm on a Toshi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Mako USA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Pretty happy with this so far









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

ORIENT Enduro


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

So far I've managed to stay with this one since yesterday.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

One of the loves of my life that I got its first little scrape on today that's not noticeable except when I stare right at it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

First day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Sheffield diver


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

Late 70's Orient 3-Star 21j auto "TV Dial"


----------



## T _ B (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Jack Mason JM-D103


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Arrived today.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MWW Beluga  tonight. That dial is so cool  
Have a good evening. 
B


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day six of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches: Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183








​


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Evening switch to one of my true affordable favorites...

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph*









If the lume isn't enough, there's always the Indiglo...








Just makes sense doesn't it?

Have a great evening everyone._
~v~​


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

took said:


> Work grind today... TGIMF (Thank God It's My Friday)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which MTM is that? I have the Falcon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Rhorya said:


> Which MTM is that? I have the Falcon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This the the Warrior, such a solid piece!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My cat could care less about what watch I wear. She's such a heathen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Rhorya said:


> My cat could care less about what watch I wear.


How much less?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Laco Vintage today:


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

The affordable and reliable Casio MDV-106.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Very happy with this kickstarter bargain.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

eljay said:


> How much less?


A puuuurfect zero!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

My Casio EFR-545 with Nato:


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Ternos No Date for today









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Seiko Shogun ~$700 second hand market with a $32 army green Alpha Shark NATO from Blushark









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cheap Friday fun.


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Great inexpensive Friday fun watch.


FIFY, looks great on bracelet!

_
I like that watch, one of my favorite affordable.








Looks even better on bracelet IMO._
~v~​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MonTex said:


> FIFY, looks great on bracelet!
> 
> _
> I like that watch, one of my favorite affordable.
> ...


 Thanks, and yes really there is nothing "cheap" about it.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

The GW 5000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

On single pass NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Put this on after the DHL man dropped it off, gave it a few turns to start it expecting the auto mechanism to do the rest then remembered it was my first hand cranker (DOH!). Beautiful watch but the owner's a bit slow at times.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Blue Mako II for today on a leather strap with blue stitching.

And... I did not notice that I had not screwed in the crown until I took this pic!


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Rubbered up for a rainy weekend..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the Orient Mako USA.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent by iPhone from a galaxy far far away!


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

New strap!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

A quick snap.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wrapping up FliegerFriday with the PVD Alpina Startimer Chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas strap


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Working late on a Friday 









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day seven of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches: Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1.








​


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Casio while watching TV.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

A bit on the large side, almost zero lume, but I like it still.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Sporting a Franken watch because it works and I like it...

*Frankendirskie*








Have a great weekend everyone!






_


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

Family day out with my SARB033


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage

*







_


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 3 with the Orient Mako USA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Bulova 96b253


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Nodus PVD Trieste on their Tropic rubber strap

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Kitan (Feb 6, 2017)

MonTex said:


> _Sporting a Franken watch because it works and I like it...
> 
> *Frankendirskie*
> 
> ...


That lume is amazing, nice shot


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Happy Saturday Everyone!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

This has been the hardest year of my life. Every other Tuesday for the past year I have taken my dad for chemo to fight the cancer which metastasized to his liver. Wednesday at 12:30 PM his fight ended and he passed peacefully with all of us around him. He was an incredible man. We often talked watches and it was from him I received my passion for collecting. He left me his Seiko DX and that is the watch for today and many days to come.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Whiskey Barrel-aged cold brew coffee for me, latte for my wife.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

KRSVINTAGE said:


> This has been the hardest year of my life. Every other Tuesday for the past year I have taken my dad for chemo to fight the cancer which metastasized to his liver. Wednesday at 12:30 PM his fight ended and he passed peacefully with all of us around him. He was an incredible man. We often talked watches and it was from him I received my passion for collecting. He left me his Seiko DX and that is the watch for today and many days to come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My condolences for your loss. You are in my prayers. The Seiko DX looks great and what a wonderful way to rekindle memories of your father.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

Kitan said:


> That lume is amazing, nice shot



_Thanks Kitan. Really not a bad watch at all, Franken and all. Works very accurately to boot. 
Purely mechanical with hacking. _ 


















~v~​


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Poljot from USSR

View attachment 12613575


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just got this Timex mechanical serviced and it's running perfect.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Matching your watch to your T-shirt FTW!










Extra-strength Tapatalk should not be taken while operating heavy machinery. Use only as directed. See a doctor immediately if you have a talk that lasts more than four hours.

Extra-strength Tapatalk should not be taken while operating heavy machinery. Use only as directed. See a doctor immediately if you have a talk that lasts more than four hours.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Enjoying the heat.... said no one ever.
Have a great weekend fellas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

My old Terje


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Soccer and seiko









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

2 days in a row for the f72 project watch


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)

View attachment 12614111


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Switched to my Orient diver...
*
Orient Ray Raven 1st Gen*_




































~v~​


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Hiking with the Alpinist














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

View attachment 12614389


View attachment 12614393


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

JohnGo said:


> View attachment 12614389
> 
> 
> View attachment 12614393


Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

Arrrgghhh!!!!!


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Damn, I've tried to post some pics today but there seems to be a problem with WUS and Mozilla Firefox... I've tried to post directly or via reply button but nothing seems to work.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Let's give it another try...

View attachment 12614467


View attachment 12614469


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

A mintyAF vintage Seiko Chariot with a rare blue linen dial and tonneau case.


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

JohnGo said:


> Let's give it another try...
> 
> View attachment 12614467
> 
> ...


Sorry, its a no go JohnGo. :-|:-(


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

It's a purdy little watch but a buger to iron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day eight of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches: Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445








​


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Showing some love for my MTM Falcon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ABN Medic (Feb 8, 2017)

Expi









Under $500 collecting noob


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Old strap, new (to me) watch.









Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Started out the day with the Sinn 903 but just had to end it with OM gen 1.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

My condolences to *KRSVINTAGE*.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Rhorya said:


> Showing some love for my MTM Falcon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I am wearing the Warrior today while watching the Hannibal Lecter Marathon









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SGreen (Sep 12, 2017)

My first diver ever arrived in the mail today! Already on custom black c&b band. Very happy with it!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

SGreen said:


> My first diver ever arrived in the mail today! Already on custom black c&b band. Very happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all started with our very first. Then 2 then 3 and so on. Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JU1C380X (Jan 4, 2012)

Junkers today. Puppy approved.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

took said:


> I am wearing the Warrior today while watching the Hannibal Lecter Marathon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to slide around on those floors in my socks! Never had hardwood.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

jetcash said:


> I want to slide around on those floors in my socks! Never had hardwood.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


The best way to break them in!









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Invicta Grand Diver 3046 Automatic

*







_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day nine of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches: Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241619








​


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Starting week with my Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

GOR Monday.









Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 Solar Diver today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Gold Scuba Dude, Amphibia 420 case with 60s Tweed strap









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Invicta 9094


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Bull shark!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay










Extra-strength Tapatalk should not be taken while operating heavy machinery. Use only as directed. See a doctor immediately if you have a talk that lasts more than four hours.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

_Gulfmaster ICERC_


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Evening switch...

*Citizen NY0040*








Hope everybody had a nice start today._
~v~​


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Left wrist:










Right wrist:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day ten (last day) of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches: Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Alarm Chronograph 241280







​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III 
*







_


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Tudor 7017









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

True moonphase Sea-Gull ST1908 hand wind chrono


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Combat 6 Vintage









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

A little piece of horological history here!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gotta wear a Monster on Halloween.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Halloween  with the MWW Beluga's spooky dial 



























It dresses il well too


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy on neutered Omega nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Finally managed to cast the Sinn 903 off in favour of the Blumo


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Steinhart today... Thinking about buying the steinhart marine officer gray....









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia 120 today. Coin bezel and soxa insert









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the Dan Henry 1970  for Halloween with the fam tonight


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

90's Timex Red Ball Diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)

Taken them off for the evening, but:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Happy Tuesday Everyone!

Omega SMP

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

For work this morning (left wrist):










Now that I'm home (right wrist):










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

After ten days of Victorinox Swiss Army watches, I was ready for a change. This is my first German watch, although it has a Swiss Ronda quartz movement. It is the Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2. Most people on this forum would go for the mechanical version, but I like quartz and I feel this is a nice watch for the money.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 *
















_


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Turtle


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Doing a monster impersonation.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Shark mesh morning.









Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

New ZeTime watch in the rotation


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chronograph*
Citizen Miyota Quartz_





































~v~​


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Bulova Marine Star ⭐ 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hump day with the Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Starting the month off with my favorite.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

RW Freelancer Diver.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

sal4 said:


> Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A most handsome Watch.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Navy Frogman now.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Old Flight master









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another Mercer to close the day 
The Lexington  handwound Chrono on a grey DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

GO ASTROS!









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

MainePorsche said:


> A most handsome Watch.


Thanks! I have enjoyed wearing the Casio Edifice 503 series.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm wearing my Made-in-Germany Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2 again today. I am impressed so far with this watch. When I got it, I was a little disappointed with the strap, because some of the ads showed a Breitling-style strap on the watch and this one's strap has less padding. But it actually wears very comfortably and appears to be high-class leather. The Swiss Ronda 5130.D quartz movement has 6 jewels and so far is accurate to the second since I set it five days ago. I've ordered several 22mm straps, including a brown leather strap and a black pilot-style strap, so I can change up the look every once in a while, but for now, I'm liking this watch just as it is.








​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Vintage Timex Automatic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayjay1986 (Mar 11, 2010)

Handy Casio G shock 6900









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009 on Super jubilee









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Vostok Amphibian, gold Scuba dude









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B3 Carbon for today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

My new Timex Marlin reissue stainless steel case manual wind mechanical movement just love it.





















Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Second day of older quartz watches









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Brand new Timex Midget.



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

In the wilderness of the northwest US. Citizen Nighthawk!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Navy Frogman for duty tonight.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Brand new Timex Midget.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Like, like, like, like like like!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Not a Rolex but I can afford this one . A little larger the the real thing which I like. This is 47mm and the Rolex is 40mm. A bit cheaper too, by about $14k or so.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic

*







_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Just arrived today Tissot Seastar 1000 Chronograph Diver

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

MWC sterile dial quartz w/sweep second hand-


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

theretroshave said:


> Brand new Timex Midget.


man, that's a keeper! if I could read japanese I'd get one of my own.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Disguise said:


> Vostok Amphibian, gold Scuba dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That simple leather strap is perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Parnis vintage diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

gwbnyc said:


> man, that's a keeper! if I could read japanese I'd get one of my own.


Use Google translate! If you use the Chrome browser, you can translate an entire page.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel








​


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Just arrived:









The Accutron II Surveyor comes on a bright blue strap but I immediately put it on black leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This One...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Desk diving the shark Diver









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wrapping up FliegerFriday and starting the weekend with the Alpina Startimer PVD Chrono  on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps  canvas


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Bullhead









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Leather

*







_


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Love the watch, hate the 23mm lug width.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Collins from Kickstarter Project.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

'90's Timex B-29 Chronograph. It was missing the correct bezel when I received it so I put on a donor. Fun little watch and I have a fully correct, complete, example on the way.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Swimming this morning with kids and Boschett Harpoon


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wearing this since Friday, Orient Pilot Chronograph.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Coffee with the pup









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Emancipator12 (Jun 8, 2017)

My latest buy.

Skagen Connected.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SARB035


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Classic Pepsi and DAS.


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Speedy









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

#12/20 Yellow Zeno


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This one.


----------



## JU1C380X (Jan 4, 2012)

Seiko 5 today









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## interesting2watch (Aug 27, 2017)

unusual dial : )


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Stowa Flieger this fall evening...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Received yesterday the 90's Timex B29 Chronograph:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H







​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

A nice little sunday.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Latest arrival. Yesterday's pic, but still wearing it today!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

On a GasGasBones strap.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Just got a big ol' SE for this guy. Love it.


----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

Boom! ;0)










Every watch has a story...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Left wrist:










Right wrist:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Gulfmaster v1


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Glycine Combat6 vintage field watch on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Glycine Combat6 vintage field watch on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening


I have to get one of these after the New Year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kurt1962 said:


> I have to get one of these after the New Year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You do  they are a bargain at 300$ with Glycine warranty


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> You do  they are a bargain at 300$ with Glycine warranty


Where did you get it for$300?

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Beluga 









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pneuma said:


> Where did you get it for$300?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


Glycine Direct


----------



## Tombaus (Oct 1, 2017)

Day 2 wearing my new Timex Field Expedition Chrono--my first monster sized watch:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Davosa Ternos









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

My Seiko... errm... Speedmaster.









Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

MWW 62MAS on Watch Gecko bracelet









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

7002 diverse with new hands, aftermarket bracelet









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Q (Nov 6, 2017)

I like your watch. Please, Send for me information your wath. Thanks.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 of my Pepsi ride.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako on Super Engineer bracelet today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Invicta Sub


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

dlee525 said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I clearly forgot to set the date this morning....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

My dog accompanying me on a walk. Seiko SN1E107.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Helgray Hornet on grey deerskin 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Carpenter field watch this evening


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

My Old Friend...


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

Taking it off before my five mile run.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Monti (Apr 7, 2017)

Vintage Enicar I just recieved from Hong Kong. Custom dial that I'm starting to like. Love the Enicar Jubilee bracelet.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Pro Diver on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E








​


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

SBDC029


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Military 300


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning  
Gonna be a long day at work. Got the hypnotic dial of the MWW Beluga to keep me company. 
Have a good day. B


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

My ultra affordable Skmei.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Gonna be a long day at work. Got the hypnotic dial of the MWW Beluga to keep me company.
> Have a good day. B


Absolutely stunning

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

The current favourite.









Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

*JSAR......

*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

Every watch has a story...


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Armida on army Green blushark









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snorkeling









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

SD40









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Just received this in the mail yesterday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

This Invicta automatic is on my wrist for this evening.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD
​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Tag AR steel bezel on sailcloth



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Adina


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy on nato today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Lammylee (Apr 11, 2013)

PRS-10 what I always wear when at work, the nice stuff waiting for when it ends


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Navy Gulfmaster


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex 3GMT









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dievas Zeta


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer

I caught sight of the pretty blued hands during my walk this morning and it made me fall back in love with this watch.









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## ccbugattiart (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum, so this will be my first post. I'm wearing this Citizen Promaster Sky AS4020-52e right now ?


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Just arrived today: Mondaine Night Vision with tritium.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Pawn Shop find for $60. 5 yrs and just changed the battery. My bolt Reserve has the same ticker and the same battery life too. It was $65. Pic tomorrow.


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

ccbugattiart said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum, so this will be my first post. I'm wearing this Citizen Promaster Sky AS4020-52e right now ?


Welcome! Nice watch.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Still wearing this inexpensive automatic, just changed out the bracelet for a NATO today.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Pro Diver Invicta ref. 24760









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Just came in yesterday. And now that it's getting cold in Iowa, I think I may have just found my new outdoor watch









Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage

*







_


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Mille metri bronzo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Davosa for Thursday









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ccbugattiart (Nov 7, 2017)

Today my Citizen BJ7010-59E (Euro-Nighthawk) is on


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

K-Man, this thing is super thick, I mean super sick


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer Airfoil pilotwatch✈ on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps today


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Custom Amphibia!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

This Seiko Diver...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver today.


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Movado Thursday

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## VCmember (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Baby tuna, tuna monster, shrouded monster - or whatever else you call it... On a Strapcode hexad









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

mstnpete said:


> Movado Thursday
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


Ooh, that actually doesn't look bad at all! Love how the bracelet fits with the case.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Akrone K-02 Blue Whale for now. Might change later on to my Orient Blue Ray.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Bertucci, A4T case, Bertucci leather strap.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Raketa Big Zero








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45 on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PVD Trieste on Tropic rubber strap for the evening


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Auto

*







_


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Helm Vanuatu V3.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Left wrist:










Right wrist:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this Artego 300M, really love it!


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Murren on Suede Nato









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on leather today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you to those that served our military!


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Szanto 2001 today. This watch, though not a direct homage, is somewhat reminiscent of the Zenith Type 20 Pilot watch. And, seeing this photo, I just realized I need to advance the date! Have a great day, all!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The yellow M Force snuggles up to a Daytona picture.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Seiko again









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Camboselecta (Aug 8, 2017)

Braun BN0095 for me. Designed in honer of the mighty Dieter Rams.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Neptune under the dome.


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Started the day with a weekend affordable piece...

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph*









Still a little too bright to display the Indiglo but here it is anyway...


















Have a nice weekend everyone._
~v~​


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nite watches Alpha









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccbugattiart (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

Just swapped the strap, not the best option for this JP2004 but it is more comfortable than the original one.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 for the pm


----------



## Tombaus (Oct 1, 2017)

Timex Expedition Field Chrono. 
I find its Black and Tan combo pleasing.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with my Squale and a beer. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Ball Night Breaker just in:


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Cheapo Casio and I love it. Considering selling everything and just going G-Shock like back before I started being "into watches". Tomorrow, I'll proudly wear a nicer Citizen and consider my comment from today lunacy.


----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)

My work beater Seiko 5


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Oris Aquis









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Haldor Abissi









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys!!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

recently acquired from a member, a Seiko 5 handsomely modded to a Hamiltonesque military&now acquired by my wife who wanted "a watch that glows in the dark" ...ah, well


----------



## Nutsack (Nov 11, 2017)

Dis.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

Can't get enough of this watch. I can't wait for their next offering.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Orient Bambino.

Today is U.S. Veterans Day. The Red/white/blue nato is to honor those who served.

Thank you to all who served, especially my wonderful, incredible wife who served over two decades in the USAF and still works hard and scarifies every day for us, and my late father, a Korean War hero. His actions saved the lives of many of his unit and I am here today because of it. I think of the many families who have children, grandchildren, and great grandchildren alive today because of him.

Thanks, Dad. Thanks, Babe. Thanks to all. I salute you. Blessings!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Armistice day  so many sacrificed thank you.

Glycine Combat6 vintage field watch on a clockworksynergy autumn brown suede strap.

Enjoy your weekend. 
B


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Ya know, I haven't really decided yet but it will be between these two affordable chronos to start my Sat.
Pretty sure I'll wear no watch at all later on the afternoon while I process my daughter's first ever buck.
*
Timex Expedition Military Chronograph*_


























_Have a great weekend everyone._
b-)
~v~​


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

good hunting!



MonTex said:


> _Ya know, I haven't really decided yet but it will be between these two affordable chronos to start my Sat.
> Pretty sure I'll wear no watch at all later on the afternoon while I process my daughter's first ever buck._
> _Have a great weekend everyone._
> b-)
> ~v~​


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

great choice; could use a better shot of the calendar...



Dowantwatches said:


> My work beater Seiko 5
> View attachment 12646465


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

My newest arrival. Now I just need to figure out how to size the bracelet.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Quartz, but still a favorite









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Hodari D. said:


> My newest arrival. Now I just need to figure out how to size the bracelet.


Be aware and careful of the little tiny collars inside the middle links.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Pro Diver 24760 again today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Be aware and careful of the little tiny collars inside the middle links.


Thanks. That's what I was afraid of. I may just take it to a local jeweler. But if I take a shot myself I bang the pin out in the direction the arrow is pointing right? But then how do you put it back together?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Hodari D. said:


> Thanks. That's what I was afraid of. I may just take it to a local jeweler. But if I take a shot myself I bang the pin out in the direction the arrow is pointing right? But then how do you put it back together?


Correct. Spread out an area of white (not newspaper) so you can see the tiny collars if they escape.

Push out the pins in the direction of arrows and *note which pin end came out last*. Put the pin back in same orientation, opposite the arrow. Last out, first in.


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Correct. Spread out an area of white (not newspaper) so you can see the tiny collars if they escape.
> 
> Push out the pins in the direction of arrows and *note which pin end came out last*. Put the pin back in same orientation, opposite the arrow. Last out, first in.


I was able to get it done. That was nothing compared to a movado that I tried and failed to resize for my wife a few weeks back. It had 2 microscopic tubes for each pin. We ended up taking that one to a jeweler.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Vostok Amphibian out while getting firewood









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Scuba dude.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369

​


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient Panda.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

1984 Timex quartz Diver:



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SUN017


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Nixon exactly on gulf racing nato strap. My franken-homage to gulf racing since I don't have $5K laying around.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Expedition Scouts - I'm going to wear all four of these today:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Vostok pepsi 3,6,9,12


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the Luch one-hander this morning while waiting for delivery of the new 
Scurfa DiverOne MS17 LE on Toxicnato  do #3 is in the House and I️ love it. 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Electric FW02


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Love the Pepsi bezel on your Amphibian!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Chillin on a Sunday with my...

*Orient Ray Raven 1st Gen*_



























~v~​


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

40mm Tisell Pilot on a navy blue Barton NATO strap.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Bulova Accu ~ Swiss


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Put both of these on today with the intention of swapping them off leather and onto their bracelets. The Omega pins got the better of me, however.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251







​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tungsten


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

TC-9 Pilot









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Limited Edition Steinhart Ocean One Vintage MAXI. Very hard to get a decent dial shot with the high domed acrylic crystal. This is the no date version. Only 300 of these were made. And 150 with a date. While I prefer a stainless steel bracelet this leather strap makes for a cool overall vintage Watch feel and look.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

HKED 1963 time today









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## nycrounders (Jan 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

Bulova accu-Swiss tellaro chronograph


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

My trusty Amphibian for today. Got a day of moving heavy things around in the office and setting up an audio studio. So, tough watch for a tough day. A few bangs or whacks, no problem. It will take it. Isn't it nice to be able to choose a watch to match the mood or need? I like being a WIS...


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing the new Carpenter M12. Love it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Not sure what I'll add to the right wrist once I get home, but for work:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

40mm Brass Helson SharkDiver...


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Great f71 to kickoff the work week so far.
Started the day with this easy reader and could easily finish the day with it, very comfortable watch...



















but decided to go big, bold, solid and strong for later on the evening...




































Indiglo yo...








Really hoping everyone is having a magnificent Monday._
~v~​


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Bull shark....









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Watch Gecko's first dive watch; the Geckota K3.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)

Zodiac Sea Wolf


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

I can't stop wearing this


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Some electro-mechanical goodness.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Ball Night Breaker on the (late) commute home.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L








​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNZH53 on Helberg leather


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III 
*







_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new Scurfa


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Rawai









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

My SARB065


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Ball Engineer II Green Berets COSC, titanium in black PVD, on Nubuck leather. One of my favorites in my collection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Wearing my Speedy today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Steinhart again today. Waiting for the docket to start.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM again.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Air Blue









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the Monsters gets a trip out.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I gots stuff to do and no time to pull out a crown to set the time on an mechanical.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fossil Panda Tuesday









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parnis GMT with ceramic bezel:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Handwound Timex diver









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca Torpedo on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NotSure (Jun 19, 2015)

Mako XL


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Brera Orologi 









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

step-down unit SKX beater


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49823*_






































~v~​


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3rd watch of the day. This one stays until bed time

20171114_182906 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

Heading to work.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Got a new strap in the mail today for the little Benrus, so I pulled that one out. I haven't put the strap on yet - the watch wears so well on a NATO, I'm afraid a regular strap will make it look every bit the 34mm it really is.

I guess if you see the same NATO in tomorrow's WRUW you'll know the answer.










(My eyes look right through the scuffs in the crystal, but the damned camera catches them all!)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trekker on Haveston this evening, it was not meant for this Watch but i like it a lot


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seiko SNKL09 mod:


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317
​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 
*















_


----------



## Ufkynl (Nov 14, 2017)

Srx009


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

WFH with my Seiko "Speedmaster".

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Still loving my 1984 Timex quartz diver. Screw down crown, screw in case back and look at the that dial and red ball!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

kurt1962 said:


> Still loving my 1984 Timex quartz diver. Screw down crown, screw in case back and look at the that dial and red ball!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're twinsies today!










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Disguise & Kurt1962 -- those Timex divers are beautiful. I've been looking for a red dot diver _forever_ to fill the final slot of my vintage collection, and I'm really impressed (envious) of the condition of both of your timepieces. Congrats and wear in good health!


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

This is awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> Disguise & Kurt1962 -- those Timex divers are beautiful. I've been looking for a red dot diver _forever_ to fill the final slot of my vintage collection, and I'm really impressed (envious) of the condition of both of your timepieces. Congrats and wear in good health!


Thank you! Yes, I really love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Loving my SBDC051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Seiko SRP779J on leather. Very comfortable for cooler weather. Have a great day, all!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Disguise said:


> We're twinsies today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A plastic trilobite?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

chuasam said:


> A plastic trilobite?


Plastic, 3D printed trilobite. To be precise.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Steinhart today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Intra-matic 38


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Nautica


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Big Aluminum Camper:









Wrong date, so took another pic because it is the 15th which looks good on the wheel:


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

*
Vostok Amphibia*













































~v~​


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

My wruw pics are about to get real boring, because I plan to wear this watch every work day for the foreseeable future.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

It continues to be a Steinhart week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Marathon GPM Steel on Eulit perlon.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Just got this in today, you really have to see it in person to appreciate the layering on the dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne MS17 on DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Seiko Alpinist...roughly 25 years old...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Now that I'm home, my right wrist is adorned as follows....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mod'd Mod Watch(s)


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

A.M.








P.M.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph SSC021​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Kaki Canvas *
























_


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Magrette MPP G-14









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Joseph (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star V.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Started the day with the ManchesterWatchWorkds Beluga Ascent diver 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Still WFH, this time with the Bulova Military.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Mr.Joseph said:


> View attachment 12659999
> 
> View attachment 12660003


What model is this, I love how unique it is

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

A bit of color on this sunny Fall day! Wine colored Maratac Zulu on my newly acquired Bulova Moon Watch. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

Sinn-ful Seiko:


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Aristo diver watch for today


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Vostok Amphibia
Scuba Dude
*_


















~v~​


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

My new favorite Timex - T49893 Expedition Military Chrono!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Since I don't own a Pogue, it's these same two characters as yesterday.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Waterbury United









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Nannars


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pan-Europ


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Night change to Seiko SRP279.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I just sized my new Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Remix 249108 that I ordered from TJ Maxx and decided to wear it today. I like the black face and burgundy bezel.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Invicta Pro Diver Ocean Ghost II Piranha

*















_


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Artix Date:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Homage as usual










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Basic black today

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Toxic Blumo today.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on Admiral grey toxic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Yahoo! Just taken delivery of my new C60 bronze and to say that I like it would be a huge understatement.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Still with my freshly modded SKX399, HAGWE Guys!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Casual office-day usually means paperwork and files. Lots and lots of files. New Seiko Solar Tuna (is that a thing? Has anyone nicknamed these yet?) arrives tonight, so this will likely be the last day of Steinhart week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

A 34318 from 1979. Date wheel works, but haven't had the time to set it.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

~v~​


----------



## Cinemafia (Oct 8, 2017)

Happy Friday! Sporting a modded Seiko SKX809 today that I _just_ picked up from another forum-user. Wore it for the first time last night and already had someone asking me about it, I think it's going to end up being one of my favorite pieces!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Black Olive Military Field (mk1):


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

17-17-17-17



Coincidence when documenting a successful battery change on an old back-of-the-safe find, a SNJ005 Sportura Worldtimer from 2005.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Happy Friday! Wearing my Seiko Alpinist today, wears great with anything!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

This one for today










Have a nice weekend!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Saturday morning dog walk.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Happy Saturday guys and gals!
Wearing this beauty today and watching the overcast light reflect like crazy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

OSD 300.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Watching college football today.










Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 lume shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Picture using tablet, sorry, quality is terrible, as was lighting conditions.
Back to super-bling look with the CW, shiny centre link bracelet is back on for a change.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

Barracuda


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

Barracuda


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Good nite!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Left wrist (just noticed the day is wrong):










Right wrist:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue​


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

A good watch for a late night gig. Love that Indiglo!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ccbugattiart (Nov 7, 2017)

Wearing my Super Titanium Citizen JY8020-52E Super Pilot today.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Blue mako on a blue strap in a blue coverall.
I feel like a smurf.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutsack (Nov 11, 2017)

Czechoslovakian sports watch from 1972. Still working perfectly


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Lately when I am not working I simply enjoy the Damasko. Hunting straps for it but really like this Crown & Buckle leather with Damasko hardware in damast.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This is my first automatic watch and I haven't worn out for awhile.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Drudge said:


>


Great pic!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Nautica


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Tanker G1 said:


> Great pic!


Thank you :-!


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Trapped under my sleeping cat, luckily I have my 16610 to track my time here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

A2 the past two days









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Mudmaster


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Seiko


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Enjoying the Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust...

Cheers!










Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Terra Cielo Mare's El Alamein.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Mm on bronze zulu









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko 5


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

New arrival
Seiko 6458-6000 Mid-Size 38mm - 1983


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

ZM-73 said:


> Seiko 5
> View attachment 12669703


Love the yellow and the strap. Excellent combo.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SRBP055 Samurai on Hirsch Pure strap.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Wearing ma buckle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Janis Trading Ghost Rider









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

This thing sounds like my grandpa's old rusty mantle clock when I wind it up, but (knock wood) sure runs like its brand new ....


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

My Beijing Galaxy.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Vioviv, they pop up frequently on eBay, you should keep an eye out there. I sniped mine for $34 including shipping! It came without a band or a box, but the condition was just marvelous for its age. And I just polished the crystal, so now it is completely free of any blemishes.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Bambino









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutsack (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Timex red ball skin diver, on a vintage Timex leather ribbon strap









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Omega SMP300 electric blue









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Raven on a Haveston strap tonight. 
Thanks


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My first Rolex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)

Seiko Honda F1


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

My Friday, Yay!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Flannel on flannel.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer PVD Chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas strap today for a drive to Greenville NC
Cheers. B


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Gassing up









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Wanted to share this recently-taken shot of my GF wearing the SKX781, but since was listed FS, I did not post it. Watch is sold and on the way to the new owner and wanted to post now!

Looks great on white Nato, I think!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Once more into the breach before a few days "rest" for the holiday. This will probably be the last outing for the SKX this week as I have something new arriving tonight, just in time for my travels....










[Fitting an SKX, on a Zulu, under a cuff is an exercise in futility]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Kulprit said:


> Once more into the breach before a few days "rest" for the holiday. This will probably be the last outing for the SKX this week as I have something new arriving tonight, just in time for my travels....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's on the way?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Nautica


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

dlee525 said:


> What's on the way?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


New arrival, presently on my wrist:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Scurfa DiverOne MS17 on the Raven rubber from my Trekker. 
B


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Cup of Joe and a Speedway to go.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vintage for today, 1960's Phenix.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Dievas MG-1.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This:


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Fourth in my grab-and-go Casio week.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer Lexington manual chrono on a grey DrunkArtStraps canvas strap today. 
Cheers. 
B









Wears pretty well for a 39mm case


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Rockin the hammy


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca DLC Torpedo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen 2100 Titanium


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

40mm DH1970 on a leather nato strap...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JU1C380X (Jan 4, 2012)

househalfman said:


> 40mm DH1970 on a leather nato strap...


Patiently waiting for February. I'm sold on the grey variant.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Wearing my New Lake Erie Monster! Great watch, very well built and very comfortable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Fall colors


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MWW Beluga for dinner out with the fam


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX again today:


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

New steinhart OVM Mk III









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

DESTA 17jewel ultraflat, handwinder. Love it for the simplicity.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

So much traveling and family time today I somehow managed to forget to take a wrist shot. No matter, it's the same watch as yesterday so if you'll forgive me I'll just use a picture from yesterday.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317
​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on a Coffee Crazy Horse Leather Strap

*







_


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

Finish for the day.


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

IW
Diver-2


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Snow on the ground. Cosy jumper day with the GOR.









Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

MDT IT said:


>


Cool! That must be the coolest version of the spaceview I've seen yet 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Still wearing my Nite watch which is my nighttime watch due to the amazing brightness of the T100 gas tubes.

I'll switch to something else later when the family shows up for dinner.

Pics of a watch and a turkey dinner plate to follow...,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

There, changed to something more formal for dinner.

Wine anybody?!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Canvas


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Watch #1 of the day: Tisell pilot on a beautiful greenish leather nato strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

At least three shades of blue... NTH Näcken Modern Blue for "Boy, those 'savages' really saved our asses" day.









Extra-strength Tapatalk should not be taken while operating heavy machinery. Use only as directed. See a doctor immediately if you have a talk that lasts more than four hours.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

053 today.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Americans, happy Thursday to the rest of you lot!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Joseph (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Watch #2 of the day: 40mm DH1970 on a black leather nato strap...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Liimited Edition Perpetual Chronograph AT4021-02L​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

faithful buddy since 2009


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Blue friday









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutsack (Nov 11, 2017)

Dis


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A raven with a Raven.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I only brought two watches with me on my trip, so of course today it's more of the same.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 007









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Afternoon switch to the Citizen for a cold afternoon at the beach








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas Harbormaster Gennaker. HAGWE!









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Parnis 200 meter diver watch







​


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Raven Trekker!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Leather

*







_


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Brasso on an affordable tropic









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

So many great watches in this thread....I enjoy viewing them as I only allow myself to own one or two at a time.... here is one.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

My Black Friday purchase. The Casio Royale 









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## asteve (Feb 10, 2017)

Swayndo said:


> My Black Friday purchase. The Casio Royale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely buy, what did it go for?


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm wearing my grail watch right now...
While reflecting off the same watch...
No filter, and no photoshop...
How did I do it?









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

asteve said:


> Lovely buy, what did it go for?


£14.99 in Argos. I had to remortgage the house, but it's worth it 

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## will1970 (Jan 12, 2014)

Circa 2005ish.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Casio m500td









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another Steinhart joins the crew.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Chris Ward C-60 Trident Day and Date Chronometer. I love everything about this watch. Size, looks and clean design. Very dressy watch for any occasion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peytoje (Sep 4, 2017)

Loving this watch! Will def not baby this one.. can't wait for it to show some signs of wear! Wear your watches people your kids will thank you.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

King Seiko in the morning light. It's amazing how, even 50 years ago, Seiko knew how to make a dial sparkle and dance with the light (unfortunately, the camera catches none of this, only the scratches on the crystal).










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Lucky enough to not only snap a photo, but also was able to try on this 1960 while doing some shopping yesterday.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bausele Oceanmoon


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Afternoon switch:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Carpenter M12 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L
​


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*ESQ Criterion for Today

*







_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Artix Date again today:


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Early Sunday coffee time


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Time flies...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Timex Depth/Temp Gauge......


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The blue DD doing its "lets look like we're trying to chop Sticky's hand off" act.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Alpina Startimer on a DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

710









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Relaxing sunday.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Vostok today









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Haven't been to Mars but live with a Martian...... watch. Basic miyota movement and a simple readout. Can make/receive calls and read out simple text messages , use as the remote for my phone ca


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


In its natural element.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jetcash said:


> In its natural element.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


It will do for colder weather, but I prefer the beach. ?


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Been enjoying the Chris Ward C-60 Trident COSC day and date most of the weekend. I do like this watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)

gwbnyc said:


> great choice; could use a better shot of the calendar...


sorry for the delay, missed your comment.


----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)

Man, I really need to get a real camera...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300​


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Obris Morgan Pradata.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III

*







_


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Quiet time after work...

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Alhdzsz (Nov 23, 2017)

My new lecturing watch!


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Raven Vintage 42


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

This again, getting a lot of wrist time. If I had to make a decision to only have one watch for the rest of my life, this one would be in the top 3 short list for certain.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

Vostok 90783M


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Omega today, been a while









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Douglas skin diver. French 1J hand wound diver, 70s









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Oriënt RayRavenII


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar on H2O Horween leather.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

IW
Diver-2 Pacman


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Preview for my next day's watch, Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600 Vintage Black.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Invicta Reserve Pro Diver on Distressed Kaki Canvas 
*







_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317 on a Hirsch Liberty strap​


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Got snow ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

My long time friend









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Ocean 7 today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Big watch in front of a little piano.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Back from Cocoa Beach  and Disney!! Today is the Parnis vintage diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

SDGM003









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

First day with a new Alpiner 4 Automatic!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Diver 1.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Bertucci, A4T case, Panatime strap


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on Toshi storm grey strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Steinhart OVR Mk III "black dial" paired up with Crown and Buckle gray leather nato









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> View attachment 12687531


You got the Shark Army monster! How do you like it?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

710, again.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_VU (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

jetcash said:


> You got the Shark Army monster! How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


For just under $15, it is very nice.

60 click unidirectional bezel has a tiny but of play, but nothing unreasonable. Lume is ok, and the seconds hits most of the markers.

The packaging is nice as well. It was in a nicely padded metal box that was in a cardboard box that was in turn in another box that was shrink wrapped.

The only thing I don't care for is the strap, but I'm not really a fan of NATO straps to begin with. On the hunt for a 24mm leather or rubber replacement.

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Oris Divers 65 and Cole Haan. And Christmas.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back to the grind after a nice long holiday weekend with the family.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> For just under $15, it is very nice.
> 
> 60 click unidirectional bezel has a tiny but of play, but nothing unreasonable. Lume is ok, and the seconds hits most of the markers.
> 
> ...


Where'd you get it for $15, if you don't mind? I like the green one on eBay.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Where'd you get it for $15, if you don't mind? I like the green one on eBay.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Amazon. There is an automatic 25% discount on purchases of Shark Army items $15 or more.

Most of the colorways are sold out, but these are still available:

https://www.amazon.com/SHARK-ARMY-SAW187-Stainless-Waterproof/dp/B011BFLBQY

https://www.amazon.com/SHARK-ARMY-SAW190-Stainless-Waterproof/dp/B011BFLMJU/

https://www.amazon.com/SHARK-ARMY-SAW188-Stainless-Waterproof/dp/B011BFLG0K/

-edit- I just realized these aren't quite the same as the SA "Monster" watches.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Oriënt RayRaven II


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Just received my Aquadive 500m with the amazing Fleurier Twin Barrel movement. Great lume too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seiko mod today:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Planet Ocean 600m









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Casio Pag240-8 on marathon nato









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Aquadive 500 on an ISOfrane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Bulova Military today.









Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Dropping off the kids









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My soon to be 20 year old SKX173 today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Again today....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Busy morning, forgot to post.

MWW Beluga today


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Citizen pro diver. 300m bought in the Bahamas. Changed the rubber strap for a More comfortable nato.


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

Scurfa MS17


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

This one today:


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parnis vintage diver again today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Steinhart MAXI LE Vintage Military

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex Midget Limited release for Japanese market 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Peytoje (Sep 4, 2017)

You all know what this watch is.still haven't taken it off since a got it.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

weißes Zifferblatt von Barbing


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Jack Mason JM-D103








View attachment 12693979


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Laco Vintage today:


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Seiko Speedy. Thinking I might move this on.









Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Davosa









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Recently acquired Aquatico which I’m liking quite a lot


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Gigandet manual wind with rose gold case.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Steinhart MAXI LE Military Vintage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

Rhorya said:


> Steinhart MAXI LE Military Vintage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks great on that leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

Citizen NY2300 w Miyota 8200 automatic.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Good evening from the middle east.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

JaridLyfeBrown said:


> Looks great on that leather
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












I think it does! Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Jury pled-out, so now I'm back at the office staring down a mountain of files (and no, normally I wouldn't wear a dive watch for such an occasion, but I had a suspicion this trial wasn't going forward).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Finally cool enough to take off the bracelet.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Morning and afternoon shots


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Geckota C2 Aviator...


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

NFW Cash Cammo. Limited edition charity watch for retired Navy SEAL Ray "Cash" Care.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nomos:


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Getting ready to support my boys!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500

*







_


----------



## ffswhyme (Nov 13, 2016)

Seiko Lord Marvel 36000 5740-8020... it's cold...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pegasus Mercurio


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Lip on a Bond nato:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I started this new thing last month: once I put a watch on my wrist it has to stay there for at least a week. No surprise then that it's the NTH Azores again, but I did switch things up today by swapping out the bracelet for an Uncle Seiko tropic strap. Good looking combo, if I may say so myself.










[And yes, I'm aware that I forgot to change the date this morning]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

OVM Mk III









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as last two days to finish out the work week.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly done the 10 watches case for my wife...


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> Freshly done the 10 watches case for my wife...


Wait, you built that?!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Taking the EcoZilla off and replacing it with the JSAR.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Timex Red Ball skindiver with SS Timex vintage bracelet









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

dlee525 said:


> Wait, you built that?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Right, A to Z!

Tapawatch


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

When the bracelet cost more than the watch, lol. I really love this combo though!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## jayjay1986 (Mar 11, 2010)

Wearing my Rolex that came back from service today










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 On Perlon


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Enjoying my Pro Diver ref. 24760:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Mako XL full lume dial.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled AT8124-91L






​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ventus Mori M-4


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

When it's rainy in Vancouver but you don't want to rock a diver...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Still piloting with this one...


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

4 days in a row, honeymooning hard:










Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Finishing up the NTH's week in the rotation.










Meanwhile, next week's watch just arrived, so it's getting a head start on the other wrist.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonanza (Dec 19, 2016)

I was sent this watch and it didn't match the description so they gave me a refund and told me I could throw it out.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Seiko SPB053 modded with yabokies classic 62MAS hands










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Time flies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cartier is a strange brand for me. The WUS in me wants to poopoo them as a fashion brand. But then you look at the Tank and this watch. And then the ID watches blew my mind and I really like them. They straddle that line between fashion and legit like no other - and I don't care who you are, you have to at least respect that.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Bonanza said:


> I was sent this watch and it didn't match the description so they gave me a refund and told me I could throw it out.
> View attachment 12702765


Other than not matching the description, what were your thoughts overall on the watch?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III Automatic

*







_


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MKII Paradive acrylic bezel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX009 again today:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Conundrum...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Tough job demands tough beater. Tough solar in this case.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9070-51L







​


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Terragraph today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Taking the Phantom out for a walk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

New green strap for my Elliot Havock Quarter Century. Bonus: it's a great match with my new rain shell.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Chilling with Bulova Murren ala Bond
20171203_155701 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20171203_155758 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Old school.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Work hard... Play hard...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Green today


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

009 on rubber, just for today. Unfortunately "blue" dial is not doing the job, flipping this one today.









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

1675 on Jubilee.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

My $60 watch from a pawn shop. Even gotten about 10 watches from there. Swiss Made with a Rhonda inside.


----------



## TimelySolution (Nov 20, 2017)

SNK803 on green nato!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Remix 249108






​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marc & Sons Sub


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Grab and go Quartz day - on a Beau Bands very weathered baseball glove strap.....


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wearing my black Timex Midget for Mil-Watch Monday.  Have a great day, all!



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

HKED 1963 on green NATO with some feathery companions









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

...









Odesláno z mého SM-A520F pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## Cinemafia (Oct 8, 2017)

Late 90s Citizen Ti hybrid/pilot on a reproduction NASA velcro strap (pic is from yesterday but I'm still wearing it today). When you break it down there's not much to this watch horologically-speaking, but it's one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Scurfa automatic Diver One. I was second guessing my timing and wondering if I shouldn't have gotten an MS17, but now that it's here, I'm happy and impressed. Really amazing watch given the auspices and price tag.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I was actually able to use the compass feature on this watch today while hiking in a new to me area. I am still practicing, but am within +/-10 degrees of finding true north. This is only the second day since this watch was received....I suspect it won't look new for long; that's ok though because I got it to use in the field.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Mid-60s Elgin for court today.










It now that I'm home, Orange Mako Week continues.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Kulprit said:


> Mid-60s Elgin for court today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you beat the charges!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> I hope you beat the charges!


Lol. I do my best to never be the one in trial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Carpenter field watch this evening


----------



## Bonanza (Dec 19, 2016)

Derkdiggler said:


> Other than not matching the description, what were your thoughts overall on the watch?
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It feels a touch big for my wrists. The bracelet is surprisingly nice for this price point. Some of the tritium markers are not perfectly aligned. Doesn't feel as nice as my Chinese mechanical watches from Seagull or Beijing Watch. Overall, it's not a bad watch; I will use it for the movie theater.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels

*







_


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MKII Paradive Gen 3.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

PRG 270:


----------



## Peytoje (Sep 4, 2017)

Fitbit date and time are way off... Haha.

One to count steps and compete with my wife.. which I'm losing by the way. The other as a nice reliable timepiece









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Was wearing this...







until this turned up in the mail.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

PAM 29 with the big buckle

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Trusty Timex










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

1980 Timex automatic




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Trying to stay with the same watch for at least 3 days, so final day for this one.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The week of orange Mako continues, now with more orange!










It's like a little bit of summer on this drizzly December morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Armida for a day full of meetings...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

While we are on an Orange theme.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Chilly morning here in LA...


----------



## Teufel Hunden (Apr 2, 2017)

I have a little orange on mine to throw in.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Timex Weekender Chrono. Replaced the stock crystal with a high dome acrylic.










Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Baltic Bicompax Blue gilt dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne MS17 on Hirsch Pure tonight


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Tomorrow's watch on for tonight too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Murdered out Nodus Trieste - black PVD case on a black Archer NATO w/black PVD hardware.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Seiko snk80x mod on a home made football leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Here is one I have been wearing for a little while now:


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Good morning from mideast.









Pardon my English.

Cheers.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 *








_


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

Junghans Max Bill 34mm for sundown in Mesa, AZ today


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen Time-Track Ana-Digi from 1982









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

ivotedale said:


> View attachment 12710967
> 
> Junghans Max Bill 34mm for sundown in Mesa, AZ today


Lovely strap combo sir! Very classy.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Volmax Sturmanskie 3133









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The oranger my watch gets, the worse the weather gets.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

New black Friday blue strap for the E.H.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Military 300








​


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

1978 Timex of mysterious origins...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

40mm DH1970 in rubber...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Just look at that Dial


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

My 100th post


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Black cat Blur Seiko.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Just got my Evant Tropic Bronze in green dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Orange Mako week is interrupted by this Hamilton today while I figure out how the Orient is managing to bend time and space.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mako USA II on BluSharkStraps 2-piece Kwick Change nylon strap


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Citizen 1987 diver on brown suede strap. Better value than a Seiko IMHO, at least you got hand winding here









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seem to be able to access all threads now except two, '***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 3 +++' and 'Leather strap on a Diver...got any?'. I can only access them if I'm not logged in. If I'm logged in all I get is...


----------



## igureta (Oct 28, 2012)

Pagani Design meca-quartz. Best 40 euro ever.









Enviado desde mi Moto C Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

1975 hand-wind Timex on a 1981 Hamburger Helper "Helping Hand" quartz clock.


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

househalfman said:


>


Nice looking on mesh

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Switched the black NATO strap to a tan leather which works better for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas Harbormaster Gennaker on Horween leather.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Military Scout Khaki


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

For tonight and tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1976 Seiko DX 17 Jewel Automatic *








_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369







​


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKL23:


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

WFH today.









Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

This one was all polished, so consequently didn't get worn much. I went ahead and gave it a brushed finished except the bezel. Really pleased with the result.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Nautica


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ceramica Shark Mod








​


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Desk diving









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

This is NOT typical December Georgia weather!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Yeah, mixing pink and orange is an unforgivable faux pas, but Orange Mako Week had resumed, so what's a guy supposed to do? New (old) perlon strap today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## blueboy85 (Nov 7, 2013)

Y&B Brissac on rose gold mesh


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dan Henry 1968


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Sporting my t-navigator on a leather.









Pardon my English.

Cheers.


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Davo_Aus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That brand name is the worst pun ever... 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Wimads said:


> That brand name is the worst pun ever...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Bloody oath mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Davo_Aus said:


> Bloody oath mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, had to google your Aussie slang 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 On Black Bracelet








​


----------



## Valis (Mar 5, 2011)

Desk diving the old Seastar today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

My own project! The Long Beach Chronograph

Follow me on instagram https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Modded Orient Mako



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

semi vintage Bulova

20171209_114042 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Bravo Mike 8180


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

An aviator strap on a diver ... well I never.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Tigers...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

Because it finally showed up today...


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

In the park with my kids


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

SNK809 on a lake house leathers strap


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex New England


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Seiko mod I finished. Have about $25 in it including strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Playing with one of my Balls today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

1950s Landeron 48 chronograph from Hyde Park Jewelers (NYC importer and distributer)









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Carpenter M12










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

70s Timex with no quickset on date so screw it. Its gonna be the 26th today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Frosty medium blast


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

On my way to DJ an XMas party. Thought I'd go with some festive gold









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Manchester Watch Works Beluga Ascent


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

There's a song about a little Red Corvette but what about blue Citizens?


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

New Swatch x Hodinkee Vintage 84 Sistem51 here in Phoenix


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Snowbound, staying in sunday today. So im wearing a watch I dont really wear. Its lovely looking, and for £40, looks really good. 
I think the movement is some variation on the st16. Its been reliable so far, but loses about 30 secs a day, as much as I've checked it to know.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> MWC 300m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, my only gripe, it says Military on the dial but has a Submariner bezel. It really needs that 60 minute bezel. Minor gripe, still a nice watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna and ToxicNato.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Rhorya said:


> Nice, my only gripe, it says Military on the dial but has a Submariner bezel. It really needs that 60 minute bezel. Minor gripe, still a nice watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I agreed a 60 minute bezel would looks better. I will try to find this...

Tapawatch


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Battling a head cold.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm feeling this today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Lazy Sunday afternoon









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## isaiahthomas (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K Automatic

*







_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W






​


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Back with my mako









Pardon my English.

Cheers.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Filson x shinola diver









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

This again today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Orange Mako gets an encore while I test my mad regulating skillz










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Work day.









Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Ventus Mori Brass today.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

The "Lunar Watch".









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Day 3 for the chronograph. Swapped it out briefly with a diver for some yard work and feeding the chickens









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart Triton








​


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Nodus Trieste


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

90s Timex chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Glycine Combat6 vintage field Watch


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Combat Camper


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E






​


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning Tuesday. Seiko SARB017 Alpinist


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton.


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Dracula on nordic blue nato









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Forgot to take my "bed/shower" watch off this morning before leaving for work, so now I'll be the dork in court with two watches.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy on vintage of canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Touque,jacket,gloves and my Scurfa on this snowy Tuesday.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## JU1C380X (Jan 4, 2012)

Timex for the first real snow fall of the year.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Taken a little while ago-- but the nice thing with the no-date is that I could say that about a pic I took last year ;-)

(and no, it's not mandatory coat weather now-- Winter has been fickle.)


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Rolex GMT on Jubilee. Dressing in layers today. Cold as a mouse's tit. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen2 (May 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this NFW Shumate an hour ago... We are supposed to got 12'' of snow the next 24 hours.








​


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Aramar Long Beach Panda Dial Racing Chronograph


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

My Parnis ceramic bezel GMT:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0*
















_


----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

castlk said:


> _*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful watch..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Wearing this evening a Marathon gpm


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9010-52E






​


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

Finals week is when I don't even bother setting the date on my watch.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Seiko turtle









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

My latest acquisition...









Pardon my English.

Cheers.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I really want to move onto something else, but this watch will not go softly into the night (i.e., won't be regulated without a fight), so on my wrist it remains until I can finally tame this beast (or it devours me).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sporting my Pelagos for hump day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

Archimede!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Just an Swiss Accutron

How about u?


----------



## SBUBandit (May 2, 2017)

Don't want to get my hand slapped, so no picture, but today I am wearing my "Faux"lex Submariner as I like to call it. Its the only replica I own. Its not a great likeness, maybe not even a good likeness, and its gaudy as hell (I don't typically like ANY gold on a watch, this one is all gold, with blue face, blue bezel) It was, however found amongst my wife's grandfather's things after his passing, so once in a while I show it some love.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper








​


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

39mm OVM...


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Almost home time.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Invicta Quartz beater sans name on the dial for my blue collar work in a Bond nato today. I'm scheming to possibly try to squeeze a 515-24h (Swiss quartz gmt) movement into the space of the 705 that's in there. I think I'd have to make space above the crown by sanding the bottom of the rehaut because of the different dimensions of the movements. We'll see.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Steinhart today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Mod Watch Wednesday


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

dlee525 said:


> Steinhart today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice watch

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Orient Mako


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Aramar Long Beach Racing Chrono









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Artix Date:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20171213_170343 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Hashtag Tag # 🤣









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Android Decoy:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Office day today. I've had this one on the wrist for nearly two weeks. REALLY hoping I've finally hit the sweet spot on this regulation......my other watches are feeling unloved.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Oris 65 Topper Limited Edition

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Mido Ocean Star Titanium.
It has been a while, so the day & date needed to be moved forward one.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m








​


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Feeling blue today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

For what this watch costs, you get a lot of watch. Very comfortable, and its heavy, which I like.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Didn't notice that the pip is not at twelve.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

CW Trident Pro, 43mm, lug to lug 50.5mm on a 6.5" wrist!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Seiko Monaco


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic

*







_


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

A fun little Berco I picked up at a thrift shop for $1.00.
Worked the case and crystal a bit with a Cape Cod Cloth and Polywatch.
Runs like a champ and keeps near perfect time!
Put it on an $8.00 strap from Walmart...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

This today...









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

This is the "affordable" wrur right?


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I've tried a number of different straps on this watch the last two weeks but nothing really clicked. Last night I decided to put it on a junk bracelet I had in my big box o' watch stuff and I think I've finally found a winner! Not *this* bracelet, of course, since it's garbage and tapers far too much, but I definitely think SS is what it took for me to finally bond with this watch.

So now the hunt begins for a factory Orient bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Stil the filson for me









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Can't take this off my wrist


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

Ball Nightbreaker


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

jametoo said:


> Ball Nightbreaker


Better than a night ball-breaker


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

For a watch that costs less than $200, I can't tell you how impressed I am.


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## Nikoparent (Dec 12, 2017)

Lots of great watches on this thread!

Mine today - Seiko Lord Marvel 36000


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Date wheel matches the dial today:


----------



## SBUBandit (May 2, 2017)

One of my favorites, and easily the one I wear the most. Love the steel gray and the turned striping on the dial. On a side note, no lume at all except the pip above 12 on the bezel. So in the dark, the best you can hope for is being able to tell if your watch is on correctly.


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

This I picked up this Spinnaker in a trade. I've never liked Daphine hands on a dive watch so I swapped them out with a set of PO style hands from Yobokies. Looks much better in my eyes, and easier to distinguish the minute and hour hands. The PO hands are like Daphine hands with arrow heads on them, so it kept the same look.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I wouldn't mind a fitted rubber strap on my 39mm OVM but this tropic one from Nodus doesn't look too shabby either.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Camper.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

New arrival.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the blue Orient Ray II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Blue Friday!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Watching my 5 year old dominate at halo. Yes, I'm a good dad


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm wearing my Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L again. I really like this watch. It is super-busy, but I like the yellow and blue accents and the fact that it is a Blue Angels tribute.






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX009:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

A watch can take you "BACKTOTHEFUTURE" in time!


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Timex Red Ball Diver with screw down crown:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Soon to be modded 8826 on $5 Fossil strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tradition Stellaris



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven On Vintage Leather


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Saturday watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

anrex said:


> View attachment 12736125


Cocktail... Such a classy watch, at a very good price point... It has a Grand Seiko look that I love...

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Earlier today... big burger, tiny watch.









Longines manual-wind 32mm "boy size" dress watch pictured with a Super Duper Burger in San Francisco.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels for Today

*







_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

New arrival:


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Helgray Silverstone Green






​


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Seiko Shogun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Lazy Sunday afternoon.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Lanco Chronograph








​


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

I was going to mod it but it grew on me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Harding Jetstream


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

ZM-73 said:


> Harding Jetstream
> View attachment 12738565


My Jetstream Flyboy says "Hi'".









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

5 days in a row now...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the Orient Flight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the Dan Henry 1970 all morning


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Brooklyn, NY









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bronze Skindiver


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Zodiac









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

My Casio beater


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

kurt1962 said:


> My Jetstream Flyboy says "Hi'".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi back! New watch? Congrats |>


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

Visiting Shenzhen, China with my modest Sarb033.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Military Watch Company 300M


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tygr1 (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Work watch.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova for today


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Owning a Kinetic as part of a collection is like having a naughty child. Here's my best behaved one.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Why bother with a homage!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Weekender Chrono on Waterbury strap:


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

My new HMT Kohinoor.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Last addition of the year


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Photo taken a few hours ago of my solid silver (885) cased 1976 Seiko Chariot 2220-3580.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

This is the bracelet model and I can confirm strap rubs a little but it looks great and wears super comfortable.


----------



## astrum3d (Oct 14, 2017)

Invicta quartz, baby! Haters and elitists can complain all they want, 'cause I'm rocking it in SM. Santa Monica Pier in the distance.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Arrived today, Sammy SRPC07


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Carpenter Field Watch


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Time to rock 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

My only and beloved quartz.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Casio Edifice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Peach on the menu








Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

astrum3d said:


> Invicta quartz, baby! Haters and elitists can complain all they want, 'cause I'm rocking it in SM. Santa Monica Pier in the distance.


Looks like you cleaned up the dial and swapped hands. I'm working on a quartz mod for my 9307

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

I was so rushed this AM that I forgot my wedding band and watch! I never do that! It feels really weird not having a watch on.....


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Lunch time.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Damasko on IWC Alligator w/ Factory Damest buckle


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

By order of the Peaky Blinders.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Daria0608 (Dec 12, 2017)

My seamaster


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Had to get another shot...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Certina DS-1


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Third day wearing this. I always forget how unutterably cool this Laco is.


----------



## Nikoparent (Dec 12, 2017)

Seiko Baby Tuna - SRPA83


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Jimmy C said:


> I was so rushed this AM that I forgot my wedding band and watch! I never do that! It feels really weird not having a watch on.....
> 
> View attachment 12743199


I'm getting triggered!! The blatant nakedness of a wrist is something no one should be forced to witness in a modern civilized society!! Good God Man cover that with something! There are women and children present!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0*
















_


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Elliot Havok quarter century.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

My Seiko 5 mod, to look like a Sinn


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X 241723.1






​


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Rare Seiko 7002-7001 J


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Classic today









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Seiko Sumo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Walked out of the house wearing this guy (since we're barely halfway through his week)...










...but as I was leaving I had an unexpected (at least with regard to date of arrival) package from HK on my front porch. So now that I'm at my desk I'm sporting this bad boy.










I must say Dagaz did a wonderful job with these and I'm glad I pounced on the "last" (?) one. I'll wear this one around the office a bit before heading to court, but I've committed to one watch per week so the Airman will be back on the wrist within the hour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1 SE on Toshi storm grey leather..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage '70's Seiko 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

SBDC051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Manchester Watch Works Beluga on its bracelet today. I'm psyched as I started the day this morning by ordering what may be my last get of 2017... 
It should land form the UK by The Weekend 

B


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Certina DS1


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Christopher Ward & black coffee.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

abujordan said:


> Christopher Ward & black coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed that I didn't have gmt set since the time change & fixed it.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

OM gen II.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Big Eye.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

So I've changed over to my custom made Zenton M45 Destro, with a top grade eta 2824-2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

Orient "Wheelie"...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Enduro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Still on today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 with just another Seiko.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BMore04 (Dec 20, 2017)

I love this watch.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Glycine Airman


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Seikos rule (my photo skills don't)!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A cold day with the Irreantum Magellan








​


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Last day of the work week for me. Passing the time with my Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor III.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Ugh, why is it only Thursday?

Anyway, Glycine Week as been preempted by Dagaz week. I'm loving this watch so far. Today it's in an MN-esque NATO, partly because I'm trying to decide whether I want to get a proper MN strap and partly because I have so few 20mm straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer GMT


----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Put the blue band on today.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Wrong date, I know.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Roadking1102 said:


> SBDC051


Hi sister !!










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Gigandet Speed Timer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Victorinox swiss army auto chrono









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

New domed sapphire, but doesn't show well in these night shots. I'll post some decent daylight pics when i get a chance.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 12748999
> 
> 
> View attachment 12749007


Nice.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Waiting for my wife's Order of the Eastern Star Christmas party to start.









Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## SGreen (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks massdrop- just arrived. $160 for a sxk007, on a cheapestnato mil green +black Zulu strap. Loving the look.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikoparent (Dec 12, 2017)

Seiko Fifty Five Fathoms









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My Steinhart MAXI LE Vintage Military upstaged by a great book.

Sent by Morse Code, the original Tapatalk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sumo day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Which one?









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Kazimon 1500


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A rare and beautiful beast!!

Always wanted the Bronze cased version, but never managed to find one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Last day of work before Christmas; penultimate day of work for 2017.










Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun + Drunkartstrap.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not that keen on open hearts says I. Yeah right.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon 








​


----------



## BMore04 (Dec 20, 2017)

Two days in a row!!!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Loving my OVM39 on this leather strap...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SARB033:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Cat?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Seiko 5 w/ blue dial.

My gym beater.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate








​


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Seiko LE









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Casio EF503 again today.




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Prototype Aramar Long Beach (now on Kickstarter btw) and a nice Dutch craft beer, Saint Christoffel W-IPA









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

This cheap nato strap has no business being this high-quality!


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

A selection from the last days...


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

sal4 said:


> Seiko SNZG13J1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hoping for this one as my tool watch for Christmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

OVM new 42mm. Baby duty today! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

kurt1962 said:


> I'm hoping for this one as my tool watch for Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you get it! It's my only Seiko 5 and I like it a lot. Easy dial to read and strong lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

IMG_9518 by Gary Granger, on Flickr


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317 on a Hirsch Liberty strap






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III for Christmas Eve
*







_


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

On nylon today


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kids 5h30 am wake up to check their Christmas gifts from yesterday night... 








​


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Last minute Xmas shopping...

With my Xmas Rolex... 

Which arrived yesterday... 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Tried to take a zoom shot of my GMT and by my standards it came out fairly well (remember when it comes to photography and me the bar is set very low)


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

May you all have a happy and enjoyable holiday season. I will see you all in the new year.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

It's a white Christmas eve!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Same as yesterday.


Me too









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I was wearing this earlier...










I'm on my second one now...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Bulova Accutron Gemini for Today

*














_


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

My blue beauty


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Happy Christmas everyone. Wearing my dressy cocktail today, lets hope I dont spill any 'cocktails' on it. Ho Ho Ho


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all of you guys! Enjoy every moments!








​


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Merry Christmas from the Scottish Highlands.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Merry Merry!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Merry Christmas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Christmas watch!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II. Merry Christmas to everyone today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a Merry,Happy Christmas.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Feliz Navidad!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

This year Santa brought me pneumonia for Christmas, but I shall persevere! Merry Christmas everyone!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Azores

Merry Christmas people!









New travel-sized Tapatalk is more discrete, and fits in your pocket without that embarrassing bulge.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

New Oris rectangular. Merry Christmas!









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Feliz Navidad


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled AT8124-91L on a blue Filson canvas strap







​


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Airborne 44









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic

*







_


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Summer in 











"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

This for the morning, maybe longer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Right now, what I think is the most gorgeous watch I've got (at the moment) because of the watch/strap combination. And, OMG, I actually got a picture where you can see part of the word "EVEREST" on the face. Love my SMITHS EVEREST--just solid class.









On a genuine crocodile strap that is shiny and fabulous. Makes me like to just look at the watch--that's a plus.















Don't you hate it when that last missionary you ate had a peanut butter sandwich in his pocket?









Have a happy holidays and enjoy the last few days of this year. Do be kind.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

IMO the best looking of the Bambinos.


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sixty five









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

SNZG again...and for a while I think.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Ternos









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sadice (Dec 13, 2017)

.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikoparent (Dec 12, 2017)

Seiko SARB83 PADI special edition









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 502Somm (Dec 26, 2017)

Invicta 8926OB.


----------



## jedaxel (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello from Kota Kinabalu! Getting that 10:08 shot with my Seiko SNDH11P1


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

GMT on Jubilee.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

502Somm said:


> Invicta 8926OB.


Staying stock, or are you gonna mod it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartiR (Jan 20, 2015)

It was a Longines day for me.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

️









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude... Are you a skinny giant? 

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Dude... Are you a skinny giant?
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
> -peejaydoubleyou


No, rather fat  just a bad shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Ocean 7 titanium on a black NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Casio lineage









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Diver 65 inbetween years 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## tgroadster (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 SE on leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The bad news? I'm in the office today.

The better news? There are only three of us here today, so it's quiet and relaxing.

The best news? It's my last day of work for 2017!

Still wearing my Benrus-from-another-mother.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Glycine Combat 6


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod








​


----------



## asimeonov (Nov 20, 2017)

First post here, featuring my beloved Certina DS Podium:


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

On a plane









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Sub zero f day for me. Plastic case and a nato









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 for this one. Running at +4.5 s/d. Hard to beat the value of the SKX's.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Mercer airfoil on a black shell cordovan strap...


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Dude.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Omega 300SMP









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Afternoon switch. Just got the BOR bracelet, which is the perfect match for the Blumo.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> Day 3 for this one. Running at +4.5 s/d. Hard to beat the value of the SKX's.


I'm thinking of picking one of these up right now. The great deal on 8926obs has me spoiled, price wise. An nh35 200m diver for $55 has me feel I'm not getting as much bang for buck with the skx. Decisions, decisions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZuluTimeAlpha (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm wearing Victorinox Chrono Classic on a leather aviator strap while I'm out and about for a walk today (it's been raining a bit, too!), along with a paracord survival bracelet which isn't necessary but I think looks pretty cool.


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I'm thinking of picking one of these up right now. The great deal on 8926obs has me spoiled, price wise. An nh35 200m diver for $55 has me feel I'm not getting as much bang for buck with the skx. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't hesitate to get the SKX007/009. I also have an 8926OB and they are very different watches. I upgraded the SKX with a Super Jubilee bracelet. The SKX is one of my favorites to wear.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I'm thinking of picking one of these up right now. The great deal on 8926obs has me spoiled, price wise. An nh35 200m diver for $55 has me feel I'm not getting as much bang for buck with the skx. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't hesitate to get the SKX007/009. I also have an 8926OB and they are very different watches. I upgraded the SKX with a Super Jubilee bracelet. The SKX is one of my favorites to wear.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

My holiday watch


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Have my Wancher Ranger II on at the moment...


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale LE Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Just strapped this on for today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Building my Metal Earth  Lunar Rover model and it's day three with my SNZG13. This could be my "forever" watch.

Sent from my iPhone using







Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Prototype Aramar Long Beach


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Bling today.









As another user put it, "the price to fun ratio is off the charts!"

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tippinglibra (Dec 28, 2017)

Not a right now pic but this. More fun than my usual seiko.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Nice beater, bad wait









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

sal4 said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to get the SKX007/009. I also have an 8926OB and they are very different watches. I upgraded the SKX with a Super Jubilee bracelet. The SKX is one of my favorites to wear.


Crap. Now which one should I get?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)

This one...





I wore it now 3x already since it arrived, changed to my Speedmaster and Steinhart in between, but it's honestly pretty damn good for the buck!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Trident GMT 38mm:


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Friday workout with this hunk of metal 









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

A little Seiko Mod action this morning.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Three-peat for this one.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The weather forecast said to expect brief sunny spells and boy was it brief or what?


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

The old faithful, Combat 6 today.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JU1C380X (Jan 4, 2012)

My new Panda









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Switched to the Squale Camo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)

Casual Friday at the office.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Sold all my dress watches so I'm dressing up the Moon Watch for this wedding. ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12764923


That is a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Ventus Mori Brass on a black nato strap...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#T-Navigator














*


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Still stuck at Legoland









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Snk mod on and olive Zulu.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4302​


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ballin









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Rhorya said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


... JDD?

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)

Again the Tevise...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> ... JDD?
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
> -peejaydoubleyou


Yes! Yes it is. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Vostok 119









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod On Canvas








​


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Aramar Long Beach Prototype


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

xPost from small wrist and my IG

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Disney today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Perfect morning. Snow ❄ blowing finished, pecan oatmeal and coffee done and my black lab cuddled up asleep on my lap. 5 day in a row for new Seiko SNZG13. I haven't worn the same watch for this long in decades.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Going to go with my custom PVD destro Zenton M45 today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Snk mod on and olive Zulu.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love me a snack.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Purple birthday band came early!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

kurt1962 said:


> Perfect morning. Snow ❄ blowing finished, pecan oatmeal and coffee done and my black lab cuddled up asleep on my lap. 5 day in a row for new Seiko SNZG13. I haven't worn the same watch for this long in decades.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, the Seiko SNZG13 is a great watch - I enjoy mine a lot.

I also have a Black Lab (named Ellie).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Geckota C2 Aviator on the (mostly Green sometimes brown, in other words I love it) Jungle ToxicNato Shiznit...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B3 carbon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Love this watch.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Changed to my OVM39 on the excellent Jungle ToxicNato Shiznit...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241724.1








​


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

MuckyMark said:


>


I wish I had picked one of these up a while back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K

*







_


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Happy NYE everyone 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Thaw in the woods this lunchtime.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod








​


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Sushi time with the Aramar Long Beach Racing Chronograph


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

What one feature most attracted you to the Tissot Luxury Sticky?
Well...


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

6 days in a row? Yes!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Rhorya said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Clean and simple.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikoparent (Dec 12, 2017)

Seiko Fifty Five Fathoms mod on BradyStraps Sailcloth black on black (SNZH53 base watch with Yobokies dial+bezel)









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

$.50 timex on $30 strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I wish I had picked one of these up a while back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Someguy4747 (Dec 14, 2016)

Loving my Victorinox Airboss on the grey leather strap I got for Christmas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

A well-worn Citizen NY0040 on a desert sand Zulu. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

No better way to end the year with my 40mm DH1970 on a Grey leather nato...


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Watching the Niners play while having a beer, need a break on my vacation after three days of amusement parks









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

TCM'S El Alamein.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pegasus


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Counting down the old into the new. HAPPY &#55357;&#56836; NEW YEAR EVERYONE!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels

*







_


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Winning season, but no playoffs.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Rang in the new year with the family.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

One of my Sharkey's today!


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Going with my vintage Vantage 21 jewel for day one 2018:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Happy New Year to Everyone Health and Happiness!
*







​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Christmas decor and Santa going back in the box until next year.


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

BFK









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Starting the year with the OVM39 still on the ToxicNato Shiznit...


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Seiko SNKM97.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241656 on a black leather strap​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_







_


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

A very affordable Seiko 5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
> -peejaydoubleyou


This is an interesting watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#T-Navigator







*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Desk diving today


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Another week until I'm back to work 









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

0℉ outside this morning. WTF!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

0 degrees? You've got me beat by 9.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Go blue Ray!


----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)

This bargain thing (some say, it is a MVMT in disguise...)


----------



## SBUBandit (May 2, 2017)

New UWOOD wooden watch. I can't believe how light it is. Completely forget its there.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

B3 Carbon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CantTellTime (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Peytoje (Sep 4, 2017)

An absolute Gem! A fairly rare watch that has been in my family for 4 generation's.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## CantTellTime (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Snk on cheapestnatostrap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

My custom Vostok Amphibia.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IronHorseWar (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Armida A2


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Sporting my Airfoil on this nice Haveston nato strap...


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Been a while since I've put this on









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## Deep Black (Jun 16, 2017)

Seconds hand is the Enterprise orbiting


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

2019 waveceptor found used for $35.00...changed the small bracelet for a leather strap...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Junkers


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

T-Navigator


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## asimeonov (Nov 20, 2017)

Just arrived, the Phoibos PX002C:







Amazing quality for the $119 it costs!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 300M








​


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SBUBandit (May 2, 2017)

Just doing my daily part to drag this thread back into the affordable section a bit. Here's my lovely new Timex Expedition. I like the look of the black case with the off white dial.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Haven't worn this in a while. Trying to determine which watches stay and which ones go in the coming purge.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

Casio EFR-545 on brown NATO:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I love simple dials.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Dat blue... NTH Antilles on stock Tropic rubber strap.










New travel-sized Tapatalk is more discrete, and fits in your pocket without that embarrassing bulge.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parnis vintage diver today. A great value. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
> -peejaydoubleyou


Excuse me?! Any more details on this would be much appreciated! Great piece!!

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

sal4 said:


> Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

larand said:


> Seiko SNKM97.


This is such a great looking watch! The strap looks great with it too.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

cmann_97 said:


> B3 Carbon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puuuuurrdy!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

It seems to run fast. I had to set it back 9 minutes, but not sure how long it sat on the winder. It may have been a month?










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

abujordan said:


> This is such a great looking watch! The strap looks great with it too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's the Woodland strap from Crown & Buckle (currently unavailable, alas). I love the way the orange tones in the leather set off the green face and accentuate the orange second hand.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E​


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Late upload but wore this today...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Oilers Fan said:


> This is an interesting watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Moonwalker...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Excuse me?! Any more details on this would be much appreciated! Great piece!!
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Moonwalker









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos to weather the storm ❄❄❄❄









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Happy New Year!!

I hope everyone had an enjoyable holiday season. Here's to a great 2018!

Unfortunately no new watches for the new year. Wearing this old faithful on new strap.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

It's hard to capture the deep emerald green of this Timex dial.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

This may be my most accurate watch.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

MWW Equinox automatic


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Snk mod on a leather strap I made from a football.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Helm


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

We're honeymooners.









A little office lume.


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300​


----------



## SGreen (Sep 12, 2017)

Black and green formal









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Evening switch









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Flight on gray perlon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Excuse me?! Any more details on this would be much appreciated! Great piece!!
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.




"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

My first Horween... :-D


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

fliegerchrono said:


> Aramar Long Beach Prototype
> View attachment 12766787


Nice! I never saw this one, I had a Aramar in the past and loved the quality for the price. This Chrono runs with Automatic movement?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marc & Sons Sub







​


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Back to my OVM39 on a ToxicNato Shiznit today...


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Bronze Helson 45 with Swiss movement - hands down my favorite watch ever....


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Happy Friday with my U1 SE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Fortis


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Mk III









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New rallye strap for my CITIZEN diver...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Taking a snooze on an impromptu vacation day. Whoo, another 3 day weekend!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12782539


Do you actually wear these or just ball them up for a photo? Asking for a friend.... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Trying out my new Barton leather straps from M2M purchase.




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Aevig Corvid


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

I've been out of the community for a while but looks like I'm back. 
This is the first new (new to me) watch I've got in a long time. 
I got a really great deal on it and so far I really like it. Have a great weekend everyone.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Have a good weekend everyone.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

Aeromarine Seawolf Avenger. Have A Fantastic Weekend Everyone!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm wearing my Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300 again today. I really like this watch. It's very different from all my other watches and 
I like the black ice PVD coating and digital/analogue display.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Rickstar (Jan 6, 2018)

Currently my one and only, awaiting 2 deliveries, but this placeholder makes me happy


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12784397


So you do have a wrist!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parnis vintage diver on new-to-me Barton leather.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Mesh


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dan Henry 1968


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Still on today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Oops.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Saturday dog walk.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

The BULOVA Snorkel II is a crazy-good watch for the money. +~-10 seconds per year, an excellent and unique bracelet, 200m WR and it looks great.

I even love the font BULOVA chose for the date wheel.

It could, however, stand to be smaller. Dammit, BULOVA, start making watches for regular-sized people again!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I was wearing my Mercer Airfoil today on an Admiralty Grey ToxicNato Shiznit...



















...until I took delivery of my 36mm Glycine Combat 6. Does this qualify as a Pilot? Or is it more of a Field/Military?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)

In the morning this one:





And to work this one:


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Mako USA I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III for Today

*







_


----------



## jam.on.it (Jun 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parnis vintage inspired diver on Barton leather again today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

@antoniswatches


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

If a was a perfectionist the black bit on the day display would bother me more. Can't decide if it's getting worse though.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

My Extraterrestrial


----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wearing it the first time to work today and despite the larger diameter size it's actually super comfortable and leight weight too. Want to see if the band is going to get a bit softer over time. Keeps time ok so far and readability is ok as long as there is sufficient light (office environment).

And for just Dollar 4.99 it's a super bargain.

cheers and Happy Sunday.


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

Sunday best


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the Orient Mako USA I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Sunday. Happy Christmas to all Orthodox Christians.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

on new strap


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

RedLine on NATO for today.

Have a great day.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Switched to the skx009 on original jubilee for cooking supper. Had to put it back on this bracelet after readin Jason Heaton's article on HODINKEE.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

36mm Glycine Combat 6...


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Switched to this for tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I've been trolling the Citizen Nighthawk appreciation thread for the past two days so I decided to wear my other Nighthawk today: Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E​


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## HayWayne (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051 RedRockstrap Black canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PolWatch Vintage Diver on Perlon








​


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

New one in the family. Been a year I've been meaning to buy this. But every time I've got the cash, there's something else that's too much of a bargain too miss. So really pleased to finally have it.
Got charged £75 import charge. Thats twice what I've ever been charged before. Even for more expensive watches. 
Like it though. Pleased I got the bracelet version, although I'm fairly sure it'll be seen on some leather, straps/nato, soon.














Being used to divers, the slimness is refreshing.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Enjoying a day off and switched up strap on my 16 year old Wenger Swiss Military to the new-to-me brown Barton leather.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam.on.it (Jun 12, 2017)

Arrived yesterday. Liking it so far.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Blue Monday with the Halios Seaforth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Definitely a "play with my watches" day. Switched straps and bracelets then a little photo shoot.









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Aramar Long Beach









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Hammy ...









But got up this morning and poked around in my shoebox of old watches and decided to crank this one up ... it's been about 7 hours and so far keeping pretty good time ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

Blackout









Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical on Honey Leather

*







_


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

1980s Bulova auto Super Seville day/date 36mm bought NOS in Japan for $80 (removed bracelet and installed this distressed leather)
front dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Here's mine. Great watch.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I HAD to take my calipers out to see if this is really a 36mm (it is) since it feels more like a 38 or 39. Love it!


----------



## jam.on.it (Jun 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

This...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Back to work.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m 








​


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lotusage (Dec 25, 2016)

Wenger battalion pilot 7219x


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival, but I'm still in decision mode.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Like 59 I can't decide on the strap colour for my new 053. All I know is that I don't want the OEM rubber and do want a Nato instead.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Another lovey day in Seattle


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

To "celebrate" the Mercer Durham preorder which opened this morning, I wore my Airfoil today...


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Harding Jetstream Flyboy today.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Little ol' classic.


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

On the road all week for "spy training", so I'm sporting my travel watch.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Christmas Gift from the Wife. Love this Orient Mako USA II with blue dial.


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

A gift from my mom (dive shop owner & instructor) more than 32 years ago. Parts are no longer available, so not safe in water but it still works & keeps accurate time.

I recall wearing this in the mid 1980's and people commenting that it was big.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Little ol' classic.
> 
> View attachment 12793701


Simple and classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

All day and all night.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Primo Chronograph CA0467-11H​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

Armida A1 Brass on Red Rock Straps canvas...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seiko at work:


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Island Watch


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

I received this as a gift 10 years ago; the Stührling Regatta Endeavor. For someone to know me well enough to buy me a watch makes it special.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## seikholic094 (Aug 13, 2017)

Seiko 7006-6039


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051 on bracelet today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sometimes it's not love at first sight, so I'll have to date this one for a week to see if we can continue the relationship or not.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Sometimes it's not love at first sight, so I'll have to date this one for a week to see if we can continue the relationship or not.


What don't you like about it??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> What don't you like about it??


I don't dislike it and it's a gorgeous blue, but I was just surprised I didn't immediately fall for it like I've done with the other Seikos when I first got them. Maybe my last purchase of the MM300 spoiled me.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Russian RCHZ "Patriot"


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster. I still enjoy this watch as much today as when I first purchased it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Great watch. Check the second hand vs time. Is and I have only reset it 3 time in 3 yrs. JAN 1st I reset every watch to see how it fairs. It was only 4 seconds off at the end of the yr. My cheapest Citizen and my most accurate to date. The only other watch as precise is my Octavio signature perpetual calendar.


----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)

Something I believe very few have seen:


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

seikholic094 said:


> Seiko 7006-6039


Cool! Never seen that. Funky way of doing a calendar 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Shark Army "Monster".


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Wearing the grab and go Undone Killy Chrono for my last day of vaca. It's back to the real world tomorrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Someguy4747 (Dec 14, 2016)

My new Oris Big Crown ProPilot Date on the way back from lunch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Blue Samurai.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L








​


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)

kurt1962 said:


> All day and all night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful piece I like the simple dial


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

New band for the Scuba Dude! Now i have to put the Urchin back on for the WPAC challenge.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

What watch is this? Very nice!


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Cougar17 said:


> What watch is this? Very nice!


Seiko Spirit, a.k.a. SARB033.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roddo (Dec 14, 2017)

Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 On Bracelet








​


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

Alpha Jump Hour Automatic Watch


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one's starting to grow on me.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This is the most expensive and the largest watch (43mm) in my collection right now, but it also has the best and most comfortable bracelet. I love this watch, but I am now saving for my first "unaffordable" watch, which will probably be an Omega Speedmaster. I may have to sell this watch when I am getting closer to my saving goal.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

mario puzo said:


> That's a beautiful piece I like the simple dial


It's become a favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

This just arrived today as a Christmas present. Most of our Christmas packages don't get here till a couple of weeks after the fact, but I'm happy anyway. Just love this Seiko solar diver in black and blue. Love the pointy hands that touch the minute markers and the bezel that clicks around so smoothly.









It came with a rubber strap that I swapped with this Barton, navy blue, smooth leather strap that really goes well with the blue of the watch.















This was a gift from my youngest son who really knows what will make his old man smile. Ya'll have a great day and be kind.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parnis vintage inspired diver on navy Barton leather nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberiot (Nov 19, 2017)

Preppy Thursday!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Russian Diver for Today. Have a good one.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Found matching strap and pants 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Roadking1102 said:


> Speedy today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strap details?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Squale 1521 on nylon


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Taking a trip and brought the Invicta because he's getting a BB makeover when I get back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

This is Vintage OD canvas from a panel marker bag. RedRockStraps
http://etsy.me/2DmN14H

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

My Hamilton Khaki mechanical


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241723.1








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III

*







_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hamilton Thin-O-Matic, 38mm:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Again for today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

A touch of red...









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Seiko today while traveling to a speaking engagement.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Orient Mako 1. My frist, my favorite, my precious


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Office closed and working from home. Here comes the ice and snow. TGIF!


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Askofu, I had you in my morning prayer. Wish you a full recovery.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 Domed 








​


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

New arrival- Seiko SKXA35. Will probably put it on a Super Jubilee bracelet eventually, but on the stock rubber for now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Tag Link Day Date


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Sex around the clock. ;-)


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Wearing my 40mm Brass SharkDiver today on this green Horween Chromexcel leather. You might think that this is too much green, you'd be wrong...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Stuck in airport hell.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmith6 (Jan 4, 2018)

my trusty timex ironman


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

I really like the color in this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

At the moment, my grail Gruppo Gamma on a new strap that was a Christmas present. Love the patina and everything else about this well-made watch. Officially, it's a Vanguard MkIII N18B in bronze. The double domed crystal means there will always be reflections.















The strap is a Dassani in thick, textured blue leather that looks and feels good. Of course, the buckle is engraved.















Have a delightful day and may it bring you blessings by the score. Do remember to be kind.


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Long weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

My one and only Seiko mod:


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Great watch for the money. The T100 Tritium is very bright in the dark so it's my night time go to sleep watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Weekend and no hard labor mean i can wear a less tough looking watch. Have a nice weekend, everyone.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Cobra & Waldmann


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Juggernaut II








​


----------



## Mkart31 (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Askofu said:


> At the moment, my grail Gruppo Gamma on a new strap that was a Christmas present. Love the patina and everything else about this well-made watch. Officially, it's a Vanguard MkIII N18B in bronze. The double domed crystal means there will always be reflections.
> 
> View attachment 12801811
> View attachment 12801813
> ...


That's a beautiful watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Invictaaaaaah










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

With no running seconds display I just had to listen for the tick to be sure this Steiny was running. :roll:


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Today, I am a basketball dad, girl scouts dad, kids play date dad, and more. My Spinnaker is going to drive around with me.


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Wearing my Mercer Airfoil on my new racing-style leather (stiff as f*ck but looks beautiful)...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sometimes I get why Seiko chose the hands they did.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Lots of people bad mouth Invicta but I have had better quality and reliability with their watches then I have ever had with Seiko, which everyone touts. I have 12 Invicta's and 3 Seikos. All 3 of the Seikos have gone bad and none of the invictas have given me any issues. Bought a Seiko Kinetic and within 6 months the batt/cap was dead and wouldn't charge. Have a Seiko movement in a wood watch and it didn't last a yr. Will never buy another Seiko again. Thing is Seiko, citizen and Invicta are all within the same basic price range too.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Marlin sez hey!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241656 on an aftermarket strap








​


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Sometimes I get why Seiko chose the hands they did.


That's it, you have fallen.No chance of getting this flip  enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Vostok


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> That's it, you have fallen.No chance of getting this flip  enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True dat


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki mechanical


----------



## mhonlumo.ngullie (Oct 9, 2017)

ARMADUK said:


> Tudor Prince Date 74034
> 
> View attachment 12422653


Wow.. Great looking watch.
Is it all stainless steel? And how much did u get it for.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels*








_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am wearing my Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241656 again today. The strap is very comfortable and I'm saving the excellent bracelet from scratches a little longer.








​


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Good morning and good night peeps.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

I posted a special thread yesterday about this watch with its OEM strap. Today, I posted on WRUW the same watch with the same OEM strap, but I am so weak. I had this Horween Chromexcel leather strap from B and R that was just screaming at me to mate it with my new Hamilton Navy Pioneer. I gave in, but in my defense, this looks freaking fantastic. It feels so wonderful, too, just like all my Horween Chromexcel straps, full of natural oils and thick yet very supple. Love the watch (a gift from my oldest son) love it on this strap.









These H/C straps are the Cadillacs of watch straps IMHO and wear so comfortably and solidly. Rugged, tough, good looking, and really supple. What's not to love? No engraved buckle, but it's a cool buckle anyway.















I'm afraid the OEM strap's gonna stay in the drawer for quite some time. Have a great day. It's pretty cold here in equatorial Africa (got down to 68F last night). Even our long-haired Tibetan Terrier wanted a blanket.









Wear whatever you watch you're loving today proudly--and don't forget to be kind.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Final Frogman for coffee day


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Wearing my new Unimatic Modello Due U2-B today.

Arrived last week, always had the plan to remove the sandblasted finish and brush finish it instead... but gave it a polish last night ready for a new round of brushing and I'm kinda digging the shiny polished look for now!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dievas Zeta








​


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

36mm Glycine Combat 6 on the Shiznit nato...


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Switched over to my Deep Blue Ocean Diver, hard to take a picture when my cat is demanding my attention.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JFOX (Jan 8, 2018)

A REAL GENUINE Sea Urchin. Not the "K" fakes made in Malaysia.


----------



## ahmedalwan (Apr 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

First arrival of 2018... the Evant Tropic Blue Fume Dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am wearing my Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369 today. I haven't worn it for a while and the power reserve is down, so I'll wear it and charge it up. This is my go-to watch for swimming, but it's been so cold recently I haven't been swimming.​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Trident GMT 38mm:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Still with my only white dial


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

Debert 41mm Seamaster 300 Spectre.......


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> This one's starting to grow on me.


To me, it's almost love at first sight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen 2100 Titanium


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Lunch time here according to my Landeron 48 chronograph









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing the Origin Watch Co field Watch on a terra DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Cheers. B


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Bulova Accutron II 97B128.

It's advertised as a women's watch (because of the white strap, I guess), but a simple change to a croco-grain and it's an eye catcher.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Baltic for Blue Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Monday selection. Have a great day everyone.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## JFOX (Jan 8, 2018)

Pepsi Sea Urchin


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Started with with this in the park...










Wearing this now on a dark olive green Kvarnsjö leather...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I switched to my Android Wear 2 smartwatch after my afternoon run. (Huawei Watch 2 Classic)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-1​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic

*







_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Artix Date:


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Canvas








​


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back in the office after a week on the road.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1 SE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Got our new gear at work. Hamilton Khaki Auto 38mm Silver.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

A date with my BBA3 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

It is Tuesday, after all.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Digital watch today ...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

My first NTH and probably won't be the last one.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Trying it out on the leather. I think I like the leather better :think::-d


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Still enjoying my new Seiko SKXA35 now on a Super Jubilee bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

wrist 1 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Archive Scout Brook


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I am wearing my restored Seiko SKX001 today.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My latest personal build project

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Another snowflake build:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

MkII


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Just arrived today. Origin Watch Company Vintage Field Watch. This piece is awesome. Great classic design and subtle dial details. Lume shot to follow.


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Lume shot of the Origin Watch Co. Vintage Field Watch.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am wearing my Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251 on the NATO strap. When I checked the accuracy of the time, it was spot on 
even though I haven't set this watch for at least a couple of months. It's incredibly accurate!






​


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Tuesday night. Back on mesh.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Artix again today:


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Flieger


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Waiting the school bus with my Son








​


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

At the office


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage today. Gothic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

NTH again


----------



## jhacker (Jan 9, 2018)

My Seiko SRP275 is doing wrist duty today on a leather nato...


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

This is a personal build.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

My Limited Edition Seiko SRPC01j1 finally arrived last night after getting lost for awhile on its way here from Japan. But it was worth the wait. That dial! 




























I know it's inspired by the Starlight cocktail but it reminds me of the sky in Van Gogh's Starry Night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

It's snowing again, so it's another half-day at work.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317 on a Hirsch Liberty Strap​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Nodus Trieste PVD


----------



## Snowman77 (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm wearing my GA 100 Beige g shock!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

I wore the Alpina this morning and later changed to the starfish when I went out shopping


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

mid-size...


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Bulova Marine Star





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tissot T-Race MotoGP Limited Edition
Just returned from service.









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Wilson Sub 








​


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

One of my own personal builds

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Dagaz Thunderbolt.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Davosa Ternos Blue on Blue, 40mm on a 6.5" wrist, for comparison purposes!​


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

The third day with NTH Azores


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Marlin 44.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I was wearing my OVM39 this morning until FedEx blessed me with the Nezumi Voiture...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Origin Watch Co field Watch on a Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Changing it up for the weekend from my Marathon JSAR to the much smaller profile Citizen Nighthawk. Happy weekend ya'll!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Harding Jetstream HJ0602 on a WatchGecko vintage Italian leather strap​


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> At the office


I've been looking at this watch lately, how do you like it? The other contestant is the Alpha Paul Newman.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage Timex Military Field Watch

*















_


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

nodnod222 said:


> I've been looking at this watch lately, how do you like it? The other contestant is the Alpha Paul Newman.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It is on sale right now @ Rakuten. For the price. absolutely awesome!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

nodnod222 said:


> I've been looking at this watch lately, how do you like it? The other contestant is the Alpha Paul Newman.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It is on sale right now @ Rakuten. For the price. absolutely awesome!

I do like the black version better. If I had to option when I bought this one, I would've gone for the black one

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/timex/product/TW2P75500M6/


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> It is on sale right now @ Rakuten. For the price. absolutely awesome!
> 
> I do like the black version better. If I had to option when I bought this one, I would've gone for the black one
> 
> https://www.rakuten.com/shop/timex/product/TW2P75500M6/


I have problem choosing too, kind of like both colours. Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

I bloody love this watch.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum 








​


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Speedy today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday with the Lander GMT 

TGIF


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Homage









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Still wearing one of my own personal builds.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Wearing the Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor III today. Have a good weekend, everyone!


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ending the week with the same one I started with.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

This watch doesn't get much wrist time, and I'm afraid that in these short winter days it's not getting enough light to stay fully charged, so I decided to take it out for a spin. Unfortunately, being hidden under shirt and coat sleeves, I'm afraid it's still not seeing much daylight from which to top up its battery.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

90's Timex Chrono




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Helm Vanuatu


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this Pantor Seahorse, the bracelet itself made the watch!

















​


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Wearing my racing-inspired Nezumi Voiture today...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 Solar Diver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300








​


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Racer-X said:


>


Is your alpinist bead blasted?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

Durkano said:


> Is your alpinist bead blasted?


Yessir


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Racer-X said:


> Yessir


It looks awesome, did you do it yourself or send it off to someone?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

Durkano said:


> Is your alpinist bead blasted?





Racer-X said:


> Yessir





Durkano said:


> It looks awesome, did you do it yourself or send it off to someone?


Thanks, came to me in a trade this way. The large, polished bezel has always seemed a bit too dressy for me on the 017. The muted look also lends itself to dress-down strap options like weathered canvas, vintage leather and NATO.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

1st watch for Saturday, Akrone K-02 Blue Whale.

Happy Weekend.


----------



## jam.on.it (Jun 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

It somehow becomes my grab and go watch.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

https://seals-watches.com/products/model-c-field-explorer-swiss-automatic-wrist-watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Going with the Casio Edifice again today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Seals Watches said:


> https://seals-watches.com/products/model-c-field-explorer-swiss-automatic-wrist-watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey.
By any chance, pics of the different cases!? 
And did you sell out on pre-orders already? Congrats!!!


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Loving this one!


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

gelocks said:


> Hey.
> By any chance, pics of the different cases!?
> And did you sell out on pre-orders already? Congrats!!!


Pre-orders go live today at 8AM PST. Many have already sold while I was testing the website and cart. Pleased to say, it works great and we'll launch safely.

This is the vintage case










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 Solar Diver again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Still wearing my Nezumi Voiture...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

silver dial '70 Seiko Sports Speedtimer 6139-7010









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

BWC chronograph, Venus 170 movement, 50's









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Like this one way more than I thought I would.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Dude.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Watch #2 today: 36mm Combat 6...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Today I am wearing another of my aviator watches, the Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W. It came with a nice-looking, but very uncomfortable strap so I changed it to a more comfortable one that brings out the dial color nicely, IMHO. I've recently been bitten by the pilot watch bug and now have a watch box full.















​


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Messing around with some strap changes.....


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pizzaaaaaa!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Wearing this right now, the picture has a certain man-made rock created from an atomic chain reaction. The other is a quartz composite.


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Blackout Concept Blackstar Chrono


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flight-master










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

My 17 year old Wenger:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I was thinking of selling this for profit but wearing this now, I just can't!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Let's go Iggles!










Add a bottle of all new Tapatalk to a tank of gas for more power, better mileage, and longer life.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

That is one beautiful watch. I absolutely love the Ocean One Vintage Military dials.



househalfman said:


> I was thinking of selling this for profit but wearing this now, I just can't!


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

My beater


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Wearing this on my right wrist..... The left wrist still has the Nighthawk.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Hamilton Intra-matic 68


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Vintage Timex for church.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Island Watch


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Limited Edition Perpetual Chronograph AT4021-02L​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K Automatic

*







_


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Glycine Combat 6 Classic 43mm









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Like it better in bracelet than in nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning Monday.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Hamilton for the first half of the day and casio for the second.


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

My daughter bought me this Benrus 16 or 17 years ago. The case and bracelet were so specific I never thought of a strap swap until today. Silicone strap compliments of @soxman5:









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjdean16 (Oct 28, 2013)

Loving this SARB!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

For the third day in succession, my vintage (late 60's/early 70's?) Rotary manual wind.









It looks as if the site hasn't picked up the orientation data from my iphone (I haven't previously posted a photo taken with it here). Can anyone tell me whether/how I rotate the photo from within watchuseek?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

New week...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Christopher Ward C60 GMT 43mm


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Wearing The Bronson today from Collins Watches on a black Horween Chromexel leather strap from Bandrbands...


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Invicta Swiss Quartz on a Cheapestnato double perlon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Next up, Squale 20 Atmos 1545. HM


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Delivered today.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage








​


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Seiko for the night.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

This is on the wrist right now


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241723.1​


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical Hand Winder w/42 Hour Power Reserve on Honey Leather

*







_


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Guzmannosaurus said:


>


Nice, what's the model number on that?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This Panda today


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Day off today to relax and reflect. Seiko all day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Second verse same as the first...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

How is this Rolex affordable, unless its a fake.



Rhorya said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bulova


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m On Canvas


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Mid-day switch to my Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241688.1​


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Second day with my Rotary Aquaspeed on a new NATO. I've never been a fan of NATO straps but I got a free one and since then I've picked up several others. Have a great day.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Chunky desk diving today









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Beater on blue today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Second day with my CW


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Wearing this one now to cook.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

darinronne said:


> How is this Rolex affordable, unless its a fake.


Certainly not fake. It was affordable enough for me. Saved long and hard for it, it was previously owned and I'm the second owner and I hope to pass down to my son.

Here's another one I have in my collection:










Aquadive Bathysphere 500 on a BluShark NATO.

Maybe I'll wear my Timex Expedition tomorrow to make it better?

Peace and love my brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1​


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Third day in a row for the Rado Captain Cook.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Another day with my hamilton


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

...rare reference.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The week of Steinhart continues.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Aquadive Bathysphere 500 on NATO

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Jacques du Manoir .....Unitas movement....excellent time keeper....my favorite boutique European watch company.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This'll work. NTH Näcken Vintage Blue on tribute to MN premium seatbelt NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










Add a bottle of all new Tapatalk to a tank of gas for more power, better mileage, and longer life.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

DAN HENRY model 1947...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod








​


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Another day with my C60 GMT


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

RAM75 said:


> My Limited Edition Seiko SRPC01j1 finally arrived last night after getting lost for awhile on its way here from Japan. But it was worth the wait. That dial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Glycine Combat 7 today


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

cmann_97 said:


> That is gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Many thanks!

I couldn't resist and ordered the SRPC03 Sakura Limited Edition as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Kitchen duty with Blacky aka Oriënt Ray RavenII...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

OVM 39 today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

GMT TODAY!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Combat sub


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

JohnGo said:


> Kitchen duty with Blacky aka Oriënt Ray RavenII...
> 
> View attachment 12834657


Enchiladas?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Lume on the dark drive home.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Remix 249108







​


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Less casual today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Samurai today.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

A precisionist for today


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Minion Mako









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Invicta Pro Diver 10665 - 38mm, PC32A quartz, 200M WR


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Flannel and flieger!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

NFW limited edition Chris Kyle Patriot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I put on a green shirt this morning so I had to change my watch to match. So it is my Helgray Silverstone Green.







​


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

*Hopefully* the last day of work for me this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

jetcash said:


> Enchiladas?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


No, ham rolls filled with chicory, cheese sauce and pasta


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

"Working" productively.


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

First full day with this one. So far, so good. Have a great day everyone.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Tisell Sub, case size 40mm, lug to lug 47mm on a 6.5" wrist.​


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I really like this watch and I think it will be on my wrist for quite awhile.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

NightOwl said:


>


Great looking combo, where did you get t hat strap? Love it!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Revue Thommen again today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My Seiko SNK803 hasn't seen much use. Reason being is that not even a week after owning the watch I somehow manged to put a rather long and deep scratch in the crystal. After that I was peeved at myself, and at the watch crystal, so back into the watch box it went. Enough time has past for me to realize that I need to get over it, this is a battle scar and the watch still works.


----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)

Halios Laguna


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

t minus said:


> My Seiko SNK803 hasn't seen much use. Reason being is that not even a week after owning the watch I somehow manged to put a rather long and deep scratch in the crystal. After that I was peeved at myself, and at the watch crystal, so back into the watch box it went. Enough time has past for me to realize that I need to get over it, this is a battle scar and the watch still works.
> View attachment 12837607


Bummer. I see a sapphire crystal swap in your future.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Seiko Perpetual Calendar









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H (the one on the left)
​


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Fellman Watch Co- Cascade

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III Automatic

*







_


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Mondaine sport


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Squale 1521-50 professional desert camo 500 meter WR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Happy Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Dagaz dial skx007









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Finishing the week with the same one I started with.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## JU1C380X (Jan 4, 2012)

My only Timex. It predates me by 4 years.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Loving the blue leather Barton strap on my Parnis vintage diver.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Sea Urchin.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

kurt1962 said:


> Loving the blue leather Barton strap on my Parnis vintage diver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like Barton straps, but they are usually too long for my 6in wrist. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos Commander 300 forum project watch on regimental NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










Add a bottle of all new Tapatalk to a tank of gas for more power, better mileage, and longer life.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

The fifth consecutive day with my C60


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My personal build as a Tudor Sub homage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

Invicta Signature 2, perfect size for me at 42mm plus crown, I like the Breguet Type XX looks of it.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

Aquadive today and for the weekend


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 4-D (Feb 1, 2015)

Been on my wrist all week...Certina DS4 on ostrich.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Steinhart Triton
















​


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Laco Vintage:


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

My old T-Touch helping me out on a walk yesterday.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

https://s9.postimg.org/i6xaubvgf/99532_EA6-1_F44-4_DEB-_AAD7-4_E4_CEA4_FB342.jpg


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bit of a rare beast for me this one. A dress watch and rose gold into the bargain.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Wenger Terragraph today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Anglo Irish said:


> Laco Vintage:


WOW! That is stunning!!!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Enjoy some free time while my kids are playing games


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

BOR + 003.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Saturday Sinner









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

80's longines admiral









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JU1C380X (Jan 4, 2012)

The original









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Watching the 24 Hours at Daytona and had to put on a chrono... silly, I know...but I sometimes enjoy feeling like a 12 year old again!!!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

I like this watch SO much more since I put it on a matching bracelet.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Ending with this for Saturday....


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Enjoy your weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wrong date, but on the wrist right now:


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Scout F0110000334 on a strap swapped from my Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755 watch.















The honey-colored strap was original on the Scout and the dark brown, on the Dutch Harbor. I like them better switched.​


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Palmettoman said:


> Watching the 24 Hours at Daytona and had to put on a chrono... silly, I know...but I sometimes enjoy feeling like a 12 year old again!!!
> View attachment 12843537


Not silly. Do you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Second day on my wrist, wonder if I would wear it for one whole week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Halios Puck 2


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*ESQ Criterion by Movado

*







_


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Not suited up in coverall means a little flexibility on the watch selection.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Sturmanskie








​


----------



## Remior (May 11, 2011)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

In honor of Roger's record #20 today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Sharkey on engineer bracelet.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning Sunday members. Glycine Airman D12


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Casio F-91W, moving day for my girl









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Going with a vintage Doxa on a suede nato strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sandro8086 (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Briston acetate chrono on a Toshi strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

62MAS homage by FiftyFour, on a aftermarket solid SS bracelet









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Christopher Ward C1000 Typhoon Cockpit. It is a really nice watch, slim and light compared to other 7750 based watches.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I am now wearing the INOX for the rest of Sunday. Figured it was a good choice for the sake of simplicity and feeling lazy. If I bang it up more, no big deal. It has plenty of scuffs, small dents, and scraps already. My camera phone doesn't do justice showing all the battle scars. Plus, it is easy for me to read. I wish everyone a good start to another week.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I got the Bronson on the Fortress strap from Haveston...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241723.1 on an OEM Victorinox strap from my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels *









_


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Vintage Timex electric day/date.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pan-Europ


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Continuing on...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver
on a Cincy Strap Works NATO


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Skx007 mod









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

t minus said:


> My Seiko SNK803 hasn't seen much use. Reason being is that not even a week after owning the watch I somehow manged to put a rather long and deep scratch in the crystal. After that I was peeved at myself, and at the watch crystal, so back into the watch box it went. Enough time has past for me to realize that I need to get over it, this is a battle scar and the watch still works.
> View attachment 12837607


You can get a domed mineral crystal for $4. Tools will cost more, or take it to a watch repair place.


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

Loving the Seiko 053









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

9937


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Bertucci Ventara on new leather Zulu strap. Although the pic is actually from last night's run. 

Love that strap, much more comfortable that the Bertucci nylon strap.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Airfoil today...


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Full frontal.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

My new GR-8900


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Watch and strap matches my shirt today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

My new Tisell Sub that arrived today.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Invicta today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

This one arrived about 2 hours ago.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Erh... no watch at present. Please don’t ban me.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

sal4 said:


> Casio Edifice EF503D-AVDF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Seiko Presage SPB039J1 on Eulit perlon

Cheers
Eric


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1​


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

At my son's basketball practice


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Rado Captain Cook today:


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

Little late night work with the new band on SNK803.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## encoder (Jan 20, 2018)

Wearing my lovely SplitScreen 01TheOne


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Seiko today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Flight master









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Needed a proper wrist shot for today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Totally in love with this









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Don’t sleep on the Tuseno “First 42”. It’s a great value.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

What's the model (and size?) on this one?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Canvas








​


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

Where did you get this from? Stunning watch! Is this an expensive one like the 62mas?



wedemboyz said:


> Loving the Seiko 053
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SRP777 w Yobokies bezel insert


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver
on a Haveston NATO


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Magrette with some rather expensive new boots on.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Ball Green Beret

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

darinronne said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver
> on a Haveston NATO
> 
> View attachment 12852503


That silver and green combo is awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Since being ill, ive lost a lot of weight. Who knew you could lose weight from your wrists. I'm going to start looking at NTH's, this 40mm Tisell looks like a 42-44mm watch did on me last year.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Still with the unimatic, not taken it off since it arrived this month, loving that superdome!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

$2 thrift shop Ricoh with a new acrylic crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Orient Mako gen1 (a.k.a. the best one)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45 on cobra leather.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317 on a Hirsch Liberty strap​


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bit late posting the pic of the General Purpose Quartz (hence yesterday's photo) but here it is now in all its glory.


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Frederique Constant Smartwatch


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hmmm, which one today?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Flight master, 2nd day in a row









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Like a broken record...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Blumo


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Seiko SNZG07J1









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Nodus Trieste today


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M On Canvas


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

NFW Shumate Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Enchiladas?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Enchiladas.... SUIZAS are the best!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

40mm DH1970 today...


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

SNKL23 today that I just finished dropping a domed sapphire into.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled AT8124-91L on a Filson canvas strap​


----------



## Rican (Jan 25, 2018)

My trusty thrasher 5m62-0bl0 is the watch I’m wearing right now in the last 6 years ive had that many compliments my wife and I went to a function in Melbourne Australia and this young fella came up and said wow that is a beautiful time piece, I thought that was pretty cool. I’ve gone scuba diving with it many times off Miami Beach and Bimini I think the deepest I’ve been was about 110 feet. Great watch


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Enchiladas.... SUIZAS are the best!


Mmmmmm.... creamy!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Preview for 2/1/2018:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Certina DS2 Precidrive


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Borealis Cascais on perforated 'tropic' silicone strap


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thin-O-Matic (38mm):


----------



## watcherz (Sep 8, 2009)

Quicksilver said:


> There is a popular thread in DWF so thought it might be worth starting one here. I know many don't post in the WRUW threads and/or change watches multiple times per day. Post what is on ur wrist right now....












My latest. An Orient Ray II with blue face.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Timex Red Ball Quartz Diver.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

A square Vulcain


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Ahh.... Sideways.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

When will this Steinhart streak be broken? I don't know, but the longer I wear it the more accurate it gets each day, so at this point I'm afraid to take it off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Nezumi Voiture...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Mmmmmm.... creamy!
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Cream you say... Served.
Same watch on yet anither OEM timex Nato from the weekender old school style


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod








​


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Nodus again


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

An ice cold garage workout today..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

An 80's Vostok Generalskie









Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Lawless Diver 45; Tourby.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

kurt1962 said:


> Excellent work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Just finished it today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Evening switch:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Simple Elegance. Timex Fairfield

20180201_195558 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Today I am wearing my Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-1. The fluted dial 
mimics the corrugated metal skin of the all metal aircraft which were designed by Hugo Junkers.















​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic

*







_


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Enjoying my new arrival SBDC053 on bracelet .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Longines admiral









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Strap I bought for my khaki Ham'. Thought I'd wear it in a bit on this. To be honest, although I think a field watch is better on leather, like a diver is better on a bracelet. Contrarily just as I wear divers on leather, I really like my khaki on it's bracelet.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Peeking out like some sort of rodent in Pennsylvania.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

Nothing fancy, but still a nice change from the usual culprits (the Aquaracer and Sea-Gull):


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Steinhart OVM


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Mercer Airfoil on a green Horween leather...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Revue Thommen









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Still

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Stuck on this lately.










Add a bottle of all new Tapatalk to a tank of gas for more power, better mileage, and longer life.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New Pony on the Stable


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

This watch has bugged me for a while. I mean....it has actually begged to be on my wrist. Nothing super special but I like it. I don't own a watch with this much gold on it.

This should look nice on a brown Hirsch Liberty, maybe??









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Steinhart OVM


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Revue Thommen Airspeed









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parnis GMT again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Cheap cell pic of my white manta ray that I received this afternoon in the mail.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate On Canvas








​


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> NFW Shumate On Canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out the new Valor series George Fox has up on his site!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Rhorya said:


> Check out the new Valor series George Fox has up on his site!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, I'll check that 

Tapawatch


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

New strap is like a new watch!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

My favor Hamilton


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Momentum Square 2


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Rado Captain Cook:


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 On Canvas








​


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just to prove I'm not all "dive, dive, dive" the Viso gets a day out.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

sticky said:


> Just to prove I'm not all "dive, dive, dive" the Viso gets a day out.


Bet you're wearing snorkel and flippers behind that camera though!!!

)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wheras I am dive dive dive!!

The weight of this thing you couldn't stay on the surface for long!!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Spending Saturday with my New SBDC053 on peanut strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SRPA03


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

At long last&#8230; I found a 21mm mesh! :-!


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Orient Ray









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Wearing the Invicta again today with the new leather strap. I really like the look of this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## indyscout (Jun 20, 2016)

Timex Weekender


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Expedition


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Working on a Saturday: thumbs-down
Bernhardt Binnacle Diver: thumbs-up


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Another strap on my daily beater.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

Waterbury type of day


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Super affordable quartz chrono 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Do you have a Chessie's by you? Awesome night plotting a new clothing line. Wore the Invicta all day and night. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

nodnod222 said:


> Super affordable quartz chrono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless Diver 45 on hornback gator.










Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

kurt1962 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But look how the chrono hand does not align? ：）

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

nodnod222 said:


> But look how the chrono hand does not align? ：）
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Can you pull the crown out to the first position and use the top pusher to move it around until it lines up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

kurt1962 said:


> Can you pull the crown out to the first position and use the top pusher to move it around until it lines up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have tried to follow your method but it's still a little misaligned, doesn't really bother me though, thanks Kurt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

My wife made the mistake of telling me she wanted to go to TJ Maxx today while we were visiting in the city we used to live in. When I got to the watch counter, I saw a Filson watch box that was closed. I asked the saleslady if I could see what was inside. It turned out to be a Filson Mackinaw Field Watch F0110000303, PVD coated. It's 43mm and has a 20mm Horween leather strap with roller buckle, which is also PVD coated. This makes the fourth Filson that I've collected, all different models. I have a Dutch Harbor dive watch, a Journeyman GMT, a Scout pilot watch, and now a Mackinaw field watch. And I got them for a great discount over the overpriced MSRP.

























​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

hongkongtaipan said:


> My wife made the mistake of telling me she wanted to go to TJ Maxx today while we were visiting in the city we used to live in. When I got to the watch counter, I saw a Filson watch box that was closed. I asked the saleslady of I could see what was inside. It turned out to be a Filson Mackinaw Field Watch F0110000303, PVD coated. It's 43mm and has a 20mm Horween leather strap with roller buckle, which is also PVD coated. This makes the fourth Filson that I've collected, all different models. I have a Dutch Harbor dive watch, a Journeyman GMT, a Scout pilot watch, and now a Mackinaw field watch. And I got them for a great discount over the overpriced MSRP.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12864829
> ...


Very nice find - congrats!

Panda for today


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Thebigeasy (Feb 4, 2018)

For the first part of today it's my Oris, swapping over to Tissot for a wedding later on


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper








​


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

To start off Super Bowl Sunday...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Invicta 24760 again today.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Skx









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JU1C380X (Jan 4, 2012)

My Junkers full lume!









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ready for the game.










Add a bottle of all new Tapatalk to a tank of gas for more power, better mileage, and longer life.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

^ C'mon Doc - you gotta have a green dial somewhere?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Workout watch


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

Wondering how much of the Superbowl to stay up for. It's not on at a very sociable time of day in the Uk!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Wearing the Bulova Oceanographer around the house to wind it up while watching the Superbowl. Sweet movement. Go Eagles!!


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

I wore that same watch to the gym today as my timex broke. Good water resistance and compass.


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Pneuma said:


> Workout watch
> View attachment 12867467


I wore that same watch to the gym today. 200 m water resistance, compass and comfortable to wear.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wearing my racing chronograph: Citizen Eco-Drive Primo CA0467-11H today






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels*









_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)

Sarb


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Thebigeasy (Feb 4, 2018)

Tissot


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Mako for the second half of the day


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

Mido Multifort in Geckota leather strap. Love this combo.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Laco today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)

Gargamel35 said:


> Mido Multifort in Geckota leather strap. Love this combo.
> 
> View attachment 12868613
> 
> ...


Very nice and clear


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Going with the '90's Casio Edifice today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Starting off the work week with the Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zokissima (Jan 20, 2017)

lol, my humble Wenger Field Classic quartz watch on a green nato strap!


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Orient ray









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)

Certina Square Titanium


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

This all week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m 








​


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Switching up to this very inexpensive, yet robust Wenger.....


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Wanna race?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My backup watch for the week. The T100 Tritium gas tubes are amazingly bright, 4 times brighter than any watch using T25.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Told you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical Hand Winder w/42 Hour Power Reserve on Honey Leather

*







_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E​


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E​


That strap fits great

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Going to wear my Citizen diver 300m tomorrow. Changed the rubber strap for a nato style. More comfortable and doesn't sweat.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera on new strap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Skx









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)

chillsand said:


> Skx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a grey dial or is it just your camera?


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I decided to give the Steinhart the day off. I'm thinking that, instead of just selling a dozen or so of my watches, I might pare the collection back by as many as 20. That means making some hard decisions and getting rid of some watches that I really love. This being one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

X X said:


> Looks like a grey dial or is it just your camera?


It's the dial of the skx171 it's not as black as the dial of the skx007. Slightly grey, with the right lighting

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment 12871579
View attachment 12871585


----------



## thefruitbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Seiko Lord Marvel ;-)


----------



## Gerty (Mar 15, 2015)

One of my favorites, Seiko Kinetic Sports 200.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Going with the Invicta on leather again today. It's funny, of all the watches I have in my collection I find myself grabbing this one most frequently the last two weeks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 12872133


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

OVM39 on a Maratac rubber strap...


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hamilton X-Patrol again!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly received Makara Hawksbill








​


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Been wearing this one since Saturday.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

View attachment 12873235
View attachment 12873237


Which strap do you prefer ? Dressy watch but I think I like the buffalo !


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241725.1​


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)

Oakley Holeshot Stealth


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

First watch for Wednesday, Bulova Precisionist 262khz.

HHD


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Trying to stick with the 'minimum of three days of wrist time' rotation for each watch. This is its third day.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

I think today is my 8th consecutive day wearing the Blumo.
This wasn't intentional. It was actually just the result of laziness and indecisiveness.
I was planning to swap it out for something else, but I couldn't make a decision, so here it is for another day.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My first watch for hump day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

My new Laco Genf 861807 that my wife gave me for Christmas...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Photobomb by Steinhart. I was wearing both watches last night trying to keep the Steinhart wound and I forgot to take it off before leaving for work. Not wanting to answer questions all day as to why I'm wearing two watches, I've decided to let the T500 chill in my office while I work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Casio F-91W









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerty (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice, classic look.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Fortunately, I can't see the scratches without my reading glasses. Unfortunately, I can't see the date either...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

View attachment 12874653


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Workwear.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

The 7th day with this Hamilton


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Approx 1938 Doxa


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Approx 1938 Doxa
> 
> View attachment 12874997


Awesome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm wearing my newly arrived Grand Seiko SBGF003 from the 90's. An affordable pick up on the aftermarket. Not bad for a 25 or so year-old watch



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD on an aftermarket strap






​


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Super late upload but I wore the Mori today...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Seastrong









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

The BigEye has landed and doesn't disappoint 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Seiko 5 for now


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Emiil15 (Feb 7, 2018)

My first post!

Im wearing this today in the cold of Sweden...


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Carpenter Brass


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241723.1 on a Victorinox nylon strap​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)

My new Alpinist with Seiko bracelet


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cRookie (Apr 2, 2012)

View attachment 12879871


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Gigandet Speed Timer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye Friday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I have never been a fan of NATO strap because the thickness it adds to the watch, but now I learned this new method of wearing NATO strap, which only has one layer instead of 2 layers under the watch, I am going to give NATO straps another try.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Pneuma said:


> I have never been a fan of NATO strap because the thickness it adds to the watch, but now I learned this new method of wearing NATO strap, which only has one layer instead of 2 layers under the watch, I am going to give NATO straps another try.
> View attachment 12880319


8926OB! A good "go to".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Mercer Airfoil still on a green Horween strap. I'm really digging this combo...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Back to my work watch...








...after a day of my new precious:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

so fine, it's panda time.....


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

View attachment 12882003


Jazzed ! I've had this Seiko kinetic for 2 yrs and it has never gone to 100% charge. Bought at Costco so it was probably was sitting for too long and damaged to capacitor/battery. Bought a new one on eBay and installed it and within about 100 shakes it is at full charge ! I love ❤ the look of the watch but hated that it would only last 2-3 days. Back in business now!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Classic on the right.









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Remix 249108​


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Gamma for today


----------



## Hart1000 (May 10, 2016)

NightOwl said:


>


That's an awesome SEIKO diver!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Thebigeasy (Feb 4, 2018)

Victorinox today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

The Seiko Presage SRPC03 LE on blue Shell Cordovan. Where #StrapSaturday meets #SeikoSaturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Even without the Sun the solar keeps on going.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051 for SeikoSaturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Its a rainy saturday afternoon. Had this on for last three days.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

GW5000 while doing a basketball drill workout at my local park on a sunny Saturday morning

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Longines admiral









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Helm Vanuatu.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

20 years old this month, and I've put every scratch and ding on it during that time.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Put my yellow dial BFK on Bracelet. Haven't worn a bracelet in a long time.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Blue Manta from 2005


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

A very cold working Saturday


----------



## Dlab (Feb 7, 2018)

My Chinese chrono.


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

ChiefWahoo said:


> As for me, I'm sick of work, sick of workING at home, sick of my crap breaking, sick of the people who can't fix it the first, second or third time, sick of spending money and, last but definitely not least, sick of counting down the days to vacation. That said I'm lucky I'm wearing pants at this point.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K Automatic

*







_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445. This watch has an ETA quartz 22 jewels serviceable movement.






​


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vostok Amphibia


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

chillsand said:


> Longines admiral
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dial looks gorgeous. Is it what they called satin dial?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Finally with sunlight


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Certina today


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

chillsand said:


> Longines admiral


Very nice watch


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mark II with Snoopy Band 









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Edit: i never know if its affordables or not, sorr!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

View attachment 12885807


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Tres said:


> That dial looks gorgeous. Is it what they called satin dial?


I'm actually not so sure if that's called a satin dial lol.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedalwan (Apr 6, 2010)

This one for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

View attachment 12885923


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Invicta again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

One of my own home builds on a waterproof leather strap from OFREI.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ventus Mori M4 Brass.

Have a Happy day.


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

Oris Aquis
2018-02-10_03-09-31 by Carlos E Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

The dreaded garage workout..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Working hard in the desert......


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Helm day 2.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Another day with the mondaine


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303






​


----------



## kicker9898 (Aug 24, 2010)

Rhorya, mind if I ask details on the case and movement you used? Been looking to build something similar.

Jason


----------



## BRONCO148 (Feb 8, 2018)

_Orient M-Force
_
View attachment 12888619


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

This arrived at the weekend and the jury is out. I'm quite amazed by the quality for the pennies I paid and in the first 24 hours the nh35 was +10 secs. Just not sure about the gold bits however. If I keep it I think I'll need to take the shine off the central links.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

kicker9898 said:


> Rhorya, mind if I ask details on the case and movement you used? Been looking to build something similar.
> 
> Jason


Sure guy, someone else also asked same question, I get a lot of interest and comments on this piece. Very satisfying!! 

The case I found on the bay from a guy in France whose seller name is Watches-Mania. I have looked for him recently to see about getting another case for another project but i can't find him anymore. The movement is a Tag-Heuer Calibre 5 I found in the bay as well.

The hands are from OFREI and the dial I found also on the bay of which I have another one that isn't identical but of a similar vintage vibe. 

















Good luck and good hunting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC053









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

View attachment 12889445


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Staying with my roots for day 3.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hamilton Pilot Pioneer Chronograph


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I am currently wearing this piece of junk from Creation Watches. I was going to return it, misaligned bezel and dial, until realizing it would cost another ~$20 more dollars for return shipping. At least they did offer to pay for a little of the return shipping. For $151 I expected better QC. Oh well, live and learn. It will be used for the harshest tasks until it dies. I'm not knocking all SKXs, just this 009; hopefully most are better.


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

My work watch...
2018-02-12_05-12-47 by Carlos E Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

t minus said:


> I am currently wearing this piece of junk from Creation Watches. I was going to return it, misaligned bezel and dial, until realizing it would cost another ~$20 more dollars for return shipping. At least they did offer to pay for a little of the return shipping. For $151 I expected better QC. Oh well, live and learn. It will be used for the harshest tasks until it dies. I'm not knocking all SKXs, just this 009; hopefully most are better.


How is the time keeping?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1976 Seiko DX 17 Jewel Automatic

*







_


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

My latest acquisition.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

007


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos for Tudor Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

View attachment 12892183


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Seems to be my daily "go to".









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Black Sumo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

t minus said:


> I am currently wearing this piece of junk from Creation Watches. I was going to return it, misaligned bezel and dial, until realizing it would cost another ~$20 more dollars for return shipping. At least they did offer to pay for a little of the return shipping. For $151 I expected better QC. Oh well, live and learn. It will be used for the harshest tasks until it dies. I'm not knocking all SKXs, just this 009; hopefully most are better.


try this, if it doesnt work you can try to pop the bezel insert out and reapply https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/misaligned-bezel-insert-fix-without-damage-3238554.html


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

t minus said:


> I am currently wearing this piece of junk from Creation Watches. I was going to return it, misaligned bezel and dial, until realizing it would cost another ~$20 more dollars for return shipping. At least they did offer to pay for a little of the return shipping. For $151 I expected better QC. Oh well, live and learn. It will be used for the harshest tasks until it dies. I'm not knocking all SKXs, just this 009; hopefully most are better.


Mod it!

I need to take mine back apart to remove some dust. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

Smiths Everest

View attachment 12892839


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I've been wearing this little sweetheart a lot lately.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

soaking.fused said:


>


The cat doesn't approve.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

jetcash said:


> The cat doesn't approve.


They never do.


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Day 4 with the Helm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Love it!!! The only keeping me away from Squale is my tiny wrists.


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Speed Master









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

jetcash said:


> The cat doesn't approve.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Cats don't approve of much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Neognosis said:


> How is the time keeping?


Too soon to tell.....I'm hoping for the +40/-20 seconds per day accuracy.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L






​


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

ARMADUK said:


> try this, if it doesnt work you can try to pop the bezel insert out and reapply https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/misaligned-bezel-insert-fix-without-damage-3238554.html


I'll give it a try, thank you.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Still with this one.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Italian winter ;-)


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

t minus said:


> Too soon to tell.....I'm hoping for the +40/-20 seconds per day accuracy.


That aounds awful.

if it does bettet than that, maybe someone will buy it from you


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Bulova Accutron II Moonview











Neognosis said:


> That aounds awful.
> 
> if it does bettet than that, maybe someone will buy it from you


That sounds about right for a non-COSC, mass produced automatic.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye [emoji87







2]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1969 Seiko Chronograph.....


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I built this one about two years ago using a Unitas 6497 clone along with a case, dial and hands I found via various sellers on eBay.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis Flieger Pro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Jaragar month day 24 hour.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor III. Finally a nice day to go for a walk. I'm sick of below 0 wind chills.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

MTM Falcon in DLC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

USA!! USA!! USA!!

















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Still wearing this Hamilton


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2






​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

The goldy bling one went back but this one's a keeper.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

USA!! USA!! USA!!


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Sixty years old. (1958 Viscount.)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lylelovett666 (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Panerai









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

View attachment 12898251
Armida A12


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

There are probably a billion pictures of this watch, so here is another. I am still working out the issues with it, but it is on the wrist.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

I did it Skmei waaay  today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zodiac Sea Wolf 53









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

My Hamilton accompanies me to my working night.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241656







​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tissot PR100 before turning in.

Happy Friday folks.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Still haven't cracked this process but I'm definitely getting closer.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

"Any old ion?"


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

View attachment 12900665








Been wearing this for a couple of days. When I bought it last month, I wore it for two weeks straight. I'm mainly a diver chap, but I really like this.

Why am I having to upload pictures twice every time lately? Rather annoying.


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Skx007 dagaz dial









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Android chronograph 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been so busy this has been my grab and go all week. TGIF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

chillsand said:


> Skx007 dagaz dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the dial and bezel combo there. really good mod.

Is that a strapcode hexad bracelet? I've been looking at one of those for my skx, do you like it?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

catsteeth said:


> I like the dial and bezel combo there. really good mod.
> 
> Is that a strapcode hexad bracelet? I've been looking at one of those for my skx, do you like it?


Yeah it's a hexad bracelet, I think it's really nice. I'm thinking of getting the endmill bracelet though

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

srpb61k1


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MHD SQ1


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Tisell









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent via smoke signals using a horse hair blanket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Orient ray









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime








​


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Stowa Seatime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!

That's a beauty. Stowa Seatimes are classy divers, but in Kermit colours it's gorgeous. I really like that. Do you mind if I ask where you got it?
(I've always had a thing for Kermit colours. Ever since I saw a Rolex one years ago, way before I was a wis. It's always been in my mind as the ultimate diver look).


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis Flieger Professional









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

ChicaneHntr said:


> View attachment 12901865


Love that strap!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

Invicta 9094OB


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

In a waiting room.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

High noon Draculas









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

catsteeth said:


> Wow!
> 
> That's a beauty. Stowa Seatimes are classy divers, but in Kermit colours it's gorgeous. I really like that. Do you mind if I ask where you got it?
> (I've always had a thing for Kermit colours. Ever since I saw a Rolex one years ago, way before I was a wis. It's always been in my mind as the ultimate diver look).


Thanks buddy! I looking for this Green Seatime for 2 years and finally found this one here in f29... I really love it the size on my 7.5'' wrist is perfect IMHO this is a lot of watch for the price, the greeen bezel is stunning with sunlight. Hope you will find one soon and no need to take 2 years like me 

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Speedy









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

The Hamilton got a whole work week of wrist time!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snack time!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph 241434









​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels *









_


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Just went for a Chinese New Year hike.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Slowly and gradually become my GADA-ish everyday watch.


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

The blue dial Seiko 5 came out of the box to play today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Same ol same ol as yesterday.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Halios Puck 2 on Handmade Strap from Alfio @ Bakeka


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

I bought this watch out of interest. But its such a well made attractive watch, I wear it far more than I thought I would.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Omega coaxial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The green gen 1 Chris Ward C60.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

catsteeth said:


> View attachment 12907693
> 
> I bought this watch out of interest. But its such a well made attractive watch, I wear it far more than I thought I would.


I keep forgetting about these. I really want to try one out. They look fantastic and seems many here love them.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Khaki Mechanical no-date


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

The 422 this afternoon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

From earlier in the day. Still on just too tired to take another photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

For church, an easy reader with low dome acrylic:

















And a Seiko mod on football leather for the afternoon:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Overnight in Chicago: Marriott Downtown, Weber Grill for dinner, The Harvest for breakfast, Invicta.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

Well... most of my affordable are gone. Been working and saving hard for about 6 months to make this happen. Just bought a new Speedy Pro. Not the most affordable watch out there but it's affordable compared to the other chronographs from big brands.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Johnny Cupcakes GD-X6900JC


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*ESQ Criterion by Movado

*







_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Mackinaw F0110000303






​


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Monday morning blues.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Not a huge Seiko fan but this Recraft in blue is nice. I also have the red dial too. Weird it is a shaker only with no manual wind. Also not a hacking movement.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Another Hamilton day


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

For the last half of the day


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

My Travel Watch- Seiko Astron Dual Time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

OVM39 on an Admiralty Gray Shiznit...


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Seiko today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Invicta on RAF Bond strap.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H







​


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

ZM-73 said:


> Invicta on RAF Bond strap.
> View attachment 12911753


I love that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 for Today*








_


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Rale said:


> View attachment 12912203


Very nice Blumo, congrats!

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

It's been a while since I posted. It's also been a while since I wore this beauty.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12892597


That's gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

The NA, a Glycine combat sub.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

An odd duck from Bulova? Screw in crown but pop off back&#8230;

I hate pop off backs. Much harder and more hassle than the screw in backs&#8230; imho.

For €76, though, I couldn't say no.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day five of honeymoon with new Seiko SARB017 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Skx









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stuartb12 (Aug 30, 2013)

Dive week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Seiko Starfish


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

This just came in the mail today. A quick strap change and learning what day is what in cryllic, and here we are!

Now its time to join the watch purchasing abstinence club for a while.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Dub Rubb said:


> This just came in the mail today. A quick strap change and learning what day is what in cryllic, and here we are!
> 
> Now its time to join the watch purchasing abstinence club for a while.
> 
> ...


I want this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

All day today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Limited Edition Perpetual Chronograph AT4021-02L






​


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I want this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I checked to see if he had anymore NOS for sale, but unfortunately within the several weeks it took to get here, he sold out.

There are still some other versions of it out there (blue dial, black and gold dial) but I couldn't find another of the teal. You can search for Slava 2427 if you are interested. Not a bad buy for under $70

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

The Squale 1545. I've come to appreciate this little beauty.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm the nite Watch man. Zzzzzzzz

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a ;-);-)day


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My my new favourite watch!!

Well for this week at least!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again, and for the rest of the work week.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I was going to wear my Hamilton Pilot Day Date again today, but it was cold and wet with icy rain. I feel like the day calls for a driver watch, so here it is, Oris Aquis.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Still the Seiko 5 Compressor for me today.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime








​


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Borealis Portus Cale. 41.5mm case.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## relativetime (Feb 21, 2018)

Citizen ny0040-17l


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Seiko again today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Vintage Ricoh


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elforro (Jan 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Omega dynamic Chronograph

Just got it, about to loose my ....!!!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JT32 (Jan 8, 2018)

Figured I'd wear the omega to watch the olympics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue








​


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Baby ice monster today.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Vintage Hamilton.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas*








_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Feeling a little Max Bill-ish this morning so I reached for the most Bauhaus watch in the collection (I really need a Junghans)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Oris Aquis for a cold and wet day.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

sal4 said:


> Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favs, nice watch man

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241723.1 on a WatchGecko 22mm carbon fiber strap​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III for Today

*







_


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

62mas homage


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Looking good  mind sharing where you got that strap?

Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

whoa said:


> Looking good  mind sharing where you got that strap?
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a Grey denim strap from Martu.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF with my U1 SE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Testing the GADA capability of my delfin by pairing it with a short.
Luckily they matched alright.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Rhorya said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is a one gorgeous watch


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Blue Lagoon Turtle on President


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I've been wearing my Airfoil for 3 straight days now...


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

1980 Timex vintage diver:



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Kinetic tuna - SUN045


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Tres said:


> That is a one gorgeous watch


Thanks and yes it is! I actually enjoy wearing this more than my Rolex Submariner because the sub is just so plain Jane after a while. The colors on this watch are captivating when it's sunny. Of course with all the chemtrails it's getting harder to see the sun these days.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Orient Ray II ($175) on 22/20 mm Strapcode Fine Mesh ($35). What do you guys think?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Kalmar II








​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

nnawas said:


> Orient Ray II ($175) on 22/20 mm Strapcode Fine Mesh ($35). What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

My new citizen marine sport









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Borealis Sea Diver


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Omega dynamic

Honeymoon phase









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TreyH (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


That's so sick man

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Today is my SNZH57 I have no idea why my phone camera is behaving this way pic is not sharp


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Orient Esteem on a honey brown nato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## JWCN (Nov 9, 2017)

Rolex 1600 - linen dial. Friday night. Sweatpants. New Chris Rock Netflix special.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

1963










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Seiko 5


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Shiny.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L








​


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

This came in today's mail, a Bambino v4. I really like everything about this watch. Understated elegance and feels good on the wrist


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Seiko SARY057


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Smart?









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good early Saturday morning folks. Seiko SRP279 for now.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

I really fell in love with this


----------



## jam.on.it (Jun 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Finished off last night with my Bulova Marine Star and will wear it today:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Snowy morning with Helberg CH6 








​


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## snarfbot (Sep 29, 2013)

Gorgeous day









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Forgotten how heavy this thing feels until I strapped it on this morning.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice to run errands this rainy morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday one and all:-!. Ventus Mori M4.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Like this watch more each time I wear it.


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Being outdoorsy today and the Timex Flyback Chrono saw some wrist time!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My Prometheus Signatura I modded with better hands than the original ugly blue sticks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Snowshoeing with Ocean 1 GMT









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Just love my skx something about it just calls to me telling me never to take it off. It ain't the best watch but it is the most strangely endearing perhaps 
If I had to pack one watch to go represent me at a trip to mars , never to come back, I'll take my skx


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

New purchase today and a grail watch achieved:





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

kurt1962 said:


> New purchase today and a grail watch achieved:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful Omega, congratulations!


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

ZM-73 said:


> That's a beautiful Omega, congratulations!


Thank you @ZM-73! I did a little changing and stored the original band. Swapped in this soft leather with gold clasp and polywatched the crystal.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Luminox for tonight...


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

kurt1962 said:


> Thank you @ZM-73! I did a little changing and stored the original band. Swapped in this soft leather with gold clasp and polywatched the crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did poly get a cracker for watching the crystal?! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

jamesezra said:


> Blue Lagoon Turtle on President


I'm thinking about a president for my 007.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Rhorya said:


> Did poly get a cracker for watching the crystal?!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


She did!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Finally got my Seiko working good after I replaced the battery/capacitor. Would never since new go past 15 days. Easy to replace but had some really small screws. Whew!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

kurt1962 said:


> Thank you @ZM-73! I did a little changing and stored the original band. Swapped in this soft leather with gold clasp and polywatched the crystal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good job, it's come up looking sharp!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Tag 844 Homage


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317 on a Hirsch Liberty strap








​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

Henry HL42 auto


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod








​


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm not yet ready to say, "It's a strap monster!", but I'm close. Omega 166.01170 cal 1020 on rubber taper strap.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Last four days with the Squale. Will swap for tomorrow.


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

It's a Slow day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Omega dynamic Chronograph









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Literally Sunday with the sun out and 10c outside. Great day for a walk in the park.

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Finished out the night with my vintage Casio:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

My son wears his Christmas present Casio AE-1000W


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E







​


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP659J1


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Fastrider









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Glad I picked one of these up. Incredible dial.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC053 for Blue Monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

;-)Day. Seiko Sarb017 Alpinist.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Skx mod









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Lume shot from last night.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Seiko SNKP23 on leather rally


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

ZM-73 said:


> Seiko SRP659J1
> View attachment 12929229


I love that color scheme. If Dagaz had a super dome kit with a Batman bezel I'd have used it on the mod I'm wearing today.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day two with the Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Omega today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Patski (Feb 15, 2018)

Seiko 5! My most used one


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

I've grown to love the dial, but that crystal really needs some AR! Built on a Miyota movement.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dievas Zeta








​


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Fall sick but can't go rest due to working deadlines. My Aquis accompanies me.


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I love that color scheme. If Dagaz had a super dome kit with a Batman bezel I'd have used it on the mod I'm wearing today.


Blue and black do look good together



kurt1962 said:


> Omega today:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think a black strap really sets off your omega.


----------



## MIsparty (Feb 3, 2018)

Just received my GG vanguard









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

ZM-73 said:


> Blue and black do look good together
> 
> I think a black strap really sets off your omega.


Thanks! I have to agree. I'm searching for some different looks in black. I found a vintage black NOS with an Omega pin buckle. I identified the watch as from their "International Series" from 1972. It came with a black strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Invicta Pro Diver Ocean Ghost II 3036 "Piranha"

*















_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E​


----------



## MDNTRDR (Feb 3, 2018)

Invicta Pro Diver slightly modded


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

At this moment, I am wearing my new Mondaine Stop2Go that has a second hand that pauses for two seconds when it reaches twelve. While it is paused, the minute hand jumps to the next minute and then the second hand begins its sweep again. This is just like the railway station clocks that are so very accurate. I was watching the clock do this as my train to Chambesy left the station without me. Love this watch.









I have it on a Ritchie stainless mesh strap that I think dresses it up quite a bit. It's also very adjustable which is necessary here in the East African heat.















You can either watch the clock as your train leaves, or you can get on the train and check its leaving on your Stop2Go watch. I recommend the latter.









Have a wonderful day wherever you are. Remember to be kind.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen Crystron 41-9010 
The first Ana-digi model released in 1978.









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX

Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Glycine combat sub 42 on Hirsch leather


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have not worn this a long time....


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Continuing my blue theme for the week&#8230;















Btw this is on a Chinese oyster bracelet that had straight end links that have a pin in them, and the bracelet tapered to 20mm so I could use a Seiko clasp. Got endlinks from Watchgecko that come with a centre link. Remove the straight link, insert the centre link&#8230; like they were made for each other. :-!


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex X Carhartt WIP for Timex Tuesday. Have a great day, all!



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Armida A7 reporting.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

After many months of waiting my blue 556 finally landed.


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Citizen NB0040-58A, It's a lovely watch, but for some reasons I just don't feel bonded to it. May sell it soon.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

The venerable Casio MDV106 "Duro". Mine had a small chip in the mineral crystal, so I replaced it with a high dome GS acrylic. Strong vintage diver vibes now.


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Bambino in blue back on the wrist!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Sunny day, sunny diver.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

My Invicta sub on the new Wrist Candy olive and yellow NATO.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

I just swapped out my bracelet for a leather strap on my skx007. So much more elegant in person..


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

this < $200 Seiko 5 (SRPB89) is just perfect- they finally started making pieces in my prefered 43-44mm case size & the sunburst blue and matching bezel are beautiful to look at outdoors!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Almost time!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't know why but I just love this watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Sync! 
Digit size comparison

20180227_190057 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel​


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

skx009 on Maratac


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

C.Ward C60 Trident 600 on CW's quick release Tiber leather strap. ;-)Day!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Omega cal. 1020










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## beanieman (Sep 24, 2015)

The always affordable orient


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Juggernaut II








​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Raining day


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Moving boxes and breakingthe office down as I move to working from home full time. Perfect excuse to wear my $7 Casio 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

@ the Houston Rodeo overlooking the Astrodome










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just received my Boldr Voyager Arctic. It's my first micro brand.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dan Henry 1968


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300







​


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

My certina ds1 I love its understated maturity and sleekness. Not as me me me as my others but certainly bc they look younger. This one doesn't stand out but confident in its manly ability to complement when it peeks out.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy March 1st. Certina DS2 Precidrive for now.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Back on the (very) distressed leather strapsco nato. I don't know why I ever put this watch on anything else. This is the best combo for this watch, I've got by far. Also considering the OM bracelet doesn't look very good.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Munster is one of those watches that falls right into the wonky bit on my wrist making it look like it's having a go at chopping my hand off.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Invicta diver on Wrist Candy NATO strap. I plan on stenciling numbers on tonight and will post process. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Amphibia









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EQS500DB-1A1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

This bastard franken-Seiko with an SKX023 base:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yep date is wrong. Too busy to even care.


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Continuing with my Airfoil today. Mercer is probably my favorite micro...


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Snk809 mod on C&B leather nato. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Seiko SARY055


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jam.on.it (Jun 12, 2017)

Mudman and the 5610 on my toddler lol. Rainy in the bay, gshock kinda day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

NY2300, small diver for a small wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDNTRDR (Feb 3, 2018)

Casio MTD-100 on a blue NATO


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

The DW borealis estoril 300


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph SSC021








​


----------



## walzon1 (Feb 3, 2018)

LP Annual calendar Full Moon tonight 









Sent from my Moto G4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/42 Hour Power Reserve

*







_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Friday?

















Sex as usuall ;-)


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Edox Hydro-Sub


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Skx mod









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Seiko SNZG13 today. Trying it out on a leather strap instead of the bracelet.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF  with my Sinn U1 on neutered nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Mido Commander....


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Remember the good old days when getting on of these wasn't seen as some sort of major achievement?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Roadking1102 said:


> Pelagos today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful combo!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum, HAGWE Guys!








​


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Since the world appears to be mourning about these, brought mine out to play.

Seiko Alpinist on a Hirsch calf leather soft strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

Stowa Flieger


----------



## ijdod (Feb 2, 2017)

Citizen Cosmotron


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## jduncmba (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Beautiful combo!


Thank you Sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sp4nk3y (Feb 5, 2016)

Lum Tec V1 Red

Thinking of selling it now as I'm looking for another watch.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Android









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fresh from the mailbox, Borealis Seafarer II








​


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Finally got a bullhead.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Wearing Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver!

While Learning how to play Star Realms!


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Still with this


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Red MotoGP LE









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## psamw (Feb 12, 2017)

This again


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755 (ledt) on the strap I switched from my Filson Scout F0110000334 (right)















​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Switch to new arrival.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Just put my work beater back together after some major cosmetic work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Seiko ssa 313


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Helson Shark Diver 42mm


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

My new (to me) Archimede Outdoor Protect on a Momentum camo fabric strap modified to fit the hooded lugs.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Tanksndudes, I like the case design of your Archimedes Outdoor Protect.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Tonystix said:


> Tanksndudes, I like the case design of your Archimedes Outdoor Protect.


Yeah, it seems to be a love it or hate it style, partly because it makes pairing with straps difficult because of the hooded lugs, which are 18mm behind the 22mm width of the case taper itself. I love it, and I've got several straps I'm prepared to cut to make fit, so I look forward to seeing what's possible with it.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Still awake :-sand wearing my Scurfa Diver One.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Morning coffee time

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Acl908 (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

My first love


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Feeding the animals








​


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Have a great Saturday, gentlemen.


----------



## AdamB5000 (Jan 16, 2018)

chillsand said:


> Skx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a custom dial face? My SKX dial face looks slightly different. Aside from a different shape at 6, 9, and 12, it looks like a bit of chrome outlines the circles at each hour marker.

I really like it.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex (Mar 25, 2017)

I've wanted one of these since forever. Finally got one! Tritium automatic!


----------



## AdamB5000 (Jan 16, 2018)

I may as well add what I'm wearing on my way to Six Flags over Texas.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

AdamB5000 said:


> Is that a custom dial face? My SKX dial face looks slightly different. Aside from a different shape at 6, 9, and 12, it looks like a bit of chrome outlines the circles at each hour marker.
> 
> I really like it.


The dial is from an skx171, you can source the dial on eBay.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Seiko again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's orange and running great. What's not to love.


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Milgauss









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

Speedy


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Working from home. The Hamilton's turn to be out of the box. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Cave Dweller









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Christopher Ward


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Iconik 4 prototype









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Dynamic









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Helson SD 42


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

kurt1962 said:


> New purchase today and a grail watch achieved:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch is a beautiful thing..congrats.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rhetoriccamel (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm new to the forums so figured this was a good thread to make my first post in. Right now I'm wearing my newest purchase, Casio GD350-1b. I was obsessed with watches as a kid and young teenager, and now my mid-30s self is getting back into them.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*New to me Ticino Depthmaster on NATO!

*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Orient for this evening...

*


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

A quick update of the stencil project. My wife made a stencil on her Cricut machine on sticker vinyl then I applied black acrylic paint with a brush:























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Still wearing this one that I took hiking earlier today....


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241688.1







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K Automatic

*







_


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

My GADA, edox delfin open heart.


----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)

Sarb033


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sat at home coughing my head off but at least I've got the 639 to keep me company.


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Blue dial, red day and good value. The little 5 is awesome! On a generic suede strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Finished the strap stencil:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My little Tudor mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Watch Industries on leather








​


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

Squale


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Still sporting this one. Took it for a hike and is still right on time.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

Sammy.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sticking with the pro Diver on new modded strap for the night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MHD SQ1


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_







_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC053 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I can't believe that you can buy one of these for under $150. The build quality is insanely good. The durability is G-Shock level. The design is classically beautiful. I almost feel guilty paying what I did for it


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Big Pilot today. (Also, as a designer, guys, check out Target's new Goodfellow & Co. line. Shirt and shirt jacket shown in these pics. Great stuff)




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

kurt1962 said:


> Big Pilot today. (Also, as a designer, guys, check out Target's new Goodfellow & Co. line. Shirt and shirt jacket shown in these pics. Great stuff)


Thanks for the tip. As a guy who needs B&T sizes, I often find it hard to get decent stuff at reasonable prices. I was surprised to see they carry things in the sizes I prefer. Ordered a pair of chinos and a couple of shirts.

Now, to keep it on-topic, I'm wearing my Ticino BF-109 Automatic.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I realize I'm way behind the curve discovering DH, but I'd like to add a "Holy Cow" to the chorus of approval.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Thanks for the tip. As a guy who needs B&T sizes, I often find it hard to get decent stuff at reasonable prices. I was surprised to see they carry things in the sizes I prefer. Ordered a pair of chinos and a couple of shirts.
> 
> Now, to keep it on-topic, I'm wearing my Ticino BF-109 Automatic.
> 
> View attachment 12950251


https://www.target.com/p/men-s-big-...dfellow-co-153-brown/-/A-52506597#lnk=sametab

This is a fantastic deal. I picked this up on sale and it's worth 3 times the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Going with this for one more day.


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

SARB033 with domed sapphire crystal (clear AR) from Crystaltimes on a leather strap from Cheapestnatostraps:


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Spinnaker









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elforro (Jan 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

The dial is one of my favorites in the collection! Hamilton Khaki day date.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m








​


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Helm Blue Khuraburi on mesh w Gecko ratchet


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Orient ray raven


----------



## drewlgt (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Pawn shop find for $45.teak wood Invicta Pro Diver.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

A lume shot to end the night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

elforro said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want to buy if of these. I like the vintage style, domed dial, etc., but it just needs to be 4mm smaller. And an even mm lug width would be nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A G & Tea.


----------



## elforro (Jan 10, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I want to buy if of these. I like the vintage style, domed dial, etc., but it just needs to be 4mm smaller. And an even mm lug width would be nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear you. For me it works, dressed it down with the green Colareb, goes with shorts,polos and short sleeves .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Honeymoon with the new pickup









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Hexa Osprey - never took it off the bracelet. I know. I'm shocked as well. It just works.


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Love this combo









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Cobra de Calibre









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

If I was smart I'd sell everything else, except my 20 year old SKX, and wear this all the time. Guess I'm that dull crayon in the box.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

elforro said:


> I hear you. For me it works, dressed it down with the green Colareb, goes with shorts,polos and short sleeves .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want it to dress up, though. :/

Work time:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Canvas








​


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

At the airport waiting to go home


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

snzh57


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Business casual Citizen Eco Drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Wearin an old favorite today.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

My Parnis GMT



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1 45mm.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Planning to play tough and rough today.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Lume shot...

Not.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Going with the Harding Jetstream today.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Cobra de Calibre









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Seiko homage on blue borealis


----------



## Peytoje (Sep 4, 2017)

Been wearing this beauty since I got it from Watchoutchicago in October.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late post but been wearing my LE Polar Trieste all morning, it's on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps 
Cheers. B


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I have had this watch for about 2 years but I never saw the movie Interstellar. Saw the movie last night and I love it. Wear my Interstellar watch today.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Snow day


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got my 6th Cave Dweller II, I never had the gray version...
​


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

The 80 hour power reserve means it keeps getting wrist time! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Still wearing these from Tuesday. The Casio was a $50 find at Walmart, and the Seiko SKX for ~$133 new came along for the hike/climb because it is a watch I don't mind damaging.


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

My ESQ Movado Beacon on a Barton canvas strap that is a great match.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Switched to the Omega on new Eache Black Oil strap.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

kurt1962 said:


> Switched to the Omega on new Eache Black Oil strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great. Excellent choice of band and the stitching seems to match perfectly. Enjoy!

Zeppelin for today.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Scout F0110000334






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on **Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*







_


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Casio with Gino's East and beast


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

with rubber strap.









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

ZM-73 said:


> That looks great. Excellent choice of band and the stitching seems to match perfectly. Enjoy!
> 
> Zeppelin for today.
> View attachment 12953739


Thank you! Yes, I'm very happy with this one. I found an NOS 70's "fat" Omega symbol pin buckle on eBay which I'll add to it once it arrives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Omega again today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## gmaras (Mar 5, 2018)

T


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Rolling with my Seiko SBDC051 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clayteson (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II for the ''winter storm''








​


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Have a nice day!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Zodiac Dragon Wing









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Orient day for me too! Esteem on a honey brown nato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Filson Scout F0110000334
> View attachment 12954059
> ​


Very nice strap.



kurt1962 said:


> Thank you! Yes, I'm very happy with this one. I found an NOS 70's "fat" Omega symbol pin buckle on eBay which I'll add to it once it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good find with the buckle, will really add to an already great look.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Certina DS-1


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

ZM-73 said:


> Very nice strap.
> 
> Good find with the buckle, will really add to an already great look.


Thanks, I'll update when it arrives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parting shots for tonight. I really love this old Omega.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

In the process of changing the date.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III Automatic

*







_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317 on a Hirsch Liberty strap








​


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

This sterile Parnis Batman arrived a couple of days back. Really impressed with the build quality for the cash and it's less than a second out on accuracy per day so far. Brushed off the polish from the bracelet.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Stunning dial on the Seiko Starlight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

.. sorry


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

View attachment 12958555


Its been a week since ive been able to post pictures.

What's going on? Two weeks ago I had to post a picture twice to get one to appear. Now I can't get photographs on either my phone, tablet, or computer.

Can anyone help? And how is everyone else posting photographs. I'm no computer expert, but I'm not an idiot either.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Friday Monster


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Haven't worn the Amphibia in a while!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ijdod (Feb 2, 2017)

1972 Bulova Accutron


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 Professional today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

At 47 mm and about 16mm thick this thing is close to being offensive. But it's wearable. Actually it is very nice for 99bux


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Finally! Managed to get a photograph uploaded. Unfortunately I don't know what I've done . I just know none of my connected devices was allowing me to do it for the last week. Plus that weird having to upload a picture twice, just to get one image to show; for a week two weeks ago. I'm genuinely not a total moron... honestly.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko TC2 Mod








​


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Seiko TC2 Mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you source these parts? I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Where'd you source these parts? I like it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! This one was modded by Loyswatch from Phillippines. He made the dial, lumed bezel and many others parts. I don't know if he can sell parts...

Tapawatch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

I've got on my Gruppo Gamma Vanguard MkIII bronze which is one of my all time favorite watches. Double domed sapphire crystal, magnificent machining, incredible accuracy (Miyota 905S), and it has developed a wonderful patina.









It's on a 24mm, calf leather ZLIMSN (can't pronounce it, but I love it) with top quality stitching. It really goes well with this watch IMHO.















Have a great day wherever and whenever you happen to be. Do be kind, it always pays.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Tourby Lawless 42mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

SNZF15









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Seiko TC2 Mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is crazy good.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

debussychopin said:


> This is crazy good.


Thanks buddy  I received this one today and love it better than expected...

Tapawatch


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Working late today. Bambino in blue with me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

After 35 years, my wife's high school Swatch watch is back in service. Here it is on her wrist:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the TC2 Mod


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

This for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

This weekend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Casio EF-503 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I can't be the only person who has hassle using the light button on this G Shock model.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

View attachment 12964441


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Photos that were here are now in the above post....... It's complicated


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Nikoparent (Dec 12, 2017)

1962 Rolex Oysterdate Precision









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Squale Saturday. The 1545, because it's a wet day out there.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Orsa Monster today


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Mackinaw F0110000303








​


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Luminox 3067.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

..


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Older picture, but Nighthawk today.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Doxa today:



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Camping with my Citizen Octavia perpetual


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

In the woods with my dogue.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Waiting for a delayed flight home









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

kurt1962 said:


> Vintage Doxa today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy domed crystal, Batman!

New strap for this afternoon. I think this vintage style perlon is my favorite. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been this one for the last two days.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko Orange Monster again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1






​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

On a nato for a change. I'm not sure, but the bracelet is so nice, I think I prefer it on that.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Morning 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaras (Mar 5, 2018)

SRPB41


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Casio AMW 320r today:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Diving into Monday


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Mako USA I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Old man winter threw up on my deck again. Really hate this white stuff.


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Wearing the SEIKO Orange Monster RIGHT now while giving a math lesson. The picture is somewhat distorted, but this is a big watch. I tried to capture how the watch pops in my face and takes centre stage whenever I look at it.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Jamesh88 (Apr 1, 2016)

My 2 year old SKX007 which is running terribly slow 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

1985 6309-7040 On Canvas








​


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Ticino BF-109. It's running about +3s/day, a rate I find very acceptable.


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver. And 4 new Colareb straps bought with eBay's 20% off Pre-Spring Sale!


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Skx mod









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## ahmedalwan (Apr 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Switched to the Omega for the afternoon and evening:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Right now, a really cool Orient Blue Ray that was a gift from a kind WUS member. Ticks almost all the boxes except hacking and hand-winding, but a very nice, accurate automatic.









I've got it on a cool little strap that is electric blue nylon and leather. A good working strap.















This is a workhorse of a watch, and I like it. Ya'll have a great day wherever and whenever you are. Do be kind to others.


----------



## jmwilliamson2 (Nov 27, 2015)

TAG Heuer Carrera. So polished you can see the reflection of my phone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Some flyback action this evening with the Timex 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369






​


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Recently acquired.
M158-5009
Needs a bit of a polish and to source an original bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Island Watch


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Arrived today - absolutely delighted!! Many thanks Carlos of NYC:









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Terence1025 said:


> Island Watch


Great looking watch there Terence, what is the lume like?

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## mildman1987 (May 29, 2008)

Limited Ed Coral Tuna


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

boctok diver!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

@soxman5 the DENVER digital on my dad's vintage strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Gym watch


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival Black Turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Ratnik Mk2 at T time!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andowatch Vintage Chrono Diver








​


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Seiko SARB033


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

This little mountaineering fella came in the mail today. Putting new shoes on it, now I understand the hype.


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

In the middle of 2 weeks with this Seiko.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex Automatic 46170 03177 for Timex Tuesday.
I hope everyone is having a great Tuesday.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## J3hundred (Jun 19, 2017)

Latest acquisition...


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Had to take my OWC 9411 off in the gym



Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

maybe I should buy a gmt instead?? (obviously joking not going outside like this).


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

A good ol classic, on a new Watch Gecko RAF strap (single pass nato with fabric keepers). I'm really liking the combo.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Just came in the mail yesterday - an affordable Omega 3rd gen Dynamic Chrono!


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Riding bike with kids and my faithful Seiko


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Two days in a row now. Pretty unusual for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient pilot chronograph.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

The Lip today on a simple nylon strap:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

The BigEye shining today ☀☀









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## AgentViper (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jdres (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven On Vintage Leather


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

love this beater


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

A spot of grey on a lovely day.









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

Got it yesterday and haven't taken it off


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Andowatch Vintage Chrono Diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this very much like Croton, Nivada and so on . Mine w my watchmaker










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Love this very much like Croton, Nivada and so on . Mine w my watchmaker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Enjoy your, it's a beauty 

Tapawatch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello, everyone. New to the forum here.....

Alpina Seastrong Diver Big Date Chrono


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 Professional for Sinn Thursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

If only the strap were tapered.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Day 2 watching the Amaryllis flower bloom. CW on bond nato.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Mint Azores.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

Bambino


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

My Hamilton Pilot Day Date. I decide to wear each watch as long as possible before moving on to my next watch. Maybe this will reduce my urge to buy another watch.


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Just received this yesterday and love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Manyears Motion 01


----------



## SwissArmyTenor (Aug 20, 2017)

The one that re-started my interest in watches last summer (on a cruise, of course!), a Citizen Signature


----------



## Bagpuss007 (Feb 23, 2016)

Today its a very very affordable homage watch, Have had it over 10 years and its still OK. I rather like it. It only cost me a poorly fish;-)


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Speedy









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## My_Young_Son (Mar 16, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Stowa Seatime


It's cool. I like it. It looks like a sports watch - a football watch.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic on Deep Blue Mesh

*







_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L on OEM bracelet​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Closing out work week with SBDC051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

Gen 1 Orange Monster


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Direnzo Type 250F


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Day 3 of watching the Amaryllis bloom.
Day 3 with the CW. Third strap change. Started on OEM bracelet, then nato, and today on Geckota leather rally strap.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Double post.

Again for the nth time. Something seriously wrong with uploading pictures on this site lately in the UK.


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Skx









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

"Fat" Omega NOS buckle arrived. One step closer to getting the vintage Omega where I want it.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Got some new shoes for my VC panda



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Seiko M158-5009 World Timer.
Now with the correct bracelet repaired and installed.









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

My first SKX. I know, I know. It shouldn't have taken me 25 watches to get here, but it has been the watch my dad wears for years. I finally had to try one out for myself.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## JanuarLX200 (Nov 26, 2016)

Swatch Automatic Chrono


----------



## jms23 (Apr 28, 2013)

Tissot PRS 516 Day Date. The older 40mm version.









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

HAGWE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

kurt1962 said:


> "Fat" Omega NOS buckle arrived. One step closer to getting the vintage Omega where I want it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice |>

Adina today.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Day 4. 3 seperate buds showing.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy St. Pat Day!








​


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Happy Saint Patrick's Day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy Saint Patrick Day!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Happy St Patty's, I have finally joined the G shock club. Solar, atomic (so I can set all my other watches by it and check their timekeeping) and 200m so I can take it in the water on vacations. Also I got it for $29 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

FLDdude said:


> Happy St Patty's, I have finally joined the G shock club. Solar, atomic (so I can set all my other watches by it and check their timekeeping) and 200m so I can take it in the water on vacations. Also I got it for $29
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$29!? Apparently I missed seeing that deal

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Afternoon St. Patrick's Day attire-


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

nyamoci said:


> $29!? Apparently I missed seeing that deal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Haha! It was because I had some Kohl's cash to use up, and they had a 20% off coupon this weekend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam.on.it (Jun 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

2nd day in a row for this one... love this watch!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

My new autavia homage


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SEIKO SRP349J1


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Day 5!


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Elektronika 55
123456! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX399 On Jubilee








​


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Seiko today and in the office for a bit on this Sunday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

No one could ever accuse this watch of having a supple strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ☀ 
I am still wearing the New Midnattssol blue prototype on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
The blue turned out great and the Watch is a great value imo.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Been wearing this since my dad was in the hospital on Tuesday, and even when he passed away Thursday. Will be wearing this until his funeral...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

dlee525 said:


> Been wearing this since my dad was in the hospital on Tuesday, and even when he passed away Thursday. Will be wearing this until his funeral...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

I haven't worn this one much at all. It's from pre-WUS time. Things were simpler then. I'll probably try to sell it pawn it off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Currently my only watch.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Boy does this camera suck. Seiko on a Maratac ZULU.


----------



## MissAD (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## bcosta (Oct 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

At the Nascar track in Fontana. Waiting for the race to start. Going to wear it tomorrow too.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Wasn't till I took the photo above that the day was wrong. Fixed it while I was waiting.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

lildrgn said:


> Boy does this camera suck. Seiko on a Maratac ZULU.


The camera may suck, but the Seiko still looks good!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-1






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

dlee525 said:


> Been wearing this since my dad was in the hospital on Tuesday, and even when he passed away Thursday. Will be wearing this until his funeral...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

My tough companion.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

dlee525 said:


> Been wearing this since my dad was in the hospital on Tuesday, and even when he passed away Thursday. Will be wearing this until his funeral...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sorry for your loss


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Day 6 Windowsill Watch. (Bill Oddie is in the bush on the left - Uk joke, sorry)


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako I today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Dynamic









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love this one, and should wear it more than I do.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Another day with my Hamilton.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Modded SKX399 On Leather








​


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Didun Design Royal One

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this Helm Khuraburi, love the touch of orange...








​


----------



## jdres (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## teo_cr (Sep 6, 2017)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


what watch is that?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello members. Back from March breakb-). Glycine Airman Double Twelve.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

FFF


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210






​


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MHD SQ1


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

:rodekaart


----------



## 1159 (Dec 25, 2014)

Orient Saturation daily (desk) Diver.


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1159 (Dec 25, 2014)

nodnod222 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very nice.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Invicta Tuesday.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Ripley ... so fugly but so fun!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Pro Diver on my custom nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Day 7. Amaryllis with two blooms, and a bud yet to bloom.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Testing various watches last night and today. Some days I just can't settle.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Waltham Daydate


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Karlskrona Midnattssol proto 
Turned out great and great price


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1159 (Dec 25, 2014)

hopscottch said:


> Testing various watches last night and today. Some days I just can't settle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been toying with getting that Orient. Is it the "Curator"? Looks great on the wrist.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*















_


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

drdas007 said:


> Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307


This is my daily beater, but I've messed around with mine a lot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Remix 249108







​


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Baby ice monster again today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Alpha Marine


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

... SAMURAI


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

The brand new NTH Devil Ray.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Seiko SARY055


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

2nd day of Spring my ass!


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Heavily modified Invicta 9307.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Certina DS-1


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

SR-1


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Late to the game.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

My new Zelos Mako-Black









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300






​


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

1159 said:


> Been toying with getting that Orient. Is it the "Curator"? Looks great on the wrist.


It's the Defender. Looks even better on an olive green one piece nylon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Timex salesman sample watch on leather strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Digital kind of mood tonight .... rocking this little beauty!

Casio Protrek PRW3100Y-1B


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Barbos Marine Blue in Koh Samui Thailand


----------



## MikeyMo34 (Aug 11, 2016)

Geckos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Good Morning. Every time I post a picture of this watch (or my other Ball) the jokes start swirling in my head...


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

And one more before bed ;-)


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Some more shots from Thailand with the Barbos


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skin Diver








​


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Davosa









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1 today. Every time I wear this watch I am reminded how much I like it. Great lume, easy to read, and super comfortable. It is my only Seiko 5 and I really enjoy it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 and -0.8 s/d. If only all 6r15's were like this.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Day 1


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB99J1


----------



## SwissArmyTenor (Aug 20, 2017)

Godzilla


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

New to me. - Seiko Turtle. Arrived yesterday from a member on this forum.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III for Today

*







_


----------



## ReasonDrab (Mar 20, 2014)

arktika1148 said:


> Normally it would be tomorrows but with the muggy weather of late just an average everyday little Chinese....
> 
> View attachment 1575626


Where do you Beijing owners find these things!?

Edit: just realized I resurrected a 4 year old post, oops

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Sportura. Haven't worn this for a long time, but I finally got a replacement strap for it.


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Still snowing









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

The classic ....


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12999083


Absolutely love these!, I have 2 ... such an underrated model! ... ticks so many boxes.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parnis diver on a new nato.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Too lazy to change so this one again. Plus I just enjoy wearing it since it's freaky accurate.


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Skx mod on strapcode jubilee









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Day 9. All three blooms out!


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

AVI-8 Flyboy Day 2, +6 seconds for the last 24 hours


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Put The Tudor back on the bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drewscriver (Jan 5, 2018)

New to me Dievas Vortex


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

This.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vette45 (Mar 8, 2018)

Technically not right now but about 20 minutes ago haha


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm 








​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rocking the USA today.


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Not a wrist pic only because the watch got new shoes today courtesy of another WUS member


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis for tonight









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex T41161.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Black Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

#Nixie on the left









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early morning watch,Seiko sarb035.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

My MG Orkina:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13002553


I love that buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Still wearing the SARX055 as the newness hasn't worn off yet.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Great little Watch ..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

hope you like it ...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercs (Feb 15, 2018)

Road tripping it rn, and since wifey is driving I went to snap a pic of my Orient Ray II on these Zuludiver straps, but then my puppy does this thing where she rests her face on my arm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

The 3rd day, +1.9 seconds over the last 24 hours. I am very impressed.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Devilray. No filter, no enhancement, just a few minutes outside at dusk...









Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Still wearing the new Zelos. Had to put it on a new rubber strap since the factory options are to small for my 8.25" wrist.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III for Today

*







_


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Two brothers, which one to pick today???








Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Wenger Terragraph today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Tissot









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm 








​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L chrono today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

1970 vintage Timex self winder. Crystal and dial is perfection. Movement service and running flawlessly. Case shows the wear it should. Absolutely love it.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Just rolled in from a weekend out of town while wearing my Laco Münster. One of the first things I did was shed it and strap this back on. Oh my gosh, what has happened to me?


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Palmettoman said:


> Just rolled in from a weekend out of town while wearing my Laco Münster. One of the first things I did was shed it and strap this back on. Oh my gosh, what has happened to me?
> View attachment 13006715


Can you make it look like different watches? You wouldn't even need a collection, just have different watches emulates on a screen! And with this fancy new perspective crap that's on my iPhone, it wouldn't just be a dead in shot of the watch face either. Maybe I should patent this idea...










Easy Reader with low dome acrylic on a homemade buffalo leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

5610


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Blue Timex chronograph for Sunday afternoon. I hope everyone had a great day.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Got a seat belt strap for the Amphibia. Matches the dial nice, but still not sure if I like it...









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## The Dude Hank (Feb 19, 2018)

jetcash said:


> Got a seat belt strap for the Amphibia. Matches the dial nice, but still not sure if I like it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I love this look! Nicely done.


----------



## The Dude Hank (Feb 19, 2018)

Seiko Kinetc Tuna. Love this beast!


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_







_


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MWW Morgan


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

The dude ... just for a laugh!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Guzmannosaurus said:


>


Excellent 70's chrono!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM......Monday.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

The old Casio AMW 320c on the walk with Molly:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Again









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which nato is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Seiko SPRC01 "Starlight" Cocktail Time LE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

I love this Bulova Military, especially since it is the most accurate watch I've got. I can set my other watches by this one. After six months, it is still right on the second! I got a package in the mail yesterday from my daughter-in-law which means more new accessories.









I have it on a brand new Geckota very heavy mesh that is wide and well machined. Very simple yet elegant underneath.















The mesh slides underneath the clasp to get this elegant simplicity. It is not an easy-on, easy-off strap, but well worth the effort.









Have a great day wherever and whenever you are. Be nice to yourself and kind to others.


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

38mm intramatic









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Merkur Oceanmaster 300


----------



## OldSoulRevival (Mar 15, 2015)

Just got it! Going on the wrist tomorrow.


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4302







​


----------



## micdon (Mar 24, 2018)

I usually don't do Chinese Microbrands - but no rule without an exception. This is a SanMartin, Pilot 42mm stainless. 
- Seagull ST2130 (ETA 2824-2 clone), Out of the box extremely accurate with +2 seconds/day
- Exceptionally nice lume - not only bright but highly sensitive and long lasting
- The dial resembles a smaller version of the Laco Saarbruecken but everything else like case back and crown is branded SanMartin 
Interestingly they seem to have their act together on QC but a real challenge to get in contact with them and order


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Armourlite on a new Horween strap.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Casio F-91W









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ragl said:


> View attachment 13011411
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Cool! Not such a fan of the numeral font, but I like the colors a lot!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

The watch I love and hate at the same time


----------



## SBUBandit (May 2, 2017)

Just got the NATO band for this yesterday in the mail.


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

ProPilot GMT


----------



## OldSoulRevival (Mar 15, 2015)

Day 2 - finally get it see it in some daylight (albeit overcast). Loving this watch so far.


----------



## astrum3d (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Not sure about this one yet. I've worn it several times, changed straps, etc. But I'm just not feeling it yet. It's a solid watch, runs good, feels good, looks nice, it even has an oddly satisfying"click" when the date changes. I may decide to flip it but until then I'm giving it another shot.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parnis Vintage Inspired Diver on the new nato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Seiko Spork









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_















_


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Orient Star "Explorient" in white









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Limited Edition Perpetual Chronograph AT4021-02L







​


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Invicta 8926 minus crown guards and lots of mods.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good early Wednesday morning;-), Melbourne Flinders for now.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mercs (Feb 15, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Finally found a First Gen Black Monster in awesome condition. Love it, missed my Orange I had 4 years ago...








​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday. 2nd change of the day.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Acadian1820 (Jul 18, 2017)

sal4 said:


> Blue Orient Mako
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great-looking watch (and photo), sal4! I'm one of the minority that really like the looks of the extra pusher at 2:00. I bought the Ray II a little after it came out because I wanted the hacking and winding features, but was a bit bummed they removed that pusher.


----------



## Acadian1820 (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm wearing my Fossil Del Rey meca-quartz today. It's got a fairly plain dial, but I really like the slight sunburst effect when it catches the light.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

After years of resistance (because I dislike non-hacking movements), I finally gave in and bought IT in a recent eBay sale for $145. I got the watch this morning and my first impression: the rubber strap was very uncomfortable. Other than that, I actually like it a lot. I think it will be a keeper and I will have to take the rubber strap off the first thing I get home this evening.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

My Two passions. Equal but different. One since I was 10 and the other since I was 20. One every day and the other almost every weekend. Could do every day though.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks! The Mako remains one of my favorite affordables. Like you, the 2:00 pusher never bothered me. The gen2 is a great Mako as well. I have a gen2 Ray and like hacking and hand winding.



Acadian1820 said:


> Great-looking watch (and photo), sal4! I'm one of the minority that really like the looks of the extra pusher at 2:00. I bought the Ray II a little after it came out because I wanted the hacking and winding features, but was a bit bummed they removed that pusher.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## astrum3d (Oct 14, 2017)

Top of the line Alpha Explorer.


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Seiko SNZF17J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Of to IKEA with the Orthos Commander 300


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Late post. GMT all day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

MP83 said:


> Orient Star "Explorient" in white
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks awesome. What is the size of the watch and lug width?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Pepsi GMT again today. I love this watch. Sometimes I just look at it to enjoy the colors and design.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Omega dynamic Chronograph









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m








​


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Durkano said:


> This looks awesome. What is the size of the watch and lug width?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks, this beauty is 36mm w/o crown and has 20mm lugs

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I prefer bracelet over other strap types, and I like my newly acquired SKX007 enough that I ordered a bracelet for it yesterday. While waiting for the bracelet, I am wearing this beauty today.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Nordic Shield


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Modern Blue for Thursday...










Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

I'm loving this mod I just finished.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Enjoying an after dinner espresso.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## janko1306 (Oct 12, 2012)

..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver Automatic 
*







_


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

NOS 1960's Phenix auto for today.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

My recently acquired NOS O&W Ocean Master. My first Big watch!








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks huge, what diameter is it?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Island Watch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Gonna hit-up on a bit of blue for Good Friday:

















Have a great long weekend guys.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## radoncdoc (Jan 19, 2012)

Longines Railroad









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm On Canvas








​


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k on leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Terragraph today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tissot Sport V8 T039.417.16.057.02


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Bertucci A4T with Panatime Nato


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

DB Pro Aqua Today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## asmd (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

SKX


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Alpina for the holiday


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

blue fifty five fathoms


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Alpina for the holiday
> 
> View attachment 13020429


Sharp looking.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm jellin'









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

1963









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Evening switch. Just needed some orange.


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

Sorrry, lighting is terrible everywhere here.


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

Brain cramp.

This is my newest addition.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Seiko M159-5028









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Barrister89 said:


> View attachment 13020947


Looks a little like a Bulang & Son strap.

Nice watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Dynamic! On a timex strap !









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123

*







_


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

Luch one hand


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

BB41 today









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Zelos Hammerhead Bronze


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Omega today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6 








​


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

The Marathon is on my wrist while I wait for my SKX009's NATO strap to dry out after being washed.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Got this at Disney World 12 years ago.....


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This Hamilton


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Jove said:


> Right now? Timex 1440 ultra-affordable. My typical Saturday morning mowing the lawn watch. Haven't gotten around to changing to something else yet.
> 
> View attachment 1575535


I was shoveling snow this morning.










The one on the right to the (indoor) pool, and back to the one on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday!! 

SKX009 on the jub for tonite...


----------



## cheesetime (Sep 21, 2015)

Ray Raven on a new Bertucci band.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Fitz was really enjoying this video review of a Seiko Baby tuna in this pic... I guess it makes sense cat's would be interested in baby tuna?


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Bulova Accutron Gemini 26a001 w/ETA 2824

*







_


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

atarione said:


> Fitz was really enjoying this video review of a Seiko Baby tuna in this pic... I guess it makes sense cat's would be interested in baby tuna?
> 
> View attachment 13023445


I love how cats rarely pay attention to TV, but when they do, it is 100% devotion. Mine has the same look when hockey is on. For some reason that really piques his interest.

Anyways, SKX007J for today.








Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This ain't no April fool - it's a 009.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

atarione said:


> Fitz was really enjoying this video review of a Seiko Baby tuna in this pic... I guess it makes sense cat's would be interested in baby tuna?
> 
> View attachment 13023445


Perhaps he'd be interested in last years April, Seiko release.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Timex quartz Red Ball diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

The original Sun Dial watch for this special day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

From Saturday to Sunday


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter Day to All!








​


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Happy Tudor Day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Happy Easter errbuddy!










Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Happy Resurrection Day/Easter/Passover/Sunday!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 for Easter Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

maybe switch later...


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

Happy April Fools Day...


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Finishing off this beautiful day with this black watch:


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Happy Easter, and I hope everyone had a great Sunday!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## micdon (Mar 24, 2018)

My wife is floating around somewhere in Europe (Vacation) that's why the bezel is rotated 6 hours


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Happy Easter









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Easter all!


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

My SD40 brass on stock rubber. Super comfortable and easy to wear all day. Pic taken earlier when watering my palms


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*ESQ Criterion by Movado

*







_


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Parnis


----------



## luxury554 (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm wearing a Rolex Explorer 2, i would advise many buyers to buy it also


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Just an Invicta










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

On vacation for a few days during Spring Break. Hanging out with my children. Seiko snzg13









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

A Tag for the snowy morning here on the East Coast....


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

First post in ages
Got a lot of grief last time I was on here
Screw em,. I still like watches









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

The 2 watches I wore today...


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hamilton Pilot


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/42 Hour Power Reserve

*







_


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Good morning









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC053 on leather today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

This morning’s option...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Which nato is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a brown crown and buckle I believe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Dugena Nautica Evo


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Enjoying my new ceronometer and amazed at the quality of this funky Tevise Chinese automatic. I will buy a few more.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Bulova Lunar Pilot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Deep Blue Master 1000 with ceramic bezel. Mad I didn't buy the blue, green and Pepsi versions.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Debert Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe - The most expensive looking yet ironically cheapest beater watch I own.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Debert Fifty fathoms Bathyscaphe


Clean. How is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

catsteeth said:


> View attachment 13030199


Man I love those Hamilton watches
If only I had the funds 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

mr mash said:


> Man I love those Hamilton watches
> If only I had the funds
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


£330 on Creationwatches currently. I've bought several watches there, although not this one. Never had any problems.


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianperry (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Great watch, but not exactly affordable! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Great watch, but not exactly affordable!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, sorry. I didn't notice this was the affordable forum.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MissAD (Mar 15, 2018)

This is a little piece of fun.


----------



## skuzapo (Jan 26, 2018)

Well I took it off for a second (thought this was a nice pairing) but otherwise this new 1970 has been on my wrist all day


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## MissAD (Mar 15, 2018)

I love that watch.

The Khaki field is definitely on my birthday list,it was a toss up between a Raymond Weil Toccata, I went with the Khaki


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Invicta mod. I have a package set to be delivered today, but it wasn't. Tracking says "forwarded for delivery". What's going on DHL?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*















_


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Finally home...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Morning 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

Today’s option...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm still wearing this M159-5028 from 1977.

B&W helps to hide it's age...









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Timex today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Still waiting for the bracelet


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Off the original black nylon/ canvas and on to a Hirsch Liberty. Much better...








Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## robrobsen (Apr 3, 2018)

Poljot Blue Angels ..had it for over 15 years


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Trying the the Zelos Mako on a strapcode endmill bracelet with the ratcheting divers extension.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58 (Oct 18, 2016)

Luminox P-38 Lightning with the Valjoux 7750 movement


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Going home









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Black Leather 








*


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

cACTUS








Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Cobra de Calibre









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Perfect match! Yellow seaforth on grey cincy seatbelt nato 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

Good morning y’all...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Continuing my same watch for the workweek ride.


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

My new daily driver: Monta Triumph









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Wish I was going camping.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Tevise again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Oris Aquis.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Finally got the darn thing to work properly . Didnt charge from the get go. Replaced the battery/capacitor and now it works great. Took only 20 min and $27. Beautiful watch but what a pain!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Retrospect proto on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Received this Monster a hour ago, love the contrast of the red/black colors.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Marloe Chronoscope.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Invicta mod on Barton band.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

Pro Pilot GMT


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Orient









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Gilt turtle today









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Lunar Pilot on Di-Modello Chronissimo. 









Looks good don't it?

Sent from my iPhone using TattleTalk


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

JDom58 said:


> Luminox P-38 Lightning with the Valjoux 7750 movement
> 
> View attachment 13033761


I'm not familiar with this piece. Very nice!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III on Mesh

*







_


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Victorinox Maverick


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Tissot I bought recently









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Today something weird.








Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Longines


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

Today...


----------



## Rover79 (Feb 2, 2018)

Time to chill...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Fannum Phrydae.


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

I love the look.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same watch I've had on all week.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still enjoying the Dracula Monster








​


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Today is the Ball Fireman Nightbreaker on a Hirsch Rally Strap!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

she's been running a little fast...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercs (Feb 15, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Doxa Sub 300 50th Anniversary Edition with some spring colors










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

Timex MK1 Aluminum.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

SKX007 with bracelet


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Seiko today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

The little RED EYE ... time to mow the lawn!

For some weird reason, this little guy is bringing me the most joy of any piece I own lately. Far more than any of my luxury swiss timepieces. Would I suit up in a tux with it?, perhaps not ... but that aint often, and just about everything else it can handle.

Why is this??? ... im almost angry about it!, is it the zero f's given nature of it?, or has the cheese finnally slid of my cracker? Or is it truly just as simple, beautiful and awesome as I think it is? Maybe this and a Rolex sub c is all ill ever need and I can sell the rest???

Even out of my digitals, Its lowest end, most basic gshock, most basic square (no tough solar or atomic even) ... in fact it's the cheapest timepiece I own overall (maybe on par with a vostok). 

Bought it on sale with some ebay change to mow the lawn and paint the house ... but since it arrived it absolutely OWNs my wrist time!

Maybe it's just a phase, but right now I am just besotted by this little red eyed, blacked out Japanese wonder.

Cheers Casio, cheers.


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Out for dinner









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Ina-Gadda-Davida.










Sent from my iPhone using TattleTalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Time for Tartar with the Monster








​


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Pedronev85 said:


> BB41 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this Tudor!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 for Today

*







_


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Trying a different strap









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO Prospex SPRC44


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6








​


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Tevise today. I do love it






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's Seeker Saturday.


----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)

It's reissue day


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Sportura


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

55 fathoms still haven't decided if I'm gonna mod it or not.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## e_g (Mar 17, 2018)

Ol reliable









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## e_g (Mar 17, 2018)

Redcrow said:


> 55 fathoms still haven't decided if I'm gonna mod it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, I was about to wear the same watch today.. usually have it on mesh or a nato but I put it on the stock bracelet just because.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k on leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

e_g said:


> Funny, I was about to wear the same watch today.. usually have it on mesh or a nato but I put it on the stock bracelet just because.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I really like the bracelet. Usually not a fan.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Gigandet SS.

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

hope you like it..


----------



## e_g (Mar 17, 2018)

Redcrow said:


> I really like the bracelet. Usually not a fan.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Same here. Comfortable and has a nice texture balance.

I've considered getting a 12 hour bezel insert for it but I haven't committed yet.. only mods I've done on it have been strap combinations.. I'd recommend a black mesh









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

April 7th snow? This is BS!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

First true sunny spring day over here, calls for a sunny watch 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

blasted Fieldwalker and matching Hexa 5 link.


----------



## MissAD (Mar 15, 2018)

I could not leave the store without it, they had a pretty large collection of men's Watches, the SA ushered me towards the MK's :/, "these are our luxury ladies watches" lol okay but I came for the Khaki though-


----------



## MissAD (Mar 15, 2018)

View attachment 13041657
I could not leave the store without it, they had a pretty large collection of men's Watches, the SA ushered me towards the MK's :/, "these are our luxury ladies watches" lol okay but I came for the Khaki though-


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Wearing my new arrival, the Redentore from an Italian micro...


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

househalfman said:


> Wearing my new arrival, the Redentore from an Italian micro...


I have the same one. Great bang for the buck on it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

#StrapSatuday with the newly arrived Hamilton on a D22 Straps OD canvas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My brand new Citizen!


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

I’m liking the nato on this...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday:-!


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Gruppo Gamma Peacemaker


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Chr. WARD C60









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate







​


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

Just a Diver today...


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

1976 Timex manual wind with hexagonal case and emerald green dial.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Halios Seaforth sunburst blue dial on a NTH Tropic strap to pack and head back home today. 
Cheers. 
B


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

anrex said:


> View attachment 13042607


Wow, never seen that type of bracelet, can you give some details.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

Enjoying Formula One with my Vostok Diver.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Havin a couple o beers with Energia


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I have these 2 accompanying me this week to a business trip...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Afternoon change to Hamilton Khaki King. b-):-!day.


----------



## Luke B (Apr 10, 2013)

househalfman said:


> I have these 2 accompanying me this week to a business trip...


Both awesome!!! MV on my end

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

NFW for tonight... Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

O & W Mirage III


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm not sure why I bought this watch as it really isn't my style. No crown guards, exposed crystal, inexpensive leather band, and only the hands are lumed. Even with all those knocks I'm glad I did buy it and am enjoying wearing it.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels

*







_


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Monday...


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

t minus said:


> I'm not sure why I bought this watch as it really isn't my style. No crown guards, exposed crystal, inexpensive leather band, and only the hands are lumed. Even with all those knocks I'm glad I did buy it and am enjoying wearing it.
> View attachment 13044655


A good purchase! I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SRP053J on a ToxicNato.


----------



## janko1306 (Oct 12, 2012)

126600









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MissAD (Mar 15, 2018)

Marathon Navigator


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

anrex said:


> View attachment 13042607


Is that the UncleSeiko 'razor wire' bracelet. I've forgotten what it's actually called. What I wanted to ask is it comfortable, and does it feel good quality? I was thinking of putting it on my SKX.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

New mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

Bulova accu swiss murren


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Got this through a trade with a fellow WUS member. Love this watch.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Nethuns Lava on mesh bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

With the homage in the conference room... Buy a real Rolex whenever I make it to CFO...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

As it happens, I'm wearing my Hamilton Navy Pioneer. This has sapphire crystals front and back (that's class), blued hands (all three), and a knurled edge case just to name a few quality points. This is one fine watch.









I have it on a Toscana, genuine, blue lizard strap that seems to have been made for it. Love this combination.















Have a great day wherever and whenever you are. Do be kind to others.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

Workout watch.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

New addition arrived today; Seiko Ignition SBHP027.


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Island Watch


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Askofu said:


> As it happens, I'm wearing my Hamilton Navy Pioneer. This has sapphire crystals front and back (that's class), blued hands (all three), and a knurled edge case just to name a few quality points. This is one fine watch.
> 
> View attachment 13047099
> 
> ...


That is a great watch. I get a very retro industrial feel, like a 40's clean room with all stainless steel gauges. This would sit proudly in a cluster by a pressure tank.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Switched to the new leather nato today for the Parnis diver.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Longines BigEye today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

A CW for today...


----------



## supergrilldds (Mar 28, 2017)

Seiko SPB053 on an Oak and Oscar strap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

1966 Timex Sprite with cathedral hands. I hope everyone has a great day!



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

NTH Azores


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Orient Mako II.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Nethuns Lava on mesh bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Staib?


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

From Russia with love.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040








​


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Wearing my work watch of course since I'm at work silly's.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Forgot how nice the Bull Shark is









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Switch to Cascais









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

SKX009


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 Professional on canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supergrilldds (Mar 28, 2017)

Oak and Oscar Sanford on a NATO. Apparently driving upside down as well.


----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)

6R15 on my wrist again


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just another Seiko as usual.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Surprisingly hefty for a titanium watch.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this OCEAN7 LM-7, love it!








​


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I was planning to wear NTH Azores today just like yesterday, but this watch was calling me and I couldn't let it go.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle on canvas









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Origin field watch on a brown suede DrunkArtStraps


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

Citizen.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

vintage everite


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Seiko Recrafts. Wore the red one today and wearing its blue brother tomorrow. Nice watches but no manual winding , must shake it to wind it. Also no hacking. What's weird is if you turn the crown backwards the second hand will go backwards for a bit. Also no micro adjustment for the band it her then a 2mm. Had to mod and drill out a link to get the band so it wasn't too loose or too tight.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

Seiko coutura









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle SRPC49k on dark khaki canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ginault OR today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the LM-7


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Roadking1102 said:


> Ninja turtle SRPC49k on dark khaki canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! Where did you get that strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

bheinselman said:


> That looks great! Where did you get that strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RedRockStraps !! Here's the link. Plenty canvas not listed, just ask what your looking for new and vintage.

https://etsy.me/2niJQU0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Birthday gift from my son.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Back to my NTH Azores


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver on a Colareb Firenze strap.


----------



## MBolster1611 (Apr 5, 2018)

Tevise Automatic


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

New JDM Citizen on a sailcloth strap








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Shark Diver again









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Seiko SNZG15J1


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

6309 mod on C&B nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Tissot



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

MM today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic on Mesh S/S Bracelet

*







_


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway 43 on Isofrane.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Rado D-Star.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sculldogg86 said:


> View attachment 13055713


Very nice! First wrist shot I see of that one. What's the size? (Diamerer and L2L) and how are you liking it?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

New oyster style bracelet for the skx









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Since i put the edox for sale so i cant wear it as often as before, this would be my everyday WRUW watch until i receive my hydroconquest in a week or two.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k on 1952 vintage OD canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Jack Mason diver on Alpha Shark nato today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My "dress" watch for today.


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

This...


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

SNZG13 on an olive nato strap (and my favorite Bob Timberlake shirt).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

New arrival today. My "adventure" watch. Compact and unobtrusive with a long strap that will fit over gloves or clothing.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skin Diver








​


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

This Baltic has become my go to for blue strap situations (blue belt and shoes).


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, this again


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

In one respect the strap on my Orange Ray is just the same as my Seikos - The tab end of the rubber drives me nuts.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

sticky said:


> In one respect the strap on my Orange Ray is just the same as my Seikos - The tab end of the rubber drives me nuts.
> 
> View attachment 13056903


Chop it!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

Gift from Mrs Redcrow.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

ptfly said:


> This Baltic has become my go to for blue strap situations (blue belt and shoes).


You know you don't always have to match all those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

EMG blue Horizon prototype










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

JR terrascope. I was going to sell it bc I was having second thoughts on its size. But now my perspective has changed and find it rather stunning (which it was what I originally thought months ago when I bought it..then after reading up on 38mm this and 38mm that and so forth, i had second thoughts).

This is a perfect watch for casual wear and fits my personality so I'll keep it.


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Speedy









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

DevilRay


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Tiki


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather

*







_


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Casual saturday.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m







​


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Definitely best bracelet I have put on the skx









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sadakrooni (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

jovani said:


>


Love this watch. I have this one myself.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

The watch that started it all for me, and I still greatly enjoy. Black Orient Mako I.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After a couple of months in the drawer had to let the OM out.


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

kurt1962 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, how do you like the Parnis?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Canvas for the evening








​


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

7Pines said:


> Hey, how do you like the Parnis?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well made, very accurate timekeeping, very pleasing to look at, great power reserve and affordable. I greatly appreciate what it is. Also, Katherine at parnis.org provides excellent customer service. I have three now and love them all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Still wearing the Luminox....


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

My "Project Laika" watch finally arrived! And yes, I know the date is wrong. Didn't feel like dealing with the Vostok date set on this lazy Saturday.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

kurt1962 said:


> Well made, very accurate timekeeping, very pleasing to look at, great power reserve and affordable. I greatly appreciate what it is. Also, Katherine at parnis.org provides excellent customer service. I have three now and love them all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear. I think they're good watches for the money and I might need to get one! Lots of happy Parnis owners out there.
Thanks,
Dan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Dub Rubb said:


> My "Project Laika" watch finally arrived! And yes, I know the date is wrong. Didn't feel like dealing with the Vostok date set on this lazy Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never set the date on my Scuba Dude. Too much of a pain!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Dinner out with family and my NTH


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Deep Blue tonight...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am really liking this Alkin Model One prototype


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Duplicate pls delete


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Seiko Recraft "Gulf" SSC667


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Swatch Sistem51 Fly


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime








​


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Bulova Marine Star today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> My "Project Laika" watch finally arrived! And yes, I know the date is wrong. Didn't feel like dealing with the Vostok date set on this lazy Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, that's a seriously sweet watch! Congrats!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

This one!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Sharkee on Shark


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

NTH Azores


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Finished up the night with my Parnis diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Invicta Pro Diver Ocean Ghost II Piranha 3036

*















_


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Adina


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZeroApr (Oct 27, 2017)

I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC053 for Blue Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Maserati Tradizione


----------



## jonsuh (Apr 9, 2018)

Laco Augsburg, 39mm


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

On my wrist now 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

NTH Azores


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Finished work and my new ND513 was waiting for me and my wonky wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

1901 IWC cal 64 movt in a 1910 silver case. I know it sounds unlikely but it is true because I put it there


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Tisell









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Orient this morning...er lunch now haha









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

The Phantom


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Haven't worn this for a while. A dressy Seiko chrono with a Cartier Roadster vibe:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a good evening 
Time to go home, with the Ginault OR


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Steel bagelsport on Eulit perlon. Strap almost cost as much as the watch!









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

On the way to the Warriors game









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Warriors up!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I am having a lot of fun with this Scuba Dude


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/42 Hour Power Reserve

*







_


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

dlee525 said:


> Warriors up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go Dubs! Also, just FYI, Sharks are up 4-1 in the 2nd! So far a good night for the Bay.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

sunny day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Doing yard work with my 20y old beater watch - Casio Twincept ABX-66 Databank. Never had single problem with this watch, and it was my single watch for 17 years! Still love it, and will wear it until it's death!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Hospital ...


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Orient Bambino V.2 Gen.2 Cream dial


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Paper Denim & Cloth jeans, Faded Glory button down chamois (the best deal on chamois and flannel on the planet) and my 90's Casio Edifice.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

on rail by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye on natural Chromexcel leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started the morning with the new Scurfa DiverOne ND, like this a lot. Will switch to B.B. later for a quick business trip to NY.

Have a great day 
B


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

My new favorite. Literally hasn't been off my wrist since I got it. Running about 7 secs slow per day so far.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Back to the foundation


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

Just a diver today


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Vintage Seiko


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub








​


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

One of my very favourites. My Uno bumper on an engraved Zennette bracelet


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Off to an interview









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

dlee525 said:


> Off to an interview
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This watch might be going o. My short list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> This watch might be going o. My short list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The strap sucks, but that's an easy fix

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

dlee525 said:


> The strap sucks, but that's an easy fix
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I sometimes wish watches were cheaper and sold as head only. I almost always change the strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micdon (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Heading home.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Durkano said:


> New JDM Citizen on a sailcloth strap
> View attachment 13054729
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


What model is this? Looks great in that strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueforest89 (Jan 3, 2015)

A rusty frog!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather

*







_


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Super late post today: I was wearing my new Mercer Lexington...


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> What model is this? Looks great in that strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, it is CB1090-59A and I love it so far.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waitsfornoman (Mar 11, 2018)

Android Divemaster Espionage AD519. 
This is my first mechanical! It has a hacking Seagull ST16 movement. I’ve had it for 5 days, and I’ve opened it twice to regulate it. It’s gaining 2 seconds on the wrist so far, and I’m stoked!

I wanted a solid first mechanical, and picked this up on the bay for 40 bucks. If it wasn’t so freakin huge I’d be totally happy wearing it for the immediate future. 

Now I’m looking for something I don’t have to take off when I want to put on my coat. 🙄


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

This one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

diver and nato 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Jaragar day/date/24 hr










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Orient Bambino V.4 Blue Dial


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

The Peking to Paris...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Getting my car inspected










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I am taking turns between NTH Azores and SKX007. Today is the vintage Azores.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo and BoR again today.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

good morning....more like good afternoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

For the now......


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

islander009 said:


> good morning....more like good afternoon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which model is this? Very beautiful


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

My newest acquisition quickly becomes . . . my WOTD!

&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## sutton (Apr 18, 2018)

Rolex 6694


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

With swiss movement ....fun / different automatic to have around


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

ConvicTech said:


> Which model is this? Very beautiful


Thanks! It's called the Orient Multi Eyes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

sutton said:


> View attachment 13070983
> Rolex 6694


This is the exact rolex I want. Classy yet understated. I really wish they had a new model with steel case/black dial/gold hands and indices. Great looking watch!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SARB035


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RADO D-Star


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

One of my vintage Casio 320s. The "R" doesn't have the layered dial like the "C" yet is still eye catching.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Swatch Sistem51 Boreal


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

Watching lost in space...with my 48-20 nixon









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Boring I know, but day 3. This thing is almost as accurate as my Tuna.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

GW-9110:


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051 on canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

new strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm easy to catch - just dangle a watch with orange markers in front of my nose.


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Morning tea and my Casio









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Mako XL with sapphire dome.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdrtoronto (Nov 13, 2016)

Enjoying this today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

I love old silver watches and this old Ingersoll has the coolest inside case back of all my watches. The face is pretty good, too!!!! (if you like silver)


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Virtual Friday!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Longer spring days means more daytime drinking and more daytime lume.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Something to be said about a great looking, comfortable and durable timepiece but when its also inexpensive enough to own 3 w extra sapphire bezels & movements aplenty- Can't beat the Seiko. Been wearing this Urchin all week.


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Dead on zero.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Aevig Corvid


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

Evening run with my SNZG17


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## gringosteve (Jan 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Seiko SNZG15J1









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Certina Square









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

Old trusty










Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

My beat up Casio AMW-320c on it's old Pathfinder mismatched end link bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Today's selection
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

NFW Shumate Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Aevig Corvid


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

Vostok.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Switched for tonight.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Borealis Cascais









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Friday night fun


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis for tonight









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

red red

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Orient Bambino Open Heart Blue Dial


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MWW Morgan


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Walking the dog.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

I choose you today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tockr Air Defender on their custom blue Hix Design strap


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Black Bellmatic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Took the pooch for a walk in the woods so snapped a pic along the trail.


----------



## micdon (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Love this piece.


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Guanqin GJ16019










Click this bar to view the original image of 720x960px.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Seiko Saturday vibe









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Chrono


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Changed to Mido Ocean Star V for the rest of the day.

Happy weekend folks.


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

Seiko Saturday. Enjoying this one.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Just bought this amazing time piece in Walmart for 19 bucks lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This again


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Plucked from the very gates of hell!!!!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

micdon said:


> View attachment 13077687
> View attachment 13077689


Matchy, sorta. Skx mod on grey perlon. Might swap to navy perlon.










Yup, I like this better on the first day of shorts this year!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Seiko Recraft "Gulf" Chrono SSC667


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Edox









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello everybody, I am ending this beautiful Saturday with two watches; both of which are quartz. A Marathon JSAR and a Seiko Kinetic Diver. The Marathon is a functional beast with a rotating bezel that rotates easily with anything on the hands. Wet, dry, dust, grease....whatever, you name it and it works great.

The Seiko is my first Kinetic watch. It has the sapphire crystal (not as thick as the JSAR's) and a bezel that invokes different opinions. It works, but like a lot of Seikos it is slightly misaligned to my eye when viewed straight-on. No one else seems to notice. The crown works wonderfully and is very positive. I love that the crystal is very recessed compared to most watches. That extra protection is very nice to have for piece of mind. 

Both of these watches are very comfortable given their size and weight. The Seiko is not as tall; however, the JSAR is very accurate. I think both are a joy to wear and use. Wishing everyone a great evening!


----------



## IllusionOfTime (Apr 21, 2018)

Classic design


----------



## The_Vat (Mar 8, 2018)

The ol' arm desk clock & weather station...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K

*







_


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Break Zoom Sport Black


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

slopingsteve said:


> View attachment 13078227
> 
> 
> Plucked from the very gates of hell!!!!
> ...


Outstanding watch, which model is this?


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I have this Seiko SUN023 on at the moment. I love it!


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

ConvicTech said:


> Outstanding watch, which model is this?


















It has 113 punched into the back but all it says on the front is" Waterproof, shock resist, anti-magnetic"

This afternoon I am wearing, having spent most of the morning sorting it out, this simply magnificent Sorna jump-hour. It has turned out better than I thought it would, given my meagre skills and lack of jump-hour knowledge, but I know more now than I did seven hours ago.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Seiko Sunday with the silver dial '70 Seiko Sports Speedtimer 6139-7010









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hamilton Khaki








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Exam Question 1.
Your train leaves at 18.03 from a platform 25 seconds away. If it takes 43 seconds to figure out the time on your oh-so-trendy jump-hour watch, will you be able to just catch your train, or will you have just missed it, and with it, any chance of getting your leg over this evening?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Seiko 6139









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 13080323


Is it pocket watch re case?


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Still staying with Seiko Sunday with the Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon. But it's also Earth Day so going with the Adidas x Parley Ultraboost with a primeknit upper built with yarn that features Parley Ocean Plastic made from recycled waste.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Workout watch


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_







_


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Rocket1991 said:


> Is it pocket watch re case?


Yes. It is marriage.


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

SRP 779 today.


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Flighty on a ww2 japanese canvas ...


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

rhetto said:


> Flighty on a ww2 japanese canvas ...


Interesting choice of strap!
Where you got it?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Finally got the bracelet for this one and sized it over the weekend. Really like it!


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Orient Bambino Open Heart Blue Dial


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmoybusiness (Dec 21, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

slopingsteve said:


> Plucked from the very gates of hell!!!!


Gates of Hell nothing Steve - It looked like it was in there having a cup of tea with Old Nick himself. Very well rescued.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not so old faithful today.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Enjoying the Parnis diver on a leather strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Still this


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

The mailman came with gifts today. Left is a Hammy 600 aquarate fresh back from its complete movement overhaul and service, right is a LIP r184 Electronic Nautic Ski. Both are 1960s EPSA super compressor divers. I just love the case









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Rocket1991 said:


> Interesting choice of strap!
> Where you got it?


This one came from vecchiotimes.com here in Australia ... I grabbed a few. They look great on seikos and also tool/war time watches like subs and omegas etc.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pan-Europ


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

It's hard not to wear my HKED F71 BUNDESWEHR project watch since I got a Miltat Super Engineer type 2 for it. I love the watch, the story, the history, the originals still out there for upwards of $5,000 and the Heuer current examples that are also five grand or more. I am also always touched that the guys who made this wanted me to have one and gifted it to me. It has a very special place in my life.









This is such a heavy, solid and well engineered band it's hard to believe. Screw rod sizing that's precise and easy, catching the light in so many ways, and this one has a special clasp that's looks uber cool IMHO.















It's hard not to feel special, wearing this watch and band combination. Thanks to Ed and the guys, thanks to my daughter-in-law (she gave me the band), and thanks to this forum. You guys are great. Do remember to be kind.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Watch and band make a great combo.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Finally got a proper MN strap from Erica. I don't know why I waited so long.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

red

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Beater today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Cheap Fossil Quartz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

asifbeg1 said:


> Cheap Fossil Quartz
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> View attachment 13085309


Neat design by fossil.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Going cheap today. $28 from a pawn shop. No extra links but it fit.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

SRP779J for today.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Good morning!


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Longines









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Blue and silver dial from a Timex 1975 UFO shaped manual winder (27851-02775) in a case from a 1974 Timex Mercury (16950-02774). Have a great Tuesday, all!



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Wearing an Orient today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

The little Bambino!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My WOTD is the NTH Näcken Vintage Blue on premium SB MilSpec strap from Cincy Strap Works.










Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk today (old pic).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


>


That's a very nice match! What strap I that?

Sendt fra min SM-G960F med Tapatalk


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

I should wear this more. Incredibly comfortable on the wrist.









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

whoa said:


> That's a very nice match! What strap I that?
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-G960F med Tapatalk


Clover straps denim.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Clover straps denim.


Looks awesome! That might look good on my Ventus Mori Brass blue dial 

Sendt fra min SM-G960F med Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orange Monster








​


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC053 on bracelet today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Glycine Combat Sub Phantom GL0083, just in today, on Alpha Shark nato. 1st wearing. Really like it! 1st combat Sub, 1st Glycine.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Loving it even though the 24hr dial drives me nuts.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Doing some gardening with my 20y old Casio Twincept ABX-66 Databank









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## undonewatches (Mar 9, 2016)

Right now...The UNDONE Killy with our blue Rally strap!


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

Lorus on perlon


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Been wearing this for a while now, been a while...10 years old Christopher Ward C5, before the Swiss made era. Still a classic looker.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

A couple more...


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Lightweight Citizen Titanium
View attachment 13089067


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EQS500DB-1A1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

I put bracelet back on the diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

Trying out my new Steavostraps


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Automatic chronograph.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather*








_


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parnis diver again today and for the next few days while away at meetings.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

The more I wear it the more I like it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Rainy day at work with the Monster








​


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Aevig Corvid


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MHD SQ1


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic

*







_


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 Professional today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

This was yesterday. Today's will follow shortly! Squale 1545.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

L.E. Chris Ward Malvern.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I find I don't post here these days as often as I had been. That's partly due to the fact that I've expanded my watch-wearing rule from "no less than one week per watch" to "no less than one month per watch", and who wants to see pictures of my ugly wrist wearing the same watch 30-days in a row?

Of course, this has also caused me to reevaluate my collection and ask myself whether I need 40+ watches if I'm limiting myself to wearing no more than 12 per year. So the process of winnowing down the collection has begun. I suspect that this beauty, however, will be a keeper. It's almost quartz-accurate, it's a good size, it's legible in all lighting conditions, and I suspect it'll withstand all the abuse my SKX has suffered over its 22-year (and counting) life. The MN strap just completes it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Right now, waiting for the last few trades to knock off.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

All week.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Helson Forged Carbon Shark Diver with Swiss eta


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one all weekend at the lake.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

SNK809 with domed sapphire glass


----------



## manaz101 (Jul 9, 2017)

DJ36 on Jean Rousseau strap









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Aevig


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

INOX on leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stowman2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Here is my Seiko Samurai SRPB51J1.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Day


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Again my favorite EDC: Seiko SNZG15J1









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Casio F-91W









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm back from my meetings and traveling and now off to softball. I decided to switch it up to my vintage Casio AMW320 R.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

both...


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Is Saturday a good day to wear CW?


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

This one arrived yesterday. Record time from Russia to Ireland. 5 days to leave Russia and then just 5 more days to arrive to me :-!

I put it on a Seiko baby Monster bracelet. Just brushed out all the polish parts and replaced the Seiko clasp with one from goodcheapman of ebay.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

sixtysix said:


>


Can't wait!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)

Finally back with a new titanium bracelet


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Glycine Combat 6 Classic 43mm









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Just got it, swatch sistem51 hodinkee vintage 84









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

....While watching some Jason Bourne.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

Flighty.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Aevig firehose


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient panda.


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

Speedy on a cordovan strap.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gfabbri (Apr 21, 2018)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 13080323


What is that? Very nice looking piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

O.M. gen 3.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

sticky said:


> O.M. gen 3.
> 
> View attachment 13098693


Gen2 BOMonster on Borealis.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Still rocking the Stowa!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

And the Abyss gazes back at you.


chillsand said:


> Just got it, swatch sistem51 hodinkee vintage 84
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parnis GMT today on this beautiful spring day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Traser Automatic Master UTC


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Don't know why but I just love this stupid watch


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


>


You're making me want to buy a second monster.










Might slap my monster on later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> You're making me want to buy a second monster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those yobokies parts?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Doing some grilling









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Let's go 


tennesseean_87 said:


> You're making me want to buy a second monster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tapawatch


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Happy Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Switched to Mickey for the evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

jetcash said:


> Are those yobokies parts?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


AjuiceT. The dial is dark navy. Lume on this one is crummy, but the parts were on sale, so maybe that's why.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sports Diver *








_


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Let's go
> 
> Tapawatch


I don't know if you meant let's go buy another or let's go slap the current one on. I did the latter. Olive/orange seatbelt nato for bed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## BTREID (Apr 26, 2018)

I'll be honest, my everyday beater.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

My GADA.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I don't know if you meant let's go buy another or let's go slap the current one on. I did the latter. Olive/orange seatbelt nato for bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo. I mean buy another Monster. I had a Orange Monsters 4 years ago and really miss it so I bought these 3 in the last month. The price in the used have increase alot in the last 2 years for these monsters....

Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Again my favorite EDC, but this time on WatchGecko's ZULUDIVER Divers 2 piece Black strap with red stitching.









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC053









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Pepsi Samurai










Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

1979 Timex Q Quartz Jump Minute



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that bezel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

carbon goodness!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice combo. I mean buy another Monster. I had a Orange Monsters 4 years ago and really miss it so I bought these 3 in the last month. The price in the used have increase alot in the last 2 years for these monsters....
> 
> Tapawatch


Thanks. I don't need another monster. I got this one for less than I've seen used ones, so I snatched it. Fortunately I've sold off enough pipe tobacco to fund it retroactively.

New strap tonight:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Preparing for barbeque 








Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BTREID (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Hardly surprising:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

6139 this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

SNK793 getting some wrist time today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Debert


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Casio Tough Solar.


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hamilton Khaki on NATO








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod








​


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This CW


----------



## pwirtz13 (May 1, 2018)

Beater for the job.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

Baltic Chronograph


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Roar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather

*







_


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Rado D-Star


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

Zelos :-!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

ZM-73 said:


> Rado D-Star
> View attachment 13105825
> 
> View attachment 13105827


Looks light-hearted and clean with some retro sprinkled over it!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again for day 3. Hard to take it off sometimes.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)

Sarg on SS


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

New brown custom sharkskin, my first non-cowhide strap!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

I just got this $68 Guanqin in the mail today. I expect I'll want to ditch the mesh for black or brown leather pretty soon.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> Looks light-hearted and clean with some retro sprinkled over it!


Probably the best description for it. And it is _very_ clean looking in the flesh.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Dammit, wrong day.


----------



## Lukavalentine (Apr 26, 2018)

3 II


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas*








_


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

oh well in office , bought that for sake of "good deal" but works better at least to my eyes with the beige perlon strap


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BTREID (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

This 36mm gem, owned from new since the late 80's









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 Professional on RAF canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Bulova Lunar Pilot. A new favorite. 









Sent from my iPhone using TattleTalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Another day with my GADA.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Resurrected mid 90s Swiss Army.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The streak continues.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same since Monday so might as well just finish out the week with it.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Gulfmaster.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Check the shadow on my cuff 









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina and DrunkArtStraps


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Newly arrived. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Invicta










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Photo from yesterday but still on my wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Wore the silver one today. Wearing the gun metal grey tomorrow. Have 2 of the 3 LE Pro Divers. Need the gold version now.









Number 479 of 3000. Swiss Rhonda movement.









Number 0007 of 3000. Same movement.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Oooops, my mistake. The brothers have a japanese Hattori (Seiko) movement , not Swiss.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Prospex Sky


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Picked up on a cross channel ferry in 1993....almost 20 years in the back of a drawer, dead battery/unused.....popped a battery in a couple of years ago and worked perfectly!

Love the strap too....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tissot T-Touch II Titanium

The Alliteration watch...









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

IWC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Palmettoman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bulova Moon Watch














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

simonp67 said:


> Photo from yesterday but still on my wrist
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sweet father Cousteau!


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Rainy Friday


----------



## Techguy73 (May 4, 2018)

My ginormous Invicta Pro Diver 19825 Chronograph.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM300 for the last day, on a ToxicNato Shiznit.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

First of many seasonal switches from leather to steel.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Just arrived yesterday - an older Glycine manual wind Cali dial.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lukavalentine (Apr 26, 2018)

Baby divers rule, Beaux agrees


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Got to celebrate one of the nicest days we've had in 2018 by taking the Ocean 1 Pepsi GMT out in the Sunshine.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy Saturday everyone.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Lukavalentine said:


> Baby divers rule, Beaux agrees


Then why is Beaux looking away? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Noticed a Seiko midsize Quartz Pepsi diver in the Tara agent and complimented him. He was then very interested in my Seiko powers Invicta mod and that is done it myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

1972 diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Driving kids around town with my G-Shock


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boldr Voyager this morning.


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

just a dive watch day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

24 Hour Old Logo Glycine Airman









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Vintage Raketa-TV


----------



## IllusionOfTime (Apr 21, 2018)

Happy Seiko Saturday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

IllusionOfTime said:


> Happy Seiko Saturday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiko SKX.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Now on NATO









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Sylph


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

asifbeg1 said:


> Bulova Moon Watch
> View attachment 13111839
> View attachment 13111841
> 
> ...


What brown strap is that?

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Mako II thanks to Massdrop.










Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Cascais









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III *








_


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

frog1996 said:


> What brown strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


EACHE Brown Crazy horse band from eBay. Paid $17.53

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SZSC004


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

My second Sinn....should have never sold the first one....the rubber strap is incredible....


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

asifbeg1 said:


> EACHE Brown Crazy horse band from eBay. Paid $17.53
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

NOS (May 2004) SNZ391:


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

6 days with the Seiko SARB035 on a business trip and then to church this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

sal4 said:


> 6 days with the Seiko SARB035 on a business trip and then to church this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fossil Today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clown (Feb 5, 2018)

Again...


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, right now, it's my big, blue Bulova Precisionist. A big watch but it wears easy and is easy on the eyes.









On a denim strap that goes oh so well with it. Light yet very strong.















Ya'll have a great day wherever and whenever you are. Do remember to be kind to others.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

It has been a good day, just tired now. My trusty Marathon is still on my wrist. Always a nice watch for easy readability at a glance; the lume is pretty awesome too.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Sweet setup, what model number is that?


Roadking1102 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My black and blue Deep Blue Ocean Diver 500m. This one always flies under the radar but comes up big on features and quality. Eta 2824-2, ceramic bezel, you can't go wrong grabbing one of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nm2068 (Jan 21, 2018)

Abyss









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

Family time.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Spring is springing around here*

The fields are green, as my new Bulova can attest









The creek in this area, just a trickle a month ago, flowing with snowmelt now


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera flieger.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Timex Weekender on a strap from Ague.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmuazam (May 5, 2018)

G-shock Frogman GWF-D1000NV-2









Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Seiko Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

CW


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bossie (Mar 12, 2018)

Geckota Pilot with manual polished crown


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## I prefer pi. (May 4, 2018)

This just came in, beautiful watch terrible photo.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6309-7049 

... november 1978


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

t minus said:


> Sweet setup, what model number is that?


It's a SRPC49k on RedRockStrap canvas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNZ391 again today:


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

57 looking glorious in the bank holiday sunshine.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Great shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Admiral















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Great shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir.....


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

My favorite EDC, today on BluShark CanvaSoft 2.0 Slate gray strap









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SBDC025 with cyclops removed! - still awaiting a blue AR dd CT056 however.


----------



## rodolfoscl (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello Guys, here wearing my Seiko SRP777 Turtle with the Super Oyster Uncle Seiko Mod.
Desk Diver Mondays 







​


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Invicta mod, then back to BOMonster after work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

I've been wearing the new addition since Friday to get familiar with all the features; Skagen Connected.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

On baby watch now









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Just in yepiiiiiii

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a good evening 
Wearing my Boldr Voyager on a pit moss Horween leather


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## rmuazam (May 5, 2018)

My watch of the day is Casio Protrek F-20









Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

switched it up to the srpb79 on leather


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Manual Wind w/42 Hour Power Reserve

*_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Been wearing this for last four days, it's a great summer-y watch. The lume fairly glows!

Watchuseek has been asking for image URLs only the last month (why!) But I remembered to check advanced, and you can upload an image there, but in this format it seems.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Cheap watch ⌚ and a cup of joe. Timex expedition bought as a BOGO 1/2 half off. Got one for my grandson and one for me.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Good solid watch - Workhorse-y, but with a pinch of exotica.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I must be a super lucky guy because this dude is adding 1.1 second per day for the last 10 days.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Seiko snzf17j









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Seiko SNE445.









Sent from an alternate universe where people pay attention to silly forum signatures


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Rhorya said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lovely. Blue bezel really works!


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Rhorya said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lovely. Blue of the bezel a lovely tone


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

British made 79 Marlin


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Just picked it up from a yard salefor 10 bucks. Don't know if it's for women or men lol









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

chillsand said:


> Just picked it up from a yard salefor 10 bucks. Don't know if it's for women or men lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My old partner had one of those. He loved it and wore it on patrol for his last 7 or so years until he retired last year. I remember he had a problem with it holding a charge during the first year and took it to the Seiko HQ in New Jersey (5 minutes from work) and they fixed it as he waited. Not a problem since.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Today it's 1968


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0

*















_


----------



## Marly (Sep 28, 2016)

Best value swiss diver out there


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051 on leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Wednesday, Keeping It Celestial Again Today With The Renato Master Horologe Moonphase, by Martin Braun. Paired Once Again With My 9 Planets Healing Stones Bracelet.

Please Visit My Daily Watch Blog At www.wrist-game.net, And Join The Conversation.









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

With a new capacitor it is now a great watch ⌚. Would not hold a charge for more then a week before. I changed it in 15 minutes. Wasn't cheap though, $28 on eBay.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Mako XL.


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

Spent the day with the new LIV Rebel DDC, but now home where baby sick is a real possibility so going beater









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

The wife actually complimented the nato, and she thinks all watches look the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

My Stowa and I are stuck on a late running train with a screaming child right now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Don't think I am going to change anytime soon.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Giving my Zelos Mako a secpnd day of landscaping trials.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Just arrived from Japan. Fresh out of the box and date set. I love it!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather*








_


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Worn daily for more than 2 weeks.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Just took it off the wrist for the pic 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

changing to a metal bracelet before wearing


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye on English Tan Dublin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

What else?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Guanqin GJ16009
​







​


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

6139 Pogue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm giving the "Red Dot" a trial run before I do a bit of clean-up on it. So far, so good, but I'll see where it's at after a full 24 hours. Truth be told, I prefer the version with dot hour markers, and I have one in storage, but it needs service as it doesn't currently run.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

Little bit if hiking today









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic *








_


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Mako


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Day three for Squale. Might change later.

SORRY Too much effort to alter attitude, so upside down it is


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 Professional









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one again today.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Seiko SNZG15J1. Again.









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tissot Sport V8 T039.417.16.057.02


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tag Heuer today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Bambino.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Dude









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Wearing my dressier watch for commencement day


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mako USA Today.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Beautiful

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Put this on again after a couple of months...

40+ yo and although a bit scuffed and worse for wear it's running at +0.3 s/d

Seiko M159-5028









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

Deep Blue PROTAC


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Older picture but on the wrist nonetheless:










X-Post from the small wrist thread.

Auguste Reymond Rumba

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pmuskin01 (Jul 31, 2015)

Combat 6 on canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

Enjoying the weekend with the Tisell flieger. Unbelievable value proposition!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new blue ND Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

That strap looks nice. How it's on the wrist? Comfortable or stiff?


Jeep99dad said:


> My new blue ND Scurfa DiverOne


Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Still a work in progress but actually "working in progress"


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I am on my way to brunch with my "reversible" SKX Tuna mod-not meeting anyone, just me and my watch.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Currently smitten on this combo...


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Birthday party duty with my Vostok


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

2 of my 3 loves. Model planes of any type, watches and the other is in the other room. Invicta 18389, Dornier DO-27.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Straton








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Wearing my blue Seiko Bellmatic









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

Vintage today









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pegasus Mecurio


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Calibre S today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

EMG DL63 sat in the sun









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

with rubber b, not comfortable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

Tissell flieger


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's the only red I own so make the best of it.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

First beach-day of the year.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been this one all weekend.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

T13


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Kessel Melody Alarm.

I had one of these as a kid and took it apart to try to figure out how it worked.
(It didn't survive...)
So when I saw one for sale recently I just grabbed it for the sake of nostalgia.
It's as dodgy quality as I remember the original being but fun to have in my collection nonetheless.









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Had this Casio Royal plastic/round lying around for ages. Thought I'd have a bit of fun with it. You have to cut the NATO to get it to fit. (Lug gap 16mm, NATO 18mm).


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Happy Monday 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Vintage styling 









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Parkgate said:


> View attachment 13134881
> 
> 
> View attachment 13134883
> ...


What a beautiful vintage!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Day three with the SRPC49k









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Aquis


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I didn't really lust after this watch when it first came out, but thought I'd try it due to the the sub $500 sale price I found. It exceeded my expectations, so I also sourced the bracelet. One of my favorites now.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

1988-90 Casio Digigraph








So much flashing and blinking on the display here that I had to wear sunglasses. Yoo have to hand it to Casio - they know how to make a watch FUN!!!!


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Very excited my two WUS edition watches came in today!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

arislan said:


> Vintage styling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

This one boomeranged back.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Still wearing the Marathon, for over a week now....this is some kind of record for me anymore.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Watched one before looking at the other. You guess which is which.


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Timex Camper- my cheapest purchase but it's got more wrist time than many others










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Hammy Khaki Pilot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calpika (Apr 30, 2013)

Seiko









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

Seiko skx013 Enhanced!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Prospex


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

This for last few days. Except brief interlude with the Casio


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back again for day three. This might be the longest I've ever worn this watch, though I doubt it'll make it the full month.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tissot Sport V8 T039.417.16.057.02


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Harpoon produced by Mr B.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Timex Tuesday ...


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Freshly painted bezel&#8230;


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MOP Kalmar on perlon.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

TgeekB said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Impressive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

A NEW old friend.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

The Tsao Baltimore, Founder's Limited Edition.

Please Visit My Daily Watch Blog At www.wrist-game.net

Today's Topic, Catch And Release, Or Buyer's Remorse.









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nite watch









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Roue SSD 3


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Put this on today, but will have to temporarily take it off while I do some decoration round house.


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

LIV Rebel today









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Midweek blues.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Ref 24760

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

cmann_97 said:


> Nite watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Watch! Mine says hello!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Oldie but a goodie...









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye on Natural chromexcel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

1925 cal 76 IWC movement in a 1929 IWC silver case. The first IWC movement made specifically for wristwatches. Quite good-looking for a 90 year-old. It will be even better when I get another minute hand.


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Undone dWh chrono on an SB CincyStrapWorks NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## PhantomLamb (Apr 17, 2018)

Sea-Gull M182SK (Red) Did my first "mod" and switched the strap.


----------



## PhantomLamb (Apr 17, 2018)

Sea-Gull M182SK (Red) Did my first "mod" and switched the strap. 

View attachment 13142349


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Should really wear this more









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

The Spinnaker Wreck Automatic.









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

This just arrived after a month in transit from New York (my daughter-in-law) as a gift from sister. I did a LOT of hinting and am just a trifle ashamed but not much really. I love this thing. I love the styling. I love the blue face. I love that the second hand has a tiny Swiss Army Knife on one end. I love that the case was machined from a single block of stainless steel (I'm not sure, but I believe that to be the case--pun intended).









I love the Swiss Army logo on the stem.









I love the heft. The Victorinox folks say that it's one of the toughest watches out there, and I believe them.









It came with a rubber strap, and I can't wear rubber. The lugs are 21mm apart, and I only had 22mm straps, but squeezed this rather gorgeous blue leather INOX strap into place and like it (I've ordered a couple of 21mm straps, but it will be another month or so before they get here).









The back is clean and says all I need it to say.









I don't know how you can tell if clams are happy, but I am happy as a clam. Over the moon and gobsmacked as my British friends would say. You have a great day wherever and whenever you are and do be kind.


----------



## tonygermano2 (Feb 20, 2018)

pmuskin01 said:


> Combat 6 on canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Bosch


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1 Professional today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one seems to be the only watch that can get the SPB053 off my wrist. It is my favorite though.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Streak still going










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Super Jubilee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

My beater/work watch


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Oops


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

A ubiquitous Seiko 5. My first and only Seiko 5 bought just around Christmas Time last year. Cost me just £50 delivered as a dealer ex-demo, had the slightest of scratches on the clasp, has got a few more hairline scratches since then. Keeps seeming to gravitate to my wrist several days each week since I have owned it...........

Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

View attachment 13144377


A ubiquitous Seiko 5. My first and only Seiko 5 bought just around Christmas Time last year. Cost me just £50 delivered as a dealer ex-demo, had the slightest of scratches on the clasp, has got a few more hairline scratches since then. Keeps seeming to gravitate to my wrist several days each week since I have owned it...........

Jim


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The SRP653 looking handsome and large.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen TimeTrack Ana-digi
30-0063
May 1981 Manufacture 
Has a rather unique graphical display for the seconds which is also used for 1/100th seconds in Stopwatch mode.









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Ignition


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manaz101 (Jul 9, 2017)

My daily driver, vintage circa 1978 Skin & Hair model 1

Jk 🤣🤣

Just haven't gotten to putting on a watch this morning before I do some work.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

View attachment 13146659

View attachment 13146661

View attachment 13146665


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Now that I'm on a one-watch-per-month rotation, I could just post the same photograph 30-days in a row, but that would be dishonest (plus the dates on the dial would be wrong, and that would drive me crazy). So here's a picture virtually indistinguishable from the one I posted yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


>


Seiko Turtle Mini - Just arrived!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jodo (Feb 11, 2018)

1969 doxa sub 300t sharkhunter aqualung









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway 43.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Scuba Dude








Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Esteem!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis F43









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Day 3 for Khaki. Might change later, maybe to turtle, maybe bulova moon.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Double Trouble


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Ginault for today. Great watch and great accuracy...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

New receipt yesterday 5/18 of this Invicta Speedway. Loving it so far.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I still can't get over how good a diver can look on a strap that can't tolerate water in any shape or form.


----------



## WhisWatch (May 15, 2018)

My Luminox 3000 6yrs old,1yr lost







then found in the garden and still had the correct time. Beaten but still ticking my fateful work watch. Tough as Nails

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Need to work on my steps today...because of the other watches in collection my recorded count is always low









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyRabbit (Aug 20, 2014)

SARB 035 for me


----------



## FluffyRabbit (Aug 20, 2014)

SARB 035 for me 

View attachment 13149701


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-):-!day


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

8926ob


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

Max Bill manual wind :


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

EQUINOX.............









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

A SARB033 for a rainy college graduation at New Paltz, N.Y.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Although not wearing it as it is too valuable, here is a watch ⌚ my father was issued when he became a B-36 crew member in 1951. Still keep great time , same strap and is a hacking manual wind movement from Waltham watch Co.









2 other pocket watches and a stop watch. The stopwatch and the 24hr watch ⌚ were also issued to him when he was a B-36 bombardier . The bottom pocket watch was his fathers from around the late 1800's. Inherited about 12 watches total. Some work some not. He retired in 1974 as a Lt Col. SAC then USAF. Hope ? other guys/gals have some watches from their parents.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh, and here's today's. Cheap I know but loved the bronze look.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Pepsi Deep Blue*

Deep Blue on green









Deep Blue on blue


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

It's sort of summer, and the first terrace party of the year. So it was time to pair my Geneve with a brightly-colored bracelet.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Seiko mod overlooking just about all of Medora, ND.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## BrandonsBakedBeans (May 6, 2018)

Why not?


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Wearing Momentum Torpedo today and this tomorrow at the Grand Fondo.


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

tcdel said:


> Wearing Momentum Torpedo today and this tomorrow at the Grand Fondo.
> 
> View attachment 13151207


Good luck. I'll be directing traffic in the Rockland leg.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen C080 Wingman circa 1991 getting some wrist time today.










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Ochstin


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

I like this watch a lot. But that box crystal does taking some careful wearing.








Thought I'd add these pics. 
I've always really liked the side on view of the watch. Not only can you see the crystal, but the angle of the lugs which seamlessly flows into the bracelet looks amazing.
The miss-match of bead-blasted case and brushed bracelet has never bothered me. They're the same tone of silver steel so it works.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Wearing this now .....








... because I was wearing this earlier. 







I got a Bonklip + letter "R" theme going today.
I hasten to add that this is the first and the last time that I shall ever "have a theme going" because it is a bit sad.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Colombia said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A great look!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

lmm 01 on a, admittedly way too flimsy, suede Zuludiver strap.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

MOV said:


> A great look!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanx I appreciate it


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SARB033:


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Guanqin GJ16019


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Colombia said:


> Thanx I appreciate it


What model is that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

MOV said:


> What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I'm on Tapatalk and it's not showing me the pic you're quoting. Is it the Damasko?? If so it's the dsub1. There's one listed in the fs section now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Orient Star Classic for church.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Lot of bushes to trim today so strapped this one on.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## WhisWatch (May 15, 2018)

The Infamous F-91-W









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Gshock today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Rado D-Star


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Day 2 with B' Moon.


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

BMBY 6139..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC053 on bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Now, sadly, no longer in the C60 lineup.


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Seiko Snzf17j









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

My new Cocktail Time 










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Good watch, goes well, keeps time, starts straight away - so how come I never wear it?


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

The Aragon Parma Chronograph .









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Still wearing the Mido Ti Ocean Star and decided to do a little bezel contrast mod- after removing it I also carefully removed the black 10 minute square indicators and all black tics except for the triangle pip and did a soft radial brush on bezel face and squared edges. I was hoping it wasnt laser etched but seemed to be just paint. I think it looks better and as legible as I need it to be.


----------



## zeuspower (Dec 26, 2016)

Today I am wearing my Invicta open-heart  Not wearing it often...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jquinn1127 (Oct 26, 2012)

Work flow with the Vratislavia VIS1935 Uprising









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

I just go this back from Fred. He redialed the ugly champagne colored dial to white for me.


----------



## LuxAurumque (Jun 7, 2015)

Going with the Certina DS-1 today. It caught the light rather well on my kitchen table^


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Seiko Sarb033 this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

5 jewels.
Red arrow seconds hand.
Looks like an old 45 rpm record.
What more could you cram in?


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009 today

Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Meant to ost this earlier. Still on my wrist. New mesh i today. Not bad for under €11. Nice thickness. It was all polished, but is now all brushed ;-)


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice! I have mine on today too.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

WOTD: Tourbillon Tuesday With The Sturhling Original, Devil Ray Tourbillon.

Please visit my daily watch blog at www.wrist-game.net

Today's post, "Resistance Is Futile"









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sitting out back with Sadie the old lady and listening to some music. Finally a day off with nice weather.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Alba


----------



## zeuspower (Dec 26, 2016)

for today in the office, the Xiaomi amazfit,with seiko 5 orange dial :roll: ...very light,a lot of functions,ceramic bezel,crystal clear in daylight,gorilla glass...with a black SE bracelet :-!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

For the first time in a long time....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Morning reflections ☀☀U1 Professional on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

New strap in today. It's an Ali aquanaut strap, fits this Bulova.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

itsmemuffins said:


> New strap in today. It's an Ali aquanaut strap, fits this Bulova.
> 
> View attachment 13160023


HAHAHHAAAA!!!!! Well that was short lived :-roll::-xo|









I was attempting to put a bend in the strap to make it fit more comfortably. I've done this dozens of times with some rubber straps I've gotten that are less than €2. I immerse the strap in boiling water for a few minutes and then put a bend in the strap under cold water.

Well as soon as I immersed this one it broke apart as you see here lol.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

I only received this at 11:30am this morning and have been wearing it all day! As of now this has to be my favourite watch for everyday wear! But this could be until the next new shiny thing comes along.......:-d|>

Jim


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SD 42 with white dial and aqua markers (posh light blue)


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

It's an Ali X special !


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Gawd, my skin is getting lizard-like. Must start using the wife's posh moisturiser.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

My brand new Speedy


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Seiko 6105-8119 on a MM300 strap. Absolutely adore this watch


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Lorier Neptune. Just received the watch, my first micro brand watch!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

sticky said:


> SD 42 with white dial and aqua markers (posh light blue)
> 
> View attachment 13160673


Beautiful watch!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Burei on a Perlon. (sounds like a Bob Hope movie :-d)


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

My left hand only being a decoration for me. $5 later the silicone strap is off and a nato on. I think it looks so much better now









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

The Orient "Planet Orient" Power Reserve.

Please visit my daily watch blog at www.wrist-game.net

Today's topic, the most complimented watch in your collection?









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## zeuspower (Dec 26, 2016)

NY0040 ,today,with a pepsi look bezel ...very comfortable and the right size for my skinny wrist b-)


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Tag..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Just a'walking the dawg.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## JohnnyOBlack (Jan 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Tropical vibes ...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

"Combat 6" on a Micah Mauser ammo strap....


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Just got my CWC GS10 old stock watch with the last of the circle T for Tritium dials. Comes with an ETA 2824-2 standard grade automatic. At 38mm it is diminutive but a classic military watch with the acrylic crystal and fixed lug bars makes for a great piece of history on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

jovani said:


>


What is the model number? I'm digging this one!

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Thursday, The Invicta SubAqua Noma V, Automatic Chronograph, Limited Edition.

www.wrist-game.net









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

frog1996 said:


> What is the model number? I'm digging this one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


SEIKO PROSPEX SZSC004


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Sportura


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

C60 on camo strap for red nose day...fighting child poverty.










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Attesa


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Back to basics.


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

First Monster..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Kessel 7 Melodies Chrono from sometime in the eighties.
Just for fun.










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## zeuspower (Dec 26, 2016)

Today for me the best all around diver , the Prime


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

My trusted old Junkers Quartz beater...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Runwell on a matching leather band from Watch Gecko.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

And again.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

This today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Palmettoman said:


> This today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daniel Wellington today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Accuracy on this one is almost quartz like. Has averaged less than a second a day in the year I've had it.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The new C65.


----------



## tardyemu (Mar 6, 2018)

sticky said:


> The new C65.
> 
> View attachment 13165835


Drool! That thing looks so good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

I wish I could find a bracelet with fitted end links for this :think:


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

Bernhardt, Globe Master II, GMT, Limited Edition. And Currently Up For Sale In The Sales Forum.










Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

Wearing my beautiful IWC today. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

My new Bronze Mako 500m from Zelos. All I need now is a longer strap.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

Taking the buggy for a walk









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hamilton X-Patrol








Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cooling down after taking this one on a 2 mile run.


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Right now, I'm wearing an old favorite, my Orient Black Mako XL that was a gift from a lovely lady in South Carolina. She was a good friend of my wife's and still supports our mission here. I love the black and silver of this beauty.









I have it on a wide, simple, supple, black leather strap that was hand-made in Chile. It's plainness sets off the shiny silver of the watch. The buckle is just brushed, no-nonsense stainless steel.















Ya'll have a great day wherever, whoever, and whenever you are. Do remember to be kind to others. Many have been kind to you.


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Friday, The Seiko Recraft, Solar Chronograph.









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Newly arrived Phoibos.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Seiko M159-5029 from '77.

Apparently Steve Jobs is rumoured to have had one similar...










#GoTiges

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Damasko DB3 LE for me right now...


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

I think today is a day for the snorkel :-!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

SKX013 Enhanced by Artifice Horoworks. One last time before this beauty is shipped off.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Rocking my SRPC49k again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

After 11 days with the Seiko SKX009 while on vacation in Florida, wearing my Laco Faro today.

An interesting thing happened at the Tampa airport last week. A TSA agent stopped my son asking if he was wearing an Orient Mako (he had on a blue Mako II). The TSA agent told him he really likes Orients. Good to know there are WUS out there, he may even be a member of this forum.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Casio Saturday


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

it's that type of day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Newest addition


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)

I switched for the evening.


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)

I switched for the evening.

View attachment 13169611


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

These two today...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Deep Blue and flamingos


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

crappysurfer said:


>


Beautiful interpretation of retro style!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Older photo, but wearing MHD SQ1 today.


----------



## Rittner67 (Jun 21, 2015)

Oris Rectangular Complication 2002


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Hi, Can you give me the code number of this model, thanks.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Some coffee in my favorite mug 

















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Ghost Rider today for me.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

BigEd said:


> Hi, Can you give me the code number of this model, thanks.


SBDC007.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Never realised until now that the SARB017 was member of the "let's look like we're trying to chop his hand off" squad.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051 on RedRockStrap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Nearly a week on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNIE (Mar 12, 2018)

Dangerously in love... 










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Continuing with the Bulovas


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sgaida (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

My big guy is watching me.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Yesterday my trusty Garmin as shown during my ride. Today a Helix bubble watch.


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Yesterday my trusty Garmin as shown during my ride. Today a Helix bubble watch.

View attachment 13171455


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Citizen Paradigm Titanium


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Helgray TCD01


----------



## richjusa1978 (May 13, 2018)

Loving the Straton Vintage Driver Chrono on a sunny summer nato today...


----------



## Kilograph (Jan 15, 2018)

Glycine Airman 42 Double Twelve GL0063 on a strap from Watch Gecko.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Spent the day at the local Waterpark - back to the condo on the river visiting inlaws...it's been a G - Shock day and early evening....


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Dremeled 1mm off each side of the endlinks of a 22mm Strapcode engineer w diver ext. I could have gotten a 20mm tapered one from Geckota and a Seiko MM ratching buckle ...but I like the look of a 22mm bracelet better than the 20mm ...which feels a bit narrow. Much nicer to be able to adjust it quickly....and wanted some variation between my other black SBDC025 Monster.


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## zeuspower (Dec 26, 2016)

@Tycho Brache,How much time,did you take,to dremel it ?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Just an old Seiko..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Lorier Neptune









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

H2O Kalmar2


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Bulova Surveyor on aftermarket bracelet.

Zildjian crash cymbals for a Memorial Day performance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

..









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Road Trip with my 8928. kohls with a coupon for $33.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tudor today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Love this time of year.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Sbdc051 on brushed Monster bracelet w a MM300 adjustable clasp.


----------



## radoncdoc (Jan 19, 2012)

My weekend at the lake beater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

...


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Trying the Nitro Cold Brew...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

Self-made, Parnis Royal Oak Homage Case, Parnis Dial (I like the colour and pattern, wish it were sterile), White Datejust style hands on Seagull 2801 auto, Amazon "Eache" 20mm vintage stype leather strap (soft and comfortable). Looks great, gonna wear this for a few days. I do like the perlage on the movement.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## zeuspower (Dec 26, 2016)

My Prime with an oyster bracelet...I prefer it on bracelets...;-)


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Tisell Type A Flieger on wrist duty









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Waiting for the sun.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Edit: Sorry, double post.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

Steinhart ocean one blue









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Ugh....back to work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The strap on this A8 has a very pleasant odour but it's not vanilla like you might expect. Here, sniff it. Wot U think?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Helson 45 ETA Shark Diver on a new Corrigia....I have three Helson SDs....love them all.....


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Helson 45 ETA Shark Diver on a new Corrigia....I have three Helson SDs....love them all.....

View attachment 13176995


View attachment 13176997


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

WOTD: The Tauchmeister 1,000 Meter Diver, Dual-Time.

Please visit my daily watch blog at www.wrist-game.net

Today's topic, watch bracelets VS watch straps.









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Not the greatest watch, but still like it for some reason









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Guzmannosaurus said:


>


Lovely recraft! What model #?


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Oris 65














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Rocket1991 said:


> Lovely recraft! What model #?


srpb17k1


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

No rain right now (this minute) but I think my grass has grown 6" in the last 3 days. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Alpina tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

My Glyvicta with its new 'kote:










On a DON strap:


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My regular walk in the park with my Orient Blue Rayb-)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas *


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

Waiting for the kids swimming lesson .... a diver was clearly called for (I’m not getting in the water)


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Island Watch


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Citizen









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks like we've got a new recruit to the "lets pretend we're trying to chop his hand off" club.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Polar Trieste








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49K on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dan Henry 1968


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Seiko Sarb033









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

The olive NATO gives this one a much more military look vs the stock felt and leather strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

La langosta :-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Breaking the streak...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Still on summer blues.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Mil6161 said:


> Polar Trieste
> View attachment 13181781
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Like fresh look of hands and markers. Looks unique!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Zelos Mako...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Planning to wear two watches today. Certina DS2 Precidrive now and the Omega Seamaster Pro later.

Happy Friday members|>


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

New month, new streak.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Gulfman today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Got this Skin Diver yesterday and love it!


----------



## dqsuyen2 (May 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

M1









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissArmyTenor (Aug 20, 2017)

That's a GREAT reflection - for just a second, I thought it was part of the decor on the face!



Terence1025 said:


>


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

TGIF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rather embarrassingly started the day like this...










Got my act together and back on track now...










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

This bezel was an absolute hell beast to install. Good thing I like it, cause it ain't never coming off&#8230; :-x


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

009 today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

ZWB OS Pilot


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Cruising with the B42









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Guinalt..









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pan-Europ


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Well, if you had one of these, wouldn't you try it on?


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Well, if you had one of these, wouldn't you try it on?
View attachment 13189205

View attachment 13189207


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

MM300 today









Sent from a Galaxy far away using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

My SARB035:


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

2nd day in a row. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robw1975 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## temple (Aug 23, 2017)

2018 Breitling for Bentley “Dark Sapphire” limited edition.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

slopingsteve said:


> Well, if you had one of these, wouldn't you try it on?
> View attachment 13189205
> 
> View attachment 13189207


Meet George Jetson. (some piano...) 
His Boy Elroy. (some vilolin, some horn...)
Daughter Judy. (....more horn...)
Jane, his wife. (...variation of chopstix on piano...)

...then, enter a picture of your watch, LOL!

Seriously, man, that's classic! Where ever did you find that!?!? That's a conversation piece if I ever saw one. Cheers, man! You win the coolest watch of the day award!


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

B&M Capeland S on NATO









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

So, I found this Timex nylon strap laying around on clearance at Kohl's for like $2.99, or something like that about two months ago, I guess, and thought it would look nice with my Seiko SNE102 to dress it down, because I just did not like the look of the original Alligator print 'shiny' brown leather strap that came with it.

Well, I just purchased a Timex Waterbury and got it in this week, and to preserve the original strap, I decide to throw on that Nylon strap instead, and it matches beautifully, I think. And the grey sripe runnig down the middle matches the case and hands, to boot. What say you all? Yay or nay?!?!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

InDNavVet said:


> So, I found this Timex nylon strap laying around on clearance at Kohl's for like $2.99, or something like that about two months ago, I guess, and thought it would look nice with my Seiko SNE102 to dress it down, because I just did not like the look of the original Alligator print 'shiny' brown leather strap that came with it.
> 
> Well, I just purchased a Timex Waterbury and got it in this week, and to preserve the original strap, I decide to throw on that Nylon strap instead, and it matches beautifully, I think. And the grey sripe runnig down the middle matches the case and hands, to boot. What say you all? Yay or nay?!?!
> 
> ...


Yay!

One suggestion: try something matching the orange details. This how I wear mine:


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jorgeledesma (Feb 22, 2016)

It's the Squale 1545 Maxi which has me all "smittened"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!|>:-!


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

leandroide said:


> Yay!
> 
> One suggestion: try something matching the orange details. This how I wear mine:


Yeah, I was thinking of that, since I did that with my Taft Street...









But that will involve me buying another strap...Oh darn...b-)


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New DAN HENRY 1968 on Clockwork Synergy ostrich leather strap...

View attachment 13190775


View attachment 13190801


View attachment 13190803


View attachment 13190807


View attachment 13190809


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New DAN HENRY 1968 on Clockwork Synergy ostrich leather strap...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Luna Pilot


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Back to "the one".


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Still wearing the rubber it came on the SBBN035.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

CW big date









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Waiting for the WWDC 2018 to begin


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New strap for my Dan Henry 1947...

View attachment 13192933


View attachment 13192935


View attachment 13192937


View attachment 13192941


View attachment 13192943


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New strap for my Dan Henry 1947...

View attachment 13192933


View attachment 13192935


View attachment 13192937


View attachment 13192941


View attachment 13192943


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Oris








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Navi B01 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-! |>


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

A simple hand wind HMT


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Back on bracelet









Sent from my LND-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

As much as I love this Uncle Seiko canvas strap, because I never take my watches off it's starting to get a little gamey. I have another Erika's Originals Vintage MN on its way to me, so I'm looking forward to swapping this one out so I can throw it in the washer & dryer when the mildew gets overpowering.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

It's summer mode here at school. And as such here come all the chemicals that eat just about anything. Bought on clearance for $22. Here's hoping it survives summer. Of not I'm not out much.









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNDD91P1


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

White DevilRay.


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Out of the office and time to head out of town...


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Been wearing this for the last 10 days.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Wearing the new arrived, Hamilton Khaki Pioneer


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1







​


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Tuesday, The Seiko Prospex Diver.

Please visit and subscribe to my watch blog at www.wrist-game.net

My topic today, are smart watches and fitness trackers watches? Also, an unboxing and mini-review posted of the Tsao Baltimore Founder's timepiece, located under the unboxing / review tab.









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## nycrounders (Jan 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgeledesma (Feb 22, 2016)

And now it's the Squale 1545 Heritage Root beer



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1
> 
> View attachment 13196925
> ​


Great choice of NATO colors. Looks very lively .


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Ugh....how is it only Wednesday?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Pan Am.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

White dialed beater (Momentum Torpedo - destro mod)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Low carb burger and some water in between projects today









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Just landed and really liking 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdrtoronto (Nov 13, 2016)

Seiko PADI Pepsi with ceramic bezel on cheapestnatostraps anthracite leather strap. Love the all blue for a change


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Kulprit said:


> Ugh....how is it only Wednesday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Switched it up for a slightly less casual meeting this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Vintage Orient


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EQS500DB-1A1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Nodus Retrospect hot off the press.


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Got into a strap changing frenzy after trying a Milanese mesh on my Hamilton Navy Pioneer and didn't stop until I had swapped out straps on all fourteen of my watches. Right now, I'm wearing my Bulova on a Pebro Spanish leather strap with a Bulova buckle.















Early morning, I'll switch to me Dan Henry 1970 (44mm) on a Bariloche, soft, distressed leather strap that feels wonderful.















Late afternoon, my Maratac Pilot, big, old style, on a bright blue nylon and leather strap that makes it pop. Love that big boy.















Tomorrow, it'll be three more. Watch this space. Have a great day and be kind.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather*


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

yesterday the lovely Spinnaker...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

perfect size..

today the Victorinox on 'Desert Storm' Canvas ..

(have to change the date..)


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-):-! Thursday ✌🏿️


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Same watch but with new shoes. I have to say, as much as I love Erika's MN straps, I'm a little disappointed in the color of this one. I expected these "vintage" to be tan in color with a prominent red stripe, based on the photographs, but in reality it definitely shades more dark olive.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After 3 years I sometimes think I should sell this since I wear my MM more, but then I put it on again and come to my senses.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

At the moment it is one thirty in the morning here in East Africa, and I am wearing my Maratac Pilot, big, old style. I love the domed sapphire crystal, the drilled lugs, the onion stem at four thirty, the sterile dial, and the incredible accuracy and lume.









I am wearing it with a very inexpensive nylon and leather strap that is bright blue--an attention grabber. It is also very comfortable and sturdy.















Our new puppy sleeps a whole lot but plays very hard when she's awake. A real cutie who will get much, much larger (she's a pedigreed German Shepherd).









Have a great day wherever, whenever, and whoever you are. Do be kind to others.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SKX007K1


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Certina DS2 Precidrive


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

CW Trident GMT 38mm:


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

This knock... I mean homage 😄


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

G shock









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Enjoying my new arrival, digital tuna 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun + Drunkartstrap.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

My Bronze ETA 45 Shark Diver on Swiss Ammo...hands down this is my favorite watch - and of any I have ever owned.....


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Dan Henry 1963


----------



## PNIE (Mar 12, 2018)

Judging by the date, I am wearing it tomorrow, but no - it is right now 










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nodus Retrospect for today


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Showing the Timex a bit of love on this dull Friday.


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Roadking1102 said:


> Enjoying my new arrival, digital tuna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Specs shows this watch to be 49mm. Does it really wear that big?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

asifbeg1 said:


> Specs shows this watch to be 49mm. Does it really wear that big?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually think it wears small for the size , very comfortable. Here's a few more shots. For reference I have a 7" wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Weekend watch.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks, I have a 6.75 in wrist. These pictures give me better idea. I think it should be fine....



Roadking1102 said:


> I actually think it wears small for the size , very comfortable. Here's a few more shots. For reference I have a 7" wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

DW today!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

So whats the consensus on Alpina watches? Looking at this one. It is a SA made automatic.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Black Crazyhorse Leather
*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Small wrist, small watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L yesterday and this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Chrono


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

New yesterday the Aragon Divemaster:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

I have 2 Startimers....fantastic watches...and incredible prices right now.


propnut48 said:


> View attachment 13205971
> 
> 
> So whats the consensus on Alpina watches? Looking at this one. It is a SA made automatic.


Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Early Father's Day cup and new SS Alpina band on my Citizen dive watch. Didn't like the rubber strap. Now it will get a lot more wrist action.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Turtle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Askofu said:


> At the moment it is one thirty in the morning here in East Africa, and I am wearing my Maratac Pilot, big, old style. I love the domed sapphire crystal, the drilled lugs, the onion stem at four thirty, the sterile dial, and the incredible accuracy and lume.
> 
> View attachment 13202503
> 
> ...


Nice watch and even nicer puppy! 

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Strapped on the Aquadive 500 for the moment. The open caseback let's the Vaucher Parmigiani Fleurier twin barrel movement look out, and that's a pretty sight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Dan Henry 1947...


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Dan Henry 1947...

View attachment 13207339


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

My weekend beater 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Pedronev85 said:


> My weekend beater
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks slim and classy


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Spending the day at the beach with the wife and kids.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## PNIE (Mar 12, 2018)

Cozy evening - still my favourite for warm weekends...










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Running Saturday errands with me new arrival









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Beautiful Saturday. Seiko snzf17j









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Second hand is dead on.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This


----------



## cody530 (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## richjusa1978 (May 13, 2018)

Switched to the bracelet for a change...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Deep Blue Sun Diver III*


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP159J1


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Rocket1991 said:


> looks slim and classy


It's quite thick (not sure the measurement off the top of my head) but it's no too heavy and like you said... Looks classy 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PNIE (Mar 12, 2018)

Time for something different - Dugena Digital Automatic  - back to the '70ies










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Cobra de Calibre


----------



## MrBacchus (Apr 17, 2015)

New (to me) Oris 65


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## HenningKC (Mar 29, 2017)

Saw this Seiko SRPB03j1 in a shop window and decided that I had to have it. I saw the SRPB63j1 a few months ago, but hated the Presage logo, so this fit perfectly. As with most Seikos, the strap is crap, so I switched it for a grey perlon. Waiting now for a batch of straps coming in. I gotta say, I was on the fence about it, but I keep falling more and more in love with it every time I look at it! The weird military/dressy style suits me perfectly. I'll probably do a review on it in a few weeks, but as for now it's running at +4,2 seconds (tested in four positions with Kello for 15 minute intervals) which is great for the 4R35.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Farer Lander









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

My EDC Seiko SNZG15J1









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Had it a while now and the rubber strap still smells very strongly of vanilla.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Love my Zelos...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Mighty GSA getting a bath , digital tuna overseeing quality control 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

I am wearing my Alix, Starking AM0184 dress watch as I have been out for lunch today. I still can't believe that I was able to get a Hi-Beat automatic watch for just £34 delivered! We spent more than that on lunch today! I don't believe that this will be the last Starking watch I buy. Maybe not an auto but this Quartz chronograph looks interesting - https://bit.ly/2JuVitF - for less than £24 this has got to be a stunning homage!

Best regards
Jim


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Still not decide bracelet or nato strap today )









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nodus for this afternoon 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

cmann_97 said:


> Nodus for this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I got blue as well but seeing some of the pics of the white with black bezel have been giving me second thoughts lol.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Out with the old in with the new. Fenix 5 replacing my forerunner 235









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

The Mudmaster









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

45 years later...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Starting work week with SBDC053 on natural chromexcel strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Citizen quartz. One of my favorite "grab and go" work watches.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Still this


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

Strap change









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

*First time wearing the Bertucci above 11,000' this year*

11,500' to be more precise. Still lots of snow up there but it's melting fast









I've been saying howdy to this tree on this trail for years now. I would imagine I'm the only hiker that takes the time to do that but I'm weird like that!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tafari (Nov 19, 2015)

6152


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Tisell Vintage Sub.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

M45 on bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tycn (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

View attachment 13213935


View attachment 13213941


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Roadking1102 said:


> I actually think it wears small for the size , very comfortable. Here's a few more shots. For reference I have a 7" wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may have to replace my Sunnto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SKX011J


----------



## zeuspower (Dec 26, 2016)

A cheap smartwatch with a bond nato strap,for today


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Festival watch at the weekend as Slash turns his back on me.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> This may have to replace my Sunnto.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been wanting a Sunnto / Protrek type watch in the box for a while. Being a Seiko fan there was no hesitation pulling the trigger on this . Love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

View attachment IMG_20180610_102000341.jpg

It was a great weekend and I wore this watch road and mountain biking. Would have posted earlier but WUS would not let me in this post. Have a great week.


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

View attachment 13215031

It was a great weekend and I wore this watch road and mountain biking. Would have posted earlier but WUS would not let me in this post. Have a great week.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

OCEAN7 LM-7


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The watch is first rate but I'm still undecided about the strap.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Bigeye today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## PNIE (Mar 12, 2018)

Goodnight with Hi-Beat 










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

G-Shock


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT Business Hours* - I've always appreciated Alpina's aesthetics but every-time I wear this watch I love it more & more...I know it borders on heresy but this gets more wrist time than either my Breitling or Baume et Mercier!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Nacken blue

Was watching some Rolexes outside a watch shop, the shop assistant came out to greet me. He checked out my watch and asked whether it's a Tudor, I said: "Nah.."










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Have a good one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Finally found an engineer-like bracelet that tapers from 24-22 :-!


----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

Swatch Irony chrono

20180613_124440 by Yuri Gagarin, no Flickr


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Raymond Weil Freelancer Titanium Chrono*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A tasteful setup with Borealis Seafarer


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Squalelicious!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas*


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Newly arrived today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Seiko PADI today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Batman Ceramica GMT LE.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Citizen BN0151-17L Promaster Eco-Drive 200M on original strap.









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

My New BOLDR Odyssey "SeriousWatches" Edition


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

If I'm going to have one gaudy gold watch in the collection, might as well make it this. :-d


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

It's still June, so it must still be the Hamilton.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Good job I like big watches because the Mudmaster is vast.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Seiko Orange Samurai*


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *JeanRichard Terrascope Racing Metro '92 (#51 of 130)*


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Tan on tan on tan.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Prospex Sky


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thin-O-Matic 38mm:


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko digital Tuna on Toxic Nato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo in disguise. After two full days it's only lost 1 second. That alone makes it an enjoyable watch to wear.


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## rodolfoscl (Jun 20, 2017)

Todays mission 
Lunar pilot










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

My Ochstin El Cheapo aka £30 from AliX for a Miyota Automatic 21j with a "Rose Gold Bezel and an OK strap that will get replaced when I find something I like to substitute :roll: The only complaint with this watch is that I wish I could erase the name on the dial, but I am not confident I would leave a pristine white dial so untill then I will live with it as it is. Runs about -5s a day so for the money I am not complaining 









Regards
Jim


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Steinhart Ocean Forty-Four Ceramic*


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Tisell 9015-R









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Scuffed my crystal on the doorframe at work this morning. Now it's gonna drive me crazy until I can get home and polywatch it.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

A Friday Blue....









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## TheoTheQ (Aug 14, 2017)

jetcash said:


> Scuffed my crystal on the doorframe at work this morning. Now it's gonna drive me crazy until I can get home and polywatch it.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


See if there's someone in your office with some toothpaste (preferably whitening), that works almost as well.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nomos Club Dunkel:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

My new Omega seamaster planet ocean









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

DB Master 1000


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Done with work, and now for rest of the day wearing my EDC with NATO Vintage Bond strap.









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A yesterday and today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Vratislavia Conceptum S12










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

I was wearing this until my five year old snatched it away at the pool!


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

InDNavVet said:


> Meet George Jetson. (some piano...)
> His Boy Elroy. (some vilolin, some horn...)
> Daughter Judy. (....more horn...)
> Jane, his wife. (...variation of chopstix on piano...)
> ...











Sorry for the delay in replying. I just got back from Betelguese. I got the Rotary at a pod-boot sale on Alpha Centuri 3. The indigenous life is carbon based but you might not want to know where they wear their jewellery and watches, and the phrase "Have you got the time?" takes on an..... unexpected meaning, shall we say?


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Citizen Sport Diver









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuspower (Dec 26, 2016)

With rubber band 22m notched :


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Spinnaker


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

New watch day! ECOZILLA! Combo anniversary / Father's Day present from my wife and daughter. They got me the Citizilla titanium adapters and bracelet also. I have it on this orange Borealis strap for Summer.


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

One of a kind Aevig.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Yesterday's EDC again









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Rado D-Star


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

Hydro Sub


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

At gym with digital Tuna on khaki nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis recon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Waitting next match germany - mexico









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

A gentle assault on the eyes


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

!


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Walking the dog.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Arrived yesterday, so getting it's "charge on" today.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

silver dial '70 Seiko Sports Speedtimer 6139-7010









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Preparing to cull my small collection down to two watches. Imagining that this one will stay along with of course my SBGX061. That means two will leave and a slow search for a very interesting watch to add in the next 6 - 12 months.... or not.

The Seiko SBDC053


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Sunday, The Glycine Combat Sub. In My Bono Singing Voice, "Sunday, Blood-Red Sunday!"


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Pepsi Samurai on my new Father's Day stingray strap. Enjoying a hot summer day at a car show (that's a vintage fire truck in the distance of the pic). Happy Sunday/Father's day everyone!


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

Aristomatic.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Swap to Lum-Tec M23









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Fortis Flieger and the Heathen Child









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Back to work.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orange Monster, Have a great week to All!


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Davosa









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1P to start the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

DigiTuna.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊⚽⚽🖖🏽 Monday


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

IMO the best looking of the O1 family.


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *EDOX Hydro-Sub North Pole*


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Skx009 with a freshly installed DD sapphire from Crystaltimes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Snagged this one when amazon where selling them off. I think I payed €40. Nice little beater. :-!


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

She's back on the Zulo rubber for the summer. The first dip in the pool of 2018









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Summer is here and I'm ready with this gorgeous white dial! Just got it today ☀









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

FLDdude said:


> Summer is here and I'm ready with this gorgeous white dial! Just got it today ☀
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!
She's beautiful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Past midnight, cant sleep and i swapped the nato with the bracelet instead.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just swapped out my old B&R band with a Bradystrap. For being the same price the Bradystrap is leaps and bounds better. There's more padding and the overall fit and finish is just plain better.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Tuesday, The Android, Parma Galaxy Chronograph.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Jimmy C said:


> Helson 45 ETA Shark Diver on a new Corrigia....I have three Helson SDs....love them all.....
> 
> View attachment 13176995
> 
> ...


Hey, how big is your wrist? Sweet looking carbon 45


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jodo (Feb 11, 2018)

Vintage Doxa sharkhunter aqualung









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Latest incomer from Sinn.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Great watch. I really don't know why I don't wear it more often.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

This one today.









I want to get the buckle beadblasted but no luck in finding anyone who'd do it. Definitely no such buckle is available beadblasted. Anyway I did the best next thing and stone washed it :think:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 Chrono*


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Stargate









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cowslinger (Feb 5, 2013)

A Hamilton Khaki Mechanical on one of the 6 or 7 new NATOs that came in the mail this week. I have never much cared for NATOs, but the lug distance from the case and the lack of any color on this Hamilton means that it naturally takes to straps that pass under the case, and it can blend with just about any color and color combination imaginable.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Aquis


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bulova Accutron A-15


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Good morning









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Bigeye day 2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Brass SD 42.....


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Dark choco perlon is great choice for summer








Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeno Bubbleback:


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Squale Root Beer.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

BoldR "SW"


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Chinese PLA dive watch in Calgary,Canada
cheers to all WUS members.


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Tissot PRS 516 Extreme Automatic Chrono*


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Bigeye is dominating this week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

"Combat" Thursday....


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I almost put this back on leather last night, but it's been so nasty and sweaty lately, so no......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

On a newly artived strap


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus Polar Trieste








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

⚽⚽😄 Thursday.:-!


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Magrette Moana Pacific Waterman #41 of 500*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

Hamilton is getting some wrist time today:


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Auto on ISOFRANE Rubber*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

I.N.O.X. today.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Trying a new beater.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeno Navy Diver:


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

New arrival. Beautiful.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 2 with the Shogun.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3, HAGWE to All!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Got a wild hair last night and decided to put the Hamilton back on leather. That meant I had to do the unthinkable: take my watch off before getting in the shower. Since I tend to lose track of time in the shower (and I don't leave myself much leeway in the morning) I threw on a quartz Traser I keep for such occasions.

Unfortunately, I was in such a hurry this morning that I completely forgot to put the Hamilton back on. So this is me for the rest of the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The G Shock GW-5000 keeps shouting "what about me?" I think somebody needs to explain to it how waiting until it's your turn works.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Breitling Chronomat Evolution *


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Citizen Pro Diver from the Bahamas. Not diving but near the water.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Farer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsmayes (Feb 14, 2018)

Got this a couple days ago and really like it. Only complaint is it's a tad thick (14.2mm)


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle just landed doesn't disappoint 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Loving this PADI Turtle. Wears so much smaller than the dimensions suggest. Bought s/h in excellent condition. Gained less than 2 secs in first 24 hours.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Man, it's still keeping time and all the functions work well but dang I dunno it's like it's got a demon inside or something, lolz.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Day one with the STO turtle on canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stowman2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Bulova Moon Watch.

Happy Saturday to All.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## A2MI (Mar 26, 2016)

My retro running  watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Seiko digital









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## stowman2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Roadking1102 said:


> STO turtle just landed doesn't disappoint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch! Great share

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

#poormansSM300 with white hands set


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

To support Germany


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Pepsi mode









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Great shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Invicta 8926ob


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Great shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm really liking this watch and doubt it ever comes off the rubber strap. Nice zero maintenance change from all my autos.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks! I'm really liking this watch and doubt it ever comes off the rubber strap. Nice zero maintenance change from all my autos.


Yes , nice to have one zero maintenance grab and go. Mine will probably live on natos . Really comfy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Arrived just a few hours ago.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t-muckle (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Victorinox Maverick


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Iwc BP today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Titan


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Digital Tuna, a had to pick today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

CWC diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

the Sun has got its hat on and the Premium Blue doesn't half look good in it.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

*Combat B19*


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

This









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A stout little Germ-Asian


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Airborne 44









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

FINALLY!2 friggin weeks I've been craving to wear this but just didn't have a strap that did it justice until now...Laco Aachen Blau Strunde 42mm on Helm canvas with Rechere butterfly deployant...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBGX061


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> FINALLY!2 friggin weeks I've been craving to wear this but just didn't have a strap that did it justice until now...Laco Aachen Blau Strunde 42mm on Helm canvas with Rechere butterfly deployant...


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Got all "Heroic18" today...


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

1979









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Leather shoes today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MMMonday........


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

For Blue Monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Monday starts Boldr.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Invicta 8926ob


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Oris 65 with Erika's MN strap














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Paradroid (Feb 18, 2018)

My latest acquisition, to go with the blue dial one 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Glycine Combat 6 Classic









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Evening walk with the dog.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Beefeater and my Sinn U1....


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Beefeater and my Sinn U1....

View attachment 13250831


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On The Wrist Today - *ALPINA Adventure Extreme Sailing Ltd.*


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Pic is from last night, but still on my wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Right now, one of my favorites, my Dan Henry 1970 (44mm) which brings back memories. 1970 was the year we moved from Texas to Los Angeles where we would teach in ghetto schools. This is just one cool retro era watch.









On a Vintage (brand name), 24mm honey coloured Horween leather strap that I love in combination with the watch.









Whoever ya'll are, and wherever ya'll are, "Ya'll have a good day, ya' hear?"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy early Tuesday morning.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Got it baddd for this one..Really came alive with the Helm canvas...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson SD45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

009 today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

No surprise










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Today's selection U1P









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The watch looks great. Pity I can't read the -ve display screen.


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Luminox P-38 Lightning Chrono on a Di-Modell Pilot strap*


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Toxic zulu arrival









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Mesh


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Mk1 steel. Cheep and real (though minor) military heritage.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mid-day change and wrist time for Melbourne Flinders.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Ignition


----------



## -e- (Jan 8, 2015)

My favorite right now.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

New favorite.









Tapped out on a BlackBerry keyboard.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Today I am wearing my Laco under the sunshine


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle on canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I see no reason to change, so day 3.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

NTH Oberon today









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

This is the final iteration of my IWC and strap. The strap is a horween leather strap with a cut out section where the strap runs behind the watch, meaning that there is only one layer of leather between the watch and my skin, meaning that the watch sits more snugly and securely on my wrist. I've tried old expanding straps, old Streamline straps and others; this is the most comfortable. The strap is also the perfect width for the watch: Unique and subtle(ish). Interesting to think that just a few months ago the case, the movement, the strap and the crown were all in different parts of the world.

PS Read the story if you are interested .https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/iwc-s-co-27-8mm-peerless-lever-set-movement-help-needed-4657985.html


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The new SBDN053 - what else?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

51









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Gotta love a clean Khaki!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caesar2164 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hamilton (Not sure of the model name/number) with the Lemania 1341 movement


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Back Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rugbyboy96 (Dec 14, 2017)

Newly arrived, I'm absolutely infatuated...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Armida A10* Love the vintage rivet bracelet!


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys, Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Zelos bronze with meteorite dial by the pool this afternoon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

This.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

The Type B..


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

When I got the Rangeman it thought it was in Berlin but setting it to the correct home city and a quick sync soon put matters right.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I know this is not everybody's dish, but I think Mido Baroncelli is the best affordable dress watch you can get. For under $600, you get an ETA 2892 movement and an automatic watch that is only 6.95mm thick. A classic design and beautiful beautiful dial.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Seiko Flightmaster SNA411 "Flighty"*


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Current favourite.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Reef Tiger @ SeaWorld









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

From USPS to my wrist!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pan-Europ for Friday


----------



## peppeducati (Mar 3, 2018)

One of my least expensive watches but dare I say favorite to wear.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Beater


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Coming up to the end of the month; do I switch watches for July or keep this train arollin'?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Mido Baroncelli again


----------



## zeuspower (Dec 26, 2016)

Grand Seiko ...watchface on my Xiaomi :-d


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Lorier









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Baume et Mercier Capeland Ref 10083*


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Another blushark









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Afternoon switch for a workout.


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Red line









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Time for a cocktail 









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Citizen Prime on BluShark Navy blue NATO strap








Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Grinding it out at the gym with the digital Tuna .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Nomos Orion 35mm (309)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS* _"handwinder"_


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Mid morning change to ninja turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

When the heatwave hits and you can only lay there and gasp what better watch to be wearing than this little G.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday b-):-!.

Mido Ocean Star V on oe rubber.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Seiko 5


----------



## Rugbyboy96 (Dec 14, 2017)

Citizen PCAT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Mod


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

Bernhardt BA I


----------



## MrBacchus (Apr 17, 2015)

New arrival 😁


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster again today. I really enjoy wearing this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)

Speedy on Incognito Studios croc


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Blue


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Aragon Divemaster


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Summer color









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

All blue today...









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Andowatch Chronograph Diver


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

New Tuna on toxic strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Neptune









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Humblebud (Jun 24, 2018)

World Cup and Pelagos LHD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FSTRN (Nov 19, 2017)

Edox Les Vauberts


----------



## Dazzasarb (Jul 18, 2013)

Sumo









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This very moment (and for the last two days) this Frankenseiko. Reminds me to go to another place.

Frankenseiko by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This very moment (and for the last two days) this Frankenseiko. Reminds me to go to another place.

Frankenseiko by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## applejosh (Aug 29, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13265783


This is on my list. (I seem to be saying that a lot these days.)


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys, today on my wrist Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

009 today









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yummy sunny side up eggs for markers.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Gshock









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Roue SSD3


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back for July










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vostok Komandirskie Tank


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM Monday for me.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rodolfoscl (Jun 20, 2017)

Some orange fun

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I've got G Shocks that are much smarter but when I see the BA do something clever it fills me with an almost childlike glee.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

So pretty


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

So old (20y)... and still working fine. My favorite beater watch.









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Hamilton Khaki BeLOWZERO-worn by Matt Damon's character (Mark Watney) in "The Martian"*


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

Switched half day to this new beauty


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Dynamic









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical Hand Winder w/42 Hour Power Reserve*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Sawtooth for the afternoon.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Humblebud (Jun 24, 2018)

Old faithful today as I'm at work!

Strong and sturdy as ever..... featuring various dings, dents, paint flakes and scratches! Still not a mark on the glass though!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

One of my best diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Tuesday
















*


----------



## Humblebud (Jun 24, 2018)

chillsand said:


> Dynamic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adore this!

Beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Going to be out on the boat over the holiday, so there may be some temporary shake-up coming, but for today it's still...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## peppeducati (Mar 3, 2018)

Aquis









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Affordable. Timex.

Timex Expedition Digital on leather Nato. by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

G-SHOCK day


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Seaground 007 Vintage...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

hope you like it..


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Omega PO


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Changed to the Alpinist.

Have a happy Wednesday:-!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My first ever bronzer - the O1.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Happy 4th of July!









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 professional









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

sal4 said:


> Black Orient Ray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Black Mako says hi!

Orient Mako on Deep Blue Rubber by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Zilla for a fun day of breakfast and Florida Aquarium with my wife and daughter.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Baptized this guy in salt water today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Party at the pool.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Boldr GMT waiting to fly to Dublin, Ireland.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hope fellow americans had a nice holiday...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdp_69 (Nov 13, 2013)

Saw this on a mod thread....Does anyone know if a Breitling bezel will fit the SKX? Particularly the stainless steel one with indentions every 15 minutes.

Edit: such as the one above me (haha)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Relaxing after dinner









Tapped out on a BlackBerry keyboard.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## General Zhukov (Nov 20, 2013)

aragon divemaster. say what you want but i love this watch


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

New arrival. Tidy watch, untidy desk.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Off to work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen Ana-Digi from the 80's









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo + BOR.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer II


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Orient 2nd Generation Bambino Version 3 -- one of my first watch purchases, and still a favourite!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The life of a stereotypical man: sitting here for over an hour in Starbucks inside a Target, waiting for my companion to buy one candle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Bulova "Moon Watch"


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Beautiful sunny day really brings out the dial..
On the flip side my WPAC contract is being tested cause I now have it bad for a dive watch with a sunray blue dial!


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Haigh & Hastings M2 Duke of Wellington "Dukes" Edition #115 of 150*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

A TRUE affordable although many of you would argue.
Timex Scout on Nato by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## AAEnriquez (Oct 3, 2013)

Rado Green Horse Daymaster


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0040:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

SNA411









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sirjohn (Jun 11, 2018)

Bulova Accutron II Alpha


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Friday at last!


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Relaxing in the bookstore with a book and a vintage Tissot while my mother-in-law gets her nails done next door.


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

my turtle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The 007 looking less than splendid in an orange/blue Nato.


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Tissot T-Race Chrono*


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## VictorCreed (Jun 28, 2018)

SARB065  White sunburst dial, shiny.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Dagaz "Thunderbolt" -- just opened it today. Very cool, though feels a bit on the small side for my wrist...


----------



## srankin1826 (Nov 26, 2013)

Orient Triton


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Apparently the Karlskroma Baltic Sheild can hold up to high heat. Myself...not so much









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arrowhd (May 18, 2017)




----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Something casual on weekend


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Right now, I'm wearing my Hamilton Navy Pioneer on a kinda funky striped nato. Don't normally wear nato straps because of my OCD, but this one seems to work.















Have a great day wherever, whenever, and whoever you are. Do be kind to others.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jdp_69 (Nov 13, 2013)

All these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Poljot "4101B" w. Alarm -- violet nato was the unexpected fit!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Never been big on blue but this one has hooked me deep...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 On Isofrane


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

SNK809 with new boots that turned up today









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Weekend bike trip up in Vermont









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Seiko SNK by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Momentum Cobalt Lite for yard work and truck cleaning.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Wearing my favorite EDC watch and celebrating Croatia's victory over Russian football team. After 20y in semi-final again! One of the 4 best football teams in 2018 World Cup, with one of the nicest Field watches 









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Took this 20 year old out for some yard work today.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

Vintage Nacken blue by the fire.


----------



## HenningKC (Mar 29, 2017)

The Cousteau is getting some wrist time on a late Saturday eve. Honest question, however, is it too big for my wrist? I can't really decide, because the lugs don't protrude outside of my wrist. However, the Samurai is a hefty watch, so I'm a bit afraid that it's not proportional. It's a bold choice for a first diver, but I just fell in love with the Save the Ocean philosophy and the dial, as well as the case. My wrist is 6.3", but is quite flat at around 56mm.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

shark series









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Rotation of today.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

MuckyMark said:


> Momentum Cobalt Lite for yard work and truck cleaning.


Excellent strap choice !


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Vintage 1976 Seiko DX 17 Jewel Automatic*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Adina


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Seiko SARB017 Alpinist -- one of the first watches I bought... wasn't working for me on original strap, and a few alternative attempts also weren't satisfying... But happy now! :- )


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Seiko Sunday









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

my trusty old Boctok while taking in the world famous Calgary Stampede.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I really like the day complication on the Sthurling Original. Good size too.
Sthurling Original by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Skin Diver


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's more of a case of what's wearing me with the Apollon chrono.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Oris Flight Timer today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

To see Ant-Man and the Wasp with my brother.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## johngorbe (Mar 19, 2012)

My new SSG017 world time radio solar


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Orient Flight Watch -- at first wasn't convinced by this one, but with the new strap it's starting to grow on me :- )


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Luminox GMT 5023 SXC PC Carbon*


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I feel like I'm always wearing the same shirt in these photos....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

~


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Soccer Luch


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Kulprit said:


> I feel like I'm always wearing the same shirt in these photos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not always, but often 
Edit: I am always in T-shirts, so nothing to be worry about 
Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Time Factory Timex on Nato by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX009 on nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday folks⚽😀👍🏽

Melbourne Flinders


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Hamilton Khaki King -- great little watch! -- but I noticed the lack of AR... crazy reflections (also from the bezel) so hard to photograph...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)

Seiko Cocktail Time 20180710 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Squale 1545 Mint.


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Boschett Harpoon*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I just trimmed down my 22mm Super Engineer bracelet to fit this Monster, love the result&#8230;


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Same Nato different Timex.
Target Timex on Nato by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Back to my favorite on another scorcher of a day. Still 95 on the heat index even nearing 6PM eastern.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)

Switched to this on getting home.

Steinhart OVM 20180710 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

ZELOS HAMMERHEAD TITANIUM SUBMARINE 1000M Lim.Ed. 80pz.

Dial is real piece of stell Nuclear Submarine Los Angeles 688


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera flieger.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

This combo - maroon and blue









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

"Limited Edition" .........s


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen Wingman C080 World Timer









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

ZM-73 said:


> Panzera flieger.
> View attachment 13292829


Looks great! What size is that?


----------



## kklors (Jun 29, 2018)

Got it at flea market used. Absolutely love the dial.

Ironic story where the scratch on my wrist comes from is that a few weeks ago my girlfriend got drunk and fell, tried to catch her, hit against the wall and the watch I was wearing scratched quite deep haha.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Looks great! What size is that?


Thanks. It's 47mm.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

ZM-73 said:


> Thanks. It's 47mm.


Ouch... I'll pass on that 

Looks great on you though. Never seen this one before.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Tisell Open Heart -- lovely finish, great specs, and super-affordable!


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Swatch









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

chillsand said:


> Swatch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sharp looking one!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

..


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Pepsi Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen 2100









Tapawatch


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Up in the clouds with my PRW-3000.


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Quickly self-made strap appropriate for today  No offense dear WUS members from England!









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

This jolly combo for today









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuno.cesar (Jun 6, 2013)

Good morning.
A very old and very used Seiko SH259. Is reliable, keeps time well and is very confortable to wear.The digital part also work, but i cant adjust anything. Is my daily. It belonged to my father and now is mine. 
ignore the hairy arm.
sorry for my english. Is not my native language.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Alpinist nato leather


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A bit of orange for a hot but cloudy Thursday.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Seiko SARB065 Cocktail Time -- still on the slightly weird gloss black Seiko strap it came with (w. subtle dark purple-blue stitching), but it kind of works with all the (hard to photograph) shine...


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Grand Carrera today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Lurking....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Kulprit said:


> Lurking....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hamilton Khaki Field?

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Indeed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

More of MY level of affordability.
Timex Expedition Digital 7-12 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Low-light, high-ISO grab shot:










Disney pic (which does the watch more justice):


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

HMMWV under black out drive and NVGs on, enjoying the glow of tritium.

And ready to be done for the night...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Waiting Sunday...game... football...to be World Champions... with my favorite EDC watch - Seiko SNZG15J1









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm in the second day of a two-day jury trial, hence the checkered-flag cufflinks. Hoping for a conviction!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pan-Europ.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today for my favorite work day of the week.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Heading to a meeting. Friday meetings should be illegal.


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Seiko.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Scottish Highland sunset.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Sumo Saturday


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

by fruits by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon









Tapawatch


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Today's treat is the PADI Turtle.


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Damasko DH3.0 for me today










Have a great weekend!


----------



## handcrank1 (Mar 17, 2018)

As always on the weekend...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko Saturday- SSC017










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Spent the mourning with Tisell,lunch change to Laco..HAGD F71..


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Digital Tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

this weekend's warrior


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

The definition of a tool watch.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Quicksilver said:


> There is a popular thread in DWF so thought it might be worth starting one here. I know many don't post in the WRUW threads and/or change watches multiple times per day. Post what is on ur wrist right now....












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Seiko Sumo


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Promaster


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Seiko SUNday


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sterile Sunday


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dazzasarb (Jul 18, 2013)

Sumo









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko Sunday with the SKXA35 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

So much for a nice sunny day at the pool.


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Casio Forester Illuminator -- 17 bucks! (Hey, it's the weekend! )


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Amadean (Feb 10, 2013)

Beloved old beater - SND253 on an incongruous rally strap.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't normally like homages, but this is different enough from anything Rolex has ever released to be ok with me. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Casio MDV-106 on NATO by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Seamaster 120










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bell Diver 1


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

The little SNK793










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Beluga








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Roadking1102 said:


> STO turtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That turtle is on my list of must haves!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Armourlite on a new Eulit canvas strap.


----------



## zeuspower (Dec 26, 2016)

lightweight & small enough but Tough ,perfect for my tiny wrist !


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Alpina Alpiner. Hard at work from my mobile office


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1P









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Classic SKX175 running at a consistent +5 s/d that I bought new for less than $150. Just another reason why I love Seiko.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Still not 100% sure about the -ve display but it’s a whole order better than my -ve Rangeman.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Still not 100% sure about the -ve display but it's a whole order better than my -ve Rangeman.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Seiko Orange Monster on Shark Mesh.

View attachment 13313399


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

3 in a row!!

Well 2 1/2 )


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is it possible to give some of my paycheck directly to Dunkin Donuts? I should look into that.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

New rubber for the SAR









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipperSOB (Sep 9, 2017)

I gotta say, this is one of the most comfortable watches I've ever owned.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Staying with the 175 for one more day.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Second verse same as the first










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Moonwatch Bulova









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Glycine Airman D12


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Zelos Helmsman II bronze Meteorite.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

.









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV earlier today then switched to the blue Orient Ray II.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bausele Oceanmoon


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thursdayb-):-!

Seiko Sarb035


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

househalfman said:


>


What Watch is that?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

ItnStln said:


> What Watch is that?


Airman 18


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Brother surprised me with this yesterday. Totally unexpected because he already bought me a watch for my birthday in late June. Extremely grateful. This thing is a beauty!


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Neptune on a perlon









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Seiko Presage Cocktail Sakura Fubuki.... Still on original strap (unusual for me!)...


----------



## Kola55 (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Nightbreaker on HR Croc


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Ball Fireman Racer on a Catalyst Leatherworks original!


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Orient Mako USA II on Hirsch Pure white rubber strap.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas Harbormaster Gennaker.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Latest acquisition


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tissot T-touch II Titanium Today To Tell The Time...









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Zemian (Jul 17, 2017)

Blue suede shoes, black jeans and a teal t-shirt...

oh, and this! 

Edit: and I can tell now that I haven't set the date. Oh well..


----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

Sna411









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Steinhart OVM on repeat this week, happens a lot less frequent than an outfit repeat during the work week. The only choice I have for shirts is blue or white, cotton or linen in the summer, makes it a whole lot easier to get dressed in the morning.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Digi Tuna 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Admiral









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Filson Dutch Harbor


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Squale 50 Atmos.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Weekender for Friday

TGIF - Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Offsite Excel training class today.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sporty-dress watch Jaguar Acamar J663/4 with new rubber strap. Freshly arrived today. 2$ with free shipping 









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Brera Eterno GMT


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Hmmph. The VAST majority of y'all wear automatic or expensive watches. Affordable to me is $50 or less. Meaning slightly better watches used or Timex.
Here is an example of the first. Fossil. Fixed bezel. Screw on back and screw down crown. Sort of a Pepsi insert and sort of a Turtle case.
Fossil Semi turtle Pepsi by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Day 2, now on a grey shiznit...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WhisWatch (May 15, 2018)

My Seamaster arrived back today after 2 months away at Omega for a well deserved service...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Cobra de Calibre


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

WhisWatch said:


> My Seamaster arrived back today after 2 months away at Omega for a well deserved service...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great dude


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Skin Diver On Perlon


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Seiko MM300...


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

In the Azores for a week.


----------



## Howardnyc (Dec 31, 2012)

PAM 243 driving to the Adirondacks









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS "Handcranker"

























*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-) Saturday


----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

Bronze diver









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## FutagoWatch (Mar 25, 2018)

looking good. Yea?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Tuna today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It's hand wind. And it's NOT quick set day/date!
Timex Hand Wind Saturday Wrist by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I was going to wear this all day...










But this one arrived unexpectedly...


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

This came in yesterday. It came on a very nice bracelet, but it was a little tight on my wrist. So I switched it to a black and silver NATO strap. I think it dresses down pretty well.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Invicta teak wood dial and bracelet. Bought at a pawn shop for $30. I've had it for 6 years and changed the battery once.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Torbollo.. 
the NATO band is pricier

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Alpinist in the Durian Festive time !!!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Kentex Landman


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SBDC049


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

1950s Vulcain Cricket... Here's a vintage piece for a change... And like many, it is affordable! :- )


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

DH 1970. Lovely watch but the strap's a bit of a fluff monster though.


----------



## FutagoWatch (Mar 25, 2018)

sticky said:


> DH 1970. Lovely watch but the strap's a bit of a fluff monster though.
> 
> View attachment 13326001


How much was this? And what year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Makes me feel like a bit like a pretentious plonker.Perhaps I should wear it more often but I don't want to damage it; it has a lot of pristine surfaces, corners and edges.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Took my family to see Hotel Transylvania 3.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Third watch of the day. Switched to the Nighthawk.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gray Ghost


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

J.Springs with new Lake House single pass strap.


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Waitsfornoman (Mar 11, 2018)

A cheap and cheerful Vostok, just got a new band for it! I did my best to match that blue/purple watch face, and it’s OK, but not what I’d really hoped for. That’s what I get for color matching on my phone I guess. 
Still though, it’s a HUGE improvement over the old home made band I’d cobbled together, and even if the color’s not a match, I still think it works.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Gray Ghost
> View attachment 13326349


Really love that dial color/texture. Can I get a close up shot?

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dan.trujillo25 (Jul 19, 2018)

Breitling Superocean 42. Thinking about selling it to upgrade, maybe another breitling????? Any suggestions?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon SAR On Canvas


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

AVI-8 Flyboy


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Can't wait to get this finished and the meat started!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

angled dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

watchvvs said:


> How much was this? And what year


https://danhenrywatches.com/products/1970-automatic-diver-watch


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

Level.5x said:


> Ball Fireman Racer on a Catalyst Leatherworks original!
> 
> View attachment 13319301
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! :-!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

TypeSly said:


> Gorgeous! :-!


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

castlk said:


> View attachment 13327301


Look up style in the dictionary and that sleeve and watch WILL be there!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Strela Signal (hand-wind, with alarm!)

Since Russia is in the news so much these days... ;- )


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Casio classic









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Shark Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Seiko Sumo.
I love that Aegean blue(mo)!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Put a sorta vintage brown Expedition strap on it. It's running pretty close.
Timex Hand Wind Monday Wrist by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Orient Star Classic


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

Monday morning at work... AND a mosquito bite! o|


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Leather nato









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Seiko SN-something or other.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/42 Hour Power Reserve*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bulova A-15


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6306-7001 and coffee


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

C60 Chrono.


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Lorier neptune









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Orient Panda

OK -- it's a quartz -- but not much overlap w. chrono & affordable unless you go Sea-Gull movement...

OK -- it's definitely deep in Daytona Homage territory.

But it's super fun to wear! -- my favourite of the few quartz watches I own.


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Seiko









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kklors (Jun 29, 2018)

Bought for my girl friend. Very happy with it. Dial varies because of marble patterns.

For anyone interested.

https://www.holzkern.com/de/paris-leadwood-marmor.html


----------



## PNIE (Mar 12, 2018)

SDGM001 










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Casio Pro Trek..Just Came In








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Citizen Blue Angels on a cordura strap.

Cheers!

Eric


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Waterbury Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Same again today.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Baltic Chronograph (hand wind)

From very black to surprisingly blue...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

EDC - Seiko SNZG15J1









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

A dark and rainy day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## HenningKC (Mar 29, 2017)

Blue and grey NATO for the StO Samurai came in the mail today. It perfectly matches the blue dial and grey crown/bezel! Maybe I'll take it out for a swim later, seeing as we've been hit by a high pressure from the west.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Vroom vroom









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Birthday present from my parents back in 2002. I set the time zone then and have never touched it since. I check it against time.is and for the most part it is about 1 second off. It is a complicated watch to set and change zones so I just leave it as is. Had to improvise a strap as the original broke 3 years ago. Takes a really unique mount so I ordered a later version of the same watch and modded it. So far so good. The watch will probably out last me.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Changed to this (yesterday's pic but on wrist now)









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Vostok Hand Wind

Vostok Hand Wind Mig Floggers by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

Love this lume









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Swanmoose (Jul 10, 2018)

2254 on isofrane









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jdp_69 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sarb 17

any suggestions for removing bracelet scratches other than toothpaste?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crownw (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This was on the wrist at the Office 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

This is on the wrist 
Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX009 on jubilee









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Bulova Lunar Pilot

AKA the Bulova "Moon Watch"


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Even though I'm actually a Goldilocks here's one of my Expeditions doing its best to make me look like a strangler.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Chronograph Diver









Tapawatch


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Seiko


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

View attachment 13337675

Seiko


----------



## Gofishus (Dec 31, 2017)

Casio Databank day for me! Yes I felt like being a hipster today


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## A2MI (Mar 26, 2016)

Happy hour in Ypsilanti, bed time in .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

This weeks work watch...








_Momentum Atlas 38_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm loving this Alpina too. Good beach watch


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

This one is sold as a "womans" because it comes on a white strap. Swapped it out for a burgundy croc and it's one of my favorite dressier pieces.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Jacques Du Manoir with Unitas movement - keep fully wound and she dead on accurate...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Perfect Make over gift... 
My wife really loves me!!!
Citi EcoDrive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX013:


----------



## Memorybabe62 (Oct 14, 2015)

Sinn 6068


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Citizen Now!


----------



## morewatchesthanmoney (Apr 2, 2016)

Just arrived today, and wearing it now! Victorinox Professional Diver, ISO 6425 Certified, INOX certification makes it pretty much bullet proof. New favorite!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Aragon Divemaster


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

This is about the cheapest watch I have bought and still own and it is definitely a keeper. OK it may wear a bit big for some folks but I bought it off a cheap Snipe Bid on a fleabay Auction, cost me less than £20 delivered and I have worn it more than I thought I would. Miyota 0S11 quartz chronograph movement, 1/1 sec and 59M 59S elapsed time, so call it an Hour if you count from Zero. Bit of a brick but I like larger watches, would have been good value at the normal price! :-!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SBEP005


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Maranez Layan Brass


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks great Gary!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX013:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Good Morning Guys


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

There are big watches then there's the new Rangeman - man, this thing is huge.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## handcrank1 (Mar 17, 2018)

If its Saturday...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Who needs a G-Shock if you have this guy, serving you without any problems for 20 years (15y as only watch)? Been to Hell and back, and looks much better than G-Shocks No offense G-guys  









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Love the strap, happy Seiko Saturday!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle  on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Borealis Estoril 300 DW


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Zenith Pilot triple date










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday:-!


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Saturday, The Spinnaker, Bradner 5057, Vintage Diver.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Memorybabe62 (Oct 14, 2015)

Fun thread.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Basketball playoff win and eating out for celebration!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

7 dollars on clearance. I can overlook it's size and hard to read hands.
7 dollar golden Timex by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

One from bed... feel sleepy...









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tough life with the Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Alpina on Colareb strap









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Bonfire time..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Finally got around to sizing this guy









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Casio Edifice









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

My goto watch for timing football matches and working around the house...










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## FutagoWatch (Mar 25, 2018)

Just a rare all gold seiko 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Rado


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Aviator Chrono


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Squeezed an ancient 20mm croc strap on my SNK. I quite like it.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Two hand Timex. To hear the tick now it must be right up to the ear.
Timex Two Hander by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Quartz for a change








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

AVI-8 Flyboy


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

AutoZilla


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Giving the Mako II a run this week. She's been in the watch box for a while.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Crownw (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


>


Which watch is that?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

It's been a while









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregori (May 9, 2015)

Found it on ebay for < $30.









Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## thefunkfuzz (Sep 27, 2017)

I am fully attached to my new watch -

Ocean Crawler ++Lume Rush++


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The sun took the day off and got its friend Humidity to fill in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

I bought it used, so it qualifies as an affordable. Ball Night Train II DLC with a Eulit perlon strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Mileata M2 Defender


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of Mr Henry's fine products.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

New arrival









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It's an Armitrom Digital. This pic is the strap I put on it.
Armitron Digital on 18mm red leather exposed by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It's an Armitrom Digital. This pic is the strap I put on it.
Armitron Digital on 18mm red leather exposed by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military series 2. It's humid in Lincolnshire tonight, and smells of poo because the farmers are spreading manure. Not good.


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Cheap Casio. No bad at all!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Casio AE1200 for work!

Added a leather strap for comfort, and it looks interesting enough too!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Right now I am wearing this one. Maybe it will stay on the wrist for Timex Tuesday?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I really like those old school automatic Timex watches!


----------



## -e- (Jan 8, 2015)

This beauty that I just got in the mail


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1P on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Timex









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1 45mm bronze.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with Mileata M2 Defender


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I call this my "Poor man's Aqua Terra".;-)


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

swiss cheese









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex Tuesday on an 18mm 'NATO' one piece from Wal-Mart
Timex Expedition Digital on WalMart 18mm Leather 'Nato' by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Switching up to my one-of-a-kind Timex!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

I usually switch to this when I get home from work.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

appiness is a very thick old well worn strap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNDA83P1, the first Seiko I ever bought.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> It's an Armitrom Digital. This pic is the strap I put on it.
> Armitron Digital on 18mm red leather exposed by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


Looks like it's wearing a g-string.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Seagull M182SK


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Grabbing a quick snack before heading home...










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Cocktail time on martini strap  (to be precise, not cocktail but cocktail like presage but you know)








Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

As most of the time - this guy. Favorite EDC, SNZG15J1.









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Digital tuna today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry about the crap photo. Wearing the spinnaker bradner. Love it.









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

MikeyT said:


>


Snap! Good taste Mikey - great minds think alike or fools seldon differ?!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival SNE498.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

AVI-8 Flyboy


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

DA36


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Seiko Sumo...


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Since I'll likely be wearing the same watch all
month, to break up the boredom let's make this post educational.

Today's WRUW also serves as a handy demonstration of how to properly wear a 5-ring Zulu/NATO strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Brera Eterno GMT


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I just put this on the wrist not long ago.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

W'bury Wednesday 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Timex Easy Reader T28201


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Seagull Chronograph "1963"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Stargate








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## ben_den99 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Thursday, The Stuhrling Original, Devilray, Tourbillon, Brown / Bronze, On Sharkskin Strap. Beads By Gonzo Bracelet Completes A Killer Combo.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Wearing a LUM-TEC M38 today with factory mod to vintage lume.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Big Boy today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I was planning to sell this watch a few weeks ago so I thought I would wear it for the last time. It has not left my wrist since then. I now wonder if I should keep it or sell it.


----------



## Crownw (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Pneuma said:


> I was planning to sell this watch a few weeks ago so I thought I would wear it for the last time. It has not left my wrist since then. I now wonder if I should keep it or sell it.
> View attachment 13356577


If you're wondering, even a little, then don't sell it. Distinctive watch, and you're obviously attached to it.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

SNZG15J1 on gray CanvaSoft 2.0 from BluShark









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Timex Marlin (Reissue)


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## MWHarper (Oct 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I can't explain it completely, but I absolutely love this watch.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Raven Venture, I love it very comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Spending the weekend learning what I mostly already knew.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

1939


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

ItnStln said:


> Which watch is that?


Sorry for late reply. It's a Tissot T-touch.


----------



## triton9809 (Apr 22, 2018)

Samurai.









Sent from my LGL163BL using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Zodiac Sea Wolf on Staib mesh. What time is it? It's time to start selecting wines to take up to the mountains for the weekend with old friends.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Deep Blue Automatic Diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Blue Expedition on Camo One Piece from Wal-Mart by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

007









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kola55 (Jun 15, 2018)

Very affordable.


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Flieger Friday! The Stowa Ikarus came out to play today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Walking the dawg.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm On Canvas


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

My discontinued Orient Star Seeker GMT 
It is for sale - it's listed in the sales corner in the WUS forum









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Pawn Store Eco Drive Citizen on a Wal-Mart one piece strap
Pawn Shop Eco Drive by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Festina Manhattan Dual Time


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yard work watch today.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Crosswind Special









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Seiko bottlecap mod. A srpc65 dial in a srpc61 case.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Still with this AVI-8 Flyboy


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Poljot chrono beater obtained in Cuba after the Russians pulled out.
Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Went to a classic car show today, so I wore my only automotive themed watch.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

The Stowa is still on the wrist, even though it's Seiko Saturday! Sacrilege lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNAD41


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

#poormansSM300 #precistaprs14


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Hamilton Navy Pioneer on Catalyst Leatherworks' Horween #8 chromexcel strap.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon SAR


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Squalematic.


----------



## Coletrain182 (Apr 9, 2018)

Tiger Concept GMT today. Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IllusionOfTime (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Chronograph


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

My newest citizen









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crownw (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Deep Blue Daynight Diver again.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Sunday, The Spinnaker, Hull, Automatic.


----------



## j cal (Feb 11, 2018)

New strapcode jubilee bracelet









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bcosta (Oct 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

For $25 this is a fun watch. Had it for a few months, but just now actually giving it wrist time. I can see why it is a forum favorite. Lots of value and decent looks in one package.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Karlskrona Baltic Shield "project" FrankenSeiko on Gnomon HD Nato


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Glycine base 22 on vacation in Hawaii









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels Edition*


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I know it's cliche, but I hate Mondays. I do not, however, hate this old beast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

I like wearing this watch even though it is the cheapest automatic mechanical I own  Rock Solid Miyota Movement :-!

Longines Consort Homage, I also have the Black Dial version by Cadisen, but that does not get worn nearly as much!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM Monday........


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The SNE498 feels positively tiny next to the last newcomer - the B1000 Rangeman


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Murren says Hi
Bulova Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

The Murren says Hi
Bulova Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Maranez


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

My beater watch Casio Twincept ABX-66 Databank









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## wpcp007 (Aug 6, 2018)

Maratac Mid Pilot









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Aviator Quartz Chrono by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

First (of many) Pawn Shop finds.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Currently wearing my first auto which led to others.....


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The only remaining parts of my Invicta 8926. 5 nearly invisible holes where Invicta and the Wings used to be.
Invicta Remnants by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Poor Old Dave said:


> The only remaining parts of my Invicta 8926. 5 nearly invisible holes where Invicta and the Wings used to be.
> Invicta Remnants by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


So what happened to the rest of it?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Beluga








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Crownw (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

This one also started life as an Invicta. 18 years ago!










It's on its second Miyota automatic, which is practically new. Cheap to fix and pretty reliable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

Evening Switch To The Croton, Chromaster 925, In Blue. .925 Precious Solid Silver Case, On Genuine Stingray Strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Retrospect on Toxicrooroo


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Mmmmmm hmmmmm


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons Diver


----------



## Peterwatchfan (May 7, 2015)

Casio A158 with the sand face on a sand coloured Nato strap. Just for fun for the summertime


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## christianhk0701 (Aug 7, 2018)

Wearing my Seiko 5 SNK803 Cream version. In Bangkok and I don't wanna get mugged so I'm proudly rockin my seiko. Running at +15 seconds a day :/ not the most accurate but is surely accurate enough for a 7S26. My more accurate watches have been spoiling me haha.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

This Deep Blue Automatic.....


----------



## schwiiing (Jul 12, 2017)

My Parnis









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Seiko Astron









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Katobaggins (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome! Love this one!


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

rain today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## schwiiing (Jul 12, 2017)

castlk said:


> View attachment 13372467
> 
> View attachment 13372471


I really like that patina'd lume.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Wearing this Casio. It has some battle scars and still works great!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Again today.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1P









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

ignored the date pls, just arrived and happily start wearing it forgetting the date ...lol


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Oris today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpius73 (Mar 25, 2008)

Still wearing my Contograf after 4 days.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Seiko rocket monster.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Just got it...30 min mods:


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Same watch as the past week, but I put it on the bracelet today.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Greetings from 1978...










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Guess WaterPro Quartz by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

37MM case. Not exactly big. Quartz


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Seiko









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My new ridin' chrono


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My Nighthawk...


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MWW Morgan


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hose A (Jun 4, 2018)

Damasko DB4 on a waxed kevlar/nomex ripstop RAF style strap I made yesterday.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchgeek96 (Jan 14, 2017)

Orient King Diver on Nato


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I've got a jury trial today, so I have to look a bit more professional for our fine citizens. That means the 51-year old Longines wins out over the 22-year old SKX.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Want an Orange NATO in the worst way.

Blue Timex on one piece camo from Wal-Mart by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

On my right wrist is a classic digital calculator, and on the left wrist (pictured) is a very dependable Casio solar watch that I have had for over a year with absolutely no trouble (hear that Citizen?). I actually switched my Nighthawk off to wear this for now because it is more comfortable. It was bought on sale for almost nothing at a box store, about $10 IIRC. Definitely worth the money.









Oh, and the bezel rotates and works great!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Karlskrona Mod


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Trying to soften the nice Horween strap 

PS Sorry, my phone camera app has gone crazy, can't focus 9/10 times.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

For TGIF
Bulova Open Heart by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

For TGIF
Bulova Open Heart by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle  on canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I was wracking my brain trying to remember what movement was in the vintage Longines I wore yesterday. I didn't feel like taking the case back off, so I scoured the pictures on my phone hoping I had one of the movement. In doing so I came across many, many photos of my Steinhart from prior "WRUWs" and was reminded of how striking a watch it is, and how little I've worn it this year. So today I'm putting aside the SKX to give the Steinhart a little love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

ab-):-! Friday


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Don't hate me for posting it everywhere 
Still amazed how much it changed after the mods.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Parnis GMT









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Wearing this in hospital on one wrist (sh...y two days) and Citizen on other.









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Seiko UFO









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Giving my Citizen 300m a break and slapping on the Seiko Kinetic.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Wearing this in hospital on one wrist (sh...y two days) and Citizen on other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Fossil Semi Turtle by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

MarineMaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Couple photos of the Oris Sixty-Five on a Horween Dublin English Tan strap by Catalyst Leatherworks

























Been wearing this combo all week... Something about Horween's English Tan color and blue dials is irresistible!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Keithm88 (Oct 28, 2017)

a new favorite, so glad I found one of these


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tag Heuer S/EL Chronograph from the 90's.
May be considered "affordable" on the used market nowadays...










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Alba chronograph


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

:-! Saturday


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

sal4 said:


> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. I'm going home today, but must come back in a month or two. Nothing too serious, just coronary angiography.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 Superdome


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

New-ish acquisition.... :-!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

SKX!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

SKX! ... also.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Right now I am wearing this Invicta. Decided I wanted something lighter on the wrist.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Tropic GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Coletrain182 (Apr 9, 2018)

Squale GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Made it to my happy place today.


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

- - - Updated - - -

NTH


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Oris Sixty Five with MN strap














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

__
https://flic.kr/p/MTopcj
 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Yep, it's in the high 80's outside and the woman has the AC running so much it requires long sleeves in order not to slip into hyperthermia. (Sigh)..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Karlskrona Mod


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SAMURAI SAVE THE OCEAN


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Camera needs a battery charge so this is an old pic.
Sthurling Original Sunday

Sthurling Original by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Just got this baby from the super-friendly folks at Seriouswatches...bronze Zelos Gallant G4 on a Horween strap.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

West End Watch 'Sowar' - NOS from the AD who found a few oldies in the warehouse.

Only had time for a quick snap while stopped at a red light:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Beach, beer and shots. Doesn't get any better.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

The most loved watch there ever was, lol.;-)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The Icefields Parkway from Gavox's Roads edition:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Astron Dual Time









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the SKX009










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus polar style








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

First full day wearing the NOS West End Watch Sowar:


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Kentex Landman


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

ZM-73 said:


> Kentex Landman
> View attachment 13387707


Never heard of Kentex... I see it's made in Japan. What's the story about Kentex? Looks nice though...

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

It wasn't that long ago I first heard of them. They started in 1989 by Kenji Hashimoto according to their website. My Landman has Seiko NH35A movement. 
Their watches range from quite affordable to Tourbillon (over USD6000). As far as quality goes I can only refer to my watch which is very good.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

ZM-73 said:


> It wasn't that long ago I first heard of them. They started in 1989 by Kenji Hashimoto according to their website. My Landman has Seiko NH35A movement.
> Their watches range from quite affordable to Tourbillon (over USD6000). As far as quality goes I can only refer to my watch which is very good.


Thanks for informing me about Kentex. Will look at their website.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigramon (Feb 3, 2017)

Skx009j, love this watch!


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

SRP605J1 on my wrist now

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

This arrived today. Very, very impressed. Beautiful art deco style watch, very wearable 37mm and a spectacularly interesting mystery dial.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Movado Monday









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tafari (Nov 19, 2015)

6152 on a 1943 ammo strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ball Marvelight








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

My Seiko SKZ255 All Black Frankenmonster


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bulova Moon Watch.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Zelos Gallant G4 again....need to work the sweat in


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

New leather for my Parnis Batman. Love it.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Skx mod








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Dug my old buddy out for today...going hiking.


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Love









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Coletrain182 (Apr 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Affordable means so many different things.... This is Poor Old Dave posting. I once spent nearly $100 on a watch. Not likely to ever happen again.'
I'm wearing an affordable (meaning I could buy another if needed) Timex.

Blue Expedition on Wal-Mart NATO by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

new birthday gift from my wife .. Save the Ocean Samurai..


----------



## Hose A (Jun 4, 2018)

Damasko DB4 on an Oh Sandy strap from The Strap Steward, reconfigured to wear like an Erika's Originals MN strap.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Out to dinner with the fam.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Movado









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Steinhart OVM 2.0*


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

These two...


----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)

- - - Updated - - -

Posted twice? Sorry about that...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SKX007


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Still enjoying the Seiko Kinetic


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Dr Bizarro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Orient Captain.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Carnival Tritium by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Taking the Leyden Lorentz prototype for a spin today.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The date seems to prove me a liar, but I swear I'm wearing the thing right now! 









Gavox Roads Icefields Parkway on a weathered grey moon-dust canvas strap from redrockstraps.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather*


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Packers are playing tonight. I'm ready.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Black Frogman.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hamilton Pilot Pioneer Chronograph

I never thought I would say this, but I think I can be happy if this is my only watch.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

My most recent acquisition Seiko SSB089 Meca-Quartz Chronograph









Sorry folks apart from duplication the site seems to want to post this upside-down??


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidson (Feb 18, 2018)

Just came in the mail yesterday. 1980s Tag Heuer 1000 Professional (ref. 980.013N)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The Timex (for Thursday) that I believe was created with a black NATO with grey stripes in mind.

Timex Scout on Nato by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Day 2 with the Leyden Lorentz. Effortless to wear.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

I love and hate this thread!

LoL, I keep finding out about these new brands/models and want them...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Trying this out. Cut down 21mm Rubber on my blue Expedition.

Blue Expedition on cut down 21mm blue rubber by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

Me with my Bulova today









Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Mathey-Tissot









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teufel Hunden (Apr 2, 2017)

Finally got my hands on a Paradive. Couldn't be more happier.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

My first micro.
Second time I've owned it.
Third time I've bought a watch twice.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Vintage 1976 Seiko DX 17 Jewel Automatic *


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

bund strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This - right now and all week.

NOS but running like....um...clockwork:


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bulova Accutron A-15


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

- Gavox Roads Icefields Parkway, canvas from redrockstraps -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle  on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Marathon guts and movement in a ridiculous "Shark Army" case. I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Orient Planet









Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Santa Fe on rubber...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Blue Expedition on blue Perlon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

The strap was in todays mail. I believe it is called a Perlon. I also believe it is a good strap for Texas.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

G-Shock DW5600E and some Jim Beam for my Friday evening.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Parnis to start off the weekend









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Last day with the Leyden Lorentz.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Deep Blue Tritdiver Pepsi Ceramic.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Armstrong auto, skeleton. It is surprisingly accurate. I have a Fossil with the same movement and it is too. Was $55 at kohl's on sale.


----------



## sixstrings (Aug 11, 2016)

This...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Alpina Startimer


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)

JeanRichard 60400-11B402-001 Aquascope Hokusai / JR60 26 Jewel Automatic Movement


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ProPlof









Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 professional on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kola55 (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Bulova Accutron II Alpha


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Seapro Scuba









Sent from my H3123 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The long drive home from vacation.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

My Mido Baroncelli accompanies me to a working Saturday.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Same watch.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

A night of baseball with the Zelos Mako on a Blu-shark Alpha.

The lume trying to peek thru.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/ 42 Hour Power Reserve on Honey Tan Leather *


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko 5 Sawtooth


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Venture On Canvas


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Walking the dawg.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Black Diver One automatic.


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Ultra affordable for what the Americans call yard work and what we Brits call gardening:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

This simple Swiss piece. Although not an auto movement, it hits every second hash perfectly. I gave it a break from it's leather band and threw on a bright red perlon to spice things up a bit!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

Time for bed now,SNZF17









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

My only GMT watch


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Eterna Kontiki Date









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

West End Watch Co. - new Sowar Prima:


----------



## JustAWatchFan (Apr 22, 2018)

Pretty banged up but still works


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Mako. A classic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I did a bad thing. But it does look good and keeps good time, so....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't think pictures do justice for this fantastic watch. I just wish that CW didn't move the logo to the side.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

You know what it is.....


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Mornin'


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175 for me today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Brightening up my Monday w/ a little color



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Funky skinny strap Armitron Digital

Armitron Digital on 18mm red leather exposed by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Coke Turtle on AlphaShark.


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)

This.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Just arrived.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan356 (Mar 20, 2016)

An impulse buy years ago and I don't regret it: Rodina Bauhaus on a Crown and Buckle "Supreme" NATO:


----------



## Nathan356 (Mar 20, 2016)

duplicate


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day three with the Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Gavox Roads Icefields Parkway:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

sal4 said:


> Day three with the Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way!










Regular jubilee. Not quite as good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> No way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great! You don't see two SKXA35s posted on the same day very often. ☺


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

West End Watch Co. Sowar Prima again today:


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Good morning from Evanton Wood.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Feel like wearing an ultra affordable today



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Horizon Ceramica LE.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Wearing my shameless copy again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

2nd day back at work after a beach vacation and all I can think about is how soon can I get back there. Reality sucks sometimes.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

The beater.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Puck II


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wired chronograph. Older picture, but the dates right.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

IR SubAqua by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Stuhrling









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

Citizen









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This is a TRUE affordable (which in my world is available at Wal-Mart)

Timex Expedition Digital on WalMart 18mm Leather 'Nato' by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

CH8 Superdome









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## CrazyCat (Nov 14, 2014)

Not right now, but on Friday...:


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

My new arrival...


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Best yet. Think I've found my look.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm wearing two watches right now. A Timex and a Seiko.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

I’m in heaven again!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tissot Carson P80 for now

 Wednesday


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The "other" watch I bought last week. I've wanted one of these for a while but couldn't shake the thought that "if you're going to pay $900 for a Seiko, just pony up the extra cash and get a Grand Seiko." Plus, as much as I disagree with the "never pay more than $500 for a watch with a 6R15" crowd, after a while their doubt begins to cloud one's judgement. But I found a good price for a flawless example so I jumped on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

My favorite watch of all time









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enem Skin Diver


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

jovani said:


>


Best G-shock! I lost mine. Why Casio don't use the solid bracelet on more than one of the G's I don't understand.

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

SURPRISE! Not Quartz nor Digital.

Orient Mako on Deep Blue Silicon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Skx on a rubber nato








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Really digging this one...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Finally got this one wet. Only the pool, but still fun.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca Torpedo on bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

The only auto i have atm. Cant wait for the sbdc053 to be arrived within a week.









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Since I have two recent acquisitions, I've been testing their accuracy concurrently since I'm anxious to see how they perform. This means keeping them running, which I do by wearing both. In order to not look like a good, I always take one off in the morning as I'm leaving for work and out it back on as soon as I get home.

This morning I forgot to take the second one off before I left, so now I'm this guy:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Here I am on the beach near The Sloop Inn in St Ives, Cornwall with my new(to me) Services Hendon watch, which is now working much better than when it wasn't working.
There is no way that I am at home, with a cup of coffee and a packet of crisps, WISHING that I was on the beach in St Ives - I don't know why you would be thinking such a thing.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Kulprit said:


> Since I have two recent acquisitions, I've been testing their accuracy concurrently since I'm anxious to see how they perform. This means keeping them running, which I do by wearing both. In order to not look like a good, I always take one off in the morning as I'm leaving for work and out it back on as soon as I get home.
> 
> This morning I forgot to take the second one off before I left, so now I'm this guy:
> 
> ...


I think you have too much time on your hands


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mileata M2 Defender


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

slopingsteve said:


> I think you have too much time on your hands


*rimshot*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

New watch alert!


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Few days without stress


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Still the best looking Samurai IMO.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I wore this to work today:
Timex black Expedition on Bond NATO by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

Got the strap to this in the mail so tried it on
Blue Expedition on C&B Orange NATO by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

Also got a black silicon in the mail so trying this out:
Timex Cream Scout on black silicon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

And the last one is what I'm wearing this very moment


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

On loan:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Shock Expedition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

My daily wear until the seiko arrives









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Happy Friday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fairfield Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Last day for this one before I switch to "beach watch" mode. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quercusile (Dec 9, 2012)

Smartwatch / smartband. Not very orthodox, but fully useful.









Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

quercusile said:


> Smartwatch / smartband. Not very orthodox, but fully useful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got the same one. I wear it on my right so I can wear a traditional watch on the left. I can't believe the battery life! I'm going on four weeks of usage, and have 54% battery left.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

ETA 2824-2 version....on canvas...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Haven't worn this guy for a while. Trying out this new Blu-shark NATO.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Blue Expedition on blue Perlon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr
> 
> The strap was in todays mail. I believe it is called a Perlon. I also believe it is a good strap for Texas.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Very nice sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

TW Steel









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The one on the right RIGHT NOW.

Two Expeditions by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Had to take the Eco-Drive out for some light today.:-d


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

I just got back from two weeks in Chile and Argentina Patagonia hiking. I brought my most appropriate watch along for the trip.

I was a bit too distracted by the incredible scenery to snap many photos of the watch in the wild, but I did manage to snap one the night we arrived in Torres del Paine.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

O1B









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Forgot to take it off since last night. Looks like it will stay on my wrist for the whole day.









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

My Seiko blue Sumo with sapphire crystal and marinemaster bezel.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

CD II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Stargazer735 (Aug 24, 2018)

Watchomatic said:


> O1B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the ceramic? How are you liking it so far?

May be my next purchase.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Long live the King.


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## cowbel (Jul 16, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Raven Venture On Canvas


Great watch and combo

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowbel (Jul 16, 2018)

oldfatherthames said:


> Gavox Roads Icefields Parkway:
> 
> View attachment 13410769
> 
> ...


Here is mine










Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

My extra Cheapie Miyota powered chrono :-!

Regards
Jim


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks brother 


cowbel said:


> Great watch and combo
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Send via Tapawatch


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> CD II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Done cutting the grass |>


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Watching the pope


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Santa Fe today...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Extremely legible. Roughly 5 seconds a month slow.

Cream Timex on Black NATO by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Stargazer735 said:


> Is that the ceramic? How are you liking it so far?
> 
> May be my next purchase.


Yes it is the ceramic one. Bought it 3 years ago so not sure if they have a different ceramic now.
I personally like it, but it is very glossy, which dresses the watch a bit. 
This post made me wear it again today 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Kentex Landman


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Russian Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Casio MRW-210H a 48MM behemoth that weighs next to nothing. It is the most accurate watch I own by far.
I have it on black silicon. The pin position doesn't allow for NATO or Thick Leather.
Casio MRW-210H on black silicon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Farer Leven










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

The G100 for work in the field. Hammering away on rock can kill lesser movements.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

double post


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Christopher Ward


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

New silicone strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

cowbel said:


> Here is mine
> ...


I know that watch! 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Waterbury United










Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Skx









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Lobster Day

Bulova Lobster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm Batman!


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Boldr Voyager Adriatic. Haven't been able to get it off my wrist for days...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tpelle (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry! Double-post.


----------



## tpelle (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello, my name is Tom and I'm a cheapwatchaholic!

New cheap Chinese watch: BenYar BY-5102M Chronograph. I didn't like the strap that came with it, so I bought the one that you see here for $13.00 USD, which increased my total investment in this watch by 50%!










It actually looks quite good (except for the aforementioned strap which was prominently embossed with the Benyar name and logo). Case seems to be chrome-plated alloy, but the screw-on back is "All Stainless Steel". Chronograph and Tachymeter function is good. Lume on hour and minute hand only. Watch keeps good time (It's Quartz). But the devil is in the details, and it looks like the hands were not perfectly indexed with the marks on the face when pressed on. Note that the minute sub-dial has really wonky markings, in that the minutes on the dial are "15, 30, 45, and 60", but the dial itself is subdivided by 24 divisions, so none of the subdivisions represent an even minute! Weird! And nowhere is it marked "Made In China". Oh, and when you pull out the setting stem the second hand stops - so it's hackable!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Marlin Monday

Casio MDV-106 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Covered in sunscreen.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Getting the jump on tomorrow (Timex Tuesday)

Cream Timex on Orange Silicon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Crownw (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Anadigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Ignition


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

Seiko Lord Marvel from 1967









Inviato dal mio SM-A530F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been really enjoying the Orange so day 3 for this one.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great day guys 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday:-!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I wasn't kidding. Timex Tuesday

Cream Timex Orange Silicon 8-28 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Bam!...DHL just brought me the new Hammerhead Patina Chapter Ring version!


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Seiko SRPA81









Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Cocktail Time... Well, not yet, this evening 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Going to wear this cheap Casio AEQ-100 tomorrow. But one of my Timex with Indiglo will go to bed with me.

Casio AEQ-100 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Expedition Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Touch of orange for today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeikkiL (Jul 26, 2018)

Fresh from the mail


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze CH6 Superdome









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Nice patina, definitely different than the other bronze watches I have. Maybe because this one is polished CuSn8.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Put it on the BoR for day 4. Hadn't worn it in over a month and now can't take it off.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

This week is going by far too quickly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Just put it on a new strap. Ignore all the dust. o|


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

GA100A -9A 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

A recent strap order from cheapest nato straps arrived tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient solar panda


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thursday:-!

Melbourne Flinders.


----------



## Bikerbill (May 18, 2018)

My AVi-8 Flyboy Lafayette .. I'm new to posting and have not figured out how to get a picture added.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

My latest affordable Chronograph addition, picked up yesterday, sized the bracelet this morning, been wearing it since, happy as Larry 
Best regards
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

View attachment 13437091

:-!
My latest affordable Chronograph addition, picked up yesterday, sized the bracelet this morning, been wearing it since, happy as Larry 
Best regards
Jim


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Arctic Camo









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Not Automatic. Not expensive. Timex Thursday.

My second favorite Expedition on Bond NATO 8-30-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Mickey on a day off, sporting a brand new Nato strap.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Not Automatic. Not expensive. Timex Thursday.
> 
> My second favorite Expedition on Bond NATO 8-30-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


Poor old Dave posts some very nice watches! Cheers!


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## quett (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

DB got the first shift, then Casio


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Not Automatic. Not expensive. Timex Thursday.
> 
> My second favorite Expedition on Bond NATO 8-30-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


your Scout is 3 times more expensive than my Torbollo

Torbollo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeno Navy Diver:


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Glycine Airman GL0150








​


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF with my Solar Tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

TGIF


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage SkinDiver on Perlon. HAGWE Guys 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241619








​


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Started the day off with Vostok Amphibia 710273 sporting a new seatbelt nato.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Adanac GPD.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Fridayb-):-!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I wish I knew how I busted the crystal. The tape is quirky.

Fossil Friday. Defender on a colorful NATO that came from the UK.

Fossil Defender tape repair of busted crystal on colorful NATO by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pool switch...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Terra Cielo Mare El Alamein orienteering watch on custom leather.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Muh watch









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithm88 (Oct 28, 2017)

Casio 1079 diver


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Brand new Komandirskie 350514, just arrived today from Chistopol.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Enigma









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Just purchased


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## danprg (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

New strap day.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

HAMILTON Thin o Matic 38mm


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Chronograph Titan









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Scuba Dude on a donut run this morning....


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

Binssaw. Nice watch for the money









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## rodolfoscl (Jun 20, 2017)

This guy feels at home here in Viña del Mar

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Wore this today to clear out the shed. My go to watch for all dirty jobs in the house. Indestructible.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It is difficult bordering on Impossible to get the details of this dial.
One of three working automatics. Seiko Saturday

Seiko SNK 9-01-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

Inexpensive and so beautiful this watch!


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Weather is a bit erratic here today, so for a change-up I just slapped this on the left wrist. I really like this watch, but the worried side of me is always concerned about breaking the crown. Anyways, I like it and it is a great watch with the J810 movement.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

b-)


----------



## PNIE (Mar 12, 2018)

Evening it is so SDGM for dinner 










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Red & Black for Alma Mater get together


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300







​


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Deep Blue Sun Diver III Automatic*


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

On bracelet









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Canvas Loves...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Pity the Zepp's not solar as the Sun is shining fit to bust today.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Sthurling Sunday

Stuhurling 9-02-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Regulated (again) and oiled the Horween strap a bit.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B








​


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Skagen Hagen Connected.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Polar Trieste








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Changed. This is my beater. Used to be on an awful Velcro strap. Had to take that off to change the battery and there ain't no way it goes back on.
This is the strap off a Timex weekender. And this is a pretty accurate watch. The Crystal could use some polish.

Casio MRW-200H 9-02-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love this watch!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

old pics but i'm wearing this combo


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## zeuspower (Dec 26, 2016)

*Phoibos, Ocean Master* Quartz 1000m,with a very comfortable silicon bracelet !


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredcohiba (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

All titanium T-Touch


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Mod watch Monday


----------



## Rugbyboy96 (Dec 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

NightOwl said:


> Mod watch Monday


Very cool mod; bezel and bracelet go very well together!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Just a Seiko


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Casio MDV-106 9-03-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Happy Labor Day!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

As ever ... walking the dawg.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I didn't care for the butchered silicon. Got a Leather strap for this Casio

Casio MRW-200H 9-03-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

You people that post Orange dial Seikos make me sad. I want one and have no way to get one.


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Poor Old Dave said:


> You people that post Orange dial Seikos make me sad. I want one and have no way to get one.


You ..... about this watch constantly but then you go buy new $15 or $20 crap from Walmart. I also know you could sell the two or three watches you bought from me a couple years ago and almost have that orange Seiko if you wanted it.

You do have ways to get it, you just won't be disciplined enough to do it because it's easier to be all "woe is me."

Just my .02, and worth what you paid for it, I suppose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Spirit Giugiaro Design


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Geckota K3 on Super Engineer.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Skx








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back from the beach, still wearing this surprising little gem.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Steinhart OV GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The one that inadvertently started this insanity 20 years ago.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Steinhart Racetimer.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This came today. Timex Tuesday.
Timex T49905 Expedition Chrono 9-04-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

sticky said:


> Steinhart Racetimer.
> 
> View attachment 13451159


Eye watering ! I love retro styling and clean look!


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Wearing, and thoroughly enjoying, the Millésime Merveilleux in chocolate...


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Actually I would still have a pretty major problem IF I saved enough money for an Orange Dial watch. I'd still need a proxy buyer because it would be cash money.
And it would have been possible several months ago but now my check is spent before I even get it.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183







​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Parnis Flieger with the nice soft black leather strap from my Mickey Mouse watch, in the wee hours.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I thought a vintage MN strap would be a good match. Now I'm not so sure.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Roots.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Moon 'em.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Small Seconds Wednesday.

Timex T49905 Expedition Chrono 9-05-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hammy King for today










Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

My favorite Movado









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H







​


----------



## quett (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle  today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Junkers Mt. Everest chronograph - Up at 4:15am to see the sunrise at the first point in the USA to see it.....Cadillac Mountain Acadia State Park.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Admiral








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just discovered that bronze watches tend to show mysterious marks (presumably from grease etc) as they develop a patina and I'm not sure if I can live with it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hammy King by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex Thursday. But my mood this morning would not allow Happy Orange. So here is the Blue Expedition on Black NATO.

Blue Expedition on Black NATO 9-06-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

New watch alert!


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Today’s Citizen perpetual


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Waited to shoot this one right. Hope everyone had a great day!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Millésime Merveilleux in Navy...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Mod bottlecap on a watchgecko mesh


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

Casio for today









Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingravan (Jun 27, 2016)

The Casio Duro... My accidental mod!
Damaged the crystal in my haste... Oh well... Will replace it asap!









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Freshly surfaced for review is the HKED/EMG Nemo.



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pan-Europ


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Still my Junkers Mount Everest chronograph. Only watch I took on vacation. And of course another picture from Acadia National Park.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Vintage-y 7009










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Komandirskie K-65


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fairfield Friday

Fairfield by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm not all Timex, quartz or digital.

Orient Mako on Deep Blue Silicon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Moore (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Skagen UltraSlim this morning for an interview.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Venture On Canvas, HAGWE Guys!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Marlin 44.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rodolfoscl (Jun 20, 2017)

Some white face . Tag Heuer Formula 1 "Alarm" model










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one. Great weekend gents


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nemo Green for review duty today.










@boatswainwatches


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Nemo Green for review duty today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the look! How's the lume?

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241430








​


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

nyamoci said:


> Love the look! How's the lume?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Pretty good!

I'll do an depth look at it in the review but you won't be disappointed.










@boatswainwatches


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Nightshift.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Coffeetime with the Seiko SBDC053. I wish you all a pleasant Saturday.









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Seiko SKX








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd forgotten just how much I liked this strap until I put the watch on this morning.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

itsmemuffins said:


> View attachment 13461127


Do you mind sharing the model of the Seiko 5? Looks awesome!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Watchomatic said:


> Do you mind sharing the model of the Seiko 5? Looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's the srpb21. Originally It comes on a burnt orange nato. I have it here on a red lined geckota raylle strap.

I modified the strap to fit this bracelet style clasp for leather straps.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

My most expensive watch


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Benarus Remora2 PVD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## ElxJefe (Aug 31, 2016)

Something different and Badass!


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Finished cleaning up the garage...









...moved to working on the RV


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

If I was a diver (or played one on TV)

Fossil 'Diver' 9-08-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hked/EMG nemo proto on Eulit perlon for strap change day




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Another day with the SBDC053. This time with ice cream and iced coffee.

Happy Sunday, everyone.









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great day Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Chinese Swiss Carnival Tritium on Blue Perlon

Carnival Tritium on Blue Perlon 9-09-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

New BluShark canvas straps arrived yesterday and swapped out the stock strap last night. Decided to keep it on wrist for this morning


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Second day in a row...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Hamilton 945









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Allied 
Timex Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nemo proto on tropic today










@boatswainwatches


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Seiko SND219


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Double post


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient Enduro


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

Tissot Tradition Perpetual Calendar Quartz









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wrist time for my Hamilton Khaki King.

Happy Monday folks:-!


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm normally a bracelet guy but this don't half suit rubber.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Citizen Eco Drive I picked up at a Pawn Shop a couple years ago. Could really use a new power cell. Won't stay running like my other Eco Drive.

Citizen Eco Drive 9-10-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

So ugly and yet so accurate.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Mathey-Tissot Moonphase









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Murder jury this week, unless the hurricane shuts us down.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tee44 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317







​


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Black Mako is my beater automatic, so it gets a lot of around the house wear. Swapped it on because it needs more charging than the Sistem51 I was wearing earlier.


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Murder jury, day two.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 of my Monster ride.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Nirado (Sep 10, 2018)

Seiko 5 from 1999.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

This one is all kinds of good.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It's a day that begins with T. (Although my day went like a rehash of Monday)

Cream Timex on Orange Silicon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O to go; DLC Orca on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Murren










Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

My Casio from 1995 my dad gave me as a Birthday day gift. Set it once and still within 1 sec of Denver.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Try again


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Tee44 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I am Allied to this one

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Back to the green Nemo as the review time gets ready to wrap up.



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dan Henry 1968


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Murder trial mistried due to the impending hurricane, which apparently is no longer looming (at least here). Nevertheless I'd anticipated doing a week long timing run on this watch, so it remains in the wrist even though I'll likely be spending the remainder of the week lounging on my couch in my PJs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Monster one day to Marinemaster the next. I have an equal opportunity wrist.


----------



## curiousity (Apr 17, 2018)

Seiko SARB017 Alpinist on the original strap.









SM-N960F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 Alpinist on Angus Jubilee today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar on Isofrane.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1P









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of Scurfa's finest IMO.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

MK









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Vostok Amphibia Scuba Dude. Put a new bezel on it last night, which was an interesting adventure.









Bezel Swap Write-up can be found here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vo...l#post46995769


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Old turtle... 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex Chrono 9-12-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HKED/EMG Black Nemo back on its BOR



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tee44 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Skx








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

K-35


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

UP1 day two.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursdayb-)


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Today 
Happy Thursday

Ig: the_watch_father









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O/Helberg CH6









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Seiko SNZG15J1









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Still with my Aquis


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TIMEX ALLIED TW2R46300

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Arctic Camo


----------



## zokissima (Jan 20, 2017)

Damn that seiko is NICE!

I'm with an Aragon Divemaster EVO 45mm white face. DOn't have pic.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Black Nemo to wrap up the review time



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## podslove (Sep 13, 2018)

Sarb035 on leather!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex Thursday Digital Expedition

Timex Digital Expedition on 18mm leather one piece by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Treevorb (Aug 28, 2018)

Midday swap to the Flighty. So light on the NATO, I hardly notice it after wearing my Turtle.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Loving the Millésime Merveilleux in Burgundy...


----------



## Marlsgee (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## Tee44 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## civic4982 (May 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## requiemjp (Jun 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

castlk said:


> View attachment 13476485


What model is this?

Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons Vintage Diver.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Startimer on clockwork synergy two piece nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## curiousity (Apr 17, 2018)

Casio ae-1000w-1bvdf










SM-N960F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New pickup my first G Shock 5610









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

;-):-! Friday


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Seiko5








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Brushed bezel seems to do the trick for me...


----------



## watchgeek96 (Jan 14, 2017)

Just got this Spinnaker two days ago!


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I will wear this until I don't wear it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Bernhardt 200m with sapphire crystal and screw-down crown on leather.


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## michel j (Jun 6, 2013)

A friend of mine dropped by. He is really hard on watches, the wear and patina looks great on his LUM-TEC.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SPB053


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Sistem51















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Love everything about this watch except the movement. With a Crown like this it ought to be hand wind rather than Quartz.

Fossil Grey dial by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Double post


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Not one that gets a lot of wrist time, but it's making an appearance on this Friday.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Getting this here Vostok Auto ready for tomorrow.

Vostok Automatic by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Pneuma said:


> My most expensive watch
> View attachment 13461521


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

SuperCombat B4


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Changed to OBR on polyurethane straps

 Friday:-!


----------



## Tee44 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6







​


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis ScoutSniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Stuhrling GMT - don't ask about the second TZ - long story :-d


----------



## podslove (Sep 13, 2018)

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical!


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Bvlgari 10 years running strong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

Just Made An Afternoon Switch To A Much Anticipated New Arrival, The Bulova, Oceanographer, Snorkel Re-Issue. A/K/A The "Devil Diver" 666.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I think I may have posted this pic yesterday. But I'm wearing it so there.

Vostok Automatic by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Marlsgee (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Lume shot:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Exhausting day of yard work.


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Treevorb (Aug 28, 2018)

Cheap and cheerful


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Oris Aquis


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Certina DS Podium Chronograph C001-417-16-057-01







​


----------



## Tee44 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Watchbox by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

LUM-TEC SuperCombat B4 with X1 grade Superluminova!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Daily beater









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Junkers


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Seiko Presage Cocktail Time (SRPB46J1/SARY078)


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Probably not going to take this one off for a few days. Definitely in love.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

...shorts and T-shirt :-d


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

GPG!


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Look at me - living with a sawn off 7.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Guess Waterpro 9-16-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Afternoon switch to my Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241688.1 because I'm going out into rain from Hurricane Florence







​


----------



## Marlsgee (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)

Oreo cookie time...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jerechell8081 (Sep 17, 2018)

Big And blue


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Seiko SARY085 "Starlight"


----------



## krowndd (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

z

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm not sure this will be on my wrist all month, but I wanted to break things up a bit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Want to start using only one watch for a whole week.. after debating what watch I can actually wear and enjoy for a whole week.. I am starting with a Monster!!!

SRP309 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello Monday


----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)

Roadking1102 said:


> z
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice U1!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

thbeck said:


> Nice U1!


Thank you Sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Had this one over 3 years and never get bored with it. I am however tired of the 6r15 movement.


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

...please ignore the wrong date, I'm wearing it right now! b-)


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

No idea what it is. "Vintage Watch Straps" website posits that trench watches that would actually have been sold to soldiers for use in the trenches would have had to have been strong and water-resistant if not proof. This looks like it may tick those boxes having, as it does, a substantial nickel-plated Borgel-type case. And what's more it still bloody works...amazinglyballs.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

K-65


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Black Monster today


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Recycled pic.

Casio MDV-106 9-03-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

'Round the house beater. 1st gen Mako on Android rubber.


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## cowbel (Jul 16, 2018)

My mil spec Gavox









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

I couldn't decide lol!









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

HMT White Pilot. Tomorrow's watch, today. Not sure that is tomorrow's strap though. Reckon we'll see.


----------



## xjonx (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Rado D-Star


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

Casio G-Shock Thirty Stars.

*Ref. GW-M5630D-1JR*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mr. Jones
The Average Day









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Same watch as yesterday, but the 5-ring Zulu was too bulky for this watch, so today it's on a true 3-ring Zulu.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Little Marathon GPQ.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Stuhrling









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex Tuesday

Blue Expedition on C&B Orange NATO by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Crushing on this combo right now...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MichealChang (Mar 28, 2016)

Bringing Tisell out tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Just landed GW6900









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Aquis


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Citizen Shadow Hawk, starting the day off with some lume.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Since I'm apparently taking a break from my self-imposed watch monogamy, I was going to throw in a wild card today - something I don't wear very often. But, instead, I'm still where I've been all week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD







​


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Lorier








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one is rarely on a Nato, but wanted a change today.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

New-to-me, loving this...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Monstreous Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## babermac (Apr 6, 2015)

Trusty SKX on Uncle Seiko waffle strap. (I feel bad letting all that salsa verde go to waste but it was way spicier than anticipated.)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Sometimes I tend to match the first letter. For Wednesday I chose this Watch Gear Tourneau. The bezel is fixed. The Crown is push pull.
The hands are lumed. The second hand has a spot. It doesn't last minutes. In daylight or artificial light it is pretty readable.

Watch Gear Toruneau by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Right meow?

This:









IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I've been loving the dial texture on the bronze Invicta.


----------



## cowbel (Jul 16, 2018)

Getting invited to see a car collection 
With my Gavox roads icefields parkway









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlsgee (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fresh in for a review is the F71 Project watch Emperor










@boatswainwatches

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Happy New Damasko DA38









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAWatchFan (Apr 22, 2018)

Q&Q Smilesolar


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cowbel said:


> Getting invited to see a car collection
> With my Gavox roads icefields parkway


Alpine A110. *Very* nice.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

West End Watch Sowar c.mid to late seventies:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Sea Ram


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Deep









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Third verse, same as the first










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

About two minutes outside on a dreary day, come back in to this:


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I had to re-think my choice of watch for today because of all the heavy rain. Switching to my Deep Blue for the time being until things dry out a little. Being in the desert I rarely get to see my diver watches get wet, figured this was a great opportunity.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Received an hour ago: Orient ER2F004W. Polished titanium case, sapphire crystal, textured guilloche dial, blue hands... Gorgeous.









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's it real, or is it Memorex?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

After its trip into the shower I must admit that I was a little worried about the strap on the 556. Turns out that it just laughed the water and soap off but I still wouldn't chance it again.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Recycled pic.

Cream Timex on Orange Silicon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

Timex Thursday


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Monstreous Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Parnis









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## xjonx (Sep 17, 2018)

On duty.


----------



## Marlsgee (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Day 2 of the Emperor test drive



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

It's Tiger time! #gotiges #eatemalive





















Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Liviu_anhhel (Sep 14, 2018)

My automatic









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G935F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Monstreous Friday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Flight master














Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Finishing out the week. I could be wrong, but I don't think I've ever worn this watch a full week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Aevig Corvid


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Craziest lume ever!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Bagelsport









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Moderately upmarket Casio Friday

Casio Illuminator Watch by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

F71 emperor for work



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

new bezel & insert from Dr. Seikostain:


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

And now for something COMPLETELY different.
A Wal-Mart watch that caught my eye a year or more ago.
White hands on a stealth dial.

Wal-Mart watch by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

My work beater









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I have been wearing this Deep Blue all day. A new arrival (hopefully the last in a long while) just showed up, so we will see later on if it is still on the wrist.


----------



## Desinori (Jul 1, 2015)

Just got my Klok-08!


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Citizen 'Zilla









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Orient Star Seeker GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Can you give a preview of what you think of it?


boatswain said:


> Day 2 of the Emperor test drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Amphibia tonight.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Durkano said:


> Can you give a preview of what you think of it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


 still formulating my thoughts really. The full review should be out in about a week.

But since you asked, the short answer is the quality is excellent for the money and it's a cool community project. I would say if you are interested or involved you won't be disappointed 










@boatswainwatches


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

marcoscova said:


> Bagelsport
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that Bagle watch on ebay, how is it?


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch...  how does it compare to the Bagle watch which looks kinda similar?


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Again with the seiko









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's only when you see a super big photo like this that you realise that the bezel is a bit grubby.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Stag Tyo


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

I don't have any Bagels, but the only difference I know of is the writing on the dial. Not sure if they offer the leather band either. I liked this Lee enough to buy a second in silver. 


medic1 said:


> Nice watch...  how does it compare to the Bagle watch which looks kinda similar?


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cuffs (Nov 22, 2010)

Sandoz Explorer









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Aevig Corvid


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Emperor










@boatswainwatches


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Emperor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this watch,Boatswain :-!. Who makes it ? Can't seem to find on google the word Emperor. Specs?


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Double post


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

medic1 said:


> I saw that Bagle watch on ebay, how is it?


For the price, its an excellent watch. Looks really really good, so I have no complaints as far as what you get.

On the other hand, the bracelet is stiff and uncomfortable. It does not allow any type of micro adjustment, so I am still experimenting with different sizes by adding and removing a link here and there. Also trying to "bend" between the links a bit to get a bit more of flexibility. Despite the above, it doesn't really bother me once I have it on my wrist. Very happy overall!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Regurgitated pic. But wore this today.

Timex Chrono 9-12-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> I like this watch,Boatswain :-!. Who makes it ? Can't seem to find on google the word Emperor. Specs?


We do! And by that I mean it is the WUS Affordables F71 project watch. There are several threads here in F71 about it including one with directions for ordering. You can also PM member HKED who is heading it up.

Price is $350
39.8ish diameter
13.8 thick dome included
46.7ish lug to lug
200m
NH35A

I should have the full review out by the end of the week.










@boatswainwatches


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)

Revue Thommen Airspeed


----------



## Marlsgee (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)

Aevig Corvid / STP1-11 26 Jewel Automatic Movement


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Calculating our next move...












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Over 5 ounces of Invicta Quartz.
Invicta 48mm Heavy by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Karlskrona Mod


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Using Jays and Kays adapters with a generic gray NATO.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Regurgitated pic. Flickr is getting fat. Tonight and probably tomorrow.
Casio MDV-106 9-03-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I can't believe that I wait so long to get a Bambino


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sinning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Flightmaster


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

ZM-73 said:


> Seiko Flightmaster
> 
> View attachment 13501819
> 
> ...


Great lume shot! :-!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Monday morning business like.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

ZM-73 said:


> Seiko Flightmaster
> 
> View attachment 13501819
> 
> ...


What strap is it? Hadley Roma Cordura?

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> What strap is it? Hadley Roma Cordura?
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Not quite, it's actually a band from .........s. I wanted to get an idea of how a canvas strap would look on the watch. It does look good though, but stiff at the lug ends. A little forced curling helps. Will do doubt get a better strap eventually.

For some reason I can't type Ali.....s or insert a link. Here is the title of the page anyway: Excellent blue 20mm 21mm 22mm composite fiber canvas watchband orange ine inside leather Men straps for pilots climbing sports.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

ZM-73 said:


> Not quite, it's actually a band from .........s. I wanted to get an idea of how a canvas strap would look on the watch. It does look good though, but stiff at the lug ends. A little forced curling helps. Will do doubt get a better strap eventually.
> 
> For some reason I can't type Ali.....s or insert a link. Here is the title of the page anyway: Excellent blue 20mm 21mm 22mm composite fiber canvas watchband orange ine inside leather Men straps for pilots climbing sports.


Don't worry, I bought many times from that page. Will take a look at this strap. Thanks for the info!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Don't worry, I bought many times from that page. Will take a look at this strap. Thanks for the info!
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


By the way The length of the strap is 74mm (excluding buckle) x 112mm.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

ZM-73 said:


> By the way The length of the strap is 74mm (excluding buckle) x 112mm.


Ouch!!! That's too short for my wrist. My shortest is 115/75mm and I barely have enough tail to put through second keeper. Ideal for me is 120/80mm.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Some color on an otherwise dreary rainy day.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Back to Aevig Corvid


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

BP today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Ouch!!! That's too short for my wrist. My shortest is 115/75mm and I barely have enough tail to put through second keeper. Ideal for me is 120/80mm.
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


My wrist is about 7¼ inch and the strap just fits.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

ZM-73 said:


> My wrist is about 7¼ inch and the strap just fits.
> View attachment 13503333


My wrist is 7.5 inch, so definitely too short for me.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

This has become my favorite 'grab n go' watch.










Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Digital. Not G-Shock. 
Armitron Monday. On an 18MM Red leather strap that tapers down to 15MM underneath.

Armitron Digital 9-24-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

G-Shock and shed mountain ale









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

kinglee said:


> This has become my favorite 'grab n go' watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, hows the lume on that watch? |>


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

kinglee said:


> This has become my favorite 'grab n go' watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually like divers, but love that dial.... How is the lume?

What model is it also?

Thanks

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tee44 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

May not be considered appropriate but I think it works with a suit?

Yes. I'm a risk taker.












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

@boatswainwatches


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I am enjoying this Seiko at the moment.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241430







​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

jmseiko said:


> Usually like divers, but love that dial.... How is the lume?
> 
> What model is it also?
> 
> ...


Lume is just okay. If I wake up I can see the hand position.

Here is the spec sheet from Kohl's.










Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hammy Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Seiko SARX055


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again for 3rd day in a row.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

The kind of Invicta that I like









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex Expedition Digital on one piece leather from Wal-Mart

Timex Expedition Digital on leather Nato. by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Exploring today 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

4 days in a row


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

$14 beater.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This baby! 121.00 of bronze!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

I thought I posted here.... I guess not...


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

From earlier today.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

A splash of red today...












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Emperor 










@boatswainwatches


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Damienpl7 (Sep 9, 2018)

Diver date


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Kentex Landman


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Office adventures 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Eterna Heritage 1948

Some of these were so discounted (like this one) that they definitely fall into the affordable...









View attachment 13508137


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

SKX









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

At a conference today. Apparently I've chosen a seat directly under an artificial sun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puzzle Media (Sep 26, 2018)

My first post to the forum, and first automatic. Seiko SNXS79K on cheap ebay strap. I have another strap in the post from Martuleather.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Welcome on board, nice catch


----------



## Ron_Trousers (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm really enjoying my latest acquisition........









(.....and apparently, 8 out of 10 cats recommend it too! )

ron


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Seems that lately I have been talking a lot about Kinetic watches, so I thought it was about time it got worn in the week as it normally is a weekend watch, don't know why? It just is :-!


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Too busy to post yesterday, back to Aevig Corvid today.


----------



## JustAWatchFan (Apr 22, 2018)

This


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the XLs.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Monster Wed by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Edifice









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Recycled pic.
Casio AEQ-100 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 Domed


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Newly arrived GA-800.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L







​


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Emperor for work again closing up on the end of its test drive










@boatswainwatches


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Post colonoscopy watch... 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175 again today.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Still this? Yes


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Iron Suit by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrookTrout304 (May 12, 2018)

Came in the other day. Really cool watch for the price.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Gruppo on Gunny


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

For a change









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Recycled pic but it's TIMEX Thursday!

My second favorite Expedition on Bond NATO 8-30-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

DJR


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I hope everyone had a great Thursday!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

ECO-GMT


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

38mm Easy Reader by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wrapping up the Emperor review 


















@boatswainwatches


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I love the lighting by the water cooler.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

6309-8890 from Sept of 1983.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Easy Friday 
Easy Reader by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Broke out the Stargate on this beautiful Indian summer's day.


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Fossil for Friday. Love this watch for looks and readability. Will be one of maybe 5 that will never be gotten rid of.

Fossil Grey dial by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

Aevig


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Last day with the Emperor 



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Friday









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

sal4 said:


> Citizen Calibre 2100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love mine, too.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Mackinaw F0110000303 for Saturday







​


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

This one arrived this morning. Looks great IMO, has a bunch of really useful features and the most comfortable bracelet I've ever used. Don't think I'll take it off.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival Solar Tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Seiko SNZG15J1









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I feel similar about this watch as the Fossil yesterday.

Sthurling Original 9-29-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New pickup









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Stuhrling sceleton









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Haven't worn this in months. It is the older Miyota version. Keeps great time.










Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

On a Martu bund to keep the crown off my wrist.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Aevig Corvid


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Scout F0110000334







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Almost 1am. Just home from my daughter's wedding.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Stag Tyo 3 eye chronograph


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fall Colors are beautiful this Morning!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

There's not many of them in my hoard - lefties, that is.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

ChiefJr said:


> Almost 1am. Just home from my daughter's wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

My almost perfect Presage for Today ...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

Hope you like it ..


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ball Marvelight









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Two Seiko watches at the moment.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto Titanium...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

A Casio MRW-200 for grown ups. Looks much better on my nearly 8 inch wrist.
MRW-210H

Casio MRW-210H on black silicon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

A Casio MRW-200 for grown ups. Looks much better on my nearly 8 inch wrist.
MRW-210H

Casio MRW-210H on black silicon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Sunny skx




















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes&#8230; I'm ready for the 1st :-d


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

1977


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hammy,,,









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Gym watch


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Recently got a thing for blue hints in dials/hands... Wearing this Citizen NH7490-55E. Excellent quality and comfort for the money.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Navi today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SNP497









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Eco Drive for Today

Citizen EcoDrive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Need to adjust the date.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Well this.....

Amphibia Blue Perlon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Feeling digital today.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

Trying to get some work done. But so distracted. SRPA81


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Seiko Astron









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Aevig Corvid


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Easy Reader by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

MDT IT said:


> View attachment 13522175


Don't make me buy one...... :-(

Today:


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

still brightz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251







​


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

This watch has been a rather troublesome purchase. It was my first bought brand new Eco-Drive. The second hand skip started less than a year in, so it was sent to Citizen for repair. After being gone for about 8 weeks it returned and has been worn sparingly. I had my JSAR on because of the anticipated high-risk work that would undertaken. At the last moment before leaving I switched to this Nighthawk. It survived many impacts, being shocked with live auto plug wires, minor scratches, rain, dust, and two showers. All in a days work. I obviously made it too. It was running six seconds fast this morning, and is still running six seconds fast. This watch isn't a G-Shock, but I am tired of not wearing it because of worrying about messing it up. The hell with it, watches are meant to be worn. This one is no different. Loving it!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Parnis









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pegasus Mercurio


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1 professional on leather strap today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fossil Panda by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

This watch did nothing for me on rubber, it did nothing for me on black Zulus, orange Zulus, or black & orange Zulus, but on a rattly, second-hand Orient bracelet it's perfect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Gold and white Bambino today.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I think this is my favorite Eco-Drive watch, so I am still enjoying it.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Parnis sub









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex because after all it IS Tuesday....

Blue Expedition on C&B Orange NATO by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Deep Blue Master 1000. I've bought a couple other watches used, but this is my first new purchase. Swapped black nato with Barton strap to add some color.









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Monster..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Night switch to Lew and Huey Orthos ii mod...









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)

Modded Fossil Del Ray


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Timekeeping is very erratic with this watch. One of my goals in wearing it this week is to try to establish a baseline so I can take another stab at regulating it. Not so easy when I can't get consistent numbers out of it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Aevig Corvid


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ron_Trousers (Sep 14, 2018)

40 quid and only one hand? :-|









....should have gone to specsavers! o|


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Bagelsport Nautilus









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Masterpiece









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I bought this one in the last round of eBay 15% off and I got it today. I have had my share of meh watches, but this one is WOW and WOW.


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Shark Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Steinhart Ocean 1


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

37mm Sandoz on a new strap!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1







​


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

"turtle" ...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons diver


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)

Omega 166.1108 Deville / Omega 1108 21 Jewel Automatic Movement


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

My EDC - Seiko SNZG15J1 and hospital tag. Can't rotate my watches for couple of days until I come home...









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The clasp on this invariably tries to bite me when I put it on.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven loves...


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Wearing my Steinhart again this afternoon in my current time zone.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It's a day that begins with a T. Regurgitated pic again.
Cream Timex on Orange Silicon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

MM300









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## genht (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ventus Mori M4 for now.

Happy Friday


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CASIO Gulfman ...


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

not my greatest photograph


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

Braun aw22 
A design classic
A Bridgestone tires promotional model, as I'm a car nut I couldn't resist.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

PADI


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Weekend R Check!

Ready4Weekend by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

No surprise here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Orient Bambino. I really think pictures don't do justice for this watch.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-1







​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Mercer Brigadier









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Timex Marlin Automatic w/Miyota 8215 hand-winding non-hacking mvmt. 
I was skeptical at first but it is growing on me.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Some color for the last work day of the week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

It's Fricken Friday!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Casio Royale










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Fossil Semi turtle Pepsi by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

As I suffer through a tremendous sinus headache, I'm currently dual-wristing a pair of cheerful orange watches to brighten my mood, the Prometheus Baiji and the marvelously hideous Stührling "Original" Tuskegee Airman which I bought back when I had no idea how enormous a 46mm watch would wear on my wrist.


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It may be called the Ice Monster but it's a whole lot better looking than any ice I've ever seen.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Bambino again


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Just arrived this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

Double post, sorry. Please delete.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

New in today and straight on the wrist, I've been looking for a Kinetic Auto Relay for a while and got this beauty for a great price.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Seiko009 and worn & wound sage strap









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Wearing my newest purchase and absolutely loving it. Also my only Swiss watch, and my only non-microbrand watch


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The first thing I found at a Pawnshop.

Aviator Quartz Chrono by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MHD SQ1


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Orient Mako 10-07-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

View attachment 13539109


Consort Homage (Because the Mem-Sahib does not like the black dial on the Cadisen Homage :-s)


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

Today I'm wearing the *Rotary LS03053/05* - or the "Mocktail Time" as I lamely christened it!

Yes, it has a seconds sub-dial which the Cocktail Time doesn't, and a horrible-font "12", and diamantes/rhinestones, so isn't a very precise knockoff...but perhaps better made than current Chinese Mocktail Times with QC issues? (Have to do some reading and play catch-up on the latest on that topic)!

I don't have any Dark Blue dial watches, so it's something different. As with another Rotary I have with a Crystal stone bezel surround, it has a clear "lacquer" over the gems, which is a good thing. Stops you worrying about stones falling out.

The leather strap is cheap and isn't the best of the best, but feels nice on the wrist - the dreaded Seiko Alpinist SARB017's strap wasn't comfortable at all - swapped that one pretty quickly!

Bought this Rotary about two months ago for under £15 from Argos (OOS now) and bought a few as gifts - mentioned here

Dull, rainy and windy in Glasgow so the torch function is on, on my phone. The "gold" is more Rose Gold than the photo suggests.


----------



## baddarryl (Aug 2, 2014)

Traded a ladies Modavo that no one wanted for this yesterday!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This for the month of Horror! On a Seiko rubber strap that I purchased for my Srp583 and never used until now, as I bought the srp311 without a strap or bracelet!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Vintage seiko 7002 with orange ploprof style hands. grey/silver dot insert, silver DW and blushark seatbelt NATO.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hammy Sunday 
Hammy Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

It is going to be a tough game for the Seahawks today.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Bambino


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Switched over to my Victorinox chronograph to go walking. It has a thicker sapphire crystal than my INOX, SUN023, and JSAR. It was purchased about a year ago for less than $100 USD. I think this deserves to be worn more often.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Eco Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## thomasmorgan (Dec 27, 2017)

Ticino Depthmaster. Got this a few days ago and am in love.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

Vintage Soviet 3133.


----------



## jboban (Oct 6, 2018)

Wonderful Seiko SNZF17, "Sea Urchin."


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Crosswind










Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Desk divin'


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Unmatched comfort with TiNato.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New pickup Grand Seiko SBGX117 no date diver.. Man is this piece hot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron_Trousers (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Got this from a fellow WIS local to me...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

After work change to the A-13A. Took the photo this morning, already knowing I'd be wearing it tonight.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Sorry about the recycled pic.
Casio MDV-106 on NATO by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hammy Monday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled AT8124-91L







​


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Baby Ice Monster


----------



## djveroff (Jul 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Loving the new arrival SBGX117









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Continuing my journey through rarely-worn watches with this Blue Mako today (which doesn't look so blue in this photo). When I last tested it a few weeks ago, it died quickly, but it's running fine this morning for some reason.









Edit: just noticed the date is off by 10. :-(


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hammy Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Saw this on the Page and Cooper site and BAM! I knew I had to have one if at all possible. Managed to snag the last one that they'd got.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Timex Tuesday!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still with the Shogun.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Tropic GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

A light, little, and simple watch....Bertucci DX3 Field. Decided to go with a camo strap, I think it fits quite well.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

nordland_nl said:


> View attachment 13544337
> View attachment 13544341
> View attachment 13544343
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This today though the date is WAY wrong.

Cream Timex Orange Silicon 8-28 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This today though the date is WAY wrong.

Cream Timex Orange Silicon 8-28 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale Root Beer on leather


----------



## baddarryl (Aug 2, 2014)

Seiko SNE109 recently traded for. Love!


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Alarm Chronograph 241280







​


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Technically still Tuesday so here we go:


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

HKEd 1963:


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back here again today as it's time to regulate.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1P









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

While I love this watch, I did have to force myself to take off the Shogun this week.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snorkel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Bambino


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Bagpuss007 (Feb 23, 2016)

Today my new Parnis with sterile sandwich dial, fitted with Aisia made 6497 movment and display back. A nice watch for little money! and the first that I have bought direct. And arived very fast from China


----------



## blackcoffee (Oct 5, 2018)

My Seiko 5.


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Brigadier - on the black strap today









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday🐫


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

BB on a nato today


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Waterbury Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Small Seconds Wednesday
Timex Chrono 10-10-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Working out on the old school stair stepper..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mesmerizing blue

The [discontinued] Orient 2EV, Day Date homage









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

BR01-93 and a deluxe Cape Cod









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Certina DS2 Precidrive:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Starfish on Kenji by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The Mako had me pulling my hair out, so I've switched it out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle  on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Still this


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Rocking the Fossil hybrid on tan today.









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thursday. Mr. Hamilton Khaki King on the wrist.:-!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Stag Tyo


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

when tidying a drawer today I found a watch I was not wearing for years - as the year dial on the left ended 2011...
Have set it to '0' now.






​


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Brand new Red Star Solo. I got it about 2 hours ago, but who can be sure exactly with only one hand?









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcher (Nov 26, 2017)

It's my Birthday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Happy Birthday, nice watch also! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Jcher said:


> It's my Birthday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday and all the best!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241724.1







​


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Dual wristing this pair to charge them, my perennial around-the-house Swatch Sistem Fudge (yes, I know the date's off) and a Blue Mako with curiously short power reserve:


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: torodilusso


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

3rd watch today... Late night Landeron


----------



## BrandNewisTheWaytoGo (Oct 12, 2018)

Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Classique Large with small seconds on a Casa Fagliano strap with my family crest engraved on the back


----------



## BrandNewisTheWaytoGo (Oct 12, 2018)

medic1 said:


> 3rd watch today... Late night Landeron
> 
> View attachment 13552547


Looks strikingly similar to the Memovox/Polaris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

Kemmner Navy Ltd.. First time wearing out of the box with black leather


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Friday WUS/WIS!

Friday Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Almost went with the Airman today, but the hurricane/tropical storm/whatever knocked the power out last night so I couldn't see well enough to set the time. So for today it's still the Hamilton.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nirado (Sep 10, 2018)

This beautiful piece of automatic wonder.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBGX117 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ending the work week with the same one that's been on my wrist for the last 3 days.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

From day to day...my EDC Seiko SNZG15J1









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Wearing the Tisell B-dial B-Uhr to start the day.


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Something basic today - the 2CAN Pro-Chrono. Maybe a little Portuguese inspired...






​


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Eco Drive

Elegant 'dressy' Eco Drive 10-12-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## dqsuyen2 (May 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

SARB033 on a WatchGecko suede strap...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

One of a kind Aevig, smoking Potlatch from Seattle Pipe Club.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

"Grand" Citizen









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Super Avenger today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

...and as usual... wrong date.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E







​


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SNP497 with stainless shroud mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Saturday morning's watch is the A-13A:


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Cool Saturday morning walking the Sheltie...


----------



## FSTRN (Nov 19, 2017)

Long weekend in the field...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Adina


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Neptune








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

My weekend yardwork/grab-and-go watch:


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Karlskrona Midnattssol today. 
Paints of autumn.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

ZM-73 said:


> Adina
> ...


Oh, that's a beautiful one. Didn't know that. b-)



chillsand said:


> Neptune
> ...


So lovely! The black is on my list. |>

--

My Gavox Roads Icefields Parkway this afternoon:









Have a great weekend everyone!
Bernd


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Icycles by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Ice Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Simple Solar Satisfaction.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

So good had to post another on the road 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Bambino


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

This just happened...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

#SeikoSaturday

Seiko 5 SNK 607 I believe by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

New arrival from this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4302







​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Wearing my Nighthawk at the moment. Such a good looking watch.


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Oh, that's a beautiful one. Didn't know that. b-)]
> 
> Thanks. Adina makes very good watches. Seem to be rare on WUS.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

San Martin Pilot, 42mm, bronze case.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SUN021


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Enough Seikos :-d


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

MuckyMark said:


>


Nice watch and pic!

I really miss the second generation Seiko Monster line :-(


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The one on the left. No stinkin' second hand to flop around.
18-20-20 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Enough Seikos :-d


Never!!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

househalfman said:


>


Dig the strap. Nice combo. 

Mine's landing tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Dig the strap. Nice combo.
> 
> Mine's landing tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Which one did you get?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

MikeyT said:


>


 Great pick! I've J version and I love it. It's my favorite EDC! Here few pics with different straps:









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

househalfman said:


> Nice! Which one did you get?


I got three. The same one you got plus the Laguna Sand 12hr bezel and the grey fixed bezel.

As things stand, it looks like only the ballistic green will be staying though....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> I got three. The same one you got plus the Laguna Sand 12hr bezel and the grey fixed bezel.
> 
> As things stand, it looks like only the ballistic green will be staying though....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn! Didn't you get 3 Makos as well? LOL. I think the mute great is pretty nice too!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

househalfman said:


> Damn! Didn't you get 3 Makos as well? LOL. I think the mute great is pretty nice too!


Yep. 3 Makos alright. . Can't keep 'em all! I'll make a final decision after I see them in the metal. Perhaps my mind will be swayed... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Glycine Airman GMT GL0150







​


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Glycine Airman GMT GL0150
> 
> View attachment 13560509
> ​


I like that watch band..... |>

Edit to add some late night Landeron Love.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

It was the Airman all weekend, but a new workweek brings the return of the Hamilton.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Bertooch' on a rainy morning.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Some watches I just never get tired of and this is one of them.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Happy Monday with my GS SBGX117









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

New Bambino









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Phoibos in blue









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

On the bracelet today...


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Wearing my dress watch today


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Actually two watches on at the moment. A Victorinox and a Seiko.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Checking out 3 new Nodus Contrail arrivals.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Invicta Pro Diver Quartz by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Keeping track of how long my eggs have been boiling, you definitely need a Chronoscope for that









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B






​


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNAD41


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

This beaut accompanying me today 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Second day


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A Tissot from my early period.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

On a stealth cincy nato...


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

A day that begins with a T. Timex Tuesday.
Which started BADLY but has since gotten better.

My second favorite Expedition on Bond NATO by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Bronze Invicta


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wearing the same watch for more than one day is a rarity for me. However, I am going to wear my Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B again tomorrow. Since I had found it to be anywhere from 6 to 10 seconds slow per day when just sitting in a watch box, I was curious how it would perform if I wore it consistently for a while. Since I set it last night, it has only lost 3 seconds, so far its best performance to date. I have a Hamilton Khaki Field H70555533 watch with the new H10 modified ETA movement that I can get to be spot on if I change the position of the case over several days when I'm not wearing it. The calibre 525 movement in this Alpina is much more glamorous than the H10 Hamilton movement, being highly decorated and having a uniquely shaped PVD rotor. I am really tickled at its performance and want to see how it holds up for a few days on the wrist.















​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## atl4s (Sep 2, 2016)

Arrived today. Yay!









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

After two weeks of resting, this beauty









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupera2005 (Jul 15, 2011)

Pam1392








Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Jury today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Still diving in my bed today 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova (Oct 15, 2018)

My Breitling


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Roue SSD3


----------



## igureta (Oct 28, 2012)

Mako ii









Enviado desde mi XT1700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Guanqin









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

This watch was on the wrist and took heavy pounding. Still ticks.....TICK< TICK<TICK.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

On my way to a whole day job interview tomorrow. I will wear my dress watch tomorrow, but today I have my travel companion.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Millesime Merveilleux in Burgundy today...


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Certina DS-1 Himalaya l.e.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Extremely readable. My FAVORITE Expedition.

My Favorite Expedition by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## genht (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## babermac (Apr 6, 2015)

I've been calling this The Shimmer, as it can be seen on the wrists of all five female leads in the film Annihilation as they journey into the paranormal phenomenon of same name. It is a Traser P5900 military field watch with tritium tubes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445







​


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Ball FR on epsom calfskin strap!










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Glacier Blue


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

6309-7040 original suwa dial not one of those crappy reproduction dials. Sadly Japan 7040 has all but completely faded along bottom.of dial

All original and amazing patina









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

As some of you may recall, I bought a Corgeut a few months ago that is a shameful copy of the Tudor Black Bay. I really liked and wanted the Black Bay but I knew from painful experience that a watch that looks good in pictures can fail to impress once in your own wrist. So I bought the Corgeut to "test drive" the Black Bay before dropping a chunk of change on a Tudor.

I ended up loving the Corgeut. So much so, in fact, that I was in no hurry to get the Tudor. Then last week I was sitting in court and another attorney complemented me on it and asked what it was. Ah, there it was, the dreaded "talk of shame". Suitably embarrassed, once I was back in the office I immediately ran to the internets to find myself an ETA-era Black Bay. Mission accomplished. It arrived Tuesday and today is its first full-day public outing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last day for this one before I leave tomorrow on a 3 day fishing trip.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My latest haul from the G Shock rabbit hole.


----------



## Ron_Trousers (Sep 14, 2018)

Strange but true.........

Apparently the East Is Red and it is about half-past 'Time For Rooster to Crow' (Or something like that!)


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Have a good day all!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Halios Seaforth abyss blue GMT










Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Certina DS-1 Himalaya


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Steve Warren (Jan 31, 2017)

Steinhart 39 mm OVM on a brown and khaki Barton Elite Silicon strap.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

COMPLETE lack of imagination, so repeat.
My Favorite Expedition by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Recyled picture, but still this:









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

SKXA35.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Special day today


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This for almost Friday









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lenvino Lecronos


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Same today as yesterday ... and the day before that ... and the day before that ...

Maybe I only need one watch?









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

On my way home


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baratynsky (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Shark Diver 42 Brass Agate Jade. 
SD42 RAGJ









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

On a Gunny....love this watch....


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I decided to put the "vintage" MN strap on a different watch, so today this guy's got new shoes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Again today 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Proof positive that I can get a digital watch to do my bidding without having to resort to atomic control or Bluetooth.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! 6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Spinnaker Fleuss Automatic


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

It's a Glycine Combat kind of day


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Orient Polaris









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roddo (Dec 14, 2017)

Terrible camera, terrible lightning, terrible picture but when I spotted my hour hand eclipse happening, I didn't have time to set up my tripod, etc.









Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300. It's a quartz, but with virtually the same movement as the Brietling Aerospace.







​


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Old school Wenger today!



















A little beat up. But, still a great watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Invicta 42mm 'Diver' by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

Click bezel (at least 120 clicks) Screw down back. But Push Pull Crown makes 200M EXTREMELY doubtful.
But I'll never test it anyway. Oh and Quartz as if that wasn't obvious....


----------



## Karlos_p (Apr 23, 2017)

I love my tisell!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

F71 Emperor









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lenvino Lecronos again.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Tisell "Hulk"


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nirado (Sep 10, 2018)

Pulling a cheap version of Schwarzkopf with a Swatch being the Swiss watch(instead of the Rolex) and the Seiko 5 instead of the Seiko SKX









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Ratty old beat up hand wind Timex. No quick date so it is wrong.
Needs a MUCH bigger crown!

Timex Hand Wind Saturday Wrist by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I thought this was lost. But digging for an 18mm strap I found it. I thought it was dead but wound it up and off it goes.
Komandorskie y'all.

Vostok Komandorskie by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Saturday, The Stuhrling Original, Devilray Tourbillon, Limited Edition, In Bronze.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Installing new outlets, and I got distracted by my watch. Shocking, I know!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This one today









My instagram: @watcher40


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Just showed up in the mail.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

My only Casio for now


----------



## grizzlebar (Oct 20, 2018)

Bertucci A-5P in blue. It is my go to watch when I get out to sea as its light, near bullet proof and has tritium illumination. Works for this Navy guy.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251







​


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Wearing my favorite Seiko for the rest of Saturday....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

this one was on earlier. 
has kept the wrist busy for most of the week

Saturday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Shark Diver 42 Brass Blue Jade. 
SD42 RBLJ

View attachment 13576803










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Timex Intelligent Quartz


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

First Citizen BN0151-17L, then shortly Orient ER2F004W tried on new brown leather strap with off-white stitching. What do you think about this combo?









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Glycine Airman Automatic World Timer. Very comfy at 42mm.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Trying to work off eating almost an entire large pizza the other night...by myself (sigh)









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

No. 4 Diver









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## clbryant1981 (Oct 12, 2018)

Leading worship at church this morning.


----------



## clbryant1981 (Oct 12, 2018)

Leading worship at church this morning.

View attachment 13577455


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Watching a little Discovery on TV today with this..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

My very cheap Chronograph - the result of a lucky Snipe bid of £11.75 on fleaBay :roll:

Regards
Jim


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..and now a lazy Sunday afternoon









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Maurice Lacroix today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sea king on geckota straight BoR









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My expensively looking $35.00 (after coupon) Benyar BY 5144. Even has lume.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Devil Diver 2018


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Seiko SSB- Series Mecha-Quartz Chronograph
This is my Sunny Day Chrono as it views best in bright light :-! The Lume is good too |>
Regards
Jim


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The metal G didn't want to move over but ultimately it had no choice in the matter.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

One of my Favorite watches, I wish I was responsible for the patina on it but I'm not, Kudos to Soh1982 for a great job!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Phoibos









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

2100 Titanium today









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My $35 Benyar Watch.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This here Armitron.
Armitron Digital on 18mm red leather exposed by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

New to me Oris on a cream/ blue NATO.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> View attachment 13577553
> 
> 
> My very cheap Chronograph - the result of a lucky Snipe bid of £11.75 on fleaBay :roll:
> ...


You are really lucky! 

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

SKX007


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Anonimo









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Tissot PRS516 Chronograph T100.417.11.031.00 in a black rally strap







​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SKX Bullet


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pan-Europ


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Wearing one of my favorite scores from the bargains threads, the Bulova A15 LE, modern reissue in homage to Bulova's unpurchased WWII prototype for the US Army Air Force:


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Not surprisingly this again today. I've got to maximize my ROI!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

All it needs is a polar bear stood on it (older U.K. members might just get that one) and it's good to go.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

SKX007


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Digital Baby!

Timex Digital Expedition on 18mm leather one piece by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My Benyar on my right hand and my newly arrived Amazon Prime Starking on my left. I am very impressed with Starking designs or (maybe homages??). Just showing my Starking as I have shown my Benyar.

The Starking looks like painted black case, faux leather strap, display back, minimalist design, gold roman numerals on 12 and 6, date on 4, black dial, and interesting hands,


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Sub Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Cadisen Nomos homage









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Glycine Airman for today. Really loving that blue dial gradation. Some might not, but I do.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Limited Edition Perpetual Chronograph AT4021-02L







​


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just came in today.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Panda time!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

First snow of the year this morning 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I almost wore my little Benrus bumper today, but it was buried in the watch box and I was running late.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Modded orient USA









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Bulova Curv









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Wednesday, Still Honeymooning With A New Arrival, The Alexander Olyn, A420 Chronograph. Powered By The Swiss ETA, Valjoux 7750.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Still this (too lazy to take new pic as weather is bad today)









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Orsa today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Tissot PRS516 Chronograph T100.417.11.031.00 on OEM bracelet







​


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Aeromatic 24hr Bullhead Regulateur


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Neptune








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Damasko DA37:


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Butler OOOI










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## virile (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcwilliams (Oct 25, 2018)

Décantheure Wine Watch (prototype)


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Less than $25 on Amazon. Affordable enough, I'd say, but I got this one for about $5.
Case looks like the Millennium Falcon!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This had crown guards and a cute little crown and a way different bezel. I changed case and bezel to get a big crown look.

Big Crown Komindirskie by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Recently delivered.......I may never take it off.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Casio Edifice....


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Don't have a G-Shock, but this 20y old Casio Twincept ABX-66 Databank is tough as nail. Dirty shirt for dirty work...









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Lobsterlicious!!!

WUS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Slim 43mm


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The AutoZilla is a big brute alright and is deserving of its name.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

sticky said:


> The AutoZilla is a big brute alright and is deserving of its name.
> 
> View attachment 13590355


Yeah, that's a true monster! 

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

ShaggyDog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch and nicer  

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## adam500 (Dec 15, 2011)

Just got this Victorinox. Really digging it.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I still can't believe that Citizen would lumber the Auto Zilla with such a horror of a strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Friday Guys!


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Tissot Powermatic 80 Titanium Black 
At 60+% off so it is affordable


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sticky said:


> I still can't believe that Citizen would lumber the Auto Zilla with such a horror of a strap.
> 
> View attachment 13590415


That's Citizen for you. The strap on the EcoZilla and Auto Zillas is notoriously awful to wear, stiff and very uncomfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I am indeed smitten by the looks of this watch. Do you not agree?

Fossil Grey dial by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Was wearing the Helson all day...









...until this landed. The Vertigo Pilot One.

















The strap is nasty. I will address that soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Archimede Pilot 42 HW

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sometimes you just have to wear a 90's digital









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

New arrival! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241688.1







​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nite Alpha









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Good weather make watch better 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

A present from my beautiful daughter






​


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great weekend guys 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Swiss Legend









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Starking black beauty steel.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Currently wearing the Certina DS2 Precidrive HAQ chrono:


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Recently delivered.......I may never take it off.
> 
> View attachment 13589159
> 
> View attachment 13589161


So what could make me take off my Glycine Airman GMT WorldTimer in black......well the blue one could. Arrived today from Discount Watch. Probably my favorite under $500 watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Weekend.. belongs to the Weekender

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

SKX007


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Look a Seiko (Quartz, with some of the worst hands EVER seen on a watch)

Seiko SUR-145 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

Me and my young man.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183







​


----------



## virile (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The other watch that came today.

Timex Waterbury Blue by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## 1stcrown (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Sawtooth today.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

B&M all day


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Wearing the Halios Tropik B at the moment.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

ZM-73 said:


> Seiko Sawtooth today.
> View attachment 13595159


Really cool looking!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Tissot









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Really cool looking!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. That Nazario Sauro is a great looking watch.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex T49905 Expedition Chrono 9-04-18 II by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

In keeping with S on a Sunday(small Seconds Monday)


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Found this little 34mm watch in a drawer. Didn't see it for at least 20-25 years. It was my watch back in 90s. Bought it new in Germany back in 1991, and it's still on original bracelet and it fits! Nice textured dial by the way. Looks ridiculously small by today's standards for a man's watch . Wipe it little bit, put new battery in, and it's working!





















Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Perlative Ceronometer









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Keeping it classy for Sunday evening









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Jeff10236 (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't have a picture for you all. It is 4:40am, and I'm up with insomnia (I have to get up in 30min anyway, so I gave up falling back asleep about an hour ago), so I don't currently have on any watch. I guess I'll report what I wore yesterday.

I spent most of the day wearing my new (had it just over a week) *Seiko Presage SRPB43 *(the current "Cocktail Time"). Later, when I got home and was cleaning and cooking and getting ready for the week, I switched to my *Seiko 5*.

I'm not sure what I'm wearing today, but I have to decide soon (I leave for work in about 90min). Probably my *Victorinox Maverick GS *(on a blue and gray NATO strap) since I had been lazy for a while and hadn't replaced the battery (and thus, haven't worn it) in almost 2 years (I replaced the battery yesterday). Otherwise, I'll go with the SRPB43 again (it is new and I really like it), my Orient Blue Ray (it is on a new brown NATO strap I just got and want to try out), or my Seiko Kinetic since I haven't worn it in about a week and I want to keep it charged.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff10236 (Apr 29, 2015)

So, I decided on the Victorinox


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Seiko SKX007


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## virile (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Landeron == which strap looks best?


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

medic1 said:


> Landeron == which strap looks best?
> 
> View attachment 13600025


All look good. But, 2 and 4 look the best.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bulova Accutron A-15


----------



## zeuspower (Dec 26, 2016)

Tough day in the office today, so what else.. A tough military
watch 









Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Almost the end of month


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

GS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jasonjs (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## babermac (Apr 6, 2015)

Nodus Contrail, coffee and sunshine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff10236 (Apr 29, 2015)

Brand new, came in the mail yesterday


----------



## 1stcrown (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

New arrival.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Sthurling Original Orange and Blue Automatic by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

Orange dial. The light blue hands and indices were not an inspired choice. But as an automatic it is running very close to perfect.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369







​


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

MK









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Skx009 with aftermarket bezel insert.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Sea Ram


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Spent last night and today making a haunted house for all the little munchkins. I could not resist a few wrist shots. Have a happy Halloween!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Bum... Bum... Baa!!

Dark Shadows theme playing in the background...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Probably will change tomorrow


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Halloween today, and the spookiest watch I could think of was a skeleton, the Xiaomi CIGA Design:


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Movado Fiero









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Came today afternoon. Just now resized the bracelet. Seiko SSB031 Mecha-quartz, called 'Seiko Speedmaster', or 'poor man's Speedmaster'.









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Spinnaker Fleuss









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeff10236 (Apr 29, 2015)

Today:


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Never considered spooky. No little kids around here. 
Just another Wednesday to me.
Waterbury Wednesday

Timex Waterbury Blue by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.. waiting hangerly for the homade chili to be done.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Never considered spooky. No little kids around here.
> Just another Wednesday to me.
> Waterbury Wednesday
> 
> Timex Waterbury Blue by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


It looks like the numbers are slightly raised, is that true? I like the look of of that one!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stcrown (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L on Citizen OEM bracelet






​


----------



## Dinsdale1969 (Oct 28, 2018)

Thoughts?, I think the World Of it!


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Fossil Breaker.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

2013 f72 ST5, black dialed version, modern sized (39mm) watch with vintage styling and powered by a vintage Sea-Gull ST5 movement:


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Maranez


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Nodus Trieste


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Glycine Airman D12

Have a happy Thursday


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Recently arrived, first day on the wrist:









Chow,

Alan


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

No wrist shot because it was still fresh out of the box and the bracelet was unsized.


----------



## rodolfoscl (Jun 20, 2017)

Some moon exploration in the pony Car









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Khaki King Scuba on Bond









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Felice Festa di Tutti i Santi!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Vintage Seiko 6309-8239 automatic, on an oak tanned leather nato strap. Inherited from my grandpa.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I can neither confirm nor deny that the Waterbury has raised numbers. Some ways it looks like it but other ways not.

Wearing this one for Timex Thursday

My Favorite Expedition by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Seiko SSB031. Past midnight. Must go to sleep now 









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Citizen Eco Drive World Time AT

Dia de Muertos by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 1stcrown (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241619







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Arado Spirit


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Helson Brass Shark Diver 42 Blue Jade stone dial on a blue Helm canvas strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

One day trip to Pecs, Hungary. Arcad-Mall, knifes shop. Orient ER2F004W.















Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SNP497 on Nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Chunky Tissot PRS 516 with a Valjoux inside. Gotta love the wobble.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

After talking King Seiko yesterday, I almost wore my 5625-7000 today, but when I woke up it looked like it might storm, so back in the watchbox it went.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

Seiko Sarx033


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Wearing the A-13A right now:


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This baby...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

My "Polar" GMT


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Vintage Chronograph Diver 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

It is an SBDC051 kind of day


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Bulova








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

I'm in a Recraft mood today.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Apr 29, 2015)

Blue Ray on leather NATO


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Fossil Friday. And shortly after I hit post I'll be going to bed.

Fossil Breaker by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## virile (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## clbryant1981 (Oct 12, 2018)

Love that recraft. I've had my eye on it....and about 3 other watches. Trying to make my mind up. Going shopping tomorrow.



larand said:


> I'm in a Recraft mood today.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Seiko SSB031









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

The Elysee Regulateur today


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

One these guys.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Saturday Scorpene:









Chow,

Alan


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

£30 watch, £3.60 strap. Love it.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Ordered this when the DST was changed so this influenced me into getting the MB6 version.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Changed to this for hanging out in the backyard...









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Thomas (Apr 10, 2018)

What strap is that?


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Starking Black Beauty, back in its original strap.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Fall colors.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Spinnaker


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Roadking1102 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful capture !


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This here Seiko SUR145 that absolutely NEEDS more visible hands no matter how elegant it looks.

Seiko SUR-145 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

World Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 1stcrown (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

1st post, my 1st mech watch wife got me for wedding gift and started my obsession


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e







​


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

Deep blue master 1000 2.5









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Prospex Sky


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive BN0151-17L with few furry family members









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Skin Diver, have a great Sunday guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex T49905 Expedition Chrono 9-04-18 II by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Redout 35th anniversary g shock this morning









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Dan Henry 1970 44mm


----------



## oki.piovera (Nov 4, 2018)

Jeff10236 said:


> Today:


Great dial and indices.. 

Sent from my SM-J700M using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

TWSteel









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## virile (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Currently wearing the Casio MDV-106, a brilliant watch for its very low price.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Change of strap.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Diving thru the woods today with the pooch.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Seiko SNXS 77K


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

And a change. To a Sthurling Original Automatic that hacks and hand winds and runs pretty freaking accurate.

Sthurling Original Orange and Blue Automatic by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

First Sunday of November


----------



## Jeff10236 (Apr 29, 2015)

Seiko Kinetic (and in the spirit of a rechargeable electric powered watch, I tried to get the Chargepoint charger in the photo, from which I was charging my Honda Clarity)


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Some vintage vibe this week with my longines conquest heritage

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

SRP513


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> SRP513


6









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

GS on toxic nato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nirado (Sep 10, 2018)

Seiko 5 with fits nicely with everything









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

A nasty, balmy November day. If it's going to rain all day, the weather could at least have the common decency to be cold enough for me to wear a raincoat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Flicker said:


> Seiko Sarx033
> 
> View attachment 13608573


Looks nice on a leather strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Spinnaker


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Been having a hard time getting this off the wrist. I think I finally get why people wear these full time









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

thecuborican said:


> 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too much? I wasn't aware that I have posted it 6 times. Thought it was 3-4. Sorry...

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dukeblue (Sep 22, 2015)

Perfect for fall! Been a member for 3 years and bought many but this is my first participation and post! I’m excited about sharing what I’ve acquired in this hobby!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Monster Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Too much? I wasn't aware that I have posted it 6 times. Thought it was 3-4. Sorry...


I fail to see a problem. You posted it in appropriate threads.



Dukeblue said:


> Perfect for fall! Been a member for 3 years and bought many but this is my first participation and post! I'm excited about sharing what I've acquired in this hobby!


Welcome to the conversation! 

SNK809 this morning:









A rare-for-me vertical dial shot. I like how that turned out. Maybe I'll snap shots like this more often.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Guanqin









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> I fail to see a problem. You posted it in appropriate threads.
> 
> Thanks for support. I have posted it in one wrong thread (Quartz watches...) but I apologised and deleted the post. As for other posts go, I now I didn't make any mistake, I got watch today, I'm wearing it today, etc, but I'm to tired and I have no will to discuss with anyone about such minor, stupid things. If he feels better now, so be it. I can handle it.
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Casio MDV106 Marlin by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff10236 (Apr 29, 2015)

I love this Seiko


----------



## Jeff10236 (Apr 29, 2015)

It would help if I actually posted the pic


----------



## 1stcrown (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## k-man84 (Jan 16, 2010)

Makara fresh in today


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

DAGAZ Thunderbolt #JakeB


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

No surprises










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MHD on a new seatbelt NATO


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Newly Acquired Pro Trek








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Again today


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Seiko


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Monster









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

guanqin


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This baby!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Seiko love









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hard choices today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## 1stcrown (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Field H70555533







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeff10236 (Apr 29, 2015)

Today was my first day wearing my champagne Orient Bambino Small Seconds...


----------



## virile (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Changed shoes. From metal to NATO...








Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Marloe Lomond Chronoscope.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

And the beat goes on...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Spinnaker


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## blackcoffee (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Second change today: from black/gray NATO, to Vintage Bond NATO.








Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175 today.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Just came in... Boldr Odyssey.
Am in love... again!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

First generation Orange Monster.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

++


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Oris Classic Date 42mm, which I will take off as soon as I can get home and wear the new Seiko that is waiting for me!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 🐪🐫 Wednesday.

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba:-!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Apr 29, 2015)

Orient Bambino Small Seconds


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102







​


----------



## blackcoffee (Oct 5, 2018)

SEIKO SARB033


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 7C43-600A SQ PROFESSIONAL 2OOM - 1986


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNDA83P1


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Skx








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Tudor BB


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Aevig Balaur Super Compressor. In case the office suddenly ends up 300m underwater.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

My new Seiko SRPB71, courtesy of Massdrop:


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Same as yesterday, but on different strap.








Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1P on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas Harbormaster Gennaker.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Apologies Folks. I swim in the shallow end of the pool.
My second favorite Expedition on Bond NATO by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I can't believe how much I've grown to like this one! 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

A second day with my new Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102. It has not gained or lost a single second in the past 24 hours, so I am very pleased with the accuracy of this automatic movement. I was not fond of the non-tapering bracelet, though, so I changed it out for a brown watch strap that I already had. After I put it on, I noticed that the color of the strap matches the color of the number 24 on the watch.






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

This beast is still on my wrist. If I manage to destroy it then obviously I'm probably dead.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

6309-7040 1985


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Fannum, Ghost Rider Edition.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Glashütte Spezimatic 26J (c. 1976)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

After a week of being rainy and hot, I was glad to wake up this morning to find it rainy and cold. At least now I can wear a raincoat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Seiko SKZ249 "White Starfish" aka ("White Shuriken") on my commute










I prefer the Shuriken nickname because 1) the Starfish name was used in the 7002 and AGS diver design that was followed by the SKX171, and 2) I think Shuriken was printed onto Asia exclusive boxes just as Monster was, one of a few instances Seiko officially acknowledged/adopted a nickname.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

First snow this winter, and a Luminox Sea Turtle Giant


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Latest recruit to the G Shock club.


----------



## sozdemir17 (Nov 8, 2018)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Marcelo Cantu (Apr 18, 2017)

Elysee


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Second strap change on my newly-acquired Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102. I didn't like the non-tapering bracelet. I put on a brown leather strap that I had, but it still didn't seem just right. Then I remembered a Citizen faux alligator strap that came on a titanium perpetual calendar watch. Some of these Glycines come with alligator pattern straps, so it looks right to me.






​


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After 3 days this is averaging +2.5 s/d. Only 1 of the 6 overpriced 6r15's I've owned or had have performed like this.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

White Kontiki. I really need to buy a black or grey watch. Black Friday can't come soon enough.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

My new Cadisen C1030...as I wrote somewhere else, I have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

On the Left wrist:









And on the Right wrist:


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Seiko SSC015P1. Knew it was going to be a rough day.


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Deleted, not sure what's going on with the double posting.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Ipse said:


> My new Cadisen C1030...as I wrote somewhere else, I have mixed feelings about it.


Nice, big with decorated movement.... but then so is this....


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

ofted42 said:


> Deleted, not sure what's going on with the double posting.


I think when you get that message and you think it didn't post, just assume it did...that's what is helping me


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

cel4145 said:


> My new Seiko SRPB71, courtesy of Massdrop:
> 
> When did it arrive? Is this the most recent one?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

glen8ak said:


> When did it arrive? Is this the most recent one?


Yes, I just got it from Massdrop this past Wednesday.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mthegodfather3883 (Oct 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-1







​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good early Saturday morning members. Halios Abyss Blue for now.


----------



## Jdean1974 (Nov 10, 2018)

My 1967 Early Dial Grand Seiko


----------



## markm27 (Oct 30, 2018)

Fatboi_ET said:


> View attachment 13610857
> 
> 
> View attachment 13610859
> ...


Never heard of Helson before. That looks really nice, what can you tell me about it?

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## markm27 (Oct 30, 2018)

Adorning my wrist today, Seaforth 3 on rubber









Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

markm27 said:


> Never heard of Helson before. That looks really nice, what can you tell me about it?
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


Helson is a well established microbrand out of Hong Kong. 
Fantastic quality. Excellent value for money. I must say that I adore my stone dials Shark Divers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GST-W130C


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Snowy morning 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Late afternoon and watching news with my new EDC, Seiko SRP513K1.








Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My Most Affordable under $17.00 Winner. Mine actually autowinds so far and has not stopped. It seems a bit fast. It looks fantastic closeup (but not under magnification), but with plastic strap. There is a nice pattern to the black that did not come out in the picture that makes the watch stunning. Fully hand and automatic wind. My favorite under $20 watch so far .


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi. Pizza time.









Got to keep that fire hot.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mako USA









Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Citizaner (Feb 11, 2013)

I was in the city today and I had forgotten to wear a watch. After the 4th time I checked the time only to remember I had not brought a watch I had enough. I was passing the Swatch emporium and saw this. Not bad for the price as well as great legibility. The second hand hits all the indices as well.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 4 just because.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Seiko Saturday (even if just quartz)
Seiko SUR-145 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317 on a Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Adina on Armistice Day.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Red Seiko Sunday


----------



## mattjames84 (Jul 2, 2015)

18k/ss ocean ghost


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This Sthurling. But I'm thinking of making the hands a bit more visible.

Sthurling Original Orange and Blue Automatic by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Seiko SRP513K1









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

This one's _kind of _embarassing, but here its is


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I switched my new Seiko SRPB71 (formerly the SARY57 model) to a Seiko leather band, and I am much happier with how it looks. I think this watch would have been better with 20mm for a bracelet instead of 22mm width. The bracelet tended to overpower the look of the dial on the watch (case width is 41mm).


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Diving thru the woods again with the pooch.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hamilton Pilot Pioneer


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## coffee a go go (Feb 27, 2013)

Rocking the Narwahl #124...It makes my whites whiter, my colors brighter, more muscular, and my feet don't stink when Im wearing it. Wanna buy it?


----------



## coffee a go go (Feb 27, 2013)

Rocking the Narwahl #124...It makes my whites whiter, my colors brighter, more muscular, and my feet don't stink when Im wearing it. Wanna buy it?
View attachment 13633251


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Bulova 96B231.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445







​


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Seiko Sunday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sterile Coreguet bronze BB on Watchgecko leather


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Seiko Presage SRPC45J1 limited edition 337/350


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Back on its stock strap.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuspower (Dec 26, 2016)

My all new Dan Henry 1970 at 40mm and a mesh bracelet :


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Great shots. You captured that beautiful dial very admirably.



ConvicTech said:


> Seiko Presage SRPC45J1 limited edition 337/350
> 
> View attachment 13633791
> 
> ...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko 5


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Started with SSB031 with today received Barton's Quick release leather strap.








Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great week guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Seiko Transocean SBDC047. Feeling a little blue today.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one again even though I keep telling myself I need to sell it since it rarely gets worn anymore.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

ZM-73 said:


> Seiko 5
> View attachment 13633991


First time I see that one. Doesn't look bad at all!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Monday mash-up.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> First time I see that one. Doesn't look bad at all!
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's a good watch. You don't see many around. This model came in several other colour schemes.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Starting the week with Timex Ironman.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mnday:-!


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

Nomos Club 36 on a Worn & Wound strap I picked up at WindUp..


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Armitron by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Khaki King Scuba on the red stripe nato.









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Did some final yard work today with this on...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

My eBay Omega Spectre homage. Actually pretty nice with sapphire crystal, ceramic 12h bezel and Miyota 8215 movement. Put it on distressed leather though instead of the NATO it came with.


----------



## sentinel711 (Nov 11, 2018)

Devil Diver









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Winner Steam Punk. Nice looking watch for only $17. :-d.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183







​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Smiths Everest version 2.


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Feeling monsterish today.

Seiko SRP315K2


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Training week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47 bronze.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeff10236 (Apr 29, 2015)

Seiko Kinetic


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Citizen promaster









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

My Aerojet on this rainy day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

The Rotary Chronospeed on a new strap.






​


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Most are divers hehe


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

The blue version of my favorite watch, have only owned it 2 weeks and already I've scratched the bezel..... the previous owner took such better care of it


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadisen


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

My new Boldr X Explorer GMT II fresh off the mail truck today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Zelos DMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102







​


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lenvino Lecronos on a new strap from ManCaveLeather (Etsy).


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Orient Blue Ray II


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Orient Blue Ray II

View attachment 13639513


----------



## sentinel711 (Nov 11, 2018)

Vostok field watch, leather Nato









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

New Seiko SBDC069


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX007J for today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrestleantares (Sep 12, 2018)

Vostok Zissou with custom Bezel and blue strap


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## wrestleantares (Sep 12, 2018)

Didn't mean to post twice


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Fresh from the Glycine fire sale...


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

My very recently restored, I finished under an hour ago, Pulsar Alarm Chronograph that cost £17.17 + new battery, blood, sweat & tears :-!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just finished to put a domed sapphire and new bezel on this SKX011. I love the result!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Boldr x Explorer GMT II LE


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Wednesday begins with a W. Waterbury also.

Timex Waterbury Blue by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

The new mini turtle! Wasn't impressed with the chapter ring alignment, but as has been pointed out to me, I should consider myself lucky. The bezel will align if I oh so carefully set it in place but it will settle off top dead center when it gets a chance. What are you going to do? It's a really nice watch long as those things don't bother you....









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Glycine Airman GMT GL0151







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Seiko Duo!











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Autumn is here..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Had a little ice storm last night. There is just nothing good about winter imo, and it's not officially here for another month.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

009 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Christopher Ward C65 Trident Classic. I haven't worn it in almost a year, and I'm wearing it today to decide if I should keep it.


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Thank you Dan!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: @valhallalegend


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sort of an F91 on F71.









Not a very good photo! You should have seen the bad ones I took.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m, snow is here!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Citizen on a NATO.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Dievas Vortex Tactical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from the talk of Tapa


Ic your I'man... I'll Raise you a W'bury

W'bury Thursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

This inexpensive Precisionist looked pretty hideous on the white leather it came with, but on District Horween Brown it looks pretty alright!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Need black hardware on the nato.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Bulova Accutron - 100th Anniversary 1975


----------



## Mr.Sawyer (Jun 27, 2017)

Am I wrong for using this as a beater work watch?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

SSB031








Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Halios Seaforth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sentinel711 (Nov 11, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

ArmourLite Officer series on the supplied Nato. T25 sucks, btw









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

No seconds Festina.


----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

An Indian HMT with an aftermarket dial. Apparently, very much looked down on in India, but I like em! Got a couple to compliment my usual Russian watches.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SNKN85


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This afternoon and for dinner..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Bulova Murren


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Flieger Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

What bracelet is this? I've never seen it before.


Roadking1102 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

SubC with Everest leather racing strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> What bracelet is this? I've never seen it before.


From watchgecko seen it last week and tracked it down. It is solid and very nice , can't beat the price either...









https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-stainless-steel-watch-strap-solid-mesh-silver-brushed.phpo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient Pilot Chrono


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX011J









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Happy Saturday fellas


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Seiko Sumo new issue...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Tuna on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

You can't beat a nice blue diver.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Saturday with my NTH Azores


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

I moved the Dan Henry 1964 GT from the bracelet to a vintage racing strap. I think it will stay on this one for a while!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Dimy (Nov 16, 2014)

Right now - poor man's Heuer Bund


----------



## Dimy (Nov 16, 2014)

double post


----------



## sentinel711 (Nov 11, 2018)

Devil Diver action shot









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

DigiTuna.


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

NTH Dolphin Ice...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Complementing the blue day wheel.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

BillHW said:


> NTH Dolphin Ice...
> 
> View attachment 13648843


That is one nice watch and a really great photo of it ! |>

I'm wearing this Glycine


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I tried and tried to take a better pic today, but could NOT beat this one.

Seiko Saturday

Seiko SUR-145 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Most unimpressive one in the box... but it does have tritium for all night readability!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Apr 29, 2015)

Came in the mail Thursday, day 2 wearing it


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Waiting for an MRI









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241723.1







​


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Zelos DMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

SRP513









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## suzublu (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## suzublu (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3, good morning guys









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Currently sporting this Christopher Ward Malvern Slimline, with a lovely green sunburst dial that my meager skills with a camera capture but poorly.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Kind of having a James bond moment... relaxing in a hot tub during our 2 day wooded cabin anniversary getaway...

1. Wearing the Casio Royale. 2. Vodka Marti in a ridiculously large blue cup. ...and #3..without any previous planning, a James bond movie song, "Nobody does it better" by Carly Simon mysteriously qued up on Pandora.
LoL.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle  on English Tan Dublin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Roadking1102 said:


> Ninja turtle  on English Tan Dublin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great combo.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: @valhallalegend


----------



## Jeff10236 (Apr 29, 2015)

Wearing my newest Seiko 5 for the first time (came in the mail on Thurs along with the Tissot I wore Fri and Sat)


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Sthurling Original Orange and Blue Automatic by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

On a Martu strap:


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons diver


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Before I was into watch, I wore this watch everyday for many years and it was my only watch. A watch given to me by my then girlfriend and now wife of 12 years.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Mackinaw F0110000303







​


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Leviathan


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Notorious972 (Dec 4, 2017)

For a little swim

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Festina again.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Ti Orient (FER2F004W)


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

Fresh from post office!









Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## jquinn1127 (Oct 26, 2012)

Love my trusty G-Shock Mudman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Eco Drive AT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

SBG Seaforth on a Burgundy strap today...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Shipping a grail.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: @valhallalegend


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djw1674 (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

For the evening.. Icing on the Cake

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Tissots Powermatic 80 Titanium


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

SKX007 freshly modded with a cat on my lap.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Seiko Astron Dual Time









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241619







​


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Seiko SSB031









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Yacht Racer by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I was feeling the itch to switch watches; instead I decided to put this guy back on its bracelet. I did have to steal a link from the Corgeut to get it sized, however. Now I just need a way to indelibly mark the Corgeut link to avoid future confusion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sentinel711 (Nov 11, 2018)

Took delivery today.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Metropolitan 40mm

















Timex Tuesday


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Tag Heuer 2000 Sport


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

At the airport. My travel watch for Thanksgiving


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Decided on the spur of the moment to wear this today rather than tomorrow - grief, I'm getting a bit wild in my old age!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Jeff10236 (Apr 29, 2015)

Yesterday I started with my new Seiko 5 field watch as it came from the factory.






. 
When I got home from work, my new strap came in the mail and I added that.







And today I'm wearing my older Seiko 5 with another new strap that came yesterday


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Still this


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Yacht Racer by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Gorgeous! I don't see these often and I don't think I've ever seen the brass model. Thanks for sharing. I really like sailing timers for some reason.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Gorgeous! I don't see these often and I don't think I've ever seen the brass model. Thanks for sharing. I really like sailing timers for some reason.


YankeeExpress has the Orange version with Indiglo.. which is also pretty Bad @$$

The Yacht Racer b by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Watchbox by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Late upload today...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Field H70555533







​


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

My go-to travel watch in Holiday mode.












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## zeuspower (Dec 26, 2016)

My new NY0088:


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Kentex Landman


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I scavenged a second link off the Corgeut and now this fits perfectly. I have to say, Corgeut did such a good job copying Tudor's bracelet that I ended up having to score the underside of those links so I could tell them apart from the real ones.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Final day of my 3 day wear routine.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Ernieb595 (Nov 16, 2018)

Seiko FFF mod with dagaz no date dial and Yobokies Domed AR Sapphire









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Off the bracelet and on the rubber. I like this new factory silicone.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Cobalt lite on Ti bracelet


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Richard LaGrand Odyssea II


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday:-!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: @valhallalegend


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I finally set this one back to standard time today, so I will wear it for the rest of the day.


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suzublu (Aug 11, 2018)

Steiny Ocean one, same as most days


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

£3 strap on my Aerospace. I like it. 









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

On a leather for the last couple of days









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

Gull for today. A definite favourite.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

No. 4









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

SSB031









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Turtle Day









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Over on the BHST thread it's Big Crown Thursday.
this Momentum has a dead date and always stays on 13.
But has a fat juicy crown.

Momentum Torpedo date correct one day a month by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanksgiving Timex


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Transocean Chrono today!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to those that are feasting today.


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Just picked up this Hamilton a few days ago on Ebay.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My new GW-5600


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Orient Curator II on Geckota Mesh


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

After dinner SARB033 by the fire.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

After a very light Thanksgiving lunch earlier in the day I am approaching another light meal but this time....a bottle of wine should be opened, no?
Carl F. Bucherer Patravi


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B
> 
> View attachment 13662585
> ​


Damn! Regretting passing one of those up now. And I just bought a new daily driver.


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Damn! Regretting passing one of those up now. And I just bought a new daily driver.


You would really like this big version



Also recently got the 41mm version, which wears a bit smaller.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I always passed because I didn't like the black chapter ring. Now I think it looks sharp. 


yankeexpress said:


> You would really like this big version
> 
> 
> 
> Also recently got the 41mm version, which wears a bit smaller.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


>


I have the same watch. Great choice with the isofrane. Where did you source it?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Cvp33 said:


> I have the same watch. Great choice with the isofrane. Where did you source it?


Obris Morgan straps

The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces

BTW, the calf straps are a favorite as well


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Love my 41mm.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Obris Morgan straps
> 
> The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces
> 
> BTW, the calf straps are a favorite as well


Oh, how I wish I hadn't seen that website.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Which model is that? I keep buying and flipping yellow divers because they look better on other people than me. It's time to do it again.


yankeexpress said:


> Obris Morgan straps
> 
> The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces
> 
> BTW, the calf straps are a favorite as well


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Seiko SRPA11J1

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-SEIKO-...VERS-STYLE-YELLOW-FACE-SRPA11J1-/323124316053


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Mako


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Which model is that? I keep buying and flipping yellow divers because they look better on other people than me. It's time to do it again.


There are choices in yellow


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I know that. I keep buying them all. LOL
But what's the one on the right? I don't recognize.


yankeexpress said:


> There are choices in yellow


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Victorinox Renegade 24228


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Boldr Odyssey on a chunky 6mm thick bracelet









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## suzublu (Aug 11, 2018)

Rubber strap fitted today


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GST-B100


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Casio Edifice.....


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS Fall by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Sumo


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

My first Seiko mod - SKX007 with DLW bezel and insert.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

My Thanksgiving fly to visit the family travel watch


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko 5


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175 on a new Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber. Getting back to my flat vent roots and I like it.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> SKX175 on a new Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber. Getting back to my flat vent roots and I like it.


 Too funny, I got a GL831 waiting for my for my incoming 6309-7049


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Too funny, I got a GL831 waiting for my for my incoming 6309-7049


You'll like it. Better than the Seiko Z22 imo.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Archimede/Ickler Pilot 45-L


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

Maen Hudson 42


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Fossil Pepsi Turtle on leather by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

#blackandgoldfriday


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Demarche (Jul 10, 2018)

The Saturday beater makes a rare Friday appearance.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102







​


----------



## Jeff10236 (Apr 29, 2015)

Yesterday I wore my Seiko Presage "Cocktail Time" for Thanksgiving. Today I went a different direction


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Ca$hking21 (Oct 22, 2018)

Gnomon Exclusivee.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

Raketa will be gracing my arm today.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great day Guys  Raven Deep









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival 6309 on Uncle Seiko GL831.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Enjoying a long Thanksgiving weekend! Cheers!









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Vostok Amphibian "Radio Room" on new rubber strap from Barton.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Seiko Saturday!


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Seiko Astron









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> You'll like it. Better than the Seiko Z22 imo.


You were right  the GL831 is so nice  super comfortable too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> You were right  the GL831 is so nice  super comfortable too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Told ya.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still loving the US GL831.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Benyar. A bit big for skinny me.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Just got in this new (to me) Raven Venture last night. It has great lume.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

A-13A pilot.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Seiko SSC015 over Zion Canyon, Utah


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Certina Blue Ribbon Chronograph Diver


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: @valhallalegendwatches


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Rainy day down here in Saudi.









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ETA Cave Dweller









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Day two with my 6309 on GL831 strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Grey on grey today- SRP703 on Dassari canvas


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex T49905 Expedition Chrono 9-04-18 II by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Movado Museum on croc leather.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Bucherer in black and white


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Winner Longines homage


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello Sunday ..... and goodbye:-(

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba on oe rubber


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## jpipoli (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Wearing this Momentum Format 4 until I can get to the package room to retrieve an arriving G-Shock. Not today's photo, but one which keeps going mysteriously missing from my WUS gallery and keeps needing to be uploaded for some reason. :-s


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Traska Freediver
Love this watch, what a great value


----------



## since01 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Limited Edition Perpetual Chronograph AT4021-02L







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Bertucci A2-T Super Sport.









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> Wearing this Momentum Format 4 until I can get to the package room to retrieve an arriving G-Shock. Not today's photo, but one which keeps going mysteriously missing from my WUS gallery and keeps needing to be uploaded for some reason. :-s


And now wearing the G-Shock, first digital watch I've bought to wear in more than 26 years. b-)









(And the Momentum photo is missing from my WUS gallery again. :-s )


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

A change from Russian watches today. Instead, an Indian HMT. Another that is frowned upon by Hmt afficiandos as it has an after market dial, but I like it.

This one made it.all the way from India safely, only for me to smash the crystal.within 4 hours of putting it on! . New crystal now safely installed.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309 on Uncle Seiko GL831









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This watch is among the cheapest in my correction, but I just love it.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Parnis GMT Batman









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: @valhallalegendwatches


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Just slapped this on for the rest of the day....


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Good day for a Dan Henry 1970 44 mm!


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Bulova with new band I got from Ali-Express for under $10 that came in today from China in a Strapsco bag.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This Quartz Invicta "Diver". It got a fogged up crystal today but I cleaned it up and took steps to keep it from happening again.

Invicta 15029 Quartz 'Diver' by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

This one again today


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Winner again


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Ko843030 (Dec 9, 2017)

Helson Shark Diver Forged Carbon! For sale I might add 🙂


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Ignition


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

VSA Airboss Mach 6 Chronograph


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Fresh off the truck. I missed you, Jazzy.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX009 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice for a $10 watch









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I hate snow!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A bit of yellow M Force.


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Dievas Vortex Tactical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Seiko SBDC051


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

urchin


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Cheapest Seiko mod ever:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Blue Expedition on C&B Orange NATO by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## bader.abbas (Jun 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Forsining


----------



## since01 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Richard LaGrand's new blue dial, 12 hour black bezel w date, on their rubber strap









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Negative display mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Still sporting this cool cat for the night.....


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

That came out very nice! Good job.



tennesseean_87 said:


> Negative display mod.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

New to the collection









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

cairoanan said:


>


Where did you get the bracelet? I'm having a hard time deciding what strap to throw on my STO. Yours is looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Rabirnie said:


> Where did you get the bracelet? I'm having a hard time deciding what strap to throw on my STO. Yours is looking good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's from watchgecko: https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-stainless-steel-watch-strap-milanese-mesh-22mm.php
Was posted on the deals thread a while back.


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Alpiner


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Modified NH35A powered Casiden with "phantom date wheel" 

IG: @valhallalegendwatches


----------



## fishercs (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Monster


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

My new Armida A2, a BF/CM sale purchase


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bader.abbas (Jun 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice for a $10 watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where does one find these so cheap? I've wanted to try that style G for years.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Still with the new one


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Where does one find these so cheap? I've wanted to try that style G for years.


Not a G, but a Smael


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I know. It's the same style as a G I don't want to pay for.


yankeexpress said:


> Not a G, but a Smael


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241656







​


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

At work -- $12.08 Forsining.


And later, my new $15.80 Forsining with box arrives.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons diver


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Where does one find these so cheap? I've wanted to try that style G for years.


Ali Express, Gearbest, etc. Amazon also has them for a few dollars more.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Kemmner with a new Crown & Buckle Black Friday present.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Found myself obsessed with a smooth sweep seconds hand, one of 4 cheap Precisionists I ended up with









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Fructus Temporum (Jul 10, 2017)

_Today - the pocket watch Zlatoust 1955._


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Orient Contemporary ER2F004W









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Orient Bambino


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival STO on a DAS canvas I had laying around.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Solar Tuna today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Citizen BJ7000-52e


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Bucherer made of Lucerne


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Time-Arrow Sub


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

As me 33 years old 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

New DW5600BB got put to work right out of the box doing late fall yard work in the light rain  First negative display G-Shock. This may be mainly worn to movies. Not sure I like trying to read it during the day. Looks cool though.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Oops. Double post.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Yeah, recycled pic. Date way wrong.

Timex Digital Expedition on 18mm leather one piece by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## GundaBeast (Oct 17, 2018)

Orient Triton


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

It's still pumpkin season, right?









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Enjoying my Edifice at the moment.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on Hirsch brown strap







​


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Skipjack








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SBDX001


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Seiko SSB031








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Wearing my 6309 while I wait patiently for my incoming 6105









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Monster Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> TGIF! Monster Mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bracelet is sweet, I'm not so keen on the dial, although I did buy this to see about having a bronze case made for it, but not so sure now...









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GW-M5610-1


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Magrette Dual Time 18 on NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SRP701 on Ginault - easily one of my top 10 favorites 😋


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

NH35A


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Carl F. Bucherer


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Wearing this Cadisen C1032 right now:









Its several notable faults are detailed in these posts in the "Incoming" thread and (for francophones) in «La montre du jour».

Still not what I'd call a bad watch for only $39. SII NH36A, sapphire, all stainless, butterfly clasp.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Victorinox Night Vision panda chronograph on bracelet.


----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

A £15 Infantry. Keeps stupidly accurate time.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis ScoutSniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bader.abbas (Jun 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Orient Mako II









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Chronograph 24144.1 on a Victorinox OEM strap. This was a TJ Maxx buy - $169.99. I really like the larger than usual subdials.







​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Luna Pilot


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Chronograph 24144.1 on a Victorinox OEM strap. This was a TJ Maxx buy - $169.99. I really like the larger than usual subdials.
> 
> View attachment 13683771
> ​


+1 large sub dials make these watches useful.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Titan









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

At work earlier this morning


----------



## Zerosugar (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Despite the new G Shock I couldn't resist giving this one a run out today.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BD watch for the Gym!

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Some yard work today with an affordable


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Eco Drive on the Left 
BD Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Allied on the Right 
BD Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Time for some resin goodness.....


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

One of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The plastic fantastic Swatch Completion SUJM700. Its dial and hands easily merit a nice steel case, in my opinion, instead of a brittle plastic one...and this would also have the advantage of allowing me access to the hands to set them correctly, something our Swiss friends don't seem to have quite managed!


----------



## virile (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Was wearing the Orient FER2F002W until the Seaview finally arrived from overseas and after 20 minutes with Cape Cod cloth looks like a whole new watch!


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

My fave today.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

On a new strap from Watch Gecko.


----------



## since01 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on a Berfine strap







​


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

My grandson had it on earlier, but it's on my wrist now.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Late upload...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen's first Ana-Digi.
1978 41-9010











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Drat.... the holidays... I can't keep up..... :-(

Took the pics, didn't get to post them.....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage military Poljot









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Vostok y'all. Date ain't wrong because it doesn't HAVE date!
Vostok 12-02-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

SKX Sunday.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Something with an in-house movement for $130. Hell yeah.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Duplicate


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

A rare no-watch day for me. Working in the garage and yard, so didn't want to wreck anything, but wanted credit for the exercise!

Fitbit Alta


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SRPA29


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I've got 3 new straps to try on other watches, but I can't get this one off my wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A Marc & Sons and DWF collaboration with camo dials, this is the Arctic Version proto. 
It's a nice camo dial and i usually don't do camo dials. I like they didn't put a big DWF logo on the dial. The case is very nice and so is the bracelet.










Tubs says hi


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

My gym watch


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Rocking the new EMG Chrono!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I'll play SKX Sunday!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Promaster


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241430







​


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Arrived today: Casio G-Shock GW-M5610-1BER


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Submariner









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## bader.abbas (Jun 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I know I'm supposed to be an equal opportunities employer but I'm always glad when certain watches come round on the rota and this is one of them.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Enjoying my new Crafter Blue fitted rubber today on the Shogun. The CB metal keeper sucked, but this one made it stay put perfectly.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

The NA, Certina DS PH200M.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Raven Venture today


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

NH35A


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Bernhardt Field Diver


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Brand new today.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755 (left one) with a Horwen strap swapped from a Filson Scout







​


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Orient Mako by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## watchsignal (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Just arrived and freshly unpacked. Still with tag and plastic foil on it. Now resizing, and goes on the wrist!









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## michelskovbo (Jul 11, 2018)

Zelos Mako 500 Bronze with a black ops MN strap.

































The pictures are not from today, but im wearing the watch today though.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Bracelet resized 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

Slava.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival!! 6105-8119 June 1973...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster. This watch is definitely one of my favorites.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> New arrival!! 6105-8119 June 1973...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I see you have fallen down that vintage rabbit hole.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Nice! I see you have fallen down that vintage rabbit hole.


Yes!! I'm in serious trouble  going to try to maintain a nice balance of old and new. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Canvas


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Urchin beater


----------



## djw1674 (Sep 21, 2018)

SNZG13 with new black pvd bracelet


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

NH35A


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Orient Polaris









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Helson 40mm brass diver. Very affordable ($296) with an NH35 movement. 48 hours from mouse click to wristie. Hong Kong to NC, USA.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Blue Tuesday

Blue Expedition on Blue by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

My first Swiss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Seiko Presage SRPB71


----------



## watchsignal (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Ambassador Clous de Paris Watch 241193














​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

My first Swiss watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Nighthawk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX007J









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

HMT Pilot


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

My companion for the next 28 days









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Switching from the Casio Duro to the Seiko SKX....


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

I have had a hard time taking this off my wrist lately..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3, and this Crafter Blue rubber is absolutely perfect for the Shogun.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

White OSD.


----------



## djw1674 (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Am I allowed this?









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enem Vintage SkinDiver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Timex Mk1 Aluminum


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

for Waterbury Wednesday

W'bury W'day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

NH35A


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Chilly December day.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Traser with a Black Friday present from Crown & Buckle.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Different shoes on Waterbury Wednesday

Waterbury on Orange by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445







​


----------



## watchsignal (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Elysee chronograph, my first bronze, arrived today.


----------



## RabiesVax (Aug 28, 2015)

castlk said:


> View attachment 13696899


Really digging this one.


----------



## RabiesVax (Aug 28, 2015)

castlk said:


> View attachment 13696899


Really digging this one.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Yo Fellas , PEPSI IN THE HOUSE #SKX009 #OldSchool #Classic


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Seiko SRP513









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Skx779 the black monster


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle  on horween natural chromexcel leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Interview today, so the Tudor comes off for the first time in a month. Hiding under that cuff is my '69 5625-7000.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon SAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Timex









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

Chaika!!! Just received this morning.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## djw1674 (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## mccarthyinvest (Dec 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Color to BW


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Time Factory Expedition by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

New in (to me) yesterday and on the wrist today - The funky orange G-Shock Gulfman G-Rescue.

*Ref. G-9100R-4ER*


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

New in (to me) yesterday and on the wrist today - The funky orange G-Shock Gulfman G-Rescue.

*Ref. G-9100R-4ER*


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Seiko 5


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Hamilton for me









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

👋🏼🖐🏼 Friday🖖🏽


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

West End watch Co. Sowar:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## djw1674 (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

blue samurai


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

GS no date diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Legend.









NH35A


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Pepsi Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Time for a desk dive with the Armida A2


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Vintage styled Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Bucherer


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> TGIF! Vintage styled Sub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read a review on this watch a year ago and wanted it but could not find for a decent price! How do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Elysee again today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

Slava!









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Rabirnie said:


> Read a review on this watch a year ago and wanted it but could not find for a decent price! How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a nice watch, remind me the vintages Skindiver. L2L is a bit long IMHO, I have a 7.5'' wrist and it's almost over&#8230;


----------



## TacticalTimbo (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

My latest acquisition.









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer for PilotFriday


----------



## Addex05 (Oct 19, 2018)

.


----------



## watchsignal (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Zodiac









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6







​


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

Very nice vintage vibe. So what the heck is that?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Going from the 7th to the 8th


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

Deep blue master 1000 2.5









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Casio Royale









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orange Monster









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

ZO5523


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Quartz. NOT the Seiko of my dreams Saturday.

Seiko SUR-145 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Today is a quartz day for me: Maurice Lacroix Miros


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Just finished breakfast potatoes.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alexander James proto Diver with the snowflake dial and awesome high raised numerals/markers


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Legend. Again.










NH35A


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this a lot. Mod?

NH35A


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Got the I-can’t-tell-if-I-wore-a-watch-without-looking Orient FER2F002W on today. Being Titanium, 10mm thick, AR sapphire and simple clasp probably one of the most comfortable truly affordables in my collection.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

CW


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Got the I-can't-tell-if-I-wore-a-watch-without-looking Orient FER2F002W on today. Being Titanium, 10mm thick, AR sapphire and simple clasp probably one of the most comfortable truly affordables in my collection.


Agree 100%. Here is mine (F)ER2F004W (blue hands). I've weigh it: just 54g on a leather strap!









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Earlier it was a Seiko that is fairly hard to read.
Now this Sthurling Automatic which is at least a little easier to read.

Sthurling Original Orange and Blue Automatic by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Hamilton Viewmatic


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Daily beater Casio









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

New arrival...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

At the symphony.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

I.N.O.X.


----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

This Slava again!









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*FEICE FM-301*


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Quiksilver. And you thought it was going to be my Valhalla.










NH35A


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Ray (with a wart) Raven


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This is one of my favorite watches quartz and all.
Stuhurling 9-02-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the PVD BellDiver 1 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

$12 Winner


----------



## kennyk (Dec 4, 2018)

SEIKO SNZF
Ceramic Green bezel from DLW with Barton Elite silicon strap


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Titanium 500









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Devil Ray deep six









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Alarm Chronograph 241280







​


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Levinthan


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Jenny number 007









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyk (Dec 4, 2018)

SEIKO SNZF Ceramic Green bezel from DLW with Barton Elite silicon strap (daytime)


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Everyone around me is getting a foot of snow. I'm getting wet.

Rainy day Tudor.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Switched to the SKX007.


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg Bronze CH6


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

CGee said:


> View attachment 13708795


Reference #, model, more info? Really nice looking.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

CW


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Rather heavy metal. Approximately 48mm across. Tiny quartz movement in about an acre of plastic. Goes nearly 5 ounces on my postal scale.

Invicta 'diver' yellow by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

Old pic so pay no attention to date.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Ambassador Clous de Paris Watch 241193














​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Baby Tuna









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

CWC automatic


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Victorinox Maverick


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Alpina Startimer for today


----------



## kennyk (Dec 4, 2018)

SNZF with DLW ceramic green bezel and RIOS strap


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

White Truffle of Alba (Italy) and 6309-7040


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

0ris Classic Date for Interview Day! (I am the interviewer)


----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

£12!!! Silly not to at that price.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Two things I love in a watch, besides appearance, is a good bargain, and good accuracy. This one exceeds in both categories.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I am not done with my CW, but I just got this back from warranty repair and I love it.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

``


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Diver Date AKA a TT1


----------



## Blackwatchbabe51 (Dec 9, 2018)

My new G shock! Badass!









Sent from my ALBA 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Elfer996 said:


> I like this a lot. Mod?
> 
> NH35A


Thanks and yes.

Base watch is a 6309 Franken from eBay I got refunded because the movement is wrong for the case. They put the dial on crooked to make the date window line up.

R4ffl3s dial

Invicta 8926 hands (wings clipped)

Copic marker to the above to get the vintage color.

Acrylic dome from OFrei.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Thanks and yes.
> 
> Base watch is a 6309 Franken from eBay I got refunded because the movement is wrong for the case. They put the dial on crooked to make the date window line up.
> 
> ...


Thank you. It looks amazing! I happen to have a miss-aligned 6309 (EDIT: Oops 6105 homage) Semdu.. hmm... what color was the Copic marker?


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Picked up a new ColaReb and threw it on the Armida. Diggin' it so far.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Jury today, so something dressier.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Addex05 (Oct 19, 2018)

Not crossing the Atlantic but...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7049 Marinemaster Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

NH35A

NH35A


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SKX173. Mods: OSC Coin edge "Cold Steel" bead blast finish, w/ Dagaz 12hr aluminum bezel insert


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## watchsignal (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Edifice









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Cheap watches need love too. Older pic so date is wrong. And as if you couldn't tell it is a fake chrono.

Wal-Mart sudoe chrono by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H







​


----------



## Monkey_like_watch (Mar 1, 2017)

Sea-Gull D819.612-


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Raven


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7049 Marinemaster Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

DB NATO diver


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Was feeling the retro vibe this morning, so broke out the PRS 516.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackFliegeruhr104 (Jul 14, 2018)

1970s National Semiconductor LED. Lol -3 a day. Why the hell not... 🙂


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

Casio EFS-S510D


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

New arrival! 
I like looking at it!














Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

GS diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugbyboy96 (Dec 14, 2017)

FC Index on custom ostrich leg strap 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRose (Aug 12, 2017)

Seiko SSA303J1









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Spur of the moment purchase!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm wearing my Sleeper Agent watch tonight, from Tom Clancy's 'The Division' after re-discovering it in the drawer, replacing the battery and then fighting with the weird time setting procedure. It's all metal, PVD, and very heavy. Just what a sleeper agent needs in a post apocalyptic scenario.

It's cheesily great; I particularly like the way the orange light-ring pulses after a few seconds! Brilliant.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Slm643 said:


> Spur of the moment purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too my dude! Not spur of the moment though, I've had this for a long time 









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Legend.









NH35A


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

This old thing...
Seiko Duo
H601-524A
Circa 1987












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Marc & Sons and DWF collaboration diver (proto), this is the Arctic Version. Pretty cool, for someone wanting a little fun and different from the usual black and blue diver


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102







​


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Rocking my 009 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SKX007


----------



## watchsignal (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thursday:-!


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

SPB083J1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the XLs.


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

G-shock








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## jdp_69 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


You got my wheels turning. I am lacking a proper orange dial Seiko A hot one for sure 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

+`


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Howard Blue


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Due to a gift from Fullers1845 I am BSH compliant. Don't know if it's a destro mod or a right wrist case.

BSH Invicta by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Elfer996 said:


> Thank you. It looks amazing! I happen to have a miss-aligned 6309 (EDIT: Oops 6105 homage) Semdu.. hmm... what color was the Copic marker?


Prismacolor premier market in "sand" color. It's very dark, so most people light want to go lighter.



Poor Old Dave said:


> Due to a gift from Fullers1845 I am BSH compliant. Don't know if it's a destro mod or a right wrist case.
> 
> BSH Invicta by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


Yay Dave! Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

BOLDR space chimp.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> BOLDR space chimp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that dial! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45 on python.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

watermanxxl said:


> Love that dial!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's good fun for dreary work days. 

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Hammy


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Steinhart 39mm......


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

My new Mondaine!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I just bought a barely used Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Remix 249108 to replace the one that I apparently killed trying to do a battery change myself. I don't know what I did, since I've successfully changed batteries in other watches, but even a watchsmith couldn't get it to run after I tinkered with it. I love the burgundy bezel, so when I found one on eBay for a really reasonable price, I bought it. At least I still have a nice bracelet from the watch that doesn't run that I can use on a Victorinox that came with a rubber strap. In the future, if I find a really cheap Maverick, I may buy it and replace the movement so I'll have a spare.








​


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

The good ol' Flighty on a leather band.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wekndr by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## kennyk (Dec 4, 2018)

Orient EZ09005W


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

Wearing my new GSD-3A pilot this morning


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

beater Chinese Bathyscaphe on Helm grey canvas.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

This little ugly self-made monstrosity:








Case and dial from a wellknown chinese warehouse, movement is a Miyota 2353 and as strap a NATO-Zulu.
Sorry for poor pic quality. Was in a hurry:roll:


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> 
> Wearing my new GSD-3A pilot this morning


Fantastic looking watch! Thank you for bringing this brand to my attention.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

My sub..first of a small fleet if I have my way!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hammy on this cold morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsignal (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## usa-60 (Nov 11, 2018)

Very nice watch, looks great


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF  MWC Automatic Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Diesel on a new strap









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Raven Venture


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Ain't she beautiful!

Aragon Divemaster by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Rocking some red today..









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Picked up my Core Diver direct from the hands of Christian Champion last night  it was great to my the man behind the Ocean Crawler brand.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2







​


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

at this moment, i am wearing

















this watch, but the pics are not from this moment. =)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Prospex World Time


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE! Artego 500m









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Perpetual AT ftw


----------



## iluvettes3 (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Put the merkur tuna on a super engineer from watchgecko and it really works.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Aragon Divemaster by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Pic less good than usual (bad even by my standards) but it's been so dull here today that most of my solars have stopped in power saving mode from last night instead of waking up as they usually do.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spinnaker Tesei Ti on DrunkArtStraps 
Zoe has the Undone


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Feeling like a chunk chunk....


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Currently wearing the Tropik B. Despite my trepidation about one-piece straps, I'm trying out a velcro strap of the same kind (different size) I'm giving to a relative with some dexterity problems this Christmas (from Cheapest NATO Straps, if anyone is curious).


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on Ague seatbelt NATO







​


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

QS:
Wearing my Seiko SCCO21 Solar.
Luv this watch!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Last night's pics.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just I quick Lume shot on 2nd day of ownership!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## dodubb (May 22, 2017)

Like this


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Is it ridiculous that I own THREE versions of the Richard LaGrand Odyssea Mark II?









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

That is one of my favorites


timetellinnoob said:


> at this moment, i am wearing
> 
> View attachment 13720457
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I lost the chrono pushers. I removed the big second hand. So now it's just basically a small seconds watch with date. Which is all I ever really wanted anyhow.
Timex Small Seconds by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Bought this several years ago, and never can make up my mind about how much I like it. Trying it with a new NATO that emphasizes the stripes that are the reason I can't make up my mind about the watch.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I lost the chrono pushers. I removed the big second hand. So now it's just basically a small seconds watch with date. Which is all I ever really wanted anyhow.
> Timex Small Seconds by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


There's this.... I loved that watch, I think that's a pure case of watch abuse! Hahaha...








Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Left wrist SKX007, right wrist Orient Contemporary ER2F004W.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Bertucci A-2S field watch with their $5 strap. Well worth the $5.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Winner Pepsi Black on $6 strap.


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

ConvicTech said:


> View attachment 13723709


Awesome red dial...what's the model name if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Grand Carerra tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on yet another strap; this time a Hirsch Liberty brown. This one has a lot of possibilities for different straps. I'm not sure which one I like best.









Here are some others:
















This is the original strap








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko 5


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Waiting for the date change while starting the shift.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊Monday🖖🏽


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

hongkongtaipan ; you need a gray/silver one! That's a strap monster! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle  on canvas to start the week .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Phoibos









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The very best value in a Quartz diver.
Casio MDV106 Marlin by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Deep 44


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## mechanic1908 (Feb 5, 2013)

My Winner skeleton automatic. 
" the horror" ,,, lol
But I am at work soooooo,,,,









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Winner Pepsi dark


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102 on a Citizen strap







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Limited Edition Citizen Titanium Pro Master...love it!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

Just arrived and, boy, am I in lurve!









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX007J









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

TW2P84100ZA
Timex Waterbury chrono


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😄😊🎄Tuesday🖖🏽


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec M3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I read of a Brother in need. Support!
BSH Invicta by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

SBDC051 with Uncle Seiko strap today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Mesh


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

SPB083J1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djw1674 (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Afternoon switch to my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Chronograph 24144.1







​


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Guess 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra!









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Corgeut's Tudor Homage


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

NH35A


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new GSD-3A Pilot vintage


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## kcotham (Jun 21, 2018)

A tan Marathon Navigator I just bought. I like to wear tritium illuminated watches at night.


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

This lovely, grey and pretty wet morning a franken-zombie-diver is my watch oft choice coloring up the day...and again there is a story behind it...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Enduro


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelton Sector watch for a day of meetings


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Pulsar "Datejust".


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Christmas shopping with my wife. In front of the watch shop: my W: "Don't you dare!"; Me:"I'm just looking."; She:"You can bet!"; Me: 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday:-!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Love the gen II Monsters.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra!









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this Seiko 7002 Tactico TC2 Mod


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Corgeut


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the Seiko SARB035.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

Turtle - because it's raining.


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Guanqin Small Seconds Quartz. Which has the second hand just about 30 seconds from where it should be.
With seconds at 25-30 the minute hand hits the indices.

GUANQIN Small Seconds by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Traska Freediver tonight


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

7002-7001 Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

GS diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Kassaw AT


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

Still the Wenger. Third day running which is a record for me...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Corgeut on a "free" blue "leather" strap.:-d


----------



## taqies (Aug 4, 2013)

MWW military


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

First one of these I've owned. Now I fully understand what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Stepping into the theater for BumbleBee









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

STO turtle


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I wore a rather beautiful Timex to work and smacked it against a ladder.
Came home and have been trying to get this regulated a little bit fast.
I THINK I'm there and will wear it overnight.

BSH Invicta by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Tall and proud!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I wore a rather beautiful Timex to work and smacked it against a ladder.
> Came home and have been trying to get this regulated a little bit fast.
> I THINK I'm there and will wear it overnight.
> 
> BSH Invicta by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


Is your Timex a goner?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Elysee Chronograph


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Right now -- this titanium wonder. Once on the wrist, hard to remove.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Ambassador Clous de Paris Watch 241193














​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 On Canvas


----------



## willf (Dec 1, 2010)

Pyrolume: Titanium, small second hand, Maltese cross aviator & 
45th-anniversary moon pen.


----------



## willf (Dec 1, 2010)

Pyrolume: Titanium, small second hand, Maltese cross aviator & 
45th-anniversary moon pen.
View attachment 13736237
View attachment 13736239


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

NH35A


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

X Traindriver Art gave the nod to my Seiko 5, SRP357 model
Seiko 4R36 engine. Trying to amass more 6R15 movement
watches tho. Slow progress on a retiree's income!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Oris Divers Small Seconds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DuePistoni (Jun 10, 2018)

SKX007, with ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal, and oyster bracelet. Apologies for the bezel smudges.


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Finally got a new bezel for my bscuba-dude, I really like it.

Merry Christmas everyone!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105 on chocolate bar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

VPO on EO...


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Ray on leather.


----------



## Dutchie76 (Dec 3, 2018)

If only it could wear one of the dozens of better names I came up with. Chinese watch factories are so odd in their branding choices.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The Timex lived through the bashing. Can't really tell because the ladder is a fiberglass and aluminum and I hit fiberglass.
Kept this on today. It's running slow on my wrist. Not TERRIBLY slow but 25 seconds between around 7:30 last night to almost noon today.
It doesn't need MUCH change but it's about to get some.

BSH Invicta by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## djw1674 (Sep 21, 2018)

I should have cleaned the crystal......


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

G-Shock GW-M5610-1BER








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Today is the 31st because, you know, Vostok.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Parnis hand-winder


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Just got the LJM 1000m. I have their 62mas homage as well.
Outstanding pieces, and the lume is insane.
For some odd reason, when I wear this I want to play hockey...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Added the Monster to the wrist. Will see how it does. Have a great day!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andowatch Vintage Chrono Diver


----------



## engrkanuto (Apr 5, 2017)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105 day two 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Aragon Divemaster by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

My BEAUTIFUL Precious!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

NH35A


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Samurai today


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Seiko SNXS77


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SARX033


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Sunburst Grey Seaforth on Erika's...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 7. Longest I've worn a watch in a while. I've had this one a year now so it tells me I need to sell several others so I can enjoy ones I really like even more.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

househalfman, Very nice watch, I love that crystal! 
I wish I could get one like it on my new Zelos... Yep I'm wearing it now! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Rescued from a dark tray in a pawn shop.


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

My Miansai automatic, they're a leather goods company that seems to mostly make overpriced fashion watches right now but they used to produce this automatic. In line with the theme of this forum I managed to pick it up used for 20USD. It's got a NH35 movement and a sapphire crystal to boot.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

For $530, I don't you can do any better than this.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

DA38 with a hint of blue









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> househalfman, Very nice watch, I love that crystal!
> I wish I could get one like it on my new Zelos... Yep I'm wearing it now!
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Is that the great white? I'm a fan of its smaller cousin, the mako!

Anyway here's watch #2 today...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes it's the Great White 50mm lug to lug length.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## kcotham (Jun 21, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> Today is the 31st because, you know, Vostok.
> 
> View attachment 13737697


LOL! I feel your pain. Nothing worse than pickup up one of my Vostoks that I haven't worn in a while, thinking "I think I'll wear this one this week. I haven't worn it in a while, still pretty cool". And then realizing that the date is on something like 4 and it is the 3rd! I know you can rock the hands back and forth for a 'quick' change, but I hate doing that.


----------



## kcotham (Jun 21, 2018)

Today, I'm wearing my new Traser P59 Aurora GMT blue. It's getting more than its fair share of wrist time.


----------



## since01 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Wearing some Tritium and getting my watch mod on.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## FSTRN (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Wearing my gold watch to visit a house from the gilded age...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Alba chronograph


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

jovani said:


>


yesterday and today ... 
you see any difference?
oooooo yes, other a cup ...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm sorry in advance for posting the same pic. But I just LOVE this watch! 
Aragon Dive Master 50mm.
Aragon Divemaster by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Got up this morning in the dark and it was raining and it's still raining this evening now it's dark again. With all that water it's a good job I'm wearing the BFK today.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L chronograph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Another Seiko!


----------



## JohnnyOBlack (Jan 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Tevise


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

SSW68









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W (Havana model)







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Another day with the hydroconquest.









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6139-6005 July 1973

New pickup, enjoy it before it goes in for service after the holidays 

Merry Christmas  to all 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Wearing my GSD-3A today for what I hope is a short work day as we have 20 people over for Xmas eve dinner.

Those heat blued hands 


















Now the hands are black  magic


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko 5.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rocking some meteorite today. 




























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

SKX007









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Putting this on before going to bed.

Merry Christmas, everybody.










Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

On this afternoon of Christmas Eve, I'm wearing one of my very favorite watches, the A-13A created by WUS member paolorange:









Had the idea to try it on gray canvas after seeing photos oldfatherthames posted on f7 of that combination, and I really love it.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Back to the basics.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Having a last fling with this before it goes off to be made how I wish it to be.

BSH Invicta by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Deep Blue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Ocean Crawler Core Diver on DrunkArtStraps canvas for Christmas Eve dinner


----------



## Thunderhors3 (Jun 10, 2017)

Got this from my wife today. Im happy to have a watch i can wear to work without worry. The vostock i have is a great beater and ive worn it for little over one year now, it still ticks great. Its to to finally have a watch i dont have to worry about taking off from time to time while at work.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Drew22 (Feb 21, 2016)

Explorer!


----------



## Imperator77 (Jan 14, 2018)

Squale Tropic


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Present from Santa, Hamilton Khaki Aviation!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Today on Xmas Day. Great happy Xmas everyone


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Orient Speedy (Speedtech to its friends)


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The sun's not up yet and we've already been at this for 30 minutes. Children...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a wonderful Christmas Day! Health and happiness to all of you.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Have a wonderful Christmas Day! Health and happiness to all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool watch! What model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Green (Lume) Red (second hand).
MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!

Aragon Dive Master Christmas Day by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

SRP513









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Got this Citizen AT4004-52E from my wife and kids for Christmas today. Wishing all at WUS Merry Christmas!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

After midnight - SKX007








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Tissot PRS516 Chronograph T100.417.11.031.00







​


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Big
Shiny
Heavy
Tungsten


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Chrono









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Guanjin on a blue strap.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

On a Nato









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Still with the Hamilton Khaki


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from the talk of Tapa


What model is this? I just started noticing them but they don't look like a case I recognize. I'm guessing they came out during my hiatus.

TIA!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Wearing a C60 GMT from en odd logos ago today.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

ChiefWahoo said:


> What model is this? I just started noticing them but they don't look like a case I recognize. I'm guessing they came out during my hiatus.
> 
> TIA!


Don't know I'm afraid. 

I picked up this mod from Doug of MWW.

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle  on GL831.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

El cheapo beater - Casio W800H-1AVES, £14









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7049 MM Mod On Canvas


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

NH35A


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Having a last fling with this before it goes off to be made how I wish it to be.
> 
> BSH Invicta by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


Bummer man; you put the dial in upside down and now your crown is on the wrong side 

NH35A


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The new Tapatalk sucks!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Past midnight... with SKX007










Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Turtle









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

GUANQIN Small Seconds by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Doonsbury (Nov 18, 2018)

I am wearing my Timex Intelligent Quartz Flyback Chronograph. Only just unboxed it and set it up and it sure looks nice on the wrist!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Just arrived today. My first one-hander. I can get used to this. b-)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Citizen Promaster Diver (BN0190)...the best $200 I've spent on a watch.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

My humble Tissot PR100


----------



## rmuazam (May 5, 2018)

My baby of the day - GWF-D1000NV









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

The watch my Wife bought me for Christmas 2017 I notice that on Watchsleuth it is still in the Top 10 of popular Seiko 5's :-!

Best regards
Jim


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back to the salt mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna..... Which should be worn more than it is.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

The Coniston on a toxicroo nato...


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

My new Seiko Presage on a Beads of Rice bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

'Honeymoon phase'. 
Testing Chronograph. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Corgeut


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

Timex MK1









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Timex Allied on a BluShark Orca


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Double post...


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Nodus









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

NH35A


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Manual Hand Winding Mechanical Watch














​


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Prospex


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andowatch Vintage Diver


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Orient Contemporary ER2F004W with new BluShark Cordura Quick release strap in Armadillo Gray color. Looks fantastic! Pictures can't justify how good it is, especially because pics are taken with phone.


























Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

This is my Christmas watch to ME:-d The Mem Sahib is not keen :roll: But I like, (which is why I bought it )
Best regards,
Jim


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

My Parnis 47mm flieger pilots type A









Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and happy Saturday🖖🏽😀


----------



## zellkoss (Dec 29, 2018)

Hello,

Just registered to this forum. I'm wearing my new Parnis "Explorer"









Have a nice Sunday.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll leave you to guess why I call this the Roman Bambino.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec M3









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

A Pilot for a pilot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Anyone who is truly surprised that I'm wearing this after work on Saturday kindly raise your hand.

Aragon Divemaster by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Going to sleep with this 20y old Casio Twincept ABX-66 Databank. Polished crystal using wet sandpaper 3000 and then polish compound for plastic car headlights. Perfect result. Also repainted bezel. Still some dings on the bezel, but I'm very happy with final result. Going another 20 years? Who knows...








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## d25 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm wearing a sterile dial 47mm Flieger type A today as I'm feeling adventurous!









Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sunday morning workout with the grab and go beater 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon SAR


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Happy new year!!!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sinn Sunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Giving this Guanqin some love.
GUANQIN Small Seconds by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sloopd06 (Jul 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle on uncle seiko









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jam.on.it (Jun 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opmetal (Jan 19, 2015)

My first Omega. I love this thing, ref 2264.50.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

Just picked up by far my favorite watch I've ever owned. Came in the mail a few days ago and I cannot stop staring at it. Also happens to beat my Seiko 5 in terms of quality by miles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hairyjesus (Nov 19, 2015)

I backed the Helgray Bomber kickstarter and this was delivered in November. I went for the Tactical Blackout quartz. I am fearful if it needs some aftercare as Helgray have a reputation for being terrible but so far, so good. It's a really well put together watch and I love the big red crown. I can't recall how many $s it was (it came from Canada) but it was just over £160 (British pounds) and I had to pay some customs tax on it - £20.

I really enjoy wearing it.


----------



## hairyjesus (Nov 19, 2015)

I backed the Helgray Bomber kickstarter and this was delivered in November. I went for the Tactical Blackout quartz. I am fearful if it needs some aftercare as Helgray have a reputation for being terrible but so far, so good. It's a really well put together watch and I love the big red crown. I can't recall how many $s it was (it came from Canada) but it was just over £160 (British pounds) and I had to pay some customs tax on it - £20.

I really enjoy wearing it.

View attachment 13761451

View attachment 13761453


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

C.Ward Trident Pro C60 on a Toxic Nato. Love the trident counter weight on the seconds hands. Also, the length of each hand is very precise against its corresponding marker. Great attention to detail.


----------



## Strejle (Apr 24, 2018)

A11 Love it


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Grab and go luxury to close out the year. Have a great New Year's Eve everyone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A C60 to say hello to 2019 in.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Naked Timex Expedition









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Got this today from Alan, and I LOVE it. May not remove it until my BSH Invicta comes back from Randy!

Wenger Aerograph by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy New Year to All Guys. Wish you the best!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Happy New year everybody!









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now, THAT'S a strap!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hammy for the first day of 2019. Hope everyone has a great year!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

My 47mm flieger pilots









Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Grand Seiko 01/01/19


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A white Harpoon for a white snow 2019 Morning


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you tell us more about that strap?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Guess it's obvious I enjoy wearing this. Helps that it keeps excellent time.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

parsig9 said:


> Could you tell us more about that strap?


Sure. I ordered it from Etsy. The seller/maker is TimeOffWatches4U. I'm pretty sure they are intended to be Timex weekender replacement straps for women (this is one of the more gender neutral designs). They are short! It's fine for me because my wrists are small, but anyone with a wrist over 6.5 inches wouldn't have enough tail left to use the NATO style strap hardware. If you are interested, I'd talk to the seller about strap length first...

Overall they are nicely done. Ribbon sewn onto a plain nylon strap. Not fancy nylon though...basic backpack strap type material.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm starting off the new year by wearing the Eco-Drive this week in order to feed it some light.








Photo is from a previous date.


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Loud rotor but looks decent








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Smurf94 (Dec 31, 2018)

Squirrel Murphy said:


> Turtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🐢


----------



## tgv210 (Jan 1, 2019)

Orient mako II usa


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This poor misused Timex. Note missing big second hand. Not seen missing pushers for the chrono feature.
Just a small seconds watch.

Timex T49905 Expedition Chrono 9-05-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

Edit: One of those white chrono hands would be a cool small seconds!


----------



## alutz (Feb 10, 2018)

Happy new year with Halios









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

An international combo on a beautiful New Year's Day in southern California: a designed-and-assembled-in-Poland Vratislavia Conceptum Pan Africa on a strap from MrHaidukoff in Volgograd, Russia:


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Hope everyone had/is having a great New Year's Day!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

New Years Navi!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Happy '19 everyone. Zelos DMT for the relaxing holiday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

G Shock









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Wearing my newest beater for grill time after a decent walk in the woods...









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mkay14 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

idvsego said:


> Wearing my newest beater for grill time after a decent walk in the woods...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of those in Black and for as cheap as they are it's not horrible.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I have one of those in Black and for as cheap as they are it's not horrible.


I swapped the strap for an 18mm silicone I had laying around. Much more comfortable.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Strejle (Apr 24, 2018)

Gshock 5610 and its a great tool


----------



## wgarbo (Jan 10, 2017)

Seiko Stargate SRP587.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Back to work:


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Double Post


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Hamilton khaki field 38









Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A not fearful ruffed grouse...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Orient Contemporary ER2F004W on a BluShark Cordura Quick release strap




















Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not many dressy watches in the hoard so this is one of the Few.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

BP today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Pulsar Chronograph Alarm

My £17.17 eBay restoration find, new battery, movement clean, case clean and strap cleaned and polished, so apart from some work it cost me about £1.34 to fix plus some electronic cleaning wipes for the electronics and fine polishing materials for the case and strap. 

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

One of a few buys before the year ended.

One of two Huguenins.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Snuck a pic...or three...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

It's 3:45AM and I'm changing straps! WIS or just idiot? SKX007 on a Black BluShark Cordura Quick release strap.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Lovely jdm orient Star








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX009J on Larry's z199 bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Elysee bronze chronograph


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Seiko SRP513 on Cordura strap.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4004-52E today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Leather


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Marauderadam (Aug 16, 2018)

1978 Seiko Lord Quartz

Got this one a few months back off of eBay, awesome cheapie that is still running plenty strong after 40 years!


----------



## mkay14 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Harding Jetstream HJ0602 on a WatchGecko Italian leather strap







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Finally got myself one of these Expedition Scout chronos in this color configuration with sword hands. Hope everyone had a great day!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Leviathan


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Lorier morning








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Adding little bit of color to this gray winter day with Orient Contemporary ER2F004W on Royal Blue Cordura Quick release strap from BluShark.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival for the new year
6138-0010 August 1976. Really loving the dimensions and wrist presence on this guy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Classic Monster, HAGWE Guys!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Ray.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I like this watch, but with an orange one, which isn't going anywhere, do I really need two Sumos? Decisions, decisions....









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This was my beater watch. On a terrible velcro strap from Walmart. But I saved it and it's on a black leather strap.

Casio 100m 'diver' by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Seiko


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Heading to wife's work Christmas party with my GAW Kraken.









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)




----------



## mkay14 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303







​


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lenvino Lecronos


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Rocknrollwatches (Apr 2, 2018)

Reading about which one to buy next!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

MWW Tatoskok

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Ticino Depthmaster









Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Russian Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Strapsco bolstered strap with new Presage








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Some dust with a watch attached


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

UFO again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

US Waffle on BM. I dig it!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: modderclub


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Casual weekend = inexpensive Chinese.

Dodecagon Guanjin on a blue strap


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This right now. But a change is coming.

Seiko SUR-145 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

And the promised change

Vostok 12-02-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Sagitario (Jun 24, 2017)

Orient Capital


----------



## mkay14 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A







​


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

I love this watch!

I’m wearing my Orient Star open heart


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Can't sleep. What am I wearing?









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## pigman (Aug 30, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> IG: modderclub


I love the bezel, it looks great


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

pigman said:


> I love the bezel, it looks great


Thank you. It's a "bleach" special. I got it from billhk2001 ebay for $5. I've purchased three from him and they all dropped right into the 8926. They fade well with the bleach too.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My very first (somewhat wounded) G Shock.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocknrollwatches (Apr 2, 2018)

Russian Kama

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I REALLY like this watch.

Aragon Divemaster by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rocking some space rock today. 










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

M.H. Bertucci original watch history for $58. 38mm's of quartz goodness.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Seiko SRP513








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## mkay14 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Rado D-Star


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I've been neglecting this watch (well, all of them) since getting the Tudor, so I'm showing it a little love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Merry Xmas to all orthodox friends.








Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49K  on vintage OD canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

Fine old Botock with a Wancai fountain pen and today's finished quick crossword.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just a Tuna today.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

My new LLD's maiden voyage today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## freddyfred89 (Jun 14, 2018)

Steinhart OVM


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Got the urge to wear this little guy. It is so light that it disappears. The lume is actually pretty decent too.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

World Time AT
World Time AT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great week Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## suzublu (Aug 11, 2018)

Bronze CW


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Christopher Ward C60


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadisen


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Sharkey


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Haven't used this in a long time. SKX171 on a jubilee.


----------



## d25 (Jan 27, 2015)

bronze


----------



## mkay14 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Jsparks (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

wearing my grandpa's omega seamaster..









it is kinda small however..


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I finally joined the rest of the world and got a G-Shock...


----------



## Al Faromeo (Sep 23, 2016)

It's an emergency, today - skies are grey and the floor is wet.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## ap1984 (Sep 5, 2018)

Tag Carrera Blue Dreamer!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m On Canvas


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

:


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I finally replaced my MK1 Chrono that was "misplaced" in Milan in June. I hope everyone had a great Tuesday.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Hand-Winding Mechanical Watch







​


----------



## mkay14 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Citizen Skyhawk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

SBDC029


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Seiko SRPC41j1 PADI baby-turtle


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Still wearing my Christmas watch


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival H558-5000 Arnie.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tutima today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX011J









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Just got this









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Vintage looking HMT Janata


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241725.1 from hard-to-get-on and off bracelet to leather strap














​


----------



## mkay14 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Jsparks (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

U boat









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

OP


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Carrnegie. Surprisingly good looking!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Black Victorinox 50m field watch.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Seiko Starlight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex Thursday

My second favorite Expedition on Bond NATO by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 for Cross Country Skiing


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Afternoon switch to my Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755







​


----------



## Jeff10236 (Apr 29, 2015)

So, a couple weeks ago I found my mechanical wind up watch that I bought during Basic Combat Training at Ft. Jackson back in 1989. It long ago died, so I was thrilled that it started to work when I wound it.









I bought a couple NATO bands, and while it may look best on the olive green one, I'm wearing it with the leather NATO today.


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

New & Inexpensive: MG Orkina, seeing if this one is a better buy than the Loreo SNAFU watch.
Orkina_


----------



## mkay14 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Junkers 6050-5. It arrived today. Wearing it now.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Yup, definitely feels better on the bracelet. Feels very similar to the Panerai Luminor bracelet.....not that I would know. $44 on Walmart.com and well worth it.


----------



## Jsparks (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Brand new today. Much better than it has any right to be.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

$45 at Kohl's


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> I like this watch, but with an orange one, which isn't going anywhere, do I really need two Sumos? Decisions, decisions....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! What bracelet is that sumo on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I am not sure this is coming off my wrist any time soon.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I am not sure this is coming off my wrist any time soon.
> View attachment 13790953


I don't blame you. That is the Swiss-Killa.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ctlawyer said:


> Looks great! What bracelet is that sumo on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Beads of Rice from Yobokies.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241430







​


----------



## jman3566 (May 15, 2013)

Invicta Sea Hunter


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The color of love...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

M159-5028












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Adina SW18 S6FS


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6138-0011 Aug. 76









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51A today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Just got a new swimming pool. Also this is the first time I've worn this watch on its bracelet instead of a nato. Not bad.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Orient Planet









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Waiting on the jury to come back with a verdict.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just got this delivered yesterday. Sized and set it and have had it on the wrist since noon yesterday. Hasn't gained or lost a second yet.









Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on a Hirsch brown leather strap







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Armand Nicolet M02


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Jacques LeMans Diver on iso-styled rubber.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Modded 7002-7020 (hands and bezel) on a Yobokies BOR.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB today. My first automatic watch. I don't wear this one much anymore, but enjoy it when I do.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seafarer II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Don’t mind the incorrect day/date


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Just in... Helm Vanuatu









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still stuck on this one.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lylelovett666 (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Loving my Junkers. Excuse my red curtains casting a red tint :-d


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Switched to the Momentum Logic Chrono.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

Komanderskie on a bond nato 









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

My dressier more elegant Eco Drive. We were at a funeral.
Citizen Eco Drive Elegant by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Tisell diver on leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Helm Vanuatu









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Can't make up my mind which bezel I prefer. On the other hand I have the option to try both and change as I wish

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkay14 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Seiko for a Drill weekend.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I wore my HMT Pragathi today, on a vintage HMT bracelet I fitted last night. Pretty little automatic with Miyota 8200 movement.

Sorry, it looks like this website is not reading the orientation tags from my phone at the moment. My graphics program does so fine. Anyone know how I can fix it? Win 10.


----------



## liangliangyu (Nov 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)

Sinn 556a on a man cave leather strap


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Ambassador Clous de Paris Watch 241193














​


----------



## Keithm88 (Oct 28, 2017)

my Seiko snkp23


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Stag Tyo 3-eye chronograph


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX011J Domed









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Karlskrona Midnattssol









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Gold watches don't get a great deal of love on here but show me one with a white dial and I'm hooked.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Sitting here, getting ready for bed, and then I just saw the light hit it again. Such an interesting dial for the price.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Jacques LeMans Tempora on Vostok rubber.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Wearing this guy....


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

marcoscova said:


> Karlskrona Midnattssol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like it? Seems like a great price to quality ratio, but haven't seen many reviews.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Rocknrollwatches said:


> Russian Kama
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now you need a Sutra watch for your SO.


----------



## Rocknrollwatches (Apr 2, 2018)

mystic nerd said:


> Now you need a Sutra watch for your SO.


Hahahhahaha! For a quick second I had to think about that one. Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Rabirnie said:


> How do you like it? Seems like a great price to quality ratio, but haven't seen many reviews.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know, this was a weird purchase for me. Everytime I see one, it catches my attention. And when I stop and try to figure out what it is, I can't really tell what it is that intrests me about it. I couldn't resist bidding on one, and I got it and I must admit that it was again a bit of a weird experience. I couldn't really pair it with any of my bands or straps to get it to look "right"... untill I put it on the Nato it came with. Mind you, I have never worn a Nato... I just don't like them. But I must admit it looks right on the Nato. I have a few canvas straps coming in, and I suspect that might be a good fit.
It has a fabulous blue sunburst dial. Plays with the light better than any of my other watches. Sometimes almost looks 3-dimensional. It is a sporty watch, with a somewhat dressy feel (which is what conflicts me a bit I think). Probably due to the thin bezel and minimum text on the dial. The contrast is of course again in the steel bezel. It wears great. It is more sleek and elegant than what I am used to from a diver. So if you like the looks, I would definitely recommend it.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Seiko NH35 powered Aragon today.

Aragon Divemaster by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

SKX007 on a BluShark black Cordura quick release strap.














Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Solar Sunday. Now if it was just sunny today. 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## engrkanuto (Apr 5, 2017)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

TRASER


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

engrkanuto said:


> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Great looking Seiko!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the Invicta 8926OB (yesterday's pic)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mkay14 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300







​


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Heroic 18 bronze


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Quite rare Pulsar ( Seiko ) Military Diver 200M - PG6003P1 - 7N36-0AB0


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

New arrival.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Life is like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back to the Tudor; getting the car serviced.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Feeling a little square today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Racing today with Seiko SSB031









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Longines Heritage Military COSD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Citizen Eco-Drive AW7031-54A


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Aragon 1-14-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Travelling so the Casio Edifice dual time of course. I love that as I travel, I can select the country on my phone, and have the watch set the correct time as it receives the signals by bluetooth.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster v2.5 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

``


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Loving my Junkers. It seems to be about +9spd.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Zodiac GrandRally for the evening


----------



## paulibaum (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Seiko 5 Land Shark


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241619








​


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Seiko C359-5000
Calculator/Alarm
1979











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Spirit


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Third change today: Orient ER2F004W Titanium









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Blue Mako XL


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Traska Freediver this morning, love this thing. An incredible value.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Casio Edifice on the train









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Visodate.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

GS today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Citizen. Gold. Linen-esque dial.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: modderclub


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Super Avenger today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Ain't she swell looking? THANKS Randy!

BSH Invicta after Randy by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Skindiver today









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My current favorite. There is something about the dial, color, and dome Crystal. :-d:-!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Seiko Honda F1











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

1987 Atlantis 100


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

My Perpetual Regulator:


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tockr Air Defender


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E







​


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Seiko kinetic and grandad getting his nails done.


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Armand Nicolet M02


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelton Sector on DrunkArtStraps today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Titan









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Orient Mako USA II


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Maybe my last days with her... 








Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

LLD today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX007J on leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

BigEd said:


> View attachment 13807193
> View attachment 13807195
> 
> 
> Seiko kinetic and grandad getting his nails done.


One of my favorite watches. 
Grandad is a great sport!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Hey you dropped something! j/k...love it it's one of my grail lites! Thanks for the great photo


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

glen8ak said:


> Hey you dropped something! j/k...love it it's one of my grail lites! Thanks for the great photo




Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

This is the Grey dial Alpina that Amazon had a deal on Pre-Xmas for 165, put on a much more pleasing rally strap from Watchgecko, it originally came on a grey textile strap and was very dull looking, it really pops on this which matches the Arabic Numerals perfectly! My favorite quartz by far and one of my favorite watches on the wrist currently!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Today my Seiko SRP513 on Olive Green Cordura strap. Love this one because it has both, Pilot and Field look. Really nice combo IMO.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Junkers, my 23.5 hour companion.:-!:-d


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

glen8ak said:


> This is the Grey dial Alpina that Amazon had a deal on Pre-Xmas for 165, put on a much more pleasing rally strap from Watchgecko, it originally came on a grey textile strap and was very dull looking, it really pops on this which matches the Arabic Numerals perfectly! My favorite quartz by far and one of my favorite watches on the wrist currently!
> 
> View attachment 13808453


Really love the combination. Well done! I, too, am an Alpina fan.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

The watch that has many issues......


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Adina


----------



## d25 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## paulibaum (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Raketa Franken. Surprisingly, keeping up good time


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105 for this fine Thursday morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poor Bathyscaphe on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SSC017


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Another day with the LLD, now with deployment clasp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## .Z. (Jan 18, 2019)

My newest purchase.









Skickat från min SM-N950F via Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## potrvlb (Jan 18, 2019)

sticky said:


> SSC017
> 
> View attachment 13810365


Great looking watch but I have a heck of a time with mine. I learned the hard way not to ever leave it in a drawer because when it dies it will not charge up, even sitting in direct sunlight. Had to run mine to shop and have him jump start it. Otherwise, I get a ton of compliments when I wear this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## potrvlb (Jan 18, 2019)

.Z. said:


> My newest purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that my friend is a great looking watch! Damn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

DAGAZ Aurora #JakeB


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

£14, Rolex and Tudor eat your heart out


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Arnie for the weekend. Heading up to VT for the storms 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

583


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Tactico Modded Seiko









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## .Z. (Jan 18, 2019)

G-Shock









Skickat från min SM-N950F via Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## KidBoom (Jun 1, 2018)

Seiko SRPB43 with leather ostrich strap


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Just arrived yesterday - wearing it today. Bulova Military Chronograph 96B231. 262 kHz quartz.


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

G-Shock








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Borealis Cascais w/ STP1-11 movement


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I can never seem to get a good photo of this Orient watch; like wearing it though.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Hand Winding Watch







​


----------



## kripav (Jan 17, 2019)

still going strong since 2003 on original battery.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZF63 on tropic rubber.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

For the Gym








Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my Gruppo Gamma Peacemaker bronze on a SNPR Horween English Tan Dublin leather


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I've been wearing the BSH Invicta like a broken record.When I was coming home I thought I'd have Swiss Saturday.

Swiss Wenger by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Seiko Saturday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Still Junkers:-d:-!


----------



## wgarbo (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec M3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko on WatchSteward


----------



## Jsparks (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled AT8124-91L







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Sweet chrono! Which model number is this?



wgarbo said:


> View attachment 13817061


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera pilot


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi, my Top Diver.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Green C60.


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Enjoying this today 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Titanium spinnaker Tesei on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

My new Formex Essence. I received it this past Thursday and have been wearing it since Friday night. Still within +/-2 seconds per day. I expect that to differ today after an hour of snow blowing and shoveling.

Can't wait to get the bracelet in March.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Watching World Cup Handball game in darkness and loosing nerves, with SKX007.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko Turtle STO to end SeikoSunday


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Workout time


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Jack Mason with brown Barton elite silicon strap.


----------



## mkay14 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E. I've got 9 radio-controlled Eco-Drive watches. I love them for their accuracy and grab-and-go capability. 
And I don't have to worry about changing batteries.







​


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Shop day


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sinn U1 S










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Raketa 24-hr Franken in blue with proper pointy hands.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hamilton Pilot Day Date


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Junkers. Seems to be my daily.:-d


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Chronograph 24144.1







​


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Sometimes I want to be James Bond.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkay14 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## liangliangyu (Nov 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie Paul (Feb 25, 2018)

Zenith El Primero


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Kentex Landman


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Glacier Blue


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX007J









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rugged 30 Special Edition

Rugged 30 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Black and orange, nearly as desirable as blue and orange in my book.


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Longines Heritage Military COSD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc_Holliday008 (Aug 31, 2018)

Corgeut Tudor Coke GMT homage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gruppo Gamma Bronze Peacemaker on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa BellDiver 1 PVD back on its bracelet


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

CHEAP Wal-Mart Faux Chrono which is VERY legible.

Wal-Mart Faux Chrono by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## babermac (Apr 6, 2015)

Nodus Retrospect on BART.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lfarcos (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

Vintage USSR 3133.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Wearing the Pelton Sector Watch on a DrunkArtStraps leather today.


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Wearing the Pelton Sector Watch on a DrunkArtStraps leather today.


Absolutely perfect on that strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Limited Edition model 18035 , 0479/3000 made. Have the gun metal gray one but wasn't able to get the gold version. No biggie though. Next watch is a Seiko SPC 129P1,131P1 AND 133P1 Perpetual calendar/chronograph.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fairfield by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Taking care of the backyard flock aided by this hammy









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Timex with acrylic dome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Almost 2 weeks straight with Junkers.:-d


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

loving this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liangliangyu (Nov 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Remix 249108







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Traska Freediver


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

Mido Multifort with Geckota leather strap.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Another midnight shift waiting for the day to change.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Orient ER2F004W








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

ericgwoo said:


> Sometimes I want to be James Bond.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great piece; Looks great on that strap also.

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Turtle  again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

What I should be wearing today...









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dan Henry 1968


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

That horror that Seiko saw fit to inflict on the SARB065 just had to go so I tried it on a Perlon and Eureka!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Seiko black and orange monster....


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

FordHammie said:


> Great piece; Looks great on that strap also.
> 
> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


Thank you! I had just gotten the grey leather in the mail and it totally goes with the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

1994 benrus reissue









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

perfection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Momentum Torpedo date change by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

Big Crown


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Got my BB58...I mean my Vintage Barracuda last night...


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Wet day -- roads were flooded. Need to prepare for the worst with my water resist diver. :-d :-d


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

>_<


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Just realized this can be used as a Digital GMT function. 
Use primarily as a gym watch.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Glycine Airman GMT GL0151







​


----------



## ShoreFire77 (Apr 27, 2015)

Orange out for the sun!


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Gavox Avidiver


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX013 all week:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jsparks (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
Been a rough week at home and work. Very much looking forward to a chill weekend.

Farer Pointing II LE to close the work week.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

12 Degrees here...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309-7040 July-1980









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Another GShock








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Russian Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Seiko SPB083J1 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Quanqin Namos Homage.:-d Dial seems plastic:-(


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

Still loving thr steinys


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Hanowa Flagship.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally the weekend

Love this GSD-3A on canvas


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Brand new to me Dagaz Thunderbolt that finally arrived. From what I understand they won't be making these any more. I picked up one of the very last ones. Compared to my usual heavy dive watches this one is a welcome change. Is this a pilot or a field watch?


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

What a very wonderful striking color!



Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 13833475


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I agree, that canvas looks very nice with the watch. I like those hands too.


Jeep99dad said:


> Finally the weekend
> 
> Love this GSD-3A on canvas


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

t minus said:


> What a very wonderful striking color!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I only have a couple G's left, but they are keepers. I narrowed it down to this and my stealth king. Love them!


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Thanks! I only have a couple G's left, but they are keepers. I narrowed it down to this and my stealth king. Love them!


Never had a king, but I do have this negative display DW5600 I think is kinda cool. No doubt that these watches are made for life. I love my stainless steel divers, but they just don't take the level of shock that a G-Shock digital quartz can endure.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

t minus said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I only have a couple G's left, but they are keepers. I narrowed it down to this and my stealth king. Love them!
> ...


Nice! ...I have a thing for negative displays. The last G Shock I finally sold to get down to 2 was a gas 100 negative display - it was tough to sell.


----------



## liangliangyu (Nov 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient panda


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Saturday morning workout  with the Arnie.
How ironic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Mod On Jubilee


----------



## Jsparks (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bit of Seiko Saturday.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Seiko powered compliance
BSH Invicta 1-26-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

t minus said:


> I agree, that canvas looks very nice with the watch. I like those hands too.


Thank you  I'm glad i had him switch to those heat blued hands when I ordered. 
The canvas is from an old US Air Force bag so fits the theme too


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Poor Old Dave said:


> CHEAP Wal-Mart Faux Chrono which is VERY legible.
> 
> Wal-Mart Faux Chrono by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


That's actually not bad looking

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Becoming very attached to this one.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late post but i wore the panda Air Defender on a Barton rubber band all morning. 
Almost time to switch


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Late post but i wore the panda Air Defender on a Barton rubber band all morning.
> Almost time to switch


That is a super sweet looking watch! I had never heard of it thanks for broadening my horizons !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

glen8ak said:


> That is a super sweet looking watch! I had never heard of it thanks for broadening my horizons !


Thanks  I love it even if it's larger than my usuals. It's fairly short. Love the case design and the bead blasted finish is great on it imo 
This one is on sale right now on TOM


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Crepas Loggerhead 
















*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

This hasn't left my wrist since I received it a few days ago!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102







​


----------



## Doc_Holliday008 (Aug 31, 2018)

Guzmannosaurus said:


> >_<


Wow, love this. What model?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

On strapcode bracelet....









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Watching the sky open up at the Rolex 24. For the first time this weekend I'm happy to be watching from my couch rather than being trackside.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Doc_Holliday008 said:


> Wow, love this. What model?


Srpb61k1

>_<


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Good morning comrades


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

Tudor BlackBay for me today. Enjoy your lovely watches everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmuskin01 (Jul 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Sunday! Just noticed dates off. Not sure why, not anxious for Monday to come. Ha


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

DAGAZ #JakeB


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Jsparks (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Ambassador Clous de Paris Watch 241193







​


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

This is a sharp watch on the bracelet it comes with, but man oh man it looks even better on this strap









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Prospex solar


----------



## paolo83 (Jan 7, 2016)

ZM-73 said:


> Seiko Prospex solar
> View attachment 13839909
> 
> View attachment 13839911


Very nice watch! Love it.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX009J to start the week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday but was too busy to post.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Monday


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

paolo83 said:


> Very nice watch! Love it.


Thank you!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Wenger Black Night...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This little beige number.


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sinn U1 S










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Didun









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkart31 (Oct 9, 2016)

Grand Seiko vintage.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Binger Bauhaus -- not sure about the purplish gray or the applied indices at 3, 6, 9, and 12; I think that the indices should be all applied or all painted. I think my Junkers is a lot better looking but change is good.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

This









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Traska Freediver tonight 
A very nice watch and strong value even at $400 new

Thanks


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jsparks (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Командирские 650539


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex TW2R46300


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mona666 (Jan 28, 2019)

This week is Heritor Aura. No pics for now possible (


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

UFO today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Zodiac GrandRally today


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Great capture 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Great capture
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Alarm Chronograph 241280







​


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

The Mako 500 from Zelos. The micro brand that started my obsession.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Had this Diesel bead blasted to give it a 2nd life after having gotten a bit bored with it.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

... oh yes, and had the second hand painted blue

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Super affordable : the latest Rodina Automatic version


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Just caught me a "VIPERFISH"
















*


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Second day with Binger


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

AT World Time








Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## CrazyCat (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

1985 Turtle On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Mid-day switch to Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B














​


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Orient Perpetual Calendar with slide rule


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Adina


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Elysee Zelos:


----------



## Jsparks (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Braun









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49K on canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New Cave Dweller (STP1-11)


















Here it's Currently -8 Fahrenheit (-31F WindChill)








*


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

SKX007 first time on a single pass NATO strap.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Bought this G for $35 on sale but haven't worn it much. Since my right wrist is bare this is going on.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Baby it's cold outside.....









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Cold in Cleveland...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the old  today









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Wednesday with SE 420B05S


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

My Hammy work watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Brera by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Dug the 009 out today.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Haven't worn this in a while...


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wearing my January, 1983 Hamilton MIL-W-46374B for my birthday.




Theflyingclocksman said:


>


Nice watch, pen, and shot. Don't know if you knew this, but that Zebra F701 is available in an updated, all-steel version.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Guanqin


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

theretroshave said:


> Wearing my January, 1983 Hamilton MIL-W-46374B for my birthday.
> 
> 
> Nice watch, pen, and shot. Don't know if you knew this, but that Zebra F701 is available in an updated, all-steel version.
> ...


That's a beaut! Dial layout and size, it's just right.

Thanks! I was not aware, will check it out. My penmanship is on par with a kindergartener, and this pen plus a select few actually help it become legible, haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665125







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Domed On Leather









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Guanqin GJ16103


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Guanqin Bauhaus-like -- no dome crystal though :-(


----------



## Swissie (May 10, 2015)

ABC at work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alleged (Oct 10, 2010)

SARX035 on a Gunny suede strap


----------



## Stretch44 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hey all, new to the forum and this is my first post. Graf Zeppelin LZ129 Moonphase with Barton Alligator Navy Blue band.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

>_<


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4004-52E










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

. Something for the luxury watch guys to laugh at on their way to the squash courts. Sans bezel insert and all. I might qualify why I wore this today , It is -50F here in Chicago and I work construction. I wouldn't subject even my other work watches to this environment


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just got this in and love it. The case lines and finish are fantastic My turtle won't survive this


----------



## ibrar (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Stretch44 said:


> Hey all, new to the forum and this is my first post. Graf Zeppelin LZ129 Moonphase with Barton Alligator Navy Blue band.
> View attachment 13849887
> View attachment 13849887


Welcome! That's a great looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNAD41


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## paolo83 (Jan 7, 2016)

ZM-73 said:


> Seiko SNAD41
> View attachment 13851255
> 
> View attachment 13851257


That's a crazy lookin' Seiko! Never seen it before. Love it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

paolo83 said:


> That's a crazy lookin' Seiko! Never seen it before. Love it.


Thank you. The blue part of the case is polycarbonate. There are two other models SNAD43 (black) and SNAD45 (black/pvd). There is another Seiko, a similar and smaller model, SNA309.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

H558-5000 Arnie May-82 seemed like the obvious choice today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Arrived today. SRPC23K1. Cloudy day, so not exactly perfect for sunburst dial.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Beating the cold and snow today with my SAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 4..... Sometimes you just get on a roll.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Svalbard Regulator AF12


----------



## DontBlinkWRX (May 19, 2017)

bearwithwatch said:


> Svalbard Regulator AF12
> 
> View attachment 13852477


I like that! 
Tag Heuer Formula 1 WAH1110 for me today. My first Swiss piece.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the new arrived, Steinhart OVM. HAGWE Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Always amazed at how a new strap can make you love a watch again. Was thinking of flipping this last week. Digging the Milanese on this Undone Chrono.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Sporting my Zelos Mako on a strapcode windmill.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

1AM, and newly arrived SRPC23K1









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrar (Feb 3, 2017)

On kids game








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Frankenseiko. The guts from a Bracelet only 5 into the body of a custom 5 I destroyed a long time ago.

Frankenseiko by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Seiko SBDC063 tonight


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Field H70555533. This was my first real automatic mechanical watch and I have been very impressed with the accuracy of its H-10 movement. 
I've had it on a watch winder for a couple of days and it is running at +1 second per day.







​


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Ma USA Today.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Smurf94 (Dec 31, 2018)

GS Snowflake


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

This new baby will stay on my wrist next few days for sure. SRPC23K1 perfectly aligned 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

7548-700F August 1981
New pickup 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Wearing my January, 1983 Hamilton MIL-W-46374B for my birthday.
> 
> 
> Nice watch, pen, and shot. Don't know if you knew this, but that Zebra F701 is available in an updated, all-steel version.
> ...


You have to pluck out the plastic insert of the pen and then you can run a "space pen" ink refill in it.... perfect.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Derkdiggler said:


> You have to pluck out the plastic insert of the pen and then you can run a "space pen" ink refill in it.... perfect.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


 Did this with the original version when I modded it to full steel, and with my current FxMD (European all steel model). Highly recommend.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really loving this Seiko on the blue Scurfa rubber


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Oris Aquis


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the Orient Ray II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)

Momentum Steelix - just got in today via trade with a forum member and I love it!


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Tissot T-Navigator 3000 on a zulu.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This on the left wrist.
BSH 02-02-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

This on the right wrist.
Frankenseiko 2-02-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Binger. In bright sunlight, the purple gray looks nicer, but the silver hands and indices have a blueish tint:-s.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wesnellans (Aug 31, 2017)

Simple little thing, but oh so pleasing to my sensibilities... Seiko SNZG


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

BalooSD said:


> View attachment 13856375


Very cool. What brand is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

sriracha said:


> Very cool. What brand is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vestal Restrictor

Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

sriracha said:


> Very cool. What brand is that?


Vestal Restrictor 43. Love everything about it except the lume (none on hour hand, crappy on the rest).


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681 on a carbon fiber strap







​


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Casio











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Speedy reverse panda









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

The honeymoon continues










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01 (Sep 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## paolo83 (Jan 7, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Really loving this Seiko on the blue Scurfa rubber


That's super cool. I love it. Which Seiko is that?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another orange Aquis.


----------



## MattyMatt (Sep 18, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackFliegeruhr104 (Jul 14, 2018)

Junghans Chronoscope Ref. 027/3380


----------



## JackFliegeruhr104 (Jul 14, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> View attachment 13856375


 very nice diver. What brand is it? Kinda has a Pan Sub look.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

paolo83 said:


> That's super cool. I love it. Which Seiko is that?


It's the SBDC063 BUT it also goes by another reference number based on the market, SPB079


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hiking with my wife and Steinhart OVM. -19 and Wind was at 50 mph on the 2500ft top 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ScurfaSunday


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

Helson.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

A-13A pilot.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Binger white. Changed bracelet to light brown strap.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Just got this in the door. Ranger chronograph with solid bronze bezel, great patina. It has a very unusual crown, rotates to five positions which operate the functions.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After using a pressure washer for 6 straight hours it's time to relax and watch the game.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasmorgan (Dec 27, 2017)

Today, I’m wearing my Lew & Huey Orthos Commander 300. Thanks so much f71 for designing such a fantastic watch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665125







​


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Going light today.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

This is just a chunk!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## paolo83 (Jan 7, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's the SBDC063 BUT it also goes by another reference number based on the market, SPB079


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## onamewa (Feb 4, 2019)

My g shock gba 800


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Strejle (Apr 24, 2018)

The rocket raketa


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX007J to start the day with a mid day change to a incoming beauty 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Night Hawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

CASIO DW-290 - 1° MISSION IMPOSSIBLE WATCH


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Off to work at our Florida campus


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Staying with this for day 3 until FedEx shows up.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Wearing curves today









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Being one of those weirdos wearing two watches at the moment....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Night Hawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival on a Drunkartstrap canvas.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival Orange Arnie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great day Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Mercer on navy blue leather nato.









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

First day with the rubber strap.
Happy Monday!


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Binger Bauhaus White on a brown strap.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Oris Aquis


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SBDC063 on Scurfa rubber  for dinner and a beer


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the Seiko SARB017 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Classy dogs wear chronos !






and I wear them too


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

>_<


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Left wrist today arrived Casio W736H-1AV, right wrist SRPC23K1.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Steinhart GMT Black and Blue Ceramic


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Arnie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The black Seeker.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

7002 Mod On Jubilee









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Tissot PRS516 Chronograph T100.417.11.031.00







​


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Winner Chinese Character Watch for Chinese New Year.


----------



## nuvolablue01 (Sep 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

IQ Compass

IQ Compassy by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Smiths PRS-25 Everest


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

This is borderline affordable for me but is one of my grail in the vintage styled dress watch category.









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

DUO!











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

From 10 watches to one drop dead gorgeous piece... The Eterna Kontiki four hands!









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriend sporting the Rangeman


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

7548-700F on Z199









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Old Poljot Military









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## djcoronel (Mar 31, 2018)

i can't take off my little stowa after acquiring it a few days ago. it's so elegant yet the most affordable piece in my collection by far. i'll see how long the honeymoon period lasts!


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Smiths PRS-25 Everest


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

New addition of SE 420B06S


----------



## nuvolablue01 (Sep 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Guanqin "Bauhaus"


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

>_<


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

It's been a SKX kinda week. I was not sure about the OEM rubber strap but quickly grown to like it...


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

New leather NATO on old scratchy Luminox


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Still wearing these two....


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

INOX


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I really like that strap, it goes nicely with that Squale.


yankeexpress said:


>


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

All set for the day tomorrow









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

G-Shock GW-M5610NV -2JF #Squares #RetroTechChic


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

ZM-73 said:


> INOX
> View attachment 13868393
> 
> View attachment 13868397


That dial is such a beautiful colour!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Similar to the Bezel colour on this, and one of the reasons I bought it!


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

If you browse the daily WRUW posts, this watch might seem familiar. Been a part of my collection for a bit more than a month, and I've already taken more pics of it than any other watch! Can't stop looking at it either. Granted, having been bitten by the watch bug, I am looking at other watches as potential purchases but I am trying to hold myself off this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

It really is a great red. I almost got the blue one, but figured I had plenty of blue dials (and the fact that it was cheaper had nothing to do with my decision ;-) ).


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Lobster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Still this new Turtle  SRPC23K1. I'm conducting 10-day accuracy test. Till now, after 5 days lost only 1,5 sec! That's -0,3 sec/day! Incredible! And it's perfectly aligned, and have great bezel action. Love it!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6138-0011 August 1976









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo SKX007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still this.....









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

SKA567


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

My original Seiko, bought for me by My wife in around 1983 |> 
Was my daily wear workhorse for many years along with a now defunct Seiko Chronograph/Alarm that finally died after 15 plus years.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Cosmonaut today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)

Melbourne Portsea; one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

BingGrey


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Undone on mesh...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darthtavion75 (Dec 26, 2018)

Lew & Huey Orthos Commander


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E







​


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Relaxing....and watching Oak Island.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Tisell Submersible









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

LLBean Field.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309-7049 July-1980 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Still turtle 








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Staying with the SRPC23J for another day.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandjunkie (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

NTH, DR


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Forced resting, so trying to fill my time playing with watches.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01 (Sep 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

G-Shock


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GSD-3A on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 II


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Love my Smiths too!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Speedy Racing









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Newmark 6BB reissue


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Another day, another Nighthawk. This time it's my Nighthawk BK7010-24W (Havana edition). Tomorrow I plan to wear my blue Costco exclusive Nighthawk 
and hopefully, the next day, my Blue Angels Nighthawk that is arriving tomorrow.







​


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Old school Seiko M159-5029











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Still this Turtle  SRPC23K1









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Tissot.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Repeat from yesterday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of Seiko's solar wonders.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bertucci DX3 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's almost that time of year for me.










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

My newly arrived G-Shock-esque Luminox Sentry. Liking it more than I expected.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Arrived yesterday G-Shock GA-800


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

The midday switch to the orange Arnie 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)

Portsea on a navy genuine alligator strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Sat









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpinas Startimer Fliegerstaffel


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

First day on the wrist!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadisen White


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Amazon had a gift waiting for me when I got home. My new cheapo quartz. Stole it for 55.00 bucks !


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Baldieri Seamonster (38mm, hardly a monster, lol) to brighten up a gloomy winter day:


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This Seiko Quartz which ONE WAY OR ANOTHER is going to get different hands.
And SOMEDAY will be replaced by an SRPB39K1....

Seiko SUR-145 02-09-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

G-Shock Square


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Longines Ultronic on original bracelet
View attachment 13876505


----------



## JoelBarrett (Jul 22, 2018)

Kaisa & Paternoster Designs men's heart-shaped watch with Citizen movement, Www.kapadesigns.com










-
Joel Barrett
Atlanta, GA


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Helson Shark Diver









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

First day with it...

Loving it so far!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

My Seiko SRP605 today


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day three for my Nighthawks - the Costco exclusive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L







​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

New DEKLA Pilot watch, old radium, B-type, handwinding, running +1s/d:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Modern/Vintage -ninja turtle  on vintage Korean War canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackFliegeruhr104 (Jul 14, 2018)

Loving this, 1942/Zenith/Cal.12-4/14K


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

SKA623


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

one more of DEKLA Flieger old radium:


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Blingy yet affordable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna on ToxicNato again.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Still this guy. Had on a week straight. Put on my new OEM rubber strap in it. Hasn't come off.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The strap on this watch is ever so comfy!

Timex Blue Expedition on Blue Silicon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Sunday Funday!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the GG Peacemaker on a super soft DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadisen black


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day four of my Nighthawks - Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Blue Angels Nighthawk BJ7006-56L














​


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pan-Europ


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

ZM-73 said:


> Pan-Europ
> View attachment 13880359
> 
> View attachment 13880361


Nice Hamilton ZM!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Nice Hamilton ZM!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

..my sport many years ago.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

castlk said:


> View attachment 13880495


Very Very Niceeeee!

\Fly Back by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle  on Larry's z199









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

glycine sandblasted combat 7


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Took a break from automatics. My new Casio W736H-1AV. Rugged, big positive display, big digits, great reverse backlight, vibration alarm, stopwatch, timer, dual time. Super easy to read in daylight or in darkness.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cheap Sub today









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Binger Gray.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Waterbury today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Strejle (Apr 24, 2018)

Armida a11 best bang for buck watch Ive seen


----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)

My new Invicta Pro Diver 8926.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alkin Model1 on DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H








With its brother:






​


----------



## mguffin2k6 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I am surprised at how much I like this watch. Along with my son's watch.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Devil..


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Relaxed today...









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

sal4 said:


> Citizen Nighthawk today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice watch... Had it years ago and may pick another one up.

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpipoli (Nov 11, 2018)

Just arrived yesterday


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Icy Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival!! 7548-7000 on z199 bracelet January/1984
Was originally acquired from and serviced your Spencer Klein.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I need to switch up my sport coats more often.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

--


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Raketa Franken 24h. Surprisingly working well.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Switched from Casio to SKX007









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just realized I've had this one for almost 4 years now. I'd say it's earned keeper status for sure.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

Heuer Monaco


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

just pulled this one out of the box. Bigger than I thought, but very nice for more formal summer afternoons.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Glycine Combat 6









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sandjunkie (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Still love this one


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled AT8124-91L







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Dress watch dressed down just a little bit. Orient Contemporary ER2F004W.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Giugiaro design digital.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

7548-7000 on z199. January, 1984
Still honeymooning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 the past 3 days










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Titanium M Force.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Eco Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Love this. Just understated class, imho obvs!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The first watch that started me down the rabbit hole....

Aviator Quartz Chrono by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Jacques LeMans Auto.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Citizen NH8350 Blue


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GvShockb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
url=https://flic.kr/p/2dD2kf3]







[/url]GvShockb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
GvShockb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

Me with my Bulova


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrAaro (Aug 14, 2018)

I don't understand why people buy MVMTs and DWs when you can get a perfectly working vintage watch like this for under 50€.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

MrAaro said:


> I don't understand why people buy MVMTs and DWs when you can get a perfectly working vintage watch like this for under 50€.
> 
> View attachment 13889437


Looks fantastic with that ice blue NATO, too.


----------



## Cmoby2019 (Feb 14, 2019)

Citizen promaster


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Brera Orologi for today 
Brera by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Trusty SKX007 and waiting for my wife to come home from work.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

jpipoli said:


> Just arrived yesterday
> View attachment 13883653
> 
> View attachment 13883655


This is a very nice piece by a very respected brand that began in Philadelphia... What's the lug to lug and diameter on this one?

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Speedy









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjellape (Jan 17, 2019)

a 30€ citizen I found online and a cheap strap that was on my Seiko SNK807 (and it didn't looked this good


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Valentine will love this..........


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Today I am wearing my £16.48 Nakzen Pagoda watch. Wearing it for lunch today and two friends we were with, who know I like watches, asked me what I was wearing. They could not believe how little I paid for this watch on a bracelet and were gobsmacked when I told them it had a Seiko Quartz movement. I have only set the time once, when I got it in November last year and it is running within seconds of where it should be.

Yes the bracelet does rattle a little bit. I would be annoyed had I paid ten times as much for it but for the price I paid, it would be unreasonable to moan. Anyway, after about 20 minutes I really don't notice it. I know they don't use a sapphire crystal now, but really they are a great everyday watch to have!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Love this


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

DEKLA Flieger B old radium - handwinding


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

7040 on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Yesterday was Citizen NJ8350 Blue.

Today is Citizen NH8350 White.

Both are minimalist style watches. I love the Citizen NH8350 minimalist style.


----------



## Strejle (Apr 24, 2018)

Rakets


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

TRASER P59


----------



## Cmoby2019 (Feb 14, 2019)

Baby Turtle


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View attachment 13890941


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Vat (Mar 8, 2018)

Newest member of the fleet (shakes tiny fist at Starbuy and the eBay 10% discount...). Was really keen for a SRPA21 but wasn't comfortable with the pricing but with the discounts pulled the trigger. Really happy with it.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This. It hacks! Cool! It looks like a diver.

Seiko SRPB39K1 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

just another pretty face... but with a fresh battery

TXThursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Mackinaw F0110000303














​


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE


----------



## nuvolablue01 (Sep 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

nice watch


----------



## FrederickAdkins6 (Feb 15, 2019)

Chronovisor Pioneer CVGM7102


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

H601
Seiko Duo












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The orange Ray.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Mido Ocean Star Titanium


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Techne sparrow hawk with nice Seagull movement. Lovely little chrono which I picked up around 10 years ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Arnie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Hamilton King Scuba









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


You get big points on that pocket shot. Well done Sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> You get big points on that pocket shot. Well done Sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank you!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Binger


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

Seiko SARB mod. Trying out a new strap today.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Feeling green









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Going swimming tomorrow with my grandkids so I'm wearing my trusty Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK). It always performs superbly in the pool and swimming winds it up well.







​


----------



## g1yph (Mar 1, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> glycine sandblasted combat 7


So I have a stupid question, is this the successor to the Combat Vintage 6, or something else entirely?

I like the watch though. How's the lume?


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## robrobsen (Apr 3, 2018)

This one










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Still have this beast on, I really like the stainless steel bezel.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Puzzle Media (Sep 26, 2018)

Seiko 5 on Martu leather strap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Newly arrived 24-hour Amphibia from Meranom.









Lume shot at 04:35 the next morning.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

The "Compressor" style watch my Wife bought me for Christmas! This is running within around +/- 5 secs a day now it is run in a bit. Great |>

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## rodolfoscl (Jun 20, 2017)

Military move today










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Binger white


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Super engineer for the SUN065


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Me and my left-handed wife


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Orange diver.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Excited with my new (to me) Lum-Tec









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Orange

Seiko SRPB39K1 on black Leather by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## jpipoli (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Red Casio with Pool Cleaning Complication.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lenvino Lecronos


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Getting the workout out of the way. 7548-7000 on Z199 along for the ride









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Orient Star "Explorient" today. A good brunch watch.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Was really surprised at how quickly I adapted to a regulateur configuration.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Have this Black beauty in before switching to g shock for the gym


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjellape (Jan 17, 2019)

wheelbuilder said:


> View attachment 13900353


a blue seadragon? can you give a ref number please?


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Happy #SeikoSunday with #BarnacleBillTheSeiko My trusty, crusty, 1991 7002. I love the wabi sabi on this piece.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mechanic1908 (Feb 5, 2013)

This atm.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300







​


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from the talk of Tapa


That is a gorgeous watch! I'm jealous of the summer scenery in the background.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

ChiefWahoo said:


> That is a gorgeous watch! I'm jealous of the summer scenery in the background.


Thanks Chief! It's a Throwback 1983 model.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Zinvo Blade


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Zinvo Blade


----------



## d25 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

My Gavox Legacy.


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day two for my Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300







​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Relaxing with my 12 years old Lab









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Gloomy Monday blues


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Expedition Field Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Field Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mechanic1908 (Feb 5, 2013)

My Seiko recraft.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the new arrived. Marathon JDD, it's a Big Boy.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Gallatin Beetucci by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Guanqin Lambda homage


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Does $350 (including a full service) count as affordable?

If so then how about a little 1972 Hamilton and Coffee...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Finally found a smartwatch I think is worth having (hearacy I know)...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Enjoyed wearing this automatic Deep Blue. I will wear it to bed since the lume is fairly bright.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

G-Shock


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317







​


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Cmoby2019 (Feb 14, 2019)

Citizen something or other..been a long couple of days..


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Seastar Chronograph.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received a Bead of Rices bracelet that I mounted on 6309-7049









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Traska Freediver for the evening. 
It's really a great watch for the $, highly recommended 
Love their mint dial too or the PVD version.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Orient Howard Blue


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

DA45










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## o_justin (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD







​


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Resurrecting some old never worn quartz stuff with a little cheap canvas. I am so easily amused


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Maen Hudson on Phoenix nato. Very comfortable and thin nato. It's not stitched together like most natos so we'll see how it holds. Also had to put an extra hole in it.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Cmoby2019 (Feb 14, 2019)

Invicta


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Leviathan


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Wearing the Farer Lander GMT on their tan barenia strap. Still a favorite of mine.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Athaya vintage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great day Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Doing my part to STO. 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Latest version of the Rodina Automatic


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My latest acquisition. I ordered from Big South American river, but this watch came from Israel (weird) in four days with free shipping.

Orient Bambino Version 3 aka Bauhaus (white).

I love minimalist style watches with simple indices, and dome crystal.


----------



## Cmoby2019 (Feb 14, 2019)

Caddy!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

My Current favorite.

Seiko SRPB39K1 on blur Perlon 2-20-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Movado with some sea spray.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

TRASER #Switzerland


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tockr Air Defender tonight


----------



## Rufio0312 (Feb 13, 2017)

Slightly modded turtle


----------



## Rufio0312 (Feb 13, 2017)

Slightly modded turtle
View attachment 13911579


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

EZ R Sig

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## jerry80 (Feb 20, 2019)

I rode the pushie to work so needed something durable but looks good. Enter the G-Shock!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6







​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

Original braun aw22. Bridgestone promo edition


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen 
Ana-Digi 
41-9010











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

H558-5000 May '82









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackFliegeruhr104 (Jul 14, 2018)

Circa 1970s Swiss Case/National Semiconductor L E.D.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Pelton Sector on a DrunkArtStraps leather, which I think works perfectly on it. 
Case 100% manufactured & hand-finished in the US


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

EZR Sig by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Parnis Batman









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Today, I am using my Orient Bambino V3 aka Bauhaus in blue. My watch changed in color from yesterday. I think my white is nicer than my blue, but the blue in bright light is striking.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Vintage datejust homage Rado purple horse








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko solar diver.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Evening with SRPC23K1 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4004-52E today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

DAGAZ Aurora #JakeB


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex Archive MK1



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

UFO August '76









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Davosa Argonautic









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

CW


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Just received an hour ago:


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Bambino V3 with some natural, but mostly artificial lighting.


----------



## vwtech (Oct 27, 2017)

San Martin pilot









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Adina


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Going swimming with my grandkids tomorrow so I'm wearing my trusty Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369. 
I never have to worry about it being in the water. It is my go-to dive watch.







​


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Vintage (c.1975) West End Watch Co. Sowar:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo Turtle









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

SEIKO-mod SATURDAY


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Garmin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

7548-7000 on oem z199









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Ti Ocean Star


----------



## JER3 (Nov 16, 2017)

Lab diving...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Desk flying today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My wrist needed a break from all the heavy steel watches, so this lightweight G-Shock.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Christopher Ward C60 GMT


----------



## g1yph (Mar 1, 2016)

Something a little dressy/sporty. Love it on the suede strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new Avi-8 Lancaster Bomber AV-4067


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Seiko SRPB39K1 on blur Perlon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

Still honeymooning with this.


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Christopher Ward C65 GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

ZM-73 said:


> View attachment 13905847


Very nice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hamilton khaki mechanical









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Finishing up Punisher season 2


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today very strong! ;-)


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Chrono Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Victorinox Inox Pro









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good afternoon 
Been wearing the Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD on their brown rubber so far. Always enjoy wearing these D1


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Little Awesome Watch 
MRW200H-7BV

Casio WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Cmoby2019 (Feb 14, 2019)

Amphibia


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Treevorb (Aug 28, 2018)

Nodus Retrospect SS/Polar with the newly released bracelet. Absolutely in love with this watch now. Ticks all the boxes for me.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Guanqin Bauhaus


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm staying with my new Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6 for another day. I am enamored of it, partly because it's new 
but also because it is a little different from my other Alpina Startimers.







​


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

AVI-8 Hawker Harrier II


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Going modern today  SKX007J









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Turtle on ISO









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Prometheus Manta Ray LE blue dial









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Luminox today


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Bambino V3 White


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4004-52E










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Just arrived today. Loving the blue dial on the Karlskrona Midnattssol.









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmoby2019 (Feb 14, 2019)

Invicta Parra Eels edition


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Borealis Sea Storm V2 on an overcast beach morning.









Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Not sold on this color. Maybe it's the pink shirt, but it seems pretty feminine to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Citizen Limited Edition Fugu Automatic Diver


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bronze Peacemaker on a super soft DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

On a Day off....Yay.. watching True Detective on HBO... getting ready for Shine Down concert tomorrow.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

CW Trident GMT 38mm:


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I am lost.
This US$12 Casio impresses me!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Summer day ;-)


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Took it off to get this shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Rosenbloom said:


> I am lost.
> This US$12 Casio impresses me!
> 
> View attachment 13927221


You're not lost at all. Just wise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Back to basics 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

QuickSilver:
Not good at pitcher takin. My thing was operating 116 car coal trains
Hence the user ID
But wearing a Deep Blue 1,000 meter Diver. Seiko VX43 engine. 26th
day of the month in rotation.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Enjoying the new Tockr Dday, a unique design and truly a piece of history on the wrist with its dial made of metal from the WWII "That's all, Brother" C-47 aircraft that led the charge on Normandy back in June 1944. 
Nice to wear something different and unique. 
Cheers.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Just an old cheap and cheerful friend that I haven't worn in a long time (Wenger Roadster Costco exclusive edition on a "Randon" branded seat belt NATO.)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I am not a quartz watch guy, but I have to admit quartz is very convenient especially if you don't wear it everyday. I like this watch every much.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Changed the strap and pullover 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Steinhart 39 on safiano leather strap









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

glycine 36mm on homemade suede.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LJ67 (Apr 15, 2018)

Montblanc Twinfly Chronograph


----------



## LJ67 (Apr 15, 2018)

vbluep51v2 said:


> Steinhart 39 on safiano leather strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😮 Wow, I love it. Moving that one towards the top of my hit list.


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Group B v2 today


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Funky cold patina  nh25a

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Binger White


----------



## Cmoby2019 (Feb 14, 2019)

Citizen BM8470-03A


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Ocean1


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Ignition


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Another Alpina Startimer today - Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Better color today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Tweet Tweet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Good morning!









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Pulsar buddy









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

MTD1087


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

jalak said:


> MTD1087


Great looking piece, but is it really 51mm in diameter?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Alpinist









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Davosa Argonautic









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

KIRA ZURI SBDC073 “Ice - Frost -Moon Monster” on SC 22 Engineer


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This is a heck of a watch and amazing value imho. Lots of little details and good specs for the $. I love their PVD model too.


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Mickey Lorus


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadisen Black


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Titan Small Seconds.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## JER3 (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Cmoby2019 (Feb 14, 2019)

Guanjin


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Very affordable! ((Free in a trade for a modded Seiko SNZH))

Awesome accuracy and looks good to boot!

Seiko 6f22 Moonphase. Daini manufacture.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Orient Defender


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## lobefin (Feb 18, 2017)

Seiko SNDX47.


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Squale tropic gmt









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

43mm case without crown. 22mm lugwidth


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

jalak said:


> MTD1087


43mm case without crown. 22mm lugwidth.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s7ereo (Feb 21, 2019)

On my exceptionally tiny wrist:


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

1999>2019 now vintage ;-)


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

1999>2019 now vintage ;-)


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Sadly, nothing....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> View attachment 13933341
> 
> 
> Sadly, nothing....


all those tickers must be sad!

IQ Fly Back.. this is one sweet piece!

IQ Fly Back by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Deep 44









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex T5B141. If anyone has a link to fit this band that you would be willing to spare, I'd happily pay for it. It fits, but I think it will fit a bit tight when summer heats up.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Timing my drive to work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

hopscottch said:


> Timing my drive to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Squale Y1545 modded with snow flake hands, black date wheel, ceramic bezel and no cyclops









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Borealis Seafarer II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadisen Gold and Black


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## Sawdusty (Feb 13, 2019)

Heading into the workshop in a couple mins...so on goes this little guy:


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

A little Timex love today

Blue Expedition Orange Silicon 2-28-19 II by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Lighting the way









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Timex Intelligent Quartz


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

New bracelet for my Citizen NY0040. Just basic and ordinary but I love the combination.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309-7049 August '87 Hong Kong dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Mint dial again today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

G-Shock G5600E:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and happy Friday 
Farer Pointing II LE


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Tuna salad sir?


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

USSR 3133.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Start the month with a Russian









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Today's dress watch.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Junkers 6050-5


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SS Anadigi Expedition on Ritchie Nato 
AnaDigi Friday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

New Barton Canvas strap came in today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph SSC021







​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Rugbyboy96 (Dec 14, 2017)

Couldn't get the camera to focus on both at once, so you get two pics



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Saturday wrist watch fever!

On the right wrist, the Marathon USMC GSAR.
On the left wrist, the Christopher Ward Ombré

Team them up, and we got the MarOmbre!


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Gave my Zelos the night off.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## paolo83 (Jan 7, 2016)

aguila9 said:


> Gave my Zelos the night off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch. What's the model?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Save the Ocean


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

paolo83 said:


> Beautiful watch. What's the model?


It's the Bulova Moon watch (bracelet model). I put a strap on it when the mood hits me.

In case you shop around for one be aware that they sell a commemorative model which come with a similar strap and a nylon velcro strap. The pin holes on the lugs are placed differently than on the bracelet model.

The one with the straps does not accept the bracelet. Go figure

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Going vintage again today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

#SeikoSaturday









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DarkstarWA (Oct 15, 2018)

Wearing my Weiss LE Gauge Series


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This morning I've been wearing my GG Peacemaker bronze on a DrunkArtStraps canvas to hang out with my Zoé and run errands. 
Switch later for a Scotch & Watches Grand Seiko event


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Seiko Monster 3rd Gen emerald Green - Just arrived














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Frankenseiko
Frankenseiko 3-02-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

New arrival.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

Dan Henry 1963


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

50 year old Waltham. Not worth much, but got it from my father in law as he knows I dig watches. He got it from his buddy that has since passed away. His buddy bought it in Vietnam in 1979 while in the service of the Australian army. Kind of a cool story. I don't wear it much. It's small. But I am amazed that it is still running within 5-6 seconds a day. It has never been serviced!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Family shot and a few of my current favorites.....


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadisen White


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Newly acquired Purist this afternoon:


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

Seiko SSB097P1 on Clockwork Synergy Army Green Cordura


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241430







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Zeppelin


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

The watch that's preventing me from adding another...temporarily?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPC93, Save The Ocean


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

True Legend.....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wesnellans (Aug 31, 2017)

Simple, not flashy, and without any messing with on my part accurate to within 3-4 seconds a day. Keep thinking about getting another Seiko auto but wonder if it will be as good as this one has been...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> #SeikoSaturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 love your collection. One of the things that make seiko such a cool brand is there are so many different models.

You can have such a diverse collection even if you just stay with seiko.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Chris Ward called it a world timer but I still reckon it's a fancy GMT.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Polished bezel & new handset?



Derkdiggler said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Actually this one is a different one... the case is a snk which has the 20mm lugs and has the stock finishing. I did replace the dial and hands but I think I might experiment with some different hands before it's all over. I can't leave anything alone (sigh)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Starfish getting some juice today.

Starfish by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Karlskrona Midnattssol


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Derkdiggler said:


> Actually this one is a different one... the case is a snk which has the 20mm lugs and has the stock finishing. I did replace the dial and hands but I think I might experiment with some different hands before it's all over. I can't leave anything alone (sigh)
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


(SNKE63) ooops

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tockr Air Defender all blacked out


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Zodiac Sea Dragon









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gttheo (Dec 8, 2015)

Lum-tec M61 WUS edition factory refurbed for $50. Gotta love Weigand.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## paolo83 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Seiko Sunday
Seiko Baby Orange Monster 3--03-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the PVD theme with the Scurfa Bell Diver  on bracelet


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

SWATCH Sistem51 #HODINKEE


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Field Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

fargelios said:


> Karlskrona Midnattssol
> View attachment 13943197


Beautiful blue dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

One of the non-perks of having a lot of watches is having to set the dates for the 30 day months and February! Arrrg! 44 to go. 3 fossil’s with no date and 3 perpetual calendar Citizens and 1 Casio radio controlled. The automatics I don’t sweat til, I go to wear them. Have 6 of them.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Back to my latest purchase today: Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## paolo83 (Jan 7, 2016)

jaspert said:


> View attachment 13945253


Awesome Seiko! What's the model number?


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Still with the Zeppelin


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

If only I could get a crappy 6r15 to run as good as this one.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

StarFish Seiko by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A rare bird have landed today, Marathon MSAR.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Just got this today from fellow forum member Rocat here on WUS and threw it on my Strapcode bracelet from my STO Samurai.

PADI and STO, I'm loving my Samurais


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Seiko Cocktail time


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I have been sick for the past few days. Finally back on my feet and little bit.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241559







​


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Wore the Spinnaker today, but tonight it's the Casio resin diver MRW200H-1B3VCF -- 27 bucks!


----------



## Cmoby2019 (Feb 14, 2019)

Citizen AnaDigi


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Junkers


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

G-Shock


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Blumo Tuesday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

SARB033









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

In light of the reissue rumors, I am following suit 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon MSAR On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## nuvolablue01 (Sep 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

My new Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241559 on a tan Hirsch Liberty strap

From this:









To this:







​


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

OM Gen 3.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Rmoug, the hoarding dragon is my name
Hoards of Bauhaus watches is my game
Junkers Bauhaus Black is my latest acquisition
Ain't she a beauty, full of attraction


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

My Formex Essence on its factory leather.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01 (Sep 3, 2018)

Love the way the amber dial catches the light!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Still Honeymooning with my new to me PADI Samurai


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rangerNY (Jan 9, 2019)

Ending the day with the SNA411 "Flightmaster".


----------



## Cameronmann (Mar 4, 2019)

Seiko Prospex SSC618P1


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

F71 Emperor









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`-


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

New! 1985>2019


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Humpin' along with the S-Wave.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Ascent prototype and love it. 
Great curves 

I'm glad their campaign got funded and they'll be made.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Limited Edition Perpetual Chronograph AT4021-02L







​


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Wearing a nice bottle of wine :


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

IR Sub Aqua by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Helberg CH6









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

New EO strap on this one.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Rmoug, the hoarding dragon 
Has Hoards of Bauhaus watches 
Yesterday, the Black Junkers was lord
Today, it is the turn of the White


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Orient ER2F004W, Titanium case, Sapphire Crystal, Blue hands, textured dial, etc...








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Vostok Signal Watch.

Dressy. Field-y. Alarm complication that wakes me up from a dead sleep.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Just realized that on previous pic I have wrong date. So, date corrected and I've also put a new strap. Sorry guys...








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

TRASER


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L on an OEM bracelet







​


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

In honour of the best selling G-Shock of all time ...

Today I'm wearing the GA-110.












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L on an OEM bracelet
> 
> View attachment 13953827
> ​


Great photo of a great watch!


----------



## morewatchesthanmoney (Apr 2, 2016)

My other Wenger Squadron Chrono, this one on multi-link brushed/polished bracelet. Sapphire, 12 hour chrono, 100m WR


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Lovely day with the Blumo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## FeynmanTimekeepers (Feb 13, 2019)

The Feynman One FE!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-+


----------



## nuvolablue01 (Sep 3, 2018)

Again today.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze CH6 Superdome









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## rangerNY (Jan 9, 2019)

Perfect for a jeans and hoodie kinda day ...


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

Lol. Apologies for the orientation.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

It is back to Black Beauty.


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Citizen Promaster Ti









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Compliance by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Urban Chronograph. 
Custom.
I keep the seconds off by 6 sec so I can see the 12:00 position and the top sundial.

View attachment 13956153


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Mackinaw F0110000303





















​


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Christopher Ward


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My favorite Seiko 5


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Gulfman GW-9110-1JF


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

LaCroix today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Had this Citizen Multi-Alarm for a while in a drawer after it stopped working.
Gave it a bit of a clean and a new battery and it fired up!











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Arado Spirit


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The story..
MIssion Impossible - Dw-5600 Nasa watch - Back to the Future ;-)


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

^_^


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

Skx on ceramic bezel insert and Anvil bracelet.. Makes me think twice if I really need another diver...









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hope nobody's tired of seeing this as I'm sure not tired of wearing it.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Yellow Russian









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Vintage affordable.

Oh and I just noticed this morning that it has a signed crown with the classic vintage Hamilton "H".

As Fonzie says.. "Aaaaaaaaa!!!"


----------



## paolo83 (Jan 7, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Hope nobody's tired of seeing this as I'm sure not tired of wearing it.


Will never get tired of seeing this watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

paolo83 said:


> Will never get tired of seeing this watch


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ascent prototype for the evening. I've been enjoying this one and hate i have to send it back 


















Those curves


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Glycine combat









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Wrong date though.


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

About to wind and don a classic which has fallen out of rotation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Murren?

Top Cat approves 
The Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

The Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

The Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Avi-8 AV-4068 this morning


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OVM-DLC


----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

My recently reacquired SKX fever. The SKX013. Replacing current rotation of Swiss watches costing 10x more.









Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love the CB rubber on the Shogun.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

this:BSH on Leather by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My hiking buddy for the day.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Stretch44 (Jan 25, 2019)

My first home made. Just finished putting it together. Biggest watch I've ever owned.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 13955699


Would love to get one some day, a unique and beautiful timepiece.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

Stretch44 said:


> My first home made. Just finished putting it together. Biggest watch I've ever owned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, where did you get the dial and case from?

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


----------



## Stretch44 (Jan 25, 2019)

Jammybstard said:


> Nice, where did you get the dial and case from?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


Dial and hands are from helenarou.com. Case was off eBay.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Hand Winding Watch







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRW009


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday to me


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

79540


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM On Leather









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Tudor Black Bay S&G. My Miami Pirate Watch...


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Seiko








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from the talk of Tapa


 very nice! can you tell me what band is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Davosa AR edition


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#DAGAZ Aurora #JakeB


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

DST Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Oris Aquis


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241619







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The incomparable Italian spring..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 13966363


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

RADO "HULK"


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Repeat by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Alpinist









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Stowa sterile dial flieger 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ike2 said:


> Stowa sterile dial flieger
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ATTACH]13966889[/ATTACH]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

asifbeg1 said:


> very nice! can you tell me what band is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a B&R Bands strap.

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

A big hunk of Aragon!

Aragon Divemaster by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

The more subtle and in my opinion, better looking Hami Khaki Field Mechanical









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

At WB with the USMC GSAR on my wrist


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Vintage vibe today


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Starking black on a Black strap


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

^_^


----------



## mich.g.pan (Oct 10, 2018)

Esq w/ronda movement. 
Reliable and always ready. 

Mich


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## watchsugi1 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sporting my Dievas Vortex today. First titanium watch I have owned. Great for all occasions.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Bulova should make an evil panda version of this watch. Just have to change out the sub-dials and the sub-dial hands.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Took the Sea Storm V2 of the bracelet and put it on a two piece BluShark nylon. I really like these straps since they offer an XL size for us big fellas.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spinnaker Sorrento tonight


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Bulova should make an evil panda version of this watch. Just have to change out the sub-dials and the sub-dial hands.


Now that you mention that. Holy crap that would be epic!!!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

The only connection between the tray of blueberry muffins and the Timex Waterbury is that I wore it while making the muffins.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Phenix


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT #Anchor


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

March 12, 2019


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`-


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poor Bathyscaphe









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

View attachment 13970067


Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Helson Skin Diver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Mr. Legibility


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Junk Black

Unusual pattern on the dial.


----------



## morewatchesthanmoney (Apr 2, 2016)

Luminox Atacama Field 1920, Black PVD on Stainless, Swiss Quartz, sapphire, 200m WR, Day/Date, Tritium lume


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

Just one of many in my collection









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

A collectible special dial 42mm hammy.. simple, but...oh so comfortable... great piece.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriendschoice today


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

My PAM00089...44mm ...its wonderful, a real piece of craftsmanship, it was expensive...but its not my favorite...my favorite costs 12x less than this high end piece...it is rare though...I'll show it in a while.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Bulova should make an evil panda version of this watch. Just have to change out the sub-dials and the sub-dial hands.


I agree. I think they should be exploiting the heck out of their moonwatch. Based on the price to play for a speedy, i think Bulova could pick up some sales if they can keep up the quality of these. Maybe make a 40mm version and play with some color variations. My biggest want out of that would be an automatic.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Off to work








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Added Double Domed Blue AR Sapphire and beautiful Ceramic Bezel insert to my Crosshair mod SKX007. So this will be getting a ton of wrist time!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

Here is an ULTRA RARE COLLECTIBLE Hammy Sub...In all my searching for a second one...I've only found two others...if you have one of these...you have a very rare watch...its my favorite in my 100+ watch collection.. and it has a lot of competition! But I am drawn to none quite the way I am to this baby...even my Rolex Sub doesn't wear as nicely as this one.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

/-


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

There's no two ways about it. I just love this watch, I mean it's a Pepsi GMT and if that's not enough it's a diver too.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Steinhart 39 pink gold









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Avi-8 tonight


----------



## Bso (Mar 7, 2019)

Glycine combat sub


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Mako USA II



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Freshly delivered. This thing is a BEAST!!!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Cheap fake chrono. But readable as all get out.

Cheap Wal-Mart Faux Chrono by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Cheap fake chrono. But readable as all get out.
> 
> Cheap Wal-Mart Faux Chrono by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


Ya...I completely understand the "readability" factor...especially in my aged condition 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Oris Aquis


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 6458-6000 150MT - 1983


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 6458-6000 150MT - 1983


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Another SKX 









Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

PADI Samurai on a Barton Black canvas


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Helson SD 40


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Squale tropic 30 ATMOS









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Borealis Cascais


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Just in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Seiko SUN023


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Beater Seiko 5 today, complete with dirty crystal (yeah, I need to clean it). It's a great watch, though. Punches way above its price point.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Kontiki


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello, world!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 7C43-600A SQ PROFESSIONAL 2OOM - 1986


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Ventus Mori. 
Looking forward to Ventus Northstar in September. 









Sent using Tapatalk
My IG: @ciderbasscigar


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

mini PADI


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

A $29 shark army watch with over $200 of mods and strap attached to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Nighthawk BJ7006-56L







​


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

... with Ollie in the background









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

7002 mod


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

/(


----------



## elforro (Jan 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Glycine with shark shoes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love this one
GSD3-A on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Right now?

Evant Tropic Bronze in the tropics.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Giugiaro


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Roue watch










^_^


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

My other 7548 today, enjoy the day everyone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## elforro (Jan 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Gonna wear one of these two today............









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Treevorb (Aug 28, 2018)

Stuck at work with my trusty companion.
View attachment 13981383


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

SKX009








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Saturday with the bronze GG
Peacemaker on a DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

F71 Emperor









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Seiko for Saturday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mgs


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

The bluepinist on a strapcode...


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

anrex said:


> mgs


Interesting combo. I like it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Sunday 
Been fighting a cold so been inside mostly and sleeping since yesterday afternoon. 
Got out to take a couple of wrist shots and a breath of fresh air too 

Scurfa Bell Diver 1 PVD on bracelet this morning


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

In case anyone's wondering the little spots that you can see in the background are the shadows cast the the remnants of the short hail storm we had.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

STO + USGL831


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

This mod.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Helm Vanuatu on Obris Morgan nylon


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Orient Bambino v3 blue with interesting light pattern on dial.


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Mini






Turtle


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MWW Morgan


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle for blue  Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Working watch









Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Swiss 3 Hander by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh yeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Orient Bambino V3 White


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Heavy Metal Monday

Aragon 3-18-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

The change began...









Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Morgan again.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JohnnyOBlack (Jan 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6138-0011 August '76









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Prometheus LE Manta Ray









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Orient Contemporary ER2F004W Titanium, Sapphire









Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Bambino.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Longines









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Some of my watches don't photo well, but this one does.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwagnon (Mar 10, 2019)

Scuba Dude with an orange bezel!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon JDD









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Bing Gray


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

sticky said:


> Blue Bambino.
> 
> View attachment 13989789


Just like my Bambino Blue. For a while, I thought it was my hand and watch :-d.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This:

Sthurling Original Orange and Blue Automatic 3-19-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Oris TT1 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

It's a flieger day...


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241559 on an aftermarket leather strap







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Aragon Divemaster


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Orange Arnie to get over the hump 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Seiko Presage Cocktail time, Blue Planet SRPC45J1


----------



## r4zv (Jan 22, 2019)

My little Swiss friend timed today's walk on Bucharest's drab boulevards.
I've had This T870/970 for nearly a decade now and, thanks to its sapphire crystal, it still looks like new.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Newest addition to the collection. Mint dial Traska Freediver.









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

HAGDE!


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Fngeen Gray. Surprisingly nice "genuine leather" strap albeit with chemical smell <| . Truly affordable at the el cheepo price (about $14). 

Watch looks a lot better than it costs. My new low cost favorite automatic brand. The Tongji seems to wind easily as well.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Flip a coin.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

^_^


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Burger time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strider11 (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Off to the NASA exhibition at the Brisbane museum.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Orisginal said:


> Burger time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Party foul, posted this in the wrong forum. Closing down the night with this:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Orange day...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Speedy









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## burak.yigit (Jan 30, 2018)

Bambino









Redmi 5 Plus cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 13994691


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

/:


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Trying to class up a grey day...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

LEOKA training with the 009 on a rainy Thursday.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I've not got many red watches. In fact this is the only one.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

PlExplorer


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

^_^


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

this little beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My other new Fngeen. Black with gold and stainless case. 39mm and with nice dial and hands. Also with "genuine leather" with chemical smell. Also priced under $15.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My other new Fngeen. Black with gold and stainless case. 39mm and with nice dial and hands. Also with "genuine leather" with chemical smell. Also priced under $15.

View attachment 13996557


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SR927W by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hj898 (Feb 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

For the end of day....


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel







​


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX013 on a leather NATO today:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Save the Ocean FROM PLASTIC!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bulova Luna Pilot


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

MWW No 4









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My new Seiko SNXS79. I had problems resizing the folded bracelet, so I replaced the bracelet with a strap. I don't remember how I resized my SNXS77. Seiko 5 bracelets are not of the highest quality or of elegance.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Grab and go this morning....

Eco Drive Blue 3-22-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirilshahamov (Mar 20, 2019)

Right now an sks607p1, in the near future: hopefully my first own automatic: snzf17

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Casio GW-M5610-1BJF:


----------



## hj898 (Feb 23, 2019)

This has been on my wrist ever since I picked it up on my visit to Japan last month 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidham (Mar 8, 2018)

Trek


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SeikoSaturday I'll try my new Q5.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I like my divers big, hefty and when possible white so the Harpoon's got it all.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Forgot to post but wore the Sorrento this morning. Switch later

Have a great weekend


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Spring has arrived in London. The first vodka & tonic in the garden this year.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Seiko in the field


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

SARB037


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Torquem (Jan 24, 2010)

Sisu guardian


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'd like to know if ANYONE is surprised......

Orange 3-23-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53jd (Nov 25, 2018)

Tudor BB 79730 with a cyclops over date.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Just until the leather conditioner soaks in on my Timex mk1's strap.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Trying to decide to flip or not









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Primo Chronograph CA0467-11H







​


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton QNE


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Sunday!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

ZM-73 said:


> Hamilton QNE
> View attachment 14003253


Nice watch reminds me of the old days. This exact model, or Hamilton that looked exactly like it at the time, was my first mechanical watch 10 years ago


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

1971 ish Espace watch by Pierre Cardin


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Mirabello1 said:


> Nice watch reminds me of the old days. This exact model, or Hamilton that looked exactly like it at the time, was my first mechanical watch 10 years ago


Nice, a Hamilton is a great watch to have as your first auto.


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

slopingsteve said:


> 1971 ish Espace watch by Pierre Cardin
> View attachment 14003443


Awesome George Jetson super funky.


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

Capsoil


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Sunday

Bulova b by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

BP today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spinnaker Tesei Ti on their Tropic strap


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Tiger Concept








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Same watch, different day.
Orange 3-24-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Same watch, different day.
Orange 3-24-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still this after 4 days. So much to love about these, especially paired with the USGL831.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sinn 556


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

Double post please remove


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Sammy


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

My modded Squale









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This slightly vast wannabe Tuna.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon MSAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the new arrived, Bronze Benarus Moray.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Binger White on a brown strap


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

DW5600








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Aevig Balaur Supercompressor in blue on an Italian leather strap, perfect for a night out with the missus in Trouville, France.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Harding Jetstream


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

While cooking dinner.








Citizen NY0040.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Meteorite today.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Ginault


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with Bronze Benarus Moray.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Constellation


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-/


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm Tockring


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

SBDC061









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle  on US z199









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My BFF of the auto chrono world.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

my 2nd most affordable that isnt Chinese


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## SirHorse (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SKX007


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

My oldest boy's future watch needs some wrist time









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nuvolablue01 (Sep 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Ginault


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6







​


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

NTH Amphion









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Certina DS First


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Seiko SUR205


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Todd on JB
ToddSnyderb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

1976 (?) Helbros. Still runs within a few minutes a day.

$15 watch on a $5 strap Good combo if I do say so myself.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Vostok Amphibia "Radio Room"








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Between putts









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

/:


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Seiko 5 SNXS79. Love the reddish brown strap.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

hiro1963 said:


> Certina DS First


Really like that. How's the bezzel look compared to Seiko? No pressed pop can look?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

nyamoci said:


> Really like that. How's the bezzel look compared to Seiko? No pressed pop can look?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks. Bezel action and feel are solid w/120 clicks. The ceramic bezel insert is a nice touch too.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## hj898 (Feb 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f:;(


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Found a steel bracelet.








Seiko SRP639.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Elfer996 said:


> IG: pete.valhallalegend


I bought this same watch in college. I've never seen another. It's sitting in my office desk. Was thinking of gifting it to someone.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Boom, nuf said.


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko SNE109.


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

GShock Steel








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Quick pic of the SeaDweller


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I play flip flop with this watch. Sometimes I think the 38mm is a tad too small and others it seems O.K. I would have gone for the larger size but CW only had the small left so it was 38mm or nothing.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Ron_Trousers (Sep 14, 2018)

sticky said:


> I play flip flop with this watch. Sometimes I think the 38mm is a tad too small and others it seems O.K. I would have gone for the larger size but CW only had the small left so it was 38mm or nothing.
> 
> View attachment 14018109


One of the few divers I've found attractive,sticky. I've always had a thing about men in flippers. 38mm is Just my ideal size and it is unusual to find a diver that compact .


----------



## DMAC Inc. (Jul 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Vintage looking Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

A pre-WUS favorite. Fossil Friday.

Fossil Grey 2-08-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Waiting to fly home from SFO. Never bothered changing my watch to Pacific time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Good morning, earthlings!
Seiko SRP639.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The supersmooth 16bps blued sweep on these is mesmerizing, smoother than any automatic.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wired chrono


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo Turtle On BOR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Titanium Stingray 47


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Casio W736H-1AV









Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GG Peacemaker on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Dazzasarb (Jul 18, 2013)

Tuna today









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

bought, sold, re-bought and probably keeping this time. Check out the jet hands


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Today for me









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Speedy









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## elforro (Jan 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Heading back home after a day at the lake.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT #BinnacleDiver


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E







​


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Casio DW-290 Mission Impossible


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Cool watch, cooler strap.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

SKX007 on ZuluDiver strap









Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Moray on Leather









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The SD is a bit of a beast so it's just about the only watch where I wish I'd gone for the 40mm rather than the 42mm.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

TRASER #Switzerland


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Orient Bambino Blue V3.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Orient Bambino Blue V3.

View attachment 14023899


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

Evant Decodiver fume black


----------



## sarox42 (Jan 12, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Enjoying some actual nice weather today, and wearing one of my favorite time pieces: Tisell Vintage Submersible.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Ginault


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the black Air Defender


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## BrownBear (Aug 29, 2018)

Just coming in my mail yesterday...









Sent from my MI 5s Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mich.g.pan (Oct 10, 2018)

Wittnauer chrono. Miyota movement.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m(


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

All Titanium...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sapphire sandwich moon









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Illuminateb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Binggrey


----------



## SirHorse (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MAS Watches (Feb 20, 2019)

Traska Freediver, mint with SS bezel (currently on a tropic):


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183







​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

My 1969 Citizen Homer Japan Railway watch!


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sturmanskie 










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tisell Submersible









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival !!! 7c43-7010 July '89 on vintage OD canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Going on 20 years old. Was a gift from my father for christmas. Atomic timekeeping and solar. It has never been set since I got it. Even the DST is automatically set. Only when I go to Arizona and Hawaii do I have to change the zone as they aren't on DST. Only issue I have is the second hand is 2 seconds behind even when set by radio control. Probably a way to do it but can't find any info anywhere. Not biggie, 2 seconds a yr ain't bad.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Waiting for the Doc.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Chance (Nov 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Sapphire Sandwich









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It would appear that SARB017s are real dust magnets but I finally managed to shovel enough off to take a pic.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

For past 2 days and today.

View attachment uGK9duF.jpg


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## sullinsjb (Jun 26, 2018)

Citizen AS4020-44b


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Didn’t think I would keep this one after picking up the SBDC073 but so hard to let go and the 4r36 is only off by a couple seconds this week.


----------



## sullinsjb (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Hamilton on a bund.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Favorite Timex on Blond Leather by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

This Big Boy


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Budget friendly Fngeen

Looks good at a very budget friendly price.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MHD (Matthew Humphries Design) SQ1


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

Henry HL41 'Highgate'


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Today's pick.

Okay, so technically this picture is from yesterday, but I'm pretty sure the judge saw me taking this photo so I'm not going to risk incurring his wrath by taking another one today. Just use your imagination and pretend there's a "3" in the date window!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3...... Something about this one that everytime I wear it I don't want to take it off.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I really like this one. Amphion Dark Gilt.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

New Seiko


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Double Post


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

This little devil


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the new arrived, Ancon Bronze Sea Shadow









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Sinn today.


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

G-SHOCK Steel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Blue Hole


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swissie (May 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

A little Swiss action I got from a nice WUS Member

Wenger Aerograph Wrist 3 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

SRP777 with LCBI bezel insert and sharkmesh


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poor Bathyscaphe









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Armida A8 brass.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Switching to digital...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Certina DS Podium Chronograph C001-417-16-057-01







​


----------



## Torquem (Jan 24, 2010)

53mm classico









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Optik Instruments Horizon Flagship


----------



## texastom (Mar 4, 2015)

Ray Mears


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01 (Sep 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Brand new beater the G-Shock DW-5600BBN. Simple, strong, light and tacticool!


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Citizen Nighthawk Blue Angels


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Pic from earlier today.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Alpina by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

soaking.fused said:


>


^^^^^^^^^^ Very Nice ^^^^^^^^^^^^

What is it?


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Citizen 8350 Blue


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^ Very Nice ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> What is it?


Thanks.

It's a Vostok Classica


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Adina


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Love this one a lot









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## whyhwang (Mar 30, 2019)

Having coffee right now with this bluesy









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

whyhwang said:


> Having coffee right now with this bluesy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's affordable, I want to live in your world!

Love it.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## whyhwang (Mar 30, 2019)

Black5 said:


> If that's affordable, I want to live in your world!
> 
> Love it.
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Sorry, my bad for the wrong sub. New to forum. Was having coffee and see this thread in tapatalk, and just jumped in. Apologize.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

whyhwang said:


> Sorry, my bad for the wrong sub. New to forum. Was having coffee and see this thread in tapatalk, and just jumped in. Apologize.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Well, "affordable" is a subjective term...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
It's FarerFriday  with the LE Pointing II



























With my 99TJ in the background


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Triwa Blue Steel Nevil









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Citizen Grand Classic









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## inypark36 (Apr 5, 2019)

Seiko Samurai SRPB55 The Dark Knight









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)

Blackbay blue eta


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Alpiner X

AlpinerX by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Pantor Nautilus.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac GrandRally for dinner


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Orange Friday

Corvid on 20mm Super Oyster intended for Seiko SKX013. I tried lots of bracelets to find which endlinks would fit


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Tissot Titanium Powermatic 80


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Military today









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0active (Apr 28, 2018)

MikeyT said:


> Right now? 6309-7040 on a DiModell Chronismo today for me. I've had this strap on at least eight watches and it didn't work for me on any. I decided to give it one more try.


very tough looking watch... looks great.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPirateBits (Jan 31, 2019)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Orange Friday


I love the corvid. What bracelet is that? It is a good fit.


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NFW "Viperfish"*


----------



## raistlin65 (Mar 20, 2019)

MDT IT said:


>


I had not seen the orange dial on that watch before. It looks fabulous!


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Some exhibits at the latest GTG in Perth, Australia


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Pan Am


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Took these pictures yesterday afternoon but the Captain Cook is still on the wrist right now ~


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

s+-


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This used to be one of my favorite watches, but I am kind of losing interest in chronograph and I am think of selling it.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Binger White on my new red strap. While I like the color red, this red does not do it. I wanted the reddish brown that I got for my Seiko 5. But that strap is 19mm while the Binger uses a 20mm strap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Deep Blue Diver 1000 40mm


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

COSC accurate Kira Zuri 073 mod on Hexa polished 22mm.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton QNE


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Dream from 1985..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Styled Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Tisell Marine Diver









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

su5


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tycho Brahe said:


> COSC accurate Kira Zuri 073 mod on Hexa polished 22mm.


is this a mode or an actual Seiko model? Never seen this one before. Awesome!

Has the flair of a meteorite dial.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

PlExplorer


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko solar diver.


----------



## inypark36 (Apr 5, 2019)

Skx009 with the goodest of boys









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Spinnaker Cahill Gold Green SP-5033-05, with brand new Barton's green silicone strap


----------



## BerryTop (Apr 23, 2014)

Really digging this one right now!


----------



## Mog84kupo (Aug 9, 2015)

One of my favorites, red Inox on a new Nato









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

Alludens patron


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday. CW Trident


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 with my old friend.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Alpina AlpinerX 








Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

The one in the middle, for the pocket watches I'm sourcing a short chain to put them in my jeans watch-pocket. 
They both run too well to put them in a display case. So from time to time they're gonna be used for what they are made for ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

sticky said:


> View attachment 14045099


I have the EXACT same Model!
Today I'm wearing Eco Drive

Citizen Blue Diver 8 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just came in the mail today.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Chance (Nov 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Fngeen


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Victorinox Maverick


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Halios Seaforth GMT


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Luch one hander


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday.....


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Some Skx action.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Conference, day three










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Smiths Everest


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Beating the sticked winter with a Russian Chrono









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## texastom (Mar 4, 2015)

Still honeymooning with new to me Sinn 556, but put on an also new to me Momentum that arrived earlier today as well. Here they are.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Zenton E44


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Tudor pelagos








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Ball fireman enterprise

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

My go-to favorite dressy diver- Cascais on Staib


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Cheap, Reliable, Effective Timex.

Black dial Expedition 09 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Guanqin Lambda


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Farer Pendine


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rickc1970 (Feb 2, 2019)

I just bought this today at TJ Maxx for 40 bucks


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Found me a Tuna tree. Think I'll pick this one to wear today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Ron_Trousers (Sep 14, 2018)

My £10.00 Pre-distressed mechanical marvel has an outing today.....

(I can't wear it all the time as it has a tendency to turn my wrist green! :-( )


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The mighty GSAR.


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Custom made watch with ETA2824-2


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Adam Chance (Nov 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadisen Black.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

My 1989 all original Komandirskie.

Check out that dial. Perfect crazing and vintage-y goodness!

One of 4 I have ranging from this to pristine blue-to-gray lacquer .


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SKX Mod on Endmill


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

STO Samurai reissue









good thing my wrist is big this watch is pretty dang big .. really wish seiko had kept the case size of the orig Samurai on these.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Phenix


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Red day..


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seemingly the most flipped reference of Seiko divers, mine after one year plus of ownership on funky leather NATO that makes it feel almost like on a Bund. A versatile beauty though larger than I'd like....if it were 39mm I'd never take it off. (If it were 39mm it would be roughly $4000 more with a finer movement and be called SLA017).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning  
Alpina Startimer Heritage on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Theflyingclocksman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, I don't know what that is, but I really dig it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Mornin'








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

For all the Invicta's lovers here 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

hollywoodphil said:


> Man, I don't know what that is, but I really dig it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's the Seals Watch Co. Model C Field Explorer. Great looking watch and I'm digging the prototype of the strap they are coming out with!
https://seals-watches.com/collections/model-c

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

hollywoodphil said:


> Man, I don't know what that is, but I really dig it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

View attachment 14054007


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I was unable to edit this blunder a few moments ago so apparently, I am wearing a Skmei on each of my three arms! Three armed shirts are getting harder to come by these days! SAT (sorry about that)


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

Komanderskie on Barton leather my dog making a cameo in the background

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Seiko Blumo today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberheels03 (Apr 9, 2019)

Right now my new G-shock GG1000 1A5


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Sharkey today.


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Sharkey today.
View attachment 14054459


----------



## hvntgtaclu (Jun 12, 2011)

Second gen Miyota 9015. Love this watch.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The second watch I bought (used at a Pawn Shop) which helped lead me down this rat hole!

Orient Mako 4-11-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Yard work in the pm 
And until next year Cherry Blossoms
















Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

My Seastorm V2. Trying out these BluShark 2 piece straps. I'm getting tired of the height boost from my 2 piece NATO's.

Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Love my vintage carravelle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

fa


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Aachen looks good but its strap doesn't exactly conform to my wrist.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## VCmember (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

EMG DL63









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Home made *One*


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Home made *One*


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Root beer GMT.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Still/again/yet

Orient on book friday 12 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

My Dad give me this Sub laying for years in his drawer. Put new battery in and runs like new.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT #F71


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> My Dad give me this Sub laying for years in his drawer. Put new battery in and runs like new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dig it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Seiko SRP639

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

My Bradley E-one. Very affordable and quite the conversation piece.

Tried a nice red strap. 
This titanium does with just about any strap color.
Looks good eh?


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko 5 SRP659J1


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX011J









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Loving my Venture by Raven


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mosho (Nov 26, 2018)

A very late evening walk with my best bud.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

This.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm Batman.


----------



## 0active (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

New to me watch which isnt working! I'm trying to see how this 37.75mm diver wears on my 6.75" wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Seiko SRP639

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

A12


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

A12


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Placeholder dial and hands until I decide what to do with this. Maybe that junky dial from India in the background, once I get a day wheel that works for 3:00 crown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi

Pre-Moon ..


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Master 1000.


----------



## ahmedalwan (Apr 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Cobra de Calibre


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gruppo Gamma Peacemaker on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Gym time


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Prospex


----------



## 0active (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

The Rattler...









Michael


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod 6309-7049  on Canvas. Have a great week Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Orient Bambino V3 Blue for a wet rainy day; it is also tax day. I might add the Black V3 to my Blue and White V3 collection.


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

My New (to me) Grand Seiko.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Mazuri222 (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

jovani said:


>


That's a looker! I've got to step up my quest for a vintage chrono.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Chance (Nov 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't see a daily WRUW thread today, so I'll put my lovely "Mockwaracer" here.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Pity this little chap hasn't got a date on it.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Seiko SRP639

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Orient Bambino V4 -- hasn't got much love as I prefer the V3. Accurate. It is closer to Time.gov this morning than Rolex even though it is not as good on the timegrapher.

Poor lighting in the restaurant.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Frederique Constant Automatic model 303S6B6 43mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the gen2 Spinnaker Bradner on a C&B chevron earlier but forgot to post it 









Switched to the Bronze Peacemaker on DrunkArtStraps canvas this afternoon cor another trip to the beach


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Sry double post...


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

PADI this morning!


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Bambino


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko 5


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rickc1970 (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm actually wearing a wannabe Fitbit...lol. It is the only thing they let me wear at work for safety reasons since it has a quick release band. The up side is that I earn up to 500 bucks a year through my job. It is how I bought my Seiko. It isn't really worthy of a pic.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Titanium OCW-S100 worldtime solar/atomic


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Titanium OCW-S100 worldtime solar/atomic


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

The humble but rough and tumble Citizen NY0040.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

STO on DAS.


----------



## martyINaustin (Apr 11, 2019)

my first watch in my new "real watch" collection...a humble beginning but i freakin love it! Traska Free-Diver!

marty


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I ordered Paul's new yellow DiverOne and it was supposed to land today but since I'm in Florida I had DHL hold the delivery to Monday. 
While I wait for it, I'm wearing the ND513RD blue DiverOne today at the beach. And yes I got sunburnt


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Another day, another Bambino -- V3 White today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dagaz Typhoon II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart Ocean Explorer Plexi


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

BB homage on Dagaz Racer strap


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Early 70's Pierre Cardin, made by Jaeger, France, on a cheap, brown rubber Nato until I get some inspiration.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

A Classic

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just received my new Prometheus this morning. She sure is blingy!

So far she's looking to be about +4 seconds per day. I'll see how she holds up over the next few weeks.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

GD-100 for the gym

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dagaz Typhoon II On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Squale!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Rasta G this morning for a walk on the beach and breakfast at the pier


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Had to wear my little moon phase.

Just checked and for a 35 year old watch it's at -1 second per day.
Ironically, for a 34mm watch, it fits remarkably well on my 7.5 inch wrist. 
I think it looks good too!

With a big thermos of coffee it'll be a good day!


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Eterna KonTiki today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Momentum on a gray rainy day


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 44mm


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Week is evolving into Orient. Blue Howard for a wet day.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Nodus Retrospect II arrived today. Will post additional pics when lighting is better.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Chance (Nov 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko 5


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart Plexi


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeno Navy Diver:


----------



## BrownBear (Aug 29, 2018)

My trusty DW5600E









Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon MSAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*PANTOR Seahorse *


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Most affordable GS HAQ


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Here's another affordable orange.

If you can find it!!


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Orient week. Marko 2.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Another Seiko 5


----------



## bcosta (Oct 29, 2017)

PAM 682










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tactico Mod Seiko









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

T500.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

castlk said:


> View attachment 14061997


Nice. Is that bezel original?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

New arrival. 
Zoom on that dial!








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

It’s Marvelous!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

hollywoodphil said:


> Nice. Is that bezel original?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes, exactly how it came from Timex with the exception of the leather strap

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

The watch that started it all off for me. It gets too little wrist-time really but when it does, it's always a huge pleasure.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Victorinox Alliance


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Nice start to a Saturday night (apologies I'm new to this....)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I found my Easter gift ... Happy Easter Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251







​


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wenger Multifunction










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Piranha









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Easter food coma









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love these Scurfa DiverOne, wearing the MS-17 this afternoon


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Binger


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Winding down the weekend.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Citizen Signature perpetual calendar. 7 years and have never set the date.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Seiko SRP639


----------



## KpkRetro (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Baby Ice Monster


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

This has been calling out to me lately, so I'm giving the Tudor a break.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monster









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Alpinist


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I've got a couple of Ocean Ones but IMO this is the best looker.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Maybe not "now" but 65 yrs ago I was wearing a Timex ;-)


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Binger "Junghans Meister" homage


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Shock MT G 
I









Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Mod 6309-7049 for the dinner 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Anniversary watch and on for dinner with the Boss










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 tonight


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wgarbo (Jan 10, 2017)

U1. My Grail.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu aa


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Day 2 of the Tudor's week off. A recent thread (here or elsewhere; I don't remember) on the Tuna-ness of Solar Tunas inspired today's choice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Orient Bambino V3


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Perfect for digging a hole...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## wgarbo (Jan 10, 2017)

Sinn U1. Haven't figured out a way to quickly take a pic then send.


----------



## Njnjcfp88 (Aug 30, 2018)

Just arrived. 60s Yema Sous - Marine..thin enough to rock the suit too


----------



## VolAqua (Apr 14, 2019)

At the AD picking up my bracelet... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SKX007


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Rain and colors..


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Carpenter Brooklyn Gent G4, bronze and ETA 2824.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

This was delivered today, the Merkur Tuna v2. Put it on a zulu for now, because the bracelet didn't do much for me. I think I'm going to get a shark mesh for it.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Day-3 of the Tudor's week off (well, technically, day-4, but I don't usually post on weekends). Today was going to be a lovely old 1953 Longines I had restored a couple of years ago, but the strap is too short and the one I wanted to put on it didn't quite fit. C'est la vie.

But I can't complain about the understudy: a King Seiko 5625-7000 from March of '69.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Now you see it. Now you don't - mostly don't with the -ve display.


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

Citizen Eco-Drive


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod Karlskrona









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok Ok... I stole it from my 7 year-old today.
But he wasn't wearing it!

It's just so nice.
I hope he'll let me share it until I can get funds for a proper red watch. (Oris? Red SKX? the next odd Alpinist?)


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 14091767


Funky!!!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Citizen Eco Drive Diver which I think looks like a Seiko bottle cap which I don't think they make in blue.

Citizen 24 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 for Today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Travel watch 
Multiple easily accessible time zones - tick
5 alarms - tick
Water Resistance - tick
Low care factor if lost or damaged - tick











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

ZM-73 said:


> Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring


This is the first time I see this brand here in F71, and I've been here for quite a while! I really like the case. That minute hand is a bit excessive, though.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Negakinu said:


> This is the first time I see this brand here in F71, and I've been here for quite a while! I really like the case. That minute hand is a but excessive, though.


I immediately went to their website when I saw his post! Have never heard of or seen their watches before this morning. The case profile is a looker and I actually like the chunky minute hand. For me, I wish the hour hand matched the chunkiness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

KarmaToBurn said:


>


Awesome shot and watch! Congratulations on the baby. My 1 year old loves carrying my watches around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Negakinu said:


> This is the first time I see this brand here in F71, and I've been here for quite a while! I really like the case. That minute hand is a but excessive, though.





Rabirnie said:


> I immediately went to their website when I saw his post! Have never heard of or seen their watches before this morning. The case profile is a looker and I actually like the chunky minute hand. For me, I wish the hour hand matched the chunkiness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can say that the minute hand is a "bit excessive", or maybe the hour hand is a bit underdone. Member boatswain asked me about it earlier. Their watches are also available at Bigwatchworld.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Day-4 of the Tudor's week off. Today's watch is my buddy, my pal, my faithful companion. I got this watch as a Christmas present from my parents in 1997 to replace my stolen 6309, and it was on my wrist almost-literally 24/7 for the next 20 years (I could probably count on two hands the number of times I took it off for any reason in those two decades).

Also-and I hate saying this behind the Black Bay's back-but it's so nice have a day/date back on my wrist!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 4 just because I'm enjoying this one so much.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pepsi Bezel Day









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300







​


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Is it the definition of a "hobby", that it can become an obsession at the drop of a hat?


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Mako XL in Black


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Pepsi Bezel Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey that's a good idea!
I have a little Lord Nelson vintage diver I rebuilt and it needs something cool for a strap. I may try large mesh like that!
Looks good!
Thanks!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Hey that's a good idea!
> I have a little Lord Nelson vintage diver I rebuilt and it needs something cool for a strap. I may try large mesh like that!
> Looks good!
> Thanks!


I'm sure it will looking great on mesh!

Simon

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

duplicate post, so I changed and added a photo


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

SLA017 ,


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

For throwback Thursday










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Repeat

Citizen 25 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

CW Trident GMT 38mm today:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Today's watch GMT









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Day-5 of the Tudor's week off. I had to scramble to find a battery for today's watch: a 3703-7031 electronic watch from April of 1974. When I got this watch it looked like it had never been worn. What few scratches there are all came from me (what you see in the photo are just smudges). The only indicator of its true age-other than the funky case and bracelet design-is its nearly dead lume.

Electronic watches are an interesting evolutionary dead-end, which intrigued me, and the baby-blue indices and Italian-only day wheel sealed the deal. Now, if only I could get the quick-set for the day wheel working (assuming it has one).....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309-7049 August '87 happy Friday everyone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rocking some meteorite today.




























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same one I've had on all week.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Giltfriday









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Citizen BA.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Shock Atomic by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Heimdallr Full Steel Sea Shepherd tuna can watch







​


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Bertucci on my Hamilton Pan Europ NATO.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14097317


Great pic Snag!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckytech (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

sa4


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


>


I did have SNZG15J1, and never understood why Seiko decided to make SNZG17 dial with lumed numbers, and all other versions with just lumed indices? Anyway, nice affordable field watch 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WRUW 4 27 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Corgeut 1926


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Literally shoveled a ton of river rock with this one today.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Literally shoveled a ton of river rock with this one today.


Yeah, but wouldn't it only have taken half an hour if you used a shovel?


----------



## Stretch44 (Jan 25, 2019)

EMG with new strap. Just got it back from having the chronograph fixed.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Yeah, but wouldn't it only have taken half an hour if you used a shovel?


If you can move a ton of rock from point A to point B with a shovel and wheelbarrow in only a half hour you're hired.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Day-6 of the Tudor's week off. Today it's this little '50s Benrus bumper automatic. I love the toasted marshmallow dial with the radium burns from the hands.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Got this one back, wearing it today!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This SKX Seiko 5 lash up has a stem now. No more removing it to make changes.

SKX Seiko 5 Sat 27 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

And if anyone has a 5 SNK615, 793, 577, or 355 they are tired of hit me up.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Kentex Landman


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Anyone seen my purple crushed velvet loons?


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Seiko SLA ,


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage SkinDiver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

SKX007









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

My dads USAF watch from 1951 when he was on B-36s. Original strap and crystal and still works. Hand wind and hacking.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

O1 bronze.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> If you can move a ton of rock from point A to point B with a shovel and wheelbarrow in only a half hour you're hired.


Hire me and I'll show you it's faster than using a watch to move it!


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

Birthday present from my wife more then 10 years ago. Still one of my favorite watches


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from the talk of Tapa


IC UR GMT.. and Raise you 3GMT

3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

kslav said:


> Birthday present from my wife more then 10 years ago. Still one of my favorite watches
> View attachment 14102541


Mine says "HI". It was gonna be for sale but it became a "present" for MY wife after she liked it so much!
Replaced scratched flat glass with single dome mineral crystal.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Day-7 of the Tudor's week off. Yesterday was a vintage Benrus, today is a repro Benrus. Ending the week with the same watch that began it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> IC UR GMT.. and Raise you 3GMT
> 
> 3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I'll match your raise.










Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Vintage Seikos: 1974, 1981, and 1978...all under $200 each...
three vintage Seikos by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

double post


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Black V3. 
We shall see what tomorrow brings? Will this week be black dial Bambino, or Bauhaus, or some combination?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the Dinner 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't believe y'all need yet another pic. SKX Seiko 5 with a stem.

Still looking for a nice blue or white 5 to make it look even better.


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Having a sandwich









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been another long day of yard work.


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Heimdallr Full Steel Sea Shepherd tuna can watch







​


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Francois Pralus Carre de café noir


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Back to work:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon SAR, have a great week Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Laco Zurich 861806


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

From Monster to Marinemaster I have an equal opportunity wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Seiko SRPB53


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok. I promise. Just one more day.
I am still excited to have this one. 
Just to show off the changing green dial, and how it shines in the sun.

Thanks for obliging and allowing me to show off a little bit.
You all rock!


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Seems like this page has only black dials so far. 

Another black dial -- V3.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

STBR011









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Rado D-Star


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu::


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer Heritage GMT on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I picked this one to wear today.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SKX007 on camo Nato.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

DB Pro Aqua









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Seiko SNKM97


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Super affordable... FREE!
Ok.. there was a little bit of work, and a $10 donor watch movement.... cleaning it up and getting it back to working)
Love the old-skool bubble acrylic over it all.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Still Bambino V3, but white.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis ScoutSniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

we


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Bambino V3


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Gorgeous Green Triple Calendar Citizen.
$10 with a scored-up crystal, so I put a single dome on it.

Sure its quartz, but it looks great!


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## Dragonspridenyc (Apr 22, 2019)

Audemars Piguet Millenary 4101

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

To-Day


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Giugiaro design


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Wanted an affordable tool watch to kick-around in...first day with it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Apollon chrono


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Orient Duke with champagne dial and blue stitch strap


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Wearing the 009 today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ventus Mori M4.  Thursday


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

TimeDilation said:


> Orient Duke with champagne dial and blue stitch strap
> View attachment 14112905
> 
> 
> ...


Love the attention to detail on your Orient especially those round stainless steel dots on the hour markers. Well done|>.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer II


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Momentum Torpedo with non working date

Momentum Torpedo date dead by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Affordable vintage Orient Crystal with gradient green dial and arabic/english date wheel.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nomos Club Dunkel:


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Seiko SDGM003









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

Casio today









Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tisell Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Apparently this guy needed a vacation: he was consistently +3spd for the first six-months I had him, but since returning from his week-off he's been running +0.3spd. I guess he just needed to relax and unwind.

I know that feeling, little Black Bay. I know that feeling.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

I got the Seiko Blues !!!


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Beater Tool Watch


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

fd


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

One day I won't be late to the 10:08 pic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Karlskrona Midnattssol on blue canvas from Cheapestnatostraps.









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Beater Casio at the workshop.










Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for a second Gilt









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Was going to wear my BSH Invicta. But the NH35 in it is WONKY and nearly an hour fast in 24.
So my Baby Orange Monster got the day.

Orange Fri 3 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

So affordable I got it for my kid when he was born.
Seeing as he's only 5 and won't get it till at least the age of 7 I JUST HAVE TO WEAR IT once in a while.Just to keep it moving. 
Right?
(That's my excuse, and I'm sticking' to it!)


----------



## hj898 (Feb 23, 2019)

Replaced the Silicon band with the canvas one. Gotta say it's much more comfortable 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Android Mantis for Star Wars day


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday|>


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today sun..


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbiggin (May 3, 2019)

Timex Rugged 30. Just bought yesterday, but like it so far. The Timex straps are extremely comfortable.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orange Monster


----------



## Dylan80 (Feb 18, 2015)

Gshock


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Mint anyone?


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Christopher Ward C60


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Gamma 47mm Titanium T-15 
















*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Junkers Cream


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Can you tell that I LIKE this watc

Orange Sat 04 Texas by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Chilling with the SkinDiver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

My Tudor


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

SNX427K2

Picture is from yesterday, but still wearing today.


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Bathys









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Citizen Titanium


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

A nice day at the horse track does not necessarily mean a "good" day at the track... 
But, at least it was a nice day at the track 










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Chronograph Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Me and my son's watch. Don't ask me why there is a suction cup on his watch.


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

My first serious watch - Breitling Aerospace titanium with UTC module. 
Bought in 2003 and still perfect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6







​


----------



## rodolfoscl (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello guys here from Viña del Mar (Chile) with my Blue Monster









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne D1-500 yellow


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's dirty from a little yard work.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Starting the week with my skx









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Remix 249108







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Almost Full.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient Mako


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Citizen Grand Classic









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

An offering from a micro brand that sadly didn't survive.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I really like the lug design of this thing...


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod 7002-7001









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Binger


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Got this vintage Raketa TV Gold plated watch from my fellow WIS colleague yesterday. It was scratched (crystal and case), dirty, without strap, but working (~40-45y old). Yesterday evening gave her little bit of love (polished crystal , cleaned and very slightly polished case), bought dark brown strap today, and and here it is now:









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rtown67 (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I knew I missed having a date complication, but last week it hit me just how much. So this week I'm seeing if I can make a daily driver of this guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This


----------



## mcsa2k (Jan 23, 2016)

Gone vintage today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival.... finally broke my PADI virginity.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Bing gray brown purple???


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Certina DS First ceramic on StrapsCo TPU tropic style strap (dust-proof).


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Vintage Irony Aluminium


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

*Why are you using my photo? Do you even have a Tutima? what is wrong with you? This is 3rd time you have used this photo today...WTF


Spin66 said:



View attachment 14129251

Click to expand...

Stop using my photo or other peoples photos, without permission!*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pan-Europ


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Staying with this one.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Raining Cats & Dogs so I thought I better wear something with WR 









Best regards,
Jim


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Steinhart Aviation Vintage...


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The PADI Turtle gets a day out in the rain.


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## mcsa2k (Jan 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr*


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

This one cost $11 for a new crystal.

Dad's 8th grade grad watch. It's a 1953 Bulova President C. It hasn't worked in years!
I just serviced it, with 6 cap jewels that was a first too!
Cleaned up the case and it is running about +1 minute a day. Not bad!

Before and after of the outside.
(The movement looked really nice both before and after. It was well cared for and serviced a few times-- Bulova 10BM.. nice & shiny.)


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Braun BN0106 that I got for £92 as I recall.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

L&H Riccardo ... my first microbrand, the first watch I bought on the Sales Corner, first watch I sold on WUS, and the first watch I bought twice.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Blue Mako really pops in the sun.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Classic Casio illuminator this AM








Back light is still good.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Probably the most accurate watch I have. Even more then my citizen Signature Octivia. 3 yrs and 5 seconds off! Not too bad for a $200 watch. Only my Casio Wave Ceptor atomic is more accurate.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

SRP513









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th9


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm trying to source some extra links for this bracelet so it'll be just a tad looser. In the meantime, I had planned on swapping to a leather strap last night and I had even mentally chosen which strap from my "box o' straps" would look best.

Sadly, that's the first time I realized this watch had 20mm lugs; the only 20s I have are NATOs. 

So on the bracelet she stays...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Auto 46mm


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Fonderia Navale





















































(...too many pictures, I know..:roll
*


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Neg Display by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Neg Display by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac Grand Rally


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TGIF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yep.....I did it again.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Lander GMT

TGIF


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Scurfa BD 1


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ZiLLA
















*


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Orange Hammy..

MMMmmmm Gotta love that 70's goodness! (Just researched and this was made for only 1 year!)


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GSD-3A vintage with heat-blued hands on DrunkArtStraps canvas to start the weekend.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon JDD









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Shock Horror here I am wearing a Chronograph........ £35 bargain Pulsar with a Sub £10 AliX bracelet.









Seiko 7T92 movement IMHO one of the best functional Quartz Chrono movements b-)

Best regards
Jim


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Citizen Signature Octivia


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Bambino v3 black. Black is getting to be my favorite.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

7 hours of spreading mulch wearing this one today. Ibuprofen is my friend right now. I'm getting too old for this .....


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Switched from rubber during the day to leather for the evening.



















Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

horhay86 said:


> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


What strap is that if you don't mind me asking?

Currently wearing the Tactical Nightout IM
Blackout! by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> What strap is that if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Currently wearing the Tactical Nightout IM
> Blackout! by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Watch Steward strap 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Retrospect


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

DAGAZ #Aurora


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm wearing a Land Monster.








Check the red pointer.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Prospex World Time


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Domed SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Squale 50 Atmos.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late post but had a great time celebrating Mother's Day with the fam. Been wearing the New Nodus gen II Retrospect on its bracelet


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rome by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sub1911 (Nov 5, 2018)

CW trident pro chrono


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

advantage to being geriatric...you dont have to change the unseeable date!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Three
Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

For  watch Monday. 6139-6005 July '73









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Oris Aquis


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m:/


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I've just felt like wearing this recently:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Invicta Valjoux 7750


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Citizen automatic


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Adina


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GBD-800SLG


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

ORIENT RAY RAVEN II


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Heavy Metal.

The rough, rusty steel castings create a distinct counterfoil to the super-fine finish and detailing of the Archimede Outdoor.









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

SSA192









Affordable but rare.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX011J


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Coordinate your office equipment with your timekeeping equipment.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Heritage Startimer GMT on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Can't moan too much about the Sun glinting off my watch as we don't get to see it that often.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Urban Custom Chrono...


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## TacticalTimbo (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## restorer2001 (Jul 30, 2018)

Same beauty all day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Tissot seastar navigator , new to me yesterday .


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*HEROIC 18*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Padi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

This one.







Affordable basic solar.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Finally got a 20mm strap for this, so new shoes for this guy until I can get some spare links for its bracelet (hopefully without having to pay Seiko's ridiculous prices for them).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

One more day......


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ARMIDA A1 BRONZE45


































*


----------



## restorer2001 (Jul 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

One of my Vostoks. No quick set date, so I don't bother. Love the 'art deco' style dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

San Martin Big Pilot - Brass case - Seagull ST2130 movement


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Today... Green gain.
Sorry, it's my favorite color and if I find a nice looking green dial I gotta try it out. (Especially if it's under $30)
And, once again, I thought this one was dirty and grimy, looking nasty and used up...
But a trip thru the ultrasonic and WOW! It turned out WAYYYY nicer than it looked.
The lume is still good for 10-15 minutes...
It a perfect size on my wrist...
The bracelet wears "softly" on the wrist
And its got a green dial!

















Thanks again for the brag-rag all!

I may have to keep it.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Unimatic U2-C


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Trusty old 16700,


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Obaku Harmony


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the Farer Pendine Chrono on their blue rubber strap.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus Bronze Wave.


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

ZM-73 said:


> Balticus Bronze Wave.
> View attachment 14151241
> 
> View attachment 14151243


That's an interesting piece....|>


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Black Negative.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett White Harpoon


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

7015-7010 November '72 Daini Speedtimer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## restorer2001 (Jul 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I think I've said before that I wear my watches 24/7, regardless of what I'm doing. Obviously, if I'm wearing a vintage watch or any watch on a leather strap I'm not going to wear it if I'm going to get wet or sweaty. So in those instances I have a quartz Traser that I'll switch to before bed so I've got a well-lumed watch for the night and one that's water resistant for my morning shower.

Well, this morning I forgot to take the Traser off when I put on the SARX, so now I'm sitting at work wearing two watches like an idiot.










The sad thing is that I was already at work for at least ten minutes before I noticed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Chris Ward C60 chronograph.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Wearing my green Nodus Retrospect genII today. I'm liking the bracelet too even tho I'm usually a strap guy


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Gamma 
















*


----------



## august1410 (Dec 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Got this about 25 years ago. This was my 3rd watch and they all fueled the sickness.. This was a Service Merchandise Watch. Back when catalogs were a big thing. Christmas shopping at its finest.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Horizon Ceramica GMT LE.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

View attachment 14154041

Square Day.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

(From earlier today.)









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The SARX033 is being temperamental so we default back to Tudor.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Davosa Argonautic


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the new arrived









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

It was affordable when I got it...
Now, a few years later, not-so-much


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f—


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Tisell Marine Diver.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Love the reddish brown strap


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

Still completely smitten by the SNX427


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Bulova story..


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Still with the Bronze Wave


----------



## ManveSulimo (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm wearing my favourite Casio G Shock Mudmaster 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

It's hot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

#SeikoSaturday


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Feeling the love for this little Expedition.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Avi-8 Hurricane this morning


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

This old friend. Na Zdorovie!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

21 years with this one so far.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

NTH Odin


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Having trouble deciding today...
- Tudor Black Bay Black (Tudor rose ETA)
- Benarus Moray 38mm
- Vostok Amphibian 420.
Two have got to go back in the box and I'll set the correct time when I decide.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

OK. Decision made...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

6458-6000 
1983..


----------



## dodubb (May 22, 2017)

Nth


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Yellow GA-2000


----------



## restorer2001 (Jul 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice military sub Banshee, what make is that?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

INOX automatic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

View attachment 14162315

Lunes


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love my yellow DiverOne


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pegasus Mercurio


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ETA Cave Dweller









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Newly acquired

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

DH 1963.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Monta Monday in May


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Bam Black


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Today:


----------



## restorer2001 (Jul 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Shrouded SKX.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Seiko









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

'Nother Seiko.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nab2488 (Apr 26, 2019)

SEIKO SNKE56


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

My Amfibia on Nato ...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

hope you like it ...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Suit n Gs by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Tissot V8 Swissmatic 43mm...


----------



## restorer2001 (Jul 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcsa2k (Jan 23, 2016)

Croton from the old Swiss days. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Vintage Seiko Quartz from back at the start of things...
11 jewel moon phase movement- the 7a48.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Out and about with the fam and the Tisell Marine Diver.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Metal 171


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

44mm pilot


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bronze Wave


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Metal case.


----------



## rpeppekus (Dec 23, 2018)

.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

New strap









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I got tired of my desk scratching the crap out of the bracelet so I'm back on the MN strap for now.










Of course, in a fair fight the desk always comes out worse.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Superbri22 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the white dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

This one rarely sees sunlight.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

DA36


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w1`


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Victorinox Infantry Vintage Mechanical 44mm...


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

009 On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing this tonight









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

New movement and hands on my Earth wood watch. Original movement lasted 14 months. Purchased a new PC32a and hands on eBay for $25 total. Not an everyday watch. WAY too delicate! Looking at a blonde one on eBay for $40.


----------



## camaroz1985 (May 10, 2019)

Treehut Theo. Wife got it for me a few years ago. Has been running great ever since. I love how light it is. Feels like you are wearing nothing.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Back to stainless steel:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Deep Blue 40mm. Been using it for weeks now. Can't seem to take it off.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Thursday morning SKX


----------



## restorer2001 (Jul 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon MSAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Retrospect  i like the bracelet a lot, haven't even taken it off yet which is unusual


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

Nomos Tangente 35 mm (ref. 101)
How do you think it wears on my wrist? Does it wear too big?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

With only 100M WR I'm not sure I'd class this as a diver but Oris do.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

aguila9 said:


> This one rarely sees sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just searching for one of these on eBay last night!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I love how comfortable MN straps are, but being elastic they always make it look like my watch is strangling my wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Browsing argos for watches I saw this for less than €50 so why the hell not. Of course I had to change to a deployant clasp :-d


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Crazy watch for crazy times.....

ha ha ha !!


----------



## restorer2001 (Jul 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

My favorite pilot. Archimede.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Nixon Canon. I got it a few years ago. Love the gun metal color. And this thing takes quite a beating!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new green Scurfa D1-500


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Zelos Horizons GMT


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I had an (almost) overwhelming urge to wear the SKX173 today, but I've got a new Seiko toy on the way so I'm "saving up" my Seiko-desire until it arrives.

So still this guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6139-6000 May '69. Fifty years young 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcsa2k (Jan 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

View attachment 14174585


Viso-Friday


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Mr Henry makes a really nice watch but I still miss the date.


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Viso-Friday


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Viso-Friday


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241688.1







​


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TGIF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## angeleno310 (Nov 19, 2018)

Omega Railmaster 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remior (May 11, 2011)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665125







​


----------



## stiffler009 (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## restorer2001 (Jul 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleeper99 (Aug 6, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


Wow! What is that strap?

Envoyé de mon LG-H873 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sleeper99 said:


> Wow! What is that strap?
> 
> Envoyé de mon LG-H873 en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks! Custom made vintage olive drab canvas from Drunkartstrap.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Lum Tec Combat B on a Hirsch Liberty.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Tropic.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#FarerFriday with the Farer Pendine chronograph on their blue rubber


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

SBEP


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

Liberace Daytona Lord Elton III......


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

009









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX 013 on a TZ nylon two-piece strap:


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

The one on the left. Pepsi and Coke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restorer2001 (Jul 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Bertucci.

For work today taking water pump box apart.
Ok too late the wood disintegrated when i bumped it. 
Turns out the foam was holding it all together.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My happy place substitute until I can get to the beach.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Slinging drinks with maxton









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Back from the spa...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dodubb (May 22, 2017)

🙂


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Baby Ice Monster.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445







​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

..for strong and brave wrists ;-)


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

FM5K


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Perfect for doing the garden










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restorer2001 (Jul 30, 2018)

I just can't stop staring at this beauty. 2nd day I a row and I may make it 3. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Rainy lush spring day In Pittsburgh


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

60 Atmos.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Summer time!









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

SWATCH Automatic Sistem51 HODINKEE


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Moray









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Helping the environment by going green today. Oh, it doesn't work that way?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Winchm60 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lots of great stuff in here!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

View attachment 14182031


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Black Solar


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restorer2001 (Jul 30, 2018)

Still haven't decided if this one is a keeper but either way that mint dial is fantastic!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Super ocean 42 Abyss









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Monday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bronze wave


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Tauchmeister T0259 Quartz


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## restorer2001 (Jul 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restorer2001 (Jul 30, 2018)

Mail call resulted in a change and a new love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sinn U1.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Black Bam


----------



## stiffler009 (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Matches (Mar 25, 2013)

Nothing to see here!


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Ginault


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Oris 65 bronze bezel









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Corgeut BB homage


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Steel.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Going to the Moon Today

MoonWatch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The strap simply will not dry out in this humidity; it's been 1.25 hours since I got out of the shower and it's still quite wet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Hexa Osprey, I missed too much the one I had 3 years ago...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

``


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Pulled out the Cartier today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Datejust


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## jpipoli (Nov 11, 2018)

Polar Explorer II/Contrail SS Arctic White inspired mod


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

H&H Blue Ring


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

This.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## johnyiliev (May 22, 2019)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard AG - 16


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning  
Nodus Retrospect today and am
Impressed with the quality, details and value


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

My current favorite. With my added sapphire crystal from Crystal times.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Marathon Navigator.

View attachment 14190885


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I bought this beautiful quartz several months back and it hasn't been worn but three times. I figure why not wear it now.

View attachment 14191073


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teo_cr (Sep 6, 2017)

25-26 May at the Monaco F1 Grand Prix





























View attachment 14191697


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Picture in background was me as student pilot about 50 years ago









The watch is SRPB94


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th4


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

anrex said:


> th4












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostinperiphery (Jun 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k7irish (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Sam L84 (Nov 13, 2013)

Armand Nicolet S05










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

That silver watch looks great!


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

That silver watch looks great!

View attachment 14192745


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Setting this takes a bit longer than normal.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Blue


----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

Seiko









Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## markorrr (Sep 17, 2018)

omega seamaster 200m quartz


----------



## markorrr (Sep 17, 2018)

omega seamaster 200m quartz
View attachment 14193033


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

New arrival, £7.83 delivered.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Today was supposed to be my new-to-me Turtle, but USPS (unusually, I should add) crushed my hopes by delaying delivery until tonight. So today it's this old thing again. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Bing Bing


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

My first Vostok. Literally just came in the mail today. And I'm in love with it.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Triton 2-tone


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

My $34 steal arrived today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A







​


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Fresh from the AD, Certina DS PH200:


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Moon Watch.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Tudor today


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Ceramic reflection
View attachment 14196233


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Never understood the hatred for Movado. I love this watch so much my wife gave it to me as a wedding gift.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

VSA goodness.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Left wrist:









Right wrist:









Left wrist:









Right wrist:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gruppo Gamma  Peacemaker on DrunkArtStraps canvas today


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Ginault 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

The legit SKX007....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been on test drives all day. There's another Yukon or Tahoe out there with my name on it.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Calculator.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Skindiver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Fastandold (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Fastandold (May 12, 2019)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Love Orient. Unrivalled. Nice colour dial.


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Another new arrival. SMAEL 1617 from AliX.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#TRASER


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 4 with a combo I absolutely love.


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

Early 90s tank. Hi comrades!


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

SKX


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

TT DJ...getting some wrist time...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Oris 65 on Catalyst Leatherworks Minerva Box strap.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Silver Archetype One









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Lobstter by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Certina DSPH200M on a TZ nylon strap:


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday

Zelos Mako II


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon JDD, Have a great week guys









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

My 787 finally arrived this weekend. I'd never noticed how small the hands look relative to the dials in these new Turtles. I assume Seiko just used SKX hands for these, despite the larger dials?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Anglo Irish said:


> Certina DSPH200M on a TZ nylon strap:


Fantastic looking watch! Every time I see it, I want to buy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Plenty of chronos but I've only one Orient chrono.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Bing Bing

On a new varying brown strap.


----------



## camaroz1985 (May 10, 2019)

Picked this up for cheap to use as a beater (wear in the yard, the beach, etc.). For $50 I don't think I could do much better. When I get bored I may try to mod it a little, probably just replace the crystal. I figure at this cost there isn't much to lose if it all goes horribly wrong. Going to change the strap to make it more casual.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Affordable Black


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Maybe as close as I get to a real 60s Seiko. Fun watch.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Mido M8830 (NOS) on a tropic rubber strap:


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton QNE


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Seiko Sarx035


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Bronze Zelos with a bronze sky. 8:15 - 8:22pm in the hills overlooking San Jose, CA


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

787 again today. While I wore it all weekend, yesterday was it's first time out of the house. I'm amazed at the number of times I managed to smack it into things throughout the course of the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

A something to do car wash shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dagaz Typhoon II on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

Bond Seamaster









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## josephc24 (May 9, 2019)

1967 Timex Marlin Dot


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Old Omega..Constellation....certified chronometer...well, long time ago....certified...


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Swiss made VICTORINOX, on sale at biggest river with prime for $30.00 (quarter of msrp).


----------



## jpipoli (Nov 11, 2018)

From earlier today


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Just got this in today, luvin it

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Silver Archetype One


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Original Turtle 1985


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Original Turtle 1985


----------



## stiffler009 (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Submariner









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Yup










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcsa2k (Jan 23, 2016)

$40 bucks at a pawn shop. All functions work. Why not?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Carbon G.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Certina DSPH200M today:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Home brewed


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Dubble]]


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

My $27 find. Croton Super C


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

A little "self care." For the record, my wife is in the chair next to me getting hers done, too. Although, hers are getting painted pink. Think I'll skip that part.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cougar17 said:


> A little "self care." For the record, my wife is in the chair next to me getting hers done, too. Although, hers are getting painted pink. Think I'll skip that part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model is this?

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> What model is this?
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


It's the Combat 7, which I purchased from Glycine Direct on Ebay. I put it on a leather strap from Lux straps.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

For the person who sleeps on piles of money and loves gaudy jewelry.....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Elysee bronze chronograph


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Nezumi Corbeau









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Партнер


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

new GL831


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Lobster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

A bit of blue on this rainy night


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th-+


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

You know, except for vintage or dress watches, I usually wear my watches like the tools they are. I don't lose sleep over scratches, marks, or dings not do I go out of my way to avoid getting them. Heck, if I banged one into a brick wall I likely wouldn't even look down to see if there was any damage.

But since strapping this on last weekend I've been absolutely paranoid about acquiring even the slightest blemish. I check it several times a day to make sure it's still unsullied. This is too stressful; I may have to go back to the Tudor tomorrow since I'm okay treating it like a beater.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

A big salute to the greatest generation and the sacrifices they made!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Titanium 2100









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Arrived today. 46$


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

For past two days


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Been wearing this recent arrival for the past few days. Bliger GMT, £70 from AliExpress.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View attachment 14210183


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Austin1983 (Jun 8, 2008)

Suunto Core, sorry, no photo


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

..only original.


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Day 3 of the Bliger.


----------



## Remior (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Island-Time (Jul 18, 2018)

View attachment 14212113


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Very nearly missed out on this beauty.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My Viribus Unitis IR27, made in Austria, in "Wienerwald".


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My Viribus Unitis IR27, made in Austria, in "Wienerwald".










Ooops dubble


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

SARY057. A present to myself for my 57th birthday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Bambino v2 white.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Orange ya kinda glad it's Friday?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Jury today, so something more befitting the suit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

G-SHOCK GL5-5600CL


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Seiko Kinetic


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tissot MotoGP LE 2005












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Smith's Everest 36mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bulova









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using Tapatalk


----------



## ewiz240 (Feb 1, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

G5610









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice! I have an excalibur dive watch from the 60s.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Love the Japanese day option

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Viribus Unitis IR27
Made in Austria











Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just had to have a Puck, even though I knew it would be a tad vast on me.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Custom










Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Out in the yard reading a book, watching the "golden hour" sunlight play with my OR's glossy dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Latest arrival, Panzera Flight Master 














FM-01A7


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Silver Archetype blue on a cheap seatbelt nato. The size and weight is very comfortable.


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

I really like this - what model is it?


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back on the Uncle Seiko canvas NATO for awhile (at least until it's get mildewy again and needs a good wash).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Kulprit said:


> Back on the Uncle Seiko canvas NATO for awhile (at least until it's get mildewy again and needs a good wash).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combination!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Scoutsniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadisen

Nice black dial.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

CWC 97









Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Lix_Tetrax (May 7, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Custom with ETA 2824-2










Gesendet von meiner Buschtrommel mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Domed Helberg CH8









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Newly acquired for my daily beater









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

t*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

Bond, James Bond.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Samurai BL.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I was feeling very Seiko today, but I was also in a big rush leaving the house this morning, so I guess it's Tudor again. Maybe tomorrow, Seiko.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Seiko SNDF93 on a grey perlon strap today. Just came back from a crystal and battery replacement.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Skmei Le Locle 'omage. Testing to see if I like the real Tissot. Cheapest "real" leather. Dial and hands are OK, but lacking real quality, but I cannot expect much for $11.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

View attachment 14222979


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 14222979


I am really diggin' that watch...nice! Wear it in good health.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Time for some wrist time for my DD DJ


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen Wingman C080.
Just put in a fresh battery and off it goes.
Not bad for a watch fast approaching 30 years old.












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Trying to figure out the problem with tank flap holding clip.
Oh well, cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Feeling like Oris on rubber









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BCitizen (Jun 12, 2019)

Promaster Tough


----------



## BCitizen (Jun 12, 2019)

Promaster Tough
View attachment 14224185


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

For past 3 days

Восток Командирские Классик 65054 серии


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Old faithful for today (and probably the week).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Just picked this up on Amazon for $54. I like the open heart to show off the Seiko movement!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

White Harpoon









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Swatch Sistem51 HODINKEE


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Edit: didn't see this was in the Affordables section.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT #BinnacleBond


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealiw Sea Farer II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Trying to decide if I want to get another MN strap for this guy. I've always like the way it looks on a 5-ring Zulu (not to mention the unbeatable security of a 5-ring) but MNs are so comfy and dry so much more quickly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mcsa2k (Jan 23, 2016)

Poor mans Tank. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

You can't beat a nice Batman GMT.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Seiko 5 on red leather strap.


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Back from a fresh service, including a NOS Mido crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

... it's time









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Murph


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Prospex


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

fr`


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Friday!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

Aussiehoudini said:


> View attachment 14229079


Very nice Casio! What is the model code for this watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Coffee & Viribus Unitis IR27










Gesendet von meiner Buschtrommel mit Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

One of the best Citizen
designs of all time IMHO !










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 6309-7040









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

2 of my favorite things.

Red Oak beer. Made with only 4 ingredients following the Bavarian beer law from 1516. Water, Barley, Hops and Yeast. Such a smooth, rich, Amber lager.

Seiko Pogue chronograph in beautiful condition. A mechanical marvel whose crown rotates the inner bezel when in, sets time when out, soft push advances the date only, hard push advances day/date.










Part of a trio just in from Japan.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Another day on the lake comes to an end.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

24 hour watch for the 24 Hours of Le Mans.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Moving on to Red Oak's seasonal brew Heller Bock.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

A different yellow and Pepsi Seiko.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

I found this guy at a garage sale yesterday. Had to do a little soldering to get the new battery to make contact but it's back to life from the 60s or 70s.

Hashtag # Gold Member

...and the seconds hand beats at 2x/second... that's a new one for me.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Derkdiggler said:


> I found this guy at a garage sale yesterday. Had to do a little soldering to get the new battery to make contact but it's back to life from the 60s or 70s.
> 
> Hashtag # Gold Member
> 
> ...


OOOhhhh Original big-axe crystal too! Nice find.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Derkdiggler said:


> I found this guy at a garage sale yesterday. Had to do a little soldering to get the new battery to make contact but it's back to life from the 60s or 70s.
> 
> Hashtag # Gold Member
> 
> ...


OOOhhhh Original big-axe crystal too! Nice find.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

SSC667 drinking in some Scottish sun(before in buckets down with rain!)


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage IWC









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Njnjcfp88 (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Selling off everything else and keeping the tried and true.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My home made retro
VinTouch










Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

``


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Bambino


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

This just arrived &#8230; my first Russian ...


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

On vacation so here's yesterday and today.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Fedex guy just dropped this off.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bulova


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Wake up and smell the Sinn...... U1









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

My lowercase LE solar Tuna makes a rare public appearance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Fortis, love the green dial.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Goo Goo Dolls and Train in concert.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## raptorrapture (Apr 15, 2019)

Here's my new Orion Sylph!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Archimede Pilot 42


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w;;


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Despite its slab sides, this fits better under the cuff on a NATO than my SKX, so back on the wrist it goes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Theflyingclocksman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spam ad for his in stock watch.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hexa Osprey









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Just came in today from Russia! Took 3 weeks to get here. Not great, not terrible. I ordered it off Bonanza. But either way, i love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Junk 'er


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Some daily beater quartz









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons diver


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th++


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Swapped out the canvas strap for leather. That may be a mistake given the heat, but then again, as damp and humid as it's been lately, the canvas may very well have rotted off my wrist by the end of the day. So perhaps it's a stroke of brilliance?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Guzmannosaurus said:


>


That watch is gorgeous. Can i ask where did you pick it up and cost? I'd really like one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Casualwatchguy said:


> That watch is gorgeous. Can i ask where did you pick it up and cost? I'd really like one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SRPB17 but they seem to be out of stock everywhere...

Bracelet is from strapcode.com


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

My $3 Salvation Army thrift store Seiko automatic


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod 6309-7049









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f+-


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I just replaced the bezel & insert on my 787 as I intend to make it a GADA travel watch (my Airman is a *wonderful* watch but my brain just can't transition back and forth between 12- and 24-hour dials). The donor bezel has a lot more slop to it than the stock bezel, but I'm not overly anal-retentive about such things. What *is* disappointing is that I thought the insert was lumed, but in my haste I misread the description. Oh well.

Now the last question is whether to keep the stock second-hand or replace it with one from an SKX173. Ever since the SRPs were released I told myself that if I ever got one I'd change out the second-hand. Now that I've had this for a few weeks the stock hand is growing on me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Raven Vintage 42









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

New watch and to replace the junky Vostok one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Sorry...technical difficulty...
Sorry...technical difficulty


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

1901 IWC cal 64 put into a 1910 Stockwell sponsored silver case by me, myself and I. We have more valuable watches but this is probably our best.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Remior (May 11, 2011)




----------



## stranger_in_the_night (Mar 23, 2019)

Again the Helm









Poslano sa mog Redmi 5 Plus koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Snoop just arrived today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

The watch was a gift from my wife over 20 years ago. The strap, however, is brand new - grey (real) alligator - that just went on this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Seiko getting wrist time


----------



## rappasol (May 17, 2014)

New Junkers Bauhaus 6060-2 received this week.
Purchased before Junkers gets replaced by iron Annie... :-(


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Tudor prince on the big guy wrist








What time is it?















Decepticon Devastator


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Hexa F74 chtulu!









- whoa... Just whoa! -


----------



## hepmehepme (Feb 10, 2019)

Omega Seamster Professional Planet Ocean


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tactico style mod Seiko









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

NOT wearing my new frankenwatch: an authentic Rado Diastar with a cheap movement inside. bummed!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Thinking I may just get the proper hands back on this one.


----------



## mcsa2k (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks to the great info on this forum, picked this up today on my first trip to Italy. Awesome experience with my salesman, Lorenzo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been Scurfaing this morning 
Paul makes an ice watch at an affordable price


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeepin in the rain with the Seiko SRPD21 on a Toxicnato magnum


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Still with my trusty old quartz









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

My weirdest watch doesn't get much wrist time - so I can't be bothered setting the day and date. Time to break out the vintage Claro Beachstar!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Chrono Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#TRASER


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

pardayan said:


>


i like this so much. what is it, and does the nato fit okay between the case and the spring bars? im always having that fitment issue...


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Solar tuna









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for a German for the Dinner









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a solid $149 worth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Monday. Still waking up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller "S"









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I would consider this one affordable. $10 antique store find earlier this year, a 1969 Vietnam era Caravelle (Bulova) Caravelle cal. 11 OKACB (base A. Schild cal. 1906) self-winding automatic movement (17 jewels) with day-date display; 21,600 BPH; Swiss Made; M9 date code = 1969

Amazing TALL acrylic "crystal" with some scuffing. Quite a rare piece only produced in 1969.

When I wear something like this it makes me wonder. Keeps pretty good time and winds smoothly.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Citizen Eco Drive.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Zchz










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Newest addition. I bought it to mod but have to say it's great right out of the box!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> i like this so much. what is it, and does the nato fit okay between the case and the spring bars? im always having that fitment issue...


It's a Swiss Military Hanowa model no: 06-4181.04-007 and there is enough space for natos to fit between the case and bars. Also it looks good with natos. The original strap is a leather one.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Helson Brass SD 45....movement runs as accurate as my Helson Bronze SD 45 2824-2....can’t get enough of these watches...


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a decent timex viscount.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Tonight


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Avalon









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## HangingUp (Jun 24, 2019)

My Oris.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Mighty invicta










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

Yeah, I dunno, I reckon decorating the lugs was a step too far.



vesire said:


> Mighty invicta


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Holy...

Me today:


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu-


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

21 jewels and waterproof! 1966 SEIKO


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

New shoes today courtesy of Uncle Seiko. I picked up one of his GL831s but, unfortunately it was a little too snug. I also grabbed this Z199--primarily for my SKX, though I neglected to add SKX endlinks to my order--so for now it's residing on the SRP.

I'm not sure about such a sharply tapered bracelet on a head this big--it's like squeezing a fat ass into skinny jeans--but if there's any combination more comfortable than a cushion case diver on a Z199 I don't know what it is.









Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Yellow Russian









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View attachment 14260279


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Panzera Flight Master


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## donrobb (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Flight Master


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Frederique Constant Peking to Paris Chronograph. Dress for success, even if it's at home for a interview over Skype. It's Allo new watch Wednesday! Got a Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT that is due to arrive today. And my son is 7 weeks old today!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w1


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Forgot to put the Black Bay back on it's bracelet last night (too hot and sweaty for leather), so it's this guy again today. Sooooo comfy.









Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Evening change to the fresh delivered and sized Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

This one just came today. Love me some titanium!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Three5One (Jun 27, 2019)

SNK793 with gray perlon. Keeping it affordable.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Different day same watch. Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th`


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

I wouldn't dream of classifying this as "affordable" but I had the opportunity to wear this today so I did. I hope I won't own it for a long time to come though - it's my dad's.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus green Retrospect


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I made a last minute watch swap on my way out the door this morning. There is no way to photograph a watch in my office without either too much glare or catching a reflection of the phone. This is why most of my pics are from the water cooler; better lighting there.









Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Theflyingclocksman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spam ad for his in stock watch.

Why is this allowed over and over promoting your commercial products?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Theflyingclocksman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spam ad for his in stock watch.

Why is this allowed over and over promoting your commercial products?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not sure about patina but I do know that I like bronze and Tridents.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> Spam ad for his in stock watch.
> 
> Why is this allowed over and over promoting your commercial products?


Is he posting a link to order the watch? I don't see the issue here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

He only posts watches from his website that are in stock, never post any watches he makes. 

He only comes to this site post photos of his in stock products, not what WUS is about.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

jovani said:


>


Love the watch what model is the Orient?


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

BRM









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient pilot


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Tjcdas said:


> Love the watch what model is the Orient?


ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tissot Moto GP LE












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Tisell Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Day 3 with the Squale Pepsi GMT









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

fr


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

New shoes again today; 4th (?) different strap/ bracelet this week. Old school DAL1BP replacing the US Z199, which replaced the US GL831, which replaced a 5-ring Zulu.

I had terrible luck with these Seiko polyurethane straps on my 6309 and SKX, so I swore them off more than 20 years ago, but as comfortably soft as modern silicone straps are, they're also very grippy and grabby, making them irritable to my wrist (not to mention the lint; my God the lint). So I'm giving polyurethane another shot.

As an aside, maybe I'm still in the honeymoon phase, but I just can't quit this watch. I have little desire to swap it out, and when I do I find it back on my wrist within a day. I'm even learning to like the stupid second-hand.









Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Carl F. Bucherer Autodate


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Gotta love these 262 kHz Bulovas! |>

Jim


----------



## OldGeek (May 27, 2019)

Oceanus OCW T200









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

One of my favorites.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

This arrived this week. Don't want to take it off...


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

This arrived this week. Don't want to take it off...
View attachment 14268659


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Citizen PVD









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Traska Freediver. Love the mint dial in this one!









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Is thundering, it’s raining, but it’s sunny. So confused ....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Oris Carlos Coste.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey Jolly, my blue Scurfa says hi to yours.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Oceanus









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enjoying the pool with kids and the Padi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

G-Shock GW-6900


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Adina


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

sticky said:


> Hey Jolly, my blue Scurfa says hi to yours.]


And my MS19 that arrived yesterday says hi 



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Dug this one out for today...been a while.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Dug the Precisionist out of the back of the box for today. This one never gets to see the light of day, and it's a shame. 

Giving it one more shot before I sincerely consider putting it up for sale.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

View attachment 14274877


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A new strap just came in the mail, so I had to try it out...


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

I also got a new strap for my Citizen BN0195. It's a $3 Isoframe looking rubber strap from Ali Express. Nice strap, but I'll probably put this watch back on its bracelet and wear it on other watches.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Working on my micro R/C RAF SE5-a , getting it ready to fly.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Domed SKX011









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

It's Monday morning so I initially couldn't be bothered with changing the date, but you lot were showing me up so I had to fix it and take a second photo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SPB053


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

The "ripples" in this diver's strap don't photograph well, but looks good in real-life and it's comfortable...super soft.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Apparently it's a diver kind of day looking at the last few post.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14276085


Very nice watch!

Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Sun and Moon


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

with the boy









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Ignition


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: valhallalegend


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I'll be traveling to the sweaty South for the holiday weekend, so back on the bracelet she goes. I prefer the way this looks on a strap, but when sweat, salt water, sunscreen, and bug spray are in play, you can't beat the "hose and go" convenience of stainless steel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

I needed help getting going so I put on Momentum......


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My first dip in the Pro Trek pool.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Sun and Moon


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

SKX


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 8926OB today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Quartz hydro









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Tisell Marine Diver


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

View attachment 14281391


View attachment 14281403


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Pardon the glare.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Marine Chrono isn't even close to fitting me as it's so large but I don't care as it looks absolutely fabulous.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: valhallalegend


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I am still wearing my adventure watch from earlier today. It went on an outdoor expedition with me and returned with a few more marks to add character.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient panda


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Panerai 176 in Titanium on custom green python strap! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Happy 4th to all. Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Red White and Blue for the 4th. Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Two days in a row:










IG: valhallalegend


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Independence Day to all of us here in the USA. And, a good day to everybody else.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Red White and Blue










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

No fireworks here at least tomorrow is Friday 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

New Strap


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

New arrival of the Citizen BN0150-28E. I really like this one so far. Wishing all a happy July 4th holiday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Nighthawk test on a new strap. I like these one piece stretch NATO's better than the MN style on first impression. Don't have to remove the spring bars, and less fussy to connect with the regular buckle vs the hooks.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Direnzo DRZ-02 on aftermarket SS Racing bracelet









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Spent the day at the pool, now off to catch some fireworks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










New SARY055

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Longines 1957 Heritage Flagship LE:


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the Citizen BN0150-28E.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


Nice background 

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Affordable


----------



## cheapwatchbro (Jul 5, 2019)

Swatch from 94' (idk why the pic came out sideways)


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

My wedding watch


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Hexa K500. Been looking for one a long time, and finally got one this week.









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Bambino


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bronze Wave


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

The strange little joy of seeing your watch lume glow when you come back in the house after walking the dog.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day three with the Citizen BN0150-28E.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Pepsi.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

DeepBlueOrange








Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

My Tudor today. 1 of 3 different watches that I usually wear...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Bambino


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: valhallalegend


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sinn and blue - a deadly combo for me.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Wearing my bargain watch. For $189.00 shipped with the base movement you can't beat it.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

...witha Seiko A201 "Arrow in the A" movement.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

GD-100. Very early morning here.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Junk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

ronkatct said:


> Junk
> 
> View attachment 14291637


Interesting...and I like it...|>


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

For a change of pace, decided to give my Gruen some exercise....


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Long day at the neighborhood pool with family and friends.


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

Seiko SGD449P1 (7N42-8070)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko chrono


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

After 4 days only +1 sec!! Outstanding at £5000, unbelievable at £50.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

jovani said:


>


What kind of jacket is that?
Thank you.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Tilak Aira


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14292793
> 
> 
> After 4 days only +1 sec!! unbelievable at £50.


Nice, I love my Didun aswell. I like everything about it.
But you got especially lucky. Mine runs at +15s/d.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

jovani said:


> Tilak Aira


I thought it was pertex or similar. Still looking for a lightweight jacket like that. Thank you!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Westcomb Focus LT Hoody it's ok


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

for $100 new i'm super pleased!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Signing off until tonight.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seagull 1963


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

TISSOT Chemin des Tourelles


----------



## SkiMon (Mar 3, 2013)

BB58


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

G-shock DW5600E









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT on an off day between 3 hour hockey games to raise money for cancer research and programs.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday (May 26, 2018)

Haven't worn this one in a long while. A nice FFF homage


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Bulova Moonwatch 96A225 arrived at my doorstep twenty minutes ago..


----------



## donrobb (Oct 24, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot


----------



## donrobb (Oct 24, 2015)

Sorry - double post


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Sunny


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Same here.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one again as I've been doing some trial and error regulation. So far so good.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back from vacation. The bracelet did its job re: sunscreen, sweat, and insect repellent, but I sure could have used a glide-lock-style clasp to lengthen the bracelet in all that heat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Kulprit said:


> Back from vacation. The bracelet did its job re: sunscreen, sweat, and insect repellent, but I sure could have used a glide-lock-style clasp to lengthen the bracelet in all that heat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Each time I see this watch I only want it more!

Also, I agree with you on the need for glide-lock-clasps during the heat of summer. My Nodus bracelet is super comfortable, but it can't compete with my swollenness.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Laco.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

For past two days: Амфибия Классика серии 96076


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New arrived Benarus Sea Devil. Really love this beast well comfortable for the size..









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Vintage steel Omega Seamster De Ville - chosen from this bunch, which are the ones getting regular wrist time at the moment.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Hydroconquest Ceramic 43mm Automatic in Gray


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

My new 16usd vintage beauty









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lavish_habits (Sep 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Nixon regulus. Arrived yesterday evening.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

Takin this morning. The hands and indices reflecting the rising sun.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

An orange Seiko....


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Flight Master


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Tevise from AliExpress. £16 and sitting at +20/day.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnvibes (Nov 1, 2018)

Longines


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Again. Ignore the fuzz on the crystal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

This Wenger 1041.20 I found used on eBay and it arrived Mon. I am surprised by how much I like it. Put it on a Walmart strap yesterday while waiting for new leather strap to arrive. It was the only 22mm brown they had, switched over the buckle from the old original. Three days and still spot on time.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Sea Devil


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

2 weeks since arrival and still only the Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

snkl23

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Briston chrono on a Toshi strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Newest addition. SRPC07. Absolutely digging this watch already.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Home from work and switched back to the Citizen BN0150-28E "Prime." Can't seem to stop wearing and enjoying this dive watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Watch I bought in the Bahamas for $200 OTD. Had to remove the movement as the second and minute hands would bind on each other. Didn't like the rubber strap so I bought a Alpina band and love it!


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

propnut48 said:


> View attachment 14299553
> 
> 
> Watch I bought in the Bahamas for $200 OTD. Had to remove the movement as the second and minute hands would bind on each other. Didn't like the rubber strap so I bought a Alpina band and love it!


I dig that watch! If you don't mind me asking what part of Bahamas? I'm looking to go watch shopping when I go next weekend on my cruise

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

DAGAZ #Aurora


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Fugu - Asia Lim. Ed.


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

propnut48 said:


> View attachment 14299553
> 
> 
> Watch I bought in the Bahamas for $200 OTD. Had to remove the movement as the second and minute hands would bind on each other. Didn't like the rubber strap so I bought a Alpina band and love it!












Mine says hi!

The photo is quite old... I don't like the rubber band either and now I am wearing it with a black nylon strap


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lavish_habits (Sep 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Big ass watch from back when I first started collecting. Big mistake. If your stuck at the bottom - just drop this watch.









Swiss Legend Neptune 54mm.


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


>


At the moment, I'm wearing its affordable homage










I know, I know .... it's not the same


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Sea Devil and a song for us...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday:-!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Bing Bing


----------



## Nathan Eggen (Jun 16, 2016)

55 fathoms mod!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My current guilty pleasure......


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT #BinnacleDiver


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

Baby GS, Seiko Sdgm003


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

seiko alpinist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Wearing a Gant - Milford today, first time in a few years.
It was possibly the watch that got me started collecting watches. It is a still a pleasure to wear, fit perfectly, and I really like the case shape.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Military SkinDiver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Svalbard Einzeiger CG11


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#FortisFriday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Romans


----------



## Lavish_habits (Sep 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f`/


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Maybe I got an HAQ without even knowing it. Still running spot on...









Put my Seiko Neo Classic on eBay today because I like this one so much I wouldn't wear the Seiko anymore.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Armida A9.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

009









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Third day in a row.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Oceanus









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Probably not as good as the water pistol, but this Seiko 'Batman' is still pretty good.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

No-Watch Timeless CM2-3721 (Quartz)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## OldGeek (May 27, 2019)

Casio oceAnus T200 on an elastic strap.









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Arctic Camo 007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this custom skx? Cool dial for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

bk_market said:


> Is this custom skx? Cool dial for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right, custom made by Loyswatch a guy in the Philippines who do some nice mods.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Thought that this might slake my thirst for a Snowflake but divine as it is I should have known better.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Going mountain biking today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: valhallalegend


----------



## Ping (Aug 15, 2016)

Seiko Sbdc051 on my way home 









Skickat från min F5321 via Tapatalk


----------



## Ekw9 (Jul 13, 2019)

Woke up wearing this. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## mich.g.pan (Oct 10, 2018)

Swimming with my Esquire. ETA quartz movement. A nice swimmers time keeper. Back to the water....


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Mako


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Big Crown


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

BB 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

An old-school digital beauty.


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

The presage off the bracelet and on the leather.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

Posting this one on my wife's behalf. She's sporting her new purchase, Movado Celestograf (3650009).


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Typhoon II On Leather. Enjoy your Sunday Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

A splash of red on this rainy summer day...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1969 GMT


----------



## Arne S (Jun 23, 2019)

Its a limited edition SWI {Swiss Watch international company..Watch 250 total pieces created. I own three of them. They also come with a limited edition power winder box. There are two versions. One with just the date window at 6,O clock and the other has day and date Day at the 11 to 1 position. All are automatics Its one of the top 20 I wear regularly.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

My new to me Casio G - shock


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dan Henry 1968


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Howbouthemcwbys (Apr 11, 2019)

DM-500!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Pardon the glare.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I need to like a watch a lot to forego the date.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen 2100 Titanium









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

F71 Emperor









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Pepsi again.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

Roadking1102 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking watch, what is the model code?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## carlosimery (May 13, 2019)

MuckyMark said:


>


What is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Misha V said:


> Great looking watch, what is the model code?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  it's a 6139-7060.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

carlosimery said:


> What is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a Momentum Cobalt Lite mod. The luminous dial was swapped from a plain titanium case into the PVD case. The strap is a bund from Strapcode.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a durable old Accutron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

Nomos Tangente Sport on bracelet


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## OneWayInstall (Apr 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosimery (May 13, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

The golden glow of the 6139-6000 dated May 1969.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

For perhaps the last time this week?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Breakfast.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Continues.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seastar on blushark









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Casio Oceanus









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989 (Jun 30, 2013)

Handwind 6498, made it myself.


----------



## bodymassage (Feb 2, 2019)

My hammy


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Gq


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Gq

View attachment 14314211


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E "Prime" again today. I seem to wear this one nearly every day at some point.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

MAEN Hudson Automatic


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Citizen diver (I forget the model) that I picked up for about £90 new. It's on an Urban Digicamo NATO that I salvaged off a Rotary diver that I managed to destroy.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Alpinist.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Love that sterile dial and the 12 hour bezel. Great watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Zeppelin


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## misterorient (Jan 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale streak continues.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Keeping in line with my minimum 3 day in a row wear pattern.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Today it's a Longines from 1953.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I wanted the bigger size but CW only had the 38mm left and there were no plans for the return of the design.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4004-52E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly received, I had a Huldra 4 years ago and missed it alot. Nice vintage looking...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

New-to-me watch today...


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

US Sun and moon.


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

51








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

My lastest screamer of a deal came in today.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Taken earlier today, but still wearing it!! Breitling Superocean Heritage Chronograph 44









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Today it is the TH Aquaracer 300M


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

More affordable


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

~


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

~


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

A week or two ago I was complaining about the fact that HBO seemed to have put "From the Earth to the Moon" on a shelf somewhere and lost it for the last 20 years. Then, a couple of days ago, I was pleasantly surprised to see that they apparently found it.

I had no intention of wearing this watch today. In fact, since I decided quite some time ago that I was going to sell it, I really don't want to risk adding any signs of wear to it. But as I was watching FtEttM last night, I noticed on Deke Slayton's wrist what appeared to be almost certainly a Glycine Airman. While mine isn't the same vintage as his, I still felt inspired to wear this one today as a tribute to the men and women who man the moon landing possible.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

1935ish 26.5T3 Omega with a contemporary face and completely anachronistic strap: I love it!!!!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

My answer for a lightweight and breathable watch for the summer. $57 from Amazon on Prime Day, on a $15 perlon strap.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Been enjoying the black version so much, I picked up the blue Citizen "Prime" BN0151-09L.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Arrived about an hour ago. Like it more than I though I would Cosco is selling them for under $60 on eBay for Under $80

































Arrow tipped second hand hits all the marks, plus leather strap is soft and comfy right out of the box.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Sun and moon


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

titanium PCAT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

New Haveston strap... while trying not to trigger a 3 alarm fire response by burning (Shou sugi ban) my deck...so far so good.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

New Loreo for today.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My home brewed watch.
A ETA 2842 automatic from a Swatch put in a 40mm stainless steel case 









Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Oris 65 today









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

When I took this off Tuesday night I didn't think I'd see it again this week, but here we are.

I just can't quit you, Black Bay!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Other wrist


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Fngeen. Dial is sunburnt silver. Gold tint is lighting.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Double


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

This 45 yrs old citizen 62-6198 in the rain , for your viewing pleasure .


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

summer fun watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Blue on green


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus polar Trieste









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX781









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 3 with the blue Citizen Prime BN0151-09L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## 96nick (May 16, 2019)

Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor I









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Black Fngeen


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fasfcastro (Feb 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

BVB on CSW PSB NATO










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

Enjoy!


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Just got this, and I don't think it will be coming off my wrist for a while.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

larand said:


> Just got this, and I don't think it will be coming off my wrist for a while.


Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bulova Luna Pilot


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Parnis GMT









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hamtun H1 on an Erika MN

This watch was a slow burner for me. I do like wearing it as a "beater" with my grey T-shirts. I have a Pelagos LHD I wear a similar way, but for occasions where I'm not taking the watch off to do sports etc.

Edit, inclusion of picture of watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: valhallalegend


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Like so many watches I set eyes on the Ninja was just begging to be bought.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Sunday! Marathon MSAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Avi-8 P-51 Mustang LE, which landed while I was in France. 
They really stepped it up in design details and quality. Great value especially at 20% off


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Recraft? Nope, true retro.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Latest purchase


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m``


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

First flight for the Samurai.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Karlskrona Midnattssol


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## toasterburn (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Fngeen two tone


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Laco- coincidental classic hand setting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Turtle 6309-7040 - Year 1985


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

This; went for the 50's Riviera look today, white trousers, Goldenrod coloured woven polo shirt, loafers and Ray Ban Wayfarer. I forgot my Panama hat at home, that would've completed the look.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

This; went for the 50's Riviera look today, white trousers, Goldenrod coloured woven polo shirt, loafers and Ray Ban Wayfarer. I forgot my Panama hat at home, that would've completed the look.

View attachment 14331615


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seagull 1963 in Panda with a silver zulu strap test run.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu+


----------



## AntosLookingForBudgetOnly (Jul 22, 2019)

Nothing


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Space theme








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dad old Submariner









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Can't believe that the weather can change from heavy rain to heatwave in a few days but if the rain comes back I'm ready for it.


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Brlin (Apr 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Late to post today.

Today it's my first modern Vostok. I spent at least a week pouring over countless Amphibia models trying to pare it down, and when I started the only thing I was sure of is that I didn't want an 090-cased watch like this one. By the end...well, you can see how that worked out.

I'm pleased as punch with this watch, crappy bracelet and all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spinnaker Fleuss 
Have a good evening


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#G-Shock GW-6900 #Classic


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Bulova Moonwatch (latest) with BlueShark Nato


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Vintage and water don't mix, so for the lake I switched out the Doxa for the Steinhart.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

lip Himalaya Chronograph from France.


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

..









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

4 straight weeks.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w``


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon JDD









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin Diver


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Same watch as yesterday, so I'm cheating and using the same photo as yesterday (there's got to be SOME advantage to a no-date, right?).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

If anybody needs to know how the tide's doing in London give me a shout.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Customized


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Elliott Havok with the blue strap.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for a Mod SKX011 with homemade smoked fish...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Blue Bam aka BB

dust on the glass.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Loving this new arrival -- G-Shock GA2000-5A.

I had a G-Shock before and enjoyed it, but ultimately flipped it because I could never get used to how big it was. This has all of that "G-Shockedness," but feels a little more subdued.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Taken earlier today but it's still on my wrist!! AP Titanium Royal Oak Offshore Chronograph! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7049 on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Staying Russian again today. I know there's a honeymoon period with every new watch, but wearing this one makes me particularly happy for reasons I have yet to nail down.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Went with the Nodus Retrospect this morning.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue 5600.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Bambino


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Worlds First SmartWatch:






Timex DataLink-Microsoft 2025 NA (786 C9)


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

Sun and moon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spinnaker Fleuss on bracelet tonight


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

MWW 62MAS









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Mako


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Borealis Scout Sniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Strap change.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f``+


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I just got new shoes from Clover Straps and I want to see how fast drying and mildew resistant this Cordura is going to be. So it's the 787 for a few days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee. Still love this watch today as much as the day I got it a few years ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Currently wearing this interesting piece.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Corvid black on Strapcode Endmill


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

ronkatct said:


> Black Fngeen
> 
> View attachment 14324425


What is this brand?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Victorinox Alliance


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Bambino Black


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Dan Henry 1962 on a Geckota strap.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Just finished mowing the lawn









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Two days in a row...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Horizons GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Seiko quartz chrono and a Michter's old-fashioned










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cocktail time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Khaki Field Tool Watch Saturday


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Still the Stowa


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great weekend guys! Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

We're talking a wannabe monsoon today so perhaps I would have been better off in a diver rather than the 903.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

off to Santa Cruz!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Always wanted a green watch. Check. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14343041


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

I'll never get tired of wearing this Eterna... 









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

New kickstarter watch showed up today. Kingsbury Dark Water.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

traded with my son for the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Rolex-Shmolex


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lenvino Lecronos


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

Doxa Sub 1200T


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 3 with the Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee. Whenever I wear this watch I hate to take it off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tutima today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

AstroLaw said:


> New kickstarter watch showed up today. Kingsbury Dark Water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would be very interested to hear your thoughts on this piece - picking mine up next week....

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sunday morning with the Scurfa MS19


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## ALG2261 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

Today's earlier wear...I just love this thing.


----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

Accidentally double-posted, so here's another angle of the previous post...


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

Family just robbed the outlet mall...

Me and my son.



My non watch enthusiast wife found 2...


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Really liking the sharp angles in the Zelos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I spent the evening with the Seiko turtle 777


----------



## Voyager57 (Jul 15, 2019)

.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marathon GSAR


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fly Back by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Sea Devil









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m*


----------



## ALG2261 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Cordura strap mildew test day 4.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sinn 103.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

MDT IT said:


>


That Bulova is too cool. Love it!


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Dan Henry 1972


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Orient Mako II


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Avi-8 P-51 Mustang for the evening


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Evening change to the Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

White Bambino


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Sunburst


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko 5


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> View attachment 14349013
> 
> View attachment 14349017


That looks great! I'd totally wear that if it had a bit more modern size - not even much bigger, just a smidge would be great. Aside from the size that actually looks quite modern with that bracelet.


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Dan Henry today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Skindiver styled









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Marloe Lomond Chronoscope.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing the blue Tockr Skytrain. 
You?


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Cordura mildew test, day 5.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Wimads said:


> That looks great! I'd totally that if it had a bit more modern size - not even much bigger, just a smidge would be great. Aside from the size that actually looks quite modern with that bracelet.


Agreed (about it looking modern). I think it's the sapphire glass, applied numerals, glossy black dial plus modern bracelet that adds to that. I plan to put a nice ostrich strap on it once the weather becomes more leather friendly, though


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another Mudmaster - in case the other one gets mud in it.


----------



## Spyderco1993 (Feb 19, 2018)

Was getting tired of the sub this week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay LE.










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Precisionist today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Casio Lineage. Poor man's Oceanus


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Dark Water (again) but on rubber strap.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Rom Bam


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Dark Side of The Moon! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the GSD-3A on DrunkArtStraps USAF canvas strap


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sam575 (Jun 20, 2013)

Deal diving with my PAM111









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam575 (Jun 20, 2013)

camchannell said:


> Dark Side of The Moon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome vintage black!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Recraft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Since swapping bezels I'd noticed this "new" one had a much looser action than the stock bezel. Not a good thing for a watch modded to track a second time zone. So I popped off the bezel yesterday (and dinged up the case....*grrr*) and sure enough there was no o-ring in there. After rectifying that omission it's now tight as a drum.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SBDN053


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Desk diving with the Samurai









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

One of my favorite affordables today, the Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Wyler chrono today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66herbanero (Nov 4, 2017)

Working on my Helson SD 42 patina!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Longines Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in gray 43mm


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

double post


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Seiko 5

Love the reddish brown strap.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Wishing I wasn't stuck in an office atm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Have been wearing the Atelier Wen Hao, on Barton canvas:


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon MSAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Back to the Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th+/


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Just got this today - very happy! (temporary strap).


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Tissot titanium


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

AP Royal Oak Offshore Chronograph Titanium!! She's for sale by the way! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

The replacement strap cost the same as the watch lol


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dmanosaka (Feb 27, 2018)

1st Generation Monster


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## SWXF (Jul 23, 2019)

FFF mod Seiko 5!


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

fone said:


> View attachment 14354807


Love it! I'm working on a similar one, just waiting for my Spectre bezel to arrive from Harold in HK.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Friday Guys , Marathon SAR-D









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Tropic GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## civic4982 (May 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

9400 Rangeman.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Turtle on polished mesh w Gecko ratchet


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Seiko 5


----------



## 66herbanero (Nov 4, 2017)

Hatteras NC









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Just waiting on new pins from Nixon.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Breezy rasta









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

007


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## civic4982 (May 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Essentials 
TX Essentials by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I received my new CrafterBlue rubber for the Seiko Turtles. I really like how it looks on the watch and how it wears on my wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Made it!


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Speedmaster pro sandwich









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Khakis Tool Watch


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Bulova Lunar Pilot "Moonwatch" and German Staib mesh bracelet


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Came today so wearing it still


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mattwatkins (Aug 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

B1000 Rangeman


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E "Prime" with our Black Lab Ellie today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dagaz T2 on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Speedy on a NATO for #speedysunday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Casio quick pic









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Nighthawk Havana


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hexa Osprey









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Aviator sky cockpit


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Forgot to set the date... I might be needing a watch mover or more quartz watches.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tockr Skytrain on Barton rubber 
Have a great day.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

For me today it's this guy again. I'm trying to "wear it in" before I take a stab at regulating it. Honestly, given the purpose for which I bought it, regulation isn't necessary. But I've found myself wanting to wear it everyday so I suppose I should get it running in-time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

36mm Vietnam era World Time


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Grand Bahamas. Was a watch at a jewelery store by the water. The watch came with a rubber strap which I didn't like so I bought a Alpina band here in the states. Both together cost $250.00. You can find the watch by itself for around $200ish.


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Dan Henry 1963









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Casio AMW-330 on a Magrette NATO 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quercusile (Dec 9, 2012)

Holidays with my Casio AE1200









Enviado desde mi SNE-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lumanasty (Aug 5, 2019)

My little cream seiko 5


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Stowa


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Camping watch - off tomorrow.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Titoni Cosmo King


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

The 5


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Bulova Eagle Pilot with Staib mesh


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Glycine combat 6








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

38mm C60 bronze from the "nearly new" rack of Chris Ward's summer sale. Early verdict it that it was the best money I've spent in a while despite my having forgotten prices are a good 10% cheaper when ordering through the UK website. b-)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Diver One









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok komandirskie K 39, black stainless steel, 200m WR, automatic in house movement, tritium ilumination. Superb watch.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

keeping one more lovely accutron in circulation today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

After two-ish weeks of running this in I decided it was time for a little regulation.










It was +35 on the timegrapher but +51 on the wrist. After surprisingly little fiddling I was able to get it here in the TG:










Given it's on-the-wrist performance I was shooting for -10 to -15, but when you get lucky enough to hit almost 0spd there's a part of your brain that tells you to quit right there, so I did. Hopefully it won't end up running +15 on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Steinhart for today.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Look ma, no hands!


----------



## 66herbanero (Nov 4, 2017)

Still in vacation mode!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Strejle (Apr 24, 2018)

Armida a11.


----------



## civic4982 (May 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Back to the Kingsbury Dark Water on grey leather.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Promaster back on the rubber ND Limits dive strap. Giving the oyster bracelet a break for a while. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Seagull 1963 ... 100% affordable Chinese magic ;-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

V3


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

sticky said:


> Look ma, no hands!
> 
> View attachment 14368337


Hahaha! I see what you did there mate! Good work fella


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

OVM39


----------



## Brlin (Apr 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

New arrival Seiko Pogue.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Strejle (Apr 24, 2018)

G


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

More old skool ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Davosa Argonautic









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sticking with this guy until I get the regulation nailed. It's still running way too fast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

G-shock today


----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victory Pants (Aug 10, 2018)

To Hav or Hav not!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hamilton viewmatic


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nogood (Mar 15, 2013)

Padi Mini Turtle


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca DLC Torpedo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Moon time


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko Turtle STO  on CrafterBlue rubber


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Martenero


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orient CFX01002TH


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## dmanosaka (Feb 27, 2018)

Seiko AGS Scuba 1996


----------



## barbecoa (Sep 12, 2017)

Really liking how light and thin this one is. Bracelet is great too.


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Just arrived last night. CWard - C7 Rapide COSC LE









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Waiting room. Yay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Helmsman II bronze meteorite.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)

Very infrequent use now that I have "real" watches.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Wales countryside just outside of Hay-on-Wye


----------



## OldGeek (May 27, 2019)

Casio Oceanus T200s.

It's on a new navy blue with white stripe MM style elastic strap. It beats the all black strap I had it on previously.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

A168.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

View attachment 14374069

This is arguably the most hated watch I have. I have come to loath Seiko Kinetics. I have replaced the capacitor 3 times at $18 each. Even if I get it to a 6 month level it dies in 1-2 months or less. Ready to DTB this thing. &#55358;&#56620;&#55358;&#56622;


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

I had an AGS with the same problem. They look so good and deliver so little.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 66herbanero (Nov 4, 2017)

Aging nicely!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

This is my current squeeze, although no current is involved: just a lovely old AS 984 movement with a silky-smooth Omega stainless steel case topped by a telephone dial face with painted porcelain numbers, lashed onto my wrist by an old leather strap. Not widely available...............


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Blue. stripes


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Day 1 of dual-wristing: Apple Series 4 40mm on left wrist, Christopher Ward C60 38mm on the right. Aluminium and bronze, living in imperfect harmony, but I'm going to force them to be friends before the day is done.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

First time getting it wet and sandy... Bought this one to mod it-hence the mismatched strap-but now I'm growing fond of the Pepsi bezel while I wait for the parts....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Timex with indiglo for nighttime adventure.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Still with the Speedtimer


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


>


Nice watch and great puppy pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I think I've finally got this thing regulated. -25spd dial-down on the timegrapher has given me about +2.5spd on the wrist. I'll give it the weekend to confirm it stays there then it's time to tackle a Mako that's been giving me fits for a couple of years now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)

I like how the MOP changes based on light/viewing angle


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## civic4982 (May 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last day.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Lap50 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Brownie


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Wallsy87 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Union


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Wearing one of my fav's for my 34th birthday. Have a great day guys 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Frogman.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The long 9 hour drive home after a week at the beach sucks.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Scurfa D1-500 on a Cuda strap this afternoon. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorgosas (Nov 27, 2016)

Mako 1









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pogue


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Sumo Sunday
Fascinating laser lume


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Seiko solar titanium










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## dmanosaka (Feb 27, 2018)

Alpinist


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Back from the beach so the pool will have to do today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's #ScurfaSunday with the green D1-500


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Nano Universe today


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Dan Henry 1962


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Eureka! It's a Murph!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Trying out the SKX009 on a new seat belt NATO:


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Speedy sunday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

TimeX T2N700. My first TimeX.
Had to get it due to the uniqueness.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Seiko SKX033.


----------



## dmanosaka (Feb 27, 2018)

1966 Seikomatic Weekdater


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Island-Time (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Socks by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m+


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great week guys









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

SARB033 Monday flow...









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

NH35A powered

IG: pete.weishaupt


----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)

Seiko barely fits under the cuff, I need to find some super slim models.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I'd expected to wearing a recalcitrant Mako this week since it appeared that the regulation for this Vostok was nailed. Alas, it would appear that my extreme inactivity over the weekend has not played well with my settings, so this watch gets a couple more days on my wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

King.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

This for me









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

JDM Orient Star









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Chr Ward C7 Rapide









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New arrived Borealis Sea Storm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko STO


----------



## Buddy Shagmore (Jun 15, 2019)

Vaer Field White 40mm quartz


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

TimeX Waterbury ABT007


----------



## Strejle (Apr 24, 2018)

Rotary 36 mm my new favourite.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko Samurai









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

Joe with gmt So&Co


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

It seems (*seems*) like this guy is back on track after a lazy weekend. If it's keeping good time tonight (fingers crossed) then it's on to my recalcitrant Mako.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Scorching hot
Diver not feel well










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

K.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

A lil Ocean Rover today 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to my new Bonaire on the Meraud Tropic


----------



## civic4982 (May 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

The last of it's kind


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Grey


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Was still wearing the Pogue, but new strap for my Seiko turned up. The Pogue is keeping good time for its age, about 12-13 secs slow p/d.














The strap is from ManCaveLeather (Etsy)


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Seiko!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Temperature down in my place... So I think this piece fits, it has some cold Japanese aesthetic.








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Titanium day









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I've had this watch for a few years now and it's given me fits chasing it around on a timegrapher. My goal for the next week (or two) is to get this thing properly regulated.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## 66herbanero (Nov 4, 2017)

Still in vacation mode!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer Madison this morning. 
Happy hump day




























Nice chamfer along the upper edge of the case


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

My HMT , good looking watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Miyota Invicta day!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

1962


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

Egard William Shatner LE


----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

dupe sorry


----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

dupe sorry


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Black


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Patek today! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

Parnis

View attachment 14391237

View attachment 14391239


----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Cadisen C1033M


----------



## Strejle (Apr 24, 2018)

RotAry good all arounder


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Another HMT. Affordable and look good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Nodus Retrospect on bracelet today. 
I like the sunburst sandwich dial a lot, nice details with the matching date wheel and trapezoidal lume date window.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

about to slip into this old boy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm still trying to convince myself to keep this one.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Trying to reestablish a baseline. This thing is crazy-slow on the TG but crazy-fast on the wrist. I'm starting to remember why I gave up trying previously. But I'm more determined this time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

White


----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

Orient Ray I on a Super Engineer II bracelet.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

My freshly modded Orient Ray II. New bezel, bezel insert, and a sapphire crystal with blue AR inside. On a new Strapcode oyster style bracelet with the polished center links.

This one will be going on vacation with me next month.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

aguila9 said:


> My freshly modded Orient Ray II. New bezel, bezel insert, and a sapphire crystal with blue AR inside. On a new Strapcode oyster style bracelet with the polished center links.
> 
> This one will be going on vacation with me next month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Hi

I like this, You have done well there!

Berni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

GPW2000-1A Master of G Gravitymaster


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Flightmaster


----------



## dmanosaka (Feb 27, 2018)

My favorite Seiko yard work watch... 7T92-0DX0


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Zeppelin 7642-5


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

hchj said:


> View attachment 14394167
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Clearly a different income bracket than me if an Omega Seamaster is an "Affordable"...


I'm wearing a VERY affordable Seiko Honda Racing Team F1.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

All metal square.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

ff+


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sitting in the late afternoon sun with the Vostok on the wrist.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tag today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Summer is still on








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

A700


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Avi-8 P-51 Mustang


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.weishaupt


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

A simple ЛУЧ 71721584 with proper IV numeral


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calangoman (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Ancon Sea Shadow









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

calangoman said:


>


Moded SKX?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Phantom ultra dressy 48mm, sunlight-deprivation movement










Swapped out to a Bambino


----------



## 96nick (May 16, 2019)

Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor I









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

Today I am BATMAN


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

My Hamtun H1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Skindiver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Same here. I bought this used miyota movement 8926ob online out of curiosity. Added an Ali Express glide lock bracelet, and never thought it'd be one of my main go-to watches. 

It wears like it's not there and keeps great time. 

Tough, too! Yesterday we removed an ant nest and we were covered in dirt and 10,000 black sugar ants. Built a sprinkler system. Showered off, cleaned up, and today - church. 

Truly an all-around workhorse, something my Seamaster 300 did for 15 years - now it gets a break. 

Funny, this new to me Invicta's bezel is scratched in exactly the same places as my Omega...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of Doc's finest.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Affordable, check, homage to a classic, check, fun to wear, check!
View attachment 14400003


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

CWC 1980


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back home and taking my bud for a walk with the Spinnaker Hull chronograph on their Tropic strap

View attachment 14401659


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Jamming to some groovy tunes after a very satisfying day on the lake with family.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Some morning sunshine..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ending Monday with the Spinnaker Fleuss, my favorite of their watches 
View attachment 14404195


View attachment 14404197


View attachment 14404199


View attachment 14404201


View attachment 14404203


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Luna Pilot on a new strap from Xeric. Horween leather which is "ribbed and stitched to pay tribute to the articulated ridge-lines seen on space gloves".


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

TSAR









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

For a couple of days...

















K.


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

This gets a lot of wrist time, Pagani 1612 with Seiko Mechaquartz movement


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Parnis power reserve ST1780


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aevig Huldra









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Well, the Orange Mako proved to be incorrigible, so it's back to the Black Bay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sumorange


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Ticwatch Pro 4G for the morning hill run. William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph for the day.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Kubby said:


> For a couple of days...
> 
> View attachment 14405217
> 
> ...


Similar vibe to mine! Had it on earlier today also 










Have this on this evening, one of my exercise watches










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 5 with the Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

Needing no introduction.


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

Oops! wrong picture! No matter it is on my wrist.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tissot Moto GP











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Dive in the air








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Guanqin GJ16103.
Despite what the specs say, both of the dials are quartz with different watch battery types. The mechanical second hand is working round the clock as long as there's power in the spring.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

my purchase in st. petersburg at the raketa factory (Petrodvorets)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Trusty work beater









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

I only wear old watches. This is from March 1965 according to the date your Seiko site. I guess it must have been quite futuristic at the time:now, just classic design.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

Today Seiko crono


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

^ Nice citizen, which model is it?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

rainy day. crown screwed in tight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

Hey Peter Lee !


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Speedtimer


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

'Summertime.......and the livings easy'..........to quote the late Janis Joplin


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

????????? @??????.????????


----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)

Orient that was released in 2007 to commemorate the 80th birthday of King Rama 9 - one of the most accurate watches in my collection!


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

No Watch CM1-2821 (026/500)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen Titanium









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NodusThursday with the green Retrospect


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Magrette Moana









Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This one probably through the weekend!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

For the first time in living memory the all powerful rota gets ignored and the F-91W gets roped into a morning of fence painting duties.


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

It's a vintage kinda day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

FiftyFour 62MAS homage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC_Brown (Jul 21, 2019)

Tissot PR100 Powermatic 80 with the white/silver sunburst dial. Great daily office wearer.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)

Citizen Eco Drive Titanium








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanbradbury99 (Oct 10, 2018)

Love this little Seiko 5


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Merkur FOD sterile dial pilot


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Fresh delivery from Japan.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Arnie from 12/1987


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Parnis W1433


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

FC Healey









Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Orsa Monstrum









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f--


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Friday.

Farer Lander on the new bracelet for me.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Size and profile wise this thing wears great on Natos imo,


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

slopingsteve said:


> View attachment 14409349
> 
> 
> I only wear old watches. This is from March 1965 according to the date your Seiko site. I guess it must have been quite futuristic at the time:now, just classic design.


I really like that Seiko!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

Tongdaeng said:


> Orient that was released in 2007 to commemorate the 80th birthday of King Rama 9 - one of the most accurate watches in my collection!


Great watch...I always love this Orient....but very hard find the movement 46P40 gmt.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 14414523


Sharp choice!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

One of my fun casual watches, a Nautica with a fun day & date complication:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally the weekend


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

Marloe Derwent Sundial


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

vostok komandirkie k65









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Srp309 for the weekend


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Helson SD40









Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Aquis









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 9 with the Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Parnis PA767. Last day of wrist time before going for sale.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

8900.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

After a night in the woods with the SAR, it time to cook on fire.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rocking my meteorite today.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

IronMan by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pennybags78 (May 7, 2019)

San Martin Saturday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Kickin Bass!


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

OM


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Just arrived today. Non-G Shock Casio Mud Resist Vibration Alarm. Would've posted it at the $20 thread but it's $3 over budget at $23.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Merkur FOD again


----------



## crakkajakka15 (Jul 13, 2009)

ZM-73 said:


> Merkur FOD again
> View attachment 14419071
> 
> View attachment 14419073


Awesome watch


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just put a fresh battery is this little old classic.
M158-5000 World Time (Commonly known as the "Pan Am").











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

Parnis:-!


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Seiko Kinetic on Mountfield.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Tag F1


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore my new Seiko PADI on a DrunkArtStraps leather singlepass and now switched to my Scurfa D1-500 MS19 on a Toxicnato 




































44mm vs. 40mm 
Who'd have thunk it ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Nothing good as the garden stuffs









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton b43 on strapcode engineer bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GoTribe (May 10, 2019)

Same thing I wear everyday.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Parnis









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Raketa Amphibia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

BOLDR Mustang Chronograph


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m-


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

My Bulova










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

The monster


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

This was one of the watches I got from my Dad's estate. It's a Seiko H249 hybrid analog/digital. It has the analog hands (but no second hand) and a digital display with a variety of modes (digital time with a seconds indicator which can be another time zone), alarm, chronograph, etc. and it also chimes the hour. Not the greatest leather strap here (only recently starting buying my straps from somewhere other than a jewelry store) but I did put a deployant clasp on it. Nice little watch, but it's the sentimental value that makes me want to keep it. It was broken when I got it, so I got it repaired.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

59yukon01 said:


>


Very nice


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

magpie215 said:


> Very nice


Thanks


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 11 with the Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Love this bargain!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Glacier Gold G Shock.


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

My New Amphibia )


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GShock Monday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

This was my only working watch for about 5 or 6 years... then i discovered WUS.... rarely gets wrist time now.


----------



## Excellent959 (Sep 4, 2015)

It’s a Speedy Monday kind of day...


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

carbon_dragon said:


> This was one of the watches I got from my Dad's estate. It's a Seiko H249 hybrid analog/digital. It has the analog hands (but no second hand) and a digital display with a variety of modes (digital time with a seconds indicator which can be another time zone), alarm, chronograph, etc. and it also chimes the hour. Not the greatest leather strap here (only recently starting buying my straps from somewhere other than a jewelry store) but I did put a deployant clasp on it. Nice little watch, but it's the sentimental value that makes me want to keep it. It was broken when I got it, so I got it repaired.
> View attachment 14422589


Keep it forever. It's only the watches that mean something that stay with you, the rest are jetsam.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Black Bam


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Tsao Baltimore Torsk-Diver, loving the look of this kickstarter watch.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilmacellaio (Aug 18, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> Raketa Amphibia
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bello

Inviato dal mio Pixel 3a utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My only seiko









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

My old momentum titanium atlas on its new titanium bracelet...


----------



## Ilmacellaio (Aug 18, 2019)

DMCBanshee said:


> TGIF! Orsa Monstrum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ancora il suo perché

Inviato dal mio Pixel 3a utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I wore my new Seiko PADI on a DrunkArtStraps leather singlepass


What model / ref. is this?


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Casio GShock 2900









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pennybags78 (May 7, 2019)

Just got today. Switched out leather strap for perlon.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

While walking the puppy, on my right hand....

View attachment 14424119


View attachment 14424125


And on my left:

View attachment 14424123


View attachment 14424129


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Prospex World Time


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Junkers Series G38 6970-5


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Parnis on canvas.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cocktail time


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

Halios Seaforth Series 3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

citizen with a leather strap instead of the stock SS and good band.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

at Changi Lounge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmithson (Aug 20, 2019)

My Tudor BB in-house


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Not a "beater", but a watch you can't beat....


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Cheeky little Patek peeking out of the cuff! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Svalbard Isbjornen AA33


----------



## MrTackymeter (Aug 12, 2019)

Dan Henry 1962 Chronograph


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Seiko SARX027


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pulled this old guy out of retirement for a few days.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Grey Dawn.


----------



## jolurove (Jan 21, 2011)

New NATO. I think it's a match.









Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress orca on strapcode engineer 11









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Deified (Dec 28, 2017)

Doxa 1200T professional









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Stratoliner today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the OW P-101 for the evening


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Flight Master


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Parnis ST1780 black


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Blues









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Staying with this one for a few more days.


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TT WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## fatherbowie (Dec 26, 2016)

Newmark 6BB. I've had it for a couple of weeks, it seems to be an excellent homage to the RAF chronographs of the same name. Not exact, but very accurately and affordably captures the vibe.


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Rocos IWC Chrono homage...


----------



## Edinjo (Feb 17, 2019)

I love this guy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

Casio Duro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texastom (Mar 4, 2015)

Maratac Ti Field


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Citizen Promaster









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

End of working week with I&W SC8816


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

bearwithwatch said:


> Parnis PA767. Last day of wrist time before going for sale.


Do you get an hour hand with that? Or is it an optional extra?

Just wondering.....?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Borealis Sea Storm on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Spartans said:


> Do you get an hour hand with that? Or is it an optional extra?
> 
> Just wondering.....😋


Oh my god! My watch has that same flaw! ;-)


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Used and abused........


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

53mas today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday😊👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

Weiss Standard Issue Field Watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1, 45mm DLC on super engineer 11









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ollech & Wasj P-101 on Haveston to kick off the weekend


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Precisionist today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

One of my 'Hurricane Watch' watches:


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Merkur flieger


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Casio MTD-1060-D-7-AVEF.
In possession since 2012. Last day on wrist before mothballing without battery.


----------



## MrTackymeter (Aug 12, 2019)

Same watch as the other day, different strap. 1962 Dan Henry Racing Chronograph on suede NATO


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Little rose.


----------



## quercusile (Dec 9, 2012)

Something simple!









Enviado desde mi SNE-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

This









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Latest acquisition, the Bulova 63B160 or the Bulova Accutron Calibrator (actually an Accu Swiss with an ETA 2824-2) with external speed calibration. Haven't used it yet though.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko Turtle Mod.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the Seiko SNZG13J1.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadisen. Must give it some love.


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Wood stuffs with Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Seiko Saturday.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

fastfras said:


> Seiko Saturday.


Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

For father's day I'm wearing an M159-5028, which reminds me of the 634 my father used to own.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko baby ice monster


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Strejle (Apr 24, 2018)

A little orange


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

HK purchase. solar Lowercase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Casio EF-332D-1AV


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot aviator navigator.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Parnis Batman for Sunday 1st. This is one of my favourites that has received the most comments.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## J3hundred (Jun 19, 2017)

Wearing my newly acquired panda with panda footwear to match


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MK1 Alum 
Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing my yellow D1-500 and i just love this watch. Best one yet


----------



## J3hundred (Jun 19, 2017)

Panda watch, reverse panda footwear


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0151-09L blue "Prime" today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Break time.......


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I've been on a staycation all week, which pretty much means that I've been on the couch all week watching racing. Too immobile to reliably keep an automatic wound, I've opted for this guy for the last week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Dan Henry for me today.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Snk mod today.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aevig Huldra 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Rainy holiday here










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Seiko SSC









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)

Batman. But I took the pic last night.


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)

double post....


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Raketa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

Luminox Navy Seal 3053

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last pool day


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

... and the last day of cleaning the pool! 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the Citizen BN0151-09L "Prime"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Aurora


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Just arrived today! For what you pay, this is a hell of a bargain!!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

southern bamboo said:


> Just arrived today! For what you pay, this is a hell of a bargain!!


Agreed. I wear mine quite often. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Armourlite


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

This little guy , snkl41









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G973F met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu5


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back from vacation; I know it's cliche but I need a vacation from my vacation.

Was going with the Tudor today but I called an audible as I was walking out the door.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing the Mercer 5th anniversary Madison on a DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GST-130


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

sticky said:


> GST-130
> 
> View attachment 14442379


Shock "monster"

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Mint Evolutive Defender


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this Stowa T02 Sport, installed a Canvas...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to the oris clipper









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)

Seiko








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Chilling while waiting for Mrs Boss....


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen Time-Track Ana-Digi











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

PAM441 on custom Python strap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Dragula 









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

The mark ZOMO


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

1920s gentlemans ticker


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w3


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Things might be getting a little..."actiony" this afternoon, so I grabbed a watch I know can withstand whatever abuse I throw at it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Monster/nato


----------



## Island-Time (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L blue chronograph today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNKL03


----------



## Adam702 (Mar 20, 2017)

Tudor BB i


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

New arrival


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Day 2 of the final 2019 summer









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNKK87


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Still wearing monster mod









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Just arrived from Russia









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko spb087 PADI for the evening


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

New strap for FOD flieger.


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Chris Ward for a couple of travel days.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Trying out the new Carbonio strap.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th8


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Dynamic









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

mid day swap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

Seaforth Series III

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Hurricane's a'commin'!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

10:08 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I got the blues.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Smiths Everest for me









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Neymar "Datejust?" basically an homage to the Rolex Sea Dweller, really the Deep Sea version. 7.5oz, 617g, 44mm, 1000m water resistance (hmmm... do I believe that?), helium escape valve, appears to be automatic. Decent bracelet with a foldover clasp though it's tough to snap that clasp. No half links, tough to size but thanks to the clasp's adjustments, successful. NH35 movement supposedly, not running all that smoothly (thanks Seiko) with times all over the place on the timegrapher 0 to +38s/d depending on position with some oscillation and amplitudes in the mid 200s. Hoping it settles out. In the winder (since the bracelet needed to be resized) it did +20s/d yesterday. Seems to be a sapphire crystal and a ceramic bezel. Screwdown crown of course, action seems OK with a quickset date. Bezel action pretty tight. I definitely like it, I just hope the movement gets a bit better with age (my 6R15 watch did over a week or two).


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Desk diving today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Retrospect Tonight.


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Really liking this useful 12Hr/Countdown bezel insert, with MilSub sword hands.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Quartz...for a change.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

with my favorite fractal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

fy


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tissot Sport V8 T039.417.16.057.02


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Moon Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach.A (Jun 2, 2019)

The 756 Coffee Timer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## J3hundred (Jun 19, 2017)

Newly acquired!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great Friday to everyone

Wearing my new Silver Watch Co Archetype One, Tudor sub snowflake homage. 
Don't always like homage but this is long out of production model from Tudor and vintage sub prices have gotten ridiculous so I decided to give this one a go. It feels like the old sub on the wrist and is decent quality. I really like the looks of it.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Great seiko premier today...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#FortisFriday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Got this SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Moon Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

The 3 week old Pulsar turn today.....


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Moon Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


The Lunar is on my must buy list but can't find one to try it out. It's 
a big watch....but maybe not an issue. I need to see how big it is on my 7.25 wrist.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Waiting for a wedding to start with my poor man's Speedy. Hey, it's only 16 minutes late. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Spartans said:


> The Lunar is on my must buy list but can't find one to try it out. It's
> a big watch....but maybe not an issue. I need to see how big it is on my 7.25 wrist.


I have a 7 1⁄4 inch wrist (a bit on the flat side) and don't really have trouble with the Luna Pilot. I find it does wear bigger than other watches its size.


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)

So light!!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

ZM-73 said:


> I have a 7 1⁄4 inch wrist (a bit on the flat side) and don't really have trouble with the Luna Pilot. I find it does wear bigger than other watches its size.
> View attachment 14451979
> 
> View attachment 14451981


That looks like it's past the width of the wrist.

I talked to an industry rep and he told me Bulova has a reputation of making the best mechanisms.....and the dumbest designers. I've seen some of their products and they are cringe worthy.

It's going to take a lot for me not to buy that watch in black....but they tried. I got to find it and try it before buying....


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Spartans said:


> That looks like it's past the width of the wrist.
> 
> I talked to an industry rep and he told me Bulova has a reputation of making the best mechanisms.....and the dumbest designers. I've seen some of their products and they are cringe worthy.
> 
> It's going to take a lot for me not to buy that watch in black....but they tried. I got to find it and try it before buying....


If your not sure you should try before buying. The watch isn't past the wrist, pictures can be deceptive sometimes (it does come close). Though, Bulova should have kept it to its original size.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

#GoTiges












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the G Steel boys.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mako USA



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko Samurai









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

Merci LM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

one of my original watch collecting purchases: the trusty seiko 5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

satx


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yardwork watch.....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Spartans said:


> The Lunar is on my must buy list but can't find one to try it out. It's
> a big watch....but maybe not an issue. I need to see how big it is on my 7.25 wrist.


I think anything over a 7 in wrist can still pull it off. My wrist is 7 3/4.

You can try calling your local Macy's and see if they have it in stock. They carry the Bulova line.

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Todays mail delivery....very pleased.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spinnaker Hull Riviera, such a nice dial.


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

Odin + IWC strap


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

My dad's old Marlin with a brand new two tone Barton silicone.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going out
Jeep and Seiko SPB087


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)

Spinnaker


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

As i dug it out of the draw for a pic, might as well wear it


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

castlk said:


> View attachment 14455145


Just missed out on a deep blue, its possibly my next watch after the frogman. Always wanted DB, one of my fav divers watches bar none. Love yours!


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia antimagnetic.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Chrono Diver










Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winstons88 (Apr 21, 2019)

Newest addition


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pressure washing the driveway. Before and after with 4000psi.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

New rotation cycle starting with Seagull 1963


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

Enjoy 😉


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Eco-Drive


----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

Citizen Eco-drive Ti+IP Blue Dial Titanium BM6929-56L









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

Efs510


----------



## parv (Aug 4, 2019)

Citizen CA0265-59E


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

JL today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m1


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning  
Silver Watch Co Archetype One


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

my 1980 HS graduation gift to myself!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Haven't worn this one in a while; this is a watch well and truly displaced by the Black Bay. I miss this guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Shall see how long the honeymoon lasts.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Part day only but it still counts.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako on Super Engineer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New arrived, Typhoon II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Straton bullhead just arrived today


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Lord Nelson diver... Still glows for a couple hours at night.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

NAKZEN 7002G with miyota 9015 running smoothly, gained 2 seconds in last 2 weeks.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Timex Transit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 650541


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Seiko SARX027, 6R15 Movement, JDM, Enamel dial.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

now that 'Foot Ball' is in full gear 
Wearing Team Colours!

Team Colours by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

This again today. Trying to make up for a couple years of neglect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Typhoon II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

$8.99 Walmart Timex Expedition. Bought it because it was cheap for gifting but once I put it on the watch grew on me 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prabuwangi (Mar 31, 2016)

My daily beater 007


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Horloscaphe NC001 right now:


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

'Afternoon:-!


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

AP Royal Oak Offshore Diver on factory bracelet! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

Good morning!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Antichrist (Sep 8, 2019)

Alba Chronograph









Gesendet von meinem ASUS_X00RD mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johnvibes (Nov 1, 2018)

Got this in the mail yesterday. Opened it up, cleaned a little, swapped out the gaudy gold bracelet for a letter strap, and looks great. My most affordable by a long shot.


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Blue Coral









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Junkers G38 6970-1


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

vintage Seiko 7546 today.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Eco-Drive


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Puredial I got from ebay for 15 bucks. A bit too big for my tases but the more I wear it the more I like it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w2


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

Bulova Precisionist 96B158 UHF 262 kHz with sweeping second hand.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Still in the honeymoon phase big time! Don't know what it is about this watch that keeps me coming back everyday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Rabirnie said:


> Still in the honeymoon phase big time! Don't know what it is about this watch that keeps me coming back everyday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are vostokholic.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

stevarad said:


> You are vostokholic.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


It's my first one but it surely won't be the last.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 mod insert









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Remembering those who were lost in the Sept. 11, 2001 attacks.

Casio Edifice EF503D -1AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## netsurfr (Aug 19, 2019)

Duplicate post


----------



## netsurfr (Aug 19, 2019)

Just got this Timex Three GMT in the mail today. I have the leather band version as well cause I just couldn't decide which one I like most!


----------



## J3hundred (Jun 19, 2017)

Newly acquired skx013


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

~1945 Zenith


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

ARMADUK said:


> ~1945 Zenith
> 
> View attachment 14464141


Extreme beauty! Superb elegancy!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

^^

Thank you!


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuarteG (Sep 11, 2019)

Omega Seamaster America's Cup Racing

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

Parnis PA6062 Triple Calendar & Power Reserve, Miyota 9100 movement.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## GUP_7784 (Sep 5, 2019)

Spinnaker Cahill gold/green.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Parnis ST2505


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th4


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

LM Seiko


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Behold "Breezy Rasta"


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Again today. After four weeks of date windows, I'm going to have a hard time readjusting to the Black Bay (assuming the Black Bay makes a comeback next week).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## fasfcastro (Feb 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

A little Bertucci fun today. This one has been a great beater for a decade. It holds up like a tank.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Went with a fun old fashion watch today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Sunny


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

on a 93f day...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Trusty BM7170, with some impressionistic liberties....


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Friday the 13th movie night.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Raketa-purchased in Peterhof

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f5


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

First day wearing my Stowa on new strap from Martu. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

IMO one of the best square G's on the market.


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

i could have run upstairs to change watch, but then it would be a lie!!! So it is the 009 again today Fri 13th wear


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Love that Carbon_dragon been weighing those up, beautiful watches. Just out of my reach right now..........WOW all the same, one day!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

100 Fathoms









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hexa Osprey









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

My beater that I love...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14467631


Like the clock

And the watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

On CB Chevron.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

Bulova Curv Chronograph 98A155


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Happy Friday the 13th


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Davisroj (Sep 4, 2019)

A gift from the wife... Not my ususl style but I wear it at night to show my wife I appreciate her effort and love her for it.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Oceanus T200:


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Raketa Perpetual Calendar


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

...awakening.
Arnie.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod 6309-7049









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot aeroflot. Automatic movement.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

JL 1.11117


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Nothing! Doing some wood cutting and don't want to get them "dirty"  even though I have some 2-5$$ watches 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

ａｒｍｉｄａ░ａ１░４２░ｔｕｒｑｕｏｉｓｅ　（ッヰだー）


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

at the golden gate bridge today, lolz. classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Explorer 39mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> at the golden gate bridge today, lolz. classic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


was there last Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Wore this earlier before the gym









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Ocean Rover









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Waiting in line.....116 boats to get out of the water today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Benarus SeaDevil with wild & garden stuffs









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

Movado Homage


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Raketa Perpetual Calendar.
Too lazy to set the date and day


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient Enduro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Chronograph


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

suz


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Chillaxing today.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Feeling blue....


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Ipse said:


> Feeling blue....
> 
> View attachment 14474543


Beautiful piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Forgot to post, been wearing this DiverOne on the new bracelet all day and it's almost time to switch watch


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

Bigeye


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Spare DLC screwback GW-5000 in DW-5025 anniversary clothes


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Modded Casio Duro. Go Bears!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

It's time.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Seiko SPB087 PADI earlier. The case in these is amazing


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Sturmanskie Gagarin 2609-3745130


----------



## gamerjigz1979 (Sep 15, 2019)

My 11-year old beater: Rado Diastar Original ^_^


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

My ebay buy, cheap, looks good, and well so far so good. All dials work band is nice and comfortable. $14 usa seller, lots less if bought from ali x or international seller.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01 (Sep 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

This guy's back while I await my newest arrival.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Silver archetype snowflake


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Stowa 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sinn 104 on Bond Nato. Hasn't been in the rotation lately. I missed wearing this piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Finally decided to get one. Green and gold happens to coincide with the 2019 Oakland A's playoff push! Go A's!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Boldr Chrono day. 
One of the best watches for wristshots. No need to worry about reflections


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Baby Ice Monster


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DIL (Nov 8, 2018)

My Seagull originally from HK'ed.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01 (Sep 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sometimes you just get on a role with the same watch, and it's easy for me to do with this one.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Seastar 3 hander.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

A woman just approached me in the hallway and asked how tall I was. I told her and she responded "Yeah! Tall people!" and high-fived me. She then walked away.

Anyway, this again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Studio27NW (Feb 5, 2017)

Steinhart - a daily casual go-to


----------



## netsurfr (Aug 19, 2019)

Going for gold today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DW-5600TB


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 350624 for a 24 hr hump day


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

German on Camo









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Left on my doorstep by FedEx early this morning 96B209


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Tiger concept, custom dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

This guy is hard to take off...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Matching dial and shirt with the Traska Freediver.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Both Kobe Fire Rescue LE


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)

Blue for days!


----------



## netsurfr (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## netsurfr (Aug 19, 2019)

I knew it would be a bad idea to stop at a Rolex shop. Temptations, temptations...


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

.....


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Guanqin GJ16046


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My Top Diver ;-)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DIL (Nov 8, 2018)

My favorite titantium watch 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Ninja stealth day


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## netsurfr (Aug 19, 2019)

Sporting the Padi today!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Oris Depth Gauge.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

This morning just before entering my job. Not the only highlight if the day but at least a colorful;-)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Citizen BN0151-09L "Prime" today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Oris today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Mast Milano Blackhole M3


----------



## rpineiro (Nov 16, 2011)

Jazzmaster Viewmatic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Ya gotta support the team.
#gotiges











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Bansai!!!Friday Tuna Love here.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Pendine


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Cadisen


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Christopher Ward C7 rapide









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Citizen BN0151-09L "Prime" again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## netsurfr (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Elmsworth (Dec 8, 2018)

d_himan said:


> Cadisen


quite an attractive watch.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm really loving this TH Aquaracer 300/blue dial Chrono (7750)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIL (Nov 8, 2018)

Crap truck, good watch.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the XL boys.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wruw by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Another day at the lake and fishing was a blast.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## mstfduz (Jun 3, 2018)

On time









SM-J701F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WarUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Not the right choice for an afternoon hike, but at least the colors look right with the scenery.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

1949...was a good year .) 
Cheers p


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Raketa Perpetual Calendar.
Too lazy to set the date and day


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Discrete G day


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

My very first Seiko, given to me by my wife in 2001 bought in Germany. I know its 80-90's model. Been through many field problems and deployments and still keeps great time. One day I will get the crystal replaced but it has many memories good and bad. I love this watch and how it looks









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Love it mtnmdc, got to love a well patina watch that tells a story.


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

ven said:


> Love it mtnmdc, got to love a well patina watch that tells a story.


Thank you. She doesn't get worn a lot any more.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

In line at Charbucks.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Neff digital










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

New week with Sturmanskie Gagarin 2609-3745200


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JPArun (Sep 8, 2019)

Raketa on a gloomy day ..









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

New to the fold.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

This snorkel has quickly become my favorite to wear right now. Somehow it is a time machine that transports me back in time.

















(using new sony dsc-w830 camera today I got a "I will hook you up" deal from Walmart camera department mgr. $30)


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Blue Bambino in bright sunlight. It pops.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Squale 20 Atmos Classic Ceramic


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seagull 1963


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## JPArun (Sep 8, 2019)

HMT Jawan









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

FW91's big brother


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Redial but I like the color









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Blue again


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Monster









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Amfibia SE 420B05S


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JPArun (Sep 8, 2019)

Allwyn 









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

New watch day; my first kinetic. I'm quite pleased with this watch though I do wish the bracelet were a bit longer, as that's how I intended to wear it. I'm open to recommendations for an aftermarket replacement (it's not nice enough to bother with trying to find extra links).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Finally got around to trying to put the other strap the watch comes with on the watch. It was a real PITA really (course I'm a noobie). It's NOT a NATO strap or a ZULU I think. It's a strap that actually has lugs built in (and no instructions). It took me quite a while to get the strap on. I like it though.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Afshintronic (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Afshintronic said:


> View attachment 14500647
> 
> View attachment 14500649


Plain, simple, elegant..........stunning! wow. I do love seiko, always swayed to divers style. But something is drawing me to that beautiful watch.

Lower the tone now, frogy day


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Sun


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Seiko Save the Ocean mod









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadUGWC (Oct 17, 2018)

Bulova Devil Diver reissue









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Kulprit said:


> New watch day; my first kinetic. I'm quite pleased with this watch though I do wish the bracelet were a bit longer, as that's how I intended to wear it. I'm open to recommendations for an aftermarket replacement (it's not nice enough to bother with trying to find extra links).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch is beautiful. What reference is it, if I may ask?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Mido said:


> That watch is beautiful. What reference is it, if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

It's an SUN067P1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

LOREO Yatchona


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Zeppelin 7690-1


----------



## Mosho (Nov 26, 2018)

Duro on a very fine mesh


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

this citizen...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Afshintronic (Jan 21, 2019)

Way too big for my wrist but I just can't help myself.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi ,today Professional 200m (1986)


----------



## mstfduz (Jun 3, 2018)

Today old russian beautiful









SM-J701F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Real beauty!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mstfduz (Jun 3, 2018)

stevarad said:


> Real beauty!!!
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Yes.I've a few russian watchs.but this raketa watch is another place.thinner and more beautiful than the photos.I can 't keep on eye on it when I on my wrist.

SM-J701F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPArun (Sep 8, 2019)

Citizen military









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still this one.....


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Bought a NATO strap but the wrong size. BUT I just happened to have my battle-scarred Citizen Nighthawk with it's scratch magnet mineral crystal and that seemed like a good fit, so I puzzled out how to get the metal strap off and the NATO on. Brrrrr!


----------



## SILES89 (Jul 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Still this one.....


Gorgeous dial.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SILES89 said:


> Gorgeous dial.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The comedy of errors has begun!

I noticed in yesterday's WRUW photo that there was a piece of black lint on the crystal. No biggie; the inside of the Seiko box was black faux velvet so it arrived covered in black fuzzies.

Nope, it was an eyelash on the underside of the crystal. It wasn't there the night before, so it must have floated out while I was frantically shaking the watch to charge it up (no way I'm going for a five-mile jog). I didn't want to open up a brand new watch-especially one that will see wet use-but I couldn't live with that lash.

I grab my sticky ball hoping that Seiko knows better than to over-torque the caseback. No joy; I'm going to need the three-lug opener. Of course it was set up for a different watch I was recently working on, so it slipped, scratching the caseback.  I torqued it down tighter and got it open the second go 'round.

Once open I discovered that the stem-release on the 5M is a devilishly secluded little bastard and didn't want to be found. Eventually I find it and get the movement and offending lash out. I go to put the caseback back on and notice that the gasket has become deformed from being overtightened at the factory. Yay.

But on the plus side, the second-hand, for some inexplicable reason, is now closer to hitting the markers than it was before. So, win?







y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ice Watch on red Nato.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arrived today USMC. Too much loves for Marathon GSAR's









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

White


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

My Tiger









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Spyderco1993 (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

556a









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Retrospect


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Had a really nice sunset tonight... hard to capture with the digital cellphone....









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 71721584 aka lint licker.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

DAGAZ #Aurora


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

The...."in harms way watch"


----------



## Afshintronic (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

GSAR USMC









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's Friday morning so gotta be a colorful Farer


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Weekender Chronograph I was practically given....


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Decided to finish the week with the same one.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

My tradition when I travel. I would wear a new light color Nato strap (...not so expensive and usually on one of my Turtles) for a day, which was yesterday. The following day, I would pen in the date and the place I visited on the under-fold of the Nato for remembrance. Been doing so for three years now.


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)

sal4 said:


> Blue Citizen BN0151-09L "Prime" again today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twinsies!!


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Swaardvis








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ike2 said:


> Swaardvis
> View attachment 14505071
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make that Zwaardvis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Stargate.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Happy Friday!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Bliger GMT









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPArun (Sep 8, 2019)

Avinash









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Wrong date and dirty crystal but it's Friday so who cares?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Dream Diver to start the weekend


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

At the G

#GoTiges











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fall is on the way... 6309-7049 Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Newly acquired Orient Polaris GMT...stunning dial.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WarUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Have to still set the date lol.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Scoutsniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

556a









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not got many lefties and I find them all a PITA to wind and set.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

In from the outdoors.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> In from the outdoors.


Similarly .. Not Seiko Lume..
Sunday Dog Walk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Sunday Dog Walk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

but..

Indoglo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


>


Really like this! What size and movement?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Like every Sunday afternoon, I'm wearing a Scurfa and today it's the yellow D1-500  on a DrunkArtStraps canvas  my favorite of all my DiverOne 
And a well deserved beer on the 100 degree weather  cray cray


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

tinman143 said:


> Really like this! What size and movement?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks. 40mm. Japanese, Miyota I believe.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

No Watch Timeless CM2-3721


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

buddhabar said:


> .


I love! Your own mod?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

Mikefable said:


> I love! Your own mod?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes...I confirm.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Worldtimer redux again today. This is the first watch in a long time that someone has stopped and asked me about.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afshintronic (Jan 21, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Kinetic on the train home from Edinburgh.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Tuna time.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

72 Dan Henry 
Really disappointing you have to pay on tapatalk to be able to display your pictures as they are. Now they look out of focus low quality... this is lame.. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Noce by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmsworth (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


>


Wruw by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

My most affordable "Made In Germany" watch - Elysee Zelos.


----------



## Mr. Seiko (Sep 25, 2019)

Seiko Prospex Solar


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Q










Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Marine Star


----------



## JPArun (Sep 8, 2019)

Swatch classic cheddar









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does the Q have a quick date?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Quick date, slow day.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Haven't worn this in 8 weeks. That's a sure sign I have more watches than I need.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy October 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Tsao Baltimore Torsk-Diver, slowly building up a nice patina









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the Bambinos gets a run out.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Does the Q have a quick date?


date yes. day, no.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

Repaired the detached small second hand of my old man's bulova hack reissue, and replaced the strap, so I took a pic :-d


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Decided to switch it up today. A fairly faithful repro of one of my favorite watches of all time. I'm pretty sure I bought the very last one sold.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

New Seiko 5, SRPD71


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## BornToLooze (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Parnis P9827 GMT


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Silver Archetype blue


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)

Cadisen C1032


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Again today. This watch rides so low, and the MN strap keeps it tightly in place, that you easily forget it's there, despite it being steel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Recent acquisition.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Custom dialed.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Well balanced, beautiful and stylish.

But that's enough about me.............


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Roman


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko Mod...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Blue tooth Casio









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Glylex (Jan 29, 2017)

Armida A6 'silver' 36mm


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Glylex said:


> Armida A6 'silver' 36mm
> 
> View attachment 14518891


Love it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

BM8475-26E -- because it's Autumn in New York (notwithstanding temps in the 90s :-( )


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 350617


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Timex Q


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

This today, or at least right now.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Davosa Argonautic









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th5


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

View attachment 14520087


View attachment 14520089


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hmt Janata










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Running this combo for a second day. So excited about trying it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

Steeldive Sterile Flieger SD1940









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Broke down and bought an SKX. I've officially arrived.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Nodus Thursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Grey V3


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

I swapped out the OEM leather strap for this beautiful BOR bracelet from WatchGecko. It really completes the look for my Orient Polaris.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Friday with Luch 71951775


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Archimede Pilot 42


----------



## gringosteve (Jan 18, 2014)

Carbon Fibre and Titanium are not normally materials associated with affordable.. but Skagen managed it. Had this for about 8 years. It's a shame it's not an automatic but as a result it is thinner than anything else I own, weighs less than a fart and the mesh bracelet fits perfectly.

Wearing it today as I was reminded about the love of raw titanium from someone in the Gshock forum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dagaz Typhoon TII 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Maybe the last day before this guy goes back in the box for awhile. We'll see.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

I am loving this new sumo on strapcode endmill bracelet









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Chr. Ward C7 Rapide









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Speedmaster 3513.5 circa 1998. Fresh from the Omega service center. Polished, new pushers and crown, and various other parts.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Low key today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Direnzo









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## TacticalTimbo (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Guanqin


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

Momentum Torpedo









Inviato dal mio SM-G955F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

It's sweater weather here in Minnesota.

I'm sitting in a coffee shop while waiting for the Mrs. to get off work. Glycine Combat 7 Vintage peeking from under the sleeve.


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## JPArun (Sep 8, 2019)

Hmt Jawan









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

70s Timex Q again today.










It's been running -1.5spd pretty consistently.


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

View attachment IMG_0933.jpg


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Seiko premier kinetic









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

USMC









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

When I grow up I want to be an ISO Monster.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Timex Q










Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## J3hundred (Jun 19, 2017)

Was trying on straps, the ones I thought would work didn’t and the one I didn’t think work... well worked.


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

sat


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Pagani









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Field Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Glycine Combat Sub Chronograph


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14526845


Hi,

Interesting strap, can you provide detail / source, regards.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Maranez Rawai 45, keeping company with an Alox Farmer.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I actually prefer the fish to some bizarre brand names....or even to the ginormous Phoibos octopus.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)

Tag Heuer Formula 1, only a quartz today but there's something nice and simple about having a few quartz in the collection to pick up and go with.


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Easy to read the dial just looks hard on photo. Neff


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2019)

Oris bc compication










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Mistergmt (Jun 9, 2019)

Breitling Navitimer. My first watch


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

F71 Emperor mod









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Beginning new week with 1963


----------



## parv (Aug 4, 2019)

pardayan said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[strike]What model is it? Are the minute marks on bezel or is the 60-minute mark lume-painted?[/strike]


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Custom









Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Night Hawk 
WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m5


----------



## JPArun (Sep 8, 2019)

Hmt Avinash









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm supposed to be speaking this afternoon so it was going to be a dress watch, but I have a hard time taking this one off once I put it on. I suppose I'll just keep it under cuff.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Might have to retire the SUN021 if it continues to wear at the current rate.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Something grey and ceramic from Braun. Don't ask me the model number.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko Padi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

Orient Kamasu









Sent from my CMR-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Boschet Cave Dweller









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean GMT. Stormtrooper spec!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Howard


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Cadisen C1030


----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

Escapement Time Flieger ST1901.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

This..... Chinese "homage" of Seiko MM300 in bronze, on a bund.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

MrThompsonr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love this


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tissot Moto GP limited edition.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Afshintronic (Jan 21, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)

*Hamilton Khaki King on gray perlon strap
*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu6


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

This again today. My expert regulation job seems to have gone to pot after leaving this on the winder for more than a month. I'll wear it for a few more days to confirm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Caravelle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

V4


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

AO9000-06B









Sent from my CMR-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Curacao Blue









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Kulprit said:


> This again today. My expert regulation job seems to have gone to pot after leaving this on the winder for more than a month. I'll wear it for a few more days to confirm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just curious. but as it has no day/date, why would you put it on a winder at all? after a month it would be a delight to unscrew the crown and give it a few loving winds. for me at least.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

schumacher62 said:


> just curious. but as it has no day/date, why would you put it on a winder at all? after a month it would be a delight to unscrew the crown and give it a few loving winds. for me at least.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had regulated the movement and I wanted to check to make sure it was keeping time, but I also wanted to wear a different watch. Checking the time after leaving it sitting all day would have only told me how it was running dial-up (or whichever position I'd left it in) whereas a winder would periodically change the watch's position, simulating wrist wear (more or less).

As it happens, I sort of forgot about it after a while and it just sat there spinning unnecessarily for a few weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## jjonesfc (Oct 1, 2019)

No Pic but its and old Bulova that is my first expensive watch ($300)!


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Lip Chronograph 671593


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

SKX009


----------



## betoioi (Oct 8, 2019)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Fastandold (May 12, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Lobster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Still with me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Ricoh great looking imo









Switched it up during lunch  Too big? No such thing!!!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not exactly an award winning photo of my PRS516.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko SKX Mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Waltham, 17 jewel. Maybe 70s or 80s?










I was initially thinking about selling it but now that I've straightened the second hand and put on a strap that doesn't totally suck maybe I will keep it. It's not half bad for a cheap watch. Although it died overnight. Maybe it just needs a new mainspring.










Edit: after more adjustment, beat error <0.4 ms; DU +10, DD +26, CU +2, CD -2, 12U +0, 6U +1


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Roman


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Magrette Moana Pacific IIMagrette Moana Pacific II









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

My Poljot back from mother Russia. Was +3minutes/day, now not sure but judging from the timegrapher probably -15s/d I think. Close enough for a watch that doesn't hack anyway. Now it needs a new band.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

SBDC053









Sent from my CMR-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## lps72pp (Jan 30, 2017)

SBDC061. Just got it in as a 15th anniversary gift from my better half!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 350607


----------



## Irwansun (Aug 19, 2019)

Wearing one of my fav 7a28. Btw its for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Casio w-s220 for another very hot day sitting on the beach! 









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

My turtle coke:


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

SKX009


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Szanto









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Orange Samurai









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Orient


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

Bulova 96A135 with a WatchGecko bracelet.









Sent from my CMR-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strejle (Apr 24, 2018)

Smurf 🙂


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Mercer Concorde.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

.


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Aragon automatic. Makes my wrist look like a straw but I like it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

End of working week with Luch 71951776


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Seiko 6309-7040 , history of watchmaking (1985) and history of Italy (1601), a book I own.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

that date window lolz. useless. i'm old!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

fw


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Put my new Timex Q Reissue in a jangly jubilee. Loving the blue dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The weekend has finally arrived and I'm still wearing the Vostok. It would appear that my concerns over it going off the reservation after my efforts at regulating it were unfounded; the rate's actually been quite consistent since that apparent anomaly at the beginning of the week. I'm back to being happy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I always felt that it was a bit loud for work but now that I'm retired who cares?


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

For all who knows story...RIP Alekei Leonov..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mondi1911 (Jun 7, 2017)

A 38mm mortima









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glylex (Jan 29, 2017)

Armida A6 36


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

Bambino
View attachment IMG_0937.jpg

Looks like I need to reset my date.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Business trip to Germany.









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Wearing the cool Timex TS, getting ready for downtime.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

My new Deep Blue with abalone dial. I really can't express how much I love this watch. I didn't think I'd enjoy the dial, but its really just beautiful.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Pulsar RAF reissue. Inspired by member parsig9, I also modded the crystal to sapphire.


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

MAKO  2

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

W-s220 for time in the beach.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

Tissot classic Powermatic 80


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## idforforum (Oct 12, 2019)

Well that's great to find a place where we can exchange information. I am wear Samsung S4 a great android watch among other smartwatches.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

one of my faves. SARB017

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Grand Carrera today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Red Oak and Seiko.....great combo


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Wruw by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

White


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hiking with my wife and Helberg CH6 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

053









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

Currently wearing my Invicta Pro Diver. It's definitely a great weekend watch to beat the hell out of. That said, mines still in great shape.









SquareStanley posts from a OnePlus 7 Pro. You should, too.


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)

With my small love in the background


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just put a Red insert on this SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Got my Longines back from the watchmaker but it's still broken. They were supposed to regulate it too so I'm wearing it till I take it back on Monday. The Date wheel still doesn't change. Man they charged me enough! Nice watch but it's been expensive to maintain.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

As usual for a lefty I found it a PITA to set.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Orient SK Crystal


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#SuperAvengerSunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Citizen PVD









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Starting new week with Vostok 420B06S SE


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

samshy said:


> MAKO  2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Frosty Orient... gonna look out for one of these!


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

Surprised by how much I'm drawn to this version... Not bad for $15


----------



## parv (Aug 4, 2019)

MikeyT said:


>


Is that a Kinetic c. 1998-2001?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Since I am still up!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Raketa amphibia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

It's 8 a.m. but somehow feels more like 4 a.m.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Submariner









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m6


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Casio









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Bulova Marine Star on a leather strap.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Poljot, from Russia, newly repaired and back with me with a new NATO band. Russian watch on a NATO band, it's a wonder it didn't burst into fire. It's even accurate now, more so than it's ever been before. I think I found a good one to send it to! No hacking though, and it's a hand-winder.


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Cadisen C1030


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Still on the beach but undercover as its raining.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gokhan3010 (Oct 15, 2019)

sunny day on the aegean coast

Svenn Watches - Noir Wood Watch & Sandalwood


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Trusty work watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DIL (Nov 8, 2018)

My newest Chinese.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Today my 5 year old picked out my watch.

I can't complain-- I got it with a ratty old strap and replaced it with an 18mm Seiko Credor alligator.
(I know more than the watch is worth, but it looks nice!)


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

Kano









Sent from my CMR-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa MS19 on Toxicroo


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## rEvVoMaNiAc (Jul 22, 2019)

Casio "Royale" on Bond strap









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Hump day with Komandirskie 350645


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus Avalon









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Love


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot Strela, mechanical chronograph.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

Cadisen with miyota 9015









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Ingenieur









Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Unintentionally wearing two watches today (or at least I left the house that way; the Vostok is now on my desk).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Polar RCX5 for my workout this morning. Talks to a chest strap and works underwater for swimming. Not my most favorite watch, but a workhorse and I've even recently replaced the band successfully. I think they're getting rid of the server for it though so I won't be able to upload data too much longer.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

IQ Fly Back by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

MWW Iconik 4









Sent from my CMR-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orient EUAG004T


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SRPD19K1


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Accutron II (or AccuSwiss) with ETA 2824-2 movement and an EXTERNAL regulation control on left side crown (hex wrench). The complication on the watch doesn't do you much good after you have regulated it, but you are likely to spend more time doing it than a watchmaker would. I just checked the watch. After 24 days on the winder, it's +2 seconds. Wearing it is generally +2/3s/d. Pretty amazing really. This particular 2824-2 seems to be particularly consistent and well behaved.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Yellow Russian









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Say hello to the new starter.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

carbon_dragon said:


> Accutron II (or AccuSwiss) with ETA 2824-2 movement and an EXTERNAL regulation control on left side crown (hex wrench). The complication on the watch doesn't do you much good after you have regulated it, but you are likely to spend more time doing it than a watchmaker would. I just checked the watch. After 24 days on the winder, it's +2 seconds. Wearing it is generally +2/3s/d. Pretty amazing really. This particular 2824-2 seems to be particularly consistent and well behaved.
> View attachment 14554899


^^^^^ me wants ^^^^^^ 
I got the AccuSwiss Murren which is also a pleasure to wear.

Lobster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

sticky said:


> Say hello to the new starter.
> 
> View attachment 14555091


Very Macho Ticker.... I do wonder.. what is the GMT like orange hand for...... as it is not a GMT?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Actually yesterday. But I forgot the WRUW thread and it deserves some love. Vratislavia Conceptum Avantgarde automatic.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I managed to make it out of the house this morning wearing only one watch....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Another day.........another frogday


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Strela









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

sticky said:


> Say hello to the new starter.
> 
> View attachment 14555091


Love the citizen sticky, i have been so close several times this week, to hit the buy it button. Does it wear as good as it looks? My seiko outnumber my citizen 2 to 1, so i need to make it even


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus Salmon Sky









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonman330 (Dec 8, 2018)

Batman


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Goer 375


----------



## topher512 (Jul 16, 2011)

Glycine Combat









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

just my hanes boxer....should i post a pic????


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

an inexpensive but well made solar for my lovely daughter to wear at work: she's a baker! no, not a Q-Anon baker...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Expedition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Timex Expedition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Good question. I mean if that's a GMT I don't see the GMT hand unless it's behind the minute hand. It's not a 24 hour watch because there are only 12 indices, though it could conceivably have indices every 2nd number. Kind of perplexing really. I'd say 7:10:15 since the red hand is probably a chronograph second hand. It's also possible that the red second hand doubles as a GMT hand.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

A little Johnny Cash and my de facto daily driver again today as I try to power through a teeny hangover.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

My Vostok Signal watch.

Students go home early today. Hadda set an alarm! *LOL*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## JimBianchi (Sep 18, 2019)

Glycine Combat Sub. Les than an hour old.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## gray-beard (Jan 30, 2015)

Red and Black


----------



## JimBianchi (Sep 18, 2019)

Look what showed up a week early. This one was planned, the Glycine was pure weakness.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Long day on the lake. Resting now.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Loreo sub for the weekend.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Showing a bit of Seiko love today.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## marathonman330 (Dec 8, 2018)

Big pilot


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Croton today.


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## oskarduke (Nov 10, 2017)

Hermes Clipper Chrono









Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Titan









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Nixon "The October" which I managed to get for £40 iirc from TKMAXX


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Blatant copy, so liking it is an actual homage to Gerald Genta...but I don't see myself splurging on the original.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fairfield by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Fairfield by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Bell Diver is PVD on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Citizen Eco-Drive Prpetual :












. Have a Great Day!


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Slava









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mr


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## marathonman330 (Dec 8, 2018)

SD43


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Waiting on a root canal. Yay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the Orange Monsters getting some exercise.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## oskarduke (Nov 10, 2017)

Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

sticky said:


> One of the Orange Monsters getting some exercise.
> 
> View attachment 14565141


Wow.. time flies... have not worn mine since last Day of the Dead week..... you just remind me that I should warm the engines for it...

in the mean time...

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Mail call today.....my first ever G


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Herodia, put it on Canvas. I love this cushion case.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolf Jr. switched to his Blue Ironman as we were going out.. given the swap.. I had to comply with the change and also grabbed mine. 
Like Father Like Son...

Ironman Rugged 30

Like Father Like Son by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolf Jr. switched to his Blue Ironman as we were going out.. given the swap.. I had to comply with the change and also grabbed mine. 
Like Father Like Son...

Ironman Rugged 30

Like Father Like Son by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Komandirskie for a good portion of this week.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Russian today...Amphibia Vostok


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

The photogenic Helm. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

According to the warranty card, I bought this in April ... 
Somehow it got shoved into a desk drawer, and I forgot about it ...
Despite my current attempts at downsizing, it was nice to find this ... I didn't realize how much I missed having a Scuba Dude until now ...


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

Bulova Precisionist
View attachment IMG_0939.jpg


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Armitron Adventure solar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Guanqin GJ16046


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Bostok komandirskie k28









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Orange Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still a favorite after 4 1/2 years.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sternglas Zirkel Gen2


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Must be Seiko Tuesday


----------



## chili1619 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with Herodia









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot international.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Cyma Cymaflex hand-cranker









Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## parv (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blumo.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mondi1911 (Jun 7, 2017)

G shock 2100!









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Wearing this on our last mountain trip.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Just came in, today...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Bambino black


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 650539


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot titanic,mechanical chronograph 3133 movement. All in titanium.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

I love its company









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G973F met Tapatalk


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

the


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tisell Submersible









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Obris Morgan Seastar with new oyster bracelet:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FREEDIVER tonight


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

Newest addition to the family (the watch, not the dog)....









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

armitron adventure solar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Goer 375


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I am still wearing this watch after hiking and climbing with it earlier this morning. The terrain has abrasive rocks that will take your skin clean off. I was able to keep the watch from any new scratches. It actually did very well considering I was jumping off boulders and subjecting it to major vibrations and rapid movements. It was set -15 seconds and is still at -15 seconds. I am truly impressed with this older 46943 movement. Well done Orient.:-!


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Raketa Amphibia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Ess Minimal. About £11 as I recall


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

With a view of Palamidi, Greece's greatest fortress


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot albatros, 3133 mechanical chronograph, blue edition.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

sae


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Saving the ocean watching football while my ass is planted on the couch.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Just a hunch..... but if I spent more time lifting weights and less time taking photos of my watch... I may have better workouts.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Peter2500 (Oct 13, 2015)

Can't take the damn thing off!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Sunday! This one is for sale in F29...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Damasko DH 3.0 today...


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the M Force boys.


----------



## Antjrice (Oct 27, 2019)

Clocks went back in the UK today by 1 hour so I've utilised said extra hour by pretty much staying in bed all day. I'm not completely uncivilised however so I threw on my Bulova Marine Star.


----------



## RickHoliday (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

solar expedition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Traser


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Parnis ST1780


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot 3133 chronograph, gold/silver/ blue combo.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Bright Monday , top.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

sapphire, titanium and 10yr lithium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Alpina by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m3


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Monday. Why did it have to be Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Skmei 1456. £8 I think?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Monday looks pretty good to me!



Kulprit said:


> Monday. Why did it have to be Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Nth









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnxkrn (Sep 23, 2019)

scrumpypaul said:


> Skmei 1456. £8 I think?


I am really considering this since I can't shed $500 for a casio full metal.. how does it wear?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Liv Genesis GX1









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Faux wabi sabi.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Parnis ST1780 for day 2 of this week


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

W'bury Chrono for today 
W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu1


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Trying out a different strap...Bonetto Cinturini 324


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

johnxkrn said:


> scrumpypaul said:
> 
> 
> > Skmei 1456. £8 I think?
> ...


It's really a splendid little watch. I was wrong about the price, it cost me £10. Well worth trying. I like the bright orangey yellow backlight.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

No name cheapy


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I spent an hour or two perusing the wares of an eBay seller that seems to specialize in vintage divers. Luckily for me:

1) they were all grossly overpriced;

2) I already own a few vintage divers;

3) I'm selling the aforementioned vintage divers because they're all too small for my gorilla wrists; and

4) so I have to content myself with vintage-inspired modern watches such as this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

If the little SUN was a child of mine it wouldn't be in the will - gawd it's caused me some grief since I got it.


----------



## DIL (Nov 8, 2018)

Speedy time.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

San Martin 62MAS









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## berkjewel (Aug 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Parnis ST1780 for day 3 of this week


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot chronograph









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Art of Refinement (Oct 30, 2019)

Thoughts on the Poseidon watch by Egard?


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Sea Shadow 1943, BTW this one is for sale...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

wr


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Timex's newest auto.


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

\


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Parnis ST1780 for day 4 of this week


----------



## Weissen (Oct 31, 2019)

Probably going to get flak for this one....but hey.....I like it.

MWC G10bh


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Seiko 5 snzh, fff mod...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

It's a wet and warm Halloween; the worst possible weather combination.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gray dial for a gray gloomy rainy Halloween.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SRP311


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

For a rainy Halloween day: 200 m PVD black Bulova Marine Star, and a black shirt.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

sticky said:


> SRP311
> 
> View attachment 14590573


Nice Halloween colors.


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)

Squale Matic


----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Happy Halloween.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Bing' Dr


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Watching Aliens III.... Scary enough I guess.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Parnis ST1780 for day 5 of this week


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot international, 3133 mechanical chronograph, with beautiful dial...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f2


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm bringing nothing new to the table today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Not quite Winter yet, but it is definitely approaching. 32/0 out this morning. Chilly in shirtsleeves.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cocktail time


----------



## TacticalTimbo (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Tonight's choice for just hanging out with the famdamily.









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Breitling Superocean Heritage Chronograph 46 Black Eye Blue USA Limited Edition 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I wore 2 today- one for the morning and another for the afternoon...


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

camchannell said:


> Breitling Superocean Heritage Chronograph 46 Black Eye Blue USA Limited Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In whose world is this "affordable"


----------



## burtinge (Feb 18, 2019)

Mondia Top Second. Just arrived.


----------



## Dobbler (Jun 28, 2012)

A couple weeks back I asked Fred if he was going ever to make another purple Binnacle... and so he went to his parts bin and made me a watch


----------



## Dobbler (Jun 28, 2012)

camchannell said:


> Breitling Superocean Heritage Chronograph 46 Black Eye Blue USA Limited Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, well this watch is just slightly AWESOME!


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Dobbler (Jun 28, 2012)

pardayan said:


>


How is the lume on this?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## SZenithLee (Jul 16, 2014)

Waiting for the bombs to fall with this...









I need to poke an extra hole in the strap for my comically small wrist, so I replaced the original strap with a third-party one (with the original golden buckle).


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Off the bracelet and on rubber


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Bliger 'Coke' GMT for a rainy Saturday morning watching the rugby World Cup final.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

BJ7100-82E ☀


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vintage sea-gull.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

AL-190WD-1AV ☀


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Seiko 053








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Rado










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

GMW-B5000DN-1ER® ☀


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## johnxkrn (Sep 23, 2019)

Tissot


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Alpha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## foxzone (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

View attachment IMG_0939.jpg


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Wearing #Gold Member.. for a bit today after adjusting the time back.


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

The past year, I've been consistently wearing my G shocks only (Gw-5000 and GW-9200BWJ). Just caught the watch bug last night, and dusted out the automatics.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dobbler (Jun 28, 2012)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14584537


Nice shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the PVD SCURFA ND to do yard work this afternoon


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Patina matches the sweater, how about that









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot international mechanical alarm, 2612 movement. Transsiberian railway commemorative watch. It is the longest railway in the world..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Lobster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

my


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

View attachment IMG_0934.jpg


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

My current favorite.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

White OSD.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

Orient Bambino 36 YG


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Everynow and then I like to wear a watch which confuses people trying to read the time from my watch. In the past I've had watches that are anti-clockwise and others with fixed hands and moving numbers (actually I still have these but we're between moves and somehow or other they ended up in storage). The latest addition to this quirky side of my collection is:









Seiko SNKP21J1


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

INOX in titanium

Sent from work


----------



## 1feelingleft (Oct 31, 2019)

Key to the optimal Orient Bambino experience is to switch out the strap. First stage is "Hey this isn't as bad as they say!" Second stage is "Hmmm still not breaking in as I'd like." Third stage is wishing the strap you ordered fits.

Recommendation is to skip to third stage immediately.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Sinn 104


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Prospex Solar Tuna SNE498


----------



## shitmat (May 7, 2018)

SRP775 Turtle on leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot basilika golden age, 31679 movement. Poljot masterpiece.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

Haloween Monster for the evening. I am prepared, I never know what my 2 month old will attempt to drench me with this time.


----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Liking the strapcode bracelet


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Steinhart Ocean II now.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fairfield by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

This is a OWC special edition I sized yesterday. So far it's terrific.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same ole same ole........


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Snxs 77 on Vintage Blue rubber strap ...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

hope you like it...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

wx


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Happy Hump Day. &#55357;&#56362;


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A Ray of the Raven variety.


----------



## TacticalTimbo (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

After saving and trying not to buy everything in sight, I finally have my first big guy watch. Well worth the effort.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Flighty


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

Mido said:


> After saving and trying not to buy everything in sight, I finally have my first big guy watch. Well worth the effort.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! That's definitely a nice piece!


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Ahoy, mates!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Speedmaster '99 and Clubman Cooper D


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

im optimistic about getting some free energy today.

Sent from work


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)

Time to look professional.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## akierstein (Feb 12, 2019)

SKX with a OSC coin bezel and Dagaz insert on a CNS SEAL strap.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th3


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm so tempted to mix things up but I'm trying to force myself to stick to one watch (not counting dress watch) so that I can more easily let go of most of my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ER Green 40 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Ventus Mori (Brass)


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

.








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

i-man said:


> Congrats! That's definitely a nice piece!


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

titanium coated, sapphire and solar in a groovy monocoque case. and i like the bracelet which is usually not my thing.

Sent from work


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> Happy Hump Day. &#55357;&#56362;
> 
> View attachment 14605559


Where are Timex made these days? Are they any good? Like the watch

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

My usual...









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova UHF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

mtnmdc said:


> Where are Timex made these days? Are they any good? Like the watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Philippines and USA (American Documents series).

Timex, in my opinion, makes very good everyman watches, they always have. This one is outstanding.


----------



## tle (Feb 10, 2015)

yolo!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mtnmdc said:


> Where are Timex made these days? Are they any good? Like the watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


U.S.A -- 
Phillipines
India


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Not bad for the 60$









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Dawn grey


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

vesire said:


> Not bad for the 60$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love my Pagani! Yours looks great!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> Philippines and USA (American Documents series).
> 
> Timex, in my opinion, makes very good everyman watches, they always have. This one is outstanding.


Thank you. Noticed a few I liked on their site.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Finally stopped raining and flooding long enough for the sun to peep out and for me to snap this pic of the Diver Date.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## TacticalTimbo (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

My perfect travel watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot 3133, with rope design.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New Halios Seaforth bronze









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Cadisen









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Nth

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Three-peat.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Citizen Eco Drive World AT 
Eco Drive At by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

armitron adventure solar

Sent from work


----------



## Pyjam (May 23, 2019)

Received two days ago.


----------



## ajf (Nov 16, 2007)

Pyjam said:


> Received two days ago.
> 
> View attachment 14613879


Is this a Cahill?
What are your thoughts so far?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyjam (May 23, 2019)

No, it's a Fleuss: SP-5055-01
I think Spinnaker really captures the vintage spirit, like the yellow lume on the bezel and on the dial. I appreciate the attention to details, like the black date disc among them.
I feel like I'm wearing a Blancpain, in the 50's. 
I've changed the strap for a dark brown leather strap. Nothing wrong with the stock strap but I prefer mine.
I'm very happy with this purchase.


----------



## Pyjam (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm still wearing this one.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> View attachment 14614023


I like the cube










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyjam (May 23, 2019)

Skeptical said:


> I like the cube


One is a Dayan Zanchi I bought ten years ago.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> One is a Dayan Zanchi I bought ten years ago.
> 
> View attachment 14614595


The Zanchi was the first good cube I had when I learned to solve it, maybe 8 or 9 years ago. I've experimented with a bunch of different ones...I think most of my cubes are MoYu these days, except the bigger ones. The 7x7 is a cheaper QiYi.


----------



## Pyjam (May 23, 2019)

Mine are Moyu too, except the Gan and the Dayan.
Maybe I should not put the watches on the magnetized cubes! Silly me!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> Mine are Moyu too, except the Gan and the Dayan.
> Maybe I should not put the watches on the magnetized cubes! Silly me!


That has crossed my mind...luckily the Damasko is antimagnetic  But seriously, I tried to find out how strong a cube magnet is, and those tiny magnets drop off very rapidly. Even a high grade one is probably only 10 gauss at a distance of one inch, based on an online calculator I found.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Orient Mako USA II









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Samurai Prospex PADI (SRPB99)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pyjam (May 23, 2019)

Skeptical said:


> That has crossed my mind...luckily the Damasko is antimagnetic  But seriously, I tried to find out how strong a cube magnet is, and those tiny magnets drop off very rapidly. Even a high grade one is probably only 10 gauss at a distance of one inch, based on an online calculator I found.


They're incredibly strong for the size. It's very hard to separate two of them.
Anyway, the watch doesn't seem to be affected.
As a celebration of Feliks' new WR, I've just ordered a GAN 356 XS. What a great champion!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Mako XL Lumed dial.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Szsc005 jade monster today


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> They're incredibly strong for the size. It's very hard to separate two of them.
> Anyway, the watch doesn't seem to be affected.
> As a celebration of Feliks' new WR, I've just ordered a GAN 356 XS. What a great champion!
> 
> View attachment 14615411


Was that record just today? I am not a real speedcuber, but I learned to solve the cube because I saw one of his videos on YouTube. It's amazing he's been so consistently at the top for that long. Anyway, I did a slightly slower average of 5 in his honor, still with my Damasko










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

marathonna said:


> Snxs 77 on Vintage Blue rubber strap ...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> hope you like it...


I really like this one (among many others) as it makes me remember how good many Seiko 5 watches look with just a strap change.

My current favorite is a San Martin pilot...


----------



## Pyjam (May 23, 2019)

I'm not a speedcuber neither. I'm too old for that.

5.53 average.

Guys, sorry, for the off-topic. I stop there.


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

sticky said:


> Mako XL Lumed dial.
> 
> View attachment 14615593


What size is your wrist? I have put off buying that model being concerned with the size of it but in that image your wrist appears the same as mine possibly and it looks just fine. I miss having a watch with a full lume dial.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just finished some yard work.


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

View attachment IMG_0935.jpg


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

A picture from earlier today (but it's still on my wrist!) The zodiac sea Wolf 53 compression on a cheapestnatostrap perlon strap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from work


I have same model..And believe me, this 30usd small beater, is my most precise watch. Less than -1s on two days.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot nautilus, mechanical alarm with 2612 movement...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

my


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

promaater tough

Sent from work


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Kept the red white & blue on for Veterans Day.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Mail call.....Nixon Regulus all sand.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy,snowy ❄ Monday??


----------



## jborello (Nov 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## akierstein (Feb 12, 2019)

Seiko 5 SRP125









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Still with this


----------



## AC_Rider (Sep 23, 2019)

Seiko SARB035


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Nice day for a Timex hike.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Seiko mod








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Wear one, wind the other. :-d


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Still this one...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sir Thomas (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

18° with 1" of that white crap on the ground.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tux


----------



## Jash (Nov 12, 2009)

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

This belonged to my Grandfather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of my earliest ventures into Pepsi bezels.


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Green goodness...


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

My Easy Reader I just bought for $35. I dig it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

You guys are used to the muck on my watch photos but no matter how hard I tried I couldn't seem to get this strap totally clean.


----------



## Badiker (Dec 4, 2011)

Affordable Luch


----------



## AC_Rider (Sep 23, 2019)

Christopher Ward C65 Trident Automatic


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## The dali (Jul 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

New addition. We'll see if she sticks around.


----------



## tle (Feb 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot international, mechanical alarm watch. Tzar Nikola II edition, commemorative watch.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Scale (Sep 2, 2019)

PO 43.5









Poslano z mojega SM-G950F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Deep Blue Sea Quest Diver (Quartz) for the evening


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Takvorian (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## akierstein (Feb 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

007


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

SNXS79 on oyster bracelet


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Seiko ' Starfish'


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Seiko ' Starfish'
View attachment 14624267
View attachment 14624269


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Evening change


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

This may be stretching the bounds of "affordable," but it's new...so...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Blue


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

Bulbul:-!


----------



## Evanescent (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

promaster tough.







monocoque case. or whatever it's called...

Sent from work


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

World AT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Titanium Citizen EcoDrive









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Roman Bambino


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

At home with the Helm Vanuatu and colour coordinated beads, (normally will only wear one set of beads when I go out, probable the black set).


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Wearing a gifted Victorinox. Plain Jane quartz.
In my rotation 3 times per month.
Accurate to a fault!!!
Wish it was an INOX tho.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)

This one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## akierstein (Feb 12, 2019)

Sportsmatic on a new rally band.


----------



## akierstein (Feb 12, 2019)

Sportsmatic on a new rally band.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Tissot stylist mechanical. I am just to lazy for date setting in vintage watches.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Pointing II LE


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I liked this photo so much from yesterday that I think I'll use it again (since it's the same watch again today).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

Arrived today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

+3 after 11 days


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

Woops set the Day wrong, corrected now.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Beluga








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingfisch (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Evening change


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Sunshine Day


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Timex Q reissue on a jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

Nighthawk on nato while prepping for friends-giving


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Right hand and left hand


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vintage vostok komandirskie. Ussr period









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)

happy weekend! Nice weather here after several days of brutal cold 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

i-man said:


> Nighthawk on nato while prepping for friends-giving


And mid-day change from solar quartz to UHF quartz. Bulova moon watch on the overly complicated nato-ish thing it came with.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still hanging out with the new Nodus Duality but I decided to put it on a grey canvas for today


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

Casio Overland









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5512Dave (Apr 9, 2018)

1991 Rolex Sea Dweller


----------



## 5512Dave (Apr 9, 2018)

1991 Sea Dweller


----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

007 on strapcode


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Love, love, love this thing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mido said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, I have always liked these. Recently bought a mid-size original 90's model in white for my daughter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

Mr. Henry looking sharp with a chamois...


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

German OSCO (Otto Schlund) with poljot 3133 movement..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

2 things.

1. Thanks to everyone in this thread. So many watches I see I would never buy based on manufacturer photos I see in here and look so much better!
2. Today I am working on some of my watches so on my third one. Shanghai 8120.









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing my new Nodus Duality 12Hr today. They really hit it out of the park with this new release.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Khaki King.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Junkers mechanical chronograph









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Florijn Drie









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Probably frankenwatch, most likely painted, but I dig this dial.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Hamilton X wind on a Europelli strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mo


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Glycine Combat 7 Vintage on a Zuludiver (Watch Gecko) MN-style strap.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

By its nature the BFK is always ready for duty but today it gets to see some front line service.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

promaster tough

Sent from work


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SubSeconds by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tuy


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14624067


Hi can you give me any more details of the model and era of your Timex? I ask because it looks like the same model that my Dad used to wear.
I've always kept a half-eye open in the various watch forums in case a picture of one popped up 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Same old same old....today with bonus glare.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Have this coming from eBay for $18 down from $70 then to $49 then to $34 then to $18 . Has a Myiota movement inside. I have the dark version and like it as it's very light weight but very delicate.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

propnut48 said:


> View attachment 14638699
> 
> Have this coming from eBay for $18 down from $70 then to $49 then to $34 then to $18 . Has a Myiota movement inside. I have the dark version and like it as it's very light weight but very delicate.


Wooden watches kind of give me the shivers ... not sure why, after all lots of clocks are made of wood. But then they don't get knocked around or rammed into doorknobs either.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Something you don't see very often, a Bertucci Combo. Just got it two hours ago....









And, just because I'm a fashionista, I'm staring a new trend...


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Always wanted a Railroad Approved watch... guess I over did it?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Old faithful









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Squale


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok komandirskie, handwinding movement.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

im enamored.

Sent from work


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Beautiful!



anrex said:


> tuy


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Latest acquisition from eBay. Seems nice so far. The lume actually lasts all night.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

He's being bashful this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Vratislavia Heritage Series 3


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

PRC200


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

Halloween monster today.
The pictures are from vacation over veterans day weekend when I had some time to play with nightscapes mode on my phone, way too much fun!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dukeblue (Sep 22, 2015)

I can’t stop staring at this dial! If you think the regular sinn 356 is amazing.. this is next level!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zixen DSR


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


The Seiko Shogun; nice piece and it's on my list for sure!

How's the Diasheild holding up? Is it a coating or is it blended into the Titanium? I've always wondered this...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Vicky Auto









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

Loving this microbrand right now (Nodus). This is the poor man's Pelagos (which in turn is the poor man's "Smurf").


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Big Mako Full-Lume , Orient..al sun!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia Neptune, automatic 2415 movement.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again for the 4th day......


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Duality today


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Tuna today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

this watch is blissfully awesome!

Bulova Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Skx009 at work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Seiko mod








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

White


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

I see your Bambino and raise you one.
View attachment IMG_0937.jpg


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Formex Essence cosc dégradé dial. I freaking love this watch


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

My new (to me) 104

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Orient Mako USA II


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia 020 SE









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Too lazy to switch so one more day.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I don't think I've taken this watch off in two months. That kinda makes my WRUW posts feel lame.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Orange Monster.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

SNKL43 on navy nato:


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Kulprit said:


> I don't think I've taken this watch off in two months. That kinda makes my WRUW posts feel lame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch never gets boring to me! Nothing lame about consistency.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Nixon Regulus today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
Been a long and trying week, weekend cannot come soon enough. 
Something a little did rent today, Armand Nicolet MO2 with the ETA 2872

Have a great day. B


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Stuhrling









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

+8s/3wks


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Quickly became my daily


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

I like that NATO strap!



schumacher62 said:


> Sent from work


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Tisell Homage


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Adraga









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the new silver dial/blue hands Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

BookBoy said:


> I like that NATO strap!


thank you! and i like books! (and boys!)

it's a super thick strap, sold by Bertucci ($10 right now in their bargain bin, with many other color paths available.) though stiff, it's very comfortable.

i've never gotten one to fit the lugs of another brand of watch: also, you can't fold and tuck it but it works great on a Bertucci, as most have fixed bars.

check out their site at bertucciwatches.com

P

Sent from work


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

edit wrong thread


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Monster








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## brianrbenton (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

Black bay 41


----------



## Jash (Nov 12, 2009)

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok komandirskie k34









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Trusty SKX on a Toshi strap:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Khaki King


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Today, the Amphion Dark Gilt.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Today, the Amphion Dark Gilt.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Orient Speedtech


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Skx









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

Newly aquired Jack Mason diver for cheap!


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

I rarely wear them as they are delicate and break easy. The worst part about them is the movement. It is a Cheap Seiko low line movement. Have a dark wood one and have had to replace the movement as well as the hands on it. Total of $9 for both. I figured for $18 shipped it was worth it.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

My just returned from the shop Heuer









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Look at this beauty. NOS Soviet Raketa "big zero" watch wit dial made of semi-precious jade stone. Just beautiful.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Moon Watch over 2 new picks 
Moon Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Pennybags78 (May 7, 2019)

I can bark at the moon under water with 200m water resist. Loving this on a navy blue eulit perlon.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Skipjack









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Skipjack









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus Avalon








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## chartzngrafs (Sep 22, 2019)

Seiko SRPB27









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Been wearing this guy since it was delivered this morning.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Lum Tec abyss limited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Glycine airman world timer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## akierstein (Feb 12, 2019)

Just came today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#MarineMasterMonday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 350623


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

duplicate, doh
sorry


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Blue amphibia...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Lucerne jump hour. Just came in yesterday, very pleased with it.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

PRC200


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Something different this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still love this watch even after 21 years.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Latest Citizen incomer.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this one Dreadnought Voyager


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Little Roman one


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm impressed with how well this watch wears...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Boldr Mustang Chronograph


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Wearing this 'affordable' watch right now


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Pryngeps.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

finally. some rain. and just the watch for it.


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

Snk805 with shield removed and on a rather "meh" cheapestnatostrapco leather strap. I really need to get a better brown leather strap for this, though it looks great.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Blumo today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3 Hander Precisionist 
https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/96B257.html?cgid=mens-precisionist#start=13


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

If Rolex Daydate banged Patek Nautilus this would their kid


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Tissot T-race limited edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

ARMADUK said:


> If Rolex Daydate banged Patek Nautilus this would their kid
> 
> View attachment 14660441


Beauty! What's the model number?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Cougar17 said:


> Beauty! What's the model number?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanx! 4410105


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Diver free zone today


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ryan0080 (Nov 26, 2019)

I love skeleton 😍


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Parnis ST2505.


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi, today my Top Diver SBDX001


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Early generation C60 GMT.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


What canvas strap are you using?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Durkano said:


> What canvas strap are you using?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Barton.

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving, fellow Americans!

Happy Thursday, the rest of you heathens. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Tis the season!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Tissot T063.637.16.057.00


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Casio with crystaltimes.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok aphibia, PAM style mod.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Today my #Irukandji 
Arrived 4 hours ago.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Strejle (Apr 24, 2018)

Rotary


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Taken earlier today, but I am wearing this right now.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Seiko mod








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Another 11/11 sale pickup. The bracelet was super long and I had to take out 4 links even though I have a big(ish) wrist.

Very happy with the watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Ordered in May and arrives today.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Sne497 on stock bracelet.








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical Field white dial:


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the Bambino clan.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Hamilton for me today


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## johnxkrn (Sep 23, 2019)

Orient Defender


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Just got it yesterday. Love it


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Both just arrived.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Killer! I don't want another automatic, I certainly don't need another watch let alone diver, and the lug to lug is probably too long. But this thing catches my eye every time. And it doesn't help that it's constantly listed as best bang for your buck. Arg!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roy Hobbs said:


> Killer! I don't want another automatic, I certainly don't need another watch let alone diver, and the lug to lug is probably too long. But this thing catches my eye every time. And it doesn't help that it's constantly listed as best bang for your buck. Arg!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks! I bought this a couple of years ago only because of the $498.00 sale price figuring if I didn't like it I could easily get my money back. Needless to say it's exceeded my expectations and become a keeper.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Same as yesterday, Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical:


----------



## chartzngrafs (Sep 22, 2019)

Wenger Attitude Heritage









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

59-degrees and drizzling. It's practically a nice, English summer day here in Virginia.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

I weakened a bit and decided to try a Loreo. It works at least, and it's not too inaccurate so we'll see how it goes. Since I don't believe the WR anyway, might be a good candidate for trying to open up the back and using the regulation control.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Me and Mommy are ready for good night sleep. Wearing recognizeble SKX007 3 day in a row, 24h. Here is temp. over night and early morning -2°C to -3°C (26,6°F). In the morning is car windshield scraping nacional sport 








Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc_152 (Nov 27, 2019)

Unknown Yema Quartz. (Yes, sometimes i'm unfaithful to my mechanical watches).


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa D1-500 silver


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Amphibian 960761


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

no date and no lume. pretty rotor tho.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WRUw by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I put the stock bezel back on last week because 1) the ceramic "Batman" 12-hr bezel wasn't really doing it for me, and 2) despite lusting after this watch since its release, I just can't find a place for it in my collection, so I'm contemplating selling it. So, of course, in my haste to swap the bezel I scratched the case at 11:00.....*ugh*.... So much for resale value.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Red C60.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

Snk with the shield removed on a new Barton sailcloth strap. This strap is wildly more comfortable than the scratchy canvas the watch came on.


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Alba Solar. I love this little budget watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve77 (Feb 9, 2019)

My recent favorite.


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Phoibos Ocean Master green dial on a Barton's black silicone strap -- very comfy for this 200g watch.


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Parnis with seagull 2505


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jefewatch (Sep 16, 2014)

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok komandirskie K 35. Very tough russian watch. Automatic in house movement, shock resistance, 100 WR.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Precisionist 
Presicionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tuo


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

all 5 baby.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Arrived today: Casio Edifice EFV100D-2AVUEF. Super happy with this little guy! Really good bang for buck. Immediately ordered additional Navy Blue Sailcloth strap from Barton, an tommorow I'm going to find nice brown leather band.









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

I wasn't a huge fan of the black strap on the Timex Space Snoopy, so I repurposed the leather strap from my MK1 Steel and like it much better.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Superior


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Seastrong GMT diver tonight


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Both just arrived.


Where did you find the wall clock?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 650546


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Walking the dogs with a Citizen Time Track Ana-Digi...








Walking the dogs with a Citizen Time Track Ana-Digi...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

It's a Parnis day. The rose gold fits my black shirt.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Gazoak (Dec 4, 2019)

The '58 and I love it!


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 14676473


Looks great. What's the bezel and crown made of, brass?


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

My new sea gull









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Last week it was the stock bezel, today it's back on a DAL1BP. The more I un-mod this watch the more I like it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Pepsi Arnie.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

camchannell said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Somewhat more affordable


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Fresh arrival. Black and silver go together.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 337477761


----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Just landed today


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Zelos Mako on a new Erikas original strap









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## johnxkrn (Sep 23, 2019)

Casio


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th2


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hamilton Field Chronograph H65412133


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Somewhat more affordable


Nice!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

10:10 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Duality


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Doc_152 (Nov 27, 2019)

Casio "Royale"


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

Early 1970s Hamilton thinline. Happy Friday!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

frt


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Tissot Luxury.


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Adding a little bit of color today.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Dryden chrono landed and I love it. Was also surprised but the nice packaging. 









Definitely recommend it.


----------



## orbit (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

SWATCH sistem51 Automatic HODINKEE GENERATION 1986


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

Enjoy 😉


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Great bang for bucks diver.


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Aramar Sea Fury.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

On the rocks....


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## johnxkrn (Sep 23, 2019)

Seiko 5 Sports SRPD95


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Vostok mod








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Got it in the mail last night.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

orange makes me feel
optimistic.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EMG Nemo on BOR bracelet


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sinnful day









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Bambino.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on muh wrist today. Enjoy what's left of the weekend, folks.










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Getting ready for the holidays


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer Javelin proto, I like this one a lot


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

My newest..


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Impressed with it's character...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

Stickin with "the thing" +8 sec/month


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I LOVE this silver dial with the blue hands


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Citizen Nighthawk BJ7010-59-E


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

wis_dad said:


> Looks great. What's the bezel and crown made of, brass?


I don't know but the building quality is embarrassing, the crown has a play and it' s impossible to set the minute hand properly.

Thinking about shipping it back.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mi


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

A nother day in Paradise










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

oh wow. care to share a bit more about this watch?


----------



## kagni (Sep 23, 2016)

€15 Sinobi still ticking after 2 years.


----------



## The Watch Cave (Sep 16, 2019)

Gycine Combat Sub ...


----------



## kagni (Sep 23, 2016)

kagni said:


> €15 Sinobi still ticking after 2 years.


Oops, pic didn't post properly.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Cod Holliday said:


> oh wow. care to share a bit more about this watch?


Me?

It's a Seiko "Golden Tuna Monster" SRPA82J1.

Picture was taken with my OnePlus 7T Pro 5G McLaren after blasting the watch with an LED flashlight for a couple of seconds.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## TheToeCutter (Apr 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orient FEVAD004BT


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tug


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mstfduz (Jun 3, 2018)

My new vostok









SM-J701F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Just bought it at the Citizens sale....and the black brother. First time i saw them was at the sale and PERFECT....


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

This is my perfevt non dig-analog watch....but the band is going to the garbage can. Choice of NATOs are waiting at home....


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Ooops..


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

New Phoibos GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Amphibian 960762


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Not sure what movement they put in this thing? And for £50 it ain't gonna be a tourbillion!! But it's still running +/- 2 secs a day after a few months of ownership!!

Outstanding I would call that.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SPB103J1


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

wed5


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Black Bay's Back (say that five times fast).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just in.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Finally installed my new Oven Wood Stove with the Crepas Decomaster, love it on Bracelet









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Doc_152 (Nov 27, 2019)

Pagani


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Promaster Tough BN0217-02E, on a very comfy Ritche silicone strap


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 77471760


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Boccia B3538-01


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Prec by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still love my GSD3A


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just another example of my weakness for blue watches.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Astor&Banks Sea Ranger


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

WZ0031AF today!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

Mecha-quartz


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Citizen perpetual calendar.









Side pic. My holy grail of clocks. Found one in Solvang , California. This one was made in the mid 70's. JLC Atmos clock.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Poljot International - Moscow Nights


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

december 1969


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Congrats propnut on the grail find, very cool!
Landshark, kind of appropriate i guess, always on land and its always wet!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

marlin auto


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

In last week, I am besotted. 

I never cared much for the AT4000 range until I saw this Titanium version and I am in love.

Ref. AT4011-57L


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

In last week, I am besotted.

I never cared much for the AT4000 range until I saw this Titanium version and I am in love.

_Ref. AT4011-57L_


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

Went out for an early morning walk. Saw this bench with a lot of encouraging writings on it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Blue Panda


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

mythless said:


> Went out for an early morning walk. Saw this bench with a lot of encouraging writings on it.
> View attachment 14703705


Thats stunning! Another to add on the forever growing list!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Herodia On Watchadoo


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

My battlescarred Nighthawk with it's "scratch resistant" crystal.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko Coutura SSC560


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

promaster tough.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mt


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My first venture into the wonderful world of G Shock.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Haven't worn this guy in awhile.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

Back to the suit and back to the hammy. Loving this dress watch
Hamilton thinline early 1970s









And apparently I'm not allowed to have right-side-up photos anymore as I tried uploading both orientations...thanks Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

armitron adventure solar


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko Coutura SSC376


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Casio Overland OVW-110T


----------



## thempm (Mar 6, 2017)

Today's choice


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Scale (Sep 2, 2019)

sunny day









Poslano z mojega SM-G950F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
The new Zodiac GMT release made me want to pull my SSW53 out of the box today


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Great looking watch. I almost bought one back when I was getting into this hobby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Snyde said:


> Great looking watch. I almost bought one back when I was getting into this hobby.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It was my first "had to have" watch back in 2015 shortly after I got into this madness. Still a favorite today.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Pretty much my daily driver. I only switch to my Fenix during my runs/workout and then back to the Tag.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Keeping it simple with the Eterna.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 650547


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Random Aliexpress Watch


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

WUS F71 ( BERNHARDT)


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Steinhart O1 GMT


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## civic4982 (May 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 14709939


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Picked this up in Aruba last week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The question is - am I wearing the watch or is the watch wearing me.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Karriope (Dec 31, 2017)

Everytime I look at this thread I am coincidentally not wearing a watch :-s


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

This mechanical "Cincinnatus Field Watch" from Cincinnati Watch Company, which I could finally pick up at the local customs bureau and it's a megawow piece for the price:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 350642


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

thd


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Duplicate
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Yes the date is wrong! Just fixed it! Lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My 2nd day with the "Cincinnatus Field Watch" from Cincinnati Watch Company:









(wrist is 7-7.1")

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I got this one to flip and resell, but it didn't work. It wanted to, but just didn't tick over.
Soooooooo.... I got a new 7N43 for it and it works great.

Immediately I was torn between selling and keeping it.
I do not have a full lume dial.. and this one fits and feels great.

So I put it up for sale for a couple months. 
No bites...

That's OK. I think I will keep it. Besides, the kids love it and want to wear it. I'll probably give it to them and let 'em wear it when they grow a bit.









PS I will try to send a lume shot soon. Had it on last night and it lasted well into morning...


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

A bit of a Christmas present to myself arrived today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

After 3 years of hunting, I finally found this Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## mjwatch (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## frigaliment (Jan 28, 2018)

actually took it off to admire while studying haha


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Just a watch I built from spare parts on the hobby bench









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 37471763


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

+3,5sec/7 weeks


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Edifice with today's arrival - Barton Sailcloth Navy blue strap









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> View attachment 14715135
> 
> +3,5sec/7 weeks


What is that? I love it! I dig sterile watches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Tissot Carson.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnxkrn (Sep 23, 2019)

Srpd95


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 14715439


It's on my list, but SRPB43 

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Orient Mako USA II


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

36mm build goodness...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Borealis Adraga


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Deep Blue, with a deep blue dial (see what I did there?) 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Seiko Samurai Dawn Grey LE


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Happy Holidays

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Visodate Sunday doesn't seem to have a ring to it but that's what I'm wearing.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

schumacher62 said:


>


Do you know the reference number on this Seiko? I really like it!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cooking Pizza in the wood stove with Borealis Seafarer II


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Cougar17 said:


> Do you know the reference number on this Seiko? I really like it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk











hope this helps!


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Rolex Daytona 115519









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

Good morning









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Lip Himalaya 671594


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Alwayslate707 (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm not wearing a watch at the moment because I'm hearing back to work for an hour or so but I have to go to target after so I think I'm gonna slap on my lunar pilot gen 1 picture from when I got in to the truck before the watch came off.






( aka Bulova moonwatch)


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

Seven friday=Carotif:-!


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Orient Bambino


----------



## Tahoe Mike (Dec 23, 2019)

Hamilton Khaki Takeoff Air Zermatt on a silicone strap.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Seiko landshark


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

DB









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The Cincinnatus Field watch from Cincinnati Watch Company on a vintage canvas from redrockstraps:









Have a Merry Christmas everyone!
Bernd


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Have a Great Day!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon GSAR USMC


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

Certina on this Christmas Eve Eve


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Raketa


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's only needs to be atomic and it's got the lot - it's already a solar, diver, chrono.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Countdown to Christmas!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crepas Decomaster


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

[


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wishing everyone a Happy Christmas. BB58 today:


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Merry Christmas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Merry Christmas all, have a good one


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Merry Christmas Guys! Dreadnought Voyager


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown.

Merry Christmas!










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

Zomo:-!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Alba










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Perhaps my favourite black Monster.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


>


Great photo!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Q Timex










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

New bracelet for timex!









나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jay_R (Dec 14, 2019)

Black t-shirt, red ball cap, blue shorts and slippers. Oh, and a Seiko 5 SRPD93.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

One of my Christmas gifts, a Bertucci A-2S Ventara on the Fortress-B A2 strap from Haveston.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

These two for me today. 
The awesome MIDO Ocean Star Tribute 75th all day at work and now one of my new favorite micro, the Astor&Banks Sea Ranger


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Mast Milano SL103WH02-SS-UNO


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

HAQ, Ti, Sapphire


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Blue Diver's


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheDubaiExpat (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## FDRLincoln (Apr 25, 2018)

Today's selection is a Christmas present from my wife, a TokyoBay "Grant" style. It's a fashion watch but I like the way it looks and it seems solid enough, good materials and workmanship.


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

G-Shock GW-056 Smallest & Thinnest G-Shock ever made.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)

Stepping it up a little...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EMG Nemo


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

G-SHOCK Blacked Out GD-400MB


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company on a vintage canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tisell Submersible


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)

Orient Bambino


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Green Trident.


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GSD-3A this morning. This watch deserves more attention. Greg makes a cool watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same.....


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Tudor today


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Started off with the Monta....

But as it is Saturday, I hadda change.
Seiko Sports 100 full lume dial.
And the tree..


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched for beers and dinner a la fresca at a local brewery. Can't believe it was 70 outside


----------



## Icehockeyboy (Oct 29, 2019)

Wearing the Bulova Lunar Pilot on a NATO.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This one has not seen any wrist time lately... and it was time to give it some love 
Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

38mm C60...


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


>


Your lack of appreciation suggests you are running a competitor 

Ps. I stink at taking pictures.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My U1 is still on the left wrist, but I wanted another watch so the Seiko Kinetic Tuna is on the right wrist. I have owned this watch for a few years now and it has seen some use, but it still works as it should.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 350618


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don S (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Casio GW-4000, the unsung Triple Resist G-Shock.|>


----------



## johnxkrn (Sep 23, 2019)

Wife gets the better


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Chilling in the wood with family, always pleasant in this environment!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Forgot to post this morning but I've been wearing my Seiko PADI SPB087


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Ticino Depthmaster


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wenger Seaforce on the beach

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orient EVAD003


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

These were available in blue and orange but the blue was a rare beast and seldom seen so orange it was.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

TISSOT PRS516 
This piece has been with me for almost 10 years. It has MANY stories it could tell 😂 It's the perfect go-to timepiece and it probably gets more wrist time than any other piece I own.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## angeleno310 (Nov 19, 2018)

Stuck on this Steinhart GMT for now. If it wasn't so shiny beautiful it might become my daily wearer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😄Monday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

My newest baby. Never have I see a better behaved, better adjusted, better regulated watch on the timegrapher.


----------



## johnxkrn (Sep 23, 2019)

Poormans DJ haha


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

This Certina DS Royal has not varied from dead flat since I bought it and set it two months ago. Couldn't ask for more in an affordable quartz.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

GW5510-1BJF












Have a Great Day!


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> GSD-3A this morning. This watch deserves more attention. Greg makes a cool watch.


Very nice! Of the three on his website I liked this one the best. Had not heard of these prior to now.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

Devil Diver today (admittedly the photo was taken earlier this month)


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

At the gym


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I just put this Monster on as it is just a fun watch to wear. They stopped making the Second Gen, so I always try to be very careful with it since picking it up NOS. It was made in 2013 and has never been serviced, but it runs very accurate.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

f71 project watch today:


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Lunar Pilot. At first I thought this watch was too big, but the more I wear it the more I like the size









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

As cheap Ali-Express watches go, this is a fun one.

Not sure why more watchmakers don't do something with this color scheme.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Lip Himalaya 671592


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## august1410 (Dec 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Croton Super C


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scale (Sep 2, 2019)

Planet Ocean on nato 









Poslano z mojega SM-G950F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tuio


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

This old Timex is missing the Chronograph second hand, and the crown is glued in place, bit it just won't quit!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> As cheap Ali-Express watches go, this is a fun one.
> 
> Not sure why more watchmakers don't do something with this color scheme.


what are the dimensions of this watch?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New Kid on the Block.. this is amazing 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New Kid on the Block.. this is amazing 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Going old school with the Lew & Huey Orthos on this New Year's Eve. Happy New Year everyone. See y'all in 2020!










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## johnxkrn (Sep 23, 2019)

My reg office watch


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

58









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy the last day of the year😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## FDRLincoln (Apr 25, 2018)

Today's choice is a Bulova "Frank Lloyd Wright" model.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Helson Shark Diver









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Hamilton Murph









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazzamate (Jul 17, 2013)

Smiths PRS-29a









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seagull ST1931


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Longines 1957 Heritage Flagship:


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

TSAR









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

New Year's Watch


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

New Year's Watch


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

STO Turtle.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It may be a new decade but the rota doesn't care - it just rolls on regardless.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

HNY!


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Timex Sierra....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I think it's been about 3 months since I've worn this.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Happy New Years, Y'all! 









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Waiting with the wife to go into a movie theater to watch Jumanji 2. Wearing my Samurai with a sapphire crystal upgrade. Happy New Year, WUS.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Murph on the way across central Washington!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

No.197 of 1977pcs.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 650539


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeno Bubbleback:


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

My skx033.

I wore this today to mark the end of the christmas break. 








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

The SquOnda Azzurro on a sharky.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Rabirnie said:


> Your lack of appreciation suggests you are running a competitor
> 
> Ps. I stink at taking pictures.
> 
> ...


iphone?

Place watch very close to light source , sabilize the phone, breathe like a sniper and softly touch the screen button to take the shot.

You should see improvement boss!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Dang...already switching watches. I just came across this in the old watch box and have to wear it for a while.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## FDRLincoln (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Hopefully the last switch-up of the day. It is gray and dreary outside, so I wanted something bright to help make the day a bit brighter. Seiko diver's watch with orange dial should do the trick!


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

⌚ 😁


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch Retro 71731768 with a proper IV


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Latest arrival


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

nach Dresden


----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

Seiko Brightz SDGC009 Barcadi Collaboration Limited version.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

It's a Mako kinda day!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

World travelling watch..Nomad, poljot 3133 chronograph.

(see f10, russian watches forum for more info..)









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Casio G-7900.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Fourth day of ownership, so far it's +0s/d (though I've seen it -1s during that period sometimes).


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

Astor & Banks Sea Ranger on a C&B Syrah Chevron


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SRP639


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New stainless steel cased A1000 from a seller in Spain



Wonder why these are not more widely available. And why-O-why doesn't it have a CDT?


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Deep Blue Pro Sea Diver


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

GW-M850.












Great timepiece! Have a Great Day!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The 'Cincinnatus Field' from Cincinnati Watch Company on a canvas from Redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Playing in the snow with kids and CD II


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f`


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

SBDC053 is right at home on the Seiko rubber









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Rado Captain Cook










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

Remodded an snk with the dagaz 55 fathoms dial and this time went for left over Invicta 8926 hands and a Hadley Roma burgundy lizard strap.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

1990 Black Friday. First Swatch chronograph. Ever. Bicolor (matt dark grey/gloss black) dial.

Sorry for the dust!


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## 0pticalillusi0n000 (Sep 12, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> 
> Astor & Banks Sea Ranger on a C&B Syrah Chevron


Sick! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

My Aragon Divemaster came today! Very heavy. Can't wait to see what it looks like in the sunlight


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

What is the number on this please.



cuthbert said:


> 1990 Black Friday. First Swatch chronograph. Ever. Bicolor (matt dark grey/gloss black) dial.
> 
> Sorry for the dust!


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 350669


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)

panerai homage with black salmon skin leather strap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A Classic, SKX007J


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Home for the holidays - Detroit, Michigan, USA.
I received this watch as a Christmas gift from my wife in 2018, but haven't posted a wrist shot until now. I hope everyone is having a great day.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

theretroshave said:


> Home for the holidays - Detroit, Michigan, USA.
> I received this watch as a Christmas gift from my wife in 2018, but haven't posted a wrist shot until now. I hope everyone is having a great day.
> 
> 
> 92748999984770543400803694 Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Nice peice!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Corgeut with replacement strap









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

This came in today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## dhelteme (Apr 10, 2018)

Keeping stats at a basketball game with an old Seiko


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Tegel Berlin BA lounge


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dreadnought Voyager On Canvas and a snowy morning


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SSC264


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

On this very cool Florida day.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Clinging on to the weekend!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

Casio Ae1200 "Casino Royale" on a no-name 24mm strap cut down to fit. Never tried doing that until just now and it's way less hard to get right than it seems and finally looks right. I never liked it on the 18mm natos that fit it, and the stock bracelet pulled hair inside of 30 seconds.


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

View attachment IMG_1006.jpg


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Oris Divers 65









Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yin Hao Tan (Feb 10, 2019)

Alpinist!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Casio MT-G B1000.....


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

Casio Lineage LIW-T100T Ti, world time, domed crystal, 44X40X10.5, Tough Movement with self-aligning hands, nightly atomic clock radio updates.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

For the remainder of the day...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

Under the tropical sun








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

View attachment IMG_1012.jpg


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Bronze Moray


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)

Vostok komandirskie on a cheap two tone expansion bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seagull ST1931 "為人民服務" (Serve the People)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

Post work out equipment for today: the inkblot








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Motorcycle Man (Feb 7, 2018)

Bewell red sandalwood solar wooden watch.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 14759925


⌚👍


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Today for work.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Today is the DAY, if you have a Lunar Pilot, Flaunt It :-!

Regards
Jim


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SNZG07


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko Sportsmatic-5, 6619-8280 dated November’66


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

GW-056. Thinnest G-Shock ever made


















Have A Great Day Everyone!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Scorpène Blue










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

bearwithwatch said:


> Seagull ST1931 "為人民服務" (Serve the People)


Nice looking Chinese!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Skyguardian VD57


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

A pilot kind of day









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orient CFX01002TH


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

King Seiko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ready to take this on it's first trip. Ability to track my home time zone from 1-hour difference in Chicago will be crucial!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon USMC


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sunburst!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## angeleno310 (Nov 19, 2018)

bb58

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

1990 airking









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Seiko Kinetic mule watch...


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)

Newest addition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orient STTAE001W0


----------



## 04z (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Oris D65


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChadUGWC (Oct 17, 2018)

Seiko Cocktail 'skydiving'









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Love this


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My first drink at the SKX fountain.


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

househalfman said:


>


That looks so good.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Snowboarding at Park City today with my Deep Blue.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

BalooSD said:


> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Aragon Gauge

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

I&W JS50


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

Wearing this on another gloomy, overcast afternoon.








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company on a canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Steel day..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## civic4982 (May 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> The Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company on a canvas from redrockstraps:
> 
> View attachment 14770115
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^ Very well done photography !! Awesome looking Field Watch! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Xeric Atlasphere -
Very Interesting and Odd... but Rocking Proudly it as one should
Xeric by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Atlasphere by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Atlasphere by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Xeric Atlasphere -
Very Interesting and Odd... but Rocking Proudly it as one should
Xeric by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Very interesting watch! I like it!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

frer


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Vanderlust (Jan 10, 2020)

Liking this a lot... interesting. Going to have a look on eBay


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

Combat Sub Soda GL0289, number 356 of only 500 in existence.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Is this the Drop watch?

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Dragula








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

47mm Grand Diver Automatic


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Great shot; beautiful watch



camchannell said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

promaster tough


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

fyioska said:


> Is this the Drop watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Yes it is.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

B01 Breitling Chronomat on croc.


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Or switch to a Tag Carrera JDM MOP.


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Just showing off now...Speedmaster Broad Arrow on croc.


----------



## Bazzamate (Jul 17, 2013)

Squale









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Lot of non-Affordables in this thread today


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Corgeut Power Reserve. Changed the 'pleather' stock strap for a comfortable matching blue Nato.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Right now this minute


----------



## Jash (Nov 12, 2009)

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0040 full-lume dial:


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Seatbelt Nato arrived!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Edifice on Barton Navy blue Sailcloth strap








Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Once a forum favourite prices have eased it out of the affordable range.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

...........


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Good morning ... the clasp on my Q reissue keeps opening at random ... I guess I'm feeling daring & perhaps a bit reckless today as I embark on a few hours of deadly dull errands ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue. Been wearing this one a lot lately. HAGWE, everyone!










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> :-!


Love the lume shot

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlfloyd1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Rep Datejust


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Just in case I need to descend to a depth of 1000m (3280 ft). I wouldn't make it, but the watch should be okay. 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Wearing my Skyguardian again, because my new blue suede strap came in today. Super soft and comfortable!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Marc and Sons MSD-046









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX399


----------



## Airlyss (Dec 30, 2019)

DMCBanshee said:


> Mod SKX399


Dope bezel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Table top...local watering hole.....couple of hours ago.....love those tables...since the renovation only three are left....of those table tops...and they change...daily...in how they look...what wonderful tools fingernails are....


----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

Morning diver/gmt decision...which one...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Airlyss said:


> Dope bezel!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  Really love the result, better than expected

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Guzmannosaurus said:


>


Ooooo, I like!


----------



## mstfduz (Jun 3, 2018)

cubdog said:


> View attachment 14758039


pleasant coincidence  I have the same watch.I bought from rakuten.









SM-J701F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

Theflyingclocksman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Liking it...nice.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Merkur on Helm canvas...


----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> :-!


Said it once, Ill say it again...the lume shot on that is awesome.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


>


Very nice.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

009 mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Captain Cook


----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

Pneuma said:


> Captain Cook
> View attachment 14777287


Damn, thats a real nice RADO...Has that Blancpain aqualung look down to a tee.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

My old friend.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

slickvolt said:


> Said it once, Ill say it again...the lume shot on that is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks much but it's the Anti Vibration Nikon lens that gets all the credit!


----------



## MysteryBiscuits (Oct 29, 2019)

Still very satisfied with my purchase of a Citizen Attesa. So many features in a 38mm watch...


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Not left my wrist yet!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

fyioska said:


> Not left my wrist yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sharp...must be comfortable.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


>


Very interesting classic look.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

slickvolt said:


> Very interesting classic look.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


hoping i managed the perpetual calendar reset with success! it's quite a procedure after a reset or battery replacement. in theory, it remains accurate until 2032, with no adjustment necessary.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Reef Tiger Illidan


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

bearwithwatch said:


> S


That's certainly interesting. Like it..!|>


----------



## Bazzamate (Jul 17, 2013)

Squale PRS29









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Even after owning the black I'm not sure if I should have gone white.


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

The "His & Hers" combo for this morning.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Building a Survival Camp with Kids, Doggy and Marathon USMC


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Pontvs Acheron









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## coujer (Oct 28, 2019)

Seiko Presage on Blushark NATO









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Someday I'll get my hands on a legitimate Benrus "Bullitt". Until that day, I'm going to enjoy my Benrus ("Bullitt") military alarm watch. I got this through an eBay seller, who serviced the watch himself, for significantly less than the proper Bullitt watches are fetching. It's been running spot on since I first got it on my wrist around Christmas. Strangely, the lume markers glow pretty well (except the numbers). I wonder if they were touched up with some modern lume at some point. Hope everyone is having a great Monday!


Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Sarb033 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Raketa made in USSR today


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas Frey (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orient STTAE001BO


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefewatch (Sep 16, 2014)

Will end up with both today....









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

monocoque cased promaster tough.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tur


----------



## Jash (Nov 12, 2009)

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot 3133. USSR period. World travelling watch from russian f10 forum.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Tried and failed to put my Loreo on a new steel bracelet. Lug pin positions were wrong apparently. But this great strap that came with my Ginault works too.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Deep Blue Master 1000 II









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## opmetal (Jan 19, 2015)

My brand new M82


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Red Star Seagull 1963 (ST1901)


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Vostok! Great grab and go...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)

That's a good looking band.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)

fyioska said:


> Not left my wrist yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like my watch!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

That Edifice looks nice. Didnt want to buy any more watches for the next months though...

Finally sized the Reef Tiger. No half-links unfortunately.


----------



## D50 (Jan 21, 2010)

One of my sauna watches; a Casio F108WH (others: Timex T77761 & Casio F-91W). Just got it and set it.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

Cvp33 said:


>


The more I see this, the more I like it.

Brand/Model?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w4


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

View attachment 14783579


View attachment 14783589


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

When you've got a skinny wrist and like big watches titanium is always a good solution.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


>


Not usually a big Victorinox fan, but I like this one!


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia SE 150B26.









Tap. Talk. When someone mentions the word "homage," drink!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Changed for the evening









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Monster Love


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Have a Great Day!


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Maratac









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

The strap cost more than the watch.


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

I&W JS50


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

HKED


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The "Cincinnatus Field" from Cincinnati Watch Company on a "Weathered Grey Moon Dust" canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Purchased in the late 80's (best recollection) at 36mm, I remember thinking it was just toooooo big &#55357;&#56834;
Popped battery in yesterday & away she went......


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

the


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 14786511


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same....


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Still digging this Yema.


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Chrono Diver


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Svalbard Elementary AA20


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical white dial version:


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

My newest eBay purchase. Mathey-Tissot Vintage Quartz.


----------



## kurtvw4 (Apr 14, 2019)

Countdown to the weekend with the Casio Royale


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Some Timex love.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6306-7001 dated February '79









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Orange Ray.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A Russian to face the Siberian cold&#8230; -22 but still cross-country skiing.


----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)

Workday is almost over.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fatherbowie (Dec 26, 2016)

Just got this Tisell Pilot A with new blue dial. Pictured here on a Fluco Snow Calf strap. Lots of affordable goodness here! The finishing feels much more expensive than the price tag would suggest, and the case is slim without feeling cheap or unsubstantial. The dial in particular is really fantastic. I tested the lume last night, and while of course it dimmed over time like luminova does, it was legible all night long. Has the Miyota 9015 movement behind a (rather unnecessary) display back in a 5 ATM water resistant case. This isn't my first Miyota 9015 watch, and this movement impresses me with its smooth winding and very good accuracy, it usually rivals well-tuned Swiss movements, if not certified chronometers.

It's not haute horology, but it's hard to imagine a much better value proposition on a fun, blue dial pilot watch than this one.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## STRose (Aug 12, 2017)

Luch, one hand for the weekend.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Friday done!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallas79 (Nov 15, 2018)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

armitron adventure solar


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)

usclassic said:


> View attachment 14790939
> 
> 
> View attachment 14790941
> ...


Love it!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Saturday morning in sunny Perth


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

Hardly "original" but beautifully finished with blue hands (not evident in Pic), sapphire crystal, Seagull ST 17 movement.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## adhesiv (Dec 26, 2019)

New (to me) 6309 watching my alma mater (Long Beach State) take out USC.

GO BEACH!!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Corgeut on a new tan leather Nato on a crisp and frosty morning.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Cold but sunny here in London

SKX mod on Helm canvas:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

It's the weekend, just the trusty hammy field date manual wind.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

DW-290 non-G G-shock 😉 vs DW-5600E G-shock. Who wins? Different from person to person. However, despite my smallish wrist @6.5 in. I have to say I am enjoying the slightly larger DW-290 more currently. The bigger button pushers and 80's retro styling make it highly functional and unique amongst the G-shock line. Another advantage to the DW-290 is the avoidance of resin rot as the years roll past. 🙂


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer diver


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

One of my favorite beater watches. This watch has been abused (not purposely) and still is +1spd... Maratac SR-3









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coujer (Oct 28, 2019)

Vostok Amphibia Scubadude









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Theflyingclocksman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I especially like the matte black one with blue accents.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Should I have schnapps or beer? Cheers/Živeli!








Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

...preperations....for dressing up tomorrow...Sunday...19th...


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Momentum Steelix
 








Tap. Talk. When someone mentions the word "homage," drink!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

promaster tough


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

TgeekB said:


> I especially like the matte black one with blue accents.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


With the blue seconds to match?


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Theflyingclocksman said:


> With the blue seconds to match?


Correct

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidKIT (Mar 14, 2019)

My first WuS post, with the first automatic I bought several years ago. Still one of my favorites.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Deep Blue watch with a deep blue dial.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

Lounging on a lazy sunday afternoon








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Old Turtle Camo Mod


----------



## sajones (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

Just got this today so it'll stay on the wrist a few days without interruption while I decide which mods to do.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Fully serviced and fixed Relay Jump Hour...

With that rare combination of propellor seconds AND date.
For a 60's or 70's pin lever this thing runs like a train.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DavidKIT (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

This today


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

DaveG46 said:


> This today


I've got one of these. Its like an IWC that is the size I *thought* the real one was. Also, kind of a poster child for Chinese design -- putting in a 1/10s of a second subdial instead of a minute subdial means you can't really use it effectively as a chronograph, though when you reset, the bottom dial rotates the number of times related to the minutes (I think). Also when I try to use the chrono the quartz movement sometimes stops. But it's big and pretty (and really cheap too) -- great silverwhite reflective dial.


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

carbon_dragon said:


> I've got one of these. Its like an IWC that is the size I *thought* the real one was. Also, kind of a poster child for Chinese design -- putting in a 1/10s of a second subdial instead of a minute subdial means you can't really use it effectively as a chronograph, though when you reset, the bottom dial rotates the number of times related to the minutes (I think). Also when I try to use the chrono the quartz movement sometimes stops. But it's big and pretty (and really cheap too) -- great silverwhite reflective dial.


Yeah I like the IWC Portugieser. This was cheap from Ali express and it although I don't really use the chrono but I liked the look with the blue hands and numbers


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

DaveG46 said:


> Yeah I like the IWC Portugieser. This was cheap from Ali express and it although I don't really use the chrono but I liked the look with the blue hands and numbers


Indeed. This one is actually better made and the right size and the chrono works, but it's more expensive. However, I like the oversized Holuns too for it's crazy big size.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cross-country Skiing with Dagaz Typhoon II, it's beautiful in the wood.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cross-country Skiing with Dagaz Typhoon II, it's beautiful in the wood.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Zeppelin 7690-2


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

My first seiko mod


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot 3133









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu`


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Can't resist a flash of orange.


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

sticky said:


> Can't resist a flash of orange.
> 
> View attachment 14800603


Always loved this generation of Seastar


----------



## jefewatch (Sep 16, 2014)

ConvicTech said:


> View attachment 14798171


Great colors!

Mine says, Hi!









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mwagnon (Mar 10, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14800063


What is this? It looks great, but that glare! 

Thanks!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Marathon Maple Leaf JSAR


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Just came in! My first Vostok. It's weird and I like it!


----------



## Bazzamate (Jul 17, 2013)

Citizen Blue Angels









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Sturmanskie Gagarin 2609-3745200


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Not flashy. My dad's Accutron from 1968, given to him while he was a navigator on B-52s. Even then I liked to put my ear to it and hear the hummmmm.... of the tuning fork.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Neptune









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CITIZEN ASIA LIMITED EDITION NY0097-87A


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 14803243


That's a cool CK!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

My Seiko beater.
View attachment IMG_0928.JPG


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I just got this Precista PRS 3, I'm usually a bracelet guy but I need to admit this one looks better on Canvas.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the BSH Sub, beautiful Sunset!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Nothing but rain...


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Junkers 6970-1 Series G38


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

A crown just not on my head 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G973F met Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

thx


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Zlatoust 192-ChS *


























*Its on my arm right now..Yikes! :-!*


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

What's your sign? ;-)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Lovely watch but it defines the term "scratch magnet"


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Delete.


----------



## MrBacchus (Apr 17, 2015)

Oris 65


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon Maple Leaf JSAR


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

Emrejagger said:


> A crown just not on my head


So now apparently Rolex are affordable watches....


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

Carnival Pilot


----------



## jim carry (Jan 15, 2020)

garydusa said:


> *Zlatoust 192-ChS *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Arrived today!! :-!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Festina F16985/4


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

Same as yesterday


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Big Pilot today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

View attachment IMG_0959.jpg


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

v8chrono said:


> So now apparently Rolex are affordable watches....


Since when is an Oris? Or whatever other expensive watch gets posted here?.... It's not the first time someone posts here that isn't affordable. Salty

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G973F met Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

camchannell said:


>


So now he's posting this in the Affordables Forum a watch he has listed For Sale for $24,000?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Emrejagger said:


> Since when is an Oris? Or whatever other expensive watch gets posted here?.... It's not the first time someone posts here that isn't affordable. Salty


As owner of several Oris, I have never paid over $1k for an Oris. Some are affordable, unlike any AP.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> So now he's posting this in the Affordables Forum a watch he has listed For Sale for $24,000?


I thought the name of this thread is: "What are you wearing right now?"

What's affordable for you, may not be affordable for someone else. And vice versa. Since when do you get to judge what's "affordable" for every person on this forum? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

camchannell said:


> I thought the name of this thread is: "What are you wearing right now?"
> 
> What's affordable for you, may not be affordable for someone else. And vice versa. Since when do you get to judge what's "affordable" for every person on this forum?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While to some a $24000 watch may be affordable a $24000 watch is not an affordable watch by any standard.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

camchannell said:


> I thought the name of this thread is: "What are you wearing right now?"
> 
> What's affordable for you, may not be affordable for someone else. And vice versa. Since when do you get to judge what's "affordable" for every person on this forum?


You posted in f71 which is the Affordables Forum. A 24k watch is never considered "affordable"

Go post it in an appropriate forum


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

When you scroll the active topics, if doesn't show you what section each thread belongs to. (Infact, I didn't even know this is in an "affordable watches" section) Perhaps a guy that's happy to be fortunate enough to wear such a watch, just wants to show it off, much like every other person does around here. So let's chalk it up to an honest mistake and all move on. I thought we were supposed to be a family of watch collectors, so why call out someone for the pricetag of their piece? We're all adults here, right? Ok, so let's move on.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

120Clicks said:


> When you scroll the active topics, if doesn't show you what section each thread belongs to. (Infact, I didn't even know this is in an "affordable watches" section) Perhaps a guy that's happy to be fortunate enough to wear such a watch, just wants to show it off, much like every other person does around here. So let's chalk it up to an honest mistake and all move on. I thought we were supposed to be a family of watch collectors, so why call out someone for the pricetag of their piece? We're all adults here, right? Ok, so let's move on.


He is trying to sell it, has it posted in the sales forum.

When one scrolls the new posts, it shows the forum the thread is posting in. There are multiple WRUW type threads in different forums.


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

120Clicks said:


> When you scroll the active topics, if doesn't show you what section each thread belongs to. (Infact, I didn't even know this is in an "affordable watches" section) Perhaps a guy that's happy to be fortunate enough to wear such a watch, just wants to show it off, much like every other person does around here. So let's chalk it up to an honest mistake and all move on. I thought we were supposed to be a family of watch collectors, so why call out someone for the pricetag of their piece? We're all adults here, right? Ok, so let's move on.


Thank you for that. I've been posting in this thread off and on for over a year. Never knew until today it was an "affordable" watch thread as Tapatalk doesn't show that info. That being said, I've never had anyone take issue with any of the watches I've posted in the past, some of which have been much more expensive than this AP, and some of which have been FAR less expensive. I like this thread because it's such a varied cross section of watches. Everyone's been very open and welcoming to the apparently "never affordable" watches I have posted in the past. I apologize if I've insulted anyone by owning (and yes SELLING) expensive watches. I often wear whatever I happen to have on hand at the moment as I buy/sell/trade timepieces. If this somehow disqualifies me from being a watch enthusiast or being able to share what I'm wearing at the moment, well I'm sorry for that.

My previous comments as to "what's considered affordable" still stands. To some $200 for a watch is just "never affordable", to others $200,000 IS affordable because they're in a financial position to . . . "afford" a $200k watch. So again, what's affordable is all relative to each person. To me "watch guys" are "watch guys". I don't care what you wear, if you love it and are into it, than that's ALL THAT MATTERS. There's tons of great watches out there that aren't made by any of the big Swiss watch houses. I'm a member of WUS because it's always been like a family to me, of enthusiasts of all types.

So again, if I've offended anyone by me posting in this thread I apologize and I guess I'll go find another thread to post my "never affordable" watches that I happen to "wearing right now" in. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

yankeexpress said:


> He is trying to sell it, has it posted in the sales forum.


Ok...? So by that logic, if I'm selling a watch posted in a sales forum, I can't post it here? C'mon, he's just posting a picture of a watch. Sheesh.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

yankeexpress said:


>


That is one nice watch.....Cheers p |>|>


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

yankeexpress said:


> You posted in f71 which is the Affordables Forum. A 24k watch is never considered "affordable"
> 
> Go post it in an appropriate forum


A few years ago now (maybe 10) on eBay, I bought a 14K Longines for about $250. Prices may have risen somewhat, but some older gold watches (especially those who are expensive to repair) can sometimes go for bargain prices and thus be affordable right? Are there 24K watches, wouldn't that be too soft?


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

No snow = climate improvement


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

If the Watch Ho is wearing it...its affordable.  Actually this is one of my more expensive watches at $170.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Orient USA


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Another diver on white strap..to match what's outside. :-d


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

I've been wearing the hell out of this Mathey-Tissot vintage diver lately.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Tuna goodness.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Had this one almost 22 years now.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## ThePsychoToad (Aug 14, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> Arrived today!! :-!
> 
> View attachment 14807335


What model is that? Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Mockingbird. Not sure how I feel about the nickname but I like the dial.









Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

ThePsychoToad said:


> What model is that? Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Todd Snyder's mid-century......thanks p

https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/sale/watches?sort_by=manual


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aevig Huldra


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)

camchannell said:


> Thank you for that. I've been posting in this thread off and on for over a year. Never knew until today it was an "affordable" watch thread as Tapatalk doesn't show that info. That being said, I've never had anyone take issue with any of the watches I've posted in the past, some of which have been much more expensive than this AP, and some of which have been FAR less expensive. I like this thread because it's such a varied cross section of watches. Everyone's been very open and welcoming to the apparently "never affordable" watches I have posted in the past. I apologize if I've insulted anyone by owning (and yes SELLING) expensive watches. I often wear whatever I happen to have on hand at the moment as I buy/sell/trade timepieces. If this somehow disqualifies me from being a watch enthusiast or being able to share what I'm wearing at the moment, well I'm sorry for that.
> 
> My previous comments as to "what's considered affordable" still stands. To some $200 for a watch is just "never affordable", to others $200,000 IS affordable because they're in a financial position to . . . "afford" a $200k watch. So again, what's affordable is all relative to each person. To me "watch guys" are "watch guys". I don't care what you wear, if you love it and are into it, than that's ALL THAT MATTERS. There's tons of great watches out there that aren't made by any of the big Swiss watch houses. I'm a member of WUS because it's always been like a family to me, of enthusiasts of all types.
> 
> ...


While I didn't take offense to what you said, I did take exception to it.

You seem to equate owning a luxury watch to the simple fact of having the financial resources to do so.

I am 51 years old and a father of four. My oldest son is 18 and is a freshman at the University of Notre Dame. Not exactly a "cheap" school. My oldest daughter turns 16 in March. She's relentlessly shopping for a car which I'll have to pay for, and I'm sure it will be far better than the 1981 Chevrolet Citation I received when I turned 16. Of course, she'll want to go to college as well, I assume. My wallet is hoping it's a state college. She currently attends a private, parochial high school plus her two younger siblings attend a private, parochial grade school.

And here's the thing, financially, I "could" afford the $24,000 watch that you posted here in the "Affordables" subforum. Of course if I bought it, I'd be sleeping in a tent in my backyard because because my wife would be so ticked. At my age I want to retire early, buy an RV and travel the continent.

True story: While I was typing this response -- which I started over an hour ago -- our mailman rang the doorbell. It was for an Amazon order I placed yesterday. And it's for a smartwatch. So in between typing stuff, I've been playing with it. Not only does it tell me the day, date and time, but it tracks my steps, shows me my emails and text messages, shows me who has called, tells me the weather, has a countdown timer, a stopwatch function, and checks my heart rate. All for $52 after my Amazon discount! What does your $24K watch do? Oh, it tells the time. That's it. I get way more bang for the buck.

I have dozens of watches and these are my faves, and I never spent more than than $60.









Everytime I check the time, I always get a smile on my face when it's Snoopy. I wouldn't get that with you AP. Only gulit.

So don't assume those here on the "Affordables" subforum can't afford your ugly watch. We just strive for better.


----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)

guspech750 said:


> Orient USA


I love that baseball band. Would look good on my Snoopy watch. Where did you get it?


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My SKX on rubber....


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

mattbarker007 said:


> I love that baseball band. Would look good on my Snoopy watch. Where did you get it?


I had it made by a fella on Instagram. Denver Strap Co. I did ask him to make mine 4mm thick. He makes all sorts of straps from all kinds of materials. I contacted him through Instagram but he also has an Esty link too. 
I highly recommend you check out his pics on Instagram and contact him.

https://instagram.com/denverstrapco?igshid=12m66d0c1xd75

https://www.etsy.com/shop/DenverStrapCO

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Weekend with Raketa Perpetual. 
Too lazy to set the date/day for the wrist shot.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## VintageWatchGuy (Jul 20, 2019)

A mighty grey mosaic from 1970's! Fits the weather perfectly lol


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Shameless C/P from the daily thread.
Once again ladies and gentlemen I give you the cheapest Eta-powered, sapphire-covered CK


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 14814451


You made me google it :-d


----------



## estschlimm (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Junkers 6970-2 Series G38


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ORIENT Digital Chronograph Light Alarm LVWAA001B0 ...


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

C900 Worldtimer.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Swapped out the 18mm brown strap to a 19mm black. Think it wears much better with it instead of the 18mm that tapered to 16mm.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kukaruz (Sep 22, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## jashotwe1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Seiko SKZ279 Starfish...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

md


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

New vintage JB Champion Strap on a very old rebuilt watch.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Sturmanskie Gagarin 2609-3745130


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

A shot from earlier today, but it's still on my wrist!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Dlt


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Giving some wrist time for my Seiko Sam.👍🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex SR927W

*10:08 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr*


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this H20 Kalmar Destro from a member here, love it!


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Redial but I like it


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

ramrod77 said:


> Redial but I like it


That's seriously cool!


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Obris Morgan









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok 420B05S


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

ramrod77 said:


> Redial but I like it





120Clicks said:


> That's seriously cool!


No doubt...b-)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Squale 1553-020 ....









Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Raketa "Puck /UFO" 
Not sure about the strap though, may try a copperish leather to match the dial....


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Eco-Drive world time, perpetual calendar, sapphire crystal. The only thing it lacks is radio syncing.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Zeppelin 8670-1


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm a sucker for Deep Sea homages. It's probably a good thing for my bank account that Rolex sports watches are pretty much unavailable these days. On the other hand this was a ton less expensive. I bought this one used.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Robert Cavalli. Didn't like the shape until I put it on feels great and love the look.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

When I first bought this I was underwhelmed, felt too small as I was new to the game and had been buying 38-40mm watches. I realise now that smaller suits me better and the more I wear it the more I love this little Seiko.

Hence I've just ordered an Alpha Explorer to replace my Parnis Expedition.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## angeleno310 (Nov 19, 2018)

Love this one. Tudor bb58









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Bazzamate (Jul 17, 2013)

Erroyl









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sinn 556 i b:


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Festina F16985/1


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Swatch Fun scuba.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Citizen Nighthawk









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the Orange Monsters.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

I really do quite like this....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Tsao Baltimore Casual Friday


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sometimes you just need to relax with a leather strap!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Robert Cavalli, nice deep blue.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Alpina by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Borealis Sea Storm V2


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

Hamilton


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## kurtvw4 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

kurtvw4 said:


> View attachment 14830797
> 
> View attachment 14830803


Details on this insert please? Mine is not nearly as good of a match. That looks great!









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## kuhar (Apr 12, 2016)

Tisell No.9015









Poslano z mojega MI 9 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kurtvw4 (Apr 14, 2019)

Dub Rubb said:


> Details on this insert please? Mine is not nearly as good of a match. That looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bezel is from am-diver.com (teal bezel) 
Not sure if the insert is sold separately?


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Swatch Chrono for a relaxing Saturday watching the 6 Nations Rugby.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Impulse buy


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

BN0118-55E landed this morning.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Pontvs Acheron









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Raketa Perpetual for the weekend
Too lazy to set date/day for the snap.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sokka (Sep 1, 2019)

sticky said:


> BN0118-55E landed this morning.
> 
> View attachment 14831891


This looks great! I'm very curious to hear your first impressions. I'm wearing its cousin today.


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Seiko


----------



## Pallas79 (Nov 15, 2018)

Orange date surprise on the first of the month...


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

BalooSD said:


> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That one is wild. Made by mayans living in california from marine bronze? Very interesting look. Nice.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Bertucci beater, an inexpensive strap monster.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kuhar (Apr 12, 2016)

Seiko Baby Ice Monster









Poslano z mojega MI 9 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Swatch Fun Boarder.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Rocking this little Casio today. Well I was this morning, I swapped back to the BN0118 Citizen to finish the day off.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Coondawg07 (Dec 28, 2019)

SNZG on light gray Barton


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT F71


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok 420B06S SE


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fossil WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

PerpetuaL SC-03









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Crxpilot (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi! New member and my first mechanical watch. Seiko 5 SNK355 on a Barton black strap. Black hardware and orange stitching.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Citizen BN0151-09L getting some sun.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Feeding buddies


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

Currently wearing my Omega Seamaster 300m (the James Bond watch) as per normal. I wear this piece about 90% of the time. I have 4-5 others that hardly every get worn.


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

What a difference a simple strap change makes.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Victorinox INOX Pro









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Amphibia 710432. As usual, too lazy to set the date.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Too lazy to switch so again......


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue G Shock


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Might trade this for the black dial


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Might trade this for the black dial


I wouldn't.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 350607


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## stranger_in_the_night (Mar 23, 2019)

Time is inevitable...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Pants


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Junkers 6970-3 Series G38


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The last true diver of Tissot, then the void ..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

the


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Yet another GMT


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I just can't begin to express how perfect this watch is.I imagine it might just show it's heels to a couple of forum darlings head to head...


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

No-Watch CM2-3721


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

After hours work


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay 58:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tone1298 said:


> After hours work


Wow. That's nice


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😄Friday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I just can't begin to express how perfect this watch is.I imagine it might just show it's heels to a couple of forum darlings head to head...


Love the green:-!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I hate cold weather and this white crap that goes along with it.......


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TGIF.. 
lets get some Playin'

Time to Play by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Hard to take a picture with your cellphone in your left hand and the watch on your right!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

A9


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabot03196 (Aug 22, 2019)

I've been alternating between my GA2100-1A1, and my Hamilton Khaki Scuba all week. Today I was doing some wet and intensive field work at a . local brewery, so it was the G-Shock for sure but I wanted to end my Friday with something that just feels nice on my wrist.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Raketa Perpetual


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Braun









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sinn 556 i b:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

While learning a difficult bass cover...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Still with the PerpetuaL SC-03!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Still with the PerpetuaL SC-03!
> 
> View attachment 14851743
> 
> ...


That's quite beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

.....


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Waterbury Chrono today ...

hope you like it..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

..


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

My Seiko 5 compressor mod on StrapHabit elastic strap!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Far too pretty for me to hack up trying to to do a FFF mod.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Dodgy phone camera night shot. Gets the mood!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

BB 58:


----------



## kuhar (Apr 12, 2016)

Bukova SeaKing









Poslano z mojega MI 9 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Socal rain









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tloupe (May 10, 2019)

Ultra affordable









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Not feeling well today, staying home with the Scurfa D1-500 silver on bracelet


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 350617


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the XLs


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Tissot T-Touch Titanium









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

This solar Tuna is what I'm wearing right now and plan to wear for most of this rainy week in NYC. (Pic not taken today -- I do set the date! ;-))


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Junkers 6970-5 Series G38


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Smiths Everest









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## RYAND585 (Feb 9, 2020)

Invicta diver watch. Lots of people mistake it for a Breightling at first glance. I just like it cause it keeps great time and I love the blue bezel









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Pagani Design quartz









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😃😊Tuesday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..


----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)

Derkdiggler said:


> ..


That's a good looking watch. How old is it?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

My India Special field-dress watch. 
Yes it's an HMT.. but the de-dial looks great.
I know it performs as a field watch because my 8 year old wore this to swimming lessons.
AND IT SURVIVED! (Sure I took it out of the case and put it on the warm radiator for a day...)
but IT SURVIVED a thorough dunking!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

mattbarker007 said:


> That's a good looking watch. How old is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks! One of my favorite Casios. I have had it a couple of years. I ended up painting the hands and adding a vintage lume to the hands and markers. The watch comes with solid links and end links.... It a fun little watch. Casio EF_503


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)

Derkdiggler said:


> Thanks! One of my favorite Casios. I have had it a couple of years. I ended up painting the hands and adding a vintage lume to the hands and markers. The watch comes with solid links and end links.... It a fun little watch. Casio EF_503


I have a few Casio chronographs, but that's fantastic!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Bulova 96B252


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jordan05 (Jan 11, 2020)

Baltic Aquascaphe. Black and cream dial.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

wr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

I like the sparkly face, but this jubilee was very hard to size with a weird (non Seiko like) pin and collar system where the tiny collar is embedded in one of the tiny center jubilee links and the straight pin gets pounded through the links and the collar. Next time I'll probably bring this to a watchmaker. It took me days. I got some help from WatchUSeek and the Deep Blue group on Facebook on technique. Couldn't find a video. Anyway, it's a pretty big watch with a strange lume style where the bezel and hands glow all night while the applied indices fade quickly.


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

GD350...

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

.....


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Bambino takes some beating and this gold one is amongst the best


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Glycine Airman DC-4 'Purist' GL0072


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I wanted to try the 12-hour bezel on a watch, and I thought this would be a good time to use my Amazon gift cards...just arrived.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Just trying the Duro on a couple of NATO's









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Lorier Neptune today.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Old yeller.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

My first Scurfa. Got it off eBay 2nd hand from an English gentleman. Might be one of you guys.


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Viseguy said:


> This solar Tuna is what I'm wearing right now and plan to wear for most of this rainy week in NYC. (Pic not taken today -- I do set the date! ;-))


Switched over to the Phoibos today. (But it's still a Seiko movement. ;-) )


----------



## Nightwolf2369 (Feb 11, 2020)

Jack Mason Racing Chronograph


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Zeppelin 8670-2


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Commando


----------



## Mosho (Nov 26, 2018)

Little chocolate gem


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

My trusty Sith Lord G-Shock GW-B5600AR-1....









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

She arrived and I love it. Seiko Type II Quartz from 1977.












Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same.....


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Omega Seamaster Automatic (c. 1974)


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

DeepBlue Juggernaut IV









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Fatboi_ET said:


> View attachment 14865825


Hey cool strap!


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hamtun Kraken H2


----------



## Marine73 (Jun 29, 2018)

New Seamaster.


----------



## Marine73 (Jun 29, 2018)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Still with the PerpetuaL SC-03!
> 
> View attachment 14851743
> 
> ...


Nice watch!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-106B


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

36mm Rose Gold


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Raven Endeavour in Celadon for the morning!✌🏻


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Seiko SLA021 fresh from the mail, this afternoon!&#55358;&#56600;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DW-291H


----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)

Trusty Orient . It doesnt see much wrist time anymore , and then I wear it and wonder why the hell it doesnt because it really is a great little watch for the money. I love the full lume dial,and it always makes me wonder why I dont have any others


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Festina F16983/1


----------



## Coondawg07 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Wearing an old friend at work today.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

.....


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Bambino.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

D1Milano









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Dracula


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC03942.jpg


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just got back from her long walk.


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

With some advice from Richard Perrett in England (he is a watchmaker who has a YouTube channel), I managed to buy a replacement bracelet for the Loreo, sand down the end links some (I think it was made for the Rolex sub) and fit it to the Loreo. Hopefully it will stay connected! It's a bit makeshift, but so good so far. Note you can see that the end links are not quite tall enough to match up perfectly.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Aragon Dive Master Evo









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*DOXA 1500T*errific! (New Arrival!)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My youngest sure knows what book to buy for her old man's birthday. Plus it makes a fine watch rest too.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this yellow D1-500 and how it looks on canvas. My favorite scurfa so far, of the many I've had.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Chronomat









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Prometheus Zenobia









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok 2415-550930


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Boldr Venture automatic on a HELM Khaki canvas strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Probably going to sell this......


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko Turtle The Blue Lagoon


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Marine73 (Jun 29, 2018)

Omega


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Astor&Banks Sea Ranger on the C&B Syrah Chevron strap


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## onyourwrist (Feb 13, 2020)

Yes, my girl comes to work with me









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

Chinese Akribos handwound...


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Paul Rich









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Zeppelin 7686-2


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not got many watches from the US of A but this is one of them.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## JPArun (Sep 8, 2019)

Orient ***









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Surfs Up!!


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Well I was wearing it 5 mins ago.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Dom... Yes, I like the cheapies too!









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Fresh arrival


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SupraManZ (Feb 2, 2014)

MWW Iconik 4.


----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

Tool watch - affordable - high quality - very good accuracy - enduring









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

6138-7000 from 1972









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Guess ...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Familyman310 (Dec 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The World in my wrist
Xeric by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Wearing my Casio GW6900 MultiBand 6.
No pics. If you don't know the GW6900 you are on the wrong forum!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

arogle1stus said:


> Wearing my Casio GW6900 MultiBand 6.
> No pics. If you don't know the GW6900 you are on the wrong forum!!!!
> 
> X Traindriver Art


No sir.. F71 Rules are forever more present.... *Pics or didn't happen*....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The postie dropped this brown dialled beauty off for me today.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Roue HDS One ... I had low expectations but the honeymoon has been great so far.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

This watch has a sad little story that isn't over yet. Purchased on eBay, running at +3.5minutes/day. Sent back to seller, package landed in Chinese customs for 2 months before being returned without any listed reason. This time I opened it, unwrapped it, removed the back, did some research, and tried regulating myself. Jury is still out because the DG2813 inside is not in the best of shape. It's at least better though, so the back is back on and it's on my wrist. We'll see what the accuracy result is. Can't be worse. Also the bezel action isn't great and the crown action is a bit rocky too.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Silver Surveyor on perlon


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

RW









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko SPC131P1


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

STO II for the day

This is the 5th Seiko Turtle I've owned. Every time I re-buy one, I ask myself why I sold it in the first place.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

S100


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

The strap is stiff an uncomfortable, but the combination makes me smile.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> STO II for the day
> 
> This is the 5th Seiko Turtle I've owned. Every time I re-buy one, I ask myself why I sold it in the first place.
> 
> ...


Need me to bash it?


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Guanqin









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Festina F16275/5


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

......


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

If I was smart I'd sell everything else and just wear this all the time.

 "If" I was smart.....


----------



## MrBacchus (Apr 17, 2015)

This Glycine gl0185


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Combat Sub today. Heckuva value. Thanks, Costco!


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

DaveD said:


> Silver Surveyor on perlon
> 
> View attachment 14885559


Beauty!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Trintec NAV03 Gyro... and a cat.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

My red adrenalin G-Shock GW-B5600AR-1









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical, white dial version.


----------



## kuhar (Apr 12, 2016)

Bukova Type A-15









Poslano z mojega MI 9 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's big even by my standards but true to all Seikos on rubber the tab is lurking in the background.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Blue SKX-MM mod with polished case.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hamtun Kraken H2 Yellow Dial
This is my first yellow dial watch, and I was worried that it might call for too much attention. However, after wearing it to work for several days, nobody seemed to notice it. No even my kids, who usually noticed my new watches, made any comment about it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

GA-2100









Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## mattc.az (Aug 7, 2018)

Orient Vega grey dial
Barton Khaki Canvas band








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Pneuma said:


> Hamtun Kraken H2 Yellow Dial
> This is my first yellow dial watch, and I was worried that it might call for too much attention. However, after wearing it to work for several days, nobody seemed to notice it. No even my kids, who usually noticed my new watches, made any comment about it.
> View attachment 14893349


Cool watcht. Great color!

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

New to me Breitling Jupiter Pilot









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Tikuna









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

SRPD09 on Bonetto Cinturini.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aevig Huldra Orange


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Bluebirds are flying in Solitude! Channeling Warren....


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I need to source a new bezel/insert for this one. I enjoy the watch now that it's on the GL831, but that crack is such a distraction.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Nice finish


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Nice finish to a great day
View attachment 14897615


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Gardinionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok 2415 550934


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

GSAR


----------



## Pyjam (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14898571


Great shot - steaming coffee!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not sure what I like most about it, the white dial, that it's a GMT or the fact that it's a diver.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Hadda try the Dragon Seiko n Coffee.

I say the green goes with the purple shirt...


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Love it


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

2005 All Dial


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Zeppelin 7686-1


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

BB 58:


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)

sticky said:


> Not sure what I like most about it, the white dial, that it's a GMT or the fact that it's a diver.
> 
> View attachment 14899389


White GMT diver with a splash of color? Yes please! Outstanding.


----------



## ibrar (Feb 3, 2017)

SARX069 
Arrived today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Glycine 'Combat 6' Vintage GL0123


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hamtun Kraken H2


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Deep Blue Ceramic Coke.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

PADI


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Ultimate Stealth GW-5510-1BJF












Have a Great Day All!!


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 030936


----------



## Mjsusc (Jan 29, 2020)

.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeno Army Diver today. Yes, I know the date's incorrect!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Divers 65:


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another Trident.


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

Modded Timex 3GMT.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love this watch!


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

My G-Shock GX-56









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Love this watch!


Get to da choppa

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Certina DS-2









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Sorry... Not sure why the first pic transfered so lousy

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko SPC133P1


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

Citizen Grand Tour Signature


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

This here Citizen NY0040-41e


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Samurai.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Air Blue









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Svalbard Einzeiger CG11


----------



## mattc.az (Aug 7, 2018)

Geckota E-01 just arrived today.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Loreo, not the original bracelet.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

fr4


----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)

Red Friday.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Helson SD showing its bezel battle scar.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Just threw the NATO on. Now my favorite combo in my collection!


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Portus Cale









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Emgamo (Feb 2, 2020)

Aeromeister craftman x31 (Super rare)
This watch is just made in 500pcs with number engraved in Rachel watch.

Quality from Netherlands


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Helson Sharkdiver









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Divers 65 40mm today:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Skin Diver styled On Canvas


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Two for today...Anobody else? Ever?









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm a fan......


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my Formex Essence dégradé this morning


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Friday night in front of the fire.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Nice one :-!.....tried to buy one on sale but were out of stk......cheers p :-(*
*Bought this instead......:-d*









*From 1967.....*


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> *Nice one :-!.....tried to buy one on sale but were out of stk......cheers p :-(*
> *Bought this instead......:-d*
> 
> View attachment 14914043
> ...











i have one of those! yours in black is gorgeous. and i know you have the same model timex silver dialed...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> i have one of those! yours in black is gorgeous. and i know you have the same model timex silver dialed...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one great Accutron!! What yr? And yes,,my silver dial is in my rotation....Cheers p |>


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> That is one great Accutron!! What yr? And yes,,my silver dial is in my rotation....Cheers p |>


i believe it's from 1969 or 1970. a retirement watch, with an inscription on the back from 1970.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

RedStar Seagull ST1931


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

I really like the Blue Meteor. Same watch as my blue sandstone though for some reason the lume on the indices is stronger on this one.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SARB017


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## booboobear (Oct 17, 2006)

New to me Prometheus Eagle Ray Prototype.


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

My Seagull 1963 reissue 42 mm sapphire crystal with nato strap


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 030934


----------



## Jash (Nov 12, 2009)

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

Eco-Drive Titanium Blue Dial.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)

ETA2892.A2


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX 009:


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Today wearing my Rado Golden Horse 42mm with waterproof, grey, geckota strap.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

MVMT Odyssey









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Glyvicta with a nice cerakote:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

BI5051


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0040:


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

This is one of my latest Refurbished Pulsars, I got two for £55, cleaned, new batteries and away we go 

Used some leather conditioner on the strap, No Problemo

Regards,
Jim


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tut


----------



## Holdenitdown (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Time for my ZRC North Adventure on super Tuesday!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)

Vintage Omega


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Guanqin GJ16103


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Divers 65, 40mm, blue dial:


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

No date? No problems! My Casio digital watches were all showing wrong date these days!


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Punches well above it’s $300 price. Hamtun Kraken.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

wede


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sourced this in the US of A and even Royal Mail couldn't manage to lose it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Tisell Marine Diver.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Doc_Jude_3 (Feb 12, 2020)

New to the forum!
Here is my most current "mod" build, just finished it today.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

The little classic Moon Seiko... in the sun


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

SNKL45 on grey nato


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

My "Sith Lord" GW-B5600AR-1









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

Brooklyn Watch Co . Slim dress watch, quartz .


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Waterbury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

ZX


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

New Zodiac









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love the watch, hate the movement.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Brass Armida A8.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Yesterday AVI-8









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Today Cadisen









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this Vintage SkinDiver, small seconds


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Wearing one of my favorites today. The Lorier Falcon. The gilt hands and the green waffle dial are such a great combo. And love the big plexi and all it's distortion.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

thr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Svalbard Regulator AF12


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sinn 556 I b:


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

My hand brace is off during the day, so first day with a watch on my left arm again. I'm boardgaming today so I put my crazy watch on. We'll see if I can actually tell the time.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

Brooklyn , GMT / Date / World Time


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Casio


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Skyhawk today









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Trouble with uploading pic


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Tudor today


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Alpha for this Friday evening









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Grey-on-grey today
Still love how this (cheap-back-in-the-day) watch has such a cool dial.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Skin Diver On Perlon


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

White Squale GMT.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm enjoying this watch way more than I thought I would.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

No forcing of a patina here, 2 weeks into its life, but its changed visibly since day one.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Khuraburi









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ray II (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Jash (Nov 12, 2009)

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg Bronze CH6


----------



## quxinot (Mar 16, 2010)

Built a SKX yesterday.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

It's the Seiko today


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

New Hammy


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Guzmannosaurus said:


> New Hammy


 very nice. Dig the white strap too.


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

View attachment IMG_1050.JPG


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

The mini(not mini) turtle is fantastic!
View attachment 2020_0308_14383300-01.jpeg


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

*This old one tonite......Cheers p*


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)

Fossilized chrono...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical:


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 650541


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Casio Edifice EFV-100D









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Combat 6 Classic today









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Msweat000 (Nov 10, 2015)

BalooSD said:


> View attachment 14918413
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


HEELLLLLO! Nice piece and great strap selection!


----------



## Msweat000 (Nov 10, 2015)

Save the Ocean


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

I am wearing my mint dial today....my granddaughter had a hard time deciding...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I've always thought how nice this Expedition was for its cost.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC04090.jpg


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Shanghai Kontiki!


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Pagani Daytona homage









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Alpha Explorer 36mm









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## IBalogh (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Glycine Airman DC-4 Purist GL0072


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

Escapement Time Flieger Chronograph









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Junkers 6486-1


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Slava Quartz made in USSR


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Citizen Perpetual Chrono today









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

San Martin
View attachment IMG_1006.jpg


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Vostok Turbina ...

hope you like it ...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
...


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy 🙂your Tuesday👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Ball Fireman NightBreaker (build to order tritium)


----------



## RLS47 (Feb 25, 2019)

SERICA


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Amfibiya 960761


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

MM300 Homage









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Almost got a bracelet for this as they came highly recommended. Glad I didn't in the end because the rubber it came on is really nice.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Karlskrona Midnattssol









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

Jack Mason
View attachment IMG_1050.JPG


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

NTH Tikuna sucking up some UV with a very rare appearance of the Sun.....









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Stuhrling Daytona homage yesterday









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Parnis Daytona homage today









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Wearing today my moded SKX007


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

I enjoy wearing my SKX007


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Shturmanskie Kosmos 6S21-4765392


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

promaster tough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Feeling vintage


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Feeling vintage

View attachment 14944513


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

FieldWalker


----------



## adk225 (Feb 29, 2020)

My trusty Accutron, possibly the best $250 I ever spent


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

NTH Odin









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

View attachment IMG_1008.jpg


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Tsao Baltimore Torsk-Diver









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hamtun Kraken H2


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Svalbard Meridian AA25


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Wearing my Zodiac Olympos


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Deleted duplicate post


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The thick Laco strap and my skinny wrist just weren't meant to be.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza sealander









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Finally I have a nice red-dialed watch.. More gorgeous than it lets on....


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 650539


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Friday the 13th for sure....look out


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Direnzo DRZ-02









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Damasko on bracelet


----------



## CMHonan (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

I thought it was St. Patrick's Day.








Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Zelos Mako V2 in bronze with meteorite dial.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Definitely has become the watch I want to wear on weekends. No problem distancing ourselves today with this constant rain.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Space rock dial today


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Theflyingclocksman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you send me one of those? Lol.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henley (Mar 1, 2020)

love my Maratac


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Szanto









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Breaking out some of the for sale boxes for some wrist time as I put around the house

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Gary81 (Feb 8, 2020)

Little bit in love with my Pagani Design sub on a Sniper Bay bond nato.. wasn't sure about changing from the pretty decent stainless steel strap, but glad I did, and over the moon with this now!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

DB Master 1000.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Just picked up this Seiko Presmatic..from an auction I didn't expect to win. 
A good win...I think..!
Kinda like it.
Came with the leather strap but I'd like to find its bracelet for that genre...
Any suggestions..?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Gukkie (Oct 4, 2019)

The Frostbite!


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## mslucasrochester (Apr 14, 2010)

burtinge said:


> Mondia Top Second. Just arrived.


Nice band. Mine came on leather.

Looking for stainless band. Hard to find.

-Mark

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Today wearing my fully restored and beloved Bulova Accutron Spaceview Oval UFO conversion

View attachment 14954065


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A good day in the woods...


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 650546


----------



## kip595 (Jul 11, 2019)

Actually my Seiko 7006 from '71, bought from a fellow WUS member.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

From yesterday but still wearing it today...

Straton Watch Co Bullhead


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

arquitron said:


> Today wearing my fully restored and beloved Bulova Accutron Spaceview Oval UFO conversion
> 
> View attachment 14954065
> View attachment 14954069


That is killer!

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mechanic1908 (Feb 5, 2013)

Wearing my " coronavirus free" Invicta today. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

A wee Alba today. I don't recall ever seeing another solar watch with a sunburst dial.

I've got it wedged on a 20mm strap because it's become harder to find XL 18mm mil straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sinn 556 i b:


----------



## onyourwrist (Feb 13, 2020)

The black face for another Monday









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Working remotely along with most of the paranoid planet, so staying with quartz as I won't be moving around a lot.


----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

Scurfa









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Junkers 6486-2


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Happy Saint Patrick's Day:


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Boldr Odyssey









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight Risk (Mar 26, 2015)

Pulsar PF3293.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

OVM looking as sharp as always.


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Ball Master Engineer II Aviator Dual Time


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 2 of the Marshall Law workweek.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

sticky said:


> OVM looking as sharp as always.
> 
> View attachment 14957171


Always love seeing this watch. You are correct, it is sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Helson today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I decided on an Orient calendar watch today, since my day will be spent in court rescheduling hearings.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

1st Gen Yobokies Snow Monster


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Hexa K500 diver









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)

sorry all you Invicta haters, but it goes with the jersey!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

_GRB100-1A3_


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

_GRB100-1A3_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2019)

Skx009









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Amfibiya 960762


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Raketa 24H submarine radio room


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Bulova Accutron Spaceview SS Chapter Ring 1968


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Moded SKX









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Got my Dad's watch from his B-52 navigation days. 1968 classic Accutron.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

carbon_dragon said:


> Got my Dad's watch from his B-52 navigation days. 1968 classic Accutron.
> View attachment 14959521


Great vintage Accutron!! Your dad had great taste!! ....cheers p |>|>


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> Great vintage Accutron!! Your dad had great taste!! ....cheers p |>|>


Well, my Mom gave it to him (inscribed and everything) because he needed a really accurate watch. So she picked it really. Neither of them had money either, so it's a gold filled case that has seen a lot of abuse. It was expensive to find a watchmaker who was willing to get it assembled and working again but I'm glad I did. It's like having my dad with me.


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## levkov (Jan 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

CWard Trident









Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

GA--800-1A


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Shturmanskie Kosmos 6S21-4765393


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Divers 65.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

DaveG46 said:


>


What's the deets on this?

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Squale Root Beer.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this OWC Milsub, love it!


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> What's the deets on this?
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


Came from the Corgeut store on aliexpress would link it but don't seem to be listed anymore


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

DaveG46 said:


> Came from the Corgeut store on aliexpress would link it but don't seem to be listed anymore


Ceramic bezel? I'll be on the hunt now. Thanks!

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Ceramic bezel? I'll be on the hunt now. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


Not sure if am honest... I did just see this one #Aliexpress ￡64.80 32%OFF | 2020 Leisure Watch Automatic Mechanical Chain 42.5mm Night Light Pointer Movement Solid Stainless Steel Case Date Display Men's
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0jHwd think there is blue as well... not somewhere I've bought from though


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Yesterday Hexa Q500









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Today Pagani Design









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

MM300


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Vostok Panerai 170 ...

Hope you like it.

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

...


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just when I begin to think that there aren't many G's left that I want another one shows up.


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Spring Seiko









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy first day of Spring😊👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Flight Risk (Mar 26, 2015)

Got a new Barton Elite Silicone strap for my Pulsar.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Submariner Loves...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

armitron adventure solar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dive watch









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konkur (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Had great time with my wife last week in trip to Cayo Santa Maria even with the stress of COVID... We saw a lot of fishes, water and beach was more than beautiful! We are in Quarantine so I had time to prepare couple pictures for you guys...


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman II, MOP dial


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

T500


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

HaPpY SaTuRdAy


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Acheron









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Traser P59 Aurora GMT... my weekend companion today


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Seiko SARB033 on Watchgecko Geckota Jubilee or Warrington.
Had to work on the endlinks to make them fit pretty well.
Oh and a domed sapphire crystal.
Looks much better IMO.


----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)

I've still not decided about re-lume for the minute hand, and there's still that issue with the crown, but my father's hardly-ever-worn Airman is functional once again. His brother bought it new, didn't wear it, and gave it to him. I found it in a bin full of disused and nonfunctional watches when Dad died. I do so love this watch!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cut grass for the first time this year, and other yardwork. Going to be a lot of home projects until life gets back to normal, if it ever does.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

work in progress but handsome all the same.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Hamilton X-Copter powered by a Valjoux 7750


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Silver Sky


----------



## JRF1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Practicing “social distancing” having happy hour with the fam at a safe distance on the porch...


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Silver Sky


I'm really digging how that date window is lumed. I've never seen that before, but I hope I see more of it. That looks really cool. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## coujer (Oct 28, 2019)

Hamilton  Khaki









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Coke Ceramica GMT. Be safe and clean everyone.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Dan Henry 1963









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

marathonna said:


> Vostok Panerai 170 ...
> 
> Hope you like it.
> 
> ...


Damn, that's a good looking watch!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Ocean 1 Premium Blue.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Oris Titanium Diver









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

chronographs. useless. so i used it to time the couscous, which didn't need a timer. #dinnerathome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coujer (Oct 28, 2019)

Hamilton Khaki









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Longines 60th Anniversary Heritage Flagship:


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Since yesterday, all business are closed in Quebec until April 13th. Except grocery store, pharmacy and gas station, that crazy, it will be a very bad time for the economy. Beating the day with a Russian to bring a bit of color&#8230;


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Portus Cale









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Dredging the depths of my collection for today's watch. This may be my official "plague watch."










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

Project watch from a couple of years ago....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Horloscaphe NC001 Fluide ...

Sorry about the dusty crystal & strap (I would normally _never_ post a picture of a dirty watch ... I'm not a barbarian) but you can see the tiny drop of air inside the fluid-filled case in this particular picture. I've owned the Fluide model for a few weeks now and it's only the second time I've spotted it. I suppose it prefers privacy behind the dial ...


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

OceanX Sharkmaster









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Went with the Dryden today










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

PMT56


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Still with my new Squale Coke Ceramica GMT. Be safe all.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H20 Kalmar I Destro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mslucasrochester (Apr 14, 2010)

Khaki King, just recieved, beautiful as advertised.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

9400 Rangeman.


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mslucasrochester (Apr 14, 2010)

milgauss1349 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a lot of watch... Beautiful, never seen this brand.

Where did you pick it up?

-Mark

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Nixon The Don II. One of my weekday beaters...


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Alpha on suede









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Allied LT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

MVMT Chrono









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCDesign (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Trying to spread the wrist love around to some other watches, been wearing the same 2 for a while. Today is the Marloe Chromoscope.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

H20 Tiburon on a military green Nick Mankey strap (super comfortable strap by the way)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

......some serious bling....that's what I am wearing right now.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Getting some rays









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Grey and chilly









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

EMG Horizon









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Vostok

I haven't worn it a year or so. Strapped it on this afternoon.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

marcoscova said:


> EMG Horizon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool combo with that red strap!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Tissot T-Touch Expert Solar II









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Bulova Hack auto









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstfduz (Jun 3, 2018)

horseman fighter









SM-J701F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Patiently waiting for the baseball season.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dreadnought Voyager


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

My Timex GGS1 says: Happy Friday!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Supercharged SKX (drilled lugs, sapphire crystal, 6R15/NH15 movt, Kanji day wheel, aluminium chapter ring, Yobokies dial&hands, Artifice Horoworks crown)









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

8020 BA.


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow... that looks like a cockpit....


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Rosarito (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## elchuckee77 (Mar 26, 2020)

What straps is that in your timex?


----------



## elchuckee77 (Mar 26, 2020)

Heading out for coffee nothing else to do.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Vintage Golana, 62MAS Style.


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Day 2 with the Solar Expert II on this rainy Friday afternoon.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## casper461 (Oct 14, 2018)

Still nothing


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Well it is a two watch Friday over here. My new Boctok Amphibia 170549 just arrived!


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

1957 Omega "spiderlegs"

This watch was recently serviced. I inherited it from my grandfather 30 years ago.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Today's companion as I venture out into the wasteland to get supplies.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow...that's a lot of people viewing the F71 What Are You Wearing...Right Now!! thread...


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Aragon Sport Machine









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

enjoying the tropical sun while on lockdown Saturday








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Longines 1957 Heritage Flagship again today:


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Amphion Vintage Gilt version 2.0 with 6H date


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Mudmaster









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..."Zala ka do, n bippity bop-ee dee....BOOOM!"*








*Hey, 
Gary D...in the U.S.A.*


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Isobrite Eclipse 'Destro'


----------



## mslucasrochester (Apr 14, 2010)

New favorite, seeing with fresh eyes. Thought may not be 100% correct, but is 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

It's G-Shock Saturday.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## LuxAurumque (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with this vintage Diver but on Perlon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

DMCBanshee said:


> Had great time with my wife last week in trip to Cayo Santa Maria even with the stress of COVID... We saw a lot of fishes, water and beach was more than beautiful! We are in Quarantine so I had time to prepare couple pictures for you guys...


Blurry dial in pics, crystal clear focus on women in bikinis. Seems about right for WuS.

Jealous of your vacation. My last was at Disney world with the wife and kids.


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

Sterile dial Ticino Flieger A-dial.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Helson Sharkdiver Brass









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

NTH Tikuna on red rubber.......









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

OWC Milsub


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

You know how there are some watches that as soon as you see them it's love a first sight? Well this was one of those.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

mslucasrochester said:


> That's a lot of watch... Beautiful, never seen this brand.
> 
> Where did you pick it up?
> 
> ...


Hey Mark,

Neminus, based out of Singapore; a tiny operation that does small production runs; the master diver was their second watch. Usually there's a few of their first run on eBay but not right now.

They have their website up and running and actually have a single example for sale on their Facebook store for $559 right now I noticed. If you have any questions about it just PM me.

https://www.neminuslab.com/

Cheers
J

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clousseau (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Enjoying being outside doing yardwork for the 2nd day. Makes life feel normal.....


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Spa day with the wife and daughters









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mslucasrochester (Apr 14, 2010)

I try, to give others due but - she demands a wrist!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mslucasrochester (Apr 14, 2010)

milgauss1349 said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Neminus, based out of Singapore; a tiny operation that does small production runs; the master diver was their second watch. Usually there's a few of their first run on eBay but not right now.
> 
> ...


Nice, I looked them up... Very nice. I have smaller wrists, wish they had a smaller form factor, either way, enjoy it!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight Risk (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't know much about this watch but I've been wearing it all day today. It was given to me by my employer in 2015 for 25 years of service. It has no brand name anywhere on the watch but the back says it has a sapphire crystal and the owner's manual was printed by "Time Service International".

It's not really my style but it's a very nice quartz watch. I'm a little more grateful to my employer lately because I'm still working as an "essential" employee so I thought I would give this watch some love.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

My beater watch for doing outside work. Had to prune some apple trees in my orchard today, so my tough Casio Twin Sensor gets the nod!


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

My beater watch for doing outside work. Had to prune some apple trees in my orchard today, so my tough Casio Twin Sensor gets the nod!

View attachment 14991241


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Vintage Omega in quarantine










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Another lonely day in the office as an "essential" government employee (as if there's such a thing). But I have my li'l Alba to keep me company.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

GW-7900NV









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

This one has been getting a ton of wrist time since it arrived.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

CitiZen World AT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

Razor azure











Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Alpha "Explorer I"


----------



## Sokka (Sep 1, 2019)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm also sporting my Dan Henry (1964) today. I don't wear it often, but I got a new strap for it and quite like it.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

1928 sterling silver swiss made Ingersoll is what I shall wear today. It hasn't been out for a while so I'll give it a run


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Sexy One by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Sinn 104









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Unimatic U3 on strapcode/miltat bracelet.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I might end up putting my 007 on a different Nato as I don't seem able to get on well with this one.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Slapped on the Edifice for some sunbathing


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimBianchi (Sep 18, 2019)

This just came today.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ticino


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly arrived, the new Mini Megalodon, Benarus Mako


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

This earlier:








This later:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Parnis GMT 'Batman' on blue Nato.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mstfduz (Jun 3, 2018)

Today vintage railmaster homage Vialux









SM-J701F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Benarus Mako


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

On hand









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Allied LT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Longines LE.


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Wearing a newly purchased Time Factors remake of the Smiths W10, the Simths PRS 29a. What a great watch for the money! Can't take it off!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another "dinner plate and wrist shot".


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

1961 early Cellini


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

volgofmr said:


> View attachment 14998281


Great combo!


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Tsao Baltimore Torsk-Diver









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Bliger GMT from AliExpress. Of all in my collection, this is one of my favourites! Stay safe. 









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM 1.0 On Leather


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Everyday seems like Groundhog Day, so staying with the same.


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

modded Piranha on Hexa


----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)

Trying it on a camo rubber strap.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Surf board









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Sinn 104 getting some fresh air.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

PRG 270.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Tevise 'Perlative Ceronometer'. Its officially certified, don't you know!

Hahaha.

Good weekend all. 









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Tressa LUX 99 Crystal


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Rubber Day...

















I'll wear the Vintage Skin Diver


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Minty fresh Squale.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios seaforth, this dial is so crisp









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Japanses classic for today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry to say I'm enjoying being outside doing yardwork.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Time no longer has meaning - why bother with a full set of hands?

I was just a bit late for a 10:08 shot, but pretty close.

My feline, The Federation High Commissioner, still doesn't appreciate my watches, but I believe he'll come around.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Sunday morning bird spotting rocking the digital Casio


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Sub Mod


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Roue watch


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Out for a ride in the sun









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Dressing up for Sunday, oh yes, even now.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

The duro been getting alot of wrist time lately🤙


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

cmbezln said:


> very nice looks great


Here we go again,

Just when I thought you had changed.

Copy and paste to 100.

Go...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

cmbezln said:


> very nice looks great


Here we go again,

Just when I thought you had changed.

Copy and paste to 100.

Go....



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Never thought I would love a simple digital watch as much as I love this one


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


That's nice! This really caught my eye. I may have to buy one of these. Tell me more about it.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The Thomas J said:


> That's nice! This really caught my eye. I may have to buy one of these. Tell me more about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Thanks and it's the SNJ025. There's an entire thread on this.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It was a wonderful orange dial while the brand lasted.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New arrival!


















Thanking everyone that is there for us & all who "Help!"








Stay safe & healthy everyone,
Gary*


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

My G Shock


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Citizen today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Mini Ice Monster









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Object704 (Dec 30, 2019)

Being cooped up for two weeks inside the house, found it at the bay. It's not fancy, but nice.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Seiko dive watch....


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Another garage workout


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## foxzone (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

A humble work, but mine own.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## acejacksingh (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Junior_051 (Apr 7, 2020)

.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Tissot Solar Expert II has been getting a bunch of wrist time. Today we're in the sun recharging our batteries.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Zelos Mako V1 bronze on an old Hirsh Liberty leather strap. This was my second Zelos, and my dedicated yardwork watch.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Black Gen 3 Monster wins choice for the day!


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

wednesday is nigh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX011J


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The alignment might leave a bit to be desired but we make a matching pair in that department.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Karlskrona Midnattssol









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

Casio Marlin MDV-300


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Odin


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Hope every one is rocking their favorite watch and staying safe!


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible on a nato









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Straton Speciale


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

The city, and this bridge in particular, is empty, yet I still felt weird taking a wrist shot in public:


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

The city, and this bridge in particular, is empty, yet I still felt weird taking a wrist shot in public:

View attachment 15018587


----------



## Junior_051 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## peppeducati (Mar 3, 2018)

My new seiko 5!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennychewy2000 (Jan 6, 2019)

Seiko SAEA005 😉


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Odin still


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Recognize this Tycho? I'm still enjoying it!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxzone (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

This is a ridiculous value proposition @ $180 including Free delivery from Alex.

My PerpetuaL SC-03 with:
Thermally blued chunky hands. 
Enamel dial. 
Sapphire crystal with AR coating. 
Although the Seagull movement is non hacking, it's hand windable and is seated on a metal movement holder. 
Very decent leather strap to boot!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

#2 of the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Seiko premier kinetik









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Casio G-Shock GW-M5610BC-1JF


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bell Diver One.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

White surprise this morning, mids are happy! Beating this snow with OWC Milsub


----------



## andycupra240 (May 24, 2018)

Lazy afternoon with the turtle...have a great Easter everyone.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Probably my first truly affordable, newly acquired one for some time....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosarito (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## BerryTop (Apr 23, 2014)

Another lazy day! I think I'll wear the lum-Tec today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Halios Seaforth on Ginault


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Measuring time in the isolation...


----------



## Sonnyboy51 (Dec 18, 2018)

Working on the boat today.


----------



## Sonnyboy51 (Dec 18, 2018)

Here's the pic (I think.)


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Mitchell Raider, a new micro on Kickstarter. Got talking to the dude making them online and he sold me one early! It's cool - short-lugs on a 41 (or is it 42mm) watch makes it look much smaller. For the money, it's a sweet pilot's watch. I like supporting micros, you know it makes sense!


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Ciga Titanium









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

White Saturday ...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Supercharged SKX









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Unimatic LE. Only made 30 like this

































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aevig Huldra


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Freediver on distressed canvas


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

It's Saturday Samurai time.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## peppeducati (Mar 3, 2018)

My father just passed this Roadster to me last Christmas. It's not my usual style but has certainly grown on me.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flight Risk (Mar 26, 2015)

Ball Rail Roader.


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Making myself a lemon lime and bitters


----------



## foxzone (Jul 22, 2019)

Aussiehoudini said:


> View attachment 15026503
> 
> 
> Making myself a lemon lime and bitters


What watch is it? I like it.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Air Blue today.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mslucasrochester (Apr 14, 2010)

SkipJack - Very impressed. Owned about a week.

Whatever your wearing today, wear it proudly, and Corona free.

-Mark









~Sent from Note21 using Tapatalk Telepathy v.2.1 on AndroidBio~


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter Guys!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Squale 50 Atmos.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Happy Easter Everyone!

Cheers...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Kingsbury Majesty









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New arrival..
Terra Cielo Mare (Model:Mare=Sea)

















*


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Tsao Baltimore Torsk-Diver









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Mariana


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Casio Edifice









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Illuminator Day Date by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Better Picture

Casio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Reno Air Race special.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Better Picture
> 
> Casio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


great looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

This  and a movement shot. I never get over looking at this gorgeous movement.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## paul vandermaas (Nov 10, 2019)

My Casio A168... love it


----------



## mslucasrochester (Apr 14, 2010)

Crisp clean A6, by Airmida - just recieved, and it's been hard to take it off 









~Sent from Note21 using Tapatalk Telepathy v.2.1 on AndroidBio~


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New Arrival..
CORUM BUBBLE DIVER




































*

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Chr Ward C7 Rapide









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The crystal is sapphire coated mineral and there were reports of them cracking but mine seems to be OK.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Citizen Skyhawk Blue Angels

Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Citizen Nighthawk Blue Angels









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oskarduke (Nov 10, 2017)

Today with...









Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Victorinox Maverick









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I got this late last year as an impulse purchase. It certainly has gotten my attention as of late. It's become my primary work watch, as it gets scrubbed after every shift.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Luke Any1? by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## joesym001 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hamilton Pilot


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

heuer









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Geez...nother New Arrival:
Graham Chronofighter RAC Trigger
*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The loss of the running seconds isn't such a big thing with the "breathing" display at 9:00


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

BALL Engineer II Red Label


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Pagani Design Date just homage









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Seiko Monster. Funny, this use to be considered a large watch.









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

End of day as was the beginning with the Marathon JSAR. Looks pretty good after a hard days work.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX011:


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Vostok Amfibia Reef GMT









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

My trusty SKX007









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*H2O..(New Arrival!)

























*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Today I am wearing a 2010 Concord Mariner automatic. Just grabbed this photo at lunch. It's a super thin (9.6mm) diver. Heck my arm hairs stand up taller than the watch! :-d Just got it in the mail last night from a fellow WUS member.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

AVI-8 Hawker Hunter









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

An Invicta Lupah chrono with moon phase in gunmetal.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

A little chrono action for this Friday









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mslucasrochester (Apr 14, 2010)

Just arrived from Italy yesterday... Lemania 5100









~Sent from Note21 using Tapatalk Telepathy v.2.1 on AndroidBio~


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Kraken!









Sendt fra min SM-G960F med Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Egard Poseidon









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My brand new Yema Navygraf. I like it, although it wears thicker than its stated 12mm thickness.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Monta OK on sailcloth


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Ball


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

Guess 3 times... Mid night baby feeding ended, baby and mommy put to sleep, I say good night Gentleman.









Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch44 (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Melon84 (Aug 25, 2018)

.









Wysłane z mojego SM-G965F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO MILITARE
















*


----------



## paul vandermaas (Nov 10, 2019)

Casio A700


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

It's that time of day.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Haven't worn this one in a while. Looks great on a sunny day.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

My all time fav watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX011:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX011:


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

Ridiculously cheap and beautiful little Chinese, didn't quite catch excellent sunburst dial. I have it for quite some time now, decently accurate and only flaw is either low power reserve or stiff rotor, but I don't care either.









Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Golf watch today










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Electric 0W01 Officer Nato on a 6.25"-6.5" wrist


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NEw England by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Anonimo Nautilo 
*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Orange Samurai to start the day and Blue Karlskrona Midnattssol to finish.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Junior_051 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## vince.johnson (Oct 25, 2015)

Dievas Vintage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjohn73 (Dec 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Boschett Cavedweller









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Seiko bottle cap









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Oris TT1 DIVER 47mm
*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

44MM on 6.25"-6.5" wrist. Strap is 23MM wide.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX009:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Duplicate post.


----------



## ElPedro (Mar 13, 2020)

now!

Tag F1 Calibre 16


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

|>|>


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

New watch today for me. I played a bit with the straps to find something better than the stock bracelet, and I think I found something interesting! (until the tropic I ordered for it arrives)


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Enjoying my day off


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Alpha with seagull st1903 chrono movement.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

Really enjoying my Амфибија on these sunny days. Inside shot though 









Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Silver dial Cadisen C1032 on a Maikes Vintage oil wax leather strap, sitting atop my 6.375" wrist.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Terra Cielo Mare:
Crono Sorci Verdi LE


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Yesterday Paul Rich









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SARY057 on strapcode mesh


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Gordak said:


> Really enjoying my Амфибија on these sunny days. Inside shot though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've looking at a couple of websites for some Russian watches to add to my collection; looked at that one for a while and then persuaded myself not to go for it. You're photo has changed my mind!


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

And what a terrible photo that is. Meranom had a run with custom blue or white bezels, made this model really pop out. But amphibias are ridiculously easy to mod anyway.

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

(Chronograph running for image only)


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Just being a bum on a rainy day..


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.. and one from the other day


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Chunk Enough?

















Mott Straps (By Solar G-Shocker)*


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Yesterday...









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Today









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just in from Japan.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seastar









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Jupiter









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Good morning guys, Vertigo Tritone Green









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TCM "Joe Petrali" LE


























*


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

garydusa said:


> *TCM "Joe Petrali" LE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing....just read about him....very interesting....Cheers p |>


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

Dropping car at the mechanic for weekend, not gonna need it because of curfew. Have a good time gentleman...









Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SARY057 on STAIB


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

A true diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Spinnaker Hull









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

F71 Emperor








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX011:


----------



## Icehockeyboy (Oct 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Casio MRW-S300.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Shark Diver 45 Bronze*


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Good morning! 
Seiko Saturday...








Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The under-rated first gen Lorier Neptune. These guys nailed it on their first watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Calvin Klein Infinite /w ETA-2824









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## veblengoodco (Apr 25, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## watchguyfl (Feb 20, 2017)

Loving the bezel on this one









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

G-Shock Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Seems right for a pandemic Saturday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Time to smoke the fish with Benarus Mako


----------



## ChadUGWC (Oct 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Wifemade Breakfest


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Squale 60 Atmos.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

One of my favourites, the Seiko blue Monster.









Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Steinhart Aviation Vintage


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New Arrival! CORUM Bubble Tiger LE 47mm



































...On Mott Straps (Solar G-Shocker)!*


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

CasiOak









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Monta O.K.


----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)

I figured a field watch would be appropriate for running around in the field with my son


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

ChadUGWC said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love to see Fortis watches come up! That's a beaut!


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Hoffman Mechanical Chrono



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX 011:


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Interesting choice of map. I used to live just where the 'S' in Shadwell is.

Lovely watch too.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

Going to work...









Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)

Got the band adjusted and the chrono re-zeroed, so the new eBay Timex joins the rotation.|>


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Seiko Samurai









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Fortis today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Helm Vanuatu









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza sealander









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Takes me back to being a clueless kid.









_EDIT: I guess I need to change the date. _


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

This funky one arrived today.


















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Parnis GMT









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Fixed my clasp


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sinn U1.


----------



## AwatchS (Jun 17, 2019)

Momentum Atlas 38mm on a red perlon. Love the legibility of the dial, plenty of lume too.


----------



## RoyceLjung (Apr 27, 2020)

I am new to this forum but I gotta say HOLY SMOKES how many beautiful affordable that have been posted in this thread, and I have only scrolled back a couple hundred pages. However, far from affordable if I was to purchase all the favorites lol.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MrBacchus (Apr 17, 2015)

Hamilton Air Race 38m


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Cadisen Nomos homage









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Hydroconquest Ceramic 43mm in gray


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

TimeDilation said:


> Hydroconquest Ceramic 43mm in gray
> View attachment 15073545
> 
> View attachment 15073547
> ...


That is a beauty!

Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia....









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Roush (Apr 26, 2020)

Awesome watches guys! Anyone else here rocking their Edox Grand Ocean?! I just got this last night and loving it! More info here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/#/topics/5171469?page=1


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Happy with this.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Victorinox Inox Pro









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

RoyceLjung said:


> I am new to this forum but I gotta say HOLY SMOKES how many beautiful affordable that have been posted in this thread, and I have only scrolled back a couple hundred pages. However, far from affordable if I was to purchase all the favorites lol.


Welcome. Have fun.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Let's go back to 1991.
Citizen Wingman C080 Ana-Digi World Time...

View attachment 15079135


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Let's go back to 1991.
Citizen Wingman C080 Ana-Digi World Time...

View attachment 15079135


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

And here, modelling the strangled wrist look, we have Sticky.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Panzera Aquamarine 45









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Divers 65:


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

JL 7750









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ChadUGWC (Oct 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ftekiner (Apr 26, 2020)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## ArmSel (Jul 20, 2017)

This one! That what quarantine does to people...


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

ArmSel said:


> This one! That what quarantine does to people...
> 
> View attachment 15081691


You've been eating your watch dial? You need to get out more!

Actually; that is a rather interesting looking dial and thank you for posting the picture. However, how did it end up like that (assuming you didn't get hungry and eat it)?


----------



## ArmSel (Jul 20, 2017)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> ****
> However, how did it end up like that (assuming you didn't get hungry and eat it)?


Ha ha ha!  
I did it -> put round indexes with soldering iron, then I cut it, sandpapered it and forced patina on it.  
It looked like this in the beginning:


----------



## paakari007 (May 6, 2018)

Special day needs special watches


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

ORIENT Duke Champagne 43mm


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

Today my Rotary "poor man" Pasadena...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

backarelli said:


> Today my Rotary "poor man" Pasadena...
> 
> View attachment 15082581


Great looking piece and pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

Skyliner


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tdcoursey (Apr 22, 2020)

Damaging DSUB1








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tdcoursey (Apr 22, 2020)

Tdcoursey said:


> Damasko DSUB1
> View attachment 15084033
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

Rabirnie said:


> Great looking piece and pic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ThankS 

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

Continuing my excursion into mechanical watch regulation, for the last 7 checks it run +0.6 seconds a day, which I contribute to sheer luck because it gave me headaches for days, even died on me few times. One for this rainy day.









Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Meteorite dial today.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

CITIZEN Brycen Titanium Chronograph 43mm


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Calvin Klein Eager









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

&#55356;&#57270;At the car wash!&#55356;&#57270;


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Tdcoursey (Apr 22, 2020)

Damasko DA43









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Casio Edifice









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been a bush and tree trimming fool today.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Relaxing on a G-Shock Saturday.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

The other Corvid


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

Steinhart


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

HAMILTON Khaki Aviation Automatic 46mm


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage SkinDiver on modern ISO


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Object704 (Dec 30, 2019)

The strap don't fit well, I need a good recommendation for a decent 18mm strap.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## paakari007 (May 6, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Nothing.



For a couple of days. Been wearing a Tuna on the rubber or whatever it is for a couple of weeks. Really don't think it's suitable for long term wearing unless it's washed say every 2nd day. Switched to my left wrist for a week and that feels suffocated too. Might buy an open ended shark mesh but want something a bit better quality than Geckota or Strapcode.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

@James_ 

I can't wear rubber straps either unless I clean them with household alcohol one or twice a day. No problem with any other material.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The strap loves lint but the head is a beaut.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

STEINHART Ocean One Vintage...


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Instant infatuation.....


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

SKX on Toshi leather:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Lockdown.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Magrette Moana Pacific II









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jashotwe1 (Aug 8, 2013)

One of Cincinnati's finest:


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Bullhead day









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Zodiac Chrono...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia 170









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Titanium 47mm







*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Sinn 104









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Egard V1-Class Aqua









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Afternoon switch to this Geya chronograph. There was a sale a couple of years ago where WUSsers were getting these for under $12! Absolutely ridiculous for the level of quality.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


That strap makes the watch for me. Is it crafter blue?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

tommyblas said:


> That strap makes the watch for me. Is it crafter blue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Yes and I love it. Works great with this watch.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

New NH36 movement and crown!


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Right now, this one










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

oris









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)

Old Faithful today... Snagged at CiscoLive in New Orleans in 2004 so I wouldn't miss my conference sessions. It's been dropped, stepped on a couple times, banged into door jambs and furniture, had stuff set down on top of it, knocked off the desk by the cat, and the date change somehow got out of sync with midnight, but the fool thing just keeps on telling accurate time. Can't beat that with a stick (and I've tried!)


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

LONGINES Conquest Auto in Black 43mm


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

D1 auto.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

-04H









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Rockin this one today🤙


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Deepblue Master 1000 II









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

This watch is older than i am. Late 70s early 80s. Im from 96.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)




----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

JDM Citizen


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Doxa*


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

6 years and going strong










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Traska Freediver - one of the favorites in my collection.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

My latest addition. |>


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

FREDERIQUE CONSTANT 303S6B6 Automatic 43mm


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*DOXA 750T Divingstar
















*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

My beat up Seiko quartz.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Nixon 51-30 Tide









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Yema Superman GMT


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Squale today


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)

Better watch.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Oris Williams Engine Date today.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart Dual Time Premium 
















*


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Ventus Mori blue









Sendt fra min SM-G960F med Tapatalk


----------



## PR0TEUS (Jul 11, 2018)

My modded invicta. Red, White and Blue for VE day 🙂


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)

Seems fitting to wear this on what would have been my dad's 89th birthday. It's the last wristwatch I remember him wearing before he went to just carrying his granddad's pocket watch in a little leather belt holster.  I do need to replace the crystal, as it's cracked over on the 9 o'clock side, and scratched up pretty badly. When I first got the watch it didn't work. A local watch shop wanted to charge me $800 to put it to rights, but when I got it back from having them do the estimate, it ran just fine, and it's been solid for the last several years. Go figure.


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Timex-X. Today's wrist treat...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Halios Puck II.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

HAMILTON Khaki Field Auto 44mm


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Christopher Ward C7 Rapide









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Depth meter today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Bulova Curv









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Monta triumph. Day 3.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

My go to for any occasion!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Back to the Pan-Europ to start the week end.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Tap, talk, and report spammers and trolls to the mods. Life's too short, y'know?


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Raven 42 Vintage


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash.Bez (Jun 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

STEINHART Ocean Two White Mk1


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Gamma "Teal on Rolko"
















*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

Ocean One Vintage


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Neymar I got the other day. Swapped straps for now while I figure out how these mechanical watches work and slowly start to mod it.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

That's about as much color coordinating as I do... and to be totally honest, this happened by random today.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Derkdiggler said:


> That's about as much color coordinating as I do... and to be totally honest, this happened by random today.


Can't get photos to upload today


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Derkdiggler said:


> Can't get photos to upload today


I'm having the same issue today. The Internet is broken.


----------



## aunderscoreham (Jul 23, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Steinhart Ocean One Pink Gold









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monsoonking (Apr 27, 2019)

Nomos Club Campus 38 Night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Diver on leather. But, hmm, I'm seeing for the first time, from this photo, that the hour hand is ahead of the minutes! :-|


----------



## Tdcoursey (Apr 22, 2020)

Damasko DA43 out with my 66 Galaxie project









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Haven't worn this in a while.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)

Roue HDS


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Just chillin with this lovely Casio


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Samurai Blue Lagoon.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Took my 1st Steinhart out for lockdown exercise walk today.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

VICTORINOX Infantry Mechanical 44mm...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Saturday lume shot. Tsao Baltimore Torsk-Diver.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## seagullfan (Feb 7, 2010)

True to the username - wearing my affordable tourbillon right now:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)

Exp ii


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A bit of green today

Edit- sorry didn't know this was in the affordable forum. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Brera


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Is everyone taking pictures with their phone, because wow those are some great shots! I need to ask the kids how to take a better picture haha.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NTH DevilRay 
















*


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Breitling SuperOcean









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mo


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

buddhabar said:


>


So that one gets the doggy wet nose seal of approval.:-d


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

TISSOT V8 Swissmatic 42.5mm...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

TimeDilation said:


> TISSOT V8 Swissmatic 42.5mm...
> 
> View attachment 15111251
> 
> ...


Really like this one. Nice captures

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Karlskrona Midnattssol









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Precista






PRS-3


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*SQUALE 60 ATMOS 
















*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

t3


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

PANZERA Flight Master Falcon Eclipse Automatic 45mm


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Squale Batman.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Still rocking my Neymar. I know it's just an entry level watch, but can't seem to bring myself to wear any of my quartz watches now haha.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Tissot Titanium T-Touch Solar









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## KRMMRK (Oct 13, 2017)

One of my affordables.


----------



## KRMMRK (Oct 13, 2017)

castlk said:


> View attachment 15098433


I used to have one of these. I sold it and I'm still kicking myself. Beautiful watch.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## KRMMRK (Oct 13, 2017)

hollywoodphil said:


> View attachment 15103341
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Toilet paper roll... Nice touch.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Lumibrite!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadUGWC (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

today's first wear, after the shower.









installed!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Coke Ceramica GMT.








Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

HAMILTON Jazzmaster Viewmatic Silver Dial 44mm


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Alpha bracelet fits with a bit of tweaking to the end links.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Karlskrona Midnattsol









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRMMRK (Oct 13, 2017)

ChadUGWC said:


>


Love how the trace of yellow on the band picks up the yellow on the watch face.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday (May 26, 2018)

Today's new arrival!


----------



## Antjrice (Oct 27, 2019)

Phoibos Wave Master PY010B









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Trying on a new pair of shoes:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crwoody (Oct 2, 2019)

Wearing a relic today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _father.time (Apr 17, 2020)

16610


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Fresh out of the mailbox today, and in desperate need of the leather strap which hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sinn 903.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15121105
> 
> View attachment 15121099
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

PlExplorer


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Racing around with the wife's Mini and my new Summiteer


----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)

Just got this in from Drop.com, Bertucci A-1R quartz for under $43 shipped... I swapped my black strap for one of my other NATOs, lug width is a common 20mm, a good thing since the Bertucci has fixed lugs only made for NATOs.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex x pendleton collab haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

STEINHART Nav B-Uhr B-Type 47mm


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Bay


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Alpina Seastrong 300









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR-SKULL (May 3, 2020)

Yema Superman Bronze Bordeaux


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Almost summer!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2019)

Sbgx061 on my 6" wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Diesel digital









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oswald_wt (May 15, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

CITIZEN CA0680 Primo Chronograph 45mm


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Wearing a diver, perfect for the summer weather we have here today:


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Adanac.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Trusty Explorient today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Straton Bullhead


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Casio A168


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Mid-day swap...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## crwoody (Oct 2, 2019)

Day on the water...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

ChaseOne said:


> Mid-day swap...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! I have one in black. My first serious watch. But needs some love, the second hand is suddenly jumping five seconds at a time. Ever had yours serviced?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Not the OEM strap


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Another one I keep coming back to










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Olyeller68 said:


> Another one I keep coming back to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this one of the Bulovas that tick every half-second? I think that is sooo cool for quartz.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

STEINHART Ocean One Black Ceramic


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Is this one of the Bulovas that tick every half-second? I think that is sooo cool for quartz.


Yes and the chrono seconds sweeps like a mechanical. You're right very cool for a quartz. It's from their Precisionist line and those are some of my favorite quartz watches.

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

A Seiko M990 Sea Lion:


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Darned double post! o|


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

Citizen PMD56-2951


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

raketa amphibia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 7548-7000


----------



## Antjrice (Oct 27, 2019)

Anniversary present from the missus! 









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Horizon Ceramica GMT LE.








Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Zeppelin LZ129.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Haven't posted in a long time. Blue Orient Ray II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

sinn









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu4


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

ORIENT Mako XL Black 44.5mm


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Working from home I tend to change my watch a few times during the day...anyone else do the same?









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Wearing it at least once before it sells...









And yesterday.. same thing


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Alpina Seastrong 300









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Movado Vizio









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Citizen NY0040









Tap, talk, and buy another watch.


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Fatboi_ET said:


> View attachment 15138967
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really like that teal. Wouldn't have been a color I would have originally gone to in a watch but that looks so good for the smaller more subtle marks.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO SNDF95 Chronograph 43mm


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Like most chronos the Racetimer buries me but I don't care.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Haven't been motivated enough to switch.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The monitor of my computer died. Just did get a new Acer 24"
Wearing the Citizen blue diver.
When things get better I'll put up a pic.

here is an older pic


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Monsoonking (Apr 27, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BornToLooze (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Olyeller68 said:


> When was it ever a question of need?


That is a beauty. What Bulova is that?

Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

marcoscova said:


> That is a beauty. What Bulova is that?
> 
> Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


96B012, originally on a bracelet which broke almost immediately. I like it much better on the strap anyway so it all worked out.

It's not a precisionist movement so the second hand doesn't sweep, but that's not a big deal for me as it is such a great looking watch and one of my favorites.

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

j crew andros/jackfruit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

ORIENT Bambino 2nd gen Version 4 in Blue 42mm


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Blue Supernova Xeric Trapist









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I confess. I am not concerned with big crowns or 3-6-9.
My thoughts are more along RC Aircraft flying.
Wearing my pawn shop Citizen Eco Drive


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

BFK Day









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Olyeller68 said:


> When was it ever a question of need?


That's super cool! I never knew that existed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Swordfish with the custom strap from Don.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Been wearing this one all week....I hated it at first and actually was built from left over parts from a different mod project but it has grown on me. (Just realized how dusty it was when I took the pic)


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot international Baikal.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Scale (Sep 2, 2019)

Poslano z mojega SM-G950F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Cadisen C1009 - Longines Conquest homage today















Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Wow, that finish on the case tho! It's stunning!

I'll ripropose this one here as well, it just reminds me of it too much!!









Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

BULOVA Precisionist Claremont


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

With a little coffee and light reading.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Sinn 104 for today


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

The more I wear this the more I love it!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

fyioska said:


> The more I wear this the more I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's interesting looking. Can you provide some more info on it?

And what I'm wearing as I about finish up the work day.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

BeyondAddiction said:


> That's interesting looking. Can you provide some more info on it?
> 
> And what I'm wearing as I about finish up the work day.


It's a Seiko Type II Quartz 4623-6000 from 1977.

This is it on it's original bracelet. It is an interesting watch, definitely different and a JDM only model. I chanced upon it on Ebay and bought it straight away not knowing anything about vintage Seikos. I always picture it in a 70's sci-fi movie!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Casio









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

Bernhardt World


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Excalibur









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

fyioska said:


> It's a Seiko Type II Quartz 4623-6000 from 1977.
> 
> This is it on it's original bracelet. It is an interesting watch, definitely different and a JDM only model. I chanced upon it on Ebay and bought it straight away not knowing anything about vintage Seikos. I always picture it in a 70's sci-fi movie!
> 
> ...


Cool! That's like a "barn find" car type deal haha.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Orient today. Yes the date is wrong









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot international 3133 mechanical chronograph.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

PARNIS Pilot Small Seconds 46mm


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The overlooked Yema Navygraf!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Seems to make me feel best these days....the bronze Steinhart...


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Collins521 (Jan 18, 2020)

Charging it a little before it goes on


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Today Pagani Design PD-1651
















Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Started the day with the Sinn, did a little yard work with the G-Shock, and relaxing now with the Karlskrona.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wultch (May 24, 2020)

Blue up


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Strap change so the wife can wear it.


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

More the sort of size watch suited to my wrist rather than those behemoths I like so much.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO Recraft Automatic SNKM97 44mm


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TimeDilation said:


> SEIKO Recraft Automatic SNKM97 44mm
> View attachment 15151331
> 
> View attachment 15151333
> ...


^^^^^^^ That is a Glorious Green! ^^^^^^^^^^

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceph0411 (May 3, 2020)

Today--from Costco's Casio 2 pack/watch deal for $99 plus tax! EQS920DB-1A


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Sunday afternoon bonding time with the new v1 Defender.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

ORIENT Panda


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Beautiful hot Memorial Day and our dumbf*ck Governor (Adolf Beshear) has not allowed any pools to open, even our neighborhood pool, and so far no word as to if they will even open in June.


----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seagull 1963


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Maurice Lacroix, handwinding ETA peseux 7001









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a "field tuna?"


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Fritz64 said:


> Is that a "field tuna?"


perhaps! i don't know any of the seafood names for seikos. it's a collab with Lowercase, and yes it's called a "fieldmaster."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu`


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bronze C60.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Tisell Marine Diver.








Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Today I'm wearing one of my favorite affordable watches - the Casio Ediface EF503D-1AV.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

LONGINES Hydroconquest Auto Ceramic Grey 43mm


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Fritz64 said:


> Is that a "field tuna?"


No

SBDC011 is the field tuna


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 350623


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My new Smiths Everest.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

ORIENT Kano "Red" 44mm on StrapCode Metabind Rivet Bracelet


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Haven't worn this since February as I was thinking of selling it, but maybe not.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Filippo Loreti Venice Moonphase









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jbreeden (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

BRN said:


>


and there it is: weekender!! perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Olyeller68 said:


> When was it ever a question of need?


What is the reference please?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Roy Hobbs said:


> What is the reference please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Pro master BN0198-56H

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## thempm (Mar 6, 2017)

Today's choice


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Casio A168W


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Dedan said:


> Casio A168W
> 
> View attachment 15162673


Looks brand new !?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

PFM said:


> Dedan said:
> 
> 
> > Casio A168W
> ...


It is! Well, I think it's about two months old now. I dont wear it too often so it only has some minor scratches. ?


----------



## crobalt (May 20, 2014)

My most worn watch from past few years. If I had to choose just one watch to go for a year long journy with then I'd probably pick this one. I'd swap it to shark mesh though before departure.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th2


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Just getting back to a regular routine, so I definitely need both day and date to keep me oriented. I pulled old faithful from its long 
winter's nap to lend a hand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Wearing my wackiest watch today. Telling the time is a bit of a challenge but not bad.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My favourite suggestion watch - the Diver One.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

MIDO Ocean Star 200 in Blue 42.5mm


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Certina DS-1 Powermatic 80 Chronometer
That's a mouthfull
+1.3sec after almost 3 days.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

carbon_dragon said:


> Wearing my wackiest watch today. Telling the time is a bit of a challenge but not bad.
> View attachment 15163227


How do you like the strap? I'm thinking about ordering one. Is it soft and flexible?

These watches look awesome btw.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Victorinox Inox Pro









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

carbon_dragon said:


> Wearing my wackiest watch today. Telling the time is a bit of a challenge but not bad.
> View attachment 15163227


Beam me up Scotty!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 77471760


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f``


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO Presage SARY139/SRPD39J1 Presage Zen Garden in Silver/White 41.7mm


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

The only thing I ever bought on drop.com:


----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

a Friday "fromage"- sterile dial.
despite its' dodgy provenance this one keeps about the best time out of everything i own.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Waiting for the leather straps to wear this little guy... just received it today !

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Digging a hole, mudmaster time!!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

Saturday

















Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Divers 65 (40mm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Enjoying the weather


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the Seiko mob.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

#WifeWatchWeekend

My wife and I wearing our HAMILTON Khaki Field cousins today.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rodolfoscl (Jun 20, 2017)

My Steinhart GMT Vintage









Cheers from Chile mates!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Started off with the Tic Watch Pro 4G for a virtual 5K. Haven't ran that distance because I've been testing myself on longer runs, mainly half marathons out of quarentine boredom. Pretty happy to be back close to sub 6 minute miles, especially without the added adrenaline of running against people I can see.

Post run with the Squale Coke Ceramics GMT. Be well all as reopenings roll out.[














Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdoc168 (Mar 11, 2018)

Let's go SpaceX!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Saturday evening vibes!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## HenningKC (Mar 29, 2017)

Two hours ago, but it's still strapped to my wrist. HKED's ED63 with updated handset (soon to hit the market according to Eddy).


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Alpina









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Deepblue Nato 300









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)

sticky said:


> One of the Seiko mob.
> 
> View attachment 15169869


That nato really goes well with it.


----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)

HenningKC said:


> View attachment 15171017
> 
> Two hours ago, but it's still strapped to my wrist. HKED's ED63 with updated handset (soon to hit the market according to Eddy).


Nice!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

My new love Something I thought I would never have!!!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Butzi911!! (May 13, 2020)

My trusty Casio Duro. First quartz watch for me I think and it's become my daily (the joy of not having to set and wind!). Would not have known about it without WUS. I did the hydro-mod (see intentional bubble at 4 o'clock) and added a cyclops to be able to read the too small date window. Currently on a canvas strap.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

_#WifeWatchWeekend_

CASIO G-Shock GWM5610-1... times two!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## diablogt (Oct 11, 2009)

Best nato for the white dial imo


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Horizon Tropic Ceramica GMT.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Seiko "Pepsi" SNZF15


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Unfathomable complicated Guanqin;-)


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Citizen Bn2029 on borealis rubber









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Casio World Time








Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Guanqin JHLS32


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

This one to close out the weekend.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Quigley_downunder (Jan 10, 2020)

Borealis Adraga


----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

Have a nice Monday









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

What better use for a chronograph then timing runs for the Great Virtual Race Across Tennessee 1000k. William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.














Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m3


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Large watch + skinny wrist =


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

LONGINES Conquest Auto Black 43mm


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Hammy Intra matic Chrono.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Started the day with this 








Then switched to this 








Gotta spread the winding 

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

O & W M65 style that I've had since '98. It's been a great watch. Small enough to wear with gloves and a motorcycle jacket. This "Wajs" the 1st mechanical watch I bought when I got out into the real world. I'd had a couple of Tag Heuer quartz models, but this marks my entrance to the mechanical side of the pasture.

. . . .and once again it's sideways. nice.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

GMT 39 mm Steinhart.............


----------



## Mike Advice PI (Dec 28, 2014)

Still wearing this G-Shock with its totally forgettable reference number after an afternoon on the golf course. (just looked it up - it's GW-B5600BC-1BER)


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Changed into this one, literally just to stare at the dial


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok K-39


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

bearwithwatch said:


> Vostok K-39


That's super cool!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## MichaelDunford (Oct 1, 2018)

My Raven Solitude. Love this guy.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical:


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

please delete


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> View attachment 15176217


What is the brand and model of this watch? Looks great!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Love these Seal single pass strap by Cheapest nato straps. 
The minimal hardware makes them so clean!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Blackout Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu8


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

ORIENT Mako XL Blue 44mm on Clockwork Synergy Strap


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

another gravity-defying sideways seiko:
nope- a regular view- can't be sure which pics are going to post upright or not. any code to post a medium sized pic?
i seem to be loving the seiko's. no timing issues on any I've ever owned including a few e-bay buys. finish seems to be reliably high quality. i always feel good when i pick one up to wear it for the day or week.


----------



## donrobb (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm returning 2020 since it's defective and requesting a full refund.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Seems to be a bit of an Orient fest over here today so I switched for the evening.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mstfduz (Jun 3, 2018)

Amphibia vostok 710 case and little mod









SM-J701F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadisen Diamond


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

cousswrc said:


> What is the brand and model of this watch? Looks great!


Thx pal, it's a beater watch made with crystaltimes/rafflestimes parts...have a look at the seiko modding section 😉


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Speedy Pro on Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That dial looks fantastic! Typically the black dials are pretty boring, but that looks great!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Work day, so it's on with the muddy. Drive to work and home it's the 6105.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Got this watch yesterday and still loving it.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Cadisen PTS2B00


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Relaxing with a favorite!!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage on green canvas strap. Really gives it a vintage look


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

All of the above, apart from one filter...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w`


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Enjoying this watch a lot more now that I've shortened the long (6 o'clock side) strap.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I have not taken this off since putting it on.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

My first automatic that started it all for me several years ago, the Invicta 8926OB.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Trying something a little different. I hope it is OK.

A very short video of my Montage on its new strap:

https://streamable.com/0vr77n


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

Running at about 1.8 seconds per day


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Orient Polaris GMT









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Seiko SKA371









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Tissot PR-516

Day shot
Lume shot


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

I love this thing! (skx013) although every now & then I wish it were a little thinner


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Marine Star










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Modded SKX013


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex T2N700


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

TH

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wultch (May 24, 2020)

Zodiac day today again


----------



## PSILVA (Oct 30, 2018)

New addiction

The new Monchard trenchhunter


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

TISSOT Chemin Des Tourelles Black COSC 42mm


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Stalingrad Grenade


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Back to wearing sleeves. Sun's gone!









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

My Pagani again today because the Vintage Racing Leather by Geckota I ordered for it just came in!

Got it from WatchGecko on sale for £10 apparently from £40.

I know diver on leather. But is that thing really REALLY a diver? The quality and the thickness is like nothing I've ever seen (albeit I'm not an expert) and I'm loving the smell, can't wait for it to get distressed!

Needed a little knife-tweaking for my chicken wrists, and I need to use the first of the "rally holes" for the right fit but now it's perfect, and at that price for that quality of leather I'm pumped 









Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

Thick watch Thursday.
I'm piloting a laptop with the Laco.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing my Nodus Retrospect today


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Heithel said:


> My Pagani again today because the Vintage Racing Leather by Geckota I ordered for it just came in!
> 
> Got it from WatchGecko on sale for £10 apparently from £40.
> 
> ...


That strap looks great on there. I may have to order one for when my same PD gets here.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

BeyondAddiction said:


> That strap looks great on there. I may have to order one for when my same PD gets here.


Honestly do it at the price that's retailing now it's a steal. 
Just wished it was brown but oh well, next time!

If you use the code cart10 you'll get 10% off which took off shipping in my case.

They were super fast as well, I ordered it yesterday morning. Early morning today it was in my mailbox (I'm in London though).

Really good company for what I could see!

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Citizen BNO151-09L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the G-shock GA2100-SU


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Guanqin Unfathomable Complications


----------



## kcham16 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nothing major- my Victorinox Convoy. I have way nicer watches, but my wife bought me this watch on our honeymoon 13 years ago... still running!


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 337477761


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Trying out the SKX011 on a leather NATO.


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

Tudor BB58


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

weekender!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sinn 556.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

HAMILTON Intra-Matic Silver 42mm


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadisen


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Just arrived this Friday morning from the UK. 70's vintage Rado Cape Horn 250. Loving it!









































Happy Kooky Friday!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Fairford chrono today




































6.8" wrist


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f`


----------



## Cnymetalguy (Jun 3, 2020)

My new and first Aragon that arrived yesterday


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Mathey-Tissot









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0040-09W:


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Continuing on with my vintage digital wearing phase this week.

Seiko Pan Am World Timer from 1977...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## G-Shock-JXYO (Jun 5, 2020)

G-Shock GA-100


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Radio Room in silicone.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

On a rainy Saturday with tornado warning...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GregStevensDesign GSD4M on his vintage swiss military leather minimalist strap


----------



## tx94 (Mar 21, 2015)

Today, this Laco 36mm


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Yesterday was Cadisen LH (Lambda Eta).

Today Guanqin LH


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Seiko mod








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Parnis ST1780


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Old Faithful - last night and this morning - love this watch - 2824-2 Helson Carbon Fiber Dial 45 Bronze...she's a tank...


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Old Faithful - last night and this morning - love this watch - 2824-2 Helson Carbon Fiber Dial 45 Bronze...she's a tank...
View attachment 15193409
View attachment 15193411


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Nooooooooo damn you MLB!!!



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Laco


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadisen Diamond. I am really impressed with watch. It looks good (bright minute/second markers bother me less) and elegant. And it runs like a COSC chronometer at 0spd.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Modded SKX









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Beach, beer and the time...









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Timex time..









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Guanqin JHLS32


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeno Bubbleback, 32mm diameter.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catmandogmany (Feb 5, 2019)

i love that gulf colours!!!!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I'm cheating because this isn't actually today, but I'm feeling drawn to the mint dial today:


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)

Casio Edifice


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

SteelDive SKX today.

Finally got one of those Erika MN straps copies from AliExpress after placing the order back in March.

Super comfy and man do they look good on military/tool looking divers!









Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

STEINHART Ocean Two White mk1 43mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Frisbee on the wrist Winner with decals for the Roman numerals. I am preparing myself for my on route Romans.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Not worn this in a while!









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## SydR (Jan 1, 2020)

Wear my Fossil FS4183 my wife bought me 11 years ago.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok K39


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thempm (Mar 6, 2017)

Today's choice


----------



## the kermit (Aug 23, 2019)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbo24 (Feb 25, 2020)

Vintage Orient SK


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu3


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My first square G.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Titanium Tuesday









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

ORIENT Duke Automatic Champagne 43mm


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new Farer Titanium Hecla just landed. 
Super pleased with it. It wears amazing


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

Lilienthal Berlin "Golden Twenties" 37.5 mm. It's hard to capture the way the light plays with the deep green dial and the gold paint.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Sun and Moon Roman, in anticipation of my new yet-to-delivered Stowa Marine Roman and Orient Star Roman.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Haven't worn this one in a long time. The bracelet had become too small and I couldn't find the extra links. Finally got it on a blue leather strap.










I just wish it had wider lugs, but still not bad for 25+ year old watch.

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

San Martin bronze


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Cadisen PTS2B00


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Boldr Odyssey White Storm


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w3


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DandD (Oct 19, 2017)

My new Lorus Lumibrite :


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

GMT today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex TW2P78900


----------



## Gerry357 (Jun 7, 2020)

Seiko FC Barcelona SRP-305


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Rare 7A38-7080 PVD 1984 , the world's first analog chronograph with day date.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SARX055 ahoy.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Lorier Gemini


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Nodus Retrospect Salmon Sky today 
I love this dial and the stadium style bezel

Brice


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Crux CX-4 Swiss 2824-2 PVD on a Gunny Caitlyn....


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rain Shspt by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Luke Lunar Pilot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

Classic 5 on the Nick Mankey Hook Strap


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

New arrival!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Love the gold hands on this one:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Antilles v.2 prototype.










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

thejollywatcher said:


>


What is the brand of this fine looking watch?


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Tudor!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 37471763


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Wanted to show the great texture on this dial. Wish I had the guts to open it up and paint/Sharpie the second hand tip red again. Then again, it does give the watch character...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

promaster tough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The first mid-size SEIKO 6458-6000 150MT - 1983 .


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## plexus87 (Apr 11, 2020)

Seiko are best budget watches under 200$


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Stowa Roman


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO Presage SSA351J1


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

tommy_boy said:


> What is the brand of this fine looking watch?


Thanks! It's a new release from Long Island Watches. This is the 38mm Islander.

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 solar diver today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Archimede Outdoor 39


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Modded SKX013


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

singularityseven said:


> Archimede Outdoor 39


Wow you make that look so much better than archimede website. Fantastic watch.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

G-Shock today










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











todd snyder mid-century.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Diver One No Date.


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## distinguish1906 (Mar 23, 2020)

Quicksilver said:


> There is a popular thread in DWF so thought it might be worth starting one here. I know many don't post in the WRUW threads and/or change watches multiple times per day. Post what is on ur wrist right now....












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO Prospex SRPB53J1 Pepsi Samurai


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Elliottp (Jun 3, 2020)

Mako xl


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadisen Lambda Eta


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Nice! How is that case working out for you? I signed up for a notification on that one. It's sold out! But it looks good. Of course, I'm probably going to wreck it with a dial mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Nice! How is that case working out for you? I signed up for a notification on that one. It's sold out! But it looks good. Of course, I'm probably going to wreck it with a dial mod.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


38mm is the sweetest spot for my flat 6.5 inch wrist! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Glycine 24 Hour









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Parnis ST1780


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

My lovely beater. This guy has taken a beating and somehow it doesnt have a scratch or any blemish. Its a tank.


----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Heithel said:


> Honestly do it at the price that's retailing now it's a steal.
> Just wished it was brown but oh well, next time!
> 
> If you use the code cart10 you'll get 10% off which took off shipping in my case.
> ...


On its way, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

BeyondAddiction said:


> On its way, thanks for the tip!


Not a problem! Glad I could help you save some hard earned cash! 

Let us know how you like it when you get it!

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Archimede Outdoor 39 on Rubber


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

MIDO Ocean Star 200 Blue 42.5mm


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Back to Stowa.


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Heithel said:


> Not a problem! Glad I could help you save some hard earned cash!
> 
> Let us know how you like it when you get it!
> 
> Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


Came out to about $25 since I'm in the USA and the only option was express shipping for some reason. Still pretty good deal I guess as long as the quality is there.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Came out to about $25 since I'm in the USA and the only option was express shipping for some reason. Still pretty good deal I guess as long as the quality is there.


I was pretty satisfied with mine, the quality is there in my opinion, did you get it for the PD-1651?

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

One of my favorites.... Gotta love a slide rule.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day three with the Seiko SSC017 solar diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Heithel said:


> I was pretty satisfied with mine, the quality is there in my opinion, did you get it for the PD-1651?
> 
> Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


Yes, should get it in the next week or so. Tracking said it hit the San Francisco distribution center on the 8th, and I'm in Ohio


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Amphibia 710816


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Seiko 7C43-600A Professional 1986


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue C65.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Parnis sub










Stay safe.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Orient Star


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Just arrived today.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Snowfall kind of day - yeah I know the date is off in the first pic, just corrected 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO Presage Zen Garden on HIRSCH Merino Nappa Leather Strap


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Just arrived today.


Oh finally!! Glad you got it, happy new watch day!

How do you find it? Issues with the bezel action?

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Heithel said:


> Oh finally!! Glad you got it, happy new watch day!
> 
> How do you find it? Issues with the bezel action?
> 
> Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


I like it a lot. Lot of sharp edges though that's for sure.

Had a pin holding the bracelet on already break, and then a replacement wasn't staying in the hole. I was making a video to show the seller, and then suddenly it starts staying in, so not sure what happened.

It's weird though because even though it's the same size watch as my Neymar, the dial is much smaller so it looks like a smaller watch. Something to get used to haha. Can definitely see getting into wanting more and to start modding that's for sure.


----------



## TrunkXL (Aug 24, 2019)

My work casio









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

BeyondAddiction said:


> I like it a lot. Lot of sharp edges though that's for sure.
> 
> Had a pin holding the bracelet on already break, and then a replacement wasn't staying in the hole. I was making a video to show the seller, and then suddenly it starts staying in, so not sure what happened.
> 
> It's weird though because even though it's the same size watch as my Neymar, the dial is much smaller so it looks like a smaller watch. Something to get used to haha. Can definitely see getting into wanting more and to start modding that's for sure.


Oh yes sharp edges for sure, especially in the coin edge bezel, but at that price I'm ok to wait for them to smooth themselves just wearing the watch. Especially considering that non of the sharp bits was on the side that touches my wrist, I'll consider it a self defence weapon until then 

I noticed it wears a little smaller that I expected as well, which is a big pro considering my chicken wrists.

I was a little anxious it'd be too big when I ordered it that, as the lug to lug is a little more than my Steeldive SKX homage, which I think is my maximum, but it wears really well! 
I guess we can thank Rolex for creating such a universally compatible design 

I think it's got something to do with the all black bezel insert that makes it look more compact, and maybe the size of the dial itself combined with it.

It even looks smaller than my Cadisen Conquest homage which has a 39mm case (but a bigger dial I think)

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Heithel said:


> Oh yes sharp edges for sure, especially in the coin edge bezel, but at that price I'm ok to wait for them to smooth themselves just wearing the watch. Especially considering that non of the sharp bits was on the side that touches my wrist, I'll consider it a self defence weapon until then
> 
> I noticed it wears a little smaller that I expected as well, which is a big pro considering my chicken wrists.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, the coin edge bezel is definitely sharp. I am finding that the bottom edge of the case and the lips around the clasp are also pretty sharp on mine.

Size wise I think you are right, it's the black bezel and smaller dial. The Neymar has a thin case and light silver dial, so that big switch in contrast for me is also doing it.

Side by side though it's not as much effect and the chunkiness of the PD actually stands out more with the crown guards and thicker lugs.

Both great looking watches. I think the PD has more potential to get nicer than it is, but I am actually really liking the Neymar more and more as is other than the logo. I have a dressier strap coming for it as well since I think the PD will become more of my daily "beater". Too many directions to go! I just need more watches to each fill a specific role haha.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 350645


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Oh yeah, the coin edge bezel is definitely sharp. I am finding that the bottom edge of the case and the lips around the clasp are also pretty sharp on mine.
> 
> Size wise I think you are right, it's the black bezel and smaller dial. The Neymar has a thin case and light silver dial, so that big switch in contrast for me is also doing it.
> 
> ...


Just make sure not to fall into the trap of making up roles as an excuse to buy more watches.

I think we're all guilty of that 

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS a la Succulent by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

solar expedition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Heithel said:


> Just make sure not to fall into the trap of making up roles as an excuse to buy more watches.
> 
> I think we're all guilty of that
> 
> Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


Yeah, can't make that promise haha.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

An old favorite with carbon fiber strap.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Yeah, can't make that promise haha.


I mean I'm now eyeing a bronze SKX by Heimdallr, but it's just because I need a bronze watch for the patina.

If it wasn't for that need I don't think I'd need it.

Need.

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

It's Tuesday


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

G-Shock GA800 mod


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SUMO SPB103J1


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Ocean7 CP-1.....


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

...


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

SNZF15


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Back to Bauhaus


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Afternoon swap.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Heithel said:


> I mean I'm now eyeing a bronze SKX by Heimdallr, but it's just because I need a bronze watch for the patina.
> 
> If it wasn't for that need I don't think I'd need it.
> 
> ...


Oh of course! I'm sure I will also need one at some point. I've been looking at the Steel Dive ones lol.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..


----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)

Love this little thing, arrived last night. Value is amazing.


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Womage - Calibre A402-7 
The definition of affordable

Ebay - $3.00USD including shipping from CN to USA


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

RedStar Seagull Panda


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Mighty samurai









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w4


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I have this incredibly photogenic watch on my wrist today - Feynman One 'Eclipse'


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sinn 857 UTC.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

I've had many watches and have traded down to just two watches! I may consider one more (Seiko Sarxxx), however I just might stay with just 3-4 pieces when it's all said and done watch wise!

My current two punch collection makes me very happy and look forward to either one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

STEINHART Ocean One Vintage 42mm


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Amphibia 110559


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex x huckberry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Danielc117 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0087 LE:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex TX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

Tonight









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus retrospect today, I love that dial and blue second hand


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

LONGINES Hydroconquest Auto Ceramic Grey 43mm


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

In the yard, talking a break.









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

GSAR today


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

The new GBX100-7.


----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)

Just picked this up recently and its quickly becoming one of my favorite daily wear watches.Mercer Lexington. Sea-gull movement and seems to be keeping accurate time. Added bonus is that Mercer is a local (to me) watch company, so thats pretty neat. The fit and finish for a chronograph at this price point is outstanding!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 350669


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0087:


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Something for the weekend, Sir?

Spinnaker Hull on a Petrol Zulu to compliment the dial centre.









K.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Waiting for midsummer


----------



## thempm (Mar 6, 2017)

Today's casual choice


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot international









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f7


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 1feelingleft (Oct 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)

Pool time with my Root Beer!


----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)

Pool time with my Root Beer!

View attachment 15228995


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

A G-Shock to start the weekend










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

YES Luna


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Mini Turtle tonight


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Rabirnie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh yes, going out for a beer!! I remember that!!

Must do it again one day!!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

G-Shock GA-800SC custom/mod


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Seiko 5 on a "real croc" strap.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Stratoliner Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Enjoying the Casio mqd-3000w









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling for this Saturday









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Nice! How is that case working out for you? I signed up for a notification on that one. It's sold out! But it looks good. Of course, I'm probably going to wreck it with a dial mod.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good but I must say it's strange seeing you wear a watch that isn't a scurfa and a strap that's not from Erika's.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Parnis ST1780


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

Anglo Irish said:


> SKX


Love the dark blue on these -- good shot. This is one of the few pics where you can really tell it's not matte black. (Unless my monitor deceives me...)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

philskywalker said:


>


Always refreshing to see a Rolex in F71


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Mudmaster


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

A exciting new arrival...
Casio Edifice EQB501XD-1A










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bond Midget
Bond Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E Promaster today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Hoping everyone had a great Father's Day!

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This one? by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Another new strap day.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Are we doing guitars today then?







Something like #halfguitarmonday? #hgm

I'm such a trendsetter I can't even. 
Sent from my Brain using my Fingers

Check my latest work on my Instagram 
https://www.instagram.com/m_c.ph/


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m``


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Heithel said:


> Are we doing guitars today then?
> View attachment 15234981
> 
> Something like #halfguitarmonday? #hgm
> ...


Is that a Strat with a Semour Duncan or some other axe? The axe is the prominent thing here.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Sitting in the backyard waiting for our new carpet to be installed.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadisen Diamond. Real diamond. - 4 SPD in crown down, +/ 1 SPD in all other positions with 0 beat error. Miyota 9015 movement with 28800 beats. Great watch and great looking as well. Hidden gem (can barely see the diamond). I will buy the black version if and when it goes on sale on 1111. More accurate that my superlative chronometer Rolex :-|.

Picture has the background of a WUS page with my Stowa from yesterday.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

ronkatct said:


> Is that a Strat with a Semour Duncan or some other axe? The axe is the prominent thing here.


That's indeed a Strat (albeit a Squier) that I modded back in 2006 when I got it, to replicate this Tom Delonge signature, as that one was discontinued when I finally wanted to pull the trigger. 







Saddest story ever but I'm happy with the outcome and the sound 

You can find them second hand now but they go for a pretty penny and it's probably cheaper to build it from scratch.

Believe it or not the original model was a Hello Kitty Strat AHAHAHAHAH! 







I HAD to go for that one since it was the only model available (Fender or Squier) that allowed me to get fixed bridge, string through, single humbucker, CBS style headstock and single volume knob.














Yes the stickers on the back are to cover the "Hello Kitty" writing that came printed by default.

I recently found out that they became collectables and if I didn't mod it I could probably sell it for a profit but oh well, didn't wanna play with the Hello Kitty face on my guitar 

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers

Check my latest work on my Instagram 
https://www.instagram.com/m_c.ph/


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

HAMILTON Khaki Aviation Auto 46mm


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mandirskie 350642


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Heithel said:


> That's indeed a Strat (albeit a Squier) that I modded back in 2006 when I got it, to replicate this Tom Delonge signature, as that one was discontinued when I finally wanted to pull the trigger.
> View attachment 15236399
> 
> Saddest story ever but I'm happy with the outcome and the sound
> ...


I guess you stickers to hide the Hello Kitty stickers. I have a Squier II Korean Strat with HSS format without the pickguard. But I am playing mostly with my acoustics.


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

Evening time with Dan Henry 1964 BOR bracelet








Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

The SuperKX007: NE15/6R15 movement, CT700 case with drilled lugs, CT double domed sapphire crystal, lumed ceramic bezel insert, signed Seiko crown, CT Zombie Diver caseback 









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sinn 103.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

Debated between green and red dial Kamasu, think I made the right choice. On a random cheap rubber while I wait for my Strapcode jubilee to arrive.


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Accutron Apollo 11 Buzz Aldrin Lunar Module Pilot


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadisen Lambda Eta


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Freshly charged before the rains came.








Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tactico 1.2








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

New summer watch!


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD65K3


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Glashutte









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Mk1









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Something I can trust in the water.

Also if I ever have to get 200m down I'll have that piece of mind you know! 









Sent from my Brain using my Fingers

Check my latest work on my Instagram 
https://www.instagram.com/m_c.ph/


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

For less than $60 (a couple of years ago), I'm pretty darn satisfied with this one.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

W'buru Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

VICTORINOX Infantry Vintage Mechanical 44mm


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Zeppelin 7642-2


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

With the sun beating down I sometimes get the feeling that I'm the only person on WUS not by the sea.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Duplicate post


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II today. Didn't get the date set correctly!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO Presage SSA351J1 42mm


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Did have this one on a rubber strap, but switched to the PVD bracelet. Not the most sophisticated, but quite nice.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I have been wearing my U1 for the last several days. I might change to something else in a while, or I might not.


----------



## Butzi911!! (May 13, 2020)

....


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

Blood donation with big zero.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Orient Star WZ0011DV:


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphinia bronze 1967









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This botok has a bronze case ? what is the reference please?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

jhdscript said:


> This botok has a bronze case ? what is the reference please?


You are better off PM ing the poster as they probably won't see your question.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolf by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

So comfy.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Switched the 19mm Jubilee for a 20mm. Suits the wider face I think.









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Binger with new "real" crocodile leather strap. Ordered the strap from Amazon, and strap is real croc from Vietnam. I hope it is real croc and it does look a bit different from the faux croc strap







.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

Vintage Dirskie


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Switched to my new Seiko 5 that arrived today. Resizing bracelet was a pain but finally figured it out.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weissen (Oct 31, 2019)

A sunny winters Saturday afternoon very far south of the equator.
Vostok time!


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Steinhart Ocean One.....


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ollech & Wajs


























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

LowIQ said:


> Steinhart Ocean One.....
> 
> View attachment 15249285


Who makes that strap ?


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

@Rolexoman

https://erikasoriginals.com/


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

Too hot









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

NTH Odin


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Wearing this right now


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

This weeks selection


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Srp309 Orange Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My new Seiko 5. Terrible bracelet, but great watch otherwise.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## catmandogmany (Feb 5, 2019)

alba/seiko w136-4a20.it's my workhorse.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Stretch44 (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Got this Zelos Horizons GMT v2 today and on a nylon sailcloth.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD67K1


----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Svalbard Isbjornen AA33


----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

I only rotate weekly and this is this weeks choice


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Orient Star all week.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

2020-07-01 11.17.50.jpg




__
Ottone


__
Jul 1, 2020


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Mine for today









Sent from my SM-A202F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A +ve Rangeman.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

heyBJK said:


>


ooooo what is this!!??


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

The Watch Ho said:


> ooooo what is this!!??


Axios Ironclad (Deep Blue model).


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## waymond wamano (Apr 21, 2020)

gshock square!


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Happy Canada 🇨🇦 Day to my fellow Canucks!!👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Had this five days and really enjoying it. It'd be perfect with sapphire glass, and a bigger, better built crown. It's my first black cased watch, which is a novel experience.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15328066
> View attachment 15328069
> View attachment 15328072
> View attachment 15328075


That grey sunray dial, ceramic, and crisp steel case is gorgeous !!


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

catsteeth said:


> That grey sunray dial, ceramic, and crisp steel case is gorgeous !!


Thank you! It was love at first sight for me, I saw it and knew I had to have it. I completely agree with you about the combination of aesthetics. 👍


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Some Canadian content for today.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers

Check my latest work on my Instagram 
@m_c.ph
Login • Instagram


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Amphibia 710844


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)

This is a particularly pleasingly well-lit shot. Any photo tips?



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mgeoffriau said:


> This is a particularly pleasingly well-lit shot. Any photo tips?


Thanks, but other than having a good eye for what looks good to me, along with a good camera phone (Pixel 3), I really know nothing about photography.


----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks, but other than having a good eye for what looks good to me, along with a good camera phone (Pixel 3), I really know nothing about photography.


Cheers, can't argue with that! Regardless, really nice how the the depth and texture of the dial is evident, with a great balance of the foreground colors and a muted but not monotone background.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mgeoffriau said:


> Cheers, can't argue with that! Regardless, really nice how the the depth and texture of the dial is evident, with a great balance of the foreground colors and a muted but not monotone background.


Guess it's true what they say that even a blind squirrel will find the nuts.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0040.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Halios Seaforth Series III, Blue Pastel, NoDate, 12 hour










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

4th gen is the best gen, dont @ me.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

Obviously I've yet to figure this new forum setup. WTH is the edit icon?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

cubdog said:


> Obviously I've yet to figure this new forum setup. WTH is the edit icon?


3 little dots in upper right...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Axios Ironclad Ocean Gulf.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

HAMILTON intra-matic Silver 42mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

TISSOT V8 Swissmatic 42.5mm


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

PANZERA Flight Master Falcon Eclipse Automatic 45mm


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

SNK361 love that patterned dial!

1 Peter 3:5


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Zeppelin 7642-5


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Explorer ll Polar in Siesta Key FL at sunset









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

CITIZEN Signature Grand Classic Auto 43mm


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Because, why not ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0091 'Fugu':


----------



## jbz1973 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Wasn't sure whether to use this to tell the time or land an F18 on it.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

thebuzz said:


> Because, why not ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need this


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

A Seiko 1975 LordMatic. The bracelet is brilliant. It has an expandable clasp with a spring loaded extension. Why don't brands still do this? No need to remove links.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Finally our pool is open!


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

A very left field watch for me. The ABC is heaps of fun, I love checking the air pressure. Not that it actually helps me in any decision making processes. I now know what the air pressure is, as well as looking out the window and seeing if it's sunny, rainy, etc 🤦‍♂️


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Ventus Northstar N-6 brass, with 8 months of (natural) patina, for the holiday weekend.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This again today:


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

catsteeth said:


> Had this five days and really enjoying it. It'd be perfect with sapphire glass, and a bigger, better built crown. It's my first black cased watch, which is a novel experience.
> View attachment 15328119


Is that the Zuludiver canvas-n-leather strap?


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Is that the Zuludiver canvas-n-leather strap?


Yes it's the Geckota/Zuludiver made strap. They've only got the green and blue canvas (with leather) left in the shop.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Changed to the Oris for the afternoon:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Headed out today with the NTH Barracuda Vintage Black on BOR bracelet.

Y'all enjoy a safe holiday weekend!









Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Hamtun Kraken on the Fourth


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

CITIZEN Signature Grand Classic Automatic 43mm


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Benny Vitallis by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Pro Trek Lite










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Brought out the Seiko 7002 Pepsi (Red White & Blue!) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy 4th of July
TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanus









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 350618


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Digital Tuna.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok komandirskie K03






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako on Super Engineer today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

EDOX Les Bémonts Automatic Chronograph 44mm


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

Seiko SKX013 38mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Ahock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Amphibia 110695


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Divers 65.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


>


I really, really like this watch.

Thanks for sharing it with the forum.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## BDK1 (Jun 16, 2020)

Spinnaker Hull


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

2020-07-06 18.38.48.jpg




__
Ottone


__
Jul 6, 2020








My custom one
😁😁


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

I still can't believe I have this beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

For timing my burgers


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 350624


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris again today.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Seiko flightmaster









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

today WORLD CHOCOLATE DAY


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Helmsman II


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

Mean greenie









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

LONGINES Conquest Auto Black 43mm


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Helson Turtle










Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waymond wamano (Apr 21, 2020)

Lorier Falcon II


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the G-Shock GW6900 tonight. For under $100 new, atomic and solar.... no brainer.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Zeppelin 8684-5


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX on a new strap.


----------



## JaysunDee (Jul 8, 2020)

Hope mods are accepted here.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

CW C60 Sapphire.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Pagani PD1617









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## waymond wamano (Apr 21, 2020)

Anglo Irish said:


> SKX on a new strap.
> 
> View attachment 15338113


Beautiful strap! Where did you get it?


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO Presage Automatic SSA351J1 42mm


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## JaysunDee (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex x GREATS Bayman


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Amphibian today


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

ORIENT Sun & Moon Open Heart 42mm


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

It's very difficult to take this one off my wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Svalbard Isbjornen AA23


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

waymond wamano said:


> Beautiful strap! Where did you get it?


It's a two-piece seat belt from cheapest NATO straps.

As is this one:


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok...






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Ah the British summer. When you need an umbrella to shelter from the rain and a dive watch.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## tolin103 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## dm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

The 3 Amigos!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Formex tonight


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 71951776


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Formex tonight


Very nice Brice but the brand name sounds too much like a pack of condoms a shame really because I feel they make a good product


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Very nice Brice but the brand name sounds too much like a pack of condoms a shame really because I feel they make a good product


Ok  that's an interesting remark. Never came to mind  
It really doesn't deter me from a watch i like though. I can se how it may bother some.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ok  that's an interesting remark. Never came to mind
> It really doesn't deter me from a watch i like though. I can se how it may bother some.


Got to look past the name


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Got to look past the name


I don't know if i can look at my watch the same way ever again now


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I don't know if i can look at my watch the same way ever again now


When you want to be safe, wear a Formex ...

You're welcome


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia dual tone mod.












































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0091:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Just got a proper 7N43 for it. (Just FYI tried using a VX43 as a replacement, but it turns out the VX43 is .1mm thicker and bound up each night during the day change... Odd but true. Ok so now I have an extra VX3 for another watch somewhere...)

And the lume is glowing even in the shadows on a bright morning.





  








Seiko full lume & Coffee.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 10, 2020


----------



## mstfduz (Jun 3, 2018)

Raketa datejust 









SM-J701F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

EDOX Les Bémonts Automatic Chronograph 44mm


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Rosarito (Apr 22, 2019)

Jacques Lemans 34mm Auto


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Finally chilling with a beer









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Haven't taken this one off yet.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Frog looks huge on my wrist - but then again so do a lot of my watches.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Helson SM300 blue.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Parnis ST1780


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SBDC101.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

On a 6 year old Hirsch leather


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## RangelRocha (Dec 9, 2013)

*







*


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Stuhrling Sunday










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

This is probably my favorite looking watch. Love it! I wore it most of November - January but I dont grab it in the summer. But decided to strap it on today. It always gets compliments.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Casio MDV106. Now I can be just like Bill Gates (ha!)... and for a mere $13 from WallyWorld. But an MDV106-mini would be a better fit for my wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again.....


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

Aqua Terra


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#I BAck the Blue

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ending the weekend with the all black SCURFA DiverOne


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Heimdallr Promaster


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seiko again.


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

AW0050


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Yesterday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

There are watches that are big on me then there's the King.


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

Corgeut


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Edifice sliderule









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 650547


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seiko again


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Was going to switch but.......


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

7/14


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

tommy_boy said:


>


@tommy_boy how do you like the Combat Sub? I am contemplating.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Parnis ST2505


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mako USA



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Weissen (Oct 31, 2019)

Sterile bronze San Martin on a sunny winters day.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Full metal G.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Benarus Mako for now.......










Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

Classic on a classic mesh.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## othertbone (May 27, 2018)

Sweatshirt


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Just in. Timex x Todd Snyder Liquor Store watch. How do you not get a watch with that name?


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

pickle puss said:


> Just in. Timex x Todd Snyder Liquor Store watch. How do you not get a watch with that name?


Name aside, that is one classic and clean looking dial.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Is this the 001?
aka the Camel Toe dive watch ?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Zeppelin 8684-2


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Russ1965 said:


> Is this the 001?
> aka the Camel Toe dive watch ?


No... This is the SBDC007 known as the Shogun. It's made of Titanium. You're thinking of the Sumo.


----------



## TGR11 (Jan 23, 2019)

Picked up this cheap Casio today. Needed a beater watch for yard work, etc. For $18.50 new on Amazon, I'm pretty impressed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> No... This is the SBDC007 known as the Shogun. It's made of Titanium. You're thinking of the Sumo.


Thanks for the informative response.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

bearwithwatch said:


> Zeppelin 8684-2


Gorgeous watch! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seiko again.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Infantry Pacifistor

??
Quartz


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Ooops dubble post🤭😌

Infantry Pacifistor


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Obris Morgan









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

STEINHART Ocean Two White mk1 43mm


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Vanguard

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200716/5ae82ed9bf7480cdfed6bb5d6366ce88.jpg[/IMG

Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## JaysunDee (Jul 8, 2020)

Khakis


----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

Archimedes Pilot 42









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Putting the Bulova to work.


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

TimeDilation said:


> EDOX Les Bémonts Automatic Chronograph 44mm
> View attachment 15334466
> View attachment 15334467
> View attachment 15334468
> View attachment 15334469





bearwithwatch said:


> Komandirskie 350618


Fortis Cosmonaut. Still can't post photo


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Fresh arrival


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok 420B06S


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

neilwatch said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally got a photo to show! First time!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pic from yesterday but wearing again today. This is my old Casio from the 1990s IIRC. I wore this watch every day for years. Module stopped working and jeweler told me it was broken years ago so I tossed it in a drawer.

I have never attempted to work on a watch before, but I opened it up this week and found the battery strap mount was broken. Made a workaround and it started up perfectly. Tossed it on a NATO and my old friend is back in business. It provides me great beater.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My first NTH which is far prettier than the name might suggest.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

Old Timex still ticking









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

Halfway through the day with a Dan Henry.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Bronze Friday


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

My avatar.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## hornet222 (Jun 16, 2017)

Seiko Alpinist


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Good Ole Raketa Perpetual
Too lazy to set date and day


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


>


Great looking!


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

hornet222 said:


> Seiko Alpinist
> View attachment 15352773


Never owned one. What makes Alpinist better?


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

johnnyfunk said:


> Halfway through the day with a Dan Henry.
> View attachment 15352401
> 
> 
> ...


If only they made it a day date. I would be all over it.


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

heyBJK said:


>


Great looking. What brand?


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

sticky said:


> My first NTH which is far prettier than the name might suggest.
> View attachment 15351956


Love the Doxa look!


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


What brand? Thanks


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

MAD777 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Love the look!


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

VicAjax said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the photo


----------



## hornet222 (Jun 16, 2017)

neilwatch said:


> Never owned one. What makes Alpinist better?


It just fits every occasion very well. Plus, the green/golden combo is quite unique.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Early 1990's Casio STR-2000 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

neilwatch said:


> What brand? Thanks


It's a Glycine.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Seiko 5


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

hornet222 said:


> It just fits every occasion very well. Plus, the green/golden combo is quite unique.


What kind of movement does it have?


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

It ain't Tuesday yet................but what the heck?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Enjoying nature


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Still wearing my early 1990's Casio STR-2000. Today I threw it on a blue NATO strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Took off the Defender to paint. This Timex can take it.


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Just a sliver of moon remaining ...


----------



## othertbone (May 27, 2018)

Flip flops


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

So hot we're always at the pool.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Shanghi Kontiki!









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex TW2P75400


----------



## hornet222 (Jun 16, 2017)

neilwatch said:


> What kind of movement does it have?


It's the pre - 'X' version of 2020. So it's the 6R15 workhorse


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

Okay. Thanks


----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen Fugu.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

EDOX Les Bémonts Automatic Chronograph 44mm


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)

Wow folks I can not stress enough how nice this new arrival is! I can honestly say that I am happier with the initial quality of this piece than anything I have ever bought. It has actually inspired me enough to get off my lazy arse and post a full review for the first time.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Seiko Recraft SSC667









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Duro love this evening!









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

There's exactly one good thing about having a small wrist. I can wear nice pieces like this 70-year old 23 x 36mm US-made Lord Elgin.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

These are getting really hard to find, but I snagged this SUN065 in like-new conditon 









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Chris Sorensen (Sep 10, 2013)

A500 gold module swapped into the steel model.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Haven't taken a watch picture for awhile


----------



## TrunkXL (Aug 24, 2019)

Casio from Illest









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

My daily beater, for work. I need to remove the cyclops.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

59yukon01 said:


>


I have one of these and it may be the most comfortable watch I've ever worn.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO Presage


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

MIDO Ocean Star 200 in Blue 42.5mm...


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

TimeDilation said:


> MIDO Ocean Star 200 in Blue 42.5mm...
> View attachment 15358571


I love the look of that watch!


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15358325
> View attachment 15358327
> View attachment 15358329


Curious. How accurate is it? Thanks


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Is that the oil filled quartz?


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

jovani said:


>


Is that the SRP777? Great design!


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 15357637


Wish they made a smaller case!


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

neilwatch said:


> Curious. How accurate is it? Thanks


About 7-10ish seconds fast per day so far. But haven't had it long enough to give you a really accurate answer. Accuracy seems good though.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex Linear Chronograph T2P276


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

TimeDilation said:


> About 7-10ish seconds fast per day so far. But haven't had it long enough to give you a really accurate answer. Accuracy seems good though.


That's pretty good. A little fast is better than a little slow.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

neilwatch said:


> Is that the SRP777? Great design!


yes, SRP777 and ZULUDIVER 328 Italian Rubber NATO Watch Strap


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Theflyingclocksman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooohhh. This caught my attention. Is that some sort of PVD Seals model A? I am normally not a fan of PVD coated watches, or dark watches in general, but that looks good!

Edit: Didn't realize this was your WUS handle Michael. We met once over several craft beers and I picked up a model A from you. Glad to see you are still making sweet watches, and I am looking forward to my next trip to EDH for some more beers and watch talk. And yes, my seals watch is still with me.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on SC Angus Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

neilwatch said:


> Is that the oil filled quartz?


No, the MS19 isn't. I saw the oil filled one for sale the other day.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Parnis ST2505


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0100-50me.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Grey wotsit Samurai.


----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

Tudor BB


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Waiting at the physical therapist's office for my son to finish up.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO Chronograph


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

skriefal said:


> There's exactly one good thing about having a small wrist. I can wear nice pieces like this 70-year old 23 x 36mm US-made Lord Elgin.
> 
> View attachment 15356758


I have a 7.5 inch, broad flat wrist. and these still look good. You don't have to be a small guy to rock a small watch.
Just remember Cary Grant wore a 34mm Rolex, and he was still a man's man.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Oris today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Svalbard Elementary AA20


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Terra Cielo Mare Orienteering BP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Danielc117 (Jan 31, 2020)

Seiko SPB147


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Seiko Spirit SBTR027 on Barton Sailcloth


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

you might get tired of seeing it but this one is difficult to take off! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

LONGINES Conquest Auto Black 43mm


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0151-09L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Almost dinner time!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danielc117 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

seiko premier kinetic perpetual









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Shot is from yesterday, but I'm still wearing it now. Hope everyone has a good weekend.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Deep Blue for this hot rainy day


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Seaking Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Casio AQ-S810W Tough Solar Illuminator









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TPac by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Hamilton Khaki Titanium

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex Linear Chronograph T2P275


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

An affordable quartz with insane lume.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Still wearing it today...


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

VICTORINOX Infantry Vintage Mechanical 44mm


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JimBianchi (Sep 18, 2019)

The Tissot Gentleman.

My review from this morning.

The Best Everyday Watch


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

My wife showed up on our first date wearing this watch... destiny! ❤ The ring soon followed... SEIKO SNK809


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orient EUAG004T


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

TimeDilation said:


> My wife showed up on our first date wearing this watch... destiny!  The ring soon followed... SEIKO SNK809
> View attachment 15366161


That is amazing! So cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Vintage seiko 7005









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Axios!


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

LONGINES Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Steinhart Ocean one today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Tyler McKay (Jul 22, 2020)

Quicksilver said:


> There is a popular thread in DWF so thought it might be worth starting one here. I know many don't post in the WRUW threads and/or change watches multiple times per day. Post what is on ur wrist right now....


I'm wearing my Omaha Beach Collection by Sangamon Watches.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

My new Zelos Thresher in hunter Green. I thought hard about this purchase. In the end I'm addicted to the GMT and anything Zelos.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Azores v.2 prototype in Jamaica...










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

The Gigandet was feeling lonely so it's getting some wrist time....


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Boldr Mustang VK64


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Stiletto AR1135-10E


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO Presage Automatic 42mm


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Seiko "Dark Knight" Turtle on jubilee bracelet with clasp upgraded to bomb-proof


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Where do you buy your strap ?


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Christopher Ward C7 Rapide on a Nick Mankey Designs blue strap with orange stitching. The original strap didn't fit my wrist well and the watch kept moving around. The Mankey strap is a winner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Davidofs.cz (Jul 4, 2019)

My piece of luxury, yet


----------



## Davidofs.cz (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex MK1 Mechanical









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

With Barton Band.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

After 40 days I finally received my AliExpress purchase









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

Tissot PRC 200 today.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

OceanX on tour in the English Lake District.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Pro Diver 0073























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

This watch is such a badass.....









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa yellow DiverOne on my Zodiac Tropic rubber strap. Best tropic I've owned.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

PANZERA Flight Master Falcon Eclipse Automatic 45mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot 3133, made in USSR









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

A friend's gift


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## James T. Kirk© (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, this a e-Bay purchase just came in. As the brand is American and I live in Europe, I'm always hesitant to order outside the EU because of 21% VAT plus a hefty handling fee. But this came used from the UK, still hanging by a thread for not paying taxes and customs...
Anyway, it definitely looks pretty and the dial looks deep, like a swimming pool! No wonder, the height of this shiny monstrum is 1,8cm! 18mm!!

I will definitely bang some door posts today!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

New arrival.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Is your gshock titanium case ? The watch is very beautiful


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## collossus (Apr 16, 2017)

Phoibos Voyager, new arrival today


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex Waterbury TW2R38200


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my safe space using Kakatalk with a single flush.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Right now !


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Longines Hydroconquest Chronograph for me today


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Arrived today.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

jovani said:


>


Wow, that's cool !
Did that take a lot of finding ?
Love the name  Clever

Edit: 🤦‍♂️ Thought I was in the incoming forum! Still, well cool


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Citizen AT8020-54L Blue Angels























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Set up the new guy (what a faff). Bonus points fo UK members who can guess where my next beach visit will be.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin Blue in Jamaica.

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200730/ffdf357f4e62e38d13e9fc401fc73dff.jpg[/IMG

Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Citizen. Watch is stunning in bright sunlight where it literally sparkles. Less so with indoor lighting.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 71721584


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

ORIENT STAR Automatic Silver 42mm


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

TimeDilation said:


> ORIENT STAR Automatic Silver 42mm
> View attachment 15373160
> View attachment 15373162
> View attachment 15373163
> View attachment 15373164


Beautiful.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0119.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

JM252 said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you very much! 👍😁🕙


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

F91W


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Shocked by Corona


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

James T. Kirk© said:


> Well, this a e-Bay purchase just came in. As the brand is American and I live in Europe, I'm always hesitant to order outside the EU because of 21% VAT plus a hefty handling fee. But this came used from the UK, still hanging by a thread for not paying taxes and customs...
> Anyway, it definitely looks pretty and the dial looks deep, like a swimming pool! No wonder, the height of this shiny monstrum is 1,8cm! 18mm!!
> 
> I will definitely bang some door posts today!


That thing is a BEAST.. Yikis. What's it weigh??


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Aged dial and hands in a cheap pilot case.









Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Evening attire

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Date is yesterday but still wearing today


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

neurogenesis said:


> I'm confused. Isn't _this_ a WRUW thread? Why wouldn't you just post in the one everyone else is posting to?
> 
> It's a bit irksome that WRUW has turned into what-are-you-wearing-tomorrow, so maybe this is the _What are you wearing right now...no really...right *now*_ thread?


Looks like it's a.call to the affordable crew. No one would cry if you were kind enough to post a pic.


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Picked a great day to sharpen knives... The flies are eating me alive.

*Admin Edit*, as a reminder: _8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## tropicwatches (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

This, to get the weekend started!










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Vostok


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Huawei GT2









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Wore this Kenneth Cole my wife bought me for our 5th wedding anniversary over ten years ago now. The crystal was so beat I never wore it anymore, but [USER]brandon\[/USER] has breathed new life into it for me with a beautiful new double dome sapphire crystal. Thank you so much dude, it looks great!!


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## THE-FURY (Apr 22, 2018)

Nomos 553


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> Ooohhh. This caught my attention. Is that some sort of PVD Seals model A? I am normally not a fan of PVD coated watches, or dark watches in general, but that looks good!
> 
> Edit: Didn't realize this was your WUS handle Michael. We met once over several craft beers and I picked up a model A from you. Glad to see you are still making sweet watches, and I am looking forward to my next trip to EDH for some more beers and watch talk. And yes, my seals watch is still with me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Ah yes, anytime, I'm always up here and ready for a cold one.

The pvd on these has been excellent, no issues what so ever. The brushed finish is superb. I have the all black version on many days.

Hope alls good on your end!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

_*SNZH 57.....







*_


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Raketa Perpetual Calendar


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ A Timex Easy Reader that's been well-used for years.

Tom K.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## foxzone (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Seiko Machina Sportiva SNAF85P1
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

C Ward "Old Logo" Trident Classic - best CW to date


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Neptune

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Mid day swap*







*


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Edifice evening









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

One of my favorites.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Searanger
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Heimdallr Sharkey Promaster


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Today on a boat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

OS today. Simple, accurate, legible.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

It s time to get my *Breitling Airwolf*


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## mar1140 (Mar 27, 2017)

It's a bronze day today!









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

All by myself in my classroom, a very different first day of school this year... EDOX Les Bémonts Automatic Chronograph 44mm


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphiboa 090






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex Waterbury TW2R38300


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Stay safe.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

MIDO Ocean Star 200 in Blue 42.5mm


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Straton Watches


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orient EVAD003W


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

My daily ride or die partner. I keep asking myself, why this watch gets so much wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa M.S. 20 tonight


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

NY0040.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Vintage Everite King running a superb 7/240 movement.


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Fossil Neutra Chrono C221053






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Stay safe.


Nice. What model is this?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

On a Christopher Ward hybrid that arrived, yesterday...


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 solar dive chronograph today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm really glad I decided to do a wruw otherwise I wouldn't have noticed the crown had unscrewed. I'd unscrewed it earlier to synchronise.


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Scuba dude 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waymond wamano (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Boldr Corsair VK64


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia neptune









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

844076F4-4344-4464-9E7A-F278A04547FC by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Homage for this afternoon with this *Corgeut Black Bay GMT*


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

ORIENT Neo 70's Panda 42mm on Racing Strap from twostitchstraps


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

I&W JS50


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Scuba Dude


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SifuJeff (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Today is my first ever rebuild/serviced watch. a 1960's Lord Nelson Diver.
EB8800 movement. Runs great!
Oh yeah- the lume still works for about 30 min.


----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

SifuJeff said:


> View attachment 15384770


This Oris (actually the cal110 and following enhancements) was a first-love when I got into watches - the only niggle I've had that has held me back is the emphasised logo and "power reserve" text.. wish the text wasn't there.. : (

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## waymond wamano (Apr 21, 2020)

Staple Pigeon x Timex


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

SBTR027


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Yeet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Submariner 114060









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO Prospex SRPB53J1 on Strapcode Hexad Bracelet


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Christopher Ward C65 Trident Diver























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Got a few scales on today's watch of choice.





  








Alpinist & pike-19inch.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Aug 7, 2020


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## GazzSteiko (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Seiko salmon!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

These two were this past weeks selection and the Ulysse Nardin Marine was today's pick and both go back into storage after today


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

ORIENT STAR Automatic Silver 42mm


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

JDM marlin california dial.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Inox on MN strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Enjoying my new arrival 😊👍


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Lip Himalaya Chronograph 671593


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*TSAO *_Baltimore







_


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Lets go Flyers!


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Just seeing if I can post pic without attachment!


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

So why is it posting as an attachment??


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Tap, talk, and buy another watch.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Vostok Retrol 2415


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SARV001


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

MAS Irukandji diver


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex TW2R45100


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Dive Master 500D









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Bambino


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Right now...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

NY0100-50me:


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Today


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Poslano sa mog Nokia 7 plus koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Chris Sorensen (Sep 10, 2013)

Fresh from the mailbox-


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orient FEVAD004BT


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Vintage Casio G-Shock* for me this afternoon


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Cheers!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Still enjoying my Seiko salmon!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

FREDERIQUE CONSTANT Automatic 43mm


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Shanghai 8120


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*CHRISTOPHER WARD- C7 RAPIDE.







*


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

The Pulsar military on a Bond CNS elastic band is getting some wrist time this week....


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

An oldie but goodie.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Maybe a little out of place here but I'm sure many of you will agree that the SOH is a good looking watch.


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Casio


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO Presage Zen Garden 41.7mm with HIRSCH Merino Nappa Leather Strap


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 71951775


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Nighthawk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Seikosis (May 9, 2014)

Alpha Explorer.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Poslano sa mog Nokia 7 plus koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This afternoon i choose my *Longines Chronograph Hydroconquest*


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Seiko salmon still taking all the wrist time. Very cheap Seiko bracelet is somehow utterly charming










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

Archimedes Pilot 42









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

I call this my black Billy.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

HAMILTON Khaki Field Auto 44mm


----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)

Few days old. First quartz watch I've purchased in years. Hopefully it'll serve its purpose well as a beater.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

I&W JS50


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

sticky said:


> Maybe a little out of place here but I'm sure many of you will agree that the SOH is a good looking watch.
> 
> View attachment 15393610


I'm very taken by the look of this piece. For me ,probably the nicest Breitling I've seen to date.
Has that clean aesthetic about it, uncluttered ! If it was within my means.....oh yes.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Right Now? This, my SRPB53. Just simple.


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Pocket watch coverted


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GA-2000


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## JFED25 (May 28, 2020)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Seiko Spirit SBTR027 on Barton Sailcloth


What color is that Barton strap?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

JFED25 said:


> What color is that Barton strap?


Navy Blue

Poslano sa mog Nokia 7 plus koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

LONGINES Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

LONGINES Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Early 1990's Casio STR-2000 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my safe space using Kakatalk with a single flush.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What else but my new Seiko LE SPB149


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Mid day rotation


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

These are great watches, chunky, but not too big. Casio Overland OVW-500BJ Solar Atomic Ani/Dig. Note the confirmation of Atomic update in the lower right of the digital display. On Seatbelt-style NATO. 42mm. 14.6mm thick.
Bead blasted stainless finish contributes to the military feel of this watch. What do you guys think?


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

Last day for this one


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Out of the vault ! Time for fresh air.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

EDOX Les Bémonts Automatic Chronograph 44mm


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A lovely Oris 65.


----------



## distinguish1906 (Mar 23, 2020)

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Deep Black










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

vostok






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Promaster BN0150-28E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis F43









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the honeymoon with the Seiko LE SPB149, still on the bracelet though I may switch to its blue rubber strap later.


----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)

It's always interesting to see what some people consider an "affordable" watch.
This one was affordable in the 1970's and is affordable today, although it's new cousin, the Timex Marlin, is not inexpensive.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pepsi, pooch, and pillows. I may not move off the couch today unless it gets sunny. Then it might be pool time again.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk flushing with a single flush.


----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Zelos Mako v3 in teal.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

TISSOT Chemin des Tourelles Black 42mm


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Shanghai 8120


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

My Patek doesn't have these features.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

My most recent acquisition


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)

Orient Mako II


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the honeymoon with the SPB149, but on a tropic strap. The end doesn't fill in the mug as much as I'd want. So probably won't stay on long. I'll try the seiko rubber next then a blue canvas.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Tian Harlan Chromachron from the early 80s made by Pierre Cardin


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Citizen Blue Angel AT8020-54L
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Sturmanskie Kosmos Chronograph 6S21-4765393


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

ORIENT Sun and Moon Open Heart 42mm


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

My well-worn Casio ABC Solar Atomic ProTrek PRW-3100. Very sharp display


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Just arrived today. Alexander James Pilot, with Seiko VH31 smooth second hand sweep quartz movement. Came with a very nice black leather strap, but because heatwave, put it on a spare paratrooper strap I had lying around.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

👍👍


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

New to me. Thanks to a friendly forum member. Giving it a test drive before giving to my son. I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the G Shock clan.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Ike2 said:


> View attachment 15403944
> 
> New to me. Thanks to a friendly forum member. Giving it a test drive before giving to my son. I like it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


all the best and it looks fabulous. your son is going to love it! lo-fi and stealthy looking. perfect choice!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Junkers 6970-3 Series-G38


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

HAMILTON Viewmatic Silver Automatic 44mm


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Accutron II Alpha


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This morning it s time for my *Tissot Seastar Vintage*


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Makin' mates with my latest best friend !


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to my Seiko SPB149 on the seiko rubber strap. 



























America


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to my Seiko SPB149 on the seiko rubber strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!!!

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15405311


Cameltoe.

Sorry once you see it you'll never be able to unsee it...


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

CITIZEN Signature Grand Classic Automatic 43mm


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just delivered Kamasu with gorgeous red dial









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Back to the Citizen BN0150-28E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Cameltoe.
> 
> Sorry once you see it you'll never be able to unsee it...


i thought i inadvertently showed my cameltoe.


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Yep, in the jammies getting caught up on my shows... and filling out beginning school forms for the kids.... ahhhhh!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Svalbard Regulator AF12


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

My new *CasiOak G-Shock*


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

This lovely little cracked dial Vostok I picked up on eBay. It's a very unique little watch with a dial texture that looks very leaf like.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

Tsarli said:


> Just arrived today. Alexander James Pilot, with Seiko VH31 smooth second hand sweep quartz movement. Came with a very nice black leather strap, but because heatwave, put it on a spare paratrooper strap I had lying around.
> 
> View attachment 15403203


How is the quality? Alexander James has a really nice looking white snowflake diver that looks amazing, but I've heard basically nothing about the brand.


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

HKA 38. I'm surprised you can actually see it with the camo strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)

⠀


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Helson_hyped (Dec 25, 2017)

In its natural environment.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Casio MTD-1060D-7AVEF


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)

And here's today's!!


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

G2900 - a great G for people with small wrists and for individuals that value legibility! Love this piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Cameltoe.
> 
> Sorry once you see it you'll never be able to unsee it...


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Friday, Right Now. !


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Pocket watch


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Raven 42 vintage on Eulit canvas.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Strap change on the Glycine today.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

30 seconds ago so really RIGHT NOW


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MrBacchus (Apr 17, 2015)

Hamilton Air Race


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Pongster said:


> i thought i inadvertently showed my cameltoe.


Nope it's the marker at 12 on that watch. *giggle* can't help but giggle like Beavis when I see it


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Nope it's the marker at 12 on that watch. *giggle* can't help but giggle like Beavis when I see it


yup. Now i see a cameltoe in all my turtles. Thanks to you.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Daily beater, almost feel bad for it at times.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*







SRP775*


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My unanticipated honeymoon with this inexpensive Seiko salmon continues....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFreak (Aug 3, 2020)

Seiko Presage Urushi Lacquer Dial


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

Welcome to the Weekend!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 15410526


I almost wore mine today. I don't have a nice bracelet like that for mine. Looks good.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Glycine today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

#WifeWatchWeekend


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

No-Watch CM1-2821


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

No-Watch CM1-2821


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

PL-1195
1998 Quartz Star Trek Voyager Watch with the USS Enterprise NCC-1701-E on the front

My folks got it for me about 20 year ago when they visited the Las Vegas Star Trek Experience

New battery, new 16mm strap


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## SeikoFreak (Aug 3, 2020)

Laco Augsburg Taupe 39 - Limited Edition


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Movado SE full ceramic watch and bracelet.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia SE420B05


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

My 2009 special.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Modded Orient Ray on a Strapcode oyster with the polished center links.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This morning i have a *Seiko PADI Turtle*


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SPB149 today


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's blue and it's a Dan Henry so it qualifies as a "must get" for me.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Pongster said:


> yup. Now i see a cameltoe in all my turtles. Thanks to you.


Ha Ha Ha HA Ha You are welcome!

LOL


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

39 yrs and still ticking spot on









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

I've decided to keep this beautiful piece! It really does have it's own position in the watch game, where many cannot match!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

MIDO Ocean Star 200 in Blue 42.5mm


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Three days and still in the same strap!


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex TW2R45000


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Hecla Titanium goodness


----------



## WanderingFool (May 7, 2020)

Dan Henry 1962 on Bund.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

Change of pace, probably haven't worn this in over a year. Although only 43.5mm, it feels a little big on me, probably as I've been wearing smaller watches. Unfortunately, only the triangles and hands are lumed. Kind of hard to tell, but its a Navy sunburst-effect dial. The coin-edged bezel is fixed.


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Really cool strap @wysanz , who makes it?


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

The strap is original, I only did the stitching part. Thanks


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Casio Rangeman GW9400* for this morning


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Atticus Pytheas Prototype

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

STEINHART Ocean Two White mk1 43mm


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Deep Blue










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

poljot buran chronograph






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Pocket coverted.


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

Cheap and cheerful









smoothtick.com
chronopix.com


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not so keen on the -ve display but the blue more than makes up for it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same......


----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

Dan Henry









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## eldridge214 (Aug 21, 2019)

Enjoying the light blue EMG Nemo today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

ORIENT Neo 70's Panda 42mm on Racing Strap from twostitchstraps


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Pelion prototype




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Doxa dome...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Taking my Hamilton field watch for some hiking!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vhl71 (Aug 1, 2020)

Orient Ray II
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

DevilRay


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

RedStar Seagull ST2130 1963


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*







SSC021..*...Solar.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX011


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Perfect patina...






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## x2046 (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Helson Shark Diver 38 SS

This watch is a cheat code. Visually it wears like a 40mm, but on wrist feels like a 38mm. It's thin, and the bracelet is comfortable and well made.

Absolute home run from Helson. The 40mm seems to get all the glory but on my 6.75" (flat across the top) wrist, this is perfection.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Alpha Daytona Chronographe*


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## SeikoFreak (Aug 3, 2020)

Seiko Presage Zen Garden


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ticino today


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Casio DBC32D-1A


----------



## vhl71 (Aug 1, 2020)

59yukon01 said:


>


Is it the new king turtle? SPRE05? I almost bought one.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

vhl71 said:


> Is it the new king turtle? SPRE05? I almost bought one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


No it's the SRPC23J anthracite dial.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

CITIZEN CA0349-51L TI-IP Super Titanium Chronograph 43mm


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Pleeeaasse put a combi bracelet on that. So much better.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Pagani Design GMT* for this morning


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*Black Friday- *








Said goodbye to a, long time ill family member, at least no more pain for him.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Well... We're going into Mid-Autumn... little buds are blooming
So not just today...









For the rest of the whole week, buds of different colors bloomed on my wrist
































😅​


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Latest G Shock.


----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Tractor time...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

Dan Henry....I like the look better than the Carl Bucherer.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

randb said:


> Pleeeaasse put a combi bracelet on that. So much better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll have to get one.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Raven today.


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

OVW-100BJ - dual auto LED system, illuminates automatically in low ambient light


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Sturmanskie Kosmos 6-S21-4765392


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

HAMILTON intra-matic Silver 42mm


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Waterbury










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

_







_


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

goodfishfrancis said:


> .


Can't see your watch, but I'm sure that its lovely, Francis


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

1960 Rolex 1625 turn-o-graph:


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Pytheas Prototype - just the sort of treasure a goblin hopes to find unguarded.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Daytime lumeshot of the Pelion prototype










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

#WifeWatchWeekend The ultimate his and hers grab & go watches... CASIO G-Shocks GWM5610-1


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Citizen Nighthawk BJ7010-59E


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Tactix Delta Solar


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Swiss G-Shock


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Hungry crown = "wrong" wrist...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*OCEAN ONE VINTAGE







*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GN Gulfmaster.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day three with the Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orient FAC0000AB0 (Gen2 Ver2)


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

OceanX Chronograph CWC Bond NATO and Zelos Abyss 3 Zuludiver Rubber NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Familyman310 (Dec 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

ORIENT STAR Basic Date Automatic Silver 42mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This arrived in today's mail:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SPB149


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Had the AS at the factory for up-grades...couldn't leave without some 'swag'

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Meteora Prototype










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia SE420B06S


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

EDOX Les Bémonts Automatic Chronograph 44mm


----------



## SeikoFreak (Aug 3, 2020)

Seiko Prospex Turtle Made in Japan


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A master of mud.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

'UFO' '70's Timex


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Corgeut BB GMT* for me


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

STEINHART Aviation Vintage 44mm


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Bulova Lunar Pilot 96B251
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Red Star Seagull ST1931


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Strejle (Apr 24, 2018)

Haha im surprised I'm enjoying Pagani Design.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*PRS200







*


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon* for this afternoon


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Zeppelin LZ127 7686-1


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Seiko Automatic Sport 5 SRPD51









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

TISSOT V8 Swissmatic 42.5mm


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Prometheus S80










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Unexpected purchase today, the casio stealth "casioak" GA-2100.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

AEVIG.....right now.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

poljot









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Wacked Orfina









Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

TimeDilation said:


> TISSOT V8 Swissmatic 42.5mm
> View attachment 15430148
> View attachment 15430149
> View attachment 15430150
> View attachment 15430151


What a lovely piece, stunning clean aesthetics.. I'm quite knocked out by how this looks !


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Daniel JeanRichard Chronographe* for this afternoon


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GG-B100


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

MK II Kingston


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch Retro 71731768


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay 58 Blue. Just got it last week and it's lovely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi!

My new toy.









Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

DevilRay


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Islander ISL-#09 Blue









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SPB149 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PHStern (Mar 18, 2020)

Christopher Ward C65 Automatic


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

xpiotos52 said:


> What a lovely piece, stunning clean aesthetics.. I'm quite knocked out by how this looks !


Thanks, glad you like it. 👍


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

VICTORINOX Infantry Vintage Mechanical 44mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

1st gen Sumo:


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Seiko 7c43-6a00


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waymond wamano (Apr 21, 2020)

Lorier Falcon II


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Since 1/1986


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Friday with the Titanium Hecla


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sscob1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Casio MTP-1300SG-7AV


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Alpina










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Changed over to this.


----------



## vhl71 (Aug 1, 2020)

My new watch.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

King Turtle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Komandirskie 650539


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Enjoying the 61 on a wet Sunday morning 🤗


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

KS 4402-8000


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

LONGINES Conquest Auto Black 43mm


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just got this one this past week. NTH Devilray blue.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

VL123 said:


> Unexpected purchase today, the casio stealth "casioak" GA-2100.
> View attachment 15430230


That's sweet!

OoO baby!


----------



## PalmTreeVIP (Sep 5, 2020)

Fathers day here, grandfathers watch


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*VICTORINOX.......*right now.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Wore Carolina 13/40 for Fathers Day in Australia


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Kitewine (Apr 7, 2017)

SNK355


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Expect something Game of Thronsey soon as this little chap muscles in on the Daytona and Sub's act.


----------



## sscob1 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Enjoying the last official summer weekend of 2020. New NTH Devilray diver
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Break time....


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO Recraft Automatic SNKM97 44mm


----------



## sscob1 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Infantry Vintage Chrono.


----------



## LogLip19 (May 11, 2020)

This Big Bang 44 is beaut and a beast on the wrists. Especially with the rubber strap it is versatile for work or play.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia 1967









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another G Shock. This time the GST-B200.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## gray-beard (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

BALL EHC "Hunley"


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

My recent favorite...
The Islander ISL-#09 Blue


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orient FAC00009N0 (Gen2 Ver2)


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

CITIZEN Signature Grand Classic Automatic 43mm


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last pool day....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

poljot









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

42mm Flieger, sapphire crystal, 316L SS, a lovely leather strap, and a movement that runs +2SPD. What more can you want, but what is it, and how much did it cost?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Zeppelin LZ127 7686-2


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Its been a bit of a G square day today.


----------



## sscob1 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

It's a Monster afternoon

Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Monster Lum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Speedmaster


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Pagani PD-1962 GMT Explorer
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10watchcase (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO Presage Zen Garden 41.7mm with HIRSCH Merino Nappa Leather Strap


----------



## SeikoFreak (Aug 3, 2020)

Seiko Prospex Monster 3rd Gen


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Sure nice lookin'.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

.*ALPINIST............*_right now.







_


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Today's G Shock.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch Retro 71721584


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


>


Really cool retro vibe on this one! Like it!!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sscob1 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Andy654321 (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

ORIENT Duke Automatic Champagne 43mm


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot buran, 2612 movement, mechanical alarm.































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Helson today


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Casio WaveCeptor WV-59DE-1AVEF


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15438781


Just splendid indeed. Thanks for posting. Regards


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Mine..


----------



## sscob1 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sarb









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

FREDERIQUE CONSTANT Automatic 43mm


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Just in...my Anniversary gift from my better half. Reeeally diggin it!


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## rickc1970 (Feb 2, 2019)

Quicksilver said:


> There is a popular thread in DWF so thought it might be worth starting one here. I know many don't post in the WRUW threads and/or change watches multiple times per day. Post what is on ur wrist right now....


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Changed again.


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Arnie


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Have a festive Friday









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

My trusted SKX007 mod...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Panda

TGIF


----------



## sscob1 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

I can't wait to fit it with leather and stainless enhancements!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## flashbp65 (Sep 11, 2020)

Brew Mastergraph. Think i'm addicted to micro brands...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

ARAGON Divemaster 42 Automatic






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Caravelle. Recent ebay buy.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

LONGINES Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

My new BB58


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GSD-3A to end the work week


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Bertucci DX3 Field on a green NATO...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Alpina









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Citizen Avion AW1361-10H
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

After almost two weeks with my '98 Fortis Flieger Professional, today the Military Seiko. The Fortis is just a tad to big / bulky to fit comfortably under my motorcycle leathers - short ride with the Fortis yesterday reminded me of what I knew for the longest, so when I was getting ready for a longer ride today, I reached for the smaller Seiko


----------



## Butzi911!! (May 13, 2020)

Just received the other day ... Aragon Divemaster 42 Automatic. $139. Excellent initial impressions. 2 day shipping from the USA.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Spent the day trimming bushes and pruning the crap out of a River Birch. So much fun.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*SRP779K............*_Right Now !







_


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia, pelagose mod.























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Bliger


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

BN2039


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

8120
Taking it out for a test tun


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curt89 (Oct 14, 2016)

Really liking the Invicta 









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers

Check my latest work on my Instagram 
@m_c.ph
Login • Instagram


----------



## NoOtherQT (Oct 23, 2018)

Nothing fancy on this lazy Sunday, but just functional. The top is analog, the bottom is a smart watch.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sunday evening vibes!









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX T80 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Fossil FS5611 Forrester 2
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just finished cutting down a dying tree. Already miss the pool being open.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## MrBacchus (Apr 17, 2015)

Nighthawk today.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

slickvolt said:


> Nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Gen1 Monster today


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Freshly arrived Citizen Fugu NY0091-83E









Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Freshly arrived Citizen Fugu NY0091-83E
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, looks tight. Tempted by this and also the less exclusive NY0085. Enjoy.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

AP RO on a strap

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

Very nice Swiss Army!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

Why my comment landed on your watch, when I was commenting on the watch 2 above it...I do not know...most likely its me with this new app.



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Nice squale

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

MAD777 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Nice look!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orient FEM75005R9 "Mako XL"


----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

bearwithwatch said:


> Orient FEM75005R9 "Mako XL"


Really nice Orient!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

Tudor Small Rose Oyster Prince Ranger....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

New arrival! One of only 50 made years ago for a Polish forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO Presage Automatic 42mm


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*RLG *_ microB.............right now!







_


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Lorier hydra series I


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Raven Today


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of Seiko's newer styles.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

slickvolt said:


> Nice squale
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## mbsquared (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mich.g.pan (Oct 10, 2018)

My Pulsar quartz work watch.
Im never nice to this watch.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Alpina love









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS Art Deco by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*Hamilton......................................*_right now !







_


----------



## Mosho (Nov 26, 2018)

Orient watch from my then girlfriend /now wife for my 30th anniversary.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

All change.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> TS Art Deco by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Mine says G'day !!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SkyHawk back on the wrist

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Mod


----------



## Fuzzy2964 (Jul 10, 2020)

Just came in the mail. Zelos Swordfish Ti.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

New Arrival Islander ISL-30









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadisen Black with Miyota 9015, that arrived yesterday. Like my Cadisen White, the Black is +1 to +3 SPD. Very good for a $100.00 watch.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

New Lorier Falcon V2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Parnis DJ homage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15452139
> View attachment 15452140
> View attachment 15452141
> View attachment 15452142


Dig the legos...for color.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

New arrival today

Sinn 104 ST SA ABE Limited Edition 1 of 1000









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 15453864


Very nice Orient...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

slickvolt said:


> Dig the legos...for color.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you! 😁👍


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

HAMILTON Khaki Aviation Auto 46mm


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Junkers 6970-5 Series G38


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Nighthawk.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

Boldr









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Marine Roman.


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Invicta Pro Diver 30024
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Monster / strapcode


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Lorier Gemini W&W


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Boschett Cave Dweller III to join his Brother


----------



## MrBacchus (Apr 17, 2015)

Tissot Bridgeport


----------



## eldridge214 (Aug 21, 2019)

Emg Nemo at the beach today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## slickvolt (Mar 15, 2014)

Goodwill purchase...$75 just arrived.

Orient Mako, BNIB, came with bracelet and nato strap, papers, watch tag, box...everything.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)




----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

DMCBanshee said:


> Just got this Boschett Cave Dweller III to join his Brother


One reason that I never got a Cave Dweller III is that I could never decide between yellow and gray, but I didn't think of this solution!

(The other reason is that my wrist is a bit wimpier than yours &#8230


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Untitled by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFreak (Aug 3, 2020)

Vostok Komandirskie 1965


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Alpina









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

ARAGON Divemaster 42 Automatic
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

View attachment 15457244


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GSD3A to wrap up the work week

Those heat-blued hands


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

ORIENT Bambino Gen 2 Version 4 Blue 42mm


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Butzi911!! (May 13, 2020)




----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

One of my weekend watches: Vaer A12 - WWW "Dirty Dozen" style


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

1Wolf1 said:


> View attachment 15457779





1Wolf1 said:


> View attachment 15457781


My GSAR is in the shop right now getting an overhaul, should be ready next week!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My brain must be going soggy in my old age as I seemed to recall that this was an auto rather than an Eco Drive


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dark Seal on DrunkArtStraps singlepass 

























Love that brushed bezel


----------



## Constantcollector (Jul 26, 2020)

Casio AE1200 right now

Here it is earlier in the day whilst on a walk in the woods


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

PANZERA Flight Master Falcon Eclipse Automatic 45mm


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

At home but dreaming of the beach


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Lume with the lorier hydra


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

DevilRay V2


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Saturday watch on Saturday (and the rest of the week to be honest, because I can't seem to be able to take this thing off)


























Sent from my Brain using my Fingers

Check my latest work on my Instagram 
@m_c.ph
Login • Instagram


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Won't be staying but Seiko Samurai Srpe37k1


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo Turtle


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Raketa Perpetual Calendar


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

#WifeWatchWeekend is ready for takeoff! ✈ my wife's ORIENT Flight Auto in Blue 42mm/my STEINHART Nav B-Uhr Automatic 47mm
The jacket is my wife's, given to her by her grandfather who wore it as a pilot in Korea with the US Air Force 🇺🇲


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

40mm. Not going to force patina on it. Had it about a week.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Doesn't get any better (nor any shinier!) than this for under 20 USD.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Another long day of yardwork.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Orient Ray II with a F6922 movement that is extremely accurate for the evening.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*MOMENTUM.................................*_right now







_


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Casio GShock DW-6900 *for me


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Was going to get it in the traditional black but I couldn't say "no" to the PADI.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Citizen SkyHawk EcoDrive*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD this morning


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

This one.









Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

36mm looks big enough to me...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orient EUAG004T


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## HooDooDaddy (May 27, 2011)




----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Bliger 42mm Automatic
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)

Just got this Spinnaker Hunley in the mail, 15 minutes ago, incredible value. 41.5mm.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

CITIZEN CA0349-51L TI-IP Super Titanium Chronograph


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


WOW  a de-badged Submariner


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

PAM111









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## lanjim (Nov 23, 2015)

Red label









Sent from my SM-F700U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Devilish










Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Last time wearing this Aeromatic on geckota bracelet both are in the sales forum now.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

AD30 Reissue


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Ya

















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Not shot right now but still worn right now

















Sent from my Brain using my Fingers

Check my latest work on my Instagram 
@m_c.ph
Login • Instagram


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

New Divemaster 42. Aftermarket mesh.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

LONGINES Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Ball









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

Cause it's Tuesday


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue GST-W300


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Corgeut Black Bay GMT*
*


  




*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Festina F16275-5


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Roue Watches


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mako
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

p=mv... HAMILTON Khaki Field Auto 44mm


----------



## tle (Feb 10, 2015)

GS45 for today.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Excellent option at its price point

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## sokard (Feb 27, 2017)

My citizen panda chronograph!!!! 










IG @sokardk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10watchcase (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Today I wore the Glycine Combat Sub Bronze:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## crwoody (Oct 2, 2019)

A couple pictures of a recent acquisition...
Friday is just around the corner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just arrived. She's a beauty!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## vhl71 (Aug 1, 2020)

Just received.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Seiko Macchina Sportiva SNAF85P1























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch One Hand 337477761


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Just got this. Love the 38mm size with the Shark Hunter.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

From this weekend, by the skid pad









And for desk diving today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

can't get enough of how good this dial looks

TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

LONGINES Conquest Auto Black 43mm


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SKX............right now


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

FiftyFour Sea Dweller.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*CasiOak GA-2100*


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15468366


I love this watch.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the BA gang.


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

U1 today


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Might as well finish the week with this one.....


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

An old fave...









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I love the color of that Glycine. ^^^

Here's the watch I'm wearing, today.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO 5 SNKN11J1 43MM


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## lanjim (Nov 23, 2015)

Oceanus!









Sent from my SM-F700U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Long work week, ready to start the weekend


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Today is a 2 watches day ....... (not simultaneously, though )


----------



## lanjim (Nov 23, 2015)

MHe225 said:


> Today is a 2 watches day ....... (not simultaneously, though )
> View attachment 15470806


I'll 2nd that! 









Sent from my SM-F700U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

VICTORINOX..............right now


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Bktaper (Oct 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orient CFX01002TH


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bob Loblaw (Dec 12, 2011)

Ginault Ocean Rover II 201175LSICN


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Armand Nicolet today


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Shanghai 8120


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

I expect it feels a bit disappointed to be worn by a slob like me


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Back in my stable. Should never have gotten rid of it. Recently serviced by Credor too!!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## QinSage (Sep 29, 2020)

Seiko 5 SNMK87K1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Retro 2415-550934


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Heimdallr Tuna on Seiko silicone.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This one today


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus Avalon 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## geowolf1000 (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

.


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)

Spinnaker Hunley


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dark Seal


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Yesterday's picture I'm afraid but when the old personal life causes the watch train to come off the rails you guys get an old pic.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Rainbow Diver ;]


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

After 5 days it's +3 secs. That's +0.6 sec/day! I've never had a problem with the SW vs ETA.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dark Seal


That's gorgeous. Seals has never released a duff watch. In fact they consistently knock it out the park with every watch they make.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Citizen Promaster Skyhawk*
*


  




*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

catsteeth said:


> That's gorgeous. Seals has never released a duff watch. In fact they consistently knock it out the park with every watch they make.


Thanks  I love what he does and his upcoming diver is a must have for me. I'll sell this to fund it as I have too many watches as it is but I do like this one a lot.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Svalbard Elementary AA20


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Bulova Lunar Pilot 96B251
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun again....


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

Vaer green field


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

ZELOS HAMMERHEAD TITANIUM SUBMARINE 1000M Lim.Ed. 80pz.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

0B950FB7-7706-4EAE-8693-CD5C045A9D31 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another one for the album - Sticky wearing a dressy watch.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok komandirskie K39









Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Raketa Marine*

*


  




*


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Raven vintage


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 37471763


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)

Christopher Ward C65 khaki green


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model is that?

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

Today









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

...









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Latest G.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)

Defakto Transit









Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

sticky said:


> Latest G.
> 
> View attachment 15479886


What model is that?

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tle (Feb 10, 2015)

The superior for today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugo-daniele (May 14, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

cghorr01 said:


> What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


GR-B200RAF-8AER


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I thought the RAF carbon was light but this Oceanus is a whole new story.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Raketa Perpetual Calendar 2628.H


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

sticky said:


> GR-B200RAF-8AER


Never saw a G shock i liked...until I did. That may have to be the first

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

My new Phylida Speedy










Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SCURFA DiverOne


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Today's grill timer...

Untitled by Brian King, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Today, tomorrow...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)

WOTD


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Still enjoying this inexpensive Seiko....


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen LE.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Maurice Lacroix Calendrier Retrograde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)

Deleted post and moved to Oct 4 thread.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Polar loop


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Red Star Seagull ST1931


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Still wearing it today...


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

It's a Railroad kind of day.
















Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

TURTLE............right now !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great watch Russ, a real classic.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]







☕


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Great watch Russ, a real classic.


Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GA-2000


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Something different 
Something Quartz 
Something blue for #bluewatchmonday


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Alpha Daytona Chronograph* for this afternoon


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Tressa Lux


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Christopher Ward C65 Blue:


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

No-Watch CM2-3721


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2020)

eminguy said:


> Graf Zeppelin LZ121, model #7784-2 on a Bond nato. Very nicely done (IMHO) homage of/to the Glashutte Sixties. Couldn't afford the original at 7-8k, so this is a great compromise. Love the look.
> 
> View attachment 12569589
> View attachment 12569591


Hello Eminguy, Nice Zeppelin! Any interest in selling? Lee


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)

This thing has become my daily knock around watch since I got it. I have to admit a lot of bang for the buck. I am always afraid of hurting my better watches. And end up wearing these cheap ones except when I am going out.


----------



## BartMan59 (Sep 14, 2020)

A venerable classic.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GBX 100 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

A 'Fatboy'.....



















1980 CWC G-10 as issued by the MOD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

Nodus Contrail with SS bracelet.
















Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## axj0734 (Aug 27, 2020)

Draken Tugela 2.0 "Super Blue" with what once was a matching NATO (before I wore it so much it's now too dingy to match).


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Ocean One Bronze Green....with 2.5 yrs of patina..................right now !








Very close to being my favourite...very,very comfy on original strap & gets worn heaps.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

120Clicks said:


> View attachment 15484409


Wonderful picture of a fabulous watch


----------



## NitroUK (Feb 7, 2015)

On my wrist now is the fantastic GW-7900B negative display Gshock bought for my birthday this year. Looking to get a bigger display next time so any suggestions?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Direnzo DRZ_03 'Eclipse' black w/ date just arrived last night. I'm really enjoying this watch:


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

NitroUK said:


> On my wrist now is the fantastic GW-7900B negative display Gshock bought for my birthday this year. Looking to get a bigger display next time so any suggestions?
> View attachment 15485815


So sad I lost mine, I should search it.


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Recently professionally serviced, and I regulated it. Now gaining between 0.5-1 sec per hour, with no change when resting dial up overnight. I like it! 1969 code on the movement, 1970 on the case. My high school graduation year.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Retro 2415-550931


----------



## cocotronic (Jan 10, 2016)

Alpha homage to an icon.
















Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## new2oltime (Feb 20, 2011)

Here it is: Orient (Rallye?) Even the kids like it.. I got lucky. Runs nice, set & shake... *








*


----------



## Toddstang (Mar 8, 2020)

mydemise said:


> Direnzo DRZ_03 'Eclipse' black w/ date just arrived last night. I'm really enjoying this watch:
> 
> View attachment 15486453
> View attachment 15486456
> ...


When did yours arrive? I'm in the US myself and was in on the early order. I haven't even received an email for postage yet.


----------



## aaronpascucci (Apr 23, 2013)

I purchased a Baltic Aquascaphe earlier this summer. I've loved it as a daily desk diver and even more so as my dad watch. I threw a nato on it and wear it in the lake or playing with the kids. Keeps amazing time and I find myself simply putting it in the sun so that it'll turn tropical one day. I've got hope that the "grainy" matte dial will fade in a perfect way. Its the only reason for it.


----------



## axj0734 (Aug 27, 2020)

Today it's my Hamilton Khaki Air Race, which I love. Just melts on to my wrist.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

EMG watches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

From my most expensive watch to my cheapest one... 
I enjoy them all 

Timing the sausages and veggies on the grille with the Casio World Time


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GBX 100 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Citizen Skyhawk Ecodrive* for this afternoon


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)

Shocked at how much I like this weird corky watch. The girlfriend hates but what do we really care lol


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Perpetual calendar and Presage-like finishing for $130. I'd call that a value. You can't see in this picture, but when the light reflects off the blue hands, it makes me smile.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue MDV-106


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Casio DBC-611E-1EF


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Festina Manhattan


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

👍


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Toddstang said:


> When did yours arrive? I'm in the US myself and was in on the early order. I haven't even received an email for postage yet.


I went through the same thing my friend- I saw others receiving their watches and I had not heard a peep. My Direnzo DRZ_03 arrived two days ago, on Monday 10/5/20. I received an email from UPS when the package was picked up from Sergio in Switzerland about 5 or 6 days before the watch arrived. I live about 45 min out of Phoenix, AZ.


----------



## Dtn8 (Dec 29, 2017)

NTH Devilray


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Seiko 6139-6002 Col. William Pogue Blue - Space Watch 1973*


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 15487654


 COVID's got me down, need a Flieger... which one is yours?


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

medic1 said:


> COVID's got me down, need a Flieger... which one is yours?


This one


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Crazy value for money


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Svalbard Einzeiger CG11


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett CD III


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Been into some dirty work this week, so the G-Shock has taken up all the wrist time from the others.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Traser Automatic Master UTC


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## haimwatchco (Sep 15, 2020)

Wearing the Haim Legacy chronograph in Reverse Hunter









Begin your journey at www.haimwatchco.com


----------



## axj0734 (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> This one


Thanks..... nice watch...


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Direnzo DRZ03 'Eclipse' Black Dial w/ Date:


----------



## wesvette (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Hand-cranked, Seamaster, something like 50 years old......


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Casio G-Shock Rangeman*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Oooh, an orange twirly thing on the dial.
You've already got a silver one
But this one's orange.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## buddahlou (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Seiko 5 for relaxed weekend wear.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Hecla Titanium to start the weekend


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Time Arrow _No-Radiations_ watch.


----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

Nice weekend


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia, easy gold mod.






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Today again, a Seamaster, around 50 years old....with me since around 35 years ago...used as a daily wearer for quite some time by me....serviced at Omega twice since then....excellent time keeper..


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## civic4982 (May 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

Crisp air, pumpkins, and spiked spiced cider.....YUM!.....enjoy your time!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Dressing up for dinner....might have to set the time first...the date seems right...

Twice serviced by Omega since I have it (around 30 years), some 50 years old, still runs to COSC specs....


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Time to mo dee lawn.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> From my most expensive watch to my cheapest one...
> I enjoy them all
> 
> Timing the sausages and veggies on the grille with the Casio World Time


I second that comment - from the cheapest to the most expensive - I own them because I enjoy them all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddahlou (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TobusRex (Apr 18, 2014)

Wearing one of these right now (no, that's not my wrist!). It's a pretty watch.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Old Vostok Komandirskie


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

5600 again:


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

C60 Sapphire.


----------



## Xgex (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 650541


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new SCURFA DiverOne ND713TI  so light. 56g head only


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Just a change of strap...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


>


Best looking Timex I've seen on this site !!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Bell Diver 1


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Heimdallr bronze MM300. My first experiment with forced patina; salt water and (counterintuitively) Brasso, which is a source of ammonia. I took off the blue powdery-looking stuff with lemon juice. The stock strap was too light after this, so I substituted one from an Ingersoll that I deconstructed a few weeks ago.


----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Protrek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Canning Tomatoes with a Vintage Diver


----------



## _Mechanical_Art_ (Jun 2, 2020)

Can't seem to pick anything else to wear since getting this back from service!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Lao Luan SH469-1


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Hecla titanium on the oem gutter rubber


----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Love your "sent from". I'm forever on the can while Tapatalking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## civic4982 (May 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SEIKO SNE435P1.........................right now


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

JM252 said:


> View attachment 15495539


Love this JM. I've only recently bought my 1st ORIS , a Diver 65. Silver dial with leather.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Mido Ocean Star Decompression Timer 1961 Lim.Ed. 286\1961


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

3 hander Seastar.


----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

..









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Seiko Samurai


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Just arrived, and on wrist for a test run.

Heimdallr Monster HMSF01-5L


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Zlatoust Agat 192-ChS


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Love your "sent from". I'm forever on the can while Tapatalking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## civic4982 (May 17, 2011)

5513 on a tropic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIGHT1812 (Oct 16, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

One of my favorits...save the turtles!






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Corgeut Black Bay GMT* for this morning


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Swapped watches with the wife...


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Corgeut Black Bay homage.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

U1 for a bit of a "meh" Wednesday


----------



## lanjim (Nov 23, 2015)

Grab and go today..









Sent from my SM-F700U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Chronographe Alpha Daytona*


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Svalbard Regulator AF12


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Tried & True

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

009 on an Uncle Seiko GL rubber strap.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## wesvette (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 77471760


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

How about a little retro vibe for the rest of the evening










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Prospex SRPB53J1 "Pepsi Samurai" 43.8mm


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SRPB55... new addition............right now


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Only watch I have for this weekend trip!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Citizen Blue Angels AT8020-54L
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

It is just so pretty.
My grandfather's Addressograph-Memograph retirement watch.

Not sure of the year, but it's a gorgeous Hamilton Thin-o-Matic.
(Dial scratches are courtesy of spending 20 years at the bottom of a file box before I found it.)





  








New clock wrong again.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Oct 16, 2020












  








Addressograph Hamilton.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Oct 16, 2020


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

MIDO Ocean Star 200 in Blue 42.5mm


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Exquisitely subtle colouring; blued hands, red seconds numerals, two shades of cream in the hands and face.
Sensuous sculpted case with great chrome.
As good as it gets in this class of vintage watch, I reckon.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Just arrived


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

[/url]Citi SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Citi SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Orange Ray.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok komandirskie, handwinding in house movement, beautiful design, brass case with very hard titanium nitride coating, reliable and precise, only 30 usd new, delivered to door, and makes big happy smile on your face. What a deal.






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

Caravelle 666


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Mako XL with orange bezel.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The upgraded shroud really does make a positive difference on this.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Seiko salmon!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne titanium


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

FREDERIQUE CONSTANT Classics Automatic 43mm


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## sscob1 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bond a la Bond by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*ORIS............................*right now !


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

... and changed already.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot alarm. 2612 movement.






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

Good day for the Orient Star Classic....









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

I agree with @Yankee .....it just felt right. Be well and enjoy your time!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SCURFA DiverOne


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 650546


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## R_RBU (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO 5 Sports SRP481K1 "Baby Ice Monster" 43mm on Sailcloth Waterproof Strap from B&R Bands


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Bliger


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Longines HydroConquest Chronograph*


----------



## coldbrew (Sep 27, 2020)

Been a while since I wore this.


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Hamilton Khaki Field Brown H69439901
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Stargate with its off kilter cyclops.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sarb









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

RLG MicroB................right now


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seals and Russell's Reserve SIB


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

LONGINES Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Glycine Combat Sub Vintage Bronze on Archer silicone.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok komandirskie K03 24h






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Save the Ocean Great White, while patiently awaiting the delivery of a sexy orange Jenny Caribbean 300.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Another TriStar today.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Something fresh and totally unique for well under $200, the new SoLab.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A few Longines Hydroconquests are on this page...may as well add another.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Aragon Divemaster meteorite.
























Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

...


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

I love taking pictures of this watch. Probably my most photogenic. 
You may have a better looking watch, but not by a whole lot.









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

EDOX Les Bémonts Automatic Chronograph 44mm


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Casio Pro-Trek PRW-30YT "Firefall"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wgroves (Jun 20, 2020)

hollywoodphil said:


> I love taking pictures of this watch. Probably my most photogenic.
> You may have a better looking watch, but not by a whole lot.
> View attachment 15510008
> 
> ...


Do you know what model number that is? That's great looking.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

wgroves said:


> Do you know what model number that is? That's great looking.











Link Sharing


1 file (46 KB)




linksharing.samsungcloud.com





Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTechAgent (Jul 3, 2019)

HMT Janata


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

HMT Kanchan. I'm not too fond of gold but really enjoy this watch!!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gdoggy75 (Feb 19, 2019)

My daily wear, hoping to upgrade soon


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

My first Fossil watch circa 1997









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

LONGINES Conquest Automatic Black 43mm


----------



## axj0734 (Aug 27, 2020)

This one again, same place, same book, same beer.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G GBX 100 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Tissot










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sturmanskie Gagarin. Handwound Poljot 2609 movement










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Blood moon..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Marathon Navigator at the moment.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO Presage Automatic 42mm


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX T80 PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seals Watch tonight and a boulevardier


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

STEINHART on vintage style leather........................right now


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A bit of gold and a Bambino - you couldn't ask for more.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

Starting the day with this guy for a morning workout.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Raven today


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I am wearing a Citizen automatic for Friday. It is a true tool watch: 60-click bezel, 8-o'clock crown, ISO 6425/764 compliant, Miyota 8203 movement, rubber band, excellent lume, and signed screw-down crown. To my knowledge it just uses a typical 316L case. I added a 9H crystal protector to help preserve the glass. Everything seems to line up and the watch works great. I think it is just about the most comfortable diver's watch one can get.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Breitling Avenger Seawolf Titanium* for tonight


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Marathon Navigator...


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

After a quick drive. I'll master these lume shots one day.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Speidel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

HAMILTON Khaki Field Auto 44mm


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I have had this oddball midsize titanium quartz Seiko diver (case ref. 7N35-6A20) on since I received a clean replacement clasp in the mail this afternoon.


----------



## NoOtherQT (Oct 23, 2018)

G-Shock GA-2000


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Cross







Racer


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

CE9D63D1-6494-4B54-9E70-CC9D18BF70D0 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)

Trying to capture the dome of the crystal but couldn't quite capture it in the photos.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Breakfast, lunch and dinner drinks.

















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

A gift from a friend


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Motorcycle Man (Feb 7, 2018)

Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium Sapphire on matching bracelet...


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Combo for the bonfire


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio Bond Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Curt89 (Oct 14, 2016)

Houson Chrono


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My first peek down the chrono rabbit hole.


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)

1 of 25 I believe.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

The closest I'll get to St Ives this year.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne PVD


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

ORIENT Mako XL Automatic in Blue 44mm


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Beautiful Moscow classic watch, with molnija 3603 movement.





































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

Getting to know this one in preparation for my review. Talk about a clean dial!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

A trusty TriStar.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SRP775.........................right now


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Crazy, but elegant Vostok with automatic.2241 movement





































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

My second Oskar-Emil Houston, first one with dinged crystal cost £5... this one cost a whopping 99p plus delivery from Germany which for a quite good quality Miyota chrono is bloody good deal for a solid stainless steel watch... If the dark dial doesn't please there is another Italian brand called Omorfia that uses the same case, bracelet and movement but with a white chrono dial.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

This one is pretty wild! Review to come soon.


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## BabziXD (Oct 27, 2020)

Today im wearing a vintage vostok amphibia hand-winding on a bond nato.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Seiko Blue Lagoon* for me


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

Badass









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

This one needed some wrist time.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

I up the ante on weird with my awesome Chaika Stadium, the fugliest watch in all Sovietdom...


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alkin Model Two landed for a visit... 
lots to like


----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)

Topper edition Zodiac Sea Wolf with the gray dial and yellow rally bezel.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Orient Vega.


----------



## BabziXD (Oct 27, 2020)

Today im wearing my ricoh 21 jewels automatic, i call it turtle. 🐢


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Newmark chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

Pre re-issue. I prefer the metallic date wheel and the solid color over the re-issue changes


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

CW Trident Diver C65









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Orient Mako USA II


----------



## R_RBU (Jul 1, 2020)

Raymond Weil 8500-ST-05207 put on a parachute-style strap


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Spookex (Oct 27, 2020)

My CASIO ABX-620


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Speidel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Trying a grey suede strap today


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

RAF 311


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just about the only SUN you will see in this part of the world today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Dreary day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxl (Jun 24, 2007)

Sinn 142b


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

HAMILTON intra-matic Silver 42mm


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Right Now............................the '57'


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

This one's a hell of a lot more affordable than the newest release, so...


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

This one to get the weekend started.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

Casio DW 5600 mod.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

This is on my wrist...........right now!


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Still the Reef Tiger with my current favorite strap. Two other straps from AliExpress are hopefully arriving soon ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

PRS516 3 hander.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Happy Halloween! 🎃 
LONGINES Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Caravelle with a pretty comfortable elastic single pass strap from cheapestnatostraps.


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## axj0734 (Aug 27, 2020)

Just arrived.


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

My first watch received from my parents in 1971 (8th grade). Wear it occasionally for nostalgia reasons. This manual-wind Timex keeps perfect time. Interesting that the case back is SS while the case and bezel are chrome-plated steel. Much like car bumpers of the era. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## civic4982 (May 17, 2011)

Sorry wrong sub forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mondi1911 (Jun 7, 2017)

Pelagos LHD on a blue phenomena to!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Teufelsberg #4 from FineWatchesBerlin!


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

My only watch of a couple of dozen that automatically changes for DST.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

Modded skx kind of day


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Stowa Prodiver Limette


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Casio Wallymart buy...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Panda 
TX Sync Dance by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## ComeBackShane (Oct 22, 2020)

Spinnaker Hull


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mondi1911 (Jun 7, 2017)

Wearing the watch I've had the longest on an armilla nato strap. They just look made for one another, both sporting grey surrounded by gold trim.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## RangelRocha (Dec 9, 2013)

As I'm home today, I didn't even bother to set the time and date.
















Regards.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Dracula Monster.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

RangelRocha said:


> As I'm home today, I didn't even bother to set the time and date.
> View attachment 15529984
> View attachment 15529985
> 
> ...


WOW! I've never seen this one outside of a catalog/online shop window

That looks very comfortable and really well designed.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RangelRocha (Dec 9, 2013)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> WOW! I've never seen this one outside of a catalog/online shop window
> 
> That looks very comfortable and really well designed.


Thanks sir.

It is confortable. It's a great watch. I just wish it was about 1.5mm thinner and a bit smaller, so it'd be absolutely perfect as a dress watch in my opinion.

Still is a very good, well designed watch.

Regards.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 15529723


Oh my.............a dead ringer for the Presage range


----------



## ComeBackShane (Oct 22, 2020)

Feeling that Phoibos mood today.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

My Steeldive Tuna in green today.










I bought a green silicone strap for it, but only realised when it arrived that the Tuna lugs are 22mm, not 20, so it's back on the bracelet.

M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> Oh my.............a dead ringer for the Presage range


I really like it. You get a lot of watch for the 90 € I paid during the last AliExpress sale.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## BabziXD (Oct 27, 2020)

Today im wearing Casio duro "marlin" on a black leather strap. 🐬


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

PRIM HULK


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Stipey (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The 9:00 crown only caused me fairly minor problems when I set it.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Organa Tiros. Forgot how to change the date.... similar to some Vostoks. Crown doesn't have a second position for hours/day. Have to reverse to 8pm then past 12 to change 
the day quicker. Oh and it's supposedly a dive watch? I've seen it on natos but haven't found many pictures online


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Kamasu









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO Presage Automatic Zen Garden 41.7mm on HIRSCH Merino Nappa Leather Strap


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Yesterday, Steeldive 6105-8110 waiting for hurricane ETA (and a new seconds hand after I broke this one):



Today, Retangula 6105-8000, after digging out of my drive way (and with some Halloween tattoo remnants):


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

My new addition on my wrist...................................right now.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*







G-Shock Stainless Steel *


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*DJR Bressel Chronograph GMT*
*


  




*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing the new Alkin Model Two proto today. It's quite nice and always liked the dual crown diver style.


----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

Sottomarino









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)

GLYCINE GL0079









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## axj0734 (Aug 27, 2020)

Many thoughts on this, my newest watch, but overall loving it.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Luminox 3050 series (I love orange).


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

HAMILTON Khaki Aviation Auto 46mm


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

On my wrist..............................right now.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Got the BC3 roused for action today.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

New arrival


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one has benefited from a recent movement swap.


----------



## R_RBU (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

STEINHART Ocean Two White mk1 43mm


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

Orient Kamasu


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15537041


What is that??!!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Newly arrived strap


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Uzernaime (May 1, 2020)

If it's the weekend it must be the SARB017


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R_RBU (Jul 1, 2020)

GW-5000


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

carloscastro7 said:


> What is that??!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


hey 
citizen cirrus aqualand bn4035-08e Promaster Altichron Cirrus | Citizen


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Pro-Trek









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Familyman310 (Dec 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DForester (Aug 30, 2012)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15537041


I think I see a spot where Citizen could squeeze in a couple more colors!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Back home from a the lake.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Still










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Orient Bambino


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]🎲🎲🎲


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Everyone raved about the MM300 and I just had to see if it lived up to its rep - it did.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Navigating through the weekend









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Carrerra for Sunday 









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Put a strap on it. Not sure about the color but better than the bracelet imo.


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Theflyingclocksman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is this? It looks really cool!


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

San martin


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Pajamas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

My first Citizen









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## pelltj03 (Oct 31, 2020)

First ever post on the forum. Gel filters by yours truly.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

2 pc Nato arrived today from Clockwork Synergy



















Comfy strap.
58 grams now total.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

No watch at all. My youngest likes to randomly hug my hand/wrist as tiring eases in and sleep approaches. Watches tend to put a damper on that.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Temporary changeover.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Furlough day, so why not?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Out for an invigorating mountain hike this morning with my SPC131. 🙄


----------



## stranger_in_the_night (Mar 23, 2019)

My oldie....


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Yesterday was a bit somber for all the family so it was good to fasten this on today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## R_RBU (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Poor's man Hublot.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Happy Veterans Day









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Found the perfect strap for my 6105-8000 "Golden Triangle" project:


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

.


----------



## 10watchcase (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Happy Veterans Day to my amazing wife, she proudly served in The United States Marine Corps. 🇺🇲 Our his & hers field watches ~ HAMILTON Khaki Field Auto 44mm/Khaki Field Officer 40mm


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

TimeDilation said:


> Happy Veterans Day to my amazing wife, she proudly served in The United States Marine Corps. 🇺🇲 Our his & hers field watches ~ HAMILTON Khaki Field Auto 44mm/Khaki Field Officer 40mm
> View attachment 15544126


Very nice !! .... And thanks for her service from a Canadian


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> Very nice !! .... And thanks for her service from a Canadian


Thank you my friend! I will certainly pass it on to her.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New arrival today, used Citizen Chandler


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Bronze today


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival today, used Citizen Chandler


Great looking strap combo!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Seiko at work for me and g-shock with the partner.


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival today, used Citizen Chandler


Looks awesome! Great bold numbers and color scheme. Congrats.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

johnny.bravus said:


> Looks awesome! Great bold numbers and color scheme. Congrats.


Thank you very much. I do love the numerals and wished they were lumed 
The matte black case is pretty cool and wears better than I expected for a 43mm watch.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue and Seiko - gotta be good.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Citizen Chandler Eco-Drive


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Seiko 5 sports


----------



## pelltj03 (Oct 31, 2020)

Timex Hand Wound Marlin









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Fall is ending......


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

Hamtun Nanok on canvas strap...


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Straton Watch Co


----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

New arrival, my first NTH. Thoroughly pleased with the build quality, fit and finish on this piece.









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Xanochild (Jun 16, 2020)

Olyeller68 said:


> When was it ever a question of need?


Nice


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

cheers p


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Almost a Monster


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

The Hydra II arrived and did not disappoint...





































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Steeldive Seamariner.
















Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nite Alpha w/new strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkingvw13 (Apr 27, 2017)

Sometimes you need a workhorse......I don't, but it looks cool.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

At work. In the am...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Classic today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Tactical Hammy









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Wearing the Hemel HFT20 Night Ops today:


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Seiko


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Timecatch3r (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Hecla Titanium  still haven't taken it off the oem rubber. Such a comfortable combo.


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Pontvs Marino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

As I type. MDV-102, Bertucci 3 ring zulu, sunnto clipper


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Padi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

STOWA Flieger


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Jappaner (Aug 6, 2009)

Great Universal Geneve , it is from new production ?

Today, Vratislavia Conceptum Form & Function Red Grape


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jappaner said:


> Great Universal Geneve , it is from new production ?
> 
> Today, Vratislavia Conceptum Form & Function Red Grape


Love the dial color!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Chrono GT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Sunday. 
Scurfa titanium DiverOne on the OEM rubber, which are really nice.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

longstride said:


> View attachment 15550086
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Gotta like those Birds


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

Certina DS Action


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)

Jappaner said:


> Great Universal Geneve , it is from new production ?


No. I bought this as very old stock but new.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## AsTimeGoesBy (Nov 16, 2020)

My Swiss Military Watch:


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Seiko 5


----------



## Jappaner (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Dull SARB day


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

International Pogue Day


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

ISL-18 is my new favorite affordable- Basically an SKX Mod I just never got around to doing with a killer specular dial and chapter ring. (yeah I just realized I set it to p.m. instead of a.m. this morning😜)


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Affordable and awesome









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobrc (Jun 7, 2020)

milgauss1349 said:


> Affordable and awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Where do you grab yourself one of those?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## SMPc (Nov 1, 2020)

G


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Watching the outer bands of hurricane Iota as it crosses Nicaragua:


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## geowolf1000 (Sep 29, 2020)

Just modded









Στάλθηκε από το COL-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Damasko DA46 on Santoni leather strap


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The PR indicator gets some flak but I like it.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Glashütte Spezimatic 26J (c. 1976)


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## pelltj03 (Oct 31, 2020)

Casio A1000









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Waiting on a Zoom meeting.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank goodness that all my watches don't take as much looking after as my Kinetics.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

CITIZEN Signature Grand Classic Automatic 43mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This one tonite....have a good one!!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Brown delivered today and sure was happy to score a Fairwind. Micros are getting me excited once again...lol





































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

My Zoretto getting an outing, today.










K.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I sometimes get the model numbers of the Monsters mixed up so may I present the black and orange one.


----------



## Greenred (Feb 22, 2013)

My new American Classic Boulton Mechanical with H-50 movement.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

ORIENT Sun and Moon Open Heart 42mm


----------



## R_RBU (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

From yesterday but still wearing it...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Airborne 44









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

K.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Seiko SRP on a uncle seiko bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Frogman


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## RangelRocha (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Devilish


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## rower003 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

My newly acquired Casio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

lightly modded Turtle


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Ocean One Bronze Green............................right now !


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

My favorite blue dial diver.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

OSD in white.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Galactic 41









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne on a UteWatchCo nato today

I don't always wear nato straps 
But when I do,
I prefer UteWatchCo


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Retangula 6105-8000 homage (black/steel version), love the size and shape:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

TISSOT Chemin des Tourelles Automatic Black COSC 42mm


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hamilton Murray (c. 1955)


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Raketa 'Big ZERO' for now.


----------



## raistlin65 (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## mrt2 (Dec 25, 2018)

Junkers


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Seiko's field watch.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

9937


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

raistlin65 said:


> View attachment 15562984


what is the Model referene on this one? Very good looking; perhaps the same movement as the Murren

Bulova Bund by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Greenred (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## R_RBU (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What size wrist do you have and what size is that watch? It literally looks like you have a wall clock on your wrist. Wowza!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

From my wrist










to Frosty's


----------



## flashbp65 (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## raistlin65 (Mar 20, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> what is the Model referene on this one? Very good looking; perhaps the same movement as the Murren
> 
> Bulova Bund by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Here is the A Blog to Watch review of it: Bulova Accutron II Surveyor With Precisionist Movement Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch The movement is quartz.


----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Borealis Estoril 300m on its supplied Bond Nato










K.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the Rays


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrunkXL (Aug 24, 2019)

GS Spring.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

MM300









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flashbp65 (Sep 11, 2020)

trying to get through the first day of ownership without toasting the 7750 clone Movement - but this thing is great


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DominikW (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Merci LMM-H01










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Red Kamasu


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki air race .










K.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rower003 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## mrt2 (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

flashbp65 said:


> View attachment 15565165
> 
> trying to get through the first day of ownership without toasting the 7750 clone Movement - but this thing is great


If you jut use it and don't change the date between 9PM and 3 AM you're all set!


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Newly acquired Combat Sub..............................right now !


----------



## Jordan77429 (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

New strap from 11/11 sale


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Oris bug's first bite.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

A limited production run, 150 quartz watches by the One Eleven company? I liked its looks and the price was very right.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## BabziXD (Oct 27, 2020)

Today im wearing my vostok amphibia, never seen and amphibia with this dial anywhere before.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

G Shock Gw-3000M on Jays and Kays adapter with Orange Zulu.




























K.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jordan77429 (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the generous gift from Joe (ronnypudding) I now have a great looking "G"
Before......









New "Cool Black" SS Shroud......









After.....









It's an early Christmas for me.....Life is good....Thanks again Joe...much appreciated !!


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

I think this is a one off made by Roland Kemner on request , explorer case Seahunter dial

Ranchero homage obviously, just picked it up in UK sh

















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Arrived a few hours ago...


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## pelltj03 (Oct 31, 2020)

Falcon Eye Re-issue.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Seiko 5 with a bezel/insert mod


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Looking forward to tonight when the dial of the XL is really something to behold.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Avi8 Flyboy Lafayette Chrono


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Happy Saturday, be sure to put your stamp on the weekend! 😉 CITIZEN CA0680-57L Eco-Drive Chronograph on Waterproof Watch Strap from @bandrbands


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Lume Dial quartz Seiko today- New 7N43 but original everywhere else. Cool blue hands and markers too!


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Today my 6 year old came up to me wearing the Calidex diver and said he wanted a new strap.
So we found an Ironman strap that fits perfectly. (Original is in the background-cool orig vintage Trpoic too!)
This one was my second watch repair-fix't the mainspring, seals and made it waterproof for the kids!... with help from here. Thanks!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Leaves mulched, grass cut, fertilizer down. Done with the yard until spring.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Samsung Active 2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Boldr Odyssey on a blue Zuludiver Rubber strap



















K.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis F-43 Limited Edition


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## axj0734 (Aug 27, 2020)

This bad boy. Despite two new acquisitions this year that I love, this is most days my daily wear. So comfortable, so readable.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Sunday nite with a bit of India......Cheers p


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## LeoV Cars & Watches (Nov 30, 2020)

A moded Islander SKX


----------



## 11tybillion (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Karamsoul (Aug 11, 2020)

Spinnaker Bradner reference #SP-5062-05


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Glycine Combat Sub Bronze*
*


  




*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I prefer to drink Coke but when it comes to watches I'm a Pepsi guy.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

NTH Dolphin magneta
















Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nyburner (Nov 30, 2020)

first post of my first automatic. so glad i hung onto this one...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

New strap on this one, no more gap!


















When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

December always seems to bring this white crap.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

vostok komandirskie
























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Stestsimon1 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Huge watch but the titanium makes it easy to wear.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Saintsfan3355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Edifice


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Timex Easy Reader


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog with Wet Kodiak


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Today....Wearing my new Ball Roadmaster Marine GMT

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)

Me and Willard are motelling together on a business trip!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Me and the Venturo Field watch V1 are out and about today.



















There is a V2 with my name on it being prepared for dispatch as we type.

K.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

MikeyT said:


>


What's the reference number?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Be good...... Santa is watching.....


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> What's the reference number?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


It's a BJ7094-59L. Also available with a black dial and bezel as the -59E. Mine came from the bay. Seller was Chronobuy. No complaints, but maybe cheaper from another seller.

Edit: Bezel has NO clicks. It is friction only, and mine moves too easily.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

A change for this aft.......cheers p


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Strap change


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## nyburner (Nov 30, 2020)

SKX mod


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM 1.0


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

New Borealis Cascais


----------



## malimedved3 (Sep 5, 2020)

Picked up on skagens cyber Monday sale...100m wr with screw down crown, not bad 😬


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Pulsar RAF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Wearin' this, & about to ride that. ! Going out for Espresso & Cannoli..............................right now.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

This evening's effort...........................................right now


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

If only my other two Kinetics knew how often the superb behaviour of this watch had saved them from the "don't wear any more" drawer.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Pulsar RAF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Skeptical said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been trying to get a look at what brand that is and you seem to always take pics when it is covered....Where can one get one of these beauties? Thanks!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

The Watch Ho said:


> I've been trying to get a look at what brand that is and you seem to always take pics when it is covered....Where can one get one of these beauties? Thanks!


The brand on the dial is "Reginald" though I got it from Amazon under a listing for Feice watches, and I think they may also use a couple of other names as well. It was $29.99 during a Black Friday sale, but are up to $39.99 there at the moment.


















Negatives: bracelet is poor quality. Bezel action is loose, and lume may as well not be there. Water resistance is only 30m. That is a fake screw back.

Positives: Stainless steel case. I really expected chromed brass at this price. Uses the Miyota 2115 movement. It's not fancy, but is a known quantity, and very accurate so far.


----------



## TheGoalieKing (May 4, 2016)

Starking Automatic.

Good looking little dress beater in my opinion









Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

AUTOmaniak said:


> View attachment 15581167


I swear the site pictures doesn't do the dial any justice. Great watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage seiko


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Still in the honeymoon stage with this one


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

My GADA after a trail run.

Momentum Atlas. Ti, sapphire, quartz, on a AliEx NOS silicone strap.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Eco Drive BM by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Lite up in the park tonite🎄


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Familyman310 (Dec 19, 2017)

Just about to put this beauty on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Peter_Nik (Dec 5, 2020)

Garmin Fenix 6X Sapphire - the photo is a few days old, but it is still the same watch and strap today


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Vitage Tag Heuer 4000


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the things I like about watches is that, unlike children, you can have favourites. This is my main Monster.


----------



## rower003 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#Master1000Gen2 #Bond







*


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Moray


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pellidon (Jan 24, 2013)

Been on a Timex binge lately.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

....


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

A Patek Philippe and a Mercedes-Benz for a Sunday


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO Prospex SBDC077 "Modernized 62mas: Green Sea Special Edition" 42.6mm


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

A bog standard 8926.




























K.


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

Mr. Paul Picot.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

The USMC to fight the foot of snow we got yesterday!


----------



## PHStern (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

Shikoku turtle


----------



## watchmandragon (Oct 19, 2020)

Vintage VDB Chronograph


----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)

Skx mod...


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Drstrage8787 (Dec 8, 2020)

Here's mine! Seagull 6497 movement and a sapphire glass. Had it for a couple of years. Still works wonderfully.


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Citizen


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Had it for ages and I'm STILL not sure if I should have gone for the white dial.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage SkinDiver on Canvas


----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyburner (Nov 30, 2020)

lorier falcon 1


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Today's arrival - G-Shock DW-5600E


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

On a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap...


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

My Heimdallr Monster is everything I was hoping it to be- for $150 its a deal. NH35, sapphire, identical to 2nd gen Seiko but better bracelet (like gen 4). Lume is basically Lumibrite- outlasts Gen 3.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Protrek


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Dan byers (Mar 3, 2006)

Tag Heuer.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Brand new addition today, Straton Speciale









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

My drive home watch.


----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## CanuckRS (Jun 7, 2018)

The daily, back on bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Lovely watch but absolutely pathetic lume.


----------



## mrt2 (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)

Modded Vostok.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Elgin


----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

Monaco on Staib Mesh.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Scuba Dude!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Saintsfan3355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Samurai...........................right now!


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Steeeldive SD1965


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## SpeedyFreak (Dec 23, 2017)

Milus time









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## thulahn (Sep 7, 2019)

Casio Edifice, so underrated









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Formula One Gulf


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

If you're going to shout how good a watch is you best own one - right?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Just put a 16mm nato on my late grandpa's 50's mechanical watch. I like it!


----------



## forgotmyusename (Jul 18, 2020)

The recent alpinist.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

LONGINES Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Titanium GA2100


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Venturo watches


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Zelos Swordfish TI


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD 
An older model but love the matte dial with vintage style markers and hands.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p.....


----------



## watchmandragon (Oct 19, 2020)

Vintage VDB Chronograph on Gunny canvas strap:


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15592340


There is watchporn right there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## FD68 (Dec 14, 2020)

Parniguese for me.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A session quartz battery changing makes you appreciate your autos.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Citi BM EconDrive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

"ARNIE" ...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## Twanderson912 (Feb 10, 2020)

Rocking the PO today


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

sticky said:


> If you're going to shout how good a watch is you best own one - right?
> 
> View attachment 15594042


Great watch.... the only thing holding me back is 19" lugs... it severely restrict the wrist game!?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just arrived...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## mothballt (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

"Chromatic Aberration" Distortion (underwater).


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## foxl (Jun 24, 2007)

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage on Miros Zulu Strap PVD coated. nice combo


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

PFM said:


> Great watch.... the only thing holding me back is 19" lugs... it severely restrict the wrist game!?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The lug width never bothers me really but I don't often change straps as the manufacturers seem to have a lot better taste than me in that area.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mothballt (Dec 11, 2020)

Very underrated IMHO


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Timex MK1


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Aquaracer... Seems appropriate...


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Gadzooks, Sticky has posted another dress watch.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

And MikeyT has posted his first. 7009-8020.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

New leather nato strap for my DC-4...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Duro on custom strap


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Ocean One Vintage........................right now !


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

xpiotos52 said:


> Ocean One Vintage........................right now !
> View attachment 15603259


Really nice watch!

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Really nice watch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Thank You, appreciated.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

xpiotos52 said:


> Thank You, appreciated.


I like the colours used and the watch of course.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

The lost art of taking time to write...


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I like the colours used and the watch of course.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Not my only Steinhart, and wears beautifully. Came on a bracelet but was screaming out for a vintage style leather strap-- & I complied with a Crown & Buckle stitched vintage style. 
Finished off with brushed stainless hardware.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

mothballt said:


> View attachment 15599159


Simplicity plus, love the way this looks.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Recent movement swap on this one. It's now running +1.9 s/d after 4 straight days.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Can't decide today:


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Mudman for a snow day.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Feeling Blue today
Deep Blue Diver 1000 II ($129 + $30 bracelet)


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Bronze watch today


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

_*Bernhardt F71







*_


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It was supposed to be just a short shift for the Ray before the G Shock came in but it's looking like the G may not get delivered today.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## TrunkXL (Aug 24, 2019)

Casio









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#FieldDayFriday 
Field Day Friday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
Field Day Friday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

This one today


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

"Uni-diver"


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Ocean One Black DLC #Steinhart







*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

No need for a filter... Just tritium...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Still in this groove.


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## CanuckRS (Jun 7, 2018)

Not my watch, a buddy of mine is letting me wear it for the day. Loving it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Well...I'm not wearing it...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Parnis Flieger


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Venus Northstar N-6 (brass, with 14 months' patina)


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

xernanyo said:


> Parnis Flieger
> View attachment 15608149
> View attachment 15608150


I have the same watch with the subdial at 9 o'clock. Keeps perfect time.


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Viseguy said:


> I have the same watch with the subdial at 9 o'clock. Keeps perfect time.


Yes it does keep perfect time... Much better than my Seiko's 😄


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I think I ought to have a G Shock in my collection. Talk about gateway drugs.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Modded Mako/Ray today.
























Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 7A38-7080 CHRONO PVD -
The first chronograph in the world with analog display and day date complication year 1984


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

After a fair bit of Royal Mail delay this finally came.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

tock-tick.


----------



## Gavaldo (Mar 28, 2017)

My new Casio! I have watches worth a lot more but this is my new gym watch and I'm gonna bash the shiz outta it









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sharkey Apocalypse for 2020









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Steinhart Bronze 47mm "Hand Cranker"


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jordan77429 (Nov 7, 2018)

Deep Blue new Alpha Marine


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

1942


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

SKX011J1


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

My $209 Venturo Field Watch II on a custom strap...


----------



## Jordan77429 (Nov 7, 2018)

Nice and crusty!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Why do people post pics of $1000, $2000 watches in the affordable WRUW? Makes zero sense. If you hang out here all the time, cool, but your $2000 watch post goes in a different thread. 

Explore the forum. Get out more.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Stupid


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Robotaz said:


> Stupid


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Everest 36 mm


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Robotaz said:


> Why do people post pics of $1000, $2000 watches in the affordable WRUW? Makes zero sense. If you hang out here all the time, cool, but your $2000 watch post goes in a different thread.
> 
> Explore the forum. Get out more.


Not to beat a dead horse but "affordable" is like $75 to me but maybe it is $2000 for some? My most expensive watch is $550 and that is what I call expensive for a watch.
Now, buy a $30k Rolex, then a $1500 purchase seems really affordable ! 
I see "cheap" watches over in the expensive forum too so maybe they are just poking the bear over here....


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

Been wearing this one all week. Haven't had to adjust the time once. Nearly 50 years old.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I love this dial.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

They say time flies...well...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Pulsar RAF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my new Willard today initially on the OEM rubber

















But now on a OD green canvas


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Happy Festivus"









"Festivus" is today December 23rd


----------



## Saintsfan3355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Fresh off the DHL truck!



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

garydusa said:


> "Happy Festivus"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We should have a Festivus... Thread!


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

STEINHART Ocean Two White mk1


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Even though divers are my first love manufacturers keep on turning out dressy watches that distract me.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Preparations ongoing....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

My new San Martin dive watch.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Willard and drunkartstraps canvas for Christmas Eve


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Stowa Green Limmete Prodiver for Christmas Eve


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

65DD2C8A-B798-48B4-9D11-4AA58C872501 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Dedan said:


> Preparations ongoing....
> 
> View attachment 15614953


Yes for sure "Waffles" on Christmas Eve....Cheers p 🎄 🎅


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mrbradley (Jun 5, 2019)

It's tank time









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

Arnie time.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Hastekk (Dec 25, 2020)

Seiko alpinest


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#G-SHOCK #MLB #NewEra59Fifty







*


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Took my Vostok on holiday









Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Tissot Visodate.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

1954 Rolex Oyster Perpetual 18k Gold Ref. 6285
















Turns out Joe lived right down the road, and was quite the traveler.
RUDNICKI - Joseph F. Of Blasdell, NY, May 17, 2010, beloved husband of the late Demitria Rudnicki, loving father of the late Lucinda Rudnicki, both of Athens, Greece; son of the late Joseph and Anna Rudnicki. Wake service will be held Tuesday from 1-5 PM at the (Blasdell/Lackawanna Chapel) JOHN J. KACZOR FUNERAL HOME INC., 3450 South Park Ave., where a prayer service will be held Wednesday at 9 AM. Burial will be in Bath National Cemetery, Bath, NY. Mr. Rudnicki retired from the United States Air Force after 21 years of service, after which he was a successful businessman in the boating and bowling business in Athens, Greece.

Bob


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

My new favorite watch... At least until the honeymoon is over, LOL
PHOIBOS PROTEUS









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Tm5 (Jun 30, 2020)

59yukon01 said:


>


looks great on the nato


----------



## Tm5 (Jun 30, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Willard and drunkartstraps canvas for Christmas Eve


new strap looks great on the willard!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tm5 said:


> looks great on the nato


Thanks


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tm5 said:


> new strap looks great on the willard!


Thank you. It'll probably live on this strap or the waffle rubber.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO SPL055 'Age of Discovery' 30th Anniversary Limited Edition World Time


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## NL-NO (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#Steinhart #Ocean1BLACK







*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Paul's new orange gloss DiverOne is awesome. Who doesn't like an early watch delivery on a Sunday  
The polished case with beloved edges is super nice


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy 3 - Fortis









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Wearing my new Seagull today. I love the way it looks. Although it is disappointingly inaccurate (+80 second a day).


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

NFW VIPERFISH (19mm tall, 389 grams on bracelet, made by George Fox)


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

After it's tumble via the safe door I'm still wearing the SSC017.


----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Bulova Precisionist Lunar Pilot PVD 262 kHz 16 ticks per second










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Eagle1899 (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My 14$ " Smart watch" from Aliexpress.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Right now... This...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#SWATCH







*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Smart watch 14$
Works❤🎄


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

19°F this morning. Still in this rut.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Green Willard on DrunkArtStraps canvas today


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

this badd ass beauty. 😉


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

GA-2100 Titanium kit


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Hi

Tawatec H3 for the next couple of days then, incoming for a week, followed by application to the abstinence club!



















There we are then.

Take its easy

K.


----------



## NL-NO (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Every day! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Could be a sign that I've got too many watches as I only think this is the SRP583.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

After a bracelet change from stock oyster with male end links to this Jubilee. Shortened the lug-to-lug by 6mm.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

My Grandads old watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


>


One of my bigger regrets was selling my one if these.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

This years Christmas present from my wife


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't chuckle it wares great....reissue Marlin manual wind. 😂👍

Bob


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Samsung 3 with bezel mod, strap swap and Panzera face









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Indoors in tier 4 hoping next year will get better









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

A "Happy & Safe New Years" to Everyone!


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Starting the day with this one










Have a safe and happy new year everybody!

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Birthday present...so far I am very impressed









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Robotaz said:


>


I love this...................


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Still wearing the JF Exciton.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Dog: "You're taking ANOTHER watch picture? You disgust me."


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Green C60.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## walknot (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Skyhawk on the first day of the new year









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Happy NEW Year 2021!"


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cghorr01 said:


> Skyhawk on the first day of the new year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto 
SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

EMG Horizon...


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Casio Edifice EFV-100D on 6.25" wrist


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Happy New Year 2021


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

fr1 said:


> Happy New Year 2021
> View attachment 15628418


You lost boy? This is affordables


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Nothing like a gold Rolex to start 2021

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zyj8881357 (Dec 30, 2020)

This watch costs me only $1200. It could seen as an affordable watch, right?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

daveolson5 said:


>





zyj8881357 said:


> View attachment 15628469


Sweet *****! They're multiplying!


----------



## Karamsoul (Aug 11, 2020)

My Seiko Marine Master SBBN031.
It's quite a big boi ?


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

HELBERG CH1 Mokume Gane


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Five inches of snow so far this morning and still coming down heavily. Tractor time today! 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Karamsoul (Aug 11, 2020)

garydusa said:


> HELBERG CH1 Mokume Gane


I too have always wanted to wear an observatory on my wrist 😆

Nice watch!


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Miggyd87 said:


> You lost boy? This is affordables


is this better for you


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)

my New Year gift to myself


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

fr1 said:


> is this better for you
> View attachment 15629585


Sure why not.


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Miggyd87 said:


> Sure why not.


nice watch have a great day


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

fr1 said:


> nice watch have a great day


Like wise.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*KAMASU #Orient #Strapcode







*


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

First dressy non-diver pick up in a while. Still a 200m for Chronometer decent. Cheers!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The 250g Oris wearing me very nicely.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

H2O Kalmar v2 for this snowy Sunday


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Scurfa Diver One auto today.










Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

My latest mod









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Matches my Alma Mater...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#G-SHOCK







j*


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 Copper Case

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Is this a Mod ?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

NTH DevilRay


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Extreme difficulties getting this off my wrist... The only watch with real "Everest" liniage than that of Rolex!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#Steinhart #DLC















*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The OEM strap on the SARB 065 was absolute garbage and IMO the Perlon really suits it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Is this a Mod ?


It's a Parnis. No mod.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I have a canvas strap coming that should improve the look.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

Just got this one today. I wasn't expecting much, but I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Deep Blue Diver1000...


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

Modded SKX


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## abdullahnr (Mar 15, 2020)

Really liking my new Merkur ST2901 fliger


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)

stevarad said:


> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


nice watch mine is almost the same


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helson Sharkmaster 300 "Gilt"


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The usual "tab end" that I get with all Seiko rubber straps.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

seiko mod












































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)

Gift from work


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Hamilton Khaki Field Officer









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Excuse the dust, please.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Barracuda and a slice of BBQ.










We replaced Karen's usual talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she notices...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)

tgif


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

docvail said:


> Barracuda and a slice of BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much of a diver guy.. but with that color.... Yummy! Well done! Bracelet looks super comfy too!

SlyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Wolfsatz said:


> Not much of a diver guy.. but with that color.... Yummy! Well done! Bracelet looks super comfy too!
> 
> SlyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


It is.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Evening swap...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*







MARANEZ #Kata #PANATIME #TorrinoRally 














*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Don't know why but I always think of this as a dive watch. ?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

My half modded 8926 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

'421' Puff & Pass.
I believe I saw it here and ordered it immediately. 2021 WILL be better.
Bob C.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 15641397


I've always loved this one... The lines are so clean... And the colour is perfect


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 62caster (Apr 13, 2011)

Can't decide what to wear tomorrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Precisionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## nursemanit (Dec 27, 2020)

This is the Seiko I got some 20 years ago I just spent 30 min doing the battery swap and resetting the perpetual.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

nursemanit said:


> This is the Seiko I got some 20 years ago I just spent 30 min doing the battery swap and resetting the perpetual.
> View attachment 15642415


You triggered me to post my old Seiko. More than 15 years old and I seldom wear it. Just realized how nice a 37-38mm watch actually wears









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Formula One & Renault... 
Go Dan Ricciardo


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## nursemanit (Dec 27, 2020)

Nice , I would still wear that. Mine is very 90s two tone and despite celebs like Zack Efron wearing it now I just think it is too dated. 


Piede said:


> You triggered me to post my old Seiko. More than 15 years old and I seldom wear it. Just realized how nice a 37-38mm watch actually wears
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Timex keeps on ticking...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

MAD777 said:


> I have a canvas strap coming that should improve the look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Khaki greenish color would be fantastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15641783


Is this vintage or a current model? It looks very nice from your photo


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

oh...I posted here already 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Helson Stingray (Titanium 47mm)


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Marlin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

My reduced features & budget conscious GMWB5000 re-creation


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## der Uhrsammler (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

RLG.. Black faced Atlanticus...................right now.


----------



## Great Dane (Aug 5, 2010)

sticky said:


> SRP639
> 
> View attachment 14751253





sticky said:


> SRP639
> 
> View attachment 14751253


Looking good! Just received one of these in the post - great watch but crown stem seems shorter than other Seiko divers I have, that is, only need 2 or 3 turns to screw/unscrew the crown. Is this your experience too?


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

..:


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*KAMASU #Orient #Strapcode







*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Great Dane said:


> Looking good! Just received one of these in the post - great watch but crown stem seems shorter than other Seiko divers I have, that is, only need 2 or 3 turns to screw/unscrew the crown. Is this your experience too?


I normally quote turns of a crown as winds but on this occasion I measured how many full rotations it took to tighten the crown from absolute minimum to slightly tight and it took 1 1/2 turns. Remember that these are full turns rather than winds.


----------



## KA4993 (Jan 6, 2021)

Fell asleep last night & forgot to take this bad boy off:


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

GlenRoiland said:


> This.....


Хорошие часы


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

Fatboi_ET said:


> View attachment 15646079


Хорошие часы


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Navi Ocean by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
TX Navi Ocean by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## marlenangel (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Great Dane (Aug 5, 2010)

sticky said:


> I normally quote turns of a crown as winds but on this occasion I measured how many full rotations it took to tighten the crown from absolute minimum to slightly tight and it took 1 1/2 turns. Remember that these are full turns rather than winds.


Yep, that sounds about right - if you have other Seiko divers, how does that compare? Seems low to me when I compare to my other Seiko divers.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## nyburner (Nov 30, 2020)

my new (to me) titanium piece showed up today


----------



## Jordan77429 (Nov 7, 2018)

On Shark strap


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Glycine..Coffee Sub.....................right now !


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## watch_mvmt (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Great Dane said:


> Yep, that sounds about right - if you have other Seiko divers, how does that compare? Seems low to me when I compare to my other Seiko divers.


I recruited my OM gen III to the cause and using the same technique that take just under 2.5 full turns to tighten


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My G-shock GA-2110ET with yellow mod parts🤗


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Can't say enough good things about the Strapcode SO on my 009


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GBX 100 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Odoyle01 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## jefewatch (Sep 16, 2014)

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Straton Watch co bullhead


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Simple INOX Thursday..............................................right now.


----------



## Great Dane (Aug 5, 2010)

sticky said:


> I recruited my OM gen III to the cause and using the same technique that take just under 2.5 full turns to tighten


Cheers sticky, I think crown and stem are fine, just me being a little obsessive


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*CITIZEN FUGU NY0088-11E Diver's 200m Lim. Ed. ASIA*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Titanium Thursday









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

JanUary watch....its getting a full month of wear.


----------



## nyburner (Nov 30, 2020)

samurai + stealth bezel + strapcode


----------



## watch_mvmt (Jan 13, 2021)

Damasko DA36 on a Canvas Timex Expedition Watch Strap.


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

watch_mvmt said:


> Damasko DA36 on a Canvas Timex Expedition Watch Strap.


Looks great.....whats going on at 5?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

New arrival.... Something a bit different.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Further proof of my love of black and orange on watches.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

_*#Orange







*_


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Friday fun...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

I like this watch, but this strap feels like it could have come with a Happy Meal.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Haven't posted in a while. Wearing my Black Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Scuffs and dings! The way they should be worn! Happy Friday watch nerds!









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ORCA


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Saturday ALPINA, just before goin' on the wrist...................................right now.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Casio mts100


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*MARANEZ #Kata







*


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Promaster Tough


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## JimRXTN (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

JDM search and rescue!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Odoyle01 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## KA4993 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

U1 with some new shoes


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Seneca09 (Nov 29, 2020)

Casio Dep 510C










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SNZH.......................................right now


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

PM change.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Orient GMT


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odoyle01 (Apr 28, 2020)

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

GW-M5600


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Bottlecap on retro style bracelet...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

B46 on Helm Canvas...


----------



## thatsmyswatch (Jul 30, 2013)

Squale 1545.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Squale Onda Uva...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helm Komodo


----------



## Seneca09 (Nov 29, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

'ZEX' Zeno Explorer.










...with AS-5206 movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SifuJeff (Jul 26, 2020)

Just picked this up today. Seiko SPB179 Under the Ice


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

CW Rapide for Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I really love this watch my SKXA35 on Miltat SO II


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*MARANEZ #Kata 







*


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Lim.Ed.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#STEINHART Ocean 1 BLACK







*


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Been wearing this 8926 since I modded it. Still waiting for the hands. Has been getting all the wrist time and none for the Datejust 126234.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JimRXTN (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

New arrival...
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorp713 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)

Cheap daily automatic Weird ape kolt


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

JM252 said:


> View attachment 15660538


I love the new Alpinist range.

Especially this one.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Russ1965 said:


> I love the new Alpinist range.
> 
> Especially this one.


This is my favourite one of the 2020 Alpinists too.

I like the classic green version, but I already have enough green watches.

The black one is cool, but when I handled it I found that the silver triangular indices disappear at most angles, so legibility is a problem with it (that surprised me as I thought it would be the most legible version).

I'd imagine the white dial version with silver numerals might have the same issue, but I'm only guessing.

Luckily my AD got four of these in and I snagged the last one.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

This mod.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 15646212


Very nice.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fairfield by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## KrisL (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The orange Ray in all its glory.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

IMG_20200927_152243.jpg




__
Ottone


__
Oct 3, 2020


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

Got my SKX today, put it on a leather strap from my Timex Waterbury


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex x huckberry


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Everytime I wear this I wonder why I bother having 11 other watches.


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## fnadri (Jan 2, 2021)

Beautiful Panerai 372









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Phoibos Proteus carbon dial









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jaycwb said:


>


I thought discussion of replica watches was forbidden in this sub.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Vintage Vostok Amphibia with the famed "sniper dial." Picked this up some years ago on Fleabay for ~ $50.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

Hand cranked Flieger Friday


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Ticonderoga said:


> I thought discussion of replica watches was forbidden in this sub.


Is that a rep? If so, I suggest it be reported, then reviewed and moderated!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## LudicrousSpeed (Dec 9, 2020)

Am I the only one who thinks of this commercial whenever I see a thread like this?










My name's not Jake so I'll just say:
Luminox Leatherback SEA Turtle (39mm blackout)


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


>


Very cool; what is it and when is it?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Is that a rep? If so, I suggest it be reported, then reviewed and moderated!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'm sure its not but how do you tell someone that they're flashing their watch on the wrong sub? With a bit of cheek


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2018)

Cronos Bronze "Captain Willard" on leather strap.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


I like that but I don't see it on their website.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Jordan77429 (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Ticonderoga said:


> Very cool; what is it and when is it?


it's a collaboration with huckberry clothing company.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Flieger


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

mrod1108 said:


> Хорошие часы


благодарю вас!


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

First gen Orient Mako USA.










Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Have a good day fellow horologists...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

solar ARNIE


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Bronze


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

New strap upgrade for my skeleton Rotary









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Master Diver


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Green Willard on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Such a versatile watch that can flip effortlessly between a perpetual calendar and a chronograph!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SSC021..........................................right now!


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Same as before.










Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#STEINHART Ocean BLACK







*


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I have corrected the date....


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

LONGINES Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SCURFASunday with the new DiverOne gloss orange dial.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

''The Angler'' Have a great Sunday Guys!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)

New from Amazon


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Karamsoul (Aug 11, 2020)

It was my trusty G-Shock Rangeman tool watch today while cleaning the other tool.


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

SethBullock said:


> View attachment 15670290


Nice!!! What is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

...u1 leather









Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Nice!!! What is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Maratac SR-9015L. Kinda big at 46mm, but I like it.


----------



## Elliottp (Jun 3, 2020)

The original Batman


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

SethBullock said:


> It's a Maratac SR-9015L. Kinda big at 46mm, but I like it.


It's a beauty but I can only pull off a 44mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

MitchCumsteen said:


> It's a beauty but I can only pull off a 44mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a blessing and a curse. A lot of nice looking sub-40mm watches out there that just feel too small on me for my tastes. Most straps are also barely peaking through the first keeper.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's watch that ticks lots of boxes for me. A diver, a chrono, has a date and it's orange.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

Just arrived....annnnnd it's going back. Losing ~1s/min. 🙄


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Afternoon Snowshoe hike after a weekend of sub-zero wind chills. Balmy 25°F today!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wearing a TIMEX easy reader(38mm Dia?)with a titanium nitride finish on it's original bracelet.







Sorry best image I can find .Mine has all the numbers but I'm at the library.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

James Haury said:


> I am wearing a TIMEX easy reader(38mm Dia?)with a titanium nitride finish on it's original bracelet.
> View attachment 15672051
> Sorry best image I can find .Mine has all the numbers but I'm at the library. The watch cost about 10 dollars with tax on clearance at Wal Mart.










Nope this is the one.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

2254 with new on the fly adjustment clasp


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Oris 65...............................................right now!


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## DIL (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Deep Blue Diver1000 II on Helm Canvas...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Afternoon change.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Oris Der Meistertaucher Regulator*


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This









Technicolour Instagram Login • Instagram

Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

This...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Green Sumo


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bassopotamus (Jan 12, 2021)

Mako 1 on a bond-ish Zulu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


Good to see you around! I got my first from you a few years ago. Blue Sumo.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SethBullock said:


> Good to see you around! I got my first from you a few years ago. Blue Sumo.


I remember. Do you still have it?


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> I remember. Do you still have it?


I don't. I just recently parted with it to help finance new interests, but it got plenty of wrist time in the last few years and was still running like a top.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SethBullock said:


> I don't. I just recently parted with it to help finance new interests, but it got plenty of wrist time in the last few years and was still running like a top.


I'm probably going to sacrifice a few of mine for another interest here soon.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#ORANGE 







*


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


What is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Willard earlier 
Love it on the Drunkartstraps canvas


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15674311


Great combo, looks awesome!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

soulbazz said:


> Great combo, looks awesome!


Thanks very much!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

davidinjackson said:


> What is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the Islander Aviator (new fully lumed dial).


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The only thing I've got against this watch is it loves scratches.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Air King 1997









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Bassopotamus (Jan 12, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

A quick wind up and date change, and this will adorn my wrist today...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Ball Roadmaster Marine GMT









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just finished my 4 mile run


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Something probably nobody in the world is wearing right now. Swiss made Jean d'Eve, model Samara. Vintage "auto" quartz from 1988 (similar as a Seiko Kinetic, but slightly different technology, based on different patents). Rotor is on the dial side of the watch, crown is on the case back. Capacitor instead of a battery. Quite unique and I think by now only a few are still in working condition.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DIL (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Tissot Visodate 
PR-516GL Seastar Automatic


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Ocean One Bronze Green............................................right now !


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#ORIENT Kamasu







*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys















*


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

jkpa said:


> Just finished my 4 mile run
> View attachment 15675891


I just bought that one(my second) from Amazon. It should be here today.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Bvlgari1 (Jan 28, 2021)

Good evening


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Tasteful chrono from Citizen









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIL (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

ZELOS HAMMERHEAD TITANIUM SUBMARINE 1000M Lim.Ed. 80pz.


----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My introduction to the sickness that is Tunas.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Herby81 (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New arrival, didn't have a red watch so boom 

 Titanium case. Sapphire. Screw down crown. Textured red dial. Applied markers. Super impressed, love it and great value. 
Not a fan of red on red but also have the tropic strap for it so will switch to that. I may also get the titanium bracelet they have for it if I keep it.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## acanak (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## ripper242 (Sep 3, 2012)

SNM037


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival, didn't have a red watch so boom
> 
> Titanium case. Sapphire. Screw down crown. Textured red dial. Applied markers. Super impressed, love it and great value.
> Not a fan of red on red but also have the tropic strap for it so will switch to that. I may also get the titanium bracelet they have for it if I keep it.


I like this a lot! What's the brand?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

soulbazz said:


> I like this a lot! What's the brand?


RZEwatxhes, previously Reise and the model is the Resolute. They just announced a diver too. 
Don't think I can post a link to their site but here you go


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> RZEwatxhes, previously Reise and the model is the Resolute. They just announced a diver too.
> Don't think I can post a link to their site but here you go


Thank you!


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

Smiths Baby Willard










Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Bassopotamus (Jan 12, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

SZEN009 on Italian rubber...


----------



## Karlskrona Watch Co (Jun 21, 2011)

Duxot Consillio Chronograph. Check my review posted today in Affordables.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Jordan77429 (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

NORQAIN...























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Bvlgari1 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving this RZEWatches Resolute, the case deisgn/lines, size and proportions plus made of Titanium... the awesome dial textured fume color, framed date window and applied markers, the crown, drilled lugs... 
looks better on the tropic than the red canvas I think.

makes me want to preorder their new diver.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

RZE Resolute


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma : 47mm Titanium "T-15"


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Ceccacci microB............................................right now!


----------



## Karamsoul (Aug 11, 2020)

The Seiko 5 SRPD79. When you just want to blend into the couch with some low-key stealth.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

C900 Worldtimer.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Lunar Pilot










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another titanium watch to end the weekend, the Scurfa Ti DiverOne on their blue rubber strap, which perfectly complements the watch. Great quality watch, great case size and proportions and love the blue like that of the old Tudor MN sub


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## KA4993 (Jan 6, 2021)

Kobold Comanche on Sinn H


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy2964 (Jul 10, 2020)

San Martin with AliExpress bracelet.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Some color for Monday









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KA4993 (Jan 6, 2021)

Needed some energy from my dad today


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

Hamtun Nanok on Steward strap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Hecla Ti


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Seiko SRP777 Playing with our new kitten Harvey .. in the "harsh" socal winter weather.. of right about 70F


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

I have 18 watches... But I wear this one almost every day, I'd say 95% of the time...

It's not my most expensive, but it's just so comfortable, easy to dress up or down, incredibly accurate, perfect size/fit, perfectly weighted, amazing value and easily readable at a glance...

Have a great watch wearing day fellow horologists 









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The perfect dress watch. Ideal size for my small wrists, comfortable, thin, legible, a touch of detail on the dial pattern, all combine for a favourite. Tonneau two-handed Titan Tuesday!









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

any outfit & anywhere!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX BST 47 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Arnie


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I do like green and I suppose I can forgive it having a round date window.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadisen saphire two tone. I am liking the looks of this watch. Two tone, black dial, somewhat minimalist with a movement that is sometimes accurate and sometimes meh.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Genuine SS bracelet... Well worth the extra money...










"Thoughts and prayers are rarely enough"


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Tool Watch Tuesday


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

SINN 104









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Omega Triple Date Speedy









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello All...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I really like this RZE Resolute. My pics don't do it justice but it's one heck of a watch for $400. 
It's so light, wears amazing.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

View attachment 15689788


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Right Now....................sportin' the REGATTARE from MARGRETTE .


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Easy to wear on a daily...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the OM brethren.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*F71 #BERNHARDT #OG







*


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

IanR846 said:


> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Close...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't think this one will be with me much longer...it resides in the "rarely wear" box and thinking of getting rid of it. I thought I'd give it one more shot.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

Baby Willard









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mauhip (Dec 11, 2020)

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Avi-8 Hawker Hurricane Ivory Grayscale quartz Chrono. I reaally like the dial layout ans colors.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I haven't been here in forever but I just got this little French gem in the mail.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmyCW3 (Jan 31, 2021)

Baby Blue Bernhardt Binacle Diver (Sea Shark)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Pioneer today









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Boschett Cave Dweller III


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

What an easy watch to wear with anything; flipflops & cargo shorts or a tux and anything in between! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

Red8USA Fifty today.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Out of the vault for some fresh air !..........................................right now..


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stipey (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Phoibos Proteus









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## aranawhite (Jan 24, 2021)

Untitled by Arana White, on Flickr


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Not a popular brand here on WUS, but when you have an 8 inch wrist, it feels very comfortable, and keeps very good time...























Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This was my least expensive watch for a long time until the F91W came along.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Andros T2N678


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

New Rios 1931










Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KA4993 (Jan 6, 2021)

Well, about to put on for the day....


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Flighty for the week ahead.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## aranawhite (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

one of my very reasonably priced favorites.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

GW-M5610BC (w display mod) in Titanium


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ScurfaSunday with the yellow DiverOne, still my favorite of all the DiverOnes I've owned.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

MKII - Paradive 3 on M80 canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

_*MARANEZ #kata







*_


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## KA4993 (Jan 6, 2021)

Booking a trip to Argentina for October while wearing a GMT that might make the trip...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

My SKX013. The distortion is caused by the sapphire top-hat crystal I installed a few months ago.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)

MDT IT said:


>


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## fnadri (Jan 2, 2021)

New ones coming

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Torpedo on my wrist...........................................right now .


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OCEAN ONE BLACK #Steinhart #BOND







*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

O1 GMT from Steinhart.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Brown Bambino









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Deep Blue


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Doxa









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just arrived...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Vintage today.....


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*AEVIG Valkyr.......................................right now







*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

digi Tuna


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

strap is from the seagull 1963 behind


----------



## KA4993 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Everything is covered in ice today.


----------



## Achobace (Feb 10, 2021)

About to strap on my MK Lexington chronograph accompanied by my MK aviator shades.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

One of the cheapest watches in my collection is glued to my wrist. A Citizen...?


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

ENICAR......................................right now.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Been wanting to try one of these since they came out. Finally got one. Never seen a kit come with 3 straps and a Bracelet....Not bad at all...






























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Still stuck on vintage...


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Cadisen C1032 silver dial and some fun filters

Original photo, only cropped to square








Original cropped photo with filters overlayed
Reel:








West:








Vignette:100%, Pop:50%









Just having some fun with, what I believe is, a good photo.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again.....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Kamasu









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Swatch Scuba 200









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Doesn't take me long to get a brand new watch covered in dust and assorted detritus.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Oldlyme (Sep 11, 2016)

Yobokies Seiko today.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Saturday hanging with the Devil!


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Done by Navajo Silversmith Jerry Roen c1969. Arrived today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KA4993 (Jan 6, 2021)

Tactical trip to grocery store soon ....


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## gvlozada (Jan 25, 2019)

Seiko Presage automatic chronograph SRQ025J1 8R48 movement


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue XL looking good.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Scurfa DiverOne Silver D1-500 on DrunkArtStraps canvas , the gloss blue hands really pop and work well with the brushed dial.


----------



## statsman (Jun 10, 2018)

1982 Sun Bowl watch


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Steel dive sterile Willard. Very enjoyable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Black & Gold SAMURAI....................right now!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

MRW-200H


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Winfield MT2









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the Bambino brothers.


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Union Special in more ways than one.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Green Willard on DrunkArtStraps canvas today and I do love this combo


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm watching my twin grandkids this afternoon. I'm wearing a Timex Waterbury; they enjoy making the Indiglo light up. At 29 months, their little fingers are just strong enough to do it.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Blues 









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Tissot PRX 2021..


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Blues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about an Aquaracer (but black)...quick thoughts on it?

And here's what's on my wrist, today...


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freudian (Mar 2, 2015)

Casio W-800


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Sugman said:


> I've been thinking about an Aquaracer (but black)...quick thoughts on it?
> 
> And here's what's on my wrist, today...
> View attachment 15716850


@Sugman , it depends on your wrist size... The watch is a 43mm, and my wrist is 7.75in...

But I reckon the black version is quite nice... It's a watch that you could wear anywhere, ie dressed up or down... 

If you do get one, can you please tag me in it?

Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

Praesidus A-11


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Dryden!










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

TSAO Baltimore microB...............................right now


----------



## Bvlgari1 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Got it yesterday on the nice rubber strap, but quickly put it onto the SS bracelet...

Loving it so far... It fits perfectly on my 7.75in wrist...






























Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChrMorcom (Aug 20, 2018)

My trusty SPB143


----------



## Jappaner (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Olyeller68 said:


> Dryden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Blue Panda? How do you like it? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A touch of maroon.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Megalodon Ti


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Getting in a snow removal workout.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Ed builds a decent watch, IMHO


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Blue Panda? How do you like it? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Love it. Great fit and finish, pretty accurate, and wears well. What's not to like.

I got it during their last sale so the price was right too.

It's one of those watches that reminds you how nice it is when you put it on after not having worn it in a while.

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Alpiner Friday....................................................right now...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Go NASA!


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*DEEP BLUE #Orange #BEATER







*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Armand Nicolet MM2 for FliegerFriday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## asifbeg1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Newly acquired









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm wearing this Right Now....................a pic from my archives.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sailed (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OrientStar #Twist-O-Flex







*


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Don't hunt whales for a living but I've got one of these.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

Quicksilver said:


> There is a popular thread in DWF so thought it might be worth starting one here. I know many don't post in the WRUW threads and/or change watches multiple times per day. Post what is on ur wrist right now....


Blancpain 'Timezone' GMT, older 38 mm version, X71 bracelet, white dial.


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

Custom SKX007:


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

I catch myself staring at this one way too much.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Swatch YPS4096 ...circ..2006.........................................................right now


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Casioak


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Changed up.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

1983 Datejust


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mr.Moustache (Aug 27, 2018)

Lego building with my son and Visodate. Respectively 4 and 6. 









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I follow


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

rasbrito said:


> 1983 Datejust
> 
> View attachment 15724255


Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

A simple, easy to read, grab and go hammy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

MrZeke said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot.
I inherited from my late father. Thanks to him I'm a big watch addicted.
It's my most precious watch, despite the brand or anything else.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

rasbrito said:


> Thanks a lot.
> I inherited from my late father. Thanks to him I'm a big watch addicted.
> It's my most precious watch, despite the brand or anything else.


The best things we have are priceless, not because of artificial value the world puts on them, but rather the real place in our heart the live in! That just makes me all the happier for ya my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Mido said:


> I catch myself staring at this one way too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First colt I could see myself wearing! Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## ChrMorcom (Aug 20, 2018)

Back to basics...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

JDD...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Whoever decided to name this a "baby" Tuna must have been at the sake.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Zodiac chopper


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

Unfortunately the 7s26 in this one randomly stops sometimes, so gotta have to replace it, still wear it sometimes at home regardless


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Letting the old girl soak up some sun 😀


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Monta Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Swatch X Hodinkee collab today


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Swatch X Hodinkee collab today


I love smaller watches. No matter the brand!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ndrs63 said:


> I love smaller watches. No matter the brand!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surprisingly, it's a 42mm case and a solid 50mm L2L at longest point.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Titanium for the evening


----------



## Gerry357 (Jun 7, 2020)

Tissot Heritage 1973 Limited Edition automatic chronograph, a tribute to their 1970's Navigator chronograph used by the Tissot sponsored Kessel racing team.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

A great oldie and goodie.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

New arrival, Nereus Santiago...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

this silly seiko that is technically a Prospex Alpinist (Boom... mind blown?) 



























This watch apparently hadn't died after being in the watch box for a very long time.. it did have to sit out in the sun for awhile before it came back to life however.


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

IWC BP


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

#1 Beater - DW5750E de-shined stainless w display mod


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Gerry357 (Jun 7, 2020)

Seiko Presage SRQ025J1 automatic chronograph. The dial is identical to the 1913 Seiko Laurel, the first Japanese wrist watch, with three sub-dials added. It is powered by an 8R48 movement with three independent vertical clutches.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

The 779 for today..........................................right now..


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*MARANEZ #FrenchRetro-Modernism 















*


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Don't seem able to leave these alone - different colour ways of course - do you think I'm crazy or something?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## nyburner (Nov 30, 2020)

Stowa Classic 40 Logo Date on a grey Barton canvas strap


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

...









Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*DEEP BLUE #Orange #BonettoCinturini 







*


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

A lighthly colored watch for a dull weather day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JMan Special on a Big Al Strap


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterbee (Feb 23, 2018)

Super impressed with this Islander! Just received yesterday


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Can't decide which one to wear today. So I wear both

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

TISSOT PRS...........................................................................right now


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

NTH Dolphin


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Two watches today my first build the bromax and the eternal Carolina !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

_ORIENT #kamasu #strapcode







_


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

When 38mm is all they have left that's what you buy.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Seiko on newly arrived Crafter Blue CB03

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

SPB143 on an Uncle Seiko GL831 "Irezumi" strap.


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same.......


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GSD-3A Explorer


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

I keep forgetting i own this fun watch...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

CW C7 Rapide...........................................................right now.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*STEINHART #OceanBLACK







*


----------



## Grendel01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kept the GSD3A Explorer one this morning to run errands. Switcharoo later


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not short of hefty watches but I'm reminded of just how heavy this is each time I put it on.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

My wrist is nekked









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## calangoman (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Christopher Ward C7 Rapide on a Nick Mankey Design strap. The strap is exceptionally comfortable.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Sammy with Namoki's stainless bezel on Strapcode Hexad.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Yesterday's pics, still today's watch. 
Mr. Boots approves.
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Incredible accuracy, comfort, weight, size, tritium, and value off the charts...

Infact, just incredible...









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Late nighter............................right now.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Devil Diver LE.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

never thought I'd ever wear a g-shock or the square....now I have a watchbox full. Here's one of my favorites.


----------



## majikat (Jun 12, 2011)

Orient Crono, compass, 100wr









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the awesome crimson red RZE Resolute, what a nice watch and great value.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

GRAF ZEPPELIN : 7578-3................................................right now


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

It's March, and we're watch fasting for a month.


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

xpiotos52 said:


> GRAF ZEPPELIN : 7578-3................................................right now
> View attachment 15741039


I've been looking at these for awhile. Beautiful watch!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SalvadorDagi said:


> I've been looking at these for awhile. Beautiful watch!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Thanks for your comment. This watch is 2 yrs old now & runs a 3520D Ronda Quartz mvt. 
Not sure if the blue face with black sub dials are still available -plenty of white faces tho.
Have a good day. *X*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Alpinist.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Green Willard on DrunkArtStraps canvas today


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

I got 'post my new mako everywhere' itch going on, lol at least this is a pic just took.
really impressed. Not much of a step down from the kamasu I have





  








2EE59A02-502E-4CE7-A568-238938D5168D.jpeg




__
mykkus


__
Mar 2, 2021


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

An old favorite today.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## mauhip (Dec 11, 2020)

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

Timex MK1 Mechanical


----------



## Coders (May 11, 2020)

Squale Subino with NOS Blancpain Fifty Fathoms case and bezel. Makes me smile every time I look at it...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Devil Diver!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

My workhorse on Wednesday.....................................................still on...right now!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Not affordable, but F71 is where most of my watches are.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Luminox Navy Seal Blackout*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SPB147 


















On canvas


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Took the LANDERON out today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

NTH DevilRay


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Lim.ed.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

It feels so smooth... I can barely notice this monster on my wrist...









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

This week I shall mostly be wearing the Murph.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Decided to try a brass watch before I launched into bronze and this is what I got.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

Starting my morning with this one


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the Seiko SPB147 on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. Though it looks black in many pics, the dial is a cool brown color that marries well with gilt elements


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Snowshoe trek in the mountains today









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Markrs04 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

sticky said:


> Decided to try a brass watch before I launched into bronze and this is what I got.
> 
> View attachment 15745239


That's a great watch, the blue and brass really works. I've always heard good things about Armida.

I was totally uninterested in bronze for ages, until out the blue last summer. I bought a CW Trident Bronze 43mm, then Magrette GMT and now I totally get it.
I definitely think you should try full bronze. They're both great watches. (But I think I'm going to move the Magrette on as I want to stay below 6 watches. The Magrettes movement has been very accurate).


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

Escapement Time with VH31


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

catsteeth said:


> That's a great watch, the blue and brass really works. I've always heard good things about Armida.
> 
> I was totally uninterested in bronze for ages, until out the blue last summer. I bought a CW Trident Bronze 43mm, then Magrette GMT and now I totally get it.
> I definitely think you should try full bronze. They're both great watches. (But I think I'm going to move the Magrette on as I want to stay below 6 watches. The Magrettes movement has been very accurate).


Really the brass was just to dip my toe in the red metals pool. I found the water was to my liking and now have several bronze watches but I'm still on the fence regarding patina. If I'm honest I suspect that I'll be a swing voter.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

sticky said:


> Really the brass was just to dip my toe in the red metals pool. I found the water was to my liking and now have several bronze watches but I'm still on the fence regarding patina. If I'm honest I suspect that I'll be a swing voter.


Yes, I'm not a fan of forced patina. I'm very happy to just let it slowly do its thing. Good bronze should go fairly evenly all over, unless it's unlucky enough to get repeatedly splashed with water.
I've liked the look all the way from shiny new, to mellowed, to getting a little darker. I love that it has an incrementally and tiny bit darker tone each time I get a bronze out the box after not wearing it for a bit.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## tloupe (May 10, 2019)

Wotd









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GSD3A Explorer


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

It takes a licking, and keeps on ticking.
$20


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gillycrest (Nov 13, 2013)

MikeyT said:


> Right now? 6309-7040 on a DiModell Chronismo today for me. I've had this strap on at least eight watches and it didn't work for me on any. I decided to give it one more try.


Possibly my favorite Seiko of all time. Hows it doing in regard to accuracy?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that a lot. What is it please?


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Fourth day on. Running at 0 spd (seems to speed up half a second over the day, and lose it again at night). Chuffed with that. 
Amaryllis really starting to trail it's skirts now.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

catsteeth said:


> I like that a lot. What is it please?


Steinhart Nav B uhr. B-muster vintage 47 Titan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Berg3.0 said:


> Steinhart Nav B uhr. B-muster vintage 47 Titan.


In addition to exceptional charisma, this watch features the most correct mechanism for B-uhr.


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another GMT.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Mudman.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Aquastar Deepstar Reissue









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

856....









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

_ARMIDA A2
















_


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

MDT IT said:


>


What fountain pen is that?

Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

G-Shock mod🤗👍🤗


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ORIENT #kamasu #Strapcode







*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Seiko salmon goodness. Utterly charmed by this watch. Saturday on day wheel is blue, while Sunday is red.....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Kiakarimi11 (Mar 7, 2021)

warsh said:


> Seiko salmon goodness. Utterly charmed by this watch. Saturday on day wheel is blue, while Sunday is red.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Warsh, I'm trying to contact you about the Steinhart 39 you're selling but for some reason every time I try to send you a message directly or on that listing it says I don't have permission! Can you shoot me an email?? kiakarimi11 at gmail dot com.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Getting ready to wrap up some ribs for their second cook.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Happy Day!









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Speedy triple date










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Tissot PRX









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Military industries " milsub "
Automatic


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No speedy here, just the Seiko SPB147 on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
I think I like it more than the green Willard and that's a surprise to me. I think it's the case shape particularly the profile and skindiver style. But I prefer the Willard's bezel and green dial.


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> No speedy here, just the Seiko SPB147 on DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> I think I like it more than the green Willard and that's a surprise to me. I think it's the case shape particularly the profile and skindiver style. But I prefer the Willard's bezel and green dial.


Looks great


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

I just dig this watch


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Glycine Combat Chrono


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

The most comfortable watch I've ever owned...









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Mudman.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot


















































































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My love..


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

1680 Submariner


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> No speedy here, just the Seiko SPB147 on DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> I think I like it more than the green Willard and that's a surprise to me. I think it's the case shape particularly the profile and skindiver style. But I prefer the Willard's bezel and green dial.


Nice!


----------



## gs300999s (Nov 15, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GSAR


----------



## mykedude (Jun 4, 2018)

Citizen Chrono


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

sticky said:


> GSAR
> 
> View attachment 15757622


Not seen you with that before sticky (I'm about as observant as cheese anyway). I'm very envious, they rock solid and look cool!


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

catsteeth said:


> Not seen you with that before sticky (I'm about as observant as cheese anyway). I'm very envious, they rock solid and look cool!


Don't give up the cheese thing cats as I won't eat you that way. My doctor has told me not to eat any cheese to help control my cholesterol - guess who loves cheese.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Citizen ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tloupe (May 10, 2019)

Steeldive mod









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Nodus Sector Pilot on Hadley Roma cordura


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## KA4993 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bracelet swap on this Wednesday....


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

sticky said:


> Don't give up the cheese thing cats as I won't eat you that way. My doctor has told me not to eat any cheese to help control my cholesterol - guess who loves cheese.


Lol... ?
Life is very short, which is why I always have a Camembert (Morrisons The Best de Caractere, is currently the best out there, well according to me anyway), one other fungal cheese. A smelly hard cheese, often a gruyère maybe another; and of course a mature cheddar. But the Camembert is a chez cats' LAW of the world.
I am very worried about my arteries....


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Dryden on their own just released tropic strap.


















When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

CWC G10


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## anast999 (Jan 4, 2021)

Glycine combat sub









Στάλθηκε από το SM-N986B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

From Timex to Rolex (and just about everything in between)

Timex - The Waterbury - Since 1864

~$20 Ashford sale


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Italia spring..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

4th gen black monster.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Aachen "perches" on my thin wrist due to the thick strap but it don't half look good.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus blacktip









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## spyderHS08 (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My old turtle


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

My new birthday watch from Mrs Mike
My first chrono.
Very cool!


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Love the always on display

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

$30 Lige quartz chronograph on a cheap nato. 
I absolutely love this cheap thing.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Zelos Horizon GMT


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)

Seiko Astron titanium


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Today's combination...

The horizontal brushed dial effects on these Aquaracers are very hard to capture in a photograph... (Especially from a mobile phone)...
However, with numerous light sources, here is the best I could do... 
On-top of my Renault RS key.

Happy Sunday everyone 









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

vintage on vintage but the book from the year 1587 ...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

DB Master 1000 - another heavy one.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Calmab said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Exquisite ?


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

My only watch from over 3 dozen that automatically changed for Daylight Saving Time.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

catsteeth said:


> Exquisite


Thanks! It hasn't left my wrist since it arrived 2 weeks ago 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

catsteeth said:


> View attachment 15765903


Marvellous dial.
1 hand is a bit strange to me though 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Still my new birthday Seiko


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Steinhart OVM.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Speedmaster a la Explorer

TX Speedmaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 16, 2021)

Greetings, new to this site and discovering so many great watch designs in the forum. At the moment, I am wearing my new Momentum/St. Moritz Square 2 Chronograph. Have also ordered a replacement NATO rubber strap for my Vortech GMT below, and will alternate the two once that arrives. Those two along with another older Momentum more or less make up the totality of my collection.

















- company photos


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Just received this today. Trying out this burgundy Hirsch Duke strap vs the black hybrid it came with

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike 777 (Dec 20, 2008)

Fortis Cosmonauts Chronograph with Lemania 5100 movement.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## anast999 (Jan 4, 2021)

Anonimo militare









Στάλθηκε από το SM-N986B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I bought this mostly as a joke, to see how fast a $30 "sub" would break. But its ruggedness has defied me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

On Zuludiver 2-piece.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Borealis Cascais V2


----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)

Seiko Alpinist


----------



## anast999 (Jan 4, 2021)

GS SBGA229









Στάλθηκε από το SM-N986B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler McKay (Jul 22, 2020)

Lincolns River by Sangamon. Enter to win this watch here: https://mailchi.mp/e022749aeac6/2021-march-giveaway


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

20 Atmos Root Beer


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Eterna Kontiki Diver "Lume Dial"


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## markorrr (Sep 17, 2018)

,


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Skipper567 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Cold... 
But very comfortable.









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Alpina Friday. Despite the date,, on my wrist ........................right now.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Skipper567 said:


> View attachment 15774514


Welcome, have fun & drool like me at all the ones I WANT !!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fossil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> Greetings, new to this site and discovering so many great watch designs in the forum. At the moment, I am wearing my new Momentum/St. Moritz Square 2 Chronograph. Have also ordered a replacement NATO rubber strap for my Vortech GMT below, and will alternate the two once that arrives. Those two along with another older Momentum more or less make up the totality of my collection.
> View attachment 15770214
> 
> View attachment 15770243
> ...


Welcome,& don't worry ,your collection -I promise - will not become an addiction !


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Decker by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FliegerFriday with my old GSD3A on GSD loden leather nato


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Arrived today ...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Canadian_Kyle (May 14, 2020)

Older Omega Seamaster for me


----------



## Canadian_Kyle (May 14, 2020)

But this one has been in my heavy rotation as well.


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Quick snap of a new arrival.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*G-SHOCK Limited Edition NEW ERA #MLB















*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

catsteeth said:


> View attachment 15777454


Love your taste in pets and watches.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

O1 T500.


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Couldn't take it off so once again.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Halios Seaforth Pastel!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that sterile chrono! What is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Skipper567 (Mar 8, 2021)

Zelos SF 42


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

Bulova Precisionist


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Today, I mostly be wearing..........











Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Rocking the Premium Blue today.


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Not affordable. But here's where I live, and mostly post affordable watches.
Started wearing 5 bar natos again after years of single pass only. Tastes change, go figure.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

This one I bought today from super-market on 50% sale. Wenger City Active. Quite well made watch even for its list price.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SPB147 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mauhip (Dec 11, 2020)

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)

Snzh55 seiko 👍 love it.


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The tiniest flecks of dirt that are barely visible to the naked eye look like the rock of Gibraltar under the camera.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## VesaH (Mar 24, 2021)

yankeexpress said:


>


Very nice piece


----------



## VesaH (Mar 24, 2021)

heyBJK said:


>


I love that blue tone,


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## HansGruber (May 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)

Seiko Alpinist SPB121J1 with an Uncleseiko BOR bracelet


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


Looks great what are your thoughts?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Looks great what are your thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


It tooly! ?

I like the wide bezel and matte finish of the case in particular. 

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Straton Speciale










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ARMIDA A7







*


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## dinhhong (May 15, 2017)

A Nomos Orion


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Citizen 8020


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## HansGruber (May 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

It's been a really long time since I've had this bad boy out. It was time to let him enjoy some sunshine.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SPB147 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Orangez (Nov 18, 2018)

JM252 said:


> View attachment 15790698


Looks like dodgy weather approaching! 

Sent from my Mi MIX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## HansGruber (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Coders (May 11, 2020)

In my top 3 watches of my collection - love the patina on the inner bezel.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Borealis Cascais


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Hastie73 (Aug 20, 2020)

Bought this yesterday, and it arrived today.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Versace. Automatic.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I recently regulated this, to the point where some days it's gained a fraction of a second, and at other times I find it's lost a fraction.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just finished cutting and weedeating the yard for the first time this year. Nice to be outside in shorts again.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Khaki King on for lunch........................................................right now


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

been awhile.
seiko solar in rotation.
decent affordable watch.
I'm partial to G10 style dials- I Iike the larger 12/6/9 on this one.


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

love accutrons
+1



mystic nerd said:


> I recently regulated this, to the point where some days it's gained a fraction of a second, and at other times I find it's lost a fraction.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Maratac SR-35 titanium. On a silicone deployant strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Brother to @NYSCOTTY 's watch:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Okean










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

My unexpected new watch.... It's keeping good time. 40mm X 47mm by 11mm. I've not taken it off since I got it yesterday.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15792243


Nice to see one from this brand in the wild. That's the cricket watch isn't it ??
Great watch, interesting brand. I think it's their 3rd watch release, or is it 4 now?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

catsteeth said:


> Nice to see one from this brand in the wild. That's the cricket watch isn't it ??
> Great watch, interesting brand. I think it's their 3rd watch release, or is it 4 now?


yes it is the cricket watch. Not sure on the release order.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Early Sticky Bronze Age watch.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis F-43 Flieger for Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## HansGruber (May 10, 2014)




----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Gold Omega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

coo-coo Fossil-


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## pmuskin01 (Jul 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

long-hand Pulsar military-


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## DGI82 (Jul 21, 2017)

Casio G-7900


----------



## calangoman (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

EcoZilla Monday


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Revue cal 57. 82 years old


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

SR-35 Titanium, day 14. Changed out to a 2 piece black/orange stripe nato. Ridiculously accurate when worn during the day and taken off at night.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Steeldive


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Apollon chronograph.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

*Not f71 compliant, but here's where I live and mostly collect.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

sticky said:


> Apollon chronograph.
> 
> View attachment 15796303


I really like Steinharts original stuff. That's a really interesting, clever, well thought out watch. It looks the absolute business


----------



## HansGruber (May 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide, love it! Size is perfect IMHO...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Citizen Promaster CB0171 Radio controlled, the best titanium in the industry, legible, super easy to wear. This gets most of my wrist time these days. So much so that I bought 3 versions and I'm selling off some other pieces that I no longer wear.


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

The work beater.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis Pilot Classic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Venturo Skindiver
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

SNKL43 on navy suede over the past few days


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#ORIS















*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Damasko DB5


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## HansGruber (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Pulsar RAF Chrono 
Pulsar Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Pulsar Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Pennybags78 (May 7, 2019)

Overlook Hotel Nato on the Fortitude


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this vintage German Diver, Dugena Watertrip


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

If anyone knows the brand please enlighten me. Could never find anything.

Love it though 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Something Green









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Thursday


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

diver²









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Grendel01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

007 on a camo Nato.


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

Pulsar Ministry of Defense


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

heyBJK said:


>


Nice. I've just bought the most recent variant of the Ironclad, I also have their Ocean Gulf. Absolute bargain at less than £400, with free shipping to the UK from Singapore.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

RW
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

nice.

product number on this one?

I'm craving.

thx.



Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15800004


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

gwbnyc said:


> nice.
> 
> product number on this one?
> 
> ...


BN0118


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Laco Zürich 861806


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

gwbnyc said:


> nice.
> 
> product number on this one?
> 
> ...


BN0118 on an Erika's Original.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Live from Jamaica, NTH Odin Blue.









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Moray Bronze


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

Ziptie said:


> BN0118


👍👍


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> BN0118 on an Erika's Original.


??


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Loving this $200 watch. Can't beat an ETA 2834-2 for that price. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Mhutch said:


>


Not familiar with this brand, but looks super crisp and clean. Very nice Neptune


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide on Canvas


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

WV200A-1AV Wave Ceptor


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BROkerNNN (Mar 31, 2021)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


Love this dial!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon USMC


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## HansGruber (May 10, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Citizen Golf, officially BM7120
Really nice slim and flat sport watch. This one is getting hard to find. Same case as the BM7080, which I have owned and like as well. But I like this one a little bit better.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## alex_b (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks nice but this mint is definitely bad for your teeth.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Arrived today.


----------



## HansGruber (May 10, 2014)




----------



## HansGruber (May 10, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Beach Cricket (Mar 28, 2021)

G Shock (rose gold) G110 1A.


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"what's life without whimsy"


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

IN house Extraordinaire






























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Trying my new arrival with different straps. More to come ...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Still with the CW


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

amt76 said:


> IN house Extraordinaire
> View attachment 15806053
> View attachment 15806054
> View attachment 15806055
> ...


Wow.
Never been a fan of Nomos, but blimey. With a black dial they're amazing. Super Attractive 🙂


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Changed the strap:


----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)

Ebel 1911 Discovery with a Valjoux 7750 heart


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue.









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

catsteeth said:


> Wow.
> Never been a fan of Nomos, but blimey. With a black dial they're amazing. Super Attractive 🙂


Nomos has had me rethink my collection going forward...Always on the outside looking in, now I'm not leaving...lol.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My latest Expedition.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Still my last purchase, again another try with a different strap ...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Invicta PVD Sub On Tropic


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## NotPennysBoat (Aug 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

I have a stainless bracelet on the way for this one.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

benton629 said:


>


Thats a nice Bond strap.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Another day, another pic.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Glycine PVD Combat


----------



## Charliejadk (Jul 17, 2020)

A Kingsbury Dark Water dive watch right now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


Looks great 
I'm smitten with the samauri cased version Mark has.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tulips by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Seiko 5, SSA283.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Nazario Azzurro getting some sun...









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for this Helson Shark Diver arrived couple minutes ago... Love that yellow.


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Yellow too !


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Traska Mint Freediver


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Citizen CB0160, World Perpetual AT, radio controlled, etc. The the blue really pops in the sunshine.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Deaumar Ensign.


----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with Helson Shark Diver 42


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Cronos Bronze Willard with sterile Blue dial


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

My first Mod project.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM 1.0


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HansGruber (May 10, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 14275373 (Dec 17, 2012)

Seagull 1963 with Casio bracelet.
















Sent from my F2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Dopey!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

San Martin Type B Flieger.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

PADI Turtle.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

The Old Monster


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

Messing with the studio/workbench lighting for wallets and figured I would test it on a watch as well. 😜


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Latest acquisition, Akrone C-02:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

rwbenjey said:


> Messing with the studio/workbench lighting for wallets and figured I would test it on a watch as well. 😜
> 
> View attachment 15816086


Spectacular shot, that !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helson SD 42


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Literally just took this picture. No filters


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

A classic









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis Pilot Classic









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bell Diver 1.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Sunday, Skin Diver for me


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Seagull Everest.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Chronomat GT for Sunday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SineQuaNon81 (Apr 9, 2021)

Timex Marlin Reissue with blue croc strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Poljot means Flight


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Unruh (Jul 8, 2016)

Zelos Hammerhead 2


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage SkinDiver today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Squale


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MrBacchus (Apr 17, 2015)

Trident today


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Just got this out of the mailbox. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

The SARY57










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Haven't worn this one in a while.
Love this one too.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New Waldan for me


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Still this one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Just delivered by the Postman.........










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Laco Zürich


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing my new Waldan Heritage "Professional" I quite like it so it'll be sticking around


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

The ever changing personality of the prince

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Star Classic #Orient #Horween







*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Dan Henry 1970.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Joseph Smith (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Check out my write up on this one!









Look at what I just won!!


How cool!




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Z Same as yesterday. 









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

extski said:


> View attachment 15826842
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


could you tell me where did you get that strap?


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Going to pick up my Barracuda from London town today.... Yay!
Wearing this so I'll be on time, and because the kind gentleman binging me the Barra' showed an interest in seeing it. 
It's definitely the watch in my small collection, that's had the most interest from other watch people.


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

vanek said:


> could you tell me where did you get that strap?











Knit Weave - Garnet Watch Strap


The Knit Weave collection is comprised of Tudor-style single-pass straps with a unique nylon weave that creates complex depth of color and texture resembling a knit fabric. The single-pass construction ensures that your watch will keep a low profile on your wrist. Knit Weave straps have a...




www.blusharkstraps.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Threw the Maratac back on for a bit today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! 6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Yesterday's addition...what think's 'ye all?
An 18k beast, doing more research now.


----------



## HansGruber (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## SifuJeff (Jul 26, 2020)

Just picked this up
Aquis Calibre 400


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

DLC hardened titanium CB0177


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PVD Glycine Combat


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

C60 chrono.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## HansGruber (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Junghans meister kalendar.
Started my love for moonphases. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Now with the picture...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

SLA047.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wolbrook Skindiver on Zodiac tropic strap

I love this watch, wished for a better mvt but love it nonetheless


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Cheapest auto in existence. It performs ok for a $30 watch(+17spd, which is better than some Tissot that I have came out of the box.) I had a little fun with the reflection from my computer monitor in the last pic.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

Longines Expédition


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

My new Seiko panda chrono with a sapphire crystal.









Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cave Dweller ''S''


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Bulova Hack.


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Bulova Devil Diver reissue in green.


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Wolbrook Skindiver 









40mm 
6.8" wrist


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing the Wolbrook Skindiver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been looking at that one myself! How is the build quality and how does it wear?? Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

warsh said:


> Been looking at that one myself! How is the build quality and how does it wear?? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Case of nice and finish is good/ok. The dial is awesome. Size and proportions are spot on imho. BOR Bracelet feels flimsy and has poor tolerances, links get stuck at articulatiosn... save your $ and get it on the the tropic. Regret having spent more for it. Not even gonna bother sizing it. 
Movement after just couple of days seems to be -5/d so not bad at all even if I'd prefer it on the + side. However it doesn't handwind so trying to figure out if it's an issue or by design. In 2021 no excuses to not have a handwinding movement imo. Myota specs say it should be able be wound by crown. 
It's a looker and wears great. 10/10 on looks.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Scurfa on Toxicnato this afternoon to wash my car and grill out. Such a great day today


----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Timex Expedition.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Seiko SRPD25 Monster


----------



## mikey517 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

A week in and I'm getting some patina! I think I'm going to wear it as much as possible to keep the patina coming.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

With it's +ve display and circuit board pattern it was a sure fire thing.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Back to the ridiculously cheap Starking. I want to hate this thing, but can't seem to stop wearing it...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dark Seal on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Oris BC3 Advanced


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## newkid (Feb 8, 2006)

Seiko SKX013 which has been my daily watch for several years.


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)

New Strap Today!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mother Nature can really suck sometimes. From 70 degrees during the day to an 1" of snow overnight. I'm not amused.


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

San Martin MM300 homage


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Holdenitdown (Feb 7, 2019)

Trident gen 3 in 42mm. Love that case.


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## dregz01 (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## dregz01 (Jul 16, 2012)

father and son ATM


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Take it easy.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

1984 , Speedmaster is here..


----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)

to the moon....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

2EE59A02-502E-4CE7-A568-238938D5168D.jpeg




__
mykkus


__
Mar 2, 2021








back to the mako 2 today.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Waldan Heritage


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DLC Glycine Combat


----------



## HansGruber (May 10, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## dregz01 (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

1963


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

After seeing Rolexes, Omegas and Panerais in this "affordable watches" forum, having some doubts on whether my watch qualifies.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Nereide On Leather


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

"Pepsi" Apple Watch S5


----------



## jimhalinda (Apr 19, 2011)

This just arrived... put it on a synthetic strap as I probably would have had an allergic reaction to the bracelet:


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

On a mission to get this bronze turtle darkened up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Local Boutique maker....


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Steel Dive sterile










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Bleumeyer said:


> View attachment 15844221


That's amazing. What's the story behind that please ??


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Spring cleaning today. So a watch that I don't care how scuffed and scratched it gets. It's bronze, it just adds character.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the GSD3A Explorer this morning but on a drunkartstraps tan canvas now. 
I like this combo as much as I liked the balck GSD strap on it.

What do you think ? Works well ?


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

Cadisen DJ




__
srmdalt


__
Apr 24, 2021


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Orange is here


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

DA36


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Old 6309-7040 Camo Turtle


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Simple Solar Seiko.


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Seiko PADI Samurai


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

GO SEAQ




__
srmdalt


__
Mar 17, 2021












  








GO SEAQ




__
srmdalt


__
Mar 17, 2021











  








GO SEAQ




__
srmdalt


__
Mar 17, 2021


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wearing this today. It is 11mm thick. The watch is 40mm wide by 44 mm long it is claimed to have a Sapphire crystal wr is 30 meters.The Milanese bracelet is 20 mm wide.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Aliexpress....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This orange gloss DiverOne rocks


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Seiko Solar PADI Diver


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Long time since my last WRUW post! Wearing a Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

JDCfour said:


>


Nice, 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Nice,
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Thanks!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Promaster BN0151-09L today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

60 Atmos.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My Swatch mod😊


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Recraft today.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm double-wristing today but this one gets the WUS treatment...


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DocEllingham (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Oris Classic 7504, used to belong to my dad.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dugena Watertrip


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Harold kinda modded this a bit...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

sanik said:


>


What is this? Do you have a clearer dial pic???


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

CB0177 in DLC Duratect


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Waldan


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Geckota G-01




























Although I'm not wearing quite so much dust with it!, Sorry.

Take it easy,

K.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRP789K1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Bay


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)

double


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing Art's LeJour Le Mans Chrono on his first weathered canvas strap


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

G-Shock GW-B5600BL-1DR for the evening


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Fugu Lim.Ed.Asia


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SBDC003










... on hand


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GSD3A


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Seiko Lord Marvel (c. 1964)


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The U50 would have fitted me better but when I bought this there was no U50.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

CB0171


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dregz01 (Jul 16, 2012)

Something refreshing!


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Ronda quartz retro grade.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Girard-Perregaux GP 03 (c. 1951)


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday with the Carnegie handwound Chrono

















It really is a nice case and great size for me with a 41mm diameter, 12.9mm depth (13.5mm to dome peak), and only 44mm lug-to lug. It's not too thick as far as chronos go and it sits nice and flat on the wrist . 
Rather than a full bronze crown, they have a bronze insert in the SS crown.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Citizen Signature Grand Touring NB0070


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

Very affordable:








and very shiny😉: und er UV-torch








with out UV:








The nine-year-old-boy in me is loving it😂😉👍


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Marathon Navigator.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Heimdallr green Sub:


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

@DMCBanshee, where did you get this?


DMCBanshee said:


> BSH Bay


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

robertpg said:


> @DMCBanshee, where did you get this?


I made this one based on a sterile watch. I have in mind to sale it, PM me if you are interested.

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Newest member of the family. 
Shirryu (Heimdallr) brand, sterile, 62 MAS case.
Flawless.










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## johncolescarr (Mar 6, 2014)

freshly acquired this morning


----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)

latest creation....


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

Perlon and camo shorts.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4004-52E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Airborne 44









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Seiko SPB051 "62 Mas"


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

?"Fly me to the Moon" ?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Back to my Kamasu for monday. Wear it most days really.
The chrono on the weekends as it was a gift from my Mrs.





  








C2F11065-E3DC-46BE-B1AD-33891E6424E1.jpeg




__
mykkus


__
Feb 4, 2021


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Husni (May 3, 2021)

I bought this watch in 2014 from a watch collector, this watch is in used condition but looks like new, yesterday I just changed the rubber strap to mesh bracelet and it looks really nice.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Charliejadk (Jul 17, 2020)

JDCfour said:


>


I love the look of that watch. I've thought a lot about purchasing one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Charliejadk said:


> I love the look of that watch. I've thought a lot about purchasing one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They did a great job with this one. Finishing is top notch and the Lume is outstanding


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)

Broke the weird ape kolt today. Nice watch but struggle with the silver face and silver hands 😳 bad eyes struggle.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)

Quicksilver said:


> There is a popular thread in DWF so thought it might be worth starting one here. I know many don't post in the WRUW threads and/or change watches multiple times per day. Post what is on ur wrist right now....


 in


----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)

Zelos Horizons


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

🎶This is the captain of your ship speaking. 🎶


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Seiko King Turtle


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The shadow of the devil...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Ball Roadmaster Icebreaker Power Reserve


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bell & Ross BR V3-94 RS19









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Yema Superman GMT*

*


  




*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Certina HAQ



















K.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

INOX automatic :










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Keep forgetting that this Diver One is an auto rather than quartz.


----------



## Greg.snavely (Mar 25, 2021)

Submariner, no date 1997 2 line


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 solar today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Birth year 16234

Edit: just realized this was the affordable watches forum. Wish Tapatalk would show that

Sent from an undisclosed location.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Jas26 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

I've had this on for three days, I'll make myself put something else on tonight I think ..😏


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Haven’t bought a watch in a couple years….can’t afford a Zenith, but thought this bronze “homage” would work….on a Gunny of course!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Perhaps my favorite "GADA" out of my 40 watches, and I just found out that more versions of the Adraga will become available for pre-order in a few weeks. These colors have my attention.









Soon:


----------



## william provence (Mar 8, 2006)

Mototime said:


> Perhaps my favorite "GADA" out of my 40 watches, and I just found out that more versions of the Adraga will become available for pre-order in a few weeks. These colors have my attention.
> View attachment 15870092
> 
> 
> ...


The Salmon one has my attention but the mint is cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Seastrong Saturday









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Ofrankb (Mar 4, 2020)

neurogenesis said:


> I'm confused. Isn't _this_ a WRUW thread? Why wouldn't you just post in the one everyone else is posting to?
> 
> It's a bit irksome that WRUW has turned into what-are-you-wearing-tomorrow, so maybe this is the _What are you wearing right now...no really...right *now*_ thread?


So true ....


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

On a really nice canvas Haveston courtesy of the generosity of TgeekB


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys! Benarus Megalodon


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Falling Up (May 8, 2021)

Sumo sbdc057 with the aluminum bezel and mineral crystal . The shape of the case hugs my 210mm/8.25" wrist like the watch is growing out of it. Put it on a Strapcode "Endmill" and getting a proper fit was a breeze. Took out a couple of half-links so I have room to grow if I can ever manage to get back in the gym. Chapter ring and bezel line up really well, so maybe counterfeit.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Ball Roadmaster M Archangel


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Rapidly becoming my favorite.









Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX IM by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Old picture, but its one of my favorite watches for the last month. Its a watch that really doesnt make sense. An expensive square gshock.


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Couple of G-SHOCK landed this afternoon


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

After year im enjoying the bronze do it's 'thang'...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Halios Puck II living up ti its name.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Square with the combi which I just got setup yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF today. And just realized I need to correct the date!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec for Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Back to the $30 mechanical.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

It's a G day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)

Something brass


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 15873912


Interesting. I didn't know Pagani made something like this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

My smallish TagHeuer Link for this Monday.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## iamsoozie (Mar 7, 2020)

Seiko SNK381!









Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## nyburner (Nov 30, 2020)

titanium 42mm w/ crown & buckle leather nato black hardware on my 6.9" wrist


----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

IW387902 - special forces!








De

















Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Samurai BL.


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Puhteenuh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Azores Blue Curaçao.









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Avi-8 Admiral Blue DUAL RETROGRADE CHRONOGRAPH AV-4056-01


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

6138-0019 UFO from June 1970, I have been wearing for part of everyday since it arrived, now I have a plan for where to go with it.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Falling Up (May 8, 2021)

New moon and the tide and weather look good for night fishing. Casio GBX100-1.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Hard to beat a G shock for affordable value with casual dress.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis Classic Pilot Chronograph









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## habanero (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Waldan Heritage today


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black on fitted strap.
















This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Squale 30 Atmos.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Mhutch said:


>


Gorgeous!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## habanero (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nereus Santiago


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Slacker Shot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

MikeyT said:


>


Looks good with the brown strap.


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

hopscottch said:


> Hard to beat a G shock for affordable value with casual dress.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Used to have that one ... Why did I sell it?


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

Wearing my Muddie.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wolbrook Skindiver on their blue tropic strap
Back from Wolbrook, France. Absolutely outstanding customer service

I reaally like this one a lot.


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## StuT (Mar 9, 2006)

$26.00 on Amazon last year. Like the former Old Milwaukee beer commercial: "It don' get no bettern this !"


----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Is this too affordable?. Picked it up new for $80 Aussie. Lovely 36mm, ridiculously thin, great lume and no soul quartz .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Elgin Legionnaire 302 (c. 1928)


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Borealis Cascais...


----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## watchoveryouhq (Apr 27, 2021)

Customized UNDONE Basecamp. Although I plan on selling it at some point (I'm whittling down my collection), this is still a great summer watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Can't get enough of this watch&#8230;.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SUN065P1


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Wolbrook as I prepare my taxes this morning. Yeah it's last minute I know


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Lorier Neptune v3


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Early 1990's Casio STR-2000 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Black Panther Citizen









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## alaskaherb (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

County road garage in the background.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L for church this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my favorite DiverOne today


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Vaer "Dirty Dozen"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shel (Feb 5, 2010)

Zelos Swordfish42 Titanium, with meteorite dial...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

My only mod (12h bezel) on a scuba dude









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

ADANAC GPD


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wolbrook on their blue tropic strap again this morning 
Have a great day.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again....


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

VAER on suede










Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Burgundy Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally got this after screwing up my order two weeks ago  Just landed today from AZFINETIME 


























This display is so cool


















GW6900/GBX100/GW5600 comparo


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Round square.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jas26 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Came in last night and promptly put on a 3 ring nato


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Shel (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SRP481K1 "Baby Snow Monster"


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## syfx010 (May 18, 2021)

Hruodland Cronos Aquatimer this afternoon.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

A woody for today.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Jas26 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

sal4 said:


> Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Veeflys said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks! I enjoy the Casio Edifice 503 series (I have three of the variants).




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kreative (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

Serica 4512 Commando


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Still my new Willard


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Definitely a strap monster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PVD Glycine Combat On Canvas


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on Angus Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## syfx010 (May 18, 2021)

Hamilton Pilot Pioneer Automatic Chronograph for today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Goodness knows what my granddad would have said if he'd seen me wearing a Zeppelin.


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

Today I'm sporting my Arnie 2.0 on a Benetto Cinturini rubber strap.


----------



## TroubleJones (May 21, 2021)

From a jeweler in BC, Canada back in the 70s.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TroubleJones (May 21, 2021)

Mhutch said:


>


That Benrus is beautiful. I have a three star on the way in but it's rough looking.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

HMT Pilot


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jimhalinda (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

It's just right in every way...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The postie forgot to give me this when he delivered my mail today and had to back track to drop it off.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## syfx010 (May 18, 2021)

SN039


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Shark Diver 42


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

G-shocking with the GBX100 this morning

The display is so awesome and although it's a bit larger than my 5600's it wears very light and comfortable. I don't find it too large either for my 6.8" wrist. I dig that blue too. I feel it was $160 well spent. I've sold a few G-Shock the last few weeks that I won't wear as this one will see most wrist time of the 5 I've left. 
My only wish is that it was solar too


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Jolus Chrono today&#8230;






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Early 1990's Casio STR-2000 on gray NATO today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Polar & Artem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Steinhart Racetimer blue.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Orient Kamasu


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II for church this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Danielc117 (Jan 31, 2020)

Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Zelos Swordfish V2 40mm Black Sand with Gilt Hands


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevethorell (Sep 11, 2018)

Lumtec Combat B11 on bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## syfx010 (May 18, 2021)

Hruodland Cronos Aquatimer today.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

depth and temp.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Lab4Us (Apr 7, 2021)

This one&#8230;getting more and more wrist time daily!


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Mk1 w/ tapered 'Twist O Flex'


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

Tissot Heritage 1948 on a B&R brown pebbled leather strap


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Really enjoying the watch....the strap not so much.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Seneca09 (Nov 29, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

usclassic said:


> View attachment 15901191
> 
> 
> View attachment 15901192
> ...


Nice to see another woody show up.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Karamsoul (Aug 11, 2020)

Wearing old faithful, as it were. 😊


----------



## Karamsoul (Aug 11, 2020)

Heithel said:


> View attachment 15901026


Omg I LOVE this LOL


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Karamsoul said:


> Omg I LOVE this LOL


Awh ahahah! Thanks so much!


----------



## Karamsoul (Aug 11, 2020)

Heithel said:


> Awh ahahah! Thanks so much!


It's like a watch circlejerk...in watch form ?
Awesome piece.

Edit: Where can I acquire such a renown piece? ?


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Karamsoul said:


> It's like a watch circlejerk...in watch form
> Awesome piece.


Ahahah thanks again! Is the circlejerk referred to the name itself or the "specs" on the dial?


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Heithel said:


> View attachment 15901026


That is hilarious! Can't wait for the Bomegas to show up.


----------



## Karamsoul (Aug 11, 2020)

Heithel said:


> Ahahah thanks again! Is the circlejerk referred to the name itself or the "specs" on the dial?


It's everything about it, dude. Watch satire 101 manifested on your wrist.?


----------



## Karamsoul (Aug 11, 2020)

c3p0 said:


> That is hilarious! Can't wait for the Bomegas to show up.


You mean BRO-megas, right? 😆


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

c3p0 said:


> That is hilarious! Can't wait for the Bomegas to show up.


Might throw that idea into the BSH and see what happens, I'm sure one of the brothers would pick it up


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Karamsoul said:


> It's everything about it, dude. Watch satire 101 manifested on your wrist.


It sure is the embodiment of satire (and of the BSH itself) on the wrist! 
Can't take credit for it though I only built it modelling it after the new Rolex M126619LB. 
The dial is coming from the genius of one of the brothers of the BSH I'm part of, who recently made that group run. 
He came up with the whole design and the inside jokes ahahah!


----------



## Karamsoul (Aug 11, 2020)

Heithel said:


> It sure is the embodiment of satire (and of the BSH itself) on the wrist!
> Can't take credit for it though I only built it modelling it after the new Rolex M126619LB.
> The dial is coming from the genius of one of the brothers of the BSH I'm part of, who recently made that group run.
> He came up with the whole design and the inside jokes ahahah!


love it, dude. It's a looker and quite the meta-statement. ??


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

G-SHOCK DW5600 NASA2021


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Karamsoul said:


> love it, dude. It's a looker and quite the meta-statement.


As far as looker go we can thank Rolex for that ahahah!



















But yeah thanks again, I think I'm proud how it came out!

Since I can't afford grails that would automatically have a special meaning for the owner, my way of having the same specialness, is building them myself and grow an attachment for them that way


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Bulova Accutron










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

My custom mod .. because somehow I managed to find the index that fell off while building this watch ..it was Far away from where it dropped..

whatever : mm200 (SPB185 case) mod... I'm pretty pleased with this it is my first custom build... I kinda love it. watch retains it's name "Close But No Cigar" however.









before (lol)


----------



## syfx010 (May 18, 2021)

San Martin SN0055G today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black on fitted Viton strap.









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Too big for me Nav-B.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Derwatch said:


> View attachment 15902644
> 
> 
> View attachment 15902645


Awesome.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Really want to put one of my other watches on, but can't take this off as I'm enjoying it too much. So day 3 it is then....


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning DWC
Wearing the new SCURFA DiverOne MS21 on a UteWatchCo Nato









I reaally like these DiverOne


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted strap.









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

New Ray raven 2


----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Error


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Friggin' Brood X Cicadas are everywhere!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

VAER C3 Korean









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Lab4Us (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

My latest, Archimede 42mm pilot in dark sunburst blue. A bit dinged up, but loving the look.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GSD3A Explorer on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning 


























6.8" wrist for reference


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Pizza night!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Weekender for the holiday weekend.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Omega 2500 for Saturday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

IWC Chrono Spitfire Bronze with a lot of patina!

















Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

STILL can't make my mind up about bronze patina.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Remember the heroes, those who made the ultimate sacrifice and to whom we owe a debt that cannot be repaid.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you to each & every military & LEO for your service!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Breitling Superocean 44










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Father's certina, never found out the model









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

CW C3









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

My very first true dive watch, and first Russian watch too. Love the quirky GRU "Batman" logo. Now waiting for a blue bezel.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

today received the long-awaited package of their Britain, this is the young brand of the Marloe watch 























Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

New strap on the Tissot


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Richy Horologie (Jan 14, 2021)

sanik said:


>


Ooh, nice. What is that?


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

This has darkened a fair bit since I got it last year at 3 months old. I find the contrast between between the shiny bronze high use areas, and the darker patinated parts is particularly attractive.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15916723


Nice looking strap! Do you remember where you sourced it?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Harley Davidson watch by Bulova.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)

Swiss today


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Diver One.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Switched from leather to nato for the summer. Citizen CB0171.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)

Richy Horologie said:


> Ooh, nice. What is that?


Its polish microbrand Xicorr








Xicorr Watches


Xicorr Watches




xicorr.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Enoksen mecha-quartz Diver.










This is the first time I've noticed the name on the dial.



















Take it easy.

K.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Casio G-Rescue*


----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Marloe









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Elgin Legionnaire 302 (c. 1928)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Charliejadk (Jul 17, 2020)

ALPHA MARINE 500 TRITIUM TUBES T-100 SWISS AUTOMATIC WHITE DIAL BGW9 WHITE / BLUE - BEZEL LUME BGW9 - BRACELET










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dievas Zeta Phantom


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Glycine Base 22










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

It's almost like a baby quartz Grand Seiko. Love it!


----------



## Jdjammers5 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

84' slim turtle 6309-7290


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)

Godzilla SP


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

IMO opinion this watch was just crying out for a petrol blue Nato.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

CW









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Girard-Perregaux GP 03 (c. 1951)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

Woke up far too early...


----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The 1Joe (Dec 19, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15866851


I almost got one of these for Christmas but when my wife went to but it, it had sold.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The 1Joe (Dec 19, 2020)

Enjoying my new landscape before it gets too hot out.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

No filters.











Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

I never wear a timepiece in my right wrist, ever. These past few days, I had to as it was mandated by law. The Azzurro in my right wrist.









On my left wrist, this monstrosity of a COVID19 tracker/GPS and I hate it to death. Today, I'm on que for its removal and de-activation. I'm finally gonna be rid of it. Thank you Lord!


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another one that's waaay too big for me.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

This is my Poljot chrono with (I think) the 3133 movement on my Ginault leather strap. I've had it for decades, it's been back to Russia for repair 3 times. It's never been super accurate until I got it back the last time, it's been quite good since then.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis Pilot Classic Chrono 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karamsoul (Aug 11, 2020)

Lazy Sunday in the garage.


----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Sten









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Roningrad said:


> I never wear a timepiece in my right wrist, ever. These past few days, I had to as it was mandated by law. The Azzurro in my right wrist.
> View attachment 15924631
> 
> 
> ...


Why mandated by law, if I may ask please?


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

CB0171 in the field.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Vostok









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Sten









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

september 1983


----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi 
New one, for me, today.









Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## MtnMover (Jun 7, 2021)

Very much liking this on the green nato


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Humidity!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Humidity!
> View attachment 15927883


Oh that's no good. Maybe have it looked at?


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Model One.




























K.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Ziptie said:


> Oh that's no good. Maybe have it looked at?


It looks like it's only on the outside

Back to topic


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

😊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Ziptie said:


> Oh that's no good. Maybe have it looked at?


Condensation. It's a part of living in the hot and humid South. Watch is fine, if only you knew what this thing has been through.

That was 2 seconds after walking outside. Happens to everything around here. That's why the discussions of WR cracks me up.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This is more the sort of size watch I should be wearing with a wrist like mine.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Seneca09 (Nov 29, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Seiko 6138-0020 tomei zara

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Avi-8 4056 Chrono


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Fortis Diver










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

heyBJK said:


>


Sensational photography !!!!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

Time for more coffee!


----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Dan Henry









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Russ1965 said:


> Sensational photography !!!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## fransiscus (Aug 29, 2016)

Seiko SRPD55K2 , gift from my wife


----------



## Jappaner (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Loki anyone? 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

Removed the Seiko temporarily for a swim!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

While I love Alpina as a watch brand - well-made watches with excellent finishing for relatively very reasonable prices - the Alpiner is my most favourite.

Wearing the Alpiner on a single pass black distressed leather strap makes the large watch a comfortable wear on my small wrists.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Model two.




























K.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

😋


----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Hamilton LE









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The 556 strap still lovely and supple despite its unwanted shower (don't ask).


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

It's a G Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

All new purchases are on obligatory rest. This one was just asking to see the sun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on fitted rubber strap.

















This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## KA4993 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Reissue with an NSA-like bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

Arrived yesterday.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Flieger Friday with the Alpina Startimer Automatic Pilot.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Marloe 









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Seneca09 (Nov 29, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

This is a someone unusual one that I tried to back on Kickstarter but it didn't fund. They decided to produce anyway though, and I have swapped the form fitting rubber strap with a leather one (I'm not diving with it after all).


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Arrived today


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

Casual Friday: Seiko Sportura Double Retrograde Chronograph SPC039P2, on an aftermarket silicone strap. (Original leather strap finally gave up the ghost after about 12-13 years of use.)


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning  and happy Friday.

TGIF


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Jdjammers5 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

GW9000A


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Evening switch









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Scurfa Diver One


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Tis









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

Can't stop loving this one.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Rather a nice contribution from Laco


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

The best Quartz watch I've ever owned.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just arrived. I liked the Skagen Fisk Pepsi so much, I went back and got the orange one.

The aqua-teal rubber strap it came with was a bit much for me, so I have it on an Archer silicone "British racing green" strap. I also have a beige perlon on the way that I think will play well off the indices.


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my Gshock GBX100 so far
Reaally like this one, the display and color.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

sgrysdon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpina Pilot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

SKX009J1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Version 1


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nite in blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

PAM 2002









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling SOA









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Will be traveling for a few day, so it will be this one until I get back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Pilot chrono


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tarrda (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Orfina Jubilee, 75 years of Orfina










Regards
Richard


----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Washed my car and Jade's with the SCURFA DiverOne MS21


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Have a great week ahead!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Marlin Monday!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GW-5000


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

after lunch, received the long-awaited Hamilton matte black. How are you??? 









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Time to dive into lunch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

An old favorite today. The NTH Näcken Modern Blue.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I recently acquired this big, chunky Swiss diver for a nice price. It came on a rubber strap, but I'm more of a bracelet guy, and this seems to me like more of a bracelet watch.

Got this bracelet from NY Watch Store for about $17 and change, and I'm happy with how they go together.


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Bulova Marine Star 7731










Regards
Richard


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

G-SHOCK GBX100


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Seiko chronograph for today!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Enzo, Dino, Rocky and Turtle.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Eberhard Tazio Nuvolari

















Richard


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

DevilRay


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Sinn EZM3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

My main watches insta account suwadaini is one year old today! Thank you, my friends!

Celebrating the first year of Instagram watch posting, wearing my Longines Hydroconquest for hump day









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

depth and temp.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

A lightweight but accurate watch on a lightweight Zulu for the warm weather.

Casio GW-M5610-1ER



















K.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bit of titanium is ideal for a warm day.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Blue









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Feeling the Citizen Signature Grand Touring today.



















And my 21cm/8.25" wrist is why I get sad when all the cool new field watches are under 40 mm. The crystal on this watch is 36mm.


----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)

My pretty recent Leijona 'Bofori' automatic.


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Enicar Sherpa Ultrasonic










Richard


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Atomic by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

Luminox 8800 Series Recon:


----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

Ziptie said:


> Feeling the Citizen Signature Grand Touring today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY like that watch.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

bigoldthor said:


> REALLY like that watch.


Thank you! It's a great piece. One of my very few autos.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing this lovely everyday Seiko 5 for this Thursday.

I am amazed at the detail that Seiko put into its everyday 5 range in its heyday and have newfound appreciation for the everyday watches that it made.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

New AlpinerX Alive smart watch.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## dj8989 (May 20, 2021)

Citizen BN0150


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The last hero..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

LE Rolan Garos









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## mackaw (May 10, 2021)

Really happy with my San Martin.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Citi World AT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 15945873





The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 15945873


Nice Watch!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Probably one of my favorite/fun watches to wear.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Richard Chronograph










Richard


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Avi-8 centenary for Flieger Friday And Flecto Friday!

No escaping the fact that it's a large watch for my small wrists, it is still comfortable to wear as a casual watch, with denim and tees. I changed the stock leather taupe strap to this black Cordura strap.

While it's a decidedly monochromatic implementation, there are enough details to make it interesting. The matte textured black of the dial, the raised and creamy printing of the markers, and the non-coated sapphire create interesting effects in different light conditions.

The watch can seem absolutely gorgeous with details one second and go completely two-dimensional or flat the next. Always interesting to wear!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Solar 









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DMass (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the Diver Ones.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Lord Matic Special


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Been wearing my Citizen Promaster BN0151-09L for the past week while on vacation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Theflyingclocksman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't wait for mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Enicar Sherpa Jet 33



















Richard


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This standard 5kx for Seiko Saturday!

It's a celebration of Seiko everyday watches: Can take a beating, and look good while taking a beating!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Powermatic 80









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## DMass (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

DMass said:


> View attachment 15949764


Can you still buy these? Model please. Thanks!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## DMass (Jun 17, 2021)

The Watch Ho said:


> Can you still buy these? Model please. Thanks!


Hi mate, I don't know if you can still get it. I managed to find the model number for you though 👍

It is 27624. It originally came on a black and yellow canvas nato strap. I swapped it out for a black and yellow canvas strap 👍









27624 - Pro Diver Men


INVICTA Pro Diver Men 42mm Stainless Steel Steel Black dial NH35A Automatic




www.invictawatch.com


----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Timex









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa titanium DiverOne


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

DMass said:


> Hi mate, I don't know if you can still get it. I managed to find the model number for you though 👍
> 
> It is 27624. It originally came on a black and yellow canvas nato strap. I swapped it out for a black and yellow canvas strap 👍
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Breitling Datora 2030



















Richard


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Well it was earlier today, Archimede flieger.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Мммммм









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

SUR315P1 - love it!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Further proof that I'll buy some watches even though they haven't got a date display.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sprite1275 (Dec 27, 2015)

Cmon Wales


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Westfalia Pilot










Richard


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Monster Monday! This Seiko Save The Ocean fifth series Antarctica series monster with the penguin footprints.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## J3hundred (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

sea and steinhard 









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CITIZEN NY0099-81X, Asia Limited Edition


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## zchauvin (Nov 11, 2013)

View attachment 15953744


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk 
NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3hundred (Jun 19, 2017)

I realllly like green…


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing the Seiko Prospex Save the Ocean 2020 Manta Ray edition for Turtle Tuesday. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just arrived.


----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Т.привет









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Like the little aeroplanes on the 857.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Neymar (now BLWRX) with an NH35. I have 3 of these, two were fine, one had a bad NH35. Despite the problems, I kind of like them.


----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)

Steel-case Casio LCD for today.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

Just arrived, so had to put it on. NY0040-17LE with the 8204 _hacking_ movement.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GBX100 for the evening. Glass of wine while I grill out


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Philip Watch Ref. 702



















Richard


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Seiko









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Going on 4th day. Very comfortable.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again.....


----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

After lunch, I wanted to see this watch on the NATO belt on my hand... 









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Aomic by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing the Seiko Prospex Save the Ocean 2018 "Whale" edition for Turtle Thursday!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

My brand-spanking-new one, of course.

If you've seen it already, sorry, I done been spamming this forum with it already. You know how the rush of a fresh acquisition is.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

And this is my long-awaited gift to the beginning лета










Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

PANZERA.....................right now







!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Mudmaster looking suitably vast on me.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Danielc117 (Jan 31, 2020)

Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sliding in over here because I got a great deal.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Seiko Save the Ocean 2021 Dark Manta edition for this Friday.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Wearing this.............right now- pic from archive !


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Hamilton









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Friday WUS

Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Orient Bambino


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SRPB 53..................right now..


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant Ricoh automatic for Saturday!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

A custom Sub Homage with a domed mineral crystal and a DG2813-








Looks like every other custom Sub Homage out there, but...
























mine has hand-cut chamfers


----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Dan Henry 1970









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

The brand new Ray II I got a couple of days ago, this time on a NATO under a sodium light.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Ninja Tuna today.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Proxima MM300 yet again, still within honeymoon phase


----------



## Lab4Us (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## BrazenC5 (Jul 6, 2015)

.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

As my ex used to say, it's raining like a cow pi$$ing on a flat rock.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## J3hundred (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Proof of Life"


----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)

Feeling the green vibes today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Early 1990's Casio STR-2000 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This neat and simple one-hander Svalbard for a lazy Sunday. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

VICTORINOX.............................right now...


----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

C.W. 









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Omega Seamaster 2500









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

cmann_97 said:


> Omega Seamaster 2500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss this version

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprite1275 (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Super Engineer today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Chrono


----------



## fearandloathing80 (Jun 12, 2021)

Jean Paul by Dakota quartz watch for me today. Had to work.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The silver sunburst dial lume out HMT Kohinoor as a fitting start to the week.

The original strap is long, long gone, and the watch is such a strap monster it's not a joke. Today, to ward off the Monday blues, it's on a blue exotic leather strap.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This one today&#8230;










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jappaner (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sinn 103.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Zelos Blacktip.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Citizen quartz


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

FAA02006M


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> FAA02006M
> View attachment 15966862


Case size?

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Case size?
> 
> NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


41.5MM diameter
47MM lug to lug
13MM thick
22MM lug width, tapers to 20MM at clasp


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> 41.5MM diameter
> 47MM lug to lug
> 13MM thick
> 22MM lug width, tapers to 20MM at clasp


With aligned pips and bezel.. LOL

you just triggered a watch swap that was not scheduled until the PM

Orange Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Orange Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on Angus Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Nodus Sector Pilot in that rare salmon dial. Gorgeous!!





  








Nodus in Creamer's Field-12.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jun 28, 2021


__
2


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Agat Zlatoust Vodolaz 192-ChS

















(75mmx70mmx18mm)(Dial Size 60mm)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Moustache (Aug 27, 2018)

Pepsi Seiko SKX009K1 on its original strap

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Heimdallr in bronze with custom cheeky dial


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PVD Zixen Hydromatic


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Latest addition Girard Perregaux model 9444. In need of some TLC.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 2 of Kohinoor theme with this lovely "yellow dial" (as HMT calls it) Kohinoor on an exotic leather strap. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

A roughy- toughy for more garage clearance

Bertucci A-2s



















K.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

C.Ward Monte Carlo 2011









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Citizen Brycen eco-drive for a 2nd day.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Kenster21 said:


> Very nice!


Thanks!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Todays............................right now......


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

New @northstraps number today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 3 of Kohinoor theme with this lovely blue Kohinoor on an exotic leather strap. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

San Martin for now (too many new watches to wear ).


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Managed to sorta get the strap fluff free for the photo - sorta.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Jewelry store ronda quartz special.


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

Sent from my phone.

Watches in current rotation: Seiko 5 (Auto), Orient Ray Blue (Auto), Seiko SUR315P1 (Quartz), G-Shock Casioak (Quartz), Tissot Couturier T035410A (Quartz)


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

Promaster Tough. Again. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

heyBJK said:


>


I really like this watch. What is it?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bigoldthor said:


> I really like this watch. What is it?


Zelos Hammerhead.


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 4 of Kohinoor theme with this bright orange Kohinoor.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Todays presentation..........................right now


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin today.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

👍 😎 👍
Archive pic:


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Seiko SKX001








(Pardon me while I go crosspost this in the Seiko forum...because, y'know, pimpin' ain't easy...or actually, it kinda is.)


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 5 of Kohinoor theme with this "red" HMT Kohinoor. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Rangeman


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Timex









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Tag Heuer Link 36mm.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wasn't planning on wearing it again but too lazy to change.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex TW2T10300 from the aluminum Mk1 series today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Triumph Day... along with a new Bulova Broadcaster crystal, and some AS 1194 assembly.


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted rubber strap.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dcmgti (Aug 24, 2018)

Today's pick


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

The clean lines of the '55'...........................................right now


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Closing out the (Day 6) Kohinoor theme with this flat black HMT Kohinoor.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

PD Pepsi GMT.
















Love the colors
Love the bezel action (amazingly good for a PD)
Love the bracelet (unexpected)
Love the open caseback
Love the fact it arrived before the Euro VAT misery

Hate the cyclops (as expected, will remove later)
Hate the lume (as expected)

All in all for the price paid an amazing watch


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

Watches in current rotation: Seiko 5 (Auto), Orient Ray Blue (Auto), Seiko SUR315P1 (Quartz), G-Shock Casioak (Quartz), Tissot Couturier T035410A (Quartz), Seiko SRPD55K1 (Auto)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Heimdallr Monster


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Started the day with my Timex Mk1 TW2T10300 then switched to the Seiko SNZG13J1.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

Pfeffernuss said:


> PD Pepsi GMT.
> View attachment 15975788
> 
> View attachment 15975790
> ...


I've got the 43mm version of this in my shopping cart but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Do you have any concerns or dislikes about it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcmgti (Aug 24, 2018)

Hope everyone is having a good Saturday, I know we are!


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

bigoldthor said:


> I've got the 43mm version of this in my shopping cart but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Do you have any concerns or dislikes about it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately don't have that version myself so can't comment as every PD watch is different, bezel quality wise. Have some that are good to great and have some that are absolutely atrocious.
Can be luck of the draw. If you like the look, if you like the price, go for it, knowing some aspects of the watch won't be perfect. But that's all in the game when buying in the price range, imho.
A watch like a PG1675 for example is way way better (also considering the higher price) quality than these Daytona/Explorer/etc. homages).


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Bonus Day 7 of 6 of Kohinoor theme with this HMT Kohinoor salmon/pink mod. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

.









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A huuuge G Shock.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

SRPD55K1.










Watches in current rotation: Seiko 5 (Auto), Orient Ray Blue (Auto), Seiko SUR315P1 (Quartz), G-Shock Casioak (Quartz), Tissot Couturier T035410A (Quartz), Seiko SRPD55K1 (Auto)


----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Happy 4th of July. Citizen CA4220-80L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CanuckRS (Jun 7, 2018)

SJE083 / SDKA001 King Seiko Re-issue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Happy 4th of July"


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Worth the wait


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 1 of Strap Monster theme week with a contemporary Titoni Airmaster with Roman numeral hour markers and brushed sunburst steel dial.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

rain outside the window, Hamilton 









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex TW2T10300 from the Mk1 aluminum series today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)

Adraga


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 2 of Strap Monster theme week with a contemporary Titoni Airmaster on an exotic leather strap in light caramel. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Still in love with this little thing


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Finally got some watch hoe vibe back today, and wore three different ones. But my two-week-new Orient is still kinda the one I want to wear.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

with a new strap, the watch looks like a new acquisition, the strap is of great importance in the new image watch






























Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

when you are feeling a little evil.....


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

gennadynesterov said:


> with a new strap, the watch looks like a new acquisition, the strap is of great importance in the new image watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Gmjoffercollect (Jan 22, 2020)

Poljot Shturmanskiye. First owner, purchased new from the First Moscow Watch Factory.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

G-SHOCK tonight as I'm about to grill burgers


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Switched to the blue Timex Mk1 aluminum TW2R37300. Here it is on the stock NATO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 3 of Strap Monster theme week with a contemporary Titoni Airmaster on a stained cork strap.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Incoming today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Today Tiss









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Day

dark chocolate, black watches and dark coffee ...
... I hope there is no black Wednesday today


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

A very red, deep blue diver today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Timex Mk1 aluminum TW2R37300 again today. This watch can appear almost black in some light. Tried to capture the blue color in these pics.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## dcmgti (Aug 24, 2018)

My traveling companion, Citizen PCAT. Has been a great piece with a surprising amount of toughness.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## clbryant1981 (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

My freshest of fresh beaters.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 4 of Strap Monster theme week with a contemporary Titoni Airmaster on an exotic strap. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

summer, sea, compressor 









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

"It came from outer space"
"no it didn't, it came from Singapore and only the dial came from space"


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

...









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Still a week of crystal polishing to go but it's a labour of love


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 5 of Strap Monster theme week with a contemporary Titoni Airmaster on a brick red vegan strap.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Marloe









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

It's a G thing by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Hyperion


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

PMMM.


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

This to work today. I'm trying to see how a non-G, sub-$20 Casio takes the punishment of a stupid wearer. So far it takes wanton, unprovoked, and gratuitous mistreatment quite well...but we're only a couple of days in.










This after work:


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Mikey Tee said:


> PMMM.


What dial is that?


----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wolbrook Skindiver on their tropic strap, which is really nice


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 6 of Strap Monster theme week with a contemporary Titoni Airmaster on a black exotic strap.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#weekend #wotd #titan 🛩


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

3 day wear....................................Steinhart right now!


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

Watches in current rotation: Seiko 5 (Auto), Orient Ray Blue (Auto), Seiko SUR315P1 (Quartz), G-Shock Casioak (Quartz), Tissot Couturier T035410A (Quartz), Seiko SRPD55K1 (Auto)


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Prime example of "if it's got a shroud call it a Tuna"


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Aluminum Timex TW2T10300 Mk1 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the Wolbrook Skindiver this morning


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Honeymoon phase still going strong.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Kind of a flavor of the month 20 odd years ago. 7S26-0130 from January of 98.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

The favorite in my small collection. Seiko SPB151


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The GIT Garditionist










Cyberspace Central Command within the Matrix


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Another STEINHART .............right now.


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Came home from a 16 hour day and found a box on my sofa.

Apparently my Ma was so tickled at watching me get nerdy with the Casios I got on a lark the other day that she got me this and brought it over...










...my wife must have said something, because this was the Casio I wanted, but didn't want to spend the money on.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

A vintage watch for this Sunday - an elegant lucky calendar Orient.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Today black pilot









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Seiko monster, changed to sapphire crystal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #casioak 🔴


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

Been testing out my plain navy blue NATO on my SUR today. Got a black Perlon strap incoming, and hopefully that will be a bit more appropriate for summer wear.

The NATO is a bit too dressed down for this watch regrettably (but it's extremely comfortable compared to the stock bracelet - so I will likely keep wearing it until the Perlon strap arrives).


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jfazioli (Oct 19, 2009)

SKX mod project watch. The 24 hour bezel doesn't make sense on a non-gmt, but it was $6 and i wanted to test my hand at replacing an insert. A new one comes tomorrow, back to the divers!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 1 of 5 of the deskdiver theme with this "baby' ice monster this Monday.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

After last Monday to Sunday with the CW Bronze. I think I'm going to wear this beauty for a few days


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This one for Monday.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GIT Old Faithful by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Looking suitably vast on me is the digital Frog.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)

Daily wear ........Basic Hammy! BUT Love it!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Citizen BM8560










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Skeptical said:


> Citizen BM8560
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing beats these Eco-Drive Titanium Citizens...especially when they also come with a sapphire crystal. Pure definition of "grab and go"


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## dcmgti (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 2 of 5 of the #deskdiver theme with my "sea urchin" this Tuesday









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Pam









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Pulsar RAF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dragonsamus (Mar 19, 2014)

This amphibia with clean bezel and miltat mesh band.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 3 of 5 of the desk diver theme with my "bottle cap" this hump day.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hand Cranker for the day #wotd #titan #tandem


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Rolex may have the crown but there's only one King.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DomusTempus (Jul 14, 2021)

Seiko build with my logo on the dial 
Just an nh35 movement in a rose gold colored 42mm case with a YM style bezel.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Trying to bring some colour into a grey and rainy day ...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Lightmyfire (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Shark week...









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## StewAdams (May 15, 2020)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Longines Conquest Automatic Black


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Timex TW2R37400 aluminum Mk1 today on aftermarket NATO. Love how lightweight these Mk1's are and the domed acrylic crystal. Fun little watches!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Suunto Core. View of the Nisqually Glacier and Pebble Creek Falls, Mt. Rainier NP. Actually, at more like 7,000 ft. I didn't calibrate the watch at the trail head.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 4 of 5 of the desk diver theme with my "dressKX" this Thursday.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## BumperX (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## scorchio (Aug 14, 2017)

Dievas Marine


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Montegrappa
















Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Yesterday's pic of today's watch.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

Bulova Lunar Pilot, just received today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Friday's *ALPINA...........................right now !!







*


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Vintage tonight...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 5 of 5 of the desk diver theme with my Seiko "fifty fathoms", or should I say 57 fathoms (snzh57), this Friday.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Another Orient.


----------



## syfx010 (May 18, 2021)

I'm wearing my newly arrived Pagani Design PD-1685 today.


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

and the new Pagani came to me today 









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

and another gift from the Avstralii









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just back from the dealer.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Gone summer today, day 5 with the GS


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SRP309 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO "Pepsi" Samurai SRPB53J1 on Hexad bracelet


----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)

Certina Quartz-Chronometer.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Chandler chrono today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Gmjoffercollect (Jan 22, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing a custom-made watch built from the ground up around a Miyota 9015 for me by Vikram Narula / Ajwain Watches 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fleetwoodmac (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #sunnyday #citizen #ecodrive 🔵


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Today I'm wearing my trusty Seiko Samurai...









Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

MGP









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SAWTOOTH


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant vintage Edox slim look for a laid-back Sunday!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

NTH DevilRay


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Chandler AT0200-05E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Been MIA for to long on this forum&#8230;


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Longines Hydroconquest 39mm for Blue Monday of quartz week









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Today Christofer Ward C3









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

What else would I wear?


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## mauhip (Dec 11, 2020)

Can't take the  off for long, bit the summery weather is just asking for a pop of colour on my wrist, so I've been flip-flopping between the two all morning.
















Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Swiss quartz.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Vostok Amphibian Classic 170962


----------



## Philbo24 (Feb 25, 2020)

Citizen Aviator Eco Drive


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

It's a tad small, but it's beautiful.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

After replacing the unfortunately terribly designed bracelet this BB58 homage is wearable again


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Aviator Chrono


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

G-SHOCK DW5600 NASA21


----------



## BumperX (Sep 7, 2020)

RZE made of Ti. FYI, bezel is aligned fine, I just had it off by a click.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely Alliance Sports Chrono for chrono Tuesday as part of quartz week









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Mine:










My better half:


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16009691


dear master, lay out a new watch of pojailusta, these are no longer interesting every day in the same form. please

Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Gravitymaster


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Harley Davidson by Bulova.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Eco Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GSD3A on DrunkArtStraps Canvas


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Bn0000 Royal Navy Dive Watch

Someone posted a nice write-up on this model.

https://www.timekeeper.co.nz/forum/...-300m"-eco-drive-the-british-royal-navy-diver


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## neatokino (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Triggered!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

New arrival...


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex Ironman Classic for grilling out tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

New to me SBBN007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

My Good Old Yella - Zodiac Seadragon


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Richard with an AS bumper movement...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

For digihumpday wearing the full metal square G-Shock for quartz week









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Vostok K-02 Komandirskie


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

PD









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## lsvemir27 (Jul 15, 2021)

Sent from my SM-A025G using Tapatalk


----------



## AMSKurt (Jun 26, 2020)

Seiko SKX013!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

HELBERG CH1 MOKUME GANE


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ant29 (Jan 30, 2013)

Freshly retrieved from FedEx. A promotion gift for myself. I've been eyeing Steinhart for a while especially this model.
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

garydusa said:


> HELBERG CH1 MOKUME GANE


That is the perfect watch for that strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Needed to be really on time today - plus the Hadley-Roma silicone strap is so darn comfortable.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Timex Thursday! This Timex Waterbury Quartz Chronograph for quartz week









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Melburne Carlton









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

G Shock 8900


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

I just can't stop looking at it ...


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## mackaw (May 10, 2021)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Helm Vanuatu Ti


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Citizen Brycen


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ARMIDA A1 today


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic Silver


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Had some physical work to be performed - the venerable Duro is always front and center for the job.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

MAGRETTE REGATTARE..............................right now !!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Flieger Friday! This bright, legible Alpina Startimer quartz for freestyle Friday in the quartz week. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-1990 (c. 1964)


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Tag Heuer Link.


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Marloe









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Favre leuba vintage


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Alpinist day


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Went with seiko today
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"In a Van&#8230;"


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing this lovely vintage Seiko Quartz for Seiko Saturday!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Dan Henry









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Note to self. The strap may not show dirt but if your wrist is dirty then you've got problems.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

nuther day, nuther DOXA..


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Hi-Shine (Jun 1, 2016)

Bulova accutron ii alpha today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

A lot of activity at the local air force base - my way of joining in on the fun I guess


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This bright Citizen Automatic field/explorer style watch for this rare sunny Sunday morning during the monsoon.
















Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #citizen #blue








#lumelovers


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

It's a Citizen day today! AT4004-52E for church this morning, and the AT0200-05E Chandler for the rest of the day.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

JENNY "caribbean 300" (50th Anniversary Re-edition)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Strapping this one on after its bi-monthly sun bath.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Monster Monday! This first generation Seiko monster for day 1 of proper Seiko Divers week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

PAM 2002









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Continuing on with this #citizen as my #wotd
#mondayblues


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Samurai with lots of grey.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Some visual vitamin C since I skipped the orange juice this morning.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Armitron quartz on a hirsch leather strap


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERNHARDT #GMT







*


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Arrived today ...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today. It remains one of my most favorite watches. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## dqsuyen2 (May 9, 2015)

Hermit crab climbing out of g-shock in Puerto Vallarta

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Getting excited for the weekend&#8230; why can't it be Friday already!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I put on my Seiko SNE575 to take a wrist shot for a reply in another thread.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

7900


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Seiko Recraft


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

I've swapped the "Bond" Zulu for the original bracelet on the watch that I've been wearing for three days.

Squale 1545 "Militaire"



















take it easy.

K.


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Switched to my Timex TW2R37400 aluminum Mk1 for the evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fearandloathing80 (Jun 12, 2021)

Casio "Casioak" GA2100SKE-7A. My Newest and my new favorite.


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Happy Wednesday - wish I was at the casino now


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

G-Shock gift from my wife from 2005. Just replaced the movement from a donor watch and eventually I will get around to swapping the proper dial.


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Taste of metal:


----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)

Just arrived last night. Beauty on a budget...cant believe Tissot are offering this at this price point. Well done Tissot.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 solar diver today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OMEGA #SMP







*


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Need a coffee and an everything bagel now


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again until the weekend.......


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Today Hamilton LE









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

G Shock DW-9052


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

I usually take it off while at my desk.


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes, thats affordable watch...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Super Engineer bracelet today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Citizen Signature Grand Touring.


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Happy Friday


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tag Heuer Formula 1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

A custom Rotary Chronospeed made to resemble the watch it's supposedly based on; the Sinn 903. I got lazy with the hands though; the hour/minute hands should be painted white.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tag for Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex TW2R37400 aluminum Mk1 again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ti Man (Oct 17, 2020)

Sorry for the time lag, but Imgur was being stubborn.


----------



## Slowbro (Jul 22, 2021)

Some backyard relaxation with my trusty summer beater.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Lunchtime!


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Marathon JDD on two colors of factory rubber. Tongue side is the orange. Buckle side black.


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Bronze to me...









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Something formal for a few hours


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Tissot









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Took the picture earlier today and completely forgot to post it.


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Returned home after some urgent travel to find this one waiting. It's a nice one to ease back and resume normal programming. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

W130


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

The Sunday around the house beater&#8230; going to start off with those eggs first


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis F43









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF this morning then switched to the Timex TW2R37300 aluminum Mk1 this afternoon.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

This for the next few days


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Monster Monday! This first generation Seiko monster for day 1 of proper Seiko Divers.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

DH









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Promaster BN0151-09L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Ronda swiss quartz.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Again.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Chris24 (Aug 2, 2021)

59yukon01 said:


>


Love this color, waiting for my watch..


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

1st generation "Pro Diver" with the ETA 2824-2


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Tuna Tuesday! Day 2 of the proper Seiko Diver's week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

PD









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Artherias (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

F91W


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Citizen this morning.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Red Maple on a red rubber.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Switch.


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

It's been a while...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Had to take the day off from work and this one made sense to me - cheers!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Universa
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Alpina









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day Hulk! Day 3 of proper Seiko Diver's. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Sten









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Just arrived and fresh out of the box - Helm Vanuatu Ti is a serious piece of watchery..........










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

The Grovana GMT


















Stay healthy.

Take it easy

K.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

A JDD on a navy blue rubber. Admiring a 2017(W) Silver Eagle. (West point minted without the 'W' proof mark)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6309-7049 and Bonetto Cinturini 284


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Seiko recraft.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Meanwhile in the garage&#8230; need to pick up a new lawnmower after work - strapped on my travel/pool dipping/snorkeling companion. Happy Wednesday, we are half there to the weekend beautiful people!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Date1988 (Aug 3, 2021)

I actually grabbed the Apple Watch today, I forgot how light they are.


----------



## Date1988 (Aug 3, 2021)

Mhutch said:


>


What Brand is this?


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Steeldive......believe the hype! This is a fantastic watch for the money.


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

the old man's Omega









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Clearly I didn't take a picture today.


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Turtle Thursday! This lovely sunburst anthracite turtle from Seiko for day 4 of proper Seiko Diver's. 
. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Love the little propeller thingy.


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Tag quartz.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on a Strapcode Angus Jubilee bracelet today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

"Titanium Thursday"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Diving into some issues at work - this one fit the bill


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

Navi World









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

LJM (San Martin) 62MAS


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Flashback Friday! This battle-scarred SKX, the modern everyman diver for Day 5 of my Seiko proper Diver's week.
















Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Pospinany (Sep 27, 2020)

What do you think about this strap for BC?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Bulova quartz for Friday.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

All I wanted was a Pepsi today


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #seiko Have a nice weekend everyone 🔵


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Citizen Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

38mm. Gray sky today, so, turquoise dial. I don't bother to set the tiny date, lol.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

tommy_boy said:


> 38mm. Gray sky today, so, turquoise dial. I don't bother to set the tiny date, lol.
> 
> View attachment 16043255


Not to worry.. .you are only off about 10 to 12 days.... it will back on sync in another 15+ months or so.

Never seen this watch. Is there a no date version ?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> Not to worry.. .you are only off about 10 to 12 days.... it will back on sync in another 15+ months or so.
> 
> Never seen this watch. Is there a no date version ?


Only a date version is shown on his web site.

FYI, I picked this up on ToM for a _fraction_ of the list price. It's not worth $750.

The stock strap was very short, so I had Andrea make one for me. Add that to the cost, unless you have a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

One of my favorites that I just never seem to give that much wrist time to.


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Luminox Series 1820









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Samurai Saturday! Wearing my only 'standard' samurai for day 6 of my proper Seiko Diver's week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another G Shock that fits me about as well as a dinner plate would.


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Today Aristo made in Germany









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ultra affordable Invicta 9094OB today. I have two Invicta Pro Divers, this one and the 8926OB. Both have served me well. I rarely wear them, so decided to give this guy some wrist time today.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Edox Les Bémonts Automatic Chronograph in Grey/Silver


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Slowbro (Jul 22, 2021)

Testing out a new strap on this SNKL88.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

CW LE bronze









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Following last Sunday's cream dial military mod, this Sunday I have the black/dark grey dial mod. Last week's was off a Jawahar platform and this is off the Janata platform. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tag Formula 1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Blumo 









When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Still wearing this and impressed with the lume.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my new Gshock GBD200-2JF today


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Late post today. Citizen AT4008-51E for church this morning then switched to the Timex TW2T10300 Mk1.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

I've had this Poljot with integrated bracelet for a couple of years. It stopped working for a while, but I guess it's fully rested now.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Back from a day at the pool.


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NWA&#8230; the vintage Salmon RZE Valour 

These guys make such a nice yet affordable titanium watch.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Kakori 8-Down from Ajwain Watches for this Monday. I opted for one of only 2 rose gold case versions of a total run of 100.

It's a lovely watch even without all the hints to history. A clean enamel dial, nostalgic type face, vintage-like hands.

Now to all the hints: 9 August 1925 is the day of the robbery and the 9 on the hour dial, the 8 on the name, and the 25 on the minute dial are called out in red. Further, the organization that carried it out was the Hindustan Republican Association and the letters H, R and A in Bharat are in red.

My only "Regulateur", it's a beautiful watch at a very comfortable size with great visibility despite its seemingly simple styling. A favourite!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jdjammers5 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

5600


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Navihawk Thunderbird


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Marloe









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bo911KM (Aug 9, 2012)

I plan to sell this one&#8230;but I am wearing it today!


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm going to lob some arrows today. Red maple JSAR. Recurve by Hoyt. Arrows by Gold Tip. Custom fletching in red and black. I'm glad I was born left eye dominant, right hand dominant. Wearing my watches on the right. Nothing for the bow string to snag on my left wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the new RZE on the wrist


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Pegoud Fumee


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Feeling invincible today after rescuing the Precisionist from an Amazon returns warehouse and polishing out all the abuse it endured from its previous owner.


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Pumpkin/orange vintage Seiko Chronograph for day 1 of independence week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Killer combo


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Seiko SRPB53J was on the original rubber strap which is pretty good I decided on a on a Uncle Seiko's awesome Razor Wire bracelet 
















Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

heyBJK said:


>


Very cool watch! I've never seen that model 

Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Spherejdesign (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Back to my Swiss Ronda retrograde.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Somewhat bright G-Shock today 😎


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

The strap for this guy finally came in


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant and almost dainty HMT Janata 'art deco' for day 2 of the Indian flag colours theme.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Melburne









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jdjammers5 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Horrible lighting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Somewhat bright G-Shock today
> View attachment 16050630


Love the vibrant colour! 

Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Quite possibly my favourite square G. Oops, I was forgetting the GBX-100 so best make that second favourite. 😀


----------



## Highbrass (Aug 10, 2021)

After a somewhat contentious first post I did decide I was not giving enough love to my Seikos. Keeping it simple yet stylishly dark.


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Navi XL on BoR I won from Straphabit


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E Promaster today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Crazy work morning and didn't have a chance to strap something on - had to run around with a butt naked wrist. Zodiac ghost for the night, cheers!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Seiko Presage Cocktailtime Mockingbird for Day 3 of Indian Flag colours theme









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Woody by Tense.


----------



## Highbrass (Aug 10, 2021)

Feeling a bit square today ...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## shadez (Jan 1, 2010)

*Seiko SNKN37 Blue Sunray Dial. *


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Today it's the JSAR red maple on red and navy blue. Breakout colors because I'm wearing a black shirt with dark grey shorts.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Orange HMT Kohinoor for Day 4 of the Indian flag colours theme









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

Vostok with a couple new knives


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Killer combo volume II


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

PAM 125









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Seiko Recraft for today.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Highbrass (Aug 10, 2021)

Corvara


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## fearandloathing80 (Jun 12, 2021)

G shock DW5600E


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


^^^^^^ Is this a Mod? Pretty sharp! ^^^^^^

Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 1feelingleft (Oct 31, 2019)

Newest arrival.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

After a good service and polishing - Zodiac Sea Dragon


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RZE Valour PVD
I love this watch, nice titanium case with well integrated pushers.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This sunburst white HMT Kohinoor for Day 5 of the Indian flag colours theme.

I have paired the watch with a flat and thin blue denim fabric strap in keeping with the theme.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Blackeye30 (Nov 28, 2012)

Seeing as it's nearly 1am, a lume shot:


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Supreme combo


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd Happy Weekend 🟢 #seikosaturday


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

G-Shock for a busy Saturday.


----------



## Slowbro (Jul 22, 2021)

Recently modded Amphibia. Little splash of colour to close out the summer.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Second day with the Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Gee I am Shocked how much I like this watch.....


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Not yet sure about the color scheme. Takin' it out for a spin.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^^^ Is this a Mod? Pretty sharp! ^^^^^^
> 
> Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Thanks, but no mod. I just changed out the bracelet for the orange strap. It's a Parnis.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Highbrass (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Switch to the Orient Flight this afternoon.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drp1103 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Decided to give it another day


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Date night...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## KiLLMasTer20 (Aug 15, 2021)

Rocking a classic today


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Happy Independence Day, India! This sunburst green HMT Kohinoor for the final day of the Indian flag colours theme.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

DH









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Highbrass (Aug 10, 2021)

Interesting little watch. Auto and hand winding. Fast set days. In its day was probably the equivalent of a Timex.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Highbrass (Aug 10, 2021)

That carbon fiber face is the BOM.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Escapement Time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Tourneau GMT today:


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

The Momentum Deep 6 Vision SE


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Warding off the Monday Blues with this Seiko Presage Cocktail time Old Clock for the bluewatch theme.

As with all presage watches, the dial is the highlight and the colour changes depending on how the light hits it. Perfect for small wrists!

Wrist roll here: August 16, 2021: #seiko #presage #cocktailtime #oldclock #bluewatch #shorts #watchshorts #bluemonday









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

PD









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Highbrass (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great week everyone


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on fitted rubber strap.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Citizen Eco-Drive


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Night Hawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

*Citizen Promaster Titanium Eco Drive Chronograph AV0020-55H AV0020*


----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wolbrook on C&B Chevron 
I love this watch


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Expendable style!

PAM389









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

My vitamin C&#8230;


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Turtle Tuesday! This Seiko PADI turtle for day 2 of blue watch theme week.

Wrist roll here:








August 17, 2021: #seiko #padi #seikoturtle for #turtletuesday #shorts #watchshorts #divers


Turtle Tuesday! This Seiko PADI turtle for day 2 of blue watch theme week. This watch is my first turtle ever and was the gateway to my turtle collection. It...




youtube.com













Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Highbrass (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

My beloved beat up Navihawk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Yellow GA-2000


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Highbrass (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

*Victorinox I.N.O.X. Pro Diver 241734.1














*


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)

Ocean Diver Day-Date!


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day HMT! Beautiful and deep HMT Kohinoor blue for day 3 of blue watch week.

Paired with a skin-coloured suede leather strap to show off the shiny sunburst varying from a deep blue to indigo to nearly black depending on the light.

Wrist roll: August 18, 2021:#HMTwatch #Kohinoor for day 3 #bluewatch week #shorts #watchshorts #mechanicalwatch









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## gttheo (Dec 8, 2015)

Trusty old Lum-tec M61. Love this piece almost as much as my Seamaster >15000 Gauss and it was 1/10 the cost.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Highbrass (Aug 10, 2021)

I think this is to be the victim of my mod experiment. Actually a nice watch, almost hate to alter it ...but


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Bulova quartz


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my new Scurfa Treasure Seeker, which just landed yesterday afternoon. I'll size the bracelet later but in the meantime I have it on a DiverOne rubber strap and it suits the watch very well IMHO.

Have a great day.


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Early 1990's Casio STR-2000 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

These guys have been dominating at the moment:


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

New to me, something a little different.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Today









Now


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Throwback Thursday! This vintage Orient tank today for blue watch week.

Wrist roll: August 19, 2021: #throwbackthursday with this #orient #tank for #bluewatch week #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Melburne









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Oris 65.


----------



## Highbrass (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Sterile Hulk Dweller


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako I today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Atticus Icarus today









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

NTH DevilRay


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Earlier yesterday









Now, red LE Froggy for today!! Have a safe and healthy Froggy Friday, Folks!! ??
DW-8200NT-4JR LE "FROGMAN 2000" 09/2000


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Latest artival. The Icarus, from Atticus Watch Co.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

I've always had a soft spot for this one.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Field watch Friday! This "DressKX" which I feel has more field watch vibes than a dresser for blue watch week.

Wrist roll: August 20, 2021: #fieldwatch Friday with #seiko #seiko5 #dresskx #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Hamilton khaki









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Highbrass (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Humid Day


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16070078


What model number is this? I love that case design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Omegafanboy said:


> What model number is this? I love that case design.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's SNKH99J1 but might be hard to find now. This one is ten years old.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## HousePanther94 (Dec 20, 2020)

Charging up that 80 hours of power reserve 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RZE Valour to end the workweek


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Sports Saturday! This vintage Seiko 5 Sports tofay for blue watch theme.

Wrist roll August 21, 2021: #seiko #seiko5 #seiko5sports #vintageseiko #vintagestyle #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

jovani said:


>


Have to give a like for someone who uses a scale to make their coffee. I also own an Airscape coffee storage container, pretty good investment when purchasing more expensive coffee.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT0200-05E on a black NATO strap today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## nuclearbeef (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## nuclearbeef (Aug 21, 2021)

Oops.
Double posted the pic.
New member and can't figure out how to edit my post.


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Italian roots


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Switch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Orthos Commander 300 for today.

Wrist roll: August 22, 2021: #orthos #commander300 #divewatch #automatic #nodatewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Broadway (Jul 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker today for some pool fun with the little ones


----------



## BumperX (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Anonimo and Krombacher


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Citizen Blue Angels Navihawk World time for Blue Monday and Day 1 of my aviation theme.

Wrist roll: August 23, 2021: #citizenwatch #navihawk #blueangels #pilotwatch #bluemonday #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## vhl71 (Aug 1, 2020)

New Citizen Eco drive
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Longines









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Seven7 (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

L&H Phantom, Ghost Rider Edition.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

G Shock GWR-B1000


----------



## Highbrass (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

New arrival....Combat 42 Vintage.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Leviathan, up from the deep...


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My latest: Blue dial Maestro.


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RZE Endeavour


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Analog Tuesday! Wearing my all-analog G-Shock Gravity Defier from more than a decade back for Day 2 of my aviation theme.

Wrist roll: August 24, 2021: #casio #gshock #gravitydefier #allanalog #pilotwatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Marloe









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Parnis flieger


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Highbrass (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

New to me today.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Atticus Icarus no date.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Slowbro (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Been enjoying this one for a while.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Supersonic Wednesday! Wearing the BWC Officers Blue Mach 1c in steel for my aviation theme week.

Wrist roll: August 25, 2021: #bangalorewatchcompany #mach1c #mach1officersblue #pilotwatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

My long awaited pre order has just come in. I'm actually reasonably impressed, I wasn't expecting to be quite so taken with it.

For the baffled. It says 9:53 18 sec (top photo).


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Highbrass (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Mudmaster.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

catsteeth said:


> My long awaited pre order has just come in. I'm actually reasonably impressed, I wasn't expecting to be quite so taken with it.
> 
> For the baffled. It says 9:53 18 sec (top photo).
> View attachment 16080416
> ...


I'll trust you on that.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Oris on ostrich


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

My new baby.


----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

Archived Pilot 42


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Universa









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Throwback Thursday with this Avi-8 centenary 1940s limited edition. While it's not a vintage watch, it has enough nods to vintage pilot watch design to make one reminisce about the past.

The stock strap while soft and supple was too long for my small wrists and the watch is now on a lovely leather-backed cordura.

Wrist roll August 26, 2021: #avi8 #centenary1940 #fliegerwatch #automaticwatch #pilotwatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

DH compressor









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

It's midday 😏


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Waiting for my wife to get out of surgery. Wore her favorite NATO of mine.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

New arrival....BSH GMT.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

nagena said:


> DH compressor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^ P U R T Y ^^^^^

one minute late

Lobster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today. The dial looks nearly black in some light.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Wife's surgery was a smashing success. Swapped to a sportier strap to zip around town for aftercare supplies.


----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

ApostatePipe said:


> Wife's surgery was a smashing success. Swapped to a sportier strap to zip around town for aftercare supplies.
> 
> View attachment 16084159


Glad her surgery went well! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

sal4 said:


> Glad her surgery went well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you!


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

Keeps on ticking


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Earlier model Android for this after noon. Cheers.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

catsteeth said:


> My long awaited pre order has just come in. I'm actually reasonably impressed, I wasn't expecting to be quite so taken with it.
> 
> For the baffled. It says 9:53 18 sec (top photo).
> View attachment 16080416
> ...


So the seconds hand makes one revolution in 2 minutes?

I am having a hard time coming up with the 3... but I can make the 9 5 easy.

Bulova A-15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Flieger Friday! This modern yet classic Alpina Startimer automatic in 44mm for day 5 of my aviation theme week.

The more I wear it, the more I love the design and details of this watch. Admittedly too large for my wrist, it does wear super comfortably on my wrist. The stock strap was too long so wearing it on a special taupe leather strap; see wristroll for what makes the strap different!

Wrist roll: August 27, 2021: #Alpina #startimer #pilotwatch for #fliegerwatch Friday #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> So the seconds hand makes one revolution in 2 minutes?
> 
> I am having a hard time coming up with the 3... but I can make the 9 5 easy.
> 
> Bulova A-15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I like those A15's, very cool. Looks great on the nato, definitely what I'd wear it on too.

Lol. For some reason lots of people are struggling with it ?
It's actually much easier when you don't have to read it from a photo.

But essentially:
The hand is a normal 60 _seconds_ hand (not retrograde).
An _hour_ is read from 1 o'clock to 5 o'clock, that's the sixty _minutes_ track.
The other track is the seconds track, it's just the 5 seconds to 25 seconds runs under the minute track.

If that makes no sense, here's Angels version.









Just for fun


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

catsteeth said:


> View attachment 16084730


I wanted to line up each wheel to hour minute and secs.. when in reality, all wheels are the hour hands.. you only read one, Interesting concept.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I wanted to line up each wheel to hour minute and secs.. when in reality, all wheels are the hour hands.. you only read one, Interesting concept.


You got it 👍 mental though isn't it....


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My only venture into Pro-Trek territory.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Highbrass (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

New BSH GMT #2...


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu again today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alex77169 (Jul 5, 2021)

Sur la plage !


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## JubileeJim (Sep 8, 2018)

Alex77169 said:


> Sur la plage !
> View attachment 16085680


What a great combo! Are the bezel and bracelet stock? Love that blue dial.


----------



## JubileeJim (Sep 8, 2018)

Today is a black Friday 😂


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Alex77169 (Jul 5, 2021)

JubileeJim said:


> What a great combo! Are the bezel and bracelet stock? Love that blue dial.


No very stock&#8230;but the bezel is a Vostok&#8230; the brace no name on Internet &#8230; at first I searched a racing in steel but my no match, maybe later if I take this one for an another watch&#8230;
I had also ordered a black needle but in the end the white one is fine and I was afraid that we would not see enough the black one (in addition the bubble is not perforated, it is full of lume)









I like also this blue !!! I search now a red!!!


----------



## JubileeJim (Sep 8, 2018)

Alex77169 said:


> No very stock&#8230;but the bezel is a Vostok&#8230; the brace no name on Internet &#8230; at first I searched a racing in steel but my no match, maybe later if I take this one for an another watch&#8230;
> I had also ordered a black needle but in the end the white one is fine and I was afraid that we would not see enough the black one (in addition the bubble is not perforated, it is full of lume)
> View attachment 16086215
> 
> ...


Well it looks great! I think the white/silver hands are the better choice for this dial. Love the Vostoks! I have a 710 and a 420 that I've heavily modded. Gave my wife's brother a manual 710 too.


----------



## Alex77169 (Jul 5, 2021)

JubileeJim said:


> Well it looks great! I think the white/silver hands are the better choice for this dial. Love the Vostoks! I have a 710 and a 420 that I've heavily modded. Gave my wife's brother a manual 710 too.


I have to find the ones you made  
the next one I will do will be with a brushed 110, yellow dial&#8230; or otherwise a black dial GMT with small seconds


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Halios abyss


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This vintage HMT "Pilot" for day 6 of 5 of my aviation theme week.

Wristroll at 













Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

My 4 year old son wearing my Hamilton, doesn't exactly fit him yet, but he thinks it's fun. 


















Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex TW2R37300 aluminum Mk1 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The GSD3A is one of the few micro that's stayed in my collection this long besides Farer. 
The plexy dome adds warmth and character to the watch though it's obviously prone to scratches. But I don't mind it and it's easily remediated. Today it's mounted on a drunkartstraps canvas.

HAGWE.


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

Xeric Halograph II


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Coffee time










Strange I actually posted this 24 hours ago... almost to the minute as you can see by the time and date on my watch in the next post... strange indeed?


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Gotta luv me sum Promaster


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Dekla right now









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tag Heuer Formula 1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Afternoon at the pool with the Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Oh me oh my!
Look what just got delivered to me... 
I am over the moon with delight!!!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Seascoper Sunday! This magnificent Titoni Seascoper 600m chronometer for this wet Sunday.

It's a hefty but beautiful watch with an inky black dial that seems like staring into an abyss. Beautifully designed, with one of the most comfortable bracelets I have ever worn, it boasts an in-house movement and very nice details. I expect it to become one of my favourites!

Wrist roll at August 29, 2021: #titoni #seascoper #chronometer Seacoper Sunday #seascoper600 #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Yema









Отправлено с моего SM-G998B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Strangely satisfying catching midday on this..


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

Lazy Sunday morning. Haven't worn this in a long time. My first watch love...and years later, my first "big" watch buy.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova A15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis Classic Chrono for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

6+ hrs since I took the photo. Runnin' late as usual.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Made it to the beach. Now if Ida would just GTFO.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

My new acquisition is a real looker! And it hasn't left my wrist since it arrived 24hrs ago.😋


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Marlin Monday!!

Wrist roll: August 30, 2021: #casiowatch #quartzdiver #duro200 #marlin #divewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Bronze









Отправлено с моего SM-G998B через Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

After lunch one cold 









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## justinloos88 (May 13, 2018)

Rolex GMT (Batman)





  








Rolex GMT (Batman)




__
justinloos88


__
Aug 30, 2021


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great week! Scurfa Treasure Seeker for me today.


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Orange affordable today. Sorry about the bruises in many of my pics. Due to age, blood thinners and an active young dog. Some dog slobber on the bezel around 5:00.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day four with the blue Timex TW2R37300 aluminum Mk1.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wolbrook Skindiver for the evening 









Ezra Brooks Cask Strength tonight


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen Time Track Ana-Digi.

Still running at 0.2 sec p/d after 40 years.

Not too shabby...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Dual wielding a seiko sarb on the right and a Cronos sub Hulk on the left.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant and interesting HMT Vijay (Vijay means victory) for today.

Wristroll: August 31, 2021: #hmtvijay #vintagehmt #mechanicalwatch #hmtwatch #vintagewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Hamilton









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue 5600


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jllphan (Jul 10, 2021)

Today, the Attack Sub battles a Hurricane....


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52E today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Chillin by the pool with the NTH Odin blue in Cape May, NJ today.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food. Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

The Embassy Swatch


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Victory Wednesday! This beautiful cross-hair dial silver dial HMT Vijay today.

Wrist roll: September 1, 2021: #HMT #hmtvijay #crosshairdial #mechanicalwatch #vintagewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Victory Wednesday! This beautiful cross-hair dial silver dial HMT Vijay today.

Wrist roll: September 1, 2021: #HMT #hmtvijay #crosshairdial #mechanicalwatch #vintagewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## relojafic (Jun 29, 2021)

Auguste Reymond alarm watch featuring a A. Schild 5000 family caliber. Good morning everyone.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

OK, took it off for the picture.....


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Needed a little mellow yellow today.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## justinloos88 (May 13, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


awesome


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

justinloos88 said:


> awesome


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Citizen









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Casio EQB-800DB-1ACF Race Lap Chronograph with Tough Solar and Bluetooth Smartphone Link


----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vero Ridge Trail today, not mine but enjoying the visit 
I love that dial and the bezel really works well too with the design. I'm a fan.


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

So overloaded at work. Please let this week end.


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Time for some Glycine


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ApostatePipe said:


> So overloaded at work. Please let this week end.
> 
> View attachment 16095779


^^^^^^^^^^^. What is this? ^^^^^^^^^^^ like the dial very much!

Citizen by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

A shot of strong dark coffee to keep me focussed through the latter half of the week towards the weekend with this HMT Vijay 'coffee' with cross-hair dial.

Wrist roll: September 2, 2021: #hmtwatch #hmtvijay #coffeedial #crosshairdial #vintagehmt #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex77169 (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Goodnight


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^. What is this? ^^^^^^^^^^^ like the dial very much!
> 
> Citizen by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Islander ISL-40. Love it for a lightweight lounging at home watch. Definitely going to be getting a larger watch for work.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Today I am wearing my first Citizen, which was a gift from my wife. Model CA4220-80L.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Really enjoying this wandering hours watch


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted rubber strap.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

That'll be midnight then.


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Was feeling the curve&#8230; Percisionist on a stingray strap.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

ouhacked12 said:


> Was feeling the curve&#8230; Percisionist on a stingray strap.
> View attachment 16098089
> View attachment 16098091
> View attachment 16098092


Wow!!!
That strap is crazy cool, I absolutely love it! ???
Where can I get one?

Oh yes, and the watch is not too shabby either.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Spuz Zard said:


> Wow!!!
> That strap is crazy cool, I absolutely love it! ???
> Where can I get one?
> 
> Oh yes, and the watch is not too shabby either.


Thank you so much - it was actually a gift and don't know the source but I would check these folks out MATERIALS - AARON BESPOKE

If I were to purchase one, that would be the outfit I would consider first. Thanks again, much appreciated.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Got this not too long ago from a fellow forum member. I absolutely love it!!!! Had never thought much about Orient Star, but this watch just scratches so many itches I never knew I had. I hope to enjoy this one for many years to come.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Flashback Friday! This lovely tropical green Seiko recraft for today.

Wrist roll: September 3, 2021: #flashbackfriday #funkyfriday #seikorecraft #seikoautomatic #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Sterile San Martin MOP Turtle


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Seiko









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Zelos Mako Ti today









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Happy TGIF!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing my new arrival, the Tissot PRX 80. Picked it up from my AD last night after weeks of waiting  and definitely glad I did. Love the design and waffle blue dial, plus the finish is very well done. Impressive value. 
Well done Tissot


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

One of my favorites today. NTH Barracuda Brown on BOR. Don't hate me cause I'm blingtastic...










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

My work allows us to wear jeans on Fridays, but I prefer to still wear slacks and a polo. But I've decided to dress down my watch strap on Fridays.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Early work reprieve - strapped this one on for margaritas with the wife.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Watching Sublime and some other cheesy bands.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Robotaz said:


> Watching Sublime and some other cheesy bands.


Cool! Listening to some Sublime on a hot summer night... that sure brings back some memories.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Spuz Zard said:


> Cool! Listening to some Sublime on a hot summer night... that sure brings back some memories.


Luckily the heat broke here in Colorado and I actually have sleeves on! Turned the AC off finally.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Back to a light jacket at night here on the west coast.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

"Superior" Seiko Land Monster for Seiko Saturday.

Wrist roll: September 4, 2021: #seiko #seikolandmonster #seikosuperior #seikolimitededition #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Seiko big data









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GN1000-B


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## KA4993 (Jan 6, 2021)

What else?


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Luminox









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

This guy has been neglected in the case - was feeling a nato today.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

The yellow rubber straps are due here next Thursday. They're the same as these but in yellow. Which will be my only yellow bands. Then I'll match the Dewalt...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Solar Purty by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

scurfa


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

The first really rainy day in Vancouver in quite some time...


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

I missed midnight..


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Junior_051 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing the Bangalore Watch Company Apogee in grey.

The lint on the dial in the pics are my fault. Apologies.

Short review and wrist roll: September 5, 2021: #bangalorewatch #apogeewatch #spacewatch #indiaspacewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

I will not try 
cca. 6:45


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

I'll post a different watch tomorrow, I promise. It's not midday or midnight either....
Not the bracelet I actually ordered, but it'll do for now


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Negril Pool




__
MaDTempo


__
Apr 4, 2021







Wearing, unfortunately not currently in Negril


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After a 9 hour drive we're back home from the beach. Probably won't move off the couch until bedtime.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Had a hankering for the comfort of a nato.


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Marlin ana-digi this Monday! This week, an appreciation of Casio.

Wrist roll: #casio #marlin #duro200 #quartzdiver #anadigiwatch #shorts #watchshorts #casioquartz #vintagecasio









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GG-1000 Mudmaster.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

AN









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Finished the yard work and my 7 year old asked me to set up the bounce house. I wish I was 7! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Dreem1er said:


> View attachment 16105527
> View attachment 16105528


What is this ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This G-like-but-not-G Casio digital 200m WR watch for day 2 of Casio appreciation week!

Wrist roll: September 7, 2021: #casio #digitalwatch #dw291 #notgshock #shorts #watchshorts #casioappreciation









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

PowerChucker said:


> What is this ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Proxima mm300 homage in teal


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Dreem1er said:


> Proxima mm300 homage in teal


I Love it!


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Is it hip to be square?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

CW bronze









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Good morning one and all!


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Protos Big-Crown Sub Homage "Dr. No"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

JSAR


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I just cannot speak highly enough of this watch. I see a lot of regulars stroll through the latest and greatest watches, only to get flipped when the new wears off. Not this one for me. I'll never sell this one. It's just an awesome watch. And yes it is dirty and hard to keep clean with the textured finish, but it's still amazing. Just adds to the toolish, usable nature of it. It's a fun watch.

And FYI, unlike a bunch of people on here, I buy my watches with my money and have never once been influenced in any way by a manufacturer/distributor/seller, so this opinion I own and proudly pass on to my fellow WIS.


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Bought this MRW200 after seeing one of Jody's videos on it. Didn't really love it, but I put it on a thin perlon strap and now I'm in love. The combo of extremely lightweight and an actually decent rotating bezel is tickling me for some reason.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Casio Royale in black and fitted leather strap for Day 3 of my Casio appreciation week.

Wrist roll: September 8, 2021: #casioroyale #casioyouthseries #casioworldtime #digitalwatch #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The upcoming Raven Airfield


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

naganaga said:


> This beautiful Casio Royale in black and fitted leather strap for Day 3 of my Casio appreciation week.
> 
> Wrist roll: September 8, 2021: #casioroyale #casioyouthseries #casioworldtime #digitalwatch #shorts #watchshorts
> 
> ...


How did you change the font in the Casio to match the strap???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

PFM said:


> How did you change the font in the Casio to match the strap???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, no change on the watch. Found a matching strap. The strap is fitted for this watch

Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GG-B100 Mudmaster


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Wearing an Anonimo drinking a diet coke.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food. Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## The Blue Newt (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Gmjoffercollect (Jan 22, 2020)

59yukon01 said:


>





59yukon01 said:


>


Gorgeous!


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

full lume dial


----------



## Gmjoffercollect (Jan 22, 2020)

My vintage Tag Heuer 100 Professional. So much fun to wear.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gmjoffercollect said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

*SEIKO PROSPEX - "Save The Ocean" Samurai SRPD09K1




























*


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

larand said:


> Instagram: @vta_watch


this is so vegas... nice piece!!! Love it!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Casio Mission Impossible for Day 4 of my Casio appreciation week. This G-like-but-not-G watch is a favourite not only because of its weird shape and robotic looks, but also because it's comfortable and legible.

Wrist roll: September 9, 2021: #casio #missionimpossible #dw291 #digitalwatch #notgshock #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vero Ridge Trail today. It's on loan but I really am liking it. I could see myself owning one. 
I like the modern industrial design and satin finish, it has that German tool watch vibe to me. The bezel is very cool. The size and proportions are spot on for me. 
Overall a great watch with only two things I'd change: 1- the crown needs to be a tad larger IMO & 2- the center part of the end link needs to be "female" rather male , it is protruding out and extending the overall length on the wrist. I think it can look a bit awkward at some angle but not a deal breaker for me. 
Need to try it on straps too.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

The Nighthawk!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Still going with the Islander.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AnnieVan (Sep 3, 2021)

My Longines Dolce Vita ❤


----------



## Slowbro (Jul 22, 2021)

After 32 days in transit, a new Vostok has arrived.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

From this morning


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Monster


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Coffee time!


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

G-Steel










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Boomer85 (Dec 30, 2020)

Getting ready for a day off work and a day on the lake.


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)

ConvicTech said:


> View attachment 16112201


Interesting!!!!


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Cool shot!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Cellblock said:


> Cool shot!


Thanks 

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

I swap the strap on this daily, but I happen to be wearing the same strap and I'm still overloaded at work. Only 8.5 more hours until beer o'clock.



ApostatePipe said:


> So overloaded at work. Please let this week end.
> 
> View attachment 16095779


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Goodmorning


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

SM bronze









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Blue Newt (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## The Blue Newt (Aug 13, 2021)

The Blue Newt said:


> SNDA57 on Orange/Black Barton


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Got the MRW200 on an 18mm NATO strap. I like it even more than the perlon I posted earlier. Hard to tell in this photo, but the silver hardware matches the silver crown very well. And the black stripe of course with the black case/dial. Really tickled with this combo.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

My new Vostok mod courtesy of @mconlonx









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Ludi415 said:


> My new Vostok mod courtesy of @mconlonx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicest looking Vostok I've seen!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## brenguy (Oct 28, 2019)

Omega Speedmaster professional sapphire sandwich 2021


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

It's Coffee Time!


----------



## Cheverian (Sep 27, 2017)

Look what just arrived.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Casio Edifice for bonus day 6 of 5 of my Casio appreciation week.

Wrist roll: September 11, 2021: #casio #casioedifice #casioconquest #explorer #casioquartz #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AnnieVan (Sep 3, 2021)

OK&#8230;.I'm done for awhile. Meet the Longines Evidenza Automatic. I'm in love with this one. I ended up buying a men's watch. It's the first time I've ever done this. The ladies was too small for the look I wanted And I bought it at JomaShop. Very happy with the watch and fast delivery


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Ah, the weekend, happy Saturday all!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

red is nice ...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

This one today that cost less than many of my straps. Cheapest Seiko VH64 specimen I could find domestically - who doesn't love a Panda anyways. Entertaining quartz sweep and "resistant water" too.


----------



## Hollywood Quiet (Apr 29, 2021)

What am I wearing right now..
Just some boxer shorts sitting in front of my computer.
No watch <--- soo scandalous!


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Login • Instagram
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AnnieVan (Sep 3, 2021)

I decided on the Tissot with the diamond bezel and blue (black mother of pearl) face.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

I like this thick German made leather pilot strap on this. I think I'll keep it on there and wear it in..


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

AnnieVan said:


> OK&#8230;.I'm done for awhile. Meet the Longines Evidenza Automatic. I'm in love with this one. I ended up buying a men's watch. It's the first time I've ever done this. The ladies was too small for the look I wanted And I bought it at JomaShop. Very happy with the watch and fast delivery
> View attachment 16114258


If you're done with the watches for a while, experiment with straps. Try different materials: leather, canvas, sailcloth, perlon, nato, mesh, etc.
"Nice" watches can look very cool on non leather straps too. A perlon or sailcloth can look fantastic on the dressiest of dressy watches.
That Longines looks the total biz in that size, good choice ?


----------



## AnnieVan (Sep 3, 2021)

catsteeth said:


> If you're done with the watches for a while, experiment with straps. Try different materials: leather, canvas, sailcloth, perlon, nato, mesh, etc.
> "Nice" watches can look very cool on non leather straps too. A perlon or sailcloth can look fantastic on the dressiest of dressy watches.
> That Longines looks the total biz in that size, good choice 👍


Thank you. I'm happy with how it looks. I meant done buying new watches....for awhile  I'll never be done wearing them!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Just before the rain...























No it's a monsoon!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Only my second all-metal G-Shock and my only round all-metal G for this Sunday.

Wrist roll: September 11, 2021: #casio #casioedifice #casioconquest #explorer #casioquartz #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

G Shock GST-B200


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Good morning fellow wrist machine lovers


----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Nth Scorpene


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AnnieVan (Sep 3, 2021)

Getting ready to run some errands. I've got my new Longines Evidenza off the automatic watch winder







and synced down to the second. First time wearing it out!!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

cghorr01 said:


> Nth Scorpene
> View attachment 16116878


I see you've made this Scorpene watch your profile pic as well.
It is a VERY nice sunburst light blue. It looks like sunburst royal blue.
I looked into it, because of the amazing color of your profile pic,
and now am trying to decide if I like this one or the Swiftsure better.
Do you think they are the same amazing color?








Scorpène - Blue


30 ATM, steel bracelet with solid end links, diving bezel and sword hands.




nthwatches.com












Swiftsure - Blue


Video Description Built to go deeper. The 2K1 Subs are our tribute to the world’s first diving watches fitted with helium escape valves, made for record-setting, deep-depth saturation diving in the late 1960’s and early 1970’s. Like those innovative watches, the 2K1 Subs are rated to 2001 feet...




nthwatches.com




Feel free to PM me. Thanks


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

MikeyT said:


>


This is a GREAT watch. I have this vintage gilt Amphion without the date,
which I wear on the bracelet.
---
Weird that I make 2 NTH posts in a row on this thread, but whatever.
I didn't plan it. I'm just commenting on 2 great-looking watches.


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

WOTD 










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Schuhren Observer on a comfy Martu bund:


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

This one's been on my wrist for two days. Doesn't want to come off.









Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16114263


I'm starting to notice that Hamilton makes some really nice-looking watches...
and this is *one* of them!
How do you like it?


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Amazing what a strap change can do,
I'm falling hard for my "Blue Bul"!


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Spuz Zard said:


> Amazing what a strap change can do,
> I'm falling hard for my "Blue Bul"!
> View attachment 16117658
> View attachment 16117659
> View attachment 16117661


Phenomenal strap choice to compliment that incredibly gorgeous blue dial - That looks really good, bravo!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16117938


That's a VERY nice watch!
I had to zoom in. Seiko makes so many different models,
I didn't even know about this one. Which is it?
And do you love it?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> That's a VERY nice watch!
> I had to zoom in. Seiko makes so many different models,
> I didn't even know about this one. Which is it?
> And do you love it?


It's the SPB207, limited edition.

And yes I love it 😍


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Loan Ranger (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tissot PRX80 today 


























Patch photobomb


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Timex TW2R37400 aluminum Mk1 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

INTERNATIONAL CHOCOLATE DAY


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Sinn U1 B


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


>


OMG! I had the same watch 25-30yrs ago. I broke the crystal and it sat in a drawer for years. I then had the crystal replaced but broke it again less than a year later. I still held onto it, unfortunately I lost track of it during my last move a couple of years ago.
I honestly never thought I would see one again. 
I loved that little watch! Would you ever part ways with it?


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Spuz Zard said:


> OMG! I had the same watch 25-30yrs ago. I broke the crystal and it sat in a drawer for years. I then had the crystal replaced but broke it again less than a year later. I still held onto it, unfortunately I lost track of it during my last move a couple of years ago.
> I honestly never thought I would see one again.
> I loved that little watch! Would you ever part ways with it?


it's a gem isn't it? i'm quite fond it myself. i do see a few on ebay currently in good condition. you would need to make sure of the size before you bought one: the women's were 29mm, and this men's a 34mm i believe. wishing you luck in finding another!


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> it's a gem isn't it? i'm quite fond it myself. i do see a few on ebay currently in good condition. you would need to make sure of the size before you bought one: the women's were 29mm, and this men's a 34mm i believe. wishing you luck in finding another!


That is cool that you can still find them on Ebay. When did you buy yours?

I really think they were such a feature packed watch compared to other offerings from Timex at the time.
I mean Titanium construction with drilled lugs and a screw down crown...

I forgot about the red crystal gasket, that really made it pop!
I tell you, mine looked rather ordinary after I had my crystal replaced and they used a uncolored one. 
I also forgot about the strap...
That whole package was mind blowing to my teenage mind in the late eighties!


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

DB pepsi









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Yep, I'm gonna have to get some better watch pic lighting in the new house.


----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Airfield (on loan)


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Same watch but on DrunkArtStraps canvas. Match made in Heaven


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

So great-looking and special...I love the textured forged carbon dial,
a couple of hints of orange, and a really nice hybrid rubber strap.
(the directions are a total gimmick and useless...
but I suppose many watches leave the chapter ring completely blank,
so this is definitely more interesting!)


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Cvp33 said:


>


I'm very impressed with Helm and Matt (the owner).
I only have the Vanuatu.
I originally thought this watch might be not proportioned right...
kind of "stocky" - short and fat, but it looks great on your wrist.
I have a 6.8 inch wrist. How do you like it?
Thanks


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> I'm very impressed with Helm and Matt (the owner).
> I only have the Vanuatu.
> I originally thought this watch might be not proportioned right...
> kind of "stocky" - short and fat, but it looks great on your wrist.
> ...


Love it! Same size wrist as you. It is a slightly tall watch but not out of proportion in anyway or hard to wear. Absolutely love the colorway and the date wheel matching the face.


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AnnieVan (Sep 3, 2021)

Tomorrow's beauty&#8230;.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

CW bronze









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

The hidden reward of underground parking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

*I like ugly things







*


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AnnieVan (Sep 3, 2021)

catspispenguins said:


> *I like ugly things
> View attachment 16122196
> *


That's not ugly!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

j crew andros


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

AnnieVan said:


> That's not ugly!


Really- I find it very brutalistic in its approach.


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Forbinproject01 (Jun 8, 2018)

Seiko Sports 200 









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Whenever I put this watch on I always forget how much lighter titanium wears.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Wenger









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

"TUNA"


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again........


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Still stuck on this one&#8230; how can something so inexpensive be so beautiful - maybe I need my head examined.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just in today. I'm back in to autos with a vengeance.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

Seiko Samurai PADI


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wheels on the bus go round & round.........


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Reverie Diver


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Double post---


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Texas Loan Ranger (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GSD3A on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Pospinany (Sep 27, 2020)

The best version of aquaracer 😎


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Login • Instagram
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

This old thing from 1978&#8230;


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Gettin' Hammerred!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Xemex


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1 today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Samurai for today.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Love the way SAT is visible through the hand...


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Deep Blue pepsi









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

Thought I would lounge around with an oldie from my childhood....
View attachment 16130109


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sunday morning hike


----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Something else tomorrow I think.


----------



## Nenadb (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Going Stealth tonight


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

Casio









Sent from my moto e(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

'Twas love at first sight.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)

Microbrand Monday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker  today. Lots of watch for the $. Digging this one.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Follow me in IG: watches_n_food









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

time for evil!


----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Functional on a Monday.









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Citizen Eco-Drive ProMaster Diver for today.

It's a lovely watch, my only gold tone diver, and has quickly become a favourite.

It's on a dark green custom leather strap with the original buckle.









September 21, 2021: #citizenwatch #ecodrive #divewatch #solarwatch #solardiver #shorts #watchshorts


This Citizen Eco-Drive ProMaster Diver for today. It's a lovely watch, my only gold tone diver, and has quickly become a favourite. It's on a dark green cust...




youtube.com













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Yema LE Mario Andretti









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

SO nice! I am glad that I took a chance on a yellow dial watch.
It is awesome


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely Citizen Promaster Automatic Diver's for today.

It's a beautiful but robust watch, wearing somewhat smaller than the paper size suggests. I like the red accents which break the monotony of the blue and offer a bit of colour to an otherwise toolish looking watch.

Wrist roll: September 22, 2021: #citizendiver #promaster #fugu #automaticwatch #shorts #watchshorts #divewatch









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Dtn8 (Dec 29, 2017)

Seestern Sub 300


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CITIZEN NY0097-87A Promaster Fugu Asia Limited Edition 30th Anniversary Watch


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Test run on new Burton 21mm silicone band to match the banana yellow chrono hand.


----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## metric000 (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16133828


Nice! I am picking one of those up tomorrow at noon, if all goes to plan. Now I am really excited!


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Out for a stroll wearing my I.N.O.X.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Spuz Zard said:


> Nice! I am picking one of those up tomorrow at noon, if all goes to plan. Now I am really excited!


I've only had one other watch longer than this one.


----------



## I expedite (Sep 8, 2021)

After 2,922 pages, this can't be an original post, but I sure wasn't going to look to find out.
View attachment 16136755


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This bright Citizen Quartz ProMaster Diver's for this Thursday!

It's a bright, colourful, fun, compact watch. Ideal for smaller wrists like mine, the bump of the depth sensor is always a conversation starter.

Wrist roll: September 23, 2021: #citizenwatch #promaster #quartzdiver #analogdepthsensor #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RZE Valour and a little Michter's


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## EekTheCat (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

A spoilt lap cat.....


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Seiko









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

🍊


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Today, I finally switched watches (after wearing the "honey" Scurfa for 3 days).
And I switched it for its big brother, the "blacked-out" Scurfa  
Very happy with both of these beauties!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Funny, I was 4 months and 11 days old when the original watch this is designed after was on the moon.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

1999 Bulova Marine Star. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

My new find!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu today. Been wearing this one a lot lately.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Left Elvis (Sep 23, 2021)

Seiko SKX023


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/vPZMoY1

full lume dial


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Without question one of my best looking and most favoritest pieces. The gunmetal and brass combo really does it for me.
I'm embarrassed to admit how long I let it sit idle before getting a fresh battery into it.










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven this evening


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Today's watch is a unique watch in my collection for many reasons, the first of which is the name, the Edox Delfin - The Original Water Champion. This is the open heart version of the watch.

Now let me count the ways this is unique: the long name; my only open heart diver/sports/Swiss; maximum lines of text on the dial; dive rated watch without a timing/rotating bezel.

It's a lovely watch with a lot of detail, and undeniably large-wearing. While it's not an integrated bracelet design, it looks and feels like one; it wouldn't look as good on anything other than this bracelet.

Wrist roll: September 24, 2021: #edoxdelfin #delfinoriginal #waterchampion #openheartwatch #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16139289


Green dial with yellow accents looks pretty nice!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bit of Seiko 5 love.


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Great looking Glycine and strap!


----------



## cgkidwell (Mar 17, 2011)

Just came in about an hour ago


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

cgkidwell said:


> Just came in about an hour ago


Gotta luv that second hand! 👌
Nice acquisition. 👍


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Out for a Friday afternoon stroll


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/0G6NbCQ


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

A Lorenz Edox vintage watch for this Saturday.

It's compact, neat, lovely dial and details; and my only watch with Italian days. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Swatch smart watch


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

sal4 said:


> Great looking Glycine and strap!


Thank you!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The Helm Vanuatu...on whiskey reddish-brown leather...a great match
(picking up that color in the hour markers and second hand)
Hard to get, but worth the wait. And Matt is great, answered emails, and helped me.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Another who waited patiently for a new battery.










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Go Cards!


----------



## Sloan441 (Jun 4, 2011)

Parked in The Command Chair.


----------



## I expedite (Sep 8, 2021)

Armida A9 GMT


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/bsjrIYj




http://imgur.com/JN4t4Hp


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

A super Saturday night, nice and warm, just before the rain coming... and I have a feeling it's gonna rain hard!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

My first and, at this time, only modern integrated bracelet sports watch for Sunday Sport - the Maurice Lacroix Aikon automatic 42mm.

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

AP









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Nighthawk.


----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

Timex keeps on slippin', slippin', slippin'
Into the future
Timex keeps on slippin', slippin', slippin'
Into the future
I wanna fly like an eagle
To the sea
Fly like an eagle, let my spirit carry me
I want to fly like an eagle
'Til I'm free
Oh Lord, through affordable watches


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The 3 gold-accented hands and brand at the 12 look great with the sunburst green.
I prefer to wear this on a dark brown leather strap from Direnzo 
which combines great with the green dial.
And of course, the sunburst doesn't really come through in my pics, 
but it is AMAZING to look at in person.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Scurfa Treasure Seeker


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Mod Monday with this HMT Janata modified with propilot style numerals for markers.

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kaischi (Jan 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This guy, Elshan, the owner of Zelos, is doing something right !
I love his Swordfish line and they are all so different and amazing.
This is the one that started off my relationship with him and his brand:
I love this forged carbon color + texture and gold gilt hands!





























Bonus from yesterday, the green 40 showing the green bezel insert and gold gilt hands (his best green version for sure, imo)


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tissot PRX80 today. 
Have a great week everyone


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food https://www.instagram.com/invites/contact/?i=w874zoj37lim&utm_content=bavtduo
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

5:11.03


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Citizen Promaster BN0151-09L today. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Celebrating fall with orange strapped Fossil. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## oolmos (Sep 27, 2021)

Brought out the Casio Royale on this fine Monday.


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Raymondlam09101985 (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/kwJnZnw


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Blue Newt (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

BN0151


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Tfardy (Sep 28, 2021)

Just bought this strap yesterday.









Wysłane z mojego SM-A307FN przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Trying out a new watch/strap combo...
And have a couple more for the following couple of days.






























This is so cool, it's like having a new watch all of a sudden! 😆


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

“Cousteau Divers” REF 3783


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Timex automatic in black with Bauhaus-like design for Waterbury Wednesday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: https://instagram.com/suwadaini


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Montegrappa









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## Tfardy (Sep 28, 2021)

Morning coffee and Festina.









Wysłane z mojego SM-A307FN przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## DarkAllen (Oct 20, 2012)

naganaga said:


> This Timex automatic in black with Bauhaus-like design for Waterbury Wednesday!
> 
> Wrist roll:
> 
> ...


can i get the model #?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Cellblock said:


> View attachment 16145105


A BEAUTY...WOW


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The Traska Freediver
SOOO good. Simple, but elegant.





























Also, I really like the grey dial


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black 










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> A BEAUTY...WOW


🙏


----------



## Kaischi (Jan 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Cruisin


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Coffee time! ☕👌


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowbro (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant Titoni Airmaster for Thursday! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dtn8 (Dec 29, 2017)

Maranez Samui Army


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Tfardy (Sep 28, 2021)

Omega Seamaster Jubilee, 1985.









Wysłane z mojego SM-A307FN przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The Islander 04, one of Marc's best models!!
(embossed/raised bezel insert, clean black dial,
awesome hands, and silver minute markers)

I "fancied it up" with a tremendous Strapcode Endmill "president" bracelet
that really completes the look.

[The only thing I don't like is that the domed sapphire crystal sometimes glares/shows as a line across the dial]












































View attachment 16150857
View attachment 16150861
View attachment 16150864
View attachment 16150865
View attachment 16150866
View attachment 16150868


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Mild panic over. The Arnie was hiding in plan sight near another Pepsi. 😗


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*SIDUNA M-3440 Bi-Compax SELFWINDING CHRONOGRAPH





























*


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

leggo my seiko!
An ancient war cry from WIS crusaders in the Holy Land in 1996. When translated, the phrase actually means, "I will amputate every one of your limbs, harvest your bones, sharpen them, and repeatedly stab your left eye and then pull your right eye out of its socket". This threat proved to work well in battle.


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16150582


REALLY nice watch, and I like the leather strap too.
Please give the details of both, and if they are somewhat available.

I have 2 Seiko 5s...one with a stainless steel bezel insert and the Pepsi.
(though I gave the pepsi one to my son as his daily watch).


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

NTH DevilRay


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got this Waldan in today, a small brand with history in a higher price range (Classics collection) and now making affordable watches, assembled in the US with a full US made quartz movement. 
I’ve been wanting a pastel dial watch and almost got an OP but after trying one on decided to pass. Other known brands like Oris makes pastel watches but I decided to go for something more affordable while still fun and different. 

I’m digging it


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

PRS-22











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

My “golden” automatic Lorus x Disney Mickey watch, double signed. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This bright Citizen Automatic watch for field watch Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Fluo day


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

My one and only fully lumed dial


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Hamilton









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

All I have to say about "coffee day", is that "a day without coffee, is a fast day!"
-----
All of the talk and excitement about the new Zelos launch last night made me
decide to put on the lovely Timascus blue meteorite ti swordfish42 on Helm leather
I tried to get enough of a close-up to show the amazing dial and bezel insert:




































and saving the best for last, here is a killer, really good pic
(and yes, I know that it's the 1st and not the 31st...so what!):


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Raven Airfield this morning 
It looks great on the DrunkArtStraps OD canvas imo
















USA


----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Two watches I like, but which are catch and release. I'm still looking for that perfect pilot ..


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Login • Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Happy Coffee Day!!! ☕


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Star Saturday! This Orient Star JDM edition is just perfect for my small wrist. Lots of little details and very compact and comfortable. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Top G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GST-W300


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex Mk1 aluminum TW2T10300 today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Gray one today.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This one…











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely vintage Nivada handwinder for this Sunday. 

It's a beautiful and elegant watch and so comfortable on my small wrist that this was the watch that started me on small vintage watches. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> RZE Valour and a little Michter's


How are you liking this one so far?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ryan850 said:


> How are you liking this one so far?


I like it a lot. Good size and i love the case design a lot. Plus always been a fan of titanium watches.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I like it a lot. Good size and i love the case design a lot. Plus always been a fan of titanium watches.


Right on. I've been checking out a lot of the review videos and I think it might be my next watch.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

A lot of these watches are s-t-r-e-t-c-h-i-n-g it to be included in "affordable watches".
Don't you think??
There are Longines, Rado, a couple of Oris, a Damasko, a Certina.
I would love to have any of these, if they were in fact "affordable" 
----
Here is the Christopher Ward c60 forged carbon...
at $800 I think it just barely sneaks into the affordable category, 
but I could understand if someone said that it really isn't.
Maybe $600 should be the limit.
I'm not the forum police. And I love the pictures of everyone's watches.
I just think it's weird to think that they are all correctly labeled "affordable".

This was the best "impulse purchase" I think I ever made!
I was looking on the website, I saw it,
and I said "WOAHO, I am getting this!"
It is SOOO nice.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Vostok Amphibia 420509.
Doesn't get more affordable than this !









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> A lot of these watches are s-t-r-e-t-c-h-i-n-g it to be included in "affordable watches".
> Don't you think??
> There are Longines, Rado, a couple of Oris, a Damasko, a Certina.
> I would love to have any of these, if they were in fact "affordable"
> ...


I have always understood that anything goes in WRUW threads, even if the particular watch is outside the scope of normal discussion of the subforum. One or two photos is enough, though, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Underwater shot - releasing the super-cool robot pool vacuum. 










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

I always forget how much I like this watch. I don't think that I put it into the rotation enough.


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer Quartz for this Monday! The watch has a dark grey dial with orange hour markers and red accents but the AR coating on the crystal makes the watch dial look blue at most times. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Straton Tourer GMT with AMAZING blue dial
(the only "problem" is that the GMT function which I don't really need anyway doesn't work. It does not move 1 hour every hour, like it is supposed to!
Perhaps, I just can't figure out how to "set it" so that it starts moving correctly.
I wrote the owner weeks ago, with pictures, but he still HASN'T replied)


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

If I can’t have an F18 then I’ll settle for one of these.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Still enjoying this. Atticus Icarus...


View attachment 16158609


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)

Microbrand Monday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

On my way to grab a morning coffee.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Mako on a new rubber strap.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Theflyingclocksman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that watch ! Maybe being a bit thick but what is it ? May be adding to the wishlist. 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

spireitman said:


> Love that watch ! Maybe being a bit thick but what is it ? May be adding to the wishlist.
> 
> Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


It’s 41mm, and 12.50 thick  Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Pilot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This modern yet classic Alpina Startimer automatic in 44mm for this Tuesday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Phylida Green Aqua Terra Homage

This one.
5 Minutes review: Phylida 'Aqua Terra' green homage watch from #AliExpress - YouTube


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Goodmorning Watch-Freakz!


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Mornin'! 










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

sorry


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

1954 Longines Pie Plate, 14k, case# 9345(LI27)


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Panzera A45









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Wrong sub forum.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## quick01 (Oct 5, 2021)

Casio Duro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tissot PRX80 today


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

View attachment 16161383


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## matalie (Aug 27, 2021)

Just came in today. Matic (Phylida) Seamaster homage on the Heimdallr woven strap. PT5000 movement and nicely finished build. No complaints so far!


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Well I finally pulled the trigger on this one... I tell ya, I had it in my sights ever since I first saw it!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

My custom Glyvicta on a GasGasBones strap


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

tommy_boy said:


> My custom Glyvicta on a GasGasBones strap
> 
> View attachment 16161593


I like the Cali Incursore. That looks really cool.

Which parts are Glycine and which Invicta, if I've interpreted the portmanteau correctly?

🤦‍♂️ EDIT: just worked it out. It's ownership not parts you were referring too.


----------



## danraf (Jan 25, 2021)

Zelos Swordfish 40mm- 19.5cm wrist- 75mm wide


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

catsteeth said:


> I like the Cali Incursore. That looks really cool.
> 
> Which parts are Glycine and which Invicta, if I've interpreted the portmanteau correctly?
> 
> 🤦‍♂️ EDIT: just worked it out. It's ownership not parts you were referring too.


Yep, this has the new logo. My good fortune: apprently it has an eta motor.










I had the cerakote applied to its stainless case. I don't believe they offer the white Cali dial with a PVD case.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

tommy_boy said:


> Yep, this has the new logo. My good fortune: apprently it has an eta motor.
> 
> View attachment 16161636
> 
> ...


Is that what's known as the Eagle wings/Armani style logo which was adopted when Invicta first bought glycine? Although I do believe they've gone back to the original Crown style now.
I thought they'd stopped making the Incursore well before they were bought by Invicta?

I can see the ETA logo in the right place by the balance wheel as well.

I do like Glycine as a brand. I think they make good watches, both interesting and well priced. I've owned three.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This magnificent Alpina Startimer Automatic Chronograph for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The gorgeous AnOrdain Model 1 with Teal enamel dial today


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

View attachment 16163053


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Happy Hump Day!
Here's to making it over the hump of yet another week in Watch World.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Helson navy blue sharkmaster 300 on shark-mesh bracelet
(seems like a great quality watch...
worth the wait to get exactly the model I wanted)


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Alpina trench watch from around a century back for Throwback Thursday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)

Green sharkey tuna:


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Well what can I say, I absolutely love my Bulova LP! 
👨‍🚀


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The fabulous Alpina Startimer Pilot Heritage for flieger Friday!

This is a beautiful watch with lots of details and, as is expected from Alpina, a large watch designed to be comfortable on small wrists. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Vostok Amphibia 710634









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm Legend...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

BN-0118


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Oldie but a goodie. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Steinhard LE 007









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Friday 
Farer Carnegie today


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Too lazy to set the date today but enjoying my Hammy









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Kamasu today.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## nyburner (Nov 30, 2020)

Nodus Sector Field and Spyderco Techno 2 on a brutal 11mile hike in Minnewaska NY (6.9” wrist for reference)


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

This evening calls for the Certina DS Cascadeur


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Vintage Citizen Bullhead in steel and steel panda dial on a hand-stitched bund strap for this Saturday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram










Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## tlabowski01 (Mar 11, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

70s LED had since new
View attachment 16168562


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vero Ridge Trail on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Back to the basics.


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

59yukon01 said:


>


The one that started it all for me ! 
Still have it and love it !

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

spireitman said:


> The one that started it all for me !
> Still have it and love it !
> 
> Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


Same here. Bought this one new in 1998.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

A really soggy day here, no time like now to show my GG-B100 some love!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Traska freediver. Great watch...great dial and great bracelet.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

spireitman said:


> The one that started it all for me !
> Still have it and love it !
> 
> Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forums!
I look forward to seeing what else you have 
in your collection.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This golden vintage citizen Bullhead for Sunday following yesterday's silver panda bullhead. 

On a bund strap again. Yesterday's strap was polished to contrast the brushed case; today's bund is unpolished and contrasts the shiny case. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Hamilton Khaki Air Race









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Brown Presage.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Philosopher on blue


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Timex TW2R37300 aluminum Mk1 today.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/fqn0VYJ


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Titanium


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Tag heuer Carrera gmt









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing the Alpina Alpiner 4 on a single pass black distressed leather strap for this Monday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

mediasapiens said:


> View attachment 16172128


That is a neat piece. Looks like the bezel rotates, correct? What model is it?


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

c3p0 said:


> That is a neat piece. Looks like the bezel rotates, correct? What model is it?


Not only bezel rotates, but the center of the dial rotates 360 degrees with the crown. Funny thing because Bulova is written on the rotating disc, I can turn that sign upside down and leave it there. It is almost exact copy of Longines Lindberg watch. I prefer Bulova version because it has enameled dial.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

mediasapiens said:


> Not only bezel rotates, but the center of the dial rotates 360 degrees with the crown.


Very cool. Looks like it is designed to help you determine your longitude more accurately. So, what model number is it!?


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

c3p0 said:


> Very cool. Looks like it is designed to help you determine your longitude more accurately. So, what model number is it!?


I have no information about this model. Googling it did not help either. I have found no history of why Bulova used Longines movement to make slightly different version of Lindbergh watch. Believe me I tried to find more info, but alas.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

mediasapiens said:


> I have no information about this model. Googling it did not help either. I have found no history of why Bulova used Longines movement to make slightly different version of Lindbergh watch. Believe me I tried to find more info, but alas.


Interesting mistery. Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

Just as with Tissot I own, I cannot find any information on this model with this particular dial. May be it is early dial or prototype, as it is different from anything posted under vintage Seastar.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

mediasapiens said:


> I have no information about this model. Googling it did not help either. I have found no history of why Bulova used Longines movement to make slightly different version of Lindbergh watch. Believe me I tried to find more info, but alas.


Found this page listing one that was sold. (Was it you that bought it?) It says it is a "Bulova Lindbergh Corner Time". Some very nice photos included.  The bad part is that it is "rarissimo".









OROLOGIO BULOVA LINDBERGH CORNER TIME WATCH GOLD 18 KT G.F. ETA 2824-2 25J BIG ! | WatchCharts


Vendo bellissimo e rarissimo orologio marca BULOVA modello LINDBERGH CORNER TIME come funzionante completamente e perfettamente.La cassa misura 37,64 mm senza misurare la corona e compreso essa misura 41,64 mm,invece da ansa ad ansa per il verticale




watchcharts.com





Edit: Found it!









In-Depth: The Science, History, And Romance Behind The Longines Lindbergh Hour Angle Watch


“As all experienced navigators know, it is extremely easy to get lost.” -Philip Van Horn Weems, Air Navigation, 1931"Where are we? Directly above the center of the Earth." -Old Joke




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

c3p0 said:


> Found this page listing one that was sold. (Was it you that bought it?) It says it is a "Bulova Lindbergh Corner Time". Some very nice photos included.  The bad part is that it is "rarissimo".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is stainless steel, this one is goldplated.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

mediasapiens said:


> Mine is stainless steel, this one is goldplated.


Here is another one:








Bulova LINDBERGH anni 90'







www.clasf.it





Looks like they were issued in the 1990's. I wonder if there were sold exclusively in Italy.









Bulova - Lindbergh hour angle pilot automatico - cal.2842 - Men - 1990-1999


Rare and unique Bulova Lindbergh hour angle pilot, automatic movement ETA calibre 2842, beautiful dial with Roman numerals plus a small central rotating dial operated with the first click of the crown, 'designed by Charles Lindbergh as a navigation tool for pilots during flight', also produced...




www.catawiki.com


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II today. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wolbrook Skindiver on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wolbrook Skindiver on DrunkArtStraps canvas


Love this watch. That's definitely on the list 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

spireitman said:


> Love this watch. That's definitely on the list
> 
> Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


Thank you very much  I’m liking it a lot from the dial design to overall proportions. Their tropic is also very nice


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Seiko chrono









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Coffee time!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This absolutely gorgeous Alpina Alpiner quartz chronograph for chrono Tuesday. 










Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Vostok Amphibia 420509









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange POSEIDON


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

6139 year 1973


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Wearing my new GGB100, I am absolutely over the moon with this one! 
And it's kinda funny as I always thought, "Not me, I not adding One of Those to my collection." 
I guess I was a little wrong about that one...


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

One of my first awesome divers! Love the sunburst blue dial.
Love the red and white minute markers 
(which some watches just leave blank)
Love the hands, and it's GREAT on this very comfortable blue rubber strap.






























and bonus Zelos swordfish meteor blue timascus 
(enlarge the pic to see detailed dial)


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Dtn8 (Dec 29, 2017)

Maranez Samui Army


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Waiting for its new bezel, which has been through customs this morning apparently.
While slightly bored this morning I used a timegrapher app... got to love the top result which when sitting in its resting state on the wrist. 
I'm going to ignore the others...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Bronze kind of day









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

The way of the Samurai


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Timex TW2R37300 aluminum Mk1 again today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful no-compass modern Alpinist from Seiko for climbing over hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

tropic strap today









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Mini turtle for today.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kaischi (Jan 20, 2016)

Casioak …











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AnOrdain Model 1 Teal. Even though it’s smaller than I usually wear, I really like this watch a lot and am glad I got it.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Hammerhead 
[Can't touch this]










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu today. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

New bezel installed. And I figured out how to get the lume shot 🙂


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

I haven't worn this one in a while, I definitely need more arms! I seem to really love more watches than I have wrists, but I guess this is nothing new in our sport.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Something shiny today!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Thanks to amazing German Engineering!










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Seiko Alpinist reinterpretation in green for Throwback Thursday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Holiday in Hong Kong ️ ️ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Titanium MRK


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Seiko









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Goodmorning watch fans!


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This just in to match the fall colors!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Seiko SPB227


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/fqn0VYJ


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Seiko Champion Alpinist for flashback Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

The nights are getting long and dark, kinda like this watch.
Well the dark bit anywho...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Mini Tuna today









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

CW Monte Carlo









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Tfardy (Sep 28, 2021)

Omega Seamaster Jubliee Quartz









Wysłane z mojego SM-A307FN przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The NTH Amphion vintage gilt...his very BEST model, imo.
LOVE the gold on black. And the bracelet is very good too.
It's a 40mm, and you know what? Even though I usually like a 42mm,
it's nice to have the variety and look of a 40mm on my wrist too


----------



## ItsKennyV (Aug 7, 2016)

All my other watches taking a backseat for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Airfield on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey517 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## I expedite (Sep 8, 2021)

ItsKennyV said:


> All my other watches taking a backseat for the foreseeable future.
> 
> View attachment 16180503


I just got one a couple of days ago. It's my favorite right now. I've been wearing chunky divers lately and the BB58 reminded me how much I like thinner cases.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

My 1st equal best ever boot sale find.


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GW-9430EJ-9JR 30th Anniversary “Lightning Yellow” Rangeman 11/2013


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Ready for fall...










Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Up from the deep, The Leviathan!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 16181483




Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The modern "shark teeth" Alpinist with the compass for Seiko Saturday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## silverwarior (Apr 23, 2009)

Rado Balboa.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Thought I’d show a little strap


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Good old Samurai









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day two with the Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Super Jubilee.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Lume shot


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

A real pretender


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Bulova Lunar Pilot, no-date, polished-case version for this wet and dark Sunday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Here's one I finished this morning. NH35 inside; case and dial from an AliExpress pilot. Dial received forced patina via sitting in a jar with some 30% vinegar for a couple of days; then was coated with clear acrylic. Hand-painted hands from DLW Watches.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Tissot Gentleman Powermatic 80 in green for this sunny Monday morning. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> It's 5 o'clock somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really. It's 5:17 somewhere. Right?
😉


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

💚

*







*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Amfibia









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Goodness it feels light.


----------



## SOK40 (Aug 9, 2021)

A cheapo Casio quartz


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

A dark Monday morning, no better time for the Nighthawk Dark Stealth


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started the day with the GBD200 for our morning walk then switched to the pastel blue Waldan. 

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

From earlier this evening.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Seiko Prospex olive green "grenade" king turtle for turtle Tuesday! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Out for a walk on a cold crisp fall night.






























Oh, and it's clear cloudless and a full moon...
The barometer shows what a yo-yo went on from high to way low off the chart, back to high.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

AN









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Vostok Komandirskie K-35


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

This big bad boy, who's decided to be a Fiyta for the day, despite being several hands short 😋. 
And that's not spacedust on the crystal 🧐, it's debris from the MIL's garden.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## metric000 (Sep 20, 2021)

I'm cheating just a bit, although I haven't taken the watch off yet. This is from yesterday, immediately after my first successful elk hunt. Holy CRAP, that was a lot of work.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Having coffee with a ghost, Sea Ghost that is...👻


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Sterile dial mechanical for today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This 'Gorillaz' special edition G-Shock for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Vostok Komandirskie K-35.
Loving these little Russian guys.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

SM bronze









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Back in the office


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

LUM TEC Lumzilla, the last one I'm letting go for awhile.


----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako I again today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

MAD777 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

NTH Swiftsure


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Just a 36mm eta driven one I built.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Promaster Nighthawk 2.0 
The latest rendition of the Nighthawk, I switched out the green leather strap for a black PVD bracelet. Not the best fit, the springbars are bent from a previous project with the bracelet and I need to order new ones.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The Islander 04 (his BEST model imo)
AND the AMAZING Strapcode Endmill (president) bracelet...
It seems almost like wearing a bracelet that is also a watch
(they go perfect together!)

I just changed watches now, almost 3 days later.





































And a bonus creative pic by my daughter:


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

62mas mod


----------



## Breakfastnanas (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This gorgeous Ricoh automatic for Throwback Thursday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Spb153 - love the colour !









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just got the Seiko in today as a quartz beater alternative to my Squale.


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

GBD-200 - now my favorite Square! I posted my first impressions here with a bunch of additional pictures.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

1940 Oyster 24hr


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

Falcon II arrived yesterday


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

I put on the GB100 this morning, I just love keeping an eye on the barometer. 
My Tissot also has one, but I really like to see the progression graphically. And it looks like we are in for another soggy stretch here.


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Seiko 5 field automatic in green and aged gold for Field watch Friday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## stevethewatcher (Sep 17, 2015)

Bertucci A2S Vintage


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Hamilton









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

37mm Rado Captain Cook


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)

Finally got this on a NATO-the lug bolts were pretty stuck.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

DevilRay


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Is it blue? Is it green? Winding up my green week with a weak argument: the teal green G-Shock G-lide GBX100. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Chrispy1 (May 16, 2011)

http://imgur.com/a/ZcEILDa


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

Railmaster on Bulang









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

AN









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko 5 Sports
Brian May Limited Edition


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

One for the beach 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Alpina 













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Still wearing it today like yesterday, but always having trouble deciding between Green and Red


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

SD Emperor on beads of rice


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## @marruciic (Oct 20, 2021)

Wearing my Jumpsuit.. But on the wrist - Bradner in it's glory 
(;

[ pic from earlier today ]


----------



## MattSmith (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Taking a coffee break in between downpours, it's a rainy one today!
What better watch to brave the wet but the

Momentum Deep Six Vision S.

It should definitely be up to the task having been designed right here in Vancouver by Momentum.


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This HMT mod on the Janata platform for this Sunday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

A blustery night out a stout watch like the I.N.O.X. is just the right call!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The -ve display. The bane of those who are short sighted and getting on on years.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II yesterday and today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

I am absolutely over the moon with this one! 👨‍🚀


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Orthos Commander 300 to ward off the Monday blues. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Taking the SST out for a walk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Another Orient.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

new to me this week.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ebel…love that silky smooth bracelet!


----------



## x_Red_Beard_x (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

modded Maranez today and most days


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

modded Maranez today and most days

View attachment 16198987
View attachment 16198987
View attachment 16198987


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

I will forgive anyone who refers to me as a dork while I am wearing this! 😆


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing this vintage gold tone PR 516 for Tissot Tuesday! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## firetruck41 (Nov 23, 2014)

I posted this in the general forum WRUW thread, probably should have put it here...

8926OB that I got a few days ago to replace the 6 year old 8926OB that "lost" its second hand recently.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Duro


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

Bernhardt and coffee.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsKennyV (Aug 7, 2016)

Mako Ti on the wrist this afternoon


----------



## sypher704 (Mar 31, 2021)

Hey all! First post to the forum (or any watch forum). Recently started down a dangerous rabbit hole of purchasing watches from movies, and my first one has shown up! Mission Impossible Casio DW-290. It is also the first Casio or digital watch I have had since I was a child, so I wanted to show it off!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Limited Edition White Pilot, one of 500.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Madcatblue39 said:


> View attachment 16201413


Cool watch, I really like it! But what exactly is it?


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Coffee time... ☕
I really get lost in this dial watching the second hand glide around ever so smoothly, it is hypnotic.🙃


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hamilton Khaki automatic for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## SecondEspresso (Oct 27, 2021)

It ain't much, but it's honest work. Sort of.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Down on the beach









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x_Red_Beard_x (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Traveling through time zones today!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Monster Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bondichook (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Working late with my GADA piece.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

I was super happy to see the delivery guy this afternoon!


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

New Jweskies Strap




__
MaDTempo


__
Sep 5, 2021












  








Best Strap/Dial Combo




__
MaDTempo


__
Sep 5, 2021


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Oris Big Crown Big Date Propilot for Thorisday! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*oris der meistertaucher*

*


  




*


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

At the airport now


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I’m a simple creature - all it takes to keep me occupied is an orange propeller.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

This one has spent months in the watch case...thankfully it has a glass top so the EcoDrive is still charged.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## malimedved3 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cellblock (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Citizen ecodrive Blue Angels Nighthawk for Flyer Friday! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one for the last 3 days, but I've too busy to post with the new job.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

HammerTime!

Zelos just looks so awesomely great at night.😆


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The 5kx for Seiko Saturday!

It's a celebration of Seiko everyday watches: Can take a beating, and look good while taking a beating!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Change of strap for this one


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

CW blue Sapphire.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## @marruciic (Oct 20, 2021)

Well .. 
My first affordable watch [ I own it for three years, I think ] - Parnis homage/copage version of a 70k R..x Daytona platinum. 
Love this one, because the dial looks striking and it hasn't been cramped with date window.


----------



## the.minimalist (Aug 18, 2020)

Vostok Komandirskie [650859]


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Airfield on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Switched back to the original strap, and it's amazing... like a new watch all over again!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This classic Orient surveyor for Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Marloe









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Smiths for Halloween morning.


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

TS









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Will have to pick an orange one in the evening. Happy Halloween folks!!!


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## the.minimalist (Aug 18, 2020)

San Martin Bronze Diver [SN047-Q], homage to the Seiko "Captain Willard"


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

My current fave. I'm not difficult to please and it ticks both of my boxes.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

CW C60 GMT…


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

Seaborne 











Shawn in VA (USA)


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Been wearing this new one lots lately


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu for the past week, and the Citizen AT4004-52E for church this morning. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

TravisMorgan said:


> Been wearing this new one lots lately
> View attachment 16211216


That color is fantastic!!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Trying out a new strap


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Question of the day: Will this be the last time I have to mow the yard this year???? 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the orange DiverOne gloss this evening for Halloween 









Happy Halloween from our family to yours


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Back to a round of my appreciation for the HMT Janata platform today with the HMT "Bauhaus". 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore the orange DiverOne gloss this evening for Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely pics, Bryce !


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Handy when you want to know what the tide is doing at your favourite seaside town.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bluewatchmonday with the navy blue Scurfa Treasure Seeker. This one is Paul’s best yet, solid and still a proper dive watch but much more refined and so well finished for the $. 

Have a great week. 
B


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

And one with the correct time 🤣


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Still wearing this one from yesterday


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Arrived today...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Just back from Mexico









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Also arrived today...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## the.minimalist (Aug 18, 2020)

Longines Heritage Flagship [L4.795.4.78.2]. Which as a bonus has a fantastic enamel caseback.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

I really love wearing my little Glycine, it just wears so comfortably! And the black DLC coating is just as beautiful as the day I bought it, not a scratch to be seen. It is truly amazing out of all my watches this one is the real deal in terms of scratch resistant.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Seiko Presage Cocktail time Manhattan this Tuesday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 1gear (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

I've continued on with the black stealth, definitely suits this dark cold night outside... winter is definitely not far off.


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

RZE endeavour for the first couple of days of the new month. (I wish that the hands were black for greater nighttime visibility on the full lume dial but, other than that...)



















Take it easy,

K.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Today I went with green


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

37mm Captain Cook. REALLY happy with the new rally strap.


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

DPflaumer said:


> 37mm Captain Cook. REALLY happy with the new rally strap.
> 
> View attachment 16214886
> 
> View attachment 16214887


That's a great watch. I had the same, but a little too small. Waiting for a 40mm to be made someday.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This absolutely gorgeous HMT Kohinoor to kick off the Deepavali holidays. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Analogue Frog


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Steeldive Willard


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

A little skiff of snow here, the first of the season.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

My first bronze, a ginormous 45mm one....many more have followed. Can't believe I paid 88$ for it - those days are over.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good night


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Just another rainy night


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AnOrdain today. Haven’t changed the strap even once yet as I love this grey suede and may get another one in a different color. 
Fall weather is definitely here to stay now, so positive side is flannels came out


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Just arrived…Geckota C-04, and I really like it!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Afternoon switch to the oldest watch in my collection. I've had it for more than a decade now!


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Mido Baroncelli


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/4fvIkyN


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Drink it in, all £3.40 of quartz hot metal! I emptied the account and bought three similar variations!! I guess I could've posted this in the 'Best of AliExpress' thread, but that would be misrepresenting, or maybe in 'F71 Confessions'...

There's a legit reason for it though, today I've been painting with oils, tacking down gold foil and spraying varnish, and it can get messy. Or maybe it's just the way I do it. So I guess this is my 'beater' (even though I dislike that term).

[Uthai BK80 shown, 2x CK45 in black and white also purchased for when this gets dirty. Straps are awful, but otherwise they're fine.]


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Wow, it finally stopped raining


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## KKFF (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I like this one a lot and am a fan of that racing green dial


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

On day 2 of Deepavali, I am wearing the 41.5mm Oris Aquis Date upcycle. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Enjoying a quiet night at home


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Christopher Ward - C11-MSL









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

After much fence sitting I finally pulled the trigger on a Sinn 104.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Afternoon new arrival switch!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Carnegie today. These colors will brighten this humid cold Fall day


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Another day at the office.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## KyBoiler (Oct 12, 2021)

SNK809









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RZE Endeavour on their tropic. I like it much better on this strap than the titanium bracelet


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This one for today. I have been wearing it more often lately. Cheers


----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

A casual afternoon watching some monster trucks.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Added a link back to the bracelet this morning and I'm much happier with the fit now. It's not exactly a complaint but if you are interested in picking up one of these Citizen NB1050-59 series watches you should be aware that there are male endlinks that add significantly to the length of the watch. They're nicely curved and very comfortable but definitely push the limits of what my little bird wrist can handle even though the watch is wonderfully sized.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just delivered...










Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

The Seaplane Automatic Special Edition while checking out the awesome cars at the PCA Chicago meet up.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Bulova Devil Diver Today









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## EnjoyWatches (Oct 28, 2021)

Vostok Retro Kirovski K-43


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GR-B200RAF


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bell & Ross










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

It's Mod Monday again! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

7c43-6a00 today, haven't had this one on the wrist for awhile 😁


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

you know you want one.....


----------



## AC181 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker for Bluewatchmonday


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

7c43-6a00


----------



## Suur Tõll (Nov 9, 2021)

Hi, this seemed like as good a thread as any for a first post. I am currently working from home (on my lunch break now ) and wearing my trusty Baltic HMS001 (from the initial Kickstarter run) on a grey suede strap. Fittingly, this is the watch that kickstarted my passion for wristwatches. I have been wearing this one on a day-to-day basis since receiving it in 2018 and it has the scratches and scuffs to prove it.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Suur Tõll said:


> Hi, this seemed like as good a thread as any for a first post. I am currently working from home (on my lunch break now ) and wearing my trusty Baltic HMS001 (from the initial Kickstarter run) on a grey suede strap. Fittingly, this is the watch that kickstarted my passion for wristwatches. I have been wearing this one on a day-to-day basis since receiving it in 2018 and it has the scratches and scuffs to prove it.


Welcome to the forum. Post a pic when you get the chance


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Dual









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

The workhorse, I've grown to really love this piece!









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Out hiking today...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Out Exploring today with the Bernhardt....did not realize the pin was loose till I saw this picture!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wittnauer Wednesday, anyone? This elegant and lovely watch for today. 

This is one of the storied brands whose part in aviation and space history is all but forgotten. Founded by a Swiss immigrant in the US, its long association with the pre-Swatch Longines is of note as well. It's now a part of the Bulova operation and owned by Citizen.

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

7c43-6a00 again tonight, 39mm mid size diver form 1988


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

A very wet Thorisday here in Bangalore. This vintage three-handed date Oris, likely distributed as a corporate gift. 

It's a lovely watch, and I am loving it every minute it's been on my wrist. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## mkutch (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Cronos Dweller


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

2100


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Cleaned it a bit to remove the partially stainy patina that already had been built up when I received it.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## iwebb (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Benrus Heritage Field


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tag Heuer Formula 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

It's another dark and rainy day in Bangalore, the kind of weather to call off flying in the 1940s. 

Wearing the Avi-8 1940s centenary this Friday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Have a fantastic Friday and weekend everyone
trying to stretch the 7c43's wrist time to the end of the weekend


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

*PHOIBOS LEVIATHAN BRONZE 500M Automatic Diver Watch Limited Edition










































*


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Baby Tuna today.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

G shock G100


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Suur Tõll (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Yesterday and today 










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

7c43, only a day to go for a full week on the wrist 🤗🤗🤗


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GW-9400NVJ-2JF "MEN IN NAVY" Rangeman 03/2014


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Yet another rainy day in Bangalore, and I have chosen to wear this dual register flyback chrono from Citizen.

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Red GMW-B5000


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Had this for years, quartz clock with a 25 jewel automatic seconds.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)

battle between Godzilla and Piranha


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

👑


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Suur Tõll (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Chronomat GT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

WOTD










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

The calendar pnly goes to the year 2000 but she's still looking quite good.









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The rains finally stopped this morning but it's still wet. Celebrating the return of some sunshine with the HMT "drunken" Kohinoor in grey with gilt accents. So called because of the more than normal slanted numeral markers. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonetto Cinturini ZULUDIVER 328


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Scout.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Monday. 
Blue Scurfa Treasure Seeker today


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Waldan tonight


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Tissot Tuesday! This lovely and elegant vintage Tissot Seastar for today. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

This navy blue strap works really well with the aqua/teal color.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/fqn0VYJ


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Going Stealth!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day HMT. Friends and regular followers know of my partiality for HMT Janata platform mods and here's a beautiful one. 

Elegant, compact, and super comfortable on small wrists, this is a favourite mod. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

Timex Q 1978 35mm


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Suur Tõll (Nov 9, 2021)

Rocket hands!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Timex MK1


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## quadophile (Mar 26, 2006)

This was delivered an hour ago and I am very impressed with the way it looks and the quality and finish for such a cheap (under $50) watch. Absolutely a steal. The Marlin is still there both on the front as well as back


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

I think I've seen a ghost, Sea Ghost that is, yar!


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/0G6NbCQ


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The sky opened up again this morning and it's wet, wet, wet. 

Following this week's Tissot Tuesday with a Tissot Thursday. Following the vintage Seastar with a contemporary Seastar. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tfardy (Sep 28, 2021)

Seiko Presage Cocktail SSA392J1.









Wysłane z mojego SM-A307FN przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)

Citizen NB1050-59L.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AnOrdain model 1


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Cave Dweller









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

switching to this..of all my watches the last I'd sell
Genesis G-04 Mk III



http://imgur.com/i6HEH08




http://imgur.com/jAyl95X




http://imgur.com/Ysig8Fq




http://imgur.com/xryAYvO

a review








Watch Review: Gruppo Gamma Genesis MK III


Company: Gruppo Gamma Website: www.gruppogammawatches.com Model: Genesis G-04 MK III Specifications: Class Mk III Genesis Functions Hours, minutes Case Stainless steel, polished Diameter 44 mm excl…




greatmazinger.wordpress.com


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The Real Square!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

It's a Casio Royale kind of afternoon...


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Helson Sharkmaster 300 GILT


http://imgur.com/bnJFBt8


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Flashback Friday with this Allwyn mechanical watch, "Nautilus". 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

What’s inside shown on the outside.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Vandaag quartz chronograph


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## It's Hedley (Nov 11, 2021)

I posted this in another thread. The best mechanical moonphase chronometer watch you can buy for $200. Happy Full Moon Friday (the Beaver Moon)!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday wirh the Carnegie


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown on BOR.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## @marruciic (Oct 20, 2021)

It's Hedley said:


> I posted this in another thread. The best mechanical moonphase chronometer watch you can buy for $200. Happy Full Moon Friday (the Beaver Moon)!
> 
> View attachment 16248015



A proper 29 day moon-phase?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## quadophile (Mar 26, 2006)

Just got this today, a fun watch indeed. I cannot believe I paid less than $20 for it.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## quadophile (Mar 26, 2006)

TheCowWatcher said:


> View attachment 16249036


This is one of the most beautiful watches I have seen in a long time! Wear it in good health!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant vintage Rado Green Horse for Saturday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Mako II


----------



## quadophile (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## quadophile (Mar 26, 2006)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Lovely watch!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Duckblind (Aug 3, 2021)

Ares Diver-1 GMT


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Duckblind said:


> View attachment 16250470


Sporting the watch brand the author wears  very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant vintage Rado Purple Horse for a sunny Sunday

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## mjc1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Sekonda
















Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko Prospex SRPC44


----------



## Lagania (Jan 21, 2020)

jovani said:


> Seiko Prospex SRPC44


Turtle Power! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Spinnaker Hull Chronograph.










Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Long walk and breakfast with my little buddy Magnus


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Speedy Sunday 












When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Atticus Icarus.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Coffee time!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Long walk and breakfast with my little buddy Magnus


He's grown quite quickly, Brice 😎


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Russ1965 said:


> He's grown quite quickly, Brice


Almost doubled in weight already


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Almost doubled in weight already


And let's DEFINITELY NOT discuss what happens after he eats....


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful tonneau case Xylys to ward off the blues this Monday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Seiko SRPB07J1









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

quadophile said:


> Lovely watch!


Thank you!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Picked this up on the weekend, and it is absolutely mint like new!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattSmith (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful mechanical racing chronograph "Sholavaram 2" from Ajwain Watches is the closest I have to the Speedy for this Tuesday. 

Wrist roll: 




















Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

C63 Sealander GMT.


----------



## mjc1 (Jun 21, 2014)

VHP









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Duckblind (Aug 3, 2021)

Ares Diver-1A with date and custom SS crown


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## quadophile (Mar 26, 2006)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Lovely watch and band combination!


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Skindiver on Zodiac tropic rubber


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Dcreed (Nov 8, 2021)

👾


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted rubber strap.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

I was really bad on the weekend...


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful HMT Aroop for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Vostok retro goodness ! 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)

Tactical Frog version 1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Citizen BM8470-11EE


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## quadophile (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sm









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Citizen Pilot









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

From yesterday but still wearing it


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Momentom Vortech GMT Titanium


----------



## quadophile (Mar 26, 2006)

Spuz Zard said:


> Momentom Vortech GMT Titanium
> 
> View attachment 16258490
> View attachment 16258497
> ...


What a beauty!


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This week's Throwback Thursday is with this vintage Timestar mechanical. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Alex77169 (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Casio W96


----------



## @marruciic (Oct 20, 2021)

Some days I feel the need for a dressy chrono in light blue..

I'm exploring options to add true affordable chrono to my collection in the future, but this homage / coppage by *Parnis *will stay in my watch box forever.
First [real cheap & truly affordable] mecca-quartz for me.
Love that sunburst - elegant and quiet (some might say inconspicuous)..

[ btw - I got the impression that from all the AliExpress brands Parnis has not been loved by most WUS users, however - they proved be real nice.. ]


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to those in the USA! Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Squale









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

quadophile said:


> Lovely watch and band combination!


Thank you!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Coffee time!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This fabulous and bright Navrang for fun Friday!

Somewhat reminiscent of Ricoh watches in the India market in 1970s, this watch is gorgeous on the wrist: slim barrel case, GP bezel, gilt markers and hands, faceted crystal, and a mosaic-like dial. What more can one ask?

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## quadophile (Mar 26, 2006)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


I like both, your beautiful watch and your shirt!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Suur Tõll (Nov 9, 2021)

Bought my trusty HMS001 some sporty new shoes.


----------



## @marruciic (Oct 20, 2021)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16260949


BEautiful dial texture! TY for sharing, m8!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

BuBBle


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

That time of day, Coffee Time!















o


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

For this Saturday, this superb Seiko samurai!









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Seiko Trilogy


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Panzera A45









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen for the day









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Afternoon change ! Vostok komanderskie.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## mjc1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Seiko









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Wearing this one again because I am happy about this mornings notification that my turquoise dial is being shipped


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Seastar.


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

New addition from microbrand Roue









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 16261298


Always enjoy seeing your yellow Invicta Grand Diver. It’s a great looking watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## It's Hedley (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

quadophile said:


> I like both, your beautiful watch and your shirt!


Thank you!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

sal4 said:


> Always enjoy seeing your yellow Invicta Grand Diver. It’s a great looking watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! So worth the $100 IMO.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## iwebb (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Will be wearing any one









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The turtle can't be far behind, can it? The anthracite turtle with a ghosted bezel mod for this Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Pmac (Jan 6, 2009)

Tandorio 62mas homage with blue dial. I really like this inexpensive watch.









Enviado do meu LM-V500N através do Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Keeping it simple on a chilled Sunday ..Sekonda Two Tone


----------



## Dcreed (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Sector Dive with a seafoam enamel dial


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 9094OB today. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Precisionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Borealis Adraga


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Enjoying a coffee during a break in the rain


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> Bulova Precisionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Man I love this watch, I own one as well! I just get mesmerized by that awesome blue dial with those simple indicies. I also really like the spiral crown, I think Bulova really knocked this one outta tha park!👌
Oh ya, I better not forget to mention the Precisionist movement, I mean +-10 seconds/year, come on, that's complete madness!!


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

glass_citymd02 said:


> View attachment 16265999


I want one! Santa can you hear me?🎅


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

SBDJ013 for a few more days. I have something MUCH nicer on the way...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful HMT Kohinoor in blue for warding off the stormy Monday blues. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tineen (Feb 15, 2014)

Ticino Diver


----------



## x_Red_Beard_x (Dec 3, 2020)

Sangin Atlas


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

New strap from tailormade_straps.Based in EU.Excellent quality and craftmanship









Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Oris DG


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker today


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## quadophile (Mar 26, 2006)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


You have great taste not only in watches but you know what! Yessss shirts to match the chronometer


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Guzmannosaurus said:


> Borealis Adraga


Looking forward to receiving this one with exact same hands


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Following yesterday's blue Kohinoor with this amazing yellow/golden Kohinoor today. Wearing it on a suede strap so the sheen and Sunray show up a little more! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

I'm feeling defensive...




















Take it easy.

K.


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My Heimdallr SKX with self painted dial. I call it _space opera 2_
☺✌☺✌

#custom
#painted


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

quadophile said:


> You have great taste not only in watches but you know what! Yessss shirts to match the chronometer


Lol thanks!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Cheers!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

tommy_boy said:


> View attachment 16266395
> 
> 
> View attachment 16266396


That back looks just as good as the front!!
What is it?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> That back looks just as good as the front!!
> What is it?


f71 Bundeswehr project watch by HKED. From a few years back. This is V2, if I remember correctly. A lot of watch for the money, IMO.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

The Other Moon Watch


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

A vintage Pierce watch with the (then) famous pi logo for hump day. 
A somewhat obscure watch, but with great history if you dig around! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Really enjoying this classic.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

wrong date ...


----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Wayfinder Sweeping Quartz on Richard E's wrist in South Africa.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Perpetual calendars are nice the day after a short month. Even accounts for leap years!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Pagani Design GMT*

*


  




*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Mako XL.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dcreed (Nov 8, 2021)

a bankaccount watch,visa


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

Mr. Jones Watches "The Promise of Happiness," an impulse buy during the Black Friday sale. Trying to figure out if I feel right with it.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Tressa Thursday, anyone, for Throwback Thursday?

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Deep snow in the mountains of New Hampshire. Time to wax the skis!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mikey517 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Kamasu today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving the seafoam dial of the new Nodus diver


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Fortis Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

My first mod / build. Finished last night and fresh for Friday.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr Obnxs (Jan 10, 2021)

Only toe rings!

It's late in California....


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Stargate


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)

Happy Friday all!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Flieger Friday with this homegrown 6497


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Got to love a Sunburst dial on a sunny day!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Just landed from Nereus I was able to get them to supply this bezel/dial combo. It's an impressive value, in my experience, having owned more than two dozen micros.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Amazon special…$23.00.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The HMT Trisul in black for this Saturday. 

Easily the best of HMT's handwinders, the design is classic and the fit and finish is exemplary. For a non-WIS, this watch will seem to be a contemporary/modern watch, with a close inspection leading to a bit of a vintage vibe from the case. 









December 4, 2021: #hmt #trisul #mechanicalwatch #vintage #hmtwatch #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts


The HMT Trisul in black for this Saturday. Easily the best of HMT's handwinders, the design is classic and the fit and finish is exemplary. For a non-WIS, th...




youtube.com













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Can’t get myself to take this lump of metal off, sow much in love with it. 


















Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

The morning run with a Garmin Fenix 3


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

The Black Knight


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Suur Tõll (Nov 9, 2021)

Truly a watch for all seasons.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*LOUVER DIAL !!























*


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Airfield on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

A bright day and in sunlight shot


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Glycine Incursore


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

HMT Amrut for a lazy sunny Sunday. Amrut means nectar or honey in Hindi and the inner meaning in Sanskrit is immortality. 

This watch, true to its name, has the colour of rich forest honey but in certain light can range from caramel to Burnt caramel. 

Wristroll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Afternoon fishing with the Knight


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

M Force Beast


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Sharkmaster 1000


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

switching to this


http://imgur.com/JwOmvT6




http://imgur.com/IY2IYKo


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

fish70 said:


> View attachment 16277508


Nice watch, who makes it?


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Bustov said:


> Nice watch, who makes it?


I bought if from West Coast Time at least 15 years ago. Home of WestCoasTime


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Warding off the blues this Monday with the Orient Bambino Generation 2 Version 3. 















Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

Cincinnati Watch Company Time Hill Guild









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## elizabeth567 (Dec 7, 2021)

Right now I'm wearing Rolex watch along with Zircon Bangle. Actually I love to wear bangles with my Rolex watch. Its looks like a cool.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Tank Tuesday! This large yet classically styled Titan tank automatic for today. 

Wrist roll: December 7, 2021: #titan #tank #wristwatch #automaticwatch #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

elizabeth567 said:


> View attachment 16282569
> 
> 
> Right now I'm wearing Rolex watch along with Zircon Bangle. Actually I love to wear bangles with my Rolex watch. Its looks like a cool.


That's a beautiful watch and you have done a great accessories combination!

Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Orient Bambino.


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

elizabeth567 said:


> View attachment 16282569
> 
> 
> Right now I'm wearing Rolex watch along with Zircon Bangle. Actually I love to wear bangles with my Rolex watch. Its looks like a cool.


welcome to the forum and you should be a wrist model!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Citizen BN0151-09L today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Keeping an eye on the time, waiting for my next flight.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Still rocking this Spinnaker Fleuss


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day HMT. This lovely Janata mod shows how a no-date HC might look, and I am loving it. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Emgamo (Feb 2, 2020)

I Wear Aviate Skeleton from Astronic Watches
This is a successful kickstarter company started by a pioneer with 20years of experience from watch industry.
What can i say? 100% Quality.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Homage


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seagull 1963 Panda


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HYL21 (Dec 3, 2021)

My Citizen "Blue Angels"


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Venturing to try the hottest Aliexpress watch today!


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery today 

That dial


----------



## akierstein (Feb 12, 2019)

[raises hand slowly] Yeah, I'm a serial swapper, too. We need a support group. Anyways, at the moment, I've got this Promaster C300 on a silicon strap and I can't seem to take it off today.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a marvelous Thursday, and stay safe and healthy, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant Titan Edge in tonneau case for this Thursday. 

Wrist roll: December 9, 2021: #titan #edge #titanwatch #wristwatch #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)

OCW-T4000


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My first dip in the mechanical chrono pool.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Magico Square


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CASIO GMW-B5000GD-4ER


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Ooh where is that nato from?


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Dark side of the Moon…


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Spinnaker Fleuss


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This fabulous Orient Bambino Small Seconds white dial cased in yellow gold plated case for Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

My other half is wearing this SNZ 535.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

sopapillas said:


> Ooh where is that nato from?


That one came from here: Single Pass Straps


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#farerfriday 
Farer Discovery on the wrist. TGIF


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Accutron Astronaut LE


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## KKFF (Aug 10, 2021)

Bad weather is brewing!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing this lovely Bauhaus mod of the HMT Janata this sunny Saturday. 

Paired with an orange/tan vintage style strap, this is the ideal weekend watch for an out and about day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Erm, hands up if you tried unscrewing the crown on this when you got it out of the safe. 💁‍♂️


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I have decided to let the STARKING think he has conquered my (7") puny wrist. it is 28 mm wide 40.5 mm long and 7mm thick. The bracelet is not integrated and is 22mm wide.







wr is 30 meters there is no lume and the crystal is sapphire .Not bad for 41.41 USD.It is all ss .Frankly it is Beyong classic! I really loved my Bell Saint watch but the movement died and 30 meters wr is okay since i won't be swimming in the reservoirs or lakes(Agricultural runoff) here in North Dakota. This really won't be used for dress much. Yep, this a replacement for my bell saint.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Orient Kamasu in red for this Sunday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

A rare same-day change of shoes for the Orient Kamasu red diver this evening. 

Paired with a red exotic leather strap to paint the town red.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Ultra-affordable timing my walk











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Seiko dark side of the moon…


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Citizen Promaster Nighthawk Blue Angels


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Oceanx here









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day three with the Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The HKED version of the Seagull 1963 Pilot's chronograph in blue for this Monday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Office mate.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The SUN may have got its hat on but this one could do with a wash.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Ocean Crawler Great Lakes Diver Whitefish Point


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Squaresville, baby.










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 16295717


Christmasy 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

heyBJK said:


>


Nice shot!

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been this one for the last 4 days but I've been too busy at work to post.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Swatch Irony quartz chronograph, ironically, for speedy Tuesday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

hollywoodphil said:


> Nice shot!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Took a break from mushing a mouse out of the house that the cat had brought home then lost last night to take delivery of this:


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Kugellager (Jun 11, 2021)

Fun one I just took.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Easily my favourite quartz chronograph, this Alliance Sport Chrono for Victorinox Wednesday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Dcreed (Nov 8, 2021)

MAYBE AN IDEA FOR SPINOFF WATCHES?


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Joe.aus (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

PRS516 3 hander


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Elliot Brown Holton


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko 5


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Titanium Proto dial

Paul nailed this dial, it’s just amazing how the blue changes and love the subtle vertical brushed texture at some angles. 

































Was inspired by this Rolex 5513 proto


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

My scratched Seiko field watch today...out in the field!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## iwebb (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I’m lucky to be able to check out the blue dial prototype of the upcoming Tool Watch Co Arctic field watch  and share my thoughts on it with the owner and fellow WIS. 
First impressions are good 

I am a fan of the watch aesthetically and it also has real nice specs . Titanium case. Natural meteorite dial. Cool dome sapphire and a clean overall design. 

Case is 38mm by 46.3mm long and 11.3 thick. 
20mm lugs 
Sellita SW200. 
Screwdown crown 
WR 200m


Some of the things I was less enthusiastic about are already on the list of changes for the production model(text, lume, Titanium “scratchability”. 
I would prefer it in 40-41mm but not a show stopper for me. I’ve started opening up my collection to smaller watches 
The meteorite dial is well done and not tacky like some I’ve seen before. 

 The production watch will also include the scratch-resistant titanium bracelet.
Refinements in production include:
Removal of SELLITA SW200 and EXPLORER from the dial and is replaced them with FIELD.
Upgrade of all lume to Grade A Swiss SuperLuminova BGW9
HV1200 scratch resistant coating to all titanium components .

Good deal on them right now at under 500$

Cheers. B


----------



## KKFF (Aug 10, 2021)

I’ve already removed my watch for the day. 

So, it’s a ridiculous tan line for me now.


----------



## EekTheCat (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Throwback Thursday with the Citizen Quartz Bullhead reissue!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This just arrived direct from Heimdallr.
Wrong version; V2 that I ordered has black outlined hands for better legibility, and wrong colorway; should have been ice blue. 
Done with Heimdallr.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Moscow Classic 3602


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice and relaxing evening, enjoy, be strong, patient and safe!





























NTH Swiftsure


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe.aus (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Tag Heuer Kirium today


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Santa came early!! 🎅


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Seiko field chronograph for field watch Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ido23131 (Sep 25, 2020)

Modded Loreo


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Dracula Monster


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery on a Syrah C&B chevron singlepass 

This watch makes me want to drink red wine


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Artego 300M


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Trying out a new strap, it's pretty comfy so far! 👍


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Seiko fifty seven fathoms for Seiko Saturday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Squale









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watchntime4ever (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16305537


Damn Clive!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Practical Orb said:


> Damn Clive!


Nice little thing ain’t it, hard to get but worth it 👍🏻


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Glycine Combat


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Tudor Prince Date 34mm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

…made by George Fox!

















Lol!


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Joe.aus (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Trying out a new strap. 👍


----------



## jinzhouy (May 6, 2012)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The skx for this sunny Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Miss Kitty stole the show  Have a calm and relaxing Sunday!
Citizen Promaster CC3060-10E F150 Eco-Drive GPS Satellite Wave


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Speedracer











Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Autozilla


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

sticky said:


> Autozilla
> 
> View attachment 16307547


Have you tried the lug adaptors on yours?

I hated mine on that extremely uncomfortable plastic monstrosity.

Money well spent IMO, then get a comfy strap on It 👍🏻


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Have you tried the lug adaptors on yours?
> 
> I hated mine on that extremely uncomfortable plastic monstrosity.
> 
> Money well spent IMO, then get a comfy strap on It 👍🏻


If I had a Pound for every time I’ve considered treating the big Zilla to some adaptors and a nice bracelet I’d be able to buy another GS.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Space rock.....



















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Bb58 by Pagani


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

LÜM-TEC 350M-4


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Ground control to Major Tom 👨‍🚀 

Trying a new grey strap for a slimmer fit...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne proto dial


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Seiko "ice" baby monster for this cold monday morning. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Suur Tõll (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Bullshark









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

New bling bling on the green Casio Planet Marlin…


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Finally found a watch that really suits my UAG nylon sport strap. I was a fit for my Galaxy smart watch, which I have since sold. It was kinda pricy and therefor I kept it. 
It's a shame that I wasn't using it, but now that will change.
I really like how it pairs with my Seiko Tuna!👌


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe.aus (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

*What are you wearing....right now!!*

Red polo, and khaki pants.

Regards,
Jake from State Farm


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)

Happy holidays!


----------



## akierstein (Feb 12, 2019)

Tomorrow's the darkest day of the year, so why not rock a solar-powered watch?


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Titan Edge Tank this Tuesday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Trying out a new strap on the Seastar 1000, Yarr!🏴‍☠️


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

[email protected],have a good day and be safe!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Commander


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

New strap on the Momentum Deep 6 Vision S Professional ("S" for Sapphire crystal)


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Following Monday's baby ice monster with the black monster. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Joe.aus (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-1990 (c. 1964)


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Was browsing the Longines website (as you do) and this little chap jumped off the screen at me. I knew right then & there that I’d met my next watch.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Seiko









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Manchester Watch Works 62 MAS


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This bronze diver today









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Oh that sweep!!!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Timex TW2R37300 Aluminum Mk1 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

Tonight









Sent from my moto e(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## iwebb (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Decided on my Enicar this morning.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Titan Edge Tank this Thursday. 

Following Tuesday's tank with somewhat baffling Roman 3 and 9 markers, a rather simple one today with numeral markers at 12 and 6. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Towr (Feb 16, 2016)

Seiko presage cocktail time on a strap code bracelet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the MWW 62 MAS for Festivus


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sunrise









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This butch yet beautiful Bulova for this Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 16318391


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## GConn (Oct 27, 2014)

Despite being the cheapest tin in the collection, this one gets a lot of compliments from non-watch enthusiasts 🤷‍♂️
The only thing I really despise is the loud ticking noise it makes. Always goes in a box & the box goes into a closet for the night. Drives me mad  Still love it though


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## GConn (Oct 27, 2014)

nachodaddy said:


> View attachment 16318672


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Putting the strap from my Bulova Lunar Pilot to good use.
I think it really looks great on my Sea Ghost, from the textured pattern on the over-stuffed stitched flanks. To the grey bead-blasted buckle that compliments the titanium case.
This strap has definitely found a new home.👍


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Enjoying this one










Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 15, 2019)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Elliot Brown Holton
> 
> View attachment 16299881


Nice, I'm about to order an aftermarket bronze screwed buckle for this strap which I acquired a bit randomly with another watch today.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful two-tone Longines Hydroconquest in black and rose gold for Christmas day!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

dec. 1969


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mühle Glashütte Panova
Merry Christmas!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PotatoSmashed (Dec 14, 2021)

This one today. Merry Christmas!

View attachment 16321017


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

jovani said:


> dec. 1969



One of my saved searches on the eBay. 
They're so cool .
Hard to find one that's not all chewed up.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Happy🎅😆👍🎄🕯🥁📯🧸🎮❄☃


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Pulling a Schwarzkopf today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

70° degree day for Christmas. Was hoping for 80°, so Santa almost got it right.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Jet Jetski said:


> Nice, I'm about to order an aftermarket bronze screwed buckle for this strap which I acquired a bit randomly with another watch today.
> 
> View attachment 16319327


I can relate with wanting matching hardware 
These are extremely well built!


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I hope you had a Merry Christmas, and I wish you a Happy New Year, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery 

Merry Christmas


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Jeep99dad Your signature comes out as a "blue blur" on the screen that is almost impossible to read. But when I highlighted it, then it came out crystal clear. Just thought I would tell you, in case that wasn't your intent. 
Your collection is awesome.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> @Jeep99dad Your signature comes out as a "blue blur" on the screen that is almost impossible to read. But when I highlighted it, then it came out crystal clear. Just thought I would tell you, in case that wasn't your intent.
> Your collection is awesome.


Oh wow. I even forgot I had a signature  can’t see it on Tapatalk. 
Must be old list of watches  
Are you using a browser?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oh wow. I even forgot I had a signature  can’t see it on Tapatalk.
> Must be old list of watches
> Are you using a browser?


That's funny! 
Laptop....and in that case, when you get a chance, please update it.
Also, I would love to know what's in your collection now.
You can message me here.


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Merry Christmas









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Merry Christmas me.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO Bullhead and Bonnat Chuao 75%


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tactical Frog


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Trying out a black nato strap


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

"coke"


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Oris BC3


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko PADI Turtle today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Switched out from my 7002 to the SRPC23J


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

I luv my Hammerhead 3!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Invicta Ocean Ghost II beater for a snowy battery replacement on my daughter’s car


----------



## maskmanship (Dec 27, 2021)

Tisell flieger type A


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Dreaming of tropical waters🏄‍♂️🧜‍♂️🐬🐳🦈🐋🐠🐡🐙🦀🦞🐚🦑🦐


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

NYSCOTTY said:


> View attachment 16305940


Model number bitte bitte!! Nice!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## aparajit10 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I figure I can still wear this for a few more days, until next year anyway.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## alaniho (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Broadarrow PRS-11


----------



## rrchmnn (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Up from the depths, the mighty Leviathan!🦑


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16326269


Damn Clive!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Practical Orb said:


> Damn Clive!
> 
> View attachment 16326991


Bloody copy cat 😉


----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> Bloody copy cat 😉


All I need now are some Pans.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Practical Orb said:


> All I need now are some Pans.


Now you are making sense 👏🏻


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

Quicksilver said:


> There is a popular thread in DWF so thought it might be worth starting one here. I know many don't post in the WRUW threads and/or change watches multiple times per day. Post what is on ur wrist right now....


*My new Seals Sea Storm just arrived.*


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Spinnaker Fleuss


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Seiko MM300


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Orient Marcus Gronholm Limited Edition


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Grandseik0 (Jun 30, 2021)

My limited edition of 1200 Naomi Uemura Seiko SLA049. Included a lume shot.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Casio AE1500











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been the Shogun for the last 4 days.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vero Ridge Trail on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Back home after a family event and put on the Borealis Estoril 300 DW project watch, a homage to the legendary Seamaster 300. 

Wearing it on the supplied "Bond" NATO, making the watch super comfortable on my small wrists.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Sector Diver Seafoam


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

d. freemont Boston Tea Party (BTP)


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Bit crisp out today up here at 9500'.


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

My home made tuna today !









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

a one button


http://imgur.com/ECwynI0


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## alaniho (May 28, 2015)

Enjoying the Cadisen 39mm 'Conquest'. (And snacks)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Devil Diver









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

DevilRay


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Bought this in my sleep a few nights ago.
I dig it!










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Mhutch said:


>


Nice!!!!!


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Heslon white Sharkmaster 300 (the last one in stock) arrived today:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Waldan and a Boulevardier


----------



## Slowbro (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

My favourite this year, worn most frequently, and a popular watch whenever I have worn it, this Longines Hydroconquest quartz in 39mm with blue dial is my ultimate GADA watch till now!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Practical Orb said:


> Model number bitte bitte!! Nice!


Here you go !


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Monster takes a lot of beating and the orange ones are some of the best.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## alaniho (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OrientSTAR #LosAngeles 















*


----------



## aparajit10 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

aparajit10 said:


> View attachment 16334051
> View attachment 16334051
> View attachment 16334051


Third time is a charm


----------



## aparajit10 (Jun 17, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Third time is a charm


Loll sorry didn’t realize uploaded the photo thrice.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This 2-tone Citizen automatic for the new year!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Start the year with a Samurai !









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy New Year!


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Lazy new years afternoon, time to wish a Happy New Year, Love, Health and Peace to everybody!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Happy New Year Watch People! Certina DS PH200M for a frigid walk with Maisie.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

My last purchase for 2021. I just hacked it and synched it to my computer clock. I am new to watch "collectiing" but I really dig this simple watch. 

Coleman 40-516


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

A Happy, Healthy and Safe New Year to all!🎆


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Happy New Year!









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Duplicate

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## alaniho (May 28, 2015)




----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver for the past several days. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

some RUSKY business 


http://imgur.com/vPZMoY1


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant and beautiful Orient Mechanical with power reserve indicator for a lazy Sunday, the last Sunday of this winter holidays. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Picked this for a 10 mile hike through the woods. Ignore the date as I couldn't be bothered to set it. Anyone with a vostok will understand this 
















Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Put my Vaer nylon strap on my Addiesdive Vintage Diver - nice pairing, better than the strap that came with it.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## ido23131 (Sep 25, 2020)

Working from home..
View attachment 16337487


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vulcain 50s Presidents’ Automatic


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis Pilot Classic 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPE99 PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Sharp Park, Pacifica, CA









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spending the evening with the Vero Ridge Trail on canvas and a Boulevardier


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Tomer I. (Nov 24, 2021)

Paxman said:


> Vulcain 50s Presidents’ Automatic
> View attachment 16337756


Stunning dial...


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely Oris Aquis Upcycle for the first working day in the new year!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Fortis Spacematic


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GIT Tundra by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Proxima mm300 on a spb willard strap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RZE Ti Endeavour on their tropic strap


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

*Citizen Promaster CC3060-10E F150 Eco-Drive GPS Satellite Wave








*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Sumo.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker on bracelet today


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Decompression Timer 1961


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Today, I am wearing my Zelos Skyraider


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Out snowshoeing at 10°









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

_My first Russian watch, Komandirskie 431941.















_


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Evening change to the Citizen AT0200-05E Chandler on a NATO strap. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Astron SSH101


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MAD777 said:


> Out snowshoeing at 10°
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me 2... what model is this... so busy.. yet it speaks loudly to me. 

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Me 2... what model is this... so busy.. yet it speaks loudly to me.
> 
> GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Citizen Altichron 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## foghorn66 (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Hamilton Khaki Automatic for Hump day!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Woodstove fired up!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Nite Alpha


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice evening and a good rest!
















#SARG009


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## mkt3000 (Jun 5, 2015)

Love it so much, I'm crossposting it here - breaking in my three king's day present a day early.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Sharkmaster 1000 and snow


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This sunburst gilt dial HMT Vijay (Vijay means Victory) with beautiful applied indices and broad markers at cardinal points for Throwback Thursday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

New pickup in a trade









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SARB035


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The black brother of the south;
Regards!














Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice evening








Seiko SARG009


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Air Race


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## gavindavie (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## ssegan (May 31, 2018)

Paxman said:


> Mido Ocean Star Decompression Timer 1961
> View attachment 16341938


 This is an awesome, fun dial. Never seen this before. I will look it up. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

ssegan said:


> This is an awesome, fun dial. Never seen this before. I will look it up. Thanks for posting.


Wait till you see the silver dial version! I almost want that version too.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Afternoon change up









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Citizen automatic for field watch Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## iwebb (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I’m wearing the Tool Watch Co Arctic proto


----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Wanted one of these for a while. Finally found one in good condition at a great price. Now to find the right straps/bracelets.









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Dewey1181 (Jan 7, 2022)

My current wear. I'm a respiratory therapist so we have to wear plain gray scrubs. The only things I can change to "stand out" are my watches and shoes!


----------



## Dewey1181 (Jan 7, 2022)

Ludi415 said:


> Wanted one of these for a while. Finally found one in good condition at a great price. Now to find the right straps/bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome looking watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Back on the wrist for Friday.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery on C&B Syrah Chevron


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Manchester Watch Works 62MAS


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## LongHollow (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)

Spuz Zard said:


> View attachment 16348997
> View attachment 16349000
> View attachment 16349001
> View attachment 16349003


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 solar dive chrono today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Discovery on C&B Syrah Chevron


looks like I need to order that same strap for mine too! Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Strap change.


----------



## eastsidecomix (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## alaniho (May 28, 2015)




----------



## rrchmnn (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Seiko Superior Land Monster automatic for Seiko Saturday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bit lacking on the yellow front. Here’s one of the ‘few’.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

1919 Burlington conversion by Vortic Watch co.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## maximethebasket (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

I.N.O.X. Professional Diver
* The only Swiss watch certified to withstand 130 extreme 
endurance homologation tests
* ISO 6425 certified diver watch with Swiss made quartz
movement, anti-magnetism, 200m water resistance 
* Scratch-resistant, triple-coated anti-reflective sapphire crystal


----------



## LongHollow (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

.


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Volk Racing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/Kmzjirn




http://imgur.com/TLfa1ol




http://imgur.com/MXtXkIV


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

heyBJK said:


>


I really want one! I am on the wait list, but unfortunately I am number 5106, I really can't see myself getting a new one on my wrist anytime soon.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This compact and elegant Allwyn automatic for a locked down Sunday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Spuz Zard said:


> I really want one! I am on the wait list, but unfortunately I am number 5106, I really can't see myself getting a new one on my wrist anytime soon.


There are over 5,000 people on the list for this? Wow!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## GConn (Oct 27, 2014)

^ Does this count as an affordable?










Took it off as I put a fresh scratch on it a few seconds ago.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPE99 PADI Turtle on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Maybe, one day, I'll get a shot that captures some of the glory of this one's emerald dial.










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

My stealth looking CW diver


----------



## thebigman (Jan 10, 2022)

Nothing currently trying to find a nice one to start out with, maybe a Seiko.


----------



## thebigman (Jan 10, 2022)

Axelrod said:


> View attachment 16354361


that looks sick


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Modded HMT in sunburst sky blue today to remind me of the coming bright spring days. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKE83j1.


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

[email protected]
Have a good day, a great week and be safe!


----------



## taoyanchilaxingren (Jan 10, 2022)

over PRXes


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 1970 Lim.Ed


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Seiko SUN017


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Bulova Lunar Pilot 96A225


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rado Captain Cook for Blue Monday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AnOrdain Model 1 Teal today 
My only 38mm watch, I usually don’t go that small but had to try one after being on the fence for so long. Have had it a while now and do enjoy it a lot. Even if I’d have preferred a 40mm case, I was surprised to see how well it wears for a 38 vs. other 38mm watches I’ve tried on. 
They are coming out with a larger model this year so I’ll likely sell this for it but I love it nonetheless. The dial is so awesome and my cell pics don’t do it justice. 

Have a great week


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Out skiing today 









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## thebigman (Jan 10, 2022)

Paxman said:


> Rado Captain Cook for Blue Monday
> View attachment 16355659


The band looks amazing, I adore that blue as well.


----------



## watchoveryouhq (Apr 27, 2021)

Today's watch is the totally underrated Laco Squad Himalaya.


----------



## thebigman (Jan 10, 2022)

watchoveryouhq said:


> Today's watch is the totally underrated Laco Squad Himalaya.
> 
> View attachment 16356136


I love the contrast of that yellow arrow


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## thebigman (Jan 10, 2022)

Watchout63 said:


> View attachment 16356154


Another watch where I've seen this, Is that the natural color or lume?


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

thebigman said:


> The band looks amazing, I adore that blue as well.


The bracelet is fantastic. A legitimate beads of rice bracelet rather than some stamped crap. Super comfy!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

thebigman said:


> Another watch where I've seen this, Is that the natural color or lume?


Pretty much natural, there's a bit of sunlight coming though my office window so it may be a slight lume.


----------



## watchoveryouhq (Apr 27, 2021)

watchoveryouhq said:


> Today's watch is the totally underrated Laco Squad Himalaya.
> 
> View attachment 16356136


The date and shirt are incorrect. This is a photo from last week, but I am wearing the watch today.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Getting out of Chicago to Istanbul with layover in Frankfurt.


----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Honeymoon









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Wayfinder Sweeping Quartz
Photo: @bitbythewatchbug on Instgram


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Apologies for the double post. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## iwebb (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Madcatblue39 said:


> View attachment 16355979


What's this beauty?


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tool Watch Co Arctic prototype


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This absolutely gorgeous vintage Revue automatic in rose gold for today. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mjc1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Nomos









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Chaika


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Negative 4°F this morning with wind shill at - 30°F in the New Hampshire mountains!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Went vintage today...


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Breitling Deus Ex homage...


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

A bit of Lorier action today.


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko Prospex Sumo Ice Diver SPB179


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Feeling a little Spacey today! 👨‍🚀


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpina










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Omega MK40









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vero Ridge Trail on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This butch Vostok Commander with the crown all wobbly for this Wednesday! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Zelos Fully Bronze Swordfish


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Today's essentials.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Halloween Monster


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Piloting with Eco-drive today...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

The oldie but goodie - 5513.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Certina DS Powermatic 80 C038.407.18.037.00


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster today. One of my favorite watches. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Just arrived $100 Ratio Free Diver (sapphire, Seiko quartz, 200m wr, screw down crown, amazing lume, thin at 10mm height). I’m happy.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Goin with a classic today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

Newly arrived Escapement Time. Not bad for £60!


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

I have to travel on public transit tonight night so I am going to wear this Accutime sports style digital watch. It has big numbers and an excellent bright and sharp backlight.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Still this


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Now here in the south of the planet, the "Royale"
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

KogKiller said:


> Just arrived $100 Ratio Free Diver (sapphire, Seiko quartz, 200m wr, screw down crown, amazing lume, thin at 10mm height). I’m happy.
> View attachment 16360527
> 
> View attachment 16360528


Very nice!!,the brazalet too?
Congratulations!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Sea Ghost 👻


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

rubendefelippe said:


> Very nice!!,the brazalet too?
> Congratulations!


Thanks! No, this is my own mesh bracelet, but I think it fits very good.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

This is what's telling time for me right now.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful HMT Kanchan premium for this Thursday. 

Kanchan means golden: One of the few HMT watches that I have left on the bracelet, this one loses its appeal without the bracelet. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Pajamas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Bulova Devil Diver today. Love the blue and yellow together.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Now,a military;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Laco Zürich 861806


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema Superman Heritage Bronze


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

New Pilot homage by Carnival.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

TH Kirium WL111D


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Zelos Hammerhead V3


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Flieger Friday


----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Zelos ZX-3


----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Trying on the new Balticus star dust meteorite that DHL dropped off today…..nice option when I don’t want to wear the ‘A collection’ watches










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This fantastic Alpina Startimer 40mm replaces the 44mm of the same line as this is obviously a much better presence on my small wrist. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My Addiesdive _pop art_ watch with self painted dial (by me)♥♥


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

☀ and 🌈


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

New strap day.


----------



## ido23131 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

OSD


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Legibility in spades.


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

On a custom strap by HDSTRAPS


----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Bring your favorite watch to work day…..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

after a little polishing


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa Sub 750T Pro GMT Caribbean


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

A vintage Seiko today, 6139-7070;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Glycine GL1001
I am amazed at how scratch resistant this watch is, even the normal scuffs and scrapes that one normally sees on the bracelet are non existant. 
Out of all my collection, this looks as good as the day I bought it!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This HMT mod built around a Heera dial in black and rose gold for this Saturday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Bought it for the world map, LOL









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

MAD777 said:


> Bought it for the world map, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excelent Casio Royale!!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Hot day with the turtle;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Self painted dial ☺🍓☺
44mm


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

The Seiko snk!
No hand wind automatic movement.
If I didn't wear it for a couple of hours each day...
But I am still loving it!


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Ottone said:


> View attachment 16366801
> 
> 
> Self painted dial ☺🍓☺
> 44mm


Whoa!
That is special!
Happy you!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

MrFoo said:


> Whoa!
> That is special!
> Happy you!


Thank u.😄


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

LUNAR PILOT IN ALL ITS BLINGY BLOATED 
GLORY


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Started out this morning with the SKX007, then switched to the SARB017. It’s a Seiko Saturday! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

The Certina DS Cascadeur


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Some Soviet nostalgia…..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wearing a Stauer Timemaster on a two tone folded ss bracelet. I think it cost 29 bucks.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Three new Zuludivers in just in time for my birthday today. I decided to go with green as it's my favorite color but I'm loving the admiral grey.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely all-black Tissot Seastar Powermatic 80 for an active Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#MakoUSA #LosAngeles







*


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

IMG_20220114_105527.jpg




__
Ottone


__
12 mo ago







My pop art watch _diskoteka
self painted dial (by me)_


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Panzera aquamarine 45 today.
Love this beast and very good quality for the price.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this Seiko mecaquartz;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

rubendefelippe said:


> Today this Seiko mecaquartz;
> Greetings!
> 
> 
> ...


Continuous movement of the second hand in the Seiko mecaquartz vs. Casio Edifice,Movement the jumps" of the second hand;






Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Black Ray.


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tissot PRS 516


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Expedition North on Mk1 Strap 
TX Expediton North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Getting ready for the full moon tomrw with the Ball Engineer Moonphase……











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Icky Thump (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Very pleased to have gotten a new battery into this guy. Back in rotation after a long rest.










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The fabulous Seiko PADI pepsi turtle for warding off the Monday Blues. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Cubeistan (May 13, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I've been wearing this Seiko shark turtle for about FOUR straight days!
Hard to capture this sunburst blue dial with etched-in waves, but I tried .
It is so perfect with this Strapcode bandoleer bracelet:
View attachment 16370970
View attachment 16370972
View attachment 16370973
View attachment 16370975
View attachment 16370976
View attachment 16370977
View attachment 16370978


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Sterile AF Snowflake Sub out for a walk with Maisie on MLK Day observed


----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Ball Master Diver Worldtimer……










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Timex


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful and elegant orient automatic with power reserve indicator for this cool Tuesday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## berryman (Mar 8, 2006)

Quicksilver said:


> There is a popular thread in DWF so thought it might be worth starting one here. I know many don't post in the WRUW threads and/or change watches multiple times per day. Post what is on ur wrist right now....


I’m wearing my special edition Casio G-Shock G-Lide Surfrider Foundation (yellow and green color combination).


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKM41.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Titanium day


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The Straton Tourer beautiful blue dial (and lots of lume everywhere at night).
The dial is excellent in the light (and in the dark).
And I love the fit of the engineer bracelet.
I asked my son and he really likes it....
so I might give it to him to wear in a few months or year.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I don’t need no AR coating.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good afternoon from Cyprus


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Bull Head today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vario Trench


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)

Fresh out of the mail, just arrived. I bought this sight unseen, got it for $25 so rolled the dice . I am pleasantly surprised but the heft of it, but the strap had to go and I put on a Barton QR for a short term solution, but I see a bracelet in it's very near future.

















Dang it, that 15 looked like a 16 to my eyes, just had to move it forward a day!


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Scuba dude time…..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely Tuxedo-style HMT Ajeet (Ajeet means invincible) for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16373591


Beautiful watch...and great color leather strap!
Some of the Seiko 5s are outstanding, and this is one of them.
(I have no idea what date it is by looking at it, though )
Which specific strap is it, please?
I'm looking into adding one or two to my collection. Thanks


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Beautiful watch...and great color leather strap!
> Some of the Seiko 5s are outstanding, and this is one of them.
> (I have no idea what date it is by looking at it, though )
> Which specific strap is it, please?
> I'm looking into adding one or two to my collection. Thanks


It's a dark vintage quick release from cheapest NATO straps.
However, one of these straps is starting to tear near the spring bar, so on ordering an Archer Horween.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today to fly with 007; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rrchmnn (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Corum Admiral Racer Series


----------



## aparajit10 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

A little color on a snowy day!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sypher704 (Mar 31, 2021)

The Seagull variant that scratched my chronograph itch!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Citizen Solar Titanium Quartz Chrono. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Sweeping time today!


----------



## rrchmnn (Feb 9, 2013)

jovani said:


>


I love these but never pulled the trigger since the dimensions are so large


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This magnificent Longines Conquest VHP with carbon fiber dial for this Thursday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Accoutrement




__
MaDTempo


__
Aug 5, 2016


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Helm Vanuatu with whiskey reddish/brown amazing leather strap
...with a little help from Bicks #4 leather conditioner.
(I recommend and like all *three* of these):


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SUN065P1


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Mako XL with full lume dial.


----------



## aparajit10 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bulova Oceanographer “Devil Diver”


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## scottf.photo (12 mo ago)

BB58 on an Uncle Seiko Jubilee


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Seaborne Sea Venture Sunrise Edition


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Wearing a bit of space rock…..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful HMT Kanchan for Flashy Friday / Flashback Friday. 

Sorry about the wrong date, noticed it only after shooting the watch this morning. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 23fengshui (Aug 21, 2007)

Orient King Diver


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## xinxin (Sep 28, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## mjc1 (Jun 21, 2014)

G-Shock









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

What's that coming over the hill ?









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I wore this new piece earlier...love it on the scurfa black rubber strap:


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

Tisell Deck watch, one of the great bargains









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery on a Syrah C&B chevron

TGIF


#FarerFriday


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko Prospex PADI Samurai SRPF09K1


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

New arrival...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Monster Mash 👹🧟‍♂️👺💀😱🧟‍♀️☠👻


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Still wearing mine from yesterday as well


----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Wayfinder Automatic on this beautiful Friday


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Khaki


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

This one just jumped to the top spot on my favorites list… so glad I ordered. Comfortable and just great


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> This one just jumped to the top spot on my favorites list… so glad I ordered. Comfortable and just great
> 
> View attachment 16381877


I like it, but do they have a website other than a facebook account?


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Watchout63 said:


> I like it, but do they have a website other than a facebook account?


Yes, link below 






official.pookwatches.com – Watches for the adventurers







official.pookwatches.com


----------



## xinxin (Sep 28, 2010)

Under different light conditions ..




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

mlstein said:


> Tisell Deck watch, one of the great bargains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dial design looks very classic. What's the case diameter?

Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Geequ (Oct 21, 2019)

This piece is just beautiful… simply beautiful. My favorite in my small collection.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This compact and fabulous Seiko Alpinist reinterpretation in green for Seiko Saturday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Joe.aus (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

naganaga said:


> Dial design looks very classic. What's the case diameter?
> 
> Instagram: Login • Instagram


44 mm

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Citizen 2300


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Smiths PRS-25 Everest, a fantastic watch.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

A true tool watch that I don't even count as part of my "collection." I've had this little $36, atomic-synced Casio for years, and it's been a faithful companion while swimming laps and working out.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Lawless Saturday Night Delight 
Have a nice evening and be safe!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day three with the Seiko SKX009. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Omega Seamaster Professional


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Evening switch to this since it was still running in my box


----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

100% original vintage Chistopol CHCHz Sputnik going for a few orbits today……











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Up from the Deep! 🐙🦑


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Squale tonight.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Orient Star for this super Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## putyourwatchon (Sep 24, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Discovery on a Syrah C&B chevron
> 
> TGIF
> 
> ...


I think I have to have one if these. It is beautiful!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

putyourwatchon said:


> I think I have to have one if these. It is beautiful!


Thank you  
Definitely recommend it


----------



## putyourwatchon (Sep 24, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you
> Definitely recommend it


Thanks for sharing the pic. I browse here all the time looking for stuff I wouldn't otherwise find in my own. I had seen Farer collections before, but somehow missed this one. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Kloc Uhrwerk Aero Speciale…. Received as gift from them for shooting their sponsored car at LeMans….











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis for Sunday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

This feels like the perfect weekend watch to me for no reason I can describe.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

LÜM-TEC C1


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, aftermarket handset, solid endlink/milled clasp bracelet (Barton canvas at the moment) for $175.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Too-good-to-pass-up bargain from Glycine AD Ashford:


----------



## JayV007 (May 7, 2019)

6139-6005 7/72


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Edox Delfin Original Water Champion open heart in blue to ward off the Monday Blues. A fitting choice for my 1000th post in Instagram  

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Recently got this Lobinni Micro Rotor. It’s quite stunning!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good morning, have a great week and be safe! 








Citizen BM8470-11EE aka The Chandler


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Lunar day...


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Just finished pilot watch, 44.5mm fits my 19mm wrist perfectly


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Farer Lander midnight today. 

Happy Monday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Heading to work.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Snowy Monday with my Omega SMP


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Dug up this Invicta Pro Diver Quartz out of the achieves last night. Love the dial and size on this piece. 43mm case.


----------



## mwags511 (12 mo ago)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

WFH with the Glycine Airman


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Atticus Icarus










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Snowshoeing in single digits today!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## eastsidecomix (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This just arrived...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Waterbury


----------



## Slowbro (Jul 22, 2021)

New arrival:


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Momentum Cobalt Lite


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing this elegant Tissot quartz watch for Tissot Tuesday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## JoeShmoe414 (Jan 11, 2022)

Zelos swordfish 40 Bronze with salmon!


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

San Martin, love this one!


----------



## eastsidecomix (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Axelrod said:


> View attachment 16391029


Excelent your "Royale "!;
Congratulations!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the turtle;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako I today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This deceptively simple Oris Big Crown Big Date Propilot automatic for ThOrisDay!











Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a good day and be safe!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

rubendefelippe said:


> Excelent your "Royale "!;
> Congratulations!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thank you friend


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Happy Thor's Day!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This just arrived...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This absolutely superb Rado D-Star automatic for fabulous Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My Addiesive, 39mm.
With hand painted dial, by me.😊


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Even went to the trouble of setting the Moon age to something near.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Laco Zürich 861806


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Raketa’s BIG Zero … from the CCCP days. Need to work on a strap solution. Hate narrow 18mm lugs! 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Casio GST-W300*


----------



## eastsidecomix (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

This Manchester Watch Works 62MAS is quickly becoming a favorite. Who needs the real deal?


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Doxa Sub 200 T.Graph


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Coffee Time! ☕


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Ive had this for a while..I would however use CAUTION dealing with BRATHWAIT. Read all their neg.feedbacks $125 all in..


http://imgur.com/oM4IYFr




http://imgur.com/GbIeqWy


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Momentum Square Two


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

SPB089


----------



## rlima (Dec 5, 2014)

guspech750 said:


>


What's this? I see the hands mod, I see the save the ocean dial but could not find the case. What's its size and model?


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Astronaut Mark II E


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant and beautiful Seiko Credor for Seiko Saturday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Discovery on a Syrah C&B chevron
> 
> TGIF
> 
> ...


This gorgeous photo made me purchase one right before they sold out 🙏


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchmenottv said:


> This gorgeous photo made me purchase one right before they sold out
> 
> View attachment 16398815


Congratulations  isn’t the color awesome🟣?


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congratulations  isn’t the color awesome🟣?


Unlike any other dial I've ever seen 👿


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Real Pro!


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Pulling double duty tonight, got the GG-B100 to keep track of my steps all day.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNZF59j1.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

H.Sandoz;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16398733


Man, that's the only diver you need right there!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Certina DS PH200M


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Weekend wear for this blizzard


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

rlima said:


> What's this? I see the hands mod, I see the save the ocean dial but could not find the case. What's its size and model?


This watch is a build I did a few months back. You’re correct about the dial. I bought a Seiko save the ocean dial and NH movement. I can’t recall where I bought the hands. I also installed a lumed chapter ring. The case I bought from Crystaltimes USA. I also changed out the white date wheel for a black lumed date wheel. 


It’s my favorite mod and build so far. It’s my favorite watch in my collection too. 













































































Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

*C003.417.17.051.00*
aka Certina DS Cascadeur


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

ZX-4


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful and bright "drunken" Kohinoor in gilt for this sunny Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My only Kinetic that is sure to behave itself.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> View attachment 16401693
> 
> View attachment 16401691


Beautiful photo of the sunrise with the sun matching the dial of your very nice watch!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Getting ready to board a flight, so I thought the Aviator 8 would be the right choice today.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker 
Such a great watch, beautiful dial and great case, well made and affordable.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Bulova marine start quartz from the late 90s. 
Was a retirement gift to my wife's grandfather from the State Journal. He recently passed away and I acquired his watch.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Cougar17 said:


> Getting ready to board a flight, so I thought the Aviator 8 would be the right choice today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch!,excellent choice! Good luck and greetings!


Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been this one for the last 5 days.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tutima DI 300 for some off leash action with my girl


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day two with the Raymond Weil Freelancer diver.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## eastsidecomix (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This gorgeous Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Frozen Margarita" to ward off the Monday blues. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Took it out for a winding …. Shark and stingray straps are on the way from combat straps.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

7A38-7080 year 1984


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vostok Europe Expedition Trophy


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Busy at work…..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Good reflected light today.










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## SOK40 (Aug 9, 2021)

Currently wearing my Boldr Venture, with cheapo elastic strap in grey/orange.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This gorgeous Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Old Fashioned" for this Tuesday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

OM


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tag Tuesday


----------



## District Time (Nov 2, 2020)

Vaer D5 Tropic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Starting the month with Seiko;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Putting the black textured strap from my Bulova Lunar Pilot to use pairing it with titanium Sea Ghost.

Does it work, does it look ok?


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

MDT IT said:


> 7A38-7080 year 1984


Looks like it's in fantastic condition! If you don't mind me asking, what size wrist do you have? Looks perfect size for your wrist. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Old Clock" for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Ball Fireman sorry forgot to change the date 🤬


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## eastsidecomix (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Showing one of my other titainium beauties some love! 😘


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This brilliant Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Golden Champagne" for this Thursday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Blue day .


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Orient SpeedTech.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bernhardt Binnacle LE. Sorry to hear about the passing of Fred Amos.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Strapcode Engineer bracelet today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

NY0040


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## gowyn (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Manhattan" for this fabulous Friday

Wristroll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Dial a real piece from nuclear submarine Los Angeles 688.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## twoflyingfox (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Wayfinder lume face.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bernhardt Binnacle


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Azores Blue Curaçao










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

RIP Fred and 🙏 to the family. First day on and I love it.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The "Stargate" today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday  wirh the purple Discovery


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This one for now ... cheers p


----------



## BrianS55 (11 mo ago)

my 1977 Seiko automatic


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switching to the Dievas Flieger Timer LE for Flieger Friday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Making an appearance up from the depths...
The Leviathan🐙


----------



## eastsidecomix (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## CandyHands (Aug 11, 2019)

Vintage Casio World Time.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

ZX-1


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Mockingbird" for this Seiko Saturday!









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

CW C60 GMT


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## eastsidecomix (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 Gen 1 STO Turtle. Stock Seiko silicone strap is super comfortable, but I prefer it on a Strapcode Super Jubilee bracelet. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Channeling my inner movie star.... 🤦🏻‍♂️😉


----------



## 23fengshui (Aug 21, 2007)

Hitori Ryukyu diver


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/fqn0VYJ


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Pilot


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Bern Milford today:










Lume, old pic:


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne today


----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra


----------



## eastsidecomix (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Coffee time!☕


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

TAG today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This fabulous HMT Kohinoor Blue for day 1 of my Kohinoor Week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKF49j1 from 2007.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Roman Bambino.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this 007;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Shanghai 8120


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## whiskeymuscles (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Made by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/Kmzjirn


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This HMT Kohinoor with brushed gilt dial with a black rail for day 2 of my Kohinoor Week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

C63 Sealander









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## LastActionJoe (Jul 19, 2017)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


 Shenanigans? That is fantastic, do you have to be a forum member to get one of these?


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

sal4 said:


> Seiko SRPC91 on Strapcode Jubilee today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I might need some alone time, I mean, that combination, dial, bracelet and case... and the two tone bezel, along with blackened crown. What a Winner!!!


----------



## mjc1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Longines









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Maratac big pilot today.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Nite Alpha.
Tritium T100 goodness.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

LastActionJoe said:


> Shenanigans? That is fantastic, do you have to be a forum member to get one of these?


Thank you sir. A Shenanigans sub cannot be bought or sold, and only are acquired by brothers in the bsh.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

This watch is too silly!









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Metropolis


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Steel Dive Tuna today


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day four with the Seiko SRPC91 on a Strapcode Super-J Louis bracelet. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This grey HMT Kohinoor for day 3 of my Kohinoor week. 

Wearing it on a lovely grey strap by khisatheminimalistcraft 

Wrist roll: February 9, 2022: #hmt #kohinoor #mechanicalwatch #handwinding #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Rainy day here in


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Trident.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

My just arrived from India HMT Pilot watch.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

Really want to like this Dan Henry but the chrome hands can be hard to see/read


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This grey linen dial HMT Kohinoor for day 4 of my Kohinoor week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Thursday is the day before Friday 
Have a good one and be safe!
#NTH #SWIFTSURE


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot - made much more affordable by purchasing it here from an awesome member!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Addies Willard on a long island nato


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#_BERNHARDT F71 WUS PROJECT WATCH 
#RIP Fred







_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## hiroryo (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

medic1 said:


> View attachment 16428869


I've never seen one with this colour combination before today............absolutely wonderful !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Raven Airfield on canvas earlier. Another pretty cool combo


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This (burnt) orange HMT Kohinoor for day 5 of my Kohinoor week. 

The dial changes from bright sunburst orange to flat marron with shades of vermillion and pink in between, depending on the light. Always interesting!









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Timex Q Reissue, arrived late yesterday. I really like the look and feel of this watch - much more than I thought I would. Unfortunately, the date function is broken. So it is going back today.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Luxury.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell GMT









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery on c&b Syrah chevron 
I LOVE this combo. 

TGIF 



























Lume isn’t bad just after literally 2 minutes outside.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPF13 Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee bracelet today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

This one always surprises me when I put it on and feel how well made it is. The “leather” dial pops more in real life than in the (not great light) snap below. Many have said the same thing, but this is arguably the best value to dollar piece I have in my collection.









The San Martin SN004G V3.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Hammy


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

AT LONG LAST!!

Finally got it a new bracelet, sized perfectly, and it's back on wrist for the first time in ages.
Victorinox Dive Master 500 in what they call Black Ice.
I love it.


















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vero Ridge Trail on canvas to close the work week


----------



## TimeWellSpent (Aug 26, 2021)

Yes. What are you wearing - Joe, from Statefarm?


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This bright and brilliant HMT Kohinoor Peacock for a Sunny Saturday, Day 6 of 6 of my Kohinoor Week.

Wrist roll: February 12, 2022: #hmt #kohinoor #watch #peacock #bluegreen #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vero Ridge Trail on canvas to close the work week


Magnus is getting a lot bigger 😁


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Russ1965 said:


> Magnus is getting a lot bigger


Yeah for sure. He’ll be 6 months in 10 days and weighs over 60lbs already


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPF13 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec M3 for Saturday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbwilson1970 (11 mo ago)

Here's my Seiko 5 SNZG13 from Japan on a Zulu strap from CheapestNatoStraps.
It keeps reasonably good time and sprung to life one day after being frozen after a particularly rough log-splitting session that must have moved something out of place. Anyway it's back in working order by some miracle. To get it serviced would have cost the price of the watch so I'm happy to have it running. If it ever stops again and I can't get it running, I believe it'll be time to become an amateur watch repairer. Youtube videos are a great thing to have in your back pocket!

One thing that I love about it is that it looks very close to a Marathon GSAR without the rotating bezel. Such a classic military design.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Back to wearing them for several days at a time. Heinrich Taucher


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

NYSCOTTY said:


> View attachment 16432803


Man, I dig that watch!
Please tell me how to search for one.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/bnJFBt8


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Orient Ray of the warty variety.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Old School Invicta Grand Diver 3048 with Miyota 8215


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Donuts n coffee


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

With new shoes on...










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mwags511 (12 mo ago)

Longines Master Chrono Moonphase


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Going with the Bengals today.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

mwags511 said:


> Longines Master Chrono Moonphase


A photo posting tip:

After you've uploaded the picture you want to post, click on the tab on the right (bottom of the pic uploaded) and voila, big picture just like everyone else's.

Hope this assists with future posts.

Regards

Russ.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mwags511 (12 mo ago)

Yeah that was a mistake, I fixed it thanks.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Wearing this old man today. I should write the longest term review on the internet (I bought it new in early 2011). See that light glint off the nicks in the bezel


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient Mako USA II with a slight mod.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This ice blue Seiko Save The Ocean "Antarctic" Penguin footprint Monster for Monday!









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Oris BC3 Advanced


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Smiths PRS-47 Commando with tropical dial and plexi crystal. When sunlight hits this dial, it looks spectacular.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Traska









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## HAP Construction (12 mo ago)

Sweatpants and a hoodie


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

This is the watch that started my collection back in 2007. Its the Invicta 4469 with MOP dial. I don't even want to think about how much money that I might have saved if Triton Treasures hadn't gotten me hooked.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Blast from the past............


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This cold blue Seiko Save The Ocean "Antarctic" Swimming Penguin for Tuna Tuesday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Orange and snow


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My very first G Shock.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

This same Amaryllis, now in bud, has been backdropping my wruw February pictures for the last seven years.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Pelion no-date











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

You've got mail


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## sypher704 (Mar 31, 2021)

I don’t think I’ll ever get tired of this display case back  Sugess / seagull chrono today on my rally strap.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Seiko SRPD21 on CNS Paratrooper


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Seiko Save the Ocean "Dark Manta" samurai for hump day.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)

Vintage Marlin


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

catsteeth said:


> This same Amaryllis, now in bud, has been backstopping my wruw February pictures for the last seven years.
> View attachment 16439164


What time is it there? Confused about reading it...
Although once you get used to it, I'm sure it works at a glance 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

alex79 said:


> What time is it there? Confused about reading it...
> Although once you get used to it, I'm sure it works at a glance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


If I tell you it's 3:19 and 13 seconds will that help!? You'd have thought it'd get quicker to read at a glance, but no, not really. That's more probably due to the tiny size of everything though.
The wandering hour has always been somewhat talismanic for me. It was the first serious horological complication that really blew my mind when I started being interested in watches.

The hand is the seconds hand. The hour discs rotate clockwise, where the adjacent minute is read off the track between 1 and 5.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Casio g-Shock G-Steel*

*


  




*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Wearing them for days at a time. Oris BC3 Advanced.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Ahora éste;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Steinhart Traveller GMT


















Cuz I’m Traveling:
“Like Caine in Kung Fu”


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

This again.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Oh man, I think I am a bit smitten with the SanMartin SN00079G🥰


----------



## sujahat (11 mo ago)

Both are my daily, sometimes I wear both. Use the apple watch mostly for notifications.


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Traska









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## GuyCinnamon (11 mo ago)

Seiko 773!


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Seiko Save the Ocean "Manta Ray" for turtle Thursday! Day 4 of my Save the Ocean week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

catsteeth said:


> If I tell you it's 3:19 and 13 seconds will that help!? You'd have thought it'd get quicker to read at a glance, but no, not really. That's more probably due to the tiny size of everything though.
> The wandering hour has always been somewhat talismanic for me. It was the first serious horological complication that really blew my mind when I started being interested in watches.
> 
> The hand is the seconds hand. The hour discs rotate clockwise, where the adjacent minute is read off the track between 1 and 5.


Haha not really, even after reading this explanation... The second hand is obvious, however the rest remains mysterious in a nice way 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cheap and cheerful Vostok on the wrist.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## inray (May 8, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

A bit of blue !









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Longines Hydroconquest 39mm









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

The last couple of days has been crazy, first with the arrival of my new SanMartin SN079-G.
And that one is really better than expected.
But yesterday I finally found my first Helm, I picked up a Vanuatu. I absolutely love it, and it has just amped up my desire for the Komodo.


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

I’m alternating between this blue Glycine and a black vintage Glycine combat sub


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Fresh out of the Mail box..super affordable, light weight, and absolutely fun so far.


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Just chillin', have a nice evening everybody


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

again with the Traveller..


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This magnificent Seiko Save The Ocean Blue Whale turtle for fabulous Friday!

If i should choose only one STO series watch from all the releases till now, this would be it. Day 5 of my Save the Ocean week. 









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tactical Frog for a frigid walk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## graham.ramsay (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell GMT









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Coffee time!!!☕👍


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)




----------



## flareslove (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## pbwilson1970 (11 mo ago)

Just arrived from Russia after a little over a month in transit.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

I made a strap change on my Oris Chronoris to this racing strap from Watch Gecko. Super cool vintage racing style now!


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

Glycine black vintage bronzie day


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful but butch Seiko Save The Ocean great white for samurai Saturday. 

Day 6 of 6 of my Save the Ocean week. 









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## x_Red_Beard_x (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A watch so pretty that the Americans named a city after it.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Aventurine


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Wearing my Momentum M50 MarkII. Looking out my window at the winter conditions makes me wish that I was back snorkeling with the Rays!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

I’m wearing my Seestern 300 Shark Hunter.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Monta Triumph on Everest Band.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu again today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

Can't really beat this Invicta for $100. Sapphire crystals, NH35. On Phenomenato strap. Sweet.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Wristie




__
MaDTempo


__
Nov 4, 2020


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Momentum Deep 6 Vision S


----------



## Joe.aus (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wrapping up the week of save the ocean blue dial divers with a Seiko Shippo enamel Presage for a sunny Sunday!









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Expedition Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Reginald 36mm Vintage Datejust homage. Not bad for $15.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Tissot Visodate for my Sunday watch.


----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Balticus Meteoryt










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

I’m wearing my Yema Superman Armee de L’Air.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Still with the Tactical Frog


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

On a long drive heading out of state for the week. The Mrs is driving so I'm taking wrist shots. I'm sure she's rolling her eyes. Haha









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Found this one at the back of the sofa









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Birthday selection










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

I think the Vanuatu might just be a StrapMonster! 😱🦑💀🐙🧟‍♀️👹☠🐡👻🧜‍♂️


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely warm brown dial and gilt accents 62mas reissue from Seiko for day 1 of my strap monster week. Today it's on its stock silicon strap.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Tissot Visodate.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vulcain Presidents for President’s Day US


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Classic;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

This’n. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 16452955


Very cool, haven't seen this model before. Upon a cursory search, all I get is a German Blog and Spanish language.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Have a great day, all.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

I’m wearing my San Martin B-type flieger.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Switch to the Black Orient Ray I. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Love this color combo with gray.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

rubendefelippe said:


> Classic;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

For the past 3 days.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This warm brown dial with gilt accents 62mas reissue from Seiko for day 2 of my strap monster week. Today it's on a colour matched seatbelt NATO.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## mrbradley (Jun 5, 2019)

Right now.


----------



## mrbradley (Jun 5, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


>


sharp!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with my Vulcain Presidents


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*CITIZEN NY0040/NY0045







*


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Breaking in new stingray strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

Hello from Australia.
First time poster, long time reader.
The watch I am wearing right now is my old UFO or 6138 0017 from 1976


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

Sorry guys, first time post, don’t know how the two images got there


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Patrick_R said:


> Hello from Australia.
> First time poster, long time reader.
> The watch I am wearing right now is my old UFO or 6138 0017 from 1976
> View attachment 16456870


Welcome to the forum. You have a great looking Seiko! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

sal4 said:


> Welcome to the forum. You have a great looking Seiko!
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> ...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

I'm really liking some of the different straps & bracelets you guys are showing.

Would they work just looking at them on line, or in a showcase, probably not.
But you guys are proving what probably shouldn't work with a watch, really does when seen on the wrist.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Samurai for today.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Seiko chronograph.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa Sub 750T Professional COSC for a morning walk with my Maisie


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Jappaner (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Perfectpaint (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay today.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This spb147 62mas reissue from Seiko for day 4 of my strap monster week. Today it's on a chocolate/dark brown suede strap. 









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Curious to see how the value of these may change in the near term……I suspect supply will be diminished for a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a good day!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Seiko samurai PADI









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)

Alpina - Apliner 4


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown today.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Horoscope says my lucky color for today is yellow, so...









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## bvd&sons (Jan 7, 2021)

It's an ARNIE kind of day


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

All new parts, but a great time keeper. 
Date wheel has been off slightly for years now.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Too much effort needed to get the date caught up….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)

Zorka said:


> Too much effort needed to get the date caught up….


That is why I like quartz


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This spb147 62mas reissue from Seiko for day 5 of my strap monster week. Today it's on an olive/khaki croc print leather strap by @corocustoms

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery on C&B Syrah Chevron singlepass. Such a nice and comfortable combo, I’ve not even tried another strap since I put this strap on it.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Last day of a trip to SoCal. Wearing my one non-affordable.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Doxa running +3 over 72 hours


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

This thing rocks


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Switched it up for the PM


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

All my watches are tucked in already. 🤫


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This spb147 62mas reissue from Seiko for day 6 of my strap monster week. Today it's on a khaki/beige canvas strap.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GW6900


----------



## Mankantoo (Dec 13, 2021)

New strap to give it a bit more colour.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 16461195


Mod on the minute hand or did they do that for you on request?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

ryan850 said:


> This thing rocks


where can one get one of these beauties?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

The Watch Ho said:


> where can one get one of these beauties?


I got this one from a member on Reddit. 

Interestingly, I haven't seen this configuration come up at all and then I saw two for sale at the same time. One on Reddit and one on wus.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

The type-A today. Picture taken today too


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## the.minimalist (Aug 18, 2020)

Phoibos Wave Master [PY010B]


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle today.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

sal4 said:


> Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAH
(looks awesome!)
strapcode jubilee?


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> OH YEAH
> (looks awesome!)
> strapcode jubilee?


Thanks! Yes, it is on a Strapcode Super Jubilee bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Is it blue? Is it green? Who cares when it's the perfect choice for a grab and go watch. Today's watch.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

🌻🌻🌻🌻🌻🌻🌻


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This is what a Monster in a tux looks like.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

My first Sunday with the Citizen.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Master 1000 gen 2 platinum mother of pearl dial
Definitely a watch you don't forget you're wearing.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vostok Amphibian Classic 170962 Pamphibian


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Téleios prototype











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the.minimalist (Aug 18, 2020)

San Martin Bronze Diving [SN047-Q]


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

The Enticer on a sunny Sunday

Anybody else flying their Casio flag today?









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16466997


I love your dogs.

Please post pictures of them (and your watches) in the Public Forum's daily WRUW threads.

Thank you

Russ.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Coffee time!☕👍


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Devil Diver













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


>


Love the fitted strap


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 1 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata "Propilot" mod. Paired with an orange/tan handmade leather strap.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


>


Paul

What a fabulous strap !!!

Love it.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Samurai srpe37k1 today









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

Spinnaker Cahill Onyx


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

It's a Casio Royale kind of morning...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Lunes de carnaval con este veterano;


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

soboy said:


> It's a Casio Royale kind of morning...
> 
> View attachment 16468159


Gran Reloj!!;Te Felicito!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Axelrod said:


> View attachment 16468113


Excelente!!Te Felicito!(tengo uno desde hace 10 años, mi reloj "de batalla", y ni le cambié su batería y funciona perfectamente;
Saludos!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

An old favorite today, the NTH Scorpène.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

I've had this in a box for about 100 years, waiting for me to get around to erasing some text with Goo Gone like I've seen JOMW Jody and some others do.
Today my desire to actually wear it won out.
I'll still do the mod - and get me one of those bespoke leather straps - but, y'know...later.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

With Honour We Serve..........


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Late post continuing with my Pamphibian


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Certina DS-1 Powermatic COSC.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

When you’re shopping for a green C60 in the CW sale and want a bracelet but pause to draw breath you have to “settle” for one of these.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 2 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata "Marine Klassik" mod. Paired with a vintage brown handmade leather strap.


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Candino Sportive Deep Reef 300


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Stand (R.E.M.)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This beauty today. The NTH Scorpène blue.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sypher704 (Mar 31, 2021)

A new addition to the collection, and the first Tissot to join the box!


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Omega









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 3 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Kohinoor "Pioneer Pilot" mod. Paired with a beige nylon NATO today. 

I usually mod based on Janata but went for a Kohinoor case to get the somewhat barrel shape this time. The hands are pilot hands.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry late post. SeikoSARY57.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

The devil Diver.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

OEM strap changed to a WatchGecko.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Candino continuation


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This one was deserving of some attention, as it has been a while since I last wore it:


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

D'oh! I just noticed that I will have some work to do when I get home... Looks like I have to adjust a few date wheels.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 4 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata "NotDivers65" mod. Paired with a brown exotic print leather strap.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Tudor 58









Sent from my SM-A125F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

DD SS


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rado Captain Cook MKII


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchoveryouhq (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

I’m wearing my Seestern Orange Monster today, on a Hirsch Robby strap


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Foolish hope that things will go back to how they were 31 years ago?


----------



## KL69 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Came home from work this afternoon and switched out to the Hydroconquest 39mm.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

LP on mesh...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

My 1981 Casio Marlin.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 5 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata/pilot "Type 20 extra small" mod.

Paired today with a deep claret handmade leather strap from Khisa.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## neatokino (Aug 1, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

One of my new favorite brands, they are out of Norway


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

garydusa said:


>


What's the case measurements on this beauty ??


----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Captain


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery on c&b Syrah Chevron singlepass 
I freaking love this watch and the dial color that takes so many different shades of purple depending the lighting and angle. 
I cannot wait to see their new purple Chrono


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Loving the 39mm Steinhart Kermit









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

RED Friday










-Rusty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Oops leap year date change fail.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

☕ - O-clock! 👍


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 6 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata "Flieger Classic 36" mod. 

Paired today with a lovely black handmade strap.


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

Have been wearing what's become my beater (Citizen Drive) on most days so it's been awhile since this got any wrist time.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Modded seestern.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Finally got sick of the strip of rock that Seiko passed off as a leather strap on the SARB065.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice weekend and be safe!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko..









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Disc brake conversion day.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

More pics of the car please! Nice watch too!


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

View attachment 16479087

forgot the watch pic


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Jamespreillyii said:


> More pics of the car please! Nice watch too!


She’s a project car - a 1965 Ranchero that my 17-yr-old bought as his first car with cash he’s saved up. Check out his Instagram @ranchero_reed1965 for a few more pics and a couple videos. The PO had it stolen from him for a while and the dolt thief sprayed it black. The plan is to strip it down and repaint it the original Wimbledon white. We’ve installed a new master cylinder and are converting the front drums to discs this weekend. We’re hoping to take her for her first drive tomorrow afternoon. Wish us luck!

-Rusty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean147 (Mar 14, 2012)

,









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

rpm1974 said:


> She’s a project car - a 1965 Ranchero that my 17-yr-old bought as his first car with cash he’s saved up. Check out his Instagram @ranchero_reed1965 for a few more pics and a couple videos. The PO had it stolen from him for a while and the dolt thief sprayed it black. The plan is to strip it down and repaint it the original Wimbledon white. We’ve installed a new master cylinder and are converting the front drums to discs this weekend. We’re hoping to take her for her first drive tomorrow afternoon. Wish us luck!
> 
> -Rusty
> 
> ...


Good to see young kids interested in cars and just working with there hands! I own a auto repair shop and it shocks me how many young kids don’t understand the basics of how things work!! Anyways to get the thread back on track… rocking a Zelos Swordfish today.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne proto dial


I love this dial, the sunburst finish, the different shades of blue it takes at different angles and the darker blue ring at the edge.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I’ve set my GMT watch’s 24 hour hand to Kyiv time. Kyiv is GMT +2, or Eastern US +7.


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice and relaxing evening!









#NTH #Swiftsure #LocalTime


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Came out of the Walmart restroom this afternoon and heard this guy calling my name.
Solid CuSn8 Resin case!










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 1 of my 'Colourful' week with this ice blue (aka fish blue) HMT Kohinoor export trial version.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Seiko SRP639


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker today. Lots to like on this one, the very well finished bumper case, honeycomb dial and applied markers, the bracelet… all feel solid and it’s an excellent value IMO. 


















I


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT0200-05E Chandler today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Certina DS Chronograph


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Blue Dial Wayfinder

📷@thewatchbravata on IG


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

GV2 Gevril Potente - Nautilus homage


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Traska.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa Treasure Seeker today. Lots to like on this one, the very well finished bumper case, honeycomb dial and applied markers, the bracelet… all feel solid and it’s an excellent value IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT ONE! 👍🥰👍


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spuz Zard said:


> I WANT ONE!


Highly recommend it, all colors rock


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This red Orient Kamasu for day 2 of my colourful week.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## aparajit10 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Seiko time.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Fun wanna be


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new Squale Sub-39 of course. Very glad I went for it after a few weeks of hesitation. It’s a great case and Donne combo. The size is great. Wears better than I expected.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

naganaga said:


> This red Orient Kamasu for day 2 of my colourful week.
> View attachment 16484160


 I love it


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Kohill said:


> Seiko time.
> View attachment 16485135


This is one of my favorites...and snugly fits into the "affordable" category.
I have mine on a UTE blue vulcanized rubber strap
that matches the blue very well.
Such a GREAT sunburst dial...
and I LOVE the touch of the red minute markers every 5 minutes,
and red outlined minute hand.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

Zorka said:


> Balticus Meteoryt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just discovered this brand from browsing chrono24. I love this one with the blue meteorite dial. I just inquired about purchasing it moments ago.


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

😃


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Tudor (Homage) Tuesday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing one of my favourite "large" watches, the Seiko Prospex Sumo Hulk, for day 3 of my colourful week.


Worn on a bespoke strap from Corocustoms


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Seiko SSC264


----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

Islander "Monster"


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

009 today.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Flecto shot for HalfWatchWednesday


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Certina DS Chronograph

Looks so much more high end than the actual price.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

View attachment 16487167


----------



## LastActionJoe (Jul 19, 2017)

Benrus Mil-w-46374 90s reissue


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Pook RYMY


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuation


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Certina DS Chronograph
> 
> Looks so much more high end than the actual price.


Liking that shade of blue!


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

hump day


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

Mototime said:


> View attachment 16487064


The dial is copper?


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new Squale Sub-39 of course. Very glad I went for it after a few weeks of hesitation. It’s a great case and Donne combo. The size is great. Wears better than I expected.


I've ha a bunch of different modern Squales and while I enjoyed them all, the Sub-39 is by far the most comfortable (and best looking) of their current offerings!


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Smiths Everest today:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

drw50 said:


> The dial is copper?


Zelos calls it a, “3D 'Sunburst' guilloche texture”, and the color is called Burnt Orange. When the light hits the dial just right, it’s like it’s on fire.


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16486442


Man, that strap goes with that dial so good!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## vhl71 (Aug 1, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


>


Nice one. What's the model number?

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Coffee time! ☕


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

vhl71 said:


> Nice one. What's the model number?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk



Thank you.

It is the SRPG17 also referred to as the Tortoise range.


----------



## I Zero I (May 29, 2020)

Just came in today.

Was wearing this.


http://imgur.com/S0sEtUo


Now the new watch.


http://imgur.com/V1TjAks


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing one of my favourite watches and definitely my favourite GADA/EDC for day 4 of my colourful watches week.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Brisco1983 (Nov 21, 2021)

1981 Hamilton


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

San Martin SN008









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Modded SKX today.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Second time around with this one...


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Hammy


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

analog and mechanical Thurs


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

Axelrod said:


> View attachment 16488724


Elegant minimalism there, never gets old


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

catsteeth said:


> Second time around with this one...
> View attachment 16489095


Love the textured dial!


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

Mhutch said:


>


Really great and warm color combo there


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

drdas007 said:


> Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m
> 
> View attachment 16489176


Cool, reminds me of 1960s scifi ships


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

drw50 said:


> Love the textured dial!


Thanks 👍

I'm not really a fan of textured dials, but I like this one. I always thought it was meant to represent the surface of the moon with those round crater type things. But I recently found out it's meant to be granite, or coal... One of those...
apparently..


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

catsteeth said:


> Thanks 👍
> 
> I'm not really a fan of textured dials, but I like this one. I always thought it was meant to represent the surface of the moon with those round crater type things. But I recently found out it's meant to be granite, or coal... One of those...
> apparently..


I see, I was thinking granite or textured slate from the good earth


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Vaer D4 Solar









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Here's Mallard #6: 
NOS from 1980-something; 34mm; aggressively yellow gold-tone; MOP dial; Swiss quartz movement; ultra cheap bracelet.
Unboxed and sized yesterday. 
Happy to have it in the collection, but...boy! is it girly.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)

Like this a lot more than I thought I would. I just love a domed acrylic crystal, and I find the slower beat rate ticking soothing (reminds me more of 60 minutes?).


----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Zelos Swordfish Meteorite on Brass. Es Nice.









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

Lum Tec night


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

Spuz Zard said:


> View attachment 16490297


That's the newer Nighthawk, right? Nice one


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing the beautiful mechanical racing chronograph "Sholavaram 2" from Ajwain watches for day 5 of my colourful watches week. 
I am wearing it on a custom tan leather strap from Corocustoms


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing the beautiful mechanical racing chronograph "Sholavaram 2" from Ajwain watches for day 5 of my colourful watches week. 
I am wearing it on a custom tan leather strap from Corocustoms 
View attachment 16490524


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Little Seiko


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell GMT









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

G Gerlach Sokol 1000 bullhead


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16490798


That dial is addictive


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

Guzmannosaurus said:


> G Gerlach Sokol 1000 bullhead


That watch face is amazing


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

The sea wolf and his diver


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

spireitman said:


> Modded SKX today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice understated mod!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the purple Discovery all day… it so cool ,


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)

drw50 said:


> The sea wolf and his diver
> View attachment 16491452


Nice! I love Sinn!


----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore the purple Discovery all day… it so cool ,


😍


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TR007 said:


>


Thank you


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Already Saturday here, this will be on my wrist:








Have a relaxing weekend folks!


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16489701


Very clean look


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

JellyForSale said:


> View attachment 3084346
> Tag Heuer Formula 1 41mm here!


My favorite of their F1 series


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

ARAMP1 said:


> I just picked up this NOS 1983 Casio CFX-200 scientific calculator watch so cheap, I can't believe it even runs. Decided to put it on a spare NATO that I had laying around. Now, to play around with it and figure out how it works.


Wow an oldie but goldie


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

Twotone60 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great looking Expedition, never seen that version before


----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)

drw50 said:


> That's a great looking Expedition, never seen that version before


Thanks now I’m looking / wanting the same Timex 🙌


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

DMCBanshee said:


>


That's stunning orange, great photo shot


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

jonathanp77 said:


> Zelos Helmsman


Great scott that's beautiful, has a steam punk vibe to it, the strap is perfect


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

drw50 said:


> That's stunning orange, great photo shot


Thanks man, I appreciate 

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

tunasnacks said:


>


Wow, just wow, that green really blasts off


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4600882


Baby blue on baby powder


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4717866


Beautiful Tudor chrono there, always wanted one!


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

rockmastermike said:


> A few meetings today


Hope the meeting went well and they were in awe of the watch


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

59yukon01 said:


> The one that started this madness.


Love it, green rules


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4832561


Always regretted not buying one of these from a high end home goods store space under the Manhattan Bridge years ago


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

romseyman said:


>


Sweet chrono, go team green!


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

59yukon01 said:


>


Nice now go pick up some beach bunnies with that watch you stud


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

DMCBanshee said:


> *For this evening Yellow Deep Blue Juggernaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the wave patterns on the dial!


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 4956073


Nice shot!


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

59yukon01 said:


>


I'm starting to like the Scurfas more and more


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

kpjimmy said:


> View attachment 5238978
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Sweet, it doesn't over power the wrist like some square watches


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

kefirchick said:


> My rainy day no name watch....picked out for me for my birthday by my 3 year old Granddaughter. Thank goodness Grandpa talked her out of getting me a pink Hello Kitty watch. Keeps great time, hacks, and I don't care if it gets wet. I told her she could "borrow" it when she learns how to tell time. ;-)
> View attachment 3978762
> 
> 
> And yes, it has been raining all day.


Sweet man, you'll never ever get rid of or sell that one


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

20100 said:


> http://imgur.com/6LSsV
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996906
> ...


I want a 556 so bad!


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

redtissot said:


> View attachment 4215802


Sporty bumble bee madness, i like it!


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> Seiko SSA hybrid on a new Perlon strap.
> 
> View attachment 5363202


The green and black combo works very well


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

dimkasta said:


>


Looking fantastic with that leather strap!


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

ReasonDrab said:


> Has this on a faux croc strap for a few weeks, and it looked okay, but this really belongs on a rugged leather NATO. Seiko SSA001K1.


Very cool Syd Mead futuristic


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

TradeKraft said:


>


Those vertical and radial lines really make it pop


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

skriefal said:


> Zelos Helmsman. Bronze with DLC bezel, brown dial. (Bad lighting at the moment.)
> 
> View attachment 5486265


Had to google, this, really love the earthy black and bronze color


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

drw50 said:


> Nice now go pick up some beach bunnies with that watch you stud


Appreciate the compliment, but that watch was sold a few months after that picture was taken 7 years ago.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Maurice Lacroix Aikon automatic 42mm for Day 6 of my colourful watches week.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SPB207.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

Fresh release from McDowell, posting it around today. I think these came out really well! Definitely a cozy Saturday type watch. Where'd I leave my coffee?


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

MrPearly said:


> Fresh release from McDowell, posting it around today. I think these came out really well! Definitely a cozy Saturday type watch. Where'd I leave my coffee?
> View attachment 16493549


Very neat, makes me want to french press some more coffee now


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day two with the Seiko PADI Turtle. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Téleios prototype 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## pnojazz (12 mo ago)

Prometheus Zenobia Meteorite


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New to my watchbox, Damasko DS30 WindUp edition. Wow. Love this watch, can’t believe it took me so long to finally get one


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely Oris regulateur for this Sunday.

The watch is on an Ajwain brown ostrich leather strap. This is an elegant and compact watch that suits small wrists. 

A big thanks to friend and fellow enthusiast Harish for sending it to me knowing my penchant for smaller watches.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SKX009 on a Super Oyster


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Still with the Tactical. In geckota straps.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Coffee Time


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Seiko Presage Sharp Edge in white for this bright Monday morning.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

About as close to an Explorer as I'm ever going to get!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Damasko DS30 paired with an Erika's Originals MN Black Ops strap.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

The aventurine dial of my new Smiths Everest Silver Jubilee changes color to blue when outside on a sunny day:


----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

Still trying to source a Ti band for this one but liking the Silicone strap at the moment.


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Decompression Timer 1961


----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

With this high octane prices... I am wearing my Got Solar? pieces to see if alleviates the pain. Re-elect NEDIB for even more love! 

Got Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Squale Heritage









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Hard to take this guy off...









Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

2012 WUS CMW Tourbillon Project


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

☕!!! Coffee Time !!!☕


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Ajwain Watches' new colourway for the Sholavaram 2 "Shiny" Panda for today.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Some LE with “only” 12,500 examples made.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## VonHoffmann (Apr 2, 2010)

This one is about to get a tropic19 crystal and loose some branding today.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuation


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

The Promaster Diver's 300M🧜‍♂️👍


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

TudorHomageTuesday











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

heyBJK said:


>


I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Grabbed this yesterday.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This early generation Longines Hydroconquest for today, hump day Hydroconquest as well as white watch Wednesday


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Vaer D4 Meridian









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Borealis Adraga


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuation


----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

U50 ftw









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice and relaxed evening!








Tourby Lawless 40


----------



## WindyCityWatch (Dec 24, 2019)

Heimdallr Sea Ghost on fitted strap.


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)

On a re-purposed bund I got from my son that used to house a fossil watch of his. Have a smooth bezel coming in so wearing it no bezel right now, kinda dig it


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Simple solar Seiko and I dig it.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Trying out the strap from my Nighthawk here on the Vanuatu.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Luke Skywalker edition Citizen









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowbro (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Wind down time. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Slowbro said:


> View attachment 16502825


nice matching everything! Love the watch!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Two-tone Tudor Glamour Date this Thursday, day 4 of my white watch week.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Green on green for St. Patrick's Day ☘☘☘


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Happy Saint Patrick's day 🇮🇪 ☘🇮🇪☘🇮🇪


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Green bezel C60 GMT.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## VonHoffmann (Apr 2, 2010)

Invicta 1953 with sapphire single dome an clear AR


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

My go-to St Patrick’s Day watch needs a battery..











… so I’ll have to settle for a green strap. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I am wearing my new Waldan Heritage “Sportline” with champagne dial. Love these with the stepped case


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Still with this fun Mido


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

My Steiny Kermit for St. Patrick's Day










Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

Now all i need is a beer


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

MM200 PADI


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling for the evening









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Coffee Time ☕


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This fantastic Alpina Startimer 40mm for day 5 (Flieger Friday) of my white watch week. 

It's on it's stock navy blue nubuck strap with a signed buckle.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I thought my 1000th post would be more glamorous, something that posterity will treasure for ages...


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Full moon all day long


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

After a couple days of “false spring” here comes the snow. Wearing my Tag Heuer Formula 1 for the opening race weekend of the F1 season.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

My modded sub clone. Nice and bright for the nice weather were having.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## VonHoffmann (Apr 2, 2010)

Steinhart Ocean 1 Red


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

SKX009









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

.

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Running about -5 seconds per day. Pretty good for a beater. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Intrepid04 said:


> Full moon all day long
> View attachment 16505796


What model is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yay. It’s Friday. TGIF. 

#FarerFriday with the Discovery as usual


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Oops sorry somehow did double post...


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Being a lightweight this morning, going with titanium!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

If I didn't have about a thalzin watches, this would be a top candidate for a daily.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Damasko ds30 to start the weekend  
Have I mentioned I love this watch  can’t believe it took me so long to get one


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Pan-Europ to get the weekend started!













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Pan-Europ to get the weekend started!

Deleted double post


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

How can I have a white watch week without representation from HMT? This HMT Janata 'art deco' for day 6 of my white watch week. It's on a grey leather strap from Khisa.


----------



## Whynes (Jul 18, 2019)

Cruising at 43,000’


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

38mm C60


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattSmith (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Tag Heuer Formula 1


----------



## the.minimalist (Aug 18, 2020)

"The Bumblebee" - Scurfa Treasure Seeker Yellow Dial - 6.5" wrist


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Icarus prototype











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

A vintage Ricoh for today. At least 40 years old, running amazing and super comfy on the wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Damasko all day. 
Ladies of the house are gone so it’s just Magnus and I. Boys are out… Jeep Drive. Long walk. Beers. Sunshine. A great day with my boy 

































Magnus will be 7 months old this week


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

Shucked some oysters tonight.


----------



## calvinktlim (Apr 1, 2007)

Locman


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

That time of the day... ☕


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/cJJUkA9


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely "Ledikeni" watch built using the HMT Janata as a platform by the Ingenious Boffins for bonus day 7 of 7 of my white watch week.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## calvinktlim (Apr 1, 2007)

Anonimo militare


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 16507613


Nice strap/watch combo!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Afternoon change out to the Longines Hydroconquest 39.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Guster16 (12 mo ago)

Fun little accutron









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Some call it the Casio Arnie.
I call it the Casio Darryl.

















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This butch and mighty Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 automatic for day 1 of my black watch week. 

The watch is on its very comfortable stock tropical strap with signed buckle.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKL19.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Momentum Deep Six Vision S Professional


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Oris Aquis Date


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell GMT









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

#bluewatchmonday


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Manchester Watch Works 62MAS


----------



## 23fengshui (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a relaxed evening 😉 
H2O TIBURON


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Sea Ghost 😱👻


----------



## mnmario (May 9, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely all-black Tissot Seastar Powermatic 80 for day 2 (Tissot Tuesday) of my black watch week.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

This SN019G PT5000 has become my guilty pleasure... ,
my favorite daily beater.
Have a good day everybody and be safe!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

A essential today;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the MWW 62MAS


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Pelion on a paratrooper 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKM47.


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good morning from Cyprus! 🤓








H20 TIBURON


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Black Seeker.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Vaer D4 Meridian solar
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Tortuga on this rainy day


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

RZE watches...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Traska









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Big Cuddles (12 mo ago)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16515884


What number is that guy?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Waldan Heritage sporlinr with the champagne dial. I like it a lot and even the stepped case is well done.


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Rise and shine Thursday


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Big Cuddles said:


> What number is that guy?


It's sem1t018d8.


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Just one these days, again...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Steeldive. Fantastic watch for around 100 bucks.
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Helson


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MagicNC (Apr 28, 2010)

Fortis Easy-Math


----------



## Pugrot (11 mo ago)

A very well-traveled SNZG17


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

CWC Quartz Royal Navy Diver!


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Garmin FR935 after finsihing my Goal Pace repeat 5.2mil run


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Oris Big Crown Big Date Propilot for Day 5 (Flieger Friday) of my black watch week.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Helson


----------



## Yicker In Indiana (10 mo ago)

Longines Conquest 39mm - arrived yesterday. Must admit, as my first decent watch, you really can notice the step up in feel and quality. Probably the top of my price bracket though (For now at least)


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery on a new RALSTRA rally strap, quite nice and super soft. 
It’s a new brand and I happened to meet the owner last night, a vintage watch collector and was impressed with them. I’ll be getting a couple more in red and orange I think. They are so soft. 

Ms. 50ShadesOfPurple


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switching to this classic


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ge_trojan (Apr 28, 2011)

I just got this citizen in the last week, I really, really like it.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Yesterday was 
New Red Watch Day!

WOTD is the Kamasu, which I love just as much as I thought I would.

The Lancer, from 199-something, is new-to-me and I love it even more than I expected. (It will know what time it is when it gets a new battery.)


















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Waldan in Royal Blue


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Alpina Startimer Heritage 













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Bulova Lunar Pilot, no-date, polished-steel case version for day 6 of my black watch week.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

SRPF81K1 today









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

A bronze and a beer.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKM41J1 & SNKL19J1.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

The 009 today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

No MoonSwatch yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

This is my third day in a row wearing my newest purchase, which I collected on Wednesday evening: a one-off custom piece from a local watchmaker. Every component was made by him by hand. I think it turned out really well.


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Just got this today on a trade. Brand new. Well made, but I'm struggling to like it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

who says it can’t be a sport watch … 🍻


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Finally trying the BB32 on a strap. 17mm lugs meant I had to order something custom to go outside of straight black/brown.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Mountain Rainbow G









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

For a bonus day of my black watch week, wearing this modern classic with a cult following, the "casioak" in it's standard black colourway.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Hamilton khaki air race.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Titanium Orient.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

spireitman said:


> Hamilton khaki air race.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Sammy dial looks amazing. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Making up for lost time, forgot how much I like this watch!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good mornig, have a good week everyone and be safe!








Casio MDV106 aka The Duro


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

My decades old Seiko Beater..... takes a beating... keeps on making eggs.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with my GMT Master II


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell GMT today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

It's ☕ Time!


----------



## MagicNC (Apr 28, 2010)

Orient TI slide rule


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing the beautiful mechanical racing chronograph Sholavaram 2 "Pulse" from Ajwain watches for day 2 of my red watch theme.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

My home built sub mod today









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Afternoon swap.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Orange Ray.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

MOS Sydney, a very wearable and fun watch.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Hamilton Pan-Europ


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

spireitman said:


> My home built sub mod today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this mod!

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

A little Sharkey Monster action today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Hey, Watch Hawk 71

I currently have this watch in my cart.
Should I buy it? 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

Classic Mondaine tonight


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

CasioOak Sakura by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Casio Sakura by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Casio









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This "red" HMT Kohinoor for day 3 of my red watch theme.


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a great day and be safe!








NTH Swiftsure on a Deep Blue custom fit rubber strap


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

hollywoodphil said:


> Hey, Watch Hawk 71
> 
> I currently have this watch in my cart.
> Should I buy it?
> ...


Disclaimer if you're getting it from Ali: I purchased this exact watch 8 weeks ago and it's not arrived yet (very unusual, all ae stuff arrives in 2 to 3 weeks) & also unusual: I am having a very hard time getting a refund this time...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## cardlove81 (10 mo ago)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16531499


Very Sharp. The strap compliments the overall look very well!


----------



## cardlove81 (10 mo ago)

Desk Diver here. I either wear something that can take a beating or take the watch off while im working. Today's watch.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

#whitedialwednesday











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Girard Perregaux Laureato*


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

mougino said:


> Disclaimer if you're getting it from Ali: I purchased this exact watch 8 weeks ago and it's not arrived yet (very unusual, all ae stuff arrives in 2 to 3 weeks) & also unusual: I am having a very hard time getting a refund this time...


Thanks, mougino, but I live in the US, where - especially these last couple of years - it is not uncommon to have to wait a few weeks for a package to arrive from China. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Damasko DS30 WindUp edition LE on canvas today. I like this watch quite a bit and it wears great. Love dark grey fine blaster sub steel a lot. Has a Ti vibe to it. The olive green dial is great too. Definitely was a great buy.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with this Hammy


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't think I've ever shown you the blue one.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Sakura by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

I don't know why I don't wear this watch more. I always think it's looks the canines gonads when I put it on


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This G-like-but-not-G Casio DW291 digital 200m WR watch for today


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Samurai Today.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I can read a regulateaur with no problem - it’s 24 watches that fox me.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Loving the vintage chronograph vibes here.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Vaer D4 Meridian solar









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

It’s #NTHursday











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

This OP homage


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

hollywoodphil said:


> Hey, Watch Hawk 71
> 
> I currently have this watch in my cart.
> Should I buy it?
> ...


I'm very happy with mine. It's a well done tribute to the Breitling Top Time Deus Ex. The ST1901 movement speaks for itself. 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

mougino said:


> Disclaimer if you're getting it from Ali: I purchased this exact watch 8 weeks ago and it's not arrived yet (very unusual, all ae stuff arrives in 2 to 3 weeks) & also unusual: I am having a very hard time getting a refund this time...


I purchased mine on alix as well. No issue with this one, but a San Martin I ordered at same time never arrived. 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> I'm very happy with mine. It's a well done tribute to the Breitling Top Time Deus Ex. The ST1901 movement speaks for itself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


Ah, so.
I wasn't aware of the Breitling, but figured it's an homage to something.
So much fun!
I may have to. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

I struggle to get a shot I really like to show how cool this dial is, but I guess these aren't terrible.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Still with the awesome Deitrich


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16531327


Love that dial. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Welcome April


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

nezumi voiture


----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

How can I not wear the Orient Red Kamasu for my red watch theme?!


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Love the Samurai.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Happy Friday!









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

TGIF 🙏😍
Have a great weekend everybody! 💙🤙


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

New strap for my SNZF17. Never had a bond strap before, but I like it!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

44mm Startimer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

42mm SMP on a Badalassi leather tan strap courtesy of The Strap Tailor here in the UK.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Another in my endless quest for the perfect pilot watch. NOS


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Squale sub-39 on tropic


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## dicecube (May 19, 2016)

Shorts and a t-shirt while working from home 🏡


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More of the same


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Trying out a new combo for my DR 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## cardlove81 (10 mo ago)

Limited edition, please no DM's on where to buy it


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## WTN23 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

And back to this one this afternoon …


----------



## cardlove81 (10 mo ago)

Bsw_sc said:


> And back to this one this afternoon …
> 
> View attachment 16536797
> 
> View attachment 16536798


What watch is this?


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Raven!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

On comfy, waffly, rubber today.
Still think I prefer the look of the bracelet, though.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery to kick off the weekend 









That dial


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Have a relaxing weekend!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)

I have damn near 30 watches in my collection, but I find myself going to this one multiple times per week.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

cardlove81 said:


> What watch is this?


The brand is LIV Watches. This one is the Rebel DDC, they have several other colors available. Below link is to their website (I have no affiliation with them). But their watches are wonderful and their dials are insane. 

LIV Watches


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Casio Mission Impossible for today.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Pamphibia Mod Testing in the outdoors.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Love these old skool amphibias.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another big ‘un


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Orient 'Diastar'.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Ocean Crawler Great Lakes Diver Whitefish Point


----------



## Chad J 89 (10 mo ago)

Quicksilver said:


> There is a popular thread in DWF so thought it might be worth starting one here. I know many don't post in the WRUW threads and/or change watches multiple times per day. Post what is on ur wrist right now....


Dufrane Waterloo


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

spireitman said:


> Love these old skool amphibias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snap..... nearly


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this, in the morning and in the afternoon;
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Axelrod said:


> Snap..... nearly
> View attachment 16539105


You have good taste !

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## NatiDred (Aug 7, 2021)

Wearing the Oris Momotaro, an Oris Divers 65, green dial, bronze bezel, with the Momotaro strap.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

SAW & SAK Saturday










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Sent this one out for bead blasting and it arrived back in my mailbox today! I absolutely love this new look for it (it was polished)…. Breathed new life into in my opinion. Also added the lume dot at the 12


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/ngfSZZR


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

I am starting to warm up to the idea of utilizing my right (non-watch) wrist to maximize my watch wearing enjoyment!

I have too many favourites that I would like to be wearing more offen. 
This Glycine GL1001 is a perfect example, it is such an excellent watch.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

NY0040


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Sunday glory


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The gorgeous Oris Aquis upcycle for this Sunday.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Frost and -2°C. Still with the pilot


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a beautiful Sunday afternoon everyone! 💙👊💨💨💨


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today loading this; 
Happy Sunday, tomorrow here.









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#ShadowHawk
ShadowHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Chillin on a Sunday with another vostok.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## gatford (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne proto


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Trying a new old strap today on the old Helm Vanuatu.


----------



## zent26 (10 mo ago)

New to me Eco-drive, trying to see if its to big or formal for casual wear


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Squale Heritage today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

"Smiley" AD-520 arrived yesterday.
I dig it!

















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

This one seems to get a whole bunch of wrist time!


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Sunday evening fishing with the fam


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Blessing Monday


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Sunday evening fishing with the fam
> 
> View attachment 16542188
> 
> ...


Great family moment!, the best of life!, excellent photos, and the watch is very nice, but I don't know it.
I congratulate you!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

rubendefelippe said:


> Great family moment!, the best of life!, excellent photos, and the watch is very nice, but I don't know it.
> I congratulate you!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Yes! The lake is only 15 minutes from our house so we try to get up there a good bit. Soon we will be swimming in it once it gets a tad warmer. The watch is made by LIV Watches. You should check them out, I couldn’t be happier with them. Most 45mm range but they have a line of 41mm divers and this ‘Rebel’ line that I’m wearing is 40mm wide


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Yes! The lake is only 15 minutes from our house so we try to get up there a good bit. Soon we will be swimming in it once it gets a tad warmer. The watch is made by LIV Watches. You should check them out, I couldn’t be happier with them. Most 45mm range but they have a line of 41mm divers and this ‘Rebel’ line that I’m wearing is 40mm wide


 Thank you for your reply!;
I will look at the web about the brand of your very nice watch; Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 1 of my blue watch theme with this beautiful Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Old Clock"


----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

U50 on Rubber









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## mjc1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hamilton









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a good working week, be safe! 👊


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

An Oris scratch magnet.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

#bluewatchmonday











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Steeldive for a Monday. Have a great week, all.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Moved my EFM-100's bracelet over to the Smiley just to see.
Not a perfect fit, though very nearly, but...man!...what an upgrade over the plastic, toy-watch strap that came with.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

One in my collection that just doesn't see that much wrist time, but I do enjoy it greatly once on said wrist!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Tissot
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Vostok Tuesday
strap is the answer


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The fabulous Seiko PADI pepsi turtle for day 2 of my blue watch theme


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Just could not resist the dial color...










It's quartz, it's affordable....


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good afternoon from Cyprus, with Love 🙂








SN019G PT5000


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Lots of rain and snow today, so I'm going with the 009.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rado Captain Cook


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Wanted to catch last of the sunlight, so hadn't set time and date yet.


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

This brown leather w gold stitching ain't too bad.
I'll stick with it until I can find Smiley a bracelet of his own.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

1 of 3 of my 'daily beaters', looking nice in the late day sunshine


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Wednesday Mudman


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This gorgeous HMT Kohinoor blue for day 3 (hump day) of my blue watch theme


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a great day and happy humping 🤓








NTH Swiftsure on a Deep Blue Custom Fit Rubber Strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## piktor (Mar 25, 2011)

antsio100 said:


> View attachment 16546215
> 
> View attachment 16546217


Nice Alpina! I have been thinking about a PVD-coated watch. How does the PVD coating hold up, esp. on the pushers?


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

San Martin


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

300M Tuna.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Tissot 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

009


----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Oris Divers 65 with bronze bezel


----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good morning! 🤓 








Citizen Promaster CC3060-10E F150 Eco-Drive GPS Satellite Wave


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Zelos green swordfish 40mm with gold accented hands on Direnzo leather strap
(a winning combo)
View attachment 16549191
View attachment 16549193
View attachment 16549196

[awesome, affordable watch]


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ronenash (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

009 on the train.


----------



## Yicker In Indiana (10 mo ago)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Spring is in the Air 
NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Noalio (Jan 13, 2019)

Fugue, 38mm, “floating hands” with a Sellita SW200








The reduced price was 350€ on their kickstarter project


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

Added the larger clasp, much better fit


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Captain


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## VonHoffmann (Apr 2, 2010)

Steinhart Ocean One with Green bezel insert.

and The Masters.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

So this arrived today !! Been waiting not patiently for this one I must admit … the leather strap is just wow and smells like a saddle. Regulated to + / - 5-seconds per day. Lume is good, BGW9. Bronze looks good although I’m looking forward to some patina to darken it a tad. Titanium case back and sw200-1 elabore movement. But my favorite feature is the dial, I can stare at that all day


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bsw_sc said:


> So this arrived today !! Been waiting not patiently for this one I must admit … the leather strap is just wow and smells like a saddle. Regulated to + / - 5-seconds per day. Lume is good, BGW9. Bronze looks good although I’m looking forward to some patina to darken it a tad. Titanium case back and sw200-1 elabore movement. But my favorite feature is the dial, I can stare at that all day
> 
> View attachment 16550615
> 
> ...


Congratulations !

What an amazing looking watch too.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Traska
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Little yard work today.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Flieger Friday with the new 40mm release of the BWC Officers Blue Mach 1c in steel for day 5 of my blue theme.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

TGIF 🙏😍
Get well through the day and be safe! 👊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Top 2022 *JP2007-17W

















*


----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Worldtimer


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## WTN23 (10 mo ago)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16547125
> 
> 
> View attachment 16547126


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

This one for today 

please let me know your opinion on the black rubber strap, how it looks


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery on Crown & Buckle Syrah Chevron singlepass. I love this combo and the dial takes so many shades of purple. So vibrant in the sun  

Ready for vaca to start


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell GMT









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## VonHoffmann (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## WTN23 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Hamilton Field Mechanical


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Just received my NTH Barracuda V2! Easily one of my favorites under $1,000. Can't find anything wrong with it and it's the perfect size. 👍


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

I have owned, and still own many high end watches over the last 14 years. I have to say that Smiths watches punch way above their price point. The Smiths in my collection get just as much wrist time, perhaps more than the luxury brands. I have this one on at the moment.











And I bought this one just recently.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Blessing Saturday 
Blumo CB


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Certina DS-1 Chronometer Powermatic 80.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This 39mm quartz Longines Hydroconquest for day 6 of my blue theme.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Put on this seatbelt strap; wanted to find a summertime water proof strap for it for those hot/humid and/or swim days and I think I found it.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Literally in the field with the Hammy


----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

I’m wearing my Seestern 300 Military today.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice evening everyone, enjoy! 








Tourby Lawless on a FKM Tropical Strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Hammertime!


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

CWC by the beach 🏝


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Bangalore Watch Co Cover Drive blue for a bonus day of my blue watch theme.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I like the shape and the colour but the date window is a


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

It's a beautiful Sundady afternoon here 💙😎 








H2O Tiburon on a custom Leather Strap from 1971Straps.com


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Day 3 same watch …


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Discovery on Crown & Buckle Syrah Chevron singlepass. I love this combo and the dial takes so many shades of purple. So vibrant in the sun
> 
> Ready for vaca to start


Enjoy! That’s a lovely purple !


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko Sumo Ice Diver


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Bsw_sc said:


> This one for today
> 
> please let me know your opinion on the black rubber strap, how it looks
> 
> ...


It's not really lifting the watch, IMHO. Between those two for that watch I stay with the brown one; sorry.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


Is it a dual timer?


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Doubled; deleted.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ipse said:


> View attachment 16554003


Very nice watch! But I have to confess I'm confused...: how come a watch "signed" by the USSR (until December 1991) has a dial commemorative of the "enemy" battle (until January 1991)? Something doesn't match, doesn't add up there... Is that a mod?


----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

I’m wearing my San Martin SN008G BB58 homage.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## AFC (10 mo ago)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Intrepid04 said:


> Very nice watch! But I have to confess I'm confused...: how come a watch "signed" by the USSR (until December 1991) has a dial commemorative of the "enemy" battle (until January 1991)? Something doesn't match, doesn't add up there... Is that a mod?


Interesting point; Desert Shield began in August of 1990 so perhaps immediately after the start of that conflict they produced the dial? Not sure how quick a factory can product a new dial though ?


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello Monday
King 🐢 grenade


----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Yicker In Indiana (10 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Mockingbird monday with this Seiko Presage cocktail time for day 1 of my green theme.


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a good week & stay safe! 👊








Citizen Promaster CC3060-10E F150 Eco-Drive GPS Satellite Wave on a Strapcode Miltat Engineer Bracelet


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tronnk (9 mo ago)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

_







_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Sumo Ice Diver


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Desk diving Monday


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Melbourne Lonsdale that just arrived today.


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


What is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Desk diving with the Amphibia today. It’s usually my working on the farm watch, but I was at home for an equipment delivery this morning so it stayed on my wrist as I headed to the office. 








Yes that’s the really cheap, sharp edged, hair pulling stock bracelet. 

Also, here’s the purchase from this morning which is why I can’t afford more expensive watches. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

Titanium Victorinox Air Force Chronograph. Really underrated watch in my view.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

My Birthday watch! Designed after the original that went to the Moon on Apollo 15 on July 26, 1971 to Aug 7, 1971.
I hatched on April 11, 1971...


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Spuz Zard said:


> View attachment 16559500
> View attachment 16559506
> View attachment 16559507
> 
> ...


We hatched very closely in the same year! I want my own birthday watch too 😏

I had that Moon watch for a while and always wore it on a rubber/silicon strap. It's the perfect combo.
I ways always afraid of chipping that sapphire though ...


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

catsteeth said:


> We hatched very closely in the same year! I want my own birthday watch too 😏
> 
> I had that Moon watch for a while and always wore it on a rubber/silicon strap. It's the perfect combo.
> I ways always afraid of chipping that sapphire though ...


The crystal sure does look very exposed, it would be horrible to have a mishap and chip it somehow.
So far so good, I just have to remember not to swing my arms around like a freshly electricuted Fire Marshal Bill.
"Let me tell ya sumptin..."


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Happy gloomy














Tuesday
Vostok Europe expedition on Crafter Blue UX03


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

H. Moser&Cie Heritage Center Seconds…


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Seiko Prospex olive green "grenade" king turtle for turtle Tuesday, day 2 of my green theme.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VonHoffmann (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Miss the fangs of the gen II.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Alpha Daytona*

*


  




*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> What is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Sugess with a Seagull ST1901 movement. Designed as a tribute to the Breitling Deus Ex Chrono. 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted Viton rubber strap.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Work beater


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely tropical green Seiko recraft for hump day, day 3 of my green theme.


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good morning! 🤓








SN019G PT5000


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

double


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Orient 'Grandeur', CFDAC004W.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bulova Oceanographer Devil Diver


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Charlie Paris Concordia Dune*

*


  




*


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Hello, it has been a while since I visited the forum. Today is my woody.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTN23 (10 mo ago)




----------



## cujotom (Mar 28, 2012)

I have on my Seiko Save the ocean with blue dial/manta rays.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Arrived today; outstanding as I expected ! 41mm by 48mm lug to lug and 13mm thick. SW200-1 regulated to +/- 5-seconds per day… 😍


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Spinnaker that just arrived today. #123/200
Miyota 9015 high beat. Lovely watch.


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Damasko on my wrist on a rainy mittwoch. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## HeyWhatTimeIsIt (Apr 29, 2010)

http://imgur.com/a/rBoXogQ


----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

A ROAMER Stingray R7.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

It's a very elegant watch!


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

junkCollector said:


> Spinnaker that just arrived today. #123/200
> Miyota 9015 high beat. Lovely watch.
> View attachment 16563563
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new watch! 👍

The Spinnaker watch brand is starting to very much, grab my attention. I can totally see a Bradner in Pacific Blue on my wrist in the near future.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

I really like the #beBOLDR spirit. Just checked their website.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Just messing around.
Neither one is terrible, but it just looks so weird without the flare.
Chime in.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Steinhart 39mm Kermit









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## AZJOE (9 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Grandeur.


----------



## Devinruppert (9 mo ago)

Damasko DS30 Windup edition


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

*Wherever there is light, there is also shadow *
Have a good day! 👊
















San Martin SN007-G V4 on a FKM Tropical Strap from LocalTime
https://gregoriades.com/.../fkm-rubber-tropical-sport.../


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

Axelrod said:


> View attachment 16564706


An all-time classic!


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## robaruba (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

#NTHursday with the Bahia











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

B









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Duplicate 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

A sudden trip out of town and I did stick to my green theme! Day 4 of my green theme with the Seiko 5 field automatic in brushed golden case and gilt accents.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Swapped the stainless bracelet for this contrast stitching suede strap from LIV. I have a silicone strap on the way with similar contrast stitching that I can use for swimming. Suede on a diver is sort of an oxymoron I know but all of LIV watches have the same orange logo and accents so this should work on any of mine (and it was on sale for 1/2 off).


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Montblanc Timewalker


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

One that doesn't get that much attention, but I still love it!
The Leviathan up from the Deep 🐙🧜‍♂️


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Mudman


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

love this stealth G and the combi bracelet is very cool and watch is light!


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This compact and fabulous Seiko Alpinist 1959 recreation for day 5 of my green theme. Also field watch Friday!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

A little bit of green sunburst 👍


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## WTN23 (10 mo ago)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This F1 today;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## KA4993 (Jan 6, 2021)

Lorenz Lemania 5100 ce


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

The Maratac titanium today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

OS









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethanol Red (Aug 31, 2021)

On the left and this







on the right.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Just starting out on a 4-hour car ride, so I'm going with the Luke Skywalker edition Citizen.























Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Weekend


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Smiths PRS-25 Everest Silver Jubilee. I got very lucky and picked one of these up right before they sold out. Lovely watch.


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

View attachment 16568222
Weekend


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

I really like having this watch on wrist.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing one of my favourite "large" watches, the Seiko Prospex Sumo green Hulk, for day 6 of my green theme.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Gulfy


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

SonerBySweden said:


> A little bit of green sunburst 👍
> 
> View attachment 16566693


I’ve been eyeballing these. Would you mind sharing any more pics, also what size wrist do you have? Trying to figure out how it would wear on mine


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

Bsw_sc said:


> I’ve been eyeballing these. Would you mind sharing any more pics, also what size wrist do you have? Trying to figure out how it would wear on mine


Hi B, I’m glad you like them.

I never could have imagined that so many would actually like my design. 🙏
I'm a little overwhelmed actually. When customers then write to me and tell me how much they like both my watches and the treatment they receive, I understand that I have done something good. 😀

I have quite thin wrist, approximately 2,39in.

here comes a few more pics.

Are you interested in what others have to say about them you find a few customer reviews here.
Customer reviews


----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

I’m s a cool but blue sky day here in Minnesota. I’m wearing my San Martin 37mm Explorer today. It has the Sellita 200 movement. Wishing everyone a blessed holiday weekend.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Breitling today.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Yicker In Indiana (10 mo ago)

Not the right time for me yet, but I’m book marking your site as those look great!



SonerBySweden said:


> Hi B, I’m glad you like them.
> 
> I never could have imagined that so many would actually like my design. 🙏
> I'm a little overwhelmed actually. When customers then write to me and tell me how much they like both my watches and the treatment they receive, I understand that I have done something good. 😀
> ...


----------



## AZJOE (9 mo ago)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

Happy Sunday to all.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

Yicker In Indiana said:


> Not the right time for me yet, but I’m book marking your site as those look great!


It’s all about timing 👍


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Happy Easter!









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Showing my Citizen Diver's 300M some luv!


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Type 20


----------



## Yicker In Indiana (10 mo ago)

Cooking dinner. Not so much a ‘diver’ as a ‘diner’ when using the timing bezel


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Poker or Blackjack?
TS BlackJack by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wearing this. it is 40.5 mm wide w/o the crown 9mm thick and 40.5 mm long . there is no lume. The case is base metal and wr is 30 meters at the best. The strap may be soft leathe( could be Vegan) it feels and looks good. It currently is on offer for 10.99 USD plus shipping on Ali. White is hours red is minutes.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Switched back to the stock engineer's bracelet.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

To those who already celebrate Easter happy holidays, to the rest a good week! 👊


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Following yesterday's 140th anniversary LE with another one - the SPB213 140th anniversary 62MAS reissue for this Monday!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Spuz Zard said:


> Switched back to the stock engineer's bracelet.
> View attachment 16572955
> View attachment 16572957
> View attachment 16572958
> View attachment 16572960


Love Helm, great value! Nice piece!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Murren
Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Steinhart O1


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Certina DS PH200M


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

Tudor BB58 Blue 🥶


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Ming 17.09









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New-to-me Seiko SBDC053 on a Diaboliq strap


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Traska









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The brilliant Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Golden Champagne" for this Tuesday.


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a good one everybody! 👊








Tourby Lawless 40


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

IronStef68 said:


> Have a good one everybody! 👊
> View attachment 16575308
> 
> Tourby Lawless 40


I just looked into this nice looking watch...and its blue models. 
But the price is "up there". The blue with a touch of red is my fav.
---
I guess "Affordable watches" is relative...
and I've made this point before,
but I don't think watches that are over $1000 dollars
fit best in a thread of "Affordable watches".
Yet, there are *several examples* here, so maybe it's now just 
"what are you wearing now".
Is Tudor called an "affordable watch"?
I personally think the cut off should be under $1000 dollars.
But, whatever.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I just looked into this nice looking watch...and its blue models.
> But the price is "up there". The blue with a touch of red is my fav.
> ---
> I guess "Affordable watches" is relative...
> ...


You definitely have a point with the 1000$ mark considering watches being affordable.
But still, compared to the usual high tier watches I'd say that the Tourby is on the 'affordable' side even with a price tag around 1500$.
I can assure you that this watch is a great bang for the buck and right now I am thinking about getting exactly the one you ar looking at in 42mm


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tissot Tuesday


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

IronStef68 said:


> You definitely have a point with the 1000$ mark considering watches being affordable.
> But still, compared to the usual high tier watches I'd say that the Tourby is on the 'affordable' side even with a price tag around 1500$.
> I can assure you that this watch is a great bang for the buck and right now I am thinking about getting exactly the one you ar looking at in 42mm


Here another nice shot of the Lawless for you @watchman600


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Mid day switch up to this …


----------



## M.Moore (11 mo ago)

Pam 177


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Haven’t posted in a while! Red Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Swiched it up for the afternoon/evening.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Spirit Titanium.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice day! 💙😎


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Spuz Zard said:


> Swiched it up for the afternoon/evening.
> View attachment 16577254
> View attachment 16577256
> View attachment 16577257


Superb watch ! I have the burnt orange one and think it's a really well made watch. Would recommend to anyone. 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SNZH57


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Modded Turtle today.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Back to a Tissot for this morning...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

San Martin SN021 v3


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Mid-day switch over to Egard custom dual balance wheel piece. Don’t think I’ve worn this in well over a year 🤔


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

CWC RN Diver (Quartz)


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuation
Happy 4/20 fellow travelers


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


>


I miss your contributions to the daily WRUW thread in the public forum, Mark.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Bought this cork rally strap in my sleep last week.
My brains remember it as being 20mm, but it's 22 and so I can't wear it on the watch I had in mind.
Never have had one before, so no basis to compare quality.
Tonally, I think it pairs pretty well with the markers on this dial, and it is quite comfortable and light.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

King turtle grenade on gloomy Thursday


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ajmxco (11 mo ago)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Seiko









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a good day! 😎








SN040-G2


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

$28 USD, best bargain I've ever found.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Avier Gran Torino


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient Star
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## jllphan (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## ecrabtreenelson (Jun 27, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

What's this witchcraft ? An electric watch. Doesn't happen very often but until my automatics can log fitness it will have to be for today.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Hot tea while Waiting for customer in the rain


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Tandorio Radiomir 🤣


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Always get the XL and the M Force mixed up (don’t know what - it’s not as if they were similar)


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Avier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Damasko X windup LE
Love this watch and the size ends up working better than I expected. Very strap friendly too.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Breitling Aviator 8 today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## chrissp (Dec 7, 2021)

Umm, Khakis and a polo. Why, what are you wearing?


----------



## HeyWhatTimeIsIt (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Bracelet is back on for spring & summer


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Can you say Vanuatu three times in quick time?


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Been wearing this for over a week since I got it. 39mm is about perfect for a diver, IMO. Some would say dusty. I say starstruck.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Blue


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

King Kong


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful no-compass modern Alpinist for Seiko Saturday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Gonna do some kayaking today and likely I’ll roll it over at some point so figured water proof watch might be a good idea


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Isn't it beautiful?!
Just like your 1963, only different. 
I wish you could smell this leather. 
I love letting that latnin' bolt run around the dial. If anyone knows a reason why I shouldn't, tell me - I don't want to break it! 



Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Popeye













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16573207


Can I ask your thoughts on CW? I have been waiting to pull the trigger for quite a while and finally purchased the Ukraine edition, happy to add another donation to the cause.

They look really good, seem to be proper proportions for my 6-3/4” wrist, good design…I may purchase another soon after my first arrives.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> The Murren
> Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Haven’t seen this before, really great looking piece!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Long Easy Run with Garmin FR935


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Seiko 5 Sports 'white sea urchin' for Sunday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Poljot International Bolshoi 🇷🇺😊😊💓


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Maroon M Force.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Bronze green dial for today I reckon (and it’s growing patina so beautifully) with brekky on the fire


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice Sunday and Happy Easter to all that celebrate - XRISTOS ANESTI! 💝


----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

Dekla for Sunday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Timing myself, eating the fewest chocolate almonds per minute


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Day 2 on the lake, today is the Liv Saturn Bronze 




















my daughters trying to get away from me because I kept splashing them🤣


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Seems to be a day for the Bronze Watch!























Working hard growing the patina.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Can I ask your thoughts on CW? I have been waiting to pull the trigger for quite a while and finally purchased the Ukraine edition, happy to add another donation to the cause.
> 
> They look really good, seem to be proper proportions for my 6-3/4” wrist, good design…I may purchase another soon after my first arrives.


I have 3 CWs and your wrist size. 
They are EXCELLENT quality watches.
I have the c60 mk3 42mm black, white, and forged carbon.
And I highly recommend all 3.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

PRC 200


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The HKED seagull mechanical chrono in blue to ward off the monday blues.


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Titanium day


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Back to the real world


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

Seiko 62MAS Mod


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good afternoon from sunny Cyprus 😎


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My Dingdong Skull 😊☠🥀

Dial painting by me😊


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Edifice EFR-426;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Whirlpool blue titanium swordfish from Zelos
with a pop of yellow


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Vostok komanderskie k35.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

That Case 

Case by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mlfloyd1 (Jul 30, 2019)

2022 DateJust 41 with Wimbledon Dial











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Take two.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Moved the great-smelling, quick-release, excellent Sugess leather over here (on account of the also-excellent Timex original got plum wore out) in, like, 4 seconds!
What a time to be alive!










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Ottone said:


> View attachment 16589067
> 
> 
> My Dingdong Skull
> ...


Dude! 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Coffee Time!!!☕


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Traveling home from a 10-day trip to the South West. It was a great trip, but looking forward to getting home.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Waterbury field style chronograph for Timex Tuesday!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Alpinist 2020.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## WTN23 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this veteran;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice evening! 💙👊








NTH Swiftsure


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

San Martin









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

TreeFort said:


> Seiko 62MAS Mod
> 
> View attachment 16588982


Where did you get that strap? Liking it 👍


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Minus the 2 verboten words of course! An old Parnis of yore by any other name!


----------



## DecaPhil (9 mo ago)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

My 3 year old wore that F-91 all day at daycare


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RZE Fortitude


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Junghans Form C quartz chronograph for White Watch Wednesday.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a good day at work and be safe! 👊








SN019G PT5000


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Wenger


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jamespreillyii said:


> My 3 year old wore that F-91 all day at daycare
> View attachment 16592385


That's awesome...start 'em out young.
My kids are getting into it a bit too.
I gave up on trying with my wife, despite buying her several over the years.
She would take a dress, etc over a watch anyday.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Dwijaya said:


> View attachment 16592658


WOW...WHAT a great picture.
I have this great watch, but could never get a pic like that.
--------
Direnzo Eclipse (where the second hand literally eclipses the date every minute!!)


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Spb153 Willard









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> WOW...WHAT a great picture.
> I have this great watch, but could never get a pic like that.
> --------
> Direnzo Eclipse (where the second hand literally eclipses the date every minute!!)


Thanks mate... I'm sure with the right angle, a bit lightning and steady shot will make that beauty dial shine bright like a diamond


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Direnzo DRZ 05 “Solaris”


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Steel vs Rubber









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

SKX009









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

hollywoodphil said:


> Steel vs Rubber
> View attachment 16593989
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


For me rubber wins


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Omega


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mrs Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

Sure, after she wakes me up from a sound sleep at sunrise after spotting a rabbit in the yard she now gets to sleep it off. Golden Retrievers, can't live with 'em, and yet you end up getting them over and over again if you have kids.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Thursday is the day before Friday 😉
Have a good one everybody and be safe! 👊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

F-105 today.









Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Haven't worn this one for a while and forgotten how stunning it is. Def a keeper ! 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## KubaSZ (9 mo ago)

Proper good wee watch this one...
MWC Quartz Dual-Time


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice watch b it I suspect that Moby Dick would never buy one.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Helmet "Darth Vader" '76 today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebert (Nov 11, 2021)

Timex 1440 ultra-affordable


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Atticus Icarus









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

5KX keeping time while planting. Sorry if it’s a little fuzzy, the tractor was moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Cactus babies and Bluebonnets 

















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Pulled this out this evening for the first time in a LONG time… giving her a little wrist time


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

TGIF 🙏😍
Get well through the day and have a great weekend! 🤙


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today









SEIKO 1970 REINTERPRETAZIONE 55TH ANNIVERSARIO SPB183J1 APOCALYPSE NOW EDIZIONE LIMITATA







youtube.com


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Hamilton Khaki Air Race









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Swatch Irony quartz chronograph for today!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery on a C&B Syrah Chevron singlepass


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Couldn't ask for a more perfect blue than this new tropic for The Enticer.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Mid-day switch up to the Pook diver, this watch is incredible


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)

I guess since you can get these under $500 it’s affordable? What IS affordable around here?


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have nice evening! 💙
CC3060-10E, Eco-Drive F150 GPS Satellite Waves


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Seiko Prospex SPEEDTIMER Solar Chronograph SBDL085 New to Me


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Seiko 









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Spearfish









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Hamilton GMT with a Hendricks


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Alliance Sport Chrono for rounding up my chrono week!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It may pass muster as a Tuna but it ain’t like no baby I’ve ever seen.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Mmm, salmon-ring Tuna


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

another day in a suit…


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

jovani said:


>


 I really like your Seiko pepsi quartz!,what year is it? 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

rubendefelippe said:


> I really like your Seiko pepsi quartz!,what year is it?
> Greetings!


06/1978


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Sleep tracker Huawei GT2


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Now this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

Seiko Flightmaster


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with Kakume; 
Happy Labor Day!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone, enjoy 💙😎








Tourby Lawless 40


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Got the top and doors off on the JK today !


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Whadoyoumean it’s not April 31st???








..Last Day of Suit weekend!


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Wife’s rapid medical progress over the last few days stalled out a bit, so I’m back to keeping vigil with her gift to me so many Christmases ago










It’s apparently wishing everybody a happy April 31st, lol.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova A15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Happy April 31st! 








Looks like I have a few dates to change when I get home, gotta luv analog!


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Awesome little zoo type place in the middle of nowhere in a ‘town’ called Cottageville. Sorry for so many pics not showing my watch but they had some cool critters


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Cold and rainy Sunday evening here. Going with the Citizen Luke Skywalker edition.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Green bezel C60 GMT.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova A15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with this faithful companion for 10 years; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on this glorious spring day.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Valhalla Of Norway on a Benchmark Basics silicone strap


----------



## watchoveryouhq (Apr 27, 2021)

*Hanhart 417 ES *


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)

This just came today.


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Titoni Tuesday anyone? This elegant and beautiful Titoni Cosmo automatic for today!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Dwijaya said:


> View attachment 16605969


Lovely watch...great pic of the dial.
WEIRD background.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*UnaDealer Tropical* for today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## mjc1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Mondaine









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a beautiful afternoon, relax and enjoy! 🧡


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Steinhart 39mm









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## watchoveryouhq (Apr 27, 2021)

DAMASKO DA36 on Marathon Rubber Strap


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vostok Amphibia 1967 LE


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## watchoveryouhq (Apr 27, 2021)

Ooh, Erika's Originals strap? Nice!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zent26 (10 mo ago)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

LIV Rebel at my sons baseball ⚾ game


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajmxco (11 mo ago)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Roamer Sport Tank watch for Vintage Wednesday!


----------



## piktor (Mar 25, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16549088


Lucky you with this well aligned inner bezel!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Frapé-Time 😉








SN019G PT5000


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SARB


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

Seiko King Turtle on an Uncle Seiko


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible--huge bang for the buck!









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

It's a biggun! 
41.3 cubic centimeters of Casio glory.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Corum


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16608608


Which model is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> Which model is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SPB207. Limited to 6000 pieces, which isn't very limited, so they can be found fairly easily.

6R movement, Diashield coating, bracelet's good and it comes with an equally good green rubber strap.


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Flying through my day with the DA44. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Waterbury automatic in black for Timex Thursday!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good afternoon 🤓


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Old trusty Seiko 5


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Corum


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

Rodina. My first self purchased automatic from almost 10 years ago.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Yicker In Indiana (10 mo ago)

Several grams of your finest Japanese plastic.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Love this stunning Zelos hammerhead. Totally original and of very high quality for money.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Citizen field automatic for field watch Friday!


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

TGIF 🙏😍
Get safe through the day and have a great weekend! 👊








GST B200


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The SD is so hefty I often wish I’d bought the 40mm instead of the 42.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good Friday Afternoon from Cyprus! 💙








H2O Tiburon


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Jenny


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice Friday night! 💙👊
H2O Tiburon, again


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RZE Fortitude, all titanium goodness. 
Happy Friday everyone 

















6.8” for reference 









Next to my Raven Airfield


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

SZSC003


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Wore this today doing a graveside service for a military veteran.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Another LIV I give a full 5-stars too ! Love it, fits great and is comfortable and the dial is fantastic. This is LIV # 5 for me … 👍 The bezel screws are all lined up properly. Just as an fyi if anyone is looking at these the specs on the site say 42mm dial, 11.6mm thick and 52.4mm lug to lug. HOWEVER, I am getting 49 on my calipers lug to lug. Honesty I’m glad it’s shorter than advertised, although I can wear a 52mn lug distance just fine having an 8” wrist I do prefer this slightly shorter distance. I also feel like it wears smaller than 42, more like a 41. All the other dimensions are spot on according to my calipers. Lume is good too 👍 Also as an fyi, when ordering from them each watch has 2 or 3 strap options but you can get any strap they sell on any watch you just have to tell them which one you want in the order notes at checkout. This blue crazy horse leather strap is very good. They have their own watchmakers in Miami that do services and warranty repairs (5 year warranty)


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Seiko Superior Land Monster automatic for Seiko Saturday!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Vostok Amphibia today.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good afternoon! 🤓 








SARG009


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Turtle mod made by lumeshot









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Pick up your “Balls”..and load up your Cannons”


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Jenny


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

Steinhart Marine Officer Bronze


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

It's plant shopping season, baby!!!


----------



## Dan byers (Mar 3, 2006)

Seiko


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wearing a similar spider man watch on a leather cuff strap from FOSSIL. The case is blue and the lettering white. I went to the Boys and Girls ranch of North Dakota thrift store today in Devils Lake. The news is Grim. Their rent has been doubled(4k to 8K) and they are closing the store. In 21 days they will gone. I picked up this Arachnid Hombre watch(this is a touch watch) It is 34 mm wide by 42 mm long with 17 mm lugs it is 10mm thick. It cost 299 cents. The best part is this one is settable for me. I also picked up a TIMEX Dick Tracy watch. It's a pre indiglo easy reader with a novelty dial. They have a few variations of it available on E-bay. It is 33 mm wide by 37 mm long and 8 mm thick lugs are 17 mm? I switch the watches back and forth on the cuff strap.








For 699 cents plus tax. A Kenneth Cole tank style watch (1299 cents) and an old hand wind Waltham( a mere 699 pennies). But a cleaning and adjustment is 150 USD. I could have had a brand new Deep blue diver wr to 1000 feet but even though it was a bargain at 90 bucks I decided to pass. Maybe there is another WIS who can get it. I have way too many watches. I suppose I am better off without a nearby source of bargain watches in a brick and mortar store. Maybe it's a steel building but I like going there. I will miss it. On a positive note although it was quite windy here today, I was able to spend an hour harassing a tin can with my bb gun at the range. I had to be careful with my soft case though or it would have ended up in Canada.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## randocheapwatchperson (Aug 13, 2021)

Raketa


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Armida A8


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a beautiful Sunday afternoon! 😎








Tourby Lawless 40


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy mother's day!


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling for Sunday 









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Home made mod ready for manic Monday.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

CWard Trident-GMT (Old Gen)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

It's actually a green bezel black dial Trident.


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

[email protected] 🤓🔧⚙
Good morning and a good week to everyone! 👊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tag


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

Rocking the Seiko today


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

A "five"today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

MEG Ti ETA


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

Cyma Navy Star Skindiver


----------



## Yicker In Indiana (10 mo ago)

My “crappy” Invicta PD that I threw on a rubber strap from Barton.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Mid day swap to .. The unusual 53 case

Call me crazy but these old Vostok leather straps are comfy once broken in.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good morning! 🤓


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Titoni Tuesday this week as well, this time with the Titoni Airmaster.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Casio GMW-B5000GD-4ER


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## mjc1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hamilton









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Stargate today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

This came in yesterday afternoon. Today is first full day of wearing it, it is the 43mm size and it wears a little better than I was anticipating. Dial looks good too in different light


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

A Chinese mechanical for this evening. Cheers from Calgary,








Canada


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

With a few edits 😉


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day HMT! This HMT Janata mod MG-CS purple for the middle of this week!


----------



## Motorcycle Man (Feb 7, 2018)

Solar ICE Moon


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Happy humpday! 🤓


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## watchoveryouhq (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Steinhart 39mm









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Kaventsmann


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice evening! 🧡


----------



## mjc1 (Jun 21, 2014)

VHP









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

123456










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Invicta 1953


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

San Martin “Captain Willard.”


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

Dwijaya said:


> View attachment 16624818


I just bought that color. Waiting for it to get here. Looks nice!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Thursday is the day b4 Friday 🤓
Have a good day and be safe! 👊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A lot of you guys can fly planes - this is as near as I get.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Yema


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Mini Tuna today 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

TGIF 🙏😍
Get well through the day and enjoy the upcoming weekend! 👊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNXC21j5.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema again


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

Seiko SARB on this beautiful Friday


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery on a Syrah Crown & Buckle chevron singlepass 

TGIF


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Can't say enough good things about this Atticus Icarus.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switched to my Fortis Spacematic for Flieger Friday


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## ajmxco (11 mo ago)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Texas Bob (8 mo ago)

My new Laco...


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Not my most obnoxious, but definitely the most bling. Bulova 96C002... shiny!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Pretty decent lume


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Zelos Hammerhead









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Torgoen T9 for Saturday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

This Fortis is the right tool for chores


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Same old, trusty beater that’s seen it’s fair share of reno’s (with some scars to prove it) and now a major warehouse clean & reorganization. 33,000 sf, one long night & a long day but almost done. This Hamilton has been through a lot & still remains accurate & reliable! Can’t say enough good things about these watches.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mjc1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Casioak









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Eterna


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice Sunday evening, relax and enjoy! 💙


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne  while drinking a cocktail and waiting for the rain to pass so we can go walk Magnus.


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Started today with the blue Orient Mako USA, then switched to the Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zackattackzack (8 mo ago)

Seiko SNXA07
Really didn’t think this one was going to be one of my daily favorites
I bought it after seeing Ronny Chieng showing it as part of his collection on Hodinkee’s talking watches 
I found the information provided on the dial quite fascinating:
Numbered hours, numbered minutes, day of the week and date and not to mention the rock solid 7S26 movement !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Komandirskie while working in the shop. Looks too small in person, looks cheap in the way that only chrome plated brass can, and has terrible lume. But it’s so light and comfy on the cheapestnatostraps paratrooper. And if I smash it, I’m out the price of a Walmart quartz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

The 10 year old grandson and I were samesies today.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Seiko first generation black monster for Monster Monday!


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

That Monday Blues ...
Good morning and a great week to everybody! 💙👊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Marathon GSAR


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Expedition North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Eterna


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

O&O Humboldt GMT


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CASIO GXW-56-1BJF


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Bulova Oceanographer - Devil Diver 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Citizen ecodrive field titanium for titanium Tuesday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Cold and rainy day with the Chinese; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Still with the Eterna gathering up my son after his second year at university.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Deleted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This HMT "art deco" Janata for hump day and white watch Wednesday!

It's on a grey leather strap from Khisa.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Pretty much this week's halftime 😉
Have a good day! 👊


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Morning walk with the Eterna


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The strap on the Aachen really suits it but it’s way too thick and heavy for my puny little wrist to have any impact on it.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My Guernica Señorita&Toros💓


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Allied Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)

every time I take a picture of this the dial is a different color


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

PP









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjc1 (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Swiss Army by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## GConn (Oct 27, 2014)

Latest acquisition, I always had some room for a CF watch. It originally had a black strap which was rather nice, but the dark colour didn't allow the case material to show. Much better for me with this strap.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Starting off with the Doxa


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Fresh in today and what a beauty 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## mjc1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hamilton










Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Graphite Zelos Mako Ti


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Mazzyracer (8 mo ago)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Mid day switch


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

GConn said:


> View attachment 16642613
> 
> 
> Latest acquisition, I always had some room for a CF watch. It originally had a black strap which was rather nice, but the dark colour didn't allow the case material to show. Much better for me with this strap.


What watch is this?


----------



## GConn (Oct 27, 2014)

Bsw_sc said:


> What watch is this?








T-183 Collection || Squale Official Website







www.squale.ch





Just released I think


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Afternoon switch to this Mühle Glashütte


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

GConn said:


> T-183 Collection || Squale Official Website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😲 That is sweet


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Chronomat









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Spinnaker Hull.




























Take it easy.

K.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime (9 mo ago)




----------



## SOK40 (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

GConn said:


> View attachment 16642613
> 
> 
> Latest acquisition, I always had some room for a CF watch. It originally had a black strap which was rather nice, but the dark colour didn't allow the case material to show. Much better for me with this strap.


Very nice watch! I didn't know the brand, I'm going to google it; 
Enjoy it with health! 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The turtle today;
Cheers!










Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Paxman said:


> Afternoon switch to this Mühle Glashütte
> View attachment 16643808
> 
> View attachment 16643807


How’s the lume on that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> How’s the lume on that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really good. Not the Seiko flash but long-lasting and more than adequate.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Citizen Orca for chores


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice evening! 💙


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

This !!! Just arrived… 😍 This makes LIV #7 ….. 🤷‍♂️ Couldn’t recommend them enough to anyone reading this that likes their designs but on the fence. Superb


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

Seiko 
SRPD65

Supporting the fight, hopeful for peace....
View attachment 16645724


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mjc1 (Jun 21, 2014)

New G-Shock


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Helmet'76;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Starting off with this Mühle Glashütte


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switching to this Oris


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

Seiko for this fine Monday


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Oris


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient Mako USA II









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Nazario Azzurro









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

I adore this watch.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Waldan Heritage Sportline tonight


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a beautiful day! 🧡👊


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Starting off with this Oris


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Deep Blue


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switching to this Mido


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Steeldive Turtle/Willard/Hulk









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Great combo, not so good for the heat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSchinasi (12 mo ago)

My SO wanted to buy me a watch but I told her that she could not spend more that $100 on it. I think she nailed it.


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

If this watch was 39mm I don’t know if I’d have any other watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Hump or not, have a good Wednesday! 😎


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Happy towelday! #towel #towelday 😊👍😊🛸👽


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Boo Lover Pre See drive

96B230



















Easy, take it.

K.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Longines Hydroconquest 39mm









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

garydusa said:


>


like that cmbo...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Mido


----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## Mazzyracer (8 mo ago)




----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Yarr...Have yee ever heard of Helm?
It tis a good watch.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a good one everybody, enjoy and be safe! 👊


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


> View attachment 16655142


Paul

That's a beauty !


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido morning


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Steinhart OVM.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

Baltic MR-01 from the first batch


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Two bulls today;
Cheers!








(Oh!;today is thursday,sorry)

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switching to this Eterna


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Boy! You see all the blemishes out here in the sunshine, don't you?
Maybe, one day, a new crystal.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

TGIF 🙏😍
Have a good day! 👊🖤


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Eterna


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The Pogue today;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Methinks I should clean the lens...all the 2 MP that Apple graced this tablet with 😂


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Aviator 8 today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Yicker In Indiana (10 mo ago)




----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I changed out the bezel insert on my Islander and added a black leather strap with blue stitching. Kinda liking this look. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Root Beer.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Stingray 47 Ti


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Been loving this little 37mm Seiko 5 now that I put it on an Uncle Seiko bracelet. I've come full circle in my watch journey and I'm now appreciating more watches in the 36-38mm range.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Mazzyracer (8 mo ago)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Happy Theiko Thaturday!
#atlas #landshark










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko Prospex SRPC49/K1


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis Chrono Classic for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The bear today;
Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

Maranez Samui Vintage. Just got it in a couple of days ago and I LOVE it. Very tight build tolerances and very well constructed.


----------



## Aladave (Nov 1, 2021)

My Islander - modded with an Uncle Seiko BoR bracelet and Namoki’s glass bezel insert.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Mid day swap to this


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

“I Gnome, it’s been a Mesh-ee Week”


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice to be back under the sun, at the pool, with a cold beer.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson for chores


----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a good week everybody and be safe! 👊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

500 titanium


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Loading my Seiko;
Cheers!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Swapped over


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Longines Hydroconquest today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a great day, be safe and keep walking!👊


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson morning


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

put a leather strap on it this morning


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switched to this Certina


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## copernicus_drank (8 mo ago)

Tissot Memphis. Swapping out the bland strap it came with for an alligator embossed one really upped the 80s vibe.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a good month! 😎


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Switched between two Wengers today:









Never assumed that such entry-level watches can be so visually pleasing!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Premium Blue.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Certina


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient Mako USA II









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

Seiko King Turtle


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

Memorial Day weekend at the beach ...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> Zelos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GORGEOUS
(best model, imo)...just didn't pull the trigger myself.
Do you love it?
How is the new movement?
Please share some details about your experience with this watch.
Thanks


----------



## SOK40 (Aug 9, 2021)

Got the great GShock all rounder on.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> GORGEOUS
> (best model, imo)...just didn't pull the trigger myself.
> Do you love it?
> How is the new movement?
> ...


I had some issues with the movement running out of spec, Elshan has been quick to act and it now appears to be running about 1.5 spd slow. Bracelet is one of the best sub $1k I've ever seen, on par with Halios. Watch head is finished nicely. Dial is a thing of beauty. All in with the quick release bracelet, anti scratch coating and high end materials it defines a new bar for sub $1k micros. We as consumers get rewarded supporting brands like Zelos, he delivers a great product at one of if not the most competitive price


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone else watching Kenobi tonight? 5:00 can't get here quick enough...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Thursday is the day b4 Friday 😉
Have a good one and be safe! 👊


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice day: one of the most beautiful watches that I own.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Mazzyracer (8 mo ago)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

TGIF 🙏😍
Get safe through the day and enjoy the upcoming weekend! 👊


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Fluted Friday?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Putting it kindly - the green Ranger hasn’t got the best -ve display ever made.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This veteran today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

#redfriday


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Swapped over to the plastic garbage removed from the ocean turned into a watch time piece ... and the screw down crown is good and latches first try, the bezel action is better than some divers I've had and the lume is good too. Not a bad little watch


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

todd snyder x timex pride watch, hand winding.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

WZ0331fd again today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a beautiful Saturday afternoon! 😎


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Bonetto Cinturini thin rubber strap ! 👌


M


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

nemo!


----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)

Tudor BB 79230B


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

Junghans Meisterpilot Chronoscope
on Fluco strap


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


I just love the colors on the Squalies. I have a couple. Kind of hooked on the colors!


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)

Great for scrubbing my concrete pool


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Started the day with the Invicta 9094OB. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Switched the Seiko PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Good for almost 420 miles today with a day trip to help set my 20 year old up in his new place.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Citizen Nighthawk for chores


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis Chrono for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Carl F. Bucherer on Tropic


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rootbeer afternoon


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)

G-Shock for me and a Baby-G for my daughter


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Ahhhhhh........ the pool-side shots return !

Lovely watch too.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good morning, have a successful week and be safe! 👊


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

VanBanner AO on a C&B Chevron. VB helpfully provides curved spring bars that give a more molded fit:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rolex


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

TCM: “Mare” (47mm)


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

shibaman said:


> I just love the colors on the Squalies. I have a couple. Kind of hooked on the colors!


I agree. They have some unique colorways.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Yicker In Indiana (10 mo ago)

Praesidus Type A-11 - a cheapo quartz that have a lovely vintage feel.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Horween leather arrived today. Think I like it on her, it's so thin and soft


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

switcharoo & um……yea, it’s a “hand cranker”


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Waldan Heritage Sportline


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

This watch is pretty darn good. For being a recycled ocean plastic-made watch it’s actually pretty solid with good lume and bezel action. Dial is finished well too. Also, gave her a test in my wet tester and she held up fine to my max pressure testing ability (6ATM). Lastly, the purchase helps support a ocean cleanup effort.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Ming Monday









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a beautiful day everybody! 👊


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I wish looking after the Kinetics in my collection was as difficult as caring for this BA.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

7006'74;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## VKM (Nov 29, 2021)

Diving thru a tunnel 😂


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Rolex


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice evening and a good rest everybody!🧡








SARG009


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Pook for this afternoon. Swapped the usual rubber off today and threw on this Horween Dublin leather. Been trying it on different watches, I’m really liking it, may order another.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

[email protected] 🔩🤓🔧
Have a nice day! 👊


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

Uncle Seiko Jubilee on the way, but loving this recent acquisition so far!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

One more day


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

UFO today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Affordable Dan Henry 1939 today:


----------



## Mazzyracer (8 mo ago)

20+years and still going. I'm still amazed at how light and comfortable the watch is to wear. This is my one "Keeper" if I had to choose.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Victorinox Swiss Army field watch, from the early eighties!


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## MattSmith (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Thursday is the day b4 Friday 🤓
Have a good one everybody and be safe! 👊


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

As soon as Steinhart released this I was on the ”buy now” button.


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

MWW 62MAS


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this mecaquartz;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

Omega Seamaster


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Tan black and silver just works


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Another under roughly $5 total new acquisition. Part of the Ebay Bag o’ Watches I recently bought. Just needed a new battery. Oh and lume shot too!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Evening switch to the NTH Nazario Azzurro...









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

My Daughter always says “Yassss”!!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

I just took this off, but I am enjoying it being a bit of a daily


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My MoonSunWatch Mark I 
Custom💓💓


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this Seiko 6139-7070 '77;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mas MAS


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

@Chronopolis mashup of German/Japanese modding


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Watchout63 said:


> @Chronopolis mashup of German/Japanese modding


It's positively Gerpanese ! Or Japerman !


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

It's #redfriday, innit?


----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Farer Discovery to kick off the weekend


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My two new G-Shock GAB2100’s landed last night. 
These are the two model with positive display. I liked the other colors too but I’d struggle to read such small negative displays. 

The yellow is fun and I wasn’t sure if I’d like it so I also got the more classic black too. But I do like the yellow and it’ll be fun to have in the collection. So I’m keeping it. 

I love that they finally made them solar and Bluetooth. Truly a convenient set it and forget it watch  All Gshock should be solar and MB6 or Bluetooth IMHO. I’m sure it cost them very little. 

GAB2100C-9A (Yellow)
GAB2100-1 A (Black)











Wearing the yellow today


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> My two new G-Shock GAB2100’s landed last night.
> These are the two model with positive display. I liked the other colors too but I’d struggle to read such small negative displays.
> 
> The yellow is fun and I wasn’t sure if I’d like it so I also got the more classic black too. But I do like the yellow and it’ll be fun to have in the collection. So I’m keeping it.
> ...


Congratulations on your new Japs! 
You have a watch that will last you forever; 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The Bull today;
Happy weekend!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## the.minimalist (Aug 18, 2020)

Q: How much green would you like?
A: Yes.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice evening!








GLYCINE GL0187


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

With the help of Steve M (an excellent man to deal with) we put








together this REDRO
​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a beautiful and relaxed Sunday! 😎💙


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Still the U50









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with this cheerful little orange, with cold and sun; 
Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice Sunday evening and a good rest! 🧡👊


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

King Turtle on an Uncle Seiko strap


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Steinhart Apollon.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

The site keeps flipping the pics....


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

#mondayblues
#bluewatchmonday










-Rusty


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Started with a Heinrich. Moved on to an Eterna.


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

Helson Shark Diver for Coffee


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This military today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Watch got hung up in Chicago (US Customs?) for 10 days, and I was on vacation for a week, but here we are, together, at last! 

It's VERY YELLOW !









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

On my wrist right now, but I'm aspiring to get a Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive later this year:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Sorry I've been M.I.A. lately, but here's what I'm wearing right now!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Momentum Square 2


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gshock GAB2100C-9A tonight 
I was worried I might not like the yellow and had preordered the black one too as contingency. But I do love it so I’m going to return the black I’ve not worn.
The yellow is really cool and glad it has a positive display.


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Gshock GAB2100C-9A tonight
> I was worried I might not like the yellow and had preordered the black one too as contingency. But I do love it so I’m going to return the black I’ve not worn.
> The yellow is really cool and glad it has a positive display.


We're Casio twins, Brice.... except that I'm not wearing mine at the moment 😎


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a good day and be safe! 👊


----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Something different









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

High Polish Titanium


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

My little Grana, that might just have been carried around during the Korean War. I'm investigating.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

36mm goodness


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the 007;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Today, I decided to go "all retro" and throw myself back to the mid-eighties, when this was a watch I wore as a young man, on occasion, in the world headquarters of Chevron Corp, in San Francisco. Those WERE the days! 

Today, FORTY years on, it's not a common choice of mine to wear. I am retired and not at all that into the "gold watch" thing. 

BUT, this is still a great, high quality, classic Seiko Quartz watch, a superbly accurate watch, that looks as new today as it did in... 1982!  (Not surprising, of course, as it has been resting quietly in a drawer... for nearly 40 years!) A new battery install yesterday, brings the distant past back to life! WOO HOO!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Love me a meteorite









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Mint anyone?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Got Mesh?


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

Exploring the office


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Right now, on the back patio, in Scottsdale. Victorinox Cavalry SAW vintage mid 1980's.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

New arrival...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> New arrival...


Congratulations on your new San Martín! (very good, it bears the name of the great Liberator!) Enjoy it a lot! 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today I continue with 007; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu again today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

WOTD










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## VKM (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Strap change.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

rubendefelippe said:


> Congratulations on your new San Martín! (very good, it bears the name of the great Liberator!) Enjoy it a lot!
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Honeymooning!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Word Nerd (7 mo ago)

In the military a large watch (commonly referred to as a BFW) is for the most part considered mandatory daily wear. When I retired, the custom continued largely because for most of my adult life, I had worn only BFWs. I decided this summer to try and introduce small watches into the rotation. Of course some of the machismo is recovered with the Bond Nato Strap. It's certainly gonna take some getting used to but I must admit, it's stylish and very comfortable


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back go the Gshock GAB2100C for the evening


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

As the evening winds down... this arrived today. Simple. Affordable. Classic. I like it!

Now... hmmm, how about some mods?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Orange Deaumar Ensign.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Just back from a few days in the Twin Cities for my daughter’s college orientation. This Eterna was a good companion.


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm absolutely in love with the San Martin


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

High noon on Fortis Friday


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

SNKK17K1 arrived yesterday. I love it even more than I thought I would! Sweet basic watch.

Time to get going...









Quick time check in the garage...









Seiko lume looking good... ready to fire up the M50i.









And, AWAY WE GO!


----------



## Word Nerd (7 mo ago)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## WatchTed (10 mo ago)

Scuse the crap light and my phone camera.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the 007;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Fortis Spacematic for chores


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

A bit of a test drive really...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16700843
> 
> 
> View attachment 16700844


Just a good, simple amazing watch. Love it. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

PADI


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Corum


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Paxman said:


> Corum
> View attachment 16707990
> View attachment 16707992


And a freshly shorn, Maisie


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Wonderful, the pool-side shots return for the summer !!

Now, try shifting the focus to the scene behind the watch, please.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Happy Father's Day










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## sypher704 (Mar 31, 2021)

Newest add to the collection, just wanted something simple and white for the summer but now the lume has me hooked!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


>


Love the broad bezel and subtle lume dots


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Walking beans on a chilly morning with my trusty Amphibia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sypher704 (Mar 31, 2021)

Day two with the Alpina, day two on wrist!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Started with a Corum and moved on to a Mido


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Lovin this watch! Can hardly wait to get my hands on another Helm! I'm on the waitlist for a Komodo. And last I checked I was 5102. Now I'm at 4387, Woo-Hoo! Movin on up Baby! At this rate I should have one in 5 years! 😕😧😨😭


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Word Nerd (7 mo ago)

Casio Duro with 22mm Ritchie Nato strap


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Blue Monday










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: vta_watch
Pixelfed: vta_watch


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Day 4 on the wrist and loving every minute!


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Benjamin NV said:


> Love the broad bezel and subtle lume dots


Thanks Ben !


----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

OR1 this morning























Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

This on the wrist now. Love the rubber strap and clasp.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16710843
> 
> 
> View attachment 16710844


Man, that Orient is gorgeous.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

DesertArt said:


> Man, that Orient is gorgeous.


I agree 🙂

Stay tuned, I'll post a blue dial version later 😉


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

@DesertArt .


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sunbeam on the Sunburst yesterday for #bluewatchmonday...










Snowflake dial for #tudortuesday (Tudor Homage Tuesday) - and I sure hope Ep6 doesn't disappoint tomorrow!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Love this beast !









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

1st Watch on since the Positive “ViD” Test!








“I’m back BABY!”


----------



## zent26 (10 mo ago)

New-to-me Orient Ray I needed a new strap. Still trying to decide if this one is Too Much


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## sypher704 (Mar 31, 2021)

The plan was to add a white watch into the rotation for summer, but now the only time it leaves the wrist is to change the strap! Day three with the startimer pilot, day one with the Zuludiver blue NATO. This…this combo is the keeper


----------



## sypher704 (Mar 31, 2021)

zent26 said:


> New-to-me Orient Ray I needed a new strap. Still trying to decide if this one is Too Much
> 
> View attachment 16712340


Commit to the orange bond! If you’re still shopping around though and don’t mind the extra strap bulk a nato in that pattern nylon will, I think, be a match made in heaven for the new orient. Nice!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar 2000 (T120.607.11.041.00)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Amped Up/Toned Down










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## christopherpd (12 mo ago)

Quicksilver said:


> There is a popular thread in DWF so thought it might be worth starting one here. I know many don't post in the WRUW threads and/or change watches multiple times per day. Post what is on ur wrist right now....


Seiko 5 - my "everyday watch".


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa SS DiverOne T dial


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

So many beautiful watches in the world.... sheesh!

Of my own, this one keeps winning out in the "choose to wear today" competition. Just so pleasing to my eyes in design, coloration, proportions, and size. I do keep trying to find another I like as much, though.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Meg!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Strapcode Engineer today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sypher704 (Mar 31, 2021)

This Tissot doesn’t swap straps well, but I don’t like leather in the summer. As such, Zuludiver OD Green Cordura strap on for today! Annoying strap-fitting bezel overhang be darned!


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good morning and have a good Thursday! 💪💛👊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Samurai Coral Sea.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## MrM0964 (7 mo ago)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16715431


Very nice. What are the details on that strap?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Squale


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

New arrival yesterday. Not going to be my everyday watch, but nice to have on occasion. I like the accuracy.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Steinhart Kermit









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

FedEx just left this on my doorstep. Me like! *Titanium* case and bracelet, *sapphire* crystal, dead-on quartz accuracy, low profile case, and super-light weight. I think Seiko did a fine job with this one... especially the green dial. Comfortable form-factor: *Case size: 40.3 mm. Case length: 46.6mm. Lug-to-Lug: 43 mm. Case thickness: 8.7 mm. Band width: 20 mm.*

Seiko SUR377


----------



## sypher704 (Mar 31, 2021)

Day four out of five this week with the Alpina, We’re still on honeymoon, I swear I’ll wear something different eventually!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Graham


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

For today, Continuing the yellow dial run with this Citizen Chrono 8110A




























Take it easy.

K.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

This OP wannabe


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sypher704 (Mar 31, 2021)

Rounding out the week with new faithful. Night time is the right time for lumin’


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Citizen Luke Skywalker edition.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 7548-700B, june 1978


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

DH 1970


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex Mk1 Aluminum TW2T10300 today. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Wasty (Aug 27, 2021)

My SNGZ17


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Nethuns (No. 7 Bronze Dial Swiss Made)


----------



## orioner (Aug 11, 2010)

Pilot’s IWC Double Chronograph TOP GUN Ceratanium


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Happy Saturday!










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sypher704 (Mar 31, 2021)

Just F’ing around with straps today. Can’t find one I dislike on the Startimer, so that’s neat!


----------



## sypher704 (Mar 31, 2021)

garydusa said:


> The Nethuns (No. 7 Bronze Dial Swiss Made)


Throwing you a like for what looks like a Rawlings baseball mitt repurposed into a watch strap. Very neat!


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

It's 30°C here in Toronto, so I'm just hanging in the backyard with a cold brew. No point in going out and roasting.


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## ajmxco (11 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

No BMW steering wheel necessary when you’ve got a 50 year old John Deere 4020 to provide some background for your 5KX. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpwatchme (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Simple Casio Sunday.









Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Casio G-Shock GMWB5000GD-4


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello, from Des Moines!


----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

My latest mod, bronze seiko 62mas


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ANONIMO


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Wearing the Luke Skywalker edition once again.























Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

garydusa said:


> ANONIMO




Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Word Nerd (7 mo ago)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

TheCowWatcher said:


> View attachment 16722675


Last week I swapped a Seestern Doxa lookalike for a ProMaster just like yours.
Ought to get here tomorrow. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## F/22 (Jan 10, 2022)

Lazy on changing dates









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO MILITARE*


----------



## sypher704 (Mar 31, 2021)

Claims of inconsistent QC kept me away for a while, but a summer clearance sale pulled me RIGHT back into needing this one in the box. Yema Navygraf Heritage, arrived today and sized up on the bracelet. Excited!


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Victorinox Swiss Army Cavalry watch


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Putting some patina on the bronze Glycine


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ORIS TT1 Small Seconds 1000meter (47mm)*


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Swapped a baby blue Seestern Doxa lookalike for this.
I dig it!
























Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Blue Seiko


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fred’s last release, the Retro World in burgundy (one of 3 variants)

RIP Fred


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Expedition.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Another day putting patina on bronze


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Watch Beginner said:


> View attachment 16727462


love that blue!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Linen!









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bernhardt Retro World  on canvas 
This one is on loan but they nailed the retro vibe of the case. 
Also just saw they’re running a 20% off sale this weekend.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

TAG today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Ballast.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Nethuns No.5 Swiss*


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

This is definitely going to be my new daily wear. I just received it today and the fact that it has the solar function is already one reason why this is going to get a lot of wrist time.

I have a decent collection of mechanical/automatic watches, but this is just... It's just so easy to wear that it's a no-brainer for me.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with this Glycine


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Largest of the GRUPPO GAMMA’s
47mm Titanium Vanguard (MKIII)*


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

This one right now









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako I today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Beginner (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Just got a deal on this, barely used, on e-bay... I LOVE IT.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

That yellow Seiko is beautiful!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Bausele OceanMoon*

*


  




*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Pamphibian out for a walk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Dupli

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Starting July with my favorite; Cheers!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Happy Canada Day my fellow compatriots... unfortunately I don't have a red and white watch to wear today and I'll be outdoors anyway, subjecting it to the elements.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

CWC + Haveston











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GSD-3A on DrunkArtStraps canvas for FliegerFriday 

TGIF. Excited about another long weekend


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Ipse said:


> Happy Canada Day my fellow compatriots... unfortunately I don't have a red and white watch to wear today and I'll be outdoors anyway, subjecting it to the elements.
> 
> View attachment 16733628


Nice. You could also use a Polar Bear watch for Canada Day


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Seiko monster today.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> GSD-3A on DrunkArtStraps canvas for FliegerFriday
> 
> TGIF. Excited about another long weekend


Love the look of that GSD! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

This one today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

MMI Turret


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

The unknown Stuntman: Certina DS Cascadeur


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

brymp21 said:


> MMI Turret


Here you go:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Monduhr , custom dial


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Zlatoust Agat ChS195 Bronze “the small one”*




































*…and a Squirrel !*








*Cheers! *


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice evening!🖤🤍


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Devil Diver













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Sexy lines


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Russ1965 said:


> We're Casio twins, Brice.... except that I'm not wearing mine at the moment
> View attachment 16695857


yay. Awesome  

How are you liking it ?
Loving mine. Returned the black and kept the awesome yellow


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> yay. Awesome
> 
> How are you liking it ?
> Loving mine. Returned the black and kept the awesome yellow


I like it more than the others in my collection:


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

CT Scuderia. I liked the shape of it and although I have small wrists I have been enjoying it.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Red, white, and blue for church today.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

In preparation for tomorrow...


----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Axwell Vertigo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne proto dial. 

I love this dial and the various shades of blue it takes.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze
“The Rare Teal Dial” (On Di Stefano’ Strap) (44mm)*




































*and…
“Drive it like you Stole it!”*








*Cheers! *


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

High noon with this Omega


----------



## MattSmith (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Got bored and started fiddling with a watch. (Does that ever happen to you?)
Nothing wrong with the bracelet, just - y'know, like I said, was bored - so I put this gray nylon 2-piece on. 
Not a terrible look, but MUCH better with the bracelet.
Anyways...blah blah blah watches blah blah blah. 










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT0200-05E today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AST236 (Apr 11, 2019)

Seiko SNZF17. My go-to for the last year or so. Nothing special but I really like the look and feel.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Red, white and blue.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Looong day on the water today. Tomorrow I will probably swim all day again but with a different watch. And maybe grill some dogs


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Still on the wrist today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CASIO G-Shock GMW-B5000D-1


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Happy 4th of July”!*


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna for the 4th of July neighborhood pool party.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Going red, white and blue with the NTH Nazario Azzurro for the 4th.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Happy 4th


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Vostok. Purchased several years ago NOS for 20 0r 25 bucks before the boom on popularity.
















Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Jubilee today. Happy 4th of July! 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

garydusa said:


> *“Happy 4th of July”!*


What a stunning and appropriate combination! Love it!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Damasko DA36


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*another ZLATTY…
Bronze-n-Stainless-n-Mokume (46mm)*



























*approved by Mothers-n-Grandmothers everywhere..*








*Cheers! *


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Red Sea Six Pounder


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neverlate1973 (Aug 21, 2020)

New to me !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got my Gshock GAB2100C-9A tonight


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Axwell Arrow.









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NatDaBrat (Oct 9, 2020)

My new delivery Marlin Mk2


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Started with a Six Pounder and moved on to a Captain


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

OMS 🥝 🐦 kiwi


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

OMS 🥝 Kiwi 🐦


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“The Big One..The Real Deal”
Zlatoust 192-ChS (Agat) 60mm (75mm w/Crown)*









*Baseball Straps & Coasters by MOTT STRAPS (Solar g-shocker)*



























*and MR. BEAN…*








*Cheers! *


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sypher704 (Mar 31, 2021)

Today, my NATO doing its job in the workplace!


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

So, I dig orange on a watch.
I love my Orange Monster, and I love this Edifice even more.
But...waddayathink?
Too much of a good thing? 











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## KA4993 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Dusty DH 1939


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Another day with the Captain


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze MKIII
on Di Stefano’ Strap (Blue Dial) (44mm)*



























*“TAAA—DAAA!”*








*CHEERS!  *


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedcakes (10 mo ago)




----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Pulsar Chrono.


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Can't stop wearing this one


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

OMS 🥝 Kiwi 🐦


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Silly little watch










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Late change to this Helson and some yard work.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

Invicta 1953


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bernhardt Retro World


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Seiko 5, nice white dial with an elastic nato strap from cheap nato straps.com EDIT: I swear to the all mighty that my wrist shots look off, as far as how HUGE the watches look.....


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Ocean7 designated stunt watch


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Birthday gift from wife. Haven't sized the bracelet yet, but for now this strap will do.









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzyracer (8 mo ago)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Oops


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ain’t no Diver Today,….But, it’s kinda Big!
The CORUM BUBBLE (45mm)



























Cheers! *


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamik (Jul 3, 2019)

Reduced on an Uncle Seiko Flatlink


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

It's a beautiful, warm evening in Scottsdale tonight....


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Elliot Brown - Holton Automatic (101-A10-R06)


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Dan byers (Mar 3, 2006)

Seiko


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 again today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Franken that started as a Pagani 43mm.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Designated stunt watch doing stunts like timing parking meters and cutting the lawn.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Diving for 45mm Bronze Sharks Today*_
*

























*
_*Cheers Big Ears! *_


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Nautica today. Have had it for several years and Pleasantly surprised by it. Screw down crown, great solid metal bracelet, and rotating tight bezel. Oh cant forget the nice dial, the way the subdials are positioned, add in the cool seconds hand with the circle is just seXy


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)

CWC G10


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/BdO2VJN


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Sunday stunt watch on a walk with Maisie


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

F-108


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Awesome Wenger that just needed a battery to start a new chapter in it's gada watch life.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Bulova on nato. Strap color is growing on me


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switching to a Tissot to take in the Austrian Grand Prix


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306 from 1978.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Finally My New A1 45mm Unsealed!
& quickly onto a Stingray…











































*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPF13 Anthracite Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Starting out the day with this Tissot and a walk with Maisie


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## KA4993 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GBC 100 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Scurfa DiverOne T dial since yesterday afternoon 
Loving this dial and the darker blue strap


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue on Blue on Bracelet A1 Today..



































CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Some Guy Out West (11 mo ago)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible=Such a great watch!









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Brunmontagne 😲 👍


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)

only paid $40, so that’s affordable right?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

NY0040 on Jubilee 😊


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Speedy on Baseball Tuesday












































Cheers! *


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Fun Frog out for a walk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

Straton Yacht Racer, on a Strapcode Jubilee


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bernhardt Retro World


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Laco erbstuck


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Another day with the Frog


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Navigator.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

009 right now. Love this watch.
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ain’t no “victa”…


























CHEERS SHIRLEY! *


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Flight today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

My G-Shock 5610 has been getting a lot of wrist time. Solar charging is best charging.


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

I love this salmon dial 🍣 

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . . #microbrandwatches #microbrandwatch #bicompax #bicompaxchronograph #bicompax002 #limitededitionwatch #limitededitionwatches #salmondialwatches #salmondialwatch #balticwatches #balticwatchesbicompax002 #balticwatchesbicompax #balticwornandwound #salmondial #affordablewatch #affordablewatches #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt"







www.instagram.com


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Compass/Thermometer Mode Activated.
102°F in my driveway this sunny afternoon. 











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Range day.....











That turned into pool day......


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## F/22 (Jan 10, 2022)

Probably the only tool watch for a desk job









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Bottlecap


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

New to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

2x the price of a cup of covfefe... 😂


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ol’School ARTEGO Today..


























Cheers!*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Fun watches today. Frog and then Vario Trench


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Bulova computron reissue yesterday, forgot to post . Caravelle quartz today.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Love these Casio Lineage Ani-Digi watches, just received this from a WUS member.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Being a very sunny day I thought it fitting to wear my Bulova Solar.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bulova Moonwatch


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

One and a half hand dick watch


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vario Trench


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Yes, it’s a Mirrored Pic Today…

















Cheers! *


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Lamenting the era of cheap Seikos. They really have always done it right for budget people. Some of the best $75 I never even spent, because it was a gift.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

Merkur UTC


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)

mtallman said:


> Merkur UTC
> 
> View attachment 16763426


I like that alot, I had to Google it and add it to my short list. Damn this site


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

🥚🥚🌭One hand dick watch vulgo ohdw😁


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*KALMAR in a SUIT SATURDAY..

















CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Two wristed kind of a day!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Wearing this Fortis for some yard work. Is it a Flieger? Is it a field watch? A diver? Nope. It’s a beater. 😎


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Caravelle on nato. Seems like I'm a sucker for Bulova/ Caravelle lol


----------



## Shawnathon (Oct 4, 2011)

This morning was my Nixon Regulus for an early morning trip to the beach.


----------



## Duke Morales (9 mo ago)

Swatch XX-Rated... the ticking, the TICKING!


----------



## reut0 (6 mo ago)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Coming to you from sunny Scottsdale, AZ


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wearing this but on a different strap. It is a long story I went to Illinois and browsed a store which sells items from cleanouts.F71 True Confessions


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Captain.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

ajwa.in


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Big old Vixa out for an almost four mile walk with my girl


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…geez, I’ve gotta work today
(but,..I guess I’ve gotta work sometime though)

















Cheers All!…….. *


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Double feature today!!

The itty-bitty, shiny, A168 is my WOTD.
Also showing you the black AW80 because it's going away.
Gave it, and the blue one like it, to the two grandsons who share a birthday -- 14 and 11 as of yesterday. 











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Longines Hydroconquest 39mm









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 16768373


Most important point... who is the band playing for you?


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Great quality here... Seiko NH35 is keeping within a few seconds a day with this San Martin Submariner homage. Sure works for me. DEAL! (Competes with some of the best auto movements, pretty much?) $219 well spent, in my view. (No Rolex bragging rights, though. Which is fine by me.)


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

DesertArt said:


> Most important point... who is the band playing for you?


I don't remember.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Lagunatic said:


> I don't remember.


Yep. The watch was more important than the band!  (As a musician, I think of the music first.)


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good morning, have a great week! 😎💙👊


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## mjc1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Sekonda


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Started with a Vixa and moved on to a Formex


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Alpina Startimer for me.


















Thanks.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Currently wearing my Luke Skywalker edition Citizen
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

HMT Kanchan.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling Monday Blues..47mm*
_*

























*_
*Cheers! *


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Duke Morales (9 mo ago)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

I've never learned how to delete a post here in Tapatalk.
WOTD is the Casio. 




Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk[/ATTACH]


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Did a strap change for variety from rally strap to ostrich this morning...


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

This one went for a dip in the water with me and the kids today. 


































Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

009. Still one of my favorites









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Started the day with a Formex and walk with Maisie. Moved on to a Volmax hand cranker.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Seiko today. Bought it years ago for 20 bucks lol.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling with the TRAVELLER GMT 45mm

















JEERS! *


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Russian hand cranker


----------



## mjc1 (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*SUPERVISING? (not)…
…STANDING THERE (taking wrist pics)



























..and the Band Plays On*


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## quadophile (Mar 26, 2006)

Just got this yesterday. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Yes! I have my Lunar Pilot back! It was in storage for a few months.
I checked the time, and it is right on to the second! Gotta luv the Precisionist movement. 👍


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## quadophile (Mar 26, 2006)

Bought this yesterday. It was too tempting so I went ahead. 

The simplicity and the colour just got me.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a beautiful day, from Cyprus with Love! 🇨🇾💙👊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Diver One.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

quadophile said:


> Bought this yesterday. It was too tempting so I went ahead.
> 
> The simplicity and the colour just got me.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

HMT Akarsh _one hand mod_✋⏲


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Titanium Tutima


----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Just arrived! Fantastic build quality, case polishing and finish, milled clasp quality, and great look. Kudos to *Marc @LongIsland Watch* for bringing such a nice timepiece to market... with superb Ameriquartz timekeeping accuracy, both movement & watch assembled right here in good old Arizona, USA.

Sapphire crystal, screw-down crown, bezel/insert/crystal/bracelet components compatible with SKX007 parts. Awesome.

43 x 13.5 x 46 on my 7.25" wrist.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ZILLA RESPECT












































Peace! *


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Picked up this Zodiac Grandhydra today for only…$101. Swiss-made, Ronda quartz, sapphire, 100m WR. Very very pleased with it so far!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

My very own 1945 proto Story of 1945 WW2 Field Watch


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

HMT Akarsh _one hand mod_✋


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Titoni AirMaster


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonnat Côte d'Ivoire 75%


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tutima


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

The _one hand dick watch_


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Wearing the "Sleeper" today!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Grey Suit/Grey Watch…


























Cheers!  *


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## NatDaBrat (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

Skeptical said:


> Citizen BM8560
> 
> 
> 
> ...


88LE?


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

TAHAWK said:


> 88LE?


I believe so...that just means blue, right? I've sold that one since.


----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)

usclassic said:


> View attachment 16777338
> 
> 
> View attachment 16777339
> ...


That's literally the next watch I'm looking to purchase. Do you like it?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

G-raven said:


> That's literally the next watch I'm looking to purchase. Do you like it?


Very much, it's a winner and a keeper.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)

usclassic said:


> Very much, it's a winner and a keeper.


Awesome thanks! I'm trying to sell one before I pick up that one. We all know how that goes.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Okay, so...

If you've been paying close attention to my recent posts (as you definitely always should) you will have noticed that I've shown you a different watch, every day, for the last 23 days -- ALL OF THEM CASIOS!

Today's (minty!) specimen - the venerable WV-300 - is the newest addition to the collection.

Had a saved search in the eBay for a long time, waiting for a good deal, and finally found one. 

I'm really tickled! 











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Evening swim with the Valhalla of Norway 🇳🇴 Such a unique case shape


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Went with a classic today


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

brymp21 said:


> Went with a classic today


Here you go:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

Skeptical said:


> I believe so...that just means blue, right? I've sold that one since.


Yup. Blue. ASA in white, black, and green - leather straps and Ti bracelets. Usual opaque Citizen numbering system.


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Puck


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Then sometimes I feel like having a bubble










for a fun added dial feature


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Islander Northport


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue Suit..Blue Watch..Very Hot Saturday


























Jeers! *


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tutima again. No surprise. I wore this one for the better part of a Summer a few years ago.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

usclassic said:


> View attachment 16779382
> 
> 
> View attachment 16779385
> ...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Suur Tõll (Nov 9, 2021)

Today I wore my latest purchase, a minimalist quartz chronograph from Seiko's 'SUS' (Simple & Strong) line, reference number 7T27-7A40 (I admit the picture is from a few days ago, but I wore it again in very similar circumstances, so it should get a pass, I hope):


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

View attachment 16780245


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Sharkey right now









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Starting a new run today - newest first - every Ali Express watch in the joint.
Just sized for me this morning, the Guanqin GJ16199...









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## quadophile (Mar 26, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

B&R for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Tutima


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The just announced Hawker Hurricane Clowes in blue visiting. Love those molded lume block indices. Soon available on their site.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Fully Aware


























Sunday Cheers!*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient Star today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

First day with the Heimdallr (my first) HMTF-01.






































Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good morning, have a nice day and a good week! 🧡👊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Vostok today.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tag


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Samurai Blue Lagoon


----------



## WatchlordUK (6 mo ago)

25 July 2022 wearing today and for past 2 weeks


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mjc1 (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

OMS custom one hand watch✋🙃
My summer watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

First ever bund strap newly attached to my only San Martin (SN047-Q).
Better than expected, in every way, and I only gave 10 bucks for it.
One thing's for sure - it's got the Bronze-Induced Green Wrist Syndrome sorted!










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My custom☀☀ summer 🍊🍊watch
oms one hand watch 🥕_carrot fun_
[Removed the damaged chrome from case
Sprayed the dial , customized the hour and second hand
Removed the minute hand🙃👍]


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Orient Sub










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

_Carrot fun watch_


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## merizim (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

BERNY 2678M










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Coffee time!


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Strap change today from leather to matching green canvas...


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Movie  night...









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart GMT Premium again for today!

















Cheers!  *


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Just arrived today... from Japan. Seiko Prospex SBDN071 Solar Diver, made for JDM. Champagne latte bezel insert.



















*Movement: Seiko Solar V147
Case size: 39 mm
Thickness: 11 mm
Tip-to-Tip: 47 mm
Band width: 20 mm*

Gotta say, I'm loving this gem!


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Just another day in the office 🤓
Today with my beloved SEIKO SARG009 🖤
Have a great day, hump like there's no tomorrow and be safe! 😉 👊


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Seestern 300









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Pretty fine looking $45 watch, if you ask me.
Benyar BY-5179M











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenneth77 (Dec 12, 2019)

Fresh off the fedex truck my first Sinn.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Superb ! 👍👍 

🍻


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Morning walk with Maisie and this Fortis I put on last night to work in the yard


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Two Trailer Park Girls Go
..Round The Outside”
..Round The Outside”
”GUESS WHO‘S BACK…. BACK AGAIN?” 
KAVENTSMANN’s BACK….BACK AGAIN!



























PROOF of LIFE:



























MADDOG Buckle:


























..Apologies for so many pics!
..JEERS!  *


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switched to the Devil Diver for the work day


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell GMT









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Mission to regulate a NH35 accomplished 🤓
Have a nice evening! 🧡👊


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Squale Batman


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Fresh from the post office!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Starting off with this Devil Diver


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Bulova Marine Star automatic for me.




















Thanks.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Sarb 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CgmDtqWLSeC/


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Citizen Eco-Drive titanium









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Avi-8 Hacklington for FliegerFriday


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Coolest  $15 watch I ever bought on an outrageously good $3 mesh with  closure.


















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine73 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph Tachymeter Power Reserve CA0550-52A Men's Watch


Attractive, reliable watches like Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph Tachymeter Power Reserve CA0550-52A Men's Watch has Titanium Case, Titanium Bracelet, Eco-Drive Movement, Caliber: B612, Sapphire Crystal White Textured Dial, Analog Display



www.creationwatches.com





Subdials are a dark plum color,


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## RichLee67 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Panzera A45 - it's a beast !









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

The bronze beast


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NL-NO (Feb 16, 2016)

Scooped one up while visiting A'dam. Liking the tan color and after reversing the strap it actually sits nice on the wrist.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Late morning walk with Maisie and this Yema


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Forzo for Saturday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..a STORM’s a COMING 


























 ….. “How Do WE Sleep, While Our BEDS Are BURNING..”
”The TIME has Come, To PAY the Rent, To PAY OUR SHARE!” .... *


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## nwnewbie (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

My first, and still my most impressive, AE purchase.
Officially Certified Superlative Chronometer for $57.00?!!! 
Question is - why haven't you got one yet?










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

MN0311 said:


> View attachment 16794699


Where's that strap from, man? 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time2watchout (7 mo ago)

Mowing the lawn… And I can’t seem to get it to stay in watch box, On my wrist most of the time.

Seiko 6105-8009 Resist/Resist from June 1970
My Everyday Watch, Lately.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

This just in!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Friendly neighborhood Garden Orb


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

Citizen Promaster Tough Eco-Drive Green BN0211-09X 117907 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Citizen Promaster Tough Eco-Drive Green BN0211-09X 117907 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

It's a lazy Sunday afternoon so I have time to enjoy myself, hope you do the same 🤓🧡


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Putting some patina on my Yema


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

garydusa said:


> *..a STORM’s a COMING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Fresh off the truck, today! Colors are more orange than the yellow they appear below.

Full sun...










Cool shade...


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Simple, but not plain.
Almost fancy.

















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)

hollywoodphil said:


> Where's that strap from, man?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


It's from a W-218H-1AVCF.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

An oldie.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

I am wearing my Omega Geneva from 1969. I think vintage Omegas are probably one or were a affordable option.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Needed a "spring" in my step today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Green with reds, and a curious dog.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

A day off with this Hamilton and Maisie after a weekend filled with great fun.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

009 for all my desk diving needs this morning









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

Damasko Ds30, 20mm fluorine rubber (viton) strap with double keeper and quick release spring bars on an Archer bead blasted buckle.


----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

Paxman said:


> A day off with this Hamilton and Maisie after a weekend filled with great fun.
> View attachment 16799701
> View attachment 16799702
> View attachment 16799703


Poodle? (Nice watch too.  )


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

TAHAWK said:


> Poodle? (Nice watch too.  )


Aussiedoodle. Half poodle. Half’s Australian shepherd. 😀


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

From this morning 








Silver Watch Company Archetype One Snowflake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## CoryMc (6 mo ago)




----------



## Dan byers (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Prospex Solar Diver


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Komodo time


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

brymp21 said:


> Komodo time


Here you go:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

MarineMaster Monday


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Poljot Bolshoi Nutcracker


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

San Martin today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Another good Chinese;
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Started with a Hammy and moved on to an MWW


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gondar Bronze on Bund Tuesday





















































Cheers ‘Tina Ears! *


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Silver Watch Company Archetype One Mil-Sub


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Always my favorite thread 😊
I built today's watch awhile back, ETA2824 in a parts kit from France, with an original 70's Tropic strap. It's a compressor style, though I wouldn't take it diving!









Z


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

USThe jubilee this comes with is excellent, but I felt like trying something different today. 
Orangey-brown rubber.
I don't hate it.


US $86.10 30%OFF | Parnis 40mm Sapphire Glass Automatic Men's Watch White/Black Dial GMT Function Dual Time Date Cyclops Jubilee/Oyster Bracelet








86.1US $ 30% OFF|Parnis 40mm Sapphire Glass Automatic Men's Watch White/Black Dial GMT Function Dual Time Date Cyclops Jubilee/Oyster Bracelet|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

Paxman said:


> Aussiedoodle. Half poodle. Half’s Australian shepherd. 😀


Likely smarter than any watch with those genes.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

TAHAWK said:


> Likely smarter than any watch with those genes.


Sometimes it is a question of who is walking who!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

MWW


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Longines Hydroconquest today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Giving the bambino a little wrist time this morning.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver again today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NWA
SEIKO5 GMT on canvas as I didn’t have time to even size the bracelet. I like it on strap a lot though and never been a fan is seiko bracelet but it seems comfortable so I’ll give it a go and alternate. 
I do want to try the blue version too but the orange rocks


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

US $119.00 40%OFF | PHYLIDA Black Dial PT5000 MIYOTA Automatic Watch DIVER 200M 007 NTTD Style Sapphire Crystal Solid Bracelet Waterproof 20Bar








119.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida Black Dial Pt5000 Miyota Automatic Watch Diver 200m 007 Nttd Style Sapphire Crystal Solid Bracelet Waterproof 20bar - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Just arrived yesterday... San Martin SN008-G V3, with Sellita SW200-1 movement. Nineteen hours on the wrist with just +1/2 second variance from when initially set. Impressive time keeping and build quality.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Assistant on Deck by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Another home build today, Otto Frei case, hands and dial, Seagull 2824 style auto movement. I've discovered I prefer this size more often than not, even though I am a dive watch lover.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

zippofan said:


> Another home build today, Otto Frei case, hands and dial, Seagull 2824 style auto movement. I've discovered I prefer this size more often than not, even though I am a dive watch lover.
> 
> View attachment 16805383
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

Newly acquired from another member - VanBanner VBAO....great size and build quality, and just LOOK at that dial!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Marathon


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Travel day--going with my one non-affordable.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Phoibos Leviathan up from the Deep!🦑🐙🐡🧜‍♂️☠🧜‍♂️


----------



## KIDsMag (5 mo ago)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

My vintage Cyma navy star late 1950s.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Great watch & decent wine


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

A Chinese watch. In anticipation for another to join him soon. 😬


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

s









Seiko Diver 50M mod


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

s
View attachment 16808784


Seiko Diver 50M mod


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

little upscale today...


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Giving the new spinnaker Spence a try today.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

My Alpinist today, I really don't wear this one enough it's such a beautiful watch!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Citizen for a late afternoon cut


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Wearing my Bulova Solar today as it is a totally BlueBird kinda day!😎👍


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Right now...


----------



## TumperDave (6 mo ago)

Breaking in a new distressed leather strap from Strapsco.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

New one in the stable: Tissot Le Locle Powermatic 80. Really loving the watch and the band, not as much the butterfly clasp. Got a good deal on it, though, so I'm very happy with it.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmaguire760 (Nov 26, 2021)

ScubaDude for this week in Cuba. Cheers


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Having a Ball this morning


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great weekend


----------



## SydR (Jan 1, 2020)

Tudor BB Chrono on a fabric strap.


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Seiko ‘Field Tuna’


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Seiko ‘Field Tuna’

View attachment 16811676


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old Sieko guy (5 mo ago)

76 Willy


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hiking a trail in Alaska with the Mrs. And my San Martin.























Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cougar17 said:


> Hiking a trail in Alaska with the Mrs. And my San Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful pics !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 23fengshui (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

So far Sunday has been rained out


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice and relaxing evening! 🧡👊








TourbyLawless40


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Enjoying a cold coffee beverage on a lazy sunny Sunday afternoon. Hard to believe we are already 1 week into August already!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## AFC (10 mo ago)

Timex MK1 Mechanical... honeymoon phase.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Tapatalk was acting up for a couple of days, so here are the last two in my Ali Express group.
Both, as it happened, were discovered in AE, but purchased outside the platform.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk
View attachment 16814492


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Next come the Seikos.
Here's my first Seiko, and my first (or maybe second) mechanical/automatic movement. 










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Zeppelin


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Started with a Ball and moved on to a wannabe


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot PRC200 T114.417.11.057.00 chronograph today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Bulova 96A225 Special Edition Lunar Pilot


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

Victorinox Mach4 with new Sherpa Strap from Poland


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

From 1982, today's Seiko is my oldest.
Nothing all that special about it, but I dig it.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Old Sieko guy (5 mo ago)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Love me some bronze patina


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

This for now. 








Not decided what I will wear in the next hour.


----------



## Suur Tõll (Nov 9, 2021)

A casual Seiko quartz diver from the 1990s, reference number 7N42-6130. It makes me smile.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SOK40 (Aug 9, 2021)

SKX013, on a beautiful sunny morning in Ireland.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baltic Aquascaphe Titanium 
41mm. Titanium. No date mvt. Brushed ceramic lumed bezel. Dome crystal…And blue … right up my alley and had to order it


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baltic Aquascaphe Titanium 
41mm. Titanium. No date mvt. Brushed ceramic lumed bezel. Dome crystal…And blue … right up my alley and had to order it


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Wannabe to start and then a Helson


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sam08861 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)

2021 Mondaine ‘Official Swiss Railways Giant Backlight’ - 42mm with a Ronda 513 quartz movement.


----------



## TumperDave (6 mo ago)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Got ‘Tina?…
















*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Islander Northport


----------



## mikey517 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sturhling Meridian Quartz Diver 42mm 3968. A spontaneous purchase from a Macy's sale - $59.50. A bit bigger than I like, but now I feel better making my own repair of a Pagani 1662 that stopped after 6 months. I'll attempt my first repair, swapping the DG5833 movement.
So far, keeping excellent time for NYC and Hawaii where my youngest daughter moved in 2019.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Swapped over to this. My new Komrade diver should be arriving later today !! 🎉


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Humpday


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV today. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…a Creepy FLY Landed on Hand!


























Cheers!*


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

deepsea03 said:


> Islander Northport


That strap, though!
Where's that come from? 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Blue Landshark 










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

hollywoodphil said:


> That strap, though!
> Where's that come from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks, strap is from D22 straps


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Dtn8 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

_Eye mouth guy watch , pop art 








_


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Scurfa D1 auto. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Helson Stingray 47 (Titanium)


























Cheers to the “Tin Man”…*


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Amphibia is a good choice for an early morning of picking sweet corn for the kids to sell at their stand. It was quite wet this morning. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako I today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa Day


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

A Citizen and some late afternoon yard work


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Really liking the Tissot Le Locle.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sunny Seiko for a sunny day.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Evening Switch ‘em Up for some Biz & Dinner..



























Yea…I Know, It’s a Non-Diver..








& How do you Make a Speedmaster Chunky?
..Put it on a Bund,
Post it, & Run!*


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

Just picked up this unknown 1977 Bulova whale mechanical. Its tiny at 35mm but so comfortable on. Keeps good time so far for a 45 year old mechanical. Will pop even more with a nice 18mm blue strap I have ordered.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

I am wearing the awesome Ernst Benz Chronolunar 44mm this weekend. Parchment dial works great with the brown numerals


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Another Doxa Day


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*It’za Blumo Myself Friday..


























Cheers to “Arrested Development”*


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

View attachment 16822098

Great musical choice and the watch isn't too bad either


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Needs no introduction










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Finished my chores to free up the weekend. Forecast calls for rain all Saturday. 😵‍💫


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The southern cousin charging; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Not posted in a while Seamster GMT on wrist









Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

My good ole lawn mowing watch, I’ve had this for darn near 25 years!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex TW2R37300 Blue Mk1 Aluminum today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

SNZG15 on this Seiko Saturday 










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TumperDave (6 mo ago)

Using the built in LED on my Victorinox to spot creepy things in dark places.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Coffee Time! ☕😎👍


----------



## Positively-Negative (Mar 12, 2013)

Got it in the post yesterday. Not the easiest to read, and not a great strap. Probably won't get into the regular rotation, but will become a good occasional grab and go.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Positively-Negative said:


> Got it in the post yesterday. Not the easiest to read, and not a great strap. Probably won't get into the regular rotation, but will become a good occasional grab and go.
> 
> View attachment 16827761


Parking Meter Watch !


----------



## Positively-Negative (Mar 12, 2013)

Russ1965 said:


> Parking Meter Watch !


I've been referring to it as the bathroom scales piece.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Certina Sunday


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a beautiful Sunday evening! 💙👊


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Great strap. May I ask where you got it?


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## AFC (10 mo ago)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Family outing in the old bug. Hard to believe that next year this old gal will be an antique 😲


----------



## 23fengshui (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

This to fight my Monday blues. Sugar is an extra.


----------



## TumperDave (6 mo ago)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

What do y’all think of the green strap on it?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Took the photos, but got side-tracked and forgot to post, D'oh! 😁


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

"Philippine Sunrise" Turtle on US Z199










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO’NDAY (Swiss)

















“Wish Me Luck”!*


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Certina


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

A quartz classic - the SHC033P.
I really love the bubble bezel. 
Yesterday's pic, still today's watch.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Bsw_sc said:


> What do y’all think of the green strap on it?
> View attachment 16830227


'Tain't bad. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

SKX009 right now.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16830101


I miss my Bullies - the best dogs ever.


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

The light through the window screen gives the dial that textured appearance.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

vinylgreek said:


> Great strap. May I ask where you got it?


It’s a random leather strap from eBay if I remember correctly.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKXA35 Gen 1 (Singapore) dial










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient Star today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mondaine


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

King Samurai today.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

A little stroll thru Chinatown on my way to coffee!☕ 😎👍


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

Berg3.0 said:


> It’s a random leather strap from eBay if I remember correctly.


Thanks for that sir.


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

vinylgreek said:


> Thanks for that sir.


Your welcome, I actually did some digging in my purchase history. Strap is from a seller called: kobor2012


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Switch up to the Vaer D4 Meridian solar









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 2nd Gen Pepsi 7002-7039 200m "Transitional" Diver on its hard-to-source, model-designated "oyster" bracelet, 4233ZG.










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

The dude today.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Crazy weather and will need to fight traffic to get home. 😢 

Thunderstorms, floods, hail. Luckily, I have my Save the Ocean King Samurai with adequate WR.


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

I keep coming back to this one every few days. Boliva Lunar Pilot DSOTM. Being quartz I dont have to worry about vibration as I do a lot of riding and mowing etc daily. It also has the chrono function which i use for aspects of cooking etc. The leather strap is the most comfortable on my wrist of all watches in my collection. The all black DSOTM model makes it lool smaller than it is. I honestly believe this watch is a victim of the way angles can exaggerate watch sizes as it doesnt look big on to me in real life but does on the pic.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient Mako USA II









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Working from home today wearing this one.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Orsa


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*If My Boss Call’s,
….Tell Him, I’m Busy at Work
and, Can Not Be Disturbed!….


















Bob Loblaw:








(Arrested Development)
Ha!*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## IceCreamMan (12 mo ago)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

Reliving my misspent youth. I am a bigger fan of Woodstock than of Snoopy if truth be told.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

vinylgreek said:


> Reliving my misspent youth. I am a bigger fan of Woodstock than of Snoopy if truth be told.
> 
> View attachment 16836384




Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

SOTD is the SKA-413
My only Kinetic, it has many features which are (I think) unique, including the strap. 
























Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mikey517 (Oct 26, 2020)

A second Sturhling GMT from Macys. Too good to pass up; after a lower price offer, coupon code, and using $20 bucks in Macys rewards, cast me $41.18 delivered!! 
I never realized Macys had spot deals like that until my wife suggested it.

These are very nice watches, both this and the Batman are keeping excellent time! I had never heard of them prior to visiting Macys…glad I did.

(Sorry to sound bragging, but I’m really happy I found these!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Dinner Time Switch Up…


























Don’t Ask..*


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

Bulova Curve


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

This just came in the mail today so trying it on. Bulova Sea King.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Got my Phylida _Speedmaster_ homage in the mail today. Sized and on the wrist.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

UNCLE037










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The strap on the bronze C60 is well past its best.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Bezel-less Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

On the Black Sea today


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell GMT today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I’ll Call You Back Later..


























..Ha!*


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

M’Orsa


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Last specimen in the Seiko portion of the collection is the SNK803 with the noisiest little 7S26 you ever heard.
Something's gotten loose in there, but it still keeps great time. 

Stepped in from watering plants earlier and saw something glowing, so I grabbed this shot. 











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## IceCreamMan (12 mo ago)

hollywoodphil said:


> Last specimen in the Seiko portion of the collection is the SNK803 with the noisiest little 7S26 you ever heard.
> Something's gotten loose in there, but it still keeps great time.
> 
> Stepped in from watering plants earlier and saw something glowing, so I grabbed this shot.
> ...


That dial color goes with that strap so well! Sharp combo....


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Some late afternoon yard work and this Helson beater


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## danmasterfunk (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My custom Casio


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Citizen this morning









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Started Friday a little later than usual still with the Helson, but have since made it a Fortis Friday. This B-42 Marinemaster has a burly and comfy bracelet and a luminous dial. The seconds hand sold me on it.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*DOXA 1500T Pool-rambler
“NO DIVING…You’ll Bump Your Head”



































Yay it’s Friday!*


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Vostok se









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Riding in the back seat of the Explorer, my daughter loves to drive….. 😢


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

One with my daughters hand trying to mess up my photo


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

I'll begin the run of the Mallard sub-collection today with my first one first.
The (Jules Borel) JB-W32/S3, from the Extreme Diver line, is pretty much perfect for us landlubbers, though I cannot attest to its performance in the deeps. 










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a beautiful evening! 🧡👊


----------



## adamctwilson (5 mo ago)

G-Shock Mudmaster which is my solid daily wearer for all things chaotic.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

hollywoodphil said:


> I'll begin the run of the Mallard sub-collection today with my first one first.
> The (Jules Borel) JB-W32/S3, from the Extreme Diver line, is pretty much perfect for us landlubbers, though I cannot attest to its performance in the deeps.
> 
> View attachment 16841557
> ...


Is that lume naturally that green color is it charged right now causing it to have a green color?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

NTH Santa Fe out by Rutland Water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Thinking of holidays.......


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shorange


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Afternoon change to the Tissot Seastar 2000 T120.607.11.041.00 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Longines today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

sal4 said:


> Afternoon change to the Tissot Seastar 2000 T120.607.11.041.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is a really gorgeous piece! I have looked hi and low but haven't been able to find an example to see in person. The local AD's only have the black and gold colorway, that one has also caught my eye.
Anyway nice watch!😎👍


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Swimming with the wolf 🐺 … I can stare at this all day


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Thanks again to @daswatch for this gem!

1971 Timex Electric, case made in Great Britain. Blew some air into the case and put in a battery, it started right up! Now to cycle through 11 days to correct the date ha!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Having a big breakfast - need to go lite


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Second in the Mallard group is this 35x44x8(!)mm Combat field watch. So thin compared to practically all of my other watches it sometimes seems weird looking, like it's been printed on.
But, I dig it.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with this funky Mido


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tissot Le Locle today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Suur Tõll (Nov 9, 2021)

Today it's the heart-warmingly blue-dialled 1970s automatic sports watch from Zenith's 'Surf' category, which I understand was meant to signify water resistance equivalent to about 30m.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

San Martin today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)

View attachment 16846853


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

Trusty Nighthawk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## IceCreamMan (12 mo ago)

Cougar17 said:


> Longines today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I love this dial. Large numerals, the hands - love everything about it. So nice!


----------



## IceCreamMan (12 mo ago)

Paxman said:


> Continuing with this funky Mido
> View attachment 16844630
> 
> View attachment 16844632
> ...


I'll give you an extra 'like' for putting your pooch in the pic. Well done!


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Mallard #3 is the JB-W31/S3 Extreme Chronograph.
I love the look of the gray dial/black subs. 
And, the legibility! 
Sadly, the chronograph function in mine don't work no more. 
One day, I'll get it fixed.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good afternoon! 💙👊


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Do yu like this emerald dial? 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: "Do you like this green dial? 😉 . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikosarb #vintageseikowatch #seikosarb007 #seikosarbforever #seikosarblovers #sarb #sarb007 #greenwatch #greenwatches #greenwatchlovers #greendial #greendialwatch #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: "Do you like this green dial? 😉 . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikosarb #vintageseikowatch #seikosarb007 #seikosarbforever #seikosarblovers #sarb #sarb007 #greenwatch #greenwatches #greenwatchlovers #greendial #greendialwatch...




www.instagram.com


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Mallard #4 is my oldest - from sometime in the early 60s, I'd say.
It's difficult to photograph because the acrylic crystal is cloudy from all the scratches (it'll be getting a PolyWatch treatment soon) and because there's not a great deal of contrast between the indices and the dial.

How about that linen dial, though?!

At 32x38x12mm it is by far the smallest men's watch I own.
The 16mm leather strap - which I dig - came off a ladies' Timex from a lot I bought.
Don't know nothin' about the movement (because it predates the catalog I've got), except that it's non-hacking, hand wound, and runs a bit slow. 
I love it.

















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Couldn’t stand the rubber that it came on so slapped it on a Nato pronto.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Eterna


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Caravelle Sea Hunter and Gracie


----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

This one right now









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BRA-ss + sta-INLESS
= 49mm of “BRAINLESS” activity Today..



























Apologies,








(My Wife, has called twice, & lectured me as well…)*


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice evening, relax and enjoy! 🧡👊


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

My watch this morning









And, this afternoon, the San Martin SN008-G V3 with Swiss movement (Selitta SW-200).


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Corgeut sterile dialfor today. After market leather strap. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Mallard #5, the Dura-X JB-W16/1M, is a very different looking field watch than the Combat version. A bit larger at 37mm across and 43mm lug-to-lug...but it, also, is only 8mm thick. 
Brushed and polished (rather than blasted) steel, and the blingier (folded link) bracelet give it higher style points. 
A bit of Victorinox about its design, but not a copy of anything.

• -2/+3 minutes per year accuracy. 
• 7 year battery life, and the seconds hand jumps to tell you you're near the end.
• Sapphire crystal, along with screw-down crown and caseback, giving 150m water resistance. 

Pretty not-bad. 










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Winding down my Sonoran Desert day.... with a basic black submariner running a Selitta SW-200 movement.


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Borealis Sea Storm


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Bulova Devil Diver.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Longines Hydroconquest 39mm









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE (on MOTT STRAPS!)


























Cheers! *


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

I really like this caramel dial 😍

Feel Free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . . #dive #vintagediver #vintagediverwatch #diverwatchporn #diverwatchvintage #diverwatchs #montredeplongee #patinadial #lumeshot #lumewatch #skindiver #skindiverwatch #skindiverlover #skindiverwatches #vintagedivers #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: ". . . #dive #vintagediver #vintagediverwatch #diverwatchporn #diverwatchvintage #diverwatchs #montredeplongee #patinadial #lumeshot #lumewatch #skindiver #skindiverwatch #skindiverlover #skindiverwatches #vintagedivers #watchshot #watchlovers...




www.instagram.com


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ottone said:


> View attachment 16853029


Where can I get one ?

 The o'cock timer?


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Wearing right now!

I just customized this Seiko 5 with a new bezel insert. Original bezel inset was blah and boring. I like the watch much better now... one of a kind! WooHoo.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Last, and newest, of my sord of Mallards is certainly the most beautifulest. 
The JB-W28/YY2-MOP is, believe it or don't, a man's watch.
I got a very good deal on it, NIB. Even managed to talk the seller down. 
Now, I have a couple of other gold watches, but this is WAY GOLDER than any of them.
The mother-of-pearl is so subtle - I want to say "dainty", but don't dare - I've got to find just the right angle and lighting to see it come to life. When I do, though, it's really  pretty. 
The persistent question - much as I'm glad I added it and enjoy looking at it - is: Will I ever wear it IRL? 
What I think, currently, is that I'll find a leather strap or two - maybe something exotic like lizard or ostrich - and see if that helps.


















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Timex TW2R37400 Aluminum Mk1 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Flieger Friday for Fri-yay! day.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DesertArt said:


> Wearing right now!
> 
> I just customized this Seiko 5 with a new bezel insert. Original bezel inset was blah and boring. I like the watch much better now... one of a kind! WooHoo.


Nicely executed too !

I love it.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> Nicely executed too !
> 
> I love it.


Thank you. So kind of you to say.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

And as as we wind on down the road,
our shadows taller than our soul
there runs a watch that we all know
which shines time light and wants to glow...









...to be a rock and not to roll!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


> Where can I get one ?
> 
> The o'cock timer?


One-off production by an artist. There is only one piece😄👌


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Because the o'cock was never released. So here is the dick watch.💋😉


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bronzer chrono


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa titanium DiverOne MS22 on Ute nato


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Omega


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE : MARE (Sea) (Italian)

















“Happy Happy Friday”!*


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DenverBuff (May 19, 2009)

Garmin Fenix 7s.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Put it on this kevlar strap by Ocean Crawler. The strap is unbelievable, very soft and comfortable and well worth the price.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Aerojet


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

And back on with the Urban Diver with its 904L case and supreme dial


----------



## Tombaus (Oct 1, 2017)

Hot off the delivery truck, my latest vintage Seiko 5, racer design...

Sent from my SM-G770U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombaus (Oct 1, 2017)

Delete please


----------



## Tombaus (Oct 1, 2017)

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Just arrived today... popped on a nicer leather strap that I wasn't using. Loving this new watch! Great quality, very sensibly priced, absolutely no-fuss, bother free Eco-Drive with superb accuracy specs. Second hand ticks precisely on the markers! Yes. What's not to love? (I do plan to shop for a "great" strap for this watch.)

Field watch, alive in the field.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis for Friday night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec for Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Up next: Victorinox

Today I present the 241125.
I've acquired a lot of watches since I got this one, but it still stands out as one of my very best looking.
And it's got new shoes!


















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

San Martin morning...


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Watching some F1 while it rains just after Maisie and I cut the lawn with my Omega


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

It's a Solar afternoon.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT0200-05E today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE "SMOKEY" JOE PETRALI LE (47mm)


























Um,..yea*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Marathon GPQ.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Sangin Merlin DLC was a great choice for my 1st Sangin watch on on ZA Strap.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…Keep Thinking how I Failed at: “This Year..”
“We’re Gonna Take a Vacation at the Beach”


























next year,..next year.*


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot PRC200 T114.417.11.057.00 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)

*Casio Lineage Titanium







*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## IceCreamMan (12 mo ago)

It's a Scuba Dude Monday here in SoCal.....


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Just a “Grab-n-Go” Today..
..No Winding, No Setting, & No Hacking! 
(Edit: just noticed it’s not set on the correct date…Geez!  ) (& I’m not gonna fix it, not today!)

















Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Mhutch said:


>


How do you like Raven? I’ve been following them and looking


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Brunmontagne out of Netherlands 🇳🇱 for this afternoon … I recommend checking them out if you aren’t familiar, good value, quality and owner is responsive and active with WUS 

been raining every day for a week 👎


----------



## IceCreamMan (12 mo ago)

Bsw_sc said:


> … been raining every day for a week 👎
> 
> View attachment 16863012
> 
> View attachment 16863011


What is that water from the sky you speak of? - asks the Dude from Southern California.......


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Deposited one daughter at the University of Minnesota Twin Cities and made a visit to the Swatch Store in The Mall of America where I paid list for a Moonswatch Mission on Earth. Also available were the Mission to the Sun and Mission to Venus.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

The iconic classic Original field watch is not technically a Victorinox, it's a SABI (Swiss Army Brands, Inc.), manufactured by Xantia SA beginning in 1989.
Victorinox wouldn't acquire the company until 2001.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Currently wearing this one









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Waldan Heritage Sportline


----------



## Wultch (May 24, 2020)

It’s only Tuesday


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## TumperDave (6 mo ago)

Just a basic little quartz on a mild-mannered Monday night.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

556


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO-n-GO!..


























Enjoy!*


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

Sarb035


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

Sarb035
View attachment 16865225


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

First full day with the Moonswatch


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Paxman said:


> First full day with the Moonswatc


Thoughts ?


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

I don’t see many from this brand


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bsw_sc said:


> Thoughts ?


Snazzy inexpensive watch best purchased at list price. An attention grabber and bit of a novelty. The fun factor is high.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

The Victorinox 241430 is an extremely serious piece of time telling hardware.
"Black Ice", they call the color.
Sapphire, 500m, ~900 grams of steel. 

THE DATE MAGNIFIER IS BUILT IN TO THE FRAMED WINDOW ON THE DIAL, BRO! 
When I start making watches, they'll all have that. 

Also - last week my hammer broke, so I used this watch to finish building the shed. 











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Paxman said:


> Snazzy inexpensive watch best purchased at list price. An attention grabber and bit of a novelty. The fun factor is high.


Seems like all else considered; whether you hate or love it, almost seems like a must for a collection if for no other reason than being the biggest watch buzz in a long time. So much so that the buzz reached well outside the ‘watch community’ so you speak. I’ll likely get one down the line but I’m not in a rush. 

I still think it’s cool that Omega is giving a nod to Swatch for all they did to help the Swiss watch industry survive during the quartz crisis. Kudos to them for that


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bsw_sc said:


> Seems like all else considered; whether you hate or love it, almost seems like a must for a collection if for no other reason than being the biggest watch buzz in a long time. So much so that the buzz reached well outside the ‘watch community’ so you speak. I’ll likely get one down the line but I’m not in a rush.
> 
> I still think it’s cool that Omega is giving a nod to Swatch for all they did to help the Swiss watch industry survive during the quartz crisis. Kudos to them for that


Interestingly there were a number of people looking for them 15 minutes after the store open but leaving without the “mission” they wanted being available. So you are quite right about the buzz around the watch. 

If I have time when back in the Twin Cities I plan on stopping back and grabbing a Jupiter or Saturn. They are only going to increase in availability.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

My favorite Tissot, and one of four large brand watches in my large collection


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Keeping it spacey with this Astronaut


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Submersible kind of day









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Oh Yea,..I Have the “Guts”..
..and I’m Wearing a CORUM Today!


























…His Name is “Bitzer” (from Shaun the Sheep)
& Just Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex Ironman Classic today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

I love the indices of this Orient 😍, do yu like it ? 

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #Orient #OlympiaOrient #GrandPrix #OrientGrandPrix #OlympiaOrientGrandPrix #orient25jewels"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: ". . . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #Orient...




www.instagram.com


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Pro Diver 8926 to begin the Invicta group.
Good looking watch I hardly ever wear because it doesn't hardly go with anything...hardly.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## sypher704 (Mar 31, 2021)

Never one to pass up a good lume; Yema Navygraf on wrist and a Kane can (it’s hard to stabilize a camera with one hand in low light).


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

San Martin SN008-G V3 with Sellita SW-200-1 movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, C&B leather strap.

Early afternoon.









and as I wind into the evening...
SN017, also with SW200-1 movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, and C&B leather strap.









Strat fans may enjoy this. Strat is a 2013 American Standard, Ash, Sienna SB finish, Fender Fat '50s in all 3 positions, black guard and PU covers. ROCK ON! Life is good (but not forever!).


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 16867051


Like Wenger. One of mines says "hello"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

m


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Haven't worn for a while but decided to give a little love today.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I Don’t Care,
I’m gonna wear this to Work today!

















ARMIDA MAN!*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Still spacey


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a nice evening! 💙👊


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

New arrival


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Casio









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Pro Diver #2 of 3, model 9010.
I dig it.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Morning walk with my Maisie and this MWW 62MAS homage which has become a favorite


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Pro Diver 5053 is the last of my working Invictas.
I'll show off the Speedway (Daytona lookalike) as soon as I get a new battery into it.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Oh wow... another sunny day in Scottsdale.  *SNE571P1 39mm Solar Diver*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dan byers (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16872835


@Russ1965 - awesome looking watch! What model is that?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Chekov (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wow! Two Days in a Row..

















Happy Labor Day Weekend!*


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)




----------



## square coats (Aug 7, 2020)

I've been wearing my Sternglas Zeitmesser for about 6 months straight now (except to clean, etc) and until recently it has been totally satisfying my need for a new watch itch . Also it's very handy for timing out gong fu tea brewing, which has








become my second love after watches.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Orient Kamasu 
I only have two from Orient, but they are the very best two to have.
Tune in tomorrow, I'll show you the other. 











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Apparently in 12 hours the $200 off prices are going away. Currently $299 for these… insane. 904L stainless, sapphire, brass crown, crazy lume, exceptional dial, day/date Seiko auto 

the green one below is mine, the other ones are just pics from their website


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## kenneth77 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

CITIZEN ATTESA *.* *AT8040-57L*








CITIZEN ATTESA AT8040-57L | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Citizen ATTESA AT8040-57L. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com





Sooooooooooo light.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“If I Had a Nickel, for Every Time I …”
…Well, I’d have More Than One Nickel



































I’m just “ JOKING ”…*


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Orient #2 of 2, Bambino V2

The best Bambino.
If your opinion is otherwise, your opinion is absolutely uncorrect.

























Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

My dad gave this Seiko 5 to me for my birthday a few years ago, on a stock faux-alligator strap. Tried it on several NATOs, but it never spoke to me or wore right and it ended up in a dusty corner of the watch box. 

Recently bought this matching oyster from Strapcode, and now I kind love it, as a tactical-beater that wears really well on my 6.75 wrist!

Lesson learned - don't give up on a watch so easily.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SARX055


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*No Tippy-Toeing round Today..
SQUALE 101 ATMOS (2002-A)


























Happy “Labor Day”!!*


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Bulova moon watch.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Laboring on Labor Day USA with this Fortis


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPF13 Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Citizen today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Moonswatch


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Now come the Citizens. 
First up, and most recent addition, the classic Eco-Drive Promaster Dive (BN0150-28E) in basic black. 
Swapped a Seestern Doxa lookalike for it, and am now more happier.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

It's a cloudy day here, anyway, have a good one everybody! 🧡👊


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

strap made by a little shop in Ukraine 🇺🇦


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Citizen #2 of 3, the Garrison (BM8180-03E)

Is it a pilot's watch?
A field watch?
Citizen call it "military inspired". 
At 37x44x9mm, it's an excellent size for most. 
I really dig the strap. Was a major factor in my choosing to buy one.


















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Seiko samurai padi









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

LÜMTEC


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Right now a DW-5600 mod with the steel case. Can't get any cheaper than this. An Ali-Express mod steel case for the basic Casio G-shock square. Will get the purists' knickers in a knot.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

New C60 Trident 300 Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Brown Diver One.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steeldive “Puck” for today!
(SD1976P Monoblock 48mm)


























“Bitzer”! (Shaun the Sheep)*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More LÜMTEC


----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> View attachment 16882117


What's that purple dial lurking in the background???


----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

StevieMischief said:


> What's that purple dial lurking in the background???


Henry Archer Nordlys neon


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Last of the currently running Citizens is this B612-S084059 chrono. 
(There are a few others - as is true of most brands of which I have multiples - wanting new batteries.)
Everything about it is very well done. 











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

The best SKX Seiko never made


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## 10:10 Tyler (4 mo ago)

Forzo Drive King 'Miami Yellow' which I recently acquired. Lovely vintage-inspired design and punchy dial...great bracelet too


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Into the Blue again, after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime, water flowing underground..

















“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”*


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Going with this one again today










Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jllphan (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

I really like this strap I've had laying around for a long time, but haven't had success pairing it with anything.

Trying it out on the 
Timex Expedition Field Chronograph (T49905).

I feel like it would need to be a few shades darker to work with the black case.

Love this watch.


















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

garydusa said:


> *Into the Blue again, after the money's gone
> Once in a lifetime, water flowing underground..
> 
> 
> ...


In my top ten all-time favorite albums. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SSK005 GMT tonight


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Flieger, tonight!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Chris Ward C65


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More SPORK


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0151-09L today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Tribute. Automatic vertical clutch Chrono piece.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#FortisFriday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

My other Timex is an oldie, but a goodie - 1983 Viscount. 











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My new to me Sammy for the 7th straight day. I'll be selling my Turtle Save the Ocean version soon.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GSD3a on canvas today. Haven’t owned another micro this long.


----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje (11 mo ago)

A Pulsar chronograph, quartz, retro style from 2017.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Can't go wrong with a Chrono like this









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Ever See One of THESE??”..


























“MUNSONED” (v.) - 
to be up a creek without a paddle; 
to have the whole world in the palm of your hand and blow it.*


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

This ^ Beautiful BEAST


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Seiko. No complaints









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Nearly forgot that this little gem is still running. 
Not running especially well - loses a couple of minutes a day, I think - and shows it's age quite a bit more than yesterday's Viscount, but I dig the style. 











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Citizen Titanium today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Solar power, baby!


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Christopher Ward c11









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*FiTs ME JuSt FINE…



































and Right Under the SHIRT-CUFFS..*


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sinn 857 UTC LH Cargo


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## LeisureDave (8 mo ago)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Soggy Sunday with this Mido


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again........


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

San Martin SN008-G V3 homage, with Swiss Sellita SW-200-1 movement. Superb accuracy (+/- 1 SPD). Great quality, great price. We're living in the golden age of watch choices!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good morning and a good week to everybody, be safe! 💙👊


----------



## levkov (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Monday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

San Martin Monday









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Put on the Ball for this Monday.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*HELLO! ...IT‘s “BLUE MONDAY”


































*


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

I've run through all of the brands of which I have multiple units.
Hereafter it'll be one-offs, beginning with today's freshly bathed Deep Blue Sun Diver 1K.

I remain surprised at never having seen a budget Watch YouTuber review a Deep Blue watch.
If mine is a typical example of how well they're built, then they're extremely good value for money.
And, they have a great variety of colors and dial materials.
And, also, plus - they're all under $500US!











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good morning from sunny Cyprus! 😎💙👊


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Ninja.


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Jewelry store quartz.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

FullMoonWatch🌕🙂


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Jwon (Jan 11, 2015)

Impulse buy from chrono24. A world dial gmt is always nice.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MEGALODON atomic number 22
































*


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

The one I will keep forever 









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Oris


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Man, oh man, I like looking at this watch!

Motor Time Drift DR1787 with a Seiko VK64 movement. 
My first - and, so far, only - mechaquartz.

Zoom in on that dial! 


















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)

Modded and tuned


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a good day and be safe! 🧡👊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Seiko Recraft.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

M’Oris


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

G'mornin'! 

While a few other Wengers just lie around, whining about wanting new batteries, this 79076 - with its seriously groovy dial - keeps right on truckin'.

I dig it.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Longines today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Aquastar 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: 








(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


2,130 Followers, 982 Following, 889 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@aquaterralover)




www.instagram.com


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart Bronze (47mm)

















Cheers! *


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## otten1714 (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GWG-1000 Mudmaster is a bit big on me. Well more than a bit actually.


----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)

type B pilot


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Wasty (Aug 27, 2021)

Since I got it, my Ray basically never left my wrist - I really like this watch quite a bit.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Casio G-Shock TVA Mod*

*


  




*


----------



## mihajlons (Dec 5, 2021)

Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*JENNY Caribbean 300

















Enjoy Today!*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

1956 Smiths De luxe waffle dial


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell GMT









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Afternoon swap to this


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

For my late breakfast (brunch, I guess it should be called) on the patio... two being worn:

trusty solar field, on the left









and breaking in a (newly arrived) Miyota 9015 auto on the right


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing the Damasko all day.
> Ladies of the house are gone so it’s just Magnus and I. Boys are out… Jeep Drive. Long walk. Beers. Sunshine. A great day with my boy
> 
> 
> ...


Magnus looks like he could be Jade's brother! This was picture was taken almost a year ago when I brought her home.









Watch picture to stay relevant to the thread.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

This just in... with a quick swap of strap to NATO. So, my third watch worn today.
Traser P67 Officer Pro. Full lume orange dial, green tritium capsules on markers and hands, sapphire crystal, Swiss Ronda 715 Quartz movement.

Pup approved... by Kimber 1/2 Healer, 1/2 Pit Bull, pure awesome.









Kimber with her little 1911 brother, Colt:


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I just got 2 Movado 800 series chronographs. So far I'm loving them! Here is the two tone sitting in a basket of shells I'm cleaning up I just brought in from the beach! 

EDIT: Here is a wonderful example of why taking wrist shots are good for you!!!! As I looked over the pic, I noticed a weird mark near the 10 on the bezel. IT WAS PLASTIC I didn't remove!!!! Woohoo!!! This thing looks even better now!!!!!! Thank you WUS!!!


----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

Hope everyone is enjoying Friday wearing my Seiko Arnie h558-5009 with new Streep shroud.


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Oh so many watch and strap changes for me today... now toward the end of the day, after another strap swap, Islander Northport on a C&B NATO strap, right arm









And Traser P67 Officer Pro on a Barton Silicon strap, left arm


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

TGIF 🙏😍
Get well through the day and enjoy the weekend! 👊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

OMS carrot fun 🥕🤡


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

good2go said:


> View attachment 16902632


How do you like Panzera? How’s the quality and execution ?


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Todays work watch


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Out for a walk with a Timewalker


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switched to a rare (for me) chrono for a little work


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Last night and this morning with the Zelos Hammerhead III.
My one and only 'micro brand' piece, so far (unless you count the Mallards, which I feel like you could do.)

So many angles! 

























Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*CHR. WARD Friday!

















Enjoy!*


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## vhl71 (Aug 1, 2020)

Just got this today. Fun watch









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

Omega 562 from 1963.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Torgoen for Friday night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)

hell rising


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

King Samurai for today.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

filthyj24 said:


> Magnus looks like he could be Jade's brother! This was picture was taken almost a year ago when I brought her home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


impressive !


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sinn 103


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The “BIG BOY!”..
ORIS TT1 small seconds (47mm)

















“..Happy-Happy ..Joy-Joy”!!*


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Orca for the last cut of Summer


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Back to the 1963 reverse panda for some reading on one of America’s truly great bands.


----------



## the.minimalist (Aug 18, 2020)

Just got this in the mail today. Seiko SRPG35, 6.5" wrist.


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Wearing right now would be this 39mm Seiko Prospex Solar Diver - awesome watch. Easy watch to have and to use. Bloody accurate! I love it!


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

Very seventies paired with a crocodile strap.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje (11 mo ago)

Seagull 1963 42mm on a leather strap


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BALL HYDROCARBON “HUNLEY”


























Enjoy your Sunday!*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Islander Northport; Marc's highest "trim level" offering.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

LÜM-TEC


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Dick watch


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)

Nothing



Spoiler


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SBDN025


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

This LÜM-TEC sees the light of day


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

009 today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

Bambino 38


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Citizen Eco-Drive Garrison. Delightfully easy and accurate watch to enjoy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne tonight


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

I’m legit wearing it atm, but I’ll never be a wrist model so here’s from a week ago:


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

Seiko 6105-8000 from 1970.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Amazing mother of pearl dial work and incredible craftsmanship from The Ugly Watch Company today. The 100M Sport works well for dress, casual, or whatever the day has in store for me


----------



## Mr. G-Shock (Nov 9, 2014)

Citizen BM8560-88LE Titanium


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient right now









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Oris BCPD


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

The ' II ' has gone a bit awry but I can sympathise, being as old as the watch.
It's still a handsome Bauhaus beast.


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Aquastar 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG:
(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Sterile Snowflake Sub


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)

Cheers


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Nearly to the end of the working watches in the collection.

Here's the legendary MoSW on wrist, what he looks like at straight-up noon (), and the packaging.

Bonus pic of the Dali (with ant marking seconds) - which I would have worn tomorrow, but I just realized its battery has died.







































Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

hollywoodphil said:


> Nearly to the end of the working watches in the collection.
> 
> Here's the legendary MoSW on wrist, what he looks like at straight-up noon (), and the packaging.
> 
> ...


I would beat at least one clown senseless to obtain the Cleese watch 🧇


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Because I am incapable of shooting a non-lume shot:


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

The strap costs more than the watch 😎


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Enjoying my birthday with this sterile af sub. Might have something cooking…


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Parto (Jun 13, 2019)

Grand Seiko 9f gmt


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*STEINHART
Nav B-Uhr 47 Automatik B-Muster


























“Fly ‘em, don’t Dive ‘em”..*


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Mickey Mouse says we have now arrived at the end of Phil's Watch Collection.

Mickey is an unbranded Ingersoll handwinder built in 1967 by United States Time Corporation a couple of years before they became Timex.
He's in pretty dang good shape, what with being 55 years old, and all. 

Icymi, I've displayed a different watch almost every day to 9 FB Watch Groups and 3 Watch Fora - for a total of 73 currently working watches - since June 30th, 2022.

I'd say there's maybe a couple dozen more who need batteries, or repair of some sort, waiting in the wings.
You'll meet them before long, I'm sure. 











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

View attachment 16915709


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a good day, even when the sky is grey 😎


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## pnorkett (4 mo ago)

Oak & Oscar Humboldt GMT


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Jenny


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG:
(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

The Spinnaker Piccard Interceptor is currently on my wrist and threatening doorknobs.


----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje (11 mo ago)

Evening, on the boat with a Pulsar chronograph, quartz, 44mm


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Waiting for Me Sainted Mother to come out of Recovery, following Spinal Surgery!
Think a Happy Thought for Dottie while you enjoy this handsome Guanqin watch.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

I’m wondering if I can write off my Spinnaker Piccard as a business expense. It’s essentially a new lens 😮


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MATIC 60 ATMOS by SQUALE 


























..Now I want a “Red Beanie” too!
Cheers!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

HMT Akarsh carrot fun 🥕🤡 mod


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Suddenly Fall. 20 degrees cooler than yesterday.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Black Rangeman.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FliegerFriday with the Avi-8 Acklington 
Those lumed “block” numerals are awesome. Great depth. Great lume. Like my BB pro


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient right now









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

So...
I bought this rubber strap specifically for this San Martin, and I think the greens work well together.
I also bought the bund specifically for this watch, so as to prevent my arm skin turning a similar shade of green.

My question to you, then:
Is the two-tone, combined with the mixed materials, too weird?

I'm torn.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRAHAM CHRONOFIGHTER


























Friday,..Friday is a Good Day!*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

View attachment 16920347
Dogfish and diver


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

The Wolf 🐺 🤟


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

DiaStar 1962 LE.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

My only quartz watch and I love it 









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

The awesome blue styles of the Farr & Swit Wayfinder to light my way through the weekend. Have a great few days of rest and relaxation everyone


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

🐟BlobMariner
The one and only BlobMariner
Only real with the blobfish🐟😺


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a great weekend everybody! 🧡👊


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Eterna


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Forzo Drive King for Saturday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Big Ranger.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Good morning 










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Sunday evening, enjoy and relax! 🧡👊


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Ottone said:


> View attachment 16920859
> 
> 🐟BlobMariner
> The one and only BlobMariner
> Only real with the blobfish🐟😺


That is the most blobular and beautiful dial ever!


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

I am currently wearing the Thierry Henry 1962 evil panda and nothing else. Thus, I will only post this earlier shot of said watch:








You’re welcome!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Eterna


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH x Watch Gecko Näcken today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell GMT
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

A soon to be 25 old favorite...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## putyourwatchon (Sep 24, 2019)

Just in. Great deal for 80hr, Cosc, and Swiss at $350.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

End of day switch up...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

San Martin SN008g









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Tissot for me today


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*AQUALAND Chrono on HORUS


















giving it some Charge time..

















but, who’s chopper is it?
It’s “Zed’s”…
Who’s “Zed”?…*


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a great day, and happy humping! 🤓


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient Mako USA II









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

I had something cooking on my birthday. Well it’s done. New to me O&W.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Bos_Taurus said:


> View attachment 16928229


Custom mod? Looks AWESOME.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Perhaps the nicest divers I've ever worn.


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)

DesertArt said:


> Custom mod? Looks AWESOME.


Not custom. Purchased it this way new about a year ago. Love the whole blacked out look. It looks really impressive in person. However, it is not the most practical piece as it can be difficult to tell the time especially in low light. That being said, the watch looks awesome!


----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

Casio Oceanus Solar Wave Ceptor model 3732 ocw-500tda for Sale in Apache Junction, AZ - OfferUp


Used (normal wear), Oceanus OCW500TDA-1AV Solar, Atomic Radio Controlled chronograph watch from Oceanus Chronograph Collection. Features Oceanus Atomic Timekeeping and Tough Solar Power Systems. Watch Functions: Analog/Digital movement; Chronograph; 5 Daily Alarms; Dual Time; Stopwatch; 12/24...




offerup.com


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

This, ladles and gentlemints, is an insomnia astronomy horology lume shot. Nite Alpha T100 tritium is paired with Jupiter, currently the closest it’s been to Earth in 60 years.










I direct your attention to the accent/fill light on either side. The orange highlight on the left is provided by the Signum Cuda Titanium (full lume orange dial), and on the right by the Armida A1 (white dial, full lume blue bezel).


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Thursday is the day before Friday 😉
Have a good one and be safe! 🧡👊


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

In honour of National Police Remembrance Day:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Helmsman II


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuation


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Orient Star ⭐ 

Feel free to join me on IG:
https://www.instagram.com/aquaterralover


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Toyo Panzoff said:


> This, ladles and gentlemints, is an insomnia astronomy horology lume shot. Nite Alpha T100 tritium is paired with Jupiter, currently the closest it’s been to Earth in 60 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer85 (Dec 30, 2020)

It's been a while...
MakoXL


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)

Berny Halios homage, just arrived today:


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

The sapphire crystal dome refracts the approaching Hurricane Ian, who will make things interesting.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## jrlmsla (Jan 2, 2016)

Khakis
Blue plaid wrinkle free dress shirt
Gold toe socks
Belt
Oh you mean what watch?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16933202


What a great watch that is…stunning 🥰


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

One more day. This BOR bracelet is so comfy.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Ugly Watch Co 300M Diver for me this weekend


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FliegerFriday with the Avi-8 Acklington


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

just got this the other day. Pretty happy with it, tho I wish the lume on the numbers was a bit better.


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Confession: sometimes I’ll double-wrist when something photogenic is happening 








Armida A1


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Citizen titanium today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Frogman.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Home brew today 









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jllphan (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Rainy day here, new mesh bracelet.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## usd97 (May 22, 2021)

Empty wrist at the moment


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## graybomb (8 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graybomb (8 mo ago)

graybomb said:


> View attachment 16938017
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops, I posted this in the wrong thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient Star today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

Nodus Sector Pilot


----------



## Redi_t13 (8 mo ago)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Whynes (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Double wrist at home today.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Weekend wear


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## RLKhrono (9 mo ago)

Tag Heure Grand Carrera Calibre 17


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

RLK3 said:


> Tag Heure Grand Carrera Calibre 17


Here you go:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Reverso kind of day.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

King.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

This one today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

A week of camping and walking with a monster.
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

Squale for the day.... tomorrow??


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Oris


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

5KX diving into corn harvest. 

Who needs a BMW or Mercedes wheel when you’ve got a Deere?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“FREE WILLY”

















“International Man of Mystery “*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

M’Oris


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Skyliner, GS vibes ? 😍

Feel free to join me on IG:








(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


2,130 Followers, 982 Following, 889 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@aquaterralover)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

This one this evening









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Fortis


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Tuna.


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Green dial Seiko for this Wednesday.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell GMT today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New Toys r always Fun!


























It’s like a “Bachelor Party!”*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

VERY  EXCITING!

Fresh outta the  >>>

Casio SGW-100 2BCF...X2!!

I won both, as separate lots, on the same day last week - and for almost exactly the same price - at shopgoodwill.com.
Both even arrived - from different locations - on the same day. 

Previous owner put the paracord strap on the one, which I thought was cool until I found that it's way too big for me and can't be made smaller without unraveling the whole thing. 

Been meaning to add one of these colorful ones for a while.
Now I've got two!
And, at exactly $70 for both, running and in perfect condition (apart from the paracord), I feel like I got a good deal.

The negative display means they aren't the same sort of easy reader as their cousin, but...I don't care! 

























Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

The eighties called and asked me if I would wear this today... so, I obliged. Keeps awesome time... these forty years hence.


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Switching it up in the combine today with an Amphibia. 
It has a speidel bracelet on it as a bit of an experiment. Not sure what I think of the combo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

1971 Seiko Bell-Matic. Date pusher doesn't work, but the rest seems to be doing quite well and it's keeping decent time for the age.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Sharkey









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Allan Jewelers Swiss quartz.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Good morning!
Happy Theiko Thurthday!











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RLKhrono (9 mo ago)

Simple and sweet today. Another throw back daily beater from my father's colletion.collection. Miss you dalgo!


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

So busy posting ultra late still with my B-42 Marinemaster


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)

Wearing my beater, Invicta ProDiver 5053. Purposely got the Omega style bezel and insert just because the ProDiver is so obviously a Submariner 5513 homage at it's base and looks a little less so with the Omega bezel. That and I've always been a sucker for a Pepsi Bezel. For a $60 watch it's been solid for a very long time and taken the bulk of both my wrist time and my daily beating despite better watches being in my collection. I have had a couple of ProDivers, but this one is my favorite.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"I hope you know that this will go down
on your permanent record”..



































“Oh yeah?..
Well don't get so distressed,
..Did I happen to mention that I'm impressed?”*


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Sweetscience (Aug 5, 2021)

Just in


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Metal G


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa for Friday and probably the weekend


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

This one today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

36mm Tag


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mackaw (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

New toy. Bright as hell.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Signum Cuda Titanium, Jupiter, Moon








[witty quote goes here]


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16951631


Lovely watches, John 👌


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good afternoon from cloudy Cyprus!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mihajlons (Dec 5, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)

Traditional Antiochia family table


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Lew & Huey …and “Sparky” the Dog!












































“You can Beat Me Down, but I’ll Keep Coming Back” (CV)*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


>


Love the honeycomb. Beautiful watch. Almost pulled the trigger earlier this year but couldn't justify another solar panda with my Orient Neo 70s.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

I've been reaching for this one quite frequently lately - the most economically priced watch of my collection. Must say, I very much appreciate the numerous benefits of light-powered quartz movements.


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Oops- double posted and haven’t figured out how to delete 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

I’ve been a little out of control acquiring watches this year. The Baltic Aquascape Blue Gilt just arrove:








The fauxtina lume isn’t anything special. I zapped it with a UV torch a moment before I shot this:








(Moon and Jupiter in the background)


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Poljot 'n' coffee


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

VH31


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

OMS "Pizza Calabrese"


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tag for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)

If my automatic ProDiver with the NH35A (which is a very nice watch for what you pay) is my beater. Then this quartz ProDiver Ref 26972 with a terrible PC32A movement that can't even hit the indices correctly (or even the spots it does hit consistently) is my "purposely try to destroy it" watch. And by that I mean I wear it in situations I hope does kill it like playing all kinds of sports, doing yard work, mowing the lawn, jackhammering, swimming in all types of water, digging holes gardening, etc... etc... I do everything to it save actually smashing it with a hammer directly. To its credit, it hasn't died yet after 2+ years of purposeful abuse.


----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## HuntWhenever (4 mo ago)

Vaer A5


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Weekend spent visiting our children included a Fall colors drive.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Sunday, a Vanuatu kinda day today!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient Star today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

That's a waterfall











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

From Russia with💓💓


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vulcain


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)

It's a MoonSwatch kind of day today...


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ORIENT M-FORCE 
SUBARU WRX STI LE (47mm)



































The Water is Getting a lil’ Colder..*


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 7seas (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

JFK and his NTH.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Steeldive today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing


----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good afternoon! 🧡🤓


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## jllphan (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a Baseball Glove Strap on a Makara??
..(It’s the Only way I could Wear it!)



































Finally Finishing Up a Complete Watch Rotation!! (70+?)*


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

MoonSunWatch🌕🌞🕖


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Vostok this morning, have a wonderful day!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Big old Glycine


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…and 2 times in a Week!
ORIENT Subaru WRX STI


























“Fire Marshal Bill”*


----------



## jllphan (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## SOK40 (Aug 9, 2021)

Seiko SKX013 (I know that day date is wrong)


----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)

Tissot T-Touch II


----------



## maxter (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Gravitymaster.


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Stainless G-shock


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Incursore


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

SKX goodness today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Kitty and I wish you a nice evening!🧡👊


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Having a fantastic "honeymoon" with this new pick-up. Citizen ProMaster Tough, Eco-Drive, 41 x 10.4mm case, flat sapphire crystal, titanium coated stainless steel monocoque case. Eco-Drive quartz accuracy and rugged durability.

Wearing a Barton black leather strap


----------



## lochwarrid (Jul 25, 2020)

Enoksen Dive E02/HW. A great grab-and-go 300 metre dive watch with Seiko VH31 mecaquartz.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Citizen Eco-Zilla & Uniden DFR7 Radar Detector Combo..you just can’t go wrong

















…and I can’t get my car outa second gear!*


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

👌


----------



## jllphan (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

1st Gen Navihawk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Certina


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…It’s really not that BIG


























“Jeers!”*


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

jllphan said:


> View attachment 16963081


Such a beautiful watch! I need to look into those Casios!


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

So many cool watches you guys have!

My Friday morning watch - still in honeymoon phase.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RZE Resolute 2022 forest green


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Titanium today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Certainly Certina


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

96A225 on a Helm canvas.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

The eighties called AGAIN... asking me to, at long last, give an old cheapie a "try on" once again. I still like it, and of course it's still an accurate quartz time keeper!

Popped a new NATO on it and, voila - back to the eighties!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Life is a ball.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jllphan (Jul 10, 2021)

Go Vols!


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*AQUA on LAND in the GARDEN on SUNDAY

















“Excuse Me, ..What Did You Say?”*


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

So far I've turned a negative into a positive on this watch with DYI regulation.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Le Locle today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Citizen Luke Skywalker edition
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Glacier.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Steeldive today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Citizen


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Once again.....


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

009 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## pkhoury (Mar 10, 2012)

My Marathon GSAR with a Zulu Alpha Static Line strap.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Damasko today helping to pilot the combine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Vostok


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Citizen ProMaster Tough - Eco-Drive w/Barton Top Grain Leather strap


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Hammy1976 (4 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nycitychef (Dec 10, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nycitychef (Dec 10, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkhoury (Mar 10, 2012)

Traser Automatic Pro P6600 with Zulu Alpha Thin Blue Line strap.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Seiko Samurai.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

GST-W310D-1AJF


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

An evening wrist shot with chacha, my daughter’s pet tortoise.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Samurai


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkhoury (Mar 10, 2012)

Vintage Vostok USSR watch that I bought from a Ukranian seller on ebay, and boring Crown & Buckle 18mm zulu strap. Still bummed that Zulu Alpha doesn't make any 18mm straps (nor most other companies, for that matter).


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Wishin' I were a fast freight train”…

















“Born on the Bayou”… (Creedence Clearwater Revival, circa1969)*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Apparently I like this more than I thought I would, especially after a little DYI regulation.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Ancient Mido Ocean Star


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

New Lorier Falcon III, shown on my 7" wrist.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Invicta Aviator


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

G Shock


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Where No-One Knows Who You Are..


























But, …they could probably figure that out pretty quick*


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Simple Chinese mechanical for today. Cheers.


----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## pkhoury (Mar 10, 2012)

Victorinox Swiss Army ST 1353. Older ETA2824-2 with incabloc, and as you can see, spot on accurate (the seller told me he was seeing 5-6 seconds on his timegrapher, sometimes better). No ZA band sadly, because it's only 18mm between lugs.


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JayV007 (May 7, 2019)

Shot in the dark. Coke turtle


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…I guess, once in a while,
but only for a couple hours…

















But, …where’s my Pants?*


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Cuttalossa said:


> View attachment 16980505


@Cuttalossa. Nice! 

Model, please?


----------



## Tedo (Apr 20, 2021)

This one!


----------



## Tedo (Apr 20, 2021)

This one


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Islander NorthPort w/Miyota 9015.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Top brand right here 
Egard Watches


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Holgar Chrono in black this weekend!


----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

G Shock DW-9052.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

View attachment 16983573


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*KAVEEE Sunday!
…and boy am I “Triggered”



































Kaventsmann Triggerfish (#NR 20)*


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Eighties called (again!) and asked me to dust off an old dress watch that I used to wear, during the eighties, in my corporate life.

A bit small by recent fashion, but I guess watches are starting to go back, more this direction in size.









And, well it IS October!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Linx said:


> View attachment 16982939


Oh, that is nice ! 👍


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Vintage Mars watch.


----------



## rmc (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


>


I love the high polish on that watch. What model is it?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DesertArt said:


> I love the high polish on that watch. What model is it?


Thank you, it's a current model, reference SPB155J1


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Wearing my wedding day watch on our 1 year anniversary of course!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Weekend to work week


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (May 19, 2020)

Sitting in the doctors office waiting…










I think this is now the most days in a row I’ve ever worn this Damasko. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“NOT“ my Boat..




































“Gangnam Style”…ahhh, the memories*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Still honeymooning


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RZE Resolute this evening.


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

Islander Monster


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh yeah. Just what it needed. New OEM bracelet.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Fun With Filters!










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

MoonSunWatch


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

Mondein Date Date Sport


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*and, it just never ends…



































“Ground Control,..to Major Tom”*


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kstar4re (Jul 14, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Momentum Square 2


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Big ol' thang.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Evening swap. Will probably wear it tomorrow.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

My Vostok for this Friday.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

Just arrived from Australia!


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Christopher Ward C11









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Typical Hotel Room Pics



































PeeWee say’s “WHAT”?*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

I really like this caramel dial 

Feel free to join me on IG:
https://www.instagram.com/aquaterralover


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Paxman said:


> View attachment 16995203
> 
> View attachment 16995202


That strap is amazing.

Would you mind sharing the brand so I can hook my Hamilton up with it?


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

JohnM67 said:


> That strap is amazing.
> 
> Would you mind sharing the brand so I can hook my Hamilton up with it?


Thanks. It came from Cheapest Nato Staps which I think has since changed to CNS.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Paxman said:


> Thanks. It came from Cheapest Nato Staps which I think has since changed to CNS.


Thank you. It's been a while since I checked out their website.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GST-W130C


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Electrolyte


























“I'm Martin Sheen,
I'm Steve McQueen,
I'm Jimmy Dean…”*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Wolbrook Skin-diver WT Mecaquartz, w/Seiko VH31 movement. C&B Black Calf strap.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Homebrew tuna aviator.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*


























Drakkar Noir*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## RLKhrono (9 mo ago)

Great day for golf im Florida!


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

For Sunday night 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A little Casio number.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Proto dial for #bluewatchmonday and #watchesandpumpkins 

Happy Halloween


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Halloween


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Well, being All Hallows' Eve... this is the extent of my Halloween costume.









In the eighth century, Pope Gregory III designated November 1 as a time to honor saints. Soon after, All Saints Day came to incorporate some of the traditions of Samhain. *The evening before All Saints Day* was known as All Hallows Eve, and later, Halloween.


----------



## LZG (Sep 19, 2010)

This thing. It only comes out for a few times a year and Halloween is one of those times.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

End of the day with this great Citizen ProMaster.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Stretched Casio F91w 😂


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Monster


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## SandyLemon (8 mo ago)

Just came in the mail for my partner so I'm trying it out first before she gets back home. Very excited to give this to her.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## ashwinbala (2 mo ago)

A swiss army


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

G Shock MTG


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

The Captain


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS NO. 5 (Swiss)



































Enjoy the Sunset*


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Right before I carried the jack-o-lanterns to some cows who live around the corner.

















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Fresh in today ! 









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Wicked Watch Co forged carbon with gold dust AWESOME dial.
The only real negative I can think of is that it should have had 20mm lugs
instead of 22, since it is a 40mm watch. 
This would have looked better, imo...
or they could have made it a 42mm case,
which would also have "solved this problem".


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Putting away the last of the Halloween stuff.


















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*How BIG is the difference between…
the 45mm Rawai & THE 49mm RAWAI?


























“Curb”*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Rado


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## sypher704 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Oceanus T4000


----------



## NatDaBrat (Oct 9, 2020)

View attachment 17008755


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## perezdey (2 mo ago)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## SandyLemon (8 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Gold GW-B5600


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Funky Friday Flieger


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Steeldive. Love the green on this one.























Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My old GSD-3A vintage today. The acrylic dome is so good as are the heat-blued hands 
Happy Friday


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wishing it was the 53mm one..
..but nope it’s only the 46mm
































& no.. it’s Not “Al Bundy” Friday*


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..AWARE
























just a NOBODY today*


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Oceanus T4000


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17013906


Awesome 👏 
You can’t go wrong with something square.


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

SandyLemon said:


> View attachment 17009328


Awesome 👏 
You can’t go wrong with something rectangular.


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

hollywoodphil said:


> View attachment 17001669
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Awesome 👏 
You can’t go wrong with something square.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GW-M5610


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Did not have to worry about falling back with this one.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Moonswatch


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

Omega Geneva


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a White Whale today
































..a friend of mine*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Scurfa DiverOne 🟢 this evening


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Scurfa DiverOne 🟢 this evening


Lovely pictures Brice 👌


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Russ1965 said:


> Lovely pictures Brice


Thanks Russ  nice lume capture on your last post too


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Putting some patina on my Yema. Including a reference shot pre all natural patina.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## toade (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Yeah, we're running a little bit hot tonight..”
























Panama*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 17016286
> 
> 
> View attachment 17016303


Super sharp


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

monster monday


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

I love this dial 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG:








(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


2,130 Followers, 982 Following, 889 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@aquaterralover)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Such a good watch


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## razalizulkifli (2 mo ago)

Taking in the sunrays











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

MRG-B1000


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Kyle911 (5 mo ago)

I've been eyeing this Timex automatic for a few months now and I never pulled the trigger on it until the other day. It usually retails at (or above ) $299 and when Camel Camel Camel alerted me to it dropping to $230 I figured now was the chance if any was to appear. This is the silver version from the Timex Waterbury Automatic Collection.

I'm adjusting the band and taking out links so just picture it on my wrist. It's getting there soon lol.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

1971 Seiko Bell-Matic. Keeps decent time, although the pusher to adjust the date doesn't work. Still, cool watch.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Just got this one as my new daily beater:









The bracelet is very nice but I wanted the rubber strap look without ugly gaps. I call it my poor man's Pelagos 39. Yes it's not quite the real deal (weaker and less long lasting lume mainly) but it's holding up it's own next to his big brother from another mother:









I bet if Tudor would make this watch it would sell like hot cakes ...


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*on the Bund today
















Peace*


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Arrived today. I've ventured over to the dark side... "CasiOak" GAB2100. Must say... this IS a nice watch. I love the features and it doesn't look half bad on the wrist. My first G-Shock.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SOH


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Astronaut LE


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Stingray 47 (Titanium)















*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

My other half wearing her Rado.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

This salmon dial 🍣 is nice 👍

Feel free to join me on IG:
https://www.instagram.com/aquaterralover


----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)

Dieselk said:


> This salmon dial 🍣 is nice 👍
> 
> Feel free to join me on IG:
> https://www.instagram.com/aquaterralover
> View attachment 17025816


Great looking dial!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Space Flieger Friday


----------



## DarkSoul (Aug 11, 2020)

Back to the basics till some warranty work is done. Citizen and dog hair.

Lol, just realized I am still an hour fast and off a day... Smh.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## LZG (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gotta make the Donuts..
























"You don't need double talk;
…..you need Bob Loblaw"*


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I’m wearing my new Scurfa TopSideCrew and wow  what a watch and great value. My wife will have sort of a matchy matchy pair. Same case color but brown 39mm and white 36mm. 
The case finish and overall quality is top notch


----------



## BerryTop (Apr 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## opie (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jrlmsla (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This one after ages..............


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GA-2000


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Terra Cielo Mare
















Six Million Dollar Debt..*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Sometimes a simple, low cost, quartz field watch just does the trick. That's my pick for today. Cooper Pathfinder. Just your basic field watch, from the British company Cooper/MWC. Inspired by the elite Pathfinder unit of the British Parachute Regiment... the classic style of the British Army's G10 watch. Miyota 2035 quartz movement.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Tactical Frog


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good afternoon from Cyprus, with Love! 🧡👊


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*YES, a Graham in a Suit
















Enjoy the Sunday!*


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day three with the Seiko PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm just copying @sal4 , but with a Geckota leather strap


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


> I'm just copying @sal4 , but with a Geckota leather strap


The PADI Turtle looks great on that strap Russ!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

sal4 said:


> The PADI Turtle looks great on that strap Russ!


Thank you !

I had it on a jubilee before, but this one works best for me.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa TopSideCrew


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17031697


Awesome watch, Russ. What model is that?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DesertArt said:


> Awesome watch, Russ. What model is that?


I've been told that it is the Citizen Promaster Tough.

The reference number is BN0217-02E


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a good week everybody & stay safe! 🧡👊


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Oris 65 Diver


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> I've been told that it is the Citizen Promaster Tough.
> 
> The reference number is BN0217-02E


Yes... I was going to say that it looks just like my stainless finish ProMaster Tough, which is one of my most favorite watches. Great size, looks, and superb accuracy. 

I've never seen it in black... that looks really cool!

My stainless steel finish version


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bronze Combat Sub


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Traska
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Forzo for Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKM47.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKM41.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Glycine


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Boomer85 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

San Martin today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

I’d never purchase another one from the brand as they are no-bueno for customer service. That is unfortunate because the watch is really nice and well done. I do like the green and gold contrast


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Teal Blue Dial’d Gruppo Gamma 
on Simona Di Stefano (R.I.P.)
















“You come to a point in your life
when you really don’t care what people think about you,
you just care what you think about yourself.”
– Evel Knievel*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

16610
















Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Maratac big pilot.
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## @marruciic (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Don't look too closely


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Yema


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Yema


----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)




----------



## sypher704 (Mar 31, 2021)

Gotta love new watch day!


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

T









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

A nice affordable watch. Can't believe how much I like this.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Wolbrook Skindiver NACA*

*


  




*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dads old Seiko….miss you Pa 🥹


----------



## Wasty (Aug 27, 2021)

Currently my daily d(r)iver: Orient Ray Raven II


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GWR-B1000


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Combat Fleiger/Field


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Flieger Friday


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMuf (May 29, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17040104
> 
> 
> Dads old Seiko….miss you Pa 🥹


A very nice vintage seiko


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

CMuf said:


> A very nice vintage seiko


Thanks…it was my inheritance with memories attached.

Went in for a full service, but no polishing, don’t do polishing, and then runs well, starts up soon as you move it 👍🏻


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient Mako USA II









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ehhh, ..this old thing?

























sure thing..*


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Strapcode Engineer today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

sal4 said:


> Pepsi Orient Mako I on Strapcode Engineer today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great picture !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*G-SHOCK #LosAngeles







*


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


> That's a great picture !


Thanks Russ! I am envious of your pictures on a regular basis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

Feels like an autumnal watch to me!


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“HEY NOW..”
























“THE KING of ALL MEDIA”*


----------



## CMuf (May 29, 2009)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17040000





ArmsOfTime said:


> View attachment 17041868


a nice omega speedmaster homage


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

1991 Casio STR-2000 on blue NATO strap today. 

This watch has been with me for a long time! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

This San Martin today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Quick mod... GAB2100C-9A (Yellow) head swapped into GAB2100-1A (Black) bezel & strap. (I preferred the much brighter hands and markers from the yellow watch version, but with black case and strap.)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ORIS TT1 ProDiver 1000m Small Seconds (47mm)
























Well,..for a Sunday*


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Heraisto (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Mid-day watch swap. Oceanus T4000 on Barton Premium Silicone strap.


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## jrlmsla (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Sunday with the Treasure Seeker TopSideCrew


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

PRS3-LE


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ezra New York (2 mo ago)




----------



## Ezra New York (2 mo ago)

View attachment 17048872


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ezra New York (2 mo ago)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 17049181


Beautiful. I’m listing over a Smith’s explorer right now.


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Pro Trek getting ready for Christmas.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

My GShock handles extreme paperwork depths as good as my desk diver watches.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Precista


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

The Sharkey Monster today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

My most expensive watch at one point. Helped me get over the $400 range. Still love it 
















Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Teaser pic. (Full review and pics next week)
Brand new brand. Brand new watch. Love that carbon fiber bezel insert covered in sapphire!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Timex


----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Color combo


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

AT


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Ak-22









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot PRC200 T114.417.11.057.00 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Haven't worn this one for a but, so thought I'd break it out today. Tisell GMT on a buffalo strap.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

This beauty just arrived from New Zealand. This is my 2nd MK2 diver and 3rd Komrade piece all together. Such a good watch and probably the best value on the market today.
904L steel, brass screw down crown, great lume, superb bezel action, sapphire crystal, automatic movement and excellent dial execution… $189 currently on close out


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Suit Off, Bronze On..
























It really was a Great Childhood!*


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Most recent addition to the squad.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

41mm San Martin SN007 on a Hemsut Chromexcel strap










Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Dan Henry 1962


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Turkey lurkey doo, and Turkey lurkey dap,…
I eat that Turkey,…..Then I take a Nap!”
































and a “Happy Thanksgiving” to all!*


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Celebrating Thanksgiving today wearing my latest pickup, the San Martin BB58 6200. Much more 58 than 6200, but it's a stellar watch, regardless of the silly nomenclature.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Starting the day with my latest addition:


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERNHARDT #Isofrane #LosAngeles







*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Too lazy to switch...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## grenert (Dec 9, 2016)

Does affordable include DIY? I put together this watch with parts from Otto Frei and Cousins. Probably about $120 in total.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dtn8 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

Glycine Combat 6 Classic 36mm


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Venezianico










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brownm (Mar 11, 2020)

White Vostok Classica.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Enjoying the KAVENTSMANN TRIGGERFISH while “ignoring” my work today..
























Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

From top of a lighthouse


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue G Shock


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 17052913


What a great picture. This makes me want this watch even more than I already did.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a MARANEZ on a Tread in a Toolbox

















a BLOOPER
















..reminds me of that “time” in my childhood
…, Enjoy The Day Everyone!*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Promaster BN0150-28E today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Beechcreekgary (3 mo ago)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Wearing right now. Yesterday's photo.


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Bertucci A-1S 36mm ss field watch.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

@James Haury That Bertucci is one the best-looking field watches out there IMO.
My new Heuer Autavia Skipper ... uh, Straton Yacht Racer Quartz came in yesterday, enjoying a lot.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Finland 🇫🇮 Pook Watches 
Solid value


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sypher704 (Mar 31, 2021)

Hasn’t come off the wrist since it arrived!


----------



## jrlmsla (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)

Well it finally happened, my daughter wanted a watch! I'm not crying youre crying..


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Russ1965 said:


>


Great picture of a great looking dial!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

nmadd said:


> Great picture of a great looking dial!


Thank you for your kind words.

They really are a well put-together watch.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

I like the para-military look of the dark green and black.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Gulfmaster


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

OP Wannabe


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

switched over to my only watch from Georgia


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

A favorite auto of mine, with a Miyota 9015 movement. Islander Northport.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Mumbai Special


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

[email protected] 🤓🔩⚙
Have a good one and be safe!💛👊


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Orient M-Force STI LE (47mm) *
_*
























ORIENT Sponsored Race Car:







*_
*Cheers!*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*WUS F71 2014 #BERNHARDT







*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Russ1965 said:


>


That’s a damn beauty.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*







*
_*
















Enjoying the last day of the Month!*_


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Evening change. Zelos Hammerhead.
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje (11 mo ago)

New watch, a Gigandet speedtimer, quartz movement from miyota. On gigandet.com during black friday for just € 59,= incl shipping costs from Germany to the Netherlands. Size 43 mm and case feels solid. Leather strap feels ok.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Laco Faro today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

MWW


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

ProMaster Diver, C&B Black Calf strap


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## mihajlons (Dec 5, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling with the Steinhart Traveller GMT*
_*































*_
*..& Staying ahead of the Pack*


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More MWW


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

I love this simple, inexpensive watch, but the 7S26 movement annoyed me as it lacked hand-winding and easy hacking ability. 

So, I bought an NH35 movement from a fellow forum member and installed it. All put back together now and I'm loving it - simple, inexpensive watch, now with hacking and hand winding. Wearing it tonight.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another G Shock


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Not much of a bracelet guy, but I figured I would try my hand at sizing it and wearing it a bit… Maybe in the summer with a tan and a blue T-shirt, but for now I think I prefer the variety and versatility of NATOs…(I need to have blue in the mix…)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More MWW—probably time to change up but this thing is a champ!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switching to this Broadarrow on a disintegrating Hirsch Sky Surfer strap which I cannot find a replacement for. Discontinued perhaps? Anyone have a line on one?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

It's a two-fer Friday. Started out wearing this (with NH35)









Then mid morning swapped over to this (with newly installed NH35, replacing the 7S26)









Some days, just for the fun of it, I may swap out watches two or three times. 🤪

Crazy, I know. But fun. 😄


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BOREALIS #SeaDragon #LosAngeles







*


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Flying Tiger”*
_*







































*_
*“Bitzer” (Shaun the Sheep)*


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Out in the wild…


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)

San Martin tuna:


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 again today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Albany AMA diver


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Weissen (Oct 31, 2019)

A little homemade number powered by the usual suspect.


----------



## Billbofet (2 mo ago)

Got this in the mail yesterday:


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## capetownwatches (Sep 21, 2015)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Italian Watch!
Vertigo Hyppocampus 300m


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

da beast


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Venezianico for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko Sunday


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Love the unique bezel insert.
Just a great, no fuss watch.
Fits perfectly. Looks great.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

-NoSeasBoludo-


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## McChicken (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Eterna


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

johnny action said:


> -NoSeasBoludo-


This is a super cool looking watch.


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Tdial tonight


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne Tdial tonight


Love that color!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GST-B200


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Layover in London


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

SKX/6105 conversion case mod on OD Green USGL831


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Eterna


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L today. I need to fix the date setting! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Green ombré


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

O&W


----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Not coming off any time soon.......


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell GMT









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Newest addition arrived today….got a GREAT deal from Chrono24 dealer. Had a stingray strap handy vs the original steel bracelet.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GA-1000


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

San Martin today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

12-13 years old, never serviced, keeps perfect time….


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## justinleeus (1 mo ago)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16691342
> 
> 
> View attachment 16691507


Very nice watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

This one is new on the collection block...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Good morning!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Still with the O&W early on here


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## justinleeus (1 mo ago)

Paxman said:


> Still with the O&W early on here
> View attachment 17083195
> 
> View attachment 17083194


Nice watch and cute dog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinleeus (1 mo ago)

arquitron said:


> This one is new on the collection block...
> 
> View attachment 17082524


Very nice watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

justinleeus said:


> Nice watch and cute dog
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maisie says THANK YOU


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FliegerFriday with my Avi-8 Hawker Hurricane Clowes  
This dial is quite nice and the lume is quite good too. One of my fave of their various models. Though the case size is larger than my usual range (40-42) and longer, somehow it doesn’t bother me for an affordable pilot. Flieger are meant to be larger watches. I don’t know that I’d buy a multi-thousand dollar 46mm Big Pilot though


----------



## @marruciic (Oct 20, 2021)

Sweet Briston (CS Style) Clubmaster Diver


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Afternoon switch to this Boston Tea Party on a brand new strap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I’ve owned this GSD3A for years and still love it. Greg’s watches do deserve more attention and his latest diver is killer. Need to add one to the rotation. 
Happy Friday, Thank God it’s the weekend. 
This week killed me. 
First beer in a while. Cheers


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

World Cup ️. Americano. GSD3A. 
Let’s go Morocco


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mihajlons (Dec 5, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## timepieceofmind (1 mo ago)

Panerai PAM 526










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Arita









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Proto dial this evening


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Grey weekend. Grey watch.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Breakfast at Simit Sarayi, followed by coffee at home.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## SOK40 (Aug 9, 2021)

SKX013


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0151-09L Promaster today. Need to update the date! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## SOK40 (Aug 9, 2021)

Not my favourite type of strap, but love the style of that Mido. 
Blue and orange is a fantastic colour combo.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Almost time to go home









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Mido


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver 2760-ST1-20001 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## McChicken (Oct 10, 2020)

New Model Pagani Design World timer. Sapphire, Ceramic, Seiko NH34, good for +2 s/d.
The Pagani did a great job on this one! The workmanship is very good. This is the model with the black dial, they also have a couple with a distorted globe.
I don't think it's on the bay or Amazon yet. Have to go to Ali.


----------



## McChicken (Oct 10, 2020)

sal4 said:


> Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver 2760-ST1-20001 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch! 
I never got the deal behind having more than one date displayed. Is that, so a pilot can figure back the date on a different time zone over the date line?


----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Shunbun ! Just amazing!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Some Christmas colors today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Aqualand is a good looking watch but it’s a big lad.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

sticky said:


> The Aqualand is a good looking watch but it’s a big lad.
> View attachment 17092917


You could start a “Is this watch too big for me “ thread….. unless you just wear what you like without seeking strangers approval for it of course 😉


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> You could start a “Is this watch too big for me “ thread….. unless you just wear what you like without seeking strangers approval for it of course 😉


Truth is Clive that nearly half my watches could be considered by any sane person as being too big for me. Fortunately I’m a member of the “wear what you like” club.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

sticky said:


> Truth is Clive that nearly half my watches could be considered by any sane person as being too big for me. Fortunately I’m a member of the “wear what you like” club.


Best club if you ask me…I always have been as well 👍🏻


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today. This dial flashes teal in direct light. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sufy (28 d ago)

59yukon01 said:


>


What's the model of this watch?


----------



## R0bhug (1 mo ago)

Right now….


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

sufy said:


> What's the model of this watch?


Japan model # SBDC171 or Domestic SPB313.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

French watch with Nappey Renaissance


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Billbofet (2 mo ago)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

200m WR Swatch.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Decided on a haute horology piece for this evening wind-down


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Airfield


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Lorier Gemini









Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdenitdown (Feb 7, 2019)

Damn, that's a good looking watch. Will have to get one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

same cheap, crappy watch I've been wearing every day for the last 7 months


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Casio for casual Friday.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Omega


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Borealis Bull Shark
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Timex standard


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

57 and sunny ☀


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Wultch (May 24, 2020)

Haven’t been wearing this for the longest time. Very first watch that Zelos produced.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Turtle 1985 and surgery book 1897


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Nighthawk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

The adjustable claps on steel bracelets are so nice, it’s great being able to get the exact fit you want. 🙏


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

That would be this


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

sticky said:


> Nighthawk
> View attachment 17101131


For all the markings on that Citizen, it remains surprisingly readable! NICE!


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

Cleaning out all the vehicles. Skins play prime time so just wasting the day away waiting!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 Save the Ocean Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Le Locle today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

Casio HDDS100


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Weekend wear


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa TopSideCrew


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

And, as I dip into the late afternoon hours, on December the 18th


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Casio AE 1200


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## pdoherty (Jul 12, 2010)

Wearing my Omega Planet Ocean while waiting on an oil change for my car.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Moonswatch Monday 
Apologies for the soft focus morning shots


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just landed GSD-5A

My configuration:
Stainless case, bronze bezel insert with a darker forced patina finish, Old Radium Superluminova, gold hands, and a no date stealth logo dial to keep it simple. Greg paired it with a nice vintage French military canvas strap and it all works well together. 
Great dimensions and a Swiss auto movement on this diver: 42mm case, 22mm lugs, 50mm lug to lug, about 12.5mm thick, wr 300m, Sellita SW200-1 auto 
Very similar size to the FXD


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wasn't sure that I was going to make it through today, but I did


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing my new GSD-5 that landed yesterday on a GSD vintage French military canvas. Such great proportions and cohesive design. I’m a fan. GSD watches are way underrated.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mühle Glashütte


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 17106985


What bracelet is that?
I have a Seiko5 that maybe would look even nicer with this special bracelet.
Thanks


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

skkali168 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A nice 2-tone Rolex.
I'm much more used to a close-up of the watch,
but whatever. Have a great day !


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17107129


Was this a "gag gift"?
I told my family that they can certainly buy me a watch whenever:
birthday, Holiday, anniversary, etc. BUT I get to choose it


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> What bracelet is that?
> I have a Seiko5 that maybe would look even nicer with this special bracelet.
> Thanks


It's the Seiko OEM bracelet.


----------



## Wasty (Aug 27, 2021)

Todays' affordable watch is my forest green swatch chrono. 
Beautiful watch and incredibly accurate (even for a quartz) However very allergic to water...


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing 
Too cold for man or beast this morning


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> A nice 2-tone Rolex.
> I'm much more used to a close-up of the watch,
> but whatever. Have a great day !













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Not originally affordable, but “as acquired”, a major hit.


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## QMZ (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm Flieger - safe travels to all on the road and in the air.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

I couldn't afford a Universal Geneve Polerouter, so I bought this one instead:


----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)

Bulova Sea King weather!!


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

It has been at least 4 or 5 years since I’ve worn this beauty. Poor thing has been sitting depressed in a box


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Wasty (Aug 27, 2021)

Last day in the office this year... looking at my watch quite often to see when I can actually leave


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Ok, I know this isn't a Rolex, and it only has an NH35 inside. It's not as accurate as a Rolex would be. The clasp looks Rolex but doesn't have the quick adjust. That said, I wonder how much I'd notice if it was replaced by a Deep Sea.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Going with Christmas colors today























Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Classic by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Stay warm and safe friends


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

A simple time teller for complex times...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mmarks9156 (Feb 2, 2014)

Dan Henry 1963 love that distortion on the crystal.
















Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Ran out the door with my Ball.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Orange today with warm;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GSD-3A on a GSD leather for FliegerFriday. I love this thing, such a simple design yet it all works well together. Very cohesive and lots of character with that scratched up acrylic dome crystal and beer blued hands. 
Happy Friday


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Here’s another I pulled out the box tonight and haven’t touched it in years, probably 5 years. Of course the battery was dead so threw a new one in her. Just an old cheep Swiss Legend from my early days of collecting. The bracelet is actually very nice with solid screw pins.


----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ljl203 (2 mo ago)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

PADI Arnie


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Tracking Santa with this one


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec for Christmas Eve
Merry Christmas everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Misfit6sends (10 mo ago)

OD Arnie


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Appropriate combo for Christmas  

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GST


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Post holiday Hammy


----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Need to find time to resize the bracelet - really accurate so far.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Now this ;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

a few minutes ago 
Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Ready for Tennis
Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Chinese mechanical again but on Spanish bund. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Love this little beater 









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Well changed to this since sounds like I’ll be working on the 53 Chevy today … it’s cold 🥶


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Hammy


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Desk diving with the 009 today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

EZM3


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

It fell out of Santa's bag...
Hamilton Electric 14k Nautilus 201 1957

This first electric watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> a few minutes ago
> Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Ready for Tennis
> Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Does that have green resin mixed into the case?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

James Haury said:


> Does that have green resin mixed into the case?


I don't understand you question. All G shocks have a resin skin that cocoons the movement/case. Is that what you mean?

Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Vostok !! 👍


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> I don't understand you question. All G shocks have a resin skin that cocoons the movement/case. Is that what you mean?
> 
> Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr






MY mistake . It's Green


----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Balticus Meteoryt 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Monster today 









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

8078


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Archimede Outdoor AntiMag 41 with hardened steel ICKLER case and bracelet.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver 2760-ST3-50001 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Think I’ll close out 2022 with this


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

My favorite beater to run errands with at the moment


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Wearing the Stuhrling today, I was showing this one I built to a friend and realized how similar these two are


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Baltic 😍

feel free to subs to my IG : https://www.instagram.com/aquaterralover


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Zelos Hammerhead. Definitely a keeper 









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Probably 20 years old now but still impressed by the specs and how crazy comfortable it still is: 1st Gen Invicta 40mm Pro Diver 9939 Swiss ETA 2824-2 with drilled lugs.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver again today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*NEW Bambino 38mm / Hirsch Siena #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

This is a new acquisition.
The Arethusa SC001, from an independent brand based in Durham, North Carolina.

All stainless steel, with 200m water resistance.

I look forward to using this on an upcoming diving holiday in january in the Cook Islands.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

DOXA


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rolling


----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

San Martin vintage diver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)

heyBJK said:


> ￼








Curious what your feedback wear is on thus one. Does it pretty big? Had my eye on it a while, but worried it'll wear too big for me


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Orient Mako XL


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Russ1965 said:


>


Absolutely stunning - thank you for sharing!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Timex MK1 TW2R37300 today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Purchased a few tasteful variants with decent movements of this brand as thank you gifts for the people who have been awesome throughout the year like the mail carrier and garbage man. Never had the intention of keeping any for myself until I unboxed this one - the lowest cost high beat Ronda R150 Mecano that I’ve come across so far. Maybe the single malt that I have been sipping on finally kicked in


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

Casio EF503


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## neverlate1973 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

G-raven said:


> Curious what your feedback wear is on thus one. Does it pretty big? Had my eye on it a while, but worried it'll wear too big for me


The photo didn't show up in your quote, but I'm guessing you are referring to the Winfield Apex. I can't really answer your question other than to tell you how it wears for me and it wears just fine. The case itself is very similar to the Sinn 104 if that helps at all for comparison. The Winfield is 48.5mm lug to lug and is not an issue on my 6.75" wrist. My largest watches are 50mm lug to lug and I wear them easily. The Apex is not top heavy, either. 

I don't know your wrist size or what you consider "too big", but hopefully this gives you some idea.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)

heyBJK said:


> The photo didn't show up in your quote, but I'm guessing you are referring to the Winfield Apex. I can't really answer your question other than to tell you how it wears for me and it wears just fine. The case itself is very similar to the Sinn 104 if that helps at all for comparison. The Winfield is 48.5mm lug to lug and is not an issue on my 6.75" wrist. My largest watches are 50mm lug to lug and I wear them easily. The Apex is not top heavy, either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















Thanks that h48.5. I have about the same wrist size. The lug to lug just looks really straight on the Apex so I wasn't sure if it would wear bigger than the 48.5


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Long gone are the days of cheap gold - got this one a very long time ago during better global economic times and unmarried. White gold facing rotor, hands, indices and synthetic ruby jewel. Once in a lifetime 🥂


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

This one today.....for now, anyway.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Vintage SEIKO 4004 SQ from 1977. I just scored this off of FB market place. The seller had the battery replaced and it wasn’t working properly-starting and stopping. I took a flier and low balled him and he accepted the offer.

Got it home and it turned out the watch maker had installed the wrong battery and stuffed the compartment full of tin foil. He should be shot for this. There’s no excuse in this day and age for that kind of crap

Got the right cell, cleaned the contacts and lubed the seals. Now it runs like a top. It’s got some serious PRX vibes (less the integrated bracelet) AND it’s from the same year as my first car(1977 Chrysler Cordoba). Second hand hits every marker too.

Happy New Year!
Joe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

redSLED said:


> View attachment 17128860


Fabulous! Love the date changing too - happy new year 🍾🥂👍


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17128902


Drop dead gorgeous! Happy new year to you and yours 🍾🥂🎉🥳👍


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

BN-0118


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex MK1 TW2T10300 today. Happy New Year to all! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

A tad heavy (for different values of "tad") but very comfortable.

*CITIZEN PROMASTER LAND CB5921-59X* (11/05/2021)
FACE Green BEZEL Fixed 

BRACELET Stainless Steel BRACELET AT LUGS 22mm

CRYSTAL  Scratch Resistant Doomed Sapphire CROWN Pull out 

MOVEMENT Solar/Atomic LUMINISCENCE Hands and Markers

ENGINE E660 WATER RESISTANCE 200 meters

CASE SIZE DIA. 41.5 mm CALENDAR Date display at the 4 o'clock position;Day of week indicated in subdial 

CASE THICKNESS 13.9mm WEIGHT 189grams (6.4 oz.)

CASE MATERIAL Stainless Steel CASE LENGTH 50mm LUG-TO-LUG*

FEATURES Radio-correction, 36-month power reserve, perpetual calendar, chronograph – 60 minutes max, World Time, Alarm, Power Reserve Indicator, three micro-adjustments, milled clasp, Automatic hand and needle position correction function (Perfex Multi 3000)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

Original chistopol Sputnik….too bad the bands were so narrow in the 50s and 60s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

Gardening on the balcony with my Breitling Aerospace, in titanium and gold.
A great watch to wear, so light, and hard wearing.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## mihajlons (Dec 5, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Techme said:


>


What a lovely San Martin.

Would you mind letting me know the specific model number?

Thank you.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Samurai Coral Sea.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Russ1965 said:


> What a lovely San Martin.
> 
> Would you mind letting me know the specific model number?
> 
> Thank you.


It is a fantastic watch. This is the NH35 version, but it also comes with a PT5000. Multiple colours available. 

 https://www.aliexpress.com/_mtQyhU6


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes !


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Doing an intense leisure workout today with my GShock


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ljl203 (2 mo ago)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Bulova Marine Star 1999 vintage. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MasterOfGears (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Been wrapping up the tree ornaments all day and slapped this one on - the Ronda R150 has been within specs so far.


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

Russ1965 said:


>


Another magnificent day date - thank you!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Zorka (Dec 13, 2021)

12 years young and still keeps perfect time…..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

MKII PD3.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 90940B Pro Diver today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

My Ocean Crawler 👍👍👌 Such a solid time piece


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

New SoLab Layer 2











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Back in the groove


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Panda today









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot PRC200 (T114.417.11.057.00) today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## strider11 (Oct 29, 2018)

Ball Trainmaster with big beautiful moon...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BOREALIS SeaDragon #CudaStrap #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

Thought I would wear my vintage Bulova FlipTop from the early 1950's

I love this watch, it is so unique.
It has hinged lugs, and this example even has the original strap!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New arrival. Nice and solid watch.


----------



## TexasBulldog82 (Sep 8, 2020)

Just got this Citizen and im loving it


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

TexasBulldog82 said:


> Just got this Citizen and im loving it


Here you go...............


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Odoyle01 (Apr 28, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Pook Watches from 🇫🇮


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SRPB46


----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

Phoibos Eagle Ray - just arrived!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

To the gym.









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I’m liking this Winfield quite a bit, though I could do without all the numerals crowding the dial a bit. I’d remove the 24hr scale on the inner circle maybe. Seems right at home on the old OD canvas. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

To the house project.









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

I couldn't resist the temptation. Mimo's Jewelry clearance sale!! Ordered Tuesday. Arrived today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

Mine says hi 












Russ1965 said:


>


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

How about a Seiko yacht watch!

I love the multifunction-ness of this!


----------



## Odoyle01 (Apr 28, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## VKM (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

rwbenjey said:


> Mine says hi
> 
> View attachment 17138704


Why Hello right back at ya !!!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)

Deciding still! Don’t want to set the The time so green or white…


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

LÜM-TEC


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sexy Boi
Sexy Boi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Odoyle01 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

Thought i'd take on the universe in my Seiko Ripley!










_sorry its upside down!_


----------



## VKM (Nov 29, 2021)

I find my self wearing this more in the summer.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

NEON


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

*Citizen Paradigm # 1 BM7431-51X Caliber E111 *


----------



## mac6671 (Dec 4, 2017)

garydusa said:


> *Blue on Blue on Bracelet A1 Today..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice trio. Cool Primus video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just purchased this:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Duro


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Forzo Driveking for Saturday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Really love that watch. Great AR treatment too. Wish more watches had noticeable AR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Power Brunch 
Power Brunch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Spartan;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Odoyle01 (Apr 28, 2020)

Trusty SKX013

Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

The Flighty


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vario


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ouhacked12 (May 18, 2007)

New Yorker Grand


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Never tried a regular stainless bracelet on this Core Diver before but wow I really like it !


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ORIENT STAR #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ashwinbala (2 mo ago)

My tried and trusted 5610U G Shock!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Odoyle01 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MasterOfGears (Jul 28, 2021)

russian watch made in Belarus to commemorate independence of Ukraine.

It was a different world just a little while ago.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## WatchTed (10 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17145417


What is this watch called?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

WatchTed said:


> What is this watch called?


Khaki Aviation Pilot.

See here for specs: Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Auto | H76455933


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm all ready for training tomorrow!
The Serica will keep me on track!


----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

Citizen AW1548-86W 
Case and bracelet - Super Titanium 
Crtstal - Sapphire 
Calibre - J810
WR - 100 meterts
Case diamter - 44mm
Case thickness - 12mm
Lug-to-lug - 50mm
Between lug - 21mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GA-2000


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Archimede Outdoor AntiMag 41 - manufactured in Pforzheim / Germany


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Vostok Komandirskie


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Odoyle01 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ashwinbala (2 mo ago)




----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)

Last sunny day for the next 2 weeks, calls for a bit of color.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a good day everybody! 🧡👊


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SPF13 Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## WTN23 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

🚨NWA🚨 i really like this diver 😉

Feel free to subscribe to my IG:








(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


2,130 Followers, 982 Following, 889 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@aquaterralover)




www.instagram.com


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

Sapphire. Super Titanium. 12mm x 43mm. My example hits all the marj=ks, although H500 medule does not come with Perfex and its Auotmatic Hand Position Correction.


----------



## ashwinbala (2 mo ago)

5610U G Shock!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DogsandWatches (18 d ago)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

GST-B100


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Corum


----------



## dequardo50 (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Odoyle01 (Apr 28, 2020)

My OG piece that got me into his hobbby


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Airborne for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## IronStef68 (Oct 31, 2020)

This Odin from NTH is Lumalicious 😉
Good night and sweet dreams 🌙


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)




----------



## ashwinbala (2 mo ago)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17151208


Nice! is this mission to Mars?


----------



## ashwinbala (2 mo ago)

This watch was gifted to me by my aunt 25 years back! I was 10 back then, I am 35 today. Still feels and works like the day I received it!


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------

